# The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Inc.



## aryayush (May 12, 2007)

​Hello! 

This is the thread for the few Mac users on this forum to discuss anything about the platform we use and adore.

Non-Mac users are welcome to weigh in with their opinions and doubts, but any comparison to other operating systems or any other post considered as flame bait will be ignored and hopefully, deleted.

I request the mods to try and ensure that this does not turn into another “fight” and I request posters to ignore any sort of flame bait.

This is basically for us Mac users to discuss the Mac and other Apple related stuff. This includes the iPhone, iPods, TV and everything related to Apple Inc.

We haven’t quite figured out what to do with it yet but there’s also an Apple group you can join if you wish to.

*The prestigious Mac lineup currently looks like this:*

*i34.tinypic.com/2h7p8b8.jpg
*idisk.mac.com/aayush/Public/Pictures/Skitch/overview_bigair_two20080115-20080910-192155.jpg
*i34.tinypic.com/2h7p8b8.jpg
*idisk.mac.com/aayush/Public/Pictures/Skitch/imackeyboard_2_20071026-20080910-192504.jpg
*idisk.mac.com/aayush/Public/Pictures/Skitch/design_smartdesign_hero20080108-20080910-192601.jpg
*idisk.me.com/aayush/Public/Pictures/Skitch/design_angled20090303-20090414-192241.jpg​
*The iPods, all lined up:*
*idisk.me.com/aayush/Public/Pictures/Skitch/ipodshuffle_image5_20090311-20090414-191256.jpg
*idisk.mac.com/aayush/Public/Pictures/Skitch/ipodnano_image2_20080909-20080910-190856.jpg
*idisk.mac.com/aayush/Public/Pictures/Skitch/ipodclassic_black_image2_20080909-20080910-191023.jpg
*idisk.mac.com/aayush/Public/Pictures/Skitch/overview-hero20080909-20080910-191101.jpg​
*TV:*

*i28.tinypic.com/8wxnpy.jpg​
*And last, but certainly not the least, the iPhone 3G:*
*idisk.me.com/aayush/Public/Pictures/Skitch/iphone_hardware1_20081217.jpg-20090414-191912.jpg​To start the proceedings, I have a really cool link that rounds up all the tutorials and screen casts for the legendary and unparalleled application, *QuickSilver*. Here’s the link:
*www.simplehelp.net/2007/05/10/quicksilver-tutorial-and-screencast-roundup/


Enjoy! 


*Update 01:* I’ve added a poll for your voting pleasure. Here’s a quick pic of the Mac family in full attendance:

*Update 02:* The Mac family has now been updated to welcome the newest, sexiest member. Bye, bye - old white iMac. We’ll (hardly) miss you! 

*Update 03:* The line-up has now been refreshed. We welcome to the party Apple Mac OS X v10.5 Leopard, the heart of all Macs, the iPhone, iPod touch and TV.

*Update 04:* Added a (constantly updated) list of the active Mac users in this thread (and, by extension, on the whole forum).

*Update 05:* Added a basic profile for each Mac user.

*Update 06:* Added a cute little orange Apple logo.

*Update 07:* Had the title of the thread changed (by requesting drgrudge) and updated the description.

*Update 08:* Removed the stupid profiles.

*Update 09:* Brought back the profiles due to popular demand.

*Update 10:* Added a little information about this social group thing.

*Update 11:* Substituted the picture of the Mac lineup for a more classy one.

*Update 12:* Added Sunny’s profile.

*Update 13:* Added Mehul and Preshit’s profiles.

*Update 14:* Added pictures of the iPods, TV and the iPhone.

*Update 15:* Updated the iPhone to iPhone 3G.

*Update 16:* Updated the members list to reflect the new mod in our midst.

*Update 17:* Added Jimmy to the list of Mac owners.

*Update 18:* Welcome, Prasad, the owner of an iPod mini, among other Apple gear.

*Update 19:* Added everyone’s .Mac IDs to the profiles.

*Update 20:* Added Nishant to the list of Mac users.

*Update 21:* Added Nikhil to the list of Mac users. [goobi]

*Update 22:* Added the brand new iPods and better pictures of Macs. Linked them all to their respective pages on Apple’s website.

*Update 23:* Added the new iPod shuffle to the lineup, fixed the iPhone 3G image, and removed the list of Mac users.


----------



## iMav (May 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

1. arya could u list some useful 3rd party or apple's own softwares tht are not bundled with the mac os x specifically 10.4.8

2. does the normal office 2k7 version run on a mac? or theres another version?


----------



## gxsaurav (May 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@ mav 3

Use VLC Player, Cocktail, Quicksilver. They are must, whose gonna pay $30 just to see full screen videos in quicktime

Office 2007 for Windows doesn't work in Mac, there will be Mac version soon either wait for it or use NeoOffice which is based on Openoffice


----------



## aryayush (May 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

1. Well, you need to be a bit more specific. I could list hundreds of cool software but it would be a tedious job. If you want some software for a particular purpose, I'm sure I can be of some assistance.

2. No. No Windows software will run directly on a Mac. If you want it to run natively, it should be coded to run on a Mac. Mac applications have the extension 'APP'. The latest version of Microsoft Office for Mac is 2004. The 2008 version is coming soon.
You can, however, still run Microsoft Office 2007 for Windows on a Mac in several ways. The best way is to use an application called CrossOver. It fools Windows applications into thinking that the software is being installed on Windows. I have tried µTorrent and Opera and both worked fine. The second option is to use Parallels Desktop for Mac. Install Windows XP or Vista on it and then install Office 2007. Then set it to run in coherence mode. The Windows operating system disappears leaving you with what appears to be Microsoft Office 2007 for Windows running on Mac OS X along with Mac applications such as Safari and iChat. 

Personally, I wouldn't recommend using Cocktail. It is a carbon application that has not been updated in a while and appears to be quite buggy.

If you want to fiddle around with invisible settings on Mac OS X (which I don't do and won't recommend anyone else to either because in general, Mac OS X works best in the default state with some exceptions), you can use TechTool Pro, an application recommended by Apple itself.


----------



## iMav (May 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

hmmm... thanx gx didnt expect u to be the first to reply  

@arya name me some apps tht u wud say are a must if im using mac os x and wud show some mac magic and as far as cross over is concerned i am gonna give it a try will post the result here


----------



## aryayush (May 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

You've installed Mac OS X?

I can recommend these applications I use:
*OmniWeb* - A very good and beautifully designed (paid) web browser.
*Acquisition*, *Inquisition*, *NewsFire* and *Xtorrent* - P2P client, Safari search plug-in, RSS reader and torrent client respectively.
*Transmission* - Free torrent client. Most people, including me, prefer it to Xtorrent.
*Adobe Creative Suite 3* - Self explanatory.
*Adium* - Multi-protocol, free and open source instant messaging client.
*Delicious Library* - An applications to catalogue your collection of Books, Movies, Music and Games done Mac style. It is a lovely application.
*Skype* - The native and official Skype client for Mac that has a several times better interface than the Windows version (due to some reason I fail to fathom).
*Toast Titanium* and *Disco* - CD/DVD/Blu-Ray burning with style.
*Forklift* - A much better alternative to the aging Finder.
*Cha-Ching* - An application to manage your personal finances, one of the most beautiful applications on the Mac platform.
*CoverSutra* - Global shortcuts for iTunes, integration with last.fm and more.
*iClip* - Multiple clipboard manager.
*PandoraBoy* - Fan of Pandora Radio? This is an absolute must have.
*SuperDuper!* - Makes a complete, bootable back-up of your Mac. Absolute must have till Time Machine comes along. No use to you.
*TubeSock* - Downloading YouTube videos made easy.

I could go on and on and on and on... I'd thought I'd recommend a few applications and then I just couldn't stop. 
Most of these applications are universal Cocoa applications, so are beautiful and easy to use - just like Mac applications are supposed to be.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@ Arya

Just to notify you, Mac application do not have any extension. It is simply a binary file which executes.

The user has an option to install & configure MacOS X as he wants, so recomendations are for those who are afraid to tinker 

@ mav3

Install MacFuse & NTFS 3G driver for Mac, google for these. With these exensions installed you will be able to properly read & write on NTFS partitions. They are safe & proper .dmg is also available.

Also install *MacDrive 7 for WIndows. *Using this you will be able to read & write to Mac HFS+ Partition through Vista\XP. It will show up in My computer as a "Mac Drive"


----------



## assasin (May 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^^  gonna try them when i install Mac OS X on my rig 2morrow.


----------



## aryayush (May 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> @ Arya
> 
> Just to notify you, Mac application do not have any extension. It is simply a binary file which executes.


If the three letter value after the dot in a file name is called an extension, then Mac applications have the 'APP' extension. Click on any Mac app and hit 'Command + I'. The 'Get Info' windows will appear. Look at the 'Name & Entension:' dialog. To verify that the 'APP' extension is compulsory to make Mac OS X recognise a file as an application, you can try deleting the extension. You won't be able to launch the application anymore until you restore the extension.

All this leads me to believe that Mac applications do indeed have the 'APP' extension.


*The Little Things: Infinitely Large Targets*

*Published:* Yesterday, @ May 11, 8:30 PM
*Source:* The Unofficial Apple Weblog (TUAW)
*Author:* David Chartier

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.tuaw.com/media/2007/05/activescreencorners.jpg​
Some of the unsung wonders of working in Mac OS X are the features influenced by Fitts' Law. I first saw this concept mentioned and articulated by John Gruber in his Fitts's Law and the Apple and Spotlight Menus portion of a Tiger Details page he was maintaining after the launch of 10.4. In fact, I might as well just uote John for a summary on the basics of Fitts' Law:





> The gist of Fitts's Law is that the time it takes to point to a target - in our case here, with your mouse or trackpad - is a function of the distance and size of the arget. Bigger and closer targets are easier to hit.


The beauty here is in how Apple has leveraged this concept with Mac OS X's UI, right down to the reason behind the menubar being pinned and always accessible at the top of your display. Basically speaking, there are five primary targets that are dead simple to hit, without even having to look at them: the four corners of your display and the menubar (and sure, the Dock could count as a sixth, but I'm leaving it out for now). You can easily just fling your mouse 'up' and hit the menu that governs the application you're working in (or any you can quickly switch to); it might seem like a minor detail, but it's one that makes it a lot  easier to land on the menu you need and keep working.

Read more...


I've always admired the fact that Apple strictly adheres to the Fitts' Law but as David Chartier rightly said, it is one of the "unsung wonders". Neither Apple boasts about it, nor is it often mentioned. So I wanted to draw the attention of fellow Mac users to this wonderful (but very small) article about it.

To read a little more on it, you can visit this webpage.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Omniweb - Seriously, Firefox is better. Just that it is not native to Mac
^^^^ arya, do not post things which boast MacOS X feature for no reason. You are yourself deviating from the thread.


----------



## aryayush (May 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

No, I am not. I am sure Mac users would love to read posts that boast features of Mac OS X. This thread is for us. We can discuss anything about our Macs. I want this thread to be like the ones we have on Apple centric forums, full of rabid, unrestricted "fanboyism". No one objects to posting about and discussing the pluses in Mac OS X there, so please don't hinder here. All I ask is that you spare just this one thread. Is it really too much to ask?

As for Firefox being better than OmniWeb, it boils down to personal choice. Only Windows users can prefer a non-native application to a native one. OmniWeb has a loads better interface and a bucket-load of features too. Only thing it lacks is extensions.

And the one thing that Firefox lacks and I simply cannot do without is resizing the browser window according to the contents of the page. Thankfully, Mozilla is now taking inputs from the Mac community about what features should be implemented in the next version of Firefox and the three features that top the list of demands are the three I want most:
1. Make it a native Cocoa application.
2. Have it resize the size of the window according to the contents within. This is standard behaviour for good Mac applications.
3. Integrate it with Keychain Access.


----------



## nepcker (May 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yes, Firefox is good, but I think Safari is even more better. I use it most of the time. At other times, I use Camino, which I believe is also from Mozilla (like Firefox). As for OmniWeb, I haven't tried it yet. How is it?


----------



## aryayush (May 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

OmniWeb is simply a much better version of Safari. It has all the features of Safari but has a lot of its own such as ad blocking, movable tabs (a no-brainer that for some weird reason, Safari lacks), search shortcuts (a total blessing and a feature I cannot live without), etc.
The interface is also better than Safari (no brushed metal).

Yes, Camino is from the folks at Mozilla and while it has all the native goodness, it seriously lacks in the features department. For one thing, it does not have the extremely important feature of resizing the window to fit just the contents within.


----------



## nepcker (May 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Thanks, I downloaded OmniWeb's trial. I'll purchase it if I like it.


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

y do mac's cost so much?
can i get spare mac parts?


----------



## aryayush (May 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

1. They don't.

2. I didn't understand the question. If you mean to ask whether you can assemble a Mac yourself, then the answer is no, you cannot.


----------



## nepcker (May 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> y do mac's cost so much?


 As aryayush said, they don't!



> can i get spare mac parts?


 From what I can make out of your question, you can get some Mac-only hardware such as iSight from Apple stores.


----------



## aryayush (May 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I know it was just an offhand example but just to serve as a gentle reminder, the standalone iSight cameras have been discontinued.


----------



## mayneu (May 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

one little question ayush, do u have an apple pc or u have installed on intel...
even i want to install mac os on my dell laptop. if u can lend me some help, that would be of great help for me and prove ur avatar perfect....
i tried several times in the past to install patched mac os 10.4.6 for x86 copy.... well it installed actually, but refused to show up the desktop.....
so pls tell me A-Z of installing MAC OS on Intel or just give me the site where everything is available pls.....
if its illegal to discuss here, pls pm me the link.... waiting for ur reply soon....


----------



## iMav (May 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

well mayneu its illegal to install osx on a dell ... and arya has a mac book i think

@ arya there seems to be a small problem ... the boot screen for apple appears and after tht it freezes any ideas


----------



## aryayush (May 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

To both of you, I am really sorry but I simply won't help anyone with installing and troubleshooting Mac OS X on a PC. It is illegal. I'm sure you'll find other, more willing people for the job though.

@mayneu, I have a 17-inch Apple MacBook Pro.


----------



## iMav (May 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

hmmm ... its happening on my friend's mac


----------



## aryayush (May 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

LOL! 

It cannot happen on a Mac.


----------



## assasin (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@mayneu  just google it yaar,u'll get all the help u want.u can also install it thru VMWare.i've tried it and its 100% working..


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

How much does a MacBook cost? (Normal is okay with me .. Don't want Pro)

Also, will a normal MacBook run Windows (Dual boot) fine enough?


----------



## nepcker (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@QwertyManiac
Try visiting www.apple.com/macbook

But don't even think of any 3D-intensive tasks (e.g. 3d games, other 3d apps) on the macbook. For that you're better off buying a MacBook Pro. (www.apple.com/macbookpro)

Mac will run Windows pretty nicely. If you just one to run a few Windows apps, try using CrossOver, as you can run Windows apps without the need of buying Windows. You may also want to try Parallels Desktop's Coherence mode.

For a complete Windows, you'll need to consider Apple's own Boot Camp software (dual booting, the best if you want to get the full utilization of the mac's power). 

This month's Macworld (US edition) has a great article about runing Windows on a mac. Check it out at *www.macworld.com/2007/04/features/windows_intro/index.php


----------



## aryayush (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> How much does a MacBook cost? (Normal is okay with me .. Don't want Pro)
> 
> Also, will a normal MacBook run Windows (Dual boot) fine enough?


 The most basic MacBook costs Rs. 63,000 + VAT at least in Kolkata. Most resellers would agree to accommodate the VAT within the retail price itself.

Yes, a normal MacBook runs Windows (even Vista Ultimate) quite well. You'll have to increase the RAM from the standard configuration of 512 MB though.


----------



## iMav (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

hey arya give me some freewares


----------



## aryayush (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Actually, I hardly use any freeware. I've found that, in general, the paid stuff is almost always better than the free ones. I can suggest you a good website though. Visit MacUpdate. It will fulfill all your Mac OS X software needs.


----------



## iMav (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

hahahha .... i have updated it to 10.4.9


----------



## aryayush (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

So, are you liking it?


----------



## iMav (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

so far its been nice ... how do i maximise my window when i click on the plus sign it just centre aligns safari keeping some space on the left and right 

and what is the folder where itunes library is saved ... i want to try whether if i copy the library of my itunes from windows to mac will it work?

and i can definitely say that mac is he best unix distro available


----------



## praka123 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^ MAC is a distro?


----------



## aryayush (May 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> so far its been nice ... how do i maximise my window when i click on the plus sign it just centre aligns safari keeping some space on the left and right
> 
> and what is the folder where itunes library is saved ... i want to try whether if i copy the library of my itunes from windows to mac will it work?
> 
> and i can definitely say that mac is he best unix distro available


1. Look, when you are using Mac OS X, you have to let go of certain mindsets that have been ingrained in you from the years of using Windows. One of these things is Apple's different approach to window management. On Windows, the maximise button simply stretches any window to occupy whatever space is available on the screen. This method has an immediate and obvious drawback in terms of multi-tasking. You cannot see whatever is going on in other applications and become focused on just one application.
At present, you will argue that it is the better approach because you are used to Windows. I thought so too. But I was willing to learn new concepts and hopefully, so are you. Today, after months of using Mac OS X, I can very surely say that the Mac approach is better.
What is the Mac approach? The green button on a Mac is not called the maximise button. It is called the zoom button. What it does is it resizes any window to fit the contents within. So, when you open Yahoo! and then hit the zoom button, the scrollbar on the bottom will be eliminated but there won't be any white space left on either side of the page. This allows you to efficiently work with a lot of open applications. Is it clear?

However, it is not the perfect approach. Sometimes, you wish that you could just concentrate on one application and forget about the rest for a while. Mac OS X, by default, offers no way to do this. But there is a freely available plug-in that enables you to make any Cocoa application go fullscreen. It is called Megazoomer. You can download and use it if you wish to. 

2. Yes, your iTunes library from Windows will indeed work on a Mac. Just copy the iTunes Music folder from your 'Music' folder in Windows and your iTunes Database File (named 'iTunes Library') to the '~/Music/iTunes' folder.
Here's a genius tip you can use: when you press and hold the Option key and then launch iTunes, it will ask you whether you want to use some other library apart from the default one. 
There are lots of such nifty and cool features you'll learn as you use the OS.

BTW, I think this particular tip must be a new one even to the regulars like goobimama and nepcker.
You are welcome.


----------



## iMav (May 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@arya i am open to 'learning the mac way' but its not necessary tht i might like everything 

for instance home and end does not work which is actually very frustrating

thanx for itunes helpful 

and 1 more thing:
how do i remove something thing from 1 folder and place it in another bole toh something like cut paste ... as of now i am only able to copy paste

@praka ... it was a punn  which i hope arya understood


----------



## aryayush (May 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

You need to use the up and down keys. They work almost like 'Home' and 'End' when you are dealing with text (not exactly, but pretty close). 

The only way is to drag and drop it from one place into the other. You do know about spring loaded folders, don't you? I'll explain it if you don't.


----------



## iMav (May 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

whats spring loaded folders ... i just need to simply change the location of a file damn mac cant do tht (sorry for the statement but dont take it as a flame)


----------



## aryayush (May 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

On Windows, you can drag a file and drop it onto a folder to move it to that folder.

On a Mac, you can drag a file over a folder and hit spacebar to open the folder (it will open automatically after a few seconds if you hold the file over it). This way, you can drag and drop from anywhere in the operating system to anywhere else. I know it sounds sort of cumbersome but believe me when I say this, I've never missed the 'Cut' option on Mac OS X. In fact, I never even noticed it wasn't there.

Having said that, I think Apple should really look into fixing the 'Cut' option in the Finder. 


BTW, you can do almost anything on a Mac while you are dragging something. You can launch new windows and programs, use Exposé to navigate between windows and switch to the desktop, open the dashboard, etc., all while holding something with the mouse. It might take some time getting used to it, but you'll wonder how you ever managed without it once you do.


----------



## iMav (May 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

well i found expose while tweaking my display and i find it very interesting and usefull but unfortunately i can only copy a track from 1 location to another cant put it in a folder


----------



## aryayush (May 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

mAV3 sent me this in a PM:





			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> on a pc ctrl + arrow takes u to home or end where as in windows it does something good skips each word ... no flame but its good in windows


Yes, it is and if it is there on Windows, it is there on a Mac. 
Here are all the shortcuts related to the directional keys that you can use for editing text:
Fn + Down/Up = Page Down/Up
Fn + Right/Left = Page Down/Up
Ctrl + Right/Left = End/Start of line
Cmd + Right/Left = End/Start of line
Option + Down/Up = Next/Previous paragraph
Option + Right/Left = Next/Previous word
Cmd + Down/Up = End/Start of document
Right/Left = Next/Previous character
Down/Up = Next/Previous line

I think that includes every shortcut imaginable, doesn't it?


----------



## gxsaurav (May 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

There is nothing like cut in Mac

The closest to understanding spring loaded folders is Windows Vista bread crumb address bar. You can go from any folder to any folder


----------



## aryayush (May 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> well i found expose while tweaking my display and i find it very interesting and usefull but unfortunately i can only copy a track from 1 location to another cant put it in a folder


What? I didn't understand the problem. Could you be a bit more precise?



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> There is nothing like cut in Mac
> 
> The closest to understanding spring loaded folders is Windows Vista bread crumb address bar. You can go from any folder to any folder


Can you drag a file onto the bread crumb bar to put in in that folder? I haven't tried this.


----------



## iMav (May 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

well my song is in drive c: folder downloads and i want to move it to drive d: folder songs cant do it coz everyt8ime i drag it it gives me a plus sign i have to do it the long way copy it there and delete it her


----------



## aryayush (May 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Oh yeah, when you drag and drop a file between two drives, the operating system will make a copy, not a cut. You'll find this same bahaviour even on Windows. But then, Windows has the Cut option which Mac OS X lacks.

Well, I guess that makes one more reason why the 'Cut' option is absolutely essential for some users. Hope Apple FTFF in Leopard!


----------



## gxsaurav (May 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Can you drag a file onto the bread crumb bar to put in in that folder? I haven't tried this.



Not by default, but who needs it when we have Cut in PC


----------



## aryayush (May 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Well, then the bread crumb bar does not share the slightest shred of similarity with spring loaded folders. Spring loaded folders are not supposed to aid navigation, but enhance the support for drag and drop maneuvers.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Well, thats how we do thing in Windows 

Select a file -> Ctrl + X -> Using the Bread crumb bar jump to the folder where you want to go, -> Ctrl + V

This just in...

Mav3 & me, & it is quite hard to take a screenshot in Mac so far.

*img383.imageshack.us/img383/862/screenshotml0.th.jpg


----------



## aryayush (May 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Command + Shift + 3 = Full screen
Command + Shift + 4 = Selection
Command + Shift + 4 <pause> Space = Any window (this is the one you should have used, instead of minimising everything to the dock)

That is hard! 


BTW, PNG has not been developed by Microsoft. It is an open format.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

This is another thing I never liked in Mac & I m sure any sane person won't.
*
Weird & long key combinations 

*Sometimes you need to press 4 keys to do a simple task. Hey arya, Print Screen key is not working, isn't it command+shift+3 for print screen in Mac?*
*


----------



## aryayush (May 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

It certainly is hundred times better than pressing print screen and then pasting it in an image editing program and saving it.

Yes, the shortcut is that. I posted it just now.

BTW, if you don't like the default shortcuts, you can very easily change them in the *Keyboard & Mouse* preference pane. The screenshot shortcuts are the first items on the list. You can even add new shortcuts for system wide tasks and even specific applications.

So quite with the complaining and use the system a bit before declaring that something is not right. There is hardly anything that Windows can do and Mac OS X cannot. (Don't start enumerating now and don't start a debate, please! Let these thread be about Mac OS X only.)


----------



## iMav (May 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

well if the combinations dont work it is diifcult to take screen shots


----------



## aryayush (May 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Why wouldn't they work?


----------



## iMav (May 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

well i click the combo and the image is not shown on the desktop
nest if i use grab the image is taken saved to a folder and not shown there only when i search for it thru finder the image suddenly pops up in the folder
also u were saying about paint .... in grab i cannot choose the format i want its only .tiff i can do itby renaming the file but not thru grab


----------



## aryayush (May 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Well, I can't think of any reason why that would happen. It works absolutely fine on my Mac.

Try repairing the permissions for your hard disk. You'll find the option in Disk Utility.

And Grab is just a basic way to take screenshots as you wish to. That's all. It just saves the images in a lossless, uncompressed format. If you want advanced options, you'll need a more sophisticated screenshot utility.

I never even use Grab though. The system wide shortcuts do the job for me and PNG is my favoured format anyway.


----------



## iMav (May 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

ya the advanced application is snip tool in vista


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> well i click the combo and the image is not shown on the desktop
> nest if i use grab the image is taken saved to a folder and not shown there only when i search for it thru finder the image suddenly pops up in the folder
> also u were saying about paint .... in grab i cannot choose the format i want its only .tiff i can do itby renaming the file but not thru grab


 same was happening with me , doing a simple reboot will show the files on the desktop , also u can kill n restart finder hthrough console , that too solves the prob


----------



## aryayush (May 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

If you like to use the console, then it's another thing - but you can force quit the Finder from the Activity Monitor utility too.


----------



## iMav (May 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

how do i hide file extensions ... .jar and others are visible

and this is why mac's not good ... i dragged my applications folder from finder to the dock ... and guess wht its deleted ... how do i bring it back .......


----------



## gxsaurav (May 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

iMav

Is it still in the dock? I guess u changed the location of your application folder from the usual place to dock. Drag it back to where it was, now don't ask me where it usually is cos I don't know. arya help him plz.

To get a deleted thing back, look into trash in dock. open it & drag & drop to where u need it. If it not there then sorry, upgrade to MacOS X leopard cos it has Time machine, macs do not have a backup/system restore application as of yet.

Arya, tell me a proper Music player for Mac other then iTunes. If nothing else works I will just insall Winamp in cross over & use it


----------



## iMav (May 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

its not in the dock it got deleted when brought it out of finder and released my mouse

its not in the trash can also


----------



## gxsaurav (May 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

hmm...it should be there somewhere in mac 

Do one thing, search in spotlight for "Application". Might give the location of that folder.

Check one thing, suppose you installed an application ABC in Application folder, & added a shortcut somewhere. Start that shortcut or write the name of that application in Spotlight to launch. If that application runs this means the application folder is still in Mac just not at the usual place & is hidden. If it doesn't then sorry...nothing can be done. Reinstall Mac.

Seems like Mac is good in it's default state only. Once you start customising it & disecting it, it breaks easily.

PM arya & nepcker & goobi & andy. When else will they come handy


----------



## iMav (May 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

ok now this is funny ... i had put vlc in the dock from application folder now when rite click on it and select open in finder it shows me the application folder contents but not he folder as in finder u have desktop, music, documents, pictures blah blah and tht is whr applications hud be thr .. its not thr but the contents are still displayed ... and they mac is easy to use and simple ...

found it its in the root of the directory whre u installed mac .... and from there u can drag it to the dock ...


----------



## gxsaurav (May 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Mac are easy, just that they are good only until u use them at default settings. *Once to start disecting it or mod it seriously, things break* & require  a complete reinstall. "Repair the OS" will not work cos that only replaces the moded or deleted system files.

There is no concept of Drives in Mac, everything like Unix/linux is a file. Your C:\ drive is also a file, so is d:\ drive so you get the point.

Do not tinker with the root folder. The best bet is not to save anything on the OS drive cos if the OS gets curropt you will loose everything in case of an OS reinstall. Since you are on PC do this

1) Suppose Mac is installed on c:\ drive, Windows on D:\

2) Place all your files on a seperate partition like E:\ drive, like in My case, e:\Music, e:\Movies. E:\Applications, e:\drawing etc. Make this NTFS or FAT32 depending on your requirment.

3) Now open finder & move the location of Mac Music folder to e:\music. Mac movies folder to E:\Movies. Right click on them & the option to change should be there in properties. If not then search on google.....there has to be an app. This is why i said to use Cocktail.

I just checked, there is no way to play WMA in MacOS. Why can't itunes play wma when quicktime playes it fine using Flip4Mac. They both use the same audio engine of Quicktime. Right now using VLC player to play these


----------



## iMav (May 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

u mean to say change default directory for movies and songs?

but my ntfs is not writtable so cannot do tht


----------



## gxsaurav (May 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

1) Install Macfuse from here. Download the VERSION 3.0 DMG

2) Install the NTFS-3G driver DMG. Again the latest cos it solves some performance issues

Follow the full tutorial here. Uninstall your existing installation, then reboot & reinstall. This is the most comprihensive tutorial for NTFS read/write

You can change the default directory of Music & Movies without needing any writing capabilities to NTFS drivers, All you require is that iTunes & Quicktime "Reads" your drives


----------



## aryayush (May 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> how do i hide file extensions ... .jar and others are visible


There is no way to do it AFAIK. Never bothered with it.



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> and this is why mac's not good ... i dragged my applications folder from finder to the dock ... and guess wht its deleted ... how do i bring it back


The items in the Finder sidebar and the Dock are virtual aliases. They are removed by dragging them out. When you drag a virtual shortcut out of its place, a small graphic (for the 'poof' effect) appears next to the mouse. This is an indication that if you leave the object at the place, it will disappear. To restore it just drag it back into its place.
The Applications folder is right there in the root drive, just like the Program Files folder on Windows. I am utterly shocked that both of you had trouble finding a simple folder that is right there in the main drive itself. Whoa! The least you could have done was search for it using Spotlight.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> To get a deleted thing back, look into trash in dock. open it & drag & drop to where u need it. If it not there then sorry, upgrade to MacOS X leopard cos it has Time machine, macs do not have a backup/system restore application as of yet.


Oh, and Windows has? You can delete something from the recycle bin and then get it back without using any third party software? No, you cannot.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Arya, tell me a proper Music player for Mac other then iTunes. If nothing else works I will just insall Winamp in cross over & use it


Do whatever you want, I couldn't possible care less. iTunes is a _proper_ music player. I use it and like it. If you don't, that's your problem. Go search for an alternative on MacUpdate. There are several others available (though not a lot because developers generally do not bother to make products that compete with applications bundled with Mac OS X because, unlike Windows, it ships with some of the best applications on the Mac platform).



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Check one thing, suppose you installed an application ABC in Application folder, & added a shortcut somewhere. Start that shortcut or write the name of that application in Spotlight to launch. If that application runs this means the application folder is still in Mac just not at the usual place & is hidden. If it doesn't then sorry...nothing can be done. Reinstall Mac.


It is extremely surprising that you managed to claim that you have used Macs loads of times when you do not even know where the Applications folder is. There must be some sort of limit to how much a person can lie, I'm sure...



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Seems like Mac is good in it's default state only. Once you start customising it & disecting it, it breaks easily.





			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Mac are easy, just that they are good only until u use them at default settings. *Once to start disecting it or mod it seriously, things break* & require a complete reinstall. "Repair the OS" will not work cos that only replaces the moded or deleted system files.


It's been more than eight months since I bought it and I have tried almost every sort of application, hack and plug-in out there. Leave alone re-installing, I've yet to see the Kernel Panic screen (which is said to be extremely cool!). Oh, and BTW, Mac OS X generally works best in the default state because Apple designs it in the best way possible. You yourself are saying that is not the case with Windows. I don't know how you manage to make it sound like that's a good thing!



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> ok now this is funny ... i had put vlc in the dock from application folder now when rite click on it and select open in finder it shows me the application folder contents but not he folder


1. Command + Up. It will take you to the parent folder.
2. Command + Click on the little icon in the title bar of any window and it will reveal the path. This is the little feature that spawned the idea of bread crumb navigation in Vista.
3. If you click on the column view, you'll see the the whole hierarchy. This is the most useful view in Finder and is one of those things that Windows definitely needs.



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> and they mac is easy to use and simple ...


Users' stupidity is not Apple's fault. I requested in the beginning itself that you should keep your negative comments about Mac OS X to yourself. This is a little place for fans of the OS, like me. 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Do not tinker with the root folder. The best bet is not to save anything on the OS drive cos if the OS gets curropt you will loose everything in case of an OS reinstall. Since you are on PC do this
> 
> 1) Suppose Mac is installed on c:\ drive, Windows on D:\
> 
> ...


Do not indulge yourself in all this stupidity. Use some simple common sense.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I just checked, there is no way to play WMA in MacOS. Why can't itunes play wma when quicktime playes it fine using Flip4Mac. They both use the same audio engine of Quicktime. Right now using VLC player to play these


You yourself are saying that you can play it with the help of Flip4Mac and VLC Media Player and that you say that "there is no way to play WMA in MacOS". Are you normal?
BTW, you can use some application like Switch to convert your music from the crappy WMA format into something a little better and iTunes compatible.

gx_saurav, we all know your opinion about Mac OS X. Please keep your sordid thoughts to yourself or post them in other threads. We are not interested in hearing your rants over here. The next post you make criticising Mac OS X will be ignored, at least by me. Consider that a warning in advance. I'm glad to help out with any problem you guys encounter while using Mac OS X, but I have no intention of putting up with posts that lack common sense that you can find even in a dead man's brain!


----------



## gxsaurav (May 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Woo wo wo boy, whats going on? Now that we mentioned othe lacks of MacOS X here publically why r u blasting on me? You told us "Try MacSO X for once & then say". Well here we are trying Mac & disecting it.



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> I am utterly shocked that both of you had trouble finding a simple folder that is right there in the main drive itself. Whoa! The least you could have done was search for it using Spotlight.


I mentioned him to do the same to find it by writting "Application" in spotlight



> Oh, and Windows has? You can delete something from the recycle bin and then get it back without using any third party software? No, you cannot.


Yes we can, ever heard of system restore or Volume shadow copy or Previous version.



> (though not a lot because developers generally do not bother to make products that compete with applications bundled with Mac OS X because, unlike Windows, it ships with some of the best applications on the Mac platform).


What the.....what kind of statement is that? Developers do not like to make application for Mac, do not like giving users good or better choice cos there is already a Media Player in Mac . If this is the developer philosophy then why the hell Winamp, Jet Audio, MusicMatch, Foobar came for Windows?

 You mean to say iTunes is a perfect media player? News flast arya, it only plays 2 audio formats out there, the architecture is locked unlike Directshow of Windows or Gstreamer/XINE of Linux in which you can make any Directshow or XINE based codec & any compatible media player will play it. 

Even Quicktime plays WMA/WMV with Flip4Mac but iTunes doesn't when Quicktime & Itunes both have the same quicktime engine using Core audio to play audio stream



> It is extremely surprising that you managed to claim that you have used Macs loads of times when you do not even know where the Applications folder is. There must be some sort of limit to how much a person can lie, I'm sure...


Umm...did u bothered to read what I said?  I said, I don't know where application folder is in the sidebar (i refered to it as Quicklaunch folder of WIndows), once it is gone from sidebar I had no idea how to bring it back. Obviously it is in root just like Linux.



> It's been more than eight months since I bought it and I have tried almost every sort of application, hack and plug-in out there. Leave alone re-installing,


Now clearly you are lieing, you mean you used system hacks, modified bin's etc & your Mac didn't not crashed even once. *That is impossible dude. *Even I used all sorts of hacks & shell patches in Vista and it never gave me a BSOD :-"



> Oh, and BTW, Mac OS X generally works best in the default state because Apple designs it in the best way possible. You yourself are saying that is not the case with Windows.


News flash again, we are in Windows world. *We do not care how Windows is made, we make it or mod it the way we want it.* It is our computer & we own it. We do know that using Shell packs etc might result in problem but who cares when we can just boot in safe mode & uninstall .

MacOS X works good in default mode, ok..fine, I don't like the default mode...so I m going to make it look or work the way I want it. Is there something wrong in doing this?

If I don't like the black color of my Bike I will buy paint from market & paint it in blue & green, simple. But I do know that if there is a problem or if the looks look weird I can always buy black paint & paint it back to how it was.



> 2. Command + Click on the little icon in the title bar of any window and it will reveal the path. This is the little feature that spawned the idea of bread crumb navigation in Vista.


Lolz...I just tried this, it is not even remotely close to bread crumb bar




> Users' stupidity is not Apple's fault. I requested in the beginning itself that you should keep your negative comments about Mac OS X to yourself. *This is a little place for fans of the OS, like me. *


Tsk tsk . So if we ask a Question *about Mac* it is a crime here 



> Do not indulge yourself in all this stupidity. Use some simple common sense.


Yo, he is not using a Macintosh. He is using a PC which means both NTFS & HFS Partitions. THis also means that if he copies everything to Mac drive, the moment MacOS X malfunctions BOOM all files are gone cos Windows doesn't read this partition (his other dual boot OS)



> You yourself are saying that you can play it with the help of Flip4Mac and VLC Media Player and that you say that "there is no way to play WMA in MacOS". Are you normal?


Boy are you normal? Or do u know how things work?

VLC Player plays WMA in Mac, because it comes with it's own engine & codecs using which doesn't depends on the Mac multimedia architecture.

Flip4Mac playes in Quicktime, is Quicktime a Music Player? iTunes is but despite of using Quicktime engine & sharing same decoders it doesn't plays WMA Files.

In both cases Mac cannot play the 3rd Most used audio format out there, out of the box. Is that normal?



> BTW, you can use some application like Switch to convert your music from the crappy WMA format into something a little better and iTunes compatible.


No sorry, i won't convert. Don't want to have 2 copies of same songs in my HD & don't want to retag everything again. Any other method? I talked about Winamp cos it also comes with  it's own audio & video engine & is better suited to play Audio then compared to VLC.



> gx_saurav, we all know your opinion about Mac OS X. Please keep your sordid thoughts to yourself or post them in other threads. We are not interested in hearing your rants over here. The next post you make criticising Mac OS X will be ignored, at least by me.* Consider that a warning in advance.* I'm glad to help out with any problem you guys encounter while using Mac OS X, but I have no intention of putting up with posts that lack common sense that you can find even in a dead man's brain!


OMG ...what do I see here. Is it anger cos I pointed out the shortcomings in Mac which according to you never existed. . Thanx for your warning boy, i guess i m in the eyes of *the* mod now.

Mav3

Everything configued now it seems? There was this app I found Which can make any application go full screen. Will PM you.

@ arya

We are using MacOS X now on PC. Now we are using this OS so mind helping us in using it properly ? It doesn't matter if I m not using in on a Macintosh, I know the stability issues but that aside...mind helping me making it work according to my choice. I asked for a music player you told me a site, well....go to download.com & you can fine many mp3 players for Windows too, right.


----------



## aryayush (May 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@ goobimama, mail2and, nepcker... if you guys are alive...

Have any of you used Final Cut Studio?


----------



## Sourabh (May 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Digit forums are not the place to seek or provide help with PCs running Mac OS X. fatbeing has already said this in the other thread. So, would everyone just follow that? Consider this a final reminder, anyone who asks or provides help related to Mac OS running on PC will be banned after confirmation from the admin/s. We have already seen a lot of closed threads, miserabling and banning on the forums in this regard. If you cannot tolerate something, just agree to disagree and move on with other things in life.


----------



## aryayush (May 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

LOL! This sounds so much like teachers warning in examination halls that both the person seeing and the one showing will be penalised. Well, I'm glad you guys are actively discouraging illegal discussion on this forum now. It is certainly a step forward. 

So, back to:





			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> @ goobimama, mail2and, nepcker... if you guys are alive...
> 
> Have any of you used Final Cut Studio?


----------



## iMav (May 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

ok sourabh none of us are using mac on a pc  we all hang out at the apple near us go there find faults come back here and our posting 

@arya ya i found applications and then realised what the poof thing meant ... my fault ... well what can i do been used to a small arrow telling me tht it is a short cut


----------



## gxsaurav (May 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Find we will buy a Mac & then ask here.

But hey, we are not asking about *how to install Mac on PC*. We are just asking what application we should use on Mac to play audio etc, is that also illegal?


----------



## iMav (May 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ exactly just asking how do applications and other options in a mac work whats wrong in tht ....


----------



## praka123 (May 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ traitors >We all know what is what eh?U guys are hard trying to pwning Poor Linux and Mac Users.ain't U?Also puhleese answer do u get stipends from Microsoft India for doing so?Am afraid of the time when u make all MS Windows users of this forum looks as BAD as ur likes 
Leave it people,its doing good for no one.


----------



## aryayush (May 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I appreciate your sentiments but please do not hijack the thread!


----------



## gxsaurav (May 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> ^^ traitors >We all know what is what eh?U guys are hard trying to pwning Poor Linux and Mac Users.ain't U?Also puhleese answer do u get stipends from Microsoft India for doing so?Am afraid of the time when u make all MS Windows users of this forum looks as BAD as ur likes
> Leave it people,its doing good for no one.


Yo Yo Yo, we are trying to pawn. Comon...we are just showing the facts here. Thats it. We found shortcomings in an OS which is shouted to be better then Windows, well is it wrong to post shortcomings in an OS? Do we shout when Linux/Mac users shout that Windows has Virus & security holes, no we admit it & tell you to use Windows properly  or how to fix it. 

We are using an OS & just asking from other users of the same OS about how to work on it. Isn't this what you Linux users recommend & advice those who are new to Linux ?

I wish we get paid for posting in this forum . We do not even market Windows Vista here, we do not even start flaming threads here, we do not even start a thread about the shortcomings of Linux or Mac. It is always the other way arround. Mac users told us "Try Mac before you make a verdict", well we are using it & need some help from other "Mac Genius" users about the application recomendation. Is it wrong?


			
				iMav said:
			
		

> ok sourabh none of us are using mac on a pc  we all hang out at the apple near us go there find faults come back here and our posting



ya me too doing the same, I sit in the Apple shop whole day, & stay logged in using Yahoo Messenger & Safari


----------



## iMav (May 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

well first it was windows thread now even mac threads ae being hi-jacked by OSC ... hey arya dont blame us this time 

coming back to the topic:

ichat refuses to open ... when i click on the dock icon it will bounce the arrow will come but the application wont open


----------



## gxsaurav (May 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> ichat refuses to open ... when i click on the dock icon it will bounce the arrow will come but the application wont open


This is a known problem with Mac applications cos they do not "Close" when closed using the red button. The application is running in background but for some reason it is not coming out in front. (Thats the best guess I can make )

Open Activity Monitor, from utilites. From there you can Kill a process.

By the way, why use iChat? You got an AOL account? I uninstalled it in favor of Yahoo messenger. File transfer & webcam work . For MSN & Google talk i m using adium, which i hardly open cos i stay on Yahoo usually.


----------



## iMav (May 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

got it working i wonder what is with me and my mac ... it doesnt show and then all of a sudden it appears from anywhr


----------



## gxsaurav (May 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

lolz...maybe MacOS hates running on a cheap high perforamnce PC


----------



## aryayush (May 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> i wonder what is with me and my mac


You do not have a Mac.


----------



## iMav (May 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

my mac os x 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I just checked, there is no way to play WMA in MacOS.


 will *this* help


----------



## Satissh S (May 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Sorry if i over read something as i just skimmed through the entire thread but actually applications are folders. UNIX files don't have an extension, these are merely sort of conventions. Most GUI Applications are present in the 
"/Applications" directory
For Example,
	
	



```
ls /Applications | more
```
gives this, 


> drwxrwxr-x    3 root    admin    102 Mar 17 07:21 Address Book.app
> drwxrwxr-x    6 root    admin    204 Mar 16 21:23 AppleScript
> drwxrwxr-x    3 root    admin    102 Mar 17 07:21 Automator.app
> drwxr-xr-x    3 sathya  admin    102 Apr 17 13:50 Azureus.app
> ...


As you can see, the `d` switch in the ls -l output indicating a directory. 
Lets have a look within some application. Let me open Colloquy.app, "cd Colloquy.app"
you have 

```
mac:/Applications/Colloquy.app sathya$ cd Contents/
mac:/Applications/Colloquy.app/Contents sathya$ ls
Frameworks      Library         PkgInfo         Resources
Info.plist      MacOS           PlugIns
mac:/Applications/Colloquy.app/Contents sathya$ cd MacOS/
mac:/Applications/Colloquy.app/Contents/MacOS sathya$ ls
Colloquy
mac:/Applications/Colloquy.app/Contents/MacOS sathya$ ls -l
total 6472
-rwxr-xr-x   1 sathya  admin  3310980 Feb 27 08:17 Colloquy
```
As you can see the application is present in the MacOs folder. The Colloquy file has a executable flag set 'x' which denotes it is a executable. (ugh.. ) Finder is programmed to read the application present in that MacOs folder and launches it when you double click on the icon. Hope this makes it clear.


----------



## kalpik (May 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Welcome back Sathya! Good to see you here


----------



## gxsaurav (May 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Satish is right, something even I tried to say before which arya didn't believe.

Linux, MacOS X & All Unix do not require any file extension to open a file. You can even make a txt file an executable. It's the flag & file info in the first few bytes of a file which tells the  OS or say Image editor which file format it is.


----------



## aryayush (May 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> @ goobimama, mail2and, nepcker... if you guys are alive...
> 
> Have any of you used Final Cut Studio?


Please don't bury this again!


----------



## iMav (May 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

hey good news .. i just found a post on a forum whcih confirms that NFS Carbon can be played on a hackintosh ... use cedega for it


----------



## aryayush (May 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

It can be played on a real Mac too, not just a "hackintosh".


----------



## iMav (May 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

well wasnt sure about a real mac


----------



## aryayush (May 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

The Mac version is called Cider. Cedega is for Linux.


----------



## nepcker (May 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Mac are easy, just that they are good only until u use them at default settings. *Once to start disecting it or mod it seriously, things break & require a complete reinstall.* "Repair the OS" will not work cos that only replaces the moded or deleted system files.


Well, before you get down on modifying Mac OS X, get the basics right first. Get hang of the interface, learn a little more about OS X, if you experience any problems post those here, and *then* get into modifying. If you don't have the knowledge about changing OS X's settings safely, you have no one but yourself to blame. Just don't throw blame at things unless you're a little more familiar with what you're working with.  

It's been about five months since I bought my Mac Pro, and I'm yet to experience an OS reinstall. (Okay, I *have* reinstalled OS X once, on my first mac, the iBook, but that was because of my own mistake.)



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> @ goobimama, mail2and, nepcker... if you guys are alive...
> 
> Have any of you used Final Cut Studio?


I use Final Cut Pro almost as frequently as I use Photoshop (In fact, Final Cut's one of my most-often-used apps). Though I haven't used other Final Cut Studio apps.



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> think this particular tip must be a new one even to the regulars like goobimama and nepcker.


It indeed is.


----------



## aryayush (May 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Glad I could help. 

Do share some tips and applications, etc. that you know of. (Though I am so much into experimenting with the operating system, trying out tips and hacks, new applications, I guess there won't be much new to me.)


And what is Final Cut Pro like? I mean, of course it is a mind blowing application because almost the whole of Hollywood uses it and it is made by Apple. But the interface looks a bit daunting to me. What do you do for a living? Is FCP involved?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Saurabh , don't know if i'm poking my nose but here's an earlier post of mine 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Zeeshan, should we start a new thread regarding the usability of MacOS X? without any "How to install" part.


Maybe we can , also our earlier thread *IS Not Illegal* under the *DMCA*.

According to the wikipedia





			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The Digital Millennium Copyright Act (DMCA) is a controversial United States copyright law. The act criminalizes production and dissemination of technology that can circumvent measures taken to protect copyright, not merely infringement of copyright itself, and heightens the penalties for copyright infringement on the Internet.


And in the words of OSX86 Project Site





			
				OSX86 Site said:
			
		

> Our site is fully compliant with the DMCA. This site intends only to provide a forum for those interested in running OS X on Intel hardware. Anyone engaged in an active DMCA violation will be banned. For more information, review our Disclaimer here.
> If you are either a lawyer or an Apple representative and have any concerns, feel free to contact us regarding any changes you feel necessary.


so if the OSX86 site is Perfectly legal then so is our thread .


----------



## iMav (May 17, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

hey i think some mac users will like this safari addon ... *Safari Block*  .... adblock for safari  based on ff adblock plus


----------



## aryayush (May 17, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yeah, I used PithHelmet when I used Safari, switched to OmniWeb now.


----------



## mayneu (May 17, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

hey guys, whats mean by hfs+ partition error???
i got this message once the installation finished and rebooted.....
it refused to go to the desktop..... kept showing the above message and asked me to press alt+ctrl+ del to reboot..... that was the only option for me....
how do i rectify this????
i wanna install vista as well as mac os 10.4.6...... kindly anyone suggest me a detailed tutorial on this with caps.....
i heard that i have to install grub..... i dont know how to do it..... pls help me....... this is a kind request for aryayush, imav, gx saurav and all those genius persons who know about mac os well...... pls help me install it on my dell laptop...
here is the config, 
1.8 Ghz core duo intel processor
2 gb ddr2 ram
256 mb ATI x1400 graphics card
80 gb SATA HDD @7.2k rpm
intel pro/wireless
bluetooth...etc.... sse3 compatible HDD...
i didnt find a neat tutorial with caps on the net.....kindly provide me the same from the beginning to end.....


----------



## aryayush (May 17, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				mayneu said:
			
		

> imav, gx saurav and all those genius persons who know about mac os well


We don't even need joke threads with such hilarious posts cropping up all over the place! 

As for your question, I neither encourage nor advise you to participate in the illegal installation of Mac OS X on a computer not manufactured by Apple. Furthermore, it is against the rules of this forum. I'm sorry! 

This is a quote from a moderator earlier in this thread:





			
				Sourabh said:
			
		

> Digit forums are not the place to seek or provide help with PCs running Mac OS X. fatbeing has already said this in the other thread. So, would everyone just follow that? Consider this a final reminder, anyone who asks or provides help related to Mac OS running on PC will be banned after confirmation from the admin/s. We have already seen a lot of closed threads, miserabling and banning on the forums in this regard.


----------



## iMav (May 17, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

arya what do u know about installing mac on a pc (it is illgela) but what knowledge or experience u have  in this case we know more than u about installing mac ... u got ur mac pre-installed 

@mayneu sorry cant assist u here coz by law its illegal to install mac on a pc and thinkdigit is firm on 2 things:

their mods are anti-ms (will lock any thread which shows shortcomings of other OSs)
their admins will not let any illegal info spread thru the forum


----------



## aryayush (May 18, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> arya what do u know about installing mac on a pc (it is illgela) but what knowledge or experience u have  in this case we know more than u about installing mac ... u got ur mac pre-installed


I admit I've never installed Mac OS X - not on a PC, not on my Mac either. So, you guys must certainly know more than me about it.

What I found incredibly funny was that he referred to both of you as "genius persons who know about mac os well". LOL! Look at it from a distance, even you might find it funny. 

@nepcker, do you use your Phone with your Mac?


----------



## iMav (May 18, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

1 problem ... i arrange my icons on the desktop manually and then when i reboot they are alinged vertical again  ... any ideas ?


----------



## aryayush (May 18, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Hit F11, click on the desktop, hit 'Command + J' and uncheck 'Snap to grid' and 'Keep arranged by'.


----------



## iMav (May 18, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

they aint selected already

also after every install the dmg file gets deleted is there asny way i can avoid it ...


----------



## aryayush (May 18, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Well, I am not facing any problem with the desktop. My files are cluttered all over it and they never move (although it has been more than a month since I last shut down my Mac, they never move whenever I do shut down).

You are using Safari. Hit 'Command + ,' and uncheck the option 'Open "safe" files after downloading'. Now Safari won't do anything to your disk images after downloading them, so you will have to open them manually each time.

BTW, the disk images that Safari deletes are the ones which have the application contained within. You really do not need the DMG file once you've copied the application onto your hard drive. Safari does not delete the DMG's that contain installers.


----------



## nepcker (May 18, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> And what is Final Cut Pro like? I mean, of course it is a mind blowing application because almost the whole of Hollywood uses it and it is made by Apple. But the interface looks a bit daunting to me. What do you do for a living? Is FCP involved?


 Final Cut Pro is very easy to use, at least it is for me. But it is definitely not targeted at beginners. For those, Apple provides iMovie with every new mac -- it's a really great program to begin with. iLife apps like iMovie and GarageBand are very powerful softwares. Just sit down with any of the iLife softwares and you'll know what I mean.

I used to use Avid but I find FCP to be more easy-to-use. I usually use FCP for my own purposes (home videos, etc.), but there are some official works too. Actually, FCP is one of the major reasons why I bought my Mac Pro.

My main work is Photoshopping, and using FCP is also part of my job.

I'm considering to get the full Final Cut Studio. Let me see if my boss agrees or not. I think he will, especially because of the decrease in price. I just hope that Apple soundtrack Pro is not too different from GarageBand, for I am just habituated to GarageBand's interface. I am also very impressed with this app called Color. It's a professional color grading and finishing app that ensures consistent color and creates signature looks (which, of course, can be acheived with ease).


----------



## iMav (May 18, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

arya the icons on the desktop are still alinging themselves vertical (onluy the drives) no matter how i put them they arrange themslvs vertically


----------



## aryayush (May 18, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

This is a problem that neither I face nor have I read somewhere else on the many Apple centric forums I visit. Let me check it out again though.

@nepcker
Good info, man! Thanks! I'll check it out. I have such a huge advantage over the students who are learning multimedia editing with me at Arena Multimedia. When we reach audio/video editing, I'll be able to use FCP along with all the other applications and they won't. It kind of saddens me though.


----------



## iMav (May 18, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Mac users crack the Office 2007 code
19th December 2006

Tim Gaden

Since the news broke that Microsoft's Mac Business Unit is not supplying converters for Microsoft Office's new "Open Format" documents, the Mac community has been busy finding its own ways around the problem.

*apcmag.com/4853/four_ways_for_mac_users_to_crack_the_office_2007_docx_lock_out


----------



## gxsaurav (May 18, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> I'll be able to use FCP along with all the other applications and they won't. It kind of saddens me though.



All thanx to El Jobso decision to sale more Macs.

FCP for Mac OS = $500
FCP for Linux = $3000 per node


----------



## iMav (May 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

i clicked the + sign a couple of times ... and nowthis what my application folder has become ... it is longer than the screen and no scroll bar ... so much for ur utilization of the desktop ... how do i get it back to normal 

*img518.imageshack.us/img518/7634/screenshot01vw7.th.jpg


----------



## aryayush (May 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

There are a lot of silly flaws in the Finder which Mac users have been complaining about and we hope they will finally get fixed with a complete overhaul of the Finder in Leopard... we hope.... 



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> so much for ur utilization of the desktop


The next time you pass a sour comment about Apple in this thread, at least I will stop answering your questions. If you like it, use it and I'll help you troubleshoot any niggles you run into. If you don't like it, uninstall it. Whatever be the case, stop spoiling this one thread.

As for this problem, close this window and then double click on 'Macintosh HD'. If that does not work (it should), copy a folder onto the desktop, close all Finder windows and then double click that folder. One of the two is bound to end up in a Finder window with the default size. If all else fails (but I am sure that won't happen), launch Activity Monitor and force quit the Finder (unlike Explorer, it will re-spawn immediately).

And stop using crap like Microsoft Messenger. And try learning the Mac way of doing things (like not stretching the Safari window to occupy the whole damn screen).

BTW, which screenshot utility is that? You needed a third party screen capture application? 

And why do you have only five applications running? Have you installed QuickSilver?


----------



## gxsaurav (May 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Microsoft messenger & Adium are similar to feature with MS Messenger having an edge, it can transfer files to other MSN users whether Windows or Mac. This is the same reason I am using Yahoo messenger for Mac insted of Adium


----------



## iMav (May 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

well i restarted removed it from the dock replaced again ten clciked on plus again and it re-sized showing me the lower right corner for re0sizing manually

for screen shots im using snapndrag really nice app allows me to choose the format and whether i want to take a screenshot of the screen or window ... pretty useful

i havnt installed quicksilver .... 1 is safari, msn, itunes (for songs), the tea cup is my sify dialler and dashboard and finder


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

You can take screenshots of the screen, window or selection with the default shortcuts. There really isn't any need for a third party application for the purpose. Anyway, suit yourself. 

Ad you should really install QuickSilver. It should be the first thing anyone should install on their Mac. The little application is so friggin' fantastic, it should be there by default - on all operating systems. And the most unbelievable thing is that it is free. (In fact, I think the developer is mental. If he had been charging for this, dude would be rolling in money by now. But then again, he is a great person for giving a gem away for free. Gotta respect him for that.)


----------



## iMav (May 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

i installed it now how to c its true prowess


----------



## gxsaurav (May 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

What is quicksilver? I installed it but did not find any use of it for me. What benifit it has?


----------



## nepcker (May 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> What is quicksilver? I installed it but did not find any use of it for me. What benifit it has?


I thought it was discussed in the beginning of the thread, on the first post itself. A hint for you -- I'll never run a computer again without it.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

that doesn't answeres my question. I have it installed here. just one small app...again what does it do.


----------



## nepcker (May 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

*www.petefreitag.com/images/blog/quicksilver.jpg

It allows users to use the keyboard to rapidly perform tasks such as launching applications, manipulating files and data, running scripts or sending e-mail.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

hmmm....ok. Dock does the work fine here.

I think I got the problem why my Modem is hanging. If on Mac my airtel modem stays idle, it hangs or stops data flow. I am downloading continuesly from last 2 hrs, means data flow is on & it is working fine.

 It's like "disconnect when inactive for n Minutes" where n is a specified time interval. How do I stop this. Network utility doesn't helps & network diagnostic says it only supports Airport or Apple modem or LAN based connection.


----------



## iMav (May 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

try contacting airtel ... dont tell u have a hackintosh say u have normal mac ... see what they say


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@nepcker, _Kin logon ko samjhaane baith gaya!_

They can never take a liking to QuickSilver. Two reasons: (1) It is a superb application and they hardly ever like something that is good. (2) There is no Windows counterpart for it.


----------



## nepcker (May 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

An interesting read:
*National History Center
A Historian Embraces Modernity*

Miriam Hauss helps to put current events into a historical context using the latest technology: a MacBook Pro loaded with iWork and iLife software.

Read more...

*images.apple.com/business/profiles/iwork/images/index_hero_nhc.jpg


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Ah, you feel so good when you come across intelligent people.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Ah, you feel so good when you come across intelligent people.


 Seriously our forums does lacks some intel-iGent kids.

Oh & you sig should have been.

"It took Microsoft 5 years to come up with a prettier *Hardware accelerated GUI, & with more then 15 new technologies* *with support for many new hardware technologies which will come in next 5 years, at present day.* These should have been there in other Fruity OS from the beganing"


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Oh, but is does not support more than two hundred characters. I had to squeeze in the more important points. What a shame!

Please do not indulge in this crap in this topic! Use the other one you guys are ranting in...


----------



## nepcker (May 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I've got some more:
*Sara France Photography
A Perfect Image*

Sara France stumbled upon her love for photography. Today, she relies on iWork to help her deliver customized, memorable services that spark a ﬂurry of referrals — and spawn a growing clientele.

Read More...

*images.apple.com/business/profiles/iwork/images/index_hero_sara.jpg


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

ApplePorn! This in an actual term, did you guys know that?


----------



## nepcker (May 21, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yeah, I had seen that term on Flickr some time ago. But don't exactly know what that means.


----------



## aryayush (May 21, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

What does porn mean? Revealing pictures that get you all excited. So ApplePorn refers to pictures of Apple products that are exciting for Apple fans - like the unboxing of some hot new product, etc. 

I find it funny though, that people actually post unboxing pictures of Apple products. Ha! Ha!


BTW, I am in a dilemma here. I have four options:
1. Get my MBP insured.
2. Get APP.
3. Both.
4. None.

Which one should I opt for? And are there any cheap accessories I should consider?

*img300.imageshack.us/img300/381/aryayushuserbarkm0.gif


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 21, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^care to elaborate the above points for the not so "intelligent" beings here?


----------



## nepcker (May 22, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> I am in a dilemma here. I have four options:
> 1. Get my MBP insured.
> 2. Get APP.
> 3. Both.
> 4. None.


 Both.



> And are there any cheap accessories I should consider?


 Read April 2007 issue of Macworld US. There's an article called "Macs on the move". Read it. You can also read it here.



> *img300.imageshack.us/img300/381/aryayushuserbarkm0.gif


 Safari user? I thought you moved to OmniWeb.



			
				gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^care to elaborate the above points for the not so "intelligent" beings here?


 Here are some jargon busters for you: 
MBP = MacBook Pro
APP = Applecare Protection Plan


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 22, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Nepcker , all the pictures n usage of mac articles r direct ads from apple site ? can u post cases from any other reliable source


----------



## nepcker (May 22, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ Those are not "Ads".

And if you don't find it reliable enough, you don't need to read it.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 22, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> ^^ Those are not "Ads".
> 
> And if you don't find it reliable enough, you don't need to read it.



Showing consumers that there are other customars who use there a company's products in such way does comes under the catagory of ADs.

Actully, thats all Apple has, Marketing. There products are not so gr8 but they are marketed even better then Microsoft products.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 22, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				nepcker said:
			
		

> ^^ Those are not "Ads".
> 
> And if you don't find it reliable enough, you don't need to read it.


arre i didn't have any hard feelings man , i just think that if you show case studies from other sources rather than apple then it would be more reliable coz it apple seems to be praising itself .


----------



## aryayush (May 22, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

What seems to be the problem here? He posted a link to an article from the Macworld magazine. How does it come under the category of advertisements?

In fact, he posted that link for me and it is turning out to be quite helpful for me. I had read it earlier but thanks for reminding me about it again, mate! 

Hey, nepcker, I just learned that the MAAC institute teaches even Final Cut Studio. That's awesome. I am thinking of switching from Arena. But their course is very expensive. 

BTW, the director there was a real joker. "Final Cut Studio's latest version works on Windows too." LOL! Apple might just as well sell the company to Microsoft if they are going to give away one of the Mac platform's two (extremely) major advantages (the Mac OS and FCS, for the uninitiated).


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 22, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> What seems to be the problem here? He posted a link to an article from the Macworld magazine. How does it come under the category of advertisements?


 the link is from the domain "apple.com" and i was talking bout the posts which included the images ?


----------



## aryayush (May 22, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Oh, but the link is this:
*www.macworld.com/2007/03/features/mobile_road/index.php

From Macworld.com. Did he change it after your post?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

yaar i'm talkin bout links in the posts with huge images he posted , these r supposed to be case studies and theyir domain is "apple.com"


----------



## gxsaurav (May 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Help.

I just burned a multisession DVD of heroes in Windows. A simple UDF DVD, which had 5 avi files burned in 1st session & the rest of the episodes in the later session using Nero 7. When i insert the DVD in Mac, it only shows the first session & not the files which were burned in later sessions. Mac genius how to solve this problem  i can't see latest episode in Mac.

By th way, Windows counterpart to Quicksilver = Keyboard launchepad from stardock.


----------



## aryayush (May 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I've used it. Not even close. There is another one called Launchy. If you've used QuickSilver, you know these programs' features stop where QuickSilver is starting.

As for helping you, Sourabh has expressly disallowed it. I cannot risk expulsion to help you of all people. (Yeah, that is just an excuse for not wanting to help you. It gives you another drawback to add to your nonsensical list in the 'Fight Club' forum.)


----------



## gxsaurav (May 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I just asked why Multisession DVDs are not opening in Mac OS. Since I get no help from you that again means that you are jealous & unwilling to help or MacOS X doesn't support multisession DVDs


----------



## aryayush (May 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Since I get no help from you that again means that you are... unwilling to help


Yup, that correct. I am unwilling to help someone straight out of Looney Tunes!

I do not care what impression you have of Mac OS X. Go forth and declare it the worst operating system ever. Do you see anyone who gives a damn! I don't.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> I do not care what impression you have of Mac OS X. Go forth and declare it the worst operating system ever. Do you see anyone who gives a damn! I don't.


That I can see whether u give a damn or not...your sig, you coming & replying again & again to my posts out of no where with no facts & valid statements. Well.....frustration at it's best.

Hey, didn't I showed to you some of many things in which vista kicks MacOS X in the arse. I guess you again looked at it & became ignorent.

Arya : I am gonna ****ing kill GX. How can he prove Mac wrong & flawed again & again when I m advertising it from Day 1"


----------



## iMav (May 24, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> As for helping you, Sourabh has expressly disallowed it.


 is tht true

btw have a look at my desktop:

*img402.imageshack.us/img402/9201/screenshot03pm8.th.jpg


----------



## aryayush (May 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

WOW! You're a weird person. You're absolutely in love with Mac OS X, of that I am sure. But for some strange reason, you're afraid of disagreeing with the likes of gx_saurav. Like I said, weird... 

Anyway, I am going to buy a keyboard and screen protector for my MacBook Pro today. I also wanted to buy a sexy looking sling bag that flaunts the Apple logo. Can't find any such bag though.


----------



## nepcker (May 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

You mean something like this?
*www.mac-case.com/4400/4408.jpg


----------



## aryayush (May 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

That is not a sling bag though. How am I supposed to carry it?

I'm not too fond of the design either.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

U r gonna buy a keyboard for your laptop? Doesn't it comes with a laptop.


----------



## aryayush (May 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

No, it doesn't. You have to attach it separately. The display also has to be attached externally and you need to buy a battery from Sony.
You also have to use a shirt button or something to put where the power button is supposed to be but isn't there by default.


In other news, I have bought a keyboard protector for my MacBook Pro and it cost me Rs. 375. It is made of rubber, is waterproof and completely washable. Plus, as an added bonus, it quietens the keyboard (though I did like the little clickety-click sounds).


----------



## iMav (May 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@arya im not in love with the mac cant fall in love with an os tht doesnt have a cut option  ... but i have a habbit of spicing all my desktops and thts wat i did ... and also to tell u mac has very less themes which are mind blowing and the 1 i have is 1 of them .... the thing about it that i like is it has got aero effect complete transparency of windows border and me being a vista fan and windows user have my xp looking the same way and my mac also 

coming back to the topic ...

my sify.jar dialer file has stopped opening .... i click on it activity monitor has the jar thing there for a split of a second and then bang its gone no dialer window nothing in activity monitor also :/ how can i fall in love with an os that doesnt even give an error msg 



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> No, it doesn't. You have to attach it separately. The display also has to be attached externally and you need to buy a battery from Sony.
> You also have to use a shirt button or something to put where the power button is supposed to be but isn't there by default.


 u dont get a power button in 1.5lac


----------



## aryayush (May 25, 2007)

*ApplePorn!*

On a request by gauravakaasid, I am posting the pictures of basically all the hardware Apple currently makes. Enjoy the ApplePorn! 

*img339.imageshack.us/img339/4218/macfamily20070109ys4.jpg

*img480.imageshack.us/img480/4862/ipodnano0320060920vm1.jpg *img160.imageshack.us/img160/5339/ipodu220060606xj6.png *img488.imageshack.us/img488/4449/redipod01bkgrnd20061012tf9.jpg

*img475.imageshack.us/img475/9549/indexfamilyoff20060228ya7.jpg

*img113.imageshack.us/img113/5683/appletvir4.png

*img403.imageshack.us/img403/5438/indexhero20070109xn1.jpg

*img79.imageshack.us/img79/1462/indextop20060807fj3.jpg

*img79.imageshack.us/img79/3416/designmousequarter20060tg6.jpg

*img19.imageshack.us/img19/9636/indexextend20070207ei0.gif

*img159.imageshack.us/img159/2143/indextopimage20060807lx9.jpg *img480.imageshack.us/img480/8967/indextopimage20061212sf6.jpg​


----------



## iMav (May 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

arre par my question?


----------



## gxsaurav (May 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

So much for Mac Genius. .

I just installed Disco, even that doesn't start. His statement that "Soura told me not to help" is very lame I would say. Don't we help other Windows users who are pirating Windows


----------



## aryayush (May 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yeah, but those other users don't go around lying about the operating system and flaming the person they expect help from. And they do not have cheapskate signatures! I promised someone I would stop this nonsense and therefore I have. But you better remove that signature and do it fast.



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> arre par my question?


Sorry, but I have lost all interest in answering your questions. I used to think that I am helping someone experience something new that might benefit him. Obviously, I was sorely mistaken.
So I don't give a damn. If you cannot figure something out, assume that it is a flaw and go rant about it in that thread. Form your own opinions and do your own thing. Just tell it to someone who cares.


----------



## iMav (May 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

ur such a kid dude ... seriously


----------



## gxsaurav (May 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Yeah, but those other users don't go around lying about the operating system and flaming the person they expect help from. And they do not have cheapskate signatures! I promised someone I would stop this nonsense and therefore I have. But you better remove that signature and do it fast.
> 
> Sorry, but I have lost all interest in answering your questions. I used to think that I am helping someone experience something new that might benefit him. Obviously, I was sorely mistaken.
> So I don't give a damn. If you cannot figure something out, assume that it is a flaw and go rant about it in that thread. Form your own opinions and do your own thing. Just tell it to someone who cares.


Oh common, stop acting lame. Well, this again proves how smug you are.

When I was in that ubuntu thread, despite of me writing about shortcomings, people were helping me which I appriciated.

Besides, you were the one who starts all this threads, so why not help. Why leaving now....what U don't have anyting to help now? Mac supports Multisession DVD well Ok, then help me in getting it to  work here.

I hope u don't say "MacOS X has multisession DVD support only when used with there own DVD drives". Cos as far as I know, this functionality is handled by kernel.


----------



## iMav (May 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

where is andy .... andy .........!!!!! where are u


----------



## nepcker (May 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> Which is the sexiest Mac today?


Voted for all of them, for they all fall in the list of Top 5 Sexiest Computers, (at least, according to me) 

Mac Pro is the best Mac, in terms of performance, and it is the only one to have a tower case. But in terms of looks, I think that the MacBook Pro and the MacBooks are the sexiest.



> I am posting the pictures of basically all the hardware Apple currently makes. Enjoy the ApplePorn!


Apple makes keyboards too, right? (The keyboard I use is called "Apple keyboard", so I assume it is made by Apple)


----------



## aryayush (May 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yes, they do. But it isn't much in terms of design. BTW, I visited the keyboard page on their website and it was thoroughly outdated. So, I decided not to include it.
_Waise to_ Apple iPod _ka power adapter bhi banaata hai._ 



			
				nepcker said:
			
		

> Voted for all of them, for they all fall in the list of Top 5 Sexiest Computers, (at least, according to me)
> 
> Mac Pro is the best Mac, in terms of performance, and it is the only one to have a tower case. But in terms of looks, I think that the MacBook Pro and the MacBooks are the sexiest.


Then you should have voted for them only. I knew you would vote for all five. That kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## aryayush (May 27, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@nepcker

In another thread, you posted some games for Mac OS X.


			
				nepcker said:
			
		

> And oh, here are some more great games you can play on Mac OS X:
> Heroes of Might and Magic V
> Myst Online: Uru Live
> Star Wars: Empire at War
> ...


Are they Universal?


----------



## aryayush (May 30, 2007)

*Address Book Tips*

Address Book Tips
May 28, 2007

The Mac OS X Address Book is a neat little application that is often under-appreciated. As a seemingly boring application it has loads of features that are overlooked by most users. While useful on its own for organising your contacts, Address Book's real power is that it works with so many other applications. Here are a few tips to save you time and let you make the most of Address Book.

*Add Contacts to your Safari Bookmarks*
*www.macosxtips.co.uk/index_files/280507-safari-address-book-bookmarks.png​If lots of your contacts have their own web sites, you might be interested to know that you can automatically add these to your Safari bookmarks bar. Open up Safari go to the Preferences (in the Safari Menu). In here click the Bookmarks tab and check the box that says "Include Address Book" in the Bookmarks Bar. Now a new folder will appear at the far left of your Bookmarks bar. In here will be the web sites of all you contacts who have a home page set in their Address Book entry.

Read more...


It so completely kicks the ass of Windows Contacts or whatever, it is not even funny.

To the Mac users here, if you do not use Address Book yet - _do_. Specially if you have a Bluetooth capable phone. It is an absolutely fantastic application.


----------



## nepcker (May 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Are they Universal?


No, except for Imperial Glory, all of the games are native to Intel Macs.

There are actually much more good games for Mac OS X, a few of them being Mac exclusives. I only posted some of them I could remember. You think I should start a thread in the Gaming section giving a list of great games for Mac OS X? Or has such a thread already existed?

I've met a few persons who think that there is absolutely no games at all for Mac OS X. Maybe that thread could be an eye-opener for some.


----------



## aryayush (May 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

No, it won't. I am surprised you haven't realised this yet but these people you are talking about have their heads up their you-know-what and they are incapable of thinking straight. So I would advise you not to waste your time.

And anyway, no matter what you say, it is a fact that Mac OS X is nowhere close to Windows when it comes to games. Let us just accept this fact and hope and pray Apple does something to improve the situation. It really doesn't bother me much that an otherwise almost perfect operating system has a major flaw (mostly because I don't game myself). Hope Apple fixes it; even if they don't, I'm pretty satisfied as is.


----------



## iMav (May 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> No, it won't. I am surprised you haven't realised this yet but these people you are talking about have their heads up their you-know-what and they are incapable of thinking straight. So I would advise you not to waste your time.


i told u to keep ur vishesh tipni to urself ... besides i think i posted in this thread long back that mfs carbon and mw both can run on a mac


----------



## nepcker (May 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Gaming is one thing I hate about Apple. (Mind you, not macs.) Macs are perfectly capable of gaming.

But what's lacking, though, is Apple's willingness of having more games for Mac OS X. Mac OS X has very less market share, yet there are several applications for it as Apple has a great development team.

I'm sure that it Apple will spend some time and money on this, they'll be able to get at least double the amount of games Mac OS X has today.


----------



## aryayush (May 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Of course, that is what makes me angry too. Bunch of lunatics!


----------



## iMav (May 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

gaming is not so easily possible on a mac coz its unix based ... the same reason why gaming is a pain in the you-know-what in linux


----------



## praka123 (May 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

*happypenguin.org/about/

^^ try this site as with Linux gaming.UNIX is much capable for gaming.may be the market share which made game companies thinking the reverse


----------



## gxsaurav (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Address Book Tips*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> It so completely kicks the ass of Windows Contacts or whatever, it is not even funny.


Ever tried researching something & writing on your own?

Ever tried working or researching why Windows Contact is also a good way?

There are 2 ways in real life to keep addresses. An Address book or diary & 2nd is Contact Cards. Both are good, both are bad.

Apple uses the Address book way, while Vista uses the contact card way. And about Windows Contacts not integrating with many apps, lolz....you got vista installed right? Make a new contact in it & see it getting automatically integrate in Windows Mail, Windows Calender & IE 7.


----------



## nepcker (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

A good link for the Mac OS X users:
*godlikenerd.com/osxforumfaq/

It contains an extensive list of FAQs.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I'm having a hard time trying to find a question I do not know the answer to. Seriously. 

*Parallels 3.0 RC announced*

*PARALLELS DESKTOP 3.0 FOR MAC DELIVERS:*

*Completely Seamless User Experience:*
Cross OS application & file integration with Parallels SmartSelect
Offline access to virtual machine files with Paralles Explorer
Coherence 2.0, including shared folders and UI enhancements
Linux Tools for seamless integration betwen Mac OS X and Linux

*Native Hardware Experience*
3D graphics support to play the hottest games and run the most popular applications
Expanded support for USB 2.0 devices
USB connection assistant quickly connects you to your OS of choice
Significantly enhancements performance and audio quality

*Protection against Mishaps*
Hit a problem? Quickly and easily go back in time to a clean VM state
Bulletproof your VMs with SnapShots
Control the levels of integration and isolation with Security Manager
Make your virtual machine read-only
Get virus and spyware protection with a FREE 6-month Kaspersky subscription trial


*SmartSelect*

*newweb.parallels.com/files/img/site_last/wwwupgrade/SmartSelect02-windows_thumb.png
Cross OS File & App Integration
Assign files to any application
Set 'on the fly' or as a default

*Snapshots*

*newweb.parallels.com/files/img/site_last/wwwupgrade/Snapshot%20Manager_thumb.png
Bulletproof your VM
Store the VM state and custom intervals
Rollback when needed

*3D Graphics*

*newweb.parallels.com/files/img/site_last/wwwupgrade/3d%20graphics-quake4b_thumb.png
OpenGL and DirectX support
Support for graphics hardware
Vista Aero coming soon


WOWOW! One of the reasons to get a Mac - Parallels Desktop. This is so incredibly cool. Not only does Mac OS X beat the crap out of Windows Vista, we can also run it in case we need to for some specific purpose, like gaming, right on top of Mac OS X and that too without suffering through the Windows interface. This is as cool as it gets.

Hope they release this version soon with support for 3D acceleration. I am curious to see how well games would perform on the virtual machine.


----------



## nepcker (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> I'm having a hard time trying to find a question I do not know the answer to. Seriously.


 I noticed that. You're desperately trying to come up with questions so that you can ask kere. Why else would you ask the question "Are they Universal?" when you don't even have a PowerPC-based Mac?
*
Mac OS X Hints: Increase CD ripping speed*

Kirk McElhearn discovers a way to rip CDs faster on his Mac and looks into how to rip two CDs at the same time using multiple optical drives. [more]


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				nepcker said:
			
		

> Kirk McElhearn discovers a way to rip CDs faster on his Mac and looks into how to rip two CDs at the same time using multiple optical drives.


 i've been doing that in WMP since years


----------



## nepcker (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

*Multimedia Immersion Students Learn Audio, Video, Start Shooting Stories*​_Workshop on Soundtrack Pro, Final Cut Pro, and Aperture, all Mac-only softwares._

PORTLAND, OR (May 31, 2007) – NPPA's Multimedia Immersion bootcamp got off to a fast start Thursday on the second day of the four-day seminar when students learned how to do audio and how to shoot and edit video. After the all-morning session broke at noon, the students grabbed their gear and hit the streets to start shooting video and gathering audio for their first class stories.

*www.nppa.org/news_and_events/news/2007/05/images/beah_ahbeck_audio_000.jpg

Read more...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Parallels supporting Windows Games in Mac OS X.
*
"It's like giving a glass of ice water to somebody in hell"



*I wonder if it can emulate DirectX 9/10? MacOS X has no DirectX, means DirectX calls to the graphics card is converted to OpenGL calls on the fly & then shown on screen. To run native DirectX using virtualised Windows, parallels needs GPU virtualisation which so far isn't possible. 

I wonder how the performance & RAM requirment in such cases will be. It is already known that Apple charges a lot for RAM, so keeping this in mind you will requires 2 GB RAM atleast to play games in VM.

So, to run Windows games you need

1) An expensive Mac

2) Parallels For Mac = $79

3) if it is DirectX 10 based games, then no they cannot be emulated like this. For directX 9 games of old generation you need atleast Windows XP SP2 Home edition = $199.

4) Not all games are supported, just a few which will be updated as the catalog improves. So, just don't expect any game to play if it is not supported. Boot camp is still better.

Hey, if you have to natively boot into Windows to play a game, why do u need a Mac?

Wow, it sounds so cheap & value for money.

Oh I forgot, Mac isn't value for money.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I can so sense the complete and utter jealousy exuding from this guy. LOL! 

Now that we can run games without having the need to shut down Mac OS X and suffer the Windows inter-crap-face, there is absolutely no reason not to buy a Mac if you can shell out the money for it.

As for the stupid argument that only few games are supported, that is wrong. Games like Call of Duty, Duke Nukem, Half-Life, Hitman, Quake, Serious Sam, Unreal Tournament, etc. already work on it (I'm talking about the latest versions) so I have no reason to believe some of them won't work. Even if some don't (we'll come to know eventually), most will.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> It is already known that Apple charges a lot for RAM, so keeping this in mind you will requires 2 GB RAM atleast to play games in VM.


If you insist on buying RAM from Apple, it is your choice. I am perfectly content sticking in an extra RAM module from Transcend into my Mac.

With Cider from TransGaming already bringing games like Heroes to the Mac platform and Parallels taking care of the rest, I guess we can put the old saw to rest that Macs suck at gaming. They don't anymore.

Absolute pwnage! I guess you are quite used to it by now, aren't you, gx_saurav?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Parallels supporting Windows Games in Mac OS X.
*
"It's like giving a glass of ice water to somebody in hell"

*


			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Now that we can run games without having the need to shut down Mac OS X and suffer the Windows inter-crap-face, there is absolutely no reason not to buy a Mac* if you can shell out the money for it.*


Yup, if you can shell out Rs 1.5 lakh for a laptop then sure, go ahead.

Hey, isn't it that we can make a Solid Gaming PC under 60k, wow...how did this happened.



> As for the stupid argument that only few games are supported,


Hey, I am not saying it, Parallels is saying this.



> Games like Call of Duty, Duke Nukem, Half-Life, Hitman, Quake, Serious Sam, Unreal Tournament, etc. already work on it


Yup, when did I said they won't I said DirectX won't run properly & with good speed in parallels cos DirectX 9/10 cannot be emulated. The DirectX calls needs to be converted to OpenGL calls on the fly to do this, now don't say to me or any developer out here that emulation is as fast as the real thing is 

Oh & just another eye opener

CoD = Doom 3 Engine = OpenGL
Half life 2 = Direct X & OpenGL back ported engine, & anyone who played Half life 2 here can tell you how good the performance/Quality was in OpenGL mode
Duke Nukam = You still play this?
Hitman = OpenGL backported engine. Hardly any emulation required. The calls are already OpenGL based.
Quake = ID software = OpenGL. Hardly any emulation required.
Unreal Tournament = Compatibility based OpenGL engine for Nvidia GeForice FX cards, UT 2004 was made in DirectX 8.1/OpenGL 1.4 (research boy, research)



> With Cider from TransGaming already bringing games like Heroes to the Mac platform and Parallels taking care of the rest, I guess we can put the old saw to rest that Macs suck at gaming. They don't anymore.


Yup they do, *they still require you to buy Windows to play games* whether natively or Virtualised, & you cannot virtualize Windows Vista Home basic or Home premium. Well, illegally you can ofcourse.

i guess you again overlooked the fact that Parallels doesn't supports Vista Aero, which means it cannot support DirectX 9, as Aero cannot be converted to OpenGL calls. Means games are limited to OpeNGL & DirectX 8.1. (UT 2004, hitman).

Hey, so Mac don't support games out of the box. What is not there be default is not a feature.

Fellow forum members, let me know if I am wrong here. 



> Absolute pwnage! I guess you are quite used to it by now, aren't you, gx_saurav?


Arya: Absolute Ignorence, you must be used to it by now. About pwnage, well....does this forum gives me a job or something ?

(Sorry didn't wanted to hurt your ego & chance of getting a job in Mac Store)


----------



## nepcker (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

*Mac's Value for money:*
Macs have *great* value for money. Even very old macs (as old as 10 years old, I guess) perfectly run Mac OS X Tiger and they will most probably run Leopard.

That's a great value for money.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

even vista runs fine on P3 1 GHz with 512 MB RAM 
running an OS & running at a usable speed r 2 different things.

Seriously, I want to see myself. Try running MacOS X Tiger on a 10 years old Mac with PowerPC G3 CPU, 64 MB RAM & 8 MB ATI Rage graphics card, or better yet  16 MB nVidia RIVA TNT2 M64 Graphics Card, those first iMacs with coloured back. Then come here & tell how us even if it is "usable" to run it.

No seriously, I urge you to do this which will again be an eye opener for your "Mac are VFM" statement. They are not


----------



## iMav (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

is there any way i can get rid those drive icons on my desktop?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yeah, by uninstalling the operating system. There is another way that simply removes those icons but the first method that I recommended would work better for you. I don't even know why you have it installed till now when it "is (just) for show cases"!!


----------



## iMav (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

now why wud un-install something i spent 1 week trying to install ... besides its just another flaw if u wanna remove icons from desktop u have to un mount thedrive in case of ntfs and incase of a hfs+ or fat32 u cant


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Arya is just jealous I think that we are using it in our nearest Apple shop for free.

Apple guys are so good


----------



## aryayush (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> now why wud un-install something i spent 1 week trying to install ... besides its just another flaw if u wanna remove icons from desktop u have to un mount thedrive in case of ntfs and incase of a hfs+ or fat32 u cant


Tell me how do I remove the C drive from "Computer" in Vista and "My Computer" in XP. I am really curious.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

There is a simple way & a 3rd party way.

Simple way for Windows XP = Use Windows XP Powertoys & hide the drive to show in "My Computer" or use the inbuilt group policy editor.

For Windows Vista = Again, Tweak Vista or Tune up or GPedit....what ever pleases you.


----------



## iMav (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Tell me how do I remove the C drive from "Computer" in Vista and "My Computer" in XP. I am really curious.


 stop actingdumb ... im talking about desktop ... i got 2 hdds an d a total of 7 drives ... 7 drives are on my desktop and i cant remove them from the desktop


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Ah! registry, the holy grail for screwing....I mean customising Windows.

Windows haters do not know the benifits of registry though.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> There is a simple way & a 3rd party way.
> 
> Simple way for Windows XP = Use Windows XP Powertoys & hide the drive to show in "My Computer" or use the inbuilt group policy editor.
> 
> For Windows Vista = Again, Tweak Vista or Tune up or GPedit....what ever pleases you.


Similarly, there are free third party utilities and built-in terminal commands to hide the drives on Mac OS X.



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> stop actingdumb ... im talking about desktop ...


"My Computer"/"Computer" on Windows = "Desktop" on unix based operating systems.

@Kenshin, thanks! Simply telling me there is a way to do it would have sufficed though because I do not actually use Windows and have certainly never wanted to do something as dumb as (at least I find it pretty dumb) hide my drives. Thanks anyway.


----------



## iMav (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

now my computer=desktop unbiased its stupid ... like i said 7 drives all on the desktop which is plain stupid


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Similarly, there are free third party utilities and built-in terminal commands to hide the drives on Mac OS X.



Ya, we know. So? What are you trying to say here?



> "My Computer"/"Computer" on Windows = "Desktop" on unix based operating systems.



Another comment given by ignorence. If we follow what you say then Windows Desktop is easier to manager & much cleaner to show the wallpapser then Mac. 

Computer = A unified place for all your "Hard Disk Drives" & "Removable Drives".

Desktop (in Windows) = A place to see the wallpaper & the recycle bin (which can be removed)



			
				arya said:
			
		

> @Kenshin, thanks! Simply telling me there is a way to do it would have sufficed though because I do not actually use Windows and have certainly never wanted to do something as dumb as (at least I find it pretty dumb) hide my drives. Thanks anyway.



Translation = Woops, I got pwned.

You should ask the benifit of hiding drives to those who keep there porn on a seperate partition & hide/Unmount it


----------



## aryayush (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Ya, we know. So? What are you trying to say here?


I am not trying to say anything. You and iMav have this dirty habit of not being able to do something on Mac OS X and then saying that "its just another flaw if u wanna remove icons from desktop u have to un mount thedrive in case of ntfs and incase of a hfs+ or fat32 u cant". So I showed you that no OS will make it very easy to hide entire drives. And if some OS does, then the OS is stupid. So quit the scathing remarks and leave this thread to Mac users, which both of you are not.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Another comment given by ignorence. If we follow what you say then Windows Desktop is easier to manager & much cleaner to show the wallpapser then Mac.
> 
> Computer = A unified place for all your "Hard Disk Drives" & "Removable Drives".
> 
> Desktop (in Windows) = A place to see the wallpaper & the recycle bin (which can be removed)


Are you completely mental or what! No, wait. I know the answer to that.
The desktop is "A place to see the wallpaper"!?! WOW! That huge big space is being put to good use, I must say. By that theory, Windows should not even allow you to place icons on it. Why, just see the wallpaper. Nokia must be stupid to add the 'Active Standby' feature - after all, it hides the all important wallpaper. 

Windows shows the drives in Computer and Mac OS X on the desktop, so Mac OS X is inferior! You have watched the movie _Dumb and Dumber_ far too many times. Whoever told you that it is an inspirational movie was wrong, so stop re-enacting stuff from that movie. Being dumb is not appreciated in society. 


I said this before and I am saying it again - you are not invited here. This thread is for Mac users. Take your junk to that Fight Club thread and please, _please_ do not dirty this thread. I do not know of any politer way to request.



			
				nepcker said:
			
		

> *Mac's Value for money:*
> Macs have *great* value for money. Even very old macs (as old as 10 years old, I guess) perfectly run Mac OS X Tiger and they will most probably run Leopard.
> 
> That's a great value for money.


He is right. Here is an actual quote from a user on the AppleInsider forum:





> I don't so much _need_ the 'puter now, would _like_ it now, but I am prepared to wait for C2D and Leopard if indeed they are ever going to happen in the Mini or a.n.other replacement. *My old G3PB is still ticking over nicely*, albeit woefully underpowered for todays video files amongst other compromises. I've just ordered a Combo drive to replace a broken DVD ROM drive in that so there's a little life in the old dog yet.


Source

The thread is about whether he should upgrade to the Mac Mini or not, so it is not that he is a fanboy posting a testimony in favour of Apple hardware. It is actual truth and he still uses the machine to this day. Apple hardware = not value for money/unreliable? I think not.

I've read several such statements but luckily I'd read nepcker's post today and ran across this post today itself.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Are you completely mental or what! No, wait. I know the answer to that.


 Hmm....reported #19292929292th time.


> The desktop is "A place to see the wallpaper"!?! WOW! That huge big space is being put to good use, I must say. By that theory, Windows should not even allow you to place icons on it. Why, just see the wallpaper. Nokia must be stupid to add the 'Active Standby' feature - after all, it hides the all important wallpaper.


Well, Windows users like to keep our computer organised & uncluttered, that includes the desktop



> I said this before and I am saying it again - you are not invited here. This thread is for Mac users. Take your junk to that Fight Club thread and please, _please_ do not dirty this thread. I do not know of any politer way to request.


Again, since you do not have anything proper to say, you are deviating the thread.



> don't so much _need_ the 'puter now, would _like_ it now, but I am prepared to wait for C2D and Leopard if indeed they are ever going to happen in the Mini or a.n.other replacement. *My old G3PB is still ticking over nicely*, *albeit woefully underpowered for todays video files amongst other compromises*. I've just ordered a Combo drive to replace a broken DVD ROM drive in that so there's a little life in the old dog yet.


I guess you forgot the highlight the whole line.

My friends pentium 3 1 GHz with 512 MB SD RAM is also working fine since the Year 2000, it is running Windows XP SP2 & does the work properly, though it is slow now due to 1 GHz CPU.

Umm...see any connection arya?



> I've read several such statements but luckily I'd read nepcker's post today and ran across this post today itself.


Hey nepcker, I m still looking to find out how to set icon spacing in finder?

Hey arya, that other thread also awaits your reply, if your have something proper & valid to say.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I guess you forgot the highlight the whole line.


No, I did not. I purposely quoted the whole paragraph because I never intend to lie. Yes, his notebook is now showing its age but it is still not completely useless. This notebook was bought in April, 1998 or before that. I would assume a little before because Apple discontinued it in April, 1998 so it is not necessary that he bought it in the last month itself. In any case, he has been using it for nine years already. And he is running Mac OS X 10.4 "Tiger" on it now. Most probably, it will also run Leopard because unlike Windows, Mac OS X runs better on the same configuration with each iteration.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> My friends pentium 3 1 GHz with 512 MB SD RAM is also working fine since the Year 2000, it is running Windows XP SP2 & does the work properly, though it is slow now due to 1 GHz CPU.
> 
> Umm...see any connection arya?


No, I don't. He simply cannot run Vista on that machine. Maybe he can install it (and I doubt even that is possible) but he cannot use it. I had trouble using it on my P4 machine with Aero turned on. (That green thing in the address bar took ages to finish.)

And in any case, this thread is not about Windows. You have been challenging that Macs are not value for money because they do not last long. I just gave you some proof of the contrary. Accept it and move on. Nothing more; nothing less.


Anyway, nepcker, if you visit these parts, suggest me some games to test on Parallels. I hate games in general but I guess I'd be okay with a few strategy or adventure games. (Not the action stuff though, I am not a violent person. ) I have joined the beta testing program.

And have you ever set your screensaver as the desktop background. I did. It looked cool but made Exposé a little less responsive, so I disabled it. I love the fading transitions when the wallpapers change anyway so I guess I'll stick to the defaults. 

Another question, do you use ShapeShifter? I kind of prefer the default look but everyone seems to be going over the moon about this program. I visited the skins website but there didn't seem to be any good stuff.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> No, I did not. I purposely quoted the whole paragraph because I never intend to lie. Yes, his notebook is now showing its age but it is still not completely useless. This notebook was bought in April, 1998 or before that. I would assume a little before because Apple discontinued it in April, 1998 so it is not necessary that he bought it in the last month itself. In any case, he has been using it for nine years already. And he is running Mac OS X 10.4 "Tiger" on it now. Most probably, it will also run Leopard because unlike Windows, Mac OS X runs better on the same configuration with each iteration.



Yes he is, but is it usable?



> He simply cannot run Vista on that machine. Maybe he can install it (and I doubt even that is possible) but he cannot use it. I had trouble using it on my P4 machine with Aero turned on. (That green thing in the address bar took ages to finish.)



Oh thats not Vista's problem, you don't know how to use Windows. Stick with your default configured Mac.





> And in any case, this thread is not about Windows. You have been challenging that Macs are not value for money because they do not last long. I just gave you some proof of the contrary. Accept it and move on. Nothing more; nothing less.



Didn't freshseason already proved here how pathetic VFM Macs are?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

LOL! He gave the example of a Mac Mini, took the older model, increased the price and then said he could build a similar PC four times cheaper. I challenged him. Like Hell he did. And of course, the specs of the Mini were higher than what he said and the price was lower. He sure proved how VFM they are!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> LOL! He gave the example of a Mac Mini, took the older model, increased the price and then said he could build a similar PC four times cheaper. I challenged him. Like Hell he did. And of course, the specs of the Mini were higher than what he said and the price was lower. He sure proved how VFM they are!


Ya, i just read again, he proved again & again why they are not VFM

Oh wait, Macboys are always ignorent.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

*Jobs Ive Known*

*About the Author*
I have been in the Mac business since 1987, and a Mac user for even longer. My first exposure to a Macintosh (at a Team Electronics store in St Paul) in 1984 affected me so much that it led me to change careers.

*www.writersblocklive.com/images/theshoe.jpg
_The shoe that changed my life_

From April 2000 to July 2002 I was a director of product marketing at Apple, responsible for Final Cut Pro, DVD Studio Pro, iDVD and few others.

How I went from merely being a fan of Apple’s products, living far away from Cupertino, to actually working for the company and for Steve Jobs himself is the what this book will be about. Oh, and I’ll also explain that shoe.

*www.writersblocklive.com/images/badge2.jpg

I’m writing it because I want to get it all ‘on paper’ before I forget some of the amazing experiences. But it’s my sincere hope that you will find it interesting, enlightening and maybe even inspirational. And even if you don’t, I’d still love to hear your comments.


The first article: *Steve Jobs, the Genuine Article*
‘Unreasonable perfectionist who terrorizes everyone around him’ - you see that sort of comment about Steve Jobs so often it’s easy to believe it must be true. But I’m here to tell you it is not. It seems to be next-to-impossible for anyone to write about Steve without perpetuating one or more of the stereotypical […]

Second one: *Apple - Thinking Different Again*
A key figure in the US civil rights movement died on October 24th…her name was Rosa Parks. I confess to be only vaguely aware of her name in the past, but I knew she was involved in the famous bus segregation incident. Apple showed that they really do ‘think different’ by turning their home page […]


This guy actually worked for Apple and has written some really amazing articles. A must read for every person interested in the company. This is the link to the first chapters. Do read it. 

Folklore.org is another awesome resource for all things Apple, Jobs and Mac but it is so vast that it is impossible to read it all. Anyway, this is another highly recommended website.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

When did copy pasting random articles from the net helped anyone? 

Oh well, too bad Windows users are not marketing agents.


----------



## iMav (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

me too wondering whats arya trying to do by copy pasting articles here ... we have the review section which more suited for most of the articles he has posted


----------



## aryayush (Jun 5, 2007)

*Presentation Skills 101*

I just came across some photos by Niall Kennedy, taken at the introduction of Microsoft’s latest money-making monstrosity, Microsoft Live. *Just what I want, ads in my word processor.* I don’t want to waste any more breath commenting on the product; it’s the presentation that interests me. Or appalls me, to be more accurate.

How can the most successful technology company in history, run by the richest man in the universe, stand in front of the world with such incredibly lame slides in their presentation? They look like something put together by a high school kid who just discovered clip art and shaded backgrounds.

*Is it just me? You be the judge*
Here’s one of Bill’s slides…

*www.writersblocklive.com/images/ms_slide1.jpg

and another…

*www.writersblocklive.com/images/ms_slide3.jpg

Makes me want to scream! Geez…the two headings aren’t even lined up vertically!

*www.writersblocklive.com/images/ms_slide2.jpg

And what the hell are those four double-headed-arrow things?

For contrast, here’s one of Steve’s slides from a few years back _(his current images are even better, but couldn’t find any good shots of those)_

*www.writersblocklive.com/images/digital_hub.jpg

_Here’s a link to all of Niall’s photos. Be warned, they are not for the faint of heart (or anyone with any aesthetic sense.)_

[Via Writers Block Live]


LOL! This is some related reading:



> Holy. Crap. If there is any reason to avoid software designed by this group of people, it’s likely this slide:
> 
> *static.flickr.com/26/58696954_3fff4a397e.jpg
> Photo by Niall Kennedy​
> ...


[Via D'Arcy Norman dot net]


They sure know how to using PowerPoint!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Steve Notes : 3 or 4 Pics bashing Windows

Bill Notes : Interopratibility on how things work.

You need to learn what it is saying boy.

About Windows Live : Hell yeah it rox, ask anyone using it how integrated it is with Windows Vista.

Arya, if your today's quota of Marketing Mac in this forum is over, mind replying to my reply regarding your sig, the eye openers too.


----------



## iMav (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

anything non-sense ur posting these days arya


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> anything non-sense ur posting these days arya


He is posting nonsence,....i mean ads from day 1

Hey arya, those 4 arrows show how things are releated to each other. And OMG......Steve Notes has less colours, while Powerpoint slides have more colours, the world is gonna end.

(in other words you have nothing valid to post)

Yaar iMav I wonder, if we windows users start marketing Windows like this, then the whole Linux & Mac awareness will doom in 7 days only 

to bad, we got real work to do.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> And OMG......Steve Notes has less colours, while Powerpoint slides have more colours, the world is gonna end.


I'm sorry but you do not belong to the category of "anyone with any aesthetic sense" so it would be wiser for you to just shut up.


----------



## iMav (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

any thing tht has steve jobs with it is aesthetic ... and anythign tht has billy g by it is not aesthetic ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Thats the Mac way (of thinking).  according to arya.

We should sympathize arya, he is forced to use MacOS X the way El Jobso wants him to . Means a gray UI  with no customisation possible.

Arya: If jobs says it is asthetic, then hell yeah it is asthetic


----------



## aryayush (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

You guys can honestly defend a slide as horribly ugly as this one!

*www.writersblocklive.com/images/ms_slide3.jpg


WOW! No wonder you guys like Windows.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

We are not defending anything with the slides. It isn't Bill Gates who made that slide, though u r trying to say like he made the slide himself.

Colours are over used, yes. But comon.....you call that a reason to hate Windows 

Suppose .net is used to make a virus for Mac, will you call Windows sux then?

(sorry, i know you will say that, u got nothing else to do)


----------



## iMav (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

we do not defend anything unlike members on this forum who go all out even after beng pwnd trying to prove what they own is the best


----------



## aryayush (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> We are not defending anything with the slides. It isn't Bill Gates who made that slide, though u r trying to say like he made the slide himself.
> 
> Colours are over used, yes. But comon.....you call that a reason to hate Windows
> 
> ...


First of all, I am not the author of that article.

Second, I know you do not understand literary concepts such as sarcasm, exaggeration and figures of speech, but suffice it to say that the author did not once claim that those slides were reason enough not to use Windows.

Third, yes, Billy G did not make those slides but I am sure he was allowed to see them before the actual presentation. How he could have presented himself on stage with that abomination is beyond me!


It is not about Windows, it is about a company that has absolutely no taste whatsoever. Bill Gates pretty much accepted that flat out in the D5 conference.

Anyway, I did not post those articles to indulge with you guys. It is for Mac users to read and hopefully, chuckle at. Like I've been saying time and time again, this thread is not for people like you and you are not welcome here. If you insist on doing so however, there is very little I can do about it.


----------



## iMav (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

vista's looks well if i remmbr correctly u urself have more often than once said tht vista has a good looks .... though u said good looks didnt make a good os ... but u considered vista's looks to be good ... and they are ... even wen xp was released its looks were mind blowing then and vista is no different now ... so stop embarrassing urself in every thread ...


----------



## aryayush (Jun 8, 2007)

*Cosmic coincidence*

WOW, this is a strange coincidence. There are three ways to spoil a Mac - Boot Camp, Parallels Desktop and VMWare Fusion and the new versions of all three programs were released today.

Boot Camp has some improvements and changes to the installer. It now includes drivers for the ambient light sensor and keyboard backlighting when using it on Windows. Grab it here.

Parallels' new release has some major new features, the most prominent one being support for OpenGL and DirectX 9 (DirectX 10 support is coming soon) which allows the user to run games on the virtual machine. There are other improvements as well and it now includes Parallels Tools for Linux also.

VMWare has released another beta of its VM application called Fusion. The big ticket feature in this release is Unity, a feature similar to Coherence in Parallels, only much more refined (for example, Windows applications have a drop shadow and individual identities when using Exposé and they minimise to the dock). Fusion already supports 3D graphics. It is free at least while it is in beta stage. You can download a copy here.


OK, now I have closed my eyes, go download it before someone sees you doing so. 



JUNE 7, 2007,  12:46 PM
*Breaking Down the Walls Between Mac OS X and Windows*

I’m a bi-platform kinda guy. Not just because I need to be conversant in both Mac OS X and Windows for my job, but also because my life revolves around certain Mac programs and certain Windows programs.

On trips, I literally used to pack two laptops: a Mac for creative stuff, and a Windows machine for the speech-recognition program I use to write books, Dragon NaturallySpeaking.

Read more...


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

bill gates is a genius


----------



## nepcker (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

For having such shitty slides?


----------



## iMav (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

he didnt make those slides ... man u seriously are 10 yrs old


----------



## nepcker (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Okay, he didn't.

But even I would have refused to present such slides in front of public. I make *much* better slides in Keynote.


----------



## iMav (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

"U want to debate with people on the Internet, but u worry that ur not smart enough." "Maybe u'll just read what the smart people are saying..." "Okay, ur in every freaking thread displaying ur naivety ."


----------



## aryayush (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

WWDC was a total disappointment. 

Where are your "top secret" features, Steve? A new Finder and Dock - that's it! 

And why-oh-why did you have to go ahead and port Safari to Windows!


----------



## nepcker (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

As long as there is performance boost, I'll be buying Leopard. I wanted the updated versions of Finder and Dock, and yes, they are updated.

At least for me, all the big features don't matter.

(I hope they added a 'Cut' option to the Finder. )

Apple shouldn't have ported Safari to Windows, though.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I'll be buying it too, of course. The new Finder looks awesome. Browsing your pictures using Cover Flow is a neat idea.

They still haven't added the option of blocking advertisements in Safari and you cannot search from the address bar even now (like you can in Opera and OmniWeb and even in Safari with the Saft extension). 

It really was a disappointing keynote though...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Worst WWDC ever, comon Apple, if they can give GeForce 7300 Go in Apple TV which is thiner then Mac mini then why not update Mac Mini with Santa Rosa atleat. Even GMA X3100 support OpenGL 2.0 compleately.

Safari ported to Windows, lolz...worst browser & software ever. Some people don't even get to see the menubar or toolbar . Apple needs to hire some developers like zeeshan or Vishal for sure.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

The poll above reflects the typical opinion of Indians and Windows users in general.

Mac Pro and MacBook Pro - 4
iMac - 2
MacBook and Mac Mini - 1

Notice a trend? The most powerful Mac is the sexiest one and so on... LOL! 

I am not disagreeing that the Mac Pro is a well designed tower (specially on the inside), but iMacs are easily the sexiest Macs.


----------



## iMav (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> but iMacs are easily the sexiest Macs


 7 votes and we have a winner  (and he says indians, 7 people out of a billion), big deal congratulations, party wah wah ... the 10th kid in the family is the sexiest ... wow party

btw: *Must Have Mac Softwares*


----------



## aryayush (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Oh, so according to you, a billion people have visited this thread!


----------



## iMav (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				arya said:
			
		

> The poll above reflects the typical *opinion of Indians* and Windows users in general.



and according to u there are 7 windows and mac users in india  think about what u post
for u 7 people's decision crowns a winner 

ur seriously ill .... take the advice i gave u in the other post ...


----------



## goobimama (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

The whole country doesn't have to vote. Have some sense. It's just a reflection of the average techie...

As for this thread, I wasn't aware of it... nice one this thread.

Anyway, I think the Macbook Pro is the sexiest of all... my next purchase for sure.

And I hope they don't have a stupid cut option in finder :evil smiley:


----------



## nepcker (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Maybe they have, maybe they don't. The 'Cut' option only matters to kids below the age of five who can't hold the Command key while simultaneously dragging with the mouse.

Anyway, I just got this from an e-mail:
*images.apple.com/chatterbox/us/2007/06/5404/img/mainimage3.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Hey, good to see you around these parts again! Where were you?

And I always used to wonder why goobi never posted in this thread when he was the one who prompted me to start it in the first place.


----------



## iMav (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> The whole country doesn't have to vote. Have some sense. It's just a reflection of the average techie...


 goobie 7 people cmon man even u know its stupid ....



			
				nep said:
			
		

> Maybe they have, maybe they don't. The 'Cut' option only matters to kids below the age of five who can't hold the Command key while simultaneously dragging with the mouse.


 ever heard of the heard ease of use and user frinedly os ... 2 hands to do 1 thing and that too u having to have the destination window open to drag .... man u guys are so arrogant and ignorant to say the least ... true salesman


----------



## aryayush (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Please don't spoil this thread with stupid Windows stuff!


----------



## goobimama (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yep, iMav seems to have no restraint. The EULA of this thread, yeah it has one, is that all Windowzy comments be left out...

It's not like we are asking for a separate forum for Apple stuff... even though half of the threads on Digit are something related to the wonderful products of Apple..


----------



## iMav (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

yup i too have been posting stuff about the mac u can go through the thread if u want to this page itself has a post where i gave a very helpful link for mac users ....


----------



## goobimama (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

And I say thank you for that. But like said, no windowzy stuff here (though I don't know what gives me the authority to say so, I'm a newcomer to this party)


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Some new features of Leopard



> 1) New features in Dictionary
> 
> *img519.imageshack.us/img519/3407/dictug9.png
> _*Updated UI - it even has a Wikipedia as source - tried out and it works perfectly*_
> ...



Feature number 3 4 5 is taken from Vista


----------



## goobimama (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Vista took feature 3 from firefox...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Firefox is a 3rd party software (the real innovator) which came for Windows before Mac.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

So in effect, Vista copied from Firefox na? And then maybe Firefox copied from Opera.


----------



## iMav (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

arre who ever copied from whom ... sab pass ho gaye kya?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@goobi, please do not respond to the bait! We can only have a clean discussion if we ourselves exercise some restraint. 

@gx_saurav and iMav, thanks to both of you for your informative posts. gx_saurav's, in particular, was new for me. Thanks!

I wonder what this new "Apple Dictionary" is...


----------



## iMav (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

sony ericsson users ...

myTheme Creator allows you to create custom themes for Sony Ericsson phones, and has the following features:

    * Supports Sony Ericsson Themes version(s) 4.0, 4.1, and 4.5
* Runs on any Operating System (as long as you have JRE 1.5 or above installed)
    * RGB distance detection, for theme colors
    * Complies with Sony Ericsson Theme Development Standards
    * Complies with industry standards for XML and TAR file extraction/generation & validation

*myTheme Generator*

now this is something i enjoy irritating the people living in my building with my over the top remixes 

djay takes full advantage of Apple's latest audio and graphics technologies, and runs natively on both Intel and PowerPC processors. It supports all common file formats, such as mp3, aiff, wav, aac, caf.
With djay you can control and mix your whole digital music collection with two realistic virtual, interactive turntables and both record and transmit the audio in real-time over the Bonjour network to other connected djays. 

*djay*

u guys wont believe what i just found ... *the cut plugin*

FileCutter is a contextual menu plugin that brings two new file management features to the Finder context menu.

In addition to Apple's offered ability to copy and paste files, FileCutter lets you cut files before pasting, and lets you paste an alias to a copied file rather than make a duplicate file.

*File Cutter*


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

abe, aaaj se tu mera sabse achcha dost hai...teri beer ki khurak arya pay karega ...aaj se tere mere raste eik hain, tu tope hai, meri hope hai 

(for the cut option)


----------



## aryayush (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

The poor response that plugin is getting just goes on to show how completely avoidable a feature it is.


----------



## iMav (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

im trying to maintain restrain arya so please dont add fule to fire 

heres a leopard theme for tiger ... use shapeshifter 

pretty decent as a theme i liked it and have it right now ....

*www.macupdate.com/images/screens/uploaded/25211_sm.png
*Liger*


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				arya said:
			
		

> The poor response that plugin is getting just goes on to show how completely avoidable a feature it is.


Even I m refraining from kicking the arse of Macboys for this statement . I am in Love with this, so easy to move files from one place to another. Just right click, cut, go to that folder (I miss the tree view of explorer here) & paste. Done. No more pressing 2 buttons on my keyboard & then deleting from the old location.

Those using Mac most probably use the "heavy on resources" Roxio Toast or slim Disco, well here is something much simple which I found today. If you have an external DVD Burner, chances are it won't work on Mac cos Apple didn't make that drive. Toast only supports Apple made SuperDrive & not generic or external writers.

*To get your generic writer work on Mac, first download PatchBurn & install it & reboot. This will let u use the generic writers in Mac OS X. Now simply use DiskBlaze to burn CDs or DVDs in Mac OS X.
*
*img158.imageshack.us/img158/8205/diskblazeks7.jpg

Using with my SE DW Q-120A DVD Writer which is faster then any SuperDrive out there . *Mac SuperDrive reads & writes DVDs at a maximum speed of 8X only while PC DVD Writer/Drives work at 16X. 16X Superdrive is available only in Mac Pro.* I hope now I don't get statements like "So, how much difference does double speed makes" or from Arya "I never found a difference in the speed of copying files between a 8X drive & a 16x Drive" just like he said "Bluetooth 2.0 is as fast as USB cable. I never found a difference in speed while copying files over bluetooth to my phone " 

*img523.imageshack.us/img523/8849/diskinfoqq6.jpg

Hey Macboys, let me know if Middle click works in firefox for mac.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Just saw this. Actually, saw it before, didn't quite read too much into it...



> arre who ever copied from whom ... sab pass ho gaye kya?



Heheh...


----------



## iMav (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@gx thanx for that was finding something like that


----------



## aryayush (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> "Bluetooth 2.0 is as fast as USB cable. I never found a difference in speed while copying files over bluetooth to my phone "


Oh really? I said that? Ha! Ha! 

I still remember that conversation. Just because you do not know simple English (and a lot of people on this forum are aware of your proficiency in the language) does not give you the license to misquote me for your own benefit.

Anyway, let's just move on without diverting the thread...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				American Police said:
			
		

> You have the right to remain silent.Anything you say will be recorded, misquoted & used against you


 

You did say "I never found bluetooth slow. What difference does that makes". Lolz...bluetooth as fast as USB.... he he he, even firewire isn't that close.


----------



## iMav (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Hey Macboys, how do I change the icon of Finder all over? I don't like that smiley.


----------



## iMav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

also i want to change the text color on my start bar from black to white how to do it ?

here is a small but handy utility itunes controller

*www.macupdate.com/images/screens/uploaded/23980_sm.png

*Download*


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

iMav

Mac OS X has Apple Menu not Start bar


----------



## iMav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

arre joh bhi ho color kaise change karun


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

You can't. (I guess).

Thats the Mac way, everything looks nice when it is at default El Jobso state.


----------



## nepcker (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

*www.apple.com/support/mac101/customize/

I would have answered to all the questions had the lines "You can't. (I guess)." not been posted here.

Anyway, you can either log in as root (be *very *careful), or go command line style.

1. Backup the old icon

_cd /System/Library/CoreServices/Finder.app/Contents/Resources/
sudo mv Finder.icns Finder.icns.bak_


2. Put in the new one.

_sudo cp ~/Desktop/NewFinder.icns ./Finder.icns_


You'll probably have to logout and login for the dock icon to change, but the icon in the finder will update by itself before too long.

*Edit:* The above does not work. (It only changes what appears in Finder alert dialogs, and in the Force-Quit list. Though I don't know how some idiot here ended up with "a page icon with ICNS written on it.")

Clever bastards! I'm not sure where they're hiding it; it's not in Dock.app, and it doesn't seem to be anywhere else in Finder.app


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Gr8, I did this & now I have a page icon with ICNS written on it.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Use CandyBar.

@iMav, for controlling iTunes, use GimmeSomeTune, CoverSutra or some other such software. They allow you to set system-wide keyboard shortcuts for controlling iTunes.

ShapeShifter, AFAIK, is the only way to change the colour of the menubar.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Well, don't know what problem it is. When I try putting a new icon in Candybar for Finder it shows a file with ICNS name on it.

Finally CD burning works, I just burned a DVD of Heroes episodes using DiskBlaze. It isn't Nero or Rosio toast which both are bloat, & doesn't support making multisession DVDs

*img522.imageshack.us/img522/853/burningdvdlh0.jpg

Another gr8 application for those running Mac OS X is *Monoligual.* What it does is to scan your computer & completely remove those language files which you do not need to save hard disk space.

In my case I have no need for any language in any application of the Mac OS other then English & Hindi (for Hindi websites using Unicode fonts). Using Monolingual I was able to scan & remove each & every language file from my Mac installation other then English (All types) & Hindi & saved about 180 MB HD Space. I also removed support for all PowerPC CPU architecture in my Mac cos I don't need it & slimmed the installation by another 105 MB.

So My Mac installation with all the software & drivers which I don't need removed is just 3.6 GB. Damn, I am helping more then the macboys did.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Why is toast a bloatware? Its just 150MB and serves the purpose of an all-round burning application (albeit, without the multisession DVDs which I do miss). Its nothing like nero's lineup of useless apps...

Will try monolingual...


----------



## iMav (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

i didnt install any other language other than english  .... besides blaze is amazing ... im loving it 

look what i found:

*Widget-to-Desktop 3.1*

Widget-to-Desktop is an Automator action that allows you to run Dashboard widgets right on your desktop. Once installed, you move a widget around in Dashboard and hold the Dashboard htkey. It will spawn it on your desktop.

You can actually do this by entering a command in the Terminal, but Widget-to-Desktop makes it easy. Please read the manual before you begin using this app.

*www.macupdate.com/images/screens/uploaded/24561_sm.png

*Download*


----------



## goobimama (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Hey can Blaze burn multisession? Cause if yes, I'm getting it. After all Disco is practically useless with all the coasters created...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Why is toast a bloatware? Its just 150MB and serves the purpose of an all-round burning application (albeit, without the multisession DVDs which I do miss). Its nothing like nero's lineup of useless apps...


Ok, first of all,* if you are "paying" for Nero 7 Ultra suite, then there is nothing better then it.* You get a Multimedia player, a DVD Ripper, a CD/DVD Burner, an iPod/PSP Video converter, an Audio encoder, a sound editor, a CD Cover designer, a Photo Editor, a Photo viewer. Does Roxio provides all these for just $80? Nero Suite is much better then Roxio Suite.

If you get Nero through OEM, which is what most "legal" users get, then yeah....Nero Burning ROM or Nero Express is enough too...

If you are pirating, hell yeah it is bloat 

Toast is bloatware, cos whatever that 150 MB Apps does, can be done in other apps which are not 150 MB even when combined.

(P.S. - Toast doesn't run here )

The DVD which I created in Disc Blaze in Mac is *not Multisession*. Since you just said even Roxio doesn't support Multisession DVDs, this automatically makes Nero the best CD Burning app out there.

I wonder what is the reason that Multisession DVDs only show the last first written track when used in Mac. Does Mac supports showing the content of Multisession DVDs? This is a question & a flaw which I pointed out in Windows Vista vs Mac OS X thread to which salesman never replied.

iMav

nah, I will pass. Yahoo Widgets rocks & kicks dashboard everywhere.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> Nero Suite is much better then Roxio Suite.


Only in Terms of *PRICE* 

I dunno abt the Mac version of Roxio but *Windows version* does support Multi Session DVDs and CDs


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I was wrong, *Disk Blaze does supports multisession Disks.*

*img140.imageshack.us/img140/5991/multisessionudfab0.jpg


----------



## goobimama (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Multisession CDs is a different story. Even toast supports it. But Multisession DVDs I don't think so. There is one software which allows multisession on a DVD RW, but not a DVDR.

Anyway, it does not show the content of the "other sessions" in Finder. Although, I'm pretty sure I've heard something about it being able to mount each session as a separate disc...not sure though.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Multisession CDs is a different story. Even toast supports it. But Multisession DVDs I don't think so. There is one software which allows multisession on a DVD RW, but not a DVDR.


Nero (paid) or InfraRecorder (free) support Multisession DVDs. Obviously Nero is better 



> Anyway, it does not show the content of the "other sessions" in Finder.


Then its a flaw which Arya denied & never replied back. Now tell me goobi what should I conclude from this action of his



> Although, I'm pretty sure I've heard something about it being able to mount each session as a separate disc...not sure though.


Plz let us know, I got many DVDs which are multisession

Ok, Mac has no support for showing multisession DVDs in Finder. But* you can burn Multisession DVDs using BurnAgain DVD.* I don't have a black DVD here right now so can't check.

To make disks using DiskBlaze so that it is the most compatible out there. Select UDF from the type & put your files in it. While "Burning Layout" (what a name ) Select "Leave Disk appendable". Then if you want to burn something to it again, just use BurnAgain DVD.

Or you can use the free Open source utility called *Burn*

P.S - The Genius Mac Salesman should start doing some research instead of using the OS at default. How the hell can u use that inconsistent UI & not like UNO


----------



## goobimama (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> Then its a flaw which Arya denied & never replied back. Now tell me goobi what should I conclude from this action of his



He is no one to report to you or anyone. 

Secondly, BurnAgain DVD is the app I was talking about which allows DVD RW burning. 

Media:
- CDR, CDRW
- DVD+RW,DVD-RW 

DVDR is still not supported for multisession burning.

I don't know what that thing was that allowed one to read multisession discs, but it mounted each session as a separate disc or something.

But it could also be that I'm wrong, and that OS X maybe only reads multisessions created by its mac software...


----------



## nepcker (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Some important softwares you might need with OS X:

*Some mac apps*

While these aren't the only alternatives to specific applications, it should get you off to a good start. You might also like to try searching a software download site like MacUpdate or VersionTracker.

*Instant Messaging*
Adium X
Free and highly customisable, Adium X connects to many instant messaging services including: AOL IM (.Mac and ICQ), Jabber (GoogleTalk), MSN, Yahoo, Bonjour, Gadu-Gadu, LiveJournal, Novell Groupwise, QQ and Lotus Sametime. Overall, an excellent all in one solution.

*
IRC Client*
X-Chat Aqua
Free open-source IRC client.

Colloquy
Another free IRC client for OS X.


*DVD Ripping*
HandBrake
Even after a 14 month hiatus, HandBrake remained one of the top choices for many Mac users when ripping DVDs. The project has recently started up again, now providing features like surround sound decoding, chapter markers and settings to rip your DVDs into AppleTV and iPod compatible videos.

MacTheRipper
This application is also quite popular. While it doesn't directly convert DVD movies into other formats, it copies content off a DVD after removing the copy protection to your hard disk. You can then burn the content to another DVD. Great for making back-ups of your movies.


*Burning CDs and DVDs*
Burn OS X
Open source application that can burn CDs and DVDs in many formats.

Toast
Not free, but a very popular and complete application to tend to all your disc burning needs.

Disco
Low cost application that can perform basic burning tasks.

Dragon Burn
Get the most out of your CD/DVD discs with Multi-Session support.


*Backup Tools*
SuperDuper!
A lot of your data is probably invaluable -- so even this application isn't free, it's a small price to pay for peace of mind. Don't be mad at yourself later -- always make backups!


*Torrent Client*
Transmission
From the people that brought you HandBrake, comes Transmission. Lightweight and easy to use, Transmission is definitely a great application to serve your torrent requirements.


*Windows Media Player*
VLC
VLC is an audio/video playing application that supports many formats including Windows Media Video.

Flip4Mac WMV Plug-in
The Flip4Mac WMV plug-in will actually allow you to play Windows Media Video files inside of QuickTime.

Windows Media Player
Microsoft Windows Media Player for Mac OS X.

*
FTP Client*
Transmit
Transmit won an Apple Design award in 2005 for "Best use of Mac OS X Tiger Technologies". It's not free, but certainly an excellent application worth the small cost.

Interarchy
A very comprehensive collection of tools for uploading, downloading, editing and more.

CyberDuck
It's free and easily performs FTP functions.


*Office*
Office for mac
Not free, but from Microsoft themselves - and more likely to be immediately compatible with your various Office files.

Open Office
A project to make an open source suite of applications that are compatible with and offer similar functionality to Microsoft Office.

NeoOffice
A variant of OpenOffice.

iWork
Apple's offering. Currently only contains a word processor and slide show application. Best tool for creating presentations.

*
Editing Text*
TextWrangler
Free application that, well... edits text. Useful for when you have a more advanced requirement than the OS X included "TextEdit" can handle.

TextMate
Not a cheap application, but a very advanced text editing tool.

*
Web Browser*
Firefox
This application is slowly eating away at Internet Explorer's massive market share, which is sign that it is an excellent program. A nice, free alternative to the OS X included "Safari".

Camino
Another free alternative browser.

*
Compressing/Uncompressing Files*
StuffIt Expander
Free and supports many file compression formats. This application only expands files.

StuffIt Standard/Deluxe
These applications can compress files in addition to uncompressing them.

The Unarchiver
Free and supports many compression formats. This application only expands files.


*Run other OSes on your Mac*
Parallels
Amazing virtualisation software for OS X that will not only run Windows -- it also runs all kinds of Linux distributions as well. With this software, you can run another operating system at the same time as you are in OS X.

Boot Camp
Apple's solution. This is a "dual-boot" solution, so you can only run one operating system at a time.

VMWare Fusion
Run Windows and other PC operating systems alongside Mac OS X -- safely and easily -- without the need to reboot your computer.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> He is no one to report to you or anyone.


He has been spreading lies then from 8 months.



> DVDR is still not supported for multi session burning.


I tried this, BurnAgain DVD this for me, I burned HP movie in another DVD with movies inside



> I don't know what that thing was that allowed one to read multi session discs, but it mounted each session as a separate disc or something.


Plz recall. Doesn't this proves that* Mac OS X by default has no support to show Multisession DVDs/CD*


----------



## aryayush (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Look at the poll, MacBook Pro is the sexiest Mac. My taste is awesome.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

:Yawn....

Arya, you still have not replied to my Multisession DVD query,  Goobi confirmed that Finder doesn't mounts multisession DVD, which is the same problem i had in the beginning of the Mac OS X bashing thread to which U said that me & iMav don't know how to use it.

Again, How do we see Multisession DVD in Mac OS X?

Another good application i found for Mac OS X is Service Scrubber. It is nothing like the Services Management console of Vista but does the job for Mac OS X which hardly has any service usable.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

What is the problem with multisession DVDs? The different sessions just mount as separate items in the Finder.

But yeah, Toast and Roxio do not support burning multisession DVDs and it is very irritating. Why is it not supported?


----------



## iMav (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

BurnAgain DVD lets you use your CDs almost like a harddisk. It simply adds files to CDR,CDRW and DVDRW media several times without creating multiple volumes and without erasing the disk.

If items already on the disk are burned again, BurnAgain DVD automatically evaluates the changes and adds only new or changed files to the disk. BurnAgain DVD allows to change the title of the disk at each burn, supports hiding of previously burned files, resolving of aliases and preserves all HFS specific attributes (resource forks) during burn.

*Click Here*

@gx u needed a backup utility will this help:

Carbon Copy Cloner... In its simplest form, CCC will clone one hard drive to another, copying every single block or file to create an exact replica of your source hard drive. This is very useful if, for example, your laptop is damaged and you must send it in for repair.

CCC can also be used to perform regular backups of your data. When you select a source disk in CCC, you are presented with the contents of that disk (hidden items too).

*Click Here*


----------



## aryayush (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

SuperDuper! is awesome too.

But it isn't much use to you guys because you do not have a Mac and therefore, cannot boot from a drive connected to the computer via FireWire/USB.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Nah, I will pass CCC. I used Acronic True Image bootable CD to boot & make a sector by sector copy of Mac partition. It compressed to 2.2 GB tib file.



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> But it isn't much use to you guys because you do not have a Mac and therefore, c*annot boot from a drive connected to the computer via FireWire/USB*.



HOLY F***  :ROFL:  HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA  HA  HA

Boy, go some reserch. *USB Boot is supported since Intel 845G chipset which came in 2002 . We can boot from USB Pen drives, External HD, iPod, external CD/DVD drive etc 

*I am booting Slax Linux from my 1 GB Pen drive
You are such an.....a...aww...... i m so much trying to resist from breaking my pledge


----------



## aryayush (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

What's the point in going mental about it? If it is possible, say so. 

How is it done though? I connected my external HDD via USB and pressed a lot of function keys together hoping to get some sort of boot menu but though I did get a boot menu, there was no option of booting from the HDD.

And even if it is possible, it would still be pretty much useless because the speed would be painfully slow without FireWire 800.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

*I just couldn't control my laughter at such a stupid statement of yours.* There is a reason I call u a salesman, & there is a reason i tell u to do some research.


> How is it done though? I connected my external HDD via USB and pressed a lot of function keys together hoping to get some sort of boot menu but though I did get a boot menu, there was no option of booting from the HDD.
> 
> And even if it is possible, it would still be pretty much useless because the speed would be painfully slow without FireWire 800.



Don't know about Mac. In my PC, just while booting press F8 & it will show u all the drives connected & u can select which one to boot from.

Or Go to BIOS & select USB Boot : On

Firewire 800 is again licensed by Apple only. The standard out there is USB 2.0 on which all external HDs are based on. eSATA out there is even faster then USB/Firewire 800

Oh! did i forgot to mention that Asus, Sony all provide Firewire 800 in high end motherboards already cos Firewire in PC worls is useless compared to USB 2.0 & eSATA. To bad, Apple copied Sony's technology & was not even able to make it popular.

Eureka, just found this great application which Apple forgot to bundle. A Proper uninstaller for Mac OS X, AppCleaner. Just drag & drop your app which u want to uninstall whether u installed it using drag & drop or installer & it will detect & uninstall every file created using this software.

Perian 1.0 is also out today


----------



## goobimama (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Oh its a totally different trip gx.

You see, we can boot in target disk mode, which makes the ENTIRE MAC, an external drive. So, using a firewire cable, I can access my mac directly as an external drive. 

That's not all. If say my mac is not booting for some reason, I can use plug it via firewire into another mac, and use it directly. I'm sure this is possible with the PC, but with the different configurations out there, its almost impossible to do this.

Isn't AppZapper like the best to do Uninstalling (which is a useless process I might add)


----------



## aryayush (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I am pretty sure we've mentioned AppZapper a lot of times on this forum.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> You see, we can boot in target disk mode, which makes the ENTIRE MAC, an external drive. So, using a firewire cable, I can access my mac directly as an external drive.



So, you can connect your Mac to another Mac using a Cable? Hmm...should I even reply to this? We can do this via a simple LAN Connection in Vista & PC BIOS (Boot to LAN)

From what I saw, AppZapper first makes as snapshot of your HD then when u install the stuff it notes down the changes. AppCleaner is something I found better as it scans without taking a snapshot first


----------



## aryayush (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Who even cares _how_ the software does it! I just know that AppZapper is more recommended in the Mac community and therefore, it is better.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

lolz.....just cos it is popular means it is better, gr8 logic 

iPod is popular, is it better then Sansa or Creative or iRiver?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yeah, because the Mac community is absolutely awesome when it comes to recommending software.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Ya, absolutely awsome when it comes to recomending Mac OS X  (Software) which doesn't even works


----------



## aryayush (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Whatever.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

lolz....public pwnage.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

chk this

 *www.broadcaster.com/clip/10288


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Seems like that Acronis Image I made was curropt. So I just used RsyncX to make an exect image of my Mac OS X partition on my external HD. 4 GB in size total, & I hope its not just my files but the whole OS itself.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

LOL!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

:Sigh:...now if only Apple would have licensed HFS+

This just in, that RSYncx image is not bootable & just bakced up my files not the whole OS. What the hell....salesman tell me something to make a complete OS backup, I tried disk utility but it ended up making a DMG, is that a complete Partition replica

Not much to add, just customised Adium. Although webcam or voice doesn't work & there is no file transfer, but still it is good enough for google talk at least. Here is how my Adium setup looks like, why don't u macboys show yours.

*img411.imageshack.us/img411/6744/adiumhx3.jpg

Those looking to export there audio files as mp3 can simply use LAME 3.97 Component for QuickTime.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Should Quicktime pro do that? Also maybe VLC.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Nah, I checked, *Quicktime Pro doesn't exports to mp3 at all*. You need to have this component installed for QuickTime or all those application which use QuickTime API to save/export as mp3.

I also found a PDF Reader better then Preview for viewing PDF Files, its called *Skim*. Preview is good enough to see images, but thats it. For viewing PDF it sux. it can't even handle by 1400 Pages 3Ds Max 9 Bible PDF which skim shows fine.

Adobe Reader is 108 MB (read:blaot) & I can't even slim it. In Windows I can simply put the unused plugins etc in plugins_optional folder to disable them. No such luck or hardware accelerated PDF Viewing with Adobe PDF Reader in Mac.

VLC player & Toast crashes here for some reason beyond my understanding.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I've had no problems using Preview. Works really fast (even when I had _just_ 512MB of RAM) It works amazingly well and far superior to what I've seen on the PC...

I for one don't like to clog up my apps with too many of these things. If it ain't broke, don't fix it...

Skim seems to have too many features...where I'd rather use Adobe Acrobat...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Skim hardly has any feature like Adobe Reader . It is more like Foxit PDF Reader on Windows. Preview is good for Images only from my point of view.

Something superior to Preview (for images) on WIndows : ACDSee Quickview


----------



## goobimama (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^ iPhoto?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

nope, iPhoto sux compared to ACDSee 9 for Vista.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Nothing beats Preview and its one size fits all approach. It handles whatever you throw at it. You can even edit and annotate PDFs. Awesome!

The biggest advantage of having such deeply integrated support for PDFs in the OS is that when you run a Spotlight search, it searches within the contents of PDF files. Fantastic!

And when you open a PDF file from the Spotlight results window, it highlights all occurrences of the search term. Attention to detail™!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> The biggest advantage of having such deeply integrated support for PDFs in the OS is that when you run a Spotlight search, it searches within the contents of PDF files. Fantastic!



I guess someone doesn't know about Tagging PDF in Vista for instant search :-"


----------



## aryayush (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yeah, it is the exact same thing, I am sure.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Nah, somewhat better. Spotlight does thos for PDF only. Instant search does this for any file as long as a decoder is installed, whether it is XPS or DOC or PPT or PDF or XLS


----------



## goobimama (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

First of all Vista doesn't even come with native support for PDF. Secondly, who said OS X can't search within doc, xls and most other file formats? It can even search within layers of a PSD file. And that is a really really helpful feature I might add.

Here's one: ANY application, ANY, with a print command, and you can just use the bottom right "PDF" button, and select from the various options like "Print to PDF", "Compress PDF" "Encrypt PDF". Of course some of the pro applications like Indesign and whatnot don't have this in their print command cause they have a much sophisticated print dialog box. They do come with their own PDF export though so nothing lost.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Goobi, I hope you know what happened with MS when they tried to include native PDF functionality in Vista & Office 2007. There is a reason it is not in Vista.


> Here's one: ANY application, ANY, with a print command, and you can just use the bottom right "PDF" button, and select from the various options like "Print to PDF", "Compress PDF" "Encrypt PDF".



Due to Adobe suing MS, they came up with a better alternative then PDF as far as file size is concerned. XPS.

Oh & this Print to PDF from any application, you don't need a Mac for that. just download one of many free PDF Printers for Windows Vista such as *BullZip PDF printer* or *PDF Creator*


----------



## goobimama (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Aren't we talking about the default install set here? If that's the case, I can mention so many other things...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I gave you the reason why this functionality cannot be given in Vista by default, I think you need to read again & understand the meaning.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

We are going terribly off-topic here. Goobi, please stop feeding the troll! Let us just discuss Mac OS X.

What are your thoughts on the new Dock? Some people don't seem to like it. I love it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

The new dock is good, but again some flaws. 

The Apple menu has no way to disable the transparency, neither we can change the Text colour for Menubar from black to something else. Now, you might ask why we need to do this, well......put a dark colour wallpaper & you will see the problem of transparent Apple Menu like this.

*img515.imageshack.us/img515/4695/picture1fl7.png

Can you read the text?

There should be an option to completely disable the Transparency of Apple menu, & bring it to the current state of Tiger.

Live icons in dock is good, for images etc. But I liked the 2D dock of tiger more then Leopard Dock


----------



## iMav (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

changing the color of the text is a problem it cant be done in tiger also ... i had installed a theme but i was facing the same problem as that in ur screenshot so had to disable the theme


----------



## goobimama (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I love everything about leopard. save for maybe the transparent menubar which may be a big 'hyearaa' (own word), but otherwise, I can't wait to get my hands on it...


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I hate pdf. They are HUGE and scrolling lags on large pdfs. xps is way better when it comes to size and scrolling.

Anyone knows how to change mouse pointer acceleration. I actually I want to disable acceleration. The developer must have put it because its useful when people use low sensitivity settings for mouse. But for very high sensitivity its bad.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Here's a nice one I found:

In any Cocoa application on the Mac, hold Ctrl+Command+D and hover over any word. It automatically loads the definition. And move over to the next word to show that definition. I'm sure the macboys knew it, but just in case...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Although I am no longer using Mac here, but due to this. I might reinstall it. 

El Jobso, this is what a Unified UI looks like. Now do Apple a favor & hire Stefanka.

*Presenting Aqua Inspirit for Mac*


----------



## ayush_chh (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

gr8 thread.....

mods are requested to make this sticky


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				ayush_chh said:
			
		

> gr8 thread.....
> 
> mods are requested to make this sticky


16 Pages of *Verbal* Fight...!


----------



## ayush_chh (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

only thread that gives info on macs


----------



## iMav (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

well rakesh this thread doesnt have verbal fights .... yes some were there bt there was mutual understanding between all that we will leave this topic


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Come to think about it, where the is trio of salesmen these days. Did iPhone's debacle proved out to be this much heart breaking & fatal for them 

Hey arya, Apple is soon coming with new iMac's. Comon, there are still many users here which you can brainwash for a computer in which they can't customise anything.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Here's a nice one I found:
> 
> In any Cocoa application on the Mac, hold Ctrl+Command+D and hover over any word. It automatically loads the definition. And move over to the next word to show that definition. I'm sure the macboys knew it, but just in case...


Changed it to 'Option + D' a long time ago, it is much more convenient and accessible that way. 

@goobimama, smell closely. You'll surely pick up a familiar stink on this post. You know why... 

Someone should post all the important news that happens in the "little kingdom" every week in this thread. It would help us get a peek at everythihng that happened at a glance. I need that right now because I'm not able to access the Internet regularly nowadays.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Hmm...Nice idea... Will 'try' and do something about it...


----------



## spironox (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Wohooo I Love This Thread Count Me In I Am A Mac Addict

ahemm i may sound a old and very febble to you guys but there is a slight problem errr .. when i brought my mac book g4 12" i had got some cds with it once i was done with the cd .. i kept it some where and sadly till date no clue to find it .. can anyone help me with getting a orginal cds for OS x Ver 10.3.09 also i need to ask how to upgrade to 10.4.xx as i am not sure how to do that ... 

curse on the day i lost the cds 

i live in India now can anyone help?? 

i know its hardware stuff but mac software discussion here is well read all around i guess


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Just wait for a while, Mac OS X Leopard is about to be released.  Buy that instead.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				spironox said:
			
		

> Wohooo I Love This Thread Count Me In I Am A Mac Addict
> 
> ahemm i may sound a old and very febble to you guys but there is a slight problem errr .. when i brought my mac book g4 12" i had got some cds with it once i was done with the cd .. i kept it some where and sadly till date no clue to find it .. can anyone help me with getting a orginal cds for OS x Ver 10.3.09 also i need to ask how to upgrade to 10.4.xx as i am not sure how to do that ...
> 
> ...


Welcome! 

You have to buy the new OS if you want it. It retails for around Rs. 7,000. I would also advise you to wait till November for the new OS, Leopard.

Meanwhile, you can buy this month's issue of Digit for a _Fast Track to Apple_.


----------



## spironox (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

so does that mean that its almost like windows(microsoft ) if i buy leopard (mine is a Powerpc processor) then all i have to do is to load it in my system ?? is that simple !! i mean i a using panther and i can just ignore tiger and leap for leopard!!! 

getting wobble at my feet's friend....

can i load that leopard with out any issues on my ibook???

even ready to shell out $ for that  any


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yup, you can buy leopard when it releases & install it on the Mac easily


----------



## goobimama (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Quicktime updated to 7.2. 

    * Support for* full screen viewing in QuickTime Player*
    * Updates to the H.264 codec
    * Numerous bug fixes

Yeah, I know the full screen viewing is a bit late in the game, especially since one will be able to view fullscreen movies using Leopard's Quicklook feature. Still, its an update worth mentioning nonetheless. I'll continue using Quicktime pro though...

Also updated: Itunes 7.3.1 (bug fixes and problem of some not being able to access their library)

News source: Tuaw


----------



## iMav (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ i think itunes was mainly updated for the iphone  thats wat i read some whr


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

A bug in iTunes 7.3 causes the "iTunes cannot save library issue (unknown error -50)"

Apple then updated iTunes to 7.3.1 And iTunes was mainly updated due to *iPhone*(3 days after its launch) 



> *New in iTunes*
> 
> *iPhone*
> 
> ...


----------



## aryayush (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				spironox said:
			
		

> so does that mean that its almost like windows(microsoft ) if i buy leopard (mine is a Powerpc processor) then all i have to do is to load it in my system ?? is that simple !!


It is Apple we are talking about. Of course it is _that_ simple.



			
				spironox said:
			
		

> i mean i a using panther and i can just ignore tiger and leap for leopard!!!


Yes, you can. In fact, you should.



			
				spironox said:
			
		

> can i load that leopard with out any issues on my ibook???


Absolutely. Don't worry at all.  When you buy a Mac, you get ease of use for free.


@rakeshishere, iTunes was updated to 7.3 the day the iPhone was launched, not three days after its release.


----------



## iMav (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

sorry mac users i couldnt resist but the abv comments were absolutely like a salesman ....  (unbiased)


----------



## spironox (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

naah sounds helpful in all sense to me


----------



## aryayush (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

... And that's what matters at the end of the day.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> @rakeshishere, iTunes was updated to 7.3 the day the iPhone was launched, not three days after its release.



May be,But I was notified about it automatically on third day


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> so does that mean that its almost like windows(microsoft ) if i buy leopard (mine is a Powerpc processor) then all i have to do is to load it in my system ?? is that simple !! i mean i a using panther and i can just ignore tiger and leap for leopard!!!



Nope, make sure you backup & note all the license files you have for your applications. Make sure you also get new Leopard compatible versions of your applications cos Mac OS X has no backward compatibility.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Oh and in case of installing Vista, no need for backups! It runs perfectly without hiccups! OS X upgrades that I've seen have been so seamless. There's also an "Archive and install" option, where all your old system files are backed up either on disk or somewhere else in case one needs them.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I am not talking about only "OS" upgrade. I am talking about "OS & Application" upgrade. I hope you have installed & updated Mac OS X . In case you have not...

1) Suppose Mac OS X 10.4 is installed on a Mac with all your apps & they are registered with license files etc.

2) *You upgrade to Mac OS X 10.5, guess what, 95% of the applications will break. Reason, those application need to be updated to work with Leopard.* So in case you are using some app which u require a lot, make sure an Upgrade for leopard is available before you upgrade to Leopard.

A very good example. UNO 1.51, which works with Mac OS X 10.4.9 but not with 10.4.10 cos well, the application needs to be updated for Mac OS X 10.4.10 as *there is no backward compatibility in Mac OS.*

Windows also has some problem, but I think you do know that Vista is backward compatible even with Windows 200 "only" apps. *When you upgrade a XP System to Vista, don't worry. 95% old apps will be at the old location & all will work fine. If they don't just run them in compatibility mode.*


----------



## goobimama (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Btw, here's a nice article I found. GX would love this!

*Five Lesser-Known Tips on Being an Apple Fanboy*
*theappleblog.com/2007/07/06/five-lesser-known-tips-on-how-to-be-an-apple-fanboy/

[snipped-off the beginning]
But in the last decade, the Apple world has changed, and we are surrounded by a multitude of people and press who are following Steve Jobs’ every move. What used to be the realm of MacOSRumors is now strutted about in CNET, the Wall Street Journal and the Associated Press. We have open debates about the iPhone, iPod and iTunes in cover stories on Newsweek and Time. And Apple stock is achieving all-time highs, seemingly every day. Rather than root for the old days, I thought I’d add some helpful, lesser-known tips to the new Apple fans among us, so that they can help spread the Macintosh religion.
1. Never Admit Fault With Apple Around Non-Mac People

Is your computer running slowly? Are you seeing application crashes and annoyances? Sometimes it does happen, even on a Mac. If you are experiencing issues, the last thing you want to do is grouse about them in front of a Windows bigot or Linux fan. Even if it’s not the Mac’s fault, they will say, “Oh, I see. A Mac! No wonder…” or some derivative that will only reinforce their opinions. Instead, first, troubleshoot the issue on your own time. Failing resolution, consult with a fellow Mac fan under the cover of darkness, or slink into an Apple Store and have a conversation with a Mac genius. And if it turns out that the issues were due to an older machine, then by all means, upgrade and tell everyone how great your new machine is!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Nah, arya would love these instead . gr8 tips on how to sale & impose Mac on noob buyers & users.


----------



## spironox (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

heheh sound great !


----------



## goobimama (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

How about we have a real world matchup between aayush and saurav? You know, a real fist fight. Or maybe macboys vs winboys...


----------



## iMav (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

so finally u have accepted that os x cant beat windows and hence want the supporters to fight then u will say see arya beat gx hence proved os x gives u tann ki shakti mann ki shakti


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> How about we have a real world matchup between aayush and saurav? You know, a real fist fight. Or maybe macboys vs winboys...


Nah, I am a follower of Gandhigiri . I talk my way out even in the worst of situations like I did in Gurgaon few months back. The last time I had a dual with someone, it was in class 12 after which I try not to loose my temper.

Besides, If me & Arya fight, he will get pwned within 2 minutes. Reason is that at the extreme point of our fight, he will throw his Macbook Pro at me which is about 3 KG I guess, & I will throw my CPU (3 KG approx) + TV (cos I my monitor broke so I m using my 21" LG Flatron TV as monitor which is 15 KG approx) + rest of the stuff (2 kg). 

Also, I have more things to throw at him, he only has one Notebook to throw . I got CPU, Monitor, keyboard, mouse, webcam, modem etc to throw.

Even without that.....oh well, ask neha or batty or anurag or zeeshan or anyone who has seen me in real &  my *ahem* hunk looks 

P.S. - I was over exaggerating. Ahinsa parmo dharam, but agar tab bhi aakal na aaye, Hinsa Uchcha dharam 

iMav

THe only way arya an beat me is

1) He has to eat kabab parathe for 4 years to get the strength like I have 

2) Gym for 3 years

3) Ability to run from trouble at the speed of 10km/hr


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Ok..gx .We Know "U the Man"


----------



## aryayush (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> How about we have a real world matchup between aayush and saurav? You know, a real fist fight. Or maybe macboys vs winboys...


No, thanks! I like being alive. You have not seen me Milind, otherwise you wouldn't have suggested this.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

muhah ahahahha.....Hai koi Mac ka lal 

( goes back to Kabab Parathe stall )


----------



## spironox (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

hmm so it didnt Materialized hmm  I was planning to print tickets for the over all duel and betting scenario hahahah (u know quick money )


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

and man.. i'd already planned to buy those tickets and sell them in black!!   too bad.. it aint gonna happen now!


----------



## spironox (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> and man.. i'd already planned to buy those tickets and sell them in black!!   too bad.. it aint gonna happen now!


 
we both are now atleast some thousand $ poorer friend ... i guess .... las vegas bahama's beach .. the ride along sting ray ... and yeah that much awaited chocolate treat from swiss seems like a trillion Kms away ...all gone 


dooommmmed !


----------



## goobimama (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

While I was typing in textedit, I accidentally pressed Shift+F5 and out popped a sort of word completing thing (like in the screenshot). I guess it works with any cocoa based application.

*img113.imageshack.us/img113/356/picture10yh3.png
Btw, I was NOT typing what is in the screenshot. I'm not thaaat jobless.

EDIT: Well well well. What do you know. Goobi's suggestion was worthwhile after all. Its been displayed on TUAW's Mac101 tips feature: *www.tuaw.com/2007/07/19/mac-101-shift-f5-autocomplete/
The comments say that even hitting ESC key does the same thing, and it does...


----------



## aryayush (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

WOW! That's a new one. Cool, man!

Who knew goobimama could make an _actual_ contribution!


----------



## iMav (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Merge multiple PDF's with Combine PDFs 2.1

Mac OS X only: Free utility Combine PDFs does just that - it merges multiple PDF files into one. Drag and drop your PDF's onto its interface, which lets you rearrange and rotate files. When would you need to do this, you ask? At the most unexpected time - like last week, when I tried printing out my Google calendar in month view, which can only be done one page at a time. Combine PDFs was able to take July through December, mush 'em all together and gave me back one GCal PDF file. Handy! Combine PDFs is a free download for Mac only.

*Click Here*


----------



## goobimama (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Blatantly copy-pasted from TUAW:*www.tuaw.com/2007/07/20/ive-wins-national-design-award/


> *www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.tuaw.com/media/2007/07/220px-jonathan_ive.jpg
> It seems like Apple's Johnathan Ive does two things: design great products, and win awards for designing said products. So today's Ive news is of the second order-- at the National Design Awards in Washington on Wednesday, Ive picked up the product design award. According to the Washington Post, Ive was recognized for his work on the iMac, the iBook, and the iPod, but we can't help but think having the iPhone now under his belt didn't hurt either.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@iMav, thanks for that application!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Was browsing through Macworld, when this awesome news hit me.

Gears of War and Unreal Tournament coming to the Mac!


> *www.macworld.com/news/2007/07/16/gearsofwar/index.php?lsrc=mwrss
> Gears of War, the hit third-person action game, is bound for the Mac along with Unreal Tournament 3, Epic Games vice president and co-founder Mark Rein revealed to Game Trailers.
> 
> [blah blah blah]
> ...


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Great News for the "* MACBOYS *"


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Nah, not gr8 news. Both Arya & goobi won't be able to play Gears in its full glory on there hardware of Macbook Pro & iMac.

Goobi will need to switch to PC with 7900GT


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Nah, not gr8 news.



Aree..yar..Tht was a sarcastic reply


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

& that was a teasing reply 

To bad, they both can't upgrade there computer with the time. They need to buy new Mac. On the other hand....to upgrade my 4 years old computer, I just have to buy new CPU, RAM & Motherboard & graphics card


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I just have to buy new CPU, RAM & Motherboard & graphics card


 
That adds up to a new computer


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Nah, I can do this in my existing CPU Cabinet, I can use my existing Monitor, existing HDD, existing Keyboard, existing Mouse, existing webcam, existing Audigy LS, existing DVD writer which writes at 16X unlike Macbook Pro or iMac 

Arya will need to buy a new Macbook Pro if he even thinks of upgrading his graphics card. Atleast Apple could have used the nVidia MXM interface or AMD Axiom

Goobi can't upgrade at all.

This is the very reason I left Apple Mac in 2001 & switched to Windows XP, the flexibility in PC hardware


----------



## goobimama (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> I just have to buy new CPU, RAM & Motherboard & graphics card


 Isn't that like a whole new computer?

Anyway, my writer burns at 16x.

Review: iDefrag

Boy did I have the wrong idea about OS X not getting a fragmented disk. Problem occured when I tried to use bootcamp to partition the macbook (12GB for xp), it couldn't. It said something stuff about data not being able to be moved.

I researched this on the net and found that OS X's disk gets a wee bit fragmented, which causes all this hoopla. So I bought this $30 application iDefrag, which comes with an app called CDMaker. Using CDmaker to create a bootable disk, I used iDefrag to defragment my Hard Drive which took like 8 hours (220GB full).

But it was worth the wait. Its almost like I've got a Mac Pro! I just have to think about launching iTunes and its on the screen (a bit of exaggeration never hurt). Photoshop takes 9.56 seconds to launch on clicking the icon.

Its not that my iMac was sluggish in any way, its just superfast now. Now I got to run it on the Macbook to see if bootcamp partitions the disk.

Hope Apple buys this application and includes it in leopard...

if anyone wants more 'info on this app, pm.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Eight hours!!! I still might give it a try though. Thanks, goobi!


----------



## iMav (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Nah, I can do this in my existing CPU Cabinet, I can use my existing Monitor, existing HDD, existing Keyboard, existing Mouse, existing webcam, existing Audigy LS, existing DVD writer


 u forgot existing mic


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

How much is the lastest  Macbook Pro...!
   Are there any exchange policies , like i can exchange my old one with new one...?
 And how much rebate do they consider under these circumstances..!


----------



## aryayush (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

The fifteen inch one is around Rs. 1,10,000 and the seventeen inch one is around Rs. 1,40,000.

No exchange policy at all.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Wow...what a cost 



			
				goobi said:
			
		

> Isn't that like a whole new computer?



Nope, that still doesn't count as a new computer according to Vista's License, cos I will still be using my existing Hard disk .

If I change my HD & motherboard both, then it will be treated as a new computer. I can simply activate my key on this new system & my old system will be deactivated.

What this means that Old system will continue to work, just that it will no longer be treated as Genuine Windows on that old hardware. I will simply move my license from Old Computer to new computer.

iMav, my mic is inside my webcam


----------



## aryayush (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Here's a new one.

When you've been using Final Cut Pro for a few days continuously, i.e. you have not quit it, and then leave it idle for a while, a yak ambles onto the desktop to graze and starts spouting off quotes. Move the mouse and the bugger startles and scuttles off. It is an easter egg. LOL! 

Here's a screenshot:

*purplemacaroni.com/BruceYak.jpg
_[Click on the image to see a very short, 280KB movie of the yak in action.]_

To know more about it, just google "bruce the wonder yak". 

As if the BSoD icon and this yak wasn't enough, this quote (courtesy Bruce, the Wonder Yak) certainly proves that the software engineers at Apple have a sense of humour:

*"What? You were expecting a paper clip?"*


  That one had me in stitches.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^^ u wrote the fast track to apple ???
which city u frm ?? You (ur dad) own an apple store or something ?? 

and btw why are some names in page no 163 censored ?? even in page 164 ?? in that chat clients article ??


----------



## aryayush (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yes, I did author this month's _Fast Track_ along with goobimama and mail2and. Look for Aayush Arya in the credits. 
I'm from Siliguri and my father does not own any Apple Store.

The chapter on software was written by mail2and. Maybe he wanted to hide the names of his girlfriends. 


I authored the first chapter, the iPhone chapter, the one on Mac OS X and the switcher's guide. Overall, that makes 120 of those 180 pages.

Turn to page 93. You'll see a familiar name in "The Apple Menu" picture.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

yeah right.....so digit contacted u to write an fast track for them 
cool....so u got paid ?? if so how much ???
did u meet any of the team digit ??


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I have not read digit from long time , but its a no brainer that a mac/apple fast track  content for digit will be provided by the only three mac users on this forum. Infact these three are the only three ppl i know using macs , and oh yes that nepecker guy/gal .


----------



## iMav (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

hey could some 1 post the links that arya might have filled the 180 pages on the iphone with  ab samjha itne saare links kyon aa rahe the  .... btw congrats on authoring a tech book to all 3 of u... 

but on a more serious note and unbiased i got my doubts abt the info u mustv provided .... its got to be the good things and 1 sided :roll: if so then u aint doing justice as an author to people who are going to buy something based on the info u provide, else it would seem like an apple sponsored booklet


----------



## aryayush (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aks_win said:
			
		

> so digit contacted u to write an fast track for them


mail2and recommended me to them and then Nimish (FatBeing) contacted me via PM.
I then emailed Mr. Deepak and he told me to write a thousand word essay on "Why Mac OS X is better than Windows Vista?" to test my skills. He liked my end result and I got the job. 



			
				aks_win said:
			
		

> so u got paid ?? if so how much ???


They pay freelancers within forty-five days of publication. I don't know how much I'll get but given the amount of work I've done and how much I've written, I do expect a hefty sum. Let's see... _(wink wink nudge nudge)_



			
				aks_win said:
			
		

> did u meet any of the team digit ??


I was in Siliguri, mate. We discussed things over email (hundreds of them), phone calls and instant messages.



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> but on a more serious note and unbiased i got my doubts abt the info u mustv provided .... its got to be the good things and 1 sided :roll: if so then u aint doing justice as an author to people who are going to buy something based on the info u provide, else it would seem like an apple sponsored booklet


You have to remember that those chapters were not written for a personal blog. They were authored for India's best selling technology magazine. Do you really thing we could have gotten away with biased stuff?

I had to re-write the whole Mac OS X chapter because the initial one was biased.

In an email Nimish sent to me, he had this to say about my original chapter (among other things):
_"I can imagine the joy you must have felt with every anti-Windows word, but this is not how we do things at Digit. When we compare features, we don't use sarcasm (of the non-subtle variety, at that) against any of the contenders. We know when to suppress the inner fanboy, and this is something we expect of you."_

Therefore, rest assured that the book you have in your hands has been written by competent people and has been edited by professionals before reaching your hands. It is an objective take on Apple. Of course, since most of whatever Apple does is praiseworthy, the book gives them credit where they deserve it. (BTW, the iPhone drawbacks take about five pages and I've written them!)


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

edited by professionals ah thats good  written by whom i know their opinions quite well  anyways congratulations and i hope u all get more opportunities  .... writing is better than being a salesman


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^it is the same for u too  and the 3 more salesmen here hehe!


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

im sorry u have nothing to sell  and im no salesman ... vistas sales team is doing quiet well i read an article on merawindows which said that vista's sales are increasing and os x sales are stagnant though im skeptical about the state being the same once the leopard is let loose


----------



## goobimama (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

iMav and GX are both hypocrits. At least I admit whole heartedly that I'm a Macboy (if in case you didn't see my usertitle thing)


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

i would have accepted being called a hypocrite on this issue if os x didnt turn out to be as un-productive as it did how can u call me a hypocrite for saying that an os that doesnt have a cut option isnt a good enough os  and i can bet a 100$ that none of u would have included that in ur fast track 

however coming back to the topic i dont know how useful it is going to be to indian users but consider this as news :

Elgato Brings Network-Connected HDTV to Your Mac With HDHomeRun

*gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2007/07/elgatohd.jpg
Elgato improves on their USB High Def solution for Macs by introducing the HDHomeRun, a network-connected device that can actually service multiple machines at once. There are two ATSC (over the air or unencrypted cable but not standard cable) tuners, which means two people can watch 24 and Heroes at the same time. The whole setup runs you $199, which is kind of steep if you compare it to the $299 TiVo HD. 

*gizmodo.com/gadgets/hdtv/elgato-brings-network+connected-hdtv-to-your-mac-with-hdhomerun-281897.php


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Edited by pros, yup

Unbiased, nope 

The thing is Apple needs such salesmanship to sale while Windows Vista on the other hand is so simple, easy to use & widely compatible that it doesn't require a manual like one written by Macboys.

I guess they still didn't mention that Mac OS X has no support for HD DVD & Blu Ray till v 10.4, that they can not be upgraded like PCs or no support for multisession DVDs, infect plethora of things.


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

arre woh sab k liye there r other ppl ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Posting flaws of iPhone in 5 pages doesn't make the article unbiased if u have not mentioned the Windows equivalent of a Mac OS feature, or the fact that there is no alternative to a feature missing in MacOS X.

Example can be no default support for external CD Writer or hardware Accelerated Audio (lack of Audigy). Mac salesman say " If u r a pro musician, then obviously buy an extarnal sound card", which I don't need in PC.

Arya, u can't say the book is not unbiased. I doubt if u 3 mentioned these simple flaws of the Mac Platform.

Then again, it was written by Macboys to praise Apple, obviously we cannot expect truth from unpaid Apple sales who don't even know that Windows has been using EFI since before Mac or PCs have booting from USB Drives since ages.

Marketing a product does not require showing other sides of it. Kudos for a very good marketing attempt.


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

go easy on them ... let them bask in the glory of writing in praise of the half eaten apple


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

hmmm.. to all those who are bashing the fast track: plz read it before commenting on it. do not jus point ur fingers in air. if u think they've dabbled then counter it point by point. otherwise jus shut up. widout reading anything, making posts like these seems jus too stupid!

do review it, so that ppl like me who hafnt bought digit this time can get to know about it.


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

my 100$ bet is still on ....


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Just like Apple Markets by hiding the flaws, the book has been written hiding the flaws.

 PC & Windows on the hand are so common to use & easily available to the masses that everyone knows the pros & cons, & anybody hard needs to rely on Ad Manual.

Rest assured, after reading the book many people will buy or switch to Apple, who later on will cry & run to Apple store for simple problems. 

Written on a 2 years old K750i with full JAVA support.

Anirudh, I don't need to read the fast track to mention these things as they are universal truth. 

Hardly any macboys here knows anything technical about Mac hardware or software. I doubt if they wrote anything with there own research, or they just copied from net. Then again, it was an attempt to show readers the good side of Apple to increse the sales & they succeded in it. 

Sorry, right now I don't have time & my monitor to counter the book


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Hardly any macboys here knows anything technical about Mac hardware or software.


 thats a sorry fact too which even the mac boys have agreed  


			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I doubt if they wrote anything with there own research, or they just copied from net.


 if the thousands of links posted on this forum abt apple are considered we have our answer 

sorry ifra but 'Can't you see all this is just jealousy because these guys did/can/could not buy Apple products for whatever reason!'


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

If goobi wrote about print designing benefits of Mac compared to XP, then good. But I m sure u didn't compare it to to Vista's windows imaging component which provides same thing on wider range of hardware to people with all budgets. 

Andy, he doesen't even know that Yahoo messenger for Mac or any such software uses QuickTime component for webcam support 

Arya...ah! forget it.

iMav, even I don't have Rs 125 to read his stupidity again. 

Why buy a new computer to do something on Mac when I can do that on my existing computer running Vista. 

M I wrong if I say that Apple should provide hardware flexibility like PCs do?

The book is a very good marketing & informative attempt, but definately not unbiased from any angle. 

Just a sidenote, my monitor is not working so while I m offline for few days, macboys should enjoy the happiness fruit, & bash me as much as they like
.


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

monitor not working go buy a mac ... it has got the best monitor ... the display on the macs monitor is the same as the print result its the best gx ....


----------



## aryayush (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> how can u call me a hypocrite for saying that an os that doesnt have a cut option isnt a good enough os  and i can bet a 100$ that none of u would have included that in ur fast track


A quote from the book:





> Listen to this, there is no way to perform a cut and paste operation in the Finder (the Mac equivalent of the Explorer in Windows) with the keyboard. Sounds pretty unbelievable, right? There is an Edit menu in the menubar, it has the Cut option and even the ‘Cmd + X’ shortcut but for some reason, it simply refuses to work. The only way to move a file from one folder to another is to drag it from here and drop it there.


My account number is 0735486545865346 at UTI bank. The name is Aayush Arya. In indian currency, you are supposed to deposit Rs. 4,022. Let's see who was being a hypocrite now.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> The thing is Apple needs such salesmanship to sale while Windows Vista on the other hand is so simple, easy to use & widely compatible that it doesn't require a manual like one written by Macboys.


Oh, I see. I guess you did not notice the _Fast Track to Windows Vista_ last month, did you?



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I guess they still didn't mention that Mac OS X has no support for HD DVD & Blu Ray till v 10.4


Yes, I did not because it does. I play HD movies on my Mac. Once you connect an HD DVD or Blu-ray reader, you can play them on Mac OS X.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> that they can not be upgraded like PCs


Another quote for your reading displeasure:





> All Macs, with the exception of the Power Mac, offer the user extremely limited scope of upgrading their machine. The only thing you can upgrade on them is the memory and storage. If you want an extra SuperDrive, you will have to do with an external one. If you want to upgrade to a better processor or graphics card, you’ll need to buy a new machine. This is acceptable on laptops because laptops from other companies don’t offer much scope for upgrading the machine either, but the fact that you cannot pop in a better processor in your iMac or Mac Mini once it is outdated acts as a strong deterrent for potential switchers.





			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> or no support for multisession DVDs, infect plethora of things.


Yeah, because they would have edited out all the lies anyway so why bother writing them!



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Hardly any macboys here knows anything technical about Mac hardware or software. I doubt if they wrote anything with there own research, or they just copied from net.


Two words: jealousy and spite. Get over them.



			
				infra_red_truth said:
			
		

> hmmm.. to all those who are bashing the fast track: plz read it before commenting on it. do not jus point ur fingers in air. if u think they've dabbled then counter it point by point. otherwise jus shut up. widout reading anything, making posts like these seems jus too stupid!


Public humiliation never did anyone any good, so follow his advice.


*Anyway, please stop this stupid discussion. We are veering far too off-topic. If you have read the book and want to critique it, feel free to do so. But if you haven't, or if your username happens to be gx_saurav or iMav, just shut the hell up!*




			
				iMav said:
			
		

> my 100$ bet is still on ....


Yes, I am well aware. I am waiting for the payment...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

It is very hard & slow to type so much on a phone. But then again I wrote all that on phone released 2 years ago which I bought for 10k last year compared to the 35K iUseless from Apple which does't even do what my old phone does. 

Oh look, arya is here reading the thread , m sure galiyan de raha hoga cos another mac myth busted. 

Good night.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> If goobi wrote about print designing benefits of Mac compared to XP, then good. But I m sure u didn't compare it to to Vista's windows imaging component which provides same thing on wider range of hardware to people with all budgets.


goobimama was in charge of iPods and iLife. I guess he did not have an opportunity to write about that.


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

now who should we give the credit for bringing this up in the first place 

expect the cash soon let the dollar get a little more expensive  ...


----------



## goobimama (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

FYI, the dollar to rupee ratio is going to drop. 35 rupees to equal 1 dollar. But yes, we are steering a bit away from the topic...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@arya
lolz, arya lost tempar again 

Nope, I don't have time & money to read something again which I already know about Vista

U can't play HD DVD on current Mac due to no support of HDCP or HDMI, even an extarnal drive won't work & u cannot upgrade them to play HD DVD. What U play in your MBP is free or pirated H.264/x.264 based AVI/MKV/Mov files which isn't equivalent to playing HD DVD content. 

U really don't have any knowledge of Mac 

arya, even U know that Mac OS has no support to mount or burn multisession DVD, so it is not a lie, it should have been included. 

I cannot buy a Soundblaster X-fi or GeForce 8600GT or 500 GB SATA 2 HD from my local market & plug in my Mac Pro, cos it won't work. U call this Mac Pro's upgrade capability? Was this flaw included? M i wrong to say this fellow members?

yeah, I m so jealous that my marketing article was not published 

arya, stop whineing & learn to accept unbiased truth & criticism. I urge all members here to check themselves whether the flaws I posted r biased or written in jealousy  or hard & true facts.

The fast track Macboys wrote was showing just the good side of Mac, which can only be termed as a very good but non informative marketing attempt, inspired by Apple.

iMav, I would rather buy a cheap & superior Dell 20" LCD instead of 20"
Apple LCD Monitor for Rs 65,000. 17" Samsung LCD rox.
ah! PC, we can use any hardware & software we want, including MacOS X  

Oh wait, even Mac is a PC which runs Windows. Then why the hell macboys call it superior


----------



## goobimama (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

You are right about them HD DVDs and Blurays. No support yet. But its not like Vista supports either out of the box. It is the third party apps which make this possible. But leopard is going to have bluray built in. Leave alone that Vista can't even play DVDs properly without third party decoders (I could be wrong).

Yeah apple display's are expensive (44k for the 20", don't bloat up the prices). But they are well built (though that still doesn't justify the price).

But why is this stuff been shoved into this topic? Don't we have that other one in the fight club section? Please, let's keep this topic clean...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Vista has inbuilt support for next gen HD content disks. It needs A 3rd Party decoder. Anyone can upgrade his PC with a Blu Ray or HD DVD drive running Vista, it works out of the box even for current or new PCs which can have new HD drives later on. u can even plug an HDMI based gfx card in existing PC.

In case of Mac, u have to discard the existing hardware & buy everything again. Why this flaw not was included in book?

PC is much better.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> You are right about them HD DVDs and Blurays. No support yet.





> You need to give your Mac to this company (I forgot the name) and they will install a Blu-ray drive. After that you can play them and even burn to them using the latest version of Toast.


It can play Blu-ray discs, just not by default.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Back your statement with truth. Even I can give my PC to this company (I forgot the name) & they will recompile the OS & hardware for xtreme performance. 

Mac OS X Tiger has no support for HDCP. External Disk drives don't work with Mac. U need to buy a new Mac with leopard & HD DVD Drive to play HD DVD.

Whats not there by default is not a feature. 

If I buy a new PC today I can upgrade it later for HD dvd. U can't do the same in Mac pro


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Yeah apple display's are expensive (44k for the 20", don't bloat up the prices). But they are well built (though that still doesn't justify the price).


 
What is the definition of well built? If i can remember properly even you have Dell 24 inch display , is it cheaply built? My friend has that same display and its awesome. he got it for 42,000, and he has 2 of them now . Buying a apple display will be foolish imo. 

*img261.imageshack.us/img261/868/img0824jk6.th.jpg

I will post more pics later


----------



## goobimama (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yep. Buying an apple display is foolish. Its not like my Dell display is not well built. It is. But compare it to an apple display and the difference is obvious. For instance, If I'm turning the display to the side, it creaks. It also requires a considerable amount of force while doing a height adjustment. Now I admit that the apple display doesn't have any of these adjustments save for the vertical viewing angle, but it moves so fluidly, there is no creaking. It is also just an inch thick compared to the dell which is....somewhere quite a bit more. But then again, for 40k, a 24 inch dell is more than worth it! I love my dell monitor btw.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

And when you want to put two displays side-by-side, an Apple display is much better due to the almost non-existent bezel on the sides.

It is darned expensive though.  I am going to buy one of them one day though.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Apple Display used to be good in PowerPC days, now they use same LG.Philips Panel as Dell, hardly any difference left.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> I am going to buy one of them one day though.


 
Yes you will sure , and i will be buying a better monitor for less price that time whatever the company that may come from, i don't give a damn to brand loyality.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

A Pulitzer award has been dispatched by courier. Congratulations!


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

american literature award for whom  ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@ arya

You are known for making stupid decisions, its no wonder you will go for an Apple Cinema Display,


----------



## iMav (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

*www.plasq.com - some gr8 graphic applications for the mac ...


----------



## goobimama (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Thanks for reminding me. I've waited far too long for my invite for skitch to get through.... Will have to do something about it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

For those who want a Unified look for there Mac, *UNO 1.5.2 is out now for Mac OS X 10.4.10*


----------



## aryayush (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

It's been out for a while now. Thanks anyway! 

Fake Steve:



> *Think Different*
> 
> *bp3.blogger.com/_pNJFZtinpKY/RqlUbrF6B1I/AAAAAAAABfY/N-ESVhoCxV0/s400/apple+v.+others.JPG
> 
> Yeah, it was a good day. Much love to Dear Reader Larry M. who sent in this chart. O mover of bits, O Linux apostate, O gentleman farmer. Zat's right bro. I know who you be. Much love. Peace out.



LOL! Classic. 

Oh, and in case someone hasn't noticed, Apple is flying - soaring high!


----------



## aryayush (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Another Fake Steve note that I just can't resist posting...



> *This about-face by Dvorak*
> 
> So loads of people are writing in asking about this recent article by Dvorak in which he admits he's using a Mac and thinks it's a hundred times better than Windows and concedes that's been a big foolish windbag ass-hat Mac-hater, and he's been wrong, and he apologizes, and he prays that someday I can forgive him ... or something like that. So people are asking me, Steve, what do you make of this?
> 
> ...


_[Emphasis added.]_

This guy just gets funnier and funnier. 

Do you guys know about Hawk Wings?


----------



## aryayush (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

A little conversation I had with a forum member on orkut. I had no idea who he was but he knew me very well. He used to be a Microsoft lover, and by extension, an Apple hater. This is what happened.



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Who are you?





			
				akuCRACKER said:
			
		

> akuCRACKER.. im sorry.. but did neva appritiate ur work in the forums...





			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> You don't have a Mac.





			
				akuCRACKER said:
			
		

> I do.





			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> I was thinking you would be him but your attitude towards Apple in the forum made me think that you two cannot be the same person.





			
				akuCRACKER said:
			
		

> well.. it was b4 i started usin a mac... and that tym i was more of a m$ fan... likin only m$ products...





			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Anyway, you see? I was right all along. You bought a Mac and fell in love with it, didn't you! :smug satisfaction:





			
				akuCRACKER said:
			
		

> yeah ... man... u r cent % correct... its only been a few dayz dat im usin a mac... and to be really honest... theres nuthin like it...



This is an unbiased opinion. This is the opinion that matters. This is a testimonial. I knew it. I was so sure that if one person on this forum buys a Mac, he would admit that we've (goobimama, mail2and, nepcker and me) been right all along. If one month down the line, he has any complaints about his Mac (which he most probably will), that is the opinion people should consider because this guy has nothing to lose and he has no love for Apple or hatred for Microsoft. It is a shame that people on this forum insist on listening to the likes of gx_saurav and iMav.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

how can you expect ppl brought up in a DOS/Windows scenario appreciates other os?dont you know that M$ is a company which wants to monopolize every mind and soul in the world?coming soon DRM for brain..
people tends to believe what they got is the best solution?this is the case with microsoft windows users too.many are wary of other operating system and always want to sing the song windows is the best.what i want to say is-what is wrong in checking/experimenting with other operating systems not essentially unix-like?for example there is upcoming skyos,reactos etc too.


> Microsoft's Mission Statement is "A computer on every desktop" - with the unspoken rider that each computer should be running Windows. Microsoft and Apple both sell operating systems, and both do their utmost to make sure their products get used by the largest number of people: They're businesses, out to make money.
> 
> And then there is FOSS. Which, even today, is almost entirely non-commercial.


 *linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
^ hope you mind reading it if tolerance allows.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Damn, why oh why I m checking this thread while
being on a date through my phone. 

I sooooo wanna sit on a computer to give arya & prakash some eye openers 

damn, must resist kicking the arse of ignorent fanboys , already resisting junk food


----------



## aryayush (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Damn, why oh why I m checking this thread while
> being on a date through my phone.


... because you've got no life? 


Anyway, please stop the diversion. I wanted to post that conversation because it was something good in favour of the Mac, which is what this thread is all about.


So, has anyone heard of Hawk Wings? Why has Milind disappeared?


----------



## iMav (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

u never admited to the fact that there could be flaws we pointed them out and guess what u accepted and got them published and not even a word of thanks for telling u ignorant salesman abt where ur os lacks and where ur hardware lacks ...



			
				dvorak said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about it, perhaps I should rethink my use of the word "elegant" when I describe the machine and the way it functions. See, most people use this word because they love the often-gimmicky stuff, such as the bouncing icons and sweep-away window minimizing. It's all very interesting but superfluous


 - os x in a nutshell

mac is like a blonde paris hilton to be specific ... its shiny and sexy from the outside but the thing that runs it is all messed up as arya has himself accepted the flaws and got them published lso im wondering havnt u got ur threat mail as of yet if not then sorry digit ur circulation needs more customers 

ok coming back now that u have decided to dilute the topic in an attempt to show that mac is gr8 i guess i wont be held accountable for 'deviating' from the topic 

the mac looks good (sahara looks as good - white and white) the os x is shiny and gives a sort of a different feel - a different feel from the windows environment and its in human nature to accept change (mac ui is better than most linux ui) and its this change from windows that makes a lot of people like the mac for the initial period but its once u get over the looks and start to work is when things and opinions change  aku likes it good for him he better like it he has paid a stupidly exorbitant amount for it but im sure he also will accept that the flaws we pointed out affect prodcutivity  as again u accepted the flaws we pointed and then got them published


----------



## aryayush (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Oh, that nutter! Of course you would take him seriously.



			
				dvorak said:
			
		

> In my opinion, I sense that the OS is more solid than Microsoft Windows, but I cannot say why exactly.


This is OS X in a nutshell. It is impossible to put it in words, but anyone who actually uses OS X is bound to get this _feeling_ that they are using a much superior and well engineered operating system. Both of you, of course, are exceptions.


And would you _please_ stay on topic! Windows is the last thing we want to discuss here.


----------



## iMav (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> but *anyone who actually uses OS X* is bound to get this _feeling_ that they are using a much superior and well engineered operating system. Both of you, of course, are exceptions.


 sorry dude cant say anyone im one who doesnt  and that feeling lasts only for the initial period but then again im happy that u accepted the fact that ur os x has flaws and got them published and consider urself proud of that  kaisa salesman hai ... bolta hai kharab hai par fir bhi kharido


----------



## aryayush (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> aku likes it good for him he better like it he has paid a stupidly exorbitant amount for it


Yeah, anyone who uses a Mac is stupid. We know but thanks for reminding us again. And what a great logic this is, just because you've bought it, you are bound to like it. WOW! I bought a Nokia 6300 recently and the phone sucks and I admit I made a wrong decision. Buying my MBP, however, was the best decision I ever made in my life. It changed my whole perspective. It made me an author. It saved me from Windows.

BTW, I'm going to ignore any other stupid posts you make, so please address them to someone else.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

sry if already posted:
a feature of mac which is non-existent in other systems(correct me if am wrong):


> "Dvorak" and other layouts
> ...
> Computer users also need to unlearn the habit of pressing key shortcuts, ex: Ctrl + C for copy, Ctrl + X for cut, Ctrl + V for paste, on Microsoft Windows). _However, some programs and operating systems allow the use of alternate layouts combined with QWERTY shortcuts; for example, Apple's Mac OS X offers a "Dvorak-Qwerty" keyboard layout that temporarily reverts to Qwerty while the Command key is held down._


 *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QWERTY#.22Dvorak.22_and_other_layouts
Is this holds for mac now also?


----------



## iMav (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> recently and the phone sucks and I admit I made a wrong decision. Buying my MBP, however, was the best decision I ever made in my life


 do i need to say naything more  and add to that the fact that some is really proud about writing something  which he claims is biased because he decided to add the flaws (which i might add he was so hell bent to say werent flaws) that some people whose posts he has decided to ignore ... what a apple this guy is


----------



## aryayush (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

BTW, do you really believe I came to know about the cut function not being there because you told me about it?! LOL!

Or any of the other flaws mentioned in the book?

You are delusional. And this is so lowly, trying to take credit for someone else's efforts.


----------



## spironox (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

i am really sorry to ask you friends but i am suffering a strange problem with my mac ibook g4 (ppc) OS x 10.3.9

i want to know how to enter boot sequence during booting (bcoz i got a bootablet cd with me and want to boot from cd)

please help !

nixon


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> ... because you've got no life?



Nah..because she left for rest room & I was checking mails on my Phone ....what an arse u r 



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> u never admited to the fact that there could be flaws we pointed them out and guess what u accepted and got them published and not even a word of thanks for telling u ignorant salesman abt where ur os lacks and where ur hardware lacks ...



Thats something he learned when he bought a Macbook, comom manan, he paid for it, how can he say it is flawed , that too Rs 1.5 lakh 



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> its this change from windows that makes a lot of people like the mac for the initial period but its once u get over the looks and start to work is when things and opinions change



Something he will never understand, cos after paying such a huge ammount, he has no money left to buy Vista to install on his Macbook 

Arya, I have been using Mac OS X extensively from the last 3 months, u were right, it looks gr8 at default but once u start customising it, it breaks.

1) No UI customisation options

2) No Icon spacing

3) Can't change the UI font

4) Resolution dependent UI.

5) Keyboard shortcuts can't be changed unlike Vista keyboard mapper

6) No equation editior (ask thoe who use excel or this)

7) There are so many things u did not published, & you call it an unbiased book, lolz.....chara rakhi hai kya 



			
				arya said:
			
		

> Buying my MBP, however, was the best decision I ever made in my life. It changed my whole perspective. *It made me an author. It saved me from Windows.*



I bought my current PC 4 years ago. It made me Rs 40k for bike, much more via free lancing works for plethora of dates , a Microsoft MVP with world recognition, a UI designer, a 3D animator, a contract based CAD designer for Lucknow development Academy & DLF, Microsoft 70-630 exam candidate too....if it comes to comparison then Windows users are "somehow" making lots for money & more productive then Mac users. What r u trying to prove here?



			
				Arya said:
			
		

> Or any of the other flaws mentioned in the book?
> 
> You are delusional. And this is so lowly, trying to take credit for someone else's efforts.



Andy was in this forum from years, he never mentioned those flaws of Mac. neither did u. We were the first ones to publically pwn u, for the flaws u were not ready to accept. Isn't it a flaw that Finder cannot mount Multisession DVD or Mac OS X can't burn multisession DVD or Macs can't be upgraded like PCs. 



> i am really sorry to ask you friends but i am suffering a strange problem with my mac ibook g4 (ppc) OS x 10.3.9
> 
> i want to know how to enter boot sequence during booting (bcoz i got a bootablet cd with me and want to boot from cd)



Don't know about PowerPC G4, try command+F2 while booting, this used to work in PowerPC G3 based iBook. Also, ask this on macfixit.com


----------



## goobimama (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

To boot from a CD/DVD, you have to Press C while booting. That's what it is on my iBook as well we iMac, so I'm assuming it hasn't changed.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Or you can press the option key while booting and that will let you choose the CD/DVD for booting.

goobi, do you know about Hawk Wings? And this is the last time I'm gonna ask.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

*hawkwings.net/


----------



## goobimama (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I have no idea who Hawk Wings is, but I am checking out the link ^^^ guy has posted...(why the angry face?)


----------



## aryayush (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Well, I'd been asking the question for quite a while now. 


Check out the link. It allows you to do some major enhancements to how you work with Mail. It is awesome.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Microsoft Entourage >>>>>> Apple Mail


----------



## goobimama (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ No way dude. Mail's interface is smokin'. Its so simple and...and...look at the UI, its so cool


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Oh! Sorry...I thought people actually work professionally on Mac, my mistake shouldn't compare a Professional PIM Client with a naive mail client of Apple .

You are right goobi, just look at the UI of Apple Mail, it is the only thing which looks so cool 

*By the way, how do you guys check Windows Live Mails on Mac? The web interface or does Apple Mail supports that?*

I should have compared Apple Mail with Windows Live Mail desktop on Windows. Both are free & both work with all Mail servers

No wait, *Apple mail doesn't work with MAPI or Exchanger server while Windows Live Mail does.
* 
P.S. - I was getting bored, just adding some fual to fire


----------



## goobimama (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Its official. There's no more need for any of you to stick on to Windows.

Solitaire for Mac!

Sure we had some solitaire apps before, but nothing like the killer one on Windows. 

*www.lavacat.com/


> Solitaire XL is a stunning version of the well known one-person card game, Klondike Solitaire. It builds on the power of Cocoa and OpenGL to provide integrated 3D effects during gameplay. Download this freeware version of Solitaire for Mac OS X now.



And since its based on a the no windows policy of OS X, you just click out of it to a different application, and you are left with a small box with a single card instead of window clutter. It also syncs with the internet for sharing best scores. Wasted two hours last night.

*www.lavacat.com/ss1b.png


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Cool....now I m hooked to Mac OS X 

No wait, Fear & crysis...damn, i m going back to Vista


----------



## aryayush (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@goobimama, look at these images:

*lh3.google.com/aayusharya/Rq2fxh3PXkI/AAAAAAAAAAs/P_5Oo78SHh4/Mail%20-%20Message%20Viewer.png
The message viewer window after applying a three pane hack from Hawk Wings. 'Organize by Thread' is also enabled.

*lh6.google.com/aayusharya/Rq2fyR3PXlI/AAAAAAAAAA0/rjGknK7fezo/Mail%20-%20Signature.png
My awesome signature, courtesy a tip from Hawk Wings.

*lh6.google.com/aayusharya/Rq2fzR3PXmI/AAAAAAAAAA8/2XpMJFieSmQ/Address%20Book%20-%20Show%20Emails.png
The Address Book can now show emails from and to any contact. Awesome!


Isn't it all incredibly cool!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

And as for your Apple Mail accusation, I'm sure Entourage has that Mail exchange server thing n all, but I use Gmail, which works perfectly well with Mail. I can access my mail through spotlight, and its not bloated with features. I'm sure there will be many who would prefer entourage for its features. I use Address Book and iCal as well, so that's what I have for PIM.

I've given up hope for PC "gaming" as such. Most of the good games are for XBOX and PS3. And whatever's there on the PC is a crappy port for which you need 8800GTX SLi to play them. Sorry, I'm getting an Xbox 360 instead of any gaming card...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> I can access my mail through spotlight, and its not bloated with features. I use Address Book and iCal as well, so that's what I have for PIM.



Cool, so can we with Windows XP . You didn't tell me how do u check WIndows Live Mail in Mac?



> I'm getting an Xbox 360 instead of any gaming card...



Is that 7900GT u have, AGP?  Too bad there is no iBox from Apple for gaming


----------



## aryayush (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yup, too bad.

Does Windows Live Mail allow you POP3 or IMAP access?

God, I had to use Windows XP after a long time today and I'd almost forgotten how stupid it is. Little annoying balloons popping up every now and then for tiny, little unnecessary reminders. The computer had a Core 2 Duo processor and a gigabyte of RAM and still it was running painfully slow even though it is an original version of Windows and was installed a week ago. Damn, it sucks!

And I noticed one thing that exemplified Apple's integration between the various parts of the OS. When you are logged into Windows Live Messenger and disconnect from the Internet, the messenger gives you an error that the Internet was disconnected. On a Mac, when you disconnect from the Internet, iChat simply signs you out without bugging you about it. However, if the Internet gets disconnected by itself, it gives you an error so that you know you have been signed out involuntarily. Awesome!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Windows Mail is the crappiest service out there. I don't use it, so why do I have to bother? I've not tried it yet, but since it works with Firefox in Windows, it will work with Firefox on the Mac. In safari it shows the classic version I think.

7900GT PCI-e. Plays most native 2006 PC games at full resolution 1920*1200, but can't power through Colin McRae DiRT at 1024*768. The 8800GTX+C2D X6800 can get 35fps at 1280*1024 (XBOX Port). 

People think I'm somehow against Microsoft. They say "Tell me about this and this, with an unbiased view". I'm not against Microsoft. I just think Apple is better. But when it comes to the gaming consoles, I'm pretty much favoured towards the XBOX 360...

Aayush: Don't get me started of those damn balloons..... and they never stop!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Does Windows Live Mail allow you POP3 or IMAP access?



Yup, POP, IMAT,MAPI exchange servrer all of them



> The computer had a Core 2 Duo processor and a gigabyte of RAM and still it was running painfully slow even though it is an original version of Windows and was installed a week ago



We all know how well you know to use Windows. I hope u did not forget to install the drivers 



> Windows Mail is the crappiest service out there.



Somebody doesn't know how integrated & strong Windows Live services are


----------



## iMav (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

ballons ... oh im so sorry for some people who dont know how to switch of tips and services ...well those balloons are for salesman who dont know how to use something it makes it easy for them but if those salesmen are so good they can disable them but alas they dont know how to and curse the software


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				arya said:
			
		

> Little annoying balloons popping up every now and then for tiny, little unnecessary reminders.


Thats what happens when you use Windows XP at default settings, which unlike a Mac user, Windows user don't work at. ...We customise like hell   & disable whatever we don't need.

Those reminders are there to, well...remind u of something. It is helpful for those who, well...don't know how to use Windows XP, means they are for you arya.

For those who can't have an all in one Mail Client in there OS, presenting Windows Live Mail desktop for Windows Vista

*img510.imageshack.us/img510/3269/livemailku5.th.jpg

You can check your yahoo, gmail, hotmail, exchanger server, AOL, webmail, fastmail......orkutmail, porn mail, mars mail, galactic mail....whatever mail u like in one single unified mail client


----------



## goobimama (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

There's a porn mail <!!!!!

Tell me gx, how do I stop those balloons? I know they can be, but I just can't find the settings...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> There's a porn mail <!!!!!
> 
> Tell me gx, how do I stop those balloons? I know they can be, but I just can't find the settings...


use tweakui for xp.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Easy Way = Use TweakUI & Disable in all the apps which show that. This means non-Microsoft apps

Hardware - for Microsoft Apps & Windows



> *To Disable The Notification Area Balloon Tips*
> 
> loadTOCNode(2, 'summary');*Warning* If you use Registry Editor incorrectly, you may cause serious problems that may require you to reinstall your operating system. Microsoft cannot guarantee that you can solve problems that result from using Registry Editor incorrectly. Use Registry Editor at your own risk.1.Click *Start*, click *Run*, type regedit, and then press ENTER.2.Navigate to the following subkey:*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced*
> 3.Right-click the right pane, create a new *DWORD* value, and then name it EnableBalloonTips.4.Double-click this new entry, and then give it a hexadecimal value of *0*.5.Quit Registry Editor. Log off Windows, and then log back on.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I know how to disable balloon tips but I'm not going to sit and do that on every computer I sit in front of.

And enough of the Windows bullshit now. If Windows Live Mail (the service, not the software) has POP3 or IMAP - it cannot possibly have both - then it will work fine with Mail.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> God, I had to use Windows XP after a long time today and I'd almost forgotten how stupid it is. Little annoying balloons popping up every now and then for tiny, little unnecessary reminders. The computer had a Core 2 Duo processor and a gigabyte of RAM and still it was running painfully slow even though it is an original version of Windows and was installed a week ago. Damn, it sucks!


 
Dude you are awesome, how did you manage to run windows like sh1t on a core 2 duo with a gig of ram. That's an achievement and the indication that you are 'totally sane mac user'.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> I know how to disable balloon tips but I'm not going to sit and do that on every computer I sit in front of.



Yup, U won't. Hey how many computer you have Windows XP running on? I guess 0. 



> And enough of the Windows bullshit now. If Windows Live Mail has POP3 or IMAP then it will work fine with Mail.



Nope, it uses MAPI Which is Microsoft's IMAP protocol, catered for Windows Live Mail, since 1998. Damn....do I feel jealousy that some gr8 *Windows Live features which are tightly integrated with Vista are not available to u  on Mac.*

*Apple can simply buy a license from MS for this & provide it to Mac OS X Mail *or as a paid addon to Apple Mail users, but....well, they will never bow to there life line. Oh wait, they always do. 



			
				tarey said:
			
		

> Dude you are awesome, how did you manage to run windows like sh1t on a core 2 duo with a gig of ram. That's an achievement and the indication that you are 'totally sane mac user'.



Even I was wondering but I also know how insane Windows user Arya is. He installed Windows XP on C2D with 1 GB RAM, & I wonder if he forgot to install the new drivers. Hey arya was the desktop showing 32bit colour . There is no shame in reading a motherboard manual bundled.

Umm...arya's next reply is going to be, "I installed all drivers, but they should have been integrated in Windows XP CD at the first place". Yup, they should have been but Windows XP came in 2001 while core 2 duo came in 2005, sooooooo.....I hope u got the point. Ever heard of Slipstreaming? Oh wait, U can't do that on a Mac.


----------



## iMav (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

y o y arya u open ur mouth without nowing ... its time we told u to use and then open ur mouth ... try WLM and then open ur mouth but wait that software is so freakin complex to understand that a salesman wont be able to configure it .... so let it be show ur ignorance abt softwares ... go on we are reading and laughing like this ->


----------



## aryayush (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

You're one to talk about people not being able to do complicated things.

Wasn't it you who thought that dragging something to the dock deleted it? Wasn't it you who could not find the Applications folder when it is right there at the first level on the hard drive? Wasn't it you who thought you could not save text files on Mac OS X?




I am pleading with you - please DO NOT divert from the topic. You want to have these stupid debates? Go to those Fight Club threads and indulge yourself.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Wasn't it you who thought that dragging something to the dock deleted it?



It did deleted the "shortcut" found in sidebar. So, yeah...he was right.



			
				arya said:
			
		

> Wasn't it you who thought you could not save text files on Mac OS X?



In Windows, when u save a file you are given an option to select "Save file as..." right there in the save file dialog. No such option with text edit. You first have to go to preference & configure from there. What is not there by default, is not a feature.

Do u again have nothing propre to say?


> I am pleading with you - please DO NOT divert from the topic.



We are gonna have mercy on you. Point proven, *Windows Live Mail Desktop is much better then Apple Mail.*


----------



## aryayush (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

OK. Thank you for telling us that! Let's move on now.

MacBook Pro is still the sexiest Mac.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Paris Hilton is still the sexiest Paris hilton(eww).  
.
.
.

but she is not Charlize Theron


----------



## iMav (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

tarey mac is paris hilton in human form ... its a blonde


----------



## goobimama (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

My next big purchase. Definitely a Macbook Pro. When I got that standby Powerbook, it was hard to let go of that anodized aluminum finish. Truly the sexiest Mac...no...laptop there is (acc to me).


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ yup according to u only


----------



## aryayush (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

FWIW, according to me too.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

i read the Apple ka fast track

seriously the mac book is not worth it...its simply over priced....zero value for money

in that money u can get far better laptop which will beat mac book pro by big margin..for 75k....its look can be customized like the Cars in NFS UG2 or NFS Carbon !! it will look damn cool
and modify the windows shell and it will beat the mac ka looks big time

and for another 75k u can get a great ONKYO home theater system !! now beat this !!

anybody would rather be more proud of a customized super car then a silly good lookin car with no power !!!!


----------



## aryayush (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

And people tell Mac users that looks are not everything! 

Since you read the _Fast Track_, can you give me a little review, even if it is negative?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> And people tell Mac users that looks are not everything!


when did i say looks are not everything !! looks are indeed a factor 
u can make a dell laptop look far better then ur mac pro by modification !! 

the book is good for those who wated to know about mac stuff before buying...
and a nice timpass for me....coz i hv nuttin to do with costly stuff that too no value for money...coz  i would rather get other stuff more worth buy in that money if i had

i dint knew microsoft got ideas from apple

sad for apple...no brains at all for them....they could hv made it first but they still would not beat MS even if MS had done it 2nd....coz MS solutions are good and cheap and smart !! 
business means bussiness....Maximizing profits even be it 1 Rs !!


----------



## aryayush (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

WOW! I'm enlightened. Thank you so much!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> WOW! I'm enlightened. Thank you so much!



good for u !!!

i was only giving my opinion man !!! that's all !!!!!

its good that u got enlightened in the process !!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Apple had a chance, but due to the "My computer, my hardware, my OS, my software, my way of using" philosophy of Steve Jobs, it is behind.

Apple creats a closed platform & rules there.


----------



## iMav (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

he thought of monopolising the whole computer industry where as bill gates concentrated on only 1 thing and excelled at it  mean while jobs tried to digest more than the half eaten apple in the process almost got his shop closed till i bought his ipod and that saved him


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Those looking to enjoy some TV action on there Mac in India can rejoice. Elgato EyeTV isn't available here however Pinnacle is. You will need to buy the external USB Based Pinnacle TV for Mac Hybrid Stick. However this comes bundled with Elgato EyeTV Lite , so at least you can see Heroes or House or Baywatch or whatever u want

*www.pinnaclesys.com/images/screenshots/Hybrid-stick-Mac_lg.jpg

It comes with a remote control & DVB-T support.

*www.pinnaclesys.com/images/screenshots/EyeTV_Desktop_lg.jpg

*Its like giving somebody in hell a glass of cold water* . Just 5 years late on Mac  compared to XP MCE


----------



## aryayush (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

*Leopard gets UNIX 3 certification*


Apple gathering press for Mac event next week
Posted Jul 31st 2007 7:28PM by Ryan Block

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/07/imac-kb-sm.jpg​
Looks like those rumors about new Macs (specifically, iMacs) on the 7th were true -- we were just invited to an Apple "product presentation for Mac" at Apple Town Hall in Cupertino next week. The event gets started on the morning of Tuesday, August 7th, and while we weren't promised an appearance by El Jobso, Apple was, shockingly enough, very open and clear about the fact that this is going to be a press gathering for Mac products (and Mac products only -- so stash away those iPhone hopes, fears, and rumors until next Wednesday).

[Via Engadget]


WOW! This is going to be exciting. News Macs coming this Tuesday.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I hope the bubble doesn't bursts like a pathetic WWDC 2007, iPhone feature launch, lack of compelling features in Leoapd


----------



## aryayush (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Whoa! Lack of compelling features in Leopard!!!

This is the most significant OS X upgrade ever and is ripe with features:
01. 64-bit
02. *Accounts*
03. Automator
04. Boot Camp
05. *Core Animation*
06. Dashboard
07. *DVD Player*
08. *Finder*
09. Front Row
10. iCal
11. *iChat*
12. *Mail*
13. Parental Controls
14. Photo Booth
15. *Quick Look*
16. Resolution Independence
17. Safari
18. Spaces
19. *Spotlight*
20. *Stacks*
21. *Time Machine*
22. *User Interface*
23. *VoiceOver*
24. ZFS

(The ones in bold are the ones I am looking forward to.)

WOW! Even I had not realised there was so much to look forward to. I'm practically salivating here.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^^^ Lolz...sorry, i forgot to mention "Lack of any compelling feature compared to Windows Vista" 



> 01. Time Machine
> 02. Spaces
> 03. Core Animation



Yup, long due updates in Mac OS. 



> 04. Lifelike synthesised English voice



Hmm....oh sorry I can't compare Vista here



> 05. Improved and unified user interface



Wasen't it u who said "Whats the need of unified interface. Its easier to recognize & use applications when they have different skins" 



> 06. Dramatic improvements in iChat



Such as....? Still no support for other protocols like Yahoo or MSN when Apple can easily license it.



> 11. 64-bit - top to bottom



El Jobso said "Tiger is complete 64bit" when it was released.



> 13. ZFS file system



HA HA HA HA HA, it is not there in Leopard boy



> 14. Significant improvements in Spotlight



Such as....? Spotlight in tiger also launches applications, so whats new?

Damn....why can't I compare it to vista in this thread


----------



## aryayush (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Because I would be totally pwned if you did that. So please keep those comparisons to yourself or limited to other threads.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> HA HA HA HA HA, it is not there in Leopard boy


The last thing you should do is argue with me over what is there in Mac OS X and what not. You should have learnt that a long time ago.
ZFS is there in Leopard. It is fully supported but it is not the default.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> ZFS is there in Leopard. It is fully supported but it is not the default.


Lolz...again, what is not there by default is not a feature. Apple mention it that ZFS is not there in Mac OS X 10.5, maybe it is there in Mac OS X 10.5 Server. Leopard is still using HFS+ as the native file system. ZFS right now is not even bootable.

Lolz...I now pity your Mac OS X knowledge . Here are some problems of ZFS which makes it useless for consumar grade OS like Vista & Mac OS X


----------



## aryayush (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

_"Apple has included a read-only version ZFS in Leopard as a future file system option for high-end storage systems."_

This comes from the link you provided yourself. I don't know how you manage to miss details that prove you wrong.

I am not commenting on whether ZFS is good or bad. I've no idea what it is supposed to be (apart from the fact that it is a file system) and I don't care either. All I know is that it is there in Leopard, in whatever form it may be.

And your statement, "HA HA HA HA HA, it is not there in Leopard boy", is completely false - like most of them are.


----------



## iMav (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Because I would be totally pwned if you did that.


 acceptance is the first step to reform


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> _"Apple has included a read-only version ZFS in Leopard as a future file system option for high-end storage systems."_
> 
> This comes from the link you provided yourself. I don't know how you manage to miss details that prove you wrong.


Lolz....do u understand the difference between read only & fully supported? In this case even MS support Mac file systems over a network in Vista 

This is what you said



> ZFS is there in Leopard. It is fully supported but it is not the default.


The quote mentioned "Read only"....I just laugh at your knowledge boy. . Here is how it is available.



> ZFS "is only available a read-only option from the command line," according to an Apple spokesperson.



Let me know if you call it a user friendly way, & if u r gonna use it 



> I am not commenting on whether ZFS is good or bad. I've no idea what it is supposed to be (apart from the fact that it is a file system) and I don't care either. All I know is that it is there in Leopard, in whatever form it may be.


In short, Salesman = Sir, don't go by the technical things. Just look at the UI it looks so cool


----------



## aryayush (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Let me know if you call it a user friendly way, & if u r gonna use it


No, most probably not which is why I did not write it in bold nor did I claim that it was a huge improvement or anything. I just said that compared to Tiger, ZFS would be an addition in Leopard. You are the one who has to pop up after every post I make showing your ignorance about all things Apple. You said that ZFS would not be there in Leopard and you were wrong.

(And I know that, as usual, you will continue arguing until I shut up and never admit to not knowing about something. So continue, just don't expect me to reply.)


----------



## spironox (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

anyone knows when the leopard will be out of the box ? 

and any prediction about the $ factor ? are yaar at lest i can save some money till then na thats y asking


----------



## aryayush (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yes, Leopard will be released in October and will reach India by November. The price will be around Rs. 6,500.


----------



## spironox (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

till october i am on a sharp cost reduction
+
hmm less cigg will save me around       
[ davidoff calssic pack Rs84 (daily 1pack)*90 days = 7560 RS saved ] 

ehhh easy game rest of money for a less freq smoke i guess ..

like i say ..booting nicotine


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				spironox said:
			
		

> till october i am on a sharp cost reduction
> +
> hmm less cigg will save me around
> [ davidoff calssic pack Rs84 (daily 1pack)*90 days = 7560 RS saved ]
> ...


 
An apple OS is always better than smoking.


----------



## iMav (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

i agree with that ... a half eaten rotten apple is far far better than a cig


----------



## spironox (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

agreed dosto i hope this os atlest  brings a cut to the smoking habit of mine


----------



## aryayush (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

How much did you buy that iBook for?


----------



## spironox (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> How much did you buy that iBook for?



got that ibook G4 for 20000/- flat

i fell in love with G4 and it was a on the spot deal i mean the mac guys were gwacking me!


by the way aryayush fast track on mac was nice i just wish it was printed on some good quality paper rest is fine! 

i have lend books to many of my mac fans and all liked they all wish to thanks you for sharing the knowledge !


----------



## aryayush (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Ah, they are you are all quite welcome! It is my pleasure.

The paper quality, of course, I had no control over. 


Do any of your friends have Macs too?


----------



## spironox (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

yeah i have 

mine elder brother got so impressed by the ibook that he brought the same for himself 

so i have a 12"display Ibook G4 and he has bigger version i think its 14-15" display

i really am looking forward to upgrade the ram and the basic up gradation like the HDD and the DVD rom but i am really clueless as mac are not that much entertained by the local vendors ( i face lots of criticisms when i had brought the mac many fascinated the product other just laughed that there wont be any support for mac ) i am too happy that digit and many other sites are there to help Mac addicts like me now .... 

i would really want a mac genius like u aryayush & others to support some newly mushrooming fans like me and my bro.. 

even thought we didnt know what to do with the many function we atlest try to learn the scripts ( i hav a backgrnd of programming) elder bro is pure business  man so his knowledge base depends upon me for any small problems 

i wanted to ask 

what are most important and essentials .dmgs and peripherals that one need with a G4 ( i mean must have stuffs)

if any body can list them i will be very thankful ...


----------



## aryayush (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

First of all, I'm no Mac _Genius_. That is just a custom user title I gave myself but it does not mean that my knowledge about Macs is enough for me to qualify as a genius.

Second, where do you live?

Third, there is no such thing as essential DMGs. Basically, you download what you want to use. Two good websites I can recommend are:
*www.macupdate.com/
*guide.apple.com/universal/

And this is from the first page:





			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> I can recommend these applications I use:
> *OmniWeb* - A very good and beautifully designed (paid) web browser.
> *Acquisition*, *Inquisition*, *NewsFire* and *Xtorrent* - P2P client, Safari search plug-in, RSS reader and torrent client respectively.
> *Transmission* - Free torrent client. Most people, including me, prefer it to Xtorrent.
> ...



Milind is sick right now. When he'll be healthy again, he'll chip in with his own recommendations. If you want an application for doing something and cannot find it, tell me. I'll show you to it.


----------



## spironox (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

thanks i am using some software of the free GNU 

i am using audium 
onyx
and microsoft office 
camino browser etc

but i am unable to get the photshop Cs3 or any version (for mac) as there are very few vednors..

i am bascially trying to use the free softwares (except microsoft office).. and one most imp thing i misplaced /lost /forgot the orginal cds that came with Mac   i mean all of them there were like 3 of them one with the Os and all of mine OS X 10.3.09 ! is there any way to get them i mean does anyone has them or a copy or a upgrade to 10.4 


I also got this cd partition features as gift from a mac buddy 
its ipartition Boot Cd  but the problem is that the cd doesnt boot !

i was wishing i had some partition on my hdd so as to organize the data 

any help with the problem 

ahhh i belong to gujarat ( alwasy on move bcoz of jobs demand in gujarat)


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

You can do one thing.

1) I guess you have only 1 big partition in your HD in which Mac OS X is installed. Use iPartiton or Volume Works to make another partition in your Mac HD.

2) Now you have 2 partitions, copy everything that u want to backup to the other HD. In Mac OS X you cannot change the location of Pictures, Music & Movies folder I guess, so make another folder on the new partition & copy files there. Do this to make the Mac's OS partition as slim as possible.

3) Go to disk utility & create a copy of your OS Partition, in the new partition. It will be saved as a very big .dmg file. This is why I said, slim your Mac OS X installation disk. Then burn this into a DVD

4) If you have an external Harddisk, then make a Mac OS X Journled extended partition in that harddisk & use RsyncX to make a complete OS Backup in the external HD's partition.

Some of the essential softwares for Mac OS X which I use. You needs might be differend

1) Uno 1.52....a must have for Mac
2) Maccam, if you have a webcam
3) iGetter download manager
4) Transmission for torrent files
5) Perian 1.0 & FlipforMac
6) AC3 decoder
7) 1Passwd, if you use some browser other then Safari.
8 ) Filecutter
9) Service Scurbber
10) App cleaner, the uninstaller which Apple forgot to bundle.
11) Monolingual & Xslimmer...a must have. This alone will save lots of Harddisk space.
12) Skim PDF reader
13) Stuffit Expander
14) BrunAgain DVD for making multisession DVDs
15) Candybar, shashifter & Pixadex


----------



## aryayush (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

The last three applications can seriously screw your OS X installation. Use with extreme caution.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> The last three applications can seriously screw your OS X installation. Use with extreme caution.





> 13) Stuffit Expander
> 14) BrunAgain DVD for making multisession DVDs
> 15) Candybar, shashifter & Pixadex



You mean these  r u on pot today?


----------



## aryayush (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I meant ShapeShifter in particular.

By the way, the part you have quoted consists of a total of five applications. How old do you have to be to learn basic mathematics!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> I meant ShapeShifter in particular.



:ROFL....plz don't even change the wallpaper on your Mac 

[/quote]By the way, the part you have quoted consists of a total of five applications. How old do you have to be to learn basic mathematics![/quote]

You said last 3 applications. I selected last 3 options.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

if i buy a mac pro...then tht would be as a gift for my gf
thanks to the hype around it


----------



## aryayush (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> You said last 3 applications. I selected last 3 options.




Verizon doesn't know dollars from cents and gx_saurav doesn't know applications from options. 

*New Parallels Beta adds support for iPhone, other enhancements*
Posted Aug 2nd 2007 9:00PM by Chris Ullrich

I love the iPhone and I love virtualization software like Parallels to run Windows on my Mac. But until now I couldn't get my two loves together if I needed to sync my iPhone with Windows while running it in Parallels. Well, according to the official Parallels blog, that problem may now be a thing of the past due to recent improvements in the software. At the site, they detail information concerning the latest beta release of their software which contains a host of new and improved features.

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.tuaw.com/media/2007/08/parallels_desktop_for_macsmall.jpg​
Among these new and improved features are a fix for Coherence Windows which now will work in Expose' and a fix for the Image Tool to allow it to work with snapshotted drives. Other changes include improvements to the Parallels' Explorer tool which allows you to view information on your virtual hard drive even when Parallels isn't running and, of course, the previously mentioned ability to sync your IPhone with Windows XP or Vista running in Parallels.

All of the other improvements seem like good ones but you're probably asking yourself why would someone want to sync an iPhone with Windows in Parallels when they can just sync it to the Mac OS? Well, the answer is also found at the Parallels blog, as written by Ben Rudolph. "Yes, I realize the irony of syncing an Apple device with Windows running on a Mac, but lots of people need to hook their iPhones up to Outlook. Try not to judge." Sounds reasonable to me.

[Via The Unofficial Apple Weblog (TUAW)]


Awesome update! gx_saurav was asking me why I keep Windows around. This is why. I just love to test these awesome new features that keep cropping up at lightening speed in both Parallels and VMWare Fusion.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Why use parallels with Windows to sync iPhone, won't iTunes native do it.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Read my post please. You might find the answer somewhere there.


BTW, I have to say something. gx_saurav, for the first time in his life, was right about something related to Macs. UNO is an awesome application and the consistency of sunken unified GUI looks awesome. I have tried various ShapeShifter themes but have always found that the default GUI looks best. So I wasn't too keen to try UNO. However, seeing as Apple themselves are headed in that direction with Leopard, I decided to give it a try. I'm pleased I did. My Mac, if it is even possible, looks sexier than ever before.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> for the first time in his life, was right about something related to Macs


Ah! how ignorant u r. Didn't I corrected u by saying that Apple isn't using EFI from 2001  



> However, seeing as Apple themselves are headed in that direction with Leopard, I decided to give it a try. I'm pleased I did.


Lolz, so you installed UNO just cos Apple is doing the same , you really don't know how to customise. An eye opener for you.....

*img260.imageshack.us/img260/3356/vista1nt8.th.jpg

Thats 100% Windows Vista. I didn't change the icons to Ekisho, if I do that...u will say, its 100% Mac OS X 

This just in. *Since Mac OS X does not gives u an option to hide some file or folders, you need a 3rd party application to do this. Presenting Altomac Hide Folders*



> Altomac Hide Folders
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aryayush (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Mac OS X does, however, provide the much better and safer option of making encrypted disk images and putting your private files there.

You just arrange your desktop that way for screenshots. It is almost impossible to use Windows without a task bar and a dock instead. What about all your complaints about the dock? What about it not grouping windows together? What about not liking the default look of Mac OS X? Even your wallpaper is the same but with a different hue. This is what I call _"thook ke chaatna"_!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Mac OS X does, however, provide the much better and safer option of making encrypted disk images and putting your private files there.



Bitlocker file encryption, Folder security in Vista. Nope u have no idea what they are.



> You just arrange your desktop that way for screenshots.


Well, yeah....



> It is almost impossible to use Windows without a task bar and a dock instead.



Try on your WIndows installation. We can work even without the taskbar with dock installed 


> What about all your complaints about the dock? What about it not grouping windows together? What about not liking the default look of Mac OS X?



You think I m using that UI & dekstop on my Vista? I did this just to show how much we can mould the Windows UI to our choice or El Jobso's choice.



> Even your wallpaper is the same but with a different hue.



Thats a different wallpaper all together  from deviantart



> This is what I call _"thook ke chaatna"_!



Arya, Some month ago : Consistent UI in an OS is bad. Different skins for different apps make it easier to use & identify.

Arya , today : Consistent UI is good, cos Steve Jobs said so.

This is what I call......"the phrase"



> Mac OS X does, however, provide the much better and safer option of making encrypted disk images and putting your private files there.



You mean encrypted partitions? Can I password protect it? Can I hide it from showing in disk utility? Can I hide it from opening by Go->"type address here"


----------



## aryayush (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Bitlocker file encryption, Folder security in Vista. Nope u have no idea what they are.


Did I say you cannot do it in Vista!



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> You think I m using that UI & dekstop on my Vista? I did this just to show how much we can mould the Windows UI to our choice or El Jobso's choice.


Which just proves my point. The default UI is what works best because the software engineers who wrote the OS have a far better understanding of the software than you do.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Arya, Some month ago : Consistent UI in an OS is bad. Different skins for different apps make it easier to use & identify.
> 
> Arya , today : Consistent UI is good, cos Steve Jobs said so.
> 
> This is what I call......"the phrase"


1. I have the full right to change my opinion whenever I wish to.
2. I had not seen what a consistent UI looked like before Leopard came along and since the UI on my Mac looked good anyway, I did not bother with the consistency.

The only mistake I did was acknowledge that you were right, for once. I don't know, I just prefer being truthful.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> You mean encrypted partitions? Can I password protect it? Can I hide it from showing in disk utility? Can I hide it from opening by Go->"type address here"


Yes. You can make a new disk image from Disk Utility and choose to encrypt it with a password. When you click on the DMG, you'll have to enter the password before it will mount. After it has mounted, it is just like a normal disc/partition. You can open it on other Macs too if you have the password but not on Windows.

I'm not blaming Windows. Don't start again.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> The default UI is what works best because the software engineers who wrote the OS have a far better understanding of the software than you do.



Lolz....what a logic. I hope u never talk to Mehul cos he is using Gentoo in a way, the developerd didn't intend to. 



> You can open it on other Macs too if you have the password but not on Windows.



Macdrive 7 FYI


----------



## aryayush (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Macdrive cannot read encrypted DMGs.


----------



## yash (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

hey guys, sup? user of core 2 duo 2.17 ghz 15 inch mbp here. I didn't bother reading through first 26 pages of this thread, so I don't know where the conversation's at, but who can't wait to get their hands on leopard?


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

4 people in line , excludes me.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I can't wait. I am stuck on 19% (which means goobimama is automatically stuck as well). 

Gawd! I need the new Finder and Time Machine. Also, Delicious Library is going to have an awesome, core animation powered Leopard only interface in the next version. Can't wait. 

Hey, does your MBP run a bit too hot?


----------



## yash (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

what do u mean by 'bit too hot'? I can usually use it on my lap. the case temperature (enclosure bottom) hardly touches 40 or goes above it. and if I am wearing shorts, (or in any other cases when it might be resting directly on skin) , i use a utility called coolbook to 'underclock' the cpu, It reduces the voltage and clock speed of the processor to keep it cooler even though the fans are at lowest speeds. also, try smcfan control to bump up the minimum fan speed of ur laptop to have it cool faster. also note that unline u, I am using bottom of the line 15 inch macbook pro.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Ah well, I've tried smcFanControl but found a better alternative, Fan Control. It installs as a preference pane and automatically increases/decreases the fan speeds based on the temperature. 

Do you read Fake Steve?


----------



## yash (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

yeah, sometimes.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Did you know he's been busted? He's a columnist for _Forbes_ magazine, Daniel Lyons.

I guess he won't be quite so blunt now.


----------



## yash (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

yeah, i just found out... lol


----------



## aryayush (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

*gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2007/08/nexgen-imac-mockup.jpg

I hope they come up with some radical new design, but this is not too bad either. :drool:

(For the uninitiated, Apple has called a press conference today that is supposed to be "about Mac products only".)

Engaged will cover it live here.

Event starts at 10:30 PM IST.


Steve, you better not disappoint us; I'm already so sad about Fake Steve's going bust.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^^^^ you can just imagine how pathetic iphone & Leoaprd were when a Macboy says "its less then perfect" 

New Macs, nah don't think so...my best bet is a tablet Mac, like tablet PCs released 4 years ago, just twice the cost & running Mac OS without any USB port, something like this. 

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/994.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

The Jobsmeister is strictly against tablet Macs, so they are not going to be a reality any time soon. But then again, he was also against multi-button mouse. You never know.

New Macs are a given. If not the iMac, then it will be some other Mac. But I am almost sure it is going to be new iMacs. I hope they also have some interesting announcements about Leopard and .Mac. This is gonna be exciting!


----------



## iMav (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

rumor has it that the 'new mac keyboards' have already started shipping


----------



## aryayush (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

The Jobsmeister is strictly against tablet Macs, so they are not going to be a reality any time soon. But then again, he was also against multi-button mouse. You never know.

New Macs are a given. If not the iMac, then it will be some other Mac. But I am almost sure it is going to be new iMacs. I hope they also have some interesting announcements about Leopard and .Mac. This is gonna be exciting!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> The Jobsmeister is strictly against tablet Macs, so they are not going to be a reality any time soon.


Multi-touch Tablet Mac with 10" LCD which costs a bomb....oh wait, just another add on to Apple's expensive line of Mac 



> New Macs are a given. If not the iMac, then it will be some other Mac. But *I am almost sure it is going to be new iMacs.*


Source plz



> I hope they also have some interesting announcements about Leopard and .Mac. This is gonna be exciting!


Add some features to Leopard like ZFS & Cut option. Free .mac

Taken from here

Lolz....how many things will Apple copy & still say they invented it. T*hey ripped Vista's breadcrumb bar straight,* however good they added what MS missed. Drag & srop to those small 16X16 icons of *pathbar *

Time machine is slow. Obviously, it is backing up & journling


----------



## aryayush (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> how many things will Apple copy & still say they invented it. T[/b]hey ripped Vista's breadcrumb bar straight[/b]


Yes, they did. Lifted it from here and dropped it there.

Difference is, they improved it, unlike Microsoft which took good features like the Dashboard and ruined them.

And I can guarantee you they are not going to claim that they invented it.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Source plz


Why do I need a source to hope for something? To expect something to happen?


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Yes, they did. Lifted it from here and dropped it there.  Difference is, they improved it


  You were the one hating Visa's tree view nevigation saying the icons are  so small, 16X16....but when Apple did it in Pathbar, all hail Apple . It still  doesn't shows the current address of where u r in pathbar when u click on the bar

  Eye opener for you arya, *Vista's address bar lets u copy the apth u r at right now*

Mac OS X's pathbar can' do this & it won't show u the address of where u r right now so that later on u can copy & paste this address somewhere if required like terminal
 Hey, if address bar is not required then why is apple givign it ?


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I just hope the new machines are not white, some colour options will be a better thing on side of apple.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> You were the one hating Visa's tree view nevigation saying the icons are  so small, 16X16....but when Apple did it in Pathbar, all hail Apple .


That's because spring loaded folders are still there. And the target zones of the icons in Leopard's path bar are still significantly larger than Vista's tiny icons in the tree view.

All said and done, I do accept that they lifted this feature straight off Windows and applied a bit of the Apple polish to it. You may gloat if you wish to; the opportunities are rare anyway. I won't spoil it for you.


To Mac users, there is this nifty little utility I found that lets you export your Address Book entries to your Gmail contacts. It is called Address Book to CSV Exporter.


----------



## iMav (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

 arya at 1 time u say its useless and a little later oh its so cool they have it  my 11yr old bro is same  (punn intended)


----------



## aryayush (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I said the bread-crumb navigation in Vista is useless? When? Show it to me.

I never did. I said that the column view is loads better because you can see the contents of each folder and can drag stuff to them to, which you cannot do with the bread-crumb bar in Vista. If you did not know yet, you can indeed drag stuff to the path bar in Leopard, thus making it more useful than Vista's implementation.

I don't know where you get your ideas from but the bread-crumb bar was the best addition to Explorer, far better than that stupid checkbox thing to select files. The only gripe is that it could have been a lot more useful than it is now if Microsoft had one of Apple's defining qualities - attention to detail.


----------



## iMav (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

ya ya now that apple has it u never said anything about the breadcrumb  as i said u remind me of my brother's behavior at the dinner table


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> I said the bread-crumb navigation in Vista is useless? When? Show it to me.



Lolz....thook ke chatna, if Column view is so good then why complex things by giving the path bar 



> If you did not know yet, you can indeed drag stuff to the path bar in Leopard, thus making it more useful than Vista's implementation.



No. U can indeed drag & drop to that particular folder, but not inside a folder inside the parent folder. Also you cannot go from somewhere to somewhere using the path bar



> I don't know where you get your ideas from but the bread-crumb bar was the best addition to Explorer, far better than that stupid checkbox thing to select files.



Tomorrow if Apple uses check box too, again..thook ke chatna


----------



## aryayush (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> No. U can indeed drag & drop to that particular folder, but not inside a folder inside the parent folder.


Yes, you can.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Also you cannot go from somewhere to somewhere using the path bar


Yes, you can. What do you think it is for then? For staring at the folder names!

________________

Four people have bought a Mac due to my influence, directly or indirectly, and all of them have been very happy with their respective purchases. Today, another person bought it. She's my sister and has worked for Google for two months. She's just bought it today; let's see whether she likes it or not.

One person, however, did not buy a Mac (I hadn't even suggested it to him because I don't particularly like him). He is an IIT student and bought a Dell. Dirt cheap. Five days later, some keys on the keyboard stopped working. He had that fixed without any issues. Then, one day he went to my sister's house, who has a MacBook and guess what he says, _"Saala, main bhi_ Mac _hi le leta!"_ My sister, who had advised him to buy a MacBook, just started at him.

(This post is for recounting my experience to fellow Mac users, which does not include gx_saurav and iMav - so you are not required to respond to it.)


----------



## yash (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

aryayush, the rumor mill says that new macs are brushed metal, not the 'iphone glass' macs... check it out here *www.tuaw.com/2007/06/04/rumor-brushed-metal-imacs/


----------



## aryayush (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

This is why I always say Apple's attention to detail is simply awe-inspiring. When you schedule your Mac to automatically go to sleep/shut down at some time (which, in itself, is an extremely simple thing to do), it shows this dialog box ten minutes before going to sleep:

*img168.imageshack.us/img168/1935/picture2nl6.png


My Mac is scheduled to go to sleep at 07:55 AM in the morning. Day before yesterday, I was awake and using it before that time. When it was about 07:52, I thought it would probably be better to disable the automatic sleep option otherwise it would sleep and I would have to wake it up. But then I thought - OK, I'll not disable it and once it goes to sleep, I'll go and have a bath, do _hawan_, have breakfast and then use my Mac.
At 07:55, this popped up. I was amazed. I was absolutely shocked. Some engineer at Apple even thought this through. This is simply crazy stuff.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Oh the time just doesn't pass. I slept for 12 hours tonight (woke up at 5 in the evening) just so the wait will get easier... aayush, see you at engadget at 10:30..


----------



## aryayush (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

LOL! I do this too. Although I am so addicted to my Mac that the prospect of sleeping for long hours is scary. But I do wish I could just sleep and wake up at 10:30 PM. 

Both of you, Milind and Yash, come online on Yahoo! at that time. We'll have a conference chat during the live blog.


----------



## iMav (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Both of you, Milind and Yash, come online on Yahoo! at that time. We'll have a conference chat during the live blog


 *yes plan ur stratergy*  u will certainly have to stick together coz its not gonna be surprising that another good peice of hardware is gonna be ruined by stupid software


----------



## aryayush (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Sigh! *us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/46.gif

But we did manage five posts between us - that must be a new record.

Alas! Good things and great times never last.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> When you schedule your Mac to automatically go to sleep/shut down at some time (which, in itself, is an extremely simple thing to do), it shows this dialog box ten minutes before going to sleep



Ah! ....I have to resist talking about the extremely powerful Windows Schedular engine , which can easily do this & whatever else u want.



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> (This post is for recounting my experience to fellow Mac users, which does not include gx_saurav and iMav - so you are not required to respond to it.)



Why do u always drag us?

My monitor broke again, I am gonna sue Samsung tomorrow. Damn....I hope I can see the Webcast on TV (using as monitor  which Mac users can't do.)


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Whats the big deal !!  Its as dumb like the harry potter craze, yet not that popular .


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> Whats the big deal !!  Its as dumb like the harry potter craze, yet not that popular .


I know, but just look at the UI, it looks so cool 

Besides, I wanna see how much more Apple has copied Alienware, HP touchsmart PCs etc....if today Apple releases a touch screen based iMac then Arya will be the first one to say "Apple innovated" when he doesn't even knows about HP Touchsmart PC or *GSX Concept PC*


----------



## aryayush (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yeah, they'll surely copy that last one. LOL! 

I know a man can dream... but there's a limit! 


*The live coverage has kicked off!*

MacNN is also covering it. Text only updates but it has auto-reload. Cool! 

Thanks to Anand for the info! 

*1. Consistent growth thrice the rate of the rest of the industry.

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/08/dsc_1305.jpg


2. New glass and aluminium iMacs.

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/08/dsc_1309.jpg

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/08/dsc_1313.jpg

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/08/dsc_1310.jpg

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/08/dsc_1319.jpg*

_"Up to 2.4GHz Core 2 Extreme processor, up to 4GB of memory. ATI Radeon HD graphics card, up to 1TB of hard drive storage. 802.11n and Bluetooth 2.0 built-in."_


*3. iPhoto '08*


Big upgrade to iPhoto. A new 'Events' view makes managing photos easier than ever before.
A new hide photos feature.
Moving the mouse over an event shows a preview. This is called "skimming".

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/08/dsc_1334.jpg


*4. .Mac*

New web gallery neatly integrated with iPhoto '08.
Rich web 2.0 experience.
Allows print quality downloads.
One-button publishing.
Integrated with the iPhone.
Any browser, any operating system.
Anyone can upload to anyone's gallery if permitted, using specially generated email addresses.
"Skimming" in the web app too.
10GB storage.
Same price. Sigh!

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/08/dsc_1331.jpg

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/08/dsc_1332.jpg

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/08/dsc_1370.jpg


_[Continued..._


----------



## aryayush (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

_... here.]_


*5. iMovie '08*

A whole new application with a different icon.
Mostly engineered by just one Apple engineer.
Hear that sound? That is Windows Movie Maker crying. Awesome application, this one!
Can upload to YouTube directly. All built in.
Standard resolution better than DVD quality.
Skimming.
Too many features to list here.
Awesome icon. 
.Mac web gallery.
Custom resolution for iPhone, fully integrated.
Make a movie in twenty minutes flat.
*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/08/dsc_1337.jpg

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/08/dsc_1339.jpg


*6. iWeb '08*

Live web widgets.
Integrated with Google Maps. (They're crazy about Google Maps and YouTube!)
Google AdSense. (Sign up and manage it from within the application itself. Cool!)
Media index page.
Personal domain. (Yay! I am subscribing if they lower the price.)
More themes, of course.

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/08/dsc_1346.jpg


*7. iDVD '08*

Pro encoding.
New themes.

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/08/dsc_1352.jpg


*8. GarageBand*

New feature called "Magic GarageBand".
Multi-take recording.
Play with built-in genres.

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/08/dsc_1354.jpg

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/08/dsc_1362.jpg

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/08/dsc_1355.jpg

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/08/dsc_1367.jpg


*9. Keynote '08*

Now, this is getting insane! 
New text effects in Keynote.
New transitions.
Instant Alpha. Take the background out of photographs.
Smart Builds allows more complex animations.
Great new themes.


*10. Pages '08*

Two modes: Page layout and Word processor.
Contextual format bar.
Tracks changes.
Compatible with Word documents, as usual.
140 Apple designed templates


*11. Numbers '08*

A new spreadsheet application. Take that, Office!
Intelligent tables.
Readable formulas.
Checkboxes and sliders.
Sort and filter.
Flexible canvas.
Charts, images and text.
Interactive printing.
Beautiful templates.
Fully compatible with Excel documents.
iWork '08 will retail for $79.
Both iLife '08 and iWork '08 work well with both Tiger and Leopard.

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/08/dsc_1374.jpg

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/08/dsc_1378.jpg

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/08/dsc_1376.jpg

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/08/dsc_1375.jpg


*11. Mac Mini refresh as well. Faster processors. It is not dying.*



_"How well will you market this ecosystem to consumers, and show how seamlessly all this stuff works together?"
_
Steve: "We've got a phenomenal customer base, they show their friends and their friends get jealous."


_"Why are you not participating in Intel Inside program and not putting stickers on your Macs?"
_
Steve: "What can I say? We like our own stickers better. Don't get me wrong, we love Intel, combined with our OS, we've really tuned them well together. Everyone knows we use Intel processors, we'd rather tell them about the product inside the box."

Phil: "Too much stuff on PC box, stickers on laptop, trialware, You don't have to peel stuff off."


_"How thin are the iMacs?"
_
Steve: "Really thin. You'll get your hands on it in a minute, but they're appreciably thinner."


_"Two thirds of your products on mobile side, where do things go on the Mac side."
_
Steve: "Desktops still an important part. Don't require miniaturization of notebook, can offer bigger keyboards, screens, lower cost. Some consumers will want to own both. We think iMac has bright future ahead of it."


_"Didn't mention Mac mini today, how is it doing?"
_
Tim: "We're refreshing the Mac mini today."


_"Mentioned AdSense, what's the relationship between Apple and Google?"
_
Steve: "We are working closer with Google, they offer back end services we want to tie into our offerings. Google likes our products, too."


_"Looking at what you've done with the iPhone, there's volatility in the stock. How satisfied that the product is on track?"
_
Steve: "We think the iPhone is a pretty strong success, we think most of the world sees it that way too. We're really happy with how it's going."


_"How is Apple TV today? How does it fit into Mac?"
_
Steve: "We're here to talk about Mac, we'll have some news for the Apple TV soon, but nothing to talk about today."


_"What about AMD chips?"
_
Steve: "We use Intel chips"


_"What about the iMac in business?"
_
Tim: "We're seeing a lot of growth in business use. Mac is growing and a lot of that is business."

Steve: "A lot of other apps that run on the Mac, MSFT Office. But don't discount that more and more of business is communication, so lots of people have to sell internally, and they're excited about the tools we're offering. We see the iMac having some traction in business."


_"With someone editing movies and going to publish, why not support HD uploads?"
_
Steve: "We do. Turns out that HD camcorders don't have sensors that are full HD, so they produce images that are slightly lower than HD, but are still stellar. We use that res, which is close, but not quite HD. Best you can do under $10k" Uh, that's not quite right, is it?


_"Introduced multitouch on iPhone, what about for the Mac?"
_

Steve: "Makes sense for the iPhone, not sure it makes sense in the Mac. Classify that as a research project."


Last question: _"There has been a suggestion that Apple appeals to smaller elite than mass customer base. Is it your goal to overtake PC in marketshare?"_

Steve: "Goal is to make the best PC in the world, and make something we can recommend to family in friends. There is some stuff in our industry we wouldn't be proud to ship. We can't ship junk. Thresholds we just can't cross. But we want to make the best personal computers in the industry. Our products are usually not premium priced. Price our competitors' computers, and add in all the extras, we're competitive. We don't offer stripped down products. We compare favorably. Thank you very much for coming today."

*Awesome reply!!*


That's it. Goodbye!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> Moving the mouse over an event shows a preview. This is called "skimming".


Wonder if this is copied from Windows Photo gallery. U got a screenshot of this?

I hope iPhoto now supports tree view nevigation

Rest...well...already been using in terms of Lightroom/ACDSee. Nothing new or appeling in iPhoto 08


> Hear that sound? That is Windows Movie Maker crying. Awesome application, this one!


Compare Windows Movie Maker in Vista (Free with OS) with this additional paid add-on , what a comparision. Is iMovie free & bundled in the OS? No you have to buy it seperately from the OS. For the same price, compare that to Photoshop Elements, & still iMovie lacks behind in terms of export options & file types.



> Too many features to list here.
> Awesome icon.


 Lolz...you call that a reason to buy this 



> New text effects in Keynote.
> New transitions.


 Lolz...you call that a new feature to buy this 



> A new spreadsheet application. Take that, Office!
> Intelligent tables.



Yeah, just 10 years late...hey does it opens Excel spreadsheets?


----------



## iMav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

iDVD and iMovie and .Mac .... i wonder what prompted Apple to re-think these applications ... was it their creative heads or better appz offered for free by another software company  :roll:


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> Compare Windows Movie Maker in Vista (Free with OS)


iMovie is also free with a mac....


----------



## iMav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Numbers has 'full' compatibility with excel acc. to gizmodo


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> Hear that sound? That is Windows Movie Maker crying. Awesome application, this one!


Wait, both take small clips & put them on a timeline. What is Apple doing new with its paid applicaion that Windows Movie Maker for free isn't doing in Vista?



> Pages
> 140 Apple designed templates


Can I make my own? Oh , sorry I can't.



> *11. Numbers '08*
> A new spreadsheet application. Take that, Office!
> Intelligent tables.
> Readable formulas.
> ...


I am seriously asking, where are all the other features of excel? Where is 3d graph creation? Where is flowchart & bar graph creation? Where is Web server based graph updating?....what new does Number 08 does?



> *11. Mac Mini refresh as well. Faster processors. It is not dying.*


Good, have they updated to GMA X3500? & reduced the price to Rs 25k?



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> iMovie is also free with a mac....


Photoshop Elements OEM also comes bundled with Every OEM PC or Camera/Phone manufacturer. So...whats your point here?


----------



## aryayush (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Believe it or not, folks - this is the new wireless keyboard:

*images.apple.com/keyboard/images/index_hero_wireless20070807.png

I don't think I have seen anything quite so sexy in my life before. It is also incredibly compact.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

nice keyboard.. well i have the Microsoft Desktop 7000 and that keyboard is also awesome.. but this one is too sexy... ! great find


----------



## iMav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

yup i like the place for the power button but many be able access it if their machine furniture is kinda rectangular box shaped open from top


----------



## aryayush (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

The keyboards _finally_ have media buttons. Not sure why they changed the Exposé keys though.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I think I'll get me one of them keyboards just to feel good about my "old iMac" *sob*


----------



## aryayush (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

*12. Mac Pros updated too. Quadro FX 5600 in the new beasts.*

Are they completely insane! What is this - a plan of world dominion!!


----------



## iMav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

'finally' u mean to say that till now keyboards were just typing hardware  .... the world has moved ages ahead  about time apple thought about it ... but im sure until apple thought of those the salesman would hv been saying multimedia keyboards are crap they have so mnay buttons that allow u to control ur media playback y do u want them when u can use ur mouse


----------



## aryayush (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> I think I'll get me one of them keyboards just to feel good about my "old iMac" *sob*


LOL!

Milind, I'll send you the 900MB iLife guided tour. I'm downloading it tonight. 

There is also a new iMac advertisement.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^^ nah more like a plan to copy Dell.

I wonder, why the USB Keyboard is bigger & more easier to use then the wireless keyboard. 

Where is the palm rest?

New iMac is just the old thing in new package. Bring back iMac G4 Jobs


----------



## iMav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

palm rest what is that there is no hardware like palm rest  what palm rest are u talking about palm rest is all crap  there is no UI in palm rest


----------



## aryayush (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

*images.apple.com/imac/images/gallery/imackeyboard_4_20070807.jpg

LOL! LMAO!! 

They sure know how to advertise!! (I'm willing to bet they've added a few rudimentary wires in the Dell setup. )


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

*This is the new Wired keyboard*

*This is wireless.*

Where did all the extra buttons go in Wireless? Was it so hard to make it? $79 for something which gives less features then $49. ....

iMav.

Trust me, once the Macboys start typing lots of thing on a Mac keyboard, they will realize how much they miss a Palm rest.


----------



## iMav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

well arya to be honest u should chk out a vaio its as good looking and wire free 

@gx palm rest mein UI hai nahi toh kaise banaye ...

and *besides whats the point of these show pieces if ur gonna run that useless wild animal that the owner cant tame*


----------



## aryayush (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I've just noticed. The iSight camera is almost invisible!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> well arya to be honest u should chk out a vaio its as good looking and wire free


Obviously he won't VAIO is a PC dude....

Hey did someone forgot to see the new Dell inspiron desktop line?



> Out with your iPhone, we've added "Send to Web Gallery" on your iPhone. Pick one, emails to special address, that photo will show up on your web gallery. Can tell friends about it, View others' web galleries right on your iPhone, great iPhone experience, fully integrated." Demo time!



:Yawn...why is Apple always late & copying the WIndows Live Photo Gallery & Spaces feature of publish via email?


----------



## iMav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

na no 1 forgot its just ignorance and lack of knowledge outside a particular realm


----------



## aku (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

lol!


----------



## aryayush (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Check out a live .Mac web gallery here:
*gallery.mac.com/emily_parker

WOW! Is this for real!! This is so totally worth spending $99 on. 

Not that I don't like the iPhone (specially now that it is fully integrated with iLife and .Mac) but this is what MacWorld '07 needed to be. 

@goobi, aku

See the web galley. Click on a picture and click on 'Info'. Now tell me whether this is a web application or a desktop one. I'm confused.


----------



## aku (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

jus wait..


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Wonder why Jobs compared iMac with that dell. Its not in the same price catagory.

Oh wait, new Dell are way ahead of iMacs


----------



## iMav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

arya use facebook instead of 99$ for that album


----------



## aryayush (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

*ApplePorn!*

*images.apple.com/home/2007/images/imac_hero_20070807.jpg

*images.apple.com/imac/images/gallery/imac_3_20070807.jpg

*images.apple.com/ilife/images/index_hero20070807.png

*images.apple.com/iwork/images/index_hero20070807.png

*images.apple.com/dotmac/images/index_hero20070807.png

Enjoy!


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I love the carousel display of albums. Web 2.0 it is.


----------



## aku (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

i think they sud even come up with a new word/term to define it beauty... 'beautiful' is no more the right term to describe it... it take sumthing much more to describe it...


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Milind looks at that apple pr0n. Then almost goes on to check his bank account. 
[Inner voice tellins him: Milind! don't even think about it! You have had a full year to get prepared for this day...]


----------



## iMav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

im sure u would agree that these displays would be way way to sexy if they all black i hope u have seen the samsung bourdeaux


----------



## aku (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

man it's superb!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

abe arya....u know how to use thumbnails or not.?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> i think they sud even come up with a new word/term to define it beauty... 'beautiful' is no more the right term to describe it... it take sumthing much more to describe it...


And the best part is, these things actually look like that in real life. There's no camera tricks to make it look beautiful.


----------



## aku (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

saurav.. dont stop him 2da.. he is way to excited for postin thumbnails..


----------



## aryayush (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> [Inner voice tellins him: Milind! don't even think about it! You have had a full year to get prepared for this day...]


LOL!


----------



## aku (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

yeah...


----------



## iMav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

but why arent these things available in black ... black looks killer man


----------



## aryayush (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@akuCRACKER
You escaped by a hair's breadth, dude. MacBooks have not been updated... yet. 

LOL! I've updated my signature to better reflect the updated situation!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Some good hardware, still hailed back due to software.

iWord 08 is good for Apple only users. When it comes to working, it provides so less compared to Office for Mac. Pages actually remind me of Word 2003 with built in templates.

iWeb, What are they competing with, ?Front page 2003? cos Expression web is.....well, way ahead.

Keynote, gimme some real time updates & real time graphs baby...oh wait, PowerPoint 2007 

Number, haven't used it. No comments.

New keyboard, where is the palm rest? Why is the wireless version stripped down? Where is the number pad? Why can't they make just one keyboard in both wired & wireless version? It makes more sence to get the Wired version...Oh wait...Logitech or Microsoft combinations..

So, what does Apple provide today...new iMac with silver black colour...oh wait, PCs have been doing that since ages 

Let the Macboys drool...while we PC users work to make some money


----------



## iMav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ u forgot .Mac


----------



## aku (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

but i wud hav been happier to see macbooks been updated... after all its nuthin less than orgasmic jus to take a luk at these machines..sud i evn call them 'machines'???


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

,Mac? Oh wait the "trying to be as integrated as possible" version of Windows Live services


----------



## iMav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ egg jactly


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Just saw that web 2.0 based Photo gallery. Now, for a web based gallery it is very good. I have not seen anything like that before.

However, if thats what iPhoto 08 is about to look like, then lolz.....ACDSee have bee doing these since....I don't know, 3 years maybe 

Hey arya, plz post a screenshot or picture of "Skimming". I m confusing whether it is copied from WIndows Live Photo gallery beta 

& Soura, net thik hua?


----------



## aryayush (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

One thing you really gotta adore about Apple is the shining attention to detail in _every single aspect_

No sooner had the conference finished that the Apple Store was back up, fully updated. The website changed drastically to reveal all the stuff that's been introduced/updated and every tiny little graphic has been taken care of. The old iMac is _nowhere_ to be seen (on the USA website). Awesome! There are hundreds of new videos and each one is in place. They even treat the website like a product.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

There you go. Everyone's gonna call it the old iMac now. Which it is. 

Excuse me while I go outside and drop a rock on my foot...


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> One thing you really gotta adore about Apple is the shining attention to detail in _every single aspect_


_

_All companies do 
Picture of skimming plz. Or some video maybe


----------



## aku (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

well... datz wat makes apple... uhh... apple i guess!!!


----------



## aryayush (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yes, it does.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> There you go. Everyone's gonna call it the old iMac now. Which it is.


LOL! You know what, I was actually trying to figure out a less painful way to say it, but there just in't any. I guess you gotta deal with it. 

@aku,
See? This guy bought it a year ago. You would have died if they had updated the MacBooks.


----------



## iMav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

im mean seriously guys is everything alright with u all major companies do that whats great about apple doing it  the content u can praise but not the fact that they update their site  every1 updates their sites when something new is launched ... internet is the biggest boom in the market how can any1 afford to neglect it ....


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

iMav u forgot, if Apple does it, then its good according to Macboys:d

I thought atleast now Apple will give an option to buy Blu-Ray or HD DVD drive with atleast highest end Mac Pro & iMac or as an selectable add on to Mac mini. Nothing like that. *No HD DVD or Blu Ray drive in iMac & Mac mini when they know that these cannot be upgraded like a PC desktop.*


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

ooh. I like the rounded corners of the photos in the iphoto library...
iLife and iWork, here I come.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I thought apple is going to introduce a new vaccuum cleaner.... The iSuck


----------



## iMav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^  ... thats the codename for leopard


----------



## shantanu (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

hey guys is this chit-chat or fight club.. ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> ooh. I like the rounded corners of the photos in the iphoto library...
> iLife and iWork, here I come.


Goobi, welcome to Picasa for Mac 



			
				shantanu said:
			
		

> hey guys is this chit-chat or fight club.. ?



We are discussing about Apple. This follows the rules of the thread.

Hey, *I just saw the iMac, No support for eSATA?

*Why is Apple behind the technology, what will the salesman have to copy paste now.

Are koi bhi....some screenshot or video of "Skimming" plz


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

At last the Mac mini is updated. Now I can recommend it to friends who want to go in for a Mac but don't want the full package iMac. The Core duo mini was a bit embarrassing...


----------



## aryayush (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yeah, that's right. I'm going to recommend it to _everyone_ now.

I'm sure the Mini is going to eat into the MacBook sales a bit now.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> ooh. I like the rounded corners of the photos in the iphoto library...
> iLife and iWork, here I come.


Me too. But then again, that's the same thing, I guess.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> At last the Mac mini is updated. Now I can recommend it to friends who want to go in for a Mac but don't want the full package iMac. The Core duo mini was a bit embarrassing...



Graphics, which is the new graphics chip? Intel G33 & P33/P35 is out, I hope they "At least" now provide GMA X3500 & say "Buy a Mac, you can run Vista Aero"


----------



## aryayush (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

... I had something to say but I forgot what it was... 

Oh yeah, on a Mac chatroom I am at right now, a switcher complained about how he couldn't get his Mac to quite VLC which was stuck.

There was this PC user there (who was slamming the new iMac) and he suggests, _"Try restarting it."_

Two Mac users simultaneously respond, _"What is it, Windows!"_ and _"It is a friggin' Mac, dude - not the **** they're calling Windows these days!"_

And then about twenty people simultaneously posted some form of laughter, including me!  It was damn funny!


----------



## iMav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

*Mac mini upgrades*

Apple quietly performed some updates to its Mac Mini range. The entry-level $599 Mac mini now sports a 1.83GHz Core 2 Duo processor, 1GB of DDR2 memory and an 80GB HDD. Stepping up the high-end $799 model gets you a 2.0GHz Core 2 Duo processor, 1GB of DDR2 memory and a 120GB HDD.

Standalone options for the two models include the option for 2GB of DDR2 memory along with a 160GB HDD.

Both models come standard with OS X 10.4, Front Row, the newly introduced iLife '08 and an Apple Remote.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> ... I had something to say but I forgot what it was...
> 
> Oh yeah, on a Mac chatroom I am at right now, a switcher complained about how he couldn't get his Mac to quite VLC which was stuck.
> 
> ...



So u all laughed at him but didn't helped him? Did anyone forgot to tell him about Activiti monitor or Xkill or Force Quit..

Oh wait, u were too busy drooling on new Mac.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Not that it affects me but one thing they could have given was a free/discount coupon to Leopard when it is released to people who buy Macs after today.


----------



## iMav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

now this is what i call a sexy back:

*gizmodo.com/assets/images/gallery/4/2007/08/medium_1042120363_a2dd3f986a_o.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I sure hope they release a video of this on iTunes.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Are someone tell me what is skimming? Is it like what I see on the web photo gallery that when I mouseover a thumbnail of an event it changes the thumbnail, & when I mouse over again, it changes to some other photo in that event.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Ah, goobi and aku have gone offline. I better quit too. It was a nice day. Thanks to everyone for the enthusiastic attendance!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Will post my bashings tomorrow .

Damn, *new Mac mini still uses GMA 950. *What the hell is Apple doing with Mac mini

Ok...got what skimming is.

When you mouse over an event in iPhoto 08, & drag the cursor to right or left it cycles through the next or previous image. If it is anything like the web application then this is how skimming looks like. Made using TechSmith Jing on Vista 

*Video of Skimming 2.5 MB RAR. SWF file.*


----------



## kalpik (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Good work arya!


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Congrats aayush. We needn't even go to engadget the next time for some good apple coverage...its right here on this thread!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yup, a very good sales man & copy paster he is...Kudos for the marketing boy 

iWork 08 trial is out now


----------



## iMav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

video of yesterday's time waste:

*url*


----------



## aryayush (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Thank you, kalpik and goobimama! 
I enjoyed that immensely. 

Now, for some more updates:

*John Gruber on iWork '08*

Pages ’08 includes Word-compatible change tracking. _*Keynote has been way better than PowerPoint ever since it shipped.*_ (Keynote might be the best desktop app in the world, in my opinion — it’s quite obvious that it’s Jobs’s personal favorite.) And, now, finally, Numbers: “the spreadsheet for the rest of us”.

Translation: _Microsoft, go **** yourselves_. This is the “bring it on” release of iWork.

_Emphasis added in the first paragraph.]_

[Via Daring Fireball]


I am in total agreement with the emphasised portion.

________________________________


*iPhones ready for web gallery now - automatically!*

Well, here's something interesting. This morning, I had three options when working with photos on my iPhone: "_Use as Wallpaper,_" "_Email Photo_" and "_Assign to Contact._" Well, I turned my phone on a minute ago (about 4:15 PM Eastern), and a fourth option has appeared: "_Send to Web Gallery._" No sync, no connection to my computer, it's just there. 

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.tuaw.com/media/2007/08/iphoerdygalry5150.jpg​
If you haven't restarted your iPhone today, do it now. A surprise may be waiting for you.

[Via The Unofficial Apple Weblog (TUAW)]


Seriously, I think I'm going to need something more effective than mere words to describe how incredibly cool this company is! 

___________________________________


*Pages '08 opens Word 2007 documents*

We reported that Office 2008 for the Mac has been delayed until January 2008, which means you'll have to use the beta file converter before you can open Word 2007 for Windows documents on your Mac (Office 2007 introduced a new file format called Office Open XML which Office 2004 for the Mac doesn't support. The converter dumbs down the file so Office for the Mac can open it).

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.tuaw.com/media/2007/08/iworkoffice2007sbm08072007.jpg​
Sure, you could do that, or you could use the first word processor for the Mac that supports that file format natively: Pages '08. That's right, Apple's little word processor that could can open Word 2007 documents (and earlier). It doesn't just open them either, Apple says that styles, tables, and other parts of the document are intact as well.

That sound you just heard? The MacBU screaming in frustration.

[Via The Unofficial Apple Weblog (TUAW)]


Yup, I did. Loud and clear. 
I'm glad I did not bother with that converter nonsense.

________________________________________


*The Dumbest Question I've Ever Heard*

Peter Cohen, Macworld:



> One question that came from the audience wondered why Apple doesn’t participate in the “Intel Inside” program, in which PC manufacturers affix the well-known labels to their computers.
> 
> “We like our own stickers better,” Jobs said. “Don’t get me wrong. We love working with Intel. We’re proud to ship Intel products in Macs. They’re screamers, and combined with our OS, we’ve tuned them well. It’s just that everyone knows we use Intel processors. We’d rather not tell them about the product that’s inside the box.”



Jobs offers a rare chance for a public Q&A and someone asks why they don’t booger up their computers with horrid stickers? Will someone please tell me who asked this question so I can name him jackass of the week?

Also, a great quote from Jobs, regarding why Apple doesn’t go after low-end market share in the PC market:



> “But there’s some stuff in our industry that we wouldn’t be proud to ship. And we just can’t do it. We can’t ship junk. There are thresholds we can’t cross because of who we are.”



[Via Daring Fireball]


Couldn't possibly agree more. Gruber is a friggin' genius.

______________________________


*Ars Technica unboxes a new iMac*

When Steve said those new iMacs were available today, he meant it. One of the lovable staffers at Ars Technica couldn't resist the siren's song of the new iMac. Since they are, you know, geeks they took a series of unboxing pictures which we are required, by law, to link to. Don't blame me, I'm just doing my duty as a card carrying member of the Mac Web.

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.tuaw.com/media/2007/08/07imac_iphotosbm08072007.jpg​
Apple was kind enough to include a nice, soft cloth with which to wipe the screen clean of all your friend's drool.

[Via The Unofficial Apple Weblog (TUAW)]


Sexy packaging; standard fare; nothing out of the ordinary. But it sure makes for some nice ApplePr0n - this is healthy stuff!

_______________________________


I have some complaints with iWeb '08:
1. Still no HTML editing.
2. Works only with .Mac.
3. No option to quickly set up a discussion board.

As awesome as it is, Apple should have taken into account the fact that people will now use it to build professional websites too (due to support for TLDs) and therefore, should at least have allowed editing the code from within the application.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> I am in total agreement with the emphasised portion.



Hmm....so Now I guess MS should stop the development of Office for Mac. Hey Arya, does pages 08 supportS ODF, Macros?



> Seriously, I think I'm going to need something more effective than mere words to describe how incredibly cool this company is!



How long has it been since I m uploading pics to my flickr & Windows Live spaces by just taking from my Phone & Mailing to these accounts....ummmmm 2 years I think. . Whats new in iPhone?



> Yup, I did. Loud and clear.
> I'm glad I did not bother with that converter nonsense.



Yup, about time MS should stop development


----------



## aryayush (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

A little more information about iWeb '08:

Though there is (apparently) no support for editing the HTML code, you can add your own HTML snippets. Thus, it is now possible to embed YouTube videos in iWeb, for instance.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> Works only with .Mac.


I'm pretty sure I read that it can now sync with a personal web server....


----------



## aryayush (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Nope, you haven't. Only a personal domain name is supported but no support for hosting your website somewhere else apart from .Mac.

I've downloaded and watched every single video available including the guided tour, overviews and tutorials. Only .Mac.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Download iWork Trial 460 MB

Some screenshot of iPhoto 08 from another Macboy



> *Least favorite item*
> 
> *iPhoto Library - now a big ass binary file that can become corrupt. Remember  to back up your work, folks.*
> 
> *www.blog.stewtopia.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/finderscreensnapz007.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

aayush, i must commend ur work  i'm not a mac user, so i wudn't bother to check out what all happend yester at some other site. but ur posts in this thread made me read everything and i must say that i'm impressed by the way its presented. everything in a place.

i personally think apple should give more imp. to hardware. it should moot an R&D team which comes up wid every possi way to harness each ounce of power under the hood.

ps: wud be better if u use thumbnails. not everyone is on broadband and looking at the loading times, first time readers may shy away.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

*Engadget iMac gen 4 unboxing. *The only thing it offers over a* cheap & better hardware based Dell* = Looks.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I just love Apple. iWork 08 is simply amazing!


----------



## aryayush (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

You've violated the golden rule. Now you'll have to face the consequences. Just wait and watch. 

@infra_red_dude
Thank you, man! I was just way too excited and I was also religiously following the live coverage on seven websites, so there was no real chance of transferring those images to ImageShack and posting thumbnails. I would've been caught up in that and missed all the fun. 


Here's a little excerpt from the iLife '08 guided tour:


> The idea for the new iMovie was born after one of Apple's most creative video engineers came back from a diving vacation. He shot hours of beautiful underwater video and he wanted to spend twenty minutes to take all that footage and build a five minute movie but he found that he couldn't do it quickly in iMovie and couldn't even do it with the professional tools he has access to. He thought that there must be a better way to work with video and so he invented one, the all new iMovie '08.


This is why the company is so innovative. 


Also, here's a nice example of Apple's modesty:

*The new iMac’s price-drop*

Apple had claimed that they dropped about $200 off the price of the iMac, but that’s only really a half-truth.

Take a look at this example. Obviously, the left side is the previous model, built one day before the new model was made available. On the right is an equally spec’d iMac of the newest generation.

*www.the-ish.com/blog/images/imac-pricedrop.jpg

Read more...


This was genuinely surprising for me.



You can also see a nice comparison of the new and "not-quite-new" iMac here.


----------



## spironox (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

hey guys i wandered around at the forum but couldnt find any pricing list to get a airport terminal for mac ?? 

i also want to know is the windows based pc/laptops will be able to acess the network ?? seems stupid na but yeah soem vendors dont agree with them!!!

regards
nixon


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				spironox said:
			
		

> i also want to know is the windows based pc/laptops will be able to acess the network ?? seems stupid na but yeah soem vendors dont agree with them!



If you mean whether Airport extreme will work with Windows PC = No

If you mean whether Airport extreme hooked to a Mac, & whether this Mac will be visible to a Windows System then yeah, it will be.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

+1

Can't help you with the price, mate. Just call some Apple Authorised Reseller and ask for the price.


----------



## spironox (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

ok thanks my friend ...

hey i got a bit odd question too ..how to disemble a MAc ibook G4 ^ any one with an answer

as i am off the warranty now and i got this inchy bug to see inside the ibook...


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> The idea for the new iMovie was born after one of Apple's most creative video engineers came back from a diving vacation. He shot hours of beautiful underwater video and he wanted to spend twenty minutes to take all that footage and build a five minute movie but he found that he couldn't do it quickly in iMovie and couldn't even do it with the professional tools he has access to. He thought that there must be a better way to work with video and so he invented one, the all new iMovie '08.
> 
> This is why the company is so innovative.


 
one day (looong time ago) this happened to me too and i used a free tool called 'windows movie maker' , and the surprising part is that i never needed classes to learn WMM. 

How the hell every second thing from apple is termed as innovation!!! There is a limit to marketing things. I am sure imovie 08 is way better than Windows movie maker(i used it 4 yrs ago) ,but how the fu*k can some one call it innovation. Innovation is just not act of introducing just something new (many definitions suggest this) , or we wud have innovations from every company everyday. we are using this word very lightly, specially fanboys start bouncing when this word is used.

Nintendo DS is a innovation, it entirely changed the way we play handheld videogames. Nintendo wii is innovation , but xbox 360 (as a console) is not and not even the PS3 these are just better hardware/software, the obvious step forward in the new generation, nothing innovative.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> one day (looong time ago) this happened to me too and i used a free tool called 'windows movie maker' , and the surprising part is that i never needed classes to learn WMM.


Although I never used WMM (Adobe Premiere Pro here from...well...4 years) but WMM isn't that bad either. I wonder what new iMovie 08 provides over WMM. You still drag & drop video clips to timeline, you still add transiition, text, music....so how does iMovie 08 makes it better? Just with a black UI?



> How the hell every second thing from apple is termed as innovation!!! There is a limit to marketing things. I am sure imovie 08 is way better than Windows movie maker(i used it 4 yrs ago) ,but how the fu*k can some one call it innovation.


Gaurav, you forgot who is posting this news here . The unpaid Apple salesman, so yeah...for him & according to him iMovie HD is innovative.

Hey arya, thats still nothing compared to Adobe Premiere Elements(Paid) on WIndows. I can even import 3GP files in WMM, can u do that in iMovie ?


----------



## iMav (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

gaurav thats the mac world ... anything from apple is innovative even though it is as we call it in bollywood "inspired"


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

The reall innovators out there are the 3rd party vendors like Ulead or Acdsee or Adobe. Apple just copies...thsi time they even copied from Vista shamelessly...still saying its innovation


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Why won't the Airport Extreme base station not work with a PC? It says so on the apple site:

For setup and administration:
PC with Windows XP (SP2) or Windows Vista, CD drive, Ethernet or wireless networking capability
*www.apple.com/airportextreme/specs.html

I need some clarification as well, cause I was planning on buying this for the office where the only Mac is my dad's iBook. Need to use it to share internet as well as use the attached network drive for backups and such...

And I think it costs somewhere around 6.5k right?


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^^ might work. I prefer buying a D-link instead


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I just want it cause I can add an external drive to it. Plus, I'm sure the installation will be really simple...


----------



## aryayush (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> one day (looong time ago) this happened to me too and i used a free tool called 'windows movie maker' , and the surprising part is that i never needed classes to learn WMM.
> 
> How the hell every second thing from apple is termed as innovation!!! There is a limit to marketing things. I am sure imovie 08 is way better than Windows movie maker(i used it 4 yrs ago) ,but how the fu*k can some one call it innovation. Innovation is just not act of introducing just something new (many definitions suggest this) , or we wud have innovations from every company everyday. we are using this word very lightly, specially fanboys start bouncing when this word is used.
> 
> Nintendo DS is a innovation, it entirely changed the way we play handheld videogames. Nintendo wii is innovation , but xbox 360 (as a console) is not and not even the PS3 these are just better hardware/software, the obvious step forward in the new generation, nothing innovative.


Thank you for answering the question raised by you yourself and making it way too easy for me. Do I term everything that Apple does innovative? I do not. Of the eight different applications introduced day before yesterday, I only labeled iMovie '08 as being innovative. You'll know why when you see the guided tour. It is a wholly different way of editing movies and it is super efficient. It is innovative because it was definitely not the next step forward. They let go off the previous concept and introduced a new one. You'll have to see it with an unclouded vision to be able to see the innovation. _"wat it do. it make movei... well, wmm bin doin dat 4 yrs... apple only copy and label innovation. they rip customar. i hate them. they kil my dog!"_ If someone has this kind of an attitude, then of course nothing is good enough or innovative for them.

The keyboard backlight on the MacBook Pro is not innovative, but the MagSafe power adapter is. It is not the next step forward from normal power adapters and though a tiny little change, it is enormously useful. Cooling the G4 Cube without any fans was an innovation, the designs of the iMac/Mac Mini are innovations - the Mac Pro is not. I would like to believe that I do know the meaning of the word just as well as you do and I think I don't really use it as carelessly as you are suggesting.

Yes, I do associate the term innovation with Apple because they are. They regularly discard conventions and make risky decisions that though harmful for them, push the entire industry forward. The original Macintosh did, the iPod did, the Mac that discarded the floppy drive altogether in favour of a CD-ROM did. There are a lot of examples. They made retail stores work when every other company was dropping the shutters and when every critic in the world harshly criticised the move. Apple is an innovative company, and just because you think they overprice their products (because you only calculate in layman's terms, in terms of the hardware) or steal other people's work does not mean that they are not. Apple not being innovative in your opinion and them not being innovative in general are two entirely different things.

Michael Dell wrote off Apple ten years ago, _"I think they should shut down the company and give the money back to the shareholders."_ Do you really think it was possible to reach a stage where they have a market value twice Dell's without true innovation? I certainly don't think so.

Yes, they make very wrong decisions sometimes, they try to bind their customers to using their own products (and let's face it, which company doesn't?), they overprice their accessories, they have a thousand flaws, but so does every other company. It does not change the fact that some companies are innovative while other's aren't and that Apple holds a firm place in the former category.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> t is a wholly different way of editing movies and it is super efficient. It is innovative because it was definitely not the next step forward. They let go off the previous concept and introduced a new one. You'll have to see it with an unclouded vision to be able to see the innovation.


Ever used Adobe Premiere Pro on Windows Vista? Well, if you have, then u won't say iMovie 08 any innovative.



> Cooling the G4 Cube without any fans was an innovation


You certainly don't know about Zalman TNN cases


> the designs of the iMac


Dell Optiplex...nope u don't even know what it is



> Yes, they make very wrong decisions sometimes, they try to bind their customers to using their own products (and let's face it, which company doesn't?)


Microsoft, Dell. Use the software/hardware the way u want. You can upgrade a dell inlike Apple iMac



> they overprice their accessories, they have a thousand flaws, but so does every other company.


Not flaws like this. Overpricing is just a patent of Apple



> It does not change the fact that some companies are innovative while other's aren't and that Apple holds a firm place in the former category.


3rd party software vendors are real innovators. Even Coverflow is not apple's own

What you call innovative in iMovie HD 08 lacks these


1) No chapter  markers
2) No audio tracks playing over
3) No ducking audio at specific points
4) No video  effects other than color correction
5)No ability to set timing on and preview  transitions before you apply them.
6)No themes
7) Since there are no chapters, no iDVD integration anymore.

*iMovie HD is even more dumbed down then iMovie 06.* It would have been better or innovative if they would have given the old iMovie a new UI of iMovie 08. Thats the only thing Apple does good....but soon *with Expression Blend evan that novelty will be out. I donno if I should post the .NetAdvantage WPF Sample apps UI here , Arya will jump out of the Windows by the UI *

*With iMove 08, Apple is pushing the users to Final Cut express.*


----------



## yash (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> I just want it cause I can add an external drive to it. Plus, I'm sure the installation will be really simple...


Indeed. that's a really cool feature. And a dedicated NAS drive will cost a lot. 

I used imovie 08 and ended up editing and making home movies really quickly. I just didn't like the fact that its thumbnails folder took up almost as much space as my higher resolution videos. They should have given an option for higher compression for ppl low on disk space. And yeah, absolutely love the direct uploading to youtube.

BTW, here is a great site *www.myfirstmac.com/


----------



## aryayush (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

The first site I recommend to the scores of new switchers all over the web (and five among my friends and family).


----------



## spironox (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

hehe aryayush 

i dissembled  the Mac i BOOK G4 and it was fun ... man so much screws in it that you cant imagine and man the sexiest thing is the touch pad connector and the ATA connectors you can imagine it was like a design layout genius work ! 

i did the dissemble just to clean up the internals for a better ventilation and the click sounds coming from the internals 

" NOT ADVICE-ABLE TO NEWBIES " but i bet once u open the case you fall in more love withe the MAC! 

man its addictive


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Michael Dell wrote off Apple ten years ago, _"I think they should shut down the company and give the money back to the shareholders."_ Do you really think it was possible to reach a stage where they have a market value twice Dell's without true innovation? I certainly don't think so.


 
Yes it is possible, apple fans wet their pants on every new product release ,yesterday you wrote "*I was following the coverage religiously*" , this explains a lot. According to this you and 90% other apple fanboys will never see any flaw in the product(even if they do, they will say who needed that feature) because you never see the announcements from apple in a unbiased way , you ppl surrender to apple and act overwhelmingly in favor of any apple product. Apple sparks words innovation/re-invention in their marketing strategy and mac users totally buy that without a question.

Apple is very lucky to have user base like you, that’s why dell can never be apple. I just got a dell laptop because it was offering me the best deal ,i wud have bought HP or Acer if the deal was better there (imav got HP laptop because delll increased the price, because he does not give a damn abt costly dell alternative) . But i know you will never even consider a non apple product ever even if its giving good value for money, reason because you are religiously bonded with that company, a bad thing but certainly Good for apple.


----------



## iMav (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

... and that is the reason why the iphone is the jesus phone and jobs' thinks he is jesus coz like Jesus he too has blind followers the difference ... Jesus was for others, jesus is for himself (note the caps)


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Lolz.....how long can arya live like this without getting paid from Apple. Gaurav's quote really  made me laugh.



> ,yesterday you wrote "*I was following the coverage religiously*" ,



Although I am an atheist, but even I want to know what so religious about it


----------



## aryayush (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> Yes it is possible, apple fans wet their pants on every new product release ,yesterday you wrote "*I was following the coverage religiously*" , this explains a lot. According to this you and 90% other apple fanboys will never see any flaw in the product(even if they do, they will say who needed that feature) because you never see the announcements from apple in a unbiased way , you ppl surrender to apple and act overwhelmingly in favor of any apple product. Apple sparks words innovation/re-invention in their marketing strategy and mac users totally buy that without a question.
> 
> Apple is very lucky to have user base like you, that’s why dell can never be apple. I just got a dell laptop because it was offering me the best deal ,i wud have bought HP or Acer if the deal was better there (imav got HP laptop because delll increased the price, because he does not give a damn abt costly dell alternative) . But i know you will never even consider a non apple product ever even if its giving good value for money, reason because you are religiously bonded with that company, a bad thing but certainly Good for apple.


You are mostly correct. But what you don't get, and will most probably never get, is that there must be a reason why almost every person who opts to go the Mac way sticks to it. People switch from Windows to Linux all the time, to try it out, but a lot of them rebound straight back to Windows. I tried five Linux distros myself. There must be _something_ about the company and their products.

Using Microsoft products is a compulsion for a lot of people, using Apple products is not. People choose to buy it off (of?) their own accord and fall in love with it; "religiously" follow Apple events. On this forum itself - Anand, Milind and I followed the live blogs and though Akash and Yash wanted to, they could not because of load shedding and college respectively. You are correct in saying that we are, or at least I am, tied to Apple. And the reason clearly is not the hardware. People buy Macs due to the hardware but stick to it because of the software. Apple considers itself a software company that happens to make really well designed hardware to go along with it. If I used Windows, even I would buy a notebook from whichever company offered most bang for the buck. The reason is that there is nothing differentiating a notebook from HP and another from Lenovo apart from the logo and a few accessories. Even the prices are the same and they have a myriad number of choices for any given price (with a completely insane system of having to remember model numbers, if I might add). No one company is better than the other.

Apple is different. Mac OS X makes it different - not the backlit keyboard or the MagSafe adapter. I chose to be tied to Apple on my own free will, knowing that there was a way out if I did not like it, but I am glad I did and have never regretted it for a second. In fact, the blatantly obvious jealousy in some people on this forum gives me even more reason to be satisfied with my purchase. And I am also happy that no one who has bought a Mac on my suggestion has regretted it yet. And it's not that I recommend it to everyone either. My uncle wanted a PC within Rs. 35,000 and he wanted it to be reasonably powerful and be able to play games. Windows was not necessary and the whole decision was left to me. I chose a PC.

I see twenty threads each day about new notebooks and computers but I only ever recommend a Mac to those who have a budget enough to opt for it and requirements that a Mac fulfills. There are certain things a Mac either cannot do or is inferior to Windows for the particular task, but for most things, it is far more superior to Windows (and I mean years ahead) and has the safety net of going back to Windows. It even runs Windows and Linux applications. Unless someone wants a ridiculously cheap computer or one that he will use only/mostly for gaming - there is no reason not to buy a Mac, specially Mac notebooks.


Anyway, this discussion is way off the topic. I won't ever agree with you and you won't either. So there is no point having a verbal war over it. Let sleeping dogs lie... (I know this doesn't really suit this usage but _"let us just agree to disagree"_ has become far too cliché. )


----------



## RCuber (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> I need some clarification as well, cause I was planning on buying this for the office where the only Mac is my dad's iBook. Need to use it to share internet as well as use the attached network drive for backups and such...
> 
> And I think it costs somewhere around 6.5k right?


I cannot Understand.. cant iBook work with existing WiFi routers? Im not sure if iBook has WiFi built in ..


----------



## goobimama (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@chirangk: The iBook has no problems working with any wireless connection. Currently using a Linksys wireless router, and its working perfectly. In fact, better than on the PC. 

Its just that gx said that the airport extreme will not work on PCs, and the office is full of PCs. But as I see it, the apple router works with PCs as well as Macs so there should be no problem.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ Thanks for clarifying regarding the Router.

chirangk???


----------



## aryayush (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

In other news, I ordered AppleCare Protection Plan, cost me Rs. 15,080 and I had no problems in registering. My warranty coverage has now been extended to three (i.e. two more) years of full phone support and repairs.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^ Say if your drop your MacBook pro .. will apple give you a new one ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> You are mostly correct. But what you don't get, and will most probably never get, is that there must be a reason why almost every person who opts to go the Mac way sticks to it.



Once you go Mac,..you have no money left to go back to Windows Legally 



> People buy Macs due to the hardware but stick to it because of the software. Apple considers itself a software company that happens to make really well designed hardware to go along with it.



Apple has some of the most copied & pathetic software back end in the industry. There kernel is not there own. There print server is not there own, there HTML Engine is not there own...they steal from OSS projects & give hardly anything back, iTunes is not there own, coverflow is not there own. The last thing u should call Apple is a software company cos Jobs himself said in "All things Digital" that Apple is a hardware company while Microsoft is a software company.



> If I used Windows, even I would buy a notebook from whichever company offered most bang for the buck. The reason is that there is nothing differentiating a notebook from HP and another from Lenovo apart from the logo and a few accessories. Even the prices are the same and they have a myriad number of choices for any given price (with a completely insane system of having to remember model numbers, if I might add). No one company is better than the other.



You really has no idea how the PC industry is...& what choices are. Apple hardly gives any options in there Computer. Can you chose a nVidia graphics card in iMac? No...can u upgrade it in iMac? No...Apple can simply use AMD Axiom or nVidia MXM interface for iMac but no...they won't. If you want HDCP & HDMI support in iMac buy a new one.

Just look at manan & Gaurav, both bought different notebooks catered for there own use. Even I would prefer Dell 1520 cos I can buy it in Pink (ah!....every guy has a soft side too ) Can you do this in Macbook? There is no individuality...& perhaps Apple users don't know what individuality is. This can be proved by your statement "Apple makes choices for us & we follow it"....where the hell is customisability?




> Apple is different. Mac OS X makes it different - not the backlit keyboard or the MagSafe adapter. I chose to be tied to Apple on my own free will, knowing that there was a way out if I did not like it, but I am glad I did and have never regretted it for a second.



In short you are a Macboy & Apple Salesman....we all know that. You have no idea how Apple hardware works or even how computer hardware works....hey arya, do u know what Webcam Engine do Skype & Yahoo Messenger for Mac use? Or What Audio Engine Mac OS X uses 



> In fact, the blatantly obvious jealousy in some people on this forum gives me even more reason to be satisfied with my purchase.



Yeah.....me infact m so jealous.....kya bolu...I m running OS X fine here on 4 years old computer....damn, I sooooooo wanted to pay Rs 1.5lakh for a MBP...but alas! I had some brain & thinking power.

And I am also happy that no one who has bought a Mac on my suggestion has regretted it yet. And it's not that I recommend it to everyone either. My uncle wanted a PC within Rs. 35,000 and he wanted it to be reasonably powerful and be able to play games. Windows was not necessary and the whole decision was left to me. I chose a PC.



> It even runs Windows and Linux applications.



Nope..only some selected Windows Applications



> In other news, I ordered AppleCare Protection Plan, cost me Rs. 15,080 and I had no problems in registering. My warranty coverage has now been extended to three (i.e. two more) years of full phone support and repairs



Lolz...Applecare service is twice that of Dell. 3 Years complete care Costs 8k over default plan


----------



## goobimama (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@chArangk: I don't think they'll give him a new Macbook Pro if he drops it.  In my experience with applecare (8k), my DVD writer wasn't writing to Sony DVDs in particular so I got that replaced. My iBook had developed a defect in the "4" key, so the keyboard was replaced. The hard drive of the iBook crashed, due to dropping it on the floor (no MagSafe for the iBook), so that was replaced. 

Takes not more than 3 days for a replacement to arrive.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Takes not more than 3 days for a replacement to arrive.


Depends on where u r


----------



## iMav (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> The reason is that there is nothing differentiating a notebook from HP and another from Lenovo apart from the logo and a few accessories.


 arya another seriously dumb statement ... seriously man u just keep talking sh!t

@goobi smal request arya wont listen to us but will listen to u .... save him from the embarrasment he is causing himself with stupid statements


----------



## spironox (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

errr .am i in the wrong thread or is this suppose to happen 

people why do you fight around the mac issue ! are yaar some body has one and is possessive about it then let it be na .. i have pc installed with windows and yeah i have mac too 

lets for the good old god sake leave the topic, if u browse the whole thread there are many issues other than mac vs windows needing attention ..But NO ,many are into the big fight .. are yaar who is going to benfit with your fight is any body benefiting ? those who are making money are making and those who cant they are trying what else ... 

its like zoombie culture one ignites the topics rest just go on baffling around the same ...are come on dont just fight over issue over mac or windows let solve problems rather .. 

i am fed up with this yaar

please people don't put up i am superior and you are inferior types of msg on forum yaar let solve problems rather than fighting over again and again .. 

peace


----------



## iMav (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

all those requesting help are getting help from this thread, 

all those needing news and info are getting news and info from this thread, 

all those who need to discuss the good and bad about mac are discussing the good and bad about the mac in this thread

in all this makes the The official thread *for any and all* discussion related to Apple Macs. ...


----------



## aryayush (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				charangk said:
			
		

> ^ Say if your drop your MacBook pro .. will apple give you a new one ?


No, of course they won't. Physical damage and the battery is not covered; everything else is.


----------



## iMav (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

as long as there is no visible damage of dropping it they will, same is the case with the ipod ... a friend of mine dropped it but there wasnt any visible damage to the exterior as it dropped on the metal side but the inside of the ipod was screwed totally he got a replacement


----------



## aryayush (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				spironox said:
			
		

> errr .am i in the wrong thread or is this suppose to happen
> 
> people why do you fight around the mac issue ! are yaar some body has one and is possessive about it then let it be na .. i have pc installed with windows and yeah i have mac too
> 
> ...


This was a thread for Mac users to discuss whatever positive there is about the Mac platform, help and get help with the problems, etc. I made this very clear in the first post and in many subsequent posts after that. I politely and even harshly asked some people to get out of the thread. I've done everything in my power to avoid this but there is just no way to stop this. I'm sorry, mate! Just ignore them and discuss whatever you want to with us - goobi and me. 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> The last thing u should call Apple is a software company cos Jobs himself said in "All things Digital" that Apple is a hardware company while Microsoft is a software company.


I've sworn to myself not to be offensive to anyone on this forum so I'm just holding my tongue but let me just tell you this, you can never match me when it comes to knowing about Apple and Steve Jobs. I know a lot of people do know about them better than me, but not you. You're not even close. I am a certified fanboy, cult member, lover - whatever you wish to label it - of Apple and I believe that at any given time, I am far more up to date than you.

These are Jobs' exact words from the All things D conference:





> An iPod’s really just software. It’s software in the iPod itself, it’s software on the PC or the Mac, and it’s software in the cloud for the store. And it’s in a beautiful box, but it’s software. If you look at what a Mac is, it’s OS X, right? It’s in a beautiful box, but it’s OS X. And if you look at what an iPhone will hopefully be, it’s software.
> And so the big secret about Apple, of course–not-so-big secret maybe–is that Apple views itself as a software company.


Exactly what I've been saying for months.

Just try to shut up every once in a while and these embarrassing moments will become very rare. And now, to both of you, please just leave this thread as you are not invited. (Of course, I know it is a public forum and you have full right to stay on and post no matter what anyone says, so I don't expect you to listen to me.)



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> as long as there is no visible damage of dropping it they will, same is the case with the ipod ... a friend of mine dropped it but there wasnt any visible damage to the exterior as it dropped on the metal side but the inside of the ipod was screwed totally he got a replacement


Yes, but they will not replace a MacBook Pro after its been in use for more than a year. They'll just fix it.


----------



## iMav (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

george bush said iraq has wmds matlab iraq has wmds jesus ne bola software hai toh software .... no matter even if the whole world buys the ipod coz its classier 'looking' than the others and let me tell u u fanboy other portable players have more features than the ipod ... ipod is not selling coz of the software ... im a freakin owner of 1 so shut up


----------



## aryayush (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

_mac is selling coz of the software ... im a freakin owner of 1 so shut up_

@goobi, spironox, yash, etc.
Visit these two links:
*www.macinstruct.com/macify/
*www.macinstruct.com/freeforall

You'll find some absolutely awesome articles there.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> you can never match me when it comes to knowing about Apple and Steve Jobs. I know a lot of people do know about them better than me, but not you. You're not even close. I am a certified fanboy, cult member, lover - whatever you wish to label it - of Apple and I believe that at any given time, I am far more up to date than you.



Lolz....angoor khatte hain, hey....just tell me what I ask u in a thread. What component does the webcams use


----------



## goobimama (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Aayush. I wanted to install iWork 08, but its saying I need to update to 10.4.10 instead of my .9. I'm a bit skeptical about updating it to the worst update in apple history. Any workaround for that or something? Or has all the bugs been squashed? 

Either that or I'm waiting till Leopard...


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Anyway, this discussion is way off the topic. I won't ever agree with you and you won't either. So there is no point having a verbal war over it. Let sleeping dogs lie... (I know this doesn't really suit this usage but "let us just agree to disagree" has become far too cliché. )





You are right , because if it was possible it wud have happened in last one year. 

I just dont like when people worship a corporate body, this makes customers easy targets and the companies get undeserved benifit and opportunity to exploit the faithful userbase further. Just dont be faithful to some company, it will just give them opportunity to exploit you . User should have the power to to control the prices and get value for money, if the company knows that you are not going anywhere but buy their products then very basic business tactics point to manipulation of customers. 



Here is very good example , what happened to Trent Ranzor (nine inch nails )


> Trent Ranzor  said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is why i hate fanboism , ppl like me have to pay more for the stuff because of them.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Well, you do have a point there but it is hardly my, or other Mac users' fault that there is simply no other company that gives you a user experience as meticulously thought out as Apple's. You'll see that although Apple has a much larger user base for the iPod, there is hardly any cult feeling there because even though the iPod also has brilliant software, it is not as far ahead of the competiton as Mac OS X is. In a way, Apple has a monopoly. Over a fraction of the market, yes - but still, a monopoly. I don't think there is anything that can be done about it. The prospect of leaving Mac OS X is... well, unthinkable.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Aayush. I wanted to install iWork 08, but its saying I need to update to 10.4.10 instead of my .9. I'm a bit skeptical about updating it to the worst update in apple history. Any workaround for that or something? Or has all the bugs been squashed?
> 
> Either that or I'm waiting till Leopard...


I have it installed and I haven't seen any bugs so far and I'd installed it on the day it came out. What you see on the Internet are the people who have complaints. It is unfortunate that the update did not go smoothly for them, but there are also millions of users who installed the update and it did not cause any problems whatsoever. I would recommend you to make a backup copy using SuperDuper!, update your OS and then install iWork '08. Dude, you're going to love Pages and Keynote.


----------



## iMav (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Well, you do have a point there but it is hardly my, or other Mac users' fault that there is simply no other company that gives you a user experience as meticulously thought out as Apple's. You'll see that although Apple has a much larger user base for the iPod, there is hardly any cult feeling there because even though the iPod also has brilliant software, it is not as far ahead of the competiton as Mac OS X is.


 arya the software on the ipod isnt sa good as others out there ... the overall finish of the product is good and sound coming out of it is good and it has a half eaten apple at its back ... if it werent for the zune as tarey said people were paying 16000 for it now its 12000 y not coz ipod hardware was cheaper or apple felt generous but because if they didnt more people would have turned to zune every1 doesnt have the ability to afford a 16000 product  mac i will say less coz i hav a hackintosh but ipod i have the real deal so im in a better position to speak about it 

PS: a lot of times what we say is sarcastic and oin a lighter note but a lot of times what we say is from a customer perspective .... and it isvery easy to distinguish when we imply wht


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Hey arya, u still have to reply to my post. Wasen't it u who said Macs are using EFI since 2001 & EFI was under construction since 1991 ...u really don't know anything about how Mac works


----------



## iMav (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

gx theres no point talking objectively to arya .... 

bhains k aagey been bajane ka koi fayda nahi


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> bhains k aagey been bajane ka koi fayda nahi



He & bhains....as far as I know he confessed to gooby that is he no body builder :d


----------



## spironox (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

ok buddies time for sleep its saturdaynight and i am too twinchy about opening a new imac now ...hmm l


----------



## goobimama (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

The iPod has great software. You see, geeks look for all these features and customizations. But most people want to listen to music. Easy setting up the iPod with iTunes (again, software) has been one of the USPs of the iPod. Just plug in, and sync. There's also the easy buying of legal music from the net. 

Granted there must be many who are attracted to the beauty of the iPod,


----------



## iMav (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ well goobi actually no ... thats been a rather downside of the ipod ... in the west yes its been a USP coz there ppl buy songs thru the net where as hee people already have the songs so as a result we end up first transferring them to itunes and then copy them to the ipod .... and almost every1 who is not so technically inclind has always asked me is there an option of directly copy-pasting the songs thru explorer  and add to that the fact that songs cant be copied to another machine from the ipod


----------



## RCuber (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ I think there is a feature in the latest iTunes for transfering music to another PC. I had read it at Apple.com

Here is the link



> Buy into sync
> 
> So, you’re driving and you hear a brilliant song on the radio. You get home, log on to iTunes, and buy the song for 99¢. Then you sync it to your iPod. But what if you want to hear that song at work? Now you can, with reverse sync. Connect your iPod to any authorized computer — iTunes lets you authorize up to five — and you can sync everything you purchased from the iTunes Store back to it.





> Music and media not purchased from the iTunes store only syncs one way, from your computer to your iPod. To transfer non-purchased music from computer-to-computer read this tutorial.



The tutorial says nothing .... I guess I have to use my Own Tutorial 

Damm...


----------



## iMav (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

nope


----------



## aryayush (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				spironox said:
			
		

> ok buddies time for sleep its saturdaynight and i am too twinchy about opening a new imac now ...hmm l


You are buying/have bought an iMac?


----------



## iMav (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

A trick with the Dictionary widget involves what you can do once you have a definition visible in the widget. Type rain for instance, and you’ll see that rain is “moisture condensed from the atmosphere that falls visibly in separate drops.” And a very clear definition it is! But see that half-circle with the “R” on it sticking out on the left edge of the widget? Click that, and you’ll see a list of other known words and phrases that start with “rain.” Click any of those words to jump to their definition; click the “R” again (before clicking another word), and you’ll switch back to the standard definition of “rain.”

Toggle the widget from Dictionary mode to Thesaurus mode, and the same trick works—here it will show you a list of other words in the thesaurus that are similar to the chosen word. Toggle the “R” again, and you’re back to the thesaurus entries for “rain.” 

Courtesy Macworld


----------



## aryayush (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Dude, I worship you. Thank you so much for this one! I once even clicked that letter and that list appeared but it hadn't occurred to me that it was only showing the words beginning with the word I'd looked up. Awesome trick, this one. Thanks! 

Here's a lovely little widget I found just now. I am sure goobi will really like this one:

*img443.imageshack.us/img443/8189/piratesofsiliconvalleywf2.png​
Just click on it. Enter the name of any movie and it shows the tomatometer for it. If the movie is crap, forget it. If the meter is high, click on the name and it will take you to the Rotten Tomatoes page for that movie. Simple widget but very useful for a frequent downloader. It even offers you a very accurate list of suggestions if you enter a name wrong or incomplete. Just give it a shot. 

Since we are on the topic, I also encourage everyone else here to post the widgets they have installed in their Dashboard and also post interesting widgets they come across in future.

Another little thing. Hop onto *www.apple.com/uk/ads/ and check out the 'Art Lanuguage' commercial. It hardly makes any sense but it is very funny.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

The dictionary feature is the one feature that amazes me. Although I knew that trick, it still is a nice one. 

I'm not too high on widgets. Only using the occasional dictionary, calculator and iTunes album art finder among some others. Will try that tomato thing though. Btw, did Apple release their movie widget which they announced at WWDC?


----------



## aryayush (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

WTF! Are you serious? _Ratatouille_ is a crap movie? _Ratatouille_!! It's scored a glorious review from every single reviewer on the planet.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Btw, did Apple release their movie widget which they announced at WWDC?


Exclusive to Leopard. What will you do with it anyway? It only lists the show times, etc. for the U.S. 

(Check out the updated image of the Rotten Tomatoes widget! )


----------



## yash (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

oh man, ratatouille was amazing. 
back on topic, the one really annoying bug in release 9a499 is that whenever there is a pop up prompt in an application, the window will go to the background. I have to invoke expose-application windows to select the window again.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Where'd you get that one from? Don't mention it here if it is illegal.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

*I just tried Pages 08*. Have to say...it is "*very simple to use & looks good"*...but also *it hardly has any features*. If you want to work according to some of the predefined templates then Pages is good enough, i*f you want a word processing engine then...No, Pages sux for that. I tried comparing it & even Office 2000 provides more features then Pages.*

El Jobos is right, Pages is made for those who don't want to work, they just want to work according to what Jobs told him. *Word Macro's do not work in Pages 08*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> You see, geeks look for all these features and customizations.


You are talking like WMP is very hard to work With 



> But most people want to listen to music.


WMP has been doing that since v8



> Easy setting up the iPod with iTunes


WMP has been doing that since v8 with all other media players cos iPod is locked iTunes. Although there is an iPod plugin after which WMP 11 will work with iPod.



> Just plug in, and sync. There's also the easy buying of legal music from the net.


\

WMP has been doing that since v8


So, what does iTunes provide which makes it better then WMP11? It doesn't even play all the video formats that WMP can play.

This just in..*iMovie 6 HD is now free

*iMovie 08 is a complete re-write of the application, and it is in many ways inferior to the previous iMovie 6 HD. Apple has come to a conclusion. If you purchse iLife 08 now, you can download a free copy of iMovie 6 HD. Both iMovie 6 HD, and iMovie 08, can live happily on the same machine, becauase iMovie 08 moves your iMovie HD to a seperate folder of its own, thus allowing you to run the applications in parallel if need be. 

This is done, becuase; iMovie 08 has

- No plugin support
- No themes
- Multiple audio track support is gone
- No timeline view

*iMovie 6 HD Download page at Apple*


----------



## aryayush (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

If someone here uploads a lot of images to ImageShack or Flickr, like I do, grab these downloads:

*reg.imageshack.us/img/iShack.1.1.png
Drag any image onto this handy little widget and it uploads it. Not only that, the neatest feature is that it even copies the BB code for it. So, you just drag an image onto it, wait for it to upload, exit the Dashboard and press '⌘ V'. Awesome stuff!


Then there is FlickrExport for iPhoto, a little plug-in that allows you to upload images to your Flickr account straight from the convenience of iPhoto:

*images.apple.com/downloads/macosx/networking_security/images/flickrexportforiphoto_20070619104703.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

*Flickr Uploader for Yahoo Widget engine 


*


----------



## goobimama (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ What has that got to do with Apple?


----------



## iMav (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

yahoo widget engine works with mac also so if there are ppl who use that can use it ...  gx uses yahoo widgets even on windows


----------



## aryayush (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

It does? WOW! Funny how we never need to look for alternatives to Apple's software. Seriously, I've never even read it mentioned anywhere, even though I follow so many Mac related websites and blogs.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^^ yup, thats where Apple store widgets from.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@Tarun
Why didn't you call me?

@Milind
Why don't you have a .Mac id?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

As soon as I get some 24/7 internet at home, I'll get myself a .mac account. Currently trying it out on "goobimamu"...

Fenêtres Volantes. The most beautiful screensaver out there.

I've been using this screensaver since I found it on TUAW. Just wow. 

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.tuaw.com/media/2006/07/3dscreensaver.jpg


> This screensaver takes your idle windows and gives them something to do - by making them fly around your display in 3D space. The effect is really slick and driven by Quartz Composer, which also means the unfortunate lack of anti-aliasing is a ball in Apple's court, not the developer's. The screensaver is fairly customizable, with controls for how many windows to use, how fast to move, whether a second display is involved, and more.


*www.objective-cocoa.org/fenetresvolantes/en/download.html


----------



## aryayush (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I use this one too. What a coincidence!

You mean you will actually _buy_ a .Mac subscription?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Why what did you have in mind? Changing an id every two months doesn't quite cut it eh?!


----------



## aryayush (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

When I'd asked you why you did not have a .Mac id (not a subscription), I'd meant the id itself that Apple oh-so-generously allows you to keep for iChatting with your buddies.

Rs. 4,000/yr for 10GB of storage and 100GB bandwidth/month plus all the cool .Mac features. Not too bad, eh? You can also spend an extra three hundred or so and buy a TLD.

It is very expensive for me though. (Specially when I have no idea what I would do with a website!)


----------



## yash (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

and oh aryayush, thanks a lot for suggesting I use transmission 


and that was sarcasm in case you didn't get it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Rs. 4,000/yr for 10GB of storage and 100GB bandwidth/month plus all the cool .Mac features. Not too bad, eh? You can also spend an extra three hundred or so and buy a TLD.


Why don't u take a look at the other services.? Rs 4000 is indeed a high ammount of money to pay for this service when you can have them for free.

Photos - Flickr
Files - Windows Live SkyDrive
Website - Windows Live Spaces
IMAP Mail - Yahoo
Groups - MSN Groups

For those who need it. I have uploaded Working NTFS-3G & MacFUSE on my Skydrive. This one works fine, the other versions which came after this will work too but won't auto mount unless u do some system level tweaking & commands.

If you want to try, you can download the latest version of NTFS-3G for Mac & follow the instructions given here

To uninstall NTFS 3G, follow this

Type in terminal

sudo /System/Library/Filesystems/fusefs.fs/Support/uninstall-macfuse

-core.sh

Manually remove the NTFS-3G files:
- In the Finder navigate to /System/Library/Filesystems/
- Remove the folder name ntfw-3g.fs

- In the Finder, goto the "Go" menu, choose "Go to folder..."
- In the input box type /usr/local/bin/
- Remove the file named ntfs-3g


----------



## goobimama (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I'm particularly interested in 
Syncing addressbook and contacts
Back to my Mac
iDisk
and of course the rest of the features. But if I split the cost among a few others and get a family pack, it wouldn't cost me that much....


----------



## aryayush (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I am also thinking of buying a .Mac subscription but I have only one problem. It does not allow anyone to comment on your blog entries or your photos and video. That's a big letdown. What's a blog without reader feedback! 


@Yash
What happened? What is wrong with Transmission?


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

1) How do I lock my workspace, like in Vista I do Winkey + L

2) Can I make a big dmg file of my existing Mac installation, so that in case of any problem I can install Mac OS, then go to disk utility & select that DMG file to restore the Mac partition?

Just used iPhoto 08....as usual, Apple's UI over a not so powerful application. Since I use Adobe lightroom for photo management & Preview for viewing them on Mac, I compared them to iPhoto 08

iPhoto 08 brings events, which are nothing buts tagged images saved & shown as thumbnail. To do this in Lightroom, I just selected some pics from gurgaon trip & right click ->Add to Quick Collection-> Gurgaon trip. Same thing.

Nevigation in iPhoto is mac like, so it is better then Lightroom, however it still doesn't give a folder tree view which fortunately Lightroom gives.

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/9708/lightroomaf6.th.jpg

iPhoto is good if you want to save & view your Photos the Steve Jobs way, if not then Lightroom rox.


----------



## yash (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Oh sure, lightroom rocks. I had been using aperture all this while, but after I saw tutorial and demo for lightroom, I've been regretting. I want lightroom now. 

and yeah, transmission couldn't download anything. There was no data transfer, and when I tried to stop the torrent so that I can switch to azureus, it said stopping torrent, and stayed that way or ever. Also, transmission is banned by many private trackers. Its also not an issue of encoding, because I don't have encoding on in azureus.


----------



## iMav (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

azureus rox ...  the mac version gives me a consistent 15 kbps


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

No problem with Transmission .8 here. Gives me full speed here to download whatever I want.

*Mp4 Converter, your one stop Audio & Video converter*

Today I was digging through some sites to find a decent Video/Audio trans coding app like riverpast or dbPoweramp, I found this.

I needed to change my WMA files to m4a so that iTunes can read them (sic, quicktime reads them fine, why can't itunes)....So i just plugged in my Pen driver & synced all songs in WMP to Pen drive. It converted all the Songs to WMA Simple profile used for Portable Music devices & synced to my Pen drive with proper tags & folder layout along with album art.

I rebooted into Mac & plugged my Pen Drive, copied all my sogns & converted them to m4a using MP4 convertar...then imported to iTunes. I do miss Winamp here


----------



## goobimama (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Doesn't iTunes automatically convert WMA tracks to AAC? Anyway, I never encode with WMA. I always use AAC, find it much better for audio quality.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Doesn't iTunes automatically convert WMA tracks to AAC? Anyway, I never encode with WMA. I always use AAC, find it much better for audio quality.



For some reason iTunes refuced to encode WMA 10 Pro encoded WMA to mp4 despite of the fact the with Flip4Mac Quicktime plays it fine. This is why I say Apple has a pathetic software backend.

This trick however worked fine. I was able to convert all my songs from WMA to MP4. I m not gonna tag them as that will take a lot of time.

Xtorrent & Transmission both do suck. There is no option in any of them to automatically shut down the Computer when downloading is finished. Let me know if this option is there, maybe I just missed it 

Waiting for uTorrent for Mac


----------



## goobimama (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Ooh but the interface of Xtorrent sure is amazing. Even uTorrent for Mac looks amazing.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Ooh but the interface of Xtorrent sure is amazing. Even uTorrent for Mac looks amazing.



Interface ka achchar dalun if it can't work the way I want it to work & doesn't support basic features like port forwarding & auto shutdown etc.....

Anyway I don't need a torrent client on Mac as I just have 5 GB left on the Mac HD. While 72 GB is free on Files partition (NTFS), so I download in Windows.

Ah the sheer joy of doing things the way I want.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				yash said:
			
		

> transmission couldn't download anything. There was no data transfer, and when I tried to stop the torrent so that I can switch to azureus, it said stopping torrent, and stayed that way or ever. Also, transmission is banned by many private trackers. Its also not an issue of encoding, because I don't have encoding on in azureus.


Go to the 'Network' tab in the preferences and see if the port is open.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Doesn't iTunes automatically convert WMA tracks to AAC?


No, it doesn't. This functionality is only available in the Windows version of iTunes. QuickTime Pro does convert WMA files to other formats after installing the free windows media codec from Microsoft.


I just noticed a little flaw in Safari 3 beta. When you drag a tab out of the tab bar, you cannot invoke Exposé while the tab is being dragged. Since you can invoke Exposé virtually everywhere in the OS at any time, it is slightly disappointing that Safari blocks it for some reason.


----------



## yash (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> azureus rox ...  the mac version gives me a consistent 15 kbps



hah! LOL. (I get around 400 or 500 kBps constant on good torrents.)

And, I don't need to forward any ports as I have set my computer to be a dematerialized zone.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

"dematerialised"? What does that mean?

One more thing that bugs me is that when you click on the menu bar icon for iChat and make yourself available, iChat doesn't get launched, like it should. It changes your status to online in the menu bar but nothing actually happens. 


WOW! Anand is viewing this thread.


----------



## yash (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

wait, if ichat isn't launched, how are u able to access the menu of ichat? I have a feeling what u're trying to say is that the contacts window doesn't show. am I on the same page so far?

dematerialized means its the one computer on the lan that's exposed to the internet. the hardware firewall(router) is not blocking my computer. ever heard of DMZ in the router setting ?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yeah, I'm also confused with your iChatty problem. I think there may be one of those menu bar buttons for iChat, like the airport or volume control button...is it?


----------



## kalpik (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> WOW! Anand is viewing this thread.



Heh.. I wonder who brought him here to show him something!..


----------



## yash (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

there is no 'menu bar button for ichat like the airport or the volume control button' in OS X tiger by default.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yes, there isn't one _by default_ but you can enable it in the preferences for iChat:

*img483.imageshack.us/img483/2281/picture2ed6.png


And once you do, it remains in the menu bar even if you quit iChat, and it should too. The only quirk is that while you can click on it and set your status to Available even while iChat is not launched (and the menu bar even changes colour to show that your status is available), it does not actually do anything, which is quite frustrating.


I did notice a very good thing about Safari though (well, not exactly "noticed", because I've known this for quite some time). When you are not connected to the Internet and try to open a web page, it tells you that you are not connected to the Internet, unlike other browsers (including those on other platforms) that show you a lengthy page full of gibberish. And when you connect to the Internet, Safari automatically starts reloading the page. Cool! 



			
				kalpik said:
			
		

> Heh.. I wonder who brought him here to show him something!..


You invited him here!? _You?_ I find that hard to believe. 



			
				yash said:
			
		

> ever heard of DMZ in the router setting ?


Only from you the other day. Never heard of it elsewhere.

And I'm not sure we have any such thing as router settings for this DataOne connection. Correct me if I am wrong, please!

__________________

*All about Steve Jobs.*

A very good website about Steve Jobs. Be sure to check out the "call to all iPhone owners".


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

After using iPhoto 08 extensively for some hrs....here is my verdict

1) Still no folder tree navigation view. 

2) I imported my pictures in iPhoto, now I keep my pics in folders such as "Jan 23" "Diwali 06" etc...iPhoto imported & made automatic events out of it . But this resulted in 230 events which I later had to merge. 

3) Where is the search button for a particular Pic? I tag my pics with some tag like bike or car or burger, in ACDsee just searching for burger shows me all the pics which have burger written in the tag or file name. How Do I do this in iPhoto?

4) iPhoto Library = 230 MB for me.

I am back to Lightroom, iPhoto is learning few things from ACDSee it seems, but still not close enough for tagging support. Lightroom on the other hand is even easier, just go to library section & you get tag view, quicklook, folder tree navigation...all of them


----------



## aryayush (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Adium 1.1 has now been released. Grab it while it is still hot.


----------



## spironox (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				Asfaq said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and then there is a mail id!!! is that spammer or is there any real poll going on ???



			
				Asfaq said:
			
		

> Please E-mail your reply to some id at thinkdigit.com by today along with a high resolution photograph of yourself please. Also dont forget to mention your location, i.e. Name of city




i am perplexed wth sendin the pic ...any suggestions pals i got the above as a msg in msg box


----------



## aryayush (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

It's real. Asfaq is an employee of Jasubhai Digital Media and they do these polls occasionally. Where did you see this and which email address was it?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

The message was PMed. Its is real. And he is a Mod.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Post dedicated to iMav.
*www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/system_disk_utilities/macpilot.html


> *Enable the “cut” option in the Finder*, disable menu items for security, disable icon caches, set history limits, erase recently used files, prevent your dock from being modified, turn off all system animations, increase the speed at which windows resize, change which format screenshots are taken in, set a default name and location for screenshots, disable a secondary processor, disable the startup chime, and even change the log-in window picture!


----------



## iMav (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

 thanx goobi but then again u still need another software to do it  .... add to that the fact its a shareware ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

File cutter is good enough for ther gr8 Cut option

I didn't get any PM from Asfaq


----------



## goobimama (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yeah. No PM for me too. Feeling a little left out....


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Another silly flaw found in OS X.* The default software update of Mac OS X found in the Apple menu has no pause or resume functionality.* If I start downloading automatic updates then if I stop it, next time when I start it, it starts from scratch...while on Vista, I can pause & it will resume from where it stopped even if I start after 4 days.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I second that. Absolutely.

Sad, but true.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> You invited him here!? _You?_ I find that hard to believe.


Why? What's wrong with me inviting him?


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Just tried Keynote. Although I don't mind the performance as it was running quite slow here (not a a real Mac). 

There is nothing in keynote that Powerpoint 2007 already doesn't provides. You start by selecting a theme for the background on top of which u can apply text, shapes, images etc. Well...u do the same thing in PowerPoint since Powerpoint XP.

You can add arrows etc from the toolbar icons, a drop down menu opens & u select shapes etc. U do the same in Powerpoint 07 with the ribbon UI.

The reason arya calls Keynote simple & easy is that it hardly has as many features as PowerPoint 07, less feature obviously will take less space to show on screen. This although is no longer relevant with PowerPoint 07's ribbon UI.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

OK. Let's see. Select a topic, any topic, and make a PowerPoint presentation on it. I'll make a Keynote presentation on the same topic. (You are a graphic designer and I have _zero_ creativity.) Let's see which one is the better slideshow. I challenge you! Choose the topic.

(There are two Bajaj bikes, Discover and Pulsar DTS-Fi. If you have a race between the two, Pulsar will always win. Saying _"pulsar not offr anythnig new"_ does not change the fact that it simply has a better engine and is always going to outrun a Discover. Similarly, when comparing two presentation applications, what matters is which one has better themes, animations, transitions and effects. Another way of proving my point is that if you open a Powerpoint presentation in Keynote, it'll play exactly as it does on Windows, with every effect intact. But if you play a Keynote presentation in Powerpoint, after exporting it to the format, a lot of transitions etc. are replaced by boring defaults in Powerpoint because it is not capable of displaying them. Keynote also offers new features but you are blind to them - instant alpha, A to B animations, smart builds, etc.)

Anyway, just let me know the topic.




			
				kalpik said:
			
		

> Why? What's wrong with me inviting him?


You actually did! Why?


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> OK. Let's see. Select a topic, any topic, and make a PowerPoint presentation on it. I'll make a Keynote presentation on the same topic. (You are a graphic designer and I have _zero_ creativity.) Let's see which one is the better slideshow. I challenge you! Choose the topic.



Sorry boy, I admit I am not a PowerPoint guy here. Wanna challenge me in Word 2007 



> Another way of proving my point is that if you open a Powerpoint presentation in Keynote, it'll play exactly as it does on Windows, with every effect intact. But if you play a Keynote presentation in Powerpoint, after exporting it to the format, a lot of transitions etc. are replaced by boring defaults in Powerpoint because it is not capable of displaying them.



Lolz....I pity your knowledge. The effects, transitions etc of Powerpoint are supported & given in Keynote, while it is not the other way around. Its not that Powerpoint is not capable of displaying them, its just that those plugin of effects are not there in PowerPoint. Add them to PPT 07 & you will see them fine.

Do one thing, Export a keynote presentation as a standalone Presentation & then play on Windows. Will it play? However you can export a Powerpoint presentation & it will play in Mac too



> instant alpha, A to B animations, smart builds, etc.)



Already there in Powerpoint 07

Anyway, I m back to Lightroom on Mac. Seems like Lightroom is quite a good alternative to ACDSee even on Windows. Everything u seek is ther already with superb editing features like Photoshop.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Sorry boy, I admit I am not a PowerPoint guy here. Wanna challenge me in Word 2007


I totally expected this crap.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Lolz....I pity your knowledge. The effects, transitions etc of Powerpoint are supported & given in Keynote, while it is not the other way around. Its not that Powerpoint is not capable of displaying them, its just that those plugin of effects are not there in PowerPoint.


That's the whole point, isn't it? Keynote makes better presentations.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Do one thing, Export a keynote presentation as a standalone Presentation & then play on Windows. Will it play?


Yes, it will. You can export Keynote presentations in a variety of formats, the best one being QuickTime. It becomes a simple 'MOV' file and you can play it on Windows too. Even the hyperlinks, etc. function as they should.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Already there in Powerpoint 07


Like Hell they are. I have Powerpoint '07 installed on Windows XP on my other computer. Those three features are _not_ there. I've no idea how you post blatant lies expecting people to believe whatever you dish out.


Thanks for chickening out like every single time in the past! 



_[God, I should start following my own advice a little more seriously!]_


----------



## goobimama (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I seriously failed my IT practicals (B.A. Philosophy stream so its not supposed to be technical). They consisted of half powerpoint and half MS Access. Access I had studied a bit cause I didn't know squat, but Powerpoint I thought I'd scrape through somehow. I've got to tell you, it was the crappiest presentation ever created by man. Horrible transitions and whatnot. And this is an official test.

Then a two months later I've been called upon to create a presentation (outside of college). I'm a bit hesitant, but since my buddies didnt know powerpoint as well, I thought I'd give it a go. Half an hour later I ended up with the same crappy presentation I had created a few months ago.

Then I thought I'd find a presentation software for the mac (I was a mac newbie back then). Little did I know that keynote did just that. Half an hour later I had one of the slickest presentations I had ever seen. This is the honest truth. My buddies were amazed. It was dazzling. And I've much improved at creating these since then...

Keynote is one of those apps that just make the difference. There's no comparison between powerpoint and keynote. And I have yet to try Keynote 08.


----------



## yash (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

my existing version of adium got messed up for some reason(the update i guess) I can't even start adium now, it keeps crashing. I don't know what to do.

..Just when I was about to upgrade.


----------



## sakumar79 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@Aryayush, I had sent you a PM regarding Keynote a few days back and mentioned it in one of the threads... Not yet got your reply for it... Please PM me back...

Arun


----------



## aryayush (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I know. I've been intending to send it to you for four days now but I'm not quite sure why I haven't done so yet. You'll get it today. 

@goobimama
Exactly. Keynote is one of those "killer apps" on the Mac. People who depend on presentations switch because of Keynote.
You are just giving the example of a small lab practical here, I've seen the presentation Bill Gates himself gave to a room full of about a thousand people. If you'd seen those slides, you'd think, _"But these people wrote this software, didn't they? Is that the best they can do!"_

@yash
Works fine here. Remove it through AppZapper or AppCleaner and do a re-install.

Ah, I dug it out. Check this one: *Presentation Skills 101*. And make sure you read the replies that followed defending _those_ slides. I didn't know someone could ever say anything positive about those slides. 

Here's a choice excerpt too:





> How can the most successful technology company in history, run by the richest man in the universe, stand in front of the world with such incredibly lame slides in their presentation? They look like something put together by a high school kid who just discovered clip art and shaded backgrounds.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Lolz....I pity your knowledge. The effects, transitions etc of Powerpoint are supported & given in Keynote, while it is not the other way around. *Its not that Powerpoint is not capable of displaying them*, its just that those plugin of effects are not there in PowerPoint. *Add them to PPT 07 & you will see them fine*.


Yeah! Absolutely! Arya you are an idiot! Its not that the pulsar is a better bike than the discover! Just add pulsar's engine to the discover, and then you'l see what we are talking about!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Sorry boy, I admit I am not a PowerPoint guy here. Wanna challenge me in Word 2007


Sure! But one condition: Spell checks turned off.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ Turn off the grammar checks too


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Naw, let him have that much of a help atleast, not that Word would say anything but 'Consider revising' ...


----------



## aryayush (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

LOL! You guys just made my day. 



			
				kalpik said:
			
		

> Yeah! Absolutely! Arya you are an idiot! Its not that the pulsar is a better bike than the discover! Just add pulsar's engine to the discover, and then you'l see what we are talking about!:d


Oh, that way. What a fool I am, really! Should've figured this out myself. 



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Sure! But one condition: Spell checks turned off.


_"yeah i do vid speling check turnd of 2. c u jus put the mark twain engine in to word n then it speling corect do vidout spelcheck. jus bcoz u dont kno how word use dus not mean softwear bad..."_


----------



## shantanu (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

This is Q N A.. you guys are not on topic for this..  reading your posts makes me think that is fight club or chit-chat.. PLz maintain the thread and forum rules here.


----------



## FatBeing (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Thread reopened... please try to stick to the topic.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Thank you, Nimish! 

(Everyone else thank me. )


I have a two little tips about sound.

1. In QuickTime Player, pressing '⇧↑' after the volume is at maximum increases it further. Keep pressing it until it stops increasing (there won't be any visual indication though).

2. If you need it to be louder, go to 'Window >> Show Movie Properties >> Audio Settings' (⌘J) and drag the 'Volume' knob to the extreme right.

A pat on the back would be appreciated if you did not know it already.


Let us (and by 'us', I mean "Mac users") also start a new thing now. We'll post whatever awesome quotes we come across _in favour of_ Apple from time to time. I love to read 'em. 


Here's a pop quiz. We all know that pressing the ⌥ key and the '⇧⌥' keys in conjugation with the other keys lets us enter symbols on Mac OS X (for example, we can easily type µTorrent or Exposé or Déjà Vu, while Windows users generally stick to uTorrent, Expose and Deja Vu) but do you know how to enter the menu symbols?

OK, this is pure drool-inducing sexiness!

*img411.imageshack.us/img411/463/01lh0.th.jpg
(I think Milind is going to kill me for testing his patience... )

Another interesting bit of trivia:

Disk Utility in Leopard can resize and create partitions on the fly without the need to format the disk or even restart your Mac. Awesome!


----------



## iMav (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

ah! good to see this thread unlocked ... i had some queries which i had sort out myself anyways talking abt desktops here's my back to classics ... how abt this:

*img205.imageshack.us/img205/5654/screenshot01fq7.th.jpg

PS: the leopard dock wud make it look sexier ...


----------



## aryayush (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

See this icon:

*img403.imageshack.us/img403/6135/finder001rh6.jpg


They really should not post these Leopard galleries. Makes the waiting all the more painful.

@iMav
That looks beautiful. Aren't there any inconsistencies in any theme element in the whole OS? I am sure there must be. I don't use these themes because inconsistencies do creep in and I cannot bear that.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Disk Utility in Leopard can resize and create partitions on the fly without the need to format the disk or even restart your Mac. Awesome!



What file system's does this works with? We have been able to do it in Windows via 3rd party tools since ages.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

And see this one:

*img161.imageshack.us/img161/6583/finder003li4.jpg

Note the leather. Attention to Detail™.

(I know I am going overboard, but what to do. It was all pent up inside for all these days! )


----------



## iMav (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@arya: inconsistencies as in ... u wont have any troubles as such for me my vista is ntfs which is taken as a network drive so everytime i restart the vista drive gets the icon of the globe other than that if u just apply the theme using shapeshifter and change a icons using candy bar u wont have much trouble ...

@gx vista has it inbuilt the expand tool has worked for a couple of members here (though i havnt tried it yet)


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yuppp...lots of attention to details indeed...

*img260.imageshack.us/img260/8850/screenshotwn8.th.png

Now I won't say who copied Vista in this thread . Obviously they are detailed...they are 256X256, Just look at the attention given in the designing of that PCB of the card, or the flowers of the PNG file icon or that handy cam...

Oh wait...those are Windows Vista icons format ....


----------



## aryayush (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

*Apple "Special Event" on the fifth of September, by the way. New iPods. *

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/08/appleinvite.jpg​


----------



## iMav (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ yup its being said that based on the image as it features a guy with an ipod ther will be new ipods announced ...


----------



## aryayush (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Cover Flow in the new iPods, and therefore widescreen, is a given.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Go Aayush! Let it all out! Finally I'm going to visit the forums again. Other internet boards give a crappy experience. You can't recognise any of the other users and feel very alone. Glad to have this thread reopened.

And aayush, pat on the back, for harassing Nimish and also that quicktime volume trick.


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

My first post on this thread as the official fanboy of Apple Macs  I'm buy an Apple Macbook Pro within a week or so.  

Regarding the Sept. 5th event, Apple had reduced the rates of iPods and giving free iPod with Student's discount so it's the new iPod. Engadget already was reporting this...  


P.S: A word of warning. I'm watching this thread. Please, we don't want to have personal attacks or any sort of name calling.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Here is the thing. As long as iPod has no support for DivX/xVid, it will cater to a niche market only. It takes lots of time to convert video to iPod format & on top of that....that format requires quicktime to play in any computer (H.264)....the only thing Apple has left is a good UI which is selling, but damn...sauce on the screen while scrolling through video in Mcdy..thats gross.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> OK, this is pure drool-inducing sexiness!
> 
> *img411.imageshack.us/img411/463/01lh0.th.jpg
> (I think Milind is going to kill me for testing his patience... )


personally, i think the old folder icons were better and brighter. the new ones look sick!

sorry for hijacking this thread  but cudn't help post screenshots of my desktop.....

*img292.imageshack.us/img292/5676/screenshoted7.th.jpg

*img444.imageshack.us/img444/315/screenshot1av9.th.jpg

*img241.imageshack.us/img241/395/screenshot2ni9.th.jpg




			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Here is the thing. As long as iPod has no support for DivX/xVid, it will cater to a niche market only.


 and i'm sure you kno the "size" of that "niche market"!!!! the ipod has a brand value attached to it and "that" is what makes it sell rather than "what codecs it support and what it doesn't".


----------



## iMav (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

the video converting part is a pain in the a$$ believe me u can still work with itunes to transfer ur music but converting videos and then transfering is a very harassing thing to do 

@infra: no lin boys allowed only os x users  and thats what we have been trying to say that the ipod sells coz of the half eaten apple at its back and not coz of the features it ahs (actually it has none)

@grudy ki dhamki: the 4 of us here are well above each others name calling


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@ grudge

we use indirect names, not real names like Macboy, Salesman, Virus, _the _mod & GX


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^^ lol... 

offtopic: plz don't brand me a linboy. if i can be called as a linboy then i ought to be called as a winboy too. coz i use windows as much as i use linux


----------



## goobimama (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

You guys are sick. Always getting into these fights. Can we please have some peace in this newly reopened thread?


----------



## aryayush (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yes, we can. (If you follow the word of advice in my last email. )

As good as Mac OS X is, it sometimes does some unexplainable stuff too. Look at what happened to my iTunes Mini Store suddenly yesterday:

*img380.imageshack.us/img380/4155/itunesministoreqd9.th.png
It has never happened before and a relaunch fixed the problem.


@infra_red_dude
Though most people on the Internet agree with you, I personally don't. Though I've always loved the look of Mac OS X, I hate the folder icons in Tiger. Leopard's icons look better to me. But like I said, most people on the Internet hold the opinion that these icons suck.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

hmmm... ayush, icons in particular are not bad.. its the color combo. i prefer bright icons to dull ones. wud be better if an icon theme or jus the option to change colour combo is included out of the box, esp. since those kinda folder icons haf been there since a long time.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Fake Steve's latest:

_"iPhone is also creating some demand for support and it's not always stuff we can control since one hundred percent of the problems are created by AT&T. Rest assured we have already come up with a plan to address this -- a massive new ad campaign called "Support" which will depict our Apple geniuses and Apple phone support weenies dancing around in silhouette while answering calls and dealing with frigtarded customers and generally seeming way cooler than you or anyone else ever will be. These people will look so cool, and our whole support experience will seem so fun, that you'll want your Apple device to break just so you can deal with our support infrastructure."_

 

And he made his best post ever a few days ago. I'll post it as soon as I can find it.

*Update:* Here it is - My Lunch with Fester.
If you haven't, do read it. Highly recommended. Best post ever!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Both the icons of Leopard & Tiger sux....these are real icons for Mac OS X

*img123.imageshack.us/img123/8791/iconsat7.th.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Here is an awesome quote from TUAW:
_"My biggest fear when getting my first Mac was that I didn't want to become an elitist Mac snob - they drove me crazy. But now I realize it's not their fault; when your computing platform is so noticeably better than Windows, it's hard not to get a bit full of yourself."_

Exactly what I've been saying for quite a while.

*Here's to the Crazy Ones*​


----------



## iMav (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

a quote form ur link

"Because the people who are crazy enough to think
they can change the world, are the ones who do." - billy g rules


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> Cover Flow in the new iPods, and therefore widescreen, is a given.


Oh, you mean a touch screen based Widescreen PMP which plays music & Videos....hmm...iRiver Clix, Cowen D2, Samsung yp p2...
Damn, Apple is always late in the game, but never leaves there smug attitude to say they invented everything....

*cache.gizmodo.com/assets/images/gallery/4/2007/08/medium_1114324188_6b22a4d0f2_o.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

offtopic: now i know who's ur GF wid whom you'd been "busy", GX....    haha....



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> .....Damn, Apple is always late in the game, but never leaves there smug attitude to say they invented everything....


and where did they say that they invent it? i think its foolish to speculate and fight over something which has neither been officially announced nor launched!

but the samsung device sure looks sexy


----------



## iMav (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

ok coming back to os x ... partiallyt downloaded torrents in windows using utorrent can be continued in os x using utorrent in cross over ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> offtopic: now i know who's ur GF wid whom you'd been "busy", GX....    haha....



Abe....offtopic hi rakho, she is a real gal


----------



## aryayush (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> ok coming back to os x ... partiallyt downloaded torrents in windows using utorrent can be continued in os x using utorrent in cross over ...


Partially downloaded torrents using any client on any operating system can be continued in any other client under any other operating system. You can continue your partial µTorrent downloads using Transmission too.


----------



## iMav (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

i dont know but for some reason my azureus on the mac didnt continue the download


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

The Macbook on Uncyclopedia 



> *images.wikia.com/uncyclopedia/images/thumb/e/e6/MacBraveheart.png/300px-MacBraveheart.png
> 
> *uncyclopedia.org/skins/common/images/magnify-clip.png
> Aye, fight and you may die, run, and you'll live... at least a while. And dying in your beds, many years from now, would you be willin' to trade ALL the days, from this day to that, for one chance, just one chance, to come back here and tell our enemies that they may take our lives, but they'll never take... OUR MACBOOKS!
> ...



iMac on Uncyclopedia



> he *iMac* was a revolutionary computer developed by the Apple Computers and released sometime in the mid-1990s. The iMac introduced two revolutions into computing:
> When your monitor breaks, you should have to replace the whole damn computer
> Computers don't need to be all that useful anyway.
> No Ports  The central advertising point of the iMac was its total lack of ports. When released, the iMac had no ports to plug anything into. Later productions included a port for a power cable, but only a variety that could be found in Estonia.


----------



## yash (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

LOL


----------



## spironox (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

wow so the forum is working again hmm great ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yipeeeeee Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard Built 9a466 on my PC, here I come 

( A slight hint to those who can understand is enough)


----------



## iMav (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

arre wait for the final 1 ... how many times are u gonna dwnld


----------



## aryayush (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Let the barrage of complaints about an outdated beta OS installed on an unsupported configuration start...


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Let the barrage of complaints about an outdated beta OS installed on an unsupported configuration start...



Even if it is outdated, at least it shows the new features right.?

Time machines needs a separate HD, it won't backup to the same HD which means it is not equivalent to System Restore in Windows.

What is the equivalent of "Safe Mode" in Mac?

For those who need an optimised version of firefox for Mac for there Intel CPUs can check here


----------



## goobimama (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Pressing Shift while booting invokes the Safe mode...

Safari rules!


----------



## aryayush (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yes, it does. Not Safari 2 though.

What happened to that blog, goobi?


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Safari "Software" sux on Mac when it comes to features 

three button to cycle tabs compared to two buttons for Firefox....lolz...I just have 10 fingers, no 11


----------



## goobimama (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^ Can you like anything apple? At least maybe the fruit?

And as for that blog, I'm still in a fix as to whether to do it on a separate domain, blogger, or wordpress..


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> ^ Can you like anything apple?



Quicktime Engine technology.

But seriously, other then being native, Safari does sux.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Quicktime Engine technology.


LOL!  That wasn't a question.


@goobimama
Listen to my advice then... separate domain.

@gx_saurav
How do you go to the left of the current tab in Internet Explorer? You use 'Ctrl + Shift + Tab'. How many keys are that? 1, 2, 3. Three. I wonder why you never mention that.

BTW, pressing '⌘⇧]' requires the use of only one hand, not two. And it is very convenient.

And anyway, if your idea of judging how good an OS is how many keys are used for the keyboard shortcuts, we can see why you tend to have such an overwhelming affinity to crap!


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> How do you go to the left of the current tab in Internet Explorer? You use 'Ctrl + Shift + Tab'. How many keys are that? 1, 2, 3. Three. I wonder why you never mention that.



Did u tried control + tab



> And anyway, if your idea of judging how good an OS is how many keys are used for the keyboard shortcuts, we can see why you tend to have such an overwhelming affinity to crap!



Its called convenience


----------



## aryayush (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

The online Apple Store for India has this exciting little note displayed:

*www.asia.apple.com/store/india/welcome.gif

I guess they've finally realised how woefully out of date the Indian store is and have decided to update it to reflect current products and prices. Took them long enough.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> ^ Can you like anything apple? At least maybe the fruit?


 Actually , i Hate the Apple(fruit) . Dunno why but i don't like eating it !


----------



## aryayush (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Even me.

But I forcefully eat it, because it helps you stay healthy.

Now if only it came in white... or gray... 

________________________

I just made a wallpaper for the new iMac. Here it is:

*img511.imageshack.us/img511/4548/applevsdell1680x1050byaog2.png​
I know it is easy stuff but I am not too good with Photoshop.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^who is on the right? Dell?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ its Dell XPS 410


----------



## praka123 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Expression through Arts


----------



## goobimama (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Awesome wallpaper dude! And thanks for not making it a tiny little 1024*768. Already set it on my PC as well as Mac. Actually, maybe I should do a My PC vs My iMac wallpaper. It would look....must better than that 

Hey you mind if I post this somewhere (my blog maybe?). I'll give you full credit of course.

Pardon me if I'm wrong, but aren't the reflections looking a bit out of place..?


----------



## iMav (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

y o y wud u want to show a dell desktop so clunky like that on ur wall paper yaar ..... they do look a lil out of place but they arent its coz of the way the image is ...


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Today is Sept. 5! It's speculated that the new Generation of iPod is going to be launched. 


By the way, I've posted the first article about Apple in my blog: 5 Reasons why an Apple MacBook Pro is Better than a Laptop


----------



## RCuber (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^^ Today!!! ho ho .... lets see if the speculations are true or not. BTW grudge.... any apple events today?


----------



## iMav (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ today there is an apple event ... where in some new releases are expected ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Hey arya, that Dell Desktop isn't in the same price catagory of iMac. Why don't u add some dell desktops to the wallpaper which are actually as costly & in the same level as iMac.  I  m sure u overlooked, so i m giving u some similar dell desktops to add in your wallpaper.

*www.notebookreview.com/assets/8878.jpg

*dodevice.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/dell-xps-720-h2c-edition.jpg 

Some Alienware for your wallpaper.

*www.cnet.co.uk/i/c/blg/cat/desktops/predatorblack.jpg

So when u talk about something, talk about both the sides equally.

I*n Mac OS X you cannot change the curser theme* within the OS itself. Mac doesn't give the user any ability to change the look & feel of Mac OS X, not even a basic thing as the cusors.

*To change the cursors U need to buy a software for $10* called Mighty Mouse after which U can select from some pre-made Mouse themes but still cannot use your own custom cursors like arrow from one these while Busy cursor from another them.

Mighty Mouse is a haxie, means the future is uncertain with leopard as inputmanager are removed from Apple which gave the ability to use haxies.


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Charan - 
Yeah, the meet is called: "The Beat Goes On" (10AM PDT; 9PM Abu Dhabi; 10:30PM IST). 

You keep tab, the best is to follow the live blogging going on at 
1. Engadget
*www.engadget.com/2007/09/05/steve-jobs-live-apples-the-beat-goes-on-special-event/

2. Gizmondo 
*gizmodo.com/gadgets/apple/liveblogging-the-beat-goes-on-event-sept-5th-10am-pdt-296275.php


----------



## iMav (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

it was not him who over looked but rather jobs and his creative team who did


----------



## goobimama (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

*img517.imageshack.us/img517/2366/codaex2.jpg

I stumbled upon this app about two weeks ago, Coda by Panic software, and I must say, I haven't used dreamweaver since! The interface is so slick. The one window thing works great and is clutter free. And since I usually code by hand, its lack of wizzywig doesn't get in the way. 

Anyone wanting to do some stuff in HTML/CSS on a mac should give this amazing app a go...


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Some more PCs Arya can use for his Wallpaper

LG XPION

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/09/lg-xpion-a10-3.jpg


*www.engadget.com/photos/lgs-xpion-a10-wakes-up-wet-to-design/382147/


----------



## goobimama (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

------------------

I just saw that "We'll be back soon" sign posted by Apple India. When all over the world apple is using Sans Serif, they go ahead and make it look like the 90s...


----------



## aryayush (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yeah, I noted that too. Ugh!

Look at Ashwin. The guy's not even tried Mac OS X yet and he's already all set to follow live blogging of Apple events. Way to go, man! 

Milind, thanks for the appreciation. What is wrong with the reflection thingy and how to correct it? (And if you are on devinatART, leave a comment. That's not a request. )


----------



## iMav (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

gx dont take the pains ... ignorance and blindness know no limits if jobs took an image for his presentation then thts the competition 

well i hope the new ipods are a new design and not based on the current 1s and i hope they have back light for the keys


----------



## aryayush (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

One thing I forgot to mention. That iMac in the wallpaper costs on *Rs. 64,000*.

So stop comparing it to the Alienwares... which still look crap compared to it and the setup would be just as cluttered as it is in the wallpaper. Only now, you'll have a huge number of superfluous and distracting "headlights" to contend with!


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Look at Ashwin. The guy's not even tried Mac OS X yet and he's already all set to follow live blogging of Apple events. Way to go, man!


Lol.. yeah! Honestly in the past, I didn't give a damn about all this, but for the first time now I'm all set to know what's up!


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> So stop comparing it to the Alienwares... which still look crap compared to it and the setup would be just as cluttered as it is in the wallpaper.



Thats it, no more comparison of PC vs Mac ever. Arya has proved his stupidity yet again.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Funniest thing happened the other day. My brother's friend came to my place, and they wanted to copy a DVD. The Vista PC of course froze in the middle of writing and one DVD was spoilt. But that's beside the point (routine stuff eh!). So they came in to my room to burn on my iMac. 

During writing the guy asked me how much such a display would cost. From where I told him that it was the entire computer, there was no box behind it. He couldn't believe me. "No way". Then he literally starts searching all over the room for the dibba. Then he traces the cables back to the UPS to the power socket. "Okay, what's the trick!?!" he asked! I couldn't stop laughing!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> The Vista PC of course froze in the middle of writing and one DVD was spoilt.



i wonder why 



> During writing the guy asked me how much such a display would cost. From where I told him that it was the entire computer, there was no box behind it. He couldn't believe me. "No way". Then he literally starts searching all over the room for the dibba. Then he traces the cables back to the UPS to the power socket. "Okay, what's the trick!?!" he asked! I couldn't stop laughing!!!



Show him the alienware


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Show him the alienware


which model? tho i'm not an apple user or supporter but i think you must give credit to apple where it deserves and wid the new imac, i certainly think it does!


----------



## aryayush (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> you must give credit to apple where it deserves


 Who? _Who!_ To which company?!

Dude, did you forget who you were replying to! Seriously.


Anyway, let bygones be bygones and get back to the topic at hand. _"The Beat Goes On."_

Which is the best site? Is any site offering auto-updates?



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Lol.. yeah! Honestly in the past, I didn't give a damn about all this, but for the first time now I'm all set to know what's up!


But still! Having such contagious enthusiasm _before_ actually living the Apple experience is unprecedented. I myself caught the Apple bug after about one month of having used my MacBook Pro. Your fanaticism is way too premature! 

... and that's not a bad thing at all. 

*New version of iTunes brings official support to the iPhone for custom ringtones. Costs extra $0.99. Boo, Steve! Thumbs down.*

You can, however, use iFuntastic which is free, legal and does not void your warranty to customise your ringtones for free. And you are not limited to iTunes purchased content either. 

*Every single iPod is getting refreshed.

New Shuffle colours. A Product (RED) Shuffle. $79, as usual.*

*The new Nano is real, has CoverFlow, video, games, more storage. Same video resolution as the iPod Video (so what's the video look like?). 2" screen, 320x240.*

They are announcing the new iPods so soon. I have a feeling something big is coming... (one more thing, maybe?)

New Nano's got the best pixel density of any Apple display ever: 204 ppi. Three games by default; includes Sudoku.

*4GB comes in silver at $149 and 8GB in all colors for $199*

Damn, it's tiny!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> We're introducing a new nano here today... let me show it to you." It's the fatty!


From engadget


----------



## aryayush (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

The battery life is awesome: 24 hours audio, 5 hours video playback.

*iPod has been renamed to iPod Classic. Something is cooking in Cupertino!

160 friggin' gigabytes! My 1.5K Mac has less than that!!*


----------



## iMav (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

the following is being said as an ipod owner and purchaser:

the fat nano gets a thumb down from me as a user the best part abt the current or the previous nano was its width was less as a result very easy to handle and didnt seem to be a too heavy and big for pockets ....


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Let the event end, then I will start my bashing.

Lolz....pay for a song, then pay again to use it as a ringtone .....& u call apple caring for there customars


----------



## aryayush (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

*iPod Touch. I knew it!*


----------



## goobimama (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

the phoneless iPhone!!! This is too tempting... I really really want an iPhone...and this one is going to get in the way.

Still, I'll get to experience multi-touch..!


----------



## iMav (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

pretty much a given that the ipod wud hav a touch screen ... now what am i supposed to do with my pod ... hey does apple have any exchange policy mine is still under warranty


----------



## goobimama (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Dammit. Aayush beat my excitement with his extra large bold text. damn


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

iPod Touch was a given after iPhone since Jan. No need to wet your pants arya . I already said that time that iPhone sux as a phone but rox as a PMP. Now I hope u don't start saying "iPod Touch is the first PMP with touch screen". 

Goobi, looks like I was right when I said that the new Nano is going to be fatty shape in technology section. It does makes sence to go that way, after all Creative/iRiver/Cowen are already doing it since ages.


----------



## iMav (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

but it looks exactly like the iphone


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

ooooooooooooo.... i love the ipod... i think i must seriously try to get one now! it is tempting....


----------



## iMav (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ seriously ird go for an iphone .... it looks the same feels the same and it can receive calls also


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

lol... i'm not buying an iphone! no way.. tho its innovative, its not worth the money spent and everyone knows taht!


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^^^ lolz...I can't believe but I agree with u .

iPod touch is what iPhone should have been.


----------



## iMav (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

na man believe me it looks the same its just like that i mean  the looks and feel everything ... though the strategy is gonna be like sell the ipod to who doesnt want the iphone

i wud prefer 1 device doing the 2 things and i wud go for the iphone if i were considering the new ipod ... my choice but we all our own

*Steve says: “Wi-Fi, as you know, is not only faster than 2.5G, but it’s faster than any 3G network”. Yes, Steve, keep saying that and people will forget that the iPhone only has EDGE. We’ll print that sentence out on a piece of paper and look at it every time an email takes 5 minutes to download.*


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^^ you can't believe what?


----------



## aryayush (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> iPod touch is what iPhone should have been.


Oh, I totally see your point. It shouldn't have had calling functionality. Riiight!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Its the phoneless iphone is what it is...


----------



## iMav (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

*Starbucks integration: When you get near a Starbucks location, you’ll get a Starbucks icon in iTunes Store. You can buy songs that are playing over the Starbucks music selection, and you can even look at the last 10 songs that’s been played and buy the songs there.

They’re bringing the iTunes mobile music store to bring it to the iPhone

*rather weird to have a tie up with starbucks ... o! well americans:

hey i want a new ring tone lets go for coffee 

however it seems to me like a copy of the airtel initiative where airtel ahd tied up for ringtones ... if indians know what im tlaking abt


----------



## aryayush (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

The iPhone gets a free update too. Take that, gx_saurav - the eternal pessimist!


----------



## iMav (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

so they do accept it was flawed .. the iphone i mean 

“Starbucks has become this third place, between home and work”.  No word yet on whether the Wi-Fi downloading will be free. It will, ok they just said that it’s free, and you’ll have free access to iTunes.

apple giving something free :shocked:


----------



## aryayush (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I hate it that one of the big new features was... of all things... an integration with Starbucks "and their love of music". Riiight! It's totally got me hooked, Steve.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

$399 for 8GB iPhone! This is HUUUGE!


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> The iPhone gets a free update too. Take that, gx_saurav - the eternal pessimist!


For what? Wireless iTunes purchase? Ya...like its gonna affect me cos I don't buy songs off the internet that too with DRM. 

Hey can iPhone let me use yahoo messenger without actually hacking the iPhone? I don't want to use a webserver based application which harvests my Passwords.

iPhone for $399....atlast, but $400 & still not a smart phone or even close to my K750i & lets just forget W960i. Lets pass this....
*
Apple, now change the damn OS of iPhone 4 GB & launch a SDK for 3rd party application in it along with JAVA support & I will sure buy it*.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Of course, I'm assuming there's going to be a 16GB one as well...for 499


----------



## aryayush (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Steve: _"Take a look at the iPhone. You know, the surveys are in: the customer satisfaction numbers on the iPhone are off the charts. They're higher from iPhone owners than any Apple product. Ever. They LOVE them. We want to make the iPhone even MORE affordable for even more people."_

Now what does _that_ mean?! 

... beyond that, actually. Dang! It will become way to common now though.

(And the iPod Touch will suffer. Surely.)


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^^^ That means Apple is lieing


----------



## goobimama (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> Apple, now change the damn OS of iPhone 4 GB & launch a SDK for 3rd party application in it along with JAVA support & I will sure buy it.


So the world should bend down (and you know what bend down means don't you?) so that gx can buy an iPhone... kya sheyr hei.


----------



## iMav (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

thats what im saying a same looking device without phone capability what are they thinking ... y wud any1 go for a pmp wen they can get a phone also in the same bloody packing


----------



## goobimama (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

You guys are forgetting the contract that is attached to the iPhone while the iPod touch is free. Though I guess the unlockers are on the rise, it still means that legally, the iPod touch is much much cheaper than the iPhone...


----------



## iMav (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Also official: 4GB iPhone is now gone.

but goobi even though its cheaper i wud not imagine a person having a touch screen ipod in 1 pocket and an iphone in another ...


----------



## goobimama (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> person having a touch screen ipod in 1 pocket and an iphone in another


Why did you have such a sick thought? its for those who already have a phone but want an iPod as well. I don't think its an intended to be sold to iPhone customers....


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> Also official: 4GB iPhone is now gone.



He he...30 GB Cowen D2 looks so tempting now 



> but goobi even though its cheaper i wud not imagine a person having a touch screen ipod in 1 pocket and an iphone in another ...



Rofl......


----------



## aryayush (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

But still yaar, goobi. Not buying an iPhone and going for the iPod Touch seems pretty stupid to me now.

When, oh when, is the damn thing coming to India!?

BTW, what will happen to poor 'ol Zoony now? Does anyone even remember that thing? LOL


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Let us start the Macboys stupidity bashing 

So *I can’t use my own ringtone in iPhone*. *I have to buy it from iTunes only. If I have a song purchased from iTunes then I have to pay $1 again to use it as a ringtone.* This means $2 for a ringtone. *If I want to use a song in my iTunes which is not purchased from iTMS then sorry, I can’t use it as a ringtone.* Let’s take my example, I like the first 10 second of the song “Gangstar – Ya ali” which I have cut & I use it as a ring tone in my K750i but now *with iPhone I must use the ringtones Apple wants me to use.* r8….limiting choices never looked better to Macboys. Apple thinks different way to extort money.

Hey Apple, like I mentioned before. I use my sister’s voice as her ringtone in my K750i; can I do that in iPhone? Nope….a simple thing I can’t do. 

New iPod nano. 4 GB for $149: Yawn, *I would rather prefer Creative Zen over this due to compatibility with many more audio & video formats*, compatibility with any OS out there. What’s the difference anymore? They both have same dimension, *Zen has 2.5” screen over iPod Nano’s 2” screen* & guess what, *I can simply copy the HD rip of Heroes in Zen & it will play fine. No need to convert. *So long iPod nano……your days are over today. All we need is some cleaver marketing from Creative & Cowen now to kill iPod Nano. Its good, it got iPod brand name…but that’s it. Creative Zen is better oh & guess what, if you need a unified media player for syncing files, WMP 11 FTW 

* iPod Touch…hmm, it was evident*. What does it brings new? A big touch screen based UI? *Cowen D2 anyone? With 100% more format support & full WMP11 integration.* Sure iPod Touch looks cool…just look at the UI it looks so cool..but where is the functionality? I have to say…*iPod touch Is what iPhone should have been,* & iPhone should have never existed. Now I hope Arya won’t say that iPod touch is the first one to feature WiFi, it was Zune  *One good thing is that you can buy songs in iPod touch using WiFi* but can we share Audio files to other iPod Touch users like we can in Zune? Keep in mind that if u share a DRM protected file from Zune to Zune you can only play it for 3 times or 3 days. But non-DRM files are not affected like this, they can play as much as u like.



> BTW, what will happen to poor 'ol Zoony now? Does anyone even remember that thing? LOL


All it needs is a free firmware upgrade to beat the crap out of any iPod other then Touch.

Zune 2 anyone? W960i maybe the best damn multimedia phone)


----------



## iMav (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

new zunes coming soon but i think apple has beaten ms this time again ... unles offcourse the zunes are touch screens


----------



## goobimama (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@aayush: Since my apple store is very quick at getting new apple products, I guess i'm gonna be touching a multi-touch screen sooner than you!!! Boohoo!


----------



## aryayush (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

One more thing...

Apple is a bloody ruthless corporation. That's for sure. What will happen to those people who paid $599 for the iPhone yesterday!!


----------



## iMav (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

chut****  banaya bada maza aya


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Apple is a bloody ruthless corporation.


ah! a macboys admitting the truth. 



> That's for sure. What will happen to those people who paid $599 for the iPhone yesterday!!



Aren't u used to Apple's Extortion method by now. If not then get used to it.


----------



## iMav (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

what am i supposed to do with my ipod ... its warranty is not over... damn 14000 down the drain what sh!t


----------



## goobimama (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> That's for sure. What will happen to those people who paid $599 for the iPhone yesterday!


It's lawsuit time!!!!


----------



## aryayush (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@goobi
Actually, no. Kolkata has a Premium Reseller now so they get hold of the products as quickly as anyone else.
BTW, the store here allows you to use Macs, but not the iPods. Do they allow you in Goa?
But, I guess, they will have demo units here too.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> But non-DRM files are not affected like this, they can play as much as u like.


At least try to be better informed about the company you fantasize about when you are alone!
Any song your share between two Zunes (whether it be DRMed or not) is only available for three days/plays - whichever is lesser. Even if it is a song you yourself wrote and sung.



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> new zunes coming soon but i think apple has beaten ms this time again ... unles offcourse the zunes are touch screens


Even if they weren't intended to be, they will be now. I am sure they were sitting on their asses in Redmond waiting for Apple to launch the new iPods...


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Any song your share between two Zunes (whether it be DRMed or not) is only available for three days/plays - whichever is lesser. Even if it is a song you yourself wrote and sung.



Go find again


----------



## iMav (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

hey gx i want a new ringtone on my iphone lets go to starbucks i have free wi-fi conx there  and access to the itunes store  ... only thing i hav to pay for the ringtone


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^^ No, you also have to buy that song, means overall $2


----------



## iMav (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

a quick wrap of the main highlights:

5th september was the day and they sure did come with something new:

new touch ipod ... looks absolutely like the iphone even has wi-fi, youtube:

*gizmodo.com/assets/images/gallery/4/2007/09/medium_1331364469_7bd434f45a_o.jpg
*gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2007/09/applebeatgoeson1.jpg
*gizmodo.com/assets/images/gallery/4/2007/09/medium_1331364941_f448dc5dbd_o.jpg
*gizmodo.com/assets/images/gallery/4/2007/09/medium_1331953004_718283d6b0_o.jpg

facebook on the ipod ... americans wud love this ...

*gizmodo.com/assets/images/gallery/4/2007/09/medium_1331953138_088417a6e5_o.jpg

not only that the gen 5.5 ipod becomes the ipod classic with now 80gb for 249$ and a 160gb model also

the new nano ... adnan sami goes thin ... the nano goes fat ...

*gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2007/09/IMG_1724.jpg
*gizmodo.com/assets/images/gallery/4/2007/09/medium_1332350700_f3ac929b72_o.jpg
*gizmodo.com/assets/images/gallery/4/2007/09/medium_1331465095_9f87c7cde1_o.jpg

images courtesy gizmodo


----------



## goobimama (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Hmm...Gizmodo seems to be using some better digicams than engadget... they show all washed out low contrast images. Still, I like the inbetween jokes in there...


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

This just in....with the new iPod touch u can indeed buy songs over WiFi but can't download videos....again partial feature from Apple like always


----------



## iMav (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

apple has saved itself loads of cash by making the ipdos like the iphone ... large scale productions for them will become all the more cheaper


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> apple has saved itself loads of cash by making the ipdos like the iphone ... large scale productions for them will become all the more cheaper


yeah, thats a very good point you've pointed out.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Not quite, have a look. The iPod touch is smaller then iPhone which means they have to use two assembly lines anyway. The only thing they will save money is the screen cos it is same in both.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

What's this I hear about the Nano going fat? It is smaller in almost every dimension - it is thinner, lighter and smaller. Only the width is slightly more to accommodate the larger screen.

So what is everyone cribbing about!


----------



## RCuber (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I just checked Apple store and Apple has comeout with a new Wireless keyboard. Requires 3 AA batteries. Battery usage life is not mentioned.


> *img251.imageshack.us/img251/7969/keyboardwirelesssiderz3.jpg
> 
> The Apple Wireless Keyboard has been completely redesigned, inside and out. It features an elegant, ultra-thin anodized aluminum enclosure with low-profile keys that provide crisp, responsive feel. It also has function keys for one-touch access to a variety of Mac features such as screen brightness, volume, eject, play/pause, fast-forward and rewind, Expose, and Dashboard. Its compact design fits on your lap or on even the most crowded desk. And its Bluetooth wireless technology lets you use it just about anywhere within 30 feet of your Mac.
> 
> The keyboard automatically powers down when you're not using it and turns on instantly as soon as you start typing. This intelligent power management means you'll get up to nine months of battery life based on average usage patterns. It also has an on/off switch for when you're away from your computer for a long time.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> What's this I hear about the Nano going fat? It is smaller in almost every dimension - it is thinner, lighter and smaller. Only the width is slightly more to accommodate the larger screen.



Compare that to Creative Zen & you will know.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				Charan said:
			
		

> I just checked Apple store and Apple has comeout with a new Wireless keyboard. Requires 3 AA batteries. Battery usage life is not mentioned.


It was introduced on 7 August 2007. Pretty old news.


----------



## shantanu (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Microsoft has a bluetooth keyboard with 4 of em (the batteries)...  i think in that Apple is a better power saver..


----------



## RCuber (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> It was introduced on 7 August 2007. Pretty old news.



Well we did discuss about wireless keyboard's from Apple in this thread , I guess you were not aware about it at that time or did I miss any thread where this was posted?


----------



## aryayush (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Next products to be updated:
MacBook and Might Mouse.

These are the only ones left with a completely non-metal look.


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Wow! They've mad these iPods, music to ears, eyes and wait a minute... to wallet as well! 

Microsoft reduced the price of Zune to $200 ($150 if you know where to buy the stuff ). Things should be getting a lot interesting...


GITEX is opening today in Dubai. The second biggest electronics showcase/exhibition after CES, Las Vegas. Would be interesting to see how these ppl manage to sell the old generation iPods.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

They don't. Apple recalls older hardware and recycles it.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

*Attention to detail™*


----------



## aryayush (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Latest from Fake Steve:



> *Remember the magic?*
> 
> *bp1.blogger.com/_pNJFZtinpKY/Rt_t1MbwobI/AAAAAAAABwY/KPS20cgFi1I/s400/scoble+at+apple+store.jpg
> 
> ...


Read more...


----------



## RCuber (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Arya Please use the edit button.


----------



## iMav (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

arya if the iphone wud have had an indian launch on the same day ... i wud uv put up ur pic with that caption on every bloody forum iv ever visited


----------



## aryayush (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				Charan said:
			
		

> Arya Please use the edit button.


Well, I'd not known that it would not automerge the posts, like it generally does.

I just noticed one great thing about Mac OS X (though I've been using it for over a year now). You have different columns with individual scrollbars on one window with a universal horizontal scrollbar too and all are active at once. So you can use your mouse (or trackpad, in my case) to scroll 360º at any time. Finder and Mail are good examples. It is really awesome and I don't think I've seen such an implementation on any other OS.

Here's a screenshot:

*img259.imageshack.us/img259/8003/picture1dg2.th.png


Notice that there are three active scrollbars.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Use it all the time in Photoshop....


----------



## iMav (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

windows has a horizotal scroll for its windows


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> They don't. Apple recalls older hardware and recycles it.


Are you sure? I read in Engadget that the 4GB iPhone costs only $299. $200 off deal till stock lasts... 
*www.engadget.com/2007/09/05/apple-killing-4gb-iphone-299-while-supplies-last/


----------



## aryayush (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> windows has a horizotal scroll for its windows


 Ha! Ha! 

@goobi,
I think you got it wrong too, like iMav here. I wasn't referring to the fact that you have 360º scrolling in Windows. That is a very basic thing and every OS has that. The fact that you have individual columns with individual scroll bars in Mac OS X and all are active at the same time is amazing.



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Are you sure? I read in Engadget that the 4GB iPhone costs only $299. $200 off deal till stock lasts...
> *www.engadget.com/2007/09/05/apple-killing-4gb-iphone-299-while-supplies-last/


Oh, I know that but you were talking about iPods in your post.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> The fact that you have individual columns with individual scroll bars in Mac OS X and all are active at the same time is amazing.



An Isolated feature of Mac OS X which cannot be used on any other OS due to a patent Apple is holding


----------



## praka123 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Here's a screenshot:
> 
> *img259.imageshack.us/img259/8003/picture1dg2.th.png
> 
> ...


Gnome DE in UNIX* have this type of view.(not 100%)


----------



## aryayush (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> An Isolated feature of Mac OS X which cannot be used on any other OS due to a patent Apple is holding


OK. This has reached the limit now. Show me the patent application. Or any article confiming your statement. Or even tell me the name of the feature, because you need to have an official name to be able to patent something.

Why do you keep pulling stuff out of nowhere? What are you trying to prove? Even if this is indeed patented by Apple, so what?


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> OK. This has reached the limit now. Show me the patent application. Or any article confiming your statement. Or even tell me the name of the feature, because you need to have an official name to be able to patent something.



Its called Column View & search on WikiPedia if you wanna know about patent. I don't work in patent office so I can't show & don't have time either



> Even if this is indeed patented by Apple, so what?



It cannot be used on any other OS, so yeah, this simple thing is good on a Mac


----------



## goobimama (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Hey please stop this fighting. I don't want this thread to be locked again...


----------



## aryayush (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yeah, OK.

Reply to my email.

*img161.imageshack.us/img161/8161/yahoomessenger3beta2cu0.png


----------



## goobimama (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I hope there's iSight support in there...I mean, how difficult can it be!


----------



## iMav (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

very difficult ... we're talking about os x and not windows


----------



## aryayush (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> I hope there's iSight support in there...I mean, how difficult can it be!


No, there isn't. 

Not even voice chat yet. It will be in the final version though.

(Of course, by the time it comes out, you will probably only be left with some grandchildren to have a conference with!)


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Oh, I know that but you were talking about iPods in your post.


Hmm... they're still selling the old generation of iPods. These ppl dont even know that Apple had launched new products.


----------



## iMav (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ hardly any1 knows ... thats why we are called geeks


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Did ya guys see this?
To all iPhone customers: Open Letter
*www.apple.com/hotnews/openiphoneletter/



> We have decided to offer every iPhone customer who purchased an iPhone from either Apple or AT&T, and who is not receiving a rebate or any other consideration, a $100 store credit towards the purchase of any product at an Apple Retail Store or the Apple Online Store.




iMav - 
Happened many times with me. I for most of the times (over 95%) decide what I want b4 I go to the shop to buy the stuffs. Sales staffs are most of the stores are pathetic and mostly get pwned if they try to act smart with their sales talk with me.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> Sales staffs are most of the stores are pathetic and mostly get pwned if they try to act smart with their sales talk with me



Thats why they should hire people like u, me, zeeshan, imav who know about both Windows & Mac ...unlike arya, andy, nepcker who only know about Mac.

I found this, the funniest software installation I have ever seen

*img207.imageshack.us/img207/6122/softrj1.jpg

Lolz...I added those Text caption myself though...demonstrating what I meant.


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Thats why they should hire people like u, me, zeeshan, imav who know about both Windows & Mac ...unlike arya, andy, nepcker who only know about Mac.


Man!   I know almost nothing in OS X, _as yet_.   

And for me... working there sucks. Have you ever worked in conditions like that? 
Seriously sucks. Personal opinion.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Thats why they should hire people like u, me, zeeshan, imav who know about both Windows & Mac ...unlike arya, andy, nepcker who only know about Mac.
> 
> I found this, the funniest software installation I have ever seen
> 
> ...


LOL! No offence, but it was funnier without the text. And I think most of us are smart enough to understand stuff without needing a demonstration from the master of both Windows and Mac!


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Oh! just like Apple, I made the things simpler for users.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> I hope there's iSight support in there...I mean, how difficult can it be!


I'm sorry, I made a mistake. iSight support is indeed there. It was there in the previous version too. 

The Mac family, on the first page, has now been updated.

Warning for goobimama, avoid that page.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

GarageBand experience:

My brother's band wanted to make a demo recording to give to hotels and such to get shows. So they thought they'd practice perfectly, get all the things right and finally go to the studio and make the demo. So during this practice session, they decided to just make a rough recording with my iMac. 

The end result, using just garageband, was so amazing, that they've since decided to can the studio recording and go with recording it on my Mac! I must say, the sound is so good, that it compares with another recording made by my friend's band in a studio...

And I never really worked with Garageband that much, but adding new tracks, and editing, mixing was so easy, that I had finished post-production within fifteen minutes...

@aayush: I'm not so heartbroken any more. I find that my machine is more than capable of running all my tasks very well. I don't expect any sluggishness of any kind. And if I WANT to use the new iMac, I can use the one at the Apple store for unlimited amounts of time (+free wifi internet)


----------



## aryayush (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Your signature is so spot on. I love it! Same goes for me.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I hope you are seeing the Apple logo in the siggy... a previlege for mac users (and safari for windows).


----------



## aryayush (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Of course I am. My orkut profile has this written:
_"If you cannot see the symbol within these brackets (__), you are using a stupid computer. If you can - congratulations, you are the proud owner of a Mac!"_

LOL! 

Here it goes, for good measure:

​


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> I hope you are seeing the Apple logo in the siggy... a previlege for mac users (and safari for windows).


You mean, something like this  

*img48.imageshack.us/img48/6577/appledc3.th.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

****! What crap is that? Look at the fonts. Why are they so ugly, thin and almost broken? I see that sort of font rendering in cafés on Windows 98 PCs. I'd assumed that they'd be _much_ better in Vista. But this sucks! How do you live with those fonts?!? Bleeagh!

Look at the attached images and compare for yourself.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> You mean, something like this
> 
> *img48.imageshack.us/img48/6577/appledc3.th.jpg


 lol... guilty conscious!!!    why do u feel that you need to defend the point that you are not on a "stupid" computer and u prove that by a screenshot!!    haha.... all FF users can see that, dude...


----------



## goobimama (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@aayush: Why do you trouble gx so much? He had to go around hunting all over to find the proper font/whatever just so he could take that screenshot..


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> ****! What crap is that? Look at the fonts. Why are they so ugly, thin and almost broken? I see that sort of font rendering in Cafés on Windows 98 PCs. I'd assumed that they'd be _much_ better in Vista. But this sucks! How do you live with those fonts?!? Bleeagh!


Font....how did font thing come up in here? Why are u deviating from the original thing. U said we Windows users can't see the Apple logo in Windows & IE 7, ahem.....I just pwned u. 

About the font thing. I have Cleartype disabled in IE 7. I don't like it. It is there by default in Safari & cannot be disabled whether I like it or not.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> @aayush: Why do you trouble gx so much? He had to go around hunting all over to find the proper font/whatever just so he could take that screenshot..


Yup just download a Windows version of the font & rendered the page in Unicode cos Windows cannot have this font included due to license restriction of Apple which prevents MS from bundling it.

Looks like not a privilege that only Mac users can enjoy


----------



## goobimama (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

In safari its called Font Smoothening...and its default looks much better than those fiddle sticks that IE just put out...


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> In safari its called Font Smoothening...and its default looks much better than those fiddle sticks that IE just put out...



In IE 7 its called Cleartype & I don't like it on my CRT monitor, so I disabled it.

Can I disable in Safari?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> In IE 7 its called Cleartype


Not IE7 its for the system wide font rendering.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> About the font thing. I have Cleartype disabled in IE 7. I don't like it.


Oh, I'm sorry I keep forgetting your love for all things inferior and/or ugly. I am genuinely sorry for doubting your consistency and for bringing up the subject!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Didn't I say in Safari its called Font smoothening? Well its there in the preferences...

Okay many might have known this, but if I have a movie folder on my bootcamp partition, and i don't feel like copying it over to the Movies folder so I can watch it with Frontrow, I just create an Alias (Shortcuts on steroids) and dump it in my movies folder. It acts like a normal folder from thereon (that is, frontrow access). This also works with DVDs and other removable media.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Pretty much every alias (what a wonderful phrase to describe it!) in Mac OS X works that way. They represent the files, rather than just linking to it. I did know about this Front Row trick. 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Didn't I say in Safari its called Font smoothening? Well its there in the preferences...


... not in mine.

Why would someone need that though? And why isn't it enabled by default in Windows?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

On Windows, Safari > Appearance (Only safari)

On Mac, System Preferences > Appearance (Systemwide)


----------



## aryayush (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Oh. Right. I'd just checked the Safari preferences.

I still don't know why someone would want to turn it off though.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> I'm sorry I keep forgetting your love for all things inferior and/or ugly.


I will let your ignorance go by...like I said, I m using a CRT Monitor & cleartype looks bad on a CRT to me, So I disabled it.



> Not IE7 its for the system wide font rendering.


Nope there is an option in IE 7 for HTML too. System wide font smoothing is different.

*i11.tinypic.com/5ys6r5v.jpg

For good measures, here is another screenshot with cleartype enabled

*img515.imageshack.us/img515/6651/applepi4.th.jpg



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> I still don't know why someone would want to turn it off though.


Personal preference.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Well, Mac OS X trumps Windows even here, and yet again. Look at the attached image. Even though hardly any Mac user would be stuck with a CRT screen, they still have so many font smoothing options to cater to every need. (I bet he won't reply now. I'd be glad.)

Gosh! After seeing the screenshot of System Preferences in Leopard, mine looks downright ugly to me.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I like the "Best for main display" thing that OS X has. It just shows the integration that Apple has put into its machines, that it *knows* what the main display is...and offers a factory customised font smoothening...


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Well, Mac OS X trumps Windows even here, and yet again. Look at the attached image. Even though hardly any Mac user would be stuck with a CRT screen, they still have so many font smoothing options to cater to every need.



Oh! you mean this. 

*i17.tinypic.com/4qntpxg.jpg



> I like the "Best for main display" thing that OS X has. It just shows the integration that Apple has put into its machines, that it *knows* what the main display is...and offers a factory customised font smoothening...



Since Apple is the manufacturer of LCD Monitor here, they know about it. MS isn't so they give the option to use. *Cleartype is enabled by default in Windows Vista*


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

offtopic: since i dun use ie7 i didn't know abt the html specific setting. thanks for the info 

continue guys!


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Thats the thing. Everything is already there in Windows. Did u try looking even once?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Thats the thing. Everything is already there in Windows. Did u try looking even once?


is the post directed for me? if so, then NO sorry.. i don't bother digging the features of software that i don't use!


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> is the post directed for me?



Its directed at everyone who says Windows lack a particular feature because it is not in front of my eyes. Well, if you can't look then stop blaming MS


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Its directed at everyone who says Windows lack a particular feature because it is not in front of my eyes. Well, if you can't look then stop blaming MS


since its directed at everyone which includes me! i'm replying here... i jus mentioned about this particular case and haf not blamed MS for it.

anyways, guys sorry for my post. no more off topic posts from my side


----------



## praka123 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> offtopic: since i dun use ie7 i didn't know abt the html specific setting. thanks for the info
> 
> continue guys!


Isnt this font-smoothening in mac & cleartype in windows are different names(!patents  )  given for the  ttf anti-aliasing.
OR 
some superior one?


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> Isnt this font-smoothening in mac & cleartype in windows are different names(!patents  )  given for the  ttf anti-aliasing.



Nope. Stop trolling plz


> some superior one?



These are better technologies then BSD's TTF anti-aliasing.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Nope. Stop trolling plz
> 
> 
> These are better technologies then BSD's TTF anti-aliasing.


 this is not a troll.just asked a doubt.that's all.but now who is trolling-look da answer.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Praka was NOT trolling! I find OS X's font smoothening better, you find Vista's font smoothening better. They are both the same with a little difference in the outcome.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

The UI font in Windows Vista is Segoe UI which looks anti-aliased whether you ahve system wide clear type enabled or not. I use standard smoothing but still all the text of icons, Menus, notifications are Segoe UI & Anti-aliased. We don't need font smoothing on clear type in Vista for CRT Monitor.

For LCD monitor, it is advised to turn on Clear type which further enhances how Segoe UI looks on an LCD Monitor for the UI.

For IE 7, you can set individually clear type for web pages. I don't like it so I have it disabled. On a LCD Monitor, I do use it .

Have a look at this screen shot. I have "Standard" font smoothing enabled but still segoe UI font is not aliased. Who needs it? I increased the font size for icons to make it look distinguishable in the screen shot.

*img379.imageshack.us/img379/9127/icontexthv6.jpg


----------



## praka123 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

LCD thingy needs something called sub-pixel rendering- there may be some option in prominent OS's to enable that!


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> LCD thingy needs something called sub-pixel rendering- there may be some option in prominent OS's to enable that!



Although this thread is not about Vista, but Cleartype provides sub-pixel rendering by default when Vista is installed with cleartype atuomatically enabled.

On a CRT Monitor, it is not required due to Segoe UI font used in the UI. I disabled it.

On LCD Monitor, it is already there by default on installation


----------



## spironox (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

ahoy!! 

there goes the thread again last time it was name-calling now what next ! 

peace


----------



## aryayush (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> since its directed at everyone which includes me! i'm replying here... i jus mentioned about this particular case and haf not blamed MS for it.
> 
> anyways, guys sorry for my post. no more off topic posts from my side


I usually respect your intelligence but I do believe this post and the previous one were very silly. You were trying to _reason_ with, of all people, gx_saurav! What's wrong with you?



OK, there is this one bug in Mail that never ceases to annoy the Hell out of me. When you drag an email address onto Mail's icon, it creates a new message with the email address in the body of the mail. WTH! Shouldn't it create a new message addressed to that email address!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> I usually respect your intelligence but I do believe this post and the previous one were very silly. You were trying to _reason_ with, of all people, gx_saurav! What's wrong with you?


naah... jus clarifying my stand to remove any ambiguity and thanking him for the info which was not known to me (about IE). it never hurts to say ThanQ 

guess my fren will soon be getting his hands on ipod touch. he can't wait to buy that. he had no interest in iphone. but he's suddenly very excited about the ipod touch!!


----------



## aryayush (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Anand (mail2and) is also buying an iPod touch.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I hope divX support in hacked iPhone touch is not far away. Just let us install Perian on it cos its Mac OS X after all & the ability to use it without iTunes & this will be my prefered PMP.

Oh well....I won't say anything about W960i in this thread though


----------



## Pathik (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

But wats the point buying a ipod touch wen u can get a 8gb iphone 4 $399??


----------



## iMav (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

iv been trying to say the same thing over and over again but members feel taht the ipod touch is for a different purpose and will be available here sooner than the iphone


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> But wats the point buying a ipod touch wen u can get a 8gb iphone 4 $399??



are whose buying it . U do know I m seriously biased towards W960i


----------



## Pathik (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Arey i meant that to infra and anand.. Btw yea w960 ftw


----------



## goobimama (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Well for one, you get an 8GB iPhone minus phone for $300. The iPhone is a whole $100 away. 

Secondly, you are LEGALLY required to sign up to a contract, which brings the actual price of the iPhone to somewhere around $1800. 

Thirdly, its the first multi-touch display (by apple at least) shipped outside of the US.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> Arey i meant that to infra and anand.. Btw yea w960 ftw


dunno buddy, i'm not buying it. my fren is. and thats why i'm suprised too (as i said abt him in my earlier post).

but ppl here in india are obviously more excited about ipod touch coz that'll be here sooner than the iphone. thats what i believe.


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@ gx : U listen to pussycat dolls??


----------



## aryayush (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

When you order an iPhone online, Apple actually sends you an email titled, _"Your iPhone is coming. Time to get ready."_

How cool is that! Who comes up with these ideas! Philly?


----------



## spironox (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> *img379.imageshack.us/img379/9127/icontexthv6.jpg




^^^ pussycat dolls !



 what next PINK????


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^^ what, i just like the song PussyCat Dolls : Buttons. Whats the big deal in listening to a girl band? I also listen to Avril Lavigne & Enrique


----------



## spironox (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

hell yeah you can man ..remember dude last time the name calling issue begun with silly matters !


----------



## iMav (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@arya ... i read somewhere that the mouse pad on a mac book has only 1 click:

1. is it true
2. if yes then how does 1 right click


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ 

It's true. 

You can do right click by: 
1. Touching 2 hands together
2. Holding down the Control key and clicking.
3. Buy a 2 button Mouse or Apple Mighty mouse 
4. Press ctrl + F12 (I'm not sure abt this)


----------



## aryayush (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

1. Not two hands, but two fingers. You just tap with two fingers simultaneously on the trackpad to invoke a right click. It can differentiate between one finger and two and acts accordingly. It is awesome; the best implementation ever.

4. No, that does not invoke a right click.

5. Another way is to place two fingers on the trackpad and then click the button. I don't know why someone would want to use this though when you can just tap with two fingers.


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ 
Haha.. I meant 2 fingers only.... how the hell would one place 2 hands in a trackpad!


----------



## aryayush (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

You were talking to the person who believes that dragging something to the Dock deletes it. 'Nuff said.


----------



## iMav (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

dragging 'something' to the dock does delete it ... talk specifics 

btw thanx wanted to abt it


----------



## aryayush (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Dragging to the Dock has absolutely nothing to do with deletion, with respect to anything. No relation whatsoever. (Unless, of course, you are talking about the Trash, which you weren't.)


----------



## iMav (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

here u go arya ... proof that some things do get deleted if u try to move them to the dock ...

*cid-7a9d87fa129538ef.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Public/Video(05).3gp

heres a zoomed version:

*cid-7a9d87fa129538ef.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Public/Video(04).3gp

sorry for the vid quality but hey its better than an iphone where u cant take a vid


----------



## goobimama (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I'm assuming that video relates to you draggnig a shortcut out of the Finder sidebar. Well, dragging that shortcut ANYWHERE deletes it, and has no relation to the dock.


----------



## iMav (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

well i moved it to the dock ... anywhere means nothing to me ... i took it to the dock it got deleted and thats wht i said but if some1 says things like 'nothing what so ever' well i cant help it ... i just showed u what happened when i took *something* to the dock ...


----------



## aryayush (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@Ashwin and Milind

You see what I mean?


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> @Ashwin and Milind
> 
> You see what I mean?



Mac OS X Finder sidebar has alias to folders & files. The sidebar is more like a folder with those alias in it or a XML file with path to the original folder written in it, representing this as shortcuts with icons in Sidebar

Ideally when someone drags those alias from sidebar to dock it should move to the dock cos i m just dragging & dropping an alias from one place to another.

Where is iMav wrong?


----------



## iMav (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

well i thought that if i drag something from 1 place to another it will create a copy like it otherwise does or may be an alias in case of the dock but instead it deleted it ...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> well i thought that if i drag something from 1 place to another it will create a copy like it otherwise does or may be an alias in case of the dock but instead it deleted it ...


as to what i understand from the discussion: if u drag anything from the sidebar it gets deleted. what imav did was: dragging it from the sidebar to the dock and it got deleted.

so if my understanding is correct its the first thing that caused the deletion: i.e dragging from the sidebar and not dropping onto the dock. the destination of the drag operation is immaterial as the drag operation itself is the coz of deleting it. plz correct me if i wrongly interpreted something here.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^ You got that right... The dock has nothing to do with the shortcut getting deleted...


----------



## aryayush (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

You are correct, of course. And since you understood such a simple concept without even having ever seen or used the OS, you can see what a bunch of dunderheads those people must be who fail to grasp it even after having used it for a few months. (I am not insinuating anything though.)

Mac OS X is a very intuitive operating system. Instead of messy text alerts that most people don't bother to read, Mac OS X gives you visual cues for various events. For example, if you enter the wrong password during login, you do not get any error message. Instead, the whole login dialog jars violently as soon as you hit return and the password field gets emptied. It is clear that you've entered the wrong password and should try again.

Similarly, Mac OS X gives you three visual cues when you perform the action that iMav did:
1. When you drag the icon out of the sidebar, the mouse cursor changes to a pointer with a little cloud of smoke beneath it. This represents that if you leave the file now, it will go 'poof'.
2. When you drag that icon to the Dock, the other icons will not move aside to make space for the new entry like they usually do. This should be enough to make you think that you're doing something wrong.
3. When you leave the file, it very dramatically disappears in a cloud of smoke. Anyone who has used Mac OS X knows that this does not happen when you delete files so you should realise that whatever it was they you were dragging has not been deleted.

Mac OS X has two kinds of representations for files - aliases and virtual aliases. Virtual aliases are found in the Dock and the Finder sidebar. These are basically aliases that do not have any file associated with them. An alias is a small 4KB file that represents other files. A virtual alias also represents other files but there is no 4KB file here. So when you drag virtual aliases out of their places, it goes 'poof' because there is nothing else associated with it. Drag the original file back to that place (the Dock or Finder sidebar) and a new virtual alias is created.

It is very simple. The fact that this tiny thing had iMav up in arms clearly shows his disinclination towards Mac OS X and his obvious bias against it (and therefore nullifies whatever he has said about it till date). Had he stuck to this much, I would still have found some way to convince myself that it is indeed possible for people more than the age of five to make such a mistake and that it is just a one time occurring.

However, he went above and beyond. When he dragged the 'Applications' icon out of the Finder sidebar onto the Dock and it went 'poof' (as it would have had he left it anywhere apart from the sidebar itself), he thought all his applications had been deleted completely (because the folder wasn't in the Trash either). Now, the Applications folder is right there on the main hard drive itself. It is not even hidden under folders and sub-folders; it is _right there_ under your nose. He could have even used Spotlight to find it instantly. But no, he thought Mac OS X had deleted his entire list of Applications in one fell swoop. A little application of common sense (which might be completely non-existent in this case) would have led him to the obvious conclusion that it wasn't possible because he still was using many of those applications even at that moment.

I guess he's used Windows a tad too long and that might have done some lasting damage!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> You are correct, of course. And since you understood such a simple concept *without even having ever seen or used the OS*, you can see what a bunch of dunderheads those people must be who fail to grasp it even after having used it for a few months. (I am not insinuating anything though.)


 to this big post of urs, i haf only one thing to say: i've used mac during the dayz of mac os 9 for mebbe about 6 months or so. as far as osx is considered, i've used it for about 2 months or so an year ago. so i've not been completely alienated from mac, but i must admit that i'd never tried draggin anything out of the sidebar!!!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@aayush: LOL! Good post!


----------



## iMav (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

well all i wanted to do then was to make a shortcut to my folders in the sidebar to be launched from the dock but it got deleted and thats what i said


----------



## aryayush (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

... coupled with a few expletives about how crap the OS was, how you'd lost all your applications and how the Dock sucked and deleted stuff (and made it sound like the Black Hole or something). When properly explained what you'd done and where you'd gone wrong, you'd refused to believe that you were at fault and kept blaming ths OS. You keep throwing this around every now and then to show that the OS sucks, like in this thread above. So don't say "all i wanted to do" as if you're an innocent little kid who was refused an ice-cream!



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> ^^ LOL! Good post!


Mine or his? 



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> to this big post of urs, i haf only one thing to say: i've used mac during the dayz of mac os 9 for mebbe about 6 months or so. as far as osx is considered, i've used it for about 2 months or so an year ago. so i've not been completely alienated from mac, but i must admit that i'd never tried draggin anything out of the sidebar!!!


The point still stands, doesn't it?


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> so if my understanding is correct its the first thing that caused the deletion: i.e dragging from the sidebar and not dropping onto the dock. the destination of the drag operation is immaterial as the drag operation itself is the coz of deleting it. plz correct me if i wrongly interpreted something here.



Yup this we know. But if we are draging & dropping to the dock then the OS should have enough sense to set it as a shortcut in the dock.

This lack of sense is the problem here.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Glad you let 'em know, gx_saurav. I am sure Apple's engineers are scrambling to implement this now that _you_ have pointed this out. Go get 'em, BoyGenius!


----------



## iMav (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

well as far as throwing around is concerned .. all i throw around is ... os x cant cut files/folder a fact which u and every1 has accepted ...  an OS cant cut/move files/folders between drives  ... and u have documented this in ur fast track to apple if im not wrong ... havnt u


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Glad you let 'em know, gx_saurav. I am sure Apple's engineers are scrambling to implement this now that _you_ have pointed this out. Go get 'em, BoyGenius!



I hope they fix such a silly stupidity


----------



## goobimama (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Well, if you hold the command key while dragging the file to another drive, it "moves" the file.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Well, if you hold the command key while dragging the file to another drive, it "moves" the file.



 Was that a reply to my post 20 pages back?

I was talking about alias in sidebar. Doesn't it makes sense to drop them to the dock if dragged to the dock.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

That reply was to iMav's post... Yours might have a valid point there...

Although, if you get around to working with OS X, you figure out how to get past these things and they don't remain annoyances any more. After all, when you click on applications, there is a small icon on th top of the finder window. You can drag that icon to the dock and its done!


----------



## iMav (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ i figured that out before i posted it as a flaw  ... but it is a flaw that the apple bar or watever u call that has the cut option but it isnt highlighted ...


----------



## goobimama (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

The cut option is for cutting text...


----------



## aryayush (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> That reply was to iMav's post... Yours might have a valid point there...


No, it doesn't. All things that exhibit the 'poof' behaviour are always tied to a particular application. You cannot drag Safari bookmarks out of it onto something else. You cannot drag buttons out of toolbars onto something else either. Same for the status icons in the menubar. Therefore, you cannot interchange virtual aliases between the Dock and the Finder sidebar. It's called consistency. Look it up.


----------



## iMav (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

arya .. the point is its an alias to a folder which is a location in finder and not a bookmark or a button ... and hence dragging it from 1 place to another 'shud' create an alias to the original location


----------



## aryayush (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

No, it shouldn't because it is not an alias. It is a virtual alias. It is not a file. It is no more than a button; it does not do anything more than performing an action, which is what a button does.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> No, it doesn't. All things that exhibit the 'poof' behaviour are always tied to a particular application. You cannot drag Safari bookmarks out of it onto something else. You cannot drag buttons out of toolbars onto something else either. Same for the status icons in the menubar. Therefore, you cannot interchange virtual aliases between the Dock and the Finder sidebar. It's called consistency. Look it up.



Its not consistency, it should depend after dragging where u r dropping. Some that Windows lets us, if something cannot be dropped somewhere the "uavailable" cursor is made.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

And Mac OS X shows you the 'poof' pointer. So, what point are you trying to make, if any?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

somewhat similar kind of behaviour is exhibited in the nautilus sidebar. the shortcuts there are stored in a bookmark file and are neither hard nor soft links. hence u can't drag them out anywhere.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^duh!do u expect anyone to know about nautilus file manager of Gnome DE of Linux to be known to apple users.
one proffessor Ph.d who is a friend of mine is using gcc and everything on ppc mac.but he says except debian he cant now use any Linux or windows.so some addiction Mac means.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> And Mac OS X shows you the 'poof' pointer. So, what point are you trying to make, if any?



With the poof effect it removes the shortcut from the original location. In Windows, it puts it back to original location.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

If it didn't remove the shortcut, how would you remove it! The method of removing shortcuts is dragging them out. Fat lot of good it would do if you dragged them out and it would put them back in!

It does put stuff back to its place when it is supposed to do so. For example, if you drag the shortcut of a currently running application out of the Dock, it flies back to the Dock.

... and please stop discussion on this (non) issue now. A simple little thing, which is as intuitive as it is possible for it to be and you guys have worked it up into this huge issue. Insufferable!


----------



## iMav (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

consistency my foot ... u drag something from a window it goes back to its original location and u drag from the sidebar in the same window and it goes 'poof' ... o! how consistent


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> With the poof effect it removes the shortcut from the original location. In Windows, it puts it back to original location.


thats the biggest flaw wid ur comparison! don't compare it wid windows. every os does things in its own way. if everything was same as windows, then what originality wud mac osx haf and then who'd buy MAC????? when in rome, do as the romans do! 



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> consistency my foot ...


oye, control yaar!


----------



## aryayush (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Guys, I saw this Intel advertisement on _The Washington Post_ website:

*img519.imageshack.us/img519/1490/leopardsinaninteladvertzv3.png

Notice something?


----------



## shantanu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

leopards


----------



## iMav (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

damn intel shud be sued how dare they take leopards they are apple proprietary  ....


----------



## goobimama (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Joe: "Hey, where's MS Word on your Mac"
Milind: "Here you go"

Half an hour later, Joe calls Milind to ask him for some formatting help. Milind says that he doesn't use Word and prefers Pages. Opens Pages and ten minutes later Joe had done his job and it looked really professional.

Joe: Hey, can I have Pages on Windows? I can never make documents look good with Word...

Milind: Nope!


----------



## iMav (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

milind lets be honest here iv tried pages and that presentation software theres nothing more than specified templates ... besides those templates powerpoint 2003 has got better customization options than iwork 08


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Pages, Numbers, Keynote - Prespecified templates. All presentation & papers looks same. Where to add more templates?

Word, PowerPoint & Excel - Make as u like. You want more? Just check online templates in "Open" file.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> milind lets be honest here iv tried pages and that presentation software theres nothing more than specified templates ... besides those templates powerpoint 2003 has got better customization options than iwork 08


I made a Keynote presentation and got 15/15 in my college. Others in my class got 10-12 (ten being the lowest possible). To top it off, I have also been handled the task of making the presentation for the first ever fest that the college is organising. I'm the only first year who's being allowed to do something for the fest (and something so important) - all thanks to Keynote!

When you make a presentation, the one and only thing that matters is that they should look good and PowerPoint presentations can never ever look even remotely as cool as Keynote's. The effects, transitions and themes are just mind-blowing! Then there are all sorts of cool new features in the latest version. Smart builds has no comparison. One feature that Apple touted during the launch was Instant Alpha. I must admit that I wasn't very impressed with that. Removes the background, big deal! But now that I've used it, my opinion has changed. It is damn useful and very convenient.

If you need all sorts of mind-numbing options such as macros and whatnot, Office is the way to go. But if you're looking for quality work that exudes class and professionalism, nothing comes close to iWork '08. Nothing whatsoever. I would even go so far as to say that iWork '08 is now one more reason to buy a Mac.


----------



## iMav (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

keynote is a very basic presentation maker ... its easy to make decent looking presentations for n00bies coz its got a good set of pre-defined templates .... i hav to make a presentation almost every third week and coz of the hype milind created abt key note i tried it and the only thing better i found was the pre-defined templates and some animations other than that its pretty basic ... if u really wanna make presentations from scratch and not based on a pre-defined template ... power point gives u more options and is better ... same is the case with pages

PS: i wasnt biased when i was using key notes and wasnt comparing it with power point because i wud have switched if i found it better   but it didnt suffice my needs


----------



## aryayush (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Which were?

A person once pointed it out to me (I think it might have been Ashwin), how you guys always keep babbling about how everything Apple makes sucks but never really seem to have any valid reasons.

Take a look at the post above. It is full of bullshit about how Keynote is a crap application, but there is nary a mention of any reasons as to what brought about that judgement. Pathetic!

I challenged gx_saurav to a shootout once. Both of us make presentations on a particular theme of his choosing and see which one comes out tops. He backed out. If you are up to it, I still do have some free time I could make use of.


----------



## iMav (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

k id do it the next time i have a topic i surely will post my presentation here ....  its not abt the application being crap ... i said for key note i was looking for something better than power point 2007 which it wasnt for me ...


----------



## shantanu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

two users above crossed 3000 mark and arya is on 2999  great...


----------



## aryayush (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

And I intend to keep it that way... uh oh! 



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> k id do it the next time i have a topic i surely will post my presentation here ....  its not abt the application being crap ... i said for key note i was looking for something better than power point 2007 which it wasnt for me ...


Of course it wasn't. It is better than PowerPoint, so obviously you won't like it. You like Windows, after all - so that already explains that you prefer crap to the good stuff.

You know that it is impossible for you to make a presentation as slick as Keynote's with PowerPoint. It is simply not possible. But you'll keep sticking to that old tune of, it's not customisable. A presentation software has only one purpose, making good presentations and Keynote excels at that but no, you only care that you should be able to customise it so that the application starts crashing and making crap presentations. Then you'll be happy. Because now it is crap.

And I don't even know what you guys mean by Keynote not being customisable. You can add your own themes, create new ones or download them from the Internet. You can change layouts of the existing themes. I have yet to see someone show me a particular point where PowerPoint is better than Keynote. It simply isn't. I doubt there is even one good feature in PowerPoint that is absent in Keynote. Keep in mind though that I used the word 'doubt', as in, I am reasonably sure but am not stating this as a fact. If you feel that I am wrong, feel free to prove it in a new thread...

_______________________

One neat feature to add to Leopard would be for the OS to give you a message that you have minimised window(s) when you try to quit an application. It often happens that you minimise windows and forget about them and later quit the application without even realising that there was a window you were supposed to be using and it is no longer available.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

So what if one uses pre-defined templates? It looks good right? And there are some templates, which are not exactly "templates". Its just a gradient background. There's of course masters for adding Picture pages, with bullets on the side and such, but otherwise, they are pretty basic. But that's what makes them so good.

My dad makes a lot of presentations here and there. And after the talk, he is guaranteed to get a few people asking him how he did those presentations. There is no argument that keynote is light years ahead of powerpoint.... no argument. 

I repeat, So what if the presentations are based on themes? They look good don't they?


----------



## iMav (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

well light years i dont know ... but i sure hell know 1 thing ... poewr point 2007 has more features which u wont even realize till the next 10 versions will come


----------



## aryayush (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Sometimes I really wonder why I even bother! What a bunch of, as Fake Steve would say, _"frigtards"_! 

Keynote is generally the one application that Windows users don't bother arguing about. Anyone only needs to look at it once to know that it is light years ahead of PowerPoint and due to Microsoft's different policy towards writing software, it can never match up to Keynote.

But some people insist on being <insert the same word here>.

I have another Fake Steve term for you both - _"siooma"_.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> features which u *wont even realize* till


You said it yourself. I don't care much about features (gx, get ready to pounce on me). I just want a sexy presentation without much work, and that is possible with Keynote, at least as far as I'm concerned. 

A point to note is that I failed my IT exam in my 1st year BA. Powerpoint was the subject matter. I failed it.


----------



## iMav (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ u failed i mightv topped it  not to say i might even if keynote was the subject coz its got got nothing to know abt ... small lil application 

@arya: same to you


----------



## aryayush (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Thank you! 

Well, topper. Show me a good PowerPoint presentation. I am bursting to compete with you.

Leave alone yourself. Show me a good PowerPoint presentation from anyone. _Anyone._ Even the guy(s) at Microsoft who wrote PowerPoint. _Anyone._ I'll make a better presentation than anyone ever can with PowerPoint. And I've only used Keynote twice.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

So let's talk about Quicksilver. Aayush, you got any tricks up your sleeve for working with Quicksilver? Even though I do a lot of things with quicksilver, I still feel like I'm scratching the surface...


----------



## aryayush (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

*A summary of the conversation above:*

aryayush: Keynote is better than PowerPoint.

iMav: No ppt better keynote not...

aryayush: But Keynote makes better presentations than PowerPoint ever can.

iMav: so wat... ppt have more feature... it more customisbl.

aryayush: But it makes crap presentations.

iMav: who care... it more customisbl... more feature...

aryayush: OK. Which features of PowerPoint does Keynote lack?

iMav: more featre.... more feature...

aryayush: Yeah, I'm following you, mate. But what _are_ those features?

iMav: kenote only look gud, ppt have more customison option...

aryayush: Like what?

iMav: next ver have more feature... bust with feature... so many feature, ms have to put some feature in other applicason to make them fit... so many features...

aryayush:  OK, I get the point...

iMav: no u not... more feature... more customisbl...

aryayush: And the fact that Keynote does a better job does not matter?

iMav: more feature... more featre...

aryayush: And is it all that matters? And you still haven't given me any examples...

iMav: who need that... it have more feature....

goobimama: Aayush, why are you bothering?

iMav: more feature...

aryayush: I dunno. Let's get outta here.

iMav: feature, feature...

goobimama: Yeah, lets. Bye, iMav!

iMav: i luv featres... my features... more features...

aryayush: Uh... OK...

iMav: more featur... more featre... feature... feature features featre... i luv featurs!


----------



## iMav (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

just go thru sharepoint.net .... u will find a lot of them


----------



## shantanu (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

lolzz man.. ROFL....   man really cant stop laughing...


----------



## goobimama (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Mee too cracked up! Good one aayush!


----------



## iMav (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

here is a screenshot of what keynote has to offer ...

*img175.imageshack.us/img175/2237/screenshot02sj1.th.jpg

and here is a good link of nicley compiled some features of powerpoint 07

*www.merawindows.com/Forums/tabid/324/forumid/-1/threadid/14559/scope/posts/Default.aspx

and this is what powerpoint has ... and the options are of just 1 tab and there r 6-7 such tabs for watever u wanna do 

*img63.imageshack.us/img63/7937/untitledxb0.th.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I have a better job for you... GaL! 

Thanks, shantanu and goobimama! I have my moments of inspiration.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

That merawindows link is giving 'critical errors'. I assume its running on Windows Server...


----------



## aryayush (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

LOL! 

It is Vishal's website - the only sane Windows fanatic on this forum.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> So let's talk about Quicksilver. Aayush, you got any tricks up your sleeve for working with Quicksilver? Even though I do a lot of things with quicksilver, I still feel like I'm scratching the surface...


You feel like it; I know it. I only use it as a launcher.

I do have a very in-depth screencast of QuickSilver and a whole novel (PDF, of course) on its features and how to put them to best use. I'll send them someday.

What do you use it for apart from the launcher part?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Well I never open iTunes anymore.

I don't open Finder anymore. I rarely use spotlight (only in cases where I don't know the filename since spotlight searches for text within files and such)

I access photos in iPhoto through QS

I use it for iCal alarms. Large text onscreen. that's all I can remember for now...


----------



## aryayush (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

How do you access the contents of applications like iPhoto and iTunes? You type 'ip' and hit 'Tab'. What follows after that?

BTW, I think this is now the largest non-sticky thread on this forum.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Don't "tab". Use the right arrow key. Say, you type in Artists (with the iTunes module installed). It should come there Browse Artists. Then you hit the right arrow and it will show you all the artists. then you type in "coldplay" and it will narrow it down to coldplay. You can also use the arrow keys to navigate.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> I challenged gx_saurav to a shootout once. Both of us make presentations on a particular theme of his choosing and see which one comes out tops. He backed out. If you are up to it, I still do have some free time I could make use of.



That challenge is still on, but ported to Microsoft Word 2007 & Pages 08 . I m busy these days so....forget it.

Do one thing. Make a presentation in keynote, the best one u can make. Then give it here in a format we Windows users can also view. Then we will make the same presentation in PPT 2K7

If you are correct, we shouldn't be able to make it as good as keynote 08 in PPT 2K7.

If we can make the exect thing, that means Keynote 08 does nothing more or less then PPT 2k7

Here is the best part. Suppose keynote has X Effect by default (example), and its not there in PPT 2K7, wel...just open the sidebar -> look on Office website....walah....got the effect in 2 mins.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Don't "tab". Use the right arrow key. Say, you type in Artists (with the iTunes module installed). It should come there Browse Artists. Then you hit the right arrow and it will show you all the artists. then you type in "coldplay" and it will narrow it down to coldplay. You can also use the arrow keys to navigate.


Oh. I get it now. Easy stuff.

Why do you prefer it to browsing in iTunes though?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Its much faster. When I'm working on something, I just hit Command + Ctrl + T (that's my trigger for searching for tracks) and enter the song name. (Go to quicksilver preferences > triggers for this stuff). 

As for using Finder, I just type in "D" (which shows Documents) and then search for the filename.

And since I type at speeds upwards of 70WPM, it is much much faster than using the mouse.

Didn't know you were a n00b at QS. There are so many things I do with QS...


----------



## aryayush (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

And I was under the impression that you don't like it. Dunno what gave me that idea though.


----------



## shantanu (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

arya means : that leaving Vishal.. all other windows users are insane  too sad for me to hear that  ...

and mera windows is Microsoft Windows Forum for India


----------



## S!D (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> *A summary of the conversation above:*
> 
> aryayush: Keynote is better than PowerPoint.
> 
> ...


God Damn!!!!
I almost choked laughing... 
I just find it impossible to believe that someone can act like this

I wud say I dont use a mac OS cuz i cant afford it.. period. and frankly, if i had to pay for my version of windows, i would have much rather preferred ubuntu.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				shantanu said:
			
		

> arya means : that leaving Vishal.. all other *windows users* are insane  too sad for me to hear that  ...
> 
> and mera windows is Microsoft Windows Forum for India


I thought he said *Windows Fanatics*..

@arya.. Why dont you try stand up comedy? You crack me up dude!


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@goobi, 
The best Quicksilver guides that I've seen is at Lifehacker. 
*lifehacker.com/software/quicksilver/hack-attack-a-beginners-guide-to-quicksilver-247129.php
*lifehacker.com/software/quicksilve...-slashes-appends-and-proxies-oh-my-249085.php
and 
*vjarmy.com/archives/2005/02/quicksilver_fro.php


"There's absolutely no Windows app that can Quicksilver yet" - Lifehacker.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> *A summary of the conversation above:*
> 
> aryayush: Keynote is better than PowerPoint.
> 
> ...


lolz... you are funny! you should be featured in "the great mac laughter challenge"!!   

too good man! hehe....


----------



## praka123 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^lol!


----------



## iMav (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

arya ... u asked me a question abt features and i answered it  well the rest u can enjoy ur day coz hardly have any  ...


----------



## goobimama (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I just about watched that interview with Jobs and Gates at All things D, for the sixth time I think. Amazing interview. But every time I watch it, I get more and more pissed off at Kara whoever. 

She interrupts flow of conversation, cracks sad jokes and speaks when not asked. Its annoying. Anyone else?

@iMav: I see you are carrying on the joke in your siggy!


----------



## aryayush (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Exactly. She's dumb. You can almost see how Jobs is ignoring here.


----------



## iMav (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> @iMav: I see you are carrying on the joke in your siggy!


----------



## aryayush (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

*2Mbps unlimited Internet access for fourteen hours every day over Wi-Fi!*

YAY! I am on cloud nine. HDB, here I come.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^ Congrats...you lucky fink.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I cannot believe I configured it all myself. It wasn't the simplest job in the world.

The guy who came to configure it balked at seeing my Mac. He asked me if I had Windows. I told him that I did not buy such as expensive notebook to spoil it with crap. Then he asked me to show him the network settings and I did. Everything was working fine. He entered all the numbers and it connected fine. Then he changed some setting which would make the router connect to the Internet and the username and password would be supplied by the router itself. After that, it just refused to connect.

He told me it was because of my Mac. Brought another router and it had the same problem. Then he brought his Windows notebook. After half an hour (took ten minutes to boot and hung for twenty minutes after that), IE wouldn't work either. I actually laughed out loud. How dare he blame my Mac!

Then I told him I didn't mind entering the username and password myself. He configured it that way and left. After that I setup the Netgear router with it, and configured it to supply the username and password itself. The Wi-Fi password itself is saved on my Mac. So basically, now I can connect without any mess and if anyone else tries to do so, he'll need to enter a password.

Moral of the story is: *Macs rock!*


----------



## iMav (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

i remmebr the first time i setup my lan network myself .... took me 15mins and was abt 7 years back  i can understand ur happiness


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

offtopic: which connection are u on aayush? 2mbps unlimited?!!!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@aayush: Have you ever seen the setup of an Airport Extreme? Those guys at apple can really dumb things down. I was at the right place at the right time, and the apple store was testing out the new Airport Extreme. Dead simple setup.

Anyway, as for using 'routers other than apple', I can understand your complaints. I asked my sify guys to setup the wireless router, but they said it wasn't possible and I would have to get separate connections for all my computers. Goobi says "**** you". After half an hour of struggling with network settings (I'm crappy with network settings), I finally got it working. Next time I'm getting an Airport Express (just waiting for its "n" upgrade).

@iMav and gx: I envy you guys, cause everything works just fine for you'll even though you run it through Windows. These kinds of miracles are hard to come by...

@infra: Its unlimited *from 9pm to 9am*...I think its Tata...


----------



## iMav (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

may be my windows reciprocates my love to me  touch wood btw tata's giving net over wi-fi


----------



## goobimama (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Quicksilver tip:

If you want to launch say "Photoshop", and it usually shows up when you just press "P", then just press and hold that letter and it will launch. No need to press enter.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Hey arya wat r the charges??


----------



## aryayush (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Rs. 540 per month. No installation charges. Six months pre-paid.



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> tata's giving net over wi-fi


No, they aren't. I bought a router myself (with a little help from goobimama, gauravakaasid and rb_kaustav).



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Quicksilver tip:
> 
> If you want to launch say "Photoshop", and it usually shows up when you just press "P", then just press and hold that letter and it will launch. No need to press enter.


Yeah, I knew this one. I usually have my Dock visible but I still launch applications using QuickSilver. It is so damn fast.


----------



## iMav (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

so ur sharing 1 conx within ur house thru wi-fi


----------



## aryayush (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yes, the Tata Indicom router is connected to my Wi-Fi router which creates a Wi-Fi network I can log into using my Mac.


----------



## iMav (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

hmmm wanting to do this in dad's office ... lets c


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^^ i'd written a tut. regarding the same sometime ago. too bad i'm lazy to post the screenshots! 

540pm is cool man! hey aayush, hows the service? i mean any downtimes as yet? other than the unlimited time, whats the data cap?

btw, don't argue much wid those so called "engineers"... otherwise wid their answers to ur Qs, you'll pile up enuf jokes to laugh at for a whole year!!   its always better to do things ur way


----------



## aryayush (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> 540pm is cool man! hey aayush, hows the service? i mean any downtimes as yet?


Well, I've only had it installed yesterday so I don't think I am in any position to comment on that yet. It seems to be quite stable because it connects as soon as I turn on the router and I haven't had any dropped connection yet.



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> other than the unlimited time, whats the data cap?


There is no data cap at all. None.
9AM-9PM at night is free. Additional usage during the day is charged from my prepaid amount. I got a total of around 360 hours, which means I can use 2 hours per day (apart from the twelve free hours).

Plus, I did not have to buy a phone connection or pay any installation charges. The speed and customer service, so far, has been _very satisfying_.
All in all, I think I've made a good choice. 



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> btw, don't argue much wid those so called "engineers"... otherwise wid their answers to ur Qs, you'll pile up enuf jokes to laugh at for a whole year!!   its always better to do things ur way


Yes, that's what I thought too. I was a bit scared though because I'd heard some reports that my particular Wi-Fi router does not work with Mac OS X. Turns out that was bullshit though, because it worked just fine right out of the box. 

There is a reworked sign on the Asian version of the Apple online Store:

*www.asia.apple.com/store/india/welcome.gif

The fact that they actually changed it tells me that they are seriously working on the Store. I think we might get an actual working online store in India soon. And, if we are that lucky, maybe a few actual Apple retail stores too. That would be teh awesome!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Yes, that's what I thought too. I was a bit scared though because I'd heard some reports that my particular Wi-Fi router does not work with Mac OS X. Turns out that was bullshit though, because it worked just fine right out of the box.


yes, there's nothing like a router won't work wid a specific OS or something. its not a software. if ur wifi module is configured and supported in ur OS, thats all thats needed. the router doesn't come into picture anywhere


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Rs 540 pm is cool. 2Mbps for 14 hours it good enough for me. I was sulking thinking that I'll be stuck with 256k line when I'm in Chennai!  Is the service available all over India? 


I was planning a LAN connection between my Mac and PC. And I'll have the net connection for my PC. Can I use the normal wired connection and WiFi at the same time (ie the router supports such a thing?)


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@ aryayush: your signature is indeed the best post I read in a long time.GHad me in splits for nearly 10 mins...


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Attention to detail - Presenting The Finer Details



> For all other hardware/software companies, take a leap out of Apple’s book. Start paying attention to the fine details. It’ll be noticed.


*www.glennwolsey.com/2007/09/12/presenting-the-finer-details/


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> I was planning a LAN connection between my Mac and PC. And I'll have the net connection for my PC. Can I use the normal wired connection and WiFi at the same time (ie the router supports such a thing?)


yes, you can. normally the wifi access point also double up as wired hubs. so u can haf a wired connection wid ur desktop and a wireless connection wid "all" ur laptops!


----------



## aryayush (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Rs 540 pm is cool. 2Mbps for 14 hours it good enough for me. I was sulking thinking that I'll be stuck with 256k line when I'm in Chennai!  Is the service available all over India?


Yes, it is. 



			
				shady_inc said:
			
		

> @ aryayush: your signature is indeed the best post I read in a long time.GHad me in splits for nearly 10 mins...


Thank you! I was having a Hell of a time myself when I was writing that up. 

To everyone who is apprehensive about Tata Indicom's use of the word "upto" before 2Mbps, check out the attached image. I must admit that even when I'd decided to buy the connection, I hadn't thought that they would actually give speeds this close to 2Mbps regularly, if at all. I am so happy. 

I still find it surreal that I click on the AirPort icon (or don't, as it gets connected automatically) now instead of the Ethernet icon. I'd always believed that Wi-Fi was a faraway dream, a luxury limited to the rich people with money to burn. Milind opened my eyes. It is awesome; not having to connect any wire (except for the MagSafe, of course) and still getting mind-blowing speeds. WOW!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^^ thats seriously good!! no provider has an unlimited 2mbps connection now and as cheap as 540pm!


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

infra_red_dude -
That's cool! LAN and WiFi btw my 2 computers.  Complete with the Sennheiser  headsets, External HDD and the rest of the gizmo, the setup should now look awesome!  


aryayush - 
It's time that I scout for the Tata Indicom connection and kiss BSNL goodbye.


----------



## vish786 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

can someone post snapshots of both tiger mac and leopard mac, i dont know difference in both.


----------



## iMav (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

not much ... 1 is crappier than the other ...


----------



## vish786 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> not much ... 1 is crappier than the other ...



abe goochu sahi jawaab deena


----------



## iMav (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

mera jawaab sahi hai ... arya aa k pakayega


----------



## aryayush (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> can someone post snapshots of both tiger mac and leopard mac, i dont know difference in both.


Leopard is the next version of Mac OS X; Tiger is the current one.

Tiger is the world's most advanced operating system; Leopard makes Tiger look outdated.

The following things have been added/improved in Leopard (compared to Tiger):
Accessibility
Automator
Boot Camp
Dashboard
Desktop
DVD Player
Finder
Front Row
iCal
iChat
Mail
Parental Controls
Photo Booth
Quick Look
Safari
Spaces
Time Machine

It is the biggest Mac OS X upgrade ever! 


*This is the Leopard desktop:*
*www.thinksecret.com/archives/leopard9a527/image/01.jpg


----------



## goobimama (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Was I the only one using Wi-Fi for most of my connections for the past one and half years? The setup is so simple and cheap, that its almost a crime not to use it. I can't think of plugging in a network cable into the laptop or even my iMac. Only when I need to do some serious data transfer, I plug in the network cables.

Though even though there is no setup required on the Mac (PC to Mac), I always have to run around configuring the Vista PC with all kinds of "private" or "Public" networks... I mean common, just make it plug and play (and leave the advanced settings only if needed). 

@grudge: Give me any connection pleaaase! Kuch to dedey. If only the telecom companies knew how much I'm willing to spend on a connection to my home


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> @iMav and gx: I envy you guys, cause everything works just fine for you'll even though you run it through Windows. These kinds of miracles are hard to come by...



Its not that hard. I am using airtel connection with a dataone modem which was quite heavy duty & full of features. I have 2 connection in my home, one is unlimited airtel 128 kbps & then home 500 plan from BSNL which i only use when airtel is down or every night downloading at 2 am. In few days I m switching to BSNL 256 kbps unlimited.

Now, the airtel guy came & configured the modem which I wrote in a text file, then BSNL guy came & he made another profile in router or modem or whatever u call it. Everything was saved in the modem, just start modem enable LAN & it internet starts to work. This was before i installed vista. After vista, I did nothing, just installed vista & it connected to net automatically.

Then one day my friends came with his laptop & needed some files & movies from my computer. He has vista home premium installed in his HP. My computer is connected to the wireless & wired router of BSNL via a Lan cable. So to share, I just went into network & sharing center & tried to check how to connect. I never connected over WiFi before this. I went there & clicked "Connect to a network", it failed....damn

then I went to his computer & saw wireless network was off....woops..I turned it on & set it to private. Then went to my computer again & just like bluetooth mobile paring, it found his Laptop & connected. We were sharing files & internet in second...no configuration required.



> The following things have been added/improved in Leopard (compared to Tiger):
> Accessibility
> Automator
> Boot Camp
> ...



Isn't the bold part the only thing newly added.  U wrote desktop....lolz...Mac OS used to lack a desktop before leopard kya?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^Those features have been improved upon in leopard.

There's this guy right now in the office. He's totally sold on Macs. Just saw me using Coda while doing a web page and asked me to install it on his craptop. Nope! Only on Macs.

Right now he's browsing through www.apple.com/imac


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> then I went to his computer & saw wireless network was off....woops..I turned it on & set it to private. Then went to my computer again & just like bluetooth mobile paring, it found his Laptop & connected. We were sharing files & internet in second...no configuration required.


NOT POSSIBLE! you said ur comp. is connected thru wired LAN. yaar, plz post things which are believable and be consistant!!!  

you need to setup the ip address and be on the same workgroup for the other comp. to be visible in ur network. believe me, its not as easy as you say here widout keying in some parameter/settings. neither in windows nor in linux!!!!


----------



## aryayush (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

He's plain old lying, as usual. You don't need to look for any evidence. If I had a rupee for every time someone's busted this guy for lying (specially Eddie), I'd at least be a centurion by now. 

I doubt he's ever even used Wi-Fi because in one thread, when we were discussing the iPod touch and technofunky expressed his appreciation for the Wi-Fi feature, he asked him what good would the Wi-Fi be in India. techno said that he has a Wi-Fi network at his home/office and this shut this guy up. It was pretty clear, at least to me, that he has never used Wi-Fi and the concept of Wi-Fi being common and easily accessible is just as strange to him as it is (was) to me.

Of course, he will now try to support his previous lie with another one because in this case, we have no way to prove him wrong. Another thing: in all the screenshots he has posted till date (and even videos), I have never seen any evidence of a Wi-Fi network. Now, I don't know how Windows denotes that a Wi-Fi network is active but I guess there must have been some evidence. The Mac OS X screenshots never had Wi-Fi turned on.

He is lying, plain and simple.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I'm usually quite intuitive with how to go about doing things with a computer, but when it comes to networks, I'm zero. At least that's what I thought. Only later did i realise that it was Windows networking that sucked. And Vista has done nothing to improve it.

- There's "Private" network and "Public" network. You have to choose either one. What each does, I don't know, but I just randomly try both hoping that I'll get my network working properly. Sometimes Public works, sometimes private.

- Internet sharing is a total pain. Very rarely do I get the settings right, only to find that I have to reformat the PC cause of a viral attack.

- In XP there was a way to search for an IP over the network. I could just type in the IP, in case the PC didn't show up in the networks list, and it would search it. There's no such thing in Vista. I have to rely upon the "Network" tab to show me my available choices.

Now maybe I'm bad at Windows networking, but one thing I can be sure, you can't be 'good' or 'bad' at networking on a Mac. Right out of the box, I plugged in the network cables in my iBook and iMac, and they showed up on the network.

Right out of the box, I clicked "Create Network" in the wireless tab, and "selected" that network in the iMac, and everything worked. To share internet, I just go to Share > Internet. That's it.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

whether XP or vista, its not that simple. believe me. i've worked. i used to run vista basic on my laptop (now i'm back on XP) and XP pro on my desktop. both haf wifi and connect to the net thru a linksys wifi accesspoint cum hub. the bsnl adsl router is connected to the wifi accesspoint.

to share files, first of all u can't simply turn on wifi and it'll detect. u need to provide correct ip address for each component on ur network includin the wifi AP and the router. all this is widout any kinda wireless protection. then all the devices need to be on the same workgroup......

lolz.. why am i wasting time typing all this? plz read my post in the tutorials sections on how to configure wi-fi 

anyways, what i wanna see is how easy it is on the mac (not jus net, i mean file sharing). coz both on windows (2K,XP,Vista.... yes i've setup all of them) and linux (using samba) its not a one minute job. its definitely not as easy as GX said.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Once you have a wireless network set up (which involves going to the AirPort menu in the menubar and clicking on the network of your choice or creating one, like goobimama said), just go to the Sharing preference pane and enable file sharing. The Mac will appear in the Finder sidebar of the other Mac.

Milind is right. _"you can't be 'good' or 'bad' at networking on a Mac"_

I learned this yesterday. I now know why Apple uses the phrase "it just works" so often. That's because it is so true. It really does just work.

I know it sounds very biased and fanboyish to an outsider but really, I don't know any other way to describe it. If it really only involves a step or two, how can I make it seem convoluted or confusing even if I try to!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

..and by default File Sharing is enabled. Unlike Vista's search where you have to personally go through adding stuff to the index...

Yep. Sounds very fanboyistic, so I thought I'd provide some screenshots to back those claims:

Sharing Internet
*img409.imageshack.us/img409/2001/internetyw0.jpg

Sharing Files
*img339.imageshack.us/img339/4967/sharingvq3.jpg

Creating a network
*img339.imageshack.us/img339/8940/createnetworksp5.jpg

*Logic Pro gets bumped to version 8...*
A thoughtfully redesigned Logic Pro 8 makes it easier than ever to translate musical inspiration into professional productions. A range of powerful, easy-to-use features puts sophisticated tools at your fingertips, and complete surround support lets you make incredible, immersive music.

*images.apple.com/logicstudio/logicpro/images/hero20070828.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Heh. Good screenshots.


Who cares about Logic Pro though!


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> NOT POSSIBLE! you said ur comp. is connected thru wired LAN. yaar, plz post things which are believable and be consistant


I connect the router to my computer vis RJ-45 connection cable, a.k.a LAN Cable & then i insert RJ-11 plug in this modem from the wall. All settings like Password & rest is saved in my router, I just connect this to my computer via that Lan cable & internet comes in. 

Now this also has a wiFi module inbuilt, so i can send internet to another computer too...this is what i meant which is a bit hard for arya to understand.


> you need to setup the ip address and be on the same workgroup for the other comp.


Network & Sharing center -> Enable File sharing, net sharing,  Net discovery, public folder sharing. 

Same workgroup is good but not a must here in Vista. My computer & his laptop were not in same workgroup but windows said it found a workgroup. Mine is "home" his is "friends". i connected to "friends" which changed the workgroup of my computer to "friends".

Then go to right hand side pane of Network & sharing center. WiFi was on in his laptop too, & simply searched to find his laptop "Computer". Some 2 mins config & we were sharing net 

Is it really so hard to do?



> technofunky expressed his appreciation for the Wi-Fi feature, he asked him what good would the Wi-Fi be in India. techno said that he has a Wi-Fi network at his home/office and this shut this guy up.


Yeah, still how good is WiFi? Is it available everywhere?



> I have never seen any evidence of a Wi-Fi network.


Cos I don't use it, only when some friend comes with his laptop with WiFi inbuilt (centrino) then only I enable & use it, else I don't need it.



> He is lying, plain and simple.


And thats the bottom line cos El Arya said so 



> i used to run vista basic on my laptop (now i'm back on XP) and XP pro on my desktop


XP was server right? Thats the incompatibility problem which I have also faced. Here in my case, my computer was running Vista ultimate & his was running home premium



> ..and by default File Sharing is enabled. Unlike Vista's search where you have to personally go through adding stuff to the index...


Actually no, just enable file sharing in network & sharing center then  add the folder u want to share, simple.



> Who cares about Logic Pro though!


Adobe Audition FTW 



			
				IRD said:
			
		

> its definitely not as easy as GX said.


Try it with VIsta on desktop & vista (Home premium) on Lappy, & then tell here whether it is easy or not. It automatically configure IP as required. You can also see the network amp to diagnose as required.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Well, OK. I might have been wrong. I most probably _was_ wrong. He has used Wi-Fi so at least some of what he is saying must be true.

I still find it difficult to believe that someone would prefer not to use Wi-Fi when they already have everything that is required to use it. First guy I've seen who prefers wired over wireless and rough fonts over smooth ones. (Again, this explains why he loves Windows.)

And I still am almost certain that infra_red_dude and goobimama were right and he is wrong. I have only once used the Wi-Fi feature of Vista and and it had worked that one time. I set up the connection on my Mac (because, try as I might, I couldn't figure out how to do so using the reworked networking control panel in Vista) and started the network and then joined it from Vista (it had involved a lot of refreshing, disconnection and re-joining before I got it working). It was working fine and I could use the Internet on both notebooks. Once I disconnected though, I could not get it connected again no matter what I did. I don't know what went wrong.

Still, I don't have experience enough with Wi-Fi on Windows (and even on Mac OS X, for that matter) to comment on it. But if I had to choose sides here, I know which one I would choose. Milind uses it on a regular basis and the behaviour he described is just the kind that I expect from Windows. Inconsistent and unreliable. (Of course, I would even blindly side with Milind when I have to choose between him and someone like iMav or gx_saurav, but that's beside the point here. )


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> I still find it difficult to believe that someone would prefer not to use Wi-Fi when they already have everything that is required to use it. First guy I've seen who prefers wired over wireless and rough fonts over smooth ones.


Wired is cheap, easier to maintain (just a Rs 40 LAN Cable), Wired gives me speed of 1 gbps with 865GBF's Gigabit lan when connected to another laptop or computer having gigabit Lan. Wired is easier to configure then Wireless, just plug one end of Crossover lan cable to my computer's LAN Card (onboard) & 2nd in the friends laptop sitting on the table (onboard) & Windows Vista automatically finds different workgroups & offers to join the same workgroup as his, done. He connects to my computer via lan & we transfer files....done.

I use WiFi only when there is no LAN Cable or wire cannot be used.

WiFi is good, but only where it makes sense. I have a desktop so WiFi here is useless, when sister wants to use Internet on her Laptop, then only I share net via WiFi for her, else it is disabled. Why turn on something which I don't use.

I have already mentioned that I have a CRT Monitor & Cleartype in IE 7 looks bad to me here. Cleartype all over the screen is not required cos the UI font is Segoe UI. On an LCD Monitor, I do turn it on where it makes sense to turn it on.



> Milind uses it on a regular basis and the behaviour he described is just the kind that I expect from Windows. Inconsistent and unreliable. (Of course, I would even blindly side with Milind when I have to choose between him and someone like iMav or gx_saurav, but that's beside the point here. )


Your bias overcomes your rational thinking. Milind uses it, I wonder whats his hardware setup. Cos here, I hardly had anything to configure...

Oh, I had a CCNA on my side, i must add


----------



## goobimama (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Aha! So I quote you, "Wired is easier to configure then Wireless". That means that wireless is in fact more difficult to setup than LAN. Not the case with OS X. And anyway, even I always "Create" a wireless network from my Mac. For the love of our President, I can't figure out how to create networks with vista that work...

Anyway, I care about logic pro. I was in fact wanting to get logic pro, visited the website, saw that the latest version is 8, and then was searching google for reviews. Nothing! I'm like WTH! Then I went to TUAW only to find that it has just been released...

----

And since when has wireless been ever so slow? Its more than adequate to transfer files (except for maybe large 4GB files). I don't know why people feel that Wireless is for laptops only. It shouldn't be. But then again, with the mess that PCs create, one more wire won't do any much damage....


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Aha! So I quote you, "Wired is easier to configure then Wireless".



Ya, plug the wire, thats it.



> That means that wireless is in fact more difficult to setup than LAN



Define difficult. If it means clicking "Connect wirelessly" & "Search for computers in this network" then it is very tough


----------



## goobimama (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

One a different note, I had gone to the office late last night to do some work. Half way through the job, I was browsing youtube! Well, the net was free and super fast. The videos just 'play'.

Anyway, I was looking at how some of the earlier keynotes of OS X and stuff, and realised that we take a lot of things for granted. The applause for Expose is too much. I think I'll make another dedicated trip at 2am and use something like tubesock to download all those vids....make a small little collection.

Where is "connect wirelessly" can I ask? (and I really want to know)


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Here it is

*i15.tinypic.com/4tf5swo.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

no GX you are wrong! wid public folder sharing you can share only the "shared items" like shared documents etc. for all other files you can't do it! believe me... i've done it, on xp, vista and even linux. its not simple as jus finding the wifi device and pairing it like BT, enable sharing and its shared. and NO XP was not the server. me aint talking abt client server setup.

the screen shot you've shown is fine for public networks. u can connect to the internal over a non-encrypted wifi network but not share files (other than the "shared items folders") widout setting some things up. believe it OR NOT! this setup is commonly used in public wifi hotspots (barista, CCD, airports etc.) coz there u jus can't set things up. hence what GX is talking about is this, which is there is every OS. but sharing private files IS NOT POSSIBLE widout setting some network parameters.

and you can't dynamically change workgroups! wid public folder sharing, you'll still be on ur workgroup and ur fren on his workgroup.

btw, u said something about hafing 2 connections wid a modem (of corz only using one at a time). i cud never convince the bsnl or airtel guys to do this for my dad (sometime ago in chandigarh). they DON'T support such a thing! (mebbe the "engineer" or whoever, was ur fren). so now, if u wanna shift from airtel to bsnl, what do you do u said?


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> no GX you are wrong! wid public folder sharing you can share only the "shared items" like shared documents etc. for all other files you can't do it!



Who said all files? Just one folder E:\Downloads is shared publically, thats it.


> but sharing private files IS NOT POSSIBLE widout setting some network parameters.



I just share one folder, e:\downloads, right click -> properties ->share...thats it, & it shares 

and you can't dynamically change workgroups! wid public folder sharing, you'll still be on ur workgroup and ur fren on his workgroup.



> i cud never convince the bsnl or airtel guys to do this for my dad (sometime ago in chandigarh). they DON'T support such a thing! (mebbe the "engineer" or whoever, was ur fren). so now, if u wanna shift from airtel to bsnl, what do you do u said?



The Airtel guy came 2 years ago & set the Beetel modem. I noted the settings. He said "Any DSL Modem with USB or Lan"

Then few months back I got Dataone home 500 plan for night downloading. They gave me the modem shown in dataone thread in chit-chat section. The engg configured it according to dataone & i made another profile in the router for Airtel.

When I need to connect, I just go to modem & select which profile to use, & reboot the modem, done.

Oh! I must add, we only pay Rs 200 for the Home 500 plan .(don't ask how, government benefits"


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Who said *all files*? Just one folder E:\Downloads is shared *publically*, thats it.





			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> We were sharing files...


 abe kabhi to kuch clearly bola kar. where did u mention in the above post that it was public sharing???!!! how do i kno when you don't mention anyting??!! as i said, public sharing is possible. its as easy in linux (newer distros only wid updated samba) as it is on any windows! yaar, when u post something don't leave out details like these. coz tho they seem small words they significantly change the meaning of the whole post!



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> and *you can't dynamically change workgroups*! wid public folder sharing, you'll still be on ur workgroup and ur fren on his workgroup.





			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> *Mine *is *"home"* *his* is *"friends".* i *connected* to "friends" which *changed* the *workgroup* of *my computer to "friends"*.


 no comments!  clarity of language is utmost important when you are trying to convey something to someone!. you are contradicting urself!



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> ....Then *BSNL guy* came & he *made another profile* in router or modem or whatever u call it....





			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> ....The engg configured it according to dataone & *i made another profile* in the router for *Airtel*...


 now i'm confused! did the modem originally haf airtel or bsnl settings? coz bsnl guy came and made bsnl profile and you made an airtel profile! then which connection settings did the modem haf in first place??!!!! neither??!! consistancy, my friend... you need that  thats why i said, bsnl ppl don't support this and won't DO it for you. you'll hafta configure urself in situations like these 

edit: but i'd still like to compare wid the mac. how easy or difficult it is to share files (not jus the public folderz).


----------



## aryayush (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> One a different note, I had gone to the office late last night to do some work. Half way through the job, I was browsing youtube! Well, the net was free and super fast. The videos just 'play'.
> 
> Anyway, I was looking at how some of the earlier keynotes of OS X and stuff, and realised that we take a lot of things for granted. The applause for Expose is too much. I think I'll make another dedicated trip at 2am and use something like tubesock to download all those vids....make a small little collection.


Already have it. No need to make the trip.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> now i'm confused! did the modem originally haf airtel or bsnl settings? coz bsnl guy came and made bsnl profile and you made an airtel profile! then which connection settings did the modem haf in first place??!!!! neither??!!



2 years ago Airtel guy came & configured Beetel 220BX modem. I noted those settings he configures & the values etc.

Later I also got dataone connection. The BSNL guy came & configure the dataone modem according to BSNL

After he left I configured the dataone modem *myself *with the settings airtel guy entered 2 years ago which i had in a text file saved.

When I have to use it, I just enable that profile in router/modem & I connect.


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Apple "Mum is no longer the word" press briefing in London next week

*www.engadget.com/2007/09/13/apple-mum-is-no-longer-the-word-press-briefing-in-london/


----------



## aryayush (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Have they gone completely crazy! What is this, a plan to take over the world!?

WOW, man! Three JobsNotes in a space of less than two full months. Awesome! (But my studies are getting hampered. )

Oh, I see. iPhone in Europe.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Hmm...I wonder if Jobs will be there though... I just hope they at least let us know when exactly the iPhone is coming to India....Early 2008 just doesn't cut it...


----------



## praka123 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

when will iphone "enabled" in India -i am looking through that spammer(regular) thread where he states his price 
: perplexedmaybebecozofhoneybeebrandeebotaltakenalone :


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

praka123 - 
iPhone unlocked in 42 countries and 90 local carriers. It includes India (Airtel). 


PS : Of course, it's illegal to do so.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

No, it isn't. Unlocking a cellphone is not an illegal act in any country.

This just in. This event is being held just a week ahead of Apple Expo, Apple's largest event in Europe. This just keeps getting better. 

We now have two Apple events within a fortnight.

*The iTunes Store is coming to India within two months.*

Don't ask me how. JW&W.


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ 
Thats great!  

What's JW&W.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I guess it'd be _Just Wait and Watch_?


----------



## aryayush (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yes, it would. 

Milind was right.

Today, I present to you one more reason to buy a Mac: *Coda*.

I've read opinions that say Macs inspire people to try different stuff, do different things. When I was considering buying a Mac, one thing I was worried about was boredom. I'd thought, "Man, I spend a lot of my time learning about the latest and greatest security software, trying out new ones, keeping them updated, etc. I keep abreast of the latest and greatest in hardware - graphics cards, processors, this that whatnot. It's good time-pass and I learn a lot of stuff. Though it would be great not to have to worry about security, what will I do with my time!" This sounds strange but believe me, many people have expressed this exact same point to justify not buying a Mac.

I always used to think that as great as Mac OS X is, it is a bit of a stretch to say that it inspires people. I was, however, completely wrong. It _is_ true. Owning a Mac and having a convenient way to use the Bluetooth features (synchronising, modem, etc.) made me use them (I had Bluetooth on my PC too), my Mac made me want to use Wi-Fi, write a book and now, Coda, has made me want to own a website. I want to have a website so that I have a reason to use Coda.

I am not going to describe the program because words simply cannot do justice to it. Suffice it to say that it is a feat of software engineering, right up there with Delicious Library. One reason to prefer Mac OS X to Windows is the third party software. Software that is several times better than their Windows counterparts. Coda is just one such example; QuickSilver is another. Windows simply does not have any thing even remotely close to these gems.

Have a look at the website for more info. (Even the websites of Mac developers are far better than their Windows counterparts.)


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

So, what u r saying is...

Arya : Coda, just look at the UI, it looks so cool

Sane Web Designer : Just use dreamweaver CS3, you can do whatever u want


----------



## goobimama (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Any self-respecting web designer would tell you that hand coding a site is far better than relying on a wizzywig editor like dreamweaver. They produce a lot of junk code which in the end adds up.

Also Dreamweaver is pathetic with CSS, and anyone who has used dream will tell you that. Now I grew up using dreamweaver, and thought it had a good interface, until I used Coda. The interface is rocking. NOT ONLY is it "looks so cool", it is functional as well. A one window interface is the way to go these days and coda is right there.

Want to see my code, hit Command+2. Want to see a preview (within coda using the wbkit engine), hit command+3. Want to see my CSS, cmd+4. My files are right there in the left bar, remote as well as local in an again "looks so cool" way. 

What's wrong with a UI that looks cool along with it being functional? Isn't it better? Does everything have to be drab and boring to mean serious business? (I guess it works that way in Windows )

What I do want in Coda however, is keeping all my links in sync. that is, if I move a file from a folder (especially the .css) to B folder, I want the rest of my documents to get updated. I need to open dreamweaver to do that (though rarely, it is a big help).


----------



## iMav (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

hey guys btw ... the new mac keyboards dont have the apple logo on the command key .... which is rather weird


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Any self-respecting web designer would tell you that hand coding a site is far better than relying on a wizzywig editor like dreamweaver. They produce a lot of junk code which in the end adds up.



Wait, dreamweaver already has coding based site creation support.


> Want to see my code, hit Command+2. Want to see a preview (within coda using the wbkit engine), hit command+3. Want to see my CSS, cmd+4. My files are right there in the left bar, remote as well as local in an again "looks so cool" way.



Already there in dreamweaver



> What I do want in Coda however, is keeping all my links in sync. that is, if I move a file from a folder (especially the .css) to B folder, I want the rest of my documents to get updated. I need to open dreamweaver to do that (though rarely, it is a big help).



Already there in Dreamweaver.

Oh & dreamweaver is much more powerfull then Coda. Trust me I have used coda


----------



## goobimama (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Sure you can edit code using dreamweaver. But you can do that with a plain jane text editor as well. Its how functional that editing has been made that matters. 

With Coda you can split the view of the same document, for example, to look at the footer and header at the same time. Same goes for the preview. You can even view documents with the split view which is really nice.

You can share a document via Bonjour, that is, zero configuration networking. Just click share and it pops up on another mac(s) using Coda. And the editing is shown on both machines in real time. 

There also the added convenience of rendering the page within the application. You don't have to maintain separate windows for previewing a web page and such.  And in case you suddenly want to find out something, the preview tab can even search google.

The interface is so productive, with the right visual cues so you know what's happening instead of a jarring error message. 

And the DOM is the best part. And for the first time its actually usable!

Here's a little shootout:
Coda File browser:
*img239.imageshack.us/img239/8233/codafilestf7.jpg

Dreamweaver File browser:
*img385.imageshack.us/img385/4815/dreamweaverfilesgx5.jpg

Coda Search:
*img129.imageshack.us/img129/1647/codasearchoi1.jpg

Dreamweaver Find and replace:
*img443.imageshack.us/img443/5576/dreamweaverfindandreplavz0.jpg

Coda CSS:
*img510.imageshack.us/img510/4517/codacssjf6.jpg

dreamweaver CSS:
*img512.imageshack.us/img512/4540/dreamweavercssdk4.jpg


DOM in Coda. Just hover on any element and it shows the entire tree in a sort of breadcrumb bar at the bottom...
*img129.imageshack.us/img129/282/domincodais0.jpg

I hope I didn't have to post in thumbnails...who ever visits those?!

*PS: I didn't bother blurring the stuff I'm working on so if you guys don't mind, please don't read into the contents of those screenshots...*


----------



## aryayush (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Uh... oh. Too late. 

(Wouldn't have not read it even if I'd been warned beforehand but at least I'm not feeling guilty now! But boy, this stuff sounds boring. What is it anyway?)


I must admit, it is amusing to see someone indulging with gx_saurav; trying to hammer some sense into this guy's head.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Oh & dreamweaver is much more powerfull then Coda. Trust me I have used coda


Oh, but you've also used Mac OS X but still seem to prefer Windows. So we all know how sound your judgement is!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^ What is boring you say?


----------



## aryayush (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Multiversity, Natural Farming Institute... what is it all about?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Well multiversity is an alternative education concept/institution. Where people drop out of college and pursue what they really want to do (with guidance and support from the organisation). But you shouldn't bother with that and neither should I. It's just that I'm doing their website...

PS: Don't judge me by this. The background was specifically asked for by the client in question. Anyway, this is swaying from topic at hand, Apple.


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

goobimama - 
Great screenshots! Can't wait to use Coda.  

I'm a big zero in coding and things like that. You made think about learning these things...


----------



## aryayush (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Don't judge me by this.


I hope that was directed at people other than me.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Goobi, i m appointing u as my official webpage designer, don't expect payment, dosti ke nate webpage bana de


----------



## goobimama (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@aayush: No it wasn't directed at you, but I know why you would think that way 

@gx: I am truly honoured


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> @gx: I am truly honoured



Thats not because u r using Coda, its because U know HTML & web desigining & dreamweaver


----------



## spironox (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

u know guys its fun to see the enthusiasm in people like u about the new software but i have a question .. what is it to do with simple guys like i am 

@ aryayush: i am still with the panther here  the whole leopard project of mine is stalled for say 3 months atlest thanks to BSNL dataone connection denial


----------



## goobimama (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Well if a simple guy likes to code with HTML, then coda is teh sh1t. Otherwise its pretty much useless to you. 

But we macboys are constantly exploring the world of mac softwares and will keep posting about them out here on this wonderful little thread. You might find something useful...


----------



## aryayush (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@spironox
Surely it isn't down for three months...


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Me on the other hand prefer to first make a webpage using WYSIWYG in DreamWeaver & then manually slim the code removing whats not required & previewing right there in another IE Window using Alt+tab..

So, wanna make my webpage goobi? I don't know CSS so stuck there


----------



## goobimama (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Just to prove a point? Nope! I've got better things to do...


----------



## spironox (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@aryayush : the bsnl guys told me there are some problems with the hardware upgradation problem.. something to do wtiih seimens and motorola !! 

it will atleast take 2 months to get the hardware and yeah one month to hit my waiting list number !

I see darkness ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Just to prove a point? Nope! I've got better things to do...



abe i really need help from someone to make my webpage


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

There's one Mac software that I've tried and loved it. Comic Life is a software to create comic strips. 

It's very easy. Just spend some 5 minutes and you'll know what you can do with it. 

Some of the things I've created with it: (click for the full image)

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1418/672373474_8b00feeea7.jpg *farm2.static.flickr.com/1359/663034506_6ccdef5373.jpg




They have recently released the Widows version (Beta). Try it out, cool app.


----------



## iMav (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

its there mentioned somewhere in this thread


----------



## goobimama (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I take it that is you in the comic strips eh ashwin?


----------



## aryayush (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@drgrudge
YAY! You are an Apple fan and a Pixar fan as well. Cool! Our interests match. I've got every Pixar movie in high definition (except _A Bug's Life_, which is DVD quality). _Ratatouille_ will also soon be added to the collection. 

Steve once said, _"Apple is the most creatively advanced technical company; Pixar is the most technically advanced creative company." _


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

iMav - 
I didn't know that. 


goobimama - 
Yeah.  

aryayush - 
Who wouldn't like Pixar studios? Did ya see Ratatouille? I thought only Monsters, Inc. was better than that movie. It's matter of time before I lay my hands on the 720p animation movies.


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> There's one Mac software that I've tried and loved it. Comic Life is a software to create comic strips.
> 
> It's very easy. Just spend some 5 minutes and you'll know what you can do with it.
> 
> ...


 
Where is the link for windows version 

will give it a try ashwin


----------



## aryayush (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

For those who did not know, Comic Life is a paid third party application that Apple bundles on all Macs. _And_ it is not some crap trailware either. You get the whole thing.



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Who wouldn't like Pixar studios? Did ya see Ratatouille?


Yes, I did. Awesome; awesome movie. I love it how the guys at Pixar can take impossible stories and make them seem believable. Remy walks on two feet because he does not want to dirty his paws so that he does not have to keep washing them again and again before eating. Genius! 

I was seeing Apple's "Back to School" promo page on their UK website. They have worded it brilliantly:

*College students, buy a Mac and get a free iPod Nano.*

Read up. Rock on.

So much for silence.

Finally, an equation you'll Remember.

Lab tested. Parent approved.

Education has its rewards.

Suddenly revision seems like fun.

One more reason to avoid the Real world.


I love the second one in particular. _"So much for silence."_ LOL!

Fake Steve posted something awesome today:





> If you're trying to decide whether to buy our products based on how much they cost -- if you're sitting down comparing an iMac to a comparably equipped Dell to see which one costs more -- well, let me just say this: You should not be buying our products. You don't get it. You don't understand us. And you won't be happy. Go away. Go buy from someone else. Truly, you'll be better off, and so will we. There. I said it.


Like I said - awesome!


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

piyush gupta - 
Heard of Google? 
*plasq.com/component/option,com_joomlaboard/Itemid,40/func,view/id,5990/catid,21/

aryayush - 
Amazing work with your site!


----------



## aryayush (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Thank you! 

I'm now trying to find a way to integrate Wordpress with that theme. Pretty damn difficult.


----------



## iMav (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

1 suggestion - change the default text font


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Arya - 
You should, leave out the site and the blog. *www.aryayush.com/Aayush_Arya/Blog/Blog.html should be like *www.aryayush.com/blog/


----------



## goobimama (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

iMav is right. Please change the font to something sans-serif.

One more thing. iWeb changes any non standard font into a PNG. While this may lead to the site looking better, it adds a whole lot in terms of download time. And for people like me that is a nightmare. 

Now some of the PNGs are rectangular with no transparent pixels. Those can easily be changed to JPGs (the images as well as the link to the images)


----------



## Pathik (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Change the font to something better...
the site is loaded with images... do trim the insignificant ones..
also r u coding it urself??? i thought u wd give it a apple like look..
btw i dont know if u have kept it purposely but do edit the code and remove that made on a mac logo at the bottom..
btw guys check this out.. 
*pathik.uk.to


----------



## aryayush (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@iMav
Thanks for checking it out and the constructive criticism. Which font are you referring to?

@drgrudge
Yeah, I know.

Someone please suggest me a good Wordpress theme that goes with my website's look...


----------



## iMav (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

im particularly referring to the 



> Whatever little there is to know about me, I’ve tried to accommodate it in this comfy place. You’ll get to know more about me, peek at all the pictures of me frolicking around with my friends and family, know all the weird stuff that happens to me on a regular basis and gain a deep insight into how a mastermind works.
> 
> 
> Please click on the links in the bar at the top and browse around.
> ...


----------



## aryayush (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> iMav is right. Please change the font to something sans-serif.
> 
> One more thing. iWeb changes any non standard font into a PNG. While this may lead to the site looking better, it adds a whole lot in terms of download time. And for people like me that is a nightmare.
> 
> Now some of the PNGs are rectangular with no transparent pixels. Those can easily be changed to JPGs (the images as well as the link to the images)


I guess I'll ultimately have to ditch the whole idea of using iWeb. 



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> Change the font to something better...
> the site is loaded with images... do trim the insignificant ones..
> also r u coding it urself??? i thought u wd give it a apple like look..


No, I wouldn't even if I had coded it myself. It is a personal blog.



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> btw i dont know if u have kept it purposely but do edit the code and remove that made on a mac logo at the bottom..


What! Why, in the name of Holy Mother of Merlin, would I want to do that! I would have put it there even if it hadn't been there by default; even if I hadn't made the site in iWeb. That is a badge of superiority.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> I guess I'll ultimately have to ditch the whole idea of using iWeb


I would recommend Rapidweaver to you. It has much more control over the website, including direct HTML and CSS manipulation (if you want to) while keeping in with simplicity. iWeb is not recommended for an experienced user like you...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

hey aayush, resize ur pic on the title page. its too big man!


----------



## sakumar79 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@aryayush, FYI...

I am using Opera 9.23, and in the About Me page, the three-pic collage gets loaded, but doesnt show full height, and similarly, the scrap entry "About me" loads fully but finally shows upto Birthday entry only... The album looks fine, and though it gave a warning when I tried the slideshow, it worked okay... In the blog also, only part of the pic showed up...

When I tried it on Opera 9, I did not even get the top menu for some reason...

Works fine on IE mostly though... In the blog page *www.aryayush.com/Aayush_Arya/Blog/Entries/2007/9/17_The_fun_kicks_off....html - the picture did not load correctly though and there was a brown background on a paper frame only visible...

Also, dont know if this is the intended behaviour, but in slideshow, if you move the mouse and hover it over the slide thumbnails, the slideshow pauses...

Arun


----------



## aryayush (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> I would recommend Rapidweaver to you. It has much more control over the website, including direct HTML and CSS manipulation (if you want to) while keeping in with simplicity. iWeb is not recommended for an experienced user like you...


Yeah, I need to edit the code right there in the program. That is important and iWeb does not allow that.
I did not use it for a long time but the interface of RapidWeaver looked quite ugly (plain?) to me when I launched it once so I never really bothered to check it out again. Guess I'll have to go back to it.

Does Coda have the auto-updating feature? That is, if I change one webpage in my 'Sites' folder and then upload the folder using Coda, will it only upload the files that have been changed or will it re-upload the whole thing? This is a make-or-break feature for me.



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> hey aayush, resize ur pic on the title page. its too big man!


Really? I quite liked the size of it. Anyone else feel the same way here?

@sakumar79
I am going to re-design the whole thing from scratch now. I will make sure it works fine with Safari, Opera and Firefox this time round.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

With Coda you upload just about whatever you want. Either update the whole site or just a page. But I wouldn't recommend Coda to you. There are NO wizzywig editing features in there save for CSS. If you are unfamiliar with hand coding, then its not recommended.

And remember, as non-standards compliant as it may be, IE still represents at least 50% of your users...


----------



## aryayush (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Be that as it may. I'll test my site in the three browsers I mentioned. If it's working fine in all three, chances are it will work just fine in Internet Explorer too. But I am definitely _not_ going to test my site specifically in it. Bleagh!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Chances are it will NOT work with IE. It is so non-standardized, even with IE7, that you have to produce some workarounds which can get pretty frustrating sometimes...


----------



## aryayush (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Damn! Microsuck!

YES! Yes yes yes!!

The 'Cut' option is disabled in the Finder in Leopard too. Apple rocks! Yay! 

(And this is not sarcasm.)

@Milind
I think you'll be interested in looking at a nifty little widget on my Dashboard:

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9067/latestonhdbitswm0.png

Pretty neat, isn't it? The latest and greatest in high definition, at the press of a single key.


----------



## sakumar79 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@goobimama, chances actually are that it will work with IE in most cases... Even if you code it specifically with a Mac, IE is so non-standard that it allows "mistakes" in the code... In general, if a site is checked with IE only, chances are that it may not load correctly in other browsers; but if a site is not checked with IE, chances are that it will still load correctly in IE...
   Note: This is NOT a good thing and my statement should NOT be interpreted that I am praising IE... I am actually finding fault with it.

Arun


----------



## goobimama (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

No sir. IE is known to have crappy CSS support. 

I always visualise the web page in Photoshop, then code it in dreamweaver and now, Coda, then check it with a CSS validation, make sure there are zero errors, and then finally check it in IE and the page looks all weird. Then I have to figure out some workarounds to get it chopping... Check out any CSS book and you will find that they have a special mention for IE and its nonsense...

The sites work perfectly in Opera, Firefox and Safari, but not IE.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> The sites work perfectly in Opera, Firefox and Safari, but not IE.



Check the site & code in MS Expression software for Windows. The same 100% standard & CSS complient engine for IE is coming next fall in IE 8


----------



## aryayush (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Only ten years late in the game. Not too bad.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I've been using Adobe's Lightroom lately (at least two months now), and I must ask for one of its features to be incorporated into iPhoto.

Non-destructive editing. Its so amazing. Original file remains intact, but every time you view it, the settings are applied. This is the way future. After all, what's the point of wasting all those gigaflops? We have come to a point where we have a lot of idle CPU cycles cause of these "core" thingies.

I know I can easily restore the original image from within iPhoto, but it does create additional files....sort of pseudo non-destructive.

Anyone tried Aperture here? Which one's better? (Of course gx will say lightroom. Prove me wrong GX!)


----------



## iMav (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Finally a package that i wud love to run on os x ... cant wait for this 1 ...

*Mac Office 2008*


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ 
Why would anyone want an commercial programs for Personal use PCs? You really don’t need Office softwares unless you are working on something/officially. MS office is a bloated need for personal use.

In my Laptop I’ve Office 2004 installed but in my PC, I don’t have any office softies installed. I don’t need them. Occasionally to open files, now we have various online versions for free….


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Anyone tried Aperture here? Which one's better? (Of course gx will say lightroom. Prove me wrong GX!)



The system requirement for Aperture is much higher then Lightroom.

Lightroom is better.



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> MS office is a bloated need for personal use.



Ahem....


> now we have various online versions for free….



Can u do that sitting in a DTC Bus.


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ 
Why do you want to have a office software to use DTC bus? 

I won't even use iWork/MS Office with my Mac. I'll be happy with NeoOffice or OpenOffice. I just want to open .doc/.xls files. 


And yeah.. I forgot. These days Wi-Fi is common so even that wont be a problem.


----------



## iMav (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

well no 1 is saying u use it ... i said i want to use it 

simply elegant photography:

*images.apple.com/home/2007/images/ipodnano_hero_20070914.jpg


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ 
I never said you shouldn't have office softwares. All that I asked was why would anyone want to buy commercial programs when you really don't need it?


----------



## iMav (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

why si it so dificult for people to believe and accept that *i* need commercial programs ... the same is with infra; din; and HiH ...  arre bhai log i have tried OSS and it did not suffice my needs


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ 
Ok. But I need to know (just for info) - What is there in MS Office which  is not there in OSS office suites?


----------



## iMav (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

use to know  or use google to know


----------



## din (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@drgrudge

LOL, man, I asked the same qn to this iMav here

iMav seems to be working in a very big hi-fi office where the features which he - never listed - is going to tell are very essential 

I asked him to list some essential features which the common man / corporate guy need which is only in "MS Office" and which is missing in alternative office suits. 

Poor iMav, said its a long list and hes not in a 'mood' to post such a list !!!

So drgrudge, please do not expect a reply from him regarding this. He is not in a mood !!

[edit] While posting this I saw his reply !!

WOW

I was expecting the same immature answer and he posted it again !!!!!

Check the link I gave above, when I asked him he gave the same, now I am confused, this google is owned by iMav ? LOL Whenever we ask something that support his statements, he ask us to try in google !!!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@Din: In case you didn't read that post by aayush, it goes something like:

iMav: More features, more features, more features!

iWork kicks Office's boring azz any day...


----------



## din (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> why si it so dificult for people to believe and accept that *i* need commercial programs ... the same is with infra; din; and HiH ...  arre bhai log i have tried OSS and it did not suffice my needs



Man, please do not behave immature in every section !!!

When you say - the alternative office suit does not suit your needs, you are expected to give some reasons / proof / supporting material  / link / some thing !!!

Grudge asked you what you meant and you are asking him to check google !! Man, again you are really really funny 

It is NOT google said office alternatives are not working for the needs, its you !! And you are supposed to post the reason.


----------



## iMav (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

din it seems that u havnt gone thru the link i gave u ... please do so .... then we shall talk further


----------



## din (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

The link you gave was posted by - soumya - thats you ? ? 

AFAIK, it is a list of features

It is NOT the same me / drgrudge asking here

You mentioned the features which are very essential to you are missing in alternative office suits and they are only in the MS office.

We are all want to know whats the very essential things which a normal user / corporate user need - which are missing in alternative office suits and which are only in MS office

We are asking you coz of your post - which said features missing. Now, again, do not ask us to use google. Most people here know how to use it  But google didn't tell us it miss something in alternative office suits !


----------



## iMav (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

no its not by me but it shows all thats new in power point 2k7 and if u see everything u need be it tables; charts; text designs; templates; letter covers; default animations; word arts; has been over hauled and there is more of everything ...  to make it easy to use and bring in more efficiency and make it quicker (though goobi wud disagree) a clear example is that a lot of times i need to open ps to giv text the inv shadow effect now its there in ppt as it si and there are like more 9 different options of the inv as to much u want to blend it, arrows, charts are a lot more flexible to add visual effects ... etc where as while using open office i did not find any such thing ... it had a fixed a set of few transition effects no nice text effects

there are more chart styles where as in open office i remmber once i had to open ps and made the chart as to what i wanted circles filling shadow effects colrs and then saving it and imporitng it in open office .... nothing like that in pwoer point ... where u want to place text how u want the text to appear the background etc ... also the effects like shadow rotation etc which need to be done thru ps if using open office but 2k7 has it in itself ... which means making presentations is more easier more fun and yields a lot better results ... (iv faced it)


----------



## din (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Ok, I meant to tell you - this statment is wrong. It is not your statement.
_
There are very essential things which a normal user / corporate user need - which are missing in alternative office suits and which are only in MS office_

As per personal preference, you might have liked some features, but that does not mean that evey one need those features. That does not keep the majority away from using alternatives too.

For common man / corporate user, the alternatives are pretty much sufficient. They do not need each and every single feature MS introduces. The alternative suits will work  for them pretty well.

Personal preference - I use the direct conversion to pdf = option in open office a lot. Really helpful for me. But I am not telling its a great feature and it is missing in some versions of MS Office.

Those are all personal preferences


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

imav, most (almost all) of the things you've listed are a greater variety and not more features.

edit: this reminds me of arya's "features" post!


----------



## iMav (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				din said:
			
		

> For common man / corporate user, the alternatives are pretty much sufficient. They do not need each and every single feature MS introduces. The alternative suits will work  for them pretty well.


 and what does an i in bold mean  @infra well if they arent features for u ur wish they are for me ... having the ability to certain actions that require another software in this case ps becomes a feature for the software that has the ability

coming back to pdf ... well if gx hasnt said it enough i say it again ... there is an office plugin that can be downloaded for this and it is adobe that refused to allow ms using it in the package by default


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

iMav - 
Arya was right when he posted the "iMav: More features, more features, more features!" thing. 

It makes me wonder why anyone would want to buy a hefty suite for some petty features (even if you don't agree - I'm sure many will). 

I'm not sure as how you got your MS Office. Will you use it, if you were to pay the full money? Assuming that you do buy it, I'm sure 50% or more users won't.


----------



## din (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> and what does an i in bold mean



When you mentioned you are missing something terribly, all thought its something valid and really useful for the normal customer / corporate user .

Now, from my experience - for your kind information

My friend works in US Softwares (having thousands of employees, having offices in US etc and 100% exporting software firm). They use open office for the presentations. It works pretty well for a company like them.

Now if people want something even higher level of presentation softwares, they will not use this MS Office or alternatives. They will go for interactive animattion things.

So for normal user and corp user, the alternatives are there.

And PDF, I never complained MS has no pdf option !! I was telling I liked the feature of Open Office for that but that does not mean that it is a general requirement for feature. Majority may not use it, so if I tell - MS Office lack something terribly - because of that, then it is rubbish.

@drgrudge

I am not saying all - but * Some of the GREAT MS supporters in this forum use the FREE OS / Office suit MS gave them and I guess thats is a major reason they support MS*

And I am sure, they will not do this much blind support if they *Really* pay for it.

[Edit] - Strictly a personal opnion and do not want to hurt anyone using genuine softwares after paying for it.


----------



## iMav (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

well ur frenz shud try this coz mine have and we use ppt extensively and even make ppts for others using ppt and they seem to love the final outcome ... 

besides the 1s i said were top of the head once u use it there are small nifty things taht u say o good i can do this also  and thats when the final outcome becomes more than just a normal presentation 

and i have paid for most of my windows software .. i aint no mvp just a user 

and iv always said that open office and iworkdont suffice my needs and i find office 2k7 better to work with


----------



## aryayush (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@din
For further reference on this behaviour (henceforth christened "iMavness"), please read this post (this is the one goobimama, infra_red_dude and drgrudge were talking about):
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=601031&postcount=1002






			
				iMav said:
			
		

> and what does an i in bold mean  @infra well if they arent features for u ur wish they are for me


Oh, so good variety is suddenly so important now. It wasn't quite so important when we were discussing iWork '08. The fact that Keynote has better transitions and effects was immaterial to you; but now that PowerPoint seems to have the upper-hand in this particular department when compared to OpenOffice, it is suddenly the most essential thing you could ask fro. LOL! 

Please note that I am not advocating the use of iWork to you. Use whatever crap you want; I couldn't care less. In fact, I'll be happiest the day you spare poor Mac OS X the disgrace of being installed on your PC and uninstall it.

But I do wish that you would stop bashing each and everything that Apple releases, specially in this thread. And when I make an observation to interested people like goobimama about some cool new feature in some Mac OS X application, stop comparing it to Windows software. Not only is it insulting to be compared to that crap again and again, it is also very distracting and there is a limit to how much one can tolerate.

Just assume that we (Mac users, that is) are just a bunch of jumpy little kids who are condemned to using an OS that sucks and has very few features so we become excited at every little new feature we discover. We have no life. Happy! Whatever you do, just stop polluting this topic. Thank you!


Back to the original topic at hand: Did someone notice how the Mac version of the same software from the same company is so much cooler. Just look at that Office 2008 website iMav provided the link to. Looks really cool. (Though I bet it is not going to hold a candle to iWork '08, but that remains to be seen.)


----------



## goobimama (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Reminds me of this Ashok Sharaab dialog: "Oye Billuuuu, tu zaraa sa Hilluuu"



> The system requirement for Aperture is much higher then Lightroom.
> 
> Lightroom is better.



MS Paint is lighter than Photoshop.

MS Paint is better?

I'm just asking a reasonable question. Which is better? If anyone has used both with an unbiased mind, then please come forward. I do like lightroom... but I haven't used Aperture so I can't say.


----------



## iMav (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

who says keynote has better  transitions ... the transitions that keynote has today have been ther since office 2003  

theres siddhuism and theres iMaveness ... super cool ... i love it  damn im famous ... and yeah no to forget that ppt has a better UI than keynote ...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> no its not by me but it shows *all thats new in power point 2k7* and if u see everything u need be it *tables; charts; text designs; templates; letter covers; default animations; word arts; has been over hauled and there is more of everything* ...  to make it easy to use and bring in more efficiency and make it quicker (though goobi wud disagree) a clear example is that a lot of times i need to open ps to giv text the inv shadow effect now its there in ppt as it si and there are like more *9 different options of the inv* as to much u want to blend it, arrows, charts are a lot more flexible to add visual effects ... etc where as while using *open office* i did not find any such thing ... *it had a fixed a set of few transition effects no nice text effects*
> 
> *there are more chart styles* where as in open office i remmber once i had to open ps and made the chart as to what i wanted circles filling shadow effects colrs and then saving it and imporitng it in open office .... nothing like that in pwoer point ... where u want to place text how u want the text to appear the background etc ... also the effects like shadow rotation etc which need to be done thru ps if using open office but 2k7 has it in itself ... which means making *presentations is more easier more fun* and yields a lot better results ... (iv faced it)


feature feature more feature my feature... thats a thing of the past now! it should be replaced wid "variety variety, more variety, my variety"!!  

all i can see from ur posts is that there are *more number of charts, transistions, arrows, cliparts*.

and i fail to understand how hafing more numbers of these will lead to this: *making presentations is more easier more fun*

anyways, i won't comment on anyone "buying" MS Office 

all i wanna say is, if some person gives his/her opinion it shud be substaintiated. a vague opinion (like search in google) makes the poster look immature and idiotic.

ps: my comments are not intended at hurting someone and are neither directed to someone spcific. it applies to all.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Word 2007 is better then OpeNOffice.org Writer cos it makes it easier for me to make charts, write text, post directly to my blog on any host, use predefined templates for things & use 10000 of resources on Office online.

In OpenOffice Writer, I have to dig through many menus to do these tasks. There is no additional resources like Office online of Word 2007.

Obviously Word 2007 is better then OpenOffice writer.


----------



## iMav (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> all i wanna say is, if some person gives his/her opinion it shud be substaintiated. a vague opinion (like search in google) makes the poster look immature and idiotic.
> 
> ps: my comments are not intended at hurting someone and are neither directed to someone spcific. it applies to all.


 none taken  ... but i find it very stupid to post things and then take screenhsots to show the difference and then some 1 will come say something scrutinize the whole thing thn i will counter it ... too much waste of time .... and i  have given links which show case the software capabilities something that i would type if already documented doesnt need me to type it again to prove a point rather i refer the link ....


----------



## goobimama (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

In my opinion, considering that OOo is free and Word costs whatever, Writer and the others jokers are more than enough for regular office work. I replaced Office in the office to Openoffice.org, and they didn't even know the difference. And I'm not talking about the "What the hell is this!"-Ribbon of Office 2007. It sure it a nice interface, but for regular users its very confusing. Office has a lot of features but the fact that it comes at a price is kind of makes the switch to OOo that much smoother...

I use iWork for all my needs though....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

i really wonder how many ppl actually haf a legal version of MS Office on their PCs!!! baah.. i don't even need to wonder, i know the answer! 

btw, is iWork bundled wid Macs? (except of corz the mac mini?)


----------



## iMav (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Office has a lot of features


 could u come again ... i guess some people need to read this and some need to speak it agian  i hope my eyes arent playing tricks with ... im seeing the word feature too many times  ... its all coz of u arya  im seeing features all aorund me ... in my 6600 i see more features than ur 6300


----------



## aryayush (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> btw, is iWork bundled wid Macs? (except of corz the mac mini?)


If it had been bundled, it would have been there on all Macs, including the Mini. Apple doesn't differentiate between the various Macs. Every Mac comes with the exact same set of software.

You do get a thirty days trial version though...


----------



## shantanu (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@milind : you use computers too  , i thought you just sleep


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

ok, i was unaware of it. since the mac mini is the cheaper cuz i thot some software was cut down on it.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@shantanu: May a rabid mongrel run across your path and bite your hot neighbour. Just cause I woke up at *4pm* today doesn't mean I'm a lazy slob. Sometimes it's not my fault that I oversleep...I'm not conscious enough to realise it that's all...

Btw I went through a forum thread on aperture vs lightroom. From what I gather Aperture has more *features*, in that it is more powerful, but lightroom is a little faster especially on low config machines so I'm gonna stick to Lightroom. It's a pity that iPhoto integration is only on Aperture....


----------



## iMav (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

damn the word features


----------



## aryayush (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Aperture is very confusing for me so I just downgraded to iPhoto. I don't really need all those professional features. And iPhoto '08 simply rocks.

But I loved that magnifying loupe in Aperture. It is unbelievably cool!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I keep all my pictures in iPhoto, the ones that I want to view using slideshows and such. Only stock images and others which I need for work purposes I keep in my Lightroom library. iPhoto kicks ass in managing photos for general purpose...

Now if they only incorporated non-destructive adjustments in iPhoto, it would be great. Though I don't see how they are going to be able to do that cause one needs to view the same in slideshows and other apps... may not be the best approach.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Aperture does have non-destructive adjustments.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> Now if they only incorporated non-destructive adjustments in iPhoto


I assumed that Aperture would have that...


----------



## aryayush (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Umm... guys, if you don't mind, can you please visit *blog.aryayush.com/ and give me inputs on what can be improved (apart from the theme, of course)? Please!


----------



## iMav (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

well u have done nothing ... thats wordpress by defalut ... wat to comment on  if u want u can spend some time browsing wordpress plugin galleries


----------



## aryayush (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I know about the theme. I'll put a theme in a day or two.

I just wanted to know how good/bad it is, in general. My writing style, the fonts, etc. Thanks anyway! 

(I realise that I am diverting the topic, so I'm stopping it here.)


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

An average person for normal doc/ppt/xls requirement won't need MS Office, iWork or other commercial Office suites. If they were asked to use OSS suites and MS Office, I'm sure many won't find any difference but for the UI and 'features' which they won't need/use anyway. 

Let me tell this. Many people use MS Office, because: 
1. They think that's the one thing available
2. They're used to it
3. They get it for free anyways - why bother to use a OSS suite if I get a commercial thing for the same cost? 

This is getting incredibly stupid now.... many Commercial Suites supporters won't be talking like this if they paid for the softwares.  


aryayush - 
The font is not pleasing to the eyes. Stick with Verdana or default one. 

The writing comes with practice. Don't worry abt that front now! 

All the best... to build a great blog!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Stick to the standard fonts boy. <strike>Palatino</strike>(Forgot that palatino is a cross platform font. Both on os x and Vista. Wonder why I didn't see it though) and gulatino isn't going to help. I think I'm seeing Arial here, and big. Use Trebuchet MS, Verdana or Lucida...and of course specify Arial and Sans-serif at the end of the font setting.


----------



## iMav (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

thats default wp ...


----------



## aryayush (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Thanks, guys! I'll post all future posts in Verdana. 

One thing I just noticed:
The page for HP's dv<insert difficult to remember four digit number here>TX is this: *h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/in/en/ho/W...116665-1116665-1116665-13077980-80376335.html

The page for an Apple MacBook is:
*www.apple.com/macbook/ (and if you type this in Safari or Opera, all you have to type is 'apple/macbook')


Which one would you be more likely to remember?

This little thing shows the spectacularly huge difference between the two companies, how very different they are.


----------



## iMav (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

wen u make that comparison .... ur comparing hp's range of notebooks to mac's range which i unfair to apple coz their line up does not have soooooooooooooo many models


----------



## goobimama (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> coz their line up does not have soooooooooooooo many models


Exactly! That's why it's so great!


----------



## aryayush (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> wen u make that comparison .... ur comparing hp's range of notebooks to mac's range which i unfair to apple coz their line up does not have soooooooooooooo many models


But that's the point I was trying to make. Nothing is stopping them from making thousands of models. The fact that they don't is what makes them different. Everything about the company exudes pure class.

*Edit:* Milind beat me to it.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Ha! Gotcha there! Aayush is slooooow.... like a Panda...

---

I'm sure many know this by now, and I knew this from some time back, but when you do a spotlight search from the menu bar, the focus is on the "Show all (11)". You normally have to press down arrow and then hit enter. But hitting Command+Enter selects the Top Hit and launches it...


----------



## aryayush (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

... and the "Top Hit" is selected by default in Leopard. 

If you ever thought that Spotlight could never be as fast as QuickSilver for launching applications, you'll change your view once you see it in Leopard.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

As it is Spotlight was a big improvement, and now we have something even faster. Have you tried Windows XP and prior search feature? Its painful to wait fifteen minutes for a result! 

Btw, the iBook has been taken by my dad, and internet sucks at home. I had to do some urgent stuff for a client. Photoshop is there in the office, but I went there, got the material. Opened photoshop on Windows. Closed it. Rode all the way back home. Did the stuff. Then rode all the way back to the office, and sent the files. It makes thaaaat much of a difference 

PS: The system *supposed to be* more capable than my iMac...but I just couldn't do it.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

LOL!


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

*Warning: The following stunt is done in Apple Mac Hardwares. Do not attempt them with your PC. You don't want your PC be 'Chernobyled'. *


"This is what happens when you CMD+A in the Applications folder on a MBPro (2.33 GHz Intel with 3 GB DDR2 SDRAM) and accidentally double click....EVERY application on the computer opens at the same time." 

expose_overload

A whopping 3992 Diggs! How does a Macbook Pro handle every application opening at once?

Read the comments, where ppl have posted their contribution. 

Moral of this post: Apple Macs rocks!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Holy mother of Salim Ali and his birdland! 

I wouldn't attempt opening even two apps on my PC!


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

New Mac Pro & Cinema Display lineup coming soon


----------



## goobimama (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Wah Dr. I see you are turning out to be a bigger macboy than youknowwho!


----------



## aryayush (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

"youknowwho" who?



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> *Warning: The following stunt is done in Apple Mac Hardwares. Do not attempt them with your PC. You don't want your PC be 'Chernobyled'. *
> 
> 
> "This is what happens when you CMD+A in the Applications folder on a MBPro (2.33 GHz Intel with 3 GB DDR2 SDRAM) and accidentally double click....EVERY application on the computer opens at the same time."
> ...


Umm... what's the big deal here? I've done this on my MacBook Pro too.


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ 
I'm not sure abt the 'big deal'. The post got around 4k Diggs and that's not a normal amount of Diggs even if the story made to the front page. Also repeat/know things wont be such popular as well. 

Dunno about you but I'm seeing this for the first time now.


goobimama - 
*bows*


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Hey I was checking out some of the finder features and stumbled upon "Folder Actions". now i must say the scripting feature is really cool. Nautilus (on gnome) also has this feature but it is not being completely utilitised. i learnt that they are taking lessons on how powerful the nautilus scripting engine is and trying to bring Folder Actions there.

i hope even windows explorer implements it.

Cool feature, i must say that. this is what i stumbled upon which gives a much more clearer picture of folder actions than the official apple webiste: *www.simplehelp.net/2007/01/30/folder-actions-for-os-x-explained-with-real-world-examples/


----------



## goobimama (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Combine that with Applescript and Automator actions and the possibilities are endless!


----------



## sakumar79 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> *Warning: The following stunt is done in Apple Mac Hardwares. Do not attempt them with your PC. You don't want your PC be 'Chernobyled'. *
> 
> 
> "This is what happens when you CMD+A in the Applications folder on a MBPro (2.33 GHz Intel with 3 GB DDR2 SDRAM) and accidentally double click....EVERY application on the computer opens at the same time."



When someone selects all files and presses Enter by mistake in Windows, Windows gives a warning that opening a lot of files at a time may be time consuming and asks for confirmation before proceeding... Dont you think that this is a more sensible approach?

Also, by going to high temperatures, there is a possibility of deterioration in performance - it is preferable to have the computer to restart if the temperature goes beyond certain limits... I hope such settings are available in BIOS for Macs also...

One more thing that must be noted is that the system is relatively top of the line, and expecting it to be able to handle a lot of processes is generally taken for granted...

If the idea of the post is to show that Expose can handle so many windows, I still would have to say that there is no way (for someone without exposure to Macs) to judge how easy it is to close unnecessary applications, find the useful applications, etc... at the end of this (in Windows, we can just call up the Task Manager and multiple-select unnecessary programs and close them)... Personally, in the twelve minutes it took to load all the programs, it would have been much better if the person had restarted the system and continued with his/her work...

This is more show than substance, IMHO

Arun


----------



## aryayush (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				sakumar79 said:
			
		

> in Windows, we can just call up the Task Manager and multiple-select unnecessary programs and close them


... and then keep pressing "End Task", "End Task", "End Task" as most of them freeze and refuse to close until forced to do so - twice or thrice.
Don't say it does not happen because it does. It is a pain to close unresponsive programs on Windows (and programs become unresponsive very frequently).

And BTW, you can indeed launch Activity Monitor, select all programs and 'Quit' them at once on Mac OS X too. The only difference is that the programs don't freeze and even if any particular program does, you can just 'Force Quit' it and go your merry way.

The fact that I've never once had a kernel panic or had to force shut down my Mac so far (in thirteen months) is a testament to how stable the platform is. 


*Edit:* Oh, wait. I have had a kernel panic, actually. But it was on Leopard, which is a developer beta. So it does not count, IMHO.
The way kernel panic happens is beautiful, by the way. I am trying to bring it about again just so that I can watch that cool effect.


----------



## sakumar79 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Those End Tasks do occur, I agree, but they are rare (if you are careful in your selection of apps you install)... However, my point is, it is better for the OS to warn before opening so many programs at the same time... You have to agree that Windows wins on this count...

For me too, other than one particular game (Diablo II Lord of Destruction) hanging a couple of times, I havent had to force shut down on my XP either... And thats for about a couple of years... Like I said, if you know what you are doing and are careful with the selection of your apps, you wont have problems in XP... The problem is that Windows has so many people writing programs for it, and there is so much software available for it; either you can put some buggy programs that can cause problems, or, even though the programs may work okay by themselves sometimes conflicts can cause problems... And of course, you should know how far you can push your system before it will crash...

Arun


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

sakumar79 - 
It's indeed show than substance. Show off, maybe. 

People just got fancied (myself included) when they saw thing like that.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I agree with the first part and don't with the second. Yes, it is better to warn before opening so many applications. And no, I don't want any excuse for why Windows in an unstable piece of crap. Please don't give me that! I've been hearing that from gx_saurav for months now.

Mac OS X has a lot more developers developing for it than you give it credit for. And you get crap applications for Mac OS X too. But no application being the whole OS down. And that happens on Windows - very frequently.
Screw the third party developers. Windows Media Player has brought my whole XP system down more times that I care to remember.

Hardware issue or software issue? I don't care. Why it happens; what's the cause? I don't give a damn! All I want is a system that I can do whatever I want with. and it should be able to handle the load. I want to visit websites full of crap. I want to visit places on the web when I am warned by Google that they might be malicious. And I want my system to remain clean after all these pursuits. Clearly, Microsoft is incapable of providing me such a carefree experience.

I know why those crashes happen and I know it is possible to prevent them, at least theoretically. But, no matter what I do, it just never seems to work. Within a month or two of using Windows, it inevitably slows down to a crawl and reaches the point of being unusable. It happens. Every single time. I've reinstalled Windows XP so many times, I can name all the steps in the order they take place.

I've showed my Tiger installation (running in excess of twenty applications ay any given time) to many people and most people express a great deal of surprise when I tell them I have been using it for a year straight, haven't shut it down more than 20-25 times and have never had to re-install it. It is true and it should not be something extraordinary or unbelievable - but unfortunately, due to Windows, it is.

I know people will keep disputing this opinion till eternity (or till they switch), but I know it with hard evidence that Windows is no match for Mac OS X. Nowhere even close.

(Anyway, let us not divert from the topic, please! It will turn into a flame war when the two missing comrades jump in here!)


----------



## praka123 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

 <---- is this symbol supposedly not to be seen by non-mac operating systems? I can see and i'm in Debian Sid Linux


----------



## iMav (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Laser Etched Macbooks:

*media.techeblog.com/elephant//ul/3483-450x-laser_etched_4.jpg

*media.techeblog.com/elephant//ul/3484-450x-laser_etched_7.jpg

*media.techeblog.com/elephant//ul/3485-450x-laser_etched_5.jpg

*media.techeblog.com/elephant//ul/3482-450x-laser_etched_3.jpg[/img

[img]*media.techeblog.com/elephant//ul/3480-450x-laser_etched_1.jpg

My Favorite:

*media.techeblog.com/elephant//ul/3481-450x-laser_etched_2.jpg

*www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-gadget/feature-cool-laser-etched-macbooks


----------



## goobimama (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ Those are niiiice. [Aren't those Pros? at least save for the blackbook, I don't think you can laser etch on plastic]

As for those apps launching, you can stop an app from launching by just right clicking and "force quit" from the dock. It is sensible to have a warning though (just like firefox and opening a live bookmark with lots of tabs)


----------



## iMav (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

1 thing in windows vista (dont remmber abt xp) is that if theres an app that stops responding because ur foolishness then the title bar and the app tab on the start bar both have (Not Responding) where as in os x u dont have something like this


----------



## aryayush (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

But when you roll your mouse over that application, it changes into the spinning beachball to indicate that the application is not responding. And when you hit '⌘⌥⎋', the list shows the frozen applications in red. Pretty obvious clues, IMHO.

@praka123
Yup, it is supposed to be exclusive but I guess it is not so. 

@goobimama
All of them are MacBook Pros.


----------



## iMav (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

the spinning ball isnt an indication of frozen app


----------



## aryayush (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

When it is not spinning all over the place, i.e. only when you roll it over some particular application - then yes, it is.

BTW, guys, look at the this image:
*img171.imageshack.us/img171/6972/addressbookdq4.th.png

You might find a curious entry in my Address Book.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Oh the application freezes alright (experience with Firefox and Mail)...but it also takes down the OS with it. Nice way of knowing an app has frozen...nothing works!

*Got dual displays working on iBook! *

Not that it was a bit feat, just installed Screen Spanning Doctor which is sort of a haxie to unlock the hidden potential of the radeon 9200 inside the iBook. And it works pretty well (supposidely upto 1920*1200 resolution). I tried it with a Samsung 740n at 1280*1024 in addition to the iBook's 1024 and it works superb. Only the Samsung display shows crappy "vivid" colours which are totally off mark but it's good to have a web page on the samsung while working on a PSD on the main display...

And the display configuration preference pane is very friendly. Just have to move the second display around to show its position and it automatically adjusts. Resolutions and such can be set from the menubar itself. 

It does lag sometimes though in terms of moving windows, expose and such, but that's forgivable. I guess I'll get a 17" for the iMac then...

[offtopic]*Rock on India! Good job kicking those Aussies out of the game!*[/offtopic]


----------



## aryayush (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yeah. I was on the edge of my seat. I'd thought we'd lost it. YAY! 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Oh the application freezes alright (experience with Firefox and Mail)...but it also takes down the OS with it. Nice way of knowing an app has frozen...nothing works!


LOL!


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> ... and then keep pressing "End Task", "End Task", "End Task" as most of them freeze and refuse to close until forced to do so - twice or thrice.
> Don't say it does not happen because it does. It is a pain to close unresponsive programs on Windows (and programs become unresponsive very frequently).



Sometimes u make me wonder if u even know the basics of Windows.

Task manger -> Click on task name with control button selected & just press End task once.Done.



> And BTW, you can indeed launch Activity Monitor, select all programs and 'Quit' them at once on Mac OS X too. The only difference is that the programs don't freeze and even if any particular program does, you can just 'Force Quit' it and go your merry way.



Same with Vista. one thing u miss out that if u force quit an application, then if u were working on something like a pages sheet then it will not be saved. In Windows however, Word 2k7 autosaves (Example)



> The fact that I've never once had a kernel panic or had to force shut down my Mac so far (in thirteen months) is a testament to how stable the platform is.



Same here in Vista.



> And you get crap applications for Mac OS X too. But no application being the whole OS down.



Try running .net based or VS 2005 based apps on Windows. Apps crash but not the whole OS. Those days are over.



> I want to visit websites full of crap. I want to visit places on the web when I am warned by Google that they might be malicious. And I want my system to remain clean after all these pursuits. Clearly, Microsoft is incapable of providing me such a carefree experienc



Your own personal experience doesn't count. I also ignore the warning by google & go ahead. Nothing happens.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Well I didn't know about the Ctrl+end task thing. Will try it out (a few minutes into windows and I'll get to!)

As for saving, what kind of an argument is that? Word has an autosave feature and it ends there. Even the mac version has it. And if an app crashes, it crashes. And if you want the same features in Mac apps, you can always use a simple applescript to save documents from any mac application. 

And even though I take heed to the warning offered by Google, sh** happens...

Just read this in the "comments" section of a TUAW post for a new leopard release which mentions that the iCal icon now changes its date without being launched:



> Safari's compass needle now points towards North as you move your MacBook.
> 
> The Address Book icon gets thicker and more ragged with the more contacts you add, and Mail shows the species of owl that will be delivering your letter through the series of tubes. (It was still an eagle in early builds, but that was just to be patriotic.)
> 
> And through a clever use of the temperature sensors, a barometric array allows the new "Weather 1.0" icon to display an accurate forecast of climatic conditions. Sort of like the iPhoto icon, but without so many endless sunsets.



Leopard is gonna smoke! Jobs was right when he said it was going to be worth the wait...


----------



## iMav (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

As Adobe launches its latest Photoshop and Premiere Elements editions for Windows—still $99 each or $149 as a combo—there was plenty of talk about the return of a low-end product for the Mac OS, aimed to take on iLife at a moment of vulnerability.

A version of Photoshop Elements will ship for Mac OS in "early 2008," says senior product manager Mark Dahm, who said that instead of an album organizer like the one in the Windows version,* a Mac PSE would have something like the Bridge application that comes with full-fledged Photoshop CS3.*

More tantalizingly,* a Premiere Elements for the Mac is not such a far-fetched idea, says Mike Iampetro*


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

"Safari's compass needle now points towards North as you move your MacBook." 

Do we have a Compass in Macs or we need to be connected to internet for that? 

I know what others will think. Maybe it's a petty 'feature'. Still I'll love it for the creative things that I can do with my Macs.


----------



## iMav (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

first there were stars then there were magnets ... now its macbooks ...

lost in the desert; navigating a boat .... forget the magnets and stars .... jus whip out ur macbook and find 'north'


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ 
  Yeah true! 

I am meowing with Windows XP now, thought I'll growl with OS X "Tiger" but it seems I'll be roaring with OS X "Leopard".


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^^ lolz...  

regarding dock icons, i understand that they'll be dynamic but whats wid the safari needle?


----------



## aryayush (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Umm... they have always been dynamic. Mail shows the new emails as a badge on the icon, iCal shows the current date, Toast shows the status when a DVD burns, iGetter shows the download status, etc. Leopard will have more of these... 

Rest in peace, "iCal Day".


----------



## goobimama (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Hmm.. I wonder how its going to point north. Maybe its going to point north "the the icon" and not relating to the real world. All this is when you move your laptop cause it has motion sensors...


----------



## aryayush (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Never miss a chance to advertise, do we!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I didn't quite get you. Referring to me?

Btw the iTunes "Get Artwork" thing works really well for me. No problems so far. My library is looking amazing now with Coverflow...


----------



## aryayush (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

You're welcome. 
I think you need to have the exact same details to get that thing to work. I always enter the artist's name in the "Album Artist" field and that might be the reason it does not work for me most times.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> I didn't quite get you. Referring to me?


Referring to us. "We".


----------



## goobimama (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Aren't you satisfied with the name you have made for yourself? Salesman?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

ok .. Just came back from MG road, bangalore. I was surprised to see that reliance will be opening iStore with exclusive apple products. the shop is not open yet but I managed to getinto the shop past the guard. cause they were still settingup the shop  so me getting in was a luck  .


first glance I saw 4 Mac  .. By the time I took a good look at that MAC one guys approached me if I required any help  I asked when will it officially open? he said this week. 

I saw a pair of new iPod nano and classic.. damm... new nano is so slim .. nothing fatty about it. 
Next I asked where are the other models?  . He said they are expecting iPod Touch soon. I took a quick glancing and saw a few Mac Book's/pro , some speakers and stuff. 

Most were covered in clear plastic cover to prevent accumulation of dust. The new mac keyboard is really slim .. you have to see it to belive it  .. 

Now comes my question "What about iPhone, when are you guys getting it?"  first he tried to fake a bit.. blah blah blah.. then he realised that I knew about iPhone ( thanks to digit  ).. we didnot discuss anything more . 

As they were very busy I did not want to disturb them so I took their number and left the store  . 

The store is located next the Spencer's @ MG Road


----------



## iMav (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

bada ambani had signed an exclusive deal with apple to open up exclusive apple stores in india ....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

yeah i got a chance to experiment a bit wid the new iMacs at manipal center, banaglore. the keyboard, yes its jus too slim. i wonder if that'll be a problem for normal use!!!

but the screen quality is brilliant and the form factor is jus too good for the whole mac setup!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Hey hey hey! Stop admiring the new iMac! Mine is feeling a little left out 
[someone please say something like "the new one sux. the old one has a much better screen.] Or I'm going to tell mummy...

btw, 'MAC' is a networking term short for Media Access Control. 'Mac' is the right way...


----------



## RCuber (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> yeah i got a chance to experiment a bit wid the new iMacs at manipal center, banaglore.



When did you go? today? did we just missed eachother?


----------



## superczar (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> Btw the iTunes "Get Artwork" thing works really well for me.



doesn't seem to be working for me, neither o Windows, nor on OS X


----------



## goobimama (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Well you need an iTunes Account for it to work... 
(notice Aayush said "You're welcome" after my post)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				Charan said:
			
		

> When did you go? today? did we just missed eachother?


no, on sunday.

they ordered the new iMacs in a very large number i guess and were setting them up.


----------



## iMav (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

*Microsoft Announces Pricing for Office 2008 for Mac*

Microsoft has announced pricing for Office 2008 for Mac, which has been delayed until, well, January of 2008, naturally. It'll ship on January 15th. And of course, Microsoft is not making it easy with just one version of Office, announcing pricing for three different iterations.

First up is the standard version, the one that's called Office 2000 for Mac, and that has PowerPoint, Word, Excel and Entourage on board for $399. For $100 more, you can get the Special Media Edition that adds Expression Media, which lets you catalog your music and videos. Then there's the slightly crippled Home and Student version for $149, and it won't let you use its Exchange and Automator functions.

*gizmodo.com/gadgets/software/microsoft-announces-pricing-for-office-2008-for-mac-303329.php


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Its better for Macboys to stick to iWork, Office 2008 won't do any good to them. They don't need it.


----------



## din (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@iMav

Any info on MS launching Office for Linux ?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> And of course, Microsoft is not making it easy with just one version


Of course. We take it for granted that they can't possibly make one version..


----------



## iMav (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				din said:
			
		

> @iMav
> 
> Any info on MS launching Office for Linux ?


 for ur basic needs OO and lotus will suffice


----------



## goobimama (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

GX. Weren't you asking about something like this?

From: *chriscook.info/?p=8


> New Mac OS X Application - “Lock Desktop”
> Written on April 15, 2007 by Chris
> 
> I’ve uploaded one of my first applications for a Mac. It’s extremely easy to use. The tool allows you to lock your desktop when you’re away from the computer and requires a password when you get back.  This is something you can run on demand, instead of waiting for a screen-saver, or logging off.  Lock Desktop 1.0 even keeps your programs running in the back.
> ...



Download: *chriscook.info/wp-content/uploads/2007/04/lock_desktop.zip

Though it appears that if you click on the Username in the menubar, and select "Login Window" it does the same thing, that is takes you to the login window without logging out...


----------



## din (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> for ur basic needs OO and lotus will suffice



LOL, was just kidding as MS making Office suits for other OS. I know MS will not make it for Lin.

And not only for basic use, advanced use also we can for OO or Lotus


----------



## aryayush (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> GX. Weren't you asking about something like this?
> 
> From: *chriscook.info/?p=8
> 
> ...


But, why would someone need an application for that? There are two very effective ways to lock the desktop built right into Mac OS X.
1. Set the screen saver to activate with a hot corner; or
2. Enable the "Show Status in Menu Bar" option in the preferences for Keychain Access. A lock icon appears in the menu bar. Just click on it and you get the "Lock Screen" option.

I use the second method. Pretty simple. Though, I admit, the option should have been there in the "Security" pane of System Preferences.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I use the screensaver option, but gx was complaining about how it doesn't take him to the login screen and such... no harm in using alternate methods.

I do like the menubar lock thing though...


----------



## iMav (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Goobi ... this 1s for u 

*Turn Your Mac into a DVR*

Mac only: Start watching, recording and burning live television to disc on your Mac with the right hardware and software. A USB TV tuner (like the $150 EyeTV tuner), Roxio's Toast Titanium ($100) and a big hard drive will get you started. Record shows with the EyeTV software which will transfer them to your iPod automatically and export to Toast for optional disc-burning.

*The Tutorial*


----------



## aryayush (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I use the screensaver option, but gx was complaining about how it doesn't take him to the login screen and such... no harm in using alternate methods.


In other words, he was complaining about how it should work _exactly_ like it does on Windows.

Remind me again why this guys still has Mac OS X installed on his machine. It occupies quite a lot of disk space and it's not as if he is in love with the operating system... I think...


----------



## goobimama (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Don't know why the DVR thing is aimed at me. I don't even have/watch/like TV


----------



## aryayush (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

LOL! 

I don't know why, but this comment sounds strangely funny to me, even though I know it is not.


----------



## iMav (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

well i thought ur the multimedia types so would want to club all forms of entertainment devices to provide complete multimedia experience


----------



## goobimama (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Ah yes. Thanks for looking out for me. No sarcasm here.

Btw, that Airport Express looks more and more inviting as each day passes by. Its Digital Optical Output for Airtunes is simply amazing. It could cost me 4.5k if bought from Canada which is not that bad. Should I go for it? I just hope it doesn't update very soon... everything seems to be going 'n'....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

the 802.11n standard is catching up fast. imho, everyone should defer purchase of wifi devices. they are a part of stock package in US now.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Btw, that Airport Express looks more and more inviting as each day passes by. Its Digital Optical Output for Airtunes is simply amazing. It could cost me 4.5k if bought from Canada which is not that bad. Should I go for it? I just hope it doesn't update very soon... everything seems to be going 'n'....


What! It is already capable of 'n'.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Express....not Extreme. (www.apple.com/airportexpress)

And I just found some of the online stores saying that they are low on stock for this product... sounds like its gonna update to me...! I hope its gonna sport the new apple look.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I m calling in sick these days so continue without me. C ya all after many days, maybe after admission or job

Goobi thanx for the screen lock app. Keychain "Lock screen" starts a screensaver & then locks which I don't like. 



> In other words, he was complaining about how it should work _exactly_ like it does on Windows.


Thats because the Windows way is better here. In Windows Vista when I lock the user, I get login screen back. Now I can leave the computer on & go to do my work while my sister can come & "switch user" to run her own user & work. My user continues to download or render while my sister can work on her orkut account fine. Maybe this is how it also happens in case of Mac os X with multiple user accounts.

@ iMav & all Macboys.

I have already posted long back the best way to watch TV on Mac by Pinnacle Solutions

This flaw just in...Don't know whether this is due to the reason I removed support for Hindi from Mac OS via monolingual or XSlimmer, but Orkut isn't showing Hindi fonts when used on Mac OS X


----------



## goobimama (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Oh flaw is it! I've seen Hindi fonts being used throughout OS X so I think it must be that Xslimmer thing...


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

One more thing....how do I stop the Mac OS X from checking or accessing internet at all?

In Windows, I can use Windows Firewall to block all apps other then say WMP to show me a streaming video. So now only WMP can connect to Internet & nothing else & all bandwidth goes to WMP. How do I do this in Mac OS X?


----------



## aryayush (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I can do that here in Leopard but I am not quite so sure about Tiger. One thing you can do is download and use Little Snitch, which is free.

You removed the hindi fonts and it is now not showing them. WOW! What a terrible terrible flaw!! In other news, I just ate the apple in my refrigerator and surprise, it is not there in the fridge anymore. 

As for that lock thing. You click on that lock in the menu bar and select the option "Lock Screen". It starts the screen saver. Move the mouse and you are shown the login screen. Just hit the "Switch User..." button if you want to.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> I can do that here in Leopard but I am not quite so sure about Tiger.


 
Tried that, not the same thing, will check the next time i boot in Mac OS.



> You removed the hindi fonts and it is now not showing them. WOW! What a terrible terrible flaw!! In other news, I just ate the apple in my refrigerator and surprise, it is not there in the fridge anymore.


 
I already acknowledged the mistake. I reinstalled the fonts using Pacifists & can read orkut now.



> Move the mouse and you are shown the login screen. Just hit the "Switch User..." button if you want to.


 
Switch user? Let me see then.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Tried that, not the same thing, will check the next time i boot in Mac OS.


*img167.imageshack.us/img167/4272/securitygf3.png
Unless Windows shows you pictures of little flowers and candies alongside the options, I don't think there's much difference between the two.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I already acknowledged the mistake. I reinstalled the fonts using Pacifists & can read orkut now.


What, may I know, was the need of mentioning it in the first place? 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Switch user? Let me see then.


If you have more than one user, that is. Mac OS X is not stupid, unlike Windows Vista, and does not show you the "Switch User..." option when it is not required, i.e. when you only have a single user setup.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Hahahahaha!!!!! Good one! love the screenshot....


----------



## superczar (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

LOL...
really funny!


----------



## praka123 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

LOL!good screenshot!


----------



## aryayush (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Thank you, thank you! 

::takes a bow::


----------



## aryayush (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

All the applications (63) that ship by default on every single Mac:

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/bb3c5c2d6b.png


This is insane!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Here is some news. I am so proud of this switcher. He is the one and only...Alex..the lion!
(Don't read if you have important things to do)
The story goes like this. He asked me what laptop he should get. I told him Apple is all that makes sense to me. Beyond that its all the same garbage. Anyway, he tells someone to buy a laptop from dubai and got it for 50k, HP branded. Was all jumping around with it and its 'configuration'.

He never got to using the laptop cause it was too heavy and it was also sluggish for the configuration. Then my other friend bought a macbook on my recommendation. Loved it. Roamed with it everywhere. Did all kinds of crazy things like keynote presentations that blew the audience away in college. After two months Axel comes and says "I should have listened to you. Even though I got my laptop for cheaper with a bigger display, these macs are amazing. I thought Vista was going to be better than Mac OS, but its really crappy and slow. I'm selling my laptop and buying a macbook/MBP..."

FYI, the laptop is for sale: 48k (prestine condition... NOT USED AT ALL)


----------



## narangz (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^Well another proof that users are ditching bundled Windows Vista. But in this case the machine 

Microsoft, are you listening? Do something about speed in SP1!!!!!


----------



## goobimama (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Hmm... I've always used the Command + Shift + ] combination to shift between tabs in Safari. Today I was fiddling with the keyboard shortcuts which I've never fiddled with. Easy does it. Just enter the EXACT NAME of the item in any menu bar and give it a shortcut. Pretty neat...


----------



## aryayush (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yeah, I've been saying this for months now. I've changed the Dictionary shortcut to Option + D, added a shortcut for 'Merge All Windows' in Safari and another for 'Start Speaking Text' in the services menu. It is very easy.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I always thought the "add new shortcut" thing was something to do with launching applications. The dictionary shorcut I changed cause it was right there. Nice tip on the merge all windows...will do.


----------



## iMav (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

u got a shuffle ... and miss a screen ... then do some thing like this and u wont miss the screen coz ur ipod will look sooooooooo sexy .... besides add bling like this 1 and u can gift it to ur lady love ...

*gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2007/10/diamond-ipod-shuffle_48.jpg


----------



## spironox (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

from a unspecified reliable source of mine

> i came to know that Iphone are going to hit Indian market via airtel!!( just like blackberry)

may be rumor i guess or may be !!! 

 aryayush


life in scrapyard is like u spill coffie on a keyboard and then u notice the other keyboard are worst than that without coffie!!


----------



## aryayush (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> I always thought the "add new shortcut" thing was something to do with launching applications. The dictionary shorcut I changed cause it was right there. Nice tip on the merge all windows...will do.


"Start Speaking Text" is also a good feature to have a shortcut for... but only if you have Alex at your service.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

me gotta know that AT&T has partnered wid mahindra and mahindra and haf applied for a telecom spectrum. so we never know whats gonna happen!


----------



## goobimama (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I touched! I touched! I touched!


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^
iDontknowwhatyou'retalikingabout ?


----------



## iMav (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

ithink iknow ... he has lost it


----------



## aryayush (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I know what the bloody ******* is talking about. I know it very well indeed.

They don't even have it yet in Kolkata. 

Milind, do a mini review thing. Here's your chance to vent your fanboyism.


----------



## iMav (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ is it what i thought it was ... did he get his hands on the ipod touch


----------



## aryayush (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yes, he did. 

More importantly, he got his hands on OS X mobile and Multi-touch. (He'd once dared me that he would get there before I did and I guess he's won. )


I still have Leopard to boast about though.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^^ it seems so!


----------



## iMav (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ a friend of mine also got to mess with the iphone this saturday


----------



## aryayush (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

There's a lot of difference between a normal person (your friend) and an absolutely-bloody-crazy-lutely-Mac-fanatic (Milind) getting their dirty hands on that screen! (Yes, I'm jealous. )


----------



## goobimama (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Sorry guys. I left you'll back in the dust there. Yes, I did in face 'touch' the iPod Touch. 

I can tell you, watching the videos is one thing, but actually touching it is another! I was literally giggling while zooming in using my two fingers. 

The software is superfast with no lag whatsoever. No lag. Nothing. Just press the iPod thing and it zooms in. The accelerometer works just like its supposed to (even the other way round). My blog looks awesome on the iPod touch! And whoever said that the keyboard was difficult to use? Even with my nervousness and excitement I typed in my blog address quite accurately. Not that fast for a first timer, but it certainly seems manageable.

I'm telling you. If i had 17k, I would have bought it. Lucky for me, I just exhausted my bank account by getting a Wacom Bamboo tablet (which I was playing with all this while). While that is cool, the touch is like....awesome! 

Slide to Unlock....

[Will be going there tomorrow to pay for the wacom tablet, will use it again! Anyone needs their blogs/websites to be visited by the touch, please lemme know... ]

And I forgot to mention how slim it is! The guy's Moto Razr looked like a fat ugly brick in comparison with the iPod Touch. I'm finally starting to believe that God exists....cause such feats are not possible with science alone..


----------



## aryayush (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Can we have a (very lengthy) blog post, please? I need another starred item in Google Reader.


----------



## iMav (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> There's a lot of difference between a normal person (your friend) and an absolutely-bloody-crazy-lutely-Mac-fanatic (Milind) getting their dirty hands on that screen! (Yes, I'm jealous. )


 well ur actually wrong there ... mac boys expect things to be crazy while a normal user who isnt so tech crazy has his jaw drpping more than a macboy when he such things


----------



## aryayush (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

But normal people aren't crazy enough to give you an STD call just to say, "iTouched!"


----------



## goobimama (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

whatever it may be, one thing is for sure: It is a jaw dropping experience...


----------



## goobimama (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

First of all, someone please make this thread a sticky. It deserves to be with the sheer number of posts + its significance.

Secondly, I realised the extent of the iPod phenomenon when an uneducated youth walks into the apple store with a "Fake Sony branded iPod" asking for a charger. It was hilarious!


----------



## iMav (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> .......youth walks into the apple store with a "Fake Sony branded iPod" asking for a charger. It was hilarious!


Huh?? Sony branded iPod??!! And that too fake???! Do we also haf a "genuine" Sony branded iPod??!!


----------



## goobimama (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

And the guy is insisting that it's an iPod. 

"Look here. Look here. iPod. Give me charger. muhuahhahaha! Me hungry"


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Lolz... the world is full of funny creatures to entertain us!


----------



## iMav (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

iv seen those "ipods" they are very similar to the real thing they even have an half eaten shiny apple at the back  .... i too was fooled once wen i saw it on the stands from far


----------



## aryayush (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yeah, but when you get up close and personal, it is real easy to tell. They can't even get the Apple logo right. It is almost always disproportionate and weirdly fat. Hell, even the packaging is never just right.

But yeah, your normal layman wouldn't know the difference most times. Heck, for a lot of people, MP3 player = iPod. I've seen my share of Sony and Samsung "iPods". I don't know why people can't see the clearly inscribed logo that screams "WALKMAN".



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> First of all, someone please make this thread a sticky. It deserves to be with the sheer number of posts + its significance.


There's no real need, actually. It almost never leaves the front page anyway and is definitely one of the most popular threads around (a lot more than most stickies).


----------



## iMav (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Yeah, but when you get up close and personal, it is real easy to tell. They can't even get the Apple logo right. It is almost always disproportionate and weirdly fat. Hell, even the packaging is never just right.


 obviously


----------



## goobimama (Oct 4, 2007)

*Wacom Bamboo Tablet: First Impressions*

Since this review has a lot to do with OS X, I thought I'd post it here as well. No hard done right?

*The Wacom Bamboo Pen Tablet: First Impressions*

I had never used a tablet before so I was a bit skeptical on spending 11k for something that I wasn't sure about. I'm glad I got it. And now that the iPod Touch euphoria has died down, I am finally excited about my new gadget. 

*Specifics:*
A Wacom Bamboo Pen Tablet: 
8.5" x 5.3" active area.
512 Levels of pressure sensitivity
Price: 11k (Oh no. They won't get me this time. Writing 10,990 on the bill doesn't make any difference)

*First first impressions:*
It is big. Bigger than what I expected it to be. I kept on thinking that it would be 8.5" wide even though I knew that was just the active area. But this thing is big. And it looks just awesome on my tinted glass table right next to the iMac. 

*img72.imageshack.us/img72/3969/photo148vh6.th.jpg

I wanted to do some unboxing pictures, but I didn't have a camera. It is the first product which I've used which has the packaging with the elegance of Apple. On opening the box reads a statement: "This is your Bamboo. Use it to get more out of your computer. Let us know how it goes..."

*img440.imageshack.us/img440/3904/photo152ws5.jpg

I must say, a good unboxing experience.

*Setting it up:*
There was no setup! I just plugged in the USB cable, and it started working perfectly and more important, instantly! I look into the system preferences, and there's a new icon "Ink". That's OS X at its best. It knows you don't need ink otherwise, but when you do, it just pops it right in. No clutter.

*img413.imageshack.us/img413/7748/inkyz3.jpg

*img512.imageshack.us/img512/1438/settingsbe6.th.jpg (Settings)

*img178.imageshack.us/img178/1774/guesturesjc1.th.jpg (Guestures)

*img62.imageshack.us/img62/4954/picture5od7.th.jpg (Uncommon Word's list)

Screenshots of Ink preference pane

Next I popped in the "Install" disc that comes with the tablet. It installed its own application which provided for more settings and control. 

*img413.imageshack.us/img413/9631/settingsrz5.jpg

*Using a tablet:*
I had little clue as to how exactly using a tablet would be like, and I must say, the first few hours didn't help at all. The pointer was jumping all over the place, I was launching all kinds of files, and I could never get the thing to move like I wanted it to. I called up my Apple guy and asked him if he had any inputs. 

"Just use it for two days and let me know then. If you can't use it, I'll take it back"

*Five hours later:*
Works like a charm. The trick is in relating the entire screen to the tablet area. I think this is a new concept, where the entire screen is mapped to the tablet. So if I click on the top right, the mouse pointer instantly moves there. And to move the pointer, you can't touch the surface. The pointer detects the pen .33mm or something off the surface. So one is like gliding over the surface for most part. To click, tap. To double-click, you get the point. 

Dragging items to the trash or anywhere for that matter is super convenient. You don't have to worry about mouse acceleration at all. Cause you know that you can drag the pen anywhere without having to lift it. 

*It's drawing capabilities:*
Again, I have no past experience to compare this with, but it seems pretty accurate to me. There's none of that pointer shivering that a lot of optical mice have when moving small distances. 

Photoshop automatically accepts it's pen pressure sensitivity and it gets enabled in all areas of brushes and such. Turn the pen over and it becomes an eraser. And the tablet surface is such that it actually feels like I'm back at school and for the first time the eraser actually works!

*img503.imageshack.us/img503/4663/penpressurejq2.jpg
The Pen pressure

After much practice of course, the pen tool is what shows how efficient a tablet really is. I have always found the Pen tool to be a bit of a bore but used it cause it was functional. Now it's ten times faster. 

*It's writing capabilities (OS X's Ink):*
I'm pretty amazed with the handwriting recognition. Nothing like the palm top thingies I’ve used in the past. Of course, I have to tame my handwriting cause otherwise forget the OS, I myself won't be able to figure it out. And one has to write in separate letters, no running handwriting recognition.

*img73.imageshack.us/img73/307/writinguq8.jpg

And since handwriting recognition is built into the whole system, I can practically just click on a file, write something and its name gets changed. I don't need a mouse anymore! And there's onscreen gestures built into the system for stuff like Copy, paste, enter. You can't however add your own guestures for some reason. 

*The tablet functions:*
There's four function buttons on the tablet: F1, F2, < and >. By default F1 and F2 are set for expose all and show desktop and the top ones are back/forward. One can change any one of them to launch an app, keystroke, and some other options.

Then there's the gorgeous touch ring. It's illuminated with a blue LED light all around which pulses when it's not active. Move the finger around and it zooms (A la iPod Click wheel). Tap the finger on the top and it scrolls and vice versa. 

*Also,]/b] I forgot to mention that the tablet surface feels like real paper. Its so nice and rough. I wouldn't be able to tell the difference between regular paper and the tablet surface.

The Pen:
It does feel a bit light and is made of plastic. Not sure again now the Intuos3 pens are, but I'd bet they are a bit better. Works very well, but I’m just judging its build quality here. It has two buttons on the side which while using are within easy reach of the thumb. One button activates the scroll, which is very convenient. The other one is the right-click. At the back there's an eraser which works as a normal pointer while using it outside of photoshop and the like. 

The Pen comes with a small little stand so you can keep it either vertical or horizontal. Easy access while keeping it safe.

There's a mouse!
Yep. It comes with a cordless, battery-free mouse. I don't really know how it works, but just move it over the touch pad and its a normal mouse. The mouse buttons work, and so does the scroll wheel. Even the pen is without a battery btw. Again, the build quality is lacking. Compare these with the tablet which is of an amazing matte finish and a little glossy here and there.

Stray Thoughts:
This is one stunning device in looks and in features. I don't know about the Intuos3 and other high end tablets, but this one is more than I can handle at the moment. I don't get any wrist pain any more after prolonged usage of the pen (it's cause one is more actively using the wrists) and I can work far more efficiently with the pen than with the mouse in design as well as otherwise.  

Here's a little sketch I made of a friend. Take note that I'm no artist before you start bashing me (how does one draw eyes?!?)
*img299.imageshack.us/img299/6033/sketchib3.jpg*


----------



## aryayush (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Awesome drawing and an awesome gadget!

God, I want one now. Remind me again how much it cost you...



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> I look into the system preferences, and there's a new icon "Ink". That's OS X at it's best. It knows you don't need ink otherwise, but when you do, it just pops it right in. No clutter.


This is amazing stuff. You got it right = "OS X at its (not _"it*'*s"_) best"!

Mind posting a screenshot of that preference pane?


----------



## goobimama (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Everything to your satisfaction oh great one from Calcutta?


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> iv seen those "ipods" they are very similar to the real thing they even have an half eaten shiny apple at the back  .... i too was fooled once wen i saw it on the stands from far



You mean something like this....

*img515.imageshack.us/img515/3566/dsc00218nd2.jpg

Will write about Inkspace of Windows XP later here


----------



## shantanu (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

jaundice or iJaundice gx ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Will write about Inkspace of Windows XP later here


What has that gotta do with this thread?


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Amazing sketch, Goobi! 

I used to play with my PDA like this. Got a Windows Mobile 5 PDA and I used to open Word and put the transcriber and play with the words! Cooler than drawing by hand & paper.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Everything to your satisfaction oh great one from Calcutta?


Yes, it is. Thank you! 

You still haven't mentioned the price though.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Will write about Inkspace of Windows XP later here


Please spare us the crap! Don't you get a simple point? This thread is about Mac OS X. "Inkscape" or whatever it is might be awesome but we don't want to know about it, thank you very much.

@Milind
Your hair is looking "wild". 

See this story: Huge Apple logo formed out of rocks in river at University of Hartford (with photo)

It reports how some students have made a huge Apple logo out of rocks on a river. What I found absolutely hilarous was an entry in the comment strings that follow:





> That's actually a real apple logo on their new product.
> 
> Introducing the new iRiver!
> 
> ...



 Awesome! This guy's got a sense of humour. I can actually envision Jobs saying these exact words. Hah, hah!


----------



## spironox (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

The great apple factory in india !!

happend like this i was on my way to kutchh (guj) well there comes a place know as Morbi (well known for the clocks and tiles mgf units) there i saw a amazing thing engraved/painted on a huge wall ..apple 

first reaction: bingo i got the apple outsourcing/hidden mgf unit or is that a huge mega service station i was on cloud #9 ! ayush will kill me to give him out the secret location ..may be milind too 

Later closer observation : huh its a marbel/granite/tiles mgf unit (mind it its a huge unit)

logo same 
font same 
name APPLE and the cute apple comp logo !!!

i was like what the heck !!! 

any how 3 kms form the plant i saw another add /wall advertisement 
same company with some add 
apple tile leading mgf of tile then add and all blah blah 


sad tormented and angry over this i retarted to the car ..well i had road to travel so went on and on .. 

Apple tiles anyone ???  wonder if the tiles have that apple symbol and/or do they give out O.S leopard  with each 1000 peices ....


----------



## goobimama (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Read again. I did mention the price (twice).


----------



## aryayush (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

You added it later.

@Tanuj
God, you had me excited for a while there. What a letdown! 

Pictures?


----------



## spironox (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@aryayush 

man i was too excited that i fumbelled and the stupid O2 xda II mini fell of the dashboard :curse: the whole idea of getting snap vanished but sure next time i will get you pics .. as soon i hit the road again this time i wll gleam in the pic too  well next time let see as soon i recover the accident that happend to me and which resulted in somwhat dislocation of my no so able shoulder ..will recover soon and hit the road again !!

bwt i will be regualarly tracking fake apple products and companies with the same name  was fun man 
also waiting for that so called consignment that u had send to me ...::


----------



## goobimama (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

If you've been reading, you might have come across this post about "Sapiens". It's a mouse based launcher. And i find it quite nice (now with the pen tablet..)

To activate the launcher, you just have to move your mouse pointer in a circle and a nice little round thing pops up with some apps in there. Now the interesting part is that the your app habits are learnt by the software and it takes some time (2-3 days) before it can accurately predict what app you are going to use next.

the site has a nice intro as to how it works...
*www.donelleschi.com/sapiens/

Also, one amazing feature is its open with dialog. Same thing, you click and drag a file in a circle and all its compatible apps pop up.

@aayush: Do you use a mousepad/mouse or just the touchpad?


----------



## aryayush (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Just the _track_pad (better than any mouse I've ever used, let me tell you).

I've tried this Sapiens thing. But Spotlight works much faster for me. The Spotlight in Leopard, that is. Another thing is that I don't do much launching. My system is always on so the applications I need to use are always launched. At any given time, I have more than ten applications running.

See this: Apple’s Caps Lock key has undocumented anti-jab protection (but only in the new keyboards). Cool feature! I wish they would somehow implement in the older keyboards too. I am sure it is possible through a firmware update or something.

Also of interest: Man's Spare Room Filled With Almost Every Apple Model Ever Made


----------



## aryayush (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

OK, see this:

*img230.imageshack.us/img230/2351/ichatscreensharingnr3.th.png


Can anyone guess what is going on here?

I am having a screen sharing session with Yash Gupta. We experimented with all sorts of new features of Leopard for about two hours. It was awesome fun. We had audio/video conferencing with those still, video and custom backdrops. We shared files. We experienced iChat Theatre. Screen Sharing was the most fun thing. I showed him my Google Reader widget (which did not work on his Mac) and he wanted to join in on the fun too. Once he was shown the way (i.e. Dashcode), there was no stopping him. We were intent on trying out every single thing we could lay our mouse on. It was just so much fun. At last, he had to kick me out because I wouldn't budge. (At one point, he said, _"let go of the damn mouse!"_) 

Basically, what I want to say is that Leopard simply rocks. Everything has been thought out. When we were screen sharing, I dragged a file from his Finder over to the "My Computer" window, which brought me back to my screen and then dropped it onto my Finder. It started getting transferred. It was awesome, fantastic, superb! I love Leopard and pity those poor people who haven't used it yet (and enjoy the privilege of being able to do so in advance ).

It's a shame he had a _tiny little_ fifteen inch screen though with a measly resolution.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

you are sharing your screen over ichat. Something we have been doing since.....ah! leave it, why pwn Mac again....


----------



## iMav (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

blah

look at the image ... saw it in a context but found this image to be very hilarious ... so forget the context enjoy the image

*gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2007/07/steve-jobs-lawyer.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

LOL! 

(Most probably would have been funnier when in context though.)


----------



## iMav (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

a guy filed a petition against apple for bricking the patched iphones with their 1.1.1 update


----------



## aryayush (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Seeking millions in damages, I am sure?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^^ Haha.. Typical Americans!!!


----------



## spironox (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ good lord they are not going to file a case that the wind is blowing in the wrong direction!!


man this is heights


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^^ You never know. They can even do that. As I said, they are Americans!!!


----------



## iMav (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

saw and held the ipod touch today ... wasnt powered up so didnt see how it works .... but 2 things quite noticeable - heavy & remarkably thin ... being sold for 13750/- wo bill  and yeah it looks good better than the classic


----------



## goobimama (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Classic? What Classic?


----------



## aryayush (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@Milind
Would you say that it is heavy?


----------



## iMav (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

thats exactly why its called classic


----------



## goobimama (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

What is heavy? The Touch? No way! I didn't feel a thing. But actually even the Classic is neat. I did check it out and it does feel slimmer than the earlier one.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

... which is hardly a surprise because it is, in fact, a tad slimmer than the previous version.


----------



## iMav (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

the classic is beter in looks not coz its slimmer but the front has a newer looks ... its edges are smoothened which wasnt the case in gen5 ... the smoothness makes it look better the slimness well its not that much of differnece


----------



## goobimama (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I bet Apple is working on a hard drive based iPod Touch and then knock off the classic. I don't see the classic getting updating ever again.... though there is the overall operate without looking thing that the iPod has going on which the touch still does not...


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Another gal who saw the world beyond iPod...well, I thought I can post it here

One my g-f wanted to buy an mp3 player beside her phone. Now, at first I recommended her a Nokia E51 or N72 cos thats better but she doesn't need a camera phone, she is happy with her current Nokia phone & just wanted to get a Portable MP3 player with good earphones which she can use anywhere.

We went to E-zone here where iPods are available, guess what,,only iPod shuffle was fitting her budget & nothing else, she asked me whether there are any limitations with iPod Shuffle, I told her the usual jargon...

1) It has no screen
2) It will work only with iTunes, so if u take it to your friends home, you can't copy paste music simply via Windows Explorer but you will have make sure iTunes is installed there, & that computer has internet connection too
3) It can only play mp3 & MP4.
4) It has no FM
5) No voice recorder.....

etc etc..& her face was like , she asked...."Yeh karta kya hai" (my influence after all ).

But, there is one more thing, she saw another player there, a Creative Zen Stone Plus, with the skin+clip accessory & Creative EP-630. The total combination was well within the budget & still some money was left for my burgers (which I skipped, I just got better from jaundice).

She is now a happy owner of a Pink Creative Zen Stone Plus with the skin+clip accessory & EP-630 earphones. She has 2 GB of storage to spare & the player is very simple. Just plus via the USB cable & copy paste songs. No need to start a memory hogging software, & tagging songs. She can even use WMP10 or above for auto syncing....its that simple. Oh! & Zen Stone Plus looks better then iPod shuffle


----------



## aryayush (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I bet you did that because you can now enjoy being the tech support person, something you'd have been deprived of if she'd bought an iPod. Enjoy!


Anyway, if you guys have never seen it before, here are some pictures of a newly deformed MacBook Pro battery. If you have seen similar pictures before, enjoy the excellent photography here (specially in the third picture). 

*img221.imageshack.us/img221/6697/p1000455je6.jpg

*img215.imageshack.us/img215/1828/p1000457ih1.jpg

*img218.imageshack.us/img218/3818/p1000459uh4.jpg

*img218.imageshack.us/img218/7077/p1000460zh9.jpg


I hope they'll replace it without any issues and/or charges.

________________________

WOW! This is friggin' unbelievable! *iPhone queue already forming at Regent Street store.*

More than a month in advance!!    (And I thought only Americans were stupid!)


----------



## goobimama (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

If they don't, bring it to Goa 

While Americans are stupid, the English are nuts! 1 month in advance is really crazy. I mean, look at the sane people in India. There is going to be only 1 person standing outside the apple store in Goa...that too 1 night in advance...

------

Watched this youtube video of the introduction of the macintosh. I must say, it gave me the shivers. It's like you can see from where we have come. The applause for the scrolling word "macintosh" was amazing. A must watch.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Heard the Macintosh speak for itself and refer to Steve as his father?


----------



## goobimama (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Heheheh... Though I must say, text-to-speech hasn't changed much since then and that's sad (haven't heard alex on leopard though...)


----------



## yash (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> I bet you did that because you can now enjoy being the tech support person, something you'd have been deprived of if she'd bought an iPod. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Anyway, if you guys have never seen it before, here are some pictures of a newly deformed MacBook Pro battery. If you have seen similar pictures before, enjoy the excellent photography here (specially in the third picture).



Hmm... I don't know about 'TECH' support, but 'regular' people with ipod do need help now and then. Like my cousin who recently got an ipod video and wants to know how the heck can he transfer videos to his ipod that it will 'PLAY' properly. 

And is that your battery? how are u still running your laptop in the background? on AC power alone? hope u have a UPS. DANG the indian power people.


----------



## iMav (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

*Apple admits a problem is causing some iMac computers to freeze and require hard reboot*

Apple launched updated iMac computers in August to lots of praise and fanfare. Recently some iMac owners tell Apple that their iMacs are freezing and require a hard reboot to resume normal operation.

AppleInsider reports that its iMac review unit from Apple operated as expected until the 1.1 update, and then began to experience the lockup issues reported by forum users. The problem appears to be related to the ATI Radeon HD graphics card and its required driver.

Apple has made no official statement on the cause of the freeze issue and has only stated that a repair for the issue is coming. AppleInsider also reports that some users of the new iMac  have been able to fix the freeze issue by simply uninstalling the graphics drivers and reinstalling drivers of a previous version.

The report states that fix did not work as expected, and many users on Apple's official support forums also met the driver-swap procedure with mixed results.

Owners of affected units sometimes say they can initiate the freeze issue by launching a game or other application that taxes the graphics hardware.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> I bet you did that because you can now enjoy being the tech support person, something you'd have been deprived of if she'd bought an iPod. Enjoy!


What tech support? Just plug the Zen Stone plus to computer via USB, then right click on any song & Send To -> Zen (removable storage device). Done, it goes inside & you can start playing instantly.

If you are one of those kind who organizes teh music, then Simply start Windows Media Player 11, go to sync tab & drag & drop the songs u want to sync, then click on sync button, done. This assuming that all the songs are tagged properly in WMP. Zen Stone doesn't even require proper tagging to "show" song names.

Well, I really miss giving tech support to her which I would have given her in case of iPod. You know, Quicktime Pro to convert videos to iPod or better yet, "How to update iPod firmware" & Why update firmware, also "Why can't i copy songs to & from my friends computer" etc etc, damn...I miss all those limitations


----------



## goobimama (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Went to the apple store today. All the 'touches are sold out. And there are 20+ preorders!


----------



## aryayush (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

They aren't even here yet.  This city sucks!



			
				yash said:
			
		

> And is that your battery? how are u still running your laptop in the background? on AC power alone? hope u have a UPS. DANG the indian power people.


Yes, that is my battery. Yes, I am running on AC power alone. No, I don't have a UPS (why would I!). We don't have very frequent power cuts in this part of the city. I'm taking it in for replacement tomorrow.

Glad to see you back. Show me the widget. I am sure it's done by now?


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Yes, that is my battery. Yes, I am running on AC power alone. No, I don't have a UPS (why would I!). We don't have very frequent power cuts in this part of the city. I'm taking it in for replacement tomorrow.



Uh! arya....clean your room boy


----------



## aryayush (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Sorry, can't really do that. Live in a city that has as frequent rains as Kolkata, as a paying guest while attending around seven hours of college each day (including Saturdays) and you'll know.

To top it off, I'm a lazy bum!


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Sorry, can't really do that. Live in a city that has as frequent rains as Kolkata, as a paying guest while attending around seven hours of college each day (including Saturdays) and you'll know.



Ah! Kolkata, there was a time when I used to speak Bengali more fluently then Hindi ...don't worry i m trying to come there soon.



> To top it off, I'm a lazy bum!



That explains it all


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> I mean, look at the sane people in India. There is going to be only 1 person standing outside the apple store in Goa...


Yeah, the rest 1000 Indians are busy posting in the 500-odd page Official iPhone thread in this forum. Sane people!!!


----------



## aryayush (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I just realised something:

These are the five most lengthy threads on the Digit forum:
1. All Graphics Cards related queries here.
2. LATEST HARDWARE PRICES & QUOTES..!!
3. **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here**
4. the FOOTBALL channel
5. The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.

*This is the fifth lengthiest thread on this forum!*

Superb achievement, aint it! 


_[Yes, I know. I have way too much free time. 
And BTW, also of note is the fact that only one of those threads has a properly punctuated, grammatically correct and properly formed title. LOL! ]_


----------



## RCuber (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ if we go through the thread again .. how many off topic post will one find?


----------



## aryayush (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Who cares!


----------



## RCuber (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^^ 
Lol


----------



## goobimama (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

My room is like made for the mac (in fact, it was specially made for the coming of the mac). No one is allowed to leave anything in my room. If there's something lying around for more than a day, "out cha go!". It is one of the tidiest rooms I've seen 

BTW, I've entered a small little Apple feedback contest... and iPod shuffle is up for grabs! (need your prayers people!)


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

How do I disable checking for software updates compleately? In Windows I can disable the service & be done with it (Power user method), what about Mac?


----------



## iMav (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

According to AppleInsider sources, Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard has been finalized and well on target to make its rumored October 26th ship date. However, MacRumors' sources say that Gold Master hasn't been declared yet and "builds are still progressing." This comes in addition to the news that Apple has finished two new builds of Mac OS X 10.4.11--which are likely to be the final update to the Mac OS X 10.4 Tiger operating system. [Mac Rumors via AppleInsider]


----------



## aryayush (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> How do I disable checking for software updates compleately? In Windows I can disable the service & be done with it (Power user method), what about Mac?


Have you ever actually _used_ Mac OS X? Or are you just stupid!


----------



## goobimama (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Hehehe... this thread is fun!


----------



## aryayush (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I frequently need to search for all the Apple related threads on this forum and I have a list of keywords that I use to do so. It is a very extensive list and catches every single Apple related thread (with a few false positives). I guess there might be other people here who might want to use it so I have today decided to make it open source. 

Here goes nothing:





> apple mac ipod itunes iphone macintosh macintoshes macs imac imacs macbook macbooks macbookpro macbookpros macpro macpros macmini macminis mini minis macosx macos osx tiger leopard bootcamp ipods shuffle shuffles nano nanos classic classics touch touches ipodshuffle ipodshuffles ipodnano ipodnanos ipodclassic ipodclassics  ipodtouch  ipodtouches itms iphones safari quicktime quicktimeplayer wwdc macworld jobs steve stevejobs


Feel free to add to it.

How to go about searching?

Here's a completely useless tutorial to go with an already useless post:
1. Copy the list of keywords above (select it and hit ⌘C);
2. Click on the 'Search ▾' button in the menu at the top (third one from the right);
3. In the menu that appears, click on 'Advanced Search';
4. Paste (⌘V) the copied text into the 'Key Word(s):' text box (top left);
5. Select the 'Search Titles Only' option from the drop down menu just below it; and
6. Hit ↩ (or click on 'Search Now').

Easy stuff. LOL!


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

For those looking for better NTFS read write on Mac OS X can now use a better NTFS 3G driver which is based on the old shadowofgod's version but GPL this time..



> *NTFS-3G for Mac OS X* is a read-write (finally) NTFS file-system driver. This means we can finally write to memory sticks larger than 4GB (formatted with NTFS).
> I have created a package similar to shadowofged's original NTFS-3G package, providing better integration with OS X such as automatic mounting of volumes. It is loosely based on the old shadowofged package, but the binary-only components have been replaced by my own GPL replacements.



Make sure MacFUSE is installed


----------



## RCuber (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I read it somewhere that OS X will not be restircted to mac any more. so  will it be legal to install OS X on a PC now?


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				Charan said:
			
		

> I read it somewhere that OS X will not be restircted to mac any more. so will it be legal to install OS X on a PC now?


 
I don't think Apple will do this.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I just got some amazing news. A friend of mine, has a cousin working for apple in UK. And she can get me ANY apple product at 50% off! MBP for 50k?!?!?!


----------



## aryayush (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I know who I'm going to look for when I want to buy a JesusProduct in future!


----------



## goobimama (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ Blasphemy! And may the Lord (jobs?) strike down upon you with vengeance (no iphone for you)!!!

Kazunga! After a one and half years of using the remote like a ******, I finally got to see the 'low battery' warning on the screen. It's much like when you put the mac to sleep, it shows a dark screen with the remote, the battery compartment out, and the battery flashing on and off.... the remote still works, but only if pointed straight at (earlier, I could even use it from behind)...


----------



## aryayush (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

God! That's one warning I never want to see... 

Does the thing have standard batteries available all over the place?


----------



## goobimama (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yeah. Those normal CRsomething30whatever batteries available at most electronic shops. Costs 30 bucks. (Also known as motherboard battery)

I don't think you will see it so soon. I have this habit of changing the volume in one movie sitting like a hundred times. And I've watched so many...


----------



## aryayush (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Oh, c'mon! You've probably watched only watched five movies on your Mac.

You just luuurve your PC...


----------



## goobimama (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

No seriously. Even though there's a bigger screen and better sound on the PC, I still find it really convenient to use my remote whenever I'm not getting sleep or something (which is quite often). TV shows I exclusively watch on the Mac. Music as well... I hardly use my PC. 

An interesting development:
I showed my dad that Introduction of Macintosh video. "Hey I used to work on that. Huub had it when I was in holland". Somehow he failed to mention this before... apparently it was a really big deal when he bought it. Lots of people used to come just to see what the macintosh was all about...
And as a sidenote, Huub (someone from holland), has continued working on a Mac since those days and now uses a Mac Pro. He has never "used" a PC...


----------



## aryayush (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Awesome! I would like to meet such a guy. A hardcore Mac user. 

(I guess I will one day when my sister grows up. She has never "used" a PC till date and I'll try to make sure no one subjects her to it.)

And your Dad actually used the original Macintosh? _The_ Mac! Awesome! I guess you had it in your genes then...


----------



## goobimama (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Well he's a painter and uses his mac for all kinds of initial conceptualization. Tried a PC, and said it felt like he was using a 'machine' instead of the feeling of a natural canvas which the mac offers. And you need that for art...(these are not tales I'm pulling out of my head... I met this guy like a couple of months back) 

You never know. The next story might be that my real grandfather is actually Paul Jobs...


----------



## aryayush (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Ha! Ha! LOL!

There would be way too much Apple DNA stuff in you then!


----------



## iMav (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

*Apple Online Store Says Virus = Windows*

*cache.gawker.com/assets/images/4/2007/10/AppleVirusGi.jpg

sorce


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

iMav, you forgot to post the better image  

*cache.gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2007/10/AppleRipOffGi.jpg


----------



## iMav (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

 didnt know abt it  rip off


----------



## aryayush (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

The iMac range, IMHO, is the most value-for-money one in the entire Macintosh line-up. The sexiest Mac with a 20" monster for a screen with the latest processor and stuff for only sixty thousand odd bucks. You gotta be kidding me!

I don't want a desktop. There is just no reason for me to buy one. But I still will - only because I want one of those on my desk. Those are mind blowing!


----------



## goobimama (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> I don't want a desktop


You mean you don't need a desktop. And it's the same way with me and the Macbook Pro. I don't need one, but I'll probably get one by next year (50% off sounds pretty amazing!  )

But Apple I must say is a really fun company to love. Take for example this Virus thing, or the BSOD's on Windows networked PCs in Leopard. It's fun to be a macboy...


----------



## aryayush (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

LOL! I know what you are talking about. That's exactly what I think (most times anyway).

It's not fun being a Mac fanatic ('Macboy' is a tacky term) when they make really bone-headed decisions like they are doing with the iPhone but overall, it is a great experience.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> And it's the same way with me and the Macbook Pro. I don't need one, but I'll probably get one by next year


By then, they'll most probably have a very sexy ultra-portable out and I'm sure you'll opt for that instead then.


Speaking of fun things related to Apple, do you watch Diggnation? Please don't say no! (And props to Yash for bringing my attention to it. Thank you, mate! )


----------



## goobimama (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

No I don't know about diggnation though I will try it out now that you mention it.

Now either gx has shopped the screenshot, or apple has removed the iMac from "rip off"..


----------



## aryayush (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

That is a photoshopped picture - meant to be humourous on something. But gx_saurav did not do the Photoshopping.

Anyway, watch Diggnation. Watch the one titled "Diggnation - Live from London! Standing Room Only". Release date: 06/10/07; episode number 118. Kevin is a total Mac fanatic and Alex Albrecht is a comic genius! Good stuff. 

Oh, and I just realised - this is one podcast that is right up your alley. It is in HD, has a lot of wacky humour, lots of beer and total swearing. You'll love it. 

*This, my dear friends, is exciting stuff:*

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.tuaw.com/media/2007/10/launch2.jpg


October 20? Cool! Hope it's true. Though I still think it is going to be the 26th.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

goobimama - 
What 50% off on MacBooks? :O


----------



## iMav (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ 1 of his frenz has a fren (or relative) in US who is an apple employee as a result entitled to 50% off on any apple product so goobi would be getting his apples from the friend's friend at 50% the price


----------



## goobimama (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I think they just want some hits... 26th seems to be the way to go...

Will be going to the city tomorrow to buy a 500GB external HDD... getting all set for Leo-baba...


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

My Dubai room mate just got a 8 GB iPhone and was talking about this Nov. 26. I think it's some thanksgiving sh*t where things are cr*p cheap. He was planning a MacBook (not Pro) at that point of time. His sister being an Air Hostess goes to Big Apple offten. Nov 26th the date, I'm planning a Sennheiser.  


Goobi - 
U talking orders?


----------



## aryayush (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Milind, how much for the drive? (I'll have to dig down into my inbox to find that email you sent me a long time ago so just mention it again. The price must have come down now?)

____________________

*Mac “Nice Touch” Features That Make You Smile*

Good read.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I think a 500GB is around 7k (WD Mybook FW400)


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> I think a 500GB is around 7k (WD Mybook FW400)



Please tell me you made a typo, I've recently purchased a 500gig internal hdd and made it external using enclosure for 6k (all inclusive). I don't think WD external drives are so cheap.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				Sourabh said:
			
		

> Please tell me you made a typo, I've recently purchased a 500gig internal hdd and made it external using enclosure for 6k (all inclusive). I don't think WD external drives are so cheap.



According to Computer Warehouse bangalore 500 GB WD external is 7400+tax
Link


----------



## goobimama (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Maybe it's not the Pro edition with Firewire400, but the MyBook essential is definitely 7k and that was like 5-6 months ago... the internal at that time was 6k...


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

The cost is still better then Seagate 100 GB external HD I saw here for Rs 4,800


----------



## goobimama (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

But isn't that a 2.5" form factor?


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> But isn't that a 2.5" form factor?


 
Yup it is. A maxtor 80 GB external was for Rs 3,700


----------



## yash (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

hmm, interesting that you should be having discussion about external hard drives just about at this time! I got a refund from my college which I will be using to buy an external hard drive, I really like the g-tech drives with quad interface and amazing speed. so I'm going to ask my friend oliver to get that for me from the states the next time he drives down to ny. and thanks for bringing up diggnation! kevin rocks!


----------



## aryayush (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Alex rocks more, IMHO! The guy is funny. 

Kevin rocks because he is a total Apple fanatic (digg, for a long time, used to have a category dedicated to Apple and there was no such provision for any other company).


----------



## goobimama (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

WD MyBook Essential 500GB costs 6.75k all inclusive. Only thing is it is a USB interface. And that's all they've got. Cause my dealer has got it in his head that USB is faster than Firewire400. Anyway, I'm on the lookout for a WD MyBook premium edition with Firewire400... another day, another trip.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Why not FireWire 800?

... Oh, I suppose your Mac does not have it?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Any of you guys used netdisks?


----------



## goobimama (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

First of all firewire800 doesn't make much sense in case of a normal desktop HD. It's just a few seconds faster when it comes to a single external drive. Only in cases of HD video or dual external disks does it make a difference. It's just that the difference between USB and FW is so big, that I don't mind spending an extra 1.5k on a FW interface.

...and yeah, Mere mac mein FW800 ka dum nahin hai.. . Shunyavad yaad dilane ko.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Shunyavad yaad dilane ko.


 
धन्यवाद् होता है


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Hey Milind, Shunya mean Zero!


----------



## iMav (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

  ... dhanyawaad  sorry goobi but it jus cracked me up ...


----------



## aryayush (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> First of all firewire800 doesn't make much sense in case of a normal desktop HD. It's just a few seconds faster when it comes to a single external drive. Only in cases of HD video or dual external disks does it make a difference.


What are you talking about, dude! Have you ever used FireWire 800? My Mac, as you might know, has both and FireWire 800 is around twice as fast as FireWire 400. It is scorching fast, man!



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> ...and yeah, Mere mac mein FW800 ka dum nahin hai.. . Shunyavad yaad dilane ko.


Well, ever since you upgraded the RAM to two gigabytes, I have precious few left to torment you about. So, I don't let go of opportunities. 

_"Shunyavad"?!_ LOL! 

Keep trying, dude. It's great to see you talking in hindi.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

What drive were you using? Anyway, the argument ends there cause I don't have FW800...

Also, I've seen some tests done here and there on the net. In one test: 
USB: 9mins
FW400: 5 mins
FW800: 4.5mins

Now USB is sloooow, but the difference between FW400 and 800 is like bearable... Also, those FW800 drives cost a lot.

@everyone: Laugh. Laugh it off. But let's see you try and tackle some 'advanced' konkani and I'll show you.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^^ 
offtopic: I can only understand spoken konkani  , I believe goan konkani is a bit different than that spoken in karnataka.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Holy skit. I had better edit that then


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Lol... poor Milind...   hehe... can't even abuse us in his mother tongue. Charan to the rescue!!! 

I must admit that the speed difference between Firewire400 and USB 2.0 is quite discerable. I think its the way in which FW transfers data that matters.


----------



## superczar (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

It's not only the speed difference, but the fact that firewire is designed ground up for error-free sustained data transfer
Use a USB HDD across different machines running different OSs and see the poor thing groan under errorneous data transfers

I gave up on USB external HDDs long back after multiple crashes while the poor thing  kept shuffling between systems runnning OS X, Windoze and Ubuntu

So I gave up and now use a 500 GB NAS HDD now to store my media and other $hit while letting all my other systems use the NAS HDD as their favorite dumping ground

The data transfer rates are obviously nothing to talk about, but I don't need high data transfer speeds anyway while running media files off the NAS server HDD


----------



## aryayush (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

500GB! That would take about two days to fill.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@superczar where did you buy the NAS? is a seperate NAS enclosure available in india?


----------



## superczar (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I picked that up in the US but I am pretty sure it should be available here too....
I may be going to Ritchie street (Chennai) this weekend, so can check and let you know


----------



## RCuber (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ thanks  , if possible do check if multiple disk NAS are available


----------



## superczar (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Most NAS enclosures will let you attch one SATA/IDE disk and then also let you attach additional external USB disks
I will check that nevertheless


----------



## goobimama (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@Charan: Both, your avatar as well as your siggy are really amazing!

Now, as for NAS, what would you is the average cost of the enclosure? Cause an airport extreme has a USB port wherein you can plug an external drive without much effort.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> @Charan: Both, your avatar as well as your siggy are really amazing!


Thanks for the compliment 


> Now, as for NAS, what would you is the average cost of the enclosure? Cause an airport extreme has a USB port wherein you can plug an external drive without much effort.



I dont own any external USB HDD right now, but will one buy soon, cause im running out of sata ports and space. I am interested on NAS cause it has a advantage that it can be accessed from multiple computers and can be clubbed with Wi-Fi network.  ..

BTW airport exrerme is $179 rite?


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Guys, just read this at Freelanch Switch blog... 
SWITCHOFF: Freelancing…Mac or PC?
*feeds.feedburner.com/~r/FreelanceSwitch/~3/165635803/

Very well written. Loved it.


----------



## superczar (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I got a 500GB NAS with a WD drive for $150
absolutely worth the price paid

The airport extreme is a little too expensive IMHO, you are bettr off buying a cheap 2000 INR Buffalo or Linksys router and slap custom firmware like OpenWRT on it

PS: On an absolutely unrelated side note, does anyone know how long do mods on this site take to approve (the GOK why) moderated market threads.
I tried posting a _For Sale _thread for an iPhone 4 Gig (as I got myself a new 8 gigger) yesterday and I still don't see that thread in the _bazaar _ section


----------



## goobimama (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

The thing is, in the States the Extreme costs $175. So, all you need after that is your HDD with a cheap enclosure. I'm sure NAS enclosures cost a little more than $150 here, add to that the cost of a good router (with dual antennas) for 3.5k and it makes up for the Extreme. 

As for the bazaar, you need to wait a bit cause the mods go through each and every new thread in the bazaar section to avoid piracy. Usually takes day...maybe two.


----------



## superczar (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Goobi, don't tread into apple fanboi territory 

You are comparing US prices for the Airport extreme with the India prices for NAS + Linksys/Buffalo routers

Apple India store isn't opening for me though..any idea how much it costs in India?


----------



## goobimama (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

No. I'm not comparing with indian prices (oh well, maybe I did for the router thing). I'm referring to $150 for NAS + Router. Now don't tell me a good router costs $25 in the states now does it?

I was also saying that a NAS bought in India + router bought in India would sort of justify the Extreme's _extreme_ 11.5k pricetag...

Also with the extreme you can do wireless printing. The setup is also amazingly simple. I'm still trying to configure the D-link modem with the linksys router...


----------



## superczar (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

the $150 NAS came with a 500GB HDD too..didn't it? 

let's see, a Linksys WRT54G router (2K) + a 500GB HDD (6K?) + say 3K for the NAS enclosure?

that totals up to 11K (In India) which is the price of the airport extreme alone (In India)....


Or in the US too, $40 for a router + $ 150 for a NAS HDD *($190) vs* $ 179 for the airport and $120 for a USB HDD *($299)*

Although as much as I love apple, their accessories/peripheral pricing borders on the obscene


----------



## goobimama (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I thought you meant $150 for the enclosure. If it comes with a 500GB HDD, then it's all good... the NAS thing is the best way to go...


----------



## iMav (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=633756#post633756


----------



## aryayush (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Leopard. October 26. *W00t!* 



			
				superczar said:
			
		

> Goobi, don't tread into apple fanboi territory


Tread? _Tread!_ He ran into it headlong years ago and has been going in deeper ever since. As of today, he's too far in there to ever have any hope of returning back.


----------



## spironox (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ aryayush that firewire400 cable rocks man !!!


----------



## aryayush (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

LOL! Yeah, I know. FireWire is an awesome protocol!


----------



## yash (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

hey, any of you guys know what advantage daisy chain has? also, the drawbacks and hassles etc. where can I find more info on daisy chaining hard drives.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

We know that an apple fell on Newton and he gave the world with gravity, rates of change and other sh*t. What if a Penguin or "Windows" fell on him? 

Newtonian alternative histories
*krishashok.wordpress.com/2007/10/16/newtonian-alternative-histories/


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

This just in...Mac OS X Leopard is no longer resolution independent like Windows Vista. The UI is still last generation Raster based.

Source for System requirments



> Here are the minimum specs your Mac will need to run Leopard, according to Apple:
> 
> Intel, G5, or 867MHz+ G4 processor
> 512 megs of RAM (though if you only have 512 megs of RAM you should get some more. Trust me, I'm a pundit)
> ...


 
Too bad, andy is out of luck & he just ordered Leopard for 5 pounds.

Why do Mac OS needs time machine? It never crashes, right?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^^ 5 Pounds? how come so cheap?


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ 
That's because he got a MBP with Students discount. People who have purchased Mac this month, OCt. will get Leopard for $9.95/ 5 Pounds


----------



## goobimama (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

The OS may not crash, but that doesn't mean that the hard drive might not fail. If HDDs didn't fail on Macs, why would companies spend huge amounts on backups. Just get a mac!

And as for the UI being raster based, whatever that is, who gives a bald eagle's azz. It works doesn't it? It's not slow and sloggy but snappy and feels like part of the OS.


----------



## iMav (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> And as for the UI being raster based, whatever that is, who gives a bald eagle's azz. It works doesn't it? It's not slow and sloggy but snappy and feels like part of the OS.


 apni chaddi sabse achi


----------



## RCuber (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@drgrudge thanks for the info


----------



## goobimama (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.d4b25d7c5a.jpg

*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.a49bf2b58c.jpg

Here's some screenies of the new BETA of hoffice for mac. It really looks like a 'mac software' now...and pretty stable too for a beta.


----------



## iMav (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

MS rulz the software market for a reason


----------



## goobimama (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

heheh... you guys are shameless 

Here's a pic of me with the touch:
*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.2d7154de54.jpg

Well of course I can't keep a straight face while holding the touch. The giggling never stops!


----------



## yash (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

AAAARGH! *panting AAAAAAAARRRRRHG!!! *panting 

Dammit you! now that face will haunt me all my life! 

We'd have believed you even if you just showed ur hand holding the touch and said it was you.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Goobi, u look like a vampire who is smiling after he sees his pray

By the way, Microsoft Word on Vista looks so simple & cool. So much desktop real estate to use.

*img266.imageshack.us/img266/6159/flirtbn3.th.jpg

Oh! This just in....*Mac users, don't click on this Link*


----------



## goobimama (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ I don't see what the big deal is with the above screenshot? Tell me again, why can't I do that on the mac?

Also, for those who wanted to know, the WD MyBook Premium 500GB with FW400 is costing me 7500+4% VAT. Ordered for it.


----------



## superczar (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> Oh! This just in....Mac users, don't click on this Link


i don't get it, you posted a windows bsod (albeit on a mac machine)
so aren't you dissing windows then?
didn't realize you defected to the mac camp


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> ^^ I don't see what the big deal is with the above screenshot? Tell me again, why can't I do that on the mac?


 
You can't have that much viewport real estate on Mac version of Office. Thats the point.


----------



## superczar (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

hey, you still haven't told me the logic behind posting that linkie


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^^ Mebbe that screenie was to show how a BSOD looks on a 20inch white frame LCD! 

@Milind
You seem to be obsessed with Orange colour!


----------



## iMav (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

ya its on his shirt; avatar; *Microsoft Office*


----------



## hellknight (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Can anyone please tell me that from where can i get Macbook in Chandigarh or if possible at himachal pradesh?


----------



## aryayush (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Why do you want it?


----------



## iMav (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

look at the salesman in arya


----------



## aryayush (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

STFU, man! Enough is bloody enough!


----------



## superczar (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Another repeat


> hey, you still haven't told me the logic behind posting that linkie



(the _Mac users, don't click on this Link _ thingie)


----------



## iMav (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

arya dil pe matt le yaar ... i couldnt resistit yaar  ur question just craked me up completely  "why do u want it"  sorry if it hurt u


----------



## goobimama (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

You can't seem to resist it far too many times...


----------



## iMav (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

ya im very fidgety


----------



## yash (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> STFU, man! Enough is bloody enough!



ROFLMAO


----------



## praka123 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

i think the guy(imav) is frantically addicted to words like features features and more features,mac,os x,salesman(he is one of them for Vista!) etc such a windows fanboy


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> STFU, man! Enough is bloody enough!



Simple, stop acting like a salesman.

There is enough Microsoft news out there, do u see me & iMav posting everything out there? Do U see me & iMav copying & pasting every new article which praises XBOX 360 or Vista or Office 2007 like u do....

there is a reason Macboys are Unpaid Apple salesman, there smug elite attitude, sorry u can't help it. U will stay like that only...

In other new, Apple has posted a guided tour of Leopard on ther website.
From this guided tour u can find out 2 things...

1) Leopard will need more then 9 GB of harddisk space to install

2) It will take 2 hrs to install, as the guy demonstrating Leopard clearly says "Leopard will take about 1-2 hours to install, so you can go get a cup of coffee or go for a walk"



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> i think the guy(imav) is frantically addicted to words like features features and more features,mac,os x,salesman(he is one of them for Vista!) etc such a windows fanboy



I would like to ask when has iMav tried to sale Vista here? Is clearing misconception & justifying Vista equivalent to salesmanship?


----------



## iMav (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

hey cmon prakash i havnt tried to sell vista i hav only tried to save ppl from a penguin and a rotten half eaten apple


----------



## aryayush (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> From this guided tour u can find out 2 things...


... and it's a shame that you found one of them wrong.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> 1) Leopard will need more then 9 GB of harddisk space to install


The installer clearly says, "Installing this software requires 5.6 GB of space." I know it might be a bit difficult to understand for you, but you see, 5.6 is not equal to 9. Not at all. 9 is preceded by 8, 7, 6 and then 5. 5.6 is somewhere between 5 and 6, which is quite different from 9. Try to read this sentence a few times slowly. I'm sure it will start getting easier once you get the concept. Best of luck!



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> 2) It will take 2 hrs to install, as the guy demonstrating Leopard clearly says "Leopard will take about 1-2 hours to install, so you can go get a cup of coffee or go for a walk"


He did say that it might take an hour or two, but I have already installed Leopard twice and it has taken around forty minutes or so each time. I highly doubt it will take "an hour or two". Then again, mine is a fairly high end machine, so I'm not too sure about other older Macs.


----------



## iMav (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

forty minutes ... vista takes 25  seriously vista takes 25 mins flat with u setting the date time everything


----------



## aryayush (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Great! We have a contender for the Nobel Prize then.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> The installer clearly says, "Installing this software requires 5.6 GB of space." I know it might be a bit difficult to understand for you, but you see, 5.6 is not equal to 9. Not at all. 9 is preceded by 8, 7, 6 and then 5. 5.6 is somewhere between 5 and 6, which is quite different from 9. Try to read this sentence a few times slowly. I'm sure it will start getting easier once you get the concept. Best of luck!


 
Try to read the following pages.

Leopard System requirments according TUAW



> Here are the minimum specs your Mac will need to run Leopard, according to Apple:
> 
> Intel, G5, or 867MHz+ G4 processor
> 512 megs of RAM (though if you only have 512 megs of RAM you should get some more. Trust me, I'm a pundit)
> ...


 
What the hell...DVD player requirment is 1.6 GHz, what they hell is Apple doing with DVD player, PowerDVD 7 works fine with a 1 GHz Pentium 3.

Leopard System requirments by ARStechnica


> In case you hadn't noticed: as of the 26th, there will be a new cat in town. Along with a release date, Apple unleashed some new information about Leopard. The system requirements are now official: any Intel or PowerPC G5 Mac, or a G4 running at a minimum of 867MHz. Nice knowing you, G3s and sub-867MHz G4s. The minimum RAM is 512MB—but you'll want some more if you intend on actually running applications. And *you need a DVD drive plus 9GB disk space.* Some of the included applications have additional requirements, *such as an external HD (sold separately) for Time Machine.*


 


> I have already installed Leopard twice and it has taken around forty minutes or so each time.


 
Why oh why I don't want to compare it to Windows Vista's installation time, 25 mins on my 4 years old computer, 20 mins on a spanking new C2D


----------



## aryayush (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

_Hunh!_ Twenty minutes, my foot! Bunch of liars!

I've installed Vista six-seven times already. It takes about an hour or so.


As for the disk space usage, you said that, "From this guided tour u can find out 2 things...". Nowhere in the guided tour is it mentioned that Leopard needs nine gigabytes of hard disk space.


----------



## iMav (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

arya 1 hour ... pure bull **** .... absolute bull **** 1 hour u guys seriously dont know how to use windows man or even install it


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> _Hunh!_ Twenty minutes, my foot! Bunch of liars! I've installed Vista six-seven times already. It takes about an hour or so.


 
Arya, I can littrally tell u something is wrong with your Mac & bootcamp. My 4 years old computer which is much slower then your laptop hardware wise installs Vista is 25 mins flat. Do u want a 25 mins video of that taken from my phone?

Vista doesn't actually installs. It simply extracts the pre-installed image from the installation DVD, then reboots & detects your hardware. Then it removes whatever that doesn't apply to your hardware. This is why it needs 15 GB to install vista but after installation it is only 7 GB here.

Hey, why did u bother installing Vista this many times, if according to u it sux 


> As for the disk space usage, you said that, "From this guided tour u can find out 2 things...". Nowhere in the guided tour is it mentioned that Leopard needs nine gigabytes of hard disk space.


 
Oh my god....such a stupid mistake...why didn't i post links to to system requirment page.


----------



## iMav (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

1 hour .... dude ur mac is messed up .... 1 hour  dont tell ne 1 who has installed it takes 1 hour to install vista they will laugh at u like this


----------



## aryayush (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Arya, I can littrally tell u something is wrong with your Mac & bootcamp. My 4 years old computer which is much slower then your laptop hardware wise installs Vista is 25 mins flat. Do u want a 25 mins video of that taken from my phone?


Yes, I do. (Twenty to twenty five already.)
How can I be sure though, that you won't doctor the video?



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Hey, why did u bother installing Vista this many times, if according to u it sux


It does, but I unfortunately have to shoulder the boring responsibility of serving as the tech support guy for my family and friends and one of those dreaded tasks is re-installing Windows every few months (weeks?). I am fast losing touch with the Windows world though (and along with that, my expertise in fixing it) and hopefully will soon be able to truthfully say, "I have no idea how to fix that ****!" 



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> dude ur mac is messed up


Yeah, sure. If Vista takes time to install, it is the fault of my Mac (even though I wasn't installing it on my Mac in the first place). Riiight...


----------



## superczar (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> Great! We have a contender for the Nobel Prize then.



hilarious....
BTW I don't understand why the Win Fanbois conveniently ignore to respond to any post where they have been Pwned..

As for the entire discussion on which OS takes longer to install, how the hell does it matter?
It (at least ideally) should be a one time task so if it takes 30 mins or 1:30 mins, how does it matter?

Having said that, I haven't had a need to re-install OS X in the last ~2 yrs that I have bene using it
As for my windows, I don't have an exact count, but it's around 3 for my windoze machines on an average...


By the way why are we even talking of Vista...
I like using OS X, I like using XP too
But I, and a majority of users absolutely detest using that POS OS Vista....
Why is that even being bought in the discussion?


----------



## aryayush (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				superczar said:
			
		

> As for the entire discussion on which OS takes longer to install, how the hell does it matter?
> It (at least ideally) should be a one time task so if it takes 30 mins or 1:30 mins, how does it matter?


Exactly. I am one hundred percent sure Leopard takes less time to install than Vista does but even if it was the other way round, who the hell cares! In the entire twenty minute video showing off some of the coolest features of Leopard, the only thing this guy noticed was "an hour or two".

Oh, and I'm sure you'll agree with me that installing Windows is by no means whatsoever "a one time task". 


In other news, the in-built grammar check in Leopard sucks. Complete crap (which is probably why it is turned off by default).



			
				superczar said:
			
		

> By the way why are we even talking of Vista...
> I like using OS X, I like using XP too
> But I, and a majority of users absolutely detest using that POS OS Vista....
> Why is that even being bought in the discussion?


Trust me, I don't have a freakin' clue.

I've been trying to keep this discussion out of Windows-land forever but these guys keep popping in with stupid posts.


----------



## superczar (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> In the entire twenty minute video showing off some of the coolest features of Leopard, the only thing this guy noticed was "an hour or two"


The reason is simple Arya, Since a windows user knows that a reinstall a quarter is what is needed to keep a windoze machine chugging alone (and saurav/imav, don't refute this) so this becomes an important parameter in judging an OS


----------



## aryayush (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Point taken.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Yes, I do. (Twenty to twenty five already.)
> How can I be sure though, that you won't doctor the video?


 
Don't be sure....I can't help it.



> Yeah, sure. If Vista takes time to install, it is the fault of my Mac (even though I wasn't installing it on my Mac in the first place). Riiight...


 
U never mentioned that u were not installing it on Mac. U got an Intel Mac with bootcamp, so by default I assumed that u were installing & pirating on Mac via bootcamp. But still...the lowest computer on which I have installed Vista is a Pentium 4 2.4 Ghz with 512 MB RAM & GeForce FX 5200 graphics card & it installed in 25 mins flat.

On My computer, It was installed in 25 mins. I checked this last year specifically when I was installing Vista RTM for the first time. You can ask anyone in the forum how much time it takes for him to install Vista, it will be maximum 35 flat...not more then that with 512 MB RAM



> I'm sure you'll agree with me that installing Windows is by no means whatsoever "a one time task".


 
That could be attributed to the reason & fact that u don't know how to use Windows.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

[weird sht happening to my posts...]

So what if the install completes in 25 mins? Or 5 mins? Does it make a difference? The very fact that every time you have to reinstall will more than make up for those 45 mins that Leopard takes to install. And the disk space? What's 9GB? Vista doesn't take any less. 

Time Machine requires an external drive? Well of course it does! What else kind of backup solution would it be! It's idiot proof. To prevent idiots from backing up to the internal drive and then wondering where all their data went...

Also didn't you read my earlier post about Vista hiding 11GB odd in the for of dump files? It's as if Vista takes a crap every time on my PC and I have to clean it up..


----------



## superczar (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I wonder why the windoze fanbois not replying to any of my posts...Cat got your tongue?


----------



## iMav (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

which posts kyon ro raha hai yaar ... bolna tera kya doubt ... poochna bindaas ... tension nahi pooch


----------



## praka123 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

imav is a virus?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

From the system requirements, I see Leopard requires 9 GB *free disk space*. Vista requires 15GB *free disk space*. That doesn't meant Leopard will take up all the 9 GB and Vista will gobble up those 15GBs.

Install time??? Its subjective. Say I haf a C2Q 6850, 3GB RAM, 750GB SATA2 HDD but an 8x DVD ROM or a 20x DVD ROM but a scratched DVD or a f***** up lens in the DVD ROM or just an ATA 66 HDD. Will any OS install in under 15mins in such a case?

I'm amused at the level of discussion (rather, argument). Don't you guys haf anything better to do. All of you speak as if this is the deciding factor in buying an OS!! And MS or Apple is doomed if their OS doesn't install in under 25mins!


----------



## iMav (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

apple is doomed ms still manages 25 mins


----------



## aryayush (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> I'm amused at the level of discussion (rather, argument). Don't you guys haf anything better to do. *All of you* speak as if this is the deciding factor in buying an OS!! And MS or Apple is doomed if their OS doesn't install in under 25mins!


Not all.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Today, I wrote a post for RLSLOG....  

The Rise of Leopard and Gutsy Gibbon…
*www.rlslog.net/the-rise-of-leopard-and-gusty-gibbon/


----------



## RCuber (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

OMG OMG OMG... I had a feeling that it was you in RLSLOG ..  .... and its true 

No more comments ...


----------



## din (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Today, I wrote a post for RLSLOG....
> 
> The Rise of Leopard and Gutsy Gibbon…
> *www.rlslog.net/the-rise-of-leopard-and-gusty-gibbon/



Great. Simple, small and crisp  Nice post, liked it.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Click on the image below and prepare to be amazed. Exclusive to Mac users (though similar software might be available for Windows too):

*mirasoftware.com/BPE2/images/title.gif​

@Milind, superczar, Yash and Tanuj
Which phones do you guys use? Give this application a try. Brilliant stuff! 

*Edit:* Oh wait. Not for Milind and superczar. Rest of you, give it a try.


----------



## iMav (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

*iMac Users Report Condensation Behind LCD Panels*

Apple is certainly not without notorious build-quality problems. Users reported issues with almost every first-generation product: the iPod Nano, Macbook Pro and iPhone all come to mind.  Now Apple users report new iMac computers also carries this same stigma.

The first problem was officially acknowledged by Apple after the August launch of the new iMac’s -- the iMac Freeze issue. Some iMac users had issues with the computers freezing and requiring hard reboots to return to operation. This problem surfaced after Apple released update 1.1.

The freeze issue was later found to be related to the ATI video hardware. The Apple support forums are again alight with more reports of display problems with the new iMac computers. This time iMac users are reporting condensation behind the glass panel that shows up after short periods of use. Some owners report that the condensation goes away shortly and doesn’t come back, other users report the condensation stays for extended periods.

Some of the posters on the Apple Support Forums also mention that their screens are discoloring with a yellowish residue that some are describing as a grainy sand-like substance.

Apple has yet to issue a public acknowledgement of the condensation problem. Many users with condensation-affected iMacs are returning them for replacement. There is no information at this time on if the condensation issue is a line wide problem or just an issue with a few computers.

*Source*


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Click on the image below and prepare to be amazed. Exclusive to Mac users (though similar software might be available for Windows too):


 
Similar software has been available for Windows Since ages, its called MyPhoneExplorer or FMA (For SE users)


----------



## aryayush (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

So, another nobel prize perhaps?


----------



## goobimama (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Since this sub topic was started here I guess I should mention it here:

Bought the 500GB WD MyBook Premium with Firewire400 for 7.8k. I must say, Firewire rocks! The speed difference is astonishing (tried it with both USB and firewire).


----------



## aryayush (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@gx_saurav and all the other "Microtards" (borrowing the term from Fake Steve):

A post on Mac Rumors glances over the first impressions of Leopard and they say that "the Mac OS X upgrade took 30 minutes", just in case you were wondering.


----------



## iMav (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

so a nobel prize


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> A post on Mac Rumors glances over the first impressions of Leopard and they say that "the Mac OS X upgrade took 30 minutes", just in case you were wondering.


 
Windows Vista Clean install here - 25 mins
Windows Vista upgrade installation at a friends place - 25 mins (C2D 1 GB RAM)

Mac OS X leopard Update install - 30 mins (just copy new files & keep the library & user folder intact)

Mac OS X Clean install - ?????? Status unknown..

so arya, make a comparision when u have full & complete data.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Updates take more time than clean installs, you idiot!

I can't believe this. Absolute heights of ignorance!


----------



## goobimama (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Now while some things in that statement may be true, please do not resort to name calling. Cause you remember the last time this happened and the thread got locked.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yeah, I'm sorry.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Just check out the number of apps that are going "leopard compatible" on tuaw! This is just like the time when they were all going "universal" when the Intel proccys were announced.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yeah.

Am I the only one who was hoping for a keynote for the Leopard launch?


----------



## iMav (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

guys 1 question:

whats chinesse doing on *www.asia.apple.com/*store/india*/


----------



## yash (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Click on the image below and prepare to be amazed. Exclusive to Mac users (though similar software might be available for Windows too):
> 
> *mirasoftware.com/BPE2/images/title.gif​
> 
> ...



I don't have cellular service anymore. I just use my gmail(which has IMAP now) and skype.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

What! That's unbelievable. 



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> guys 1 question:
> 
> whats chinesse doing on *www.asia.apple.com/*store/india/* ?


They've just copied the Asia Pacific Store. Who'll go to the pain of localising a store for India! This is the one thing I hate about Apple. They just don't care about India.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Woohoooo! Leopard is awesome! Everything is so fast. Worth the wait...

Did I mention that Leopard is awesome? Oh yes I did! Cause it is!

Oh, and I forgot to mention. It took 6 minutes (Actually 10 counting the booting from disk, double checking my steps, to restarting) to fresh install Leopard. I did it from the Firewire disk, but still, 6 minutes and the install was done! 6 minutes! I wish I had done a video of it for proof.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Firewire disk?  goobi elaborate pls  .. yea I would like to see a  video , its just 6 mins na


----------



## aryayush (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

The poor guy did not know it would take only six minutes, otherwise he would have recorded that video.

Anyway, I'll do a video when I install it tomorrow. Watch out for it.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^ Thanks arya .. ahem .. new movie staring Steve Jobs in "Leopard in 6  Minutes" ....


----------



## aryayush (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I have my doubts about those six minutes though.

Six minutes! Honestly! That's just insane. I have a feeling Apple would've felt proud to advertise that if it were the case.

But then again, Milind is not the sort who'll lie and specially to me, on the phone. Mac user to Mac user - there's no need to lie (not that we do it otherwise either).


----------



## iMav (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

cant wait for it to come  .... another showdown in the making .... part II


----------



## goobimama (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

On the flip side, it did take an hour and ten minutes installing it on a 24" Crappy (new) iMac using a 2.5" external on USB...

I don't think Apple wishes people to install Leopard using their external hard drives. I'm guessing the DVD install would have taken much longer...

As for elaborating: I just "restored" the Leopard disk image onto the external drive using disk utility. It didn't even delete any of my other files on there. Then I booted using the external drive, which was really fast. Fiddled around with the options, saw that there's a network utility that's added to the bootable image as well as "restore from Time Machine". Stuff like that. Then proceeded on to "Erase and Install" which makes it a brand new mac. Then the progress bar showed six minutes so I rushed to my cellphone and time it. It did complete in six minutes. Not that it matters, it's just a one time thingie... the main thing is Leopard...which I'm just about still exploring. The OS is really really polished. Lots of little things not mentioned in the features page, but greatly improve the look and user experience...

Btw, if you choose "Upgrade", you don't get the Welcome video (which is what was done on the 24" iMac mentioned above). Just takes you directly to your 'old' desktop with the 'old' wallpaper. The welcome video is not something a macboy should miss out on...


----------



## RCuber (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

ok so the installation "will" take considerable time .. its the restore which is super fast.... me disappointed but still ok with the time machine feature.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

What? No. Not restore. I had the install disk image. Instead of burning that image and installing from thereon, I put that disk onto an external drive and installed it from there. The 'installation' took 6 minutes. Consider the external hard drive as the installation DVD.

Btw, are you familiar with OS X and it's workings?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ ok got your point .. 

and for your second question .. I have not used OS X  , but im very interested about its features  also owning a MBP is my dream


----------



## iMav (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

kyon paise barbaad kar rahe ho yaar ....  show piece chahiyeh toh koi antique le lo .... antique ka re-sale is much better than a mac book


----------



## RCuber (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^^ lol imav , well its still a dream


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> I don't think Apple wishes people to install Leopard using their external hard drives. I'm guessing the DVD install would have taken much longer...


 
That explanis the 2 hrs time the guy in the Leopard tour stated 



> I just "restored" the Leopard disk image onto the external drive using disk utility.





> Then proceeded on to "Erase and Install" which makes it a brand new mac. Then the progress bar showed six minutes so I rushed to my cellphone and time it. It did complete in six minutes.


 
Wait, u did this? THIS? Goobi u just restored a Disk image of leopard & thats why it took 6 mins, ever seen norton ghost restoring a Windows XP system in 15 mins from a DVD? I guess U haven't.



> Consider the external hard drive as the installation DVD.


 
Its a hard disk, obviously installing from a Firewire HD is faster then a DVD



> The OS is really really polished. Lots of little things not mentioned in the features page, but greatly improve the look and user experience...


 
Just tell me if I can set the Apple menu to opaque again.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Goobi u just restored a Disk image of leopard & thats why it took 6 mins, ever seen norton ghost restoring a Windows XP system in 15 mins from a DVD?


He "installed" it. He restored the disk image to an external hard drive and then installed it from there. A complete, clean install that took only six minutes to complete over FireWire 400. Again, it does not really matter but _six minutes_ is, like - holy crap!

Also, a bonus point to Disk Utility which makes it so easy to restore a disk image to an external drive.

_______________________________________________

Oh, damn it! There go my dreams of using Time Machine and that gorgeous interface. It does not make bootable backups. What on Earth were Apple thinking! That is an absolute must-have feature and Apple missed it. Dang!


----------



## goobimama (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Spaces. I never knew it would be so good. I thought okay, apple designed virtual desktops. Fine. I may or may not use it. But within these few hours of using it, I've already gone crazy about spaces. The very fact that you know where your space is, makes it really useful. 

As for Time Machine, surely the killer app. I don't really need bootable backups, though I'd expect some to want that feature. Still, since it takes six minutes to reinstall, and you can just as well restore your system using time machine, it's almost there. I'm so glad my hard drive came at just the right time.

Front row. They've amazingly screwed it up. While the new interface has a lot of improvements, it takes away some of the most important things. The music pauses when invoking frontrow, and pauses when getting out of the 'music' menu. This really sucks. Also, the click-forward timings are changed. The earlier click forward timings were perfect. You could skip and entire TV show opening credits with one click. And if it went a little too ahead, just click-back. The click back was short while the click forward was long. Now it's unpredictable. Of course there are a lot of improvements....

Stacks. Another killer feature. And since each icon renders a preview, you can immediately know which stack you want. And it's even got drag and drop between stacks, finder windows and whatnot. This has won me over.

Now, for the unnecessary quoting:


> Its a hard disk, obviously installing from a Firewire HD is faster then a DVD


What the hell! I mentioned that it will obviously faster than Firewire. You don't have to go 'against me' and say 'pretty much the same thing'. 



> Just tell me if I can set the Apple menu to opaque again.


I find no problems with the transparent menu bar. It's quite usable. And I'm sure someone will bring about a menubar hack which will make it opaque again....

*Apart from the ‘main stuff’, some of the many things I find that just amaze me:*

The cosmetic changes. The OS is just too good looking. And while i know this is superficial, I am one for eye candy. But it has to be usable. Apart from the new dock, menubar and the new unified windows, here's a screenshot of the menu's. They have rounded edges which makes them look really amazing.

*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/b38f2ff93c.jpg

Spotlight is lightning fast. Now you will say the same about Windows search and others. Well that 'was' the speed of spotlight in Tiger. This is really really really fast. Instant. Kaboom! It also throws up a dictionary meaning for any word that is searched for.

*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/f5ac0eca89.jpg

Then there's the improved help. Right from the menubar. And if there's a menu command, you just move down to it and it shows you where the menu is. 

*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/19d674f434.jpg

A lot of stuff has animation attached to it. And useful at that. When you create a new folder, it sort of moves out of the mouse pointer and onto the window. So you know where the 'new folder' is created immediately. Preview animates the zooming in and out of images. And finally, the open/save dialog boxes have a "media" menu on the side where you can access all iPhoto, Music and Movies right from there. And Photos in any Media browser includes 'events'.

And one big feature surprise that wasn't mentioned anywhere else. It is faster than Tiger! You would expect that the newer OS will be slower than its previous one, but in leopard everything is zippy. Most of the apps open with one bounce. There's no lag in anything.

*Now for the baddies:*
Frontrow. i've mentioned it before. Front row while having some nice improvements takes away a lot. When you get into Front Row, it pauses iTunes. When you get out of the "Music" menu in frontrow, it pauses the music. This really sucks. I think they've just about ripped the front row interface from AppleTV and dumped it on leopard. The click-forward/backward timings are all mixed up and unpredictable (though I think these are just bugs waiting to be ironed out). That said, Front Row has a beautiful interface and is much more fluid than the earlier one. Just hope that these things are taken care of.

Finder seems to give too much importance to Coverflow. I like coverflow in finder, but I like it at a certain size. Now, when you resize a finder window, the coverflow size increases, not the list at the bottom. So you have to resize a window, then reduce the coverflow size to get some viewing area. Hope someone addresses these.


----------



## yash (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Finally! one very informative post after such a lot of jibberish! I didn't really mess around with frontrow to know what you were talking about. but I really like the help feature and the arrow pointing to the possible answer. I did not know that.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I love the screen that you see when you launch iWork '08 for the first time:
*img88.imageshack.us/img88/831/iwork081ql0.png
*img232.imageshack.us/img232/5544/iwork082hh8.png

After Time Machine, that's the most beautifully designed window I've seen.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yep. I actually wait for the 30 day trial to get over, after which I enter my serial number. These guys are getting better and better at interfaces.

I also love the fact that there is NO SERIAL and NO ACTIVATION and NO REGISTRATION required for installing Leopard. A straightforward install with no hassles whatsoever gives the best end user experience.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Welcome to the payment optional great interface design super operating system!


----------



## kalpik (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@arya: That window is gorgeous! Windows/Linux does not even touch that kind of gorgeous!


----------



## iMav (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I was so eager to see how Leopard preformed on my aging PowerBook. It installed, and the computer restarted. I went through the normal setup, and everything seemed nice and polished. So when I got to the Desktop, I wanted to see for myself how the non-transparent Dock looked like at the bottom of the screen. I went into Terminal and entered the following code:


```
defaults write com.apple.Dock no-glass -boolean YES
killall Dock
```
Then after the Dock restarted, and the new Dock was flat and dark, but I realized that something else was different. My eyes floated to the top of the screen to see a non-transparent Menu Bar. Yes! Disabling the 3D Dock made the Menu Bar "normal."

Image

Source: Insanelymac


----------



## goobimama (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I love the new Dock and menubar. But still, nice tip. Might come in handy some time later....


----------



## aryayush (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

For me, definitely not.



			
				kalpik said:
			
		

> @arya: That window is gorgeous! Windows/Linux does not even touch that kind of gorgeous!


Glad to see at least _someone_ being very objective. 

Have you seen Time Machine's interface yet? The only backup application ever that makes you _want_ to use it.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> The only backup application ever that makes you want to use it.


Heheh... we keep enacting small time plays of deleting files and then recovering them, complete with a high pitched scream and a few curses thrown in!

-------------------------------

As for Front row, my favourite app on the mac, I'm finally warming up to it's latest iteration. Except for that stupid stupid pausing of the music, which I can't believe they did, the rest of the package seems to be worthy of Front Row 2.0. 

For instance, if you play a track, then go back by pressing the menu, the track shows a "currently playing" icon. Clicking it takes you back to the track unlike the previous one which started the track all over again. Also, if you go back to a different menu or whatever, waiting a few seconds takes you to the now playing window. 

The fast forward buttons for movies also have three stages. So moving around video has been improvised. Of course, the click-forward thing works just as well for super fast forwarding.

The menu scrolling is one thing that I find greatly improved. It is much smoother and doesn't feel like it's being controlled by a remote. Very smooth and fluid. No pauses whatsoever. 

Photos now includes events and doesn't default with the background music which is good. 

The thumbnails moving on the side has been implemented throughout frontrow and looks really gorgeous. If someone requests for screenshots, I could up them...


----------



## aryayush (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> I also love the fact that there is NO SERIAL and NO ACTIVATION and NO REGISTRATION required for installing Leopard. A straightforward install with no hassles whatsoever gives the best end user experience.


Same with iLife. 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Heheh... we keep enacting small time plays of deleting files and then recovering them, complete with a high pitched scream and a few curses thrown in!


LOL! I knew you must be doing this. 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> As for Front row, my favourite app on the mac, I'm finally warming up to it's latest iteration. Except for that stupid stupid pausing of the music, which I can't believe they did, the rest of the package seems to be worthy of Front Row 2.0.


Exactly. I'd wanted to post this exact same thing when you'd complained about it. The music pausing, though, has to go in v2.1.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Also, if you go back to a different menu or whatever, waiting a few seconds takes you to the now playing window.


Isn't this a bit buggy? Doesn't it keep taking you back to the Now Playing screen every now and then while you navigate. It certainly did so in 9A559 but maybe it's been fixed now. Gotta give it a try.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> The fast forward buttons for movies also have three stages. So moving around video has been improvised. Of course, the click-forward thing works just as well for super fast forwarding.


Anothing thing that I wanted to post as a reply to your previous post. The fast forward and rewind functions have been greatly improved. I definitely prefer the new approach to the first version's.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> The menu scrolling is one thing that I find greatly improved. It is much smoother and doesn't feel like it's being controlled by a remote. Very smooth and fluid. No pauses whatsoever.


Exactly. I was shocked by it. It feels like you are just gliding through the interface. Butter smooth. Time Machine and Front Row are absolute winners when it comes to user interface design. Just imagine what v10.6 or v10.7 is gonna be like! 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Photos now includes events and doesn't default with the background music which is good.


Is not. I liked the music - not the tune, particularly, but the fact that there was some music to go with it. You could always have turned down the volume if you wished to. Is there any way to get it back?



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> The thumbnails moving on the side has been implemented throughout frontrow and looks really gorgeous. If someone requests for screenshots, I could up them...


And how, may I know, do you intend to do that? Screenshots are not allowed while Front Row is active.

________________________________

@Milind
Did you use Inquisitor on Tiger? If you did, check it out. It is now Leopard compatible. If you didn't, why on Earth are you missing out on it, dude?


----------



## goobimama (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> Exactly. I'd wanted to post this exact same thing when you'd complained about it. The music pausing, though, has to go in v2.1.


I don't think it's that simple. In the earlier front row, the music actually played through iTunes, while front row was just a shell. The new front row is an app by itself. iTunes doesn't even launch while music/photos play in front row. I hope this is fixed, but I don't see it as a small time bug fix on apple's part.

To grab screenshots of Front row, use Grab.app with a timed screenshot. 

One thing I noticed in the new quicktime, which looks awesome, is that there's a fit to screen button in the fullscreen menu. While playing widescreen content, it just zooms the video in. But while playing 4:3 content, zooming meant further cropping the image which turned out to be less than satisfactory. But with the new quicktime, the sides are stretched while the center image is untouched. Here's some screenshots of what I mean:

Widescreened:
*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.d7ce11319d.jpg

Original 4:3:
*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.4ad69bcd20.jpg

Widescreen 4:3 FTW!

---------

I don't use Inquisitor cause I don't have internet on my iMac. Will install it after getting Leopard on the iBook though...


----------



## preshit.net (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Inquisitor, it is just for Safari, right ?

One more thing. In Safari 3, is there any way to enable a preview in the bottom bar when you hover the mouse over an active link, the way FF and Camino do ?


----------



## aryayush (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yes, there is. Go to the 'View' menu and click on Show Status Bar. 

@Milind
You only noticed that now? I've been wanting to see that feature in QuickTime even since I saw it on the iPhone and it's presence was one of the first things I noticed in Leopard.


----------



## preshit.net (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@Thanks.

@goobi / aryayush: 
What's your choice of browser ? Why ?


----------



## goobimama (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Safari. Cause it's so well integrated with the system.

About the quicktime thing, you do realise that I just about installed Leopard eh! I did notice it at first, but didn't think I should write a really really long post including all the things I like about this new mac that I've added to my mac...


----------



## aryayush (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Spouting marketing slogans fed directly by Apple, are we? 

@DARK LORD
I did not use Safari when it was v2.0. I preferred a combination of OmniWeb and Opera at that time. But I wasn't really satisfied. OmniWeb was a completely resource hog and Opera just has a crappy Windows interface.

But then Apple released the Safari 3.0 beta and it had removable tabs, absolutely ridiculously fast loading times and a very well implemented search feature. I've been in love ever since.


----------



## preshit.net (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Well..

I first tried Safari ( obviously ).  OMG NO TABS?!?!?!. I had to download FireFox. Then tried FireFox. Its just O.K. I hate the fact that the default theme has the close button on the Tabs to the right of the tab.

While going through one of your posts, I came to know about Camino. I'm kinda liking Camino. 

I even tried Safari 3.0.3. However, I kinda feel it gets slow ( in loading webpages ) sometimes. 

Right now, I'm shuffling between Camino and Safari 3. One question though. Does any of these have something like Adblock+ ?

[EDIT]
I did not know about OmniWeb and Opera. Good I didn't try them


----------



## aryayush (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Umm... Safari has the best implementation of tabs in the world, buddy. It is just not enabled by default. Hit ⌘, to open the Preferences window and enable it. 

There are several ad-blocking plugins available for Safari. Just pay a visit to *www.pimpmysafari.com/

I didn't know we had another Mac user in our midst. Who are you? Name, age, location? You have a MacBook, I suppose?


----------



## preshit.net (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ Lol. You're on my Yahoo list . I _did_ want to buy the MacBook, but had to settle for the Mini. Read the "Buying a Mac" thread in the Chit-Chat section. Milind had already commented there


----------



## aryayush (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

What's your name and Yahoo! ID?


----------



## preshit.net (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Preshit.
And well, the yahoo ID is right under my avatar


----------



## aryayush (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Oh, _you're_ Preshit. Please pardon my incredibly weak memory and tendency to not remember people!


----------



## preshit.net (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

So, am I welcome aboard ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> defaults write com.apple.Dock no-glass -boolean YES
> killall Dock


 
Yipeeeeeeeee, thanx u manan


----------



## aryayush (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				DARK LORD said:
			
		

> So, am I welcome aboard ?


LOL! Of course you are. Everyone is welcome to the Mac family (well, most people anyway)! Do I need to tell you that?


----------



## goobimama (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

This guy tricked me as well. I thought he was "dark_Lord" n all that. So I replied in the chit chat section. Only later did I realise that he was preshit. I felt cheated. 

Anyway, welcome to the macboy family.


----------



## preshit.net (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Thanks 

Btw, my uncle who works in a BPO is going gaga over the Mac. He's already starting to hate his Dell 1501. Says he'll get an MB when he visits the US next year.

@Milind:
Come on. Its not that I _did not_ tell you. It just didn't come up


----------



## aryayush (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I'm starting to notice a trend here. All Mac users seem to have good language skills and post properly punctuated and formatted posts (of course, I shouldn't speak for my own self but I think I'm not too bad either). 

This is not to imply that others don't share the same skills. It's just that every single Mac user I've seen posting here does so properly, as it is supposed to be done.


----------



## yash (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

how long should partitioning a 500 gig hard drive on firewire 800 supposed to take on an average? using disk utility in leopard if you should know. from one mac osx extended to 2 mac osx extended (journaled) . what can I do if its taking unusually long?


----------



## iMav (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

holy sh!t .... mac family or the "elton john" club


----------



## preshit.net (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Tell me iMav, did that comment make any sense at all ?

You know what ? Nevermind. You don't have to answer that


----------



## iMav (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

im purtty sure that arya and/or goobi will get what i meant


----------



## preshit.net (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Its not as if I didn't. And even if they do, the comment still won't make any sense whatsoever. Totally unnecessary.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

That is iMav. Has nothing to say so brings in the gay jokes. What are we in still in school?


----------



## aryayush (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Now, this is looking like an Apple thread. I see little black Apples everywhere. 

@yash
It hardly takes any time at all. My 250GB hard disk gets partitioned in a minute or two. Even less, in fact. There must be something wrong. If you are not afraid of any data loss, go ahead and cancel it, I say.

Though, of course, you must have figured it out by now.

Watched the latest episode of diggnation? Awesome. I loved the second Earth discussion. You can always rely on Alex to bring in the best jokes.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Woodsmen. Does the iPhoto library get backed up with Time machine in the wilderness? Cause whenever I do a Time Machine search with the iPhoto window in front, it just pops up a finder window and does the usual routine. Also, I did a spotlight on the backup drive for any one of the pictures, it didn't show up. I haven't updated iphoto though, so maybe that's the problem.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yes, of course it gets backed up and when you launch Time Machine with iPhoto active, it tags along for the ride.

Are you using iPhoto '06?

___________________________________________________

Check this out. This advertisement was actually made by a student named Nick Hailey and Apple liked it so much, they paid him for it and turned it (without much change) into the official iPod touch ad.

If you want to check out what he made, you can find it on YouTube.

Cool, isn't it?


----------



## praka123 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^real nice ad.btw wont apple take talented person in ui designing from Lucknow for such ads?


----------



## aryayush (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

_This_, this is friggin' unbelievable. I just restarted Leopard for the first time after installing it a few days ago and it restarted in seventeen seconds. It was unbelievable. I hit restart and almost immediately it shut down, there was the chime and then the login screen. Entered the password, hit return and there was the Desktop. Immediately. Clicked on Safari and it launched in once bounce. Awesome! I don't know what Apple does but they sure know how to write operating systems. Kudos to them! 

However, there are a few glaring bugs in Leopard which I hope to see fixed in 10.5.1. For instance, Alex has stopped working here. I thought a restart would fix it and it apparently hasn't. I cannot live without Alex though. It is the best new feature of Leopard as far as I am concerned. I have to get this fixed.

Another little flaw is that iChat keeps getting launched automatically. I'd thought this would be fixed in the final release but apparently not. 

*Update:* Alex is behaving it(him?)self now. Thank God!


----------



## preshit.net (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I know my machine is new, by mine takes about 15-16 seconds too.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Nope. iPhoto 08 here. I haven't installed the .1 update though so maybe that's the problem. Address book and Mail work the way they are supposed to. Only iPhoto. 

Alex sure is amazing. But yeah, there are some bugs here and there. Still worth it upgrading though.


----------



## superczar (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

ugh...
You guys are nearly forcing me to bite the bullet on the upgrade :angry smiley:

On a completely different note, I need a DVI-D to HDMI cable for my mini....
Any idea where to get it locally?


----------



## goobimama (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Gotta upgrade dude! Leopard is not something you can fool around with. It's the real deal. Small bugs aside, it's definitely a huge upgrade from Tiger. I already feel alienated when using the iBook with Tiger on it.

As for those cables, my Apple store usually stocks all these types of cables but they are a bit expensive (around 1k for the one you mentioned)


----------



## aryayush (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Alex is messed up. Time to hit the Apple Discussions Forum. 

_____________________________________

Here's something I came across on Apple's discussions board. "If you delay the setup (of Mac OS X v10.5 Leopard), the Mac will begin talking to you about options that you can use to perform the setup including doing via your voice. Nice touch!"

WOW! Nice touch indeed. Sorta makes me wish I had not been so enthusiastic to get it over with. I want to hear what it says.


----------



## iMav (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

could u explain that talking thing a little ???


----------



## goobimama (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I heard that voice. Once we loaded Leopard on the macbook, dont know why, but we waited at the first screen. Then about 10 seconds later there was a voiceover. "If you can't read, then please press shift+whatever to activate voiceover and some other stuff" (in a better phrased sentence). That was quite a wow for me. 

Also, stacks (my favourite topic I know). I was working on a photoshop file. The document was the latest modified in the stack and was prominent in the stack. As soon as I clicked on the save button, the preview got updated. Instantly! Tried it for a text file, again, preview is updated instantly. Wow again.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

"The WOW starts now", huh? 

Another very annoying bug in Leopard is with regard to having the same toggle for the Quick Look feature and the spring loaded folders. When you are dragging a file through the folder hierarchy, pressing the spacebar to drill down into folders, Quick Look keeps jumping into action every now and then and it is very very annoying. I just cannot believe that a company like Apple, which is a master at paying attention to the minutest details, left such a wide gaping flaw in the system. Shame, Apple!

One great new feature though is that the Dock is now spring loaded and not only the folders, but the applications too. If you did not know this yet, give it a whirl. Awesome feature. It will definitely make you think, "WOW, what took them so long!"


----------



## yash (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

yeah aayush, an answer 7 hours later doesn't really help.I've cancelled that, and partitioned it on the second attempt. 

Tried using carbon copy cloner to make a bootable backup of my system before I format it, but it was taking too long too! (yes, I hardly have any patience)
*img147.imageshack.us/img147/5798/picture1nd2.png
It's at 5 hours 17 minutes.

So I canceled that, and I downloaded super duper and started the backup process, yet again. and I've been copying at 3.7MB/s and still ain't getting anywhere. *img505.imageshack.us/img505/7286/picture3th9.png
*img505.imageshack.us/img505/7286/picture3th9.2e1d5977fc.jpg

I wonder if I should cancel this one too, and just copy my music and pictures folder manually, then delete them from the main hdd so that the bootable backup gets done faster.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

It is taking that much time over FireWire 800?

Seems to me there is something wrong with the hard drive, your FireWire interface on either end, the cable or your Mac.

There. I'm surprised by how insightful my replies can be sometimes.


----------



## yash (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

how do you suggest I confirm whether something's realy wrong with the firewire hard drive/interface or its just my computer acting up? 

*img221.imageshack.us/img221/1170/picture1jg2.th.png

a screenshot of the benchtest performed using drive genius.

(yeah, just ignore the ichatty chat. )


----------



## aryayush (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

What's wrong with all your screenshots? They are elongated.

I cannot tell you what's wrong though. That you'll have to figure out for yourself. (Remember, I'm the guy who tried to reach *something.something.com/ from the Finder. Not exactly the wisest guy you'd run into, don't you think? )

Why are you backing up your 9A559 install? Shouldn't you be more concerned about Tiger? And did you get my email?


----------



## yash (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

my screenshots are taken with me zoomed into the screen. didn't you notice the menubar was not visible? but I don't know about the stretching. and what makes you think I'm backing up my leopard partition? the screenshots they all scream "macintosh HD" not leopard.


----------



## iMav (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

hey arya 1 serious question or any1 for that matter ... has any1 tried vista on a mac .... seriously asking how is it on a mac


----------



## aryayush (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I have. It is way faster than it was on my PC (of course, my PC does not come anywhere near my Mac in terms of specs too) and everything seemed to be working quite well.

Only problem I faced was that it became extremely hot when running Vista, specially when I used to run Need For Speed: Most Wanted.

Otherwise, perfect. Or, at least, as perfect as you can expect Windows to be. 

The best thing was that, unlike on a PC, there were no driver conflicts and/or issues.



			
				yash said:
			
		

> my screenshots are taken with me zoomed into the screen. didn't you notice the menubar was not visible? but I don't know about the stretching. and what makes you think I'm backing up my leopard partition? the screenshots they all scream "macintosh HD" not leopard.


Oh, c'mon! I know that iChat in the last screenshot. Definitely Leopard.

And are you using ⌘⇧3 for the screenshots?


----------



## goobimama (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Vista on the Mac is quite alright. No problems especially those of driver issues. I've removed it since...


----------



## aryayush (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Me too, of course.


----------



## iMav (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

k thanx and wats the cheapest mac book and wats the best value for money mac book (only lappy no desktop)


----------



## yash (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

wow! aayush, I'm amazed! you notice the ichat window, but not the about my mac window which shows 10.5!!! some observation skills you have!

yes, I'm using  shift 3. (puhleez tel me how to type the shift symbol!)


----------



## aryayush (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yes, I noticed that too. I'm confused though. First you tell me that's Tiger and then you mock me for not noticing that it is Leopard? 

To enter symbols like ⌘, ⌥, ⏏, ⎋ and ⌫ - hit ⌘⌥T and choose "All Characters" from the 'View:' drop down menu. Scroll down in the sidebar on the left in the window that appears and select 'Technical Symbols'. Double click any of the symbols there and watch the magic happen. ⇧ and ↩ can be found in the same list under 'Arrows'. You can thank me later. 



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> k thanx and wats the cheapest mac book and wats the best value for money mac book (only lappy no desktop)


Oh, I would tell you but then I would be a salesman, wouldn't I? 

_______________________________________

I love these 'Core' technology icons:

*media.arstechnica.com/reviews/os/mac-os-x-10-5.media/core-image-logo-sm.png *media.arstechnica.com/reviews/os/mac-os-x-10-5.media/core-audio-logo-sm.png *media.arstechnica.com/reviews/os/mac-os-x-10-5.media/core-video-logo-sm.png *media.arstechnica.com/reviews/os/mac-os-x-10-5.media/core-animation-logo-sm.png *media.arstechnica.com/reviews/os/mac-os-x-10-5.media/core-animation-logo-sm-1.png
Pretty sexy, aren't they?


----------



## iMav (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Oh, I would tell you but then I would be a salesman, wouldn't I?


 dil pe matt le yaar ....


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Also, stacks (my favourite topic I know). I was working on a photoshop file. The document was the latest modified in the stack and was prominent in the stack. As soon as I clicked on the save button, the preview got updated. Instantly! Tried it for a text file, again, preview is updated instantly. Wow again.


 
Cool, we had Live preview in Vista since.................longhorn 4xxx builds


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^^ There is NO stacks feature in any version of Windows neither did Milind say anywhere that instant preview was first seen on Leopard!


----------



## goobimama (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

First of all, text documents and word files and such don't even preview on the PC (maybe with some plugins, i'm not sure). Only video and pictures and PDF _after_ installing adobe acrobat reader. 

Secondly, it is not instantaneous. I just tried it. Opened an image file from a folder, edited it (scribbled with a white brush) and saved it. Nothing changed. I even did a refresh on the exploder window and nothing happened. The old preview is still there. I'm refreshing the explorer window, closing it and opening a new one but the old preview remains.

Btw, 60k for a 2.0Ghz macbook with 80GB HDD and 1GB RAM.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> First of all, text documents and word files and such don't even preview on the PC (maybe with some plugins, i'm not sure). Only video and pictures and PDF _after_ installing adobe acrobat reader.


 
Just install the software like MS word & they do preview.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Hmm. I've installed MS Word et al, but still not previews. Even for text files.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Milind, if you haven't yet, be sure to check out John Siracusa's extensive review of Mac OS X on Ars Technica.


----------



## yash (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@aayush first you ask me if I'm backing up leopard, then I tell you I'm backing up tiger, then you mention you noticed leopard ichat, and THEN I mock you for saying "I noticed that ichat window is from leopard" when the about my mac window is right there stating the obvious.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Will do, thanks.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				yash said:
			
		

> @aayush first you ask me if I'm backing up leopard, then I tell you I'm backing up tiger, then you mention you noticed leopard ichat, and THEN I mock you for saying "I noticed that ichat window is from leopard" when the about my mac window is right there stating the obvious.


LOL! Still doesn't explain why you said that it wasn't Leopard in the first place. 

The most obvious visual clue in your screenshot was indeed the iChat window. And specially so since you asked us not to pay any heed to it, which basically screams, "look at it".

When you denied that it was Leopard, I just needed to point out one obvious thing to prove otherwise, so I jumped on what was most prominent. I did not need to point out every tiny little detail I noted.


----------



## yash (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				yash said:
			
		

> my screenshots are taken with me zoomed into the screen. didn't you notice the menubar was not visible? but I don't know about the stretching. and what makes you think I'm backing up my leopard partition? the screenshots they all scream "macintosh HD" not leopard.



....in other words, I'm not backing up leopard.

I didn't deny that the operating system in that screenshot isn't leopard.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				yash said:
			
		

> the screenshots they *all* scream "macintosh HD" not leopard.


Yeah, that wasn't a denial at all.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

OMG! The icon preview of vista's "Live folder" has still not updated and I have even restarted the system. Not that it matters cause that's not the way I navigate, but still, just making a small little point.

As for the Ars article, phew! It's one long read of which I skipped a lot. Very technical, which is not my cup of tea. 

I will still go ahead and say that the new menubar/dock/interface is a nice improvement. I don't see any 'usability' issues with the 3D dock, neither with the dock folders. Might be cause I'm not the dock folder type, but still. 

As for the menubar, I've had no problems with readability as of yet. Of course, the first menubar transparency was hideous!


----------



## aryayush (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I agree with you there. There are definitely no usability problems with transparency in Leopard, and nor in Vista, for that matter. And the new menu bar looks quite good, IMHO. The Dock does need some rethinking though.


----------



## yash (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Yeah, that wasn't a denial at all.



well, now can we get back to the problem?


----------



## iMav (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@goobi: which previews yaar; ps previews update instantly here!

*Leopard Disk Utility Format Issue Screws With Time Machine (But There's An Easy Fix)*

The bad news is, we have discovered a Leopard-related issue that may very well throw a monkey wrench into your Time Machine. Anyone trying to use Time Machine with a previously PC-formatted drive could be at risk. The good news is, there is an easy—albeit none-too-obvious—fix. Here's the dilly-o:

After I upgraded my MacBook Pro to OS X Leopard, the first thing I did was grab a brand-new Maxtor USB drive and format it to Mac OS Extended (Journaled) using Disk Utility, just like I had countless times before. As soon as I erased the disk, Time Machine popped up as promised, and asked if it could use the disk for backup. I said yes, and was on my merry way. Only I wasn't.

Time Machine ran for a bit, and then crapped out after about 10GB. I went into Disk Utility and saw that although the partition was formatted Mac OS Extended (Journaled), the volume itself still said FAT32. I clicked Erase to reformat the drive, and got the format failure error you see above.

I tried this with FAT-formatted drives from Seagate, Iomega and HP as well. Each time I saw the same thing. I could reformat the partition to Mac OS Extended (Journaled), and Time Machine would recognize it. Get Info would say that it was formatted correctly. But Disk Utility showed that the volume was formatted for PC. Inevitably, if the Time Machine backup was greater than 10GB, there were problems. Worst of all, if I dared try to format the volume for Mac, I would get the dreaded error, and the disk would be temporarily unmountable.

• Go to the Partition tab. Create two partitions. Under Options, select GUID Partition Table (what you would use to make a Mac OS boot disk) and click OK then Apply.

• Once your partitions are in place, do it again, reverting back to just one partition, but still keeping the GUID Partition Table option. Click OK and Apply again, and at this point you should be cool.

• To be safe, you can then go to Erase and set formatting for Mac OS Extended (Journaled), then format it once and for all. But when you get there, you will probably see that your volume is already formatted in the right way.

*Source*


----------



## goobimama (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Okay now the preview of the icon is changing but only after some time so might have been a bug yesterday. But what refuses to change, is the preview of the thumbnails in the "Live Folder Preview", where the folder is shown along with it's actual content inside. That has been the same since yesterday (which is somewhat equivalent to what the stacks are like). Still it's a non issue, I'm all good with it.

As for the time machine problem, I have had no problems with backing up over 10GB even though my drive was previously FAT32 (most external drives are).


----------



## aryayush (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Same here. No problems at all.



			
				yash said:
			
		

> well, now can we get back to the problem?


Which was?
I thought you'd already sorted it out.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> But what refuses to change, is the preview of the thumbnails in the "Live Folder Preview", where the folder is shown along with it's actual content inside. That has been the same since yesterday (which is somewhat equivalent to what the stacks are like).


Not even close. It will not change because it is not supposed to. It shows the few two-three items of the folder in the order you have them sorted. So, for example, if you have them sorted by name, it will show you the first three files regardless of any changes you make to the folder. So, the live preview remains static. It is not a bug, IMHO.


----------



## yash (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

okay, the problem WAS  that I was trying to make a bootable mackup, but it was talking miserably long. 

So in desperation, I uninstalled a lot of applications that I didn't use, and moved my media to external drive, and then made a bootable backup of only 32 gb. that took about two hours! but I'm on my way now.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I think that there is definitely something wrong with your drive if it is taking so much time over FireWire.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yep. Even USB should not take so long. Could you state the exact steps that you took to go about this?


----------



## yash (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I first booted using the drive genius cd. I tried defragmenting my 'macintosh hd' which had tiger installation. (I figured fragmentation might be the reason it was taking so long) but it said that the drive can't be defragmented, and it needs to be repaired.
I tried repairing the partition, but it gave me an error- something on the lines of catalog invalid or something.
Then I tried rebuild. the messages it showed: 
• rebuilding catalog b tree
•rechecking volume
•lot of other similar gibberish
•invalid volume file count
•invalid volume directory count
•invalid volume free block count
•volume header needs minor repair
•repairing volume
•rechecking volume
•the volume was repaired successfully

Then finally I could defragment it, took a good chunk of the day to finish that...

And finally I booted into macintosh HD (tiger) and started super duper. 
super duper first prepared macintosh hd for copy, repaired permisions etc... 
erased 'boot' my destination volume. and some other stuff I can't really remember. But you'd know if you've used super duper.
and the long boring process of copying it. 
and lastly, making it bootable and another check it performs.

how long did it take for you guys to make bootable copy using super duper
(if you have actually used super duper that is....)


----------



## preshit.net (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Hey Guys.

Do you know any good FREE desktop blogging tool for Wordpress ? 

I'm not sure why, but using the WP's TinyMCE editor in Safari, I cannot add hyperlinks to text. Nothing happens when I click on insert.

Any ideas ?


----------



## preshit.net (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yea, I am trying Ecto as I speak... but a 21-day trial is gonna do no good to me.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Was some post deleted between your two posts?



			
				yash said:
			
		

> how long did it take for you guys to make bootable copy using super duper


The first time, it took about an hour and a half. Depends on the size of your hard drive and how full it is though. Mine is a 120GB hard drive packed to the brim and then some.


----------



## preshit.net (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yea, goobi's post :-s !
Who deleted it :-w


----------



## goobimama (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Okay fine. I deleted my post. Only cause I didn't want to waste my 2000th post. But after an hour twiddling my thumbs on thinking of a good way to use it, I finally decided that I'm going to waste it on a pointless rant. Muhuahahahua! (Btw, I didn't realise that Dark_Lord saw my post when I deleted it...)

So I wish myself: Happy 2000th post.


----------



## preshit.net (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I hadn't seen it. No.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Okay fine. I deleted my post. Only cause I didn't want to waste my 2000th post. But after an hour twiddling my thumbs on thinking of a good way to use it, I finally decided that I'm going to waste it on a pointless rant. Muhuahahahua! (Btw, I didn't realise that Dark_Lord saw my post when I deleted it...)
> 
> So I wish myself: Happy 2000th post.


LOL! Just when I thought this guy had matured. 

Happy two thousandth post to you! May this thread be alive forever and your post count go into the stratosphere!


----------



## preshit.net (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

So, any recommendations ?


----------



## aryayush (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Ecto is widely regarded as the best one.


----------



## preshit.net (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Time to head to the W...


----------



## aryayush (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

"W..."?

@Milind, check out this post: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=240816&postcount=10

I was just going through some old posts today and ran across this one.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> "W..."?
> 
> @Milind, check out this post: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=240816&postcount=10
> 
> I was just going through some old posts today and ran across this one.



he he .. sure you will see similar posts by me also


----------



## yash (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

well then, anyone got an idea why it took ME so long? how can I check where the bottleneck is?


----------



## aryayush (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I, to be quite frank, have none. 

Why do you care though? The job is done, isn't it?


BTW, a standing applause please! It seems we have a "duck" in these parts.


----------



## superczar (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

My first disappointment with OS X.
I had to switch my HTPC rig from my Mac Mini to an old PC (AMD 3200+) running windoze

Reason: No foobar and KM Player for OS X 
no good equivalent either


----------



## goobimama (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

whatdoyouneed that for?


----------



## aryayush (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yes, isn't iTunes and Front Row good enough?

__________________________________

One really cool Spaces feature I read about here:





> When you’re in All Spaces mode, you can use Exposé triggers. It’s particularly useful if you enter All Spaces mode and then activate your All Windows Exposé trigger. The result is quite spectacular: you can now see all your windows in all your spaces, simultaneously! Click a window to switch to that space and bring that window frontmost, all in one amazing move.


Pretty awesome, isn't it? 

I don't use Spaces though, so it is not useful for me. I have it disabled.


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

AFAIK for people used to foobar no other player feels better.
Some of my friends are like that.
Although i dont like it personally.

Regards,
ray


----------



## aryayush (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

WTH! You guys, goobimama and superczar, like this!?!

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9703/mainsimplewb0.png


----------



## goobimama (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

On the Windows end I use foobar cause iTunes is slow, but on the Mac, I find iTunes + Front row just right. 

Btw, supercar, try Cog, supposed to have the simple window interface.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Try that Spaces thing sometime.

Look at this. This is the menu you get when you right click on a link in Mail:
*img99.imageshack.us/img99/9628/openlinkbehindmailqs7.png
I love these little touches.


----------



## superczar (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

there's a different reason for me to use Foobar
I've got a reference grade amplifier and speaker set for my HTPC (Marantz PM17 and Phase Technologies Velocity V12 )

Foobar is one of the few players that can handle a bit-perfect ASIO output
What this means is if I play Cds/Lossless audio/High bit rate compressed audio, i get far better clarity than say itunes or winamp 

As for Front row , it can't handle HD movies (usually x.264)
VLC (for OS X) does that, but VLC isn't designed to handle HD content and it starts dropping frames badly


----------



## aryayush (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Front Row handles HD content exceptionally well once you install Perian. Try it out.


----------



## superczar (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

doesnt help the audio side still...

I hated doing it, all the more so coz the AMD machine is a lot noisier than the dead silent mini..


----------



## goobimama (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

True. Foobar has exceptional audio quality output. How about using foobar through parallels or crossover? I haven't tried that so can't say what the output it like. Also, does the mac mini have an optical output for lossless transmission?

In reply to aayush's expose+Spaces, nice. One cool thing to do is, open random windows in different spaces and then shut down the mac. It keeps moving in from one space to another quitting those apps/windows which has a nice "look at the UI, it's so cool" effect. 

And I saw the screenshot. Yep, foobar is a fugly player, but there's inner beauty in there.


----------



## superczar (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> True. Foobar has exceptional audio quality output. How about using foobar through parallels or crossover? I haven't tried that so can't say what the output it like. Also, does the mac mini have an optical output for lossless transmission?


Wouldn't help

The reason I am using ASIO in Foobar is that it lets simply pass through the audio data bytes from the PC via USB to an external D-A converter thereby eliminating any post processing and the coloration it imparts

Even if I were to manage to run foobar emulated, ASIO output won't be achieved 

Also, no optical out on the Mini 

Here is the setup with that fugly windows box that I wrapped up last night...the amp is right behind the LHS speaker

*www.screenshots.cc/view_thumb/ab6611715/htpc.jpg

Arya, Foobar is ugly, but trust me, it beats the hell out of itunes when it comes to Sound quality


----------



## aryayush (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Ah, well, I am not much of an audiophile (or, as gx_saurav would probably say, an "audio file"). Thank God!


----------



## superczar (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

no no, I am not a golden eared audiophile either (ugh..that term sounds so snooty)

nor do i go around looking for lossless versions of everything and anything

Just that good music is meant to be appreciated, so i try to play it back the way it should be reproduced


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Offtopic : is that the Wii on ur desk?
How much did u get one for?

Regards,
ray


----------



## superczar (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

$260 + another 100 and several hours to mod it
Having said that, a friend got a pre modded wii locally for 15K IIRC, less headache and same cost


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Offtopic again  :Would u say it's worth it?

Regards,
ray


----------



## superczar (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ Totally
I made the mistake of picking a 360 which just gathered dust so i sold it off dbl quick
having said that,, it depends on what kind of gamer you are
People who love FPS games (serious gamers as they term themselves) would not like the wii at all
Wii games are typically casual, fun games which are highly involving and are best played in a gathering of friends/in a party...so if that's your idea of gaming, you'll totally love it


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Hmm,yeah the Wii kinda redefines gaming and games IMO,
The interaction between the game and the gamer is taken to a new level,
something not seen before ,
I wanted to experience this after reading about the Wii,

And 15k for a modded one is a pretty good price.
Considering a 360 sells for 20k+.

Regards,
ray


----------



## yash (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I was looking at shirtpocket discussions and a lot of other users have reported a slimilar experience. The admins at the forum only responded with things like "Slow speeds are caused because either the source or destination drives aren't running quickly (for whatever reason), or because of software interference " and some users have suggested turning spotlight indexing off during backup. This makes sense because as I'm alternating between tiger and leopard, leopard spotlight would destroy the tiger spotlight data, and spotlight would start reindexing everything once I booted back into tiger.

and that I think is the solution to my own problem. (so no more hitting your head on the keyboard aayush)


----------



## goobimama (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

As for me, when it comes to the Mac, I like my album art, the ability to browse via quicksilver, the integration of music in all apps. It's all possible with iTunes. And since I use the built-in speakers of the mac, the sound quality question doesn't arise. And it's not like the sound quality of iTunes is bad or anything, it's pretty good.

But on the Windows end for iTunes, the coverflow is very slow, there's no integration and such, so I've left with either the cluttered WMP11 (I find it cluttered), the slow to start Winamp, or the fast and nice sounding foobar. Makes a difference on the my speakers.

Btw supercar, nice HT setup you got there....


----------



## aryayush (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				yash said:
			
		

> (so no more hitting your head on the keyboard aayush)


Best thing I've heard today. 


_[OK, after the PoSV news. ]_

_____________________________________________

I am sorry for these useless posts but I just cannot help myself. Mac OS X is freaking awesome! In the morning today, I'd been hearing an Enrique Iglesias song that had the words "maybe you were right" somewhere in between. Right from the morning, I was humming these words so I just wanted to hear that song again. Of course, I had no clue which song it was. I just typed "maybe you were right" in the Spotlight search field and there it was:
*img220.imageshack.us/img220/8026/maybeyouwererightes3.png
Seriously, does this thing read minds! WOW!


----------



## goobimama (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

One more thing to add to that. I just about finished watching an episode of Big Bang Theory, when I just sat there doing nothing with the list of videos in frontrow. Then the name started scrolling cause it was too long (much appreciated improvement over 1.0), when I noticed, that after scrolling the entire name through, it sort of slows down to the end. As if braking and not abruptly stopping. I've never seen such a thing in any scroller before!


----------



## yash (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

"maybe you were right" search results shows messages from yash gupta and yashrg eh? are you hinting at something?


----------



## goobimama (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Hehehe! There's some really funny links in there! For one, why would you need an ebook Macbook for dummies?!?! 

And what's that link on How to change the world! Are you going to feature on Oprah soon?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@arya , did that mp3 have lyrics in it?

And Spotlight check the search with the index right?


----------



## yash (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

another one... emma_darcy_the_playboy... o_0


----------



## goobimama (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Aayush exposed!    (Where's iMav. He would have loved this!)


----------



## superczar (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

another one...
*ahem* copy of HP-TDH (pdf)  

here is a lame shortcoming on os x though

running a remote desktop to os x is infinitely worse than MS RDP (remote desktop)

MS RDP on a 512 kbps from the outside world runs as fast as ARD (apple remote desktop) / vnc on a 54Mbps home wireless lan

i realized this when i tried to control my old windoze box on the htpc frm my laptop...the experience was infinitely better than trying to control the mini from it ...

seems like ARD redraws the entire desktop as static images on the viewer while rdp uses some api hooks to enable control while transmitting only relevant information


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Aayush exposed!


 
Oh comon, he is a male after all...whats so funny


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Even though I had signed up for the beta long back, I just started using MailPlane now and I gotta say, I'm gonna buy its license. I'ts a great app if you're using multiple Gmail / Google Apps accounts.

Recommended


----------



## aryayush (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Aayush exposed!    (Where's iMav. He would have loved this!)


Dude, that's a romantic novel. What's so "exposing" about that? 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> For one, why would you need an ebook Macbook for dummies?!?!


Because of my penchant for converting people to the Mac (seven so far) and everyone starting with a MacBook.



			
				superczar said:
			
		

> another one...
> *ahem* copy of HP-TDH (pdf)


Well, I'm allowed to have it because I own a physical copy of the book too. 



			
				Charan said:
			
		

> @arya , did that mp3 have lyrics in it?
> 
> And Spotlight check the search with the index right?


I don't know, actually. Lyrics do get automatically downloaded on my Mac if the ID3 tags are correct and because all my ID3 tags _are_ correct, they most probably were there. In fact, I am pretty sure they were because there is no other possible way for Spotlight to show that result. It is not magical. 

The point is not _how_ it appeared in the results, the point is that it did. I know the Windows "users" won't agree but it is a fact that on Windows, it wouldn't have appeared. 



			
				DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Even though I had signed up for the beta long back, I just started using MailPlane now and I gotta say, I'm gonna buy its license. I'ts a great app if you're using multiple Gmail / Google Apps accounts.
> 
> Recommended


Yup, definitely. The Google Talk integration is specially cool! 

Though Leopard support is a bit finicky right now (which is a surprise because the icon is 512x512 pixels).


----------



## superczar (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> Dude, that's a romantic novel. What's so "exposing" about that?


OMFG, A guy reading M&B ......
OMG

I think it would be better to have accepted that file as a pron flick


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> he point is not _how_ it appeared in the results, the point is that it did. I know the Windows "users" won't agree but it is a fact that on Windows, it wouldn't have appeared.


 
Lolz...so dark the ignorance of macboys


----------



## aryayush (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				superczar said:
			
		

> OMFG, A guy reading M&B ......
> OMG
> 
> I think it would be better to have accepted that file as a pron flick


Definitely not. I absolutely do not watch pornography.

I know most guys don't read M&B and it is supposed to be girlie stuff but I like romantic comedies. Cannot help it. 

Though the one you see in the screenshot is crap. I just don't like to delete anything I download.


----------



## yash (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> I absolutely do not watch pornography.



o_0 !!! don't watch porn? are you a dude? ahem... are you even human?


----------



## goobimama (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^ Don't go there dude. Trust me. This is aayush you are talking to here...

Hasn't this thread gone a bit offtopic? Hmm...

And to bring it back on track, what better way than post about Updated Macbooks!



> The MacBooks can now be properly branded as utilizing the Santa Rosa platform (note: platform, not chipset - Santa Rosa is a branding term, like "Centrino").
> 
> - The processor choice is now either the *Core 2 Duo 2.0 or 2.2 GHz, with an updated 800 Mhz front side bus.*
> - The new integrated graphics use the *updated GMA X3100 (the successor to the GMA 950 that has been used for far, far too long) with 144 MB of shared memory. *
> ...


 (Almost quoted from Tuaw.com)


----------



## aryayush (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Tiny little upgrade though. Boring. They should have equipped the MacBooks with decent graphics cards and a SuperDrive on all models.


_P.S. - @Yash, listen to Milind. Trust him. Don't go there._


----------



## goobimama (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Well the X3100 is definitely a big upgrade to the GMA950. I've used the X3000 and it seems to be a much more capable graphics system than the 950. Surely nothing compared to descrete graphics, but it should be good enough for light gaming on the macbook. But the Superdrive thing can't be forgiven. Buy a laptop and you don't even get a superdrive which is like almost taken for granted these days...


----------



## yash (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> _P.S. - @Yash, listen to Milind. Trust him. Don't go there._



I already went there. what are you gonna do? you want a piece of me? BRING IT ON!


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Hey guys,

I know this one is probably gonna sound lame, but is a keyboard available out there with Mac keys instead of Windows ? I don't want to spend 2400 bucks just because I want to see the Mac keys.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I was gifted a MacBook by my friend, and I fell in love with it at the first sight. Now Mac is something that I never used in my life and this is my chance to try Mac, but can't say goodbye to Window so early either so I decided to dual boot.
But unfortunately Apple removed boot camp. And when I installed Boot Camp form softpedia, after installation it says Trail Expired!! I thought it was a freeware!!
Anyways now I want to go for the hard way of installing Windows so I am looking for Windows drivers for MacBook. I thought some one may be able to help me get Win dirivers for Mac. Also whats the best way to install Win on Mac.
I want Win drivers very very desperately please help me out. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## superczar (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> I know this one is probably gonna sound lame, but is a keyboard available out there with Mac keys instead of Windows ? I don't want to spend 2400 bucks just because I want to see the Mac keys.


just use a regular PC KB na, the win key works as the Apple Key on Macs
As for the flipped option/Alt keys, you'll get used to it in no time


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yea superczar, I'm currently using a BLACK Windows keyboard only. But I'll have to buy a second one anyway, since this one belongs to my PC. 

Oh well..


----------



## aryayush (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				yash said:
			
		

> I already went there. what are you gonna do? you want a piece of me? BRING IT ON!


LOL! Good one. 



			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> I was gifted a MacBook by my friend, and I fell in love with it at the first sight. Now Mac is something that I never used in my life and this is my chance to try Mac, but can't say goodbye to Window so early either so I decided to dual boot.
> But unfortunately Apple removed boot camp. And when I installed Boot Camp form softpedia, after installation it says Trail Expired!! I thought it was a freeware!!
> Anyways now I want to go for the hard way of installing Windows so I am looking for Windows drivers for MacBook. I thought some one may be able to help me get Win dirivers for Mac. Also whats the best way to install Win on Mac.
> I want Win drivers very very desperately please help me out. Thanks in advance!!!


First of all, congratulations on being gifted a Mac! God, I wish I had such friends. 

Second, why do you want to install Windows? Are you facing any problem with Mac OS X?

Third, upgrade to Mac OS X v10.5 Leopard. 


Now, answer the second question, please.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yep. Bootcamp was on trial BETA till Leopard was released. Only if you used the bootcamp assistant before October, you can retain your windows installation. It is now a part of OS X Leopard, an awesome upgrade to Tiger.

As for the keyboard, you can change your keyboard map using some utility (if I'm not mistaken, the built-in keyboard preference) so that you use the Alt key as "Command" and the Windows key as "Option/Alt". Then you can physically remove the windows key and put in in place of Alt if they are both the same size. Mac keyboards are available abroad, I don't think one will find many mac keyboards in India.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Change the "many" to "any".


----------



## yash (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

lol tru. then again, true feel of the mac is only on apple hardware.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Oh, but the accessories are prohibitively expensive. Reminds me of an old Fake Steve joke where he was narrating how he has perfected the art of over-pricing products.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Well you never know what you might find at the Apple Store, Goa. I had bought this amazing mousepad, translucent, with a big black apple logo in the middle. That's the reason why I had asked you some time back whether you use a mouse or _trackpad_.... Had to give it up when I got the Bamboo.

Anyway, I think they do have some keyboards for Macs...


----------



## yash (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

u know what? i was considering getting the apple wireless laser mouse before i bought my tablet. but my tablet came with a mouse and i didn't need one anymore.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Can you really use a mouse when there's a pen? I've stopped using the mouse since I got the tablet. It's only there for those less fortunate souls who want to interact with my mac....


----------



## aryayush (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

You use your tablet _all the time_?


----------



## yash (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

hey, I was just watching transformers again, (in HIGH DEF) and I noticed that right after all the computers and communications of the defence team are brought down, the only thing working, is the macbook pro of the sector 7 guy. chew on that!


----------



## RCuber (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

LOL you are right , even landline and mobile phones didnot work .. or maybe the virus thought that Apple as a fruit


----------



## yash (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

has anyone read the post on daring fireball titled "apple needs a nikon"?

who else thinks its so true? lets get a discussion going. also, can nintendo make a cool cellphone? I think they just might be able to pull it off. I mean, look at the nintendo ds lite...


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> LOL! Good one.
> 
> First of all, congratulations on being gifted a Mac! God, I wish I had such friends.
> 
> ...



Yeah yeah boy I am one lucky soul to have such a friend !!!! I can't help I just got lucky.
I only reason why I want to install Win on my MacBook is internet. I am on cable internet and I cant have internet on mac. I called my cable guy for setting up internet on my Mac but he says Mac does'nt support the 24Online client through which I connect I internet on Windows!!!!! If you can help me in this its like good bye Win. Seriously I can't believe MacBook could looks as sexy as Anna Kournikova!!!


----------



## aryayush (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@Yash, another one here. A Mac without Internet.

@jamesbond007, you have a Mac now. So, improve your taste. 

If you use a Mac and keep sticking with incompatible services and products and keep using Windows to use them, you won't be able to enjoy your Mac. The experience is just tainted then and a Mac is all about the end user experience. So, first of all, get rid of the Internet through cable thing. Their service and speeds suck, man. I've used it for several months. After that, get DataOne Broadband from BSNL. Then, I'll help you set it up.

If you use it without the Internet, you'll soon get bored of Mac OS X. Plus, the major advantage of Mac OS X - immunity from viruses, spyware, etc. - will become a moot point for you.

Think about it. Get rid of the connection. 

If you still want to know the Windows thing, well... let me know... 



			
				yash said:
			
		

> hey, I was just watching transformers again, (in HIGH DEF) and I noticed that right after all the computers and communications of the defence team are brought down, the only thing working, is the macbook pro of the sector 7 guy. chew on that!


I cannot. It is unbelievable. Is _Transformers_ only one movie or is it one of the sequels or something? Gotta watch this one. 



			
				yash said:
			
		

> has anyone read the post on daring fireball titled "apple needs a nikon"?
> 
> who else thinks its so true? lets get a discussion going. also, can nintendo make a cool cellphone? I think they just might be able to pull it off. I mean, look at the nintendo ds lite...


I have not read it yet. I visit this forum before launching Google Reader. Be back in a few...


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> @Yash, another one here. A Mac without Internet.
> 
> @jamesbond007, you have a Mac now. So, improve your taste.
> 
> If you still want to know the Windows thing, well... let me know...



I tasted Linux, I tasted Windows and now its time to taste Mac and trust me on this I am not gonna leave it. 
As for the Cable internet problem is concerned I have applied for BSNL Broadband but the problem is that in my area there are already more than 250 applications in pending ..... so fingers crossed !!!!

Untill then I ll have to somehow run my internet on Mac and if you can help me its gonna be great.

Mark my words .... I am gonna be a regular on this thread.

I have a suggestion for the Mods as for this thread is concerned. I think we should start a separate section for Mac discussion coz I browsed all the 83 pages of this thread and found that dozens and dozens of questions have remained unanswered simply because its difficult to scroll so many pages and look for queries.
New section for Mac is gonna help a big deal to new comers like me


----------



## aryayush (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

@Yash, I've read it now and I, of course, think "it's so true". I love Gruber's writing. This post echoed one thought I've myself been having for quite some time now. What happens if, on day, Apple quits or is bought or something? I cannot think of any computer I would be able to switch to and not feel extremely disappointed. This is why I keep saying that Apple, in a sense, has a monopoly. I'm stuck to Mac OS X so unless they absolutely start ripping off customers, there is no way I can ever think of jumping ship. So, as far as I am concerned, Apple is in a position of monopoly. The existence of Windows and Linux(es) simply does not matter to me.

What will happen if Apple is shut down one day? Or even when Jobs quits? I shudder to think what might happen to the company. A worthy successor to Jobs would be extremely difficult to find.

I agree with Gruber, Apple definitely needs some good competition and at present, they aren't getting any. In the computer space, it is impossible to compete with Apple. No one can come up with a new, better operating system now and develop the whole ecosystem around it to compete with them. But they could do with some better competition in the music and phone businesses.

@Yash, this is a good idea, IMHO. We should discuss such columns more often. It provides food for thought and keeps a healthy and useful discussion going. 



			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> I tasted Linux, I tasted Windows and now its time to taste Mac and trust me on this I am not gonna leave it.


Ah, a person like me. I love this refreshing attitude. Nothing's wrong in trying out something new with persistence and an actual desire to learn.



			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> As for the Cable internet problem is concerned I have applied for BSNL Broadband but the problem is that in my area there are already more than 250 applications in pending ..... so fingers crossed !!!!


I wish you luck. 



			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> Untill then I ll have to somehow run my internet on Mac and if you can help me its gonna be great.


OK. Upgrade to Leopard. Do you indulge in software piracy or not?



			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> Mark my words .... I am gonna be a regular on this thread.


I sure hope so...



			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> I have a suggestion for the Mods as for this thread is concerned. I think we should start a separate section for Mac discussion coz I browsed all the 83 pages of this thread and found that dozens and dozens of questions have remained unanswered simply because its difficult to scroll so many pages and look for queries.
> New section for Mac is gonna help a big deal to new comers like me


I agree with you but I can also see the problem the administrators are facing right now. There are, what, seven active Mac users here? Though it is several times better than the two we had earlier, it is still too low a number to warrant an entirely new section.

And though it has many obvious disadvantages, I like this thread. It's a tiny little corner isolated from the rest of the forum. Few people visit this thread and those that do are very enthusiastic Mac users. Even though it is not a sticky, it is one of the lengthiest threads on this forum and never leaves the first page of topics. It also has the highest replies to views ratio. I love the idea of it. 

________________________

*Update:* The first post now has a list of the active Mac users, in case someone is interested.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> If you use it without the Internet, you'll soon get bored of Mac OS X


Ahem...

Btw, jamesbond, you can use internet with your mac. This will however require bootcamp + XP. Most internet dialers require that you log into them and after that your computer is connected whether or not the dialer is running. So if you go to the task manager, and "End task" the dialer, it will not pop up when you are shutting down windows. Then just reboot into OS X with the same IP settings and it will be all good. Of course, every time you turn off your machine, the session will get reset. This is not the issue if your cable runs through a router. If you leave the router ON, then the session will continue and your internet will be accessible in OS X. This has worked for two services for me. One was Sify and the other was...dont remember.

----

*Goobi uses an iPhone!*

Yep! That's me! I'm not at liberty to say where or who's iPhone, (not mine  ) but I did and I must say that all the doubts that I had, whether or not to go in for the iPod touch are now washed away. iPhone it is! (Google maps are so amazing! I've used them on the PC but it was never like the iPhone!)

From the first post:


> Update 2: The Mac family has now been updated to welcome the newest, sexiest member. Bye, bye - old white iMac. We'll (hardly) miss you!


----------



## aryayush (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

You saw that today! It was written only for you. 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Btw, jamesbond, you can use internet with your mac. This will however require bootcamp + XP. Most internet dialers require that you log into them and after that your computer is connected whether or not the dialer is running. So if you go to the task manager, and "End task" the dialer, it will not pop up when you are shutting down windows. Then just reboot into OS X with the same IP settings and it will be all good. Of course, every time you turn off your machine, the session will get reset. This is not the issue if your cable runs through a router. If you leave the router ON, then the session will continue and your internet will be accessible in OS X. This has worked for two services for me. One was Sify and the other was...dont remember.


See, this is the brilliance of discussion boards. I would never have been able to come up with this solution. I think this should solve your problem.

Do you have a router? (I don't think he does though.)



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> *Goobi uses an iPhone!*
> 
> Yep! That's me! I'm not at liberty to say where or who's iPhone, (not mine  ) but I did and I must say that all the doubts that I had, whether or not to go in for the iPod touch are now washed away. iPhone it is! (Google maps are so amazing! I've used them on the PC but it was never like the iPhone!)


Damn you, man! You're evil. I haven't even _seen_ the touch yet.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> Damn you, man! You're evil. I haven't even seen the touch yet.


That post was written specially for you!


----------



## aryayush (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I saw that coming from a mile away.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Btw, if you haven't watched transformers, you are missing out on the most amazing movie out there. Seriously. And I know I liked _300_ while you did not, but you got to watch transformers. I will even go ahead an say that it is better than _300_, even though I know that it is impossible for something to be better than _300_...


----------



## aryayush (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I haven't watched _300_ and if I do, I know I'll most probably like it.

But it has nudity. 

(I know I sound lame and I don't mind.)


I will watch _Transformers_ though. You have it?


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> I have a suggestion for the Mods as for this thread is concerned. I think we should start a separate section for Mac discussion coz I browsed all the 83 pages of this thread and found that dozens and dozens of questions have remained unanswered simply because its difficult to scroll so many pages and look for queries.
> New section for Mac is gonna help a big deal to new comers like me


 I don't think we need any more separate section for a dozen users. AFAIK, the new sections were created with tons of requests from users and sometimes threatens from mods.   I think we've some good comunity here, just post your queries here and the Mac Genius, Macboys, Mac nOObs, the Mac mod, Mac lords will help you. 



aryayush- 
You left mail2and and myself.  I got iPod Nano, MBP and getting iPhone soon.  



goobimama - 
300 is a better movie than Transformers, IMHO. Maybe I saw in the Cinemas (and again on my Laptop), but Transformers in PC. The spirit and message that are send across is very inspiring. Got to mention about the movies though... 

300 - Never seen action scenes/stunts like that before. 
Transformers - The coolest thing that I've seen in a movie!


----------



## aryayush (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

See my new Dock:
*img229.imageshack.us/img229/517/shinydockqo3.png

Looking all shiny and sexy, isn't it? 



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> aryayush-
> You left mail2and and myself.  I got iPod Nano, MBP and getting iPhone soon.


You have started using a Mac? Was this post from your Mac?

Anand is not an active member anymore. 

BTW, are you getting an unlocked iPhone?


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

The iPod Nano is already here (with dad actually), the MBP is due next week, maybe this Monday/Tuesday; but I'm not sure. The person who was supposed to carry from Texas, had a Laptop so she couldn't bring it. 


My friend is going to Colorado soon, so getting the iPhone in any of the Apple Store. Will do the necessary things here. Planning the $400 (should be $433 after tax) 8 Gb one. Fine naa? 

Actually planned Sony H9, but I already have a HP so going to postpone that purchase for sometime.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Planning the $400 (should be $433 after tax) 8 Gb one. Fine naa?


There is only one iPhone. 

Everyone, please check out the first post and fill me in on the missing details and correct me if I've made any mistake(s).


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

^^
Hehe... I was confusing the old iPhone (4 GB) and the new one. In this gap, the iPod Touch's 8 & 16 GB also came.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

guys I read answers to your queries but unfortunately I have a very important work in HYD and I need to go now and I ll return after a day and then I ll give my reply . BTW I also got a wireless router to be precise Super G Wireless Broadband router Model #AR430W ...... well see I got every thing ready for my Mac adventure!!!
This is my thread Boy I'm lovin' it

I love Anna Kournikova

I love MacBook

See you after a day


----------



## aryayush (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

See you too. 



			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> BTW I also got a wireless router to be precise Super G Wireless Broadband router Model #AR430W ...... well see I got every thing ready for my Mac adventure!!!


LOL! I cannot believe the similarity. 



			
				DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Do you know any good FREE desktop blogging tool for Wordpress ?


I just noticed your emphasis on the word "free" today so I felt inclined to comment. Quality free software for Mac OS X is very rare. It pains me to admit it, but it is the truth. You have to pay for even the tiniest of applications on Mac OS X. When it comes to paid applications, software for Mac OS X completely and absolutely humbles the third party applications for any other operating system. Generally, the best application for Mac OS X in any category is the best among all similar applications on all operating systems (case in point would be Delicious Library) but you have to pay for them. Quality comes at a price.

There is some quality freeware on the Mac too (QuickSilver, Transmission, etc.) and Apple bundles a lot of quality applications with Mac OS X by default but generally, the quality of freeware is not too good and they are few and far between.

Feel free to disagree, guys. I would love to be proven wrong about this one.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Hey Aryayush,

Thanks for the comments. But the emphasis on the word "free" was for a reason. I'm forced to use to blogging too because Safari, for some weird reason, doesn't add any formatting to the text in Wordpress's editor. 
Anyhow, I've settled for ScribeFire in Firefox. No worries .
And I _do_ agree with what you said.

One more thing, I had a tendency to log off from the user account when I was on XP. WinKey+L and I'd rush off. Something similar here ?
Also, when I log off, it displays the keyboard detection window. Why's that.

Thanks for the list of Mac Users . May be you should also list what other Apple devices one owns.

EDIT:
Go watch Transformers. I've never seen a movie cooler. I was at the edge of my seat. Specially when the autobots reach earth and become cars. 

300 was something totally different. You _have_ to see it on the BIG screen.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				DARK LORD said:
			
		

> One more thing, I had a tendency to log off from the user account when I was on XP. WinKey+L and I'd rush off. Something similar here ?


Yes, you have three options:

1. In the 'Dashboard & Exposé' preference pane in System Preferences, set one of the screen corners to activate the screen saver. Now, when you drag your mouse to that corner of the screen and leave it idle for a second or two, the screen saver will kick in and lock your screen;

2. Launch Keychain Access from _/Applications_ and enable "Show Status in Menu Bar" from its preferences. A tiny lock will appear in the menu bar. Just click on it and select 'Lock Screen'; or

3. Go to the Accounts preference pane in System Preferences and "Enable fast user switching" from the 'Login Options'. Now, just click on your name in the menu bar and click on 'Login Window...' to lock the screen.

Choose wisely. 



			
				DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Also, when I log off, it displays the keyboard detection window. Why's that.


What's a "keyboard detection window"? 



			
				DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Thanks for the list of Mac Users . May be you should also list what other Apple devices one owns.


This thread is about Mac OS X, so I guess that is not required. (Plus, I don't own any. )


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Keyboard detection window is that think where it tells you to press the key to the right of of your left shift key and then the key to the left of the right shift key.

I get that everytime when I Log off.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> think where it tells you to press the key to the right of of your left shift key and then the key to the left of the right shift key.


This sentence should feature in the mind-bender column of _Outlook_ magazine...!


----------



## aryayush (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Keyboard detection window is that think where it tells you to press the key to the right of of your left shift key and then the key to the left of the right shift key.
> 
> I get that everytime when I Log off.


The 'Z' and '?' keys? I've never even seen this thing. Can we see a picture or something?


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Its the "Keyboard Setup Assistant"

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2207/1846722234_bfd6a00d9d.jpg?v=0


----------



## aryayush (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

OK, Go to _/System/Library/CoreServices_ and rename KeyboardSetupAssistant.app to anything else.

Try logging out now and tell me whether it worked.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yayy ! It worked. Thanks.

Although you must not be having an idea _why_ it used to pop up, do you ?


----------



## goobimama (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Hmm.. This boy is using a PC keyboard. If that doesn't work, there should be another way to sort of 'register' the keyboard in...


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Hmm.. This boy is using a ...



That sorta makes you sound like 60-year old Uncle Pedro.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Who cares, really! _Kaam nikaalo, aage bhado._


----------



## yash (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I didn't like 300. We all already knew what's gonna happen in the end, the sfx team went overboard with the particle effects, and the compositing is really 'fake' looking in a lot of scenes. mindless violence, and oh! don't get me started on the 'persian palace tent thing' scene or else aayush will puke. LOL

get the high def version of transformers on torrent or rapidshare.

Its NOT impossible to compete with apple, people don't try hard enough, or don't do the RIGHT thing. like it was said about all the other mp3 players... "they are designing them in a dimension/age where the ipod doesn't exist."


----------



## goobimama (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I've got the iLL release + 1.5mbps soundtrack ready and waiting. Soundcard arrives on Monday!

Of course nothing is impossible. But with the way things _are_, it seems to be impossible to compete with Apple.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

When it comes to computers, it _is_ impossible. To compete with Apple, the competitors need to either come up with a completely new and better operating system or Microsoft really needs to up its game. Both of which are absolute impossibilities right now. Then there is Linux, but we all know that the Penguin just doesn't play nice. 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> I've got the iLL release + 1.5mbps soundtrack ready and waiting. Soundcard arrives on Monday!


Is that the answer to the _Transformers_ question posted five Sundays ago! 

__________________________________

OK, I just have to show this to you guys. I am no Photoshop guru but I did some pretty amazing stuff with it today.

This is the small thumbnail available for the artwork of TV Shows in the iTunes Store:

*img149.imageshack.us/img149/5129/heroesonitunesjv5.png


I took that tiny little thing and turned it into this:

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/435/heroesartworkiu2.png


Try doing this in Photoshop and you'll see what I mean, if you don't already. Pretty neat, huh? 

(Sorry for going offtopic! )


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

You are a HEROES fan ?


----------



## goobimama (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Is that a duplicate>blur>blend mode change to lighten?


----------



## yash (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I would give up my macbook pro for this laptop anytime!
*gizmodo.com/gadgets/notebook-super...est-laptop-almost-skinny-as-a-razr-263359.php
It'll have always-on connectivity, using all Intel chips, of course, to connect via Wi-Fi, EV-DO and WiMax. It'll also have a flash memory hard drive, with an expected battery life of 14 hours.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Will it run Mac OS X? (It's old news, BTW.)



			
				DARK LORD said:
			
		

> You are a HEROES fan ?


I haven't decided that yet. I'm only on the fourth episode right now. 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Is that a duplicate>blur>blend mode change to lighten?


WTF, man! Yeah, it is pretty much that. I can't believe you figured that out. Is it so obvious? Is it not looking good?


----------



## yash (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

well, now with the hacking, in 3 easy steps, u can install leopard on intel/amd machines. 

but that one is much better than this design, which was only .6 inch thick!
*www.icube.us/Products/sharpmm20.htm


----------



## aryayush (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I recall you posting this once:





			
				yash said:
			
		

> true feel of the mac is only on apple hardware.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Yeah it's pretty obvious, though only cause it's a nice effect. I use it quite often (especially with another blurred layer set to Overlay)


----------



## yash (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

yeah, that's because so far, no other hardware matches the quality of the apple hardware. but if that intel laptop comes out in the market... this statement will no longer be true.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

You don't know what it's quality will be like. You only know the specs and even today, many laptops do exist with specs better than Apple's MacBook Pro line.

And BTW, Mac OS X runs well on Macs not just because of the quality of the hardware, but the integration of both hardware and software under the same roof as well. Can't have that with the Intel thing no matter how cool it is.

I cannot imagine using a computer without Mac OS X.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Yeah it's pretty obvious, though only cause it's a nice effect. I use it quite often (especially with another blurred layer set to Overlay)


Oh. OK.

I tried that but it became too vibrant.


----------



## yash (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

well, yeah. I don't know what the quality of the production model will be like. but the prototype, that's featured on the page, is top notch! look at the keyboard, the glossy screen... the glass on which extends to the edges! how slick is that? the little speakers, the trackpad and buttons, and the lack of physical ports, (except one usb and audio/headphone/mic jack... I think...)

okay, I have a problem. I edited my scanned sketches in photoshop, and saved them back in the same folder with the unedited ones, but now, in coverflow, the ones edited in photoshop have a pixelated and lower res preview than the original ones. but spacebar-ing to quicklook works fine. how do I fix this?

*img511.imageshack.us/img511/8476/picture1uk3.th.png


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I have taken note of the suggestions of goobimama with regards to the internet with the wireless router and that tag line beneath the user id ( I still dont know if you see that apple now beneath my name).
I have sent a pm to aryayush regarding the piracy thing !!!

Hollywood movies are also something that I can't live without so how can I not comment on the movie discussion thats going on here

I have watched 300 and I thought when one judges such movies( I mean those that deal with history), one should look beyond that stunning SFX. I thought that movies was all about glorifying Spartians and demonizing the Persians. History should be told without bias. In one sentence 300 is a brutal anal rape of history!!!

Transformers : I am getting its DVD in 2 days and I'll comment once I watch it on my Mac


----------



## aryayush (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				yash said:
			
		

> okay, I have a problem. I edited my scanned sketches in photoshop, and saved them back in the same folder with the unedited ones, but now, in coverflow, the ones edited in photoshop have a pixelated and lower res preview than the original ones. but spacebar-ing to quicklook works fine. how do I fix this?


As you probably know, Photoshop CS3 attaches an icon to every file you save through it. The icon, of course, is quite low resolution. When you view the file in Cover Flow, it shows the icons for files that have custom icons and therefore, you get the pixelated preview. The 64x64 icon gets blown up.

A temporary solution is to manually delete the icons from the edited files. I'm sure you know how to do that? 

Maybe Adobe will soon come up with a fix for this.



			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> I still dont know if you see that apple now beneath my name


I don't. It's a question mark. For getting the Apple logo there, press ⇧⌥K. Just like this:
​



			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> I have sent a pm to aryayush regarding the piracy thing !!!


And I have replied, in case anyone's interested to know.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



> I have watched 300 and I thought when one judges such movies( I mean those that deal with history), one should look beyond that stunning SFX.


You are absolutely wrong there dude. When judging such movies as 300, where special effects is everything, it's hard to leave that out of the verdict! I loved 300 cause of the way it looked, sounded and the fight sequences. I realise that the Persians were portrayed in a negative way, but this is not a movie about history. Movies like Alexander can be judged by their historical accuracy, but not 300. It is after all based on a graphic novel, and not on history.

As for the pixelation, yep. Even I get that problem, if someone comes up with a fix, be sure to let this forum know...


----------



## aryayush (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I already just did.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

And as for that conceptual laptop that Intel is putting out, haven't we seen enough of those already? Let it see the light of day and then we'll talk. Transparent screens, 200 hour battery life, built-in George Michael tunes, an FM transmitter. It's all been said before, but none of those have come to life as yet. The macbook pro still remains the sexiest laptop out there. When this sees the light of day, I'm sure Apple will have something up it's sleeve...


----------



## aryayush (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

On a completely unrelated note, even after having used it extensively for fourteen months, I still cannot get over the fact that this thing is so ridiculously slim. When the lid is shut and that sleep light is pulsing, it looks so zen.  It's beautiful.


----------



## yash (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

I have problem with the laptop body not being sturdy enough for its own weight. when I'm handling the laptop with one hand while holding one corner of the base, I can hear it creaking and moaning in pain....(my hand too)

and I finally got the chance to utilize time machine, and it screwed me over.
I installed the adium beta, but the first time I started it, it hanged.the spinning beachball of doom. so I decided to roll it back to the old version. opened the applications folder, invoke time machine, bring back the old adium, and start it. And it tells me I should probably install growl... but growl has been installed all along, and working with all the other applications, just not working with adium anymore. ****!


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 4, 2007)

Title changed as per aryayush request.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 4, 2007)

> I'm sure you know how to do that?


I read that as I'm NOT sure how... and here I was thinking that I found a solution to the biggest problem on Leopard...


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> I have watched 300 and I thought when one judges such movies( I mean those that deal with history), one should look beyond that stunning SFX. I thought that movies was all about glorifying Spartians and demonizing the Persians. History should be told without bias. In one sentence 300 is a brutal anal rape of history!!!


I know nothing about the History behind 300. I don't care as well. If it's history that you care about, you should have seen the History Channel's feature on 300. 

The movie was amazing, and I found it inspiring. Have you seen stunts like that before? Also I like Sin City-Tarantino-Frank Miller type of movies. So maybe the bias. 


You should to have it in Cinemas. I saw the movie, in Grand Cinemas, Dubai. With special effects and chicks from Virgin Megastore.  Loved every second of 300. 


But then, to each one, his own. Transformers is also cool, but IMO I liked 300 better.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 4, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> I read that as I'm NOT sure how... and here I was thinking that I found a solution to the biggest problem on Leopard...


What? You don't know how to delete an icon from a file? I can't believe that. 

Actually, I think I'm having a problem interpreting that post. Could you please be a tad more clear?



			
				yash said:
			
		

> I have problem with the laptop body not being sturdy enough for its own weight. when I'm handling the laptop with one hand while holding one corner of the base, I can hear it creaking and moaning in pain....(my hand too)


Yeah, I have this same problem. I called AppleCare and they told me it is quite normal and it won't affect the notebook, even if it seems so. Gotta trust them, I suppose.



			
				yash said:
			
		

> and I finally got the chance to utilize time machine, and it screwed me over.
> I installed the adium beta, but the first time I started it, it hanged.the spinning beachball of doom. so I decided to roll it back to the old version. opened the applications folder, invoke time machine, bring back the old adium, and start it. And it tells me I should probably install growl... but growl has been installed all along, and working with all the other applications, just not working with adium anymore. ****!


Open the Growl preference pane in System Preferences and remove Adium from the list of supported applications. Then add it again. That should fix it. If it doesn't, try reinstalling Growl. 



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Title changed as per aryayush request.


Thank you!


----------



## yash (Nov 4, 2007)

when I try to open growl prefpane, even preferences stops responding. I guess I just need to be more patient...

but how do i add adium... the applications tab only has remove button.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 4, 2007)

Uninstall and reinstall both applications.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 5, 2007)

I thought:
- you said you didn't know how to delete icons.
- then I go and delete the icon and the coverflow looks fine after that.
- then come back to post here and go to see you already knew how to do that (obviously!)

*Milind "uses" Time Machine...For real!*
One stupid friend came over and asked me to do some 'stuff' for his project. When the time came for the project cover, he said "same format like last time, only use this picture instead". I'm like "woah dude, do you have the PSD? Cause I deleted it from my Mac". Turns out I was going to have to do the whole thing again. Then it dawned on me. I did a cleanup just a few days ago. Why not try Time Machine! And there it was! Just restored the files over and I saved myself at least half an hour of extra work!

(My friend was of course floored by Time Machine.)

I should also mention that I had absolutely no clue as to what the filename was, only knew one line of text from within the photoshop layer. But that's usual spotlight behaviour I guess...


----------



## yash (Nov 5, 2007)

hey, don't you think the poll should be removed/changed restarted? because the imac family has gotten a totally new look. and it can beter compete against the macpro and macbook pro...


----------



## RCuber (Nov 5, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> *Update 6:* Added a cute little orange Apple logo.



Eh? im getting a "|" in opera , "?" in firefox and square box in IE...     I guess its only Safari which shows that logo..


----------



## goobimama (Nov 5, 2007)

That is exclusive to mac users and Safari for Windows (unless you do something about it)

Btw, remember we had that discussion about Vista vs Mac installation time? I did install Vista today, and boy did someone forget to remind me about the post-installation system performance testing. All that for a performance rating. The stupidity of the whole thing really mind boggling.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 5, 2007)

^^ Ok guessed about the logo thing  .. neway thanks for the reply.

Now how much score did you get after vista installation?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 5, 2007)

While on Windows I use CCleaner and Disk cleaner to clean the junk on my PC I am looking for similar things on Mac

I am also looking for some handy keyboard shortcuts on Mac

Sometimes after installing applications from cd, I am unable to eject cd from the drive, the only solution remaining for me is to reboot Mac and eject cd. We don't have a hardware eject button so how to over come this problem

Is there any BIOS Setup for MacBook ?? If yes how to enter ??

More coming shortly.....


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 5, 2007)

Kindly explain how you "Install" the applications from the CD. You are supposed to drag them to Applications folder on your Macintosh HD. The cd won't eject if the application is running from the CD and not from the HD.


----------



## yash (Nov 5, 2007)

I was SERIOUSLY getting tired of time machine backing up each and every hour. lemme elaborate my situation...
I'm downloading 15 gigs of torrents to one partition on the external drive. and as more data is downloaded, the files change, and time machine decides to backup these files again! so I'm wasting so much room on the backup partition, that the oldest backup I'm left with is 1st nov.  5 days ago! so I decided to turn off automatic backup.

my solution for this now... An applescript that forces time machine to backup, that is set to run every night at 1 am. I am still testing this... so hope it works out. 

any other bright ideas are very welcome.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 5, 2007)

DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Kindly explain how you "Install" the applications from the CD. You are supposed to drag them to Applications folder on your Macintosh HD. The cd won't eject if the application is running from the CD and not from the HD.



Of course Cd won't eject if apps are running, I closed all the instances of the apps and waited for some time but still it won't eject


----------



## superczar (Nov 5, 2007)

I am stilled a bit dejected at my Mini being unable to serve as a _propah_ HTPC
But on the bright side, the mini is back in my bedroom hooked to my old LCD running 24/7 as the primary download rig and for late night browsing/music/watching TV series

Hopefully, witht he increasing penetration of OS X (Is it the halo effect from the ipod/iphone or the disappointment with Vista? who knows, but is is all good ), App support for OS X is only going to improve

bond007....Please do yourself a favor and get rid of your ISP that uses that POS 24online client

read through to know why:

*www.techenclave.com/forums/alternative-to-cyberoam-24online-2465.html?highlight=cyberoam

*www.techenclave.com/forums/weird-internet-problem-2700.html?highlight=cyberoam

*www.techenclave.com/forums/weird-internet-problem-2700.html?highlight=cyberoam


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 5, 2007)

superczar said:
			
		

> bond007....Please do yourself a favor and get rid of your ISP that uses that POS 24online client



Yeah I know 24Online clent sucks , so I have applied for BSNL broadband but I'll have to wait for it!!! Thanx for your concern and those links were good.

Now coming to my Mac

I am looking for Windows drivers for my Mac's Airport Extreme Wireless card. I managed to get my friend's BootCamp driver disk but it didn't show my Wireless card. Bluetooth works fine. iSight works 
Can someone help me get Windows deivers for Airport Extreme Wireless Card

*driveactivated.com/blog/archive/2007/05/19/get-windows-to-find-your-apple-airport-extreme.aspx

the above mentioned url talks about getting Windows to recognize your mac's Airport Extreme wireless card.
I have Windows installed on my Mac using VMWare Fusion, and with my friend's Bootcamp Windows driver CD I was able install the drivers for Bluetooth, Ethernet, iSight and all work fine except my Airport Extreme, which is the one I want the most. To make windows recognize my Airport Extreme I followed the steps mentioned in the above url.
In the Airport utility on my Mac it doesn't show any base station (btw what is it ??), even after rescanning it doesnt show any base station and hence I am unable to change the channel of my Airport Wireless card to 6. Now how do I get this done and also I'd greatly appreciate if anyone of you can help me get the windows drivers for my Airport Extreme Wireless card.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 5, 2007)

*Cracks knuckles*

@jamesbond:
You don't need to use any cleaner for the Mac. But if you still need to go ahead, then try Onyx, CacheoutX.

For keyboard shortcuts, you go to the Keyboard preference pane, then shortcuts tab, and you will see some of the shortcuts in there. You can add your own shortcuts, it's very easy.

There is no BIOS for Macs. They all use EFI. So you can't do any setup unless apple wants you to do (which they don't). What exactly is it that you need? Cause it can be accomplished by keypresses

As for wireless drivers, they work fine on my end when I tried XP. Maybe you need a newer version of bootcamp for those drivers, though I have used bootcamp since it's first iteration.

@yash: What the hell dude! Just block out that folder from backing up. I've blocked out my "Movies" folder from backing up cause I have a lot of changing content there and I don't have a lot of space to waste. Just go to the settings, and add your torrent location to the "prevent these from backup" thingie and it won't backup.

@jamesbond: Airport extreme wireless card in your macbook is different from the Airport Extreme base station which is Apple's router. That link is not loading for me, but I think it has something to do with the base station and not your wireless card. There have been no issues with Windows detecting your wireless card with bootcamp, so there shouldn't be any guide for that....

@darky: You need to "copy" the app to your applications folder before launching it. Do not run the apps from the mounted DMG image or CD.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 5, 2007)

yash said:
			
		

> hey, don't you think the poll should be removed/changed restarted? because the imac family has gotten a totally new look. and it can beter compete against the macpro and macbook pro...


I want to remove it too but cannot. It is not in my power.

So, one more job for Ashwin. Can you please delete the poll?


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 5, 2007)

Errr, I was replying to his query

Btw, will FCP run on my machine ?


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 5, 2007)

aryayush - 
You can't delete a poll. You can only edit it. If you want a new poll, then that can be done in lieu of this one.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 5, 2007)

Even a moderator cannot delete a poll? 



			
				DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Btw, will FCP run on my machine ?


No, it won't.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 5, 2007)

What do you suggest for Video Editing then ? Not even older versions of FCP ?


----------



## goobimama (Nov 5, 2007)

FCS studio 1, which includes FCP 5.0 will run on the macbook/mini (tried and tested on macbook). FCS 2 which includes the latest FCP 6.0 will NOT run on a macbook/mac mini.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 5, 2007)

If I'm not wrong, FCS Studio 1 is the whole suite, while FCP 5.0 is the video editing app, right ?

Can I install and run FCP 5.0 only ? I don't want the other stuff


----------



## goobimama (Nov 5, 2007)

I just wanted to tell you the whole FCS1 would work. You can install just FCP 5.0 as well...


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks. I'll see if I can get the whole suite from somewhere. Downloading is really a pain, you know !


----------



## yash (Nov 5, 2007)

DARK LORD said:
			
		

> If I'm not wrong, FCS Studio 1 is the whole suite, while FCP 5.0 is the video editing app, right ?
> 
> Can I install and run FCP 5.0 only ? I don't want the other stuff



ahem... FCS. that's final cut studio. not "FCS studio.."


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 5, 2007)

ahem... you quote me, but not him ?


			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> FCS studio 1, which includes FCP 5.0..........



And well, who gives a duck anyway !  Meh!


----------



## aryayush (Nov 5, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> FCS studio 1




Do you guys know that it is very easy to change the colour of the Leopard Dock to any hue you want?

Currently, mine is set to the purple shade that is prominent in the default wallpaper and coupled with it, it looks cool.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 5, 2007)

You guys make me wanna catch hold of Leopard and install it


----------



## goobimama (Nov 6, 2007)

Kya yaar itni choti si baat pe mera sirr tod rahe ho?

actually make that "galaa phaad rahe ho"

Problem: I have a couple of iTunes tracks which I need to 'share' with others. What is the best way to get rid of the DRM other than burning an Audio CD?


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 6, 2007)

Okay, does anyone know how do I schedule my router to reboot ?


----------



## aryayush (Nov 6, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Problem: I have a couple of iTunes tracks which I need to 'share' with others. What is the best way to get rid of the DRM other than burning an Audio CD?


Open it with QuickTime Player and export it to WAV. Import it in iTunes and convert to MP3 or AAC. 

OK, guys. Can you please tell me frankly whether the Dock in the following picture is looking like crap or not?

*img219.imageshack.us/img219/8067/timebyaayusharyaac0.th.png

Be frank. If it is crap, please say so.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the DRM tip arya  .. I needed this one


----------



## goobimama (Nov 6, 2007)

Export menu in Quicktime is grayed out. I guess I'll burn that CD then...


----------



## RCuber (Nov 6, 2007)

I tried to convert it to AAC with iTunes and it said we cannot convert protected files  and I dont have Quicktime pro 

BTW I had posted a tut on how to take back up of purchased music here


----------



## yash (Nov 6, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Open it with QuickTime Player and export it to WAV. Import it in iTunes and convert to MP3 or AAC.
> 
> OK, guys. Can you please tell me frankly whether the Dock in the following picture is looking like crap or not?
> 
> ...



its neat. I don't mind it. not very original on your part tho. but I haven't delved into that subject myself so I don't know how much of an effort(or not) doing this is. so I am not in a very good position to judge it.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 6, 2007)

Wait a minute. Is it weird that you have to put an iPod Shuffle 2G *upside down* while charging it in it's dock?


----------



## yash (Nov 6, 2007)

hey, why can't you(or how can you) mod a regular dock... i mean the one that's on the side? because i've been using the dock on the side lately.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 6, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Open it with QuickTime Player and export it to WAV. Import it in iTunes and convert to MP3 or AAC.
> 
> OK, guys. Can you please tell me frankly whether the Dock in the following picture is looking like crap or not?
> 
> ...


Not good


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks OK to me !

Also, someone please tell me how do I schedule my router to reboot.

I basically can do it over telnet, so a shell script that can be scheduled or something like that


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 6, 2007)

DARK LORD said:
			
		

> someone please tell me how do I schedule my router to reboot.
> |



Oh boy even I need this one!!!

Also I plan to keep my Mac ON during nights for downloads, which requires me to keep it charging. So is there any chances of battery getting overcharged and getting damaged say after some time. Or does the Mac battery has any circuit which prevents the battery from getting overcharged??
In short can I keep my Macbook charging continuously for 12 hours ???

How can I use iSight Web Camera to record videos ??

I feel it is insane on Apple Inc's part to not include a DVD-RW in MacBook, I mean a 30 lappy will carry a DVD Burner than why not Mac ?? So I am looking to upgrade my Combo drive to DVD Burner and also add 1 Gb ram in addition to 1gb already available . So how to go about this not to forget that I got my Mac from US, and I want to get it done with Apple guys!! Any apple stores available in HYD or anyother part of India ???

Still looking if someone could help me get Windows drivers for Airport Extreme Wireless card


----------



## goobimama (Nov 6, 2007)

No problems with keeping your laptop plugged in all the time. 

To record videos using iSight, you can use Quicktime Pro, iMovie, or PhotoBooth (only in Leopard).

As for your DVD writer problem, yes, it is a major one. However, if you get a DVD writer from apple 'officially', the price is somewhere 12k which is totally not worth it (makes you appreciate Applecare Protection Plan). You can ebay for some third party DVD writers that fit in a macbook.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 6, 2007)

@Milind, yash, superczar
Help me out with this.

See these pictures:

*img228.imageshack.us/img228/9800/aayushinfokg1.png*img129.imageshack.us/img129/6848/multipleiteminforj3.png

My Mac should have around 30GB free, but it is showing only 1.55GB of free space. This is so infuriating. I have to go to Siliguri tomorrow and I was thinking of carrying Smallville along with me but due to this, I cannot. 

Please help me out urgently!

@yash and kalpik,
Thanks for the feedback! 

@yash
It is extremely easy to modify the new 3D Dock. I wasn't asking for a judgement of how skillful my work was. I wanted to know whether it looked any good.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 6, 2007)

Do that terminal print-file-list thingie (don't know the exact command). That's what I saw in a thread with a similar situation where space was suddenly used up...


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 6, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> My Mac should have around 30GB free, but it is showing only 1.55GB of free space. This is so infuriating. I have to go to Siliguri tomorrow and I was thinking of carrying Smallville along with me but due to this, I cannot.
> 
> Please help me out urgently!


 
Use some of the tools I mentioned long back to minimise the Mac OS X disk usage be removing old cache files, temp files etc


----------



## yash (Nov 6, 2007)

do u use mozy? mozybackup? that is what I had heard caused this kind of problem in a lot of cases.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 6, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Do that terminal print-file-list thingie (don't know the exact command). That's what I saw in a thread with a similar situation where space was suddenly used up...


what command yaar?to list files ? it is "ls" or "ls  -l" .disk space and free space are shown with "*df -H*" command(in Linux).try this in terminal if u dare to


----------



## yash (Nov 7, 2007)

*blogs.zdnet.com/hardware/?p=907&tag=nl.e622

what do you guys think of that? specially want to ask the leopard users, do they experience those problems? are they bugged by it or do they think its ok... then again, why is that? is it just that the 'apple is so cool' curtain has blinded us or we genuinely aren't bothered by small little nuisances?


----------



## goobimama (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't know about the others, and what problems they are having, but until now, and I consider myself lucky, I've had absolutely NO problems with leopard. I've no problems with the Time Machine 10GB problem. No installation problem. No Alex problem that Aayush has had. I'm saying all of this truthfully and honestly. No hangups. 

And as for the huge amount of criticism received for the new dock and menubar, I love both of them! Honestly!

I also think that many others are as lucky as me with no problems as it's usually the one's who have a problem that make a noise about it. It's the same case with the 10.4.10 update. I stayed away from that update cause there were problems of kernel panics and such associated with that update. But when I did install it there was *almost* no problems (audio popping issue sometimes)

_________________________

Woah! Now that I removed Vista and put XP on my PC, I can finally share internet with my Mac. I thought, why not use Mail for a change. Little did I know, I just had to enter my Gmail ID and password and the whole thing was taken care of! Nice... 

And the dashboard web-clips thing is also pretty awesome. (only a little buggy in that I can't access the options for web clips...the 'i' isn't showing anywhere)

@leopard boys: are your screenshots using the command+shift+4 coming a little blurry? The com+sh+3 screenshots look sharp, but the other ones are a little blurry...


----------



## aryayush (Nov 7, 2007)

OK, guys. I probably will not be able to post anything for a few days.

So, here's wishing all of you a very *Happy Deepaawali*! Don't hurt yourselves and I look forward to chatting with you guys again after November 12.

Bye!


----------



## yash (Nov 7, 2007)

hey, same to you aayush. and same to all of you others on my behalf.

About leopard problems, I have a peculiar case... I enabled sharing on a pictures folder so that i could share it with ppl in my house, and even though the permission for 'everyone' excemt me is set to read only, the virus on someone's windows machine, created files of the folder name inside every folder that was accessible. I had seen this kind of behavior before, so i knew what to do. 

So, my shared files are modifiable by others even though the permissions say only I can read AND write in that folder. really annoying.


----------



## spironox (Nov 7, 2007)

hey dude i turned off the backup stuff even my poor 27.82 Gb drive only showed 16.14 gb free but now as i have disabled the backup and did a cleanup using disk manager i am gleaming again ..

question : what should be the HDD con-fig i mean type make and brand if i  need to buy a 80 gb or higher for my I BOOK G4. and as i know how to dismantle i seek advice how to upgrade manually (ps my warranty is blown away already)


advance wishes of Happy deepavali to all of you guys !!!


----------



## yash (Nov 8, 2007)

i know ibooks can take firewire 400 so look for a portable firewire hard drive. look at ones from iomega and lacie.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 8, 2007)

I think he wants to swap his internal drive with a new one. I think any 2.5" IDE HDD should do just fine...


----------



## spironox (Nov 8, 2007)

yeah milind i want to swap the internal HDD well i am confused man .... there are few thing more i happen to have a 512 MB ram of my sony viao lappy that crashed into my scrap yard ..  so i got a 80 GB HDD a faulty mb vaio, a working monitor of viao and yeah twin 512 mb rams too 


any suggestions MILIND?


----------



## goobimama (Nov 8, 2007)

Well if the RAM is compatible with the iBook (SODIMM 333Mhz DDR1) then you can most surely use one of them. I think the iBook comes with 256MB soldered onto the board with one expansion slot. 

As for the hard drive swapping, if you are geeky enough to open the thing, then it should be a non issue. Just swap the hard drive with the new one and boot with the Tiger/Leopard install DVD. This is at least the case with the macbook, I haven't seen the iBook internals and how they work (whether soldered on or not). 

Not sure about the monitor/MB...


----------



## aryayush (Nov 8, 2007)

I was apprehensive about how well the data detectors work in Mail in Leopard. But just look at these two pictures:
*img107.imageshack.us/img107/6951/datadetectorsinactionoq7.png*img441.imageshack.us/img441/4084/picture7sn8.png
Turns out, they work quite well. Everything was accurately gleaned from the email. Pretty neat! 

Bye again.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 9, 2007)

I see I'm exposed in that screenshot ...


----------



## aryayush (Nov 9, 2007)

No, you aren't. I made sure of that.


----------



## yash (Nov 9, 2007)

OK! the bubble finally pops on me! just one night before diwali! here goes!

- I can't dynamically resize the partition on my external hard drive!
- Photoshop cs3 is running slower than it did in Tiger
- As I restarted my laptop, I got a message pentabletdriver crashed unexpectedly(yeah right).

And I'm not ready to go with it anymore. just days after I FINALLY deleted the tiger partition! What! steve jobs is probably snickering right now going 'gotcha!'


----------



## goobimama (Nov 9, 2007)

Well it is still 10.5.0. Those who don't want to start off with the bugs should come in maybe after 10.5.2 or something...

Also, how much RAM you using?


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 9, 2007)

Yea, it will probably be 10.5.1 / 2 when Leopard actually meets me 

Also, no answers to my query ?


----------



## aryayush (Nov 9, 2007)

Which one?


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 9, 2007)

How do I schedule my router to reboot automatically on my Mac ? I'm on a 12-8 NU plan


----------



## aryayush (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh, I don't know how to do that. Sorry! 

Maybe this will help.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 9, 2007)

isnt cron schedular there in mac  search mac+cron in giggle.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 9, 2007)

*www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=2001020700163714


----------



## praka123 (Nov 9, 2007)

so..cant @dark lord schedule.btw normally vixie-cron is what is used.
googling "man 5 crontab" will be helpful.btw i am using bb on bridge mode and in Linux.so cant comment more on mac as i dont use it.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 9, 2007)

Haha, the world is a small place after all 

@arya:
That "this" link is a link to my post itself. I'm x3n1x there, and that script doesn't work too.


First, I need a shell scrip that will reboot the router. If that is done, it will be easy to schedule it. I need the script that will reboot the router.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 9, 2007)

DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Haha, the world is a small place after all
> 
> @arya:
> That "this" link is a link to my post itself. I'm x3n1x there


LOL! I'd sorta guessed that. 

Google has made this world a small place.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 9, 2007)

Since I removed Vista and put XP from the PC, I didn't bother putting Safari on it. Only now I realise what Safari means to me. The snapback feature, the text box resizing, the RSS. I miss Safari and gonna download it right away...

[And I must say, Safari for Mac looks smoking with the new 'look']


----------



## aryayush (Nov 9, 2007)

It is screaming fast too. What is it with Leopard! Everything seems to be on steroids. I'm sure they have a patented new technology for Spotlight that allows it to read minds, applications launch before the completion of the first bounce, Mail seems to be ridiculously fast, Front Row has no lags whatsoever... like I said, it must be the steroids.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 9, 2007)

Okay, I got the script.

Can someone tell me how do I schedule it ?


----------



## goobimama (Nov 10, 2007)

Use iCal to set an event to recur every day, and then on alarm time, set it to run the script...


----------



## aryayush (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey, I didn't know that was possible. Thanks! 

Though I, in general, really appreciate the Mac community which has a lot of intellectual people writing good opinion columns, great websites recommending the best in software, sites like TUAW offering exhaustive coverage of all things Apple and fledgling forums all over the web full of enthusiastic Mac users eager to help other users, there is something wrong with the Mac community too.

And that is excessive attention to absolutely non-significant detail. Look at this picture. Just consider this for a moment: This situation would occur only when iTunes is the active application and the wallpaper is the one that is there by default. And even then, it only affects a tiny little 'o' that no one would notice.

And yet, somehow, this is the reason why people hate the translucent menu bar. Whoa! Get over it, folks. There is nothing wrong with the menu bar. The text is very clearly visible and I'm hundred percent sure that there can never be any readability problems there.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 10, 2007)

I don't see a problem with the menubar on my Desktop when I use it.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 10, 2007)

One of the comments in that link of yours:


> To be honest I don't really see the problem with the translucent menu bar. If anything I prefer it to the old menu bar. *Yes, you'll find the odd desktop picture that doesn't suit it*, but most I've tried have looked perfectly fine. If anything it's an improvement as it helps fade out the menu until you need to mentally focus on it. In previous versions you always had this white stripe trying to catch your attention.


Totally agree with this one. There are *some* pictures that don't go with the new menubar, but on an overall, it makes the desktop look much better. And readability has *not* been an issue as of yet. And I constantly switch between Coda, Photoshop, Indesign so the menus keep changing, but still readable.


----------



## yash (Nov 10, 2007)

I only have 1 gig ram. I tried using the recommended minimum allocation, and  I tried using the maximum recommended allocation. not much difference.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 11, 2007)

This is friggin' amazing. Milind was right.

My friend, who has a MacBook with Tiger installed, came over and joined my Wi-Fi connection. Immediately, he appeared in my Finder sidebar under the Shared section. WTF is this! This is absolutely zero configuration networking. One-click backup and zero configuration networking!

This company is staffed by friggin' genius mind-readers, I tell you!


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 11, 2007)

I can't run a shell script to run using iCal. It only takes .scpt files

Also, I'm friggin amazed by the Touch. Me and my friend visited Chroma superstore and that thing is just awesome. He's buying it tomorrow


----------



## goobimama (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah that network thing is pretty amazing. And especially so when it comes to connecting with my PC 
It still has bugs though, but overall the way it is *supposed* to work is great. Btw, wouldn't it have been supercool if the icon depicted what exact mac was on the network (like how the iPod icons are the exact same model and colour). I know it's asking a lot, but when it comes to Apple, we are a spoilt lot...

Two things I noticed:
iTunes doesn't follow the unified interface in all it's glory especially when it comes to the inactive window. Finder and Safari and such go very pale when the window is not selected. iTunes stays it's selected dark colour which can get confusing sometimes.

I also realised why Apple decided not to go with the blue wallpaper. Try it out and see. It looks really crappy on leopard especially with the new menubar.

Btw, I just noticed that while taking a screenshot with the Command+Shift+4 target mode, you can now move your selection by pressing the spacebar just like in Photoshop. A much appreciated improvement...

___

Okay I know I'm going a bit on and on over here, but I find a lacking "artist" view in iTunes. Just as we created Albums in iPhoto before Events came along, I think I am creating Artist playlists instead of some new view in iTunes. 

Coverflow does display it the way I want, but running around through Coverflow is not the exact way to find music. I haven't yet conceptualised on how it is going to look, cause Artists aren't exactly the same as iPhoto events, but it can and should be done (especially by Apple). Just a thought.


----------



## din (Nov 11, 2007)

DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Also, I'm friggin amazed by the Touch. Me and my friend visited Chroma superstore and that thing is just awesome. He's buying it tomorrow



It wil be really great if you post his experience and comments after buying it ok ? I am planning to buy one in the near future and would love to get some feedbacks from Touch users.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 11, 2007)

Sure dinkar ( is that right ?  )

Personally, if you have 17K to spend on a music player, then its really worth the money. Safari is fast as usual, the UI "is so cool" and the Touch is really something you'll cherish.

But I'd really suggest that you try it yourself than listen to others' opinions.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 12, 2007)

You already have my macboyistically fanboyismic review


----------



## aryayush (Nov 12, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Btw, wouldn't it have been supercool if the icon depicted what exact mac was on the network


Yes, it would. My friend's MacBook was identified as a Windows machine when on the Wi-Fi network (and it had that BSoD icon). It did recognise it as a Mac when I connected it through a LAN cable though. Would have been freaking cool had it recognised and shown the exact MacBook icon to represent it (they already have a few 512x512 icons for every Mac model on Leopard, including the Power Mac 64 and iMac G4).



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> iTunes doesn't follow the unified interface in all it's glory especially when it comes to the inactive window. Finder and Safari and such go very pale when the window is not selected. iTunes stays it's selected dark colour


No, it doesn't. Not on my machine. See this picture:
*img228.imageshack.us/img228/5656/inactiveitunesxr7.png


			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> I also realised why Apple decided not to go with the blue wallpaper. Try it out and see. It looks really crappy on leopard especially with the new menubar.


It looks old fashioned to me but crappy? No.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Btw, I just noticed that while taking a screenshot with the Command+Shift+4 target mode, you can now move your selection by pressing the spacebar just like in Photoshop. A much appreciated improvement...


It was there in Tiger too, dude. Where've you been?



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Okay I know I'm going a bit on and on over here


No, you're not. This going "on and on" is what this topic is all about. 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> I find a lacking "artist" view in iTunes. Just as we created Albums in iPhoto before Events came along, I think I am creating Artist playlists instead of some new view in iTunes.
> 
> Coverflow does display it the way I want, but running around through Coverflow is not the exact way to find music. I haven't yet conceptualised on how it is going to look, cause Artists aren't exactly the same as iPhoto events, but it can and should be done (especially by Apple). Just a thought.


Yeah... maybe. I'm a shuffler though so it doesn't really bother me. A giant play button is all I need.


----------



## yash (Nov 12, 2007)

that isn't a screenshot from your computer, is it? PLZ TELL ME U DON'T WATCH GREY'S ANATOMY!


----------



## din (Nov 12, 2007)

DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Sure dinkar ( is that right ?  )
> Personally, if you have 17K to spend on a music player,



lol yah thats correct, but I love people calling me _Din_  Coz I am very old and when all call me _Din_ I feel young !

17K for the 8GB model ? Your friend bought it ? I checked with the Apple Store here (Cochin, Kerala) and their price is 17,700 for 8 GB and 21,700 for 16 GB !



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> You already have my macboyistically fanboyismic review



lol yah and I also downloaded the pdf manual, really nice.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 12, 2007)

yash said:
			
		

> that isn't a screenshot from your computer, is it?


It is.



			
				yash said:
			
		

> PLZ TELL ME U DON'T WATCH GREY'S ANATOMY!


I don't. I just download whatever is free on the iTunes Store and check it out. If I like it, then I hit the BitTorrent network. I did not like _Grey's Anatomy_ so that's the only episode I have. From what I can see, it seems to be just a music video. Weird. 

OK, all you Leopard users, you just have to do this mod. Change the scroll bars of the whole system to the iTunes style. It is extremely easy and looks very good. I don't know why Apple still calls the theme Aqua and why they are still stuck with the old scroll bars. This is how it should have been all along. Check it out here.

And while you are at it, check out the first MacBook Pro with a 64GB SSD too. Watch the embedded YouTube video. That baby is screaming fast!


----------



## din (Nov 12, 2007)

Correction :

Apple Corener people said 17,700 for 8GB and 23,700 for 16 GB - iPod Touch


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 12, 2007)

Yea, 17,200 to be precise. He bought it from Chroma !


----------



## praka123 (Nov 12, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> Correction :
> 
> Apple Corener people said 17,700 for 8GB and 23,700 for 16 GB - iPod Touch


hmm...24k?u can buy an iphone if u want to with that much money


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 12, 2007)

Actually yea. provided he doesn't want the additional 8GB space


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 12, 2007)

Din sir, why Touch if you can buy iPhone? 

You've told me sometime back that you have many friends in the USA. For some 15.5k (which is getting less day by day), you get a 8gb iPhone. With Jailbreak + AnySIM (these ppl tell no chance of iBrick as well), you can use it in India with all the apps installed.


----------



## din (Nov 12, 2007)

@drgrudge

Hmm, never thought of that. That sounds good. So no risk involved in that ? I mean no problems on updates etc ? I just googled for Jailbreak and found some info, but if you don't mind, what is it actually, I mean how it is different from other methods of unlocking ?


----------



## goobimama (Nov 12, 2007)

^^ Warrrrranty!

While I'm not running the latest iTunes, it sure is the one that was shipped with Leopard. I guess I'll update and see.

As for the screenshot moving thing, weird. Will try it on Tiger and see if it works the way the new one does.

Now, your iTunes library. How did you get Heroes in there? I'm assuming they are 'those' files? When I tried exporting with Quicktime, it gave me a file size of 480MB or so. Spill it out.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 12, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> @drgrudge
> 
> Hmm, never thought of that. That sounds good. So no risk involved in that ? I mean no problems on updates etc ? I just googled for Jailbreak and found some info, but if you don't mind, what is it actually, I mean how it is different from other methods of unlocking ?


Jailbreak is a tool for "freeing" your iPhone/iPod Touch. Which means you can install external 3rd party apps on your Apple iPhone/iPod Touch. Once you're done with Jailbreak, install anySIM to unlock it. 

From their FAQ: Could this brick my iPhone/iPood touch?
No, worst case you will have to restore in iTunes.

Also from various news I read, there seems to no issues in unlocking the iPhone. But I can't give you assurance.  


Warranty and unlocking (98% no chance of iBrick) is a risk you need to take.  

Personally I prefer iPhone over iPod touch.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 12, 2007)

Also, the new scrollbars do look better than the Aqua ones, at least in going with the new 'look'.


----------



## spironox (Nov 12, 2007)

^^^aryayush & milind can u help guys 

problem::::::something is wrong with my leopard i guess .. the spotlight doesn't open when clicked on the menu bar option! it never opens ! and when i click anywhere else or transfer the control to another windows then the spotlight shows and then disappears at the instance

sos !


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 12, 2007)

I realised today that a normal passive Mic doesn't work with my Mac Mini 
Gotta buy them active ones or them USB ones.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 12, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> Hmm, never thought of that. That sounds good. So no risk involved in that ? I mean no problems on updates etc ? I just googled for Jailbreak and found some info, but if you don't mind, what is it actually, I mean how it is different from other methods of unlocking ?


Don't invest in an iPhone right now. There's no way you're getting it serviced in India. It is also so different from other phones that you cannot even get it fixed even if you're ready to pay for it. No one in India knows about the internals of an iPhone. In fact, no one even knows how to pry open the device without damaging it. Just in case it goes kaput after purchase, you'll end up with a pretty expensive brick. Exercise restraint. It is coming to India in just a few months now. (It is crap, by the way - so you should just buy the iPod touch and get it over with. )



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> I'm assuming they are 'those' files?


LOL! Yes, they are. How can they not be. 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Now, your iTunes library. How did you get Heroes in there? I'm assuming they are 'those' files? When I tried exporting with Quicktime, it gave me a file size of 480MB or so. Spill it out.


Were you sleeping when I was talking about how I prepared album art for _Heroes_? What's you think that was for? Being stared at? Advertising my predictable Photoshop non-skills! 

Anyway, the devil is in the details, my friend. You don't export it, you just save it. Open it in QuickTime Player and hit ⌘S. It will be re-saved as a QuickTime movie. Drag and drop it into iTunes, snatch the details from the iTunes Store and tag it properly. You can even grab that gorgeous looking artwork here. 

Works with every other format, by the way. Even high definition. Oh, I just love it when you don't know stuff I do. 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Also, the new scrollbars do look better than the Aqua ones, at least in going with the new 'look'.


Good. Now that we have established who is the guy with the better taste and aesthetic sense here, follow one more tip. Go to the 'Appearance' preference pane in System Preferences and change the 'Appearance:' from 'Blue' to 'Graphite'. Once you get used to the change, believe me, it totally rocks. Goes in with the new theme and all. Try it. 



			
				spironox said:
			
		

> ^^^aryayush & milind can u help guys
> 
> problem::::::something is wrong with my leopard i guess .. the spotlight doesn't open when clicked on the menu bar option! it never opens ! and when i click anywhere else or transfer the control to another windows then the spotlight shows and then disappears at the instance
> 
> sos !


You're still stuck on build 9A499, aren't you? It will fix itself when you restart.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 12, 2007)

Don't feel offended by this (I'm not sure if it symbolises that someone is dead or not), but here's my reply to that tip on adding files to the iTunes library:


----------



## aryayush (Nov 12, 2007)

LOL! I understand the intention but that is not exactly a very encouraging graphic image, dude! All it needs is a garland and it'll be complete. I'm officially dead. 

You're welcome, by the way. 

@Yash,
Turns out my Dashboard problem isn't as unheard of as I'd thought. And it has started happening again. No solution in sight either.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 12, 2007)

Noooooooooooooooo arya has become a ghost


----------



## aryayush (Nov 12, 2007)

*shisa.ukzn.ac.za/pictures/ghost9.jpg

Booo!


----------



## goobimama (Nov 12, 2007)

Removed the dead image. Anyway, I worship you for this dude. That trick is amazing. And HD movies don't need any other codecs to play. They recognise as h264 files. Nice.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 12, 2007)

You know, that custom user title is there for a reason. 8)

Naah, just kidding.


----------



## spironox (Nov 12, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> You're still stuck on build 9A499, aren't you? It will fix itself when you restart.


 
i did but still no luck


----------



## aryayush (Nov 13, 2007)

Upgrade to the latest retail build then. Yours is quite buggy. 

*Edit:* I'm sorry for the goof-up!


----------



## goobimama (Nov 13, 2007)

Sheee. Promoting piracy. I hope you meant buy and upgrade to the latest and greatest...


----------



## aryayush (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah... just forgot which forum I was posting on... sorry!


----------



## goobimama (Nov 13, 2007)

Oh and btw, I was right about the Command+Shift+4 thing which I mentioned earlier. You can't move the box around by pressing the spacebar... the feature is new to the spotted cat...


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 13, 2007)

About the Transformers movie.....
I got its DVD and saw it yesterday night and boy I loved it and kudos to creative genius of hollywood guys!! And yes it was really a great feel to see a Mac running (on batteries and not part of that Lan  ) when there was a complete blackout and nothing seem to be running not even the landlines!!! The only complain that I have about the movie is that the Robots cannot be be neatly observed and sometimes I got confused in differentiating between the Autobots   and the Decepticons in that final battle!! But no complains at all. Waiting for its sequel!!!


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 13, 2007)

Bah ! There's no fun watching it on the small screen. Cinema Displays FTW


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 13, 2007)

@DARK LORD
you are right !!! There is no fun in marrying now .... you see Mrs Drew Barrymore, Mrs Madonna, Mrs Aishwarya Rai Bachchan!!! LOL


----------



## goobimama (Nov 13, 2007)

Yep. There comes a time when the screen size doesn't seem to matter. I personally don't like watching movies at the theatre. I only go if I really want to watch the movie and waiting six months for the DVD will be too painful.

Btw Jamessy, your 'apple' icon is still not showing. Nice question mark btw.


----------



## narangz (Nov 13, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Yeah... just forgot which forum I was posting on... sorry!



So the great Arya promotes piracy  This isn't pure love for Apple


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 13, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Btw Jamessy, your 'apple' icon is still not showing. Nice question mark btw.



Ha ha ha ....
I still don't have internet on my MacBook !!! and btw can I not do the thing from firefox in Windows !! I will have to wait for couple of months to get broadband from bsnl!!! Also which is more funky Mac Maniac or MacBond


----------



## goobimama (Nov 13, 2007)

You could get Safari for Windows...


----------



## yash (Nov 13, 2007)

ok, so just a few minutes ago, I was downloading files and saving them directly to my external drive, and the computer kernel panicked. I had to reset my macbook pro. and when I came back, most of those files i downloaded turned out to be corrupt. I had to re-download almost 1 gig! this blows!


----------



## goobimama (Nov 13, 2007)

From Tuaw:


> As noted in our recent (bad) little things about Leopard post, the dynamic Stacks icons are a bit of a pain. Basically the Dock icon for a Stack automatically changes to reflect whatever is first in that Stack (based on how it is sorted, by name, date, etc.). A clever Japanese user came up with a beautiful work-around for this annoyance with these lovely drawer icons, which is nicely explained for us Japanese-challenged folks here.(*t.ecksdee.org/post/19001860)
> 
> The idea is pretty simple. The icon pack features 18 custom drawer folders, and you just place whichever one you like in the Stack you want prettified. Then using a simple terminal command you change the date modified for that folder to well into the future (2020). Now when you sort the folder by date modified, the custom icon folder will always come up first and so give your Dock this great effect.



Pure genius!


----------



## narangz (Nov 13, 2007)

yash said:
			
		

> ok, so just a few minutes ago, I was downloading files and saving them directly to my external drive, and the computer kernel panicked. I had to reset my macbook pro. and when I came back, most of those files i downloaded turned out to be corrupt. I had to re-download almost 1 gig! this blows!



You mean you got something like BSOD?


----------



## goobimama (Nov 13, 2007)

> You mean you got something like BSOD?


BSODs give you hope that there might be some miracle (which never happens) and you will get your files back. Kernel panic is a neat (but extremely scary) popup that tells you that nothing further can be done and you need to shut down your computer by pressing the power button (shown in 6 languages).


----------



## praka123 (Nov 13, 2007)

^kernel panic is rare and BSODs are common.thats the difference


----------



## narangz (Nov 13, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> BSODs give you hope that there might be some miracle (which never happens) and you will get your files back. Kernel panic is a neat (but extremely scary) popup that tells you that nothing further can be done and you need to shut down your computer by pressing the power button (shown in 6 languages).



Means its similar 



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> kernel panic is rare and BSODs are common.thats the difference



Buddy to tell you the truth I use Windows. Currently XP & Vista. I remember I got 1 BSOD in XP before XP's SP1 was released after that it never happened to me. In Vista I never got any BSOD. These BSOD's are generally a result of bad drivers. But you can't have 3rd party hardware in Mac, I guess. So what's the reason for that Kernel Panic?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 13, 2007)

kernel panic means kernel failed.try wikipedia for more reference.


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> A kernel panic is an action taken by an operating system upon detecting an internal fatal error from which it cannot recover; the term is largely specific to Unix and Unix-like systems. The kernel routines that handle panics (in AT&T-derived and BSD Unix source code, a routine known as panic()) are generally designed to output an error message to the console, dump an image of kernel memory to disk for post-mortem debugging and then either wait for the system to be manually rebooted, or initiate an automatic reboot. The information provided is of highly technical nature and aims to assist a system administrator or software developer diagnose the problem.


 *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_panic

kernel panic occurs verrry rare.
but in my windows xp sp2 last usage time(2005) in my pc,i remember getting BSOD's infact with all drivers and firewall everything set alright.by that time i am accustomed with Linux very well and dumped M$ windows for all.

even my friends also uses windows os experiances BSODs esp the one who uses vista home?something in his laptop.he gets BSODs on almost every boot and that lag in every action opening win explorer to opening winamp all lags!.still like many windows power users he is adamant on using windows wtf?  while i still tried to evangalize(FOSS got no ads like u mac nd windows!apart from mouth to mouth spreading and internet.so i am doing this!) him to GNU/Linux Ubuntu


----------



## yash (Nov 13, 2007)

yeah. that kernel panic hit me out of nowhere. the system wasn't even under a lot of stress, no unusual programs were open, and suddenly, the curtain starts closing on me...if u know what I mean...



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> From Tuaw:
> 
> 
> Pure genius!



I have that applied to my downloads stack too.


----------



## narangz (Nov 13, 2007)

Okay I get it. So bugs etc. are the main reasons in Mac.

Btw- @Praka- That BSOD on Vista boot-up is mainly the result of those emulation hacks.(No more Windows discussion here by me. I am not going to ruin an Apple thread  )


----------



## goobimama (Nov 14, 2007)

Leopard is a very new OS. Most people who want stability will wait till 10.5.3 or so before upgrading. I for one have not experienced a kernel panic on my Mac (yet, and I hope it stays that way)

--------------------------------------------------------
Found it quite funny so I thought I'd post it here 

*Al-Quaeda to acquire distribution rights for Vista Home Basic*

In a spine chilling twist to the whole war against terror, it has been reported that there is now conclusive evidence that Microsoft may have actually sold distribution rights for their most dreaded piece of code yet –Vista Home Basic – to the Al Quaeda.
The report has had member countries of the UN, NATO, Commonwealth and The ICC scrambling for their remote controls to see how this will affect world peace and ad revenues. Vista Home Basic has already rendered 87,000 people in Georgia homeless, turned 16 high school teachers into binary digits, incited a typhoon just outside Tokyo and has generally upped the increased the risk of cardiac arrest of over the 200 million users by 47%.

Relatives and friends of Vista users are reportedly suffer from what is being termed Operating System Backlash Suffering & Anguish (OSYBSA) caused by having to listen to millions of sob stories the answer to all of which seems to be “then why don’t you switch to Macs”.
Read on: *www.bosey.co.in/2007/10/al-quaeda-to-acquire-distribution.html


----------



## yash (Nov 14, 2007)

its not hilarious, its ridiculous.

btw, about leopard, my college has not officially shifted to leopard yet, even though it has the biggest mac labs in canada. and even I haven't officially upgraded to leopard yet.... I'm just testing it for bugs...LOL and I think I'm doing pretty good.


----------



## spironox (Nov 14, 2007)

^^^milind

thats funny !


----------



## narangz (Nov 14, 2007)

Sick humour


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 14, 2007)

Finally I'm posting from a Mac. This piece of hardware is amazing! 

Got a issue already. This MBP gave 'shock' initially and whenever I insert this Megsafe thing, I'm feeling some mild vibration.. why is it so? 

Also I'm not able to see the small Apple Logo in FX (I can't think of any other browser) but in Safari it shows up? 

Goobi, I think we need to the thing we did last night...


----------



## goobimama (Nov 14, 2007)

Laptops give shocks if the power socket is not right or if you are using an extension cord/spike buster thingie (sometimes). As for the apple logo, yes, it shows up in Safari.

Congrats on the Macbook Pro btw.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 14, 2007)

Earthing set right ?


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 14, 2007)

^^ 
No  

Yeah, since this "machine" is from the USA, the socket is different. I'm using 2 adapters now. An Indian multi output one with a British spike buster and an USA adapter to the Mac. How to resolve this? 

Or is it due to power socket issue?


----------



## goobimama (Nov 14, 2007)

Is it the 110 volts one? with the two thin pins with holes on them?


----------



## yash (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah, I will call it official once I actually buy leopard.

Now, a couple days ago, I found out my time machine backup partition is much too small to be useful, (it only ended up saving about a week or so).. So I wanted to 'resize' the partitions on my external HDD, but that little dot in the center that u can drag up and down to modify the partition, didn't show up.

*img135.imageshack.us/img135/411/picture1jh5.png

So I decided to back up my data on volume LaCie to my laptop hdd, and format the whole thing and make suitable partitions. When I select two partitions in the  volume scheme, the drag thing is there. But...
oopsie, bad screenshot. 

*img206.imageshack.us/img206/4903/picture1bv0.png
there!
after the partitioning was done, that dot and bar disappeared again. meaning, you can't dynamically resize your partitions in leopard disk utility. this totally blows.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 14, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Is it the 110 volts one? with the two thin pins with holes on them?


Yeah, that's the one. After charging to 100%, I always take off the power. I did that in my Dell laptop. I'll have to do the same for battery performance?


----------



## narangz (Nov 14, 2007)

^^ Batteries are made up of same chemicals  That's the case with every Li-ion battery.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 14, 2007)

Guess what's finally hitting Indian shores
*www.tech2.com/india/news/mac/apple039;s-leopard-is-here/22055/0

Available for Rs 6200 for a single user license, Rs. 9660 for family and a just Rs. 461 if you bought a qualifying Mac after October 1st


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 14, 2007)

narangz said:
			
		

> ^^ Batteries are made up of same chemicals  That's the case with every Li-ion battery.


Well, thats what I'm going to do, as far as possible, unless someone else convinces me otherwise.  


The earthing/mild shock still occurs... any solution guys?


----------



## narangz (Nov 14, 2007)

buddy get the earthing done properly. that's the main cause behind those mild shocks.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 14, 2007)

^^ 
How to do that? I mean should I call an electrician and get this sorted out? Goobi suggested a stepdown thing (220v to 110v).


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes, you need to call an electrician and get it checked. Not just the MBP, no-earthing is bad for any electronic device


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 14, 2007)

Getting an electrician is a pain here in Chennai. But I'll see what I can do tomorrow.


----------



## narangz (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah. Call an electrician. Tell him to do proper earthing. Earthing requires some digging in loose earth or boring. I don't know if its possible where you live. But its a must for every electrical appliance & electronic gadget. It saves us from getting all burnt up with a shock 

Stepdown thing? Can you explain, plz?


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 14, 2007)

^^
Ohh! Let me see... 

The step down thing converts 220v to 110v. Other than that I have no idea what it can do and how it can help my problem.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 14, 2007)

DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Available for Rs 6200 for a single user license


 
And someone said Windows Vista Home Premium is costly


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 14, 2007)

How much is it ?


----------



## goobimama (Nov 15, 2007)

How it helps your problem is, instead of going through all the connectors and converters which usually cause such electrical problems, you have one connector where your adapter goes into.

Btw, try your adapter+macbook pro at a well earthed place and see if the problem persists...

There's no problem with leaving the power on even at 100%. Read about this somewhere... I've been doing the same for all this while on the iBook.

As for Leopard's price, 1k more than the international rate seems quite fine. And anyway, it's no Vista that we are talking about...

But the 5 user license really seems affordable.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 15, 2007)

I get the 461 upgrade


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 15, 2007)

Guys, how to disable sleep/hibernate when I close the lid of the MBP? I want my lappy to "do nothing". 

Searched and found out softwares like SleepLess, InsomniaX, Jiggler, Caffeine & Doze. 

Also one guy says: *paulmcnett.com/blosxom.cgi/2007/03/23#Apple_MacBook_Sleep_Lid_Closed_Problem_Solution
"I believe the major reason has to do with the apparent fact that much of
the cooling system relies on a free-flow of air around the keys in the 
keyboard and out into the room. When the lid is closed, the potential of 
heat buildup causing damage to the LCD, not to mention CPU, increases." 


Should I not bother with the sleep thing and not close the lid?


----------



## yash (Nov 15, 2007)

I wouldn't recoment closing the lid of mbp while its still running. I can really feel the air around the speakers and keyboard when I'm working on some power heavy programs and the fans are at full blast.

also, another bummer for leopard, NFS carbon doesn't work. all sounds, but no video. and it 'supposedly' works fine with tiger. WTF! I wasted so much time downloading a 5 gig game for nothing!


----------



## goobimama (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm not sure what you mean exactly but if you close the lid, the MBP goes to sleep (this is when the white light pulses). While in sleep, you can do whatever with it just as you would a laptop which is completely off. I haven't put my iBook off for a couple of months now. 

Now if you are going to keep it "on" with lid closed, then it's not a good idea although it can very well be done since the MBP has an aluminum enclosure...


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 15, 2007)

^^ 
I don't know if you have used a Lappy (Windows). It'll have an option in the Power Settings of Control Panel. We can ask the lappy to "do nothing" when the lid (the LCD part of the lappy) is brought down. 

Why would I want that?
--> If I'm not using my lappy, but listening to songs or torrent is running... 
In sleep mode, Transmission also sleeps, so I don't want it that way. 

I understand why Apple did this. In my Dell 6400, when I close the lid, it actually does not shut completely, there'll be a centimeter of space btw the LCD and keyboard. But this MBP is so thin and obviously we don't have any space.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 15, 2007)

Never seen that option before. But if you aren't 'doing anything' other than using transmission, it should be okay to keep the lid closed. But since the MBP sleeps after closing the lid, you will have to wake it up be inserting a USB key or clicking an external mouse. I'd suggest however that you don't keep the lid closed...maybe half closed to prevent dust and such.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Was chatting up with Grudge when the topic of Safari vs Firefox came up. I'm sure everyone knows how big fan of firefox our Dr.G is. Anyway, here's some points of Safari I've highlighted that I really can't do without. And this is Safari for Windows. On the mac there's much more. 

- Resizable Text Fields
Resize text fields on any website: Just grab the corner and drag. (Oh if only the forum text boxes were a little bigger than the tiny ones they currently are)

- Private Browsing
Keep your online activities private with a single click. (Firefox can clear all private data, but this one let's you do your stuff while keeping your data intact)

- Inline Find
Search any text on any website with the integrated Find banner.(The neat little find thingie shows you at a glance all the words in the web page. Really nicely done)

- Merge all Windows. Cause while there are tabs, sometimes you open up separate windows...

- InstantSnapback feature. Just can't tell you how useful this is...

- And last but not the least, brings to me to something familiar in a weird place 

The only thing that was missing, spellcheck has finally been added to the Windows end in the latest update:



> *Changes in Safari 3.0.4 for Windows beta:*
> 
> Latest security updates
> Improved stability
> ...


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 15, 2007)

goobimama - 
Wow! Previously I was active in these Opera-FX threads, but now this! But seriously I'm amazed that you Mac guys use Safari and not Firefox. 

Some counter arguement of the above features.. 

*Private Browsing*
Why would I care? I'm going to use my MBP for 95% of the time. If others want to access, I'll ask them to use Safari.  I used to do this in my PC also, I'll ask other to use Maxthon/IE. 

*Inline Find *
This is there in FX as well. You don't need to press cmd + F also, just like that type what you're looking for and FX will look for it. But this is not working in FX for Mac. Or maybe I'll have to look into the settings again. 

*Merge all Windows*
Why would I want that? I open all the links in a new tab. 

*Resizable Text Fields*
This is cool. Hope there is some FX add on for this feature.  

*InstantSnapback  *
No idea. What's this? 



I agree that FX might not have a lot of functionality over Opera/Safari, but being an OSS has it's own advantage. I've certain Add ons which is mandatory for me. Don't tell me that Add ons will increase memory usage or that BS. I used to have like 10 add ons in my 8 yr old PC and browsing.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 15, 2007)

biggest problem in ff is memory usage.no news about any fix-even for the ff3 too afaik.


			
				someone said:
			
		

> *Resizable Text Fields*
> This is cool. Hope there is some FX add on for this feature.


isnt greasemonkey(i havnt used!!!) similar?


----------



## goobimama (Nov 15, 2007)

Ah. You have a sweet world then where people listen to you. Out here it is war. So I don't want people knowing what sites I visit...but I don't want them to find something fishy with all the history suddenly disappearing either 

Instant snapback is a button that takes you directly to the topmost search result or the page you started visiting. It's a replacement for clicking the back button. I thought this feature was lame until I used it.

Oh. I also forgot: Bonjour bookmarks. That way I can access my mac bookmarks while browsing from my PC. (del.icio.us?)


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 15, 2007)

Instant snapback is really helpful. A lot of times I find myself in unknown territory. This helps 

The things that really keep me away from Safari are:
1) Something similar to ABP ( I wanna block flash objects too, yeh ! )
2) Open links in TABS ( I tried that plugin for Safari. Didn't work for me  )

Merging all windows option doesn't come in the picture with FF's capability to open any link in a new tab 
( psst... I use safari theme for FF  )


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 15, 2007)

praka123 - 
Memory issue is there, but it's negligible in my MacBook Pro. Like I said I ran FX in my 8 yr old PC as well with 128 MB RAM and running 3-5 applications along with FX. It was slow, yeah, but you can manage. 

But if you have a decent system (forget any top end rig), then there should not be memory issue with FX. I mean, memory leak (if any) or above memory usage will be there but it won't be much of a hindrance to you.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 16, 2007)

I got something called Safari Adblock. There's no configuration option other than enable/disable. Seems to work pretty well though there are some that get through.

I've very used to opening links by dragging them to the tab bar (the wacom tablet makes this really simple  ) but there are times when I open different windows (for side by side comparisons, copying and such) and later want to merge them into one. 

@dark_lord: did you try saft?


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeh, I did. For some reason, my Safari started to crash. So had to remove it.

Btw, 10.5.1 is out 

*docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=306907


----------



## goobimama (Nov 16, 2007)

Ooh. Thanks (for the 10.5.1 news).

Did you try the latest Saft which was released for Leopard?


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm not on Leopard yet. Will be in a couple of days  I'm glad .1 came out in time.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 16, 2007)

does that data loss bug fixed on this release?


----------



## goobimama (Nov 16, 2007)

Ooh golly! I think I can manage the 39MB download on my dialup...


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 16, 2007)

@praka: Yes, they seem to have fixed that bug in this.

@goobi: My dealer said that he'll be getting an upgrade disk that will upgrade my Tiger to Leopard. I'm just wondering if all my apps / settings / plugins will remain intact ?


----------



## goobimama (Nov 16, 2007)

Yep. All the apps, settings, emails, addresses, stuff remains intact. But I'd advice you to backup before you do any of this... 

I forgot that the ones who pay $10 for the upgrade disc can only upgrade and not clean install. Kind of sucks in case you need to reinstall Leopard at a later date...


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 16, 2007)

Yea, does suck. I'll make sure I backup my stuff before the upgrade. Thanks


----------



## goobimama (Nov 16, 2007)

Btw, I'd also suggest you download the welcome video from some torrent site and watch it before using Leopard. It's not technical or anything, just a nice animation which you miss out on while upgrading. You might remember the Welcome video when you first started Tiger... All this if you are one of 'those' types. If you are a normal computer user then it should not matter...


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 16, 2007)

Is that the one with "Welcome" in all different languages ?

LOL @ Take a looksie at this *www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJCnzBs4XDs


----------



## goobimama (Nov 16, 2007)

Yep!  (if only this smiley had a wider smile)


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 16, 2007)

Actually 

I've been keeping up with the folks at tuaw  I really like the soundtrack of the intro.

( I think drgrudge's name should be added to the first post  )


----------



## goobimama (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh please don't watch the intro in youtube quality. High def is the way to go!


----------



## yash (Nov 16, 2007)

OMG! that video was HILARIOUS! I wanna know how he made that tho.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 16, 2007)

@goobi: You didn't see that, did ya ?


----------



## goobimama (Nov 16, 2007)

Nope. I'm on dialup trying to download the .1 update...

Maybe I'm a little stupid, but here's the intro video for those who missed it or want to watch it again:

Copy this address and paste it into the Finder menu > Go > Go to Folder:

```
/System/Library/CoreServices/Setup Assistant.app/Contents/Resources/TransitionSection.bundle/Contents/Resources
```
There's two files in there, one for video, one for audio. Merge them together using Quicktime or something and it's done!


----------



## RCuber (Nov 16, 2007)

^^ you downloading the 35+MB one or the 110MB? he he cant immagine when 110 will get downloaded on dialup


----------



## sakumar79 (Nov 16, 2007)

Goobi, is the InstantSnapback feature similar to the FastForward and Rewind buttons in Opera? Also, does Safari have 1. ability to "Paste and Go" with one shortcut (not Ctrl+V to paste and then enter to go, instead Ctrl+Shift+V to paste and go) and 2. ability to modify shortcut keys to our requirements?

Arun


----------



## goobimama (Nov 16, 2007)

Well it is 110MB on the site, but if one uses the software update feature, the size varies. I got 39MB. 

Btw, installed it. Not sure what to do now. Seems the same to me
EDIT: Ah. The network bug is still there it seems. Where sometimes Network PCs don't pop up in the "shared" menu of the Finder sidebar. Got to remove the LAN cable and plug it back in for that to happen although I connect directly using the IP...

@sakumar: I haven't used Opera so... 
1) Not sure what this feature is.
2) On the mac you can change ANY shortcut for ANY application so... But on the PC I guess one has to use the default ones (which are more windows-like in the latest update)


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 16, 2007)

I upgraded to Leopard today  Took around 35 minutes.

I notice one problem though, with iChat. When I apply the backdrop effects, it tells me to move out of the frame and it detects the background. Then when I reenter, iChat crashes. Any idea why ?


----------



## goobimama (Nov 16, 2007)

Your face too ugly or something?


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 16, 2007)

Nah, I'm actually wearing a printed mask. I printed out this image
*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/caff14f6eb.jpg
And am wearing that.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 16, 2007)

^^ Heheh... That explains it. iChat has fraud protection, to protect the privacy of models and celebrities....

Anyway, while I haven't tried the backdrops on iChat, they work fine on Photo Booth. Btw, did you get the .1 update as well?


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 16, 2007)

No, not yet. Will get it after 0010 hours tonight.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*

Comic Life for Windows is out of Beta! Amazing piece of software. Try and see for yourself. 

*plasq.com/


Some of the things I've created with it: (click for the full image)

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1418/672373474_8b00feeea7.jpg *farm2.static.flickr.com/1359/663034506_6ccdef5373.jpg

By the way..guys, seen this site? *www.dockulicious.com/


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 16, 2007)

Yep. I was just there when I got the notification that you posted it here. lol

Checking it out now


----------



## yash (Nov 17, 2007)

dockulicious is pretty good! thanks!


----------



## aryayush (Nov 17, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Oh and btw, I was right about the Command+Shift+4 thing which I mentioned earlier. You can't move the box around by pressing the spacebar... the feature is new to the spotted cat...


Can you please explain this to me a bit more clearly? I'm not too sure which feature you are talking about.



			
				narangz said:
			
		

> No more Windows discussion here by me. I am not going to ruin an Apple thread


Thank you! I really appreciate that. 



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Finally I'm posting from a Mac.


Congratulations! Way to go, buddy! 



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Got a issue already. This MBP gave 'shock' initially and whenever I insert this Megsafe thing, I'm feeling some mild vibration.. why is it so?


No earthing. Just get the socket earthed and use the tri-pin plug.



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Goobi, I think we need to the thing we did last night...


What was that?



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> After charging to 100%, I always take off the power. I did that in my Dell laptop. I'll have to do the same for battery performance?


No, you won't. I don't and my battery performs pretty decently. Ever since upgrading to Leopard, it has started giving me around three hours of backup. Don't disconnect the power cord on full charge.



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Should I not bother with the sleep thing and not close the lid?


Yes, you shouldn't. One thing every new Mac switcher has to learn is to stop trying to make a Mac behave like other computers and Mac OS X like Windows. You shut the lid and it sleeps. Simple. Don't mess with it.

If you want it not to sleep, just lock the screen and don't shut the lid.

Another free piece of advice: Don't shut down your Mac. When you're done for the day, just shut down the lid and stow it away. My Mac is never shut down unless some update forces me to. Sleep is just so damn convenient and full proof. It is also better for the battery.



			
				DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Open links in TABS


Just hold down the ⌘ key when you click on the link and it will open in a new tab. Or you can drag it to the tab bar.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> I forgot that the ones who pay $10 for the upgrade disc can only upgrade and not clean install. Kind of sucks in case you need to reinstall Leopard at a later date...


Yeah, I completely loathe this particular thing. WTH was Apple thinking! I think some influential Apple engineer just returned from a trip to Redmond.



			
				DARK LORD said:
			
		

> I think drgrudge's name should be added to the first post


Yeah, it should...



			
				DARK LORD said:
			
		

> LOL @ Take a looksie at this *www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJCnzBs4XDs


LOL! That was very funny.  Wish it was a tad slower though.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> I haven't used Opera so...
> 1) Not sure what this feature is.


It is exactly the same as the snapback feature of Safari.



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> By the way..guys, seen this site? *www.dockulicious.com/


I've been trying to make these guys catch the Dock skinning craze ever since Leopard's been released. Hope this helps. 

@jamesbond007
What is your name?


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, atleast I got the full Leopard DVD.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 17, 2007)

I see you are back...with vengeance!

Anyway, that feature with the Command+Shift+4, it shows the cursor so you can select it right? Now once you start dragging, what if you wanted a little more on the side where you started? You have to cancel the box and do it all over again. Now, you press the Spacebar and you can move the box to whereever you want to while dragging. Get it? Still no? Forget it.



> Originally Posted by drgrudge
> Goobi, I think we need to the thing we did last night...
> 
> What was that?


That's a secret between me and the Doctor. Stay out of it Kolkatistian.

And me likes the current dock. Will change it in a few months after I'm bored of it. That scrollbar thing was a godsend though...


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 17, 2007)

Its only iChat that crashes for me. Effects work fine in PhotoBooth


----------



## yash (Nov 17, 2007)

*yashrg.deviantart.com/art/Paintbrush-Docktheme-69958648 pimpmydock is awesome software.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 17, 2007)

aryayush, you're back! 



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> No earthing. Just get the socket earthed and use the tri-pin plug.


 Yesterday an electrician came and confirmed that earthing was not there in that socket. But he didn't know how to earth a socket! 

The MegSafe adapter has a thing which can be removed... so I need to buy a 3 pin plug and attach that? How much does Apple charge? 




			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> I don't and my battery performs pretty decently. Ever since upgrading to Leopard, it has started giving me around three hours of backup. Don't disconnect the power cord on full charge.


This one runs for over 4 hours after a full charge with a USB mouse connected, BT & AirPort is off and Screen brightness reduced. 

You sure that battery is not affected when we plug it eve after it's fully charged? I used Dell 6400 for some 8 months and I used to do this and my battery comes for around 3 hrs will full charge, whereas some of colleagues who power it always found the battery doesn't last 2.5 hrs also. 




			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Don't shut down your Mac. When you're done for the day, just shut down the lid and stow it away. My Mac is never shut down unless some update forces me to. Sleep is just so damn convenient and full proof. It is also better for the battery.


I've asked this to Goobi as well, but let me see what's your opinion. 

I got a BSNL Unlimited connection. If I run my MBP 24/7, won't there be any problem?


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 17, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Another free piece of advice: Don't shut down your Mac. When you're done for the day, just shut down the lid and stow it away. My Mac is never shut down unless some update forces me to. Sleep is just so damn convenient and full proof. It is also better for the battery.


 
Does Mac OS X allows u to hybernate? Its better then sleep & saves battery


----------



## goobimama (Nov 17, 2007)

While there is a feature called "Safe Sleep", you have to enable it from the terminal. But then no one uses it cause sleeping the laptop is much much better. The iBook can run for 12-14 days on a single charge in sleep mode.


----------



## narangz (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Comic Life for Windows is out of Beta! Amazing piece of software. Try and see for yourself.
> 
> *plasq.com/
> 
> By the way..guys, seen this site? *www.dockulicious.com/



Thank you for this piece of info! 



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Yesterday an electrician came and confirmed that earthing was not there in that socket. But he didn't know how to earth a socket!



Then how come he knows if the socket is properly grounded or not?  To get the earthing done call some hardware store. They'll do the boring for you. After that call some _good_ electrician.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 17, 2007)

Wait. The electrician said the socket doesn't have earthing ? That doesn't mean his whole house doesn't have one.


----------



## iMav (Nov 17, 2007)

^^ not necessary ...


----------



## aryayush (Nov 17, 2007)

... uh oh.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> I see you are back...with vengeance!


LOL! Got the connection renewed. Paid Rs. 1,922 more to the suckass company. 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Anyway, that feature with the Command+Shift+4, it shows the cursor so you can select it right? Now once you start dragging, what if you wanted a little more on the side where you started? You have to cancel the box and do it all over again. Now, you press the Spacebar and you can move the box to whereever you want to while dragging. Get it? Still no? Forget it.


I get it and it was there in Tiger too, pal.



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> aryayush, you're back!


Yeah, baby! 



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> he didn't know how to earth a socket!


Some electrician he is! LOL!



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> The MegSafe adapter has a thing which can be removed... so I need to buy a 3 pin plug and attach that? How much does Apple charge?


Your Mac came with two cords. One has the MagSafe end and the other one has a three-pin plug. You can attach both the cords together. Try it. It is another inspired piece of engineering.



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> This one runs for over 4 hours after a full charge with a USB mouse connected, BT & AirPort is off and Screen brightness reduced.


Yeah, well, I have a seventeen inch screen at full brightness, more than twenty applications running at any given time, Bluetooth and Wi-Fi both switched on with Wi-Fi being in use all the time. Three hours is pretty decent. 



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> You sure that battery is not affected when we plug it eve after it's fully charged?


Yes, I am sure. The battery will die when it will and there is nothing you can do about it.



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> If I run my MBP 24/7, won't there be any problem?


Uhh... dude, it's a Mac. 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Does Mac OS X allows u to hybernate?


Yes, it does but it is called "deep sleep".



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Its better then sleep


That's what I'd thought too when I'd just switched. But I've long since changed my opinion. Hibernation is absolutely no match for sleeping. Not even close. Nothing beats the convenience of shutting the lid and stowing your notebook away and then returning to it eight hours later and getting to work right away. It's awesome!


----------



## goobimama (Nov 17, 2007)

Well it's not. I still have Tiger on the iBook and tried it out at the Apple store as well. You can't move the bounding box with the spacebar.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Your Mac came with two cords. One has the MagSafe end and the other one has a three-pin plug. You can attach both the cords together. Try it. It is another inspired piece of engineering.


Yeah, I'll try and see what happens. But when I tried it the first time, there was issues in another socket. But yet to try the 3 pin in the present one. 



			
				narangz said:
			
		

> Then how come he knows if the socket is properly grounded or not?  To get the earthing done call some hardware store. They'll do the boring for you. After that call some _good_ electrician.


He had 2 wires connected to a bulb and tried different permutations and combinations in the socket and came to a conclusion that earthing is not in place. 




			
				DARK LORD said:
			
		

> The electrician said the socket doesn't have earthing ?


  Not really. Some socket had earthing and in place and some didn't. We checked 3 sockets and only one had earthing. Tried charging MBP in that socket and the "vibrations" were reduced to 75%   But that guy said he didn't feel any vibrations. 

So guess it's earthing issue and I'll call some other electrician and get the stuff done.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 17, 2007)

@drgrudge:
*offtopic* The female in your avatar. I've seen her somewhere. Is she a newsreader or something ?


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 17, 2007)

DARK LORD said:
			
		

> @drgrudge:
> *offtopic* The female in your avatar. I've seen her somewhere. Is she a newsreader or something ?


Yeah, she is. Smriti Rao.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 17, 2007)

Ohh  You've had that avatar since 'ever'. ANy specific reasons :>


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 17, 2007)

DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Ohh  You've had that avatar since 'ever'. ANy specific reasons :>


Hmm.. The avatar is since 9 months or or. No particular reason, but I think she got all things I expect from my girl... attitude, looks, character (I hope so!).


----------



## praka123 (Nov 17, 2007)

someone is creating threads on genelia d`souza,now smriti rao(telegu?) wth?


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 17, 2007)

^^ 
That won't happen.  I'm not a fan or something like that.. just that I happen to like some girl like her.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 17, 2007)

carry ur MBP along with u,may be some tech-savvy girls catch you for it  and ur MBP is pink color i suppose


----------



## narangz (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Macs.*



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll try and see what happens. But when I tried it the first time, there was issues in another socket. But yet to try the 3 pin in the present one.
> 
> 
> He had 2 wires connected to a bulb and tried different permutations and combinations in the socket and came to a conclusion that earthing is not in place.
> ...



Just remember some idiots connect neutral wire in earth pin of the socket. If 1 socket has proper earthing then he just needs to connect to that socket & move around that wire in every room & connect all the sockets.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 17, 2007)

praka123 - 
Hehe.... why would anyone want girls like that? I want girls who like me, not for MBP, money or other cool things.  


narangz - 
I'll remember that. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## narangz (Nov 17, 2007)

^^  I want girlS? yaar 1 se kaam nahi chalega?


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 17, 2007)

Is this an Apple thread?  

I meant the numbers of girls in India not that I "want" many girls.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 17, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Well it's not. I still have Tiger on the iBook and tried it out at the Apple store as well. You can't move the bounding box with the spacebar.


Oh. Guess I was wrong then. I do remember moving that selection box when I was on Tiger though...


----------



## praka123 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Here’s a Mac FAQ if You’re Looking to Buy a Computer*

^so no azureus?better deluge torrent-it is by far a good alternative for azureus and uses less resources.u need to be using mac ports to have deluge installed.
*forum.deluge-torrent.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=401&sid=acc17508a7c7b07ca82869c3bc5f993f

btw ies4osx uses wine emulator+ie6/7 engine.it is in particular useful for website testing.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Here’s a Mac FAQ if You’re Looking to Buy a Computer*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Goobimama? You? Calling me goobimama? I thought you despised that name.


Nope. What gave you that idea, goobimama? 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Anyway, I have yet to even install crossover on my mac.


Dude, I wrote a huge tutorial for you and you did not even use it.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Here’s a Mac FAQ if You’re Looking to Buy a Computer*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> As for torrenting on Macs, I find Transmission to be more than capable for _my_ needs.


I don't think so. That ratio on TorrentLeech and HDBits does not maintain itself, you know.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Here’s a Mac FAQ if You’re Looking to Buy a Computer*

Array baba. I don't have proper internet at home. What's the point of installing all these things if I only have to get a song or two once in a way? :angry smiley:


----------



## iMav (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Here’s a Mac FAQ if You’re Looking to Buy a Computer*

theres a mac version of azureus


----------



## goobimama (Nov 18, 2007)

*myskitch.com/spawn_dooley/lovethisthread-20071118-001659.jpg

Btw, check out this extensive list of free mac softwares. A recommended go-through.



> *Top Best 55 Mac OS X Free And Opensource Software*
> 
> Many designers use Macintosh for working. Its software tends to be very visually attractive and usable, but it's not easy to find free software for Mac.
> Although some of the freeware that was mentioned in the previous list (that are in my Resources section) can be also run in Mac, there was the need to do a list just for it.
> ...


*www.emmaalvarez.com/2007/11/top-best-55-mac-os-x-free-and.html

______________________________

I'm having this issue with Finder+Coverflow+Keynote. I remember in the keynote you could flip through keynote slides just as flipping through PDF pages. I don't get those arrows. Just wanted to check if it's a bug on my end.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 18, 2007)

I can do that. No problems.

I have a problem with QuickTime Player. While playing a movie in QuickTime Player in full screen, the Dock suddenly pops out of the bottom if it is not configured to auto-hide. I then have to hide it manually and restore it when I'm done with the movie.

It is very frustrating when you're watching the movie from a distance and you have to fix it twenty minutes into the movie. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## goobimama (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope. But then again, I don't watch movies using Quicklook so I can't really say.


----------



## iMav (Nov 18, 2007)

guys is there a way by which itunes automatically updates its library when new songs are added to a folder on tiger

1 more thing now that i finally found a way to hide all drives from the desktop is there a way to bring the my os x my computer equivalent on the desktop ... to be more precise see the screenshot below ... 

is it possible to bring the The Devil'z Adv0cate link in the left sidebar on the top (The 1 highlighted) - to the desktop 

*img98.imageshack.us/img98/8052/screenshot01rv7.jpg


----------



## goobimama (Nov 19, 2007)

2) Even I've tried to make an alias of the mother-of-all in the hierarchy (for use in Frontrow) but I don't think one can create an alias of that.

I'm not sure is this is there since Tiger, but when I minimised my iChat window, I found that the user-picture is shown in the dock. Nice touch.

Is it me or has ink improved in Leopard? Cause I'm finding it much easier to write using my tablet. For instance, I wrote all this by hand with my crappy handwriting and no typos.


----------



## yash (Nov 19, 2007)

I guess it depends. I Wrote Hiç using my graphire 4


----------



## iMav (Nov 19, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> For instance, I wrote all this by hand with *my crappy handwriting* and* no typos*.


 in other words good hand writing = typos  - another boo boo by leopard


----------



## goobimama (Nov 19, 2007)

I guess. Well I'm not complaining. 

Again, is it just me or has speech recognition improved as well? It's recognising my accent quite well. I've set up a lot of stuff to be speakable. Seems to work pretty well.

ooh. There's so many ways to navigate through my mac. I'm spoilt with choices...


----------



## iMav (Nov 19, 2007)

any help regarding itunes


----------



## aryayush (Nov 19, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Nope. But then again, I don't watch movies using Quicklook so I can't really say.




Where did Quick Look come in? No one would watch whole movies using Quick Look. I was talking about QuickTime Player, mate. You gotta start paying some attention here. 



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> *img98.imageshack.us/img98/8052/screenshot01rv7.jpg


For a guy who claims to not like the Mac OS, you spend an awful lot of time customising it. 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> I'm not sure is this is there since Tiger, but when I minimised my iChat window, I found that the user-picture is shown in the dock. Nice touch.


This time I'm sure. It was there in Tiger too.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh right. My brother keeps watching stuff with quicklook so I got confused. Anyway, I don't have that problem you mentioned with quicktime.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 19, 2007)

You have a brother?

(Thanks for scenehd, BTW! I'm gonna take good care of this baby. First stop: Remy! )


----------



## iMav (Nov 19, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> For a guy who claims to not like the Mac OS, you spend an awful lot of time customising it.


 done it redone it undone it and redone it ... and tried a  lot of themes and tweaks etc  i am not claiming to not like it just for the sake of it but i have tried to an extenet and hence at times said well actually alwys said thats its not good enough  

now any solution to my previously mentioned problems please


----------



## aryayush (Nov 19, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> done it redone it undone it and redone it ... and tried a  lot of themes and tweaks etc  i am not claiming to not like it just for the sake of it but i have tried to an extenet and hence at times said well actually alwys said thats its not good enough


Blah blah blah. Quit the pretense already.


----------



## iMav (Nov 19, 2007)

me & pretence dont normally come together


----------



## aryayush (Nov 20, 2007)

LOL! You've got some great grammar there.

One tiny note about Alex, the new synthesised English voice in Leopard - the guy even _breathes_. I'm not kidding you. It still has some kinks that need to be ironed out but the guy is extremely close to being realistic.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a text file in one of my stacks. Inside there are couple of sentences like "Done? Now get the **** out of here!"... I play them sometimes when stupidoes annoy me...

Btw, I have two brothers. (no sisters, in case anyone was getting any ideas)


----------



## aryayush (Nov 20, 2007)

WOW! And you still get to keep both the Macs!


----------



## goobimama (Nov 20, 2007)

There's nothing wow about it. Just two greasy brothers. And anyway, no one gets to touch _my_ mac other than it's remote. And I said no sisters. Stop digging around...


----------



## aryayush (Nov 20, 2007)

Ha! Ha! OK.

(BTW, the short form for "it is" is "it's". In the sentence above, you'd have to use "its", without the apostrophe. )

Have you seen the rumours of the tablet Mac? Even Gruber seems to think that they might be true. Would you guys buy (or be interested in) one if they were and it was launched this January?


----------



## goobimama (Nov 20, 2007)

Well if it has a multi-touch display, then of course. But if it is anything like the current tablet PC then I dont think so. And of course, if budget permits. 

Btw, did you try out the iChat Matte thing that was posted on TUAW? Those Aqua bubbles look so out of place now with the flat iTunesy toolbar et al.

Btw, that it'sy thing. I always get confused. I understand now but I don't think I'll carry it through for more than the next five minutes. Be prepared to correct me again.

____

Remember we had that discussion about photoshop creating it's own thumbnails and such? Well here's something that'll remove the thumbnails from the icons so OS X can render them...
*www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/17460


----------



## yash (Nov 20, 2007)

hehe, funny you'd bring up tablet pcs... remember we tried out whether pressure sensitivity worked in remote desktop? Thus, I would rather prefer buying a cintiq.


----------



## iMav (Nov 20, 2007)

guys is it possible for itunes to automatically update its library????


----------



## goobimama (Nov 20, 2007)

^^ I don't think so. Stuff has to go through iTunes to get added.


----------



## iMav (Nov 20, 2007)

any other audio player something like winamp for os x


----------



## goobimama (Nov 20, 2007)

Cog is very much like winamp. VLC is also there.


----------



## iMav (Nov 20, 2007)

k will try cog have vlc but want a prper audio only player ...


----------



## superczar (Nov 20, 2007)

Cog looks neat....Pretty much like itunes..I just hope its not as resource hungry!


----------



## superczar (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Here’s a Mac FAQ if You’re Looking to Buy a Computer*



> @goobimama,
> Use CrossOver, dude. I'm assuming you already use it for µTorrent


or switch over to the new version of transmission
Supports selective file downloads and DHT works too...
Nearly as light on a mac as utorrent on windows

Good riddance from that resource hungry beast Azureus finally


----------



## goobimama (Nov 20, 2007)

Cog was the first thing I had researched when I was going to buy the mac. I didn't like iTunes for Windows and thought that I'd need a different audio player. Never really got down to installing it. I'm not sure about resource hungry (with 2GB RAM, things don't seem so resource hungry) but I love my coverflow iTunes...

*cogx.org/images/screenshot006.png
Much neater than Winamp I must say. And with the unified treatment it will get in Leopard, it should look even better....


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Here’s a Mac FAQ if You’re Looking to Buy a Computer*

superczar - 
Transmission sucks man. Supports selective file downloads but you need to choose them after you start the torrent (a very small thing, but still...). Goobi uses Transmission, but I won't recommend to anyone. 

Try out Azureus 2.5.04.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Here’s a Mac FAQ if You’re Looking to Buy a Computer*

Btw, Dr. Do try Xtorrent. I tell you, if only that app was 'made' free. Features like automatically adding downloaded music to iTunes and such just get me all worked up...


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Here’s a Mac FAQ if You’re Looking to Buy a Computer*

^^ 
You know I got some super big data transfers in progress. Once I'm done with it, then I'm gonna try other clients one by one. 

I downloaded Azureus, but that 3.xx version sucks, so leeched the 2.5.0.4, will have to see how that goes about.


----------



## iMav (Nov 20, 2007)

i installed it looks simple and easy i like the drawer feature


----------



## aryayush (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Here’s a Mac FAQ if You’re Looking to Buy a Computer*



			
				superczar said:
			
		

> or switch over to the new version of transmission


Oh, it's the best. No doubt. Drag the download link and it starts the download. Extremely light weight. Good interface. No mess. 

We have to use µTorrent for some other purposes...



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Goobi uses Transmission, but I won't recommend to anyone.


I use it too. Around seventy-three percent of Mac OS X users who use the BitTorrent network use Transmission. It's the best, dude.

And don't get me started on Azureus. JAVA. Extremely clunky and slow interface. Bleagh!

BTW, this sort of discussion should be carried on in _the_ thread.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Here’s a Mac FAQ if You’re Looking to Buy a Computer*

I love it when you drag a torrent into the transmission window and it shows you how many files are there and size before you release the mouse button.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh, I love that too. Really neat.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> if budget permits.


You have budgets? _You_ have budgets! 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Btw, did you try out the iChat Matte thing that was posted on TUAW? Those Aqua bubbles look so out of place now with the flat iTunesy toolbar et al.


Looked pretty ugly to me in the screenshots, so I did not try it out. I like the candy-like bubbles.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Btw, that it'sy thing. I always get confused. I understand now but I don't think I'll carry it through for more than the next five minutes. Be prepared to correct me again.


Oh c'mon. You don't even need to make an effort. This is very easy to catch on.



			
				yash said:
			
		

> hehe, funny you'd bring up tablet pcs... remember we tried out whether pressure sensitivity worked in remote desktop?


Yes, I do but I don't really know what it has to do with this conversation...


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 20, 2007)

Moved the torrent clients discussion from that thread to here.  


*11 Reasons why Transmission sucks (IMO):*
1. Slow speeds. Seriously I got less than 13 KBps for a day with 3 well seeded torrents from a Private Tracker! When I restarted it, then it was back to normal. 
Besides that, the average speed that I'm getting is only 26 KBPs whereas I used to get 30-31 in utorrent. 

2. Where is the "Flush to HDD after...." option? When I had to force shut my Mac, all the data downloaded were gone! That was a 6 GB+ torrent. 

3. It's downloading a lot of junk data. Packets being downloaded even if it already has it. I know this has to do with the number of seeders and the size of the file, but still the amount it downloads is above average. 

4. 80% of the time I don't cheat, but if I want to cheat, then this is not the client for you. 

5. Supports selective file downloads but you need to choose them after you start the torrent (a very small thing, but still...).

6. Not connecting to sufficient peers. Torrent client dont connect to 100% of the peers but this one selects only 55-60% and the normally it should be 75-80%. 

7. I don't think it supports DHT. But I didn't try out any Public Trackers torrents to test it. It does have PEX, but I'm not sure as what's this PEX is. Maybe it's just the DHT in another name or does the same function. 

8. Sleep management is BS. When the system sleeps, Transmission also sleeps. But check the preferences settings. 

9. When you pause a torrent, then it losses the peers. This should not happen. I know when you pause and gradually the peers get disconnected from us, but this one looses all peers. 

10. I can't ban any peers. 

11. Speed limit mode is BS. It's not working. I've changed the settings in the preferences but still I'm not getting that wok. 



I've used this Transmission for some 8 days or so, but there might be some mistakes or I must have overlooked some things.

Apple MacBook users: 

*www.apple.com/batteries/notebooks.html
*
"Apple does not recommend leaving your portable plugged in all the time."*


----------



## goobimama (Nov 20, 2007)

Telling you dude. I don't ever bother with whether I leave it plugged in, or discharged or whatever. Still works perfectly. 

Btw, since you love firefox so much, you might like this subtle change to the icon... 
*www.artofadambetts.com/images/postgraphics/icons/firefox.png
Download: *www.artofadambetts.com/files/iconset/FirefoxIcons.zip


----------



## aryayush (Nov 20, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> 1. Slow speeds. Seriously I got less than 13 KBps for a day with 3 well seeded torrents from a Private Tracker! When I restarted it, then it was back to normal.
> Besides that, the average speed that I'm getting is only 26 KBPs whereas I used to get 30-31 in utorrent.


I use both µTorrent and Transmission on the same Mac and both run at the maximum possible speed. No problems at all.

In the 'Advanced' tab under the Transmission preferences, check whether your port is successfully mapped and open or not. They may be the problem.



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> 2. Where is the "Flush to HDD after...." option? When I had to force shut my Mac, all the data downloaded were gone! That was a 6 GB+ torrent.


Why'd you have to force shut down your Mac? I've never yet had to do that (except once with a developer preview build of Leopard).



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> 3. It's downloading a lot of junk data. Packets being downloaded even if it already has it. I know this has to do with the number of seeders and the size of the file, but still the amount it downloads is above average.


Which version are you using?



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> 4. 80% of the time I don't cheat, but if I want to cheat, then this is not the client for you.


Agreed. All Mac clients suck in this department.



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> 5. Supports selective file downloads but you need to choose them after you start the torrent (a very small thing, but still...).


You got that right. It is an _extremely_ small thing. Absolutely unnoticeable for me. 



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> 6. Not connecting to sufficient peers. Torrent client dont connect to 100% of the peers but this one selects only 55-60% and the normally it should be 75-80%.


Again, check the port forwarding.



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> 7. I don't think it supports DHT. But I didn't try out any Public Trackers torrents to test it. It does have PEX, but I'm not sure as what's this PEX is. Maybe it's just the DHT in another name or does the same function.


Absolutely no clue what you are talking about...



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> 8. Sleep management is BS. When the system sleeps, Transmission also sleeps. But check the preferences settings.


The latest version gives you the option to prevent that.



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> 9. When you pause a torrent, then it losses the peers. This should not happen. I know when you pause and gradually the peers get disconnected from us, but this one looses all peers.


I like this implementation much better. As soon as you pause, it stops immediately and the tracker gets updated immediately too. µTorrent is unreliable in this department.



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> 10. I can't ban any peers.


LOL! Who cares! 



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> 11. Speed limit mode is BS. It's not working. I've changed the settings in the preferences but still I'm not getting that wok.


Works for me, though I never need to use it. Mac OS X always gives preference to Safari so your Internet browsing experience gets affected quite negligibly.



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> I've used this Transmission for some 8 days or so, but there might be some mistakes or I must have overlooked some things.


The problem is that you're still a Windows user at heart. Give it a few months and I'm sure you'll be singing a different tune.

You just type the name of the website in the address bar in Safari, search for the torrent, drag the download link to Transmission and continue browsing. Who cares about anything else! I know I don't. 



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Apple MacBook users:
> 
> *www.apple.com/batteries/notebooks.html
> *
> "Apple does not recommend leaving your portable plugged in all the time."*


Apple says that, "For proper maintenance of a lithium-based battery, it’s important to keep the electrons in it moving occasionally." Since I always disconnect the power cord at night and put the notebook to sleep and then charge it again the next day, I'm doing the right thing. The electrons keep moving occasionally.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 20, 2007)

PEX is a Peer-EXchange feature. Helps in creating "a DHT local to a torrent". Your client exchanges peers with the connected ones. While Azureus's DHT is global and can work trackerless, the PEX isn't so.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 20, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> In the 'Advanced' tab under the Transmission preferences, check whether your port is successfully mapped and open or not. They may be the problem.


 It's open and mapped. 




			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Why'd you have to force shut down your Mac? I've never yet had to do that (except once with a developer preview build of Leopard).


The VLC player was playing a currpted .dat file and it got stuck. That time being a new switcher, I forgot the force quit application shortcut. 



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Which version are you using?


0.93 (3811) which happens to be the latest version. 



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Agreed. All Mac clients suck in this department.


No, did you forget Azureus? 

I'm yet to try out other clients, then we can see if other clients got this option. 



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> The latest version gives you the option to prevent that.


No it does not. It was annoying in the beginning, then I changed the system preferences for sleep. 



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> I like this implementation much better. As soon as you pause, it stops immediately and the tracker gets updated immediately too. µTorrent is unreliable in this department.


This is not good. I don't have a 2 mbps connection. When I want to browse or quickly load some sites, then I pause the torrent client and resume. When I loose peers, it's an issue for me. 

See, you can update the tracker in utorrent, whenever you want to. Also I think (not 100% sure) that there's option where you can set the tracker updates time. 




			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> LOL! Who cares!


Some MOFOs who just leech and don't give back need to be kicked out. Yeah, I do check all this occasionally. 




			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> The problem is that you're still a Windows user at heart. Give it a few months and I'm sure you'll be singing a different tune.


I want to have a good experience with my Mac. I don't mind changing opinion later on. 



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> PEX is a Peer-EXchange feature. Helps in creating "a DHT local to a torrent". Your client exchanges peers with the connected ones. While Azureus's DHT is global and can work trackerless, the PEX isn't so.


Thanks for explaining. So PEX is not DHT... ie, all PEX is DHT but all DHT is not PEX.



By the way, I ditched Transmission for now. I'm using Azureus. The UI is the ugliest I've seen in my Mac but not resource hungry. What's the point of having a high end system? My Firefox used around 3% of CPU and Azureus used around 6% CPU. I've no issues with that. Also Vezu thing sucks, we should use 2.5.0.4 and not 3.0.5.4. 

Azureus rocks! In terms of features (which I need and use) it's even better than utorrent!  

But I'm going to try the following torrents in the coming days before I install Leopard: 
1. Xtorrent
2. Tomato Torrent (mail2and once said this is the best software on his Mac Mini)
3. Deluge 
4. Any other? I'll test and see what's going to be good for my usage.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 20, 2007)

Deluge is almost equal to uTorrent, and just as fast. Only, it needs to be charged with some extra plugins from the website.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 21, 2007)

Tomato torrent is the worst. In the beginning tomato was the only viable option and I hated the mac for that. 

@Qwerty: you using some kind of OS X?


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 21, 2007)

^^ 
I'm just gonna try it and see. Tomato Torrent is based on BT engine (which is powered by uTorrent). 

Qwerty is an OSS user. Deluge/Azureus runs on *nix and OS X naa...


----------



## aryayush (Nov 21, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> No, did you forget Azureus?


No, I did not. But JAVA applications will never ever be installed on my Mac again. They're all dead to me, no matter how many features they have.



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> No it does not. It was annoying in the beginning, then I changed the system preferences for sleep.


Look at this screenshot:
*img68.imageshack.us/img68/2982/transmissionpreferencesig2.png
There's the option you want, right there at the bottom.



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> 1. Xtorrent


You did not like Transmission, you're definitely not gonna like Xtorrent.



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> 2. Tomato Torrent (mail2and once said this is the best software on his Mac Mini)


Sucks!



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> 3. Deluge


The home page has the dreaded phrase "cross-platform". Might work for you but I'm definitely not gonna try this one.

You guys gotta watch this really clever dual banner advertisement posted by Apple on the web. Watch this YouTube video.

Don't miss it. It is definitely the best one yet.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 21, 2007)

aryayush - 
The bottom option in  the Transmission is not working for me. That's what I indirectly hinted when I said: "When the system sleeps, Transmission also sleeps. *But check the preferences settings.* "


----------



## aryayush (Nov 21, 2007)

Uh oh. That's weird.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 21, 2007)

Time for some Apple news: 

1. Apple's Black Friday Promo: Ready. Set. Shop.
*www.macrumors.com/2007/11/20/apples-black-friday-promo-ready-set-shop/

Can we get an iPhone for less than $350? 

2.  The reason there's a "Cult of Mac" - "My PowerBook Has a Dead Pixel. It'll Be a Few Days, Here's a Macbook Pro."
*bc.tech.coop/blog/071118.html

3. The Gizmodo Ultimate Black Friday Deal Guide
*gizmodo.com/gadgets/black-friday-plan/the-gizmodo-ultimate-black-friday-deal-guide-324697.php


Some nice deals there, only thing is short notice! I might buy the iPhone, if the price is around $300-$325.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 21, 2007)

Lucky you! Completely useless for us... 

I read the dead pixel story. Those are so common, it really didn't seem worth it to me to post it here.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 21, 2007)

Woah that is a nice dual-banner ad! Well done....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 21, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> @Qwerty: you using some kind of OS X?


No, never used one. Deluge is a PyGTK program, so it best works on Linux


----------



## aryayush (Nov 21, 2007)

@Milind
How do you configure two Macs (MacBooks, to be specific) running Tiger for file sharing through a LAN cable? In Leopard, all you have to do is plug it in and it appears in the sidebar. How to go about it in Tiger?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 21, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> By the way, I ditched Transmission for now. I'm using Azureus. The UI is the ugliest I've seen in my Mac but not resource hungry. What's the point of having a high end system? My Firefox used around 3% of CPU and Azureus used around 6% CPU. I've no issues with that. Also Vezu thing sucks, we should use 2.5.0.4 and not 3.0.5.4.
> 
> Azureus rocks! In terms of features (which I need and use) it's even better than utorrent!
> 
> ...


BTW,I am using Azureus 3.0.3.4 and u can customize to the old azureus 2.x look.also,when installing download plugins u needs.
Use Azureus UI chooser and select classic to get the old looks. 
I have also used deluge.it gives good speeds.but transmission(also for Linux) sucks although it is a small client.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 21, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> BTW,I am using Azureus 3.0.3.4 and u can customize to the old azureus 2.x look.also,when installing download plugins u needs.
> Use Azureus UI chooser and select classic to get the old looks.
> I have also used deluge.it gives good speeds.but transmission(also for Linux) sucks although it is a small client.


How is Azureus 3.X better than 2.X version other than that Vezu bloat thing? Also if I use the new version, then how's the system resource going to be? 

What's the config of your rig, Prakash? 

BitTornado & Deluge is cross OS platform clients, but I have no clue as how to get it running in my machine.    Look here: *deluge-torrent.org/downloads Where is OS X mentioned?



By the way, did anyone see the $730 20" iMac sale Ad?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 21, 2007)

yes.i cannot spot any big changes except the prompt for downloading and installing plugins during install.i too hate that vuze thingy.ui customization allows old look.for changes,u shud look the changelog for azureus (believe me,lot of changes and fixes!) yes,u can press help button for release notes in azureus 


			
				changelog said:
			
		

> AZUREUS CHANGELOG
> -----------------
> 
> 
> ...


^^^ so some os x version azureus bugs are fixed.u shud try latest azureus.u wont loss ur torrents.torrents are saved in ~/.azureus folder in UNIX like platforms.

am on a 3.5 yr old rig(uses Linux full time _illya_,so no probs!) with gigabyte 915GV  board,xfx 7300 GT dual dvi gfx card,samsung octoedge dvdwriter and p4 2.8ghz prescott procee.

deluge install in os x is afaik explained in their forums.will post it if i found the link.


----------



## iMav (Nov 21, 2007)

im using azureus on os x and its pretty decent .... it gives me constant 15kbps as compared to utorrent on windows which fluctuates a lot


----------



## praka123 (Nov 21, 2007)

@grudge:it seems deluge should be installed from source in OS X 
do u use macports?then:
*forum.deluge-torrent.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=401

see,i am blind on os x details as i dont use it and never care to install it on my pc like some others  so my replies are guess works reg mac os X


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 21, 2007)

If I use the 3.x version, can I switch off vuze and the system resource is same as that of 2.x versions? 


Just switched to OS X, I can't use Deluge/BitTornado if it's going to a round about install and usage.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 21, 2007)

vuze is nowhere to be seen in my azureus 3 after i switched to 2.x ui.BTW,vuze is just some html pages loading.nothing to do with resources afaik.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 21, 2007)

^^ 
Vuze is a bloatware, BW hogger and resource sucker. CPU usage is more, AFAIK. OK lemme try and see...


----------



## iMav (Nov 21, 2007)

o trust me that vuze thing so full of crap i start a torrent the bloody thing shows bikin clad women in the screen on the right


----------



## goobimama (Nov 21, 2007)

@aayush: Same thing. Just plug the cables in. Only thing is you have to go into the "Network" tab in finder and connect to it.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 21, 2007)

@iMav .. you can disable that loading vuze and just load the classis interface.. just check in the settings.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 21, 2007)

----------

Installed Safari 3.04 for Windows. I must say it is a big improvement over the previous version. I had no problems with stability and such, but there were a few issues with minimizing, spell-check, among others. Feels more like a real contender to the others... And the buttons have got some Leopard treatment to them 

---

*Deleting Time Machine backups*
*www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2655/leopard_time_machine_delete_files_folders_from_backup

I didn't realise this is all it takes to delete a Time Machine backup!
*media.tech-recipes.com/rx_images/osx/leopard/time_machine_delete_backups_2.jpg


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 21, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> o trust me that vuze thing so full of crap i start a torrent the bloody thing shows bikin clad women in the screen on the right


now azureus isn't the best torrent client out there, better try its alternatives


----------



## goobimama (Nov 21, 2007)

This is a bit weird but what the hell. I was bored last night so I thought I'd do a smalltime apple wally. I tried using the Pen tool but it came too smooth. So then I decided to brush it in. It's still not complete (none of my projects ever are) but here's what it looks like. 
*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.be7bff864d.jpg
(Bout 800KB, 1920*1200)
Hit me with it. I think I can take it.


----------



## superczar (Nov 21, 2007)

ZOMG..LOL goobi, you seriously need to take a break from your Mac


----------



## goobimama (Nov 21, 2007)

Heheh. Well I've done other ones as well, but you see, i can't post an image of a cat in an apple discussions thread now can I?


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 21, 2007)

( Congrats to everyone. We're on the 100th page )


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 21, 2007)

Ok, I leeched the 3.x of Azureus but where can I cut out the Vuze cr@p? I was searching the preferences, there was an option, but after restarting also didnt work. I find 2.x sufficient.


----------



## superczar (Nov 21, 2007)

I am sick of the slowdowns on my machine off late
Seems my mini needs a RAM upgrade to 2 Gig 
but It's not easy to open the damn thing


----------



## iMav (Nov 21, 2007)

@grudgy: go to preferneces there under interface there u will find startup there choose show my torrents and theres another option which has (2.x) or something similar .. then it skips vuze and goes directly to normal show but vuze is still there it just doesnt show on starting 

goobi cog sux man it sux so much no tag editing wtf aaaaaahhhhh crap


----------



## goobimama (Nov 21, 2007)

I wouldn't know much about cog. Have never used it.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 21, 2007)

Vuze is a resource hogger takes 81 MB and 7% CPU requirements. 2.x takes 51 MB and 5-6% CPU. For comparison, Transmission took 18 MB and FX 120 MB (opened all day long). 

I'm happy with 2.x, I really can't see any big difference. Also how to stop this  update thing? I don't want Azureus to check for updates. 

P.S: Thanks iMav for pointing, I forgot to save the settings last time around.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 21, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> @aayush: Same thing. Just plug the cables in. Only thing is you have to go into the "Network" tab in finder and connect to it.


OK. 

The Apple logo is a bit titled in your wallpaper. And it is not wallpaper material anyway. I mean, it looks like a good painting but I don't think many people would want to see that every time they hit F11.

The discussions going on here are too boring for me...


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 21, 2007)

> The discussions going on here are too boring for me...



glad u said it...

Mac sux, Vista rox 

there, now it should get interesting


----------



## goobimama (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah. Linuxy stuff kind of has that effect...


----------



## iMav (Nov 21, 2007)

well il tell u 1 thing though os x is better than linux any day  as i have said before it is the best unix distro  .... damn os x wasnt even half as hard as ubunutu to get it started on my comp


----------



## aryayush (Nov 21, 2007)

All those interested and not interested should head on over to Engadget and look at Apple's best and most creative web advertisment ever. Just check it out! It is so damn cool!


----------



## aryayush (Nov 21, 2007)

*The two thousandth post!*

*YAY! WE'VE HIT THE TWO THOUSANDTH POST!!*

​


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 21, 2007)

Saw it on Youtube


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 22, 2007)

I got an issue... for the past 2 days when I'm using Azureus and leaving the system, it's sleeping (or whatever) and in the morning I'm not able to wake it. The display is not sleep, maybe the system is. 

The normal waking things is not working (pressing any key, moving mouse). I'm pressing the Power button for 3 secs and the sleep indicator goes off and when I press that button again to start. 

When I used Transmission, there was no issue. All the Sleep settings are in place (ie display sleep only and computer/HDD sleeps never). 

Any idea?


----------



## aryayush (Nov 22, 2007)

What does the sleep indicator say in the morning? That is, does the light on the button at the front pulse?


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 22, 2007)

It is not pausing. It's solid only, but I'm not able to wake it up normally. 

I guess the problem lies with Azureus. If the PC is doing nothing (other than the transfer), then Azureus is not downloading and after some time the PC sleeps.


----------



## iMav (Nov 22, 2007)

iv left azureus over night a lot of times .... try disabling the sleep settings of ur mac


----------



## praka123 (Nov 22, 2007)

check whether the internet connxn is up or not!if lancard is also down,how can adsl connxn/pppoe works!.I dont think azureus is the culprit!


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 22, 2007)

Azurues is the culprit. Even now I've restarted the Mac. Sleep is disabled and I've checked the setting of Azureus as well. 

But this time I found out that the sleep indicator though blinking solid, the intnesity was low. When I closed the lid, then the light was even brighter. 

Going to see for one more time and still if this continues, then I'm ditching Azureus or use some trick...

After searching, found this: *www.mac-forums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73790


I also have a 
1. USB Mouse connected
2. MagSafe connected (but with power or without it)
3. Ethernet cord connected


----------



## goobimama (Nov 22, 2007)

Solid white light indicates that the display is off but the machine is not in sleep mode. At least that's the case on my mac. When it's sleep, the white light pulses...


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 22, 2007)

^^ 
I searched in Apple Discussion forums and found this:
*discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1233141&tstart=0

"Surprise, surprise. The issue is apparently the logic board. It seems this is an extremely common problem on Apple Laptops.

To everyone having similar issues, take it to a service shop, cause the problem is likely something similar."

I spoke to the Apple Service guys today and going to take the MBP to them tomorrow.


----------



## iMav (Nov 22, 2007)

so in other words using azureus just showed u that there is a problem in ur macbook so i guess in a thankful gesture to it u should shift azuresu only


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 22, 2007)

^^ 
That's what I'm taking positively out of this. I'm using to run both Transmission and Azureus today and tomorrow I'll close Transmission and go to Apple Service with the issue. 


Guys, by the way, when is display is at sleep, how does the sleep indicator slow? It's solid for me.


----------



## iMav (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey this might helpful to some1 -

For Black Friday (also known as the day after Thanksgiving), Microsoft's Macintosh Business Unit will offer a one-day special on Office 2008.

"Basically, you buy any version of Office 2004 and you get a $100 rebate," said Chris Swenson, director of software industry analysis at NPD Group. "For $6.99, when Office 2008 is released, Microsoft will send you Office 2008 Special Media Edition."

Microsoft already offers the Special Media Edition upgrade. The $100 rebate is new and available only for the one day.

What makes the deal sweet and cheap is its applicability to Office 2004 Student and Teacher Edition. According to NPD, the Office student version accounts for most copies of the productivity suite sold at retail. However, there is no upgrade option to other Office versions. For 2008, the Student version's Entourage—the Mac equivalent to Outlook—will not support Exchange Server. The offer creates a cheap upgrade path for Mac users looking at getting Office now and don't want to spend big bucks.

"For $55.99 plus tax after rebates, someone who buys Office 2004 Student and Teacher Edition can get a product valued at almost $500—Office 2008 Special Media Edition is $499.95 full retail version and $299.95 for the upgrade version," Swenson said. "And apparently, if the customer still wants Home and Student Edition, Microsoft will send them both H&S as well as a separate box containing Expression Media."

"I'm going to be doing my rounds this Black Friday at the various retailers, and I expect Office to be flying off the shelves as a result of this special promotion—assuming Microsoft gets the word out," Swenson said. 

Source


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 23, 2007)

^^ 
You're advertising MS Office suite in an Apple thread? 
Tomorrow, we got Apple sale as well, and I saw an 20" iMac for $730 ad only tomorrow! A top end iMac for Rs 29,000! 


Reg my problem: 
As I said I ran Transmission along with Azureus yesterday night and nothing happened. Today b4 an hour or so, I took of the Transmission (but iTunes was running, closed but in dock) and nothing happened. 

I planned to take the MBP with the issue, but I'm tired to waiting for something to happen. Also I don't want to waste time going to Apple service centre and they might not give me the lappy today/immediately. It's mandatory that I net a net access till Sunday. So going to go there on Monday only. Till then, I'm running Transmission with Azureus.


----------



## iMav (Nov 23, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> ^^
> You're advertising MS Office suite in an Apple thread?


 not advertising its an offer for Mac Version of Office


----------



## aryayush (Nov 23, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Guys, by the way, when is display is at sleep, how does the sleep indicator slow? It's solid for me.


Yeah, it's like Milind said:

Dim solid light - Display sleeping, notebook working
Pulsing light - Notebook asleep
Strong solid light - It's trying to go to sleep, should be asleep within a moment or two (if it is stuck in this state, you have a problem).


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 23, 2007)

^^ 
As far as I've noticed, 
Strong solid light - Display Sleep, this is fine... 
Dim solid light - struck with this sometime, when I close the lid, then the light is strong. I definitely got an issue. Let's see what happens.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 24, 2007)

So I connected my two macs using Airport wireless. Then while transferring files from the iBook to the iMac, I realised it's going to take a little two long, especially when I had an ethernet cable in. So I plugged in the cable on both macs, when I noticed that the "Time Remaining" indicator on the transfer window just cut down to ethernet speeds! On the fly changing from airport to ethernet. Niiiice.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 24, 2007)

OK, that is just freaking cool! While I was reading your post (OK, not me, but Alex), I was thinking that you couldn't possibly be getting at what you did. This just sounds unbelievable to me.

Why, oh why, do Macs have such a low market share! It is so much better than Windows, it is not even funny.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 24, 2007)

I think I remember, with Windows, if I've connected using a wireless network, I have to actually turn of the wifi for it to transfer through ethernet....

-------------------

Anyone tried Bento here? It's pretty neat. Everything's in one application and it's a really nice interface with some core animation here and there. It crashes too often though but I feel it's going to be an application I'm going to use a lot...

Filemaker Bento


----------



## aryayush (Nov 24, 2007)

It is a GTD application, right?


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 24, 2007)

How to get the Indian flag on my menu bar? I've seen flags on the menu, but I tried many times without luck.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 24, 2007)

It is not possible. You've mostly seen the American flag only. It allows you to choose the language you will use to type on your Mac. Devanagiri has a different symbol, not the Indian flag. In any case, you'd have to select it for it to be visible in the menu bar and doing that would mean that you'd have to type in Hindi.

So, basically, it is not possible.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 24, 2007)

^^ 
Ok, bit I *think* I've seen Indian Flag on the Menubar. 

Seen this:
*lifehacker.com/software/screenshot-tour/menu-bar-show-and-tell-306871.php


It's time that I start to pimp my Mac.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 24, 2007)

Bento is a database application. It's database for home users since using Filemaker and Access is a bit beyond what the average user wants. Anyway, just give it a whirl since it is a free preview until feb 14th 2008.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey guys,

What would you prefer ? Parallels or Boot Camp for me ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 24, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> So, basically, it is not possible.


 
It is possible. i made the 16X16 pixel indian flag long back for andy.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 24, 2007)

What are you talking about! 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Bento is a database application. It's database for home users since using Filemaker and Access is a bit beyond what the average user wants. Anyway, just give it a whirl since it is a free preview until feb 14th 2008.


It is about managing your stuff and all, right?



			
				DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> What would you prefer ? Parallels or Boot Camp for me ?


Preferably none but if you have to then I would recommend Parallels.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 24, 2007)

Yep. Parallels + adequate amount of RAM (2GB ideal. 1GB is sufficient for smaller apps) does the trick for most applications. Boot camp is only for gaming and heavy apps like maybe some 3D stuff.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 24, 2007)

I have 1GB RAM only 

Oh well, I'll stick to my PC in that case..
( I need it for VB6.0 _only_ )


----------



## aryayush (Nov 24, 2007)

I just filled out that form for the Bento preview and after it was done, this is something I read on the page that followed:





> Thank You!
> Your information has been successfully submitted and received.
> In just a few minutes, you will receive an e-mail that provides the link to the private download page where you can get your free Bento Preview.
> Please be sure your spam-blocking software does not block the e-mail containing your instructions. Please add this address (*******@bentotrial.com) to your address book to _improve success of delivery_.


_[Emphasis mine.]_

What! To "improve success of delivery"? Really? This is unbelievable. How can a wholly owned subsidiary of Apple Inc. be so sloppy!


----------



## goobimama (Nov 25, 2007)

Haha. Anyway, torrents rock! Brokenstones eliminates the stupid signup...

Also, I hope you guys have upgraded to the latest Little Snitch 2.0. I must say, this was just a tool first, but now it has grown into a full grown app. The Allow/Block dialog box is very "look at the UI, looks cool" and there's a nice little network monitor for network activity...


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 25, 2007)

Lolz...now u know why we love Windows Firewall


----------



## yash (Nov 25, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Haha. Anyway, torrents rock! Brokenstones eliminates the stupid signup...
> 
> Also, I hope you guys have upgraded to the latest Little Snitch 2.0. I must say, this was just a tool first, but now it has grown into a full grown app. The Allow/Block dialog box is very "look at the UI, looks cool" and there's a nice little network monitor for network activity...


 I still get the signup thing for brokenstones! what are u talking about?


----------



## aryayush (Nov 25, 2007)

You're out of the loop, dude.

You need to fill a form if you want to download Bento officially and then you receive an email with the download link. _"Brokenstones eliminates the stupid signup..."_

You still need to have an account on BrokenStones itself, obviously.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Also, I hope you guys have upgraded to the latest Little Snitch 2.0. I must say, this was just a tool first, but now it has grown into a full grown app. The Allow/Block dialog box is very "look at the UI, looks cool" and there's a nice little network monitor for network activity...


I don't really need this one.

___________________

*BusinessWeek Online | May 21, 2001 | Commentary: Sorry, Steve: Here's Why Apple Stores Won't Work*

The most amusing this is that there is an aside for "Corrections and Clarifications" at the end of the article. It should have said, "This expert opinion has been rendered completely moronic by the events that followed this story. The author is ashamed and, like Michael Dell, promises never to try to predict anything about Steve Jobs in future."

LOL! 

Some choice quotes:





> "Apple's problem is it still believes the way to grow is serving caviar in a world that seems pretty content with cheese and crackers," gripes former Chief Financial Officer Joseph Graziano.





> "I give them two years before they're turning out the lights on a very painful and expensive mistake," says Goldstein.





> Indeed, rather than taking on the retailers who ought to be its partners, Apple would do better improving how it works with them. A good step would be to end the "think secret" approach that shrouds every new-product announcement.





> "They should let the news leak out, to convince the world how exciting their stuff is. That's how everyone else does it." Maybe it's time Steve Jobs stopped thinking quite so differently.


They, like most other people, just don't get Apple.


----------



## narangz (Nov 25, 2007)

one question to mods- why aint this thread sticky? drgrudge are there any issues?


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 25, 2007)

narangz said:
			
		

> one question to mods- why aint this thread sticky? drgrudge are there any issues?


I dunno.  Less than a dozen active Mac users in Digit Forums.. then what's the point?


----------



## narangz (Nov 25, 2007)

but look at the posts & views! it deserves to be a sticky. see i am not a mac user but still i visit this thread & learn something & share something with you guys 

Have you got the earthing thingy done?


----------



## goobimama (Nov 25, 2007)

+1 for thread to be a sticky. There's no doubt that this one deserves to be a sticky.

---------

On other news, I've been using Mail with the new Gmail IMAP support. But I find all my Spam Messages and Trash gets synced in as well. Any way to by-pass this? I love the data detectors btw. Work amazingly well...


----------



## aryayush (Nov 25, 2007)

Why do you guys want it to be a sticky? We'll just attract a lot of useless attention. A lot of non Mac users will start posting crap. Just my two cents...

@drgrudge
Can you please remove the poll?


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 25, 2007)

+2 for sticky n -2 for not making this thread sticky. Let's see what other users feel (Weightage of Mac users is more  ). 


aryayush - 
As I said b4, it can't be done. Maybe ask Admins, they might got different options than what I've. 


narangz - 
No yaar. I was busy with exams. I had CAT & IIFT exams. So no time for an electrician.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, do be frank, this thread is so active with discussions, it stays on top in any case. 
So I don't really see the point in making it a sticky.

Anyhow, a sticky would be great


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 25, 2007)

Guys suggest me an alternative for:

1. Ares (P2P software)
2. Screamer-Radio (Internet Radio ; I'm yet to try out the one in iTunes, but that software is freaking cool)
3. Foobar2000 (I know Cog, anything better?)

uTorrent along with these  are the softwares that I miss.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 25, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> As I said b4, it can't be done. Maybe ask Admins, they might got different options than what I've.


Oh yeah, I'd totally forgotten that. Sorry!

So, could you change it the following:





> Q. Should this thread be made a sticky?
> 
> 1. Of course, if there is any thread that deserves it, this is it.
> 2. Umm... not really, what's the big need!
> ...


You know what, we should keep having weekly/monthly polls on this thread. Any of us could come up with a topic. I'll post the results whenever the poll gets changed so that a record is maintained. 



			
				DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Well, do be frank, this thread is so active with discussions, it stays on top in any case.
> So I don't really see the point in making it a sticky.


Exactly.



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> 1. Ares (P2P software)


Acquisition.



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> 2. Screamer-Radio (Internet Radio ; I'm yet to try out the one in iTunes, but that software is freaking cool)


1. iTunes
2. Last.fm



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> 3. Foobar2000 (I know Cog, anything better?)


iTunes.



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> uTorrent along with these  are the softwares that I miss.


You can run µTorrent using CrossOver. I do and it works spectacularly well. You can even setup the WebUI and access it using Firefox or Camino.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 26, 2007)

I changed the poll, it's screwed up. Aayush, you should contact the Admins (Fatbeing) and see what he can do.  


I'll try the things you said and see how things shape up.


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2007)

guys whats the point of this poll  its a not needed pol for 1 at times i also wanted the thread to be a sticky but as it si this thread remains on the front page as said earlier and besides if vishal's troubleshooting can be made a sticky then on a completely windows forum with 1 section of OSS can certainly have 1 sticky for apple the reason for this thread being a sticky is that we dont need a full blown section as its not required as of now but 1 thread does no harm to the forum .... grudgy u can make it a sticky but if ur not doing it thinking that ppl will say that u bought a mac so u made it a sticky wud be as dumb as saying os x is better than windows so make it a sticky yaar .... and come up with some better poll questions


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 26, 2007)

Mr. iMav, 
The poll run for a few days (maybe 2-3 days). Personally I'm not in favour of making this thread sticky. But if our members want, then why not? 

I'm least bother about what the society may say, do you think I'll give a thought to virtual society? Remember Digit Forums is ruled by Dictators. Raaabo & drgrudge, the Dictator Admin and Mod resp.


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> I'm least bother about what the society may say,  Remember Digit Forums is ruled by Dictators. Raaabo & drgrudge, the Dictator Admin and Mod resp.


 haan toh sticky banna na ... poll woll kajunjhat kyon


----------



## yash (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm trying to record skype video calls using the call recorder demo. the problem is that it says my computer is too slow to be recording at 640x480 and keeping a decent frame rate. so the video ends up being really choppy. WHAT?! what kind of system requirements do Ecamm network say i should have in order to record a measly 640x480 video at decent frame rate?


----------



## goobimama (Nov 26, 2007)

How about iShowU? It records whatever's on the screen... I can record high def (720p) with proper framerates so..



> guys whats the point of this poll  its a not needed pol for 1 at times i also wanted the thread to be a sticky but as it si this thread remains on the front page as said earlier and besides if vishal's troubleshooting can be made a sticky then on a completely windows forum with 1 section of OSS can certainly have 1 sticky for apple the reason for this thread being a sticky is that we dont need a full blown section as its not required as of now but 1 thread does no harm to the forum .... grudgy u can make it a sticky but if ur not doing it thinking that ppl will say that u bought a mac so u made it a sticky wud be as dumb as saying os x is better than windows so make it a sticky yaar .... and come up with some better poll questions


iMav. Let me introduce you to my little friend, Punctuation.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 26, 2007)

@ drgrudge, cant u remove the entire poll itself and add it once again ???

and whats the need of making this thread anyway... 

"goobi" says "who cares" in screwed up poll  

@ drgrudge again.. Me being a MOD in another vB forum.. i have found a way to edit the existing poll... do like this:

Click on "Thread Tools" > Select "Edit Poll" > "Perform Action" > Then the "Edit Poll" page opens.. 

Under Poll options u have.. options at left and the number of votes at the right..  

In number of votes... set it to "0".. (the best way is, click on "Reset Fields" and do once again)

Anyway i'm sorry for teaching a MOD


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 26, 2007)

^^ 
No, it's not possible to delete the poll. But Admin CP might be different than Mod CP. 

I know how to edit a poll.  Reset Fields for whatever reason is NOT working. I may be ignorant, Aayush you PM FatBeing (or other Mod) to get this poll fixed. 


Also, no point in sticking this thread and I won't take action. Contact the admins if you guys want this stuck. 


Back to discussion! No more off topics.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 26, 2007)

^ alright.. i think theres a difference in vB versions.. 

yes come back to topic


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 26, 2007)

I use VMWare Fusion for running windows on my Macbook, the main reason for this being cable internet !!!
For the last 3 days I tried to put my MacBook on for downloads during nights but once I leave the Mac for download and return after 1 hour or so I see that my flashget does'nt download a thing. In my Energy settings in Mac OS I selected never to turn off in both batter and power adapter mode and in Windows the same settings not to turn off. What could be the problem ??

What setting should I make so that I can download during nights.

I am also facing with someother problem which i posted here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74033

If somebody can help


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 26, 2007)

^^ 
Almost the similar issue with my MBP. But I'm not sure abt the exact reason. 

This is what I do:
I run Transmission (where we have the option, don't sleep incase of active transfers) and then use other apps like Flashget.  Still I have issues but a lot less without Transmission, when it sleeps. 


From what I heard it's some logic board problems in MBP and MacBooks. Take to an Apple Service and see what they got to say. I'm yet to take mine, only because I need Internet connection for some time.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 26, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> ^^
> Almost the similar issue with my MBP. But I'm not sure abt the exact reason.
> 
> This is what I do:
> I run Transmission (where we have the option, don't sleep incase of active transfers) and then use other apps like Flashget.  Still I have issues but a lot less without Transmission, when it sleeps.



Yep I read your problem but I thought our problem was a bit different in the sense that you download in Mac OS but I download in Windows ( using VM Ware Fusion )



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> From what I heard it's some logic board problems in MBP and MacBooks. Take to an Apple Service and see what they got to say. I'm yet to take mine, only because I need Internet connection for some time.


Any number and address and what do I say like .... why does my MacBook sleep when downloading ???

Next query is can any one guarantee that Airport Extreme will be detected on Windows under Paralles ?? Right now I am on Windows under VMWare Fusion and my device manager doesn't even tell me that it got a wireless device forget drivers.....


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 26, 2007)

^^
I guess even if I run Parallels or VMFusionware and keep the system idle (but d/l going on) it might sleep or stop downloading. Just my guess from my exp. 


Address and contact details can be checked from apple.co.in


----------



## goobimama (Nov 26, 2007)

Just taking a wild guess here, but macbooks and such have different profiles for sleep (batter/power/custom). Just check to see if you are in the right profile. Also make sure Windows via VMware is not 'sleeping' the macbook....


----------



## aryayush (Nov 26, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> iMav. Let me introduce you to my little friend, Punctuation.


I was thinking of posting something tongue-in-cheek about that but I see you've already taken care of it. 

@jamesbond007,
Why do you download in Windows?

If you use AirPort Express, Mac OS X will connect to it and then Parallels will share that same connection with Windows. Windows need not know where access to the Internet is coming from. It will just be able to connect, no questions asked.


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> iMav. Let me introduce you to my little friend, Punctuation.


sorry me and her dont go along well since school


----------



## goobimama (Nov 26, 2007)

One big complaint against OS X. Why does Front Row + Album art look so good?! Here I am downloading cover art for all the TV shows. It's almost become one of those OCD things. In fact, I didn't have/couldn't find an album cover anywhere, and my friend went home, scanned his album cover, and brought over the file. The whole thing is crazy (and a little out of hand).


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 26, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> ^^
> I guess even if I run Parallels or VMFusionware and keep the system idle (but d/l going on) it might sleep or stop downloading. Just my guess from my exp.
> 
> 
> Address and contact details can be checked from apple.co.in



In VM Ware Fusion windows Airport Extreme doesn't get detected so I was just asking if I install Paralles, is there any chance that Airport gets detected in Windows. Its got nothing to do with macbook sleeping.



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> If you use AirPort Express, Mac OS X will connect to it and then Parallels will share that same connection with Windows. Windows need not know where access to the Internet is coming from. It will just be able to connect, no questions asked.



You got a point, infact when I first got connected that way I thought all my problems have vanished as I was able to have internet on Mac OS X !!!
But unfortunately for some reasons I don't internet on Mac OS X for more than 30 mins or so !! Its strange but I think 24Online clients plays dirty here may be it thinks that there is no activity so lets disconnect him!!!!


----------



## yash (Nov 26, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> How about iShowU? It records whatever's on the screen... I can record high def (720p) with proper framerates so..
> 
> what about the two audio streams?


----------



## aryayush (Nov 26, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> One big complaint against OS X. Why does Front Row + Album art look so good?! Here I am downloading cover art for all the TV shows. It's almost become one of those OCD things. In fact, I didn't have/couldn't find an album cover anywhere, and my friend went home, scanned his album cover, and brought over the file. The whole thing is crazy (and a little out of hand).


I couldn't agree more. Seriously. The damn thing looks just too good, specially when it plays music (though I don't get to see much of that).



			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> You got a point, infact when I first got connected that way I thought all my problems have vanished as I was able to have internet on Mac OS X !!!
> But unfortunately for some reasons I don't internet on Mac OS X for more than 30 mins or so !! Its strange but I think 24Online clients plays dirty here may be it thinks that there is no activity so lets disconnect him!!!!


You're still stuck with that crap? Poor you! 

Do any of you guys read Apple Matters?


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 26, 2007)

Today I tried Seashrore (*seashore.sourceforge.net/download.php). A MS Paint like app. Amazing app, did all I wanted and it's freeware! 


I normally use PS CS3 but I don't have that installed in my Mac yet. Going to try out a similar app, Pixen (*www.opensword.org/Pixen/) and see which is better and suit my requirements.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 26, 2007)

Btw, does anyone know of any more quick look plugins? So far I've come across the Zip file plugin, the folder plugin, and ColorXML for XML files. Anything else?

@aayush: I live on Front Row. Practically the most used app on my mac!

@Doctor: Pixem does look nice... look at the UI...looks so cool!


----------



## aryayush (Nov 26, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Do any of you guys read Apple Matters?





			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Btw, does anyone know of any more quick look plugins? So far I've come across the Zip file plugin, the folder plugin, and ColorXML for XML files. Anything else?


I installed the folder and archive plugins too. I don't think there are any more yet.

Can you ever imagine going back to Windows now!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 26, 2007)

I found out that u can play all games legally at just 250 Rs per month on Mac Too

Just check out www.cedega.com


----------



## goobimama (Nov 27, 2007)

^^ I haven't tried the Cider ports for Mac. I wonder what the performance is like. I hear the macbooks are totally out of the game though... 



> Do any of you guys read Apple Mat


I don't explicitely visit apple matters but I've seen their articles through google search. But yeah, now that you mention it, I'll take a look at it...

Btw, I love the poll on this thread


----------



## yash (Nov 27, 2007)

there are more quicklook plugins. one for medical cat scan or xray files format. a scr file quicklook plugin.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmm... Medical stuff eh. Not much into that. Anyway, I hope Adobe does something about their whole suite. Would like to preview Indesign and EPS files (if bridge can, so should Finder).

If only someone understands all this and explains it: 
*www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20071028184428583


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey I wanna dump VMWare Fusion for Parallels Desktop. I have given 20GB for Windows when installing VMWare Fusion, now I wanna uninstall VMWare and format that 20GB win partition and install Parallels Desktop and give the same 20GB for windows under Paralles. So how do I uninstall VMWare Fusion, does dragging it to Trash will suffice ?? How do I recover 20GB Win partition under VMWare ??
Its very urgent I wanna try it within an hour so Please .... solutions...And also wish me luck that I get my Airport working in Parallels!!!


----------



## iMav (Nov 27, 2007)

hey guys 1 question if a tiger i upgraded to leopard do all previously installed applications till work


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 27, 2007)

Mine did


----------



## goobimama (Nov 27, 2007)

Most apps work when using the upgrade option. Even the wallpaper and other settings remain the same. Only some apps might need to be updated cause they are incompatible with Leopard...


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 27, 2007)

I've now tried all the popular torrent clients for Mac. My verdict!

All suck but for 2 clients. 
1. Azureus
2. Transmission (you might want to use if you have a old Mac)



By the way, Transmission 0.94 Released today! 
Version 0.94 (2007/11/25):
- Faster average download speeds
- Automatically ban peers that send us too many corrupt pieces
- Fix a crash that occurred if a peer sent us an incomplete message
- Fix portmapping crash
- Fix bug that left files open after their torrents were stopped
- Fix 0.93 file permissions bug
- Fix tracker redirect error
- Fix LTEP PEX bug

The 2 new features is encouraging. I pointed out the lack of both  these features, but new we're 2 down. Hopefully it improves and becomes the uTorrent of the Mac!


----------



## iMav (Nov 27, 2007)

u switched to azureus


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 27, 2007)

Transmission was good..... anyway


----------



## goobimama (Nov 27, 2007)

*www.applematters.com/


> Notice
> 
> 
> This website has been flagged for excessive Apple fanboism, and has been taken down for 24 hours.
> ...



Anyone heard of this guy? He goes around hacking into apple sites and puts this message up. Aayush's favourite Applematters has taken the beating today...


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 27, 2007)

^  who is that new hacker, lemme contact him ??


----------



## iMav (Nov 27, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> *www.applematters.com/
> 
> 
> Anyone heard of this guy? He goes around hacking into apple sites and puts this message up. Aayush's favourite Applematters has taken the beating today...


 today i followed arya's link to find the same thing i thought arya posted a joke or something but i now realized the joke was on applematters


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 27, 2007)

malcor said:
			
		

> And make no mistake, I don't mean to imply that I'm the worlds greatest hacker and can work my magic on any site. The #1 site I'd love to take down for all its Apple fanboism is digg.com but I doubt I'll be able to find any exploit holes on a site so big. Of course, it won't stop me from trying, though.



This guy is crazy he says he is a mac user but don't like ' MAC SYCOPHANTS'.He seems to be pretty skilled too.Both applematters.com and iphonematters down.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 27, 2007)

He can't do anything against the big boys. I'll be surprised, very surprised if he brings down apple.com, digg.com, tuaw.com, etc...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 27, 2007)

^^he admitted that already but he is pretty skilled I mean he has explicitly said the site has been hijacked for 24 hours...This means the site owners won't be able to do anything for 24 hours and thats remarkable.
Read his blog a bit he says his attacks are 'untraceable and unstoppable'.


----------



## narangz (Nov 27, 2007)

^^ Big/Small doesn't matter. Skills matter 

Anyway I feel he is right in this:



> This website has been flagged for excessive Apple fanboism, and has been taken down for 24 hours.
> 
> This is a message to the rest of the Mac community, so listen up. Ever heard of hubris?




Please note- I do not support illegal activities!


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes he was right and even i think this thread too


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 27, 2007)

Guys seen this: 

*gizmodo.com/gadgets/desktop-comparison/desktop-evolution-windows-and-mac-os-comparison-326200.php


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 27, 2007)

i think u missed this:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74146


----------



## kalpik (Nov 27, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^he admitted that already but he is pretty skilled I mean he has explicitly said the site has been hijacked for 24 hours...*This means the site owners won't be able to do anything for 24 hours* and thats remarkable.
> Read his blog a bit he says his attacks are 'untraceable and unstoppable'.


That's VERY questionable! I can restore ANY hacked site in about an hour, if i have the proper backups! I once restored 3 servers (including OS reinstall, and installation of a custom application, configuration and everything) in less than 4 hours..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 27, 2007)

^^thats what I found pretty amazing I mean ok this guy has hacked the site all right but the owners can repair it in no time.Lets see what happens but this guy has clearly stated "taken down for 24 hours".


----------



## kalpik (Nov 27, 2007)

^^ I think if they cannot restore the site before that, its more to do with the incapacity of the site owners than the capability of the hacker


----------



## aryayush (Nov 27, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> *www.applematters.com/
> 
> 
> Anyone heard of this guy? He goes around hacking into apple sites and puts this message up. Aayush's favourite Applematters has taken the beating today...


Well, that site has thousands of readers and... wait for it...


DING DING DING!

*They've hired me!* 




			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Hopefully it improves and becomes the uTorrent of the Mac!


µTorrent itself is also supposed to be here pretty soon.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 27, 2007)

^^ 
Congrats man! So you'll be writing articles? Time to subscribe to the feeds.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, I will. Thank you! First one up is probably gonna be a mini-review of the Opera web browser.

MacUser has also shown interest. Most probably, they'll be hiring me too. They don't have a huge readership though. 

(Apple Matters is _huge_! )


----------



## goobimama (Nov 27, 2007)

Congrats dude! Nice to have one of our own in the big game...


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 27, 2007)

Congrats dude... looking forward to some


----------



## aryayush (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you! Thank you!

::takes a bow::



I've prepared another post about some quibbles with the Leopard Finder and am thinking of writing another one on the pathetic state of gaming on Macs. If you guys want something to be blogged about, I'm open to ideas.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 27, 2007)

wow congrats mate this is really a big achievement and I am sure your impeccable English helped a lot.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 28, 2007)

@aryayush

congrats  please do keep *me* up to date about upto date about ur posts there


----------



## iMav (Nov 28, 2007)

choto sir zune hang over  uptodate about upto dateabout

Apple Matters' matter:



> A Bad PR Stunt
> 
> by Hadley Stern
> Nov 27, 2007
> ...


 

iv been reading abt quicklook here is a read and some tweaks:

*www.tuaw.com/2007/11/27/quick-look-folder-and-zip-plugins/

a good read for u macboys 

*bigtech.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2007/11/25/a-chat-with-apples-ipod-and-iphone-marketing-czar/


----------



## praka123 (Nov 28, 2007)

congrats aryayush!


----------



## aryayush (Nov 28, 2007)

Thank you, The_Devil_Himself, Choto Cheeta and praka123! Thank you very much, guys! 

Regarding Apple Matters, WTF is wrong with Hadley's English language skills in that post! The emails from him are written in a pretty decent manner. I cannot make head or tail of that post. The guy must have been in a terrible hurry.

@iMav,
Read both those links already. That Quick Look plug-in is amazing!


----------



## goobimama (Nov 28, 2007)

As for those quick look plugins, I must say, it's better than even what Apple has pulled off so far! The shadows and the scrolling. It's really nicely done.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 28, 2007)

Does anyone know how to install iLife from the Tiger DVD that came with my Mac onto my Leopard installation?


----------



## goobimama (Nov 28, 2007)

First of all I don't think the iLife 06 apps are compatible with Leopard. To install iLife 08 from a pre-leopard Mac you need to insert Install Disc 2 for "Additional software".


----------



## aryayush (Nov 28, 2007)

> "To install Mac OS X and the applications that came with your computer, use the Mac OS X Install Disc 1. Double-click "Install Mac OS X and Bundled Software" and follow the onscreen instructions."



And doing that does not give you the option to install iLife. All it does is gives you a 'Restart' button to restart and start the Tiger installation. Any other ideas?


----------



## goobimama (Nov 28, 2007)

Did you try the disc 2? That's where I installed some extra applications 'back when' I was using Tiger...

Btw, I still can't figure out that post by that Applematters dude. What's he trying to say? That Applematters was not hacked? Cause it is pretty much obvious that it was.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 28, 2007)

Congrats Aryayush!!!


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 28, 2007)

Congrats and Good Luck.
Btw,Do they pay u? 

Regards,
ray


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 28, 2007)

Though i hate apple.. I never hate mac fans personally.. i may fight in the forum with them... still they are my friends outside...

*Congrats Arya !!!!!*


----------



## narangz (Nov 28, 2007)

Congrats Aayush! Party kahan par hai?


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 28, 2007)

^ Mac Store


----------



## praka123 (Nov 28, 2007)

^No.Genius bar


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 28, 2007)

ok fellas, its time for party.. i just called genius bar cheif and said him to arrange few chairs with clean table... its time to party 

*macsparky.files.wordpress.com/2007/05/genius-bar.jpg


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 28, 2007)

hey arya how much is pay ??
congratulations code


```
[B]if[/B](PAY==LESS) 
   {
    [B]print[/B] then go die of money

    // Complex Real Time Error 

    exit(101)
   }
[B]else [/B]
   {
    [B]print[/B] Congrats Aryayush
   }
```


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 28, 2007)

^^its not really about the pay guys you don't understand it,he will have millions as his readers and he is being provided a stage for circulating his thoughts to the masses.Of course he will be paid but it doesn't matter as much .I know I would do it even free of cost anyday.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 28, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^its not really about the pay guys you don't understand it,he will have millions as his readers and he is being provided a stage for circulating his thoughts to the masses.Of course he will be paid but it doesn't matter as much .I know I would do it even free of cost anyday.


I was also asked the same question when I started writing for RLSLOG. This is supposed to be a launch pad and getting exposure.  $$ is just the icing on the cake.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh WOW! Thanks to jamesbond007, ravraven, Gigacore, narangz and a_k_s_h_a_y! Thanks to all of you! I'm overwhelmed. 



			
				rayraven said:
			
		

> Do they pay u?


Yes, they do but it is pretty negligible. About Rs. 500 per article. That's nothing. But The_Devil_Himself is right. I'm doing it for the exposure. Thousands of people will be reading the stuff I write. People in the Mac community will start knowing the name Aayush Arya. 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Did you try the disc 2? That's where I installed some extra applications 'back when' I was using Tiger...


Yes, I did. That's when I got this error: _"To install Mac OS X and the applications that came with your computer, use the Mac OS X Install Disc 1. Double-click "Install Mac OS X and Bundled Software" and follow the onscreen instructions."_



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Btw, I still can't figure out that post by that Applematters dude. What's he trying to say? That Applematters was not hacked? Cause it is pretty much obvious that it was.


That's what I'm saying. His post did not make any sense at all.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 29, 2007)

Woohoo! Quick Look EPS plugin! This is a godsend.

*hiderefer.com/?*www.eternalstorms.at/utilities/epsqlplg/

Also, Quick look FLV plugin: *hiderefer.com/?*homepage.mac.com/xdd/software/flv/download/flv_qlg01.zip
(need to have Perian installed)


----------



## aryayush (Nov 29, 2007)

Both are pretty useless for me. What is the 'EPS' file extension for?


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 29, 2007)

Congrats boy. Now pay attention to writing unbiased articles & accept the flaws of Apple too. Leaving the smug attitude will sure help u further


----------



## iMav (Nov 29, 2007)

boom ...

I used the original Boot Camp beta last year just to see it work. I applied the subsequent updates, but haven't tinkered with it since.

Today, I received an email from Apple that reads, in part:

"...With the introduction of Leopard, the Boot Camp Beta program has ended. The Boot Camp Beta software will expire on December 31, and Apple won't offer further updates of Boot Camp Beta for Mac OS X Tiger."

There's your warning, Tiger users. The Boot Camp beta expires December 31st. Upgrade to Leopard or run unsupported. You don't want that, of course. Windows needs all the support it can get.

Courtesy TUAW


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 29, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> Windows needs all the support it can get.


Very true!


----------



## aryayush (Nov 29, 2007)

LOL! 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Congrats boy. Now pay attention to writing unbiased articles & accept the flaws of Apple too. Leaving the smug attitude will sure help u further


If I hadn't been doing so already, _Digit_ would never have published what I'd written and nor would Apple Matters. Say whatever you want, nothing can dampen my enthusiasm. 

The first article, by the way, is about the quibbles with the Finder in Leopard.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 29, 2007)

EPS is for vector files. I'm not sure what the file is native to, but they open up in illustrator. To preview them before I needed to open up the Adobe bridge, but now it's right there in Coverflow.

As for FLV, I'm sure you know that's for flash files.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 29, 2007)

A must read:
*feeds.feedburner.com/~r/SmashingMagazine/~3/192378516/


----------



## goobimama (Nov 29, 2007)

^Hey nice link man. I'll go through it when I have some broadband access....


----------



## yash (Nov 30, 2007)

wow! thanks for the EPS quicklook plugin. Although I like flv, I really need a swf quicklook plugin.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 30, 2007)

Grrrrr....

Having a Mac sucks. I've been spending a lot of time lately helping friends with their stupid windows-viruses filled pendrives, formatting or deleting them.
I've formatted them over and over again. I'm like the Anti-virus ?

Bah !


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 30, 2007)

DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Grrrrr....
> 
> Having a Mac sucks. I've been spending a lot of time lately helping friends with their stupid windows-viruses filled pendrives, formatting or deleting them.
> I've formatted them over and over again. I'm like the Anti-virus ?
> ...


Why bother? Leave it as it is. Its their headache. None of those viruses will affect your Mac anyways.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 30, 2007)

Bother ? Me ? 
Why would I bother ?

You didn't get me . They want me to format the drives for "them". They know I won't be affected... so they bring it to me  after they get it back from the friends who borrowed it 

lol.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 30, 2007)

^^^ Lolz... Ok. So it means with a Mac you haf so much free time (saved off maintaining your PC) that people come to you for help!!


----------



## iMav (Nov 30, 2007)

DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Grrrrr....
> 
> Having a Mac sucks. I've been spending a lot of time lately helping friends with their stupid windows-viruses filled pendrives, formatting or deleting them.
> I've formatted them over and over again. I'm like the Anti-virus ?
> ...


 i think uv used the adjective "stupid" for describing the wrong thing ... whats stupid are ur friends  and not windows


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey drgrudge that avtaar of your reminds me that she is a NDTV journalist!! Am I right??? In my town we don't get english news channels!! that sounds odd but  its true, that last time I saw NDTV was 2 years back. And back then I had a crush on NDTV news reader Sunethra Chowdry ( I kindda forgot her name ) She had a gorgeous face man.
I think you also seem to have a crush on the news reader in your avtaar!! Whats her name anyways !!!
Also does Sunethra Chowdry ( hopefully her name is right) continue on NDTV ???
God I am waiting for WiMax and IPTV in India, wanna get rid of those cable tv fellas!!


----------



## iMav (Nov 30, 2007)

this is sunetra dude:

*www.ndtv.com/convergence/images/fullimage/ver1/Other/sunetra.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Nov 30, 2007)

WTF is this "FBKMA"?



			
				DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Grrrrr....
> 
> Having a Mac sucks. I've been spending a lot of time lately helping friends with their stupid windows-viruses filled pendrives, formatting or deleting them.
> I've formatted them over and over again. I'm like the Anti-virus ?
> ...


LOL! 



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> A must read:
> *feeds.feedburner.com/~r/SmashingMagazine/~3/192378516/


WOW! Thanks for that link! Might come in handy sometime.

Grab CandyBar 3 guys. It is awesome.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 30, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> WTF is this "FBKMA"?


I think my guess about its expansion in the other thread was correct!


----------



## praka123 (Nov 30, 2007)

^what was that


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 30, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^what was that


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=673991&postcount=14


----------



## praka123 (Nov 30, 2007)

hmmm..


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 30, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> i think uv used the adjective "stupid" for describing the wrong thing ... whats stupid are ur friends  and not windows



I never said Windows is stupid ( its outside the league, you know )
I said the stupid "windows-virus filled pendrives". That's why the hyphen.

@i_r_d:
Your full form makes it AFKMA.
Their's is FBKMA.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 30, 2007)

hmmm...


----------



## goobimama (Nov 30, 2007)

@dark lord: didn't notice the apple sign before FBKMA?


----------



## aryayush (Nov 30, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> I think my guess about its expansion in the other thread was correct!


Yes, I now know it was.

So why, in the name of all things holy, does Milind have it in his signature!


----------



## praka123 (Nov 30, 2007)

may be bcoz  Friends Kicks Microsoft Arss_ _ _es


----------



## goobimama (Nov 30, 2007)

I take it as "Apple Fan Boy Kicked My Azz"... well if you insist...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 30, 2007)

^^^ haha.. You guys are funny and innovative!!


----------



## aryayush (Nov 30, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> I take it as "Apple Fan Boy Kicked My Azz"... well if you insist...


LOL! Dude, that's even worse! Imagine one Apple fanboy kicking another one's arse!


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 30, 2007)

@ arya... apple fan boy kicking another apple fan boy is really funny


----------



## goobimama (Nov 30, 2007)

That's why I removed it from my siggy... Now I quote daffy (and I think there's a special reference to a (mac) genius in there....)


----------



## aryayush (Nov 30, 2007)

And who might that be...?

______________________________________

Don't ask me why I did this. I was just sitting empty handed and captured this. I don't know why I'm posting this:

*img153.imageshack.us/img153/4553/picture2ip3.png


----------



## praka123 (Nov 30, 2007)

seems like compiz is copied!


----------



## iMav (Nov 30, 2007)

arya is it a window while maximizing shot


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 30, 2007)

@Aayush
Hey are the minimize and max. effects in Leopard same as those in Tiger (Magic Lamp)?


----------



## aryayush (Nov 30, 2007)

It is called the genie effect and yes, they are.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 30, 2007)

jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> Hey drgrudge that avtaar of your reminds me that she is a NDTV journalist!! Am I right??? In my town we don't get english news channels!! that sounds odd but  its true, that last time I saw NDTV was 2 years back. And back then I had a crush on NDTV news reader Sunethra Chowdry ( I kindda forgot her name ) She had a gorgeous face man.
> I think you also seem to have a crush on the news reader in your avtaar!! Whats her name anyways !!!
> Also does Sunethra Chowdry ( hopefully her name is right) continue on NDTV ???
> God I am waiting for WiMax and IPTV in India, wanna get rid of those cable tv fellas!!


Yeah, she is NDTV newsreader. Smriti Rao. Your former crush still continues with NDTV. But this is funny, waiting for IPTV for English news channel?  

I just have this avatar because other avatars are boring.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 30, 2007)

@Doctor: She looked a lot cuter than she does now :-s


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 30, 2007)

^^ 
Yeah, I know.   I started liking her when she was with Headines Today. Being suave and striking, she added a fresh face to Indian TV Journos. But dunno what happened at NDTV. I would have never been a fan.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 30, 2007)

Run IE on your Intel Mac, if you absolutely have to


----------



## praka123 (Nov 30, 2007)

ies4osx was already posted in this thread afaik.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 30, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> That's why I removed it from my siggy... Now I quote daffy (and I think there's a special reference to a (mac) genius in there....)




This Code was made by someone who is really BRILLIANT here.. (Not me)


----------



## goobimama (Nov 30, 2007)

Boys. What is the cheapest I can get an iPod shuffle 2G for(grey market / second hand/ drunk)? I really need one at the moment. Also, I figured I can't carry the iPhone around while doing some activities, so the shuffle would fill in there. At the Apple store I think it's costing 4.5k or so.


----------



## yash (Dec 1, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Boys. What is the cheapest I can get an iPod shuffle 2G for(grey market / second hand/ drunk)? I really need one at the moment. Also, I figured I can't carry the iPhone around while doing some activities, so the shuffle would fill in there. At the Apple store I think it's costing 4.5k or so.



....boys? BOYS? *BOYS!!!!!?*


----------



## goobimama (Dec 1, 2007)

^ Kya tum ladies lok hai kya?


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 1, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Boys. What is the cheapest I can get an iPod shuffle 2G for(grey market / second hand/ drunk)? I really need one at the moment. Also, I figured I can't carry the iPhone around while doing some activities, so the shuffle would fill in there. At the Apple store I think it's costing 4.5k or so.



It's available for anywhere between 3.8k - 4k in Mumbai. You can order it from JJ Mehta for 3.8k shipped. A while back my friend ordered it from Sify for 3k or something, so you can consider that option too.

What's the fascination with something like Shuffle? Get Zen Stone. Full drag n drop support and available for dirt cheap (2k).


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

===>this icon is expected to be not seen on other operating systems?
I think any OS with Lucida Grande ttf fonts shows the half eaten apple logo


----------



## iMav (Dec 1, 2007)

^^ true


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 1, 2007)

^ 
yeah

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19.gif


----------



## aryayush (Dec 1, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> ^ Kya tum ladies lok hai kya?


'Log', not 'lok'.


----------



## iMav (Dec 1, 2007)

a drunkard has his own pronunciations not to forget he is goan ... their pronunciations are well lets say unique


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 1, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ===>this icon is expected to be not seen on other operating systems?
> I think any OS with Lucida Grande ttf fonts shows the half eaten apple logo


Lol man. I can't see that logo in my Mac also! It comes only in Safari and I use FX. Any idea how to see that? 


Goobi - 
You interested in my iPod Nano 4 GB? Still with the case. I'll be selling that for Rs 5.5k + shipping. 10 months Warranty.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Lol man. I can't see that logo in my Mac also! It comes only in Safari and I use FX. Any idea how to see that?


 these fonts are already there in OS X!  how come u not able to see it?may be u should tick in firefox >preferences>content>fonts Advanced>"allow pages to choose their own font"
else open the file manager and go to the fonts directory to see that those fonts are installed  GIYF.
Ohh..K,go to safari directory and copy those fonts from their to generic fonts section.then firefox will pick up 
and Mac Genius will help u to install the Lucida Grande(2 fonts) in the fonts directory.there will be font installer in apple OS X i suppose.install the fonts that way.the fonts are already in safari's folder.
I am typing this blindly,as i dont have OS X and do not want to install a pirated one  go to /usr/ dir for safari folder.
well below is how to install using fontbook:
*docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=151832


----------



## aryayush (Dec 1, 2007)

The fonts are obviously there in OS X. He does not need to install them.

Firefox does not recognise a lot of OS X fonts. I have never bothered to look for a workaround because I don't use it.

BTW, fonts are installed on OS X simply by double clicking on them.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

I am in firefox in Debian Sid GNU/Linux.I can see it very well.
firefox works well with Lucida grande fonts  yes in UNIX anyone which uses X11.show him the directory where safari is installed in OS X.those fonts are resting there.open fontbook and install those two fonts,so that other browsers also use it.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 1, 2007)

Dude, the fonts are already there in Font Book. Safari does not have any separate place to store its fonts. There is just one central repository.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah the fonts are already there. But dunno how to make them work in FX. Btw, Prakash, allow pages to choose their own font is enabled in preferences. 

aryayush - 
What do you mean by "fonts are installed on OS X simply by double clicking on them"?


----------



## iMav (Dec 1, 2007)

double click on a downloaded font and os x will install it in tis font base


----------



## goobimama (Dec 1, 2007)

1) It's Lok at least in my language so might have got in the way. Plus, what is the Lok Sabha?



> a drunkard has his own pronunciations not to forget he is goan ... their pronunciations are well lets say unique



2) I'm not a drunkard. Remember, no name calling. Not cool with it. 

3) Don't dare insult my goan heritage. If this is the case, I might as well take a shot at everyone else here... I don't think you would like it if someone insults India now would you?

@Dr: Amazing offer but I don't think I want to spend that much on something that won't be of much use after the iPhone. And Zen stone, how much does it cost out here? I wouldn't mind considering that so many have got the shuffle....


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 1, 2007)

Go here.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks man! 1.9k is definitely something that I can spend on a fill-in mp3 player. If only I could manage it with iTunes. But I guess saving 1.4k more than makes up for that. And I didn't know the iPod Classic costs just 11k... nice...

----
Now that I see some reviews, I think I'll go with the shuffle. Stuff that puts me off:
1) larger than the shuffle
2) no clip
3) no syncing with iTunes (can't blame them for that)
4) 8 hours of battery life

Still thanks for that link sourabh. I'll get the shuffle for 3.7k (with dry fruit gift hamper. A christmas gift for myself)


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 1, 2007)

ZCS is VFM but we all know why we buy an Apple.   What color are you going for?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 1, 2007)

I hope the pink one is still around... 

But seriously, that clip makes up for a lot. My brother has the old shuffle and it is a pain to take the lanyard along every time. Plus I love battery life. And yeah, my user title says it all


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

pink?gee girly things!


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 1, 2007)

No. He might be helping in spreading Breast Cancer awareness.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 1, 2007)

Well I've yet to see anyone with a pink one so I'll be the unique one... Also, it's always a topic for conversation. If someone sees me with a blue one, "Hey, it's a shuffle". If someone sees a pink one, you can expect what the reaction will be. Always good to grab attention.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 1, 2007)

Why don't you buy RED and do some charity, eh?


----------



## spironox (Dec 1, 2007)

*img70.imageshack.us/my.php?image=appleprobad8.png

dear friends due to some problem i am not able to update leopard 

kindly see the above png file and suggest any remedy 

warm regards
Nixon


----------



## goobimama (Dec 1, 2007)

How about just downloading the update from apple.com?


----------



## aryayush (Dec 1, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> aryayush -
> What do you mean by "fonts are installed on OS X simply by double clicking on them"?


Whenever you download a font from the Internet (i.e. a 'TTF' file), you just double click on it and it gets installed. No need to copy it to 'C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\'. 

BTW, if you haven't used it even once, launch the Font Book application once. It is particularly awesome. 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> 2) I'm not a drunkard. Remember, no name calling. Not cool with it.
> 
> 3) Don't dare insult my goan heritage. If this is the case, I might as well take a shot at everyone else here... I don't think you would like it if someone insults India now would you?


iMav, c'mon man! Please don't resort to name calling, even if it is just for fun.



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Why don't you buy RED and do some charity, eh?


I second that. 

They are quite a rarity too.



			
				spironox said:
			
		

> *img70.imageshack.us/my.php?image=appleprobad8.png
> 
> dear friends due to some problem i am not able to update leopard
> 
> ...


Don't you still have build 9A499?


----------



## iMav (Dec 1, 2007)

sorry goobi didnt know ud take it so seriously ... sorry man ... wont do it next time 

sorry:

*english.psv.nl/upload/147051_661_1176586744013-0607-PSVFCT4682.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Dec 1, 2007)

Heh heh! Good expression. 

Guys, if you ever change the look of your Mac (not "hackintosh") desktop, please show us what it looks like. Here's mine:

*tn3-1.deviantart.com/fs24/300W/i/2007/335/f/4/Sticky_Desktop_by_aryayush.png​


----------



## goobimama (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice desktop mate. The wallpaper really brings out the feel of transparency in the menubar...


----------



## aryayush (Dec 1, 2007)

Thank you! 

Can anyone guess which application is the eighth icon in the Dock, from the left?


----------



## iMav (Dec 1, 2007)

hey guys is it possible to copy the whole os hdd as a backup and then re-install the whole os as in keeping all previous settings

if yes please lemme know


----------



## goobimama (Dec 1, 2007)

Let me introduce you to another friend of mine, Disk Utility....

To do that you will need to boot up using the OS X DVD. Fire up disk utility and make a disk image of your startup disk. When you want to restore that backup, just open disk utility by booting the OS X DVD and restore it.


----------



## iMav (Dec 2, 2007)

so after doing that as in getting a start up disk backup do i need to install os x before running disk utility to restore ?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 2, 2007)

No. You just boot through the OS X DVD and restore that image onto your startup disk. 

Of course, don't rely on this and have some other form of backup. It works, but if something goes wrong, I'm far off so you won't be able to vent out your anger...


----------



## iMav (Dec 2, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> but if something goes wrong, I'm far off so you won't be able to vent out your anger...





			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> 2) I'm not a drunkard. Remember, no name calling. Not cool with it.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 2, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Can anyone guess which application is the eighth icon in the Dock, from the left?


... ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 2, 2007)

Is that a direct link to the evil mind of steve jobs


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 2, 2007)

aryayush - 
Why using YIM? I like Adium better than Y! 

Also how to get the window (Finder?) like how you got?


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 2, 2007)

@Doctor:
Adium still has some features less. Like Video, receiving files etc.

That's coverflow mode of finder in Leopard.. if I'm not wrong.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 2, 2007)

^^ 
Ohh... never knew that. Adium has a super cool UI and I can simultaneously connect to Y! and GChat. 

If I'm correct, Y! 8 Beta doesn't support Video as well. Any other multi chat client other than Adium around?


----------



## aryayush (Dec 2, 2007)

Trillian Astra is coming soon...

I hate it that every good thing in the instant messaging department on OS X is always "coming soon".

I have never liked Adium for some weird reason. I don't really know why though. It is pretty good...


That icon, by the way, is Greedy Torrent.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 2, 2007)

In no order of importance, here goes:

1) You still have the default adobe icons?
2) I'm using the Black safari icon which I found in that link the Doc gave earlier. Really nice
3) You aren't using the dock stack icons made by that japanese guy? Those are really nice.
4) What's that RAR BETA?
5) I don't like the dock cause it doesn't have the reflectiveness of the new leopard dock.
6) Mind if I use your desktop wallpaper? And even if you don't, I'm far away so you can't really do anything.
7) Okay how, oh how, were we supposed to know that? (regarding the greedy torrent icon). It's a nice one though


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 2, 2007)

Goobi mentioned you use Greedy torrent. I had a doubt that it should be Greedy torrent but I wasn't sure. 


Aayush - 
I don't cheat like this man! For me uTorrent is more than enough. I remove the tracker URL and once completed I seed.  But this is only for the 20-25% of the times I cheat. 

By the way guys, you know Clocked Wallies for Mac OS X?


----------



## aryayush (Dec 2, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> 1) You still have the default adobe icons?


I never really found a good replacement set. That Adam Betts' one did not really impress me. I'm not too big on the whole icon replacement thing either. I am open to suggestions though.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> 2) I'm using the Black safari icon which I found in that link the Doc gave earlier. Really nice


Yes, it is but it is not 512x512.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> 3) You aren't using the dock stack icons made by that japanese guy? Those are really nice.


Well, I have a blue Dock and those are grey so...



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> 4) What's that RAR BETA?


RAR Expander.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> 5) I don't like the dock cause it doesn't have the reflectiveness of the new leopard dock.


Yeah, I hate that too but it goes in with the current "theme". I'll keep changing it.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> 6) Mind if I use your desktop wallpaper? And even if you don't, I'm far away so you can't really do anything.


LOL! Do you know where to find it? (Hint: Click on that screenshot thumbnail I'd posted.) 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> 7) Okay how, oh how, were we supposed to know that? (regarding the greedy torrent icon).


You weren't. I just wanted to draw attention to my lovely icon selection. 



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Aayush -
> I don't cheat like this man! For me uTorrent is more than enough. I remove the tracker URL and once completed I seed.  But this is only for the 20-25% of the times I cheat.


Let's just say I cheat a bit more than that... 

Gotta do that if you want to maintain 30 GCreds on TVTorrents and a good ratio on TorrentLeech. 



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> By the way guys, you know Clocked Wallies for Mac OS X?


No, I don't and apparently, neither does Google.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 2, 2007)

You should use greedy utorrent. There's a uTorrent mod for it.  Let's stop it here. It's not ethical to discuss abt this. 


I meant wallies which have dynamic clocks.  Here's the links:
*www.vladstudio.com/wallpaperclock/
*www.chatelp.org/?page_id=6


----------



## spironox (Dec 2, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Don't you still have build 9A499?


 
Yeah  i am not getting mac dealers in my location and the whole download issue i really avoid plus my IBookG4 is not having  intel processor


----------



## goobimama (Dec 2, 2007)

Dude. Leopard is a universal release. Install it on Intel/PowerPC/32bit/64bit. It's the same Leopard.

@aayush: Was already using it when I asked for permission. I figured you wouldn't have a problem.



> You should use greedy utorrent. There's a uTorrent mod for it. Let's stop it here. It's not ethical to discuss abt this.


Doesn't he already?


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 2, 2007)

^^ 
It's not greedy uTorrent. I meant "greedy" uTorrent. 

No need to use Greedy Torrent. There's a uTorrent Mod (which I won't mention/link to) which does what this Greedy Torrent does. It's not ethical and I don't want to discuss about cheating trackers any longer.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 2, 2007)

You mean those Seba14 mods? Well you can't control them and they are very easy to detect...


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 2, 2007)

^^ 
Not sure. I don't use all these type of cheating tracker methods.

By the way, a new VLC player version is released. With some good fixes (notably better H.264 handling, Apple remote compatibility for Leopard).


----------



## aryayush (Dec 2, 2007)

Trust me on this one, Ashwin. The method I use works like a charm. 

(And yes, let up put a cork on this discussion.)



			
				spironox said:
			
		

> Yeah  i am not getting mac dealers in my location and the whole download issue i really avoid plus my IBookG4 is not having  intel processor


I figured this would be the problem. You cannot update the developer preview build you have. You have to upgrade to the retail version. 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> @aayush: Was already using it when I asked for permission. I figured you wouldn't have a problem.


Yeah, why would I! 


Heh, heh! Check this out, guys:

*tn3-2.deviantart.com/fs24/300W/i/2007/336/a/6/Sticky_Desktop_by_aryayush.png​
There's a tiny change. Though I did not use any of the tools Ashwin mentioned, I found a pretty nifty utility that does what I wanted it to do. I highly recommend it.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 2, 2007)

^^ 
Hehe.. that's cool. My Desktop is covered with BS, so no point in these clocks. Gotta find a way to steer clear of the mess. 

My XP desktop was like this:
*farm2.static.flickr.com/1025/1457060764_8df648f6cd.jpg

Gotta to something with my Mac.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 2, 2007)

I like those Wall Clocks. I've got a christmas one set on my desktop. Only thing is the menubar is still showing the desktop of the earlier wallpaper so it looks a bit odd... I guess the software has not been updated for Leopard...


----------



## aryayush (Dec 2, 2007)

Yes, it hasn't but there is a pretty easy workaround.

Just hit ⌘⇧4 + the spacebar, make sure the cursor camera is over the Desktop background and hit the mouse button once. It will capture just the background image. Now apply it as the Desktop background. Pretty simple.

You're welcome.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

@ drgrudge, awesome desk! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif


----------



## goobimama (Dec 2, 2007)

Ah. I downloaded the plain wallpapers of the same kind and applied those. Your method is better though. Thanks.


----------



## getpriyanth (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi friends,

I am Priyanth. I am new to this forum...... i just went through some of the discussions made here... they were pretty informative. I am even new to MAC. I bought MACBOOK before 3months and i am friend of Aayush.

I have recently started using MAIL for my GMAIL using imap. But i have never used it on my college network. When i tried using MAIL in college i am getting the following error msg

"There may be a problem with the mail server or network. Check the settings for account "IMAP Account" or try again.

The server error encountered was: The server " imap.gmail.com" cannot be contacted on port 993."

But i tried checking the settings, they are fine....is something wrong with the network??? but outlook of others is working fine.

One more problem is ......when ever i copy pictures from my cam.... they are automatically flipping themselves and even if i try using editing tools in iPreview they are not getting back in to the original way of displaying. I am not able to upload them in any of the sites as it gets flipped!!!!

What should i do? Thanks a toon


----------



## goobimama (Dec 2, 2007)

^^ You need to download the wall clocks application. It's right there on the vladstudio site in the right had sidebar. The mac version is free.

Or you could click this link: *www.vladstudio.com/wallpaperclock/software.php?download=osx

Also, are you importing your pictures into iPhoto? Cause that has some flipping tools as well as direct upload to Flickr plugin (in fact, much better than the flickr's uploader)


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello MAC boys... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif 

is there any way to run .EXE files on MAC OSes ??  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif

Is there any emulators which does the work ?


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 2, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> Hello MAC boys... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif
> 
> is there any way to run .EXE files on MAC OSes ??  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif
> 
> Is there any emulators which does the work ?


I'm not a veteran Mac user and I'm not sure what's the intension of running .exe (are they apps or viruses). 

There are many ways to run if you must:

1. Parallels, VMFusionware or Q Emulator (OSS) <-- these 3 makes u run Windows 'inside' OS X. 

2. Crossover (for Mac) <-- Install Windows Apps in OS X

3. Wine HQ (OSS) <--  Think of Wine as a compatibility layer for running Windows programs. Wine runs implementation of the Windows API consisting of 100% non-Microsoft code, however Wine can optionally use native Windows DLLs if they are available.

4. Special apps for specific Windows apps <-- for eg. Running IE on OS X, etc.. 

5. Boot Camp <-- if you want to disgrace your Mac by running Windows. Oh yeah, Apple MacBook Pro is the fastest laptop that can run Windows Vista. 

Not sure if there are other methods around...


----------



## iMav (Dec 2, 2007)

iv tried crossover its very good works well


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

@drgrudge, thats more than enough info.. thank a lot Mr. MOD *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif

Btw.. all the .exe are not virus *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif


----------



## sakumar79 (Dec 2, 2007)

^^ If I remember correctly, except 2 and 4, you need a Windows license to use them legally... But Crossover supposedly does not handle all Windows software that well... There is a small comparison between Bootcamp, Parallels and Crossover at *www.javarants.com/C1242049796/E20060904143855/

Arun


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

^^ This really opened my eyes.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif thanks


----------



## goobimama (Dec 3, 2007)

There's one thing about OS X, that you just can't get in Windows. No borders. Now I don't mean to be fanboyistic or anything, just wanted to know why this is. Even Safari in Windows has a thin border while in OS X, Safari, Photoshop, Preview and such applications have absolutely no border. What's it that allows for this?


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 3, 2007)

^^ No where it relates to what i've asked *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif


----------



## getpriyanth (Dec 3, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> ^^ You need to download the wall clocks application. It's right there on the vladstudio site in the right had sidebar. The mac version is free.
> 
> Or you could click this link: *www.vladstudio.com/wallpaperclock/software.php?download=osx


Thanks goobimama...





			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Also, are you importing your pictures into iPhoto? Cause that has some flipping tools as well as direct upload to Flickr plugin (in fact, much better than the flickr's uploader)


Sorry i dint understand this??

can u suggest anything about mail also....

thank u


----------



## goobimama (Dec 3, 2007)

^^ There's an application called iPhoto that comes with your Mac. Use that to manage your pictures. When you plug in your camera, open iPhoto and it will import your pictures and manage them.



> No where it relates to what i've asked


Does everything have to? And didn't you get your question answered?


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 3, 2007)

getpriyanth said:
			
		

> can u suggest anything about mail also....



Does mail.app work with other accounts ?


----------



## aryayush (Dec 3, 2007)

Glad to see you posting here, Priyanth. Welcome! Check out the first post. It has been updated to include you.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 3, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Does everything have to? And didn't you get your question answered?



Oh yeah i got the answer.. and i thought u are saying those stuffs to me.. sorry *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif


----------



## aryayush (Dec 3, 2007)

Umm... this smiley makes no sense here.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 3, 2007)

^ OH sorry *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/108.gif


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 3, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> *farm2.static.flickr.com/1025/1457060764_8df648f6cd.jpg



Cool Wall,Could you link me up?

P.S:Sorry for late reply,i kinda take the weekends off from the forums 

Regards,
ray


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 3, 2007)

I added the stacks drawer icons. The dock looks neat now.

Do you guys have extra folders on the dock ? Like apps etc ?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 3, 2007)

I just wish the Dock stacks had a right-click option (and quick look)

I'm also looking forward to using Quay: *www.tuaw.com/2007/11/28/quay-1-0/


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 3, 2007)

rayraven - 
Just click on the screenshot. I got all the details there.


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks,
Cudnt believe i was so stupid not to try click the link 
Anyways, i got to the site but the image is small,
*wink.nixone.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/04/img1331.jpg

It's 745*530 , do you have a larger version?
1024*768 perhaps?

Regards,
ray


----------



## aryayush (Dec 3, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, are you a Mac user?


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 3, 2007)

Umm,not really.
Does that mean i cant/shoud'nt post here? 

Regards,
ray


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 3, 2007)

Hmm...my Dell Inspiron Resolution was 1280*800 but I used this 745*530 only. Doesn't it look nice? I got the image there and used.


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 3, 2007)

It looks great,
In fact , i thought you had a higher res-one as it looked so neat.

Btw,What did u use to set the wall on xp? Coz there's no way xp's wall manager can set it to look so clearly.

Anyways,Thanks for taking the time to answer my queries and linking me up.

Regards,
ray


----------



## aryayush (Dec 3, 2007)

rayraven said:
			
		

> Umm,not really.
> Does that mean i cant/shoud'nt post here?


You can and should post in here. I was just curious. 

________________________________________

OK, so this is the sort of thing that completely takes me by surprise even after having used my Mac extensively and exclusively for a year and a half. I had written a document titled 'MacUser' a few days ago, sent it as an attachment and then deleted it from my Mac. Today, I just needed a link from that document and I just decided to try my luck and ran a Spotlight search for "macuser". Lo, the top hit was a document titled 'MacUser'. I opened it and them command-clicked on its icon in the title bar (another nifty trick of Mac OS X) and this is where Spotlight had found it:
*img99.imageshack.us/img99/7906/magicalspotlightov9.png
I'd expected to see that email somewhere within the search results and I would have to open that and retrieve the attachment from there but Spotlight directly landed me on the file instead, saving me all that hassle. 

Yeah, I know I am a total fanboy but I just cannot help myself. I'd gotten so used to being disappointed when I used Windows that this "just works" nature of Mac OS X keeps throwing pleasant surprises my way every now and then and I, of course, keep getting impressed. 
_____________________________________________________

Now, that link was for this page where you can find a list of Terminal Commands for Hidden Settings in Leopard. Try the third one which "Adds a Mouse Over gradient to items in your stacks". Pretty neat. Others might be useful too.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 3, 2007)

Not sure what the gradient for stacks does. Anyway, I like the first one where you can change the delay for moving a window to a different space. Changed mine to 0.15 

------
Woah! I just saw the Safari 3 tips, especially the one about enabling the DOM inspector. Really really neat. Thanks for the link genius...

This inspector is really amazing! Even better than the one in Coda. Details for everything in a neat little window. 

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.ad46667180.jpg


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 3, 2007)

rayraven said:
			
		

> It looks great,
> In fact , i thought you had a higher res-one as it looked so neat.
> 
> Btw,What did u use to set the wall on xp? Coz there's no way xp's wall manager can set it to look so clearly.
> ...


I no longer use Windows XP, so I'm going to try and recollect what I can remember. 

The image resolution is lower, but that should not be a problem. That is evident from the WS resolution. Just right click it and "apply as desktop image". It'll automatically stretch to fit the desktop. 

Try and let me know how it looks. Even if there's problem, then I can't help. This was what I did and used that image.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 3, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Not sure what the gradient for stacks does.


Makes it look better. Gives it a more fluid feel. Shows off Core Animation. Reason enough for me to use and recommend it. 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Woah! I just saw the Safari 3 tips, especially the one about enabling the DOM inspector. Really really neat. Thanks for the link genius...


You're welcome but what is this thing! What is "DOM"?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't know what I'm supposed to see. Looks the same to me. 

DOM is Document Object Model. A DOM inspector shows how the elements of a web page are enveloped and such things. Like for instance, a text frame is enveloped in so and so DIV which is further enveloped in the sidebar, and so on. Of course, there's a lot more info to put out, but that's my understanding of it (and use of it).


----------



## aryayush (Dec 3, 2007)

I totally understood that. 

That gradient thing is only applicable for the grid view. If you've used the Terminal trick, it will work.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh now I see it. I open all my stacks in the Fan view...


----------



## aryayush (Dec 3, 2007)

Do you guys know about Poisoned?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 3, 2007)

You and your subtle questions. Nope. Not heard of it. Now if you care to explain?


----------



## aryayush (Dec 3, 2007)

It is the only P2P file sharing application for Mac OS X that is free, not JAVA and actually works. Grab it here. 

Ever tried hitting ⌘J in iTunes? This handy 'View Options' window pops up:
*img215.imageshack.us/img215/3381/itunesviewoptionssu8.png


----------



## goobimama (Dec 3, 2007)

^^ that's similar to right clicking any of the items above... But it's still nice to know some options...


----------



## aryayush (Dec 4, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> ^^ that's similar to right clicking any of the items above... But it's still nice to know some options...


Yeah, I know. It can come in handy when you make a new playlist and want to do a radical change. 

Here's another tip. When you have a file open in Preview and you hit ⌘⌫, the file gets deleted. Brilliant.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 4, 2007)

Brilliant indeed. I knew that. 

Now tell me one thing. When I'm connected to the internet, some extra iTunes store options pop up in my Front Row menu. For instance, in the music menu, there's "iTunes Top 10" and something else. Can one actually buy music via the Front Row interface? I didn't click any of the songs for fear of crediting myself, but still, it would be nice to know.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 4, 2007)

Ares included in Poisoned! Thats the thing I was looking for. But very old! Last updated in Oct. 2006 and evidently reflect in the Ares version supported. Nevertheless I'll try it out sometime and see how cool it is. 


Also I was wondering why Aayush keeps worrying about Java. What are you doing with the 2.4 GHz, 3 GB Ram, 256 MB GFX card system?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 4, 2007)

Heheh.. He is stuck with only 2Ghz, Core Duo (not 2), 2GB RAM, and some crappy ATi graphics.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 4, 2007)

^^ 
Ohh.. forgot he has the older generation MBP. Whatever be the case, his specks are good for Java. IF we're running 10 apps at the same time also there should not be a problem in running Java unless the other 10 is also a Java app. 

He must have other reason which I'm very curious to know!


----------



## iMav (Dec 4, 2007)

well java and arya arent compatible not his macbook he and java  el jobso once said that java is crap or something and he has maintained the same stance (im not kidding but it is the case)


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 4, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> The image resolution is lower, but that should not be a problem. That is evident from the WS resolution. Just right click it and "apply as desktop image". It'll automatically stretch to fit the desktop.



It does,but the xp wallpaper manager isn't very good,it pixellates the image when stretched,
but image managers like picasa don't,thats what i asked you,
"what did you use to apply the wallpaper?".
Anyways,i dont use xp at home, and it isnt a problem.



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> You can and should post in here. I was just curious.


Thanks 
Anyways,I am curious to know what caused your curiosity 

And about java applications slowing down the system,
Those specs are damn good.
I used to test java apps on a 128meg system with a 1ghz processor,
and they worked pretty well,
Heck i used to use limewire on that system,
just the loading takes time,but the app itself ran pretty well.

And I am pretty curious to know too 

Regards,
ray


----------



## aryayush (Dec 4, 2007)

It is not native. The interface is clumsy and runs slowly (no matter how good the specs are), not to mention that it looks extremely ugly. There's a certain point after which you just cannot stand something and JAVA, in my case, has crossed that point.

Almost every single JAVA application I've ever used, whether on Windows, Mac OS X or my mobile phone, has sucked. I am so disillusioned with it now that I become wary whenever I see the words "cross-platform" in the description of any application, whether it is JAVA or not. I prefer to use native applications only.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Heheh.. He is stuck with only 2Ghz, Core Duo (not 2), 2GB RAM, and some crappy ATi graphics.


Look at you, happily correcting a mistake that didn't necessarily need correction. 

I have a 2.16 GHz processor by the way. 

_____________________________________________

This, my dear friends, is security done right:
*img149.imageshack.us/img149/9038/securitydonerightut2.png
Watch and learn, Microsoft.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 4, 2007)

^^ 
How you take such beautiful screenshots?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 4, 2007)

^^ Command+shift+4 and then a space? 

Btw, I noticed that warning that pops up. This is new to Leopard right? The application is sometimes in a zip file, you extract the zip file and then run the app and it still throws up the warning. Nice.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 4, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> ^^
> How you take such beautiful screenshots?


That's a new feature of Leopard. 


*I USED AN iPHONE!!*

My brother bought it from Bangkok. It was unlocked and all with the v1.1.1 firmware. He used it for two days and then connected it to iTunes. When he saw that an update was available, he foolishly updated it. It got locked again.

Then he called me. I asked him to bring it over and assured him I would do it for him. I was under the assumption that it was a childishly simple procedure but it turns out that it wasn't. After a lot of trial and error, hits and misses and some truly scary and disappointing moments, I had an unlocked iPhone running v1.1.2 with a Vodafone SIM and working perfectly fine. It took me six hours but it was an ultimate geek dream come true. I did stuff I'd never thought I would ever mess with.

There was a point when the iPhone was stuck in a particular phase (recovery mode) and it just wouldn't get out of it even after I'd tried every trick available on the Internet. I'd started thinking that all hope was lost. But the realisation that I was so close to using an iPhone and would miss out on the opportunity kept driving me on and I finally succeeded. 

Here's a review:
*It is the best friggin' phone in the world.* Milind was right. All my attempts to show him the drawbacks are useless. No matter how many drawbacks it has, nothing even comes close to it. My brother and my three roommates are all in love with the iPhone now. (My brother is also in love with me because I saved his 26 grand! )

I'm not too sure now that I am going to have the patience to restrict myself from buying the first generation model when it comes to India. In fact, my sister is coming from the USA in a few days and I so want to ask her to buy it for me.

God! Why did they have to make it so damn cool and why, oh why, did my brother have to bring it to me!!


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 4, 2007)

^^ 
No yaar, if I can remember the screenshot you took (something to do with gx_saurav) also was like this done on Tiger. I know to take screenshots like how goobi said,but how to get the mild shadow. 


Today is a big day for me. Multimedia unleashed on my Mac. The first HD movie! Equilibrium!! Also installed Perian. But still I like VLC (new version rocks!). 


Guys tell me more on customizing iTunes and tips & tricks.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 4, 2007)

You get the shadow by pressing the spacebar after command+shift+4...you know, the little camera icon. Then he uploads the PNG so it maintains it's transparency.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 4, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> You get the shadow by pressing the spacebar after command+shift+4...you know, the little camera icon. Then he uploads the PNG so it maintains it's transparency.


I know goobi. But in the desktop where the png is saved, I can't see the shadow effect. It's just the window screenshot. Or am I missing something? 

aryayush - 
All I remember is:- Never give up and try till you win at last.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 4, 2007)

(He's using Leopard btw... which I think includes the shadow unlike Tiger)


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 4, 2007)

^^ 
Ohh..ok. 

What about iTunes? Can u guys post a screenshot so that I can see if there's any scope for customization.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 4, 2007)

Why do you need us to post a screenshot of iTunes!? You have it on your Mac already.



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> the screenshot you took (something to do with gx_saurav) also was like this done on Tiger.


That screenshot was also taken on Leopard. gx_saurav was bashing the Leopard firewall and I'd taken that one to prove him wrong. It was Leopard, my dear friend. You cannot get that effect on Tiger. 

(If, however, you want to believe that I am a genius who figured out how to do it on Tiger too - by all means, feel free to. )

That screenshot was damn funny though. 


@goobimama
No comments on my finally having used the iPhone (and having one-upped you by unlocking it)?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh iPhone? That's like old news... I've been using the iPhone for a long time now (not mine, but I get to use it whenever). On a less serious note, congrats dude. Welcome to the family


----------



## aryayush (Dec 5, 2007)

LOL! I guess that will do.


----------



## yash (Dec 5, 2007)

> My brother and my three roommates are all in love with the iPhone now. (My brother is also in love with me because I saved his 26 grand! )



time for a sexy orgy!

I know that was *so* wrong but I HAD TO do it!


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 5, 2007)

aryayush - 
So we can't customize iTunes? 

By the way, check this guys: Mac OS Resources, Fresh for 2007 and beyond. I downloaded some 5-6 apps from the list. 

Also an interesting app: Scribbles. A drawing app. *www.atebits.com/scribbles.html

The icons these developers are doing is amazing. Just waiting for my creative juice to sky rocket one fine day.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 5, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> aryayush -
> So we can't customize iTunes?


No, you cannot.



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> By the way, check this guys: Mac OS Resources, Fresh for 2007 and beyond. I downloaded some 5-6 apps from the list.


Great list! One disadvantage of having been a Mac user for over a year is that nothing out there is new to you. 



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Also an interesting app: Scribbles. A drawing app. *www.atebits.com/scribbles.html


Neat. I don't really need it though. I hate drawing.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 5, 2007)

goobi - 
Don't feel bad. Had nothing to do and came up with this BS:

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2112/2087647107_ffc0ce0469_m.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Dec 5, 2007)

OK. Just... just stay away guys... do your thing... you're free to...


----------



## goobimama (Dec 5, 2007)

> Great list! One disadvantage of having been a Mac user for over a year is that nothing out there is new to you.


That's a disadvantage of being _you_. I for instance find a lot of new info when you post links to here and there. 

I'm also eager to try Scribbles, but I'm waiting for someone to buy it for me 

@Dr: Uh... I'll assume you are referring to my cat Goobi, which of course makes perfect sense. Although it's a little puzzling considering you haven't even met him...


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 5, 2007)

^^ 
Ohh yeah.. why would I refer you. Who doesn't like small cat? I always wondered what people did with cats..until I read adventures of Goobi.  

Scribbles is too cool. It's a donationware. Free to try as long as you want. It would be fun to have a contest as who comes up with something good and creative. Anyone game for this?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 5, 2007)

Correction: Small cat is not Goobi. While the boundaries are thin, they are still existent. Small Cat is the name of the cat. He is quite big actually. 

The competition sounds cool. First prize is the user gets to put iMav or gx for 1 week in Shameful misery.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 5, 2007)

How much cats you have? What's the name of Small Cat? 

If some 3-5 people are ready, then we can plan the competition like this: 
1. You can post unlimited entries. 
2. 24 hours/12 Hours time limit though. 
3. We can put across our creation and showcase them in another thread where members can vote! 
4. The winner gets to choose a thread to close/delete. J/K.  

What say guys?


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 5, 2007)

"Small Cat" _is_ the name of that cat.... the cat is big ( in size ) though..


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 5, 2007)

Made another one. This one took a longer time. 

*paintmacgallerydata.atebits.com/pntm47567fc128ea13.88964804.jpg_thumb.jpg


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 5, 2007)

Query: So I have set up iCal to execute an Apple Script that reboots my router. Bit if my Mac is switched off at that time, the script is run when I next power it on. Meaning, the router reboots when I open Safari to check my email.

How do I make the script to run only at the time.

Query 2: 
In FF, say I am typing, www.appl , it will list all the pages that I've visited there.
The same thing happens in Safari too.
But in FF, if I use the arrow key to scroll down to the 3rd listing, the address bar will change accordingly.
Okay, the same happens in Safari too.
But, in FF, one back space deleted only 1 character while in Safari, it deletes the entire new entry ( listing ).
How do I make it the FF way ?

Or do I need to explain my query in deep ?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 5, 2007)

I must say, it is an interesting program (and all the lovely animations). Only gripe is that one can't use the usual keyboard shorcuts to move the canvas or zooming in. Btw dr, you should also try ArtRage. Pretty much the same thing (although more advanced) without the special effects. 

Here's mine btw. Since the Small Cat was the topic for discussion, I thought why not. He's doing 'ze boat' pose btw...

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.adc7bdaa9c.jpg

Btw, am I wrong in thinking that the program does everything as a vector rather than in pixels? Cause there is no size that one specifies at first, and whenever one zooms in, it re-renders the page. I guess vectors it is.

@darky: just hit the right-arrow and then do the backspace.


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 5, 2007)

Yea, I know that... but that's still an extra key to press  So asked if there any way to disabled the text being selected.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 5, 2007)

goobimama -
That's amazing! So nicely done and looks good. Did you use Tablet PC? You got the license? 

I'll download ArtRage. But we get only the basic version for free. I'll make a painting in that also.


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 5, 2007)

*paintmacgallerydata.atebits.com/pntm47569afb76e266.52371414.jpg_thumb.jpg

Scribbles is fun. That was done with a optical mouse.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 5, 2007)

It sure is. I know it's difficult to do something with a mouse. goobi's look so sharp, I guess he must have used his Tablet PC, but wondering whether that's a Input device or runs a OS.


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 5, 2007)

He's got a Wacom. Has the advantage of pressure sensitivity and all.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 5, 2007)

DARK LORD said:
			
		

> *paintmacgallerydata.atebits.com/pntm47569afb76e266.52371414.jpg_thumb.jpg
> 
> Scribbles is fun. That was done with a optical mouse.


Oh a USR modem on Linksys WRT54G kept on Tata Sky DigiComp?? 

Good job man!


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 5, 2007)

Hehe, yeah 
That's a D-Link DSL-502T... 2 years old..

Scribbles is fun


----------



## goobimama (Dec 5, 2007)

Ah yes. Wacom Bamboo Fun here 

Btw, you can't draw for nuts on a TabletPC as we know it. Really inaccurate and no pressure sensitivity.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 5, 2007)

today i saw MAC interface at friends home in his PC
pretty good 

offtopic
btw nice peaceful discussions going on here 

Win Vs Lin has kept the attention of MS fanboyz out of here or else you know .. really cool and soo much peace here !!!!!!


----------



## aryayush (Dec 5, 2007)

Just the way we like it. 

My vote goes to Milind's drawing, though it is a bit unfair that he is using the tablet thing, while others are not.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> That's a disadvantage of being _you_. I for instance find a lot of new info when you post links to here and there.


LOL! You'll reach this stage in life too, son. 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> I'm also eager to try Scribbles, but I'm waiting for someone to buy it for me


Yeah, right! LOL! 



			
				DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Query: So I have set up iCal to execute an Apple Script that reboots my router. Bit if my Mac is switched off at that time, the script is run when I next power it on. Meaning, the router reboots when I open Safari to check my email.
> 
> How do I make the script to run only at the time.


No idea. Never really messed with AppleScripts. 



			
				DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Yea, I know that... but that's still an extra key to press  So asked if there any way to disabled the text being selected.


IMHO, Safari's method is better because in the Firefox way, if you decide to type something else or delete characters from what you were originally typing, you have to delete the whole URL that appeared when you scrolled down the list. So it is one extra click in Safari versus several in Firefox. 


*MacHeist 2 has kicked off, guys.* Happy sleuthing!


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 5, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> Win Vs Lin has kept the attention of MS fanboyz out of here or else you know .. really cool and soo much peace here !!!!!!


 
Donno about iMav, but I removed all other OS from my computer as I needed some HD space.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 5, 2007)

WOW! That's an improvement. Thanks, from the bottom of my heart! 


BTW, the deal with Apple Matters is sealed. I signed the contract today. MacUser sent me an email today which began like this, _"Thanks for the samples, they look very promising."_ I think this one is a done deal too if the pay is good.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 5, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> offtopic
> btw nice peaceful discussions going on here
> 
> Win Vs Lin has kept the attention of MS fanboyz out of here or else you know .. really cool and soo much peace here !!!!!!


You talk as if we're lucky to be in peace and you guys are waging war?  


Aayush - 
Care to explain more about MacHeist? I know the site is there but still can't understand what these guys are upto? 


*I got a .mkv query.* How you guys play it? I use VLC player. Quality wise both QT + Perian and VLC were the same but in QT, it takes some time to "get" the file, ie, I'm not able to seek immediately to any location. Also how to turn on the subtitles in QT?


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## goobimama (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't install VLC on my Mac so yeah, Quicktime for MKV files. I realise that VLC plays the file instantly, but I use Front row most of the time so it uses the quicktime engine. As for subtitles, they work without configuration for me. If you want to play movies in quicktime without seeking, you can convert it to .mov format. Just open the MKV file, let it load in, then file > Save as. The output will be a sort of native h264 file which can be added into iTunes (Again, Thank you so much for this tip aayush. I wish I could pour hot coffee on my foot in your presence)

@aayush: Go dude! Make us proud!

*The way the Leopard Dock was supposed to be*


> So, during the beta stages of Mac OS 10.5 (Leopard) there were some key features that Apple decided to add to the new OS, and advertise publicly on their website in order to create buzz and get people excited about the new OS.........
> 
> .......Instead I’m going to show everyone the way it was “supposed” to be.
> This is not a hack, this Dock was taken from one of the Leopard beta installations that was seeded to developers and beta testers before the official release. Up until the final release of Leopard, this part of the feature was not only present in the beta versions, but was also included in the description of the new Dock features on Apple’s website.......


*kuragari.com/2007/12/03/the-way-it-was-supposed-to-be/

Seems to be pretty neat. I hope someone hacks the dock to get back that functionality...


----------



## aryayush (Dec 5, 2007)

I sure hope to (make you proud). Thanks, Preshit and Milind! 

I saw that Dock thing a few days ago. Pretty neat. It is only a matter of time now, I'm sure.



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Aayush -
> Care to explain more about MacHeist? I know the site is there but still can't understand what these guys are upto?


They make these extremely realistic websites and such and then give you a story and let you loose. You have to follow the trail, doing all sorts of cool sleuthing stuff like finding secret passwords, decrypting codes, logging into secure websites and sniffing around, looking at the source of webpages... it's all fun. Good time pass and exclusive to the Mac world. And they also have genuinely good shareware applications as rewards. I highly recommend it. 



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> *I got a .mkv query.* How you guys play it? I use VLC player. Quality wise both QT + Perian and VLC were the same but in QT, it takes some time to "get" the file, ie, I'm not able to seek immediately to any location. Also how to turn on the subtitles in QT?


I prefer QuickTime Player because once it has buffered the whole thing (which, I admit, takes a lot of time), it works flawlessly. VLC, on the other hand, keeps crashing on me when I seek around. I never launch VLC for any sort of video anymore. I didn't even update it to the latest version. Perian takes care of everything.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 5, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> I don't install VLC on my Mac so yeah, Quicktime for MKV files. I realise that VLC plays the file instantly, but I use Front row most of the time so it uses the quicktime engine. As for subtitles, they work without configuration for me. If you want to play movies in quicktime without seeking, you can convert it to .mov format. Just open the MKV file, let it load in, then file > Save as. The output will be a sort of native h264 file which can be added into iTunes


No man, QT didn't play the subtitles automatically. VLC also didn't but I knew how to turn them on. 

Why would I want to convert to .mov just to play in QT or iTunes? I'm happy with VLC if this is the case. 




			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> VLC, on the other hand, keeps crashing on me when I seek around. I never launch VLC for any sort of video anymore. I didn't even update it to the latest version. Perian takes care of everything.


No VLC doesn't. I did crash 2-3 times but I open VLC like 20 times a day. You know I got over 600 GB of "stuff". The new VLC is cool man, but it's upto you if you wanna try it.


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 5, 2007)

For me, not once has VLC crashed. I'm not even on the new Leopard version yet. Sadly all my "stuff" is on HDDs on my PC


----------



## goobimama (Dec 5, 2007)

VLC does have that volume boost thing, where you can take the volume a little higher than 100%. I wonder if quicktime has the same functionality (No aayush, Command + up doesn't help).

As for converting to mov files, well, it's a personal choice. 1: You get to add it to iTunes with cover art and such. 
2: It plays without a hitch on Quicktime (Front row) with, I presume, hardware acceleration.
3: It's quick lookables and other such 'mac' privileges.
4: Be warned, DTS soundtracks behave very erratically when placed outside of the MKV container so I leave movies with DTS sound outside of the mov format. Actually, most of my High def I watch on the PC so I leave it all in MKV.

As for the subtitles thing, you have to wait till the movie loads completely in Quicktime. Only then will it display the subtitles (they look much better in Quicktime btw, with anti aliasing and such).

[strikethrough]@darky[/strikethrough]
@doctor: You misquoted me instead of aayush...


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 5, 2007)

Nope, darky didn't misquote. Doctor did.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 5, 2007)

goobimama - 
Honestly I don't know what's the deal with Frontrow. What makes it hip and cool? 

I'll try out QT one more time after the buffering is done and see how good it is. 
By the way, edited the misquote.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 6, 2007)

> Honestly I don't know what's the deal with Frontrow. What makes it hip and cool?


You using a Macbook Pro right? Well that's a laptop... Mine's a desktop...


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 6, 2007)

What's are you hinting at? So what if you have a desktop?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 6, 2007)

Trust me it's a totally different trip. My desktop is there on the table, ready and waiting. So when I'm lying on the bed, scratching whatever, I suddenly feel like watching a daffy duck. Just take the remote and voila, I'm watching it right from the bed instead of coming to the computer and mousing my way through. 

Same thing when my friends come over and we are watching say, music videos. It's much better when we are all sitting comfortably rather than me sitting close to the machine to change videos and such. 

The reason why the difference between Laptop/desktop is obvious. When you sleep you MBP, the lid is usually closed. Also, since the screen size isn't all that big, one has to sit relatively closer to the laptop meaning easy access to the keys instead of the remote. After all, launching a particular movie is faster via keyboard than via the remote. Well you can fill in the rest of the reasons... there are quite a few. Just saying, I don't see many laptop users using the remote control that comes along with it.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 6, 2007)

I do though. Probably not as much as you do but still, I do use it quite a bit.



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> What's are you hinting at? So what if you have a desktop?


I can't believe you asked this question. Isn't it obvious that the remote and Front Row is quite useful on a desktop?



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> VLC does have that volume boost thing, where you can take the volume a little higher than 100%. I wonder if quicktime has the same functionality (No aayush, Command + up doesn't help).


Aayush has a trick or two up his sleeve for everything. Follow these three steps to boost the volume:

1. Grab Audio Hijack Pro from somewhere. Once it is there on your Mac, launch it and 'hijack' iTunes, QuickTime Player and the System Audio. Then increase the 'Gain' slider (found under the 'Effects' tab) to the maximum (238%) for all three of them. You'll have to do this only when you launch the application for the first time. From the next time onwards, just launch the application and press the hijack button thrice.

2. Launch the movie in QuickTime Player and hit ⌘J. The 'Properties' window will open. Drag the 'Volume:' slider under 'Audio Settings' to the maximum setting.

3. Play the movie and keep ⌘↑ pressed for a while.

Bonus tip: Switch off the fans in the room and close the doors and windows. 

There is one side effect though. Once you hijack the audio to increase the volume, it will be locked and you cannot control it through the remote unless you quit Audio Hijack Pro.

Just give it a go, though. It is a godsend for me.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks. I'll try it out then.

Anyone here used "Yep"? It is to PDF documents what iPhoto is to photos. Well, at least in theory. While the concept is good, it still needs a lot of work on the interface. Still, it's better than browsing through Finder looking around for PDFs...


----------



## aryayush (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't really have that many PDFs to manage though...


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 6, 2007)

Hmm.. VLC is perfectly fine for my needs in .mkv, .avi, .dat, .mpg formats. Only for Audio I'm still not used to iTunes. If I run into troubles or my needs change, I'll bother QT + Perian. 

True that I don't use the Apple remote as much. But my Mom who watch movies sometimes with me, she likes the remote as she's not much into computers. 


Doesn't Adobe Reader there for Mac? Is it any good? I'll try out Yep.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 6, 2007)

Yep is not a PDF reader. It's an organiser. I still use Preview for viewing PDF files. Adobe reader seems a little bloated (at least it was in my Windows days)

And of course, to each his own. I realise that waiting for a movie to load in quicktime isn't the best way to go, so VLC it is then. 

Btw, I have also told my mom (and brothers) only to use the remote. That's all they will and should ever need from my mac and it is working quite well for now...

----

Btw, Aayush, did you know that saving the file as a "Reference Movie" does the same thing? Now I can have my cake and eat it too! Works perfectly for MKV files as well. Of course you will have two files of each movie, but I can live with that. It was especially troublesome cause a lot of the avi files when converted to .mov weren't playing on the PC which made it difficult to share.


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey Fellas,

Has anyone here tried developing apps on your Mac ? I'm new, so wiki tells me that Apple has XCode for developers and comes with the Leopard DVD. Should I install it ?

How easy / difficult is it to develop apps for the Mac ?

Can anyone here throw some light on the basics ?


----------



## aryayush (Dec 6, 2007)

I want to try my hand at it but I can't really figure out a starting point. 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Btw, Aayush, did you know that saving the file as a "Reference Movie" does the same thing? Now I can have my cake and eat it too! Works perfectly for MKV files as well. Of course you will have two files of each movie, but I can live with that. It was especially troublesome cause a lot of the avi files when converted to .mov weren't playing on the PC which made it difficult to share.


I did know that but since I don't have to share them with anyone, I prefer to have one file only. I don't convert the MKV files though. I don't need them in my iTunes library. I use the technique only for the TV shows. 

_______________________________

Here's a tip for the Leopard users out here. When in Exposé view, hold down the Option key and see what happens.

Pretty handy, huh?

Yeah, you're welcome. 

_____________________________________

*8 Predictions for Macworld 2008*

I think the seventh and eighth one are wrong but the first six are right. What do you guys think (hope?) will happen?


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 6, 2007)

No one knows about my query ?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 6, 2007)

^^ I think you have to learn some kind of programming language, and then use that knowledge to create apps. Hope that helps.


----------



## yash (Dec 6, 2007)

the mac nano will make no sense if it still ships with a powerbrick bigger than that! I absolutely hate power bricks.


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes, but point me in the right direction, will ya ?


----------



## aryayush (Dec 6, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> ^^ I think you have to learn some kind of programming language, and then use that knowledge to create apps. Hope that helps.


Sure does, man. Absolutely. 

That's a Joey Tribbiani post!


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 6, 2007)

Ladies and gentlemen, presenting our very own Joeymama


----------



## goobimama (Dec 6, 2007)

Look at darky taking me seriously! Btw, I have a friend who is doing 'software engineering' and he is working on a mac app. Indian fella. I could give him your email or something. But he says he's doing it with Java...


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 6, 2007)

As the great Arya always says, "Java is not native" 

I know, C/C++... but realized now I need to learn ObjC. Oh well, I'll stick to php.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 6, 2007)

goobimama, I tried Pixen, it's too basic (or I didn't play around much). I'm a fan of Seashore now. I miss the line tool and shapes in PhotoShop. Oterwise it's good enough for basic image editing. 

Should I bother with Gimp?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 6, 2007)

Gimp is... well I didn't like it. Feels very crude. 

I'll check out seashore. (btw, did I recommend Pixen to you? I don't think I did. Anyway)


----------



## praka123 (Dec 6, 2007)

www.gimpshop.com/ may help


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 6, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Gimp is... well I didn't like it. Feels very crude.
> 
> I'll check out seashore. (btw, did I recommend Pixen to you? I don't think I did. Anyway)


I knew Pixen b4 and you recommended so tried it. It's too basic and almost no options. Seashore got menus like PS. For my basic need it's OK, dunno if you'll like it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 7, 2007)

Grudge...try Adobe lightroom, you won't need Seashore &iPhote anymore


----------



## goobimama (Dec 7, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> I knew Pixen b4 and you recommended so tried it.


Well, I might have just googled it 

@gx:
Yep. Lightroom is awesome, but I would assume that Seashore and lightroom have their own separate uses... 

As for iPhoto vs Lightroom, they too have their separate uses. I can't for the love of Ali Baba imaging using Lightroom for my family pictures (especially with the now famed front row integration). Haven't used Aperture so I can't say (although I hear it's "light table" feature is awesome).

----

What's the best way to automatically get lyrics into iTunes?

Also, that site that Saurabh mentioned, is it safe? Also, will I get some form of warranty if I get an iPod shuffle from there?

-----

Anyone heard of Lightspeed? *www.xsilva.com/launch_2.5.php#7


> LightSpeed 2 is a ground-breaking, next-generation Point of Sale system built exclusively for the Mac and designed expressly to accelerate growing small businesses. LightSpeed excels in retail environments, providing your store with a full set of easy-to-use retail tools that make it easy to operate and track all aspects of your business.



The software looks amazing (and I do think I would have a use for it). I just hope I find a friend who will buy it for me...cause it seems a little too expensive to buy.


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 7, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> What's the best way to automatically get lyrics into iTunes?



Album Art Thingy


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 7, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Grudge...try Adobe lightroom, you won't need Seashore &iPhote anymore


I've Photoshop CS 3 waiting for me. I haven't installed that as yet in my Mac. I the meantime trying out other softwares. Seashore is fully free software. Is lightroom so? 


goobi - 
You might want to see this post.


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 7, 2007)

This is an interesting read. One of my friends ( Ryan ) had one of those "experiences" at the Apple Store


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 7, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> I've Photoshop CS 3 waiting for me. I haven't installed that as yet in my Mac. I the meantime trying out other softwares. Seashore is fully free software. Is lightroom so?



Ligitroom is not photoshop, it is like a replacement for ACDSee & most worth while software I found on Mac platform. I was advising Lightroom for your image management & editing like resizing etc & seashore for editing like adding arrows or baloons to the image


----------



## aryayush (Dec 7, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> What's the best way to automatically get lyrics into iTunes?


GimmeSomeTune.


OK, guys. I just have to interrupt the conversation to announce this:

*I landed the job at MacUser and they are going to pay me $7 per post.* I'll be posting two posts each weekday, if not more. The posts will be TUAW style. Should be easy enough. That amounts to around Rs. 11,000 per month. *YAY!* 

_[I'll show my father that I can earn money without becoming a stupid interior designer.]_


Sorry for the interruption, let the conversation continue...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2007)

wow man congrats.Rs11k+ in a month while doing what you like,I say not bad at all.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 7, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> *www.eternalstorms.at/gimmesometune/gimmesometune/gstdownload.html_[I'll show my father that I can earn money without becoming a stupid interior designer.]_


_

Never call desigining stupid.....you will earn more money with desigining & will be able to use your creativity instead of reading & writing something people already know.
_


----------



## goobimama (Dec 7, 2007)

^^ How rude. If he loves to write more than he loves interior designing, let it be that way. It's his choice after all.

@Lord: Yep. Even though the our Apple store isn't a 'real Apple Store', the customer experience is still the best I've known. Always helpful, attending and they have no problems with me using the Touch for as long as I want 
Although I must admit, my knowledge of the mac and how it works is slowly creeping beyond theirs, but still, it's a nice place.


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 7, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> *I landed the job at MacUser and they are going to pay me $7 per post.* I'll be posting two posts each weekday, if not more. The posts will be TUAW style. Should be easy enough. That amounts to around Rs. 11,000 per month. *YAY!*



Congrats mate.Good Luck writing.

Regards,
ray


----------



## narangz (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats, Aayush! Is there any post vacant for Windows based articles?


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats Aayush! $7 per post IMO is low, but it's Ok for a start.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 7, 2007)

this may help aryayush enter apple with some neutral/a little pro-mac articles  BTW,congratulations


----------



## goobimama (Dec 7, 2007)

Aayush, next stop: job at Apple Store?


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 7, 2007)

Lolz...so now arya is paid apple salesman


----------



## aryayush (Dec 7, 2007)

I would appreciate it if you stopped with the stupid salesman jokes, please!

Thanks, The_Devil_Himself, rayraven, narangz, drgrudge and praka123! 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> _Never call desigining stupid.....you will earn more money with desigining & will be able to use your creativity_


... which I don't have any of, so it is stupid for me. I said that I did not want to become a stupid interior designer. I did not call the profession or designing, in general, stupid.



			
				narangz said:
			
		

> Is there any post vacant for Windows based articles?


Yes, if you are willing to write against it. 



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> $7 per post IMO is low


I wanted to hear this from someone. I'll ask them whether there is a possibility of a raise in future.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Aayush, next stop: job at Apple Store?


Ugh... who wants that!


----------



## iMav (Dec 7, 2007)

good man congrats .... i might get hooked to reading some blogs  looking forward to ur articles let us know wen u publish em


----------



## aryayush (Dec 7, 2007)

Sure. And thank you!


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 7, 2007)

hey arya, congrats dude!


----------



## goobimama (Dec 7, 2007)

[little scared]
Uh... If I could break through the discussion here, I'm having a problem with Finder. CPU usage going up to 120%, and even if I Force Quit, it relaunches finder with the same CPU usage. A restart helped, but it went back to high CPU usage again after a few hours. A bit annoying considering that the Mac is now louder than my WD MyBook external...

Anyone?


----------



## iMav (Dec 7, 2007)

@goobi chk ur activity monitor it might show u what is eating resources


----------



## goobimama (Dec 7, 2007)

^ Uh....Finder?


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 7, 2007)

Goobi, do u have file preview enabled in Finder? Like automatic preview of AVI file in it's thumbnail?


----------



## narangz (Dec 7, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Yes, if you are willing to write against it.



Okay! Done! Give me the job & I'll write anything you want against Windows  

Please let me know when your articles are published there. I would love to read them  Do send me the links, man!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello guys whats cooking here .... I am back after a BAN, ..... I was banned for asking Anna Kournikova on Digit Cover Page in Demand section 
I call it Monarchy but since we could do nothing other than keeping shut, I mean what can't be cured has to be endured!!! No complains though!!

@aryayush
Congratula-F-lations, man you are insane!! How the hell do you manage time, for how long do you browse forums and how can you find time to reply to so many queries and now how can you manage to write articles!!
Are you Super-Mac-Man??

@gobi
I had similar problem earlier, found nothing in activity monitor but after trashing few demoware apps I am fine now. But I got another one though, I don't understand Disk usage, it showed 36gb free I copied 28 gbs of movies and it still shows 36 gb free. I deleted 28gb of Movies and it still shows 36gb free

Queries: 1) Looking for Irfan view like app in Mac, I found Xee, its good but not good enough!!

2) how to run java on mac, I prefer through shell.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 7, 2007)

I installed Photoshop CS3 (took a lot of time!). PSP got the most simple and ugly icon in the dock. Just a Ps in a blue BG. Why not the Photoshop icon?

jamesbond007 - 
Tried Seashore? It should be like Irfan View.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 7, 2007)

@Dr: Yep. The default icons of the Adobe CS3 are really boring (although, informative I guess). Still, if you just google Adobe CS3 replacement icons you will find all kinds of links to various different icons. I think I'm using the Adam Betts icons...

@jamesbond: Thanks for the tip. I'll try that. Installed a lot of apps lately..shouldn't have.

As for disk usage, the item info on the desktop is very inaccurate, in that it changes after a long time. Your best bet is doing a get info on the disk each time you want to check for space remaining. Also the Finder statusbar is also pretty dynamic.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks to Gigacore, Kenshin and jamesbond007! 



			
				narangz said:
			
		

> Please let me know when your articles are published there. I would love to read them  Do send me the links, man!


Consider it done. 



			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> @aryayush
> Congratula-F-lations, man you are insane!! How the hell do you manage time, for how long do you browse forums and how can you find time to reply to so many queries and now how can you manage to write articles!!
> Are you Super-Mac-Man??


LOL! You're embarrassing me. I'm just an insomniac and that's not exactly a very impressive quality. 



			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> I don't understand Disk usage, it showed 36gb free I copied 28 gbs of movies and it still shows 36 gb free. I deleted 28gb of Movies and it still shows 36gb free


Yeah, that happens in Tiger sometimes. Seems to have been fixed in Leopard though.

________________________________________

The first MacHeist mission actually involves downloading a file from TPB. Ha! Ha! This is fun.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 7, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I'm just an insomniac and that's not exactly a very impressive quality.



yeah you me and Enrique are insomniacs, but look at the brighter side.. you write articles, I watch hollywood movies and Enrique dates Anna Kournikova!!

BTW is Need For Speed available for mac... the only game I play!!

Pressing Alt+Shift+K in Safari (Mac) gets the Apple and I did the same in my profile I get the Apple when I type but once I save the changes and check my posts all I get is ? What to do guys ??



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> The first MacHeist mission actually involves downloading a file from TPB. Ha! Ha! This is fun.


Are you into it ?? Could you elaborate it to me like how to take part in it ?? I read the home page but couldn't make head and tale of it!!


----------



## aryayush (Dec 8, 2007)

OK. Just click on 'Register' and fill out the form and stuff. Once you are logged in, click on the 'Briefings' link. After that, you are on your own. That's the fun part. 

Be careful though, it can be quite addictive. And you need a fairly capable connection to fully enjoy it.


BTW, Need For Speed Carbon is available for Mac OS X.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 8, 2007)

Great!!
Just today i inquired the BSNL guys and I may get my broadband next week!! Finally its gonna be great.... and in time to come it may be a good bye to windows...
I'll check out Macheist once I get broadband connection

Wow NFS Carbon available for Mac OS X !!! good bye Gates....


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 8, 2007)

I installed Crossover to run uTorrent. But I'm unable to make utorrent connect to tracker. But now leeching from a Private Tracker after trying to connected for a long time and now it shows "Tracker Offline" which is not the case. It seems to work well with Public tracker... 


Now 5 queries: 
1. How to make utorrent connect to Private Tracker? 
2. How to get the Icon instead of the crossover icon?
3. Should we click "Yes" or "No" when we start uTorrent? 
4. Why doesn't the things in the UI don't work sometimes? Any way to fix this?
4. Why people say running crossover takes more RAM? It's less than what Firefox and Azureus takes. 


We know Crossover + uTorrent isn't perfect (that's why 'Honorable Mention' than Gold/Silver/Bronze rating at Codeweaver's site), but these are the basic needs.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 8, 2007)

Well, I know it works absolutely perfectly for me. I've forwarded you instructions on how I installed it myself and maybe they'll help you get it fixed.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 8, 2007)

^^
Goobi already forwarded me those instructions.   Thanks anyway. 

Instead of launching uTorrent from Crossover, I just double clicked the utorrent.exe file. OK now how do you "Install Unsupported Software"? I can't seem to find that option. It didn't ask me that option as it's not the first time I'm opening uTorrent. 

Help!


----------



## aryayush (Dec 8, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Instead of launching uTorrent from Crossover, I just double clicked the utorrent.exe file.


That's what messed it up. I did that too one day when I was as inexperienced and of as young and carefree spirit as you are today. 

LOL! To fix this, just run a Spotlight search for the terms 'crossover', 'µtorrent' and 'utorrent' and delete everything related to them. Once your system is completely free from CrossOver, re-install and launch it. Now go to 'Configure >> Install Software... >> Install Unsupported Software...' and follow those instructions Milind, and I, emailed you.

If you get stuck somewhere, ask me what to do. Don't just go ahead doing something stupid.


----------



## iMav (Dec 8, 2007)

btw if i may ask why are u trying to install utorrent why not use the portable version


----------



## aryayush (Dec 8, 2007)

In case you hadn't noticed, we're using Mac OS X, not Windows.


----------



## iMav (Dec 8, 2007)

well the portable version is just 1 exe file and requires no instal can be tried i think i did dont remmber will boot into osx tonite and chk


----------



## aryayush (Dec 8, 2007)

It will not work with CrossOver. The application needs to be installed for them to work with CrossOver. Those that don't require any installation don't work.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 8, 2007)

Ohh thanks Aayush. I have a 2.2 gig file running on my poor 256k connection and with a lot of 'effort', it connected to some peers. I don't want to risk that. Let the file get transfered then I'll follow the steps. 

Have you tried uTorrent + Darwine/Wine? How's that?


----------



## aryayush (Dec 8, 2007)

I've tried it a few times but Darwine/Wine has never worked for me for any application (and I'm not surprised either because it is a cross-platform application and that too, with Linux).


----------



## iMav (Dec 8, 2007)

as i was saying i have used utorrent portable in os x .... 

*img229.imageshack.us/img229/4884/screenshot01mv3.th.jpg


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 8, 2007)

Aayush- 
How long does it take to install it? It's searching some "dcom95.exe" and it running for 5 mins now... 


iMav -
Wht's the point yaar? Anyway you're running with Crossover naa?


----------



## iMav (Dec 8, 2007)

^^ i was just saying that u dont need to install as u were facing some probs installing it so came up with an alternative  which apparently u still are


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 8, 2007)

^^
Explain how you use the portable uTorrent + Crossover. Just double click on the  .exe file?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 8, 2007)

Doctorji, when you going to upgrade to something spotty?


----------



## iMav (Dec 8, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> ^^
> Explain how you use the portable uTorrent + Crossover. Just double click on the  .exe file?


 i created a settings.dat (empty using text editor) file in the same folder that the portable exe is and then double clicked the exe wait for some time it will start


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey arya, goobi and dr why don't any of you guys forward those instructions to me as well since I was also looking for such a setup.

BTW dr installing unsupported software on Crossovers has also failed for me. As I 've already said that I am on cable internet which requires me to get connected through 24Online client, I installed Crossover office just to get 24Online Client running on Mac so that I could get Wireless internet. But if failed. Not just that I tried so many unsupported apps in CrossOver Office and the success rate is 0%.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 9, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Doctorji, when you going to upgrade to something spotty?


It's a pain with a low speed connection. Maybe in a fortnight or so. Goobi, I'll let you know once the stuff is with me. 

iMav - 
Thanks. I'll see if it helps. What's the logic behind the settings.dat file?


jamesbond007 - 
What's your Email ID? 
My Crossover didn't fail me. But it got weird issues which normally should not be the case.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 9, 2007)

Oops I forgot to mention email id!! My id is thebond007@gmail.com.
Could you tell me some of the unsupported apps that you installed on Crossover office ?


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 9, 2007)

What has a low speed connection got to do with something spotty ?


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 9, 2007)

DARK LORD said:
			
		

> What has a low speed connection got to do with something spotty ?


Spotty is a big thing which needs understanding and patience before I do something to it. To qualify myself, I should train and practice hard which I'll be doing in the following fortnight. To prepare, I'm using Internet Resources (such as Wikipedia, e-books, reading articles, watching videos, playing games, etc) which is not  productive with a low speed 256k connection.   


jamesbond007 - 
I forwarded the mail. You should ask the Mac Gurus regarding the unsupported apps installed on Crossover. Many have used it and there should not be any issues. Moreover it's a Beta software if I'm correct.

goobi - 
Don't mind, I've deleted your post. My explanation would suffix.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 9, 2007)

How much time does an email take to reach India from Dubai ??? I clicked on the inbox over a dozen times but still couldn't see your message dr!!! Am I impatient ??


----------



## goobimama (Dec 9, 2007)

[grumble grumble]Moderator powers[/grumble grumble]...


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh the dr is a Mod !!! I didn't knew that, I thought Mods should carry some sign or tag!!!
I guess it takes few hours for an email from Dubai to reach to India!!!


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 9, 2007)

jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> How much time does an email take to reach India from Dubai ??? I clicked on the inbox over a dozen times but still couldn't see your message dr!!! Am I impatient ??


It should be instant yaar, irrespective of the distance. I re checked my Gmail now, I've send it. Maybe got in Spam Folder.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 9, 2007)

@jamesbond: didn't you notice that the dr has this green thing going on?


----------



## aryayush (Dec 9, 2007)

jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> How much time does an email take to reach India from Dubai ???





			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> I guess it takes few hours for an email from Dubai to reach to India!!!


Please tell me you're kidding!


----------



## goobimama (Dec 9, 2007)

How could I have been so stupid? Huh? I guess my brother's dropped me on my head when I was a kid or something. I forgot to run Disk Utility's repair disk permissions when Finder was acting up. Did that, and it fixed a whole lot of things here and there. Now Finder seems to be quite stable... hope there's not another outburst.

-----

Many might find the OS X's lack of a "Right click - Set as Wallpaper" option a bit frustrating. Here's two methods that I frequently use.
1. Drag the image onto the Safari dock icon or window, and then use the "Set as Wallpaper option. 
2. Right click the desktop > Change desktop background. Then drag over any image into the wallpaper box on the top left. 
Anyone got any more? Maybe an applescript/Automator workflow?


----------



## iMav (Dec 9, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> iMav -
> Thanks. I'll see if it helps. What's the logic behind the settings.dat file?


 i dont know the actual reason but from the name i guess it stores the settings for utorrent to be used as in when u run utorrent for the first time u get the wizard so this saves that info i guess


----------



## aryayush (Dec 9, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Many might find the OS X's lack of a "Right click - Set as Wallpaper" option a bit frustrating. Here's two methods that I frequently use.
> 1. Drag the image onto the Safari dock icon or window, and then use the "Set as Wallpaper option.
> 2. Right click the desktop > Change desktop background. Then drag over any image into the wallpaper box on the top left.
> Anyone got any more? Maybe an applescript/Automator workflow?


I did not know the second one. I always tried dragging the wallpaper into the box which has the thumbnails of all the images and it never worked. Thanks!


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 9, 2007)

Jeez, thanks goobi.
Anyone got some great 1440x900 wallies ? Something green ? 
( My mom wants me to look at something green because I'm looking at the screen all the time )


----------



## praka123 (Dec 9, 2007)

utorrent is supported in wine.


> Another name for this tutorial could be “how to install Windows programs in OS X without buying Crossover“. Or “how to use Darwine to install Windows programs in OS X”. But this tutorial will take you step-by-step through installing uTorrent (which is currently Windows-only) via Darwine - an OS X port of Wine.


*www.simplehelp.net/2007/08/15/how-to-install-utorrent-in-os-x/


----------



## aryayush (Dec 9, 2007)

DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Jeez, thanks goobi.
> Anyone got some great 1440x900 wallies ? Something green ?
> ( My mom wants me to look at something green because I'm looking at the screen all the time )


*Here you go.*

I particularly recommend this one:

*tn3-1.deviantart.com/fs21/300W/f/2007/299/e/a/Apple_Dark_Nova_by_markrean.jpg

You're welcome.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 9, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Please tell me you're kidding!



Did I get you good ???

Fun apart I still didn't get the mail from dr. I checked the spam folder too. Kindly send it again, sorry for inconv....



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> didn't you notice that the dr has this green thing going on?



Oh the greeens are the Mods, now I know it, thankx


----------



## goobimama (Dec 9, 2007)

Okay, I'm not sure if this has been discussed before, but in the light of the many new mac users out here, I'd like to warn you about two things:
1. DO NOT rename your home folder. That is, the folder that resides in "Mac HD > Users > yourname". You will lose all your data after you restart or wake from sleep.
2. DO NOT rename your Library folder. Your mac will not boot up and you will run in a lot of problems.
3. Avoid doing work when you are doing an installation, especially at the "Optimizing system performance" part. Can cause some problems.
I'm saying this cause I'm seeing a lot of people rename their home folder cause it suddenly doesn't feel right.


----------



## iMav (Dec 9, 2007)

^^ did u do it by any chance


----------



## goobimama (Dec 9, 2007)

Hehe. No last night I got from another friend who had renamed her home folder. "All my files are gone! What do I do now!" Well, I figured that the home folder might have been renamed cause of the symptoms. Well luckily there was a Time Machine backup .


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the tips Goobi. You forgot one more thing. NEVER run an application while it's mounted. I did this for 2 weeks or so till I realized what I was doing.


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks aryayush 

Good thing I've my name set as preshit  No changing here...


----------



## goobimama (Dec 9, 2007)

> NEVER run an application while it's mounted. I did this for 2 weeks or so till I realized what I was doing.


Heheh. I remember asking you, "Are you sure you know how to install apps?". "Of course goobi, what you think I'm stupid?" Well maybe not in those exact words, but you get the gist of it....


----------



## aryayush (Dec 9, 2007)

LOL!


----------



## yash (Dec 9, 2007)

green? i think she means trees. 
-n *tinyurl.com/3x94s9


----------



## goobimama (Dec 10, 2007)

*www.dockulicious.com/docks/view/time

Didn't know about this link here... 

---------
Why oh why didn't anyone tell me about Mail Stationery? I mean, I knew about it as a feature of Leopard, but didn't really go through it thinking it as the same old stationery rubbish. Anyway, today I was sending a bunch of pictures to someone, and I thought why not try the stationery way. I just clicked one of the templates and kazoom! All the pictures which I had dumped in there were all placed. I thought i would have to re-drop them into the compose window. Nicely played. Nicely played.

Also, is there any chance of more templates anywhere?


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 10, 2007)

I've 2.2 gig stuff leeched which has some 47 rar files to be unrared. StuffIt is not able to extract it. Tried another software: SimpleRar and even that failed to unrar it. 

 Or Maybe I'm not doing the right way of extracting files. Any suggestions as how to go about?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 10, 2007)

Sure you are selecting the .rar file and not the .r00, .r01? Many a times that creates a problem. Also, try opening the rar file with Stuffit Archive manager. It will show you the compressed file in a window. Drag it out to the desktop or wherever.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 10, 2007)

Hmm... I gave the files to be extracted in Windows and my brother said till 80% it goes fine and then there's a problem. I added the torrent to the client again and yeah .r39 didn't download! Leeching it now. 

My bad. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Guys I am sure some of you might also read Linux For You mag, this time around in the December issue there was this article titled ' Design Web pages quickly and freely with killer combo of Nuv and the Gimp' I remember see Nuv in Mac and I knew of Gimp in Mac too so I went on to create a decent looking Web Page. I thought it was a pretty interesting read!!! 
I thought it was a bit painful as compared to other ways of creating web pages but this one was really interesting and above all it was my first web page on Mac

Thanks dr for your mail, I ll post if it worked for me


----------



## goobimama (Dec 10, 2007)

Not really sure what you are getting at. You saying you created a website painlessly using 'Nuv' and 'Gimp'?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 10, 2007)

I said creating web page with Nuv and Gimp was l'il painful compared to some other ways of creating but on the other side it was interesting!!
That was my experience after trying out what I read in that article in Linux For You Mag!!


----------



## goobimama (Dec 11, 2007)

There is no spoon....where have I heard that before... Warcraft? Starcraft? Road Rash!


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 11, 2007)

jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> I said creating web page with *Nuv* and Gimp was l'il painful compared to some other ways of creating but on the other side it was interesting!!
> That was my experience after trying out what I read in that article in Linux For You Mag!!



Its Nvu btw, not Nuv.
AFAICR it's dicontinued,Its now developed as Kompozer i think.

Regards,
ray


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 11, 2007)

rayraven said:
			
		

> Its Nvu btw, not Nuv.



Oh man thanks for that , it is Nvu got it!! I have no idea about it being discontinued!!

@gobi

There is no spoon is from The Matrix!! Its my fav line. Now that I am not supposed to ask for Anna Kournikova on Cover Page ( which was my previous sign) I happen to change my sign to my fav line


----------



## goobimama (Dec 11, 2007)

Hmm.... I distinctly remember it being as a crack for one of those games I mentioned...


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 11, 2007)

AFAICR, "There is No Spoon" gives unlimited mana in Warcraft III -  Reign Of Chaos.

Regards,
ray


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 11, 2007)

Stumbled across this man Jairo Boudewyn  at devianART. He makes amazing icons.

Check his gallery: 
*weboso.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## goobimama (Dec 11, 2007)

^^ Seems to have a lot of old icons... Macromedia Studio 8, the ipod shuffle first generation. 

Anyway, what's the popular vote on the Adobe CS3 replacement icons?
*quarkvsindesign.com/articles/a1/features/2007/download-cs3-replacement-icons/
Personally, I find the first place pretty horrible. 

I'm using the adam betts icons:
*quarkvsindesign.com/downloads/cs3iconred/CS3-icons-QvI-AdamBetts.jpg


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 11, 2007)

^^ 
Old but it's Ok. Yahoo Messenger, Photoshop, Gmail, Firefox, Quicktime, VLC are all there. 


I also use Adam Betts PS Icons. But a different one:
*www.artofadambetts.com/images/postgraphics/downloads/iconset/pscs3betaicon.png

*www.artofadambetts.com/weblog/?p=169


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 11, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> I also use Adam Betts PS Icons. But a different one:
> *www.artofadambetts.com/weblog/?p=169



I loved the design of that site, it looks awesome!!


----------



## goobimama (Dec 12, 2007)

Btw, here's another tip. I'm not sure if everyone knows this already, but I'll state it anyway.

Say you are in a Finder window and want to launch an app or document. If you Option-double click on any item in finder, the finder window closes, and the item opens. Neat trick if you opened a finder window only to launch something.

---------------
Here's a nice piece I found. Pretty funny (still going through it so I can't say for sure)



> *7 Easy Steps to Becoming a Mac Fanboy*
> 
> Microsoft’s recent release of windows, titled Vista, has left many computer users, the loyal serfs of Bill Gates if you will, feeling slighted. As a result, many Microsoft lifers have been guided into the cult of Apple. Many of these users are very lost as to how to proceed. They are confused by the idea that someone other than Bill Gates can orchestrate their computing experience. They were blissfully unaware that anyone other than Microsoft made software, and that anyone other than dell made hardware. Furthermore, they don’t understand that now they don’t merely use their computers, but subscribe to the religion of Jobsism. In order to help these wayward computer users, I will enumerate the simple steps needed to become a full fledged Apple fanboy.


*www.binaryaspects.com/2007/12/08/7-easy-steps-to-become-a-mac-fanboy/


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 12, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Btw, here's another tip. I'm not sure if everyone knows this already, but I'll state it anyway.
> 
> Say you are in a Finder window and want to launch an app or document. If you Option-double click on any item in finder, the finder window closes, and the item opens. Neat trick if you opened a finder window only to launch something.



Thanks. I'll buy you a coffee the next time I'm in Goa 

Just wondering,
Do any of ya'll have the extra folders other than the default Docs and Downloads in the Dock ?


----------



## yash (Dec 12, 2007)

wow! the option double clicking also works for folders. This will come in handy at the college where all the macs are set to open folder in new window. i end up with 5 windows before I get to the right folder!


----------



## aryayush (Dec 12, 2007)

OK. So, finally I am on MacUser. My first two posts have been published and I am on their "*dedicated team of bloggers*".

A few people had asked me to post links to my first post(s), so check 'em out if you want:

Leopard users on older Macs facing a colorful problem
USA Today’s Ed Baig on why Macs are special

Let me know (either here or - preferably - there) if they are any good.

Thanks to everyone for the support and encouragement! I really appreciate it. 


My Internet connection has been acting up for the past three days and I am posting this right now from a cyber cafe with a crappy connection, CRT monitors (which are killing my eyes) and Windows XP (I did install Safari though). So pardon me for not taking the time to reply to the previous posts. I hope to be back in full form by tomorrow if those TATA guys can get their butts in gear and fix things up for me. I have two jobs depending on their connection.


----------



## yash (Dec 12, 2007)

and yeah, I think that article is lame! i have 'applications' in my dock, which is the folder where speed download automatically puts files that it thinks are applications. I do plan on getting the beta dock that had the ability to drag a bunch of objects to the dock and make stacks.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 12, 2007)

> Thanks. I'll buy you a coffee the next time I'm in Goa


I've never actually met a forum member in real life...


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 12, 2007)

Does that mean you don't intend to either ?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 12, 2007)

@Yash: Where do you get this BETA dock?


----------



## yash (Dec 12, 2007)

"what! you think macs are NOT the reason for global warming?! LIAR! INCOMPETENT NINCUMPOOP!" "and who says I enjoy using iphoto and 'managing' my music with itunes?!" LOL!

goobi, read this. *kuragari.com/2007/12/03/the-way-it-was-supposed-to-be/


----------



## goobimama (Dec 12, 2007)

> Does that mean you don't intend to either ?


No dude. I was really sad when I couldn't make it to the Digit Mumbai meet that was organised two years back. And that was when I didn't know many members on a personal level. But I will make it a point to meet all your guys (if and) when I'm doing my tour de India...

@yash: Wasn't I the one who posted that link here in the first place? Anyway, I thought there is an app named BETA dock which gives back that functionality...


----------



## yash (Dec 13, 2007)

is that a rhetorical question? if not, lemme just clarify, I wouldn't know if you were the one who posted that link and I'm too lazy to go back and check. 

people are making all kinds of stupid lists. look at this *www.zaphu.com/2007/12/10/a-list-of-mac-freeware-that-leopard-has-mauled-to-death/
they say leopard has killed the need for software like adium, quicksilver, firefox and chicken of the vnc. 
AARGH! NOT!


----------



## goobimama (Dec 13, 2007)

I do kind of agree with a lot of stuff on that list though...

Also, I'm sure it was me who posted that link


----------



## aryayush (Dec 13, 2007)

*QuickLook Plugins List*


----------



## goobimama (Dec 13, 2007)

Seriously aayush. You could be the only reason the mac is worth it. That plugin for Indesign documents (SneakPeek Pro) is so important to me. I'm buying it tonight when I get my hands on my credit card... (I guess I'll buy it for you guys as well, for those of you who need it)


----------



## narangz (Dec 13, 2007)

^^Whoa! A real friend


----------



## aryayush (Dec 13, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Seriously aayush. You could be the only reason the mac is worth it.


LOL! Thanks! 

Scouring the net for any and all sorts of Apple related news is not only fun, it gets me paid now. So why not let my friends benefit from it! 

Check out the text clipping and picture clipping plugin too. Pretty handy.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 13, 2007)

Yep. Already ahead of you there. Just saying, that Indesign one is a real life saver.


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks Ayush. Got some nice plugins there. I didn't even have one.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 13, 2007)

Yep. That BetterZip plugin is much better than the previous ZipLook plugin. It can search through RAR, ISO among many other formats...


----------



## aryayush (Dec 13, 2007)

DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Thanks Ayush.


That's A*a*yush and you're welcome.


----------



## yash (Dec 13, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Seriously aayush. You could be the only reason the mac is worth it. That plugin for Indesign documents (SneakPeek Pro) is so important to me. I'm buying it tonight when I get my hands on my credit card... (I guess I'll buy it for you guys as well, for those of you who need it)



there are free plugins available for eps and illustrator files.


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey fellas,
How big a external HDD for TimeMachine is fine for my mini with an 80GB internal, 40% filled ?

I'm gonna buy a pocket HDD for "on the move". Can I use it for Time Machine ?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 13, 2007)

Usually you would want something that's 120% the size of your internal drive. Of course, this can reduce considerably if you have lots of movies on your internal which you want to exclude from the backups... 

Yes, you can use a Pocket HD. Only thing it has to be formatted to HFS+ which will pose a problem while using on a PC.

@yash: again, I was the one who posted that EPS plugin out here . Still, I need an indesign one and I'm gonna get it.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 13, 2007)

@DARK LORD,
I would recommend any 160GB hard drive.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 13, 2007)

DARK LORD - 
I've WD Passport 160 GB (Rs 3,500). It's damn cool. Get a 160GB or 250 GB drive.


----------



## narangz (Dec 13, 2007)

^^Dump WD HDD. Why do you want to support DRM?


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 13, 2007)

Yea, I'll be getting a 160 / 250GB pocket drive. But the fact that its HFS+, I won't be able to use it on a PC ? Hmm...

Can I create two partitions ?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 13, 2007)

Well it's not like he's going to use the bundled software on his mac. The DRM is active only if you install their suite. WD is a nice brand. Of course, if they start to force the DRM, then it's a different matter.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 13, 2007)

DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Yea, I'll be getting a 160 / 250GB pocket drive. But the fact that its HFS+, I won't be able to use it on a PC ? Hmm...
> 
> Can I create two partitions ?


Of course you can.


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 14, 2007)

That could do


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 14, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> DARK LORD -
> I've WD Passport 160 GB (Rs 3,500). It's damn cool. Get a 160GB or 250 GB drive.



160GB external drive for 3500/- Wow I can't believe that man. Its been a long while I went shopping for hard drives. I think I need to go for shopping tomorrow!!


----------



## goobimama (Dec 14, 2007)

*www.geekpreneur.com/crazy-ways-apple-fans-demonstrate-unrivaled-fanboyism

A nice little article of the stupidity that mac fanboys do...


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 14, 2007)

Yea, saw it on digg. Came over here to post it and saw it here again


----------



## aryayush (Dec 14, 2007)

*Microsoft Office 2008 reaches the semi-final stage*

The last time you saw a similar headline was in 2004. After almost four years and a delay, Microsoft is finally on the verge of shipping Office 2008 for Mac, the first major update to their suite of business productivity applications since Apple’s switch to Intel processors. “Here’s the latest official word - Office 2008 for Mac has Released to Manufacturing (RTM)!” That’s right, folks. All the coding and bug fixing is done, “the product team has signed off” and the finished product has been sent to manufacturing.

The launch date for Office 2008 is 15 January 2008 at Macworld Expo 2008. If you intend to be present for the show, make sure you pay a visit to the Microsoft booth to have a look at the various demos and presentations and have a chat with the developers. Read more...

[Via MacUser]


Do I hear someone saying "finally"?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 14, 2007)

Well it took them 5 years to make Vista. Two years for an office update is hardly surprising.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 14, 2007)

2004 to 2008 equals four years, not two.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh! Didn't realise that. I was thinking about the 2 years after Intel Macs... 4 years seems about right then!

-----

I know someone out here is using Norton Antivirus 11 for OS X... out with it! Who is the traitor!


----------



## aryayush (Dec 14, 2007)

I seriously don't think anyone is...


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 14, 2007)

Why would one use NAV ?


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 14, 2007)

jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> 160GB external drive for 3500/- Wow I can't believe that man. Its been a long while I went shopping for hard drives. I think I need to go for shopping tomorrow!!


I got mine in a Computer Mall in Dubai. I don't think it'll be less than Rs 4.5k here. 


By the way, I don't have condoms for my PC also, why would I've something on my Mac?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 14, 2007)

Nav sucks a big time. I use Symantec Antivirus Corporate Edition on my PC and my bro's Sony Laptop. However on macbook I never really cared!! or you could say that I got so excited with its sleek body that I forget using condoms!!

For the guy who has written the condoms thing my advice is that he better be using some anti virus protection, to know why just visit few trash websites for 5 minutes daily. After few days check the current running processes and get prepared for a Stone Cold Stunner!!!


----------



## goobimama (Dec 14, 2007)

Cause my friend at brokenstones told me that someone has got NAV for OS X... I might be mistaken...


----------



## yash (Dec 15, 2007)

I liked the mini cooper with ipod top. that was creative.

help! i can't open esnips.com on mac! tried all browsers! any solution?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 15, 2007)

What part is not loading exactly? Cause it looks fine here (Safari 3 on Leopard).


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 15, 2007)

yash said:
			
		

> help! i can't open esnips.com on mac! tried all browsers! any solution?



hey man Safari, firefox all can open that in my mac !!

BTW I was looking for this :
I don't want macbook to sleep when I close the lid or if thats not possible I close the lid macbook sleeps but continues my p2p downloads on transmissions
Any solutions for this ???


----------



## goobimama (Dec 15, 2007)

Try InsomniaX : *www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/22211

But I wouldn't advice it. Best thing is to just put the display to sleep and keep the lid half down. It's best to let all the heat out the way it was meant to be.


----------



## yash (Dec 15, 2007)

jamesbond: are you using leopard? 
the widget part is all white. firefox, camino hang/crash when i try to open that page. I even reinstalled flip4macwmv plugin.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 15, 2007)

I am using tiger. I thought the heat goes out from the back side or is it that the heat goes out from the keyboard ???


----------



## yash (Dec 15, 2007)

well, on leopard on the college macs I think it'd work too. the thing is, it asks for update of flip4mac, which I cannot do because i don't have administrator privileges.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 15, 2007)

Yep. Heat goes out from the keyboard as well. You _can_ use the macbook with the lid closed, nothing _should_ happen, but I wouldn't advise it.


----------



## yash (Dec 15, 2007)

This is the message i get sometimes... -n *tinyurl.com/ytb8za


----------



## goobimama (Dec 15, 2007)

Woah. This is a little freaky. OS X seems to be an expert at linking. 

For instance, if I download something, it goes into the downloads folder. Then if I move it to Users/documents/whatever/, and I click the "Show in Finder" button in the Safari downloads window, it takes me directly to the new location.

If I create a text file, accidentally save it somewhere else, then move the file to the desktop while textedit still has the file open. Then go to save the file:
*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/435df1b0cf.png

Photoshop doesn't even give me that warning


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 15, 2007)

@goobi:
Yea, the downloads --> other folder really impresses me too.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 15, 2007)

Yeah, smart aliases and the ability to move/rename busy files. Two of the under appreciated gems of Mac OS X. 



			
				yash said:
			
		

> This is the message i get sometimes... -n *tinyurl.com/ytb8za


AFAIK, updating the Flip4Mac codec is the only way to fix this.

Check this out, guys. All the guy wanted to know was whether there is a decent Photobooth equivalent on Windows and they start telling him how to use camcorders and Photoshop and whatnot to achieve real time crap with blah blah blah and how Apple "overexaggerates" things and whatnot. These Windows fanboys are complete nutters.


----------



## yash (Dec 15, 2007)

I already have the latest flip4mac wmv plugin. like i said..downloaded a package from the website and I REINSTALLED it..


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 15, 2007)

@gobi
The app that you linked InsomniaX works like a charm but as you recommended I'd put the lid half closed!!

I am looking for a app that would show me my current applications(apple+tab) in 3d. I am talking about the Aero in Vista, you press Win+Tab and you can view currents apps in 3d, anything similar in Mac ??


----------



## goobimama (Dec 15, 2007)

Huh? Expose? F9? F10?


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 15, 2007)

What all effects do we have on a Mac to impress others? I know: 
1. Expose (show desktop and windows)
2. Dashboard (with some cool widgets)
3. Cmd + Tab, but that might not impress 

Effects are like Chic Flicks, most of them isn't useful but we all love them for that fact our GFs go gaga over it.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 15, 2007)

Try Quartz desktop: Puts any quartz composition as a desktop background. Much like the Vista's Dreamscene thing, but it renders in full resolution and doesn't use much CPU.

And Expose is not a useless effect x-(

You are also missing out on Time Machine and Coverflow in Finder as of yet


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 15, 2007)

Expose is not an useless effect. Let me tell you a pratical example. I copy some codes from FX, go to the corner of the screen, select Coda and paste it there. Not only it's fast and easy but also it looks great.  Using expose to see desktop is also cool. 


Please explain abt the 3 things you mentioned in detail: Quartz desktop, Time Machine and Coverflow.


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 15, 2007)

You both are saying Expose is *NOT* useless.

But who said it *is* in the first place ?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 15, 2007)

You know those quartz compositions, the one that you usually dump in the screensaver folder. Remember I had shown you the fire one? Well, since Quartz is what renders everything on screen, you can pretty much put one of those compositions as a desktop wallpaper. So you get this app Quartz Desktop, and using that you can have your own animated background. 

As for Time Machine and Coverflow, I'm sure you know what those are. Not seen any leopard demonstration yet?

Btw, Dr, here's another trick. You don't even have to "copy" and then "paste" text. Select the text you want, then, just click and hold on it for a second, and then you can drag the text over directly into the Coda window. And if you are using a Cocoa browser like Safari or Camino, you can select non-contiguous lines of text (useful for selecting different lines of code at one go). I think the key is select a line of text, then Command+select the next line and so on. You could try the Option key as well I'm not very sure.

Also, in Leopard, the applications on the dock are spring loaded. So if I wanted to do the same, I would just drag over to the Dock, press spacebar on Coda, and it would pop right up (even if coda was closed)...


			
				Doctor said:
			
		

> Effects are like Chic Flicks, most of them isn't useful but we all love them for that fact our GFs go gaga over it.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 15, 2007)

I didn't mean Expose. I'm a big fan of Expose and that's a sure shot way to impress anyone who see my Mac.  

Effects like Aero, Beryl, Compiz, 3D stuffs are monotonous after a few cycles of usage. They aren't productive, IMO. 

Heard of Time Machine and Coverflow but never seen it in action. Vaguely I know what they're for. I'll install this quartz compositions and see how it goes about. 

Thanks for the tips, Goobi. Maybe you should publish a book: 
"101 Tips for Mac OS X : A Beginner's Handbook". I'll buy the book for sure.


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 15, 2007)

Whoa ? You've never used Coverflow ? Even in finder ?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 15, 2007)

guys sorry I ll reply once I finish watching jhalak dikhlaja grand finale !!!!

sorry guys its my query on which you are discussing please understand I ll reply even if its late  night

over to sony for jhalak dikhlaja.....


----------



## goobimama (Dec 15, 2007)

@darky: the poor guy doesn't have Leopard...


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 15, 2007)

DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Whoa ? You've never used Coverflow ? Even in finder ?


Nope, not yet. They are Leopard specific features naa? If they're on Tiger already, then I need to check it out.


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 15, 2007)

Ohh, I didn't notice.
Well, iTunes has CoverFlow if you have a few videos or if your songs have AlbumArt.

Here, watch it in action


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 15, 2007)

Don't embarrass me guys. I know and heard of AlbumArt but never used it. I don't even know how to get those things.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 15, 2007)

iTunes Coverflow is a different trip from Finder. The finder one is interactive. You can flip through PDFs, play quicktime movies, press spacebar to quicklook it, I just can't get enough of it. 

@Dr: When is fed-ex going to deliver Leopard to you? You seem to have ordered it pretty long time back...



> Don't embarrass me guys. I know and heard of AlbumArt but never used it. I don't even know how to get those things.


You mean you don't manage your music with iTunes?


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks for the link Darky. That thing cools cool. Also has anyone tried Apple TV on Leopard? 

Now got to try 2 things:
1. AlbumArt
2. Frontrow

goobimama - 
I  just use iTunes to pay mp3 nothing else.  Never tried all these good things. 

Fed Ex people have other commitments too. I should get that within a week or so.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 15, 2007)

Adding album art is simple. Just select the track(s) in itunes, make sure the album art box is showing at the bottom left, and then drag you artwork from safari or finder onto that box. 

A better way is if you have an iTunes account (Credit card from one of the 22 countries with iTunes store needed). Just right click and select "Get artwork". Works for me!

AppleTV on Leopard? Well you mean Frontrow on Leopard. It looks like AppleTV and yes, I use it more than anything on my mac!


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 15, 2007)

Dr, if you haven't used iTunes with AlbumArt how are you going to add them to your collection ?
If you're wondering the same, I highly recommend "Album Art Thingy"
Its a great little app that runs in the background. All you have to do is play a song in iTunes and it looks up the www to find its AlbumArt and Lyrics and automatically adds it to it. Absolutely no manual work.

@goobi: 
You should try AAT too. Oh wait, forgot you had the store account.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 15, 2007)

Here's a small little guide that gets your media into iTunes and subsequently, AppleTV. Remember, all credits go to Aayush for this:


> ou might have noticed that you can't usually add your media files to iTunes library due to a different format. Now the purpose of adding to iTunes could be many.
> - Easier access to media while in Front Row
> - Better organisation of TV shows/music videos which were not downloaded from Apple iTunes Store.
> - Managing your media with movie information, Cover art and such.
> ...


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 15, 2007)

@goobi:
You don't use iChat ?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 15, 2007)

Well don't you have to add me first? Take a guess at what my ID is  (aol and mainly gmail)


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks a lot, Goobi and Darky. I'll try them once I'm on Leopard.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 15, 2007)

If he (Milind) uses iChat, he is awfully secretive about it. 



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> What all effects do we have on a Mac to impress others? I know:
> 1. Expose (show desktop and windows)
> 2. Dashboard (with some cool widgets)
> 3. Cmd + Tab, but that might not impress
> ...


1. Try pressing the Shift key when you are going to do something that will be animated. For example, press Shift and then click on the minimise button or the Exposé shortcut keys (screen corners won't work though) or almost every effect in the Dashboard. It shows the effect in slow motion. Do you know why this completely useless feature is there in Mac OS X? Because Steve Jobs wanted to use it just once when demonstrating Mac OS X for the first time at Macworld Expo 2000. Gives a new meaning to the term "perfectionist", doesn't it? 

2. The spinning cube effect when you switch user accounts. "Enable fast user switching" from 'System Preferences >> Accounts >> Login Options'. Now click on your name on the extreme right of the menu bar (just to the left of the Spotlight icon) and choose any other account on your Mac from the list. This is where the spinning cube effect originated from. It is, of course, pretty common in Linux distros now (to the point of being excessive and completely unnecessary).

3. The minimise/maximise genie effect.

4. The sheet effect of Open/Save dialog boxes, "Add Bookmark..." in Safari, etc.

5. The dynamically resizing preference panes all over the system.

6. Exposé. F9, F10 and F11.

7. Dashboard, Front Row and Photobooth (in Leopard) are a treasure trove of special effects.

8. Try entering the wrong password when logging into the system and Mac OS X will let you know that you've made a mistake without a single sound or text message. Genius!

9. I could go on and on. It would be more fun for you if you run across them from time-to-time all by yourself though.


Bonus: *TIME MACHINE!* 



			
				DARK LORD said:
			
		

> You both are saying Expose is *NOT* useless.
> 
> But who said it *is* in the first place ?


You don't know what Exposé is? Cool! You've not yet used one of the best features of Mac OS X? Awesome!

Just check out this page and this one and let us know if you are still left with any doubts. 



			
				DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Dr, if you haven't used iTunes with AlbumArt how are you going to add them to your collection ?
> If you're wondering the same, I highly recommend "Album Art Thingy"
> Its a great little app that runs in the background. All you have to do is play a song in iTunes and it looks up the www to find its AlbumArt and Lyrics and automatically adds it to it. Absolutely no manual work.
> 
> ...


Yes, he has and it is the best way for getting your album art. Album Art Thingy is automatic and all that but the art it fetches is mostly the crappy, user submitted artwork on Amazon.com. If you have an iTunes Store account, you get high resolution classy artwork straight from the horse's mouth. You decide which one is the better way. 

Making an iTunes Store account is free. As long as you keep yourself in check and don't submit to the impulse of buying something, you can use it forever to grab the album art and the free music and TV shows they have every week without having to spend half a buck. So start bugging that relative in the United States.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 15, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Making an iTunes Store account is free. As long as you keep yourself in check and don't submit to the impulse of buying something, you can use it forever to grab the album art and the free music and TV shows they have every week without having to spend half a buck. So start bugging that relative in the United States.


More info please. Is it mandatory that I've a Credit Card? Why should I bug my US relative?

I think I got a small issue with the Trash. It's always showing the white paper in it, even if I delete it. Also I'm not able to see the things I moved to trash. 

Am I infected with Virus?  

P.S: I think I've deleted stuffs from USB drives and cleared it.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 15, 2007)

You can only make an iTunes account with a Credit Card relative(not family relative) to what Country the store is available in. So if you want to make a iTunes account in the US store, you need a US credit card. India doesn't have it's own store yet so you can't use an Indian credit card.

To empty trash, Hold down option, then click and hold on the trash, then select empty trash. This forces it to empty everything.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 15, 2007)

^^ The option trick didn't work.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 15, 2007)

If it's bugging you too much, try restarting and empty it as soon as it's back on. Make sure no apps have started (like iTunes or something). Otherwise leave it as it is, there's no problem.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you all arya, goobi, darky, dr for all that discussion. I didn't some of the things that were mentioned. I feel I should spend some more time with Tiger before upgrading to Leopard to get the real feeling of upgrading!!!

@dr 
Fed Ex is getting you Leopard!!! Please explain Fed Ex ???

@arya
Who is Milind ? Is he Darky ?? BTW your 9 pointers were great!!

@goobi
If you publish the book as recommended by dr "101 Tips for Mac OS X : A Beginner's Handbook" I am gonna order that one tooo


----------



## goobimama (Dec 16, 2007)

Aayush, what say? Want to coauthor a book?

Milind is me.

Fedex... We'll, I must have pm'ed you by now about the fed ex thing.

What didn't you understand? Anyway, it's not like Leopard is difficult to work with or anything. I'd suggest anyone to upgrade to Leopard ASAP.

@Dr: Tell FedEx to send Leopard with High priority extra fast shipping. It's worth it.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 16, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Aayush, what say? Want to coauthor a book?


Been there. Done that. 

There already are such books otherwise I would seriously have considered it (I know you are only joking though).


----------



## yash (Dec 16, 2007)

OMG! macrumors says that the intel slim laptop prototype that we saw earlier this year, (metro..?) could actually be the new mac portable! YAY!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 16, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> @Dr: Tell FedEx to send Leopard with High priority extra fast shipping. It's worth it.



Lol !! This is really funny!!! Fed Ex thing has disappointed me twice, I am on it again for the third time lets see if he delivers this(third) time in another 10 days !!!

Hey I liked the you tube video link posted last night, do anyone have hi quality downloadable leopard videos links( dont prefer youtube ,google videos though)


----------



## aryayush (Dec 16, 2007)

*www.apple.com/macosx/

Lots of high resolution Leopard videos there. 


Guys, check out this _South Park_ spoof of the 'Get a Mac' ad campaign. Pretty funny.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 16, 2007)

A size for everyone: *www.apple.com/macosx/guidedtour/

I see someone beat me to it.

Laughing out loud! That South Park one is hilarious! Too good...


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 16, 2007)

Cool watching them now, and yeah the South Park is really funny


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 16, 2007)

What is the Cost of MacMini with 2.0 GHz Processor in bangalore? I want both the Apple price and the National Market/SP Road Price. My friend, who is an apple FanBoy, wanted a Mac. I suggested the MacMini because it has decent VFM and because my friend already has a Minitor/Keyboard/Mouse/UPS from his old P4 PC.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 16, 2007)

(these are the MRPs at www.keystone.in) 30k for the base model. 40k for the higher one. You can check the specs at www.apple.com/macmini.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 16, 2007)

Do you guys have the fantastic 'Retro' and 'Security' quartz composition screensavers on Leopard?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 16, 2007)

Yep. I like the security camera one. The retro one is okay. Too bad they weren't included by default...


----------



## aryayush (Dec 16, 2007)

How'd you get 'em?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 16, 2007)

Well I got a rapidshare link from somewhere. But I hear it's there in the developer tools section on the Leopard DVD as well?

@aayush: Have you ever used Scrivener? It's pretty neat. My dad, being a writer n all uses it quite often. Says it's really good for jotting down ideas, and such. Might come in handy for your macuser work...


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 16, 2007)

I also thought I'll downloading Scrivener, but I'm pretty much used to the Web Interface of Wordpress and a simple TextEdit file to jot down ideas. 


I'm watching *Transformers* now (2nd time and this time in HD  ). Only Regret is I didn't see it in Cinemas. Should have seen in 3D IMAX effect in Dubai. 

Here's the screenshot of the Apple MacBook Pro working when all the others were not working. 


*farm3.static.flickr.com/2321/2114243659_894f81f602.jpg




*farm3.static.flickr.com/2320/2115016610_eacf5fe9c0.jpg


Click ok the Image to see the goodness in (1280 x 544). Enjoy!


----------



## goobimama (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh yes! I didn't realise that! As for scrivener, it isn't like your textedit or wordpress. It's mainly for jotting down ideas, putting in research, snippets, so you can finally compose all of that into a single article or book. 

------

I was meaning to ask this, and that Security screensaver reminded me. Did anyone manage to find that application that was written for Core Animation during the Leopard preview? Why couldn't they have just bundled it along with the package, at least in the developer tools? While I'm sure it would take a lot of horsepower to run that application, it would sure have been cool just to play around with it.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 16, 2007)

I'll download it and see how good it is. Any GTD apps, with to-do lists, tasks, calenders, reminders, etc? iCal is not good enough. Things is coming soon, but anything good right now? 


By the way, in the movie *Transformers*, they got Apple Cinema Display too. It's the one the 3 students are analyzing the signal that attacked them in Qatar.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 16, 2007)

Tried Bento? integrates Addressbook, iCal into a database manager. It's a free preview till feb 14th.

Also, search tuaw for GTD. They love those apps..


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 16, 2007)

Queries:

1) how about configuring Quartz desktop to show Pics rather than showing apple news

2) how to view web pages in full screen in browsers. I don't bother about the top and bottom of the screen but I want my browsers to spread to the entire screen from right to left


----------



## goobimama (Dec 16, 2007)

1) Whadoyoumean? Just have to select any composition using the Quartz Desktop configuration thing. It's a small little icon on the menubar.

2) While I'm not in favour of the max screen thing, you can use Saft plugin for safari to enable the max screen as well as the complete fullscreen in Safari. It's a bit weird at first to have the green "Zoom" button resize only to contents, but you will find this is a great way to multi task.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 16, 2007)

I want to burn some stuffs with Toast. Can I burn directly from my WD Passport or I need to copy to Mac HDD and then burn it?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 16, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> 1) Whadoyoumean? Just have to select any composition using the Quartz Desktop configuration thing. It's a small little icon on the menubar.



I did that but it never asks me to open images it looks very complicated. Suppose I have a folder AnnaK with 10 pics in it, now I want Quartz to display these pics. Can you make it more clearer ??



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> I want to burn some stuffs with Toast. Can I burn directly from my WD Passport or I need to copy to Mac HDD and then burn it?


I burned a Cd with Burn while the contents were on my 1gb usb pen drive


----------



## goobimama (Dec 16, 2007)

You aren't getting the concept of Quartz Composer. It's not a screensaver utility. It just takes any quartz composition, and pastes it on your desktop. That's all it does. Now I understand it's not the most user friendly application, but it's not that difficult anyway. All you have to do is click the menubar icon, then click "load composition" or something, and navigate to wherever you have your quartz files (usually Mac HD > Library > Screensavers or Mac HD > System > Library > Compositions). You can also download these compositions from various sites. Just google quartz compositions and you will find some sites dedicated to this.

As for your images, you don't even need quartz desktop. The functionality is built right into OS X. Just go to System prefs > Desktop. There, you add your folder, wherever it is, then select "Change Picture" every x seconds or minutes.

@Dr: Of course you can. You can even burn it without toast. Just create a "Burn folder" on your external drive. Then drag all your stuff in it, then go to the folder, and click "burn".


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 16, 2007)

@goobi 

you are right I can set the change the wall in every x sec but the point is images don't flip in 3d which is why I want quartz desktop. Now for the last time how to create a quartz composition with my images ??


----------



## aryayush (Dec 16, 2007)

@jamesbond007
Learn to adapt to the Mac way of doing things. Trying to make it work like Windows will mar the experience. I know it is a bit unusual at first but you'll soon get used to the way the 'Zoom' button works in Safari and will find that it is very well implemented. Like Milind said, it really helps in multi-tasking. 

I know it sounds very restrictive when read but it is a fact that Mac OS X gives you very limited options to meddle with stuff because most times the user himself does not know what's best for him and messes things up when given the chance. I know I do. Everyone says that it is a major flaw of Mac OS X (And in some cases, it is) but IMHO, it is the greatest feature. 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> @aayush: Have you ever used Scrivener? It's pretty neat. My dad, being a writer n all uses it quite often. Says it's really good for jotting down ideas, and such. Might come in handy for your macuser work...


Yeah, I'd downloaded it when it was released but I'd found it quite useless. I've re-downloaded it now. Thanks for reminding me! Let's see if it makes a permanent place on my system or not. 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> I was meaning to ask this, and that Security screensaver reminded me. Did anyone manage to find that application that was written for Core Animation during the Leopard preview? Why couldn't they have just bundled it along with the package, at least in the developer tools? While I'm sure it would take a lot of horsepower to run that application, it would sure have been cool just to play around with it.


The one that took all your cover art and kept making towers out of it?



			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> @goobi
> 
> you are right I can set the change the wall in every x sec but the point is images don't flip in 3d which is why I want quartz desktop. Now for the last time how to create a quartz composition with my images ??


Believe me, you don't want to mess with that because it aint no easy task, buddy.

Your best bet would be to upgrade to Leopard because you'll get two awesome modes for the picture screen savers - collage and mosaic. Both are really cool!


----------



## goobimama (Dec 16, 2007)

No yaar. The one that was demo'ed at the June 2007 WWDC. Where the videos look like in AppleTV intro. I don't have to explain more.

@jamesbond: Hmm. You want cube rotation et all. I think you could either search around for a composition that does this, or you can install Quartz Composer and make your own. I hear it is pretty easy to make compositions and you can get the hang of it within twenty minutes. The Quartz Composer will be in the extras on your Leopard DVD.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 16, 2007)

Okay looks like I have to wait for Leopard


----------



## goobimama (Dec 17, 2007)

Today I was viewing some pictures in Preview. I must say, Preview has taken a huge upgrade in Leopard. Core Animation effects everywhere. I love the zoom effect and when you delete an image from the list, the others smoothly fall into place. Awesome! It's name should be renamed cause it's not just "Preview" anymore. Instant alpha, PDF editing, it's a bit too advanced to be a "Preview" app...


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 17, 2007)

Preview in Tiger didn't behave well atleast for me. While browsing 100s of images one would want an Image viewer to have the least functionality for moving to images forward and backwards through a short cut. While Preview has a short cut for next as apple + rt arrow and back as apple + lt arrow, they simply refuse to work for me in Tiger and hence I abandoned it and using Xee.

Query:

I want to change the DVD region code to Region 0. I have many DVDs from different regions, so while playing some of them I accidentally changed its region twice now I have only 3 chances left. I checked all the options in DVD Player and System Pref CD/DVD for changing the region code to 0 but didn't find anywhere to change. The only time I get a chance to change the region code is when I insert a DVD of a different region. Suppose lets say now my current dvd region is set to 4 and say I inserted a DVD of Region 5 I get an option to change the region code from 4 to 5 only and not anyother region!!!
This is weired and freaking me out!! I want to change the regions code to 0 now!! Any one here ......


----------



## goobimama (Dec 17, 2007)

If you want to view all 100 images in a folder, just load all the images into preview (Command+A and then drag them into the preview icon in dock). Then just use the down arrow or up arrow to move between. Also, if you go into fullscreen mode (Command+Shift+F), you can click on the Index sheet feature, which shows you an index sheet in a neat little animation. Try it out. I've stopped using Xee ever since I installed Leopard. Quicklook takes care of all that...

As for your DVD region problem, you should know that there is no such thing as a Region 0. It is an unofficial term used for those discs that weren't encoded with any specific region. Now you will somehow have to flash the firmware of the DVD player (the hardware) so that it allows you to change more than the set number of times (usually 5). 

Now I don't know about how to do this on the Mac, but since your hardware remains the same, you could do the firmware flashing et all while in Bootcamp if you want to.


----------



## yash (Dec 17, 2007)

i flashed my firmware on tiger and I haven't gotten around to testing it in leopard, but i'd imagine it stuck.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 17, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> As for your DVD region problem, you should know that there is no such thing as a Region 0. It is an unofficial term used for those discs that weren't encoded with any specific region. Now you will somehow have to flash the firmware of the DVD player (the hardware) so that it allows you to change more than the set number of times (usually 5).
> 
> Now I don't know about how to do this on the Mac, but since your hardware remains the same, you could do the firmware flashing et all while in Bootcamp if you want to.



I have a Standalone DVD Player that  I purchased in India and it was locked to the region 5, so I was unable to play DVDs from US. I googled and found out a hack to set it to Region 0 which would play all regions. Since then I've never had a problem in playing DVDs on my Standalone DVD player.
I thought the same concept applies here  too ....
How do you guys handle different region DVDs. Now I fear playing DVDs on my MacBook!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 17, 2007)

jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> How do you guys handle different region DVDs. Now I fear playing DVDs on my MacBook!!!


 
In Windows we can use DVDRegionFree 

In Mac, have a look at XinePlayer or VLC Player, may not work with leopard yet though.


----------



## nish_higher (Dec 17, 2007)

hey gx_saurav vlc works in leopard.
*www.tuaw.com/2007/12/01/vlc-0-8-6d-improves-leopard-compatibility/

i am using it.but yeah it crashes 

btw anyone using I-life or Logic Express?


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 17, 2007)

jamesbond007 - 
AFAIK, VLC plays all DVD Regions without issue. Tried and tested on Windows. Not sure about Mac, but I think there should not be any problem. 

VLC never gave me problems, even 0.8.6c. With the Leopard version, it's like a charm on my Mac. It's an OSS but I wouldn't mind paying $10 for it.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 17, 2007)

iLife I have. I also used Logic Pro 8, but since I'm not a musician, I don't have any real use for it. Still, it's good whenever my bro's band wants to make a recording...


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 17, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> jamesbond007 -
> AFAIK, VLC plays all DVD Regions without issue. Tried and tested on Windows. Not sure about Mac, but I think there should not be any problem.
> 
> VLC never gave me problems, even 0.8.6c. With the Leopard version, it's like a charm on my Mac. It's an OSS but I wouldn't mind paying $10 for it.



I thought the same and so I changed the default application to launch DVDs from DVD Player to VLC and then when I insert a movie DVD Vlc opened but didn't play the movie, I noticed that it was Region Problem!!
BTW the $10 that you'd pay is for Pro version of VLC ( never heard of it though) or a donation ???


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 17, 2007)

See if you can play the DVD in VLC running on Windows. 

VLC is a FOSS. It'll never have a "Pro" version. I meant, I would have considered paying $10 it if it's not an OSS.


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 17, 2007)

Same with me. Never faced any issue with VLC on either of the OSs..


----------



## goobimama (Dec 17, 2007)

Woah! Milind didn't know this. By accident, he pressed Command+Shift+A while in a web form, and it did an Autofill. Everything was perfectly filled out... (Safari 3.0 on Leopard)


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 17, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> See if you can play the DVD in VLC running on Windows.
> 
> VLC is a FOSS. It'll never have a "Pro" version. I meant, I would have considered paying $10 it if it's not an OSS.


You can still donate to it!


----------



## aryayush (Dec 18, 2007)

*Zooming in with a keyboard shortcut*

I love Digg. I love Mac OS X Hints. And I love my job. I was just going through the upcoming submissions on Digg when I ran across this tip from Mac OS X Hints (submitted about two years ago) that allows you to set a keyboard shortcut for the Zoom button. If you want to minimise any window on Mac OS X, you can easily hit ⌘M and get the job done. Unfortunately though, Apple’s UI design team forgot that you generally need to hit the Zoom button more often than the minimise button. It is a pain to have to use the mouse (and in case of a notebook, the trackpad) to hit that tiny little button every time you want an application window to change its size. Read more...


*Clutch brings the power of a WebUI to Transmission*

One of the best torrent clients for Windows is µTorrent and it has one outstanding feature that Transmission lacks, the WebUI. Basically, it allows you to leave µTorrent running on your home computer and then access it from any Internet-connected location in the world with just the help of a web browser (unless that browser happens to be Internet Explorer). I use it on my Mac through CrossOver and it works like a charm.

The makers of Clutch, Malcolm Jarvis, Dave Perrett and Kendall Hopkins, realized what a useful feature this is and decided to bring it to Transmission and they’ve hit a home run. All you have to do is download Clutch from the official website, install it on your Mac, and run it. It places a new item in the menu bar and, once set up, starts the Transmission Daemon and the WebUI. Note that it is independent of Transmission itself. It just uses the daemon which is bundled with the app. Read more...


*Piper Jaffray weighs in with a few Macworld predictions*

Gene Munster, the Apple analyst at Piper Jaffray, has spoken up and he has a few predictions up his sleeve. Among other things, Mr. Munster believes that we are going to see a new, slimmer MacBook at Macworld Expo 2008. It will use the new 64GB flash drive developed by Samsung and will have some futuristic multi-touch coolness thrown in. He also expects Apple to announce movie rentals being added to the iTunes Store and new content, like games, for the iPhone and iPod touch that would take advantage of the advanced multi-touch capabilities. However, he also goes on to say that he does not expect to see any form of a tablet Mac or a sub-notebook form factor at the upcoming Macworld Expo, nor does he see a 3G version of the iPhone coming our way this January. Read the full article over at the Silicon Alley Insider.

My thoughts? I think he is a bit off on the tablet/sub-notebook prediction but other than that, all of it seems to be pretty much on-the-mark. I sincerely believe that Apple has a great chance right now to introduce a highly portable notebook and grab a sizable nugget of the market which is just waiting for such a product to drop from the heavenly abode of the super secret labs in Cupertino. I see no reason not to make this product. Of course, my super powered third eye might be a bit clouded by the tiny little fact that I am dying to lay my own hands on such a notebook, so take it with a huge chunk of salt. Read more...


[Via MacUser]


Enjoy! 

___________________________________

BTW, guys, check out this post if you are a _Heroes_ fan. Awesome, isn't it!


----------



## praka123 (Dec 18, 2007)

Did anyone installed konqueror browser on mac  ?


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 18, 2007)

Great articles A*a*yush 

-----------------------------------

Since its holiday season, here's a good read.


----------



## yash (Dec 18, 2007)

lol. i just got asked to send someone leopard dvd. all the way from oakville to New delhi! haha!


----------



## aryayush (Dec 18, 2007)

LOL! 



			
				DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Great articles A*a*yush


Thank you!


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 18, 2007)

Does the MBP have 6 cell or 9 cell battery? I'm still amazed by the efficiency of the battery. 

This is my setup:
- turned BT and Wi Fi off (I don't need them now)
- screen brightness reduced to 20% (below which is uncomfortable) 
- not charging beyond 100% (I don't want to take chance, Apple also recommends this)

With all this in place, my MBP works for 4 Hrs 15 mins*! That too I've a USB mouse connected. I think it'll come for over 4 hrs 45 mins if I'm on the move/not connecting any USB devices! 

Maybe the battery is this efficient because of the LED backlit LCD. My Dell Inspiron hardly comes for 2 hrs 45 mins with the same setup! 


* Atleast for 2 hours the screen is on, no multimedia playing and no other USB devices are connected.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 18, 2007)

With Bluetooth off, Airport on and no usb attached I get around 3hr 45mins to around 4 hrs back up with 100% charged battery on Macbook. But when I run Parallels or VMWare on Macbook the battery backup is around 2hrs to 2 hrs 30 mins. I am satisfied with this but MBP seem to be evem more efficient



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> - not charging beyond 100% (I don't want to take chance, Apple also recommends this)



Do you mean one shouldn't charge the battery to 100% ??

@aryayush

As for your recommendation that uTorrent is best for Windows, I have one particular case with me. uTorrent was also my favourite, but fails to deliver when we are behind NAT. As I've told repeatedly that I am on Cable internet, my download speed during day is 8kbps and during nights (9pm-9am) it is around 20kbps and I am behind NAT. I've tried all the p2p clients but during nights none of them gave me the full speeds, I've tried uTorrent, Bitcomet, Azureus and many others but none of them delivered. Finally I tried my favorite DM Flashget. To  my surprise it exploited my bandwidth to the fullest.
        I don't know if it bypassed NAT or not but it surely is giving me full speeds while other clients failed


----------



## goobimama (Dec 18, 2007)

What would you guys say if I used to get 6 hours+ on my iBook? Yep. Brightness turned down to around 60%, that's about it. Now it goes up to 5 hours or so...

@bond...jamesbond..: Are you sure you know how to download? Which tracker are you exploiting currently? If it isn't a private one, then you will definitely not get good speeds...


----------



## praka123 (Dec 18, 2007)

with cable internet,no modems in customer side,you can not have NAT working by opening ports,which only the cable internet provider able to open for you.but probing for open ports using nmap or other tools,if ur lucky can find some random open port.best client is azureus which can check for nat enabled or not by using different ports.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 18, 2007)

jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> Do you mean one shouldn't charge the battery to 100% ??


You can charge to 100%. But I disconnect from the power and let the MBP run on back up. I believe that this is the ideal setup, which Apple also recommends. I never charge more than 100% unless it's beyond my control. 




			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> What would you guys say if I used to get 6 hours+ on my iBook? Yep. Brightness turned down to around 60%, that's about it. Now it goes up to 5 hours or so...


6 hours! That's staggering! Unless I keep the MBP idle (p2p transfers going on), theres no way it can beyond 5.5 hours. How come, goobi?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 18, 2007)

Apple did advertise at the time that the iBook gives 6 hours of battery life and it did, at least for the first one and half years. But I guess batteries lose their life after repeated usage. I'm still happy with 4.5-5 hours  
Note. I never bothered with whether the battery is charging, not charging and all that. Just did whatever I felt like doing...


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 18, 2007)

I tested this for a Knoppix Live Cd iso downloaded a healthy torrent and tested in Azureus and Flashget. I started the dl at 10pm, Azureus gave me avg dl speed of 7kbps and flashget gave me avg dl speed of 15kbps. 

I now don't need to worry about NAT anymore!!! do I ????


----------



## goobimama (Dec 18, 2007)

[what's this crappy click to quote system they've added here  x-( ]

Question: Does Time Machine backup _Everything_? Including system files and such?


----------



## aryayush (Dec 18, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> [what's this crappy click to quote system they've added here  x-( ]


So this is what's new! I've been thinking since this morning that something is definitely not right and just couldn't put my finger on it. D'oh!



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Question: Does Time Machine backup _Everything_? Including system files and such?


Yeah, unless you specifically exclude them.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 18, 2007)

Weird. Cause I remember the bearded guy mentioning that it 'knows' what to backup and such. I thought system files don't get backed up. So today just to see, I deleted something that looked like a system file (after copying it to a flash drive first). Got it back via Time Machine...


----------



## aryayush (Dec 18, 2007)

Dude, if the whole system craps out and you need to do a restore thingy, you'll need those system files to save your ass.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 18, 2007)

Another Question: (hope I'm not flooding here )

You must be aware of the Media tab in the File > Open Dialog box. Now, while browsing for photos, I've always found the thumbnails a tad bit small. But today, by accident, I selected one, and happened to use the scroll in the white space at the bottom. It enlarged to the size of the box (screenshot). How does one do this with the mouse? I'm using the Pen tablet scroll. I tried the mouse scroll but it doesn't work. Also, it does not work in the Safari Open box. So far I've only used it in the photoshop one.

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/aafe217759.jpg


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 18, 2007)

How do people code on a Windows Box? We got amazing softies on our Beautiful Mac. 4 text editors that I can think of...

1. CSSEdit <-- can't live without it. THE best for CSS coding
2. Coda <-- PHP + XHTML + CSS, I do CSS things in CSSEdit and bring it to Coda to markup with XHTML and PHP
These 2 are sufficient for me, but we have
3. TextMate
4. TextWrangler 

I don't know much abt coding and stuffs as I myself just learning things and never attempted on Windows. But always wondered how people code in Windows. Seems what I posted here is pretty much true. 


Ohh yeah, don't tell me you use NotePad. Would you use IE instead of FX just because in the end pretty much it's the same and solves the purpose?!


----------



## goobimama (Dec 18, 2007)

Hmm. I haven't tried CSSEdit. Will give it a look-see. 

As for Windows, most of the software is butt ugly. I used to use Dreamweaver and Dreamweaver.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 18, 2007)

I've said it before and I'll say it again - even if Mac OS X had a crappy user interface and looked ugly, I'd use it for the completely mind blowing applications it has. 

When I'd first switched, I'd asked on some Apple forum, "How do you distinguish between Apple's applications and those of third party developers? They all look alike and function the same." The answer I'd received was, "You don't."

(Yes, I was pretty naive back then. )



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Another Question: (hope I'm not flooding here )
> 
> You must be aware of the Media tab in the File > Open Dialog box. Now, while browsing for photos, I've always found the thumbnails a tad bit small. But today, by accident, I selected one, and happened to use the scroll in the white space at the bottom. It enlarged to the size of the box (screenshot). How does one do this with the mouse? I'm using the Pen tablet scroll. I tried the mouse scroll but it doesn't work. Also, it does not work in the Safari Open box. So far I've only used it in the photoshop one.
> 
> *img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/aafe217759.jpg


No way to do it with the scroll wheel, AFAIK.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 18, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Hmm. I haven't tried CSSEdit. Will give it a look-see.
> 
> As for Windows, most of the software is butt ugly. I used to use Dreamweaver and Dreamweaver.


I'm not a master of CSS (as yet) so I need to look up what I've done and how it has come up. 

CSSEdit got the style, code and the editing things in the same place. No need to switch between Edit and CSS tabs of Coda. 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2198/2120291361_612940d347_o.png


----------



## yash (Dec 18, 2007)

well, if you can only do that with a tablet, then its pretty redundant, isn't it?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 19, 2007)

> No way to do it with the scroll wheel, AFAIK.


How does one do it then?

@Dr: That surely is a nice feature. I hope they implement this in Coda, which I still will prefer due to it's split screen features and such. But still, I guess I'm speaking without experience, gotta try CSSEdit before judging it.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 19, 2007)

yash said:
			
		

> well, if you can only do that with a tablet, then its pretty redundant, isn't it?


What! I afraid I didn't quite get you.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> How does one do it then?


Click and drag the slider, of course.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 19, 2007)

Just thought I'd include the Chat transcript after this last post...


> Milind: What slider!
> Aayush: Isn't there a slider to increase the thumbnail size?
> Milind: No. Can you send me a screenshot from your side?
> Aayush: I cannot use that right now. No iPhoto.


So can any of you with the big cat let me know if there's a slider or not?


----------



## yash (Dec 19, 2007)

I didn't see a slider! *tinyurl.com/2tvy4a


----------



## goobimama (Dec 19, 2007)

Well how do you enlarge the picture like I've shown in the screenshot?

Is that a Skitch screenshot?


----------



## yash (Dec 19, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Well how do you enlarge the picture like I've shown in the screenshot?
> 
> Is that a Skitch screenshot?



@ goobi: well, you did it, why are you asking ME? and I guess it was pretty obvious its a photoshop screenshot!


----------



## goobimama (Dec 19, 2007)

Thing is my Apple store asked me how to enlarge the thumbnails in there. Now I tried it with the pen and it worked. So I wanted to know how to do it with a mouse. 

I know the screenshot is off photoshop, but how'd you get the shading effect and the line of icons aligned on the right of the box and such? Don't tell me you did all that in photoshop...


----------



## aryayush (Dec 19, 2007)

OK, I'm sorry! I completely misinterpreted goobimama's original post. 

No, there is no slider and I don't know how to achieve that enlargement with the mouse...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 19, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> (these are the MRPs at www.keystone.in) 30k for the base model. 40k for the higher one. You can check the specs at www.apple.com/macmini.


but someone told me that its 30K for the higher model and 25K for the lower


----------



## goobimama (Dec 19, 2007)

myself said:
			
		

> these are the *MRPs* at www.keystone.in)


Well, I'm sure you can find a better price somewhere else. No one can dispute the fact that Goa is expensive for computers...


----------



## aryayush (Dec 19, 2007)

He can't find prices that low anywhere. In Kolkata, for example, the base model costs around Rs. 35,000.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 19, 2007)

In the words of Daffy Duck: "Oh no!"

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/46d58acfac.jpg
Daffy Duck and other unimportant looney toons on iTunes!

I just love the write-up on daffy! Now, to get my iTunes Store account where I can actually buy these...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 19, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> He can't find prices that low anywhere. In Kolkata, for example, the base model costs around Rs. 35,000.


Good. That means I advice him to go for a PC assembled by himself with my assistance instead of a Mac. One potential user chased away thanks to Apple Over Pricing their Computer


----------



## goobimama (Dec 19, 2007)

Was this a rehearsed dialog that you planned all along trying to prove a point?


----------



## iMav (Dec 19, 2007)

goobi it aint fair to judge a person like that he mustv genuinely asked and genuinely felt that way  (not sure though)


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 19, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> Good. That means I advice him to go for a PC assembled by himself with my assistance instead of a Mac. One potential user chased away thanks to Apple Over Pricing their Computer


Dude! Don't buy if you are not interested. You look for VFM, but Apple doesn't make computers for people looking for VFM. At least in short term. 

This type of comment leaves a bad taste. Please refrain from such words atleast in this thread. 

Thanks for your time and understanding.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 19, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Was this a rehearsed dialog that you planned all along trying to prove a point?


No. I was genuinely intrested to help my friend get a good upgrade. and yes, he really did want a good Mac.


			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Dude! Don't buy if you are not interested. You look for VFM, but Apple doesn't make computers for people looking for VFM. At least in short term.
> 
> This type of comment leaves a bad taste. Please refrain from such words atleast in this thread.
> 
> Thanks for your time and understanding.


I am not using foul lingo or something. I just expected something(and so did my friend), which was not there. I will still ask him to get a PC, but lemme see what he thinks about the price.

VFM is always important, if you are an Indian. Its a sad truth thanks to over taxing.


			
				iMav said:
			
		

> goobi it aint fair to judge a person like that he mustv genuinely asked and genuinely felt that way  (not sure though)


OMG WTF? you are correct! for the first time in history!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 19, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> Good. That means I advice him to go for a PC assembled by himself with my assistance instead of a Mac. One potential user chased away thanks to Apple Over Pricing their Computer



Apple fans won't care about price though!!
A new convert like me will always ask 'Why didn't apple bundle Super Driver with MacBook'. Price is secondary for me and many of us, boy we make a statement though!!

My experience with Mac OS X has been great and very satisfactory.
You have no idea how many time I've watched that Apple Leopard tour video !!!


----------



## goobimama (Dec 19, 2007)

Hmm..


> *Good*. That means I advice him to go for a PC assembled by himself with *my assistance instead of a Mac*. One potential user chased away *thanks to Apple Over Pricing their Computer.*



He has obviously not bothered to find out the price in his area that he could get even though someone did tell him that he could get one for 25k...


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 19, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> No. I was genuinely intrested to help my friend get a good upgrade. and yes, he really did want a good Mac.
> 
> VFM is always important, if you are an Indian. Its a sad truth thanks to over taxing.


Mac Mini might not be an upgrade unless you have an old PC. Mac Mini is meant for people who can't afford over $1100 and just want a run OS X. 

IMO, _iMac might be the only VFM angled Mac_. For $1100, see it's configuration. Not the mention, the original killer OS and beautiful designed computer. 


If you got friends/relatives in USA, then the best time to buy a Mac:
1. Black Friday (iMac 20" sold for $730!!!, modest discounts on Apple Store)
2. Back to School offer ($100-$200 off plus free iPod Nano)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 19, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Hmm..
> 
> 
> He has obviously not bothered to find out the price in his area that he could get even though someone did tell him that he could get one for 25k...


I guess you are right, concidering the fact that he started hating Ubuntu since it(and all the Live Discs he tried) could not install on his PC. Such ppl are quite dumb, IMO. I guess I will just tell him to try to sort the issue himself.


			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> Apple fans won't care about price though!!
> A new convert like me will always ask 'Why didn't apple bundle Super Driver with MacBook'. Price is secondary for me and many of us, boy we make a statement though!!
> 
> My experience with Mac OS X has been great and very satisfactory.
> You have no idea how many time I've watched that Apple Leopard tour video !!!


thats why apple is priecy. because you guys don't try pushing them for a price drop. Atleast for some, the reason is simple: a guy needing a Mac urgently will pay anything for one. He would obviously not want apple to decrease the price because he may get humilliated by his friend who casually buys a mac, but this time cheaper.

Why does Apple call a DVD Drive/Writer as Super Drive? and a Mouse as Mighty Mouse?

If you went to apple's website hundreds of times to watch that video instead of downloading it once and watching it in VLC with PostProcessing enabled, or in your iPod while sitting in the toilet, you are one serious jacka$$


----------



## goobimama (Dec 19, 2007)

> he started hating Ubuntu since it(and all the Live Discs he tried) could not install on his PC


It's not like I didn't try. I asked around on some of the linux forums, in our open source section, but I couldn't get it to work. I don't hate Ubuntu. If anything I like the fact that Ubuntu is finally picking up, only sad that it didn't in my case. Now I'm hoping that it will boot up on the new machine that I'm getting and we'll see how it goes. I had not 'planned' on making Ubuntu go kabunk on my systems... I don't enjoy the thought of clearing viruses and spyware every week...


----------



## aryayush (Dec 19, 2007)

The new Preview in Leopard lets you do cool stuff like this:

*img68.imageshack.us/img68/7364/previewmagicik8.th.png

The whole screenshot is prepared using just the default screenshot utility and Preview. Take that, Vista, Windows Image Gallery and PrtScrn combined!


----------



## goobimama (Dec 19, 2007)

Heheh... did you post it in the wrong thread or something? Just checking, cause last I heard, the war was being held elsewhere! 

But yep, I did that screenshot of Daffy in iTunes in Windows (printscreen+paint). There's no JPEG compression slider. So that's the only quality you can expect with a JPEG slider...


----------



## yash (Dec 19, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Thing is my Apple store asked me how to enlarge the thumbnails in there. Now I tried it with the pen and it worked. So I wanted to know how to do it with a mouse.
> 
> I know the screenshot is off photoshop, but how'd you get the shading effect and the line of icons aligned on the right of the box and such? Don't tell me you did all that in photoshop...



so how *do* you do it with the pen?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 19, 2007)

the and only said:
			
		

> I selected one, and happened to use the scroll in the white space at the bottom. It enlarged to the size of the box (screenshot)


There's a button on the pen which I press, and then drag the pen around to scroll. It's weird...I even tried the mighty mouse...


----------



## yash (Dec 19, 2007)

is the pen button assigned a particular modifier key?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 19, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> If you went to apple's website hundreds of times to watch that video instead of downloading it once and watching it in VLC with PostProcessing enabled, or in your iPod while sitting in the toilet, you are one serious jacka$$



Cool Man !! You think you are the most intelligent man here don't you, in that case we don't care at all!!! 

I challenge you to get a mac and reply, in case you are not interested please don't reply and find yourself another thread to argue. I suggest fight club..

We are in peace here and we like it that way !!! Now move your a$$ candy bar!!! LOOOOOL


----------



## aryayush (Dec 19, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Heheh... did you post it in the wrong thread or something? Just checking, cause last I heard, the war was being held elsewhere!


No, that screenshot is not meant to prove any point. I'm just showing you how I've captured a video along with the menus and all and even annotated it, all with just the help of Preview. Try doing that yourself and you'll know it aint that easy if you don't know how to get it done.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 19, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> It's not like I didn't try. I asked around on some of the linux forums, in our open source section, but I couldn't get it to work. I don't hate Ubuntu. If anything I like the fact that Ubuntu is finally picking up, only sad that it didn't in my case. Now I'm hoping that it will boot up on the new machine that I'm getting and we'll see how it goes. I had not 'planned' on making Ubuntu go kabunk on my systems... I don't enjoy the thought of clearing viruses and spyware every week...


 I meant my classmate, not you


			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> Cool Man !! You think you are the most intelligent man here don't you, in that case we don't care at all!!!
> 
> I challenge you to get a mac and reply, in case you are not interested please don't reply and find yourself another thread to argue. I suggest fight club..
> 
> We are in peace here and we like it that way !!! Now move your a$$ candy bar!!! LOOOOOL


 dude! can't you take a joke?


			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> The new Preview in Leopard lets you do cool stuff like this:
> 
> *img68.imageshack.us/img68/7364/previewmagicik8.th.png
> 
> The whole screenshot is prepared using just the default screenshot utility and Preview. Take that, Vista, Windows Image Gallery and PrtScrn combined!


 neat stuff there! but yes, you posted in the wrong thread. this should have been in one of the several vista bashing threads, not here where nobody is intrested in showing off what each of the others already have


			
				goobimania said:
			
		

> There's no JPEG compression slider. So that's the only quality you can expect with a JPEG slider...


 you mean in M$ Paint? thats the reason its called M$ Paint in the first place.

*PS: I will confirm this for the last time: I got nothing against macs, so save your shouting for iMav and gx_saurav. I am kept away, along with many others, from macs only due to their pricing. It might all change with Hackintosh though, Or if I finally decide to stop becomming a miser and learn to spend(which I never will)*


----------



## aryayush (Dec 19, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> Ineat stuff there! but yes, you posted in the wrong thread. this should have been in one of the several vista bashing threads, not here where nobody is intrested in showing off what each of the others already have


You'd be surprised.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 19, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> You'd be surprised.


why? what you are doing in a thread full of already existing mac users is comparable to one mobile phone user showing off to another that he can send an SMS through his phone 

PS: no offence


----------



## goobimama (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh for the love of chocolate chip ice cream will you lay off it! We are interested about knowing what our machines are capable of. Now I have no idea how Aayush has done that, and I hope he can explain himself. I wouldn't generally use that feature of Preview, but you never know when it might come in handy. 

You are comparing SMS to the entire feature-set of the most advanced OS? (I know Ubuntu is the 'real' most advanced n all, but this is the Apple thread, we are allowed to say such absurd things)


----------



## aryayush (Dec 19, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> why? what you are doing in a thread full of already existing mac users is comparable to one mobile phone user showing off to another that he can send an SMS through his phone


The difference is that everyone knows that you can send SMS through mobile phones. But most people here, if not all, probably did not know of the voluminous improvements in the Preview application in Leopard. I'm making them aware.

In fact, sometimes we even post cool stuff about Mac OS X that we know everyone else knows and yet we enjoy appreciating it. That's what this thread is all about. Chilling out with a bunch of Mac users, helping each other out, keeping ourselves updated with the latest Mac related news and posting whatever comes to our mind.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 20, 2007)

The best thing about Mac according to most is its beauty, while I completely agree with this thought, there is another thing which, in my opinion, makes mac smarter than others. Let me put that thing in this way : The very reason for the existence of technology is to simplify our work, its as simple as this statement, technology should make our life simple. Mac is simple 
The interface of mac os is not just beautiful, but is so neat, clean tidy that it  makes our tasks really easy. I don't mean to say its perfect, its just smarter!!

At the end of the day its all about what you are comfortable at and what  makes you more productive. The choice is one's own


@MetalheadGautham
I didn't mean that in bad taste either... it was just the hollywood effect on me!! We're pals now!!


----------



## yash (Dec 20, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> There's a button on the pen which I press, and then drag the pen around to scroll. It's weird...I even tried the mighty mouse...



again, 

* is that pen button mapped to any modifier key or combination?*


----------



## aryayush (Dec 20, 2007)

@Milind
Mere mortals have to check back later to see whether their comment on MacUser has been approved or not. You, however, do not. Just one of the perks of knowing the phone number and birthday of one of the bloggers on the team.


----------



## iMav (Dec 20, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> The new Preview in Leopard lets you do cool stuff like this:
> 
> *img68.imageshack.us/img68/7364/previewmagicik8.th.png
> 
> The whole screenshot is prepared using just the default screenshot utility and Preview. Take that, Vista, Windows Image Gallery and PrtScrn combined!


 err vista has snip which allows to do this  

@metalhead: if he cant install ubuntu on his pc and he is d*** then id suggest u to get him a Mac  (Punn Intended)



			
				* said:
			
		

> An intro to Windows Vista's Snip tool 			 		 		Thu: 04.05.07 | 4:48P | [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Software[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]| [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]PermaLink[/FONT] 			[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 				BY: C. Sun[/FONT] 			 		 		 				 				[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Microsoft has made taking screen shots easier with Windows Vista with its "Snip" tool. To access it, click the Windows icon then type "snip" and press the enter key. If it's your first time using it, it'll ask you whether you want to load a Snip shortcut into the quick launch bar.
> *www.pcstats.com/ArticleImages/200704/Snip1.gif​ When the Snip tool has been opened you have a few image capturing options. You can grab the standard "Full screen" or active "Window" shots, along with the ability to do a "Rectangular" or "Free form" snip. The full screen and window snips are self explanatory, the rectangular option allows you to capture more than a single window up to a full screen if you wanted. The free form option is handy for capturing windows which do not have a standard shape.
> *www.pcstats.com/ArticleImages/200704/Snip2.gif​ The fun doesn't end after you've taken your screen shot. You now have the option to write with the "Pen" tool on the image as well as use the "Highlighter" tool to highlight specific sections. Should you make a mistake, simply use the "Eraser option. After you're done you can save it as a PNG, GIF, JPG or MHT (Single file HTML) formats or mail it off.
> *www.pcstats.com/ArticleImages/200704/Snip3.gif​ Screen shots made easy, definitely a worth while upgrade over the old "Print Screen" method.
> [/FONT]



**Shamelessly ripped from here*


----------



## goobimama (Dec 20, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> @Milind
> Mere mortals have to check back later to see whether their comment on MacUser has been approved or not. You, however, do not. Just one of the perks of knowing the phone number and birthday of one of the bloggers on the team.


Thanks a lot I say!



			
				yash said:
			
		

> again,
> 
> * is that pen button mapped to any modifier key or combination?*


There's an option in my Tablet settings. If I press the button and move the pen, it scrolls. No modifier key. The best part is, I get the same experience with Coverflow as the iPhone. Well, not the same, but it's a good substitute...


----------



## yash (Dec 20, 2007)

what tablet do you have?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 20, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> **Shamelessly ripped from here*



LOL May be that guy thinks we didn't know google exists!!


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 20, 2007)

Today I read this Virtualization Benchmarking: How do Boot Camp, Parallels Desktop, and VMware Fusion stack up?. 

They say *Parallels is just better than VMfusion Ware.* But VM supports more OS and Fusion’s support for multiple cores might be evident in encoding and stuffs. XP performed better than Vista (which should not be of any surprise). 


Earlier came across this article: Windows virtual machine performance on the Mac. 

They say *Fusion is better than Paralles and atleast 4X times faster in some tests. *

What do you guys think? Which is a better software?


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 20, 2007)

I'd like to know that too.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 20, 2007)

I have not used Fusion, but Parallels seems to be mighty sufficient for my needs. It is fast (not sure about benchmarks) and really easy to use. If it ain't broke, I don't want to fix it. 

@yash: Wacom Bamboo Fun.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 20, 2007)

Parallels Desktop vs. VMware Fusion = Apple Mac OS X vs. Microsoft Windows.

Respectively.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 20, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Parallels Desktop vs. VMware Fusion = Apple Mac OS X vs. Microsoft Windows.
> 
> Respectively.


OMG! You tried both?


----------



## yash (Dec 20, 2007)

can u take a screenshot of the wacom/pen tablet pref pane and post it here? *tinyurl.com/3ywsa3


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 20, 2007)

hi guys,
my Dad wants to buy a MacBook.Budget is 1.25 lacs.
which one should he go for??
please mention the specifications too.
Thanks


----------



## goobimama (Dec 20, 2007)

Give us a rough idea of what your dad wants to use the machine for. Depending on that, he could go in for a high end Macbook or a low end Macbook Pro...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 20, 2007)

^^
office work.using tally and M$ excell.
but he needs a high end notebook.
i think 17inch 2.4 GHz macbook which costs  2,799 $ wud be gr8.
what u guyz say?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 20, 2007)

Hmm. He seems to be needing a large display does he? Cause the 15.4" MBP@1.04lacs would be perfect for office use. If he needs real estate@the office, he can always connect a larger display to it. 

As for the 17" MBP, I'm not sure it will come within the 1.25lac budget but I could be wrong.

Check the specs at www.apple.com/macbookpro


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 20, 2007)

^^ 
i checked it.
itll be some 1.35 lacs which is ok for him.
but guyz plz tell is macbook pro worth buying?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 20, 2007)

The 17" MBP might be a little overkill since he is using excel (I don't think Tally is available for Mac). But I've seen the 17" MBP and it is surely a pleasure to work with. I don't think one should get the 1920*1200 resolution one, the 1680*1050 resolution one is very pleasing to the eyes. Just check with your dad if running Tally is of utmost importance. You can run it via Parallels or VMWare Fusion, but it will take up a few of your resources. 

Also, I should mention, DO NOT buy RAM from Apple, cause they overcharge.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 20, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> The 17" MBP might be a little overkill since he is using excel (I don't think Tally is available for Mac). But I've seen the 17" MBP and it is surely a pleasure to work with. I don't think one should get the 1920*1200 resolution one, the 1680*1050 resolution one is very pleasing to the eyes. Just check with your dad if running Tally is of utmost importance. You can run it via Parallels or VMWare Fusion, but it will take up a few of your resources.
> 
> Also, I should mention, DO NOT buy RAM from Apple, cause they overcharge.


thnx for sugg bro.bur 2 GB ram wud be enuf.
there is no urgent need of tally.
he uses excell.im going to make his macbook a triple or quad boot one.
Win XP which he likes,MacOSX leapord whic comes preinstalled(does it)can i install it on my pc too??,any linux distro to tell him that linux isnt cr@p whic he ususally says and vista(just for fun).
does  leapord dvd come with macbook pro?


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 20, 2007)

^^ 
Yes Leopard DVD along with iLife and maybe iWork come with the MacBooks. 

Why run XP, OS X, Linux and Vista? Why would he need it, anyway it would take up space in the DVD. Microsoft Office will be pre installed so need to use Windows for excel. 

Why not consider 15" MBP or the High end MacBook and buy a Cinema Display (or any other Brand LCD) to augment?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 20, 2007)

^^
he wants nothing less than  17".
XP for him and rest for me.
i want to show my Dad that linux isnt Cr@p.
Vista ,just to show off.
and leapord coz i want to give it a try.
never used it.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 20, 2007)

Mac Giving Tree Launched... Get free Mac software!

Get Ambrosia"s WireTap Pro and a bunch of Mac software presents to be unwrapped on Christmas day. 

Btw, if anyone's interested, then let me know. If I send an email to a person who register then I get a second software free. Anyone?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 20, 2007)

The Mac will come with Leopard. From there you have option to install Windows Via Bootcamp (free, but you need a copy of Windows, I'd suggest XP). You can also get a virtualisation software like Parallels or Fusion, so you can run Windows apps _while_running the Mac OS. 

I do not think you should run so many OSes. Maybe Windows XP via bootcamp is fine. 

Also, wait till MS Office 2008 is released before buying Office for mac. Cause the current one doesn't run at native speed...

If you want to get a Macbook Pro mainly to run Windows, then it's the wrong way to go. However, I can tell you this, you will most likely just about forget about Windows after using Leopard for a while. Vista to show-off? Since when?! If showing off is your thing, then Leopard will surely not disappoint!


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 20, 2007)

Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> ^^
> he wants nothing less than  17".
> XP for him and rest for me.
> i want to show my Dad that linux isnt Cr@p.
> ...


A brief run up... 
XP - Ok, to play games; run softwares and Dad needs
OS X Leopard - for you to try and maybe your default OS
Linux - it ain't cr@p. 
Vista - show off? You can show off with Leopard, Compiz fusion more than Aero heap. 

Your Options now...

1. 15" Lower end MBP - 2000
20" Cinema Display - 600
Total - 2600

2. 13" higher end MacBook - 1500
23" Cinema Display - 900
Total - 2400 

3. 17" MBP - 2800

Note tha you get 1280x800 on MacBook, 1440X900 on 15" MBP, 1680 x 1050 on 17" MacBook Pro, 1680X1050 on 20" Cinema Display, 1920X1200 on 23" Cinema Display. 

I would prefer 13" MacBook with 23" Cinema Display. I get the best of both worlds. Good reolution LCD (for Work, Movies) and good system to just work on.


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 20, 2007)

I bought my first ever license for any app today. For any OS. [/offtopic]


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 20, 2007)

@Darky, 
What software? By the way, are you an altruist?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 20, 2007)

@goobi-no probs with getting MS office.i usually get it in a week or 2 of its release.
actually my dad does.
i have quad booted my pc in this oct-sept without any probs.
m getting a new pc in jan.ill make it a qaud or penta boot pc.
i like linux and i want to try em all simutaneously.im crazy so dont argue wit hme on this topic.
and yes ill surely try leapord on my dad's macbook.it looks cool.
BTW can i install macosx on my pc??


----------



## goobimama (Dec 20, 2007)

Btw, no need to go in for Cinema Displays. Nowadays, it's better to just get a DELL 20" or something. Works out much cheaper than the Displays...


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 20, 2007)

Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> BTW can i install macosx on my pc??


It's illegal and you won't get support nor we are going to allow you to discuss on this topic.


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 20, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> @Darky,
> What software? By the way, are you an altruist?



MailPlane. Got the beta user's discount combined with the education discount.

Altruist ? Yea, my 15th gold mine is almost empty now.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 20, 2007)

i think i need to get a mac for me too.
but im a guy who likes constant hardware updates.thts why getting a pc with a powerful config.
no probs ill use my dad's macbook.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, the Mac is no PC. Installing Linux on the Mac is not the same as on a PC. It's quite easy, but not in the same way as you would think. Anyway, you can pretty much install Linux via VMware so you can try all the distros you need without ever creating a partition. 

You cannot _legally_ install Mac OS on a PC...

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.4f30dd4979.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 20, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> It's illegal and you won't get support nor we are going to allow you to discuss on this topic.


 no probs.i got what i needed.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 20, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> *img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.4f30dd4979.jpg


Is it real or just one of your PhotoShop skills show off?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 20, 2007)

Want me to post a video? I assure you my skills are next to nowhere in Final Cut pro..

But it's not the entire truth. This copy belongs to...shall, I say Santa Claus? Well I was just about planning on buying Leopard, when I realised I could instead help out the independent software developers. So as soon as the paypal account is done, I'm gonna get Coda, and some others here and there. (damn the credit card company).


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 20, 2007)

last question guyz,what is the exact cost of the 17" 2.4 Ghz macbook pro and where can i get it in Delhi??


----------



## goobimama (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm sure you might have read this:


> Newsflash: Microsoft messed up. Yes, I know, that doesn't come as news to most of you (that's why you're here), but Joe Wilcox over at eWeek was surprised by the fact that while Apple's Leopard Family Pack pricing lead to some nice sales numbers, Microsoft instead decided to discontinue their family pack prices.
> 
> Basically, you could buy OS X 10.5 as a single copy for $129, or a "family pack" (installations for 5 Macs) for $199. And a whopping 33% of Leopard sales were of the family pack version, *even though OS X doesn't require any validation at all*-- users could just have bought the $129 version and installed it five times.


via TUAW


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 20, 2007)

can anybody answer my last 2 questions??


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 20, 2007)

Goobi -
Why got senti? I asked it in good health. 

I've got $20 in Paypal. I'm really planning to donate $10 to VLC Player.  Another $10 to ??? 

The validation is not there because:
1. Apple charges more for Hardware
2. Loyal Customers

But I guess they need to make life harder for people who want to install OS X on a non Apple Hardware.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 20, 2007)

Well in Goa the price is 1.46lac. But Goa is the last place for good prices so you should get it at somewhere around 1.35lac or something. Of course, I've been to Delhi only once so...



			
				you said said:
			
		

> Goobi -
> Why got senti? I asked it in good health.


Not sure what my reaction was. Anyway, I was just discussing what my plans were... Also, I might just go ahead and buy Leo as well, cause I'm amazed by it every day...

Btw, I just installed "Candybar 3". All this while I was thinking, how great can an icon changer be? After all, it is so easy to change icons using the default copy-paste method. But this one is another 'wow'. Smoking interface, and really simple to use... And it's got a dock changer as well (leopard only).


----------



## aryayush (Dec 21, 2007)

I hate to say it but... I told you so.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 21, 2007)

Why don't I listen to you more often?


----------



## aryayush (Dec 21, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> OMG! You tried both?


Yes, I did. I prefer Parallels Desktop to VMware Fusion. Parallels is an innovative company. They generally are the first to come out with cutting edge features and buggy betas. VMware takes their own sweet time between updates and they basically just copy-paste Parallels' features. VMware does utilise the hardware better though. 



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> hi guys,


Hello, and welcome to the Apple thread! 



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> my Dad wants to buy a MacBook.Budget is 1.25 lacs.
> which one should he go for??


MacBook Pro 15".



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> i think 17inch 2.4 GHz macbook which costs  2,799 $ wud be gr8.
> what u guyz say?


It is very heavy and exceeds your budget, but is otherwise a mind blowing machine.



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> but guyz plz tell is macbook pro worth buying?


Totally. I have owned one for the past year and a half and I can say it with hundred percent confidence that this is absolutely the best purchase decision I've ever made and I'm totally satisfied. The machine is extremely stable, scorching fast and boy, is it sexy! The customer service is top notch too, not that you have many chances of testing it out. I don't think there is _any_ drawback at all.



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> thnx for sugg bro.bur 2 GB ram wud be enuf.


Not if you intend to run more than two operating systems.



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> he uses excell.im going to make his macbook a triple or quad boot one.


1. That is very difficult to do on a Mac; and
2. It is difficult because it is a stupid thing to do.

Apple tries to make sure that you don't end up messing your computer, so they give you limited choices. I don't mean any offense. Just trying to be frank and give you good advice. 



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> Win XP which he likes


He won't anymore, once he's used Mac OS X for a while. You can install it using Parallels Desktop or VMware Fusion. That way, you won't need to restart your Mac every time you want to run Windows. You can run both operating systems _at the same time_ - the best of both worlds.



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> MacOSX leapord whic comes preinstalled(does it)


Yes, it does. It is the most advanced operating system on planet Earth.



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> can i install it on my pc too??


No, you cannot.



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> any linux distro to tell him that linux isnt cr@p whic he ususally says


Installing an operating system just to prove a point does not seem like a very wise move to me.



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> and vista(just for fun).


Use Leopard for a while, _beta_, and you'll forget Vista.



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> does  leapord dvd come with macbook pro


Yes, it does but you cannot use it to install it on a PC, in case that is what you intend to do.



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> he wants nothing less than  17".


That's upto him but I am warning you in advance that it is quite heavy.



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> XP for him and rest for me.


Make sure he uses Leopard. Buying a Mac to run Windows on it does not make much sense.



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> i want to show my Dad that linux isnt Cr@p.


Why?



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> Vista ,just to show off.


LOL! Thanks for a good laugh! You want to buy a Mac so that you can load Vista on it to show off? Duuude... 



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> and leapord coz i want to give it a try.
> never used it.


Trust me, Leopard is going to be the default operating system that you're going to use all the time.

A piece of friendly advice: Don't buy that new PC now. Use your father's Mac for a month or two and then buy it. I assure you that you'll regret having bought the PC when you've had a chance to use Mac OS X. I've seen a lot of people lamenting over this.



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> no probs with getting MS office.i usually get it in a week or 2 of its release.


Yes, but Mac OS X comes with its own version of Microsoft Office. You don't know how to get that one yet. The newest version, Microsoft Office 2008 for Mac, will be released on 15 January 2008. You don't need to install Windows to run Microsoft Excel.



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> i have quad booted my pc in this oct-sept without any probs.


A Mac is not the same as a PC.



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> m getting a new pc in jan.ill make it a qaud or penta boot pc.
> i like linux and i want to try em all simutaneously.im crazy so dont argue wit hme on this topic.


Trust me, I was like you. I was _exactly_ like you. I've tried so many different installations of Linux that I've lost count. I'd used every beta of Vista before its release. I've installed and re-installed Windows more than hundred times. I did all that.

And then I bought my Mac. It was like I was finally home. I'd found what I'd been subconsciously searching for all along. Since then, I've lost all interest in trying other operating systems. Why bother when you have the best already! Most probably, a Mac will change you too. It'll make you realise the sheer futility of trying new operating systems all the time, again and again.

All I'm saying is - make your decision _after_ you've used a Mac.



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> and yes ill surely try leapord on my dad's macbook.it looks cool.


It does more than just look cool. Wait, watch and learn.



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> BTW can i install macosx on my pc??


No, you cannot.



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> i think i need to get a mac for me too.
> but im a guy who likes constant hardware updates.thts why getting a pc with a powerful config.


Unless you are into gaming, you'll stop liking these "constant hardware updates" once you buy a Mac.



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> last question guyz,what is the exact cost of the 17" 2.4 Ghz macbook pro and where can i get it in Delhi??


Call RSG Infotech at any of these numbers: 40542109/10/11/12.

Ask for Mr Sanjeev Kumar Sharma. You can also call him directly at 9310196603. Tell him that Aayush Arya has asked you to call him, the guy who bought the 17-inch MacBook Pro and the 250GB LaCie hard drive. They'll give you good prices. 


I know that's a huge novel but I am a writer these days, so what else can you expect! Just read it all carefully. It takes a lot of patience to type that all up but it is worth it if it turns out to be helpful for someone. Hope you make an intelligent purchase and enjoy your new Mac. Feel free to ask any more questions.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 21, 2007)

[Where's that "Add reputation" button when you need it!]


----------



## krazzy (Dec 21, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Yes, it does but you cannot use it to install it on a PC, in case that is what you intend to do.


What happens when you put the OS X DVD in your PC and try to install it?


----------



## aryayush (Dec 21, 2007)

I haven't ever tried it myself but it probably won't even boot. I do know that Apple has a hardware check in place that stops the installation from proceeding if you are not using an Apple Mac. I don't have a PC so I can't check it out for you. 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> [Where's that "Add reputation" button when you need it!]


LOL! Thanks! 

_______________________________________________________________

*FTFF*

by Aayush Arya 
Dec 20, 2007

This is an acronym that most Mac users are very well aware of. Ever since the launch of Mac OS X in 2001, Mac users have been chanting this phrase and hoping that Apple will take note of it and fix the Finder with each subsequent upgrade. It seems that Apple had been ignoring the pleas of their user base till now. But with the launch of Mac OS X v10.5 Leopard, Apple has made an attempt to right their wrongs.

When the “new” Finder was unveiled by Steve Jobs at WWDC 2007, the Apple blogosphere was in a state of conflict. While some people welcomed the change with open arms and optimistically hoped that this would finally be the magical solution to all their woes, others were not quite so convinced by what they thought was only a new pretty face that would probably just introduce of slew of new bugs, leaving the existing ones in their place.

Leopard is here and after having used it for the past twenty days, I think that both the opinions were partly correct. While the new Finder does take care of most of the problems with the pre-Leopard Finder, the frequent appearance of the spinning beach ball being one of them, it does introduce a set of new bugs for us to contend with. Here’s a list of the few bugs that I have noticed to date and am pretty annoyed with.


*Cover Flow*

When you are in the Cover Flow view and are in the process of renaming an item, if you press and hold the left/right direction key, the Finder scrolls on to the other items, leaving the file half renamed. So now, while renaming, you have to hit the direction keys repeatedly in either direction to move the cursor. This is by far the most annoying bug in the Leopard Finder and it completely drives me up the wall.

Another little bug associated with the Cover Flow (and List) view is that when you create a new folder (⇧⌘N), it is created, but not set to be renamed by default like it should and does in other views. So you have to hit that extra Return key. Yeah, I know I’m picky but you can blame that on Apple’s perfectionism, not my own whims of fancy. When you set the bar so high for yourself, you have got to take the flak when you slip up. Read more...

[Via Apple Matters]


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 21, 2007)

@Aryayush-Thanks dude, for ur kind help.
I cant buy a Mac coz im a gamer and make minor or major hardware updates every 6 months or so.
if i like mac ill buy one for my brother.
and yes,budget can go a bit higher.my dad will get the 17" one only.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 21, 2007)

You're welcome.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 21, 2007)

So I see someone has started writing for Apple Matters as well..! Congrats man!

One feature I'd ask for is better interaction with the Open/Save dialog boxes. Why do they have to be 'you get what you see'? I'd like to move files around, rename them, *quick look them*. 

Btw, did you know that running a spotlight search in an "Open" dialog box throws up files, while running the same in a "Save" dialog box throws up only folders


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 21, 2007)

I've installed both VM Ware Fusion and Parallels Dekstop on my Mac. Performance wise both are pretty much same but then there is one very big difference. I have boot camp drivers CD and VM Ware fusion happily installs the boot camp drivers and and everything works fine except Airport Extreme while on Parallels Desktop the bootcamp drivers cd refuses to work. The CD when run says it encountered an error and refuses to install any drivers.

I am NFS fan and I have a lot of versions of NFS. I tried to install nfs3 :hot pursuit on both VM Ware and Parallels, the result both sucked !! I chose nfs 3 simply because I have and old PC Celeron 633Mhz, 256MB SDRAM and it ran nfs3 decently!!!

The result is clear: Virtual Machines are not at all for gaming. VMWare neatly installs bootcamp drivers and none of'em recognize Airport Extreme!!

Now as for the benchmarking done by CNET and MacTech, I guess they both contradict each other so badly that you feel like calling those tests as crap!! I have not tried Bootcamp but I don't understand how a Virtual machine which uses half the ram and only 1 processor perform better than Bootcamp that will have complete control over the machine ???
I have a gut feeling that XP will run much faster with Bootcamp than with any virtuliazation solution!!




			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Trust me, I was like you. I was exactly like you. I've tried so many different installations of Linux that I've lost count. I'd used every beta of Vista before its release. I've installed and re-installed Windows more than hundred times. I did all that.
> 
> And then I bought my Mac. It was like I was finally home. I'd found what I'd been subconsciously searching for all along. Since then, I've lost all interest in trying other operating systems. Why bother when you have the best already! Most probably, a Mac will change you too. It'll make you realise the sheer futility of trying new operating systems all the time, again and again.


Exactly my story. I have a massive collection of Linux Distros and many customized versions of XP. All versions of Windows right from 3.
Now waiting for Leopard, finding it extremely difficult to get but will get it eventually!!



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Btw, if anyone's interested, then let me know. If I send an email to a person who register then I get a second software free. Anyone?



ME!!


----------



## aryayush (Dec 21, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> So I see someone has started writing for Apple Matters as well..! Congrats man!


Thanks, man! The delay was all from their side. I've already have material that will last me three weeks and then we'll have Macworld which will probably bring a lot of new things to write about. 

I've got a new offer as well... blogging for iPhone Matters.  



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> One feature I'd ask for is better interaction with the Open/Save dialog boxes. Why do they have to be 'you get what you see'? I'd like to move files around, rename them, *quick look them*.


Yeah, this is on my own wishlist too. But the article is about bugs and flaws, so I did not include this one. It is quite lengthy already. 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Btw, did you know that running a spotlight search in an "Open" dialog box throws up files, while running the same in a "Save" dialog box throws up only folders


Oh WOW! Awesome! This is one thing I did not know.


*Think not so secret*

You might call it the shot heard round the Internet: this morning’s news that Apple rumor site Think Secret would cease publication as part of a settlement with Apple. Think Secret’s part of the deal? It’s not forced to reveal the sources that leaked information to the site almost three years ago. This is a complicated issue that started a long time ago in what seems like a galaxy far, far away, so let’s take a quick spin in the DeLorean.

The reports that started everything were originally published on December 28, 2004. Think Secret said that Apple would unveil a $499 headless iMac and an office productivity suite at Macworld Expo 2005. On January 5 2005, less than a week before Jobs’s keynote, Apple skipped directly past its usual tactic of issuing a cease-and-desist notice and sued Think Secret (and twenty-four other unnamed individuals) for misappropriating trade secrets. Read more...

[Via MacUser]


This one hasn't been authored by me (but by the editor) but it is a great read. Shows you why he's the editor and I'm just a "lowly blogger".


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 21, 2007)

jamesbond007 - 
They both contradict each other, so I asked here for opinion. You say VMware worked for you and 2 other say otherwise. Seems I got to install both and see which one is for me. 

Thanks. But go ahead and register there if you want that software. I should have submitted the email instantly.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 21, 2007)

jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> I have a gut feeling that XP will run much faster with Bootcamp than with any virtuliazation solution!!


Well of course it will! That goes without saying. You get full 3D acceleration for games (including DX10 for those using Vista). 

The reason why games don't work yet with virtualisation is because the DirectX 9 support that most games need is non existent. I think even DX8 support is really flaky. So until that gets settled, even a Mac Pro won't be able to play games via Virtualisation.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 21, 2007)

^^^ The present state of virtualization doesn't give full access to the gfx hardware. This is the reason why you see only a generic PCI/AGP as the display adaptor in system info and hence you won't get Aero or Compiz in virtualized OS. Hope some drastic advancements happen in this field.

BTW, bootcamp is NOT virtualization! Windows runs natively coz windows sees the mac as a native x86 based machine.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 21, 2007)

Ok,tmrw me n my Dad r going to apple store to buy a mac.
just talked to him,he said that he wants a light notebook not a heavy weighing one.and as ayush told the 17" one is heavy.so,i am confused.
is there any diff btw 15.4" and 17" one in specifications??if not then i think the 15.4" one wud be better.
is there any model no. or any specific name for these 2 models ??


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 21, 2007)

^^ 
They are called 15" MBP or 17" MBP. Of course there is difference. Visit Apple site for info. 

In the 15" category, there are 2 models. Choose according your budget and needs. One is $2000 and the other is $2400. 

IMO expect RAM, Proccy and HDD size no difference. If you don't mind 120 GB HDD and 2 GB RAM, go for $2000 model. You can add RAM anytime later.


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 21, 2007)

^^ Take a look at the tech specs here ( *www.apple.com/macbookpro/specs.html )

Comparison at the bottom of the page.

Does anyone here want to guess when the Apple India Store will be back online ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 21, 2007)

not going tmrw but on sunday.i hope apple stores r open on sundays.
i better go for 2400$ one.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 21, 2007)

so we have another Mac user by Monday!!!

BTW I installed Everest Ultimate Edition on both VMWare Fusion and Parallels Desktop to benchmarking and to my amazement, MacBook stood first in all the memory test beating even the quad cores, I know benchmarking isn't perfect in Virtuliazation envirn but still Mac gets not 10th not 3rd not 2nd but first place ... boy this is just too unbelievable !!!!


----------



## goobimama (Dec 21, 2007)

@Sunny: Do get yourself an external drive along with it for use with Time Machine. A 500GB external costs somewhere around 7k and will be excellent for backups.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 21, 2007)

^^
that mac is for my dad.
not mine.i can use it when he's at home.
Ill get to use it for plenty of time though.
if i like it ill get oen for my bro then we both can use it.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 21, 2007)

What I meant was do tell your dad to get himself an external drive for use with Time Machine. It's worth it...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 21, 2007)

^^
Timemachine??whats that??
ok ill get one 500GB one.
Thnx for advice.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 21, 2007)

*www.apple.com/macosx/features/timemachine.html

It's an awesome 1-click backup solution. If you or your dad cares about backing up important documents, Time Machine is the way to go...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 21, 2007)

^^
i dont but my dad does.
itll be a gud solution for him.
do i need to buy timemechine anyways??
im going to get a macbook pro and pc on same day i.e. sunday.
mac is not made for me coz im a gamer.
my dad will liek it though.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 21, 2007)

Time Machine comes with Leopard...

Might I ask, what kind of configuration is your PC going to be?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 21, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Time Machine comes with Leopard...
> 
> Might I ask, what kind of configuration is your PC going to be?


 Intel Core2Quad Q6600@2.4Ghz,Abit IX38 Quad-GT MOBO,crosair 2*2GB DDR2 RAM@800mhz,XFX 8800 GT 512MB xxx edition SLI,crosair HX 720 SMPS/PSU,Seagate 500GB*2 @7200 RPM in raid0,dual lite on dvd-writers,liquid cooling(maybe).onboard sound.


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 21, 2007)

Is your last name Ambani by any chance ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 21, 2007)

^^
LOL.
No its not.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 21, 2007)

Yash,was it you who wanted this screenshot?
*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/2df1611ab9.jpg

@sunny: I forgot to mention. If you are getting an external drive, do try and get one with Firewire instead of USB.
- It's faster
- you get a Firewire cable for future purposes
- keeps the USB ports free for pen drives and such.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 21, 2007)

Firewire right??
thanks.People in this apple thread are very helpful.
in fact this whole forum is full of helpful people.

My Dad called a computer person in his office to verify if he could run XP on his macbook or not.
the guy said that 'dhakke se chalegi' which means it'll not run well.
i told my dad that it'll run well on bootcamp.
Just to verify im asking if XP would run well or not?
my dad uses tally a lot.i asked him today.so he needs XP.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 21, 2007)

Dhakke se chalegi? What's he talking about! This is the exact problem with why Macs don't penetrate beyond certain circles. It's cause good for nothing PC-wallas go ahead and spread such shmuck about the Mac. 

When I was first going to buy my iBook, my PC guy was like "hey, the stuff isn't compatible. Even a Photoshop document you have to convert before you can open it on the mac" and such things. But finally I went to the store, they allowed me to get my files on a flash drive and work on one of the iMac G5's for like an hour. Everything worked perfectly.

Now, as for your XP on bootcamp, it runs more than perfectly. Thing is, even if you get a normal PC, you have to hunt around the place for drivers and such. But with Bootcamp on a Mac, since everything is factory installed, there are absolutely no driver conflicts, you don't have to hunt around for stuff. The installation I guarantee is simpler than installing on a normal PC...


----------



## aryayush (Dec 21, 2007)

Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> Firewire right??


Yes, and specifically FireWire 800. Don't buy one that only has FireWire 400.



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> My Dad called a computer person in his office to verify if he could run XP on his macbook or not.
> the guy said that 'dhakke se chalegi' which means it'll not run well.
> i told my dad that it'll run well on bootcamp.
> Just to verify im asking if XP would run well or not?


That "computer person" knows nothing about Macs. He is just as good as you are. In fact, you probably know more than he does. 

Windows XP runs better on a Mac than it does on a PC. PC World recently declared that "the fastest Windows Vista notebook we've tested this year--or for that matter, ever--is a Mac". Show that link to your father.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 21, 2007)

@ayush-my dad is busy right now.ill show him later.no probs,we r getting a new mac on sunday anyways.
@goobi-y do u hate pc's that much??dont u play games.i am buying that whole rig just to play games coz m a hardcore gamer.nothing else.
BTW-after seeing all pics,screenies,reading goobi's and ayush's posts i think macbook is worth buying.
i hope my dad doesnt regret this purchse.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 21, 2007)

Cause I have to manage like 10 PCs in the office + 1 at home. And I tell you, it's a real painful thing to do. I have a 7900GT graphics card + 24" dell at home, nice for gaming, but I've never actually played anything on it yet.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 21, 2007)

so,u r an apple in fact more of a mac fan.soon ill be one of the mac users.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 21, 2007)

Hullo! Didn't you see my user title?!?! You might not see it on your browser, but that "?" before Macboy is an apple logo...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 21, 2007)

^^
sorry,didnt know that.
BTW thanx for the help on mac.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 21, 2007)

@goob:i can see that in my debian


----------



## goobimama (Dec 21, 2007)

Well like I said, 


> You *might* not see it on your browser


Don't think I forgot how you got pwn'ed once for showing some symbol in your siggy...and everyone could see it!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 21, 2007)

@Sunny1211993

Take some time and use that Mac that your is gonna buy and I can guarantee you that you'll be stunned.
I don't advise anyone to go by the words of PC-wallas, they guys most of the time look for opportunities to loot PC nOObs. If you guys go mac than his business is definitely goanna Dhakke se chalegi!!


----------



## goobimama (Dec 22, 2007)

*10.5.2 fixes Stacks!*
*www.macenstein.com/images/2008/stackslistview1.jpg


> It seems that our daily e-mails to Apple just might have gotten to someone on the Leopard development team! According to a source familiar with the latest Leopard build seeded to developers, in addition to all those meaningless “little” fixes (like Data Detectors, the Mac OS X Dock, the Finder, grammar checking, iCal, iChat, Mail, Parental Controls, Quick Look, Rosetta, Safari, Time Machine, and AirPort), our source tells us that Apple has fixed Stacks by adding the missing “list view” option that should have been there all along!
> 
> *www.macenstein.com/images/2008/stackslistview3.jpg
> 
> ...


Via Macenstein


----------



## goobimama (Dec 22, 2007)

> *reinventedsoftware.com/together/images/title_ss.png*reinventedsoftware.com/together/images/Together128.png
> 
> Together lets you keep everything in one place. Text, documents, images, movies, sounds, web pages and bookmarks can all be dragged to Together for safe keeping, tagged, previewed, collected together in different ways and found again instantly.
> 
> ...


I have just about started using it, but it seems to be a really nice application. Much better than that PDF one I mentioned... ("Yep" was it?).

*Leopard only*


----------



## yash (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a peculiar problem with finder and some images here. When I try to open them in preview, they won't open. they will successfully work with lightroom and photoshop. finder crashes when i try to quicklook them or sometimes even when i am just browsing that folder. Please help!


----------



## yash (Dec 22, 2007)

*img525.imageshack.us/img525/5315/picture1zs7.png while we're at it, this is another problem I'm facing. I'm logged into the only administrator account on this mac, and this is the message I get when I try to run adobe updater.



[Edit: drgrudge] Post thumbnails. We live in India, where dial up internet is a big thing for many people.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 22, 2007)

jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> @Sunny1211993
> 
> Take some time and use that Mac that your is gonna buy and I can guarantee you that you'll be stunned.
> I don't advise anyone to go by the words of PC-wallas, they guys most of the time look for opportunities to loot PC nOObs. If you guys go mac than his business is definitely goanna Dhakke se chalegi!!


 but the games i want to play wont run well on the config provided on macs.
7300GT!!not at all!!!
my dad's macbook would be enuf i think to have a feel of macs and mac os.
BTW im gonna assemble my pc on my own.so no looting by pc-wallas.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 22, 2007)

@yash: How about zipping a few of those images and hosting them on rapidshare or something so we could check em out? Also, might you be able to post jpeg files in future? PNGs are really heavy and take a toll on my dialup. Just open in Preview and File > Save as in case you didn't know. 

@sunny: The Mac is not a gaming platform. If you are into gaming, then PC is the right choice...


----------



## gauravsuneja (Dec 22, 2007)

i there any way or any theme to get the orginal osx beta look i mean with the capsule aqua buttons on tiger the only theme chick was close was janther on www.resexcellence.com .what prgram other than shapeshiftewr u use for changing themes?


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 22, 2007)

^^ 
For Windows XP:
*www.nirmaltv.com/2007/12/21/convert-your-windows-xp-to-mac-os-x-leopard/

Instead of posting here, you should have opened a new thread.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Dec 22, 2007)

what is the best sofware plz post only one for mac 
from my side its shapeshifter site which i lov ethe most is www.xicons.com



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> ^^
> For Windows XP:
> *www.nirmaltv.com/2007/12/21/convert-your-windows-xp-to-mac-os-x-leopard/
> 
> Instead of posting here, you should ave opened a new thread.


no i want aqua theme for mac osx only not for windows for windows the best them is smoothstripes 1.0 visual style


----------



## goobimama (Dec 22, 2007)

The world is moving away from Aqua and this guy wants in! Anyway, I think shapeshifter is your only option for getting aqua buttons (if there is such a theme). I don't use shapeshifter and such cause it screws up the OS. Also, if you 'upgrade' to leopard, then Shapeshifter's Appenhancer will cause the famous Mac BSOD.

@Dr[grudge]: He's a mac user as well.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 22, 2007)

ShapeShifter is crap.


----------



## yash (Dec 22, 2007)

try this file *tangerine.quickshareit.com/share/20060812165741fffc2.JPG

no wait, that is one of the pictures I fixed... yeah I found out the reason for the crash and also how to solve it. 
*tangerine.quickshareit.com/share/2006081219000049918.JPG this should be the one that goes boom! if you download it to your computer, and you have a downloads stack, the dock will crash becaust of the downloads stack trying to preview the image! and you will have to delete the file to be able to use the dock again.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 22, 2007)

^^ So what was the reason for the crash? 

Anyway, I remember even Windows had this issue with certain image files. I put one on my friend's desktop. Poor guy didn't know what to do after the system kept restarting every time he logged in...


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey ppl.... how do i connect my Airtel broadband to a Macbook?
And i used to connect my Desktop [via ethernet] and windows based lappy [thru USB] on the same ADSL modem... is such a thing possible via Macbook as well?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 22, 2007)

If airtel broadband is ADSL, and doesn't have a special dialer script like Sify or something, then yes. The preferred way would be to use the ethernet...


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 22, 2007)

^^it IS ADSL
but the mc book doesnt connect to ethernet
and can anyone pls giv a step by step kinda thing fr USB connection on mcbook?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 22, 2007)

Why not Ethernet? I've used my D-link modem with the iBook ethernet so many times.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 22, 2007)

so @enticer u too bought a mac or..


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 22, 2007)

oye chal gaya.. thanks anywys man...

@ praka.. chacha ka office lappy hai.. am screwin it up  

but i really lik this... sply the SLEEP MODE, where it actually snores


----------



## yash (Dec 22, 2007)

This occurs in photos managed by lightroom. Lightroom adds a line in the metadata of the file. *ns.adobe.com/camera-raw-saved-settings/1.0/  (this is not a hyperlink.) The crash is mainly because of the way finder and preview etc handle jpegs. Its not a lightroom problem. I've heard this problem also exists for images directly taken off of the new ricoh Digital camera


----------



## aryayush (Dec 23, 2007)

I don't use Lightroom, thankfully. 



			
				enticer86 said:
			
		

> Hey ppl.... how do i connect my Airtel broadband to a Macbook?
> And i used to connect my Desktop [via ethernet] and windows based lappy [thru USB] on the same ADSL modem... is such a thing possible via Macbook as well?


Connect it through Ethernet and enter the username and password in the 'Network' pane of System Preferences under the PPPoE option. It should work like a charm. 

Congrats on getting the opportunity to use a Mac! And it doesn't "snore".


----------



## goobimama (Dec 23, 2007)

Woah! I just about woke up, and I saw this lovely box on my table. Next to that there's a bottle wrapped in gift wrap paper and next to that there's a huge card kept slanting. 

"With love,
Apple Corner" and all the folks at the apple store have signed it. 

The box happened to be an amazing cake (looks amazing at least). The bottle was white wine (Yeah, I'm a Goan. I'm a drunkard. I have no self-respect). And of course, the card had all good words in it. 

I'm sure they don't do this to every customer of theirs, but it was really nice indeed.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 23, 2007)

-----

Hey, did anyone notice the crazy whizzaz animation that comes up in the iChat user picture thing? Click on the iChat user picture, select 'edit picture', and in that box, click on the button next to the "camera". Also, you can apply any Photobooth effect _after_ the snapshot has been taken(iChat on Leopard btw)


----------



## aryayush (Dec 23, 2007)

I noticed. Happens all over the system wherever you're supposed to select a picture. 

Why'd they be so generous? Is today the day you married them? Don't tell me I forgot another great milestone in your life.


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 23, 2007)

The day I purchased my iPod from Imagine, I'd told them to inform me when the metal casings come in. They'd taken down my address.
3 days later, they sent me a Thank You and Welcome to the family card.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 23, 2007)

I bought a friggin' MacBook Pro and nothing like this happened with me.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 23, 2007)

Hmm. I hear apple stores across India are to be called "Imagine". Even the Goa one has changed to 'Imagine'. 

@aayush: Christmas? Though I'm sure you were being sarcastic or something. But you never know these days...


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 23, 2007)

The "Imagine" stores are stores run by India's largest Apple distributor, RSGinfotech.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 23, 2007)

Nope. Not all of them are run by RSG Infotech. They only have one in Mumbai and another one in New Delhi. The latter is not even called Imagine.

Apple Authorised _Premium_ Resellers in India are called Imagine stores.

If the Goa store has been renamed to Imagine, it means they've turned from an Apple Authorised Reseller to an Apple Authorised Premium Reseller. This means that they cannot sell products that compete with Apple's now and if they suffer losses, they are borne by Apple. Apple has authority over how the store is run now.

Hope that clarifies the confusion, if there was any.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh yes! No wonder they have starting wearing the Leopard T-shirts (black with the Leopard DVD like artwork in the center)


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 23, 2007)

That makes sense 
But RSG has 2 stores in Mumbai, and 1 new one in Pune now.
www.imaginestore.in


----------



## aryayush (Dec 23, 2007)

WOW! Open any animated GIF image in Preview (in Leopard) and it actually shows all the frames individually in the sidebar. Seriously cool! 

You can use this one if you want:
*fc01.deviantart.com/fs8/i/2006/162/7/6/Stick_Figures_Are_Dumb_by_chibixestella.gif

It does not play the animation though, which is really sad. You have to open it in Safari to see the animation itself. 

___________________________________________

OK, check out this video:

*Tech Bubble Video - Funny!*

Whatever you do, don't miss this one. Grab it via TubeSock and show it to everyone who knows the word "Internet". One of the funniest videos on YouTube.  

Actually, it deserves a topic all its own.


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 23, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Congrats on getting the opportunity to use a Mac! And it doesn't "snore".



Thanks buddy... m startin to like Apple finally...
it doesnt snore but man am talking abt that White LED that kinda blinks while in the Sleep mode


----------



## aryayush (Dec 23, 2007)

Yeah, it "breathes".


----------



## goobimama (Dec 23, 2007)

In my room, my iMac 'breathes', the Wacom tablet 'breathes', and the WD hard drives 'breathes'. It becomes like a smalltime disco once the lights are out!


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 23, 2007)

Hmmmm... let me see. 
In my room,I have the D-Link modem, Linksys router, TataSky box, Zebronics Antibiotic cabinet, my Mini _and_ my external casing.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm finally on 10.5 (10.5.1 download update is going on)!    The Introduction is cool! Better than Tiger's welcome. 

A big thanks to goobi who helped me yesterday to set things up. Because of him only, there is less nOObish questions here.  The boy remembers by heart. Even in dream or drunk, he can recite them!


----------



## goobimama (Dec 23, 2007)

Congrats man! Did you have any more hiccups along the way? Anyway, fire away any doubts you might have. The macboys out here will take care of them..!

[I see people can't just let a post go by without mentioning something about the drunk goan...]


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 23, 2007)

So the Doc is on Leopard now 

( psst goobi, its the holiday season. Send some along this way, will ya ? Been a long time I've laid my hands on some )


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 23, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> In my room, my iMac 'breathes', the Wacom tablet 'breathes', and the WD hard drives 'breathes'. It becomes like a smalltime disco once the lights are out!



I'm soooooooooooooo very jealous of u. I really wanna get a nice job soon... so i can afford this scene 
As of now, am Googling "how to create partitions in windows", how NOT to screw that process, and how to slipstream windows service packs and misc related issues.  [bah!]


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 23, 2007)

Congrats to Dr for being on Mac!!!
Bad new from me is I am screwed for the third time with Leopard and FedEx!!!
I guess I ll be the last guy who will be taming Leopard!!!
Good Luck to Me


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 23, 2007)

jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> Congrats to Dr for being on Mac!!!


He already was on a Mac. He just moved from stripes to spots.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 23, 2007)

DARK LORD said:
			
		

> He already was on a Mac. He just moved from stripes to spots.



Oops !!! Mac should be replaced with Leopard!!!
sometimes I write in Excitement so I screw things up !!
Congrats Dr for being on Leopard, that was what I meant


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 23, 2007)

Yea, happens to me too  But usually when I've just been to _Slice of Lime_.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 23, 2007)

I guess FedEx has been taken to the next level! I dont' think FedEx even knows that they have an online delivery system 

Via TUAW


> Kent Sutherland, the developer of the well-known Chax, a utility for making iChat easier to use, has a nice new utility for improving Leopard's Spaces virtual desktops as well. Warp is a preference pane allows you to switch between Spaces just by hovering the mouse cursor on the screen edge. You can set the switch delay as well as require a modifier key if you prefer. In some ways this is such a natural addition that it's disappointing that it wasn't built into Spaces from the beginning.



Funny thing is, I could have sworn that this happened to me without even installing that preference pane. And I did like it (though a bit annoying while selecting a tool in photoshop or something...


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 23, 2007)

This stinks. uTorrent is not running properly.  In fact, not at all running.  

First time around, couldn't open. Nor could I install it (Aayush email method). Tried Wine. $ucked there as well. So uninstalled and reinstalled. This time, it's opening but I'm not able to work properly. 

Crashed when I tried to change the download location. Started to work in the default location but couldnt continue.. torrent stopped. 


Any idea how to rectify this?


----------



## aryayush (Dec 23, 2007)

Damn! I completely hate this. I have to schedule my posts on MacUser so that they get published at around 11:00 PM every night. I got wind of this Warp thingy before TUAW published it but because of the scheduling issue, it is sitting there waiting to get published and TUAW gets there first.


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 23, 2007)

I've never used Spaces. Never on Linux either.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 23, 2007)

Sorry for the rant! 

@Milind,
Did you register for a TypeKey account?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 23, 2007)

> TUAW gets there first


Copy cat! 

You've been using uTorrent all along? Anyway, I'm no crossover expert for the mac. I guess aayush should take charge. Also, make sure you are running a leopard compatible version of crossover (if there is such a thing).



> Did you register for a TypeKey account?


Nope. What's that?


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 23, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> You've been using uTorrent all along? Anyway, I'm no crossover expert for the mac. I guess aayush should take charge. Also, make sure you are running a leopard compatible version of crossover (if there is such a thing).


I checked for updates, but I'm using the latest one.  

I don't ming using Azureus (or even Transmission) but I can't remove the tracker URL AND make the torrent work.  

Any Azureus gurus who can help me? I know how to remove the tracker, but it's not working like uTorrent does.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 23, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Nope. What's that?


It allows you to have a unified identity on the Internet whenever you post on a Movable Type powered weblog. MacUser is also powered by MT. So if you had an account at TypeKey, I could have approved you.

I'd approved you but I was told that I wasn't supposed to unless it was a TypeKey account because anyone can post under the guise of "Goobimama".

So I tried to make you a TypeKey account but it turns out that the username is already taken! Can you believe that! That's a first for me. I didn't try logging in though. Can you do the honors?

In any case, get yourself a TypeKey account. 


@Everyone else,
I'm very sorry for the off-topic post. Let the discussion continue...


----------



## goobimama (Dec 23, 2007)

Holy moly! I do have an account there! This is the power of *goobimama*...


----------



## krazzy (Dec 23, 2007)

Anyone knows where exactly is the Apple Store in Mumbai? If its close by I might give it a visit. Do they allow you to look around without buying anything?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 23, 2007)

Laughing out loud! They can't force you to buy anything mate! Anyway, at least the Goa apple store was really pleasant when I didn't buy even a single thing.... made at least five visits before I decided to go for the iBook.

@Dr: Not really getting what you're saying. You want to resume previous downloads is it?


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 23, 2007)

Depends where you are in Mumbai. There is one in town @ Atria Mall and one in the suburbs @ Inorbit Mall.
There are others too, but these 2 are my friends.

You can spends hours together using the Mac, they won't tell you to leave untill its closing time 

Oh well. Here's a link to find the addresses of ALL of them.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 23, 2007)

krazy u can even checkout Croma. Really friendly people. and yea Apple Store people are very polite.


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 23, 2007)

I would not advise Croma. 
1) It is always abuzz with people who come there _just_ to browse.
2) Not *all* the sales guys are knowledgeable. 

Ohh, and they don't house Macs.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 23, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> @Dr: Not really getting what you're saying. You want to resume previous downloads is it?


I know many wouldn't understood what I meant. uTorrent with crossover is NOT working. 

I think I found a way in Azureus itself. Atleast the torrent I'm running is working fine. Gotta see if see other work. 

If it didn't, there's no choice.  Crossover (for uTorrent) is very buggy. It worked in Tiger but not in Leopard. I guess I'll have to content with Azureus now.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have issues with it in Tiger too, not saying that it doesn't work but I have to re-install it many times!!!

@pathiks
7000+ posts !!! man are you insane ?? How do you guys manage ??


----------



## aryayush (Dec 24, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> I know many wouldn't understood what I meant. uTorrent with crossover is NOT working.
> 
> I think I found a way in Azureus itself. Atleast the torrent I'm running is working fine. Gotta see if see other work.
> 
> If it didn't, there's no choice.  Crossover (for uTorrent) is very buggy. It worked in Tiger but not in Leopard. I guess I'll have to content with Azureus now.


Come online on iChat some time and let us have a screen sharing session. I'm pretty sure I can get µTorrent working with CrossOver on Leopard for you. It is working without any hiccup at all on my machine. 

_______________________________

*Saft finally moves from stripes to spots*

Saft is a plugin for Safari that puts it on steroids. From advertisement blocking to full screen mode and Growl support to URL shortcuts and tab thumbnails, it has everything covered. For a full list of features, visit the developer, Hao Li’s website. Till today, the InputManager plugin only worked with Safari 2 on Tiger but with today’s update, it has announced its arrival on Leopard and full compatibility with Safari 3.

Saft was the only reason I used Safari in the days of Safari 2 but ever since Apple has released Safari 3, I’ve never really missed the $12 plugin that once used to be the entire reason I used Safari. With draggable tabs and efficient find-in-page features, Safari has finally come on its own and does not need plugins like Saft to make it useful. But then again, the developer is offering a free trail so I just might give it a try.

[Via MacUser]


Thank you very much, DARK LORD, for the post that inspired the great title!


----------



## praka123 (Dec 24, 2007)

seems like fake steve knows the potential of FOSS,increasing Linux growth and he is bashing eweek reporter Steven J Voghan Nichols for "copying"  also on Eric S.Raymond(ESR) pathetic!  seems like it ends up promoting (fake)el jobso to some outer space if he is calling foss users as "tards" then i haf to call him "applepaidblogger ba#tard"
*fakesteve.blogspot.com/search?q=steven


----------



## aryayush (Dec 24, 2007)

Lighten up, dude. It's the satirical blog of a fake CEO. 

Visit MacUser after one hour. You'll see an article that you should definitely read.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 24, 2007)

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/c3f4a387a0.jpg
Didn't notice this. The Connect to server option will come in handy while troubleshooting mac n00b problems...


----------



## praka123 (Dec 24, 2007)

he/she is bashing FOSS and Linux than Microsoft Monopoly,DRM,Patents and what not.that FSJ is the representative of whole apple,m$,RIAA,MPAA,patents for software fag!ots!.I though FSJ's writing was something interesting!instead,courteousness to the master el jobso,this demon is bashing Linux and Open Source and he is asking,with GPL how can a programmer survive?well,point him to redhat subscription model for an example or *follars.com
also OS X being a BSD fork after becoming proprietary,have lot of bugs to iron out! 
...reg FSJ:
I found a "knowledged" mac user's blog posting FUDs against all community operated services!and he loves window$ too!whaow!Now i knew that M$ is Heaven when compared to Apple and Jobs!
am sorry M$ boys!apple boys are really scary! 
I cannot get the satires  that FSJ is indeed pointing to what apple ultimately wants to, after porting to x-86 architecture-Desktop users!
I predicts with macintel's jobs is on the way to market OS X in volume licenses following Bill gate the marketing genius! and also to monopolize every thing which depends upon OS X :downarrow: :thumbsdown:


----------



## goobimama (Dec 24, 2007)

^^ Must be his _time of the month_


----------



## praka123 (Dec 24, 2007)

^yeah god of the month not the other way!


----------



## aryayush (Dec 24, 2007)

@praka123,
He makes fun of any story where there is the potential to make it funny. He says something on one day and then says something completely contrary to that the next day. He bashes Apple more than he does any other company. But we all still enjoy it.

Because we take it for what it is - a humour column. No matter what he says, anything at all, it's all in good fun. He does not represent any particular person's opinion. He is a faceless identity. So stop being stuck up about a stupid blog and enjoy life. Loosen up. 

_______________________________________

*Do we suffer from a humor deficit? A tongue-in-cheek analysis of the “FSJ Shutdown Drama”.*

A couple of months ago, David Pogue - New York Times technology columnist and CBS news correspondent - had posted an entry on his blog worrying that among the other crises we are suffering from in today’s world, we might also be suffering from a widespread lack of a sense of humor. He gives several examples to prove his point, all of which have the same basic premise - he writes a sarcastic post or article and most of the commenters don’t get the joke and start flaming him.

After having read several posts from various authors on digg and various other websites about Fake Steve Jobs being threatened by Apple, most of which were seriously pondering what would happen if Apple shut down FSJ, I suddenly remembered this post from Mr. Pogue that I’d read a few months ago. I had laughed it off at that time, telling myself that though he was partly correct, most people probably did have a reasonably good sense of humor and did not fall for such jokes. This FSJ saga, however, is beginning to change my opinion. Read more...

[Via MacUser]


@praka123, this is the entry I was talking about.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 24, 2007)

^^ Dude, did you see that post about the lawyer trying to buy him off for half a million. Shame on Apple for stooping so low. Horrible I say.(if it is true, that is. I'm not a thorough follower of FSJ so I'm not sure whether that is a joke as well, though it sure doesn't sound like one)


----------



## krazzy (Dec 24, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Laughing out loud! They can't force you to buy anything mate! Anyway, at least the Goa apple store was really pleasant when I didn't buy even a single thing.... made at least five visits before I decided to go for the iBook.


I want to try out the new iPod Touch and Leopard. Do they allow you to hear the iPods. Most shops don't allow you to listen to the mp3 players.


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 24, 2007)

You can try out Leopard most definitely at _all_ the Apple Stores without any problem. In fact, some of them just had seminars a few days back.

iPod touch too, you can try without anyone bothering, but at stores such as Croma, they'll tell you that others are waiting too.

Just visit the Imagine store. You won't have problems 
Where in Mumbai are you ?

Does anyone have _any_ idea when the Apple India catalogue store will be up ?


----------



## krazzy (Dec 24, 2007)

DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Where in Mumbai are you ?


Vile-Parle.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 24, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> ^^ Dude, did you see that post about the lawyer trying to buy him off for half a million. Shame on Apple for stooping so low. Horrible I say.(if it is true, that is. I'm not a thorough follower of FSJ so I'm not sure whether that is a joke as well, though it sure doesn't sound like one)


_"It was a joke, dude."_



			
				DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Does anyone have _any_ idea when the Apple India catalogue store will be up ?


Nope.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 24, 2007)

Hmm... still. Usually FSJ talks in the voice of Steve Jobs. But in that post he talks in the voice of whoever-he-is. And it's not like RSJ is going to admit, 'yeah, we are scaring the little fellow'.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 24, 2007)

Did you read my column about it?


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 24, 2007)

krazyfrog. said:
			
		

> Vile-Parle.



In that case, lets meet @ Inorbit and goto the Imagine store.

My hands are itching to use the MBP too


----------



## goobimama (Dec 24, 2007)

Okay I'm terribly confused. Don't know what's going on. So here's what I'll do. I'll buy myself a pink lollypop, and trot along the footpath like a 11 year old bearded lady....


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 24, 2007)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## goobimama (Dec 24, 2007)

I don't think the forum admins will allow for such disturbing content to be posted... this thread has been locked before, I don't think they'll give us a third chance...


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 24, 2007)

One word. "Pownce" it


----------



## goobimama (Dec 24, 2007)

@Dr: You using CrossOver MAC v6.2.1 (c) version?


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 24, 2007)

^^
Ohh gosh, no. It's Version 6.2 (6.2.0). Downloading the new version. Let me see how it goes about. Thanks to let me know. 

When I try to update it says: "You are currently running the latest version of CrossOver."


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 24, 2007)

The new version of Crossover works like a charm. Thanks a lot goobi to point out! 

Back on uTorrent from Azureus.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 24, 2007)

@goobi
What disturbing content are you talking about ??


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 25, 2007)

From TUAW: Axiotron's Modbook almost ready to ship

Looks stunning.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 25, 2007)

The Unarchiver is a good software. It's better than this StuffIt Deluxe I used in Tiger. Features wise StuffIt might be rich (but who cares?) It's like Winrar. Only thing is it's FREE unlike Winrar or StuffIt Deluxe.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 25, 2007)

*Merry Christmas boys!*

I think the modbook might be a little too late. Lots of rumours point to something similar from Apple.

Anyone tried BetterZip here? I'm using their Quick look plugin which is really stunning...

*Tip of the week*
Say you have installed XP via bootcamp, but don't want it's hard drive crowding your mac desktop space. How do you remove it? Unchecking hard drives removes your mac drive as well. And aliases don't follow the priority thing of the Mac HD showing first. 

So, the only easy way (other than some terminal stuff I guess) is to rename your partition with a '.' in front of it. 

When in Windows type a "." (period) in front of the partition name, (right click on "C" drive and in properties just put a period in front of the name
example: 
.WinXP

Now when you boot into OS X, you will not find the hard drive there. But what if you want to access it? Just hit from the menubar Go > Go to Folder (or right click the Finder icon in Dock) and enter "WinXP" in there....


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 25, 2007)

Aayush is the only one among us with a .Mac account, is it ?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 25, 2007)

Nope. If you are referring to him using a .Mac account with iChat, then you can get one yourself. Just sign up for a trial account which lasts for 60 days, but while the rest of the services are cut off after the trial, the .Mac account stays.

----
*Leopard Installed on iBook*
The install went smoothly. The iBook with the 1.33Ghz proccy +512MB RAM seems quite capable. 

However, core animation effects are a bit choppy sometimes, but it works. I do not however get the transparent menubar.  Some might say I'm lucky, but I love the menubar transparency.

Here's some thing I noticed. Remember I had mentioned that it would be super cool if the icons of the actual computers showed up in the network? For default, the icon is a cinema display. But after some Leopard goodness, guess what happened!

*img291.imageshack.us/img291/4461/picture1er0.png
Well! It shows the exact icon of both the iBook on iMac as well as the other way as shown here! Only thing is that they _had_ to make sure is to remind me that mine is the _old_ iMac, complete with Tiger blue desktop n all.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 25, 2007)

Congrats goobi. So we're all on Leopard but for Bond. 

By the way, what's this core animation effects?


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 25, 2007)

Core Animation ?


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 26, 2007)

Leopard has given more Battery backup. Over 5 hours of backup and even with Multimedia, it's more than 4 hrs!

This is the brightness setup. Note that it's just next to 0% (screen blackout at the stage). I want to reduce the bightness even futher but can't do it! 
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2343/2136982357_a05633347f_o.png

I can't get any happier, can I?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 26, 2007)

What you mean? It can't get to 'backlit off' stage? Well if I reduce the brightness on my keyboard, then it does go to complete black (only on iBook, not on iMac). You can however now use a screen corner to make your screen go off in case you like that (sys prefs > expose > set one corner as sleep display)


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 26, 2007)

See my Brightness slider in the screenie. That's the minimum that I can get it, anything less than that, it goes to complete black. 

Now because the screen brightness is taken care like this, my battery lasts longer than it did on Tiger. 

That Expose tip is cool man.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 26, 2007)

That's the lowest it can go then....

----
Should I buy this? Considering that the iPhone might be a little too expensive, I don't really use a phone, and Google maps would be a waste out here. 

Also, is there any way of getting a Mail app on the iPod Touch?

For 13k it seems like an awesome deal (with warranty). And I could always sell it when the iPhone comes to town (I think I should get at least 10k for it after using it for a while)

*www.indiaplaza.in/electronics/audi...ouch-8gb-dry-fruit-hamper-seasons-special.htm


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 26, 2007)

Once you jailbreak, you can install any app for the iPhone on the iPod touch. There is an IMAP app on the touch. Works excellently too.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 26, 2007)

It is pretty easy to install all the iPhone applications onto the iPod touch. You can have Mail, Google Maps - i.e. everything except the phone application. 

Buy the touch. Go on.


----------



## iMav (Dec 27, 2007)

Something i came across so thought of sharin:

*LiquidCD* offers full-featured disc burning for Macs

*www.maconnect.ch/images/liquidcd/lcd-audio.png​
Mac OS X does a great job of integrating CD/DVD burning into the iLife suite and Finder, but LiquidCD unifies your disc-burning needs in one easy-to-use (and free!) program. LiquidCD lets you create basic audio CD's and data CD's or DVD's, but it also adds the handy ability to burn multiple disc image formats like .cue, .iso, and .dmg.

LiquidCD, which is available in 15 different languages, is a great alternative to Mac OS X's built-in burning tools, especially if you want to bypass iPhoto or iTunes so you can burn a simple project. You may have a folder of songs on your USB drive that you don't want added to your iTunes library. With LiquidCD you can plug your drive in, select the songs you want to be burned, and have a CD burning in seconds.

*
Quick photo editing (through Dashboard?)
*

*www.dropping.at/images/ss_reflection.png *www.dropping.at/images/ss_rounded.png *www.dropping.at/images/ss_pushpin.png 

Sometimes you need to process, crop, clip, or otherwise edit an image file in a hurry--and Photoshop takes longer to launch than most folks are willing to wait when a simple image modification is all that's needed. That's why we were pretty excited to find out about Photo Drop, a Mac Dashboard widget that really seems to speed up quicky image edits.

Since Photo Drop is a widget, you can drag files to it from other widgets or even from your desktop (drag the file to a hotcorner to activate Dashboard and then drop it on the Photo Drop widget). When you're done with your edits, drag it back out to the Finder and off you go.

Photo Drop provides several handy manipulations including cropping, resizing, borders, and some tasty eye candy like "1-bit", which will convert your photo into a strictly black and white image.

Source: Download Squad


----------



## goobimama (Dec 27, 2007)

Me likes the quick photo editing widget. Thanks. As for the burning app, I'm satisfied with Toast...(I do realise that app is free)

As for the iTouch, seriously? I can have the same mail app in my the Touch? That would be excellent! I hope you guys can help me out with installing it once/if I get it....


----------



## iMav (Dec 27, 2007)

almost all iphone apps can be installed on the touch


----------



## goobimama (Dec 27, 2007)

But is it the same Mail app ported over to the Touch or is it some home cooked version that behaves sort of similarly?


----------



## varunprabhakar (Dec 27, 2007)

i want to own an iphone. my friend is coming from US next month. so can he buy online and how much will it cost and can i use it in India, since it requires AT&T service.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 27, 2007)

@varunprabhakar

Your best choice will be to wait till its launched in India which is not a long wait. On the other side you can get iPhone from US and get it unlocked with some help from google!! Some people have had a success with unlocking and who knows you might get lucky as well!!
Me waiting for iPhone tooooo....


----------



## goobimama (Dec 27, 2007)

Unlocking an iPhone is not a big deal. Thing is, even when the iPhone is officially launched in India, it will cost at least 23k. While an iPhone imported from the US will cost 16k ($400).

Okay. Darky. I need your help. Can you find out the price of an iPod Touch in Mumbai? Of course, with warranty. I don't feel like getting it from somewhere like Indiaplaza (even though the guy emailed me and said they will give warranty).


----------



## superczar (Dec 27, 2007)

hang on guys, the current version (1.1.2) is not yet unlockable

*iphone.fiveforty.net/wiki/index.php/Unlock_1.1.2


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 27, 2007)

@goobi:
The iPod touch, in Mumbai, in the usual good stores, costs between 16500 - 17500. Apple store has it for 17500 too.

And true, iPhones that are factory manufactures with 1.1.2 cannot be unlocked yet.


----------



## iMav (Dec 27, 2007)

there are methods to downgrade the firmware if im not wrong  not sure whether it is applicable to pre-loaded 1.1.2


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm not too sure too, but factory-manufactured firmwares cannot be downgraded.


----------



## yash (Dec 27, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> Something i came across so thought of sharin:
> 
> *LiquidCD* offers full-featured disc burning for Macs



full featured? does it have multisession disc burning support?


----------



## iMav (Dec 27, 2007)

havnt tried it yet ... jus copy-pasted wat was written


----------



## aryayush (Dec 27, 2007)

@goobimama,
It is the same Mail.app.

@everyone,
The latest iPhones, the ones that come pre-loaded with v1.1.2, cannot be unlocked but can be jailbroken. 

____________________________________

@yash,
Use BurnAgain DVD. It supports multisession DVDs.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 28, 2007)

Yep afaik the already unlocked ones can be updated to 1.1.2 but the Ones wich come wit 1.1.2 cant be unlocked yet..
But trust the iPHONE DEV TEAM to come up with something soon


----------



## goobimama (Dec 28, 2007)

Okay. So I will not have many problems if I get a 1.1.2 iPod Touch right? 

BurnagainDVD: Supports multi-session DVD-RW burning, and not DVD-R. Toast (and Disk Utility) can burn multi-session CDs, but not DVDs. I'm not sure about Disk Utility being able to burn multisession DVDs though...should be possible..


----------



## yash (Dec 28, 2007)

i see some posts were deleted... new mail stationery i made.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 28, 2007)

Some major problems with the forums today.... best not to post anything important.


----------



## yash (Dec 28, 2007)

i thought mine was deleted because i posted about turbosim.


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 28, 2007)

Just some database issues, I think.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 29, 2007)

Mine deleted tooo!!!
It was meant for goobi, I had pasted a link from lifehacker regarding iPhone Unlocking.

Queries:

1) Keyboard shortcut for moving back and forth in Finder, I find it quiet irritating to move the cursor on back arrow everytime I want to move upwards in a folder!!

2) We all know there is coverflow in Tiger as well, atleast in iTunes. So now I have my hindi songs collection and I have downloaded posters for those films, I'd like to know how can I add them to iTunes so that they are visible in CoverFlow.

Congrats to me as this being my 200th post, if it weren't for this thread, I'd have taken another year to reach this milestone!!! LOL


----------



## yash (Dec 29, 2007)

hehe. congrats. and the easy way to add album covers is to drag and drop it into the small box in the bottom right when the song is playing.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 29, 2007)

Finder: Back/forwards is Command+[ or ]. Of course you can change this in the Keyboard shortcuts preference pane.
Up/Down one level is Command+up arrow or down arrow. So to reach the top level, keep pressing command+up. and to reach the down arrow and ultimately, open a file, command+down arrow.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 29, 2007)

As for adding stuff to iTunes, here's a little guide you might have missed out:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=692026&postcount=2496

Once you get the media into iTunes, just copy paste (or drag and drop) the album cover into the Album art box at the lower left. You might have to still do a get info on the movie, then navigate to the album art tab, and delete the thumbnail that is generated by iTunes.

@jamesbond: did you get my PM?


----------



## yash (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyone here uses DiscLabel?


----------



## azzu (Dec 29, 2007)

sorry for offtopic post frnds
Jamesbond: ru from Nalgonda (A.P)????????


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thankx guys reading your links, tuts and tips carefully!!




azzu said:


> sorry for offtopic post frnds
> Jamesbond: ru from Nalgonda (A.P)????????



Thats right ??? Do we know each other ???



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> @jamesbond: did you get my PM?



Nope !! the last time I got pm from you was on 15th Dec. Did you send a new Pm ??


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 29, 2007)

heyy finally I got that apple !!!

Thanks goobi for your help !!!

BTW what is with you guys no ones posting are you all enjoying your weekends ???


----------



## goobimama (Dec 29, 2007)

Apple discussions follow a pattern. Just before a special event, there are a lot of rumours and such. Then, during the event, there's a dozen posts. And slowly after the event has taken place, the posts sort of reduce, cause everyone has figured out what to do and such. And then comes along the next event. 

So worry not, by the end of the first week of Jan, the discussions will be quite rampant...and come 12th Jan (or 15th is it?) it will be christmas for the macboys cause Santa is gonna 'introduce' some presents


----------



## yash (Dec 30, 2007)

yash said:


> Anyone here uses DiscLabel?



how about discus or discCover? anyone have any experience with those?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 30, 2007)

Never used a Disc labelling software...


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 31, 2007)

goobimama said:


> So worry not, by the end of the first week of Jan, the discussions will be quite rampant...and come 12th Jan (or 15th is it?) it will be christmas for the macboys cause Santa is gonna 'introduce' some presents



Whats so special about Jan 12th or 15th and what presents will Santa be giving away ??
Anyways my small wish for santa is a Leopard DVD !!!


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 31, 2007)

The MacWorld Expo dude.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 1, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR GUYS, 
May god bless us all and bless our Macs as well
Hope we all get iPhones this year, as for me I hope to get Leopard first


----------



## goobimama (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year boys. 2007 was a great year, especially for us macboys. Let's hope 2008 trumps the last one...


----------



## yash (Jan 1, 2008)

happy new year guys.


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 1, 2008)

New year wishes to every MacUser here


----------



## aryayush (Jan 1, 2008)

A very happy and prosperous New Year to all of you. Here's hoping for some exciting "one more things" in 2008! 

(The Mac newbies might not understand what I'm talking about. )



			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> Congrats to me as this being my 200th post, if it weren't for this thread, I'd have taken another year to reach this milestone!!! LOL


LOL! This post inspired me to do a little research. Here are the resulting numbers:

This thread has a total of *2,820* posts, including this one. It is the second largest thread on this entire forum and will become the largest in a day or two because as of this moment, the largest thread is at *2,821* posts, ahead by a tiny little count of a single post.

The most frequent contributer to this thread accounts for 23% (*639*) of the total number of posts here (which is 17% of his own total post count) and the second highest poster clocks in at a fairly close 19% with *547* posts (i.e. 23% of his meagre total). No prizes for guessing who the two individuals are.

The graph of this thread's rise to fame would close resemble Apple's sales/profits/share price graphs. 


OK. Enough of the gloating. Back to business now...


----------



## praka123 (Jan 1, 2008)

OH I SEE! i am into share market,can i buy apple share(in India)?  as you said it is growing!also,if i buy a mac,do apple give me their share


----------



## aryayush (Jan 1, 2008)

That's one question I want answered too. Can an Indian investor, residing in India, buy shares of Apple Inc.?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 1, 2008)

I'll check up with my broker on what the situation is. But even then, with apple stock closing in on $200 a share, it's going to be very difficult to find that kind of capital...


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey arya that is one hell of a research, I guess ours is the no 1 thread now!!
and will always remain that way, well with guys like yourself, goobi, dr, darky I find no reason it shouldn't be!! And guess what unlike most other threads, this one is not a loong list of thank you posts!!!

Queries:
1) Connected Dig Camera to Mac, iPhotos starts automatically and gives me the option to import the photos, I okay and it imports everything to library. Here I wanted iPhotos to give me an option to import the pics to an album.
I have my huge collection of Wallpapers, I copied some of them to hd and chose 'import to library' in iPhotos and they got imported but not organized in to albums. My family pic are mixed with Kournikova in bikini pics and you know its embarrassing !! help me organize!!

2) Kind of similar thing happens in iTunes and I've ended up creating so many duplicate copies my songs and photos !!! Help for organize in iTunes tooo

goobimam linked me to a tut from arya regarging iTunes, that has helped me organize movies in iTunes by creating Reference Movies.

3) How to join .mov movies in to a single movie.  How to convert .mov to DivX


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 1, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> How to join .mov movies in to a single movie. How to convert .mov to DivX


 
U need Quicktime Pro for that, u got it?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 1, 2008)

1) Get iLife 08. iPhoto with events really rocks.

2) In iTunes menubar, in one of the menus there should be "Show Duplicates". Beware that it sometimes shows duplicates even though one may be an album version while another will be a life performance. If the name of the song/artist is the same, it shows it in the duplicates.
If you want to browse your collection via artists and such, hit Command+B to show the browser.

3) Like gx said, you need quicktime pro for that. just open one movie in quicktime, then drag and drop another into the same window and so on. Once you are done, hit file > Save as > Quicktime movie. 

Don't get your terms mixed up. DivX is a codec. mov is a container. What exactly do you want to do?


----------



## aryayush (Jan 1, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> Hey arya that is one hell of a research, I guess ours is the no 1 thread now!!


*YES, THIS IS THE LENGTHIEST THREAD ON THE DIGIT FORUM! *



			
				jamesbond0071 said:
			
		

> Connected Dig Camera to Mac, iPhotos starts automatically and gives me the option to import the photos, I okay and it imports everything to library. Here I wanted iPhotos to give me an option to import the pics to an album.
> I have my huge collection of Wallpapers, I copied some of them to hd and chose 'import to library' in iPhotos and they got imported but not organized in to albums. My family pic are mixed with Kournikova in bikini pics and you know its embarrassing !! help me organize!!
> 
> 2) Kind of similar thing happens in iTunes and I've ended up creating so many duplicate copies my songs and photos !!! Help for organize in iTunes tooo


Milind will be able to help you out with this one. I'm not too much of an organiser myself. 

I would, however, advise you not to have pictures of scantily clad women in your iPhoto Library - or anywhere else, for that matter. *us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/26.gif


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 1, 2008)

^^^^^^
there also its competitor
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29143&page=142 
right now the number of posts are equal(excluding mine) 

Total posts #2825


----------



## aryayush (Jan 1, 2008)

1. We are ahead by two posts;

2. This thread grows at a faster rate than that one; and

3. Let us not discuss this topic anymore.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 1, 2008)

come'on i am helping you to make it the longest thread

ok, now i am out of it


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 1, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I would, however, advise you not to have pictures of scantily clad women in your iPhoto Library - or anywhere else, for that matter. *us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/26.gif



Thankfully they are still clad right !!!

BTW arya you tut on organizing movies by means creating reference movies was very impressive!!



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Don't get your terms mixed up. DivX is a codec. mov is a container. What exactly do you want to do?


By DivX I meant a DivX/XviD movie which has .avi extension. However you suggestion helped as I got QuickTime Pro. Thanks mate.

BTW does Leopard have iLife 08 bundled with it ?? Or one has to get is it separately ??


----------



## aryayush (Jan 1, 2008)

Leopard does not have iLife bundled. New Macs do. 



			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> BTW arya you tut on organizing movies by means creating reference movies was very impressive!!


LOL! I'm glad you liked it and it was helpful. I've already been thanked to oblivion for this one. I had no clue it would be this popular. 

I'll post this on MacUser tomorrow.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 1, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I'll post this on MacUser tomorrow.



Oh great I'll wait for that, I know you said that you are not into organizing but it would be great if you could add a thing or two about organizing in iTunes and iPhotos!!

@goobi and gx

Merging .mov clips in to single .mov file tip worked like a charm. I didn't see any loss of quality and it took less than 2 mins for the job!! Great tip boys


----------



## goobimama (Jan 1, 2008)

Wait a minute. That guide has been written by me. Give me the praises! Give me the cheers! Give me teh...give me.... (credits for this monologue goes to the all knowing duck)

As for Photos, like I said, all you need is iLife 08 (works in Tiger, better with Leopard).

iTunes, I'm not really sure what you want to do. By itself it does an amazing job at organising your media. Just make sure your album/artist tags are set right, add in all the album artwork and it's all good to go.

As for converting movies to AVI, I'd suggest you try FFMpegX: *homepage.mac.com/major4/

I for one have no knowledge of video converting and such. I just use VisualHub for converting movies, which I think also does MOV to AVI convertions. *www.techspansion.com/visualhub/


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 1, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Wait a minute. That guide has been written by me. Give me the praises! Give me the cheers! Give me teh...give me.... (credits for this monologue goes to the all knowing duck)



I was actually referring to this tut : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=692026&postcount=2496

In in that tut you have given the credit to aryayust, but you know what, you rightly deserve credits for that simply because you put up a short tut for all of us!!!


----------



## goobimama (Jan 2, 2008)

Well anyway...

You know Alex right? And you know iCal right? Why don't those two mix around sometimes? If there is any way, by means of some applescript or something, whereby Alex reads out the iCal alerts, it would be awesome. Anyone come across such a script?


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea, @goobi. I'd really like that to happen. Lately, I've found myself using the iCal a lot.

However, my query about the overdue events in iCal still remains


----------



## aryayush (Jan 2, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Well anyway...
> 
> You know Alex right? And you know iCal right? Why don't those two mix around sometimes? If there is any way, by means of some applescript or something, whereby Alex reads out the iCal alerts, it would be awesome. Anyone come across such a script?


System Preferences >> Speech >> Text to Speech >> "Announce when alerts are displayed"

Enjoy!


----------



## goobimama (Jan 2, 2008)

Not so fast boy. Not so fast. I have that checked but iCal alerts just don't read out loud...


----------



## superczar (Jan 2, 2008)

> That's one question I want answered too. Can an Indian investor, residing in India, buy shares of Apple Inc.?


yes, you can.. upto $25K as a retail investor


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh wow the new look of this forum looks neat and doesn't it look like its inspired by Mac's look and feel especially those curvy borders!!


----------



## goobimama (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep. The new theme is quite nice. Still needs a little polishing here and there though...


----------



## aryayush (Jan 2, 2008)

@drgrudge or anyone who is listening...
Can you please remove that stupid poll that is attached to this topic? Please?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 2, 2008)

I was beginning to wonder who was going to win the poll...


----------



## aryayush (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you guys seen the video for the leaked 1.1.3 firmware of the iPhone?

_________________________________

*Web 2.0 Applications Are Invading the Desktop*

The first Mac application to bring a Web 2.0 application to the desktop was iTunes. The iTunes Music Store can be accessed from within the program’s interface and is deeply integrated with the program itself. Based on this idea, along came another application called Mailplane. It is essentially a web browser, but one that is dedicated solely to running Gmail. It is a unique application that integrates the web interface of Gmail with the various features of desktop email clients and with other programs on the Mac, like iPhoto. The lengthy feature list includes just about every feature imaginable, from drag and drop attachments and Google Talk to iPhoto and Growl integration. Take a look at the screenshot below. If you like what you’re reading (and this blogger highly recommends it), head over to the beta request page to request a fully functional beta of the application.

*applematters.com/images/uploads/Mailplane.png
_[Mailplane gives you a bucketload of features to interact with Gmail.]_

After Mailplane and iTunes successfully demonstrated how useful desktop applications dedicated to specific Web 2.0 services can be, along came Mozilla (the makers of the wildly popular Firefox and Camino web browsers) with the idea that anyone should be able to make a dedicated application for any Web 2.0 service they frequently visit. The basic idea is that you enter the URL of the website into a dialog box and the application creates a small application for you that resides on your Mac and can only be used to visit that specific website. It’s like stripping a web browser to the barest minimum requirements, setting a homepage, and eliminating the address bar. Read more...

[Via Apple Matters]


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think a poll can be removed. Doctor already cleared that out. 

But here's what I think can be done.
1. Let A*a*yush create a new thread
2. Doctor splits this topic from the 2nd post onwards.
3. Doctor merges the part with the thread created by A*a*yush.
4. We all sing La la la la la....

Now, ofcourse, before you do anything, a backup is always good. But then again, the mods cannot backup. Oh well. The poll is fine.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 2, 2008)

DARK LORD said:
			
		

> ... Let A*a*yush create...
> 
> ...created by A*a*yush. ...


LOL! You don't need to do that every time. I get the message.


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 2, 2008)

That's just me


----------



## goobimama (Jan 2, 2008)

Woohoo! I'm featured on AppleMatters!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 2, 2008)

Windows has a handy utility from Sysinternals (now acquired by MS) called Tcpview which allows us to view all the connections to our pc when we are connected to internet. This is very useful coz you will know which processes are secretly accessing internet. Now I am looking for a similar alternative in Mac, coz every now and then I get a window from some app saying 'updates available' or 'updates downloaded' even though I've unchecked 'automatically download updates' for almost all the apps. I like no app use my bandwidth without my permission and such an app will help
Netstat helps but nothing like gui

Finally, whats the best GUI based firewall for Mac


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 2, 2008)

@jb007: LilSnitch


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks!! You guys have made me forget Google


----------



## aryayush (Jan 2, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> Finally, whats the best GUI based firewall for Mac


The one that is already there by default. 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Woohoo! I'm featured on AppleMatters!


Yeah, I noticed.


----------



## yash (Jan 3, 2008)

Mask pro installer says it cannot find photoshop on my computer. what is causing this? any takers?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think this was there in Tiger. Pressing and Holding the Menu button somewhere inside front row's menu tree, brings you back to the main front row menu. For what it's worth...


----------



## aryayush (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I know that. 

@Yash,
I have no clue...


----------



## yash (Jan 3, 2008)

Nevermind. Instead of trying to run the installer, I opened the package contents and dug out the plugin file and manually placed it in photoshop plugins folder.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 5, 2008)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Have you guys seen the video for the leaked 1.1.3 firmware of the iPhone?


Anyone?


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 5, 2008)

I've seen the topic on Gizmodo. Not the video though.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 5, 2008)

You should, if you are at all interested in the iPhone. I pity those poor souls who are stuck on dial-up though.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 5, 2008)

What did I do to deserve this? As it is I don't have internet at home. And then you go ahead and back-stab me in the chest. You don't think I haven't suffered enough?


----------



## aryayush (Jan 5, 2008)

Who ever mentioned you! 

And I'm actually patting myself here. I managed to "back-stab" someone on the chest, of all places! WOW!


----------



## goobimama (Jan 5, 2008)

There's one thing in this world I'm absolutely sure. At least in this racist forum, Dial up = The sore loser in Goa = The drunkard = no social standards = sleeps with hot women like Katrina kaif and Priyanka Chopra = good for nothing prick who has an old primitive stone age white iMac = Milind Michael Alvares.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 5, 2008)

^so u r name is Milind   I thought ur goobi  i mean some goobichand Upadhyaya  

BTW,racist forum when?where?which color  
seriously dude!and frankly saying,ppl elsewhere in India have an idea that Goa is "::Uber::";dont u worry


----------



## iMav (Jan 5, 2008)

praka123 said:


> some goobichand Upadhyaya


 *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif 



goobimama said:


> There's one thing in this world I'm absolutely sure. At least in this racist forum, Dial up = The sore loser in Goa = The drunkard = no social standards  = good for nothing prick who has an old primitive stone age white iMac = Milind Michael Alvares.



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif see we can describe u without meeting u


----------



## goobimama (Jan 5, 2008)

Things

*culturedcode.com/things/

*culturedcode.com/styles_2.0/images/screenshot_things_big4.jpg
Looks pretty good. I'll get in on the BETA action and see how things go.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 5, 2008)

goobimama said:


> There's one thing in this world I'm absolutely sure. At least in this racist forum, Dial up = The sore loser in Goa = The drunkard = no social standards = sleeps with hot women like Katrina kaif and Priyanka Chopra = good for nothing prick who has an old primitive stone age white iMac = Milind Michael Alvares.


Heh heh. Really seems like a lot of adjectives when you put them together like that.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 5, 2008)

Anyone know of a tool that allows resizing windows on all sides? Sometimes you need to do just that and moving windows + resizing is just an extra step. An excellent implementation, for those who have used Time Machine, has been done by Apple themselves. If only that functionality were built into the rest of the system by maybe holding down a modifier key, it would have been excellent.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 5, 2008)

What is the excellent implementation in Time Machine?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 5, 2008)

Haven't you resized a window while in Time Machine? It resizes from all four sides, as if drawing from the center of the window. I'm just saying, if that same functionality were brought to normal windows by holding down a modifier key....


----------



## aryayush (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh, I didn't know that. I'm not a big fan of change so I generally try to avoid resizing windows.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 5, 2008)

For those not regular on TUAW:
*Transmission has been updated to 1.0. Finally out of beta
New features include:
*
Group labeling, filtering, and sorting
Leopard: Time Machine will ignore incomplete downloads
Display remaining time for seeding transfers
Ability to set global and per-torrent number of connections

*www.transmissionbt.com/


----------



## aryayush (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks! Posted on MacUser now.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up on Things (leeched it and gonna try it soon) and Transmission (still uTorrent is the best).


----------



## aryayush (Jan 5, 2008)

Transmission is so far ahead of µTorrent now, it is not ever funny. It is definitely the best torrent client on any platform today. 

Just my humble opinion, of course.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 5, 2008)

@Dr: Do get the screencast to see the proper way to use the application. It's 27MB in size...


----------



## goobimama (Jan 6, 2008)

Ooh I don't like the new look of Transmission. The toolbar icons look really horrible. They have tried to copy Finder/Safari but ended up with some really pathetic renderings. I hope they bring back the larger icons like the earlier versions. Also, It looks too colourless now...


----------



## goobimama (Jan 6, 2008)

*Photo Drop Widget*
10 sec. photo editing in your Dashboard! Drop or paste a photo, resize & trim it, and export to another application or widget directly by mouse dragging with outstanding 8 effects. You can also take a screenshot of windows behind Photo Drop (excluding your scattered desktop).

Some of the  effects:
*www.dropping.at/images/ss_reflection.png
*www.dropping.at/images/ss_pushpin.png
*www.dropping.at/images/ss_activescreencorners.png

*www.dropping.at/


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 6, 2008)

@dr 
Welcome back, I was missing that cute face of yours!!

@aryayush
Can you link me to that iPhone video ? Right now I am downloading iLife'08, its more than 700mb but I am quiet sure it will be worth it

@goobimama
Great widget, you got encyclopedia of widgets or what ??

@All
Good news from is that today I got BSNL broadband, bad news though is that by default it is H250, now I have to submit a form for converting to H500 and it will be active on February 1


----------



## aryayush (Jan 6, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Ooh I don't like the new look of Transmission. The toolbar icons look really horrible. They have tried to copy Finder/Safari but ended up with some really pathetic renderings. I hope they bring back the larger icons like the earlier versions. Also, It looks too colourless now...


Thank God! I was afraid to say so since everyone else hated the older look and liked the new one. I hate the new look too. It is ugly.



			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> @aryayush
> Can you link me to that iPhone video ?


Sure. Here you go: *video.gearlive.com/video/article/q407-video-iphone-113-firmware-feature-walkthrough/

Enjoy! 

Has the automerging of double posts feature been disabled on this forum?


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 6, 2008)

uTorrent is a better than any client on any platform. Refer back to my 13 point reason why Transmission is not upto the mark, not even 20% of what I mentioned is done/fixed now. 

A client without DHT is worthless, IMO. Plus no tracker edit thing. These 2 itself make me not use Transmission. 


On a side note: 
What's Adobe Lightroom? What's the difference btw this and Photoshop? What extra can we do? 


goobimama - 
What's the 27mb software? I can't get what you meant to say. 

jamesbond007 - 
Thanks, but that's not my face! And congrats on the BB. By the way, I myself am not a member in HDbits.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 6, 2008)

Adobe lightroom is like iPhoto for professionals. It is nothing like photoshop. It's mainly for professional photographers to manage their photographs and such. 

27MB screencast of Things. Screencast is a video of the application.


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 6, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> goobimama -
> What's the 27mb software? I can't get what you meant to say.



Not a software. Its a video walkthrough how to use "Things" by Ian Beck from tagamac.com


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 6, 2008)

Hmm... today I tried to connect my HP digicam but couldn't connect. The cam showed "Establishing Connection" but it took forever and I didn't have the patience to stick on with it. Had no issues in Tiger. Any idea what the issue is? 

Lightroom is just 40 odd MB or so. Gonna try it. 


Things is my first GTD app. So far so good. Earlier used to right down in paper, but now this is making things better and advanced. I'll check the Screencast soon.


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 7, 2008)

Why did they change the icons in Transmission :-s ? I liked the previous ones too.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 7, 2008)

Dr: Your camera will have two options for USB. PTP and Mass storage. Selecting Mass storage will most definitely get it recognised properly.

As for lightroom, it is a really nice app. I haven't tried Aperture but I hear it is pretty good as well. Lightroom does all it's adjustments in a non destructive way. That is, if you add 5 points of brightness, in the future you can always bring it back to zero. So every time you view an image, it adds those adjustments in. The original file remains untouched.
And the number of adjustments you can made are amazing. You can just about fine tune an image right down to every detail. 

Good integration with Photoshop as well so that's a plus. 

@darky: I hope the guys behind transmission do something about those icons. For now I've clicked the grey pill to hide the toolbar altogether...

I must say, transmission is really an amazing torrent app. I'm not sure what 'features' it is missing, but it has the slickest interface for a torrent client. Might do a small screenshot essay on what makes the difference...


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 7, 2008)

So how is scheduling possible in Transmission ? Say.... download between 12:15 to 07:30 hours *only* ?


----------



## praka123 (Jan 7, 2008)

transmission is this much popular among os x users!  In Linux,no body seems interested!most are azureus or deluge etc users


----------



## gauravsuneja (Jan 7, 2008)

i want to decrease uplod and increase download rate .so that i can do what i can with the slow net connection. what r he settings?i am using tomato torrent for mac


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 7, 2008)

gauravsuneja said:


> i want to decrease uplod and increase download rate .so that i can do what i can with the slow net connection. what r he settings?i am using tomato torrent for mac


There's nothing much you can do. Just follow these 2 rules:
1. Limit your upload to 75-80% of the BW. For Eg, I've set 5/6 KBps upload limit for my 256k line. 
2. Download from Private Trackers. 


goobimama - 
How to select between the two options of the USB thingy?


----------



## aryayush (Jan 7, 2008)

praka123 said:


> transmission is this much popular among os x users!  In Linux,no body seems interested!most are azureus or deluge etc users


Obviously. Linux users can never like Mac applications. Unless they have to type in five commands and do all sorts of high-tech wizardry for the simplest of tasks, they just don't find it satisfying.

Transmission is way too easy to use for a Linux user! 

@gauravsuneja,
Switch to Transmission ASAP. Tomato Torrent is a dead application.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 7, 2008)

@Darky: Put it at 0kbps bandwidth for the rest of the period, that is, turtle speed. I'm not sure if LittleSnitch will allow you to schedule something more specific, I can check up on that. 

Check out the Tranmission Download page!
*Mac:* Download (2.3 MB) Requires version 10.4 or later. 10.5 or later is strongly recommended.
Universal Binary

*Linux:*Check your distribution's package manager (ensure any repositories are up to date)
Download the Source Code and compile it with the instructions on the development page


----------



## aryayush (Jan 7, 2008)

My point, exactly.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 7, 2008)

@Dr: I'm not sure how to do that in the HP models. I've used only Nikon and Sony. It's somewhere in the setup menu (in the camera). USB mode or something like that.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 7, 2008)

goobimama said:


> @Darky: Put it at 0kbps bandwidth for the rest of the period, that is, turtle speed. I'm not sure if LittleSnitch will allow you to schedule something more specific, I can check up on that.
> 
> Check out the Tranmission Download page!
> *Mac:* Download (2.3 MB) Requires version 10.4 or later. 10.5 or later is strongly recommended.
> ...


No, need to go thru all that. Transmission and Deluge both are available in the repos. So one just needs to install it via Synaptic or single click on apt url. No need to even download manually. One click will do everything.

Also Mac OS X version of Deluge is available. Its much more feature rich but as easy to use as Transmission. Check it out here: *deluge-torrent.org/downloads.php


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 7, 2008)

^^ WTH is this:


> Once Mac Ports is installed, you can then install Deluge by simply:
> sudo port selfupdate
> sudo port install deluge



I've no clue as what to do with the downloaded thing. Yeah, Mac and Windows users are dumb. Linux is HARD, IMHFO. I need a .exe or .dmg. 


goobi - 
Hmm... I got my Windows PC doing nothing for a while now. Got to make use of it now.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 7, 2008)

Still, you should never give up. Cameras work right out the box on OS X. There should be no reason you have to go through Windows for that. Have you updated your system?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 7, 2008)

@Ashwin
Oh I see.... macport. I don't haf much idea about it. Mebbe its like an emulator or something? Can someone try it out and let us know whether it really works?

BTW, on a Linux machine its very simple to install. Head to synaptic (package manager) and tick deluge, click Install. Thats it. Mebbe deluge is not available as a native mac app, hence all the trouble.

Here are dmg disk images of macport: *www.macports.org/install.php

Once this is installed, with xcode and x11 libraries from Mac os x dvd, you can install Aqua or X11 based OSS on Mac. 

List of software by category available via macports: *www.macports.org/ports.php

I see a lot of software, from electronics, multimedia, science, mono, emulators et al. Looks interesting


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 7, 2008)

^^ 
You're the ANi man! Looks cool and similar to ATi. 

On Topic: Yeah, it's not yet available as a native app for Mac. I'm patiently waiting for uTorrent Mac edition. Till then uTorrent (on Crossover) & Azureus will do.  


GOOBi - 
The "i effect" your nick as well.  No updated but for the 10.5.1; didn't go for the security update as you said so. Will try with the Digicam and see what happens. My dell used to have this 5-in-1 card reader which is a much easier way to transfer photos.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 7, 2008)

Just check in your system profiler whether your Cam is detected at all (Apple icon > About this mac > More information > USB devices). 

As for uTorrent mac edition, I don't think it will ever see the light of day. The last private beta I heard about was somewhere in June. By now there should have at least been a public beta.

I quote one of the comments from torrentfreak


			
				a freak said:
			
		

> It’s officially dead now. They gave up because uTorrent uses to many strange windows api calls so it cannot be ported withtout a complete rewrite which basically means it will be a totally different, less lightweight, less fast, application



Also: *enjoys.it/2007/07/28/µtorrent-for-osx-its-been-stopped/

(I think I should stop with the proof)


----------



## aryayush (Jan 7, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> No, need to go thru all that. Transmission and Deluge both are available in the repos. So one just needs to install it via Synaptic or single click on apt url. No need to even download manually. One click will do everything.
> 
> Also Mac OS X version of Deluge is available. Its much more feature rich but as easy to use as Transmission. Check it out here: *deluge-torrent.org/downloads.php


You're know what, I concur. I think you're right. That does sound easier than even the Mac OS X method.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 7, 2008)

Check this! *enjoys.it/2007/09/13/µtorrent-for-mac-your-feature-wishes/


----------



## goobimama (Jan 8, 2008)

*Overflow*
I remember using Overflow when I first got a mac. Then I started using Quicksilver and it all went away. Long after that I see Jobs introduce Stacks. And the grid stack pretty much did was Overflow did so I thought it was a dead app. But not quite.

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/61440ac7fe.png

I tried it out today, and I must say, it is holding out on it's own. 

- There's no fancy animation like in the Grid stack so it's faster. In fact, very fast, with almost no delay. 
- The icons are pre-cached in so there's no delay there either. 
- You can customise the apps, their order, groups and such.
- Adding important folders in there is also a plus. 
- Right-click menu for a list of files/folders/apps. 
- You can put it on the left side of the dock!

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/5e9b28615a.jpg


----------



## goobimama (Jan 8, 2008)

I found this on the net. Thought many might want to use this for some automatic iTunes action. For instance, it will automatically add any music files to the iTunes library (it will copy it if that option is checked within iTunes). 

A question though. Transmission 1.0 seems to be storing the incomplete files in the same downloads folder (by default). I wonder how they've managed to keep Time Machine from backing up incomplete stuff. I think one will have to change the directory if this option is to work cause it will add the incomplete file to the library the moment it is created. 



> 1. Copy this script and paste it with in the script editor (can be found in Directory Applications/Applescript/ )
> 
> Copy text inside stars
> ****
> ...


----------



## iMav (Jan 8, 2008)

hey goobi cud u post ur desktop - ur dockkinda looks sexy wanna see the full thing with the wally


----------



## goobimama (Jan 8, 2008)

Phew! Thank god this time you didn't make a typo, especially with the word Dock. Cause that would have completely changed the meaning of that sentence 

Anyway, here's a screeny of my desktop. It's not much actually. The wally is a wallclock from vlad studio, the dock is blue-black-holes. 

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.aff29fcfcb.jpg


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 8, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Phew! Thank god this time you didn't make a typo, especially with the word Dock. Cause that would have completely changed the meaning of that sentence
> 
> Anyway, here's a screeny of my desktop. It's not much actually. The wally is a wallclock from vlad studio, the dock is blue-black-holes.
> 
> *img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.aff29fcfcb.jpg


you seem to be addicted to HD


----------



## iMav (Jan 8, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Phew! Thank god this time you didn't make a typo, especially with the word Dock. Cause that would have completely changed the meaning of that sentence


 the o and i are next to each other ... either my typing has improved or just go lucky


----------



## goobimama (Jan 8, 2008)

While I won't deny that I'm addicted to HD, how did you manage to figure that out from my screenshot?


----------



## aryayush (Jan 8, 2008)

I curious to know that too.


Macworld is only a week away now. It's time for your predictions, hopes and wishes. Let us start, ladies, gentlemen and Goans.


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 8, 2008)

Perhaps the size of the image gave it away?

Regards,
ray


----------



## aryayush (Jan 8, 2008)

The size of the image? What's that got to do with HD and Milind's fascination for it? It only gives away the fact that he owns a monster 20-inch display.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm trying hard to figure out what exactly apple has in store for Macworld. Apart from the ultraportable multi-touch notebook, I just can't see anything else happening. 

I do hope for:
- iPhone 2G. Cause I don't want to buy a 1G iPhone and find out it's been outdated two months later
- A new and updated Macbook Pro with a brand new design that makes the old one, which aayush has got, look like the rear end of the monkey cricketer Symonds.
- A major update to AppleTV, making it open with regard to formats and such. Make it a real product. 

What I feel is going to be introduced:
- the ultraportable everyone's talking about
- a mid range mac tower. Maybe iMac minus the display. 
- Option of Blu-ray in many mac products
- iPhone SDK preview
- Jessica simpson performing a car wash on stage...


----------



## aryayush (Jan 8, 2008)

*Four things...

... that are definitely happening:*
1. New, updated MacBooks;
2. iTunes Store movie rentals;
3. Mention of the iPhone SDK; and
4. Something very surprising that no one predicted.

*... that have a very high probability of happening:*
1. Ultraportable or Tablet Mac;
2. Mention of Blu-ray;
3. Flash storage and Multi-touch capabilities; and
4. Some mention of India/Asia.

*... that might or might not happen:*
1. New Mac Pro or MacBook Pros;
2. New displays;
3. New TV; and
4. Steve Jobs saying "One more thing...".

*... that definitely won't happen:*
1. New iPhone;
2. Dockable Mac;
3. Apple branded external optical drive; and
4. Mid range Mac tower.


I have a strong feeling that we're going to see two new Macs and between the two of them, they'll feature both Multi-touch and flash based storage. The announcements of movie rentals coming soon to the iTunes Store is a given. Jobs will also probably have some news about the iPhone SDK and of course, lots of off-the-charts, record breaking sales figures.


I'm curious though... why do you want to see a headless Mac?


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 8, 2008)

aryayush said:


> 1. New, updated MacBooks (aluminium casing)


If that happens, with not much difference in the price, I'm jumping 



aryayush said:


> 4. Something very surprising that no one predicted.


Ofcourse  



aryayush said:


> 1. Ultraportable or Tablet Mac (featuring multi-touch, of course);


If this happens, I'm gonna LMAO for Axiotron's Modbook.



aryayush said:


> 3. At least one of the three Mac products mentioned above will have flash storage;


That would be great.



aryayush said:


> 4. Some mention of India/Asia.


Why would you think that ? The store has been down for over 6 months now for "scheduled maintenance"


----------



## goobimama (Jan 8, 2008)

I see beta has thought this through, then posed a question, waited for my crappy reply and trumped it over with his super thought out, formatted analysis of Macworld. Nice one beta, nice one. 

As for the headless Mac, I don't 'want' to see it. Just have this feeling that we might be forced to see it.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 8, 2008)

goobimama said:
			
		

> I see beta has thought this through, then posed a question, waited for my crappy reply and trumped it over with his super thought out, formatted analysis of Macworld. Nice one beta, nice one.


Certainly seems that way, doesn't it? But appearances can be deceptive. 

I typed that post up after reading your reply and it ended up being so well thought out and properly formatted after several edits. It has, however, become so good now that I'm going to post it on Apple Matters. 



			
				DARK LORD said:
			
		

> If that happens, with not much difference in the price, I'm jumping


The price will remain the same.



			
				DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Why would you think that ? The store has been down for over 6 months now for "scheduled maintenance"


Yes, but Reliance is opening them iStores and they're going to have to bring the iPhone to India. The iPhone will have an iTunes Wi-Fi Music Store that won't let you buy any music. Does that make any sense? I think he's definitely going to mention at least Asia, if not India. The store is probably being prepared for a big launch with the capability to actually buy stuff from there and is therefore taking so much time. Maybe he'll announce the launch of the Apple Store in several new countries at this year's keynote, India being one of them. Oh, the possibilities... 

----------------------------------------------------------------

*The Apple Store is down*

It’s a Tuesday evening and the Apple Store is currently displaying that tiny little sticky that makes us fans go numb with excitement and impatient anticipation. Yes, the store is down, folks. It appears that they’re busy updating it for us. Read more...

[Via MacUser]


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 8, 2008)

This Overflow is crashing whenever I launch it. It's the latest version. Anyone had issues with it?


----------



## aryayush (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm a little surprised that Milind liked Overflow. Why would anyone launch stuff with the mouse when Spotlight in Leopard is so darned efficient!

@drgrudge,
No thoughts on the Macworld Expo?


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 8, 2008)

We've Spotlight and Quicksilver, but nothing like having icons on Dock and clicking it. I really don't want to have more than 10 items in dock. I love uncluttered desktop environment. That's why I'm a huge fan of Stacks too. 

With Overflow, I get the most used Apps on dock and the rest goes in it. Dunno why it's crashing... 


Regarding Macworld Expo, I think:- 
1. iPhone v.2 ; SDK stuffs
2. Apple TV updates/upgrades (IMO the most ordinary Apple Hardware)
3. A Tablet or a ultra portable Mac. This one got a lot of potential (and less competition) as many would be Business people or Travelers who love to have a portable PC.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 8, 2008)

No problems with overflow crashing. Try and fix disk permissions using disk utility. 

As for me using Overflow, well, it is nice to have icons instead of typing them out. Also, Since I use the pen tablet all the time, it's easier to click on something than type it. Actually, it's more of a disadvantage, that is, it is more difficult to type something now than it used to be. 


Might I ask, which version you are using? Cause we all know what happened the last time you were using 'the latest' 

So, new mac pro's eh!

*images.apple.com/home/2008/images/macpro_20080108.jpg

*www.apple.com/macpro/


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 8, 2008)

It's 2.5.4. How to set the permission in Disk Utility. 

Here's the screenshot: (after which it crashes)
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2234/2177514981_6d5c214286.jpg


If you see in the screenshot that it says something about setting permissions in Universal Access but still the same problem.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 8, 2008)

Did you turn on Universal access? It's in System Preferences > Universal access

Anyway, just run a disk permissions repair using Disk Utility just in case something is messed up...


----------



## aryayush (Jan 8, 2008)

**www.macuser.com/news/apple_announces_the_new_mac_pr.php*


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 8, 2008)

goobi- 
It says: "Enable Access to Assistive Decices". Now how do I run a disk permissions repair using Disk Utility


----------



## goobimama (Jan 8, 2008)

Open Disk Utility. Select your Mac HD. Then click on Repair disk permissions in the right side.

As for enabling assistive devices, go to the system preferences > Universal access.


----------



## yash (Jan 8, 2008)

I restarted my laptop this morning, and it would only show me the mouse and blue background. No matter how long I waited. So I decided to try restoring from the time machine backup. I popped in the Leopard dvd and went to utilities, restore from backup. I selected the time machine volume, but the next screen didn't show any backup for me to be able to select! WTF! I decided to erase and install leopard and then transfer settings from old time machine backup. But even after the setup process, when I said To look for time machine backup, it didn't even show the time machine volume, even though it was connected. 

Someone get me out of this shithole!


----------



## goobimama (Jan 8, 2008)

So you have reinstalled Leopard and have it up and running right?


----------



## praka123 (Jan 8, 2008)

sata connector trouble?


----------



## yash (Jan 8, 2008)

yes i do. I Also tried migration assistant and here's a screenshot of the window... well, its nothing really, just the empty window... it doesn't show a system I can select to bckup even though the time machine volume is connected. *img299.imageshack.us/img299/4957/picture1ol6.png



praka123 said:


> sata connector trouble?



no, I am on macbook pro. I have it connected via firewire 800.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 8, 2008)

Can you access the TM drive via finder? And the backup folder/files?


----------



## yash (Jan 8, 2008)

yes, i can access them via finder. I can even access them if i click on time machine icon and click "use previous backup disk"

I also took screenshots of the backups in time machine. *img409.imageshack.us/img409/1453/picture2vv5.png

But when I select 'leopard' which is my volume, it asks me to specify a folder for it. *img404.imageshack.us/img404/5778/picture3kw5.png

That's not how its supposed to work!


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 8, 2008)

Goobi - 
Did both the Disk Repair thing and Universal Access thing. Still no luck.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 8, 2008)

Well here's what I'm getting when I run the Migration assistant > Time Machine Backup > 
*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/a18f33ca76.png

It was the same thing when we tried this at the apple store as well. 

Also, for the love of those who don't have a speedy net connection, could you please post Jpegs? Just open in Preview > File Save as > jpeg low quality.

@yash: check out this link. It sort of deals with restoring from a time machine backup. Would you say you followed these steps to begin with?

*gizmodo.com/gadgets/time-machine-h...e-machine+assisted-hard-drive-swap-333319.php


----------



## yash (Jan 8, 2008)

what link?... oh. I don't know why i didn't see it before i replied. LOL. ok, I will upload jpegs from now.

while trying out diff things, I even updated the new install to the latest 10.5.1 and made sure that the name of this computer is same as it was on the time machine backup.


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 8, 2008)

*gizmodo.com/gadgets/time-machine-h...e-machine+assisted-hard-drive-swap-333319.php
This ?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 8, 2008)

Before any of you get excited, these are *!Fake!*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2003/2170092898_6774259685_b.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2358/2170092902_eb04debe73_b.jpg

Just thought I'd post them to get up the macworld fever


----------



## yash (Jan 9, 2008)

I went back to the leopard dvd and utilities>restore system from time machine backup..(i did not format the drive. I didn't format the drive from disk utility the first time either! I just did a erase and install.) I am able to see the time machine volume in select backup source window.  but in the next dialog that goes select backup, there's nothing! the problem the guy at gizmodo was having was in the select destination dialog because his hdd was new and probably wasn't formatted properly or something.

Another thing which I didn't think would make a difference but tried anyway, used USB cable instead of firewire 800 to connect the external. But still the same result with migration assistant.

did you delete a post? 

"In the Mac OS X help menu, I type in "Recovering your system" which
 throws up a page where you can specify how to restore your system right
 from within OS X. Try that out."

what do u mean OS X help menu? the finder help menu?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 9, 2008)

Heheh. Yeah. You aren't just seeing things. Anyway, that post is irrelevant so I deleted it. 

(Even earlier, I added the link a little after posting "check out this link"  )

As for your problem, I have no idea how to get past it. I'd suggest in these times to just take it to an apple store, if you live close to one.


----------



## yash (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the try tho. And leopard fails me YET AGAIN!


----------



## aryayush (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah, you seem to have a knack for it. 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> As for your problem, I have no idea how to get past it. I'd suggest in these times to just take it to an apple store, if you live close to one.


... or hit the Apple Discussion Forums.


----------



## yash (Jan 9, 2008)

tried a couple threads on the apple discussion forums. Waiting for a response. Now, i can access those files on the hard drive. But i have a doubt. should I go on restoring files from the oldest backup to the newest or newest to oldest? 

my logic says oldest to newest. Might take really long depending on how many files have changed, but the latest backup folder is only about 30 gigs while I remember it being filled all the way up to 80 gigs or something.

Another damn obstacle! I tried restoring all the folders inside leopard, but I can't replace my current folders because it says osX needs it. Now how do I get those files back?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 9, 2008)

This episode scared me. So I rebooted using the Leopard disc. My Time Machine restore feature seems to work fine. Phew!


----------



## goobimama (Jan 9, 2008)

*Font Book: Surprised me!*

Today I trashed an application, FontAgent Pro, cause I find that Font Book has turned out to be an amazing tool in Leopard. 

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.e8036e2b20.jpg

I usually print my own version of fonts but today I was in a hurry and wanted a quick printout of a couple of fonts. FontAgent pro did a horrible job at that. So then I remembered that Font Book 2.0 in Leopard has some print functionality. WTF! Really impressive. 

It also supports automatic font activation/deactivation, error checking, resolving duplicate fonts. The only thing sort of lacking is a proper font comparison mode but that's not a big issue for me.


----------



## apacheman (Jan 9, 2008)

iphone vs ipod touch?


----------



## apacheman (Jan 9, 2008)

iphone vs ipod touch?


----------



## yash (Jan 9, 2008)

anyone here uses candybar? any idea where the icon database file is saved? I brought back candybar from time machine backup, but it doesn't have all the icons I had added to it.


----------



## iMav (Jan 9, 2008)

hey if any of u uses an iPod 5 G or knows some who does ... have a look here:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=77735


----------



## aryayush (Jan 9, 2008)

yash said:
			
		

> tried a couple threads on the apple discussion forums. Waiting for a response. Now, i can access those files on the hard drive. But i have a doubt. should I go on restoring files from the oldest backup to the newest or newest to oldest?


What the heck are you doing! You just need to restore the files from the newest folder. _Only_ the newest folder. Screw all the other folders.



			
				apacheman said:
			
		

> iphone vs ipod touch?


What!



			
				yash said:
			
		

> anyone here uses candybar? any idea where the icon database file is saved?


Yes, it stores them in _~/Library/Application Support/CandyBar_. You'll also need to restore 'com.panic.CandyBar3.plist' from _~/Library/Preferences_. Enjoy! 



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> hey if any of u uses an iPod 5 G or knows some who does ... have a look here:
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=77735


Abso-bloody-lutely friggin' awesome! Amazing work, dude. Simply _amazing_!

Till today, I respected Milind's Photoshop skills. Not any more...


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 9, 2008)

Can you guys share the Dashboard Widgets that you use? I've just have the Clock, Calender and a Calculator Widget.


----------



## yash (Jan 9, 2008)

no, aayush. its not that simple. The downloads folder from the 'latest' backup doesn't have any files at all! *img185.imageshack.us/img185/7171/nofileseo2.jpg
This has even happened while I tried restoring from time machine... i bring back a folder, but only to find that one or more subfolder(s) is/are completely empty!



drgrudge said:


> Can you guys share the Dashboard Widgets that you use? I've just have the Clock, Calender and a Calculator Widget.



I use the imageshack image upload widget, istat pro and the converter widget (Hate the metric and standard unit confusion here!).


----------



## aryayush (Jan 9, 2008)

Then something was screwed up with your Time Machine backups.

Or, and I'm just spitballing here, maybe your last Time Machine backup was interrupted in some manner and that broke the restore process and resulted in all those empty folders. It probably won't hurt to delete the latest backup folder and then try to restore again...


As for that Dashboard thingy, I cannot comment on it because it is screwed up on my system. 

A word of advice to the wise: Don't turn on parental controls if you like them widget thingamajigs.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't know why but this one image has got me so pumped up about the Macworld Expo that I cannot describe it in words. Till now, I was feeling the regular sort of excitement, but now I just cannot wait. And that's so bad, because we still have one whole week to go. Dang! Can't it just be Tuesday already!

Here's the image (click on it to read the accompanying story on Gizmodo):

*img153.imageshack.us/img153/6415/icebergmacworldfl2.jpg​
I know I sound like a total fanboy with no life or whatever, but I just cannot help it. Macworld, Macworld, Macworld! Steve, Steve, Steve! Apple, Apple, Apple!

Ah, glad to get that out of the system.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 9, 2008)

I just woke up grumpy and pissed off until I saw that image. Woohoo! Macworld!!!!! I've been telling everyone that my christmas is yet to come! And I hope Santa 'introduces' some awesome gifts!


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 9, 2008)

^^ 
You're planning to buy MacBook or MacBook Pro right? 

Recently only Apple updated it's MacBooks lineup, I don't think there should be any updates as such. Regarding MBP, it might bring Core2Quand chips in lieu of Core2Duo. But that also might take time as C2Q is expensive at the moment.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 9, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> ^^
> You're planning to buy MacBook or MacBook Pro right?
> 
> Recently only Apple updated it's MacBooks lineup, I don't think there should be any updates as such. Regarding MBP, it might bring Core2Quand chips in lieu of Core2Duo. But that also might take time as C2Q is expensive at the moment.


Where did you get that from! I'm planning to buy a macbook pro, but way into the future. For now it's only iphone, iphone, iphone (or HDTV but that's a different story). 

Also, I don't think they'll put in Quad core chips in a MBP cause they are not yet ready for notebook PCs.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 9, 2008)

^^ 
You mentioned in some thread (maybe this one?) that you're thinking to buy a portable Mac. 

C2Q not yet for porables? Ohh.. I thought otherwise. Then no updates for MacBooks or MBP. 


What you mean by HDTV? HD LCD TV?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah. The decision right now is between iPhone or LCDTV + my current crappy phone. But then again, I won't trouble you guys with this problem of mine. 

As for Widgets, I use the Photodrop widget, iStat Pro (amazingly important), Address Book, A few dashclips from here and there, and some default ones.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 9, 2008)

goobimama said:


> While I won't deny that I'm addicted to HD, how did you manage to figure that out from my screenshot?


i felt you watch HD, so i said, no reason for it


----------



## coolmel (Jan 9, 2008)

hi guys!

can someone help me out on how to get a broadband connection up n running on a mac( i got d new imac)...

thing is this connection requires a dialup before it logs me onto the net. how do i got abt it??? 

pl help me out.

thanks in advnce

~Mehul.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome to the thread and to the larger Mac family. 

Which broadband connection are we talking about here? BSNL DataOne Broadband?



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Recently only Apple updated it's MacBooks lineup, I don't think there should be any updates as such.


MacBooks are being completely refreshed on 15 January 2008. Absolutely hundred percent guarantee. Mark my words.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah. I think the plastic is going to go bye-bye kansas.

Though what I pray for is a behind the scenes airport express update. The current one doesn't have good wireless connectivity for streaming audio.


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 9, 2008)

The plastic was one of the major reasons I didn't get a MacBook.


----------



## yash (Jan 9, 2008)

yeah, i had figured a while ago that the whole reason this was happening was corrupt time machine backup. i want to ask you guys, has time machine backup deleted the old backups for you? like when it runs out of space? does that affect my ability to recover the system?


----------



## aryayush (Jan 9, 2008)

It does delete the older backups when it runs out of space but that shouldn't affect the restore capabilities.


----------



## yash (Jan 9, 2008)

can I sell my laptop back to apple? they do sell refurbs on their website... I'm contemplating if they come out with a slimmer more portable macbook pro, i would sell this laptop and get that.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 9, 2008)

No you can't. The refurb is merely a laptop which was returned by a customer and got a replacement. So Apple repairs that laptop and sells it back. You can ebay it however!


----------



## yash (Jan 9, 2008)

hmm... how much do u think i can get for 15 inch 2.16 ghz mbp bought in feb last year?


----------



## aryayush (Jan 9, 2008)

Wait, at least, for the Macworld keynote, dude.

@jamesbond007 (since I can see you're online),
What is your name?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 9, 2008)

aryayush said:


> @jamesbond007 (since I can see you're online),
> What is your name?


My name is Azeem (in short)

I am actually busy these days as my Bro's marriage falls on 25th and 26th jan and hence the reason for my not participating in the discussions for 2 days or so. I am actually reading this thread from page 145 where I left!!!


----------



## aryayush (Jan 10, 2008)

*DAVID POGUE REPLIED TO MY POST!*​
He said that it was a "good post".

I... can't... breathe...

YAY!! I don't think anything Steve can show off at Macworld can give me as much joy and the wonderful giddiness I'm experiencing right now.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 10, 2008)

What did I tell you the other day? 
(taps feet repeatedly as if waiting for an answer)


----------



## aryayush (Jan 10, 2008)

You have the full right to say, "I told you so". 

(I'm not replying to your question directly because I don't want to sound like a vain person. 

Thank you very much for the encouragement, Milind, and all of you as well!


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2008)

man commenting is another thing .... ihe read it  and then commented ... great achievement ... 

PS: i think it has much to do with the fact that he needed to clarify something  but what the hell he did read it and then commented on it


----------



## yash (Jan 10, 2008)

you know the prompt where mac asks you to put password of the admin account? So, since yesterday, around evening, I noticed that the dialog box doesn't already have the name field filled out. And when I enter Yash Gupta and my password, it refuses to accept it! I don't know what's up! Now I can't even update my computer!

I should really be a beta tester for these softwares! Just because I inevitably run into trouble. Doesn't matter if I can fix them or not! I can atleast report them to people who can!


----------



## aryayush (Jan 10, 2008)

Are you using the admin account or a limited one?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 10, 2008)

Try resetting your password using the installer disc.


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 10, 2008)

Woohoo... they have now made NetNewsWire as a totally free product, along with their other products 

ON Tuaw


----------



## aryayush (Jan 10, 2008)

You could have said "On MacUser" too, you know. I'm just saying.


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2008)

aryayush said:


> You could have said "On MacUser" too, you know. I'm just saying.


 apparently mac user gets journalists as readers tuaw gets users  

PS: the big cat is coming to my home


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 10, 2008)

*Why people use a Mac?*  It may be the raw power, the stability or they may just look rather - cool? Well, both of us know why that really is. It’s the apps! The software that makes the hardware bling, and it’s not necessarily thanks to Apple. Aperture and iCal may be nice, but often we rely on the smaller, even more useful applications. 

I tried *Cyberduck* some time back and it's hands down the best FTP app I've ever used. Neither Windows nor Firefox Extension comes anywhere near it. The thing is they say _Transmit_ is even better! But you can be wrong with the price of Cyberduck. 


So far so good. I'm using a cool hardware, best OS, and some of the best softwares.  Can't get any better! Only in some things, Mac apps lag behind Windows.


----------



## yash (Jan 10, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Are you using the admin account or a limited one?


Yes, it seems that when I performed a upgrade install, my 'admin' user was turned to 'standard'. Its a known issue and apple support mentions a solution for this.



goobimama said:


> Try resetting your password using the installer disc.


Ok, I went and resetted the root password, and signed in as root user and made myself an admin again. Thanks for the help.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 10, 2008)

Glad you got it all sorted out. 

-----------------------------------------------

*The Definitive Matrix of Macworld ‘08 Predictions and Rumors*

Please take part in the poll.


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 10, 2008)

The Imagine store guy emailed me saying they have some Leopard tees to giveaway. By the time I reached ( the next day ), none were left


----------



## yash (Jan 11, 2008)

DARK LORD said:


> The Imagine store guy emailed me saying they have some Leopard tees to giveaway. By the time I reached ( the next day ), none were left



I'd like to believe there were poor homeless naked people out there who needed the t shirt more than you...


----------



## iMav (Jan 11, 2008)

yash said:


> I'd like to believe there were poor homeless naked people out there who needed the t shirt more than you...


 so now apple has started following bill gates to philanthropy too or have they thought this is good way to advertise which 1 is it i wonder


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 11, 2008)

Goobi, have you used skitch ? ( Since you use a tablet )


----------



## goobimama (Jan 11, 2008)

*Warning: Total waste of time.*

Funny incident happened yesterday. There is this guy Mr. Babloo who was a friend of a friend. Anyway, he had come a few times to my place and he always used to talk about how the mac sucks and how Windows is this and that. Anyway, I didn't think much of it.

So, yesterday, I was called in the middle of the night for a session. I go there to find all my friends slightly-high with all kinds of alcohol, and this guy, over the roof. He was totally pissed drunk (and might have been high on Acid, I'm not sure). 

"Milliiiiiiiiiind! How you doing dude!". "I must tell you man! I love your mac! It's so amazing! I'm always so jealous when I come to your place. If only I had a mac. You are one lucky *******." and so on and so forth.

Why am I mentioning this? Well, maybe if we give *some* to our slippery friend gx out here, the truth might be spoken!

Btw, I didn't even touch a drop of alcohol (not that anyone will believe that a Goan is capable of doing that  )

-----

Skitch requires a good internet connection to be made full use of. I do have an account there though...


----------



## aryayush (Jan 11, 2008)

LOL! That's a funny story.

We should definitely slip some to gx and iMav.


----------



## abhilashkm (Jan 11, 2008)

'olaa.... well..new user here. jus joined 2day.. im a mac guy too.  well..love macs, love to work on it and to have fun on it


----------



## goobimama (Jan 11, 2008)

*Welcome to the best part of the digit forums! *

Would be nice to know a little more about you. Some personal details, when you got your mac, 'your mac story'. If you have the free time that is


----------



## aryayush (Jan 11, 2008)

Also, let us know which PowerPC Mac you have.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Mac family, abhilashkm!  Hoping to hear more about you and your Mac.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 11, 2008)

Wohoooo Got the Leopard DVD !! Now What ??

Hehe I was just having fun at that Gates look-alike guy in Get A Mac ads!!

Welcome Abhilash..., this is one hell of a place and mark my words you are sure to have fun here!!

More once I get leopard working, gotta install it right now......

@aryayush

I've pmed you I see you are online Can we chat ???


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 11, 2008)

^^ 
Congrats on the update. Let us know what you feel. I was with Tiger for hardly a couple of months so Leopard didn't blow me off..


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey I am facing some problem installing Leopard. I click on install mac os.app I am asked to restart and enter pass and once Mac restarts it boots to Tiger again. Leopard doesn't install. I tried pressing and holding c when mac restarts all I get is a ? flashing for sometime and then Tiger loads!!

I think the DVD that I 've got isn't bootable or am I missing some trick ??
If the DVD isn't bootable then how do I burn it again to make it bootable ??

@dr 
If you are online can we chat ??


----------



## aryayush (Jan 11, 2008)

Hold down the Option key when your Mac boots up and then select the DVD. 

___________________________________________________

So, what will all of you be doing on Macworld eve? How will you be following it? Not following is not an option.

We (Milind and I), the veterans, can help out you newbies with anything you guys need being helped out with.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 11, 2008)

I say bring on the beers!

*media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/00/18/53/4e/beers.jpg


----------



## yash (Jan 11, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Also, let us know which *PowerPC* Mac you have.



why 'powerPC'?


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 11, 2008)

Do I have the option of not having beer, but Vodka instead ?

Also,

A warm welcome to Mr. Abhilash ( K Manapatt ? ) 

Looks like we have a photography and soccer lover in the house.
We would love to hear about you and your Mac ( Also because we would want to update the first post of this thread  )


----------



## goobimama (Jan 11, 2008)

Cause he has mentioned somewhere that he has a PowerPC mac. And as usual, Aayush loves to tease people with older macs. But just so you know, PowerPC rocks! I couldn't complain one bit. 

As for your liking vodka, sorry pal, only beers allowed.


----------



## iMav (Jan 11, 2008)

just wanted to make the posts 3000


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 11, 2008)

*Query*:

When I insert a new CD / PenDrive, earlier, Finder used to popup. Now, it doesn't !
How do I change it back to how it was before ?


----------



## aryayush (Jan 11, 2008)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Cause he has mentioned somewhere that he has a PowerPC mac. And as usual, Aayush loves to tease people with older macs.


I don't. You are an exception. 



			
				DARK LORD said:
			
		

> *Query:*
> 
> When I insert a new CD / PenDrive, earlier, Finder used to popup. Now, it doesn't !
> How do I change it back to how it was before ?


Windows don't just pop up on Mac OS X. Never have. That's one of the best things about it.


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 12, 2008)

Let me rephrase that..
When I insert a new CD / PenDrive, earlier, Finder windows used to *gain focus*. Now, that doesn't happen !
How do I change it back to how it was before ?


----------



## aryayush (Jan 12, 2008)

I understood what you'd meant to say. 

My point is that what is happening now is standard behaviour. I don't know what was causing the Finder windows to gain focus earlier.


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 12, 2008)

OK. Weird.


----------



## yash (Jan 12, 2008)

My ipod shuffle just died. when I try to play, the green and orange lights blink alternatingly. And when I plug it into my computer, the orange light blinks, which is normal behaviour, but neither finder nor itunes sees it.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 12, 2008)

Apple hates you.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 12, 2008)

@y:Not under warranty?

Check in the Disk Utility to see if it's showing there. Also, try it on a Windows PC just in case.


----------



## yash (Jan 12, 2008)

yeah, already tried disk utility. No, I bought it in from alfa in mumbai (grey market) about two years ago now... maybe more. its first gen if i forgot to mention that...


----------



## goobimama (Jan 12, 2008)

To all those who don't TUAW it out, here's a nice little app, DiscTop.



> We made Disctop to bring a bit of fun in working with your brand new iMac G5, although it can be of use as well, and not only for owners of an iMac. Normally when you insert a CD in your Mac it disappears, but where does it go? They simply pop up on your desktop! After installing Disctop, your inserted CD or DVD slides in from the side and neatly fades back into your desktop picture. Now you always know if there's a disc inside, and what type it is. Of course there are plenty of things to tweak and make Disctop fit your Mac perfectly.
> 
> *mekentosj.com/disctop/images/logo2.jpg



Visit Website

It's quite a nice app. And free. 

They also have these special wallpapers which sort of show the internals of your mac faded in. So your disc looks like it's actually in there. 

*mekentosj.com/disctop/wallpapers/Images/disctop_desktop_imac_intel.jpg


----------



## praka123 (Jan 12, 2008)

^^ really gr8!


----------



## aryayush (Jan 12, 2008)

I installed it but it refused to work properly, so away it went. Might give it a try again...

_P.S. - These stupid n00bs are not excited about the Expo at all! _


----------



## iMav (Jan 12, 2008)

aryayush said:


> _P.S. - These stupid n00bs are not excited about the Expo at all! _


thats because they know el jobso will be showing stuff that will make their money spent on macs go down the drain


----------



## praka123 (Jan 12, 2008)

^will develope sprain each time macintoxicated praying to jobs like this : *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif 

OK.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif


----------



## goobimama (Jan 12, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I installed it but it refused to work properly, so away it went. Might give it a try again...
> 
> _P.S. - These stupid n00bs are not excited about the Expo at all! _


Yep. People, don't install it. Lots of people are reporting problems with it (kernel panics!). Works fine on my end though. 

As for these n00bs not being excited, yep, you got that right. It's like trying to celebrate christmas in Pakisthan...(No offense to the pakisthanis, just couldn't think of any other state)


----------



## aryayush (Jan 12, 2008)

If they stick around for the whole year (somehow it seems like you, me, iMav and drgrudge are the only guys who are complete sticklers for this thread), you'll see a lot of excitement at the next Macworld.

They haven't experience one yet so...


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 12, 2008)

aryayush said:


> If they stick around for the whole year (somehow it seems like you, me, iMav and drgrudge are the only guys who are complete sticklers for this thread), you'll see a lot of excitement at the next Macworld.
> 
> They haven't experience one yet so...



Give some time to the nOObs man, let them explore their macs first !!!
You, goobi, iMav, dr all began as noobs didn't you !!! So it takes some time for us to catch with you guys. But its gonna happen for sure

As for excitement for MacWorld is concerned, I really don't think there is any good reason for us to jump on feet. C'mn man do we get to watch MacWorld Expo on TV at so and so time ??? Let it happen then we can slowly read on forms!! So why get over excited when we won't be a part of it in any way!!
But yeah we have our fingers crossed!!

Finally some of you should give us the links to MacWorld videos !!!


----------



## iMav (Jan 12, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> Finally some of you should give us the links to MacWorld videos !!!


 trust me when it happens u will get all the action live here itself with all info about where to catch it ...


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 12, 2008)

WOW I am really excited about that !!! I love downloading Videos !!!
so I am waiting for Jan 16th!!!


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 12, 2008)

I see I am mentioned nowhere !


----------



## aryayush (Jan 12, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> You, goobi, *iMav, dr* all began as noobs didn't you !!!


Just to clarify, iMav does not own a Mac and drgrudge is very new to it. I was talking about our regular posts in this thread, not our Mac experience. 



jamesbond007 said:


> As for excitement for MacWorld is concerned, I really don't think there is any good reason for us to jump on feet. C'mn man do we get to watch MacWorld Expo on TV at so and so time ???


You, my dear friend, have no idea. When the Macworld keynote is happening, the whole Mac community comes alive. There are live coverages of it all over the place (images and text only though) and rampant excitement. Several chat rooms host millions of Mac users and sometimes the message lists scroll so fast that it is impossible to read everyone's messages. Apple Matters, MacUser, Macworld, Mac Rumors, TUAW, Engadget, Gizmodo, Ars Technica, etc. all get in on the live coverage fun.

Last year, I did a live coverage (scroll down to reply #537 and #538) of an Apple special event in this thread itself. I was continuously editing the same post over and over again to post updates. Awesome fun! I won't be able to do it this time, but we'll have a lot of discussion and I don't know about you guys but Milind and I will be jumping around all over the place, worshipping Jobs and Apple and lusting after the new products he is going to announce. iMav and gx_saurav will also join the fun, trying to find flaws with everything.

Wait and watch. Macworld is not something ordinary, dude. It's, as Milind likes to say, the Christmas for Mac users. *Just be on the forum on Tuesday from 09:30 PM onwards.* 



DARK LORD said:


> I see I am mentioned nowhere !


Yes, you all tend to leave. 

To mark yourself a permanent spot, you need to cross 100 replies and I see that you haven't. 

You and jamesbond007 look like you are here to stay though. And yash, of course, keeps popping in every now and then.


----------



## iMav (Jan 12, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Just to clarify, *iMav does not own a Mac* and drgrudge is very new to it. I was talking about our regular posts in this thread, *not our Mac experience*.


 a further clarification ... i own os x tiger and will soon be getting my hands on the big cat, so most of my posts are based on my experience _

*yes arya u can curse me as much as u want*_


----------



## goobimama (Jan 12, 2008)

I will disagree. Preshit is quite a macboy. Bond is just starting out but is showing a lot of potential I can't say yet though.

Dr is almost a seasoned macboy, even though he's been using the mac for just like two months now.


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 12, 2008)

Well Aayush, I have been keeping myself updated with every reply made to this thread. Not replying to every post doesn't mean I am not here, involved at all 

On some other notes, my Web-designing professor from college might just buy a Mac. I've advised him to wait for the Expo, which is fine for him.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 12, 2008)

iMav said:


> a further clarification ... i own os x tiger and will soon be getting my hands on the big cat, so most of my posts are based on my experience _
> 
> *yes arya u can curse me as much as u want*_


Ahh... dooooood! AFAIK, you have Vista "dunno-what-version" Edition which you got with your Lappy (HP?). You admitted that (just searching will point out the post) that you have a pirated XP. Now you're telling you 'own' OS X Tiger? Leopard on it's way? Can we see the DVD when you lay your hands on it? 

I think you're running OS X illegally just to find the flaws. Guess we need to have a cap on your activity in this forum regarding Mac stuffs. 




			
				DARK LORD said:
			
		

> I see I am mentioned nowhere !


Hey, get over it. No big deal.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, here are the statistics (I love to do this):

jamesbond007 - 078
yash - 131
DARK LORD - 165
drgrudge - 222
goobimama - 602
aryayush - 688

So I made a mistake. Big deal!


----------



## goobimama (Jan 12, 2008)

Even if he does have the DVD, running it on a PC is against the EULA hence, illegal. Not to mention the troubles, performance issues and such that you get by running OS X on a PC...


----------



## aryayush (Jan 12, 2008)

Plus, you can't install it with that DVD.

I see Priyanth is reading the thread. Howdy, dude? We won't bite you if you post a reply or two every now and then, you know.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 12, 2008)

I see Goobimama is catching up to the Aayush. Beware doug, beware!


----------



## aryayush (Jan 12, 2008)

I noticed that too. 

You're spamming the forum. I'm thinking of starting a rally to get thousand posts struck off from your post count. You don't deserve it, you evil spammer! 

In other news, I have an amazing collection of stickers for only Rs. 200. Limited period offer. Grab it. Hurry!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 12, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Well, here are the statistics (I love to do this):
> 
> jamesbond007 - 078
> yash - 131
> ...



Oh man I am the last !!! Gotta hurry man I need atleast the 4th place !!!



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> have an amazing collection of stickers for only Rs. 200. Limited period offer. Grab it. Hurry!


What stickers ?? Apple logos ???


----------



## aryayush (Jan 12, 2008)

You didn't get the joke, did you?


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 12, 2008)

I see signatures are being edited !


----------



## goobimama (Jan 13, 2008)

aryayush said:


> You didn't get the joke, did you?


Haha haha! Good joke! 

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.4737a6df81.jpg
The tension is unbearable!

(Me apologises to all macboys and PC users alike for acting a little childish.)


----------



## yash (Jan 13, 2008)

aryayush said:


> J And yash, of course, keeps popping in every now and then.


you* had *to put that in there didn't you?



aryayush said:


> Plus, you can't install it with that DVD.
> 
> I see Priyanth is reading the thread. Howdy, dude? We won't bite you if you post a reply or two every now and then, you know.



I just downloaded a dvd to install mac on 3rd party hardware. don't have a machine of my own to try it on tho. Lets see if I can borrow one of my roommate's... muhahaha!


----------



## getpriyanth (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey aayush,

this is what i like in u dude.... u catch as and pat to participate in the discussions.... to be frank enough i dont know what to post.... 

well but anyways i have something to tell.....

I am using white macbook... recently when i was using it i found a crack on my keyboard panel...... i was really shocked...... i visited a apple service center. Fortunately, as i was under warranty i was promised a replacement of the defect part.

i sighed with relief... did anyone face this problem????
View attachment 1480

apart from this i have another problem.....i seriously find that there is a problem with my MAIL application.... previously i was a outlook user... i thought MAIL would really be far superior than outlook... i configured MAIL using imap kind recently...... now however number of times i connect to internet mails are not getting downloaded completely... i mean they are available in the inbox... but i cant find anything in it....


----------



## yash (Jan 13, 2008)

you mean you are having problem with the search feature?


----------



## getpriyanth (Jan 13, 2008)

no yash,

my mails are physically available and i can even find them on search.... but i am not able to see the content of most of the mails ....


----------



## aryayush (Jan 13, 2008)

Have you ever used IMAP before? It basically synchronises your desktop client with the email server and downloads the headers. It does not download the whole email like POP3 does.

So sometimes, when an email has just arrived and you select it immediately, it takes a little while to synchronise with the server. If you have a slow Internet connection or if you disconnect your Internet connection immediately after downloading emails from an IMAP account, you might not be able to view them until the next time you connect.

If you don't use any other email clients to download email apart from Mail.app on your Mac, I would recommend that you use POP3 instead.

Please correct me if I am wrong, everyone. 


As for that cracking issue, I told you that it won't be a problem at all. I was right, you see.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 13, 2008)

@priyanth:get mozilla thunderbird for mac!


----------



## aryayush (Jan 13, 2008)

Don't, dude. Never use cross-platform software unless absolutely necessary. 

Here's a guide to the preference you should give to applications on Mac OS X (#1 being the best and so on...):

*1. Paid, closed source, universal, native Cocoa applications exclusive to Mac OS X;*
2. Free, closed source, universal, native Cocoa applications exclusive to Mac OS X;
3. Open source, universal, native Cocoa applications exclusive to Mac OS X;
4. Paid, closed source, Carbon applications exclusive to Mac OS X;
5. Free, closed source, Carbon applications exclusive to Mac OS X;
6. Open source, Carbon applications exclusive to Mac OS X;
7. Open source, cross platform applications; and


_99. JAVA applications, free or paid. (Never ever use them.)_


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 13, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Don't, dude. Never use cross-platform software unless absolutely necessary.
> 
> Here's a guide to the preference you should give to applications on Mac OS X (#1 being the best and so on...):
> 
> ...


 
In what twisted universe Paid is better then free


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 13, 2008)

aryayush said:


> _99. JAVA applications, free or paid. (Never ever use them.)_



LOL arya I know your equation with Java !!! Java can get nasty but eventually works fine.

@gx

I have to agree with you in this 'Best things in life comes free' be it software or anyware !!!


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 13, 2008)

I think Aayush has to talk for himself!

 I use:-  
*Firefox* -- the best browser
*VLC player* -- dunno if quicktime is better, but I like VLC. 
*Azureus* -- uTorrent is best but Azureus is better than Transmission. 

I almost face no issues with any of the app I mentioned above.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 13, 2008)

Well I guess in the realm of browsers, media players and torrent clients, there's not much to pay for anyway. It's not like you pay for Safari anyway (which I find to be better than FF, especially with that password fiasco). 
Torrent clients: Um...well I can't stand Azureus. Transmission has yet to fail me (except with those ugly new buttons).
Media Player: Quicktime wins hands down for me. VLC has this annoying habit of taking control of the remote. So if VLC is in focus, then I can't say invoke front row or do anything else. Since Perian I've totally moved to Quicktime. 

To name two of the prominent paid vs free:
Photoshop/adobe apps - Gimp/?
MS Office/iWork - Open Office

Though I would agree with you guys, sometimes the free ones are a little better than even the paid ones...


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 13, 2008)

So we see that easy one have their own likings and usage. That's the reason I mentioned Aayush has to talk for himself. There are a lot of Mac users who use Firefox, maybe more than Safari users. 

I totally agree that there are no good alternatives for* Photoshop / CS 3 Apps or CSSEdit / Coda * but I use *Cyberduck* (hands down the best FTP client I've ever used ; though I've never used *Transmit*). Similarly *The Unarchiver* is better than the $80 *StuffIt Manager*. Sometimes freewares/OSS might be better than paid softwares. 


I use the best app who suits me and where I'm confortable. Don't really care if it's Open source, open source or free. But you can't tell: "Never use cross-platform software unless absolutely necessary"....


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 13, 2008)

I have one great reason why I prefer FF to Safari, although Safari has the fastest start up time : In FF when we hover the cursor over a hyperlink we see what link it takes us to when we click it in the status bar at bottom of FF.
This feature in FF ( ofcourse its not FF only feature ) is something that is very important as it helps us from opening unwanted links !!!


----------



## getpriyanth (Jan 13, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Have you ever used IMAP before? It basically synchronises your desktop client with the email server and downloads the headers. It does not download the whole email like POP3 does.
> 
> So sometimes, when an email has just arrived and you select it immediately, it takes a little while to synchronise with the server. If you have a slow Internet connection or if you disconnect your Internet connection immediately after downloading emails from an IMAP account, you might not be able to view them until the next time you connect.



i fully agree with you Aayush.... but still.... mails are not getting downloaded completely even after reconnecting to the internet....

but i cant even think of going to POP3 back.....




> As for that cracking issue, I told you that it won't be a problem at all. I was right, you see.


U were never wrong dude.......  thank you



praka123 said:


> @priyanth:get mozilla thunderbird for mac!


@ praka.... 

thank you for this suggestion ......are u using this application .... i mean with IMAP????


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow... so we have the free vs paid debate in here too :-s ? Come on.

Well, it really depends on the application in question here. But there still are a lot of free apps that win hands down over the paid ones. To take an example of a non mainstream application, I find snitter to be much better than the share-ware Twitterific.

Even though.... I'd still prefer a native app.



jamesbond007 said:


> I have one great reason why I prefer FF to Safari, although Safari has the fastest start up time : In FF when we hover the cursor over a hyperlink we see what link it takes us to when we click it in the status bar at bottom of FF.
> This feature in FF ( ofcourse its not FF only feature ) is something that is very important as it helps us from opening unwanted links !!!



In Safari --> View --> Show status bar
Or Simply, Command + /

I didn't know that too previously. Moreover, The password fiasco has scared me too.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 13, 2008)

1) You can see the links when you hover over one in Safari. Make sure you have your status bar enabled though (Cmd+/). 
*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/d7abafef39.png

However, I never like having the status bar, so if I want to find out what link I'm hovering over, I just click and drag it maybe an inch to the side. (you can't see the mouse pointer in the screenshot, but it's dragging that grey box out. 
*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/4ad1976454.png

I've been using IMAP + Gmail on the Apple Mail without any hitches. Of course, at home I'm on dial up so that doesn't bode too well for syncing my entire inbox. But on the iBook, IMAP has been working without a hitch. Just give it a night or two (on a 2mbps connection) to get everything synced together. After that new mail's open up in an instant. So see what's going on, check the activity monitor (Cmd+0 I think)


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 13, 2008)

Pictures speak louder than words


----------



## yash (Jan 13, 2008)

getpriyanth said:


> no yash,
> 
> my mails are physically available and i can even find them on search.... but i am not able to see the content of most of the mails ....



*physically?* really?...



aryayush said:


> Have you ever used IMAP before? It basically synchronises your desktop client with the email server and downloads the headers. It does not download the whole email like POP3 does. POP3 instead.
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong, everyone.
> 
> ...



ahem. yeah. about correcting you.. mail downloads ALL the mails in their completeness from my gmail(IMAP) account. That's why its occupying so much space on my HDD. I can turn off the internet and still go and look at old mails. Only thing it can't do is show images from the web... like in some HTML mails...newsletters...(i can't think of any other word) and such... but if its mail stationery, or other email where all the images are in the email then they are loaded and can be seen


----------



## goobimama (Jan 13, 2008)

I want to control iTunes on my PC from my Mac. I googled around but only found stuff that requires both machines to be a mac. If anyone has any idea about this, do tell...


----------



## yash (Jan 14, 2008)

you could try a full fledged vnc implementation. I'm sure with screen sharing built into leopard, that won't be hard. I use salling clicker on my cellphone to control itunes.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 14, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> I think Aayush has to talk for himself!


First of all, I should clarify that I _was_ talking for myself. 



drgrudge said:


> *Firefox* -- the best browser


In your opinion, yes.



drgrudge said:


> *VLC player* -- dunno if quicktime is better, but I like VLC.


QuickTime Player is definitely better once you've installed Microsoft Windows Media QuickTime Components and Perian. I've yet to come across a single file that does not play in QuickTime Player with these two codecs installed.

Advantages over VLC:
1. Apple application, present by default;
2. Much better user interface (put two fingers on the trackpad and scroll up/down to scrub around and left/right to control the volume);
3. Works very well with the Apple remote;
4. Does not crash;
5. Very responsive and quick; and
6. Has a very cool "fit-to-screen" view (⌘4).



drgrudge said:


> *Azureus* -- uTorrent is best but Azureus is better than Transmission.


For you, a power user, yes.
For me, goobimama and most of the other average Joes, not so much.



goobimama said:


> Though I would agree with you guys, *sometimes* the free ones are a little better than even the paid ones...





drgrudge said:


> *Sometimes* freewares/OSS might be better than paid softwares.


"Sometimes". That's the keyword here. I did not define any absolutes. I listed them in an order of preference. If you have two applications that do the same thing, you should prefer the paid one over the one that is free. Of course, the free might be better in some cases but in my experience so far, when a developer offers the best among the crowd, he wants to make some money for the extra effort. 



drgrudge said:


> There are a lot of Mac users who use Firefox, maybe more than Safari users.


That's a completely misguided statistic. C'mon! How could you even think that? You really think that Firefox is popular enough to beat the Apple designed, default browser among a community of the Apple faithful? And that too, when Safari is actually a good browser, the fastest among the lot with the best user interface and all the essential features one actually uses while browsing the Internet.



drgrudge said:


> I use the best app who suits me and where I'm confortable. Don't really care if it's Open source, open source or free. But you can't tell: "Never use cross-platform software unless absolutely necessary"....


Of course, one does not really appreciate the value of a standard product until he/she has been burned by the inferior one. You'll be burned by cross platform applications on Mac OS X too. Wait and watch. 

_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_

Anyway, let us not talk about stuff that we have the whole year to chat about. For now, come to the Macworld mood. Woooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooo! It's Macworld in two days, baby!

Here are a lot of pictures. Use the translation widget to convert from Italian to English if you want to make sense of the captions. Enjoy! 

_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_

I would also like to publicly thank and applaud Milind for being a good guy. I'd just casually mentioned to him that I can't use a countdown widget for the Macworld Expo because third party widgets are not working in Dashboard on my Mac. Web clips were working, however, so I made a widget from the countdown displayed on Digg's homepage. But it would take about a minute to refresh every time I loaded Dashboard because it refreshed the whole Digg page in the background.

I'd just mentioned it and forgotten all about it. I hadn't asked for help or anything. But Milind actually went to the trouble of designing an HTML webpage for me with a Macworld countdown (not just a rough job either but an actual design) that I'm now using as a webclip and is working like a charm. I don't know how difficult it was to do (doesn't seem like much) but it is the thought that counts. Three cheers for you, pal!


----------



## goobimama (Jan 14, 2008)

> I would also like to publicly thank and applaud Milind for being a good guy.


Awwww shucks.  



			
				aayush said:
			
		

> That's a completely misguided statistic. C'mon! How could you even think that? .... the fastest among the lot with the best user interface and all the essential features one actually uses while browsing the Internet.


He's been a Firefox fan for a long time now. I think it's already too late for him to do something about it. I guess we'll have to wait till someone snatches all his passwords right under his nose... (although I think FF for mac uses the systemwide keychain?)



			
				aayush said:
			
		

> Blah blah Quicktime vs VLC


Quicktime for me (apart from the one's Aayush mentioned:
1) The jog shuttle. Most awesome feature. Really useful when watching say a training video or something.
2) Ability to easily add/extract audio/video/subtitles to any quicktime movie, cutting, merging, whatnot. And really simple and easy.
3) Exporting Options. There's hundreds of them. I particularly like the export image sequence.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 14, 2008)

No, it doesn't. Not yet.

See this video, guys. Nothing like a BSoD joke to brighten up the dullest of days:

*gizmodo.com/344235/the-real-bill-gates-retirement-video

Don't miss it! It is very funny.


----------



## yash (Jan 14, 2008)

Today, I needed to use illustrator again, and i launched it, but i got the message that the licensing for this product has stopped working. I had just brought over the aplications folder from my time machine backup as the rest of it was corupt. Now how do I get the softwares to work without having to install the whole suite again?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 14, 2008)

The Adobe suite is known to have problems even if you move the applications within the applications folder. That's cause there's a lot of stuff that's being added to the library, and the system folders which you can't really do anything about. Reinstalling the whole suite should be your only option...


----------



## iMav (Jan 14, 2008)

guys cant i take a backup (from disk utility) to another physical hdd  its only showing me my os x partition


----------



## goobimama (Jan 14, 2008)

Well if the other disk is not detected, then how will it copy the stuff over? Are you doing this via the OS X install menu?


----------



## iMav (Jan 14, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Well if the other disk is not detected, then how will it copy the stuff over?


 the thing is the other disks are ntfs or fat32 and the system is detecting them even os x when working detects them, but disk utility in the install menu ddoesnt





goobimama said:


> Are you doing this via the OS X install menu?


yes


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 14, 2008)

QT over VLC said:
			
		

> 1. Apple application, present by default;
> 2. Much better user interface (put two fingers on the trackpad and scroll up/down to scrub around and left/right to control the volume);
> 3. Works very well with the Apple remote;
> 4. Does not crash;
> ...


So here's why I like VLC, apart from the fact that it's FOSS:
1. IT DOES NOT CRASH 
2. No need for Perian or Flip4Mac. It plays all the format out of the box. 
3. I don't use Apple remote (unless other souls also want to watch the thing) so never felt the limitation you guys talk about. Plus the Apple remote seem to work fine. 
4. Ability to take screenshots/snaps (not sure if I can do in QT)
5. No need to wait for Buffering
6. When I double click a file, it just opens and play unlike QT where we have to play again. 
7. When I double click the playing windows, it automatically fits to screen. The way I like my Media Player to respond. 
8. 100% more volume. How could I forget this! No need to install any other app to get a boost. 
9. Web streaming
10. Doesn't asks for stupid DVD region when you play DVDs. And one App for Video and DVD formats. 
11. Advanced stuffs like Post Processing, Interlacing, Croping, etc... which I admit that I don't find any use. 






aryayush said:


> That's a completely misguided statistic. C'mon! How could you even think that? You really think that Firefox is popular enough to beat the Apple designed, default browser among a community of the Apple faithful?


Maybe I'm wrong. But see, according to W3 Schools:- 
Safari (for Mac) usage is 3.x% 
Mac usage is 7.x%

Combining the above stats, it's logical that Firefox (for Mac) has more adopters than Safari.  




goobimama said:


> I guess we'll have to wait till someone snatches all his passwords right under his nose... (although I think FF for mac uses the systemwide keychain?)


Came across this issue before. What happens exactly?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 14, 2008)

> Came across this issue before. What happens exactly?


Well someone just goes into Options > Security > Show Passwords, and all your saved passwords are shown right there in plain text! WTF! I had to change my three year old complex password cause some prick (my good friend actually) did the show password thing. But thank god it was him and not some other snoopy biatch.


----------



## iMav (Jan 14, 2008)

^^ goobster: ff has a master password feature ... u could have used ur 3 yr old complex password as ur master password and that prick wouldnt hav seen ur passwords


----------



## goobimama (Jan 14, 2008)

But then I have to use my Master password every time I do something that accesses those other passwords. It's kinda silly to save a password and then enter another one just to access those saved ones. 

In Safari, I save a password, it enters into web forms whenever, and if I need to access the password in plain text, I have to enter my system's username and password. The way I like it.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 14, 2008)

A Big *WHAT THE FU*K*! 


Wow I got in my Paypal account, where I had $250 in there. Just got a Check withdrawn for $180.  The thing was I forgot my password and security question answers too! Paypal Bast@rds did even reply to my emails. 

A big relief! Thanks to Firefox.  

The thing is none uses Firefox. My cousin/family members use Safari (which I force them to use).

By the way, a big typo in my previous post. It should be "*NEVER* came across this issue before. What happens exactly?" rather than "Came across.."


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 14, 2008)

Still on Tiger !!! 

Leopard is something that is evading me and I guess I am getting a li'l frustrated with it. Hence I decided that to think about it after a few days!!!

After getting that status bar in Safari I am using it but still got one thing missing in it when we compare it with FF, I mean the ABP .  I searched for it and I found that Ad blocker is available for Safari- Leopard!!! God leopard again!! Del.icio.us buttons on FF are also handy!! I have been using FF from the days it was called firebird!! But again if I get the two thing mentioned above, who know I may switch. I like change BTW!

One thing is it is very difficult for Windows migrates to give up on FF and VLC
VLC plays everything out of box and is very light on system. QT is good too, I use both.

But right now I am eagerly waiting for Tuesday 9:30 pm and I'll be on this thread !!!!

BTW biologically the Big Cat is Tiger, more powerful and most dominating beast!!


----------



## goobimama (Jan 14, 2008)

Get Saft. It has Ad blocker, and many more features. Like an ultimate plugin for Safari. Not sure about Delicious buttons though... There should be a widget or a menubar thing for that.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 14, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> A Big *WHAT THE FU*K*!
> 
> 
> Wow I got in my Paypal account, where I had $250 in there. Just got a Check withdrawn for $180.  The thing was I forgot my password and security question answers too! Paypal Bast@rds did even reply to my emails.
> ...


Can you now see how potentially dangerous Firefox is? What if someone else was snooping around, found your paypal account password (which could further be linked to a Credit card) and have access to all your funds and could put you in debt. And since is quite anonymous, you have no way of getting your cash back.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 14, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> 1. IT DOES NOT CRASH


Try scrubbing a lot when playing a high definition movie. For example, when you're searching for a particular scene and keep jumping back and forth to locate it. It promptly crashes for me.

That errors box also pops up far too often for my liking (and that too, right on top of the movie in fullscreen mode).



drgrudge said:


> 2. No need for Perian or Flip4Mac. It plays all the format out of the box.


Windows Media supports is shady it best. It plays some times and other times it doesn't. Though that does not matter because no one uses that format anyway.

Having to install Perian and Flip4Mac, both of which are free and quite small in size, is not exactly a drawback.



drgrudge said:


> 4. Ability to take screenshots/snaps (not sure if I can do in QT)


Yes, you can, of course. 



drgrudge said:


> 5. No need to wait for Buffering


Only for high definition movies. I would gladly spend about two minutes before each movie to have a crash-less experience. You can always do something else while it buffers the movie.



drgrudge said:


> 6. When I double click a file, it just opens and play unlike QT where we have to play again.


You watch movies in full screen mode, right? QuickTime automatically does play movies when you hit ⌘F, when it knows you will be watching it and nothing else. 



drgrudge said:


> 8. 100% more volume. How could I forget this! No need to install any other app to get a boost.


This is one genuine advantage of VLC over QuickTime Player, though it is offset by the fact that the stupid application does not allow me to control Mac OS X's volume through the remote.



drgrudge said:


> 9. Web streaming


QuickTime does web streaming, dude. It is, in fact, the best player for web content. Apple pioneered the idea of streaming video over the web.



drgrudge said:


> 10. Doesn't asks for stupid DVD region when you play DVDs. And one App for Video and DVD formats.


If you are playing DVDs in VLC instead of the new DVD Player in Leopard, trust me, you're doing an immense disservice to your movie watching experience. 



drgrudge said:


> 11. Advanced stuffs like Post Processing, Interlacing, Croping, etc... which I admit that I don't find any use.


Who cares! I just want to hit ⌘F and watch the movie.

I guess one size does not fit after all, but I would advise you to pay a little more respect to better user interface design. If you don't appreciate that, Mac OS X _will_ disappoint you one day. It's major advantage over Windows is that it and it's applications have a better user interface that Windows and its applications.

Enjoy! 



goobimama said:


> Get Saft. It has Ad blocker, and many more features. Like an ultimate plugin for Safari. Not sure about Delicious buttons though... There should be a widget or a menubar thing for that.


del.icio.us supports Safari right out of the box. Visit that buttons page using Safari and it will show you the buttons for Safari that you can just drag to the bookmarks bar at the top and be done with. 

_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_


Guys, what do you think of this induction charging thing? Any chances of it becoming a reality? And if WiMax does become a reality, will it be of any use at all in India?


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 14, 2008)

Cannot speak on that Induction thing, but Mumbai already has WiMax broadband from Reliance.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 14, 2008)

If wait time for HD is your concern, just do the waiting thing for once, File > Save as reference movie (4-5MB) and the time you want to watch it, open the reference movie instead. I usually just open all my 'unreferenced' movies at night, and in the morning I just hit file > Save as for all of them.

Of course, I also do a lot of other stuff to keep my media organised (like hunting for posters and such)


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 14, 2008)

Some clarifications: 
1. Flip4Mac is not free! The basic version is $50 and a "Studio Pro HD" version is $180. The only reason I've Flip4Mac is that it plays the stupid WMV files which are embedded in certain sites. 

Flip4Mac is over 11mb. Almost half as much as VLC .dmg. 
2. Apple remote works fine with VLC. Both in Leopard and in Tiger. Tried and tested. 
3. VLC doesn't asks for DVD region is a good advantage. What'll happen after 5 times you change your DVD region? How are you going to change it? 

And does QT plays files which are not yet fully downloaded? VLC plays (of course, the first part should be present) without any problems.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 14, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> 1. Flip4Mac is not free! The basic version is $50 and a "Studio Pro HD" version is $180. The only reason I've Flip4Mac is that it plays the stupid WMV files which are embedded in certain sites.


Uh, dude, the part we care for, i.e. playing Windows Media content, is free. 



drgrudge said:


> Flip4Mac is over 11mb. Almost half as much as VLC .dmg.


Whether he is four years old or six, he's still a kid.



drgrudge said:


> 2. Apple remote works fine with VLC. Both in Leopard and in Tiger. Tried and tested.


Tried and tested here as well. It does not allow you to control Mac OS X's volume. It hijacks the volume control and changes it to control its own volume, which reduces just a little bit after you press seven times. This is the most frustrating thing about VLC. Just let the friggin' remote do its job as Apple intended it to.



drgrudge said:


> 3. VLC doesn't asks for DVD region is a good advantage.


Of course it is.



drgrudge said:


> What'll happen after 5 times you change your DVD region?


Why would you need to do that! The region code for Asia is 5. That's it.



drgrudge said:


> And does QT plays files which are not yet fully downloaded? VLC plays (of course, the first part should be present) without any problems.


I don't care about this.

Of course VLC is useful for certain things (which is why it is there on my machine) but my point is that with Perian and Flip4Mac installed, I _never_ have to launch it. 

-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_

OK, this is the sort of thing that gives me the goosebumps. I've seen it before but I ran into it again just now so I thought maybe I should share it:

*www.maclife.com/sites/future.p2technology.com/files/imce-images2/0113_welcome_450.jpg

It's Apple's arrogant and bold advertisement from back when IBM released their first personal computer to counter the Apple I. Freaking awesome!


----------



## iMav (Jan 14, 2008)

hey guys i took a backup using superduper and it said that it will take a backup leaving out system files that apple recommends any ideas which files are being referred here  and is this sufficient to get the machine running back from where i left 

also its a dmg how do i restore it ... after installing tiger or before installing it (i did choose the make bootable option) but dont have a blank dvd right now to chk


----------



## aryayush (Jan 14, 2008)

Guys, my Twitter account handle is, predictably enough, "aryayush".

Let me know if any of you guys have accounts on it and I'll follow you if you are important enough. 

You should consider following these accounts for a couple of days because they'll have updates about the Expo (I'm listing the handles):
ArsMacworld, macrumors, tuaw, appletell and gruber.

Enjoy!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 14, 2008)

I installed SafariBlock2 and guess what, everytime I enter some url in address bar and press it 'quits unexpectedly' !!!

WiMax is something I've been waiting for a long time, but honestly it won't be of any use in India for the next couple of years or so. Some time back we heard that bangalore will have WiMax hot spots in 2008, lets see if it becomes reality first!!!

If anyone of us is expecting Induction charging anytime soon, I'd only say " Dream On Guys" Induction Charging is only a future technology and its not gonna be used for domestic purposes ( like in lappys ) so early!!


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 14, 2008)

I fear my Snitter / Twitterific apps are gonna go crazy around this time tomorrow. I can sense it. I'm following 9 different entities that are going to update live from MacWorld. Woohoo !

Aayush, any specific reason to protect your updates ?


----------



## aryayush (Jan 14, 2008)

You'll be able to see them if you follow me. 

Which Twitter accounts are your following for the live updates?

And why does one need dedicated applications for Twitter? iChat serves me just fine...


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 14, 2008)

aryayush said:


> You'll be able to see them if you follow me.


Uhh ? Dude. I _know_ that. My question was totally different.



aryayush said:


> Which Twitter accounts are your following for the live updates?


Let me see.. apart from the ones you mentioned above, /iboughtamac ( Brent Spore ), /Brajeshwar ( Mr. Oinam ), /camh ( Cameron Hunt ) and a few other sources in my NNW.



aryayush said:


> And why does one need dedicated applications for Twitter? iChat serves me just fine...


Because, I for one, do not ever launch iChat, since apart from you, goobi and Clintus, there is no sane person on my list. Adium is for me ( Unless Trillian comes along ).


----------



## aryayush (Jan 14, 2008)

Whatever. You can use any messenger client you want. Just set it up and you're good to go.

I didn't make my Twitter account public because I thought it wouldn't be wise to allow everyone to have a look at my tweets. Is there any disadvantage of doing so?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 14, 2008)

What are you guys talking about ???


----------



## aryayush (Jan 14, 2008)

You don't know what Twitter is?

@Preshit,
What is your account handle?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 14, 2008)

I hate online socializing, I guess twitter belongs to that category. But again if it can help me in getting updates of mac world !! I might think about it !!


----------



## aryayush (Jan 14, 2008)

Just make an account on Twitter, set it up with your IM account and then follow Twitter updates of any of the accounts we mentioned above.

All you need to do is be online after that and you'll get all the updates through instant messages. Pretty darned cool!

I forced Milind to sign up.


----------



## iMav (Jan 14, 2008)

hmmm thanks for reminding me about twitter


----------



## aryayush (Jan 15, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 15, 2008)

@jamesbond: Get Saft. Forget about these smalltime ad blockers and such.


----------



## iMav (Jan 15, 2008)

hey forgot something that has a sure shot mention at the expo - MS Office 2008


----------



## aryayush (Jan 15, 2008)

*Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

*img526.imageshack.us/img526/6776/theressomethingintheairne7.jpg​
Hello!

It is Macworld Conference and Expo 2008 today and Steve Jobs, the co-founder and CEO of Apple Inc., takes the stage later today for the two hour inaugural keynote that will blow the lids off everybody's heads.

This is the dedicated thread for all updates and discussion related to the keynote and the announcements it will bring.

For all of you who are not into Apple but want some doubts solved or anything, please feel free to post your queries. goobimama, drgrudge, DARK LORD, jamesbond007 and I are definitely going to be in attendance and we'll try to help you out unless we're busy staring at the screen and wiping the drool off our keyboards.

If any of you is interested, you can follow the keynote using any one of the methods mentioned below.

*Live streaming video:*
CunningTV
MacworldExpo Live :: Daily Tech Talk
Mogulus >> Channel >> tdl
Stevenote Live

*Twitter:*
Appletell.com
arsMacworld
CunningTV
macspark
MacRumors Notify
macteens
Macworld
TUAW

*Automatic updates:*
Apple Gazette
The Mac Observer
MacDailyNews
MacRumors
MacSpark
The Secret Diary of Steve Jobs

*Live-blogging:*
Apple Matters
AppleShops
Ars Technica
Engadget
Gizmodo
Macteens Magazine
*Macworld*
The Unofficial Apple Weblog


*Overall continued coverage and news updates:
MacUser: Mac and Apple news, information, and opinion.*


I request drgrudge to bestow his immense kindness upon us, use his moderator wizardry and merge this thread with *The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Inc.* on 17 January 2008. 

Let the discussions begin...

*The keynote kicks off at 10:30 PM IST.*​


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 15, 2008)

@Aayush:
My Twitter page

I hope the other guys have seen the "leaked" keynote everyone is talking about


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

and one more thing!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

nice info..


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

he he.. a big celebration for mac fans


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

great..!


----------



## aryayush (Jan 15, 2008)

DARK LORD said:


> @Aayush:
> My Twitter page


I'm following you. Watch out! 

-_ -_ -_ -_ -_ -_ -_ -_ -_ -_ -_ -_ -_ -_ -_ -_ -_ -_ -_ -_-

*Ladies (which there aren't any of), gentlemen (don't see many of these either) and crooked Mac-lovin' geeks (yes, all of you) - may I have your attention please?*

Thank you!

I would like to request all of you to now silently proceed to the *Macworld Conference and Expo 2008* thread to discuss any and everything related to the impending keynote by Apple CEO, Steve Jobs. Please move towards the exit gate in a silent file and leave in pin-drop silence. There are bouncers at the gate equipped with tasers should anyone misbehave.

I wish all of you a wonderful keynote. May all your wishes come true! Good luck! ​


----------



## goobimama (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Thank god I slept late today. Now I don't have to wait that long...


----------



## aryayush (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

I wasn't that lucky. God! This waiting is driving me crazy!! *us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/102.gif


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

I'm all geared up...


----------



## aryayush (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Three in attendance, two more to go... 

*Four hours, forty-three minutes left!*


----------



## goobimama (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

I hope iMav and Gx will be joining in as well...


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Thanks for the links. 

My Mac and my fridge is loaded with stuffs to keep me going for the night today.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

You're welcome. 

Only one more to go.

*4 Hours, 31 minutes and counting...*


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> I hope iMav and Gx will be joining in as well...


 
Hmm...I might, busy with my guide right now.


----------



## iMav (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

im gonna be there ... how can i miss this 1 .... i love comedy shows


----------



## iMav (Jan 15, 2008)

aryayush said:


> *Ladies (which there aren't any of), gentlemen (don't see many of these either) and crooked Mac-lovin' geeks (yes, all of you) - may I have your attention please?*​


1 question where do u fit in


----------



## goobimama (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

^^ That's the spirit!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

hmmm....on 2nd thought, how can I miss some more lame ways of downplaying Windows


----------



## aryayush (Jan 15, 2008)

The announcer.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

*Three hours and fifty-two minutes to go...*


----------



## Pathik (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

4 hours left. Hope this ll b more interesting than the 2007 one..


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

*3 hours and 44 minutes to go*


----------



## aryayush (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Preshit, you're scaring me, dude. How can be so freaking excited for your first keynote! You have no idea what it is supposed to be like. 

@goobimama, Stop it already.


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Nothing like that. I experienced the September iPod refreshment keynote, didn't I ?


----------



## aryayush (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Ah, but that is *Macworld*! 

Still, *three hours and seven minutes to go*. Can't it be here already!


----------



## iMav (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

what are u gonna make a post every 10 minutes telling us how much time to go


----------



## aryayush (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

*Two hours, forty-one minutes to go...* 

It's a countdown, dude.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Okay guys am I in time ????


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Yep there is a lot of time left yet. Only if could have somehow increased the speed of my connection, i wud have seen the video stream, guess it would be text and images only just like the launch of iPod 6G.


----------



## iMav (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



aryayush said:


> *Two hours, forty-one minutes to go...*
> 
> It's a countdown, dude.


 man ur gonna run this into 5 pages before the bloody thing even begins


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Unfortunately man I am on h250 bsnl plan and I already sucked around 700mb !!! I may be unlucky with regards to screencast for the time being. But I got sometime to ask you guys reagarding twitter. I just created  a twitter account and now I'd like to follow those twitters mentioned in first page, how do I do it ???


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Just visit those respective pages while you are logged in. There will be a "Follow" button below the pic which you'll need to click.
Select how you want the updates to be delivered to you.

Also, do leave a link to your twitter page too.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

OK. Got to 'Settings' on the Twitter homepage once you're logged in and configure your IM client under the 'Phone & IM' tab.

Once that is done, report back. 

*Two hours, twenty-three minutes to go...*

__________________________________________

@Preshit,
You don't follow it via IM?

I'm predicting I'll hit 4,000 posts in this Macworld frenzy, unless I'm called upon by my editors to write for MacUser.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Oh thats easy, thanks man

my twitter page is : *twitter.com/thebond007


----------



## aryayush (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Did you configure your IM client to get IM updates?


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

No, I don't use IM for the updates  I don't know why. I just don't.

Btw, the Apple Store just went down


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

hey I configured IM for updates but all I get is nothing useful but some crazy people showing their excitement. It doesn't look like updates, It looks like all people joined a conference for updates, no ones know whats happening but everyones whats to know whats gonna happen. Its kindda irritating


----------



## aryayush (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

*MW08: Ready? Get set. Go!*
*Posted on Jan. 15, ’08, 6:18 AM PT by Aayush Arya*

The now familiar note has made a reappearance on the Apple Online Store, as expected, and we’re all geared up here waiting for Steve Jobs to take the stage and blow us off with this year’s Macworld announcements in his two-hour keynote.

Just a reminder, the keynote kicks off at 09:00 AM PT (12:00 PM EST, 05:00 PM GMT) and the MacUser crew is stationed inside the Moscone Center ready to start typing at the word go. You can (and should) follow the live-blogging at the mothership and all regular Expo-related updates here. Read more...

[Via MacUser]




jamesbond007 said:


> hey I configured IM for updates but all I get is nothing useful but some crazy people showing their excitement. It doesn't look like updates, It looks like all people joined a conference for updates, no ones know whats happening but everyones whats to know whats gonna happen. Its kindda irritating


You're getting updates from the public timeline. Send "off" to shut it up.

Then send "follow tuaw".

All without the quotes, of course. 

*01 hr, 59 mins to go...*


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Lmao. The Apple India Store is up with a new look. Still in "catalogue-only" mode though.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Guys any idea about any Apple Stores in Hyderabad ???

Looks like there is some time, so  Ill be back after dinner !!!


----------



## aryayush (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Did you get Twitter figured out?

*01:53 hours to go.*


----------



## goobimama (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

The beers have been popped! The sozzling of the macboy has started!


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Where's mine ? I'm here too !


----------



## goobimama (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Huge 500ML fosters cans. 35 bucks a piece!


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

I'm feeling an acute pain in the chest. Could it be all the excitement ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



> Huge 500ML fosters cans. 35 bucks a piece!


 
U R a true Macboy, ripping off the customar with extorting prices even in beer


----------



## aryayush (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

YouTube is down.

Partnership between Apple and Google?

*01:34 hours to go.*


----------



## krazzy (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Are we there yet?
Too bad i won't be able to see anything on my connection. But i can see all the macboys now in my head, giggling like 10 year old school girls.


----------



## iMav (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

3 pages of abso-bloody-lute bull sh1t  c'mmon man atleast respect the forum and stop spamming this aint chi-chat


----------



## goobimama (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Okay I admit I could have bought the 38rs 650ML bottle, but I still have to leave that extra five bucks deposit. 

Keep me updated about the time guys... I dont have no dashboard here...

*img409.imageshack.us/img409/2862/68646534nv0.th.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



iMav said:


> 3 pages of abso-bloody-lute bull sh1t  c'mmon man atleast respect the forum and stop spamming this aint chi-chat


Lighten up, dude. It is just one thread that will be in this section for only two days. Let us have our fun. 

@Milind and anyone else who wants to see a countdown, visit Digg.


*One hour, twenty-six minutes to go...*



goobimama said:


> *img409.imageshack.us/img409/2862/68646534nv0.th.jpg


Neat hoodie! 8)


----------



## iMav (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

hey guys is there a 100k streaming?

and he says his desk is neat and has no paper lying around  *the d word*


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Youtube is down ? Or _was_ down ?


----------



## aryayush (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

_Was_ down, I guess. 

*1 hour, 10 minutes to go...*


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Macworld is so predictable, I can say few things here which are bound to happen, there isn't any more surprises to look for


----------



## goobimama (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Enlighten us will you, oh wise sir.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

WTF! Are you nuts?

Let us know, dude, if you know all there is to it already. We're dying to uncover the mysteries that only you seem to think are predictable.

*1 hour, two minutes to go...*


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

The sequence of events may very...

Macworld will start with a Mac vs PC ad, in which Apple will again show some lame point to downplay Windows.

Steve Jobs will come to the stage & say how great the past year has been for Apple & Mac.

Then he will show the stats of various Apple products & say that Leopard is doing gr8 & they have sold XXXX number of copies so far.

After this he will talk about how good iTunes Music store is doing & will then announce that Apple is jumping in Movie rental business, in which you can rent a movie for a nominal price for XX days. This movie will play on your Mac/PC with iTunes & iPods.

Then he will say that iPhone was a huge success & show some cool apps for iPhone after which he will say that on Apple is finally listening to the developers & will be releasing the iPhone SDK in Feb 2008 or march 2008. He might also announce a 16 GB iPhone.

Then he will say that Macbook line is a huge success & it has taken about XX% of market in the U.S. After this he will announce Intel 45nm CPU based Macbook Pro with new graphics.

After this he will say that World is going for small things & will announce  Macbook with flash harddisk & no optical drive. This will be like a UPMC, because an Ultra Portable Macbook with say 16 GB Flash HD is too small in storage space for the Mac usage scenario & 32 GB SSD based Macbook will be very costly. Although Apple can release an ultra portable with a small HD too, but UPMC or Tablet PC with Touch OS X is what I predict.

Microsoft Office 2008 will be announced today with availability in few months.

Mac Pro will start shipping with a Blue Ray drive

I am blank about Apple Cinema Display, Mac mini & Apple TV.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Hmmmm.. Bored.. Wen ll it start..


----------



## aryayush (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Yeah, that's what we call predictions and speculation, dude. Everyone has been posting their own. That does not mean that any one of them is right on the money and it definitely doesn't mean that Jobs' keynotes are predictable. 

I do admire your extreme interest in Apple though. Only a person who obsessively follows the company could have known all the rumours floating around. Secret crush? 8)


*Thirty-four minutes to go...*


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's what we call predictions and speculation, dude.


 
Do one thing, let the keynote end. Then compare the announcements with the ones I said here. You will know how easy it is to predict something about Apple. They just copy what the rest of the computer industry is already doing.



> I do admire your extreme interest in Apple though. Only a person who obsessively follows the company could have known all the rumours floating around. Secret crush? 8)


 
With Apple "hardware company" yeah...for the awsome designs of Johny Ive. 

For Apple "software compony"...ewww.....totally ewwww....


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

I seriously did not expect that. Nice compilation gx.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Damn the tension is killing me! That acute pain that darky was talking about...well...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Have u ever seen CES Presentations by Bill Gates, have a look at 2008 CES Presentation, no fun...just straight forward & shows exactly how computer can make life easy instead of making fun at competitors.

Apple is so predictable now...


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

I'm getting some "signs" that my ISP is going to conk up right @ 10:30 PM. Damn if that happens !


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Ok there's already some things starting to happen. I'm on the Live Blogging pages. Seems that Gizmondo is the right one now. They are big Mac Fanboys.. 

How are you people going to follow?


----------



## aryayush (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

All the links I've provided in the first post are open in Safari and Opera and set to auto-refresh, Twitter updates are coming in and last, but not the least, Dan Moren (one of my editors) is sitting in Moscone West in the second row and sending me IM updates as and when things happen.

It can't get better than this. 

*Three minutes to go...*


----------



## goobimama (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

It's party time! P-A-R-T-Why? Because I gotta! Macworld Wohoooo! Cheers boys. Here's hoping for an amazing keynote.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Started..


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

hey guys where can i get the live streaming for it all the links dnt seem to work for me


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> How are you people going to follow?


 

*live.macobserver.com/article/2008/01/macworld_expo_keynote.shtml

It automatically refreshes in IE 7

everyone, come on a yahoo confrence


----------



## Pathik (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

These are good too
*www.applegazette.com/live/
*live.applematters.com/


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Man I tell you if MacBook Airs gonna happen I'll faint for sure , I see it everywhere being discussed!!! God induction charging for Real ??


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Twiiter has gone down... ( Maybe I'll hear people talk about an Apple-Twiiter partnership now   )


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

everyone come on digit IRC


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Yo Yo yo...all of u who are following the event, come on yahoo messenger confrence.


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

where ^^ ?


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Where ?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



gx_saurav said:


> Yo Yo yo...all of u who are following the event, come on yahoo messenger confrence.



Whatssa ID man to join conf


----------



## aryayush (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



gx_saurav said:


> *live.macobserver.com/article/2008/01/macworld_expo_keynote.shtml
> 
> It automatically refreshes in IE 7


WTF is wrong with you! It auto-refreshes in any half decent browser. And since it does so In IE7 too, we have confirmation that even the sucky browsers work just fine.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Wow! 24 people online! 

Anyway I'm on :
-- Gizmondo (looks like it's the best)
-- Engadget 
-- TUAW
and now on 
-- Macobserver
-- AppleMatters 

Things are running little late..


----------



## aryayush (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

It's more fun to post here. We'll have a record for later too. 

Gizmodo is not working for me...

Mac/PC ad. Saurav was right.


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

everyone come on digit IRC better there

Gizmodo Is the BEST!!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

hey man both gizmodo and engadget not working


----------



## aryayush (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Follow MacRumors. It is the best guys.


----------



## v_joy (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

it seems very few sites r working...
so if u ppl know some "working" sites plz tell me...


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

OK, MS office 2008 is gonna come soon (as expected). Saurav gets 2/2 now.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Wireless Time Machine backup. Time Capsul.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

+1 Gizmodo seems to be the fastest updater.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

v_joy - 
Everything is working for me. I'm following in 5 sites. The best seems to be Gizmondo where I get Images too.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Four million iPhone sales.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Call me GX here 

& Apple is very predictable if u have been in touch with Apple world since last 10 years


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

macrumourslive.com is THE place to be accoding to me.


----------



## v_joy (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

finally!!
i've found one!!!
its: *live.applematters.com/


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

arya, goobi invited u to conf on yahoo. Login to yahoo darky u too & so do u Dr.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

That traingulation thingy for iPhone v1.1.3.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Time Machine Capsule looks great


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

let's see, 4 things from me correct so far. 

Mac vs PC

Office 2008

iPhone SDK in Feb

New iPhone apps


----------



## Pathik (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Going too slow.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

I didn't get the invite. Care to send it again please?

My id is kool_n_casual.


----------



## d (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

come on come onnnnn... move on to notebooks already!!


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Live Vid Guys
*www.iphonealley.com/news/macworld-2008-keynote-live-video-stream
itunes movie rentals announced


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

whats your Yahoo ID.? R U on Adium or yahoo messenger/

movie rentals, 5 things are as what I predicted....somebody should gimme award for gr8 analytical ability


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

MacRumors is doing great job. Those pics look great tooo


----------



## v_joy (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

everyone please tell which site r u following....

i'm on:
*live.applematters.com/
*www.macrumorslive.com/


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

transfer of movies to iPod, & Movie rental...6 things correctly predicted

I m applying for Mac genius


----------



## iMav (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

everything gx said is true and yeah 1 of them was my prediction - apple tv


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Apple TV Take 2. Hmm... I knew this would be coming. 

*www.macrumorslive.com/ is the best right now.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Exactly my point , its just enough to follow that one

Unbelievable!! these sponsors get everywhere to poke in their nose !!


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Wow, Apple TV Take 2 is going to take off well.. New interfaces, new features, price drops to $230-$300.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Man I wish I had a JOB !!!


----------



## Pathik (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Sh1t man. Gizmodo and Macrumorslive are very heavy. 40mb eaten in 10 mins.


----------



## aku (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

am i _really_ late?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

You haven't missed much yet. Check out *www.macrumorslive.com/


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

MacBook Air New Laptop :did some one predict that?


----------



## aku (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

just kidding, i've been following it for quite some time now...


----------



## v_joy (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

macbook air is no more a rumour!!!!!
It is the world's thinnest notebook


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Guys I fainted !!!!


----------



## aku (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

MacBook Air... goddd... i knew it... the present genetration MacBooks have just been *officialy* pushed one step closer to oblivion.. 

Yeah... this Audium guys were the one to bring out this spoiler...


----------



## Pathik (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

The MacBook Air looks damn cool.


----------



## aku (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

is *it* inside the envelop ????


----------



## Pathik (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

So friggin slim.
*cache.gizmodo.com/assets/macworld08/macworld08389.jpg


----------



## aku (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

it obviously should! after all its from apple!!!


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

no optical drive LOL
you can only get seprate for 99$


----------



## v_joy (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

i cant be lieve there is no optical drive in macbook air!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
" There is no optical drive. You can buy an optional super-drive for $99. Steve thinks people won't need a drive. Don't need them for movies because of itunes. You can use an iPod for music, for Backups you can use TimeMachine. You can also install software wirelessly. There is something called Remote disk, when you go to the finder in the Macbook Air you will have easy sharing with other macs via CD sharing. "


----------



## RCuber (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



Pathik said:


> So friggin slim.
> *cache.gizmodo.com/assets/macworld08/macworld08389.jpg


WTF!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28a.gif .. tell me those are papers*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28a.gif


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

5 hours of battery life WOW!


----------



## v_joy (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

is that it?????
how long does this presentation go?


----------



## aku (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

can anyone guess the moolah needed to be farmed for this magazine... nooo.. i mean this stack of paper... ohh mah bad.. this note.... errr.... AirBook?


----------



## iMav (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

its over and the thing with 80gb hdd and no dvd drive sots a nuke bomb - 18 freaking hundred dollars


----------



## aku (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

goood freaggin holy lord (i know its a bit of 'over'-expressed expression ).... i mean.. thats really expensive...

can anyone tell me whats the ting with all those 'simpson's' movie dvd, office dvd and the backup dvd???


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



iMav said:


> its over and the thing with 80gb hdd and no dvd drive sots a nuke bomb - 18 freaking hundred dollars


Don't see that as a notebook. Some people might want to buy. Last year in Gitex, Dubai; people were flocking to buy the new Toshiba 12" screen thing. It costs around Dhs 9500+. Macbook Pro costs Dhs 8800+.  It's not that expensive. 


Before some fly goes into mouth, check this:
*www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/store...Id=8198552921644507782&parentCategoryId=16154


3700 fu*cking dollars. Specs wise and performance wise (Steve claims so) it pwns Sony TZ "Overpriced" cr@pbook. I wouldn't imagine spending $3700 and run Vista! More torture than rubbing salt in your wound.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Man the macbook air is awesome.. It's even got multitouch. Also the external super drive can b powered by usb.


----------



## aku (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

^sad but true...
thanx for openin our eyes doc... and i genuinely mean it... i'm not being saaci


----------



## Pathik (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Chalo show khatam..  @ aku


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

macbook air.... i'm floored.. i fainted when it was pulled outta the envelope!!!! friggin awesome! kudos to the engg... packs a 1.2ultra mob. core2duo proc. 80gb 1.8" hdd, support for flash memory... runs leopard... backlit keyb, led display.. 13" widescreen, full size kb... what more can you ask for in that stack of papers??!! Amazing!!!


----------



## iMav (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

well the multitouch has me mouth watering but no dvd drvie is a turn off


----------



## getpriyanth (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

wow,.... ..... what else should i say...........

gr8 laptop,.... i forced one of my friends to get MACBOOK .... and he purchased it just before 2 weeks... now he will kill me.... for sure.....


----------



## aku (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Good night every one.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

If an optical drive was included, it by no means can be so thin (even if a slot- loading mech. is used).


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



			
				Sparsh007 said:
			
		

> MacBook Air New Laptop :did some one predict that?


 
I did, & I did predicted it with a small HD.

All my predictions came true...even arya said it...

*img246.imageshack.us/img246/7272/confdi9.jpg

No drive is fine, with something like this...I can deny an optical drive myself, it's not like I use it all the time & since Mac applications are not available usually in market so that problem is also solved.

Multitouch is awsome, this is where even I would say "Multitouch done right"...

Oh well...wireless notebook mouse rox anyday for me.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Guys see this.
*www.engadget.com/2008/01/15/sizing-it-up-macbook-air-vs-the-rest/
esp the comments


----------



## RCuber (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Actually I have seen many laptops without optical drives .. those are specifically designed to keep portablilty to the max, so this is no surprise with the macbook air


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

ShowStopper : Macbook Air .... now beat this one !!


----------



## iMav (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



drgrudge said:


> Don't see that as a notebook. Some people might want to buy. Last year in Gitex, Dubai; people were flocking to buy the new Toshiba 12" screen thing. It costs around Dhs 9500+. Macbook Pro costs Dhs 8800+.  It's not that expensive.
> 
> 
> Before some fly goes into mouth, check this:
> ...





			
				engadget reply said:
			
		

> MacBook Air 1.8Ghz w/64 GB SSD for $3098.00?  Wow, Alienware, here I come.


 not sure but if thats true then grudgy im sorry to say but looks like ur PWNED


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Things I predicted correctly, which first arya said "U nailed it GX" but after all coming true he said " u just wrote the rumors"...lolz

It's so easy to predict Apple these days.



> Macworld will start with a Mac vs PC ad, in which Apple will again show some lame point to downplay Windows.


 
It did come true



> Steve Jobs will come to the stage & say how great the past year has been for Apple & Mac.


 
It did come true



> Then he will show the stats of various Apple products & say that Leopard is doing gr8 & they have sold XXXX number of copies so far.


 
It did come true



> After this he will talk about how good iTunes Music store is doing & will then announce that Apple is jumping in Movie rental business, in which you can rent a movie for a nominal price for XX days. This movie will play on your Mac/PC with iTunes & iPods.


 
It did come true



> Then he will say that iPhone was a huge success & show some cool apps for iPhone after which he will say that on Apple is finally listening to the developers & will be releasing the iPhone SDK in Feb 2008 or march 2008. He might also announce a 16 GB iPhone.


 
It did come true other then 16 GB iPhone.



> Then he will say that Macbook line is a huge success & it has taken about XX% of market in the U.S. After this he will announce Intel 45nm CPU based Macbook Pro with new graphics.


 
Nope, no such release.


> After this he will say that World is going for small things & will *announce Macbook* *with* flash harddisk & *no optical drive*. This will be like a UPMC, because *an Ultra Portable Macbook with say 16 GB Flash HD is too small in storage space for the Mac usage scenario & 32 GB SSD based Macbook will be very costly.* Although *Apple can release an ultra portable with a small HD too,* but UPMC or Tablet PC with Touch OS X is what I predict.


 
It did come true, let's see...Ultra Portable without optical drive, SSD as option which will make it quite costly. Small HD like that of iPod,...multitouch...well, do u macboys want me to analyse & predict for Macworld 2009??? , trust me...it will also come true...I got 6th sense...lolz



> Microsoft Office 2008 will be announced today with availability in few months.


 
It did come true



> Mac Pro will start shipping with a Blue Ray drive


 
Hmm.,.not today.


> I am blank about Apple Cinema Display, Mac mini & Apple TV.


 
But manan predicted about Apple TV correctly.

6 out of 8 came true....damn, I really should apply for Mac genius award now.

Remote Disc is nothing but a CD drive shared on the network either wireless or Wired. It was availalbe on computer since ages.


----------



## iMav (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

well the mba was 1 but every 1 forgot abt apple's another back stab to their customers ...

they are charging for ipod touch updates 

they havnt given the 5G users 5.5G updates nor have the 5.5G users got 6G updates and now this iPod TOuch users need to pay $20 for 5 apps  wtf ... thats a great way to treat ur customers ... charge them for applications


----------



## getpriyanth (Jan 16, 2008)

hey people,

can we expect multitouch trackpad for us in coming updates of leopard (i mean for MACBOOK's and PRO's) or does it need a hardware update too......


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Let's see now....

Apple TV Take 2, seems like a copy of Slingbox to me. Too bad it won't stream to Windows Mobile or Symbian OS or Blackbarry device....Apple TV Take 2 is still behind sling box which works with anything & not just Apple. But still good enough for those who want to stay in Apple world.

Time Capsule...doesn't that sounds like NAS.????? Kudos to Apple for creating such a slim & good "hardware" though, which is all I hail Johny Ive for.



			
				El Jobso said:
			
		

> "One with a 500GB drive, one with a 1TB drive inside it -- $299, and $499. Very aggressive prices because *we want people backing up*! Ships in Feb." Mild applause


 
Wait, I thought Jobs said "Mac don't crash, they don't have virus", they why worry about backing up *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif. Oh! it's just another product Apple wants to sale now...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif



			
				El Jobso said:
			
		

> "You know have the ability to find your current location in maps. Webclips, right on the home screen. Up to 9 total home screen. SMS multiple people at once."


 
So...Apple is now officially giving those feature which they skipped last time saying "People don't need these", which were already available from 3rd party apps. So, Apple is just copying from the innovation of 3rd Party apps & saying "It's Apple's innovation"

Google Maps like GPS in iPhone. Hmm...I am using this on my K750i already using Google Maps java app, but still...better late then never.

Customising the Home screen, dragging icons...hmm summerbord hack anyone.

They want people to pay for simple features now which should be given by free upgrade *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif...lolz...only Apple can find such innovative way to extort money.

The only hardware worth notcing was Macbook Air, which totally pwned Arya's prediction that Apple won't release it...lolz..it comes without an Optical Drive, but that can be sacrifesed, as we usually don't need optical drives that much. Multitouch keypad is awsome...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/38.gif. Oh & seems like it has no user replaceable battery. 

Mac platform is not Windows, Mac users like to pay for tv shows or buy movies off iTunes paying high money or downloading via torrent instead of watching from Physical DVDs. Most of the Apple application & software can be bought online & then can be downloaded, so skipping an Optical Drive won't affect the Mac platform, but comon....$99 for an external DVD writer that too 8X,*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/14.gif, external DVD drives cost $60 on newegg...Apple really knows innovative ways to extort money. Hey Apple, how do I install Leopard back in case I have to. I don't have an optical drive.

Now if you have an external Harddisk of 100 or more GB then obviously you won't miss the optical drive. Remote Disc is nothing but a CD drive shared on the network either wireless or Wired. It was available on computer since ages.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Yep. That's some lame stuff, charging for software updates.

Now, isn't Office 2008 released today?



> $99 for an external DVD writer that too 8X,, external DVD drives cost $60 on newegg...Apple really knows innovative ways to extort money. Hey Apple, how do I install Leopard back in case I have to. I don't have an optical drive.


You realise that it is a specially designed one right? It's really slim, USB powered (which explains it's speed) and must be having the same aluminum finish. All that adds to the cost.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Yup...wasn't that my prediction...now u start calling me GX Sir...lolz


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

MacBook Air doesn't have a user-replaceable battery







_


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



goobimama said:


> You realise that it is a specially designed one right? It's really slim, USB powered (which explains it's speed) and must be having the same aluminum finish. All that adds to the cost.


 
U r getting a laptop that costs 1800.00 but has no optical drive, no 2nd usb port, no ethernet capability and probably no upgradability? For that price optical drive & LAN cable should have been inluded....guess what, you have to pay more for a USB Lan adapter using which will occupy your only USB port...

So to use Macbook Air properly pay atleast $2300 in total for everything


----------



## goobimama (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

The Macbook Air is supposed to be a companion notebook Mr. I dont' think it's intended to be your one and only notebook. So having an optical drive is definitely optional. Plus, if you look at the optical drive pics, you'll agree (well, not YOU literally) that it's worth the premium.

Though I will agree, the Macbook Air does miss out on an an aweful lot. 2 USB ports + Ethernet are a must.


----------



## d (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

oh noooooooo!!!!! 


no optical drive for the macbook air. more importantly.. no dedicated graphics circuitry.  means me still has to get the macbook pro. 

coming to that!! no penryn yet.. no blu-ray drive...   bittersweet keynote this year. hopefully penryn'll come out before i get my notebook sometime june..


----------



## goobimama (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Hey! I'm guessing Axiotron or whoever will heave a sigh of relief! Their modbook didn't exactly go down the drain...


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

nope goobi... its not intended to be a companion laptop.

macbook air is an epic fail. period.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

@D: You seriously expected it to have graphics horsepower of a Macbook Pro? There's no way an Ultraslim laptop can compete with a desktop replacement... No optical drive is completely acceptable in my opinion. I hardly use my Optical drive these days.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Even EEE PC is better. Goobi, do you seriously expect someone to buy a Macbook/Macbook pro for $2000 & then buy another Macbook Air for $2100 (Atleast) as a companion notebook?

If someone has a notebook already, like Macbook pro, then why would he need to buy another one. Can't he used MBP already for all his tasks already.

They are charging $1800, & you are expected to pay at least for these..

1) $99 for external Optical drive.

2) $249 for Apple Care

3) Some sort of Headphone, I will just add the price of my Philips HP 250 headphones, $22

4) A USB Hub, let's say $25 on newegg.

5) Apple USB to Lan Adapter for $29

Gr8...does this justifies as a companion laptop? Companion laptops are supposed to be like Asus EEE PC or Cloud PC or whatever costing less then $500, not $ 1800. If someone buys this for $1800 then one thing for sure, he won't use it as companion laptop.

Apple just wanted to jump into Ultra Portable laptop after looking at OLPC XO & Asus EEE PC, & they did...but compromised on so much. Macbook Air can only be used in Perfect Apple world where WiFi is everywhere, Optical disks no longer exist, & all software & digital media is distributed only online through iTunes....unforunately such Perfect Apple world doesn't exist.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Companion laptop matlab, Mac Pro ghar mein, but when you want to go around on the place, you take your Macbook Air. Photographers, journalists and many other professionals don't need DVD drives, headphones and all ethernet while on the move. Especially since a lot of places have now gone Wifi (it is a lot more evident in the States though). So if you need to access a DVD, you come home, slide the DVD in your other computer (PC or Mac) and access it. Wifi seems to be the way to go for a ultra portable.

However like I said:
- Ethernet should have been included. 
- Two USB ports
- A user replaceable battery


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> No optical drive is completely acceptable in my opinion. I hardly use my Optical drive these days.


 
That only u, not many others. Optical disks are still the cheapest way to backup & distribute date these days. Nothing can be a DVD which provides 4.5 GB of Space & costs only Rs 15.

Guess what, despite of costing $1800, Macbook Air comes without iWork....what the hell r they charging so much money for...here is a minimum config of Macbook air i just made. These r with bare necessities...let me know if I can remove anyone of the components.

*img112.imageshack.us/img112/2328/19121240lh5.jpg

Really, if Apple knows how to design a good hardware like Macbook Air, then Dell, Sony, HP, Microsoft know how to make money out of those by extanding the capability even further then Apple



goobimama said:


> Companion laptop matlab, Mac Pro ghar mein, but when you want to go around on the place, you take your Macbook Air. Photographers, journalists and many other professionals don't need DVD drives, headphones and all ethernet while on the move.


 
Lolz...let's disect this. If I have a MacPro at home, then obviously everything I do in the "Pro" Machine cannot be done in Macbook Air due to low power like a lower end CPU etc. 

If someone is a photographer or jounralist, then instead of buying a Mac pro for these tasks at home & then another Macbook Air when going outside, wouldn't it be more logical to buy a High end Macbook Pro instead...

Goobi, Apple released it cos they wanted to release it...they knew it won't sale much anyway...

Unless someone is filthy rich who wants to pay Rs 1.5 lakh on a laptop just cos it is white in colour...anyone with proper sense & logic will prefer to buy an High End Macbook pro, instead of a Mac Pro & Macbook air....let me explain the cost here...

A high end Macbook Pro config which I just configured on Apple site including everything necessary. This does not includes the additional accessories such as bag or external HD etc. Costs $2927....

*img166.imageshack.us/img166/7710/snag0000ft1.jpg
A Mac Pro configured, costing $3726



 *img139.imageshack.us/img139/2672/snag0001ku5.jpg

Lolz...only Richi Rich can buy a Mac Pro for home use & Macbook Air for outside use who is also dumb & has no logical ability.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

have a doubt... in this pic what does RIM stand for... Reliance India Mobile.. !? 

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2008/01/dsc_0143.jpg


----------



## goobimama (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Array bhaiyyu, Desktop matlab iMac, PC sab kuch. Is it so difficult a concept to understand? It's not something that everyone is going to buy cause that cost/form factor doesn't go well with a lot of applications. But there are a lot of people who do need a lightweight portable to extend their desktop or even large laptop. A lot of people who own notebooks/want to own notebooks already have a desktop. This is a perfect companion to go with that. That basically takes care of the optical drive question.

Take me as a perfect example. I have an iMac which I find plenty resourceful. If I'm on the move, I don't need all that horsepower. I would only need some juice to maybe do some final touches and such. Maybe do a presentation, or transfer pictures. But I do need that portability. The iBook, is showing signs of age. I look at the present macbook which makes the iBook look like it's from the stone ages. It's also pretty heavy to carry on longer distances. Now if this were the machine that was available at the time of me making a laptop decision, I would most certainly go for this one (the Air). I don't need the power of a Macbook Pro, and the Macbook, is almost the same as the iBook. Macbook Air makes perfect sense for me (but I will refrain from buying it. I will refrain from buying it.)

If I need to install something, I just pop in a disc in my iMac, or any of the PCs in the office (they're all on a wireless router). Going wireless in a  dorm room or some place else is not even a big deal. Most people just find it sort of an 'extra expense'  for making a room wireless. But when it comes in such a form factor, that extra expense doesn't seem extra anymore. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> But *there are a lot of people* who do need a lightweight portable to extend their desktop or even large laptop


 
Still, does it makes a logical sense for someone to pay more & get an underpower sub-notebook as an alternative to there desktop when you can pay less & buy a more powerful Macbook pro.



> A lot of people who own notebooks/want to own notebooks already have a desktop. This is a perfect companion to go with that. That basically takes care of the optical drive question.


 
So far, only Macboys seem to want it.


> If I need to install something, I just pop in a disc in my iMac, or any of the PCs in the office (they're all on a wireless router). Going wireless in a dorm room or some place else is not even a big deal. Most people just find it sort of an 'extra expense' for making a room wireless. But when it comes in such a form factor, that extra expense doesn't seem extra anymore.


 
So you need another computer to install applications, good luck with that.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Applications come on CDs? Most of the apps are downloaded from where you buy the serial key (in an ideal world). Otherwise, how often do you install Adobe Suite, Office, or iLife? It's just an initial thing.

And USB flash drives will more than make up for the occasional data transferring that's required. I do feel that they should have included a Firewire port though, since then you could just sort of 'dock' your macbook to an iMac or something...


----------



## yash (Jan 16, 2008)

getpriyanth said:


> hey people,
> 
> can we expect multitouch trackpad for us in coming updates of leopard (i mean for MACBOOK's and PRO's) or does it need a hardware update too......



I have asked on some videos posted by engaget and gizmodo to see what version of Leopard the macbook air on display there are running. I REALLY hope 10.5.2 brings this to all mac laptops.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



goobimama said:


> Applications come on CDs? Most of the apps are downloaded from where you buy the serial key (in an ideal world). Otherwise, how often do you install Adobe Suite, Office, or iLife? It's just an initial thing.


 
This even I agree & this is aplicable to the Mac usage scenario whre people usually get software via internet only.

Now arya & goobi, plz don't say "Apple innovated with Remote Disc & it's first of it's type ever in computers"...I have a gr8 answer already waiting.

Also don't say "Intel made a smaller CPU just for Apple" or "Apple made intel innovate"...another answer waiting then....something which has to do with Intel X86 platform for mobile phones.

More flaws in Macbook Air...

*Remote Disk comes on the install DVD *-- ironically, Apple expects you to carry around a DVD to install so you can access someone else's DVD drive. Righty-o. Can't they give it as a download??? It's just a version of MacDrive 7 for Windows in case of Windows.

The MacBook Air superdrive needs special hardware in the MBA to work -- Apple wouldn't tell us if any other devices will be able to use the thing, but we imagine the ~500mA USB outputs won't be enough.

*The speaker is mono only (not stereo*), so your audio output will suffer a bit. The audio comes out of the keyboard holes in the right side, and it sounds a little funny.

MacBook Air battery replacements: $129, free install!

So if I run out of battery in my car, I can't even insert a spare battery like I can in case of a Macbook/pro. Too much for "using it outside as compliment" notebook.

just saw the whole keynote on Quicktime, I love my BSNL Dataone connection which automatically increses it's speed in night (it's 256 kbps constant unlimited" 

*img292.imageshack.us/img292/706/macworld2008js1.th.jpg

ah! arya is trying to pwn me with a big reply...will read it tomorrow after noon, going to jog in 1 hr.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

To everyone cribbing about a lacking ethernet port, have any of you seen an ethernet port lately? It's larger than the entire width of the MacBook Air. Same goes for the optical drive.

It is supposed to be a companion notebook for people who already have a Mac in their house. It's for the high end market, not the medium or low end market. You cannot buy it as your primary notebook.

Ultra-portables occupy a special niche in the notebook market and Apple has firmly placed itself right on top of all the contenders in one fell swoop. It is thinner and lighter than every notebook in the world and yet comes with a 13.3-inch screen, full fledged backlit keyboard, 802.11a/b/g/n, Bluetooth 2.1 + EDR, USB 2.0, 80GB HD, ambient light sensor, multi-touch trackpad, built-in mic and iSight, a MagSafe power connecter, etc. for about Rs. 85,000-90,000.

What else could a guy ask for in an ultra-portable! For me, the answer is nothing. This notebook is everything I could've dreamed of and then some. Whenever it comes to India, I'm going to pounce upon this baby. 

For reading up on all the Macworld related news, visit this thread. Enjoy!


----------



## krazzy (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

MacBook Air looks awesome. The lack of optical drives isn't much of a big deal. Many ultra-portable laptops lack a built-in optical drive, and they aren't even as thin as Air. Plus you can get the optional drive if you really need to. For the target audience, the MacBook Air is a perfect product. People who can afford such expensive product will definitely have another desktop or laptop with them. So for the target audience, the Air has no real weakness.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



iMav said:


> not sure but if thats true then grudgy im sorry to say but looks like ur PWNED


Wow man! Can't you understand simple English? $3090 is with the 64GB SSD memory. Even then it's cheaper than Sony. 

Whatever be the case, this is Apple dude. There are a lot of Apple fans who will never go back to Windows again. 




iMav said:


> they havnt given the 5G users 5.5G updates nor have the 5.5G users got 6G updates and now this iPod TOuch users need to pay $20 for 5 apps  wtf ... thats a great way to treat ur customers ... charge them for applications


Did you forget the free iPhone and Apple TV Take 2 free updates? Apple TV got new features and new UI too.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Without any optical drive how can I install windows on the air? While bootcamp might take care of half the part, the half where windows is in charge might not be so great after all.


----------



## iMav (Jan 16, 2008)

multi touch requires hard ware


----------



## iMav (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

considering the fat that i think both the sony vaio and this mba i feel are pure money waste with no value for money for the obvious lacking they which cannot replace a normal notebook i however like this little thing that apple does which i often wonder why doesnt hp or compaq or sony do

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2008/01/macbook-air-video-hands.jpg the glowing apple


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



aryayush said:


> To everyone cribbing about a lacking ethernet port, have any of you seen an ethernet port lately? It's larger than the entire width of the MacBook Air. Same goes for the optical drive.
> 
> What else could a guy ask for in an ultra-portable! For me, the answer is nothing. This notebook is everything I could've dreamed of and then some. Whenever it comes to India, I'm going to pounce upon this baby.



WiFi isn't everywhere, & you can not justify the lack of an ethernet port & only one USB 2.0 port....no matter how big macboy u r & how much u r in love with Jobs.

Instead of carrying around 2 devices (Macbook Air & Optical Drive), a sane person will buy Macbook classic instead.Not sure about insane peoples...



> MacBook Air looks awesome. The lack of optical drives isn't much of a big deal. Many ultra-portable laptops lack a built-in optical drive, and they aren't even as thin as Air. Plus you can get the optional drive if you really need to. For the target audience, the MacBook Air is a perfect product. People who can afford such expensive product will definitely have another desktop or laptop with them. So for the target audience, the Air has no real weakness.



Lack of Optical drive is justified, but charging about $400 more over competitive Ultra Portable just cos of thinness is only Apple's way,...the least they could have done is to bundle the optical drive & iLife 08 in the cost of $1800. This is where Apple is extorting money, other then asking the users to pay for iPod touch update.



> Apple TV got new features and new UI too.



Few days back Zune 1.0 also got new features & new UI *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif



> Without any optical drive how can I install windows on the air?



If you want to install Windows on it, or reinstall Mac OS X then make sure you have the external CD drive for MBA. (that's Macbook Air not Masters in Business Administration *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif).



> which i often wonder why doesnt hp or compaq or sony do



Simple, PC companies go after mass market with Sane people.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



CINTEL ENTRINO said:


> have a doubt... in this pic what does RIM stand for... Reliance India Mobile.. !?
> 
> *www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2008/01/dsc_0143.jpg


Research In Motion. Blackberry wale log.


----------



## iMav (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



gx_saurav said:


> WiFi isn't everywhere, & you can not justify the lack of an ethernet port & only one USB 2.0 port....no matter how big macboy u r & how much u r in love with Jobs.


 air is not meant for india and will not genereate as much revenues as the iphone did, the iphone was still a mass product the air isnt as a productivity tool its pretty bad and usability is still a big  what are u gonna use it for?


gx_saurav said:


> Instead of carrying around 2 devices (Macbook Air & Optical Drive), a sane person will buy Macbook classic instead.


 exactly


gx_saurav said:


> Few days back Zune 1.0 also got new features & new UI


 i dont know what grudgy was trying to prove with that statement of his


gx_saurav said:


> Simple, PC companies go after mass market with Sane people.


 and vice versa ... sane people go for PCs


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah I guess multi touch mean hardware upgrade


----------



## goobimama (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



> Instead of carrying around 2 devices (Macbook Air & Optical Drive), a sane person will buy Macbook classic instead.Not sure about insane peoples...


I still don't get your fixation for an optical drive. You don't need an optical drive while on the move. And when you're home, you can use your other mac's optical drive. 



> Lack of Optical drive is justified, but charging about $400 more over competitive Ultra Portable just cos of thinness is only Apple's way


You realise the amount of custom silicon that has gone into this thing? Intel has not done this proccy as a wide market thing. The motherboard is custom. That hard drive is a really tiny one. With that much of miniaturization, things cost a lot more. A question though, iLife doesn't come bundled with this thing?


----------



## iMav (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

this just in from engadget who were trying out the movie rentals:


			
				engadget said:
			
		

> how come our Video tab looks nothing like Steve's? Oh right, the *rental transfers to iPods are for current generation* "iPod classic, iPod nano with video and iPod touch models" *only*. Where's the firmware love apple?


 err ... grudgy reading this  i hope u get my point abt how apple treats its customers


----------



## goobimama (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Yep. They are seemingly getting worse at it as days go by. Is Apple becoming the new MS?


----------



## aryayush (Jan 16, 2008)

Trackpads on all Apple notebooks are already capable of multi-touch. It just needs a software upgrade and, in all probability, Leopard v10.5.2 will bring those capabilities to all Apple notebooks.

However, I'm not very excited about that. "Multi-touch" is just the branding. The MacBook Air's trackpad does not do much extra. We already have the major features of that trackpad on ours too.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Guys, you're missing the whole point of MacBook Air. It's not for people who want to have a desktop replacement or a high end PC to do graphics, game, etc.. 

Have you people seen any busy International Airport? In Dubai, atleast 1 in every 10 souls have a laptop. They are mostly Businessmen or Students. For them this is perfect. My Boss had a Dell 12" which he got for Dhs 7,500+ (Rs 83,000). His peers all have a 12"/13" laptop. They travel a LOT. Atleast for a week in a month, they are out of Dubai. 

Even inside the flight (Emirates) I've seen many people with laptop, watching movies, listening songs or just doing something. Would it be comfortable with a 14"/15" laptop? It would be a lot inconvient in any economy class seat.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 16, 2008)

Well you hope and pray that those features are there on the 10.5.2. You never know, they might even charge $20 for it. 

Although, a lot of people are simply amazed by the multi-touch features of the Macbook Air trackpad. Well, I guess seeing is believing...


----------



## iMav (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



drgrudge said:


> Even inside the flight (Emirates) I've seen many people with laptop, watching movies, listening songs or just doing something. Would it be comfortable with a 14"/15" laptop? It would be a lot inconvient in any economy class seat.


 80GB hdd with no optical drive .... lets c how many movies i can watch


----------



## goobimama (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Yeah. Like your ultra powerful laptop is going to last more than an hour watching movies via the optical drive. 

I just want to see how light the thing is. From what I hear, it is almost too light...


----------



## aryayush (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Things where the MBA completely whacks all competing ultra-portable right where it hurts:
01. A 13.3" screen (1280x800).
02. A full backlit keyboard with 78 keys and ambient light sensor.
03. A Core 2 Duo processor.
04. Wi-Fi 802.11n.
05. A MagSafe power adapter.
06. The sheer size of the device.
07. Built-in videoconferencing.
08. 2GB RAM standard.
09. Five hours of battery life.
10. The remote optical drive feature.
11. Capability to run Mac OS X.

The only thing where some of the other ultra-portables beat it:
Price.

Guess which one is the king after all! Ha! Ha!


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



gx_saurav said:


> If you want to install Windows on it, or reinstall Mac OS X then make sure you have the external CD drive for MBA. (that's Macbook Air not Masters in Business Administration )



Might as well buy the high end nano for that much money, the car I mean

Its going to be expensive as hell when (and if) it comes to India


----------



## aryayush (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

There's no "if". It _is_ going to come to India, albeit after three months or so.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 16, 2008)

For what it's worth, I _have_ seen it.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



iMav said:


> 80GB hdd with no optical drive .... lets c how many movies i can watch


Dude. Are you acting smart now? 

Dubai to Chennai flight is 4 hours. Even after food and stuffs, you might have some 2.5 hrs. How much movies can you see? 

My MBP with 15" screen with 20% brightness can last over 4 hours and if it's movies, then 2.5hrs-3hrs which is more than enough to watch a movie. Also the lights will be out/dim in the flight, so you'll be reducing the brightness so I guess 2.5 hrs and movies should not be an issue. Most of the flights in the First Class/Business Class have charger point as well.


----------



## iMav (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

no, just being rational; which a trying to be fanboy cant 

however coming back t o the topic:

Air Accessories:

Here's the beef on the *$99 Superdrive*:


Slot-loading
Built-in short USB cord
Works with DVD±R DL, DVD±RW, CD-R/RW
Slightly bigger than a CD case at 5.47 x 5.47 x 0.67 inches
1.09 lbs
*gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2008/01/apple-mbair-superdrive-1.jpg *gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2008/01/apple-mbair-superdrive-3.jpg

The *$29 Ethernet adaptor *specs:


RJ-45 socket for 10/100BASE-T Ethernet
Built-in 4.6 in USB cord
Bus-powered USB 2.0
*gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2008/01/mummy.jpg

PS: the least the baldy cud have done is given the $29 ethernet port free with the Air ... but hey this is apple cant say anything


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



goobimama said:


> I still don't get your fixation for an optical drive. *You don't need an optical drive while on the move.* And when you're home, you can use your other mac's optical drive.


 
Goobi "you" don't need an optical drive while on the move, I might, Praka might, iMav might



> You realise the amount of custom silicon that has gone into this thing? Intel has not done this proccy as a wide market thing.


 
Lolz...goobi, if you had any idea about how the technology market works, then you would have known that this is simply the first step in Intel Mobile Phone platform, the System on chip type, in which CPU, chipset & memory are on teh same die.



> A question though, iLife doesn't come bundled with this thing?


 
iWork doesn't come bundled, you have to pay $80 more for it.



> The motherboard is custom. That hard drive is a really tiny one. With that much of miniaturization, things cost a lot more


 
Have a look at Via Mini-ITX platform available since ages which costs like dirt.



> Guys, you're missing the whole point of MacBook Air. It's not for people who want to have a desktop replacement or a high end PC to do graphics, game, etc..


 
Those "things" u mentioned people do on there laptop in "such" situations can be done on a UPMC or Asus EEE PC or even Mobile Phone etc. Why do we need a device worth $1800 for such "Work"



> 03. A Core 2 Duo processor.
> 04. Wi-Fi 802.11n.
> 07. Built-in videoconferencing.
> 08. 2GB RAM standard.
> ...


 
Have a look at the Ultra portable from Sony, these features are already there



drgrudge said:


> Dubai to Chennai flight is 4 hours. Even after food and stuffs, you might have some 2.5 hrs. How much movies can you see?


 
Means MBA is useless for all those who fly between cities other then dubai to chennai '


----------



## goobimama (Jan 16, 2008)

Huh? I meant seeing it in person...


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

^^ 
Not only MBA, any other laptop too.   But I think MBA will last long than any other Laptop including MBPs/MacBooks. 

Basic model of Song TZ is almost 33% more than the basic price of MBA. Toshiba (I think it almost costs as much as MBA) and Dell will only be the cheaper alternative in this segment. But then, people don't buy Apple for VFM and you should buy Apple because of VFM. No point cribbing here... I'm out of this thread.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

iWork has never been bundled with a Mac. Why should they start now? 

The EEE PC is a 4GB drive, small screen and low powered processor. It's an amazing machine no doubt, but you can't compare the two. The macbook has a 13" screen size in this small form factor (I would have liked it to have less of a bezel on the sides of the screen though...

I agree I don't know much about how electronics are made, but that board did look really really tiny (length of a pencil?). 

The battery of the Air lasts like 5 hours. It should easily pull off two movies on a single run. And it's really really unhealthy to watch more than two movies on a laptop at a stretch. Try that with a PC laptop and a big fat optical drive and we'll see what happens. 

As for the optical drive, I don't know which age you are living in. I can't remember the last time i slipped a disc in the iBook. The iMac maybe once in two weeks or so I might need to. Like I said, installing apps and such doesn't require any optical drive considering that your desktop at home has one. Now if only the Remote Disc thing supported direct disc burning, it would be great. I guess Toast can take care of that.


----------



## iMav (Jan 16, 2008)

hey guys what is the default location of the podcasts downloaded using itunes  and how to change it


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



goobimama said:


> iWork has never been bundled with a Mac. Why should they start now?


 
Because they are charging $1800 for that.


> The EEE PC is a 4GB drive, small screen and low powered processor. It's an amazing machine no doubt, but you can't compare the two. The macbook has a 13" screen size in this small form factor (I would have liked it to have less of a bezel on the sides of the screen though...


 
Both are supposed to be companion PCs.



> I agree I don't know much about how electronics are made, but that board did look really really tiny (length of a pencil?).


 
Via Mini-ITX form factor...



> As for the optical drive, I don't know which age you are living in. I can't remember the last time i slipped a disc in the iBook.


 
Again, u didn't but, but I did it today morning only, so choices differ.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 16, 2008)

It will definitely be in your Music folder (Username/Music/iTunes/iTunes library/Podcasts). Or just right click the podcast and hit reveal in Finder.

To change it, I guess the only way is to copy the file over to your desktop, then delete the podcast file, and add it to the library while holding option key (adds it to the library but doesn't copy the file)

A pretty funny post by Erica on TUAW. 



> *iTunes HD rentals: price discrimination against men*
> *www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.tuaw.com/media/2008/01/appletvtax.jpg
> So what is it with the "guy tax" that Apple has added to its Apple TV rentals? You know what I mean. Rentals are $3.99 for women, $4.99 for men. See? Look at the picture. Because few women (other than our Christina) are going to look at that pricing structure and say "Oh wow, honey. Let's pay a dollar more so that we can enjoy the romance and relationships with better pixel counts."
> 
> No, we women are going to say (except for Christina and a few others of her technical prowess) "What a rip!" and buy the SD version while our better halves explain in excruciating detail exactly why they bought that 1080p TV equipment in the first place, which we will ignore and still rent the cheaper version. And why? Because relationships are rarely improved by higher definition. In fact, it's the soft fuzziness (and lower cost) that keeps relationships mysterious and desirable.



Although I might disagree with her. My mom, who is totally non-techie, waits for me to get High Def versions of movies


----------



## goobimama (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Which one was it? And why did you feel the need to use that disc?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Which one was it? And why did you feel the need to use that disc?


 
Just wanted to see House Season 3 disk 1 & 2 again.

Backing up in a DVD of Rs 15 is far better then backing up via Time Machine in a Time Capsule which costs $299 atleast


----------



## iMav (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

u know even for business guys i find the possibility of ppl going for this are slim ... coz most of the businesses run windows now if i get a mac into the system though i can use it it will still give me my set of problems coz i cant make it do what windows can


----------



## iMav (Jan 16, 2008)

ah yes thanks goobi found it


----------



## goobimama (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



> Backing up in a DVD of Rs 15 is far better then backing up via Time Machine in a Time Capsule which costs $299 atleast


You say the stupidest things sometimes! 

(Although Aayush will disagree. He'll say it's all the time)


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 16, 2008)

HD for me any day!!!


----------



## d (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

i still dont know folks. one thing's certain though.. after i get my notebook.. everytime i fly, i'll find someone with a macbook air.. sit next to them.. open up my 0.25" thicker macbook pro.. and plug in usb drives, play crysis, and watch DVD movies and so on. 

amen!


----------



## yash (Jan 16, 2008)

aryayush said:


> However, I'm not very excited about that. "Multi-touch" is just the branding. The MacBook Air's trackpad does not do much extra. We already have the major features of that trackpad on ours too.



We have all except pinch and rotate. I don't care for three finger swipe. why move the whole wrist when you can press one button and go to the next one?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



d said:


> i still dont know folks. one thing's certain though.. after i get my notebook.. everytime i fly, i'll find someone with a macbook air.. sit next to them.. open up my 0.25" thicker macbook pro.. and plug in usb drives, play crysis, and watch DVD movies and so on.


 
U R such a tease for that person next to u


----------



## aryayush (Jan 16, 2008)

The main point is that all that Multi-touch goodness is just for those times when you're viewing pictures on your Mac. That doesn't happen too often on my Mac, at least.


----------



## getpriyanth (Jan 16, 2008)

yash said:


> I have asked on some videos posted by engaget and gizmodo to see what version of Leopard the macbook air on display there are running. I REALLY hope 10.5.2 brings this to all mac laptops.



thank you yash.... lets hope for this in new update



aryayush said:


> The main point is that all that Multi-touch goodness is just for those times when you're viewing pictures on your Mac. That doesn't happen too often on my Mac, at least.



but these kind of things attract new people to MAC


----------



## yash (Jan 16, 2008)

aryayush said:


> The main point is that all that Multi-touch goodness is just for those times when you're viewing pictures on your Mac. That doesn't happen too often on my Mac, at least.



didn't you see the demo with Finder? Its so easy to increase or decrease the size of the coverflow view with pinching! Same goes for thumbnail sizes. Increasing or decreasing font in a browser, and possibly more!

For me, if the pinching thing works in photoshop and illustrator, It will save me a lot of time!


----------



## goobimama (Jan 16, 2008)

^^ +1


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Well fact of the matter is that a hard drive of any type is a much better than any optical media!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

MacBook Air is good but I guess it cud've done with a IEEE1394 port with the existing usb 2.0 port. Also a usb to rj45 adaptor free would've made sense. All these things at $1800 would've been real good deal.

All those crying about only 1 usb port, use a hub! And those whining about no-optical drive, this isn't the first time a portable (rather an ultra portable) is being sold without an optical drive. Its been going around since ages now!



gx_saurav said:


> Lolz...goobi, if you had any idea about how the technology market works, then you would have known that this is simply the first step in Intel Mobile Phone platform, the System on chip type, in which CPU, chipset & memory are on teh same die.


You haf no idea about the fabrication of these chips, space, heat and the costs involved! At this moment, the cost seams ok. As technology advances we'll surely see a fall in price. But as of today, the cost of fabrication of SoC is exhorbitent!


----------



## goobimama (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

A 4GB flash drive costs 1500 bucks today. 1500 bucks! Why would someone need DVDs and such to transfer files?


----------



## aryayush (Jan 17, 2008)

Actually, I'd only seen the trackpad demos on Apple.com (and not the guided tour) before I made that comment.

I realise now that I was wrong. Apple, give it to us for free. C'mon! 

_____________________________________________

@Everyone,
Check out this awesome video. Very funny. Just make sure you read the full description on the right before you watch it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> MacBook Air is good but I guess it cud've done with a IEEE1394 port with the existing usb 2.0 port. *Also a usb to rj45 adaptor free would've made sense.* All these things at $1800 would've been real good deal.


 
It's available seperately for $29.



> All those crying about only 1 usb port, use a hub!


 
That beats the purpose of an ultra portable, if you have to carry so many things with u such as a LAN Adapter & HUB then what's the point of having an ultra portable.



> You haf no idea about the fabrication of these chips, space, heat and the costs involved! At this moment, the cost seams ok. As technology advances we'll surely see a fall in price. But as of today, the cost of fabrication of SoC is exhorbitent!


 
Have a look at Intel Montevina platform & others. If Intel starts fabricating Dothan or Original Pentium M CPU with 45nm fabrication process then that chip will get the same performance as before but will be very small as febrication technology has changed which makes it ideal for Mobile Phones. This is exectly what Intel is planning.



> *A 4GB flash drive costs 1500 bucks today. 1500 bucks*! Why would someone need DVDs and such to transfer files?


 
A 4.5 GB DVD costs 15 bucks today, 15 bucks. Why would someone need a flash drive of Rs 1500 to archive files. 

I never said optical drive is "only" for file transfer, it is also for file archiving. Don't know about you but instead of buying a Time Capsule or $300 & A 4 GB Pen drive of Rs 1,500 I would rather buy a Rs 15 DVD for archiving purpose & a 2 GB Pen drive which I bought from MS Company store for free for file transfer....


----------



## iMav (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

if u buy mac book air u will need:

1. *time capsule:* $300 for storing data (more as a portable hdd for ur air to access ur mbp data)
2. *usb to lan connector:* $29 (wtf!)
3. *Supredrive:* $99

now add this to the $1800 and also taxes now try carrying all of this wen ur on the move, not having any of this results in a major compromise, because wen ur on the move considering a moving working person - every now and then u need to connect to some1's network for data transfer (yes it happens), u need to burn or copy discs (no matter how obsolete they may seem to goobi they are still used and will be; even after dvd came cds are still used), 80GB hdd we all know how easily an 80gig can be filled

o and yeah not to forget the charger too


----------



## aryayush (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

@gx_saurav, You still archive files on DVDs? Welcome to 2000! LOL! 

@Everyone, I've replied to iMav's post in this thread. Please continue the discussion there! This thread has become very confusing.

@drgrudge,
Please merge this with the official Apple thread. Thank you!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



aryayush said:


> @gx_saurav, You still archive files on DVDs? Welcome to 2000! LOL!
> 
> @Everyone, I've replied to iMav's post in this thread. Please continue the discussion there! This thread has become very confusing.
> 
> ...


You have to when you have to archive 500GB of data and want the cheapest medium to do so .


----------



## goobimama (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



> I never said optical drive is "only" for file transfer, it is also for file archiving. Don't know about you but instead of buying a Time Capsule or $300 & A 4 GB Pen drive of Rs 1,500 I would rather buy a Rs 15 DVD for archiving purpose & a 2 GB Pen drive which I bought from MS Company store for free for file transfer....


Are you seriously going to do archiving while on the move? And if you really have to, a 2.5" portable hard drive would do the trick. That's cause DVDs have become really unrealiable. 

Also, What are you planning on archiving? Final Cut projects? Maybe some Logic Studio sound projects? Cause if that's the case this notebook is not the right one for you.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 17, 2008)

Just saw this:


> As the Time Capsule is otherwise identical to an Airport base, you can hang printers or USB drives off the unit and share those as you would with the older gear.


Suddenly, it starts to make all the more sense...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



iMav said:


> if u buy mac book air u will need:
> 
> 1. *time capsule:* $300 for storing data (more as a portable hdd for ur air to access ur mbp data)
> 2. *usb to lan connector:* $29 (wtf!)
> 3. *Supredrive:* $99


 
USB to Lan connector costs $5 on Newegg.
External Casing for a DVD Writer + Samsung DVD writer = $60 max
Time capsule is good in one thing, it is Apple Airport base station & a harddisk.  So it does the work of backup device & a wireless router. This makes it a must for Macbook air, as Time machine will not work with any other wireless storage device.



> @gx_saurav, You still archive files on DVDs? Welcome to 2000! LOL


 
Yeah, call me old school...but that's the way I am.

Do u expect me to send House season 4 to iMav in Mumbai in a Rs 1,500 Pen drive of 4 GB???? Nah, I would rather send him House season 4 on a Rs 15 DVD.

I have a 40 GB external HD (laptop HD + Casing) which I bought 2 years ago for a total of Rs 4000, I guess that's better then a Rs 1,500 pen drive.

I have lots of movies & TV shows. Well, I find them archiving in a DVD way better then a Harddisk, 4.5 GB of Space in Rs 15 is not a deal to laugh at....oh wait, it's not time capsule



> Are you seriously going to do archiving while on the move? And if you really have to, a 2.5" portable hard drive would do the trick.


 
If I have to take another drive with me, then what's the purpose of an Ultra Portable then...isn't it supposed to save me from all that clutter...

If I have to carry a Macbook Air, an External HD with me along with USB to RJ45 adapter,  then instead of all these atleast I would logically prefer to buy a Macbook instead.



> That's cause DVDs have become really unrealiable


 
Yeah, they are on a Mac platform where you cannot write a Multisession DVD or a multisession DVD-RW . No such reliability problem on Windows platform with Nero/Infrarecorder/other burning app.



> Also, What are you planning on archiving?.


 
Hmm...I don't know..maybe I want to see some movies in DVD while on the go, or transfer files from my Friend's Kodak Photo CD to my computer in an ISO image while on the go...or what not...Maybe I have to courier some files to mumbai & DVD is the best way then...


----------



## iMav (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

@goobster its not for archiving on the move it is about accessing the archieve on the move


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 17, 2008)

Come february I'll catch up with all the videos, man I've sucked up all the limit in my h250 plan!!!


----------



## aryayush (Jan 17, 2008)

What does?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 17, 2008)

Time Machine Capsule, I guess!!
But Milind I thought it already made sense, I think its a great idean. I plan to get one of those before I even think of MBA


----------



## goobimama (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



> Do u expect me to send House season 4 to iMav in Mumbai in a Rs 1,500 Pen drive of 4 GB???? Nah, I would rather send him House season 4 on a Rs 15 DVD.


No I don't. But I expect you to do that with a desktop computer cause that's where you get lots of speed, large hard drives and fast optical drives. I dont' expect you to think suddenly on your trip to birdland, "Oh! I'll send iMav some pirated material on DVD! If only I could do it here!"



> If I have to carry a Macbook Air, an External HD with me along with USB to RJ45 adapter, then instead of all these atleast I would logically prefer to buy a Macbook instead.


*There you have it.* The macbook air is not for everyone. There's a perfectly good laptop called the Macbook which many will find cheaper and more feature rich than the Air.


----------



## iMav (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

we are talking about drmed content


----------



## aryayush (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

@gx_saurav and goobimama,
Read your reply here.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Oh I forgot this thread existed, I was just wasting my time on our official thread and was surprised to see no one discussing the MacWorld!!

Anyways...



			
				drgrude said:
			
		

> Guys, you're missing the whole point of MacBook Air. It's not for people who want to have a desktop replacement or a high end PC to do graphics, game, etc..



Completely agree with this statement.
I mean one has to make his choice, you wanna make a powerful desktop replacement you gotta go for MBP, cutdown some money go for MB and the rest for style, performance in an envelope gotta go for the MacBook 'F*ing' Air.

No optical drive, No ethernet and for $1800.... man its a must buy!!!
In my honest opinion this is one of the most reasonably priced baby from apple.

@gx
Macbooks not shipping with Superdrive ... I think it is insane and I still complain
MacBook Air with no optical drive ... I think perfect, you don't need one


----------



## aryayush (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



jamesbond007 said:


> In my honest opinion this is one of the most reasonably priced baby from apple.


I don't agree with iMav and gx_saurav's stupid comments but I don't agree with this either. The price is definitely on the higher side and could have been lower. About $1500 would have been a much more reasonable price.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*

Okay let me take out 'one of the most reasonably priced baby from apple!!' from my comment.

1800$ is a steal for such a thing, boy Heidi Klum doesn't fit in an envelope !!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



gx_saurav said:


> It's available seperately for $29.


Thats what I'm sayin; its bad. For $1800 some accessories should've been bundled and this is one of them.



gx_saurav said:


> That beats the purpose of an ultra portable, if you have to carry so many things with u such as a LAN Adapter & HUB then what's the point of having an ultra portable.


You completely miss the point. Ultra portable is not your desktop-replacement! Not everywhere you may need a LAN connector. So, isn't it complicating the electronics and increasing the thickness?

You don't connect your printer, KB, mouse, cam, TV tuner, DV camcorder all the while and all at once. This beats the purpose of ultra portable! Why wudja wanna use an UP? To give prez, access ur mail on the move, video conf., etc. So a hub and a usb-to-lan connector are all the things that one will ever need, imho; which is kinda ok. But this misses an ieee1394 port and that is seriously bad!



gx_saurav said:


> Have a look at Intel Montevina platform & others. If Intel starts fabricating Dothan or Original Pentium M CPU with 45nm fabrication process then that chip will get the same performance as before but will be very small as febrication technology has changed which makes it ideal for Mobile Phones. This is exectly what Intel is planning.


I know you are the know-it-all types, but plz keep off from talking things like these...  I still say you haf ZERO idea of what you are talking about!!!!

While I think a price tag of $1800 is too much for MBA, there still is considerable cost involved as things get smaller and smaller.



gx_saurav said:


> A 4.5 GB DVD costs 15 bucks today, 15 bucks. Why would someone need a flash drive of Rs 1500 to archive files.


Very true. There is no cheaper media than a DVD-/+R for backup. And I think Apple has perfectly complemented the MBA with an external Superdrive (its better than hafing no option of any optical drive altogether!); but as always the price is on the higher side.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Thats what I'm sayin; its bad. For $1800 some accessories should've been bundled and this is one of them.


 
What else M I saying from day 1



> You completely miss the point. Ultra portable is not your desktop-replacement! Not everywhere you may need a LAN connector. So, isn't it complicating the electronics and increasing the thickness?


 
Yeah, so why not give the dongle & a hub free.



> You don't connect your printer, *KB*, *mouse*, *cam*, *TV tuner*, DV camcorder all the while and all at once.


 
I have the bolded items permanently connected.



> Why wudja wanna use an UP? To give prez, access ur mail on the move, video conf., etc. So a hub and a usb-to-lan connector are all the things that one will ever need, imho; which is kinda ok. But this misses an ieee1394 port and that is seriously bad!





> I still say you haf ZERO idea of what you are talking about!!!!


 
Have a look at Intel Roadmap shown by intel recently in CES & Anandtech.



> Very true. There is no cheaper media than a DVD-/+R for backup. And I think Apple has perfectly complemented the MBA with an external Superdrive (its better than hafing no option of any optical drive altogether!); but as always the price is on the higher side.


 
At least someone understood why I m still old school


----------



## aryayush (Jan 17, 2008)

*Please, for the love of God, continue the discussion here! I would be eternally grateful. Thank you!*


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 17, 2008)

Recently I had some requirements to use some office suites. I didn't have MS Office installed, only iWork. 

Pages is good, but somehow I feel Word is better. Maybe I'm used to it? The thing is it doesn't has a lot of features (90% of which you won't use) and cluttered unlike Word. 

But Pages is a pain in the ass (Mac) as it's not very compatible with .doc files. When I open some .doc file (for editing, otherwise TextEdit should be fine) it crashes sometimes. When I export to .doc, then the tables are not at all coming. 

This made me order MS Office 2008. I'm getting the Students and Lite edition as I don't use the extra cr@pware coming along in the Standard/Ultimate editions. 


What's your Office suite story? Are you getting MS office 2008?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



gx_saurav said:


> What else M I saying from day 1


 


gx_saurav said:


> Yeah, so why not give the dongle & a hub free.


Isn't it funny? Both of us are saying the same thing; then why are you fighting??? 



gx_saurav said:


> I have the bolded items permanently connected.


Even a 5 year old kid will laugh at this! With an ultra portable you carry your full sized keyboard and TV tuner???? What use are they in the middle of desert? Or when you are giving a prez. in a board room? Dude... you argue just for the heck of it. Talk some sense! Look at the target audience of MBA and then put forth your points.



gx_saurav said:


> Have a look at Intel Roadmap shown by intel recently in CES & Anandtech.


I know what Intel has planned. Why I mocked at you was coz of the fact that you said SoC is not that costly to fabricate and that older procs (P-M etc.) if manufactured at 45nm will give same perf.!!!  haha....



gx_saurav said:


> At least someone understood why I m still old school


Yep, am with you regarding the cheap media and backup. No arguments 

@Aayush
Don't bother. I guess the two threads would soon be merged  Or at least, should be!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Isn't it funny? Both of us are saying the same thing; then why are you fighting???


 
I m not fighting with you.




> Even a 5 year old kid will laugh at this! With an ultra portable you carry your full sized keyboard and TV tuner???? What use are they in the middle of desert? Or when you are giving a prez. in a board room? Dude... you argue just for the heck of it. Talk some sense! Look at the target audience of MBA and then put forth your points.


.

Oh! U asked for MBA, I told u about my desktop. Sorry...



> older procs (P-M etc.) if manufactured at 45nm will give same perf.!!!  haha....


 
That's what Intel is claming with the latest roadmap shown in CES.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



gx_saurav said:


> That's what Intel is claming with the latest roadmap shown in CES.


Thats interesting, can you post a link where Intel says that if Dothan is manufactured at 45nm it'll give same perf.? I'd surely like to read!


----------



## goobimama (Jan 17, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Recently I had some requirements to use some office suites. I didn't have MS Office installed, only iWork.
> 
> Pages is good, but somehow I feel Word is better. Maybe I'm used to it? The thing is it doesn't has a lot of features (90% of which you won't use) and cluttered unlike Word.
> 
> ...


 
Well when I first got the Mac, I was amazed by MS Office. Then I read a small time article about how great iWork is. What the hell, and I started using it. I've stopped using Office ever since. 

I will however admit that I don't share .doc files a lot. If I do come across one, it is generally a straightforward one that opens up fine in Pages. And as for sharing files, nothing comes close to sending a nicely formatted PDF. 

I don't have any use for a spreadsheet application so I can't say much about Numbers/Excel. Although, looking at both I would be more inclined towards Numbers. I'm sure Excel has some advanced features that might be needed in a professional area, but for home use, I think Numbers kicks ass.

As for Powerpoint, you can't really compare it with Keynote. It (keynote) is light years ahead and just keeps getting better. 

My Dad however comes across a lot of .Doc files and hence needed to buy Office 2008. Although, if he knows he is going to make a PDF, he'll straight away use Pages. Keynote is a given.



			
				infra said:
			
		

> Yep, am with you regarding the cheap media and backup. No argument


The thing with this guy is he wants to do backups even while he is doing a presentation or while on the move...AND he wants the form factor of a Macbook Air.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 18, 2008)

... and he wants several USB ports and FireWire and ethernet and a 500GB hard drive and a 4.0GHz processor and a washing machine at a price of $499!



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> @Aayush
> Don't bother. I guess the two threads would soon be merged  Or at least, should be!


No, they won't and shouldn't be. I've been stressing this point right from the first post itself that this is a thread for people who appreciate the company, Apple Inc. and its products. We don't want any arguments here. Ask goobimama or any other regular of this thread (except, perhaps, iMav) and they'll all agree. It is a much better place to be when gx_saurav isn't around with his lame theories and out of whack arguments.

That is why I created that other thread out there in the open. Just so that this thread is spared. Thank you for your understanding! It was a pleasure having you here and you're welcome to stay. 

(If you didn't get it, that last part was supposed to be funny. 8))


----------



## iMav (Jan 18, 2008)

ya right when a so called ultra portable gets f*cked by competition that is merely a few inch thicker then u come up with this lame comment  great going o macboy


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 18, 2008)

^^^ what else can u expect from macboys


----------



## aryayush (Jan 18, 2008)

goobimama said:


> As for Powerpoint, you can't really compare it with Keynote. It is light years ahead and just keeps getting better.


I hope you realise that your statement means exactly the opposite of what you intended it to mean. 



goobimama said:


> My Dad however comes across a lot of .Doc files and hence needed to *buy* Office 2008.


Really?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Macworld Conference and Expo 2008*



infra_red_dude said:


> Thats interesting, can you post a link where Intel says that if Dothan is manufactured at 45nm it'll give same perf.? I'd surely like to read!


 
Have a look here


----------



## goobimama (Jan 18, 2008)

Well I realised that the sentence sounded wrong, but what the hell. 

As for buying office, well, we aren't allowed to discuss illegal stuff on the forum right?


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 18, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I will however admit that I don't share .doc files a lot. If I do come across one, it is generally a straightforward one that opens up fine in Pages. And as for sharing files, nothing comes close to sending a nicely formatted PDF.
> 
> I don't have any use for a spreadsheet application so I can't say much about Numbers/Excel. Although, looking at both I would be more inclined towards Numbers. I'm sure Excel has some advanced features that might be needed in a professional area, but for home use, I think Numbers kicks ass.
> 
> ...


I just need Word processor and a presentation tool. That's the reason I'm going for Student's Edition. I tried this free word processor "Abhi Word" or something. I didn't like it. Didn't try out Neo Office. 

It's necessary that we need MS products, Office or Windows. Not that it's good and we like it, but we're forced to use it. Windows for testing, games, etc and this Word for .doc files. Pages exported to .pdf without any issues but it screws .doc files. 

The stupid MS office installed everything that came with it (including MS Messenger, Entourage, 2-3 other cr@p). I hoped to see the selective install thing but that didn't happen. Dunno how to uninstall the unwanted applications. On top of all this, it added icons in the Dock automatically and spoiling it. Had to manually remove the cr@p out of m dock.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 18, 2008)

There's a "Customise" button right before you click "install". At first I didn't realise and it installed all the apps on the iMac. Then I carefully checked and found that while installing on the iBook. 

Like I said, Office is a necessary evil when you are dealing with a lot of .Doc files and such. For me, start to finish is done in Pages, although most of my work is done in Indesign.

Forgot to mention: The new Office icons look really crappy in the dock.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 18, 2008)

You know what? I tried InDesign too! But that is a pro app and I need some time to start working on it. I needed to get the things done soon and I had no option but to go for Pages and export to .pdf which might be the ideal way we want to work everytime. 

The icons are better than Windows version. But they are no gonna stay in the Dock for sure. 

Got to pop in the CD and see if I can uninstall the 50% fluff I just installed.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 18, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Dunno how to uninstall the unwanted applications. On top of all this, it added icons in the Dock automatically and spoiling it. Had to manually remove the cr@p out of m dock.


 
Drag those apps u don't want to trash, & drag the icons out of dock


----------



## yash (Jan 18, 2008)

I am trying to send a file across to a windows user, but I keep getting error that you do not have sufficient privileges. even though I have connected as the administrator. I have enabled file sharing and allowed everyone to modify the file(because there's no one else on the wifi network)

Is this a leopard finder problem? can someone tell me how to get this to work?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 18, 2008)

This is a Windows networking problem. I can't tell you the pains I've had with networking two computers together. Did you try sending the file from a Windows PC to a windows PC?

Also, did you try writing those files from Windows to Mac? That is, you could access you mac disk from Windows and copy the files from there.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 18, 2008)

@yash

hey yash it was pretty easy for me to setup my PC to communicate with Mac and vice versa...
In case you should have missed something, follow this tut:
*lifehacker.com/software/mac-os-x/how-to-access-a-macs-files-on-your-pc-247541.php

and to connect from Mac to PC, you should have a folder shared in Windows and them from Finder --> connect to server --> smb://ip/user

ip --> Windows PC's ip 
user --> user account in Windows for which sharing is enabled


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 18, 2008)

yash said:


> I am trying to send a file across to a windows user, but I keep getting error that you do not have sufficient privileges. even though I have connected as the administrator. I have enabled file sharing and allowed everyone to modify the file(because there's no one else on the wifi network)
> 
> Is this a leopard finder problem? can someone tell me how to get this to work?


Did you run the File and Printer sharing wizard in Windows. I've seen that regardless of the sharing settings of the resource this wizard if not run (for me its in XP), that error crops up.

Offtopic:



gx_saurav said:


> Have a look here


Dude, you either haf some serious comprehension problems or you need to see an ophthalmologist! Where does it say what you posted? What it sayz is that the new chip would be intro'd with clockspeeds at which Dothan was intro'd and similar perf considering the fact that this chip is for mobile devices like the iPhone etc.

Point me to the line where it sayz that if Dothan is manufac. at 45nm process it'd give same performance!!! That is why I said inspite of you being know-it-all types you don't haf enuf knowledge in this field!!! So when you post something make sure it doesn't backfire!!!


----------



## goobimama (Jan 18, 2008)

^^^ Wikkked!


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 18, 2008)

This is interesting...

Mac users buying notebooks at alarming pace, more open minded than most


----------



## goobimama (Jan 18, 2008)

^^ LOL! I loved the first part of the last para!


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 18, 2008)

This totally weird thing happened in college today. Remember that php/MySQL project I was working on ? We had the final submissions today, and I'd taken my Mini to college since it was acting as my LocalServer.

I was trying to set it up there, but the keyboards refused to work there. I had to come home and take my own keyboard and only then could I proceed to the demo.


----------



## yash (Jan 19, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> @yash
> 
> hey yash it was pretty easy for me to setup my PC to communicate with Mac and vice versa...
> In case you should have missed something, follow this tut:
> ...



i am not trying to access mac from pc. I have a shared folder in windows. I am not using connect to server because i can just see the computer in the network in finder. I think the file write inability has something to do with the 'read only' attribute of the folder. I tried unchecking it and clicking apply, but it always comes back!


----------



## goobimama (Jan 19, 2008)

As in you tried changing the write ability while in Windows right? Anyway, I've had a lot of these problems. Sometimes the networking just works, sometimes no matter what you do, just don't happen. (and I'm talking about PC to PC networks here).


----------



## yash (Jan 19, 2008)

yes. Now this was with windows XP. I wonder if vista has it any better..

Also, I just noticed, my leopard partition has used 62.73 GB but the Time machine partition has only about 57 GB used! What the hell!


----------



## aryayush (Jan 19, 2008)

Leopard has a serious bug.

Go to /Users/<user>/.local. It is full of crap you've already deleted from your system.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 19, 2008)

aryayush said and I quote :
"It weighs in at 892 MB and is only 01:16 hours long, which means that they’ve chopped out what was probably the best part of the show, Randy Newman’s live performance."

So what do we get of it ?? Sarcasm ??? 

Anyways that download link launches iTunes, now 2 things 1) Is this hi quality video ?? 2) how do I save it ??


----------



## aryayush (Jan 19, 2008)

It wasn't sarcasm. I loved Randy Newman's performance and am therefore glad that I watched the streaming version and have it saved. 

That link does not just launch iTunes. It launches iTunes and takes you to the download page for that podcast on the iTunes Store. You'll just have to click on the 'Get Episode' button. If the link is not working well for you (though there is no reason why it shouldn't), you can manually go to the 'Podcasts' section of the iTunes Store and you'll find the keynote among the top ten podcasts.


----------



## iMav (Jan 19, 2008)

its no hi quality - its decent normal vcd quality add to that the fact that there is audio-video lag in the video ...


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 19, 2008)

I do not claim about apple as a whole but the iPod software team sure as hell is a gang of monkey typing the code.

Let me give you an example. I had like 350 MB of photos which I wanted to put on my iPod Classic 6G. Now as you know that iTunes is the way to go I fired up and asked it to sycn the 350MB to ipod. There wer like 8000 photos of 550-250kb each.

Now dear itunes started *optimizing* the images for iPod. Can you believe the so called optimized size of those images

10 GB
 Yes Ten Gigabytes. 

So much for optimization!


----------



## aryayush (Jan 19, 2008)

iMav said:


> its no hi quality - its decent normal vcd quality add to that the fact that there is audio-video lag in the video ...


1. It is DVD quality. Dude, don't you even know the difference between VCD and DVD quality? A resolution of 640x360 is not VCD quality.

2. The audio and video is perfectly synchronised, at least in the one I have on my Mac.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 19, 2008)

Guys meet Elise Frappier, Mac Chick of the Month. 

*www.macenstein.com/images/2008/mg_2008/2008_01/mg_jan_2008_1.jpg


----------



## iMav (Jan 19, 2008)

aryayush said:


> 1. It is DVD quality. Dude, don't you even know the difference between VCD and DVD quality? A resolution of 640x360 is not VCD quality.


 full screen it sux something i get on my vcds .... and not anywehre close to any of the dvds i have  and if thats the quality of itune rental movies ... hell it sux


aryayush said:


> 2. The audio and video is perfectly synchronised, at least in the one I have on my Mac.


sync i mean is that the audio is first steve jobs on video says it a later .... the lip movement and the audio out is not in sync


----------



## goobimama (Jan 19, 2008)

640x360? Aw shucks. I guess I'll get that 1.1GB file from brokenstones after all...

@Dr: Glad to know there's another fan of the Mac Chick of the month!


----------



## yash (Jan 19, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> I do not claim about apple as a whole but the iPod software team sure as hell is a gang of monkey typing the code.
> 
> Let me give you an example. I had like 350 MB of photos which I wanted to put on my iPod Classic 6G. Now as you know that iTunes is the way to go I fired up and asked it to sycn the 350MB to ipod. There wer like 8000 photos of 550-250kb each.
> 
> ...



HAHAHA! that's ridiculous! just like imovie creating thumbnails of my videos and the thumbnails size is larger than all my videos!


----------



## aryayush (Jan 19, 2008)

goobimama said:


> 640x360? Aw shucks. I guess I'll get that 1.1GB file from brokenstones after all...


If it's iMav's word you want to believe in, that's a different thing but let me tell you that the BS file and iTunes one have exactly the same resolution but the BS file has severe distortions and the audio/video gets out of sync sometimes. The iTunes one is a whole lot better.

However, the BS one has Randy Newman's performance, which you absolutely must watch!


----------



## iMav (Jan 19, 2008)

i downloadd the itunes 1 only  from itunes directory  now i dont know whether ur itunes store and my itunes store are different


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 19, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Guys meet Elise Frappier, Mac Chick of the Month.
> 
> *www.macenstein.com/images/2008/mg_2008/2008_01/mg_jan_2008_1.jpg


 
That's it, I m switching to Apple platform today, I m ordering a Macbook Air tomorrow only & buying an iPhone soon


----------



## RCuber (Jan 19, 2008)

iMav said:


> full screen it sux something i get on my vcds .... and not anywehre close to any of the dvds i have  and if thats the quality of itune rental movies ... hell it sux



This is a file about a video file I purchased a while back 
*files.myopera.com/GopiCharan/ScreenShots/video.JPG

check this screenshot when its in Full screen

I havent yet downloaded a movie via rental .. ill let you guys know when I download one.


----------



## iMav (Jan 19, 2008)

1. when did u reach the US
2. when did u get urself an itunes account


----------



## RCuber (Jan 19, 2008)

iMav said:


> 1. when did u reach the US
> 2. when did u get urself an itunes account


1. I dont even have a passport  
2. Last year 

3.. how do I pay for the music? .. via iTunes Gift Cards.


----------



## iMav (Jan 20, 2008)

i thought movie rentals are for US only  thats what steve said


----------



## goobimama (Jan 20, 2008)

Well if you have a US credit card that has made the account, you can pretty much use that anywhere in the world. It's just the credit card that decides where your account resides. A reason why we can't make iTunes accounts...


----------



## RCuber (Jan 20, 2008)

^^ I dont have a credit card too


----------



## goobimama (Jan 20, 2008)

@Charan: Dude. Hows is going. Good? Good. So could you give a little more info on how exactly you are doing this? Is there a credit card involved somewhere?


----------



## RCuber (Jan 20, 2008)

@goobi: I asked a friend of mine from US to buy a iTunes card and send the codes to me. I created a iTunes account via the instruction give in apple.com on how to use iTunes card. there is a option which lets you create a account without the need of giving credit card details, dont ask me where you can find that option cause I dont remember it. 

Once the account was created , I had a credit of say $25 .. the card value.
so when ever I buy a song,video or a game from the store.. the respective amount is deducted from my credit .. and the bill is sent to my friends address in the US .. 

when ever the money is over .. I just ask my friend to buy another card for me  .. obviously which I pay it later when he comes back to india 

is that clear goobi?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 20, 2008)

So you don't need a credit card to redeem a Gift card. That settles it then! I'm going right this instant and sending emails to all my contacts out there. Or maybe I'll just drop in a casual email saying Hi or something. You know, to cement that relationship.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 20, 2008)

Quoting someone:



> Apple explicitly says that the 8800GT will only work in the new systems.
> *store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPL...&nplm=MB137Z/A
> After waiting for a replacement/upgrade path for most of a year, Apple has basically stabbed us in the back. The X1900XT works fine - until you push it. Then it goes all wonky due to its' crummy heat sink. I want the 8800GT sooo badly, but now I find that my umpty thousand dollar system is a dead end. That is really annoying, since it's less than a year old.


:angry:


----------



## aryayush (Jan 20, 2008)

You still need a credit card (or cash in the States) to be able to buy the gift card, so it is basically the same thing anyway.

If anything, having an account is better because you don't have to spend in $25 increments and there are ways in which you can fund a bank account in the States directly from India if some relative/friend in the States is willing to represent that account.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 20, 2008)

aryayush said:


> You still need a credit card (or cash in the States) to be able to buy the gift card, so it is basically the same thing anyway.
> 
> If anything, having an account is better because you don't have to spend in $25 increments and there are ways in which you can fund a bank account in the States directly from India if some relative/friend in the States is willing to represent that account.



Dude I have a single iTunes account from the last 1 year and im buying music from the same account without using credit card. you are not restricted to just $25 or $50  , you can keep adding credit to your account, $500 or more can easily be added.. just one problem, you have to redeem multiple cards. 

But as you said you need someone is the US to buy the card and give you the redemption codes.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 20, 2008)

Just got the new version of Awaken 4.0.4, upgrading from 3.1. I must say, apps are finally showing a lot of core animation. While it is not loaded with animations, the effects are surely pleasing. The preferences fade into each other, stuff like that. Good things are ahead I guess. Can't wait for Delicious Library2


----------



## RCuber (Jan 20, 2008)

Guys I had a hickup when I tried to rent a movie  it said the address is invalid .. I also tried to buy another song but again gave me the same error. just added a space to the address in my Account info and everything went on smootly  , 

Just rented The Italian Job. the size is 1.24 GB downloading @ 233*KB*ps it says 2 hrs remaining .. 

its getting downloaded to itunes\downloads folder, subfolder includes The Italian Job (2003).tmp directory with which has 2 files. download.m4v and info.plst

time to sleep  , will check the file later ..

EDIT: Looks like the timebomb which manan had mentioned doesnot work anymore.. neway .. let me try it tmro


----------



## yash (Jan 20, 2008)

did you guys notice this too?
the macbook air keyboard has an eject button! ROFLMAO!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 20, 2008)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Guys meet Elise Frappier, Mac Chick of the Month.



???

On a personal level Movie rental is something that I feel is of no use for me. There are many others who may find this helpful but for me who prefers to own the media, its of little use.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 20, 2008)

You seriously prefer DVDs (physical media) to a digital copy? Also, the rental is priced at $3, which is like 120 bucks. Much better than buying the DVD for Rs. 600 if you ask me....


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 20, 2008)

I was reading this amazing article: How to Afford Anything. Halfway down there, found something interesting...


> I only bought my first computer when I needed a Mac to develop this website back in 2000 when the sorry windows computers my employer provided wouldn't cut it. (If all you do are email and web surfing, all I ever used were my employer's computers. I wouldn't buy my own computer for anything that I could do at work for free.)



So true! The guy lives frugally and yet buy a Mac.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 20, 2008)

goobimama said:


> You seriously prefer DVDs (physical media) to a digital copy? Also, the rental is priced at $3, which is like 120 bucks. Much better than buying the DVD for Rs. 600 if you ask me....


I agree on the cheaper part, but is there any offer like thing such that one has to pay lesser if he/she reorders the movie for a second time? Like say, half the rate?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 20, 2008)

@Dr: Kick-ass article man! Really well written. Given me some inspiration to save up for the Macbook Air


----------



## aryayush (Jan 20, 2008)

Both of you read the whole thing?! 

Hey, I've crossed four thousand posts. I never noticed.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 20, 2008)

Yep. Read the whole thing.

As for you crossing the magic 4k barrier:
*www.wondercliparts.com/congratulations/graphics/congratulation_graphics_4.gif


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 20, 2008)

I read it fully. But I don't agree on certain things like not having kids, etc.. but motivated to me to act on certain things I've been guilty...

goobi and myself joined the forums more or less at the same time and we have more or less the same amount of posts. How will reach 3k first?


----------



## aryayush (Jan 20, 2008)

goobimama said:


> As for you crossing the magic 4k barrier:
> *www.wondercliparts.com/congratulations/graphics/congratulation_graphics_4.gif


LOL! Thanks!


----------



## goobimama (Jan 20, 2008)

Sometimes I ask my folks why on earth did they have us. In my experience as being a kid, I've only found myself to be a drain on the resources, without which they would have lived a much more comfortable life.

"You won't understand why until you have kids" came the answer. Well, I'm assuming they are quite a joy to have, little 'you' running around the place.

**-*-*- But let's not deviate from the main topic at hand shall we? -*-*-**


----------



## aryayush (Jan 20, 2008)

WTF was _that_ all about!


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 20, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Sometimes I ask my folks why on earth did they have us. In my experience as being a kid, I've only found myself to be a drain on the resources, without which they would have lived a much more comfortable life.
> 
> "You won't understand why until you have kids" came the answer. Well, I'm assuming they are quite a joy to have, little 'you' running around the place.


That's touching!


----------



## goobimama (Jan 20, 2008)

aryayush said:


> WTF was _that_ all about!


Heheh! Well now I read it and realise what a girly thing it was for me to do. Wish I could take it back (by Dr has already quoted it...).

*Found this on mac OS X hints. *
If you activate Spaces (by pressing F8, by default), then use the "C" key to gather all open windows into the first space. (windows of hidden applications won't be affected. Neither will minimized windows.)

------
I thought I'd post this for those who aren't active in the Quick look world...
*Examine Installer Packages Using Quick Look*

Suspicious Package is a plugin for the Quick Look feature of Mac OS X 10.5 (Leopard). It allows you to preview the contents of a standard Apple installer package without launching the Installer. Just select the icon in the Finder and select Quick Look:

*www.mothersruin.com/software/images/SuspiciousPackage.jpg

You can click individual folder names to see their contents, or click the Show Contents button to see all content at once.
Homepage |
Download


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm totally in dark regarding this quick look and the plugins thing. What is this do anyway? Why the plugins. I can understand what goobi posted, but what's quick look by the way?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 20, 2008)

Quick Look is a new technology in Leopard by which you can preview files without opening any application. Simple select and Word/PDF/Music/Movie/whatever file in Finder, and hit the spacebar. Now since quick look has a plugin model, people have been writing for quick looking other file types like EPS, Indesign, FLV, the one i mentioned above.

Highly recommended are Betterzip's quicklook plugin and the Folderlook plugin.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 20, 2008)

You haven't ever pressed the spacebar when the Finder is active in Leopard?


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks a lot goobi! That's cool and looks even cooler.  

I got Folder View, BetterZip plugins.  

Newbies Check : (I'm a pro now :twsited
*www.quicklookplugins.com/
and 
*www.tuaw.com/2008/01/05/10-ways-to-get-the-most-out-of-quick-look/


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 20, 2008)

@goobi

Price is not the factor at all, I buy hindi movie dvds and I get English movies via FedEx thing. I have a massive collection of movies, Hindi around 50 DVD (all purchased), English 183 ( very very few purchased  ). The greatest advantage of owning media is you get to watch movies at your liesure!! and nothing means more important to me

@dr
By this time you have known what Quick Look is but just in case I request you to download Leopard Tour HD video from apple.com. You get to look quicklook in action in HD! In fact I guess every Mac fan worth his salt must download all those guided tour videos provided by apple.com
I've downloaded Leopard, iLife08, iPhone, iPod Touch, Get a Mac ads HD videos!!
BTW dr those links that you gave are great !! Keep them coming


----------



## yash (Jan 20, 2008)

I am trying to run an windows app that requires quicktime, in crossover. But it gives me a prompt saying that I should click yes to do to quicktime website and download it now or click no to exit. any workaround?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 21, 2008)

Dr was a little underwhelmed by Leopard. Now I realise the main reason for this. He don't know half that stuff that's in there! Even the guided tour is sort of limited in the showing the improvements across Leopard (but of course, I got all of them).

@Jamesbond: The thing is with rentals (in the US, which is what apple caters to nowadays), the internet connections are fast enough that you can watch the movie 30 seconds after clicking the rent button. Even in India if we had an unlimited 2mbps broadband connection, we could do the 'free rental' thing for movies, watch a 700MB within the hour. It's just that our internet sucks out here which makes us burn those DVDs.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 21, 2008)

Guys. You must check out this video. Scott McNutty of TUAW puts his Macbook pro next to the Macbook Air. I didn't realise how slim it was until I saw that! I don't think Apple can afford to put the macbook Air next to it's other notebooks cause it might make people think that the MB and the MBP are fat bricks. 
*www.tuaw.com/2008/01/17/macbook-air-hands-on/


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 21, 2008)

And this is iPhone Air.. 

*i15.tinypic.com/6ughfkp.jpg

took me 5 seconds to get the joke..lol


----------



## goobimama (Jan 21, 2008)

LOL! Took me 15 seconds to get the joke! Here I was, cursing my dial up!


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 21, 2008)

Leopard continues to surprise me. Goobi/other people had to tell me 80% of the things. But it's cool to discover things after some time even if you're using it for a long time now. 


Is there any other thing in Leopard that I might be aware of?


----------



## praka123 (Jan 21, 2008)

^*OS X* does not install on logical partitions


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 21, 2008)

Guys, look here: 
Porn in Windows and Linux


How to hide dirty stuffs in OS X?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 21, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Guys, look here:
> Porn in Windows and Linux
> 
> 
> How to hide dirty stuffs in OS X?


 
Simple, make an encrypted password protected expanding Disk Image & save movies in it. When you want to watch just double click on the DMG file & enter password. It is nothing but a big file on your harddisk which mounts & opens up for all access, once unmounted it gets locked again.

You cannot hide that DMG file in Finder though, so better name it something like "Pics of Vaishno Devi"


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 21, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Guys, look here:
> Porn in Windows and Linux
> 
> 
> How to hide dirty stuffs in OS X?



I personally use hide folders, pretty simple and straight forward!!
Man your dirty MOOOVIES folders is giving me goosebumps, I understand asian, black, white but WTF is horses ???? God what is it ??? 

@gx
I liked your solution, can you elaborate ??


----------



## aryayush (Jan 21, 2008)

yash said:


> I am trying to run an windows app that requires quicktime, in crossover. But it gives me a prompt saying that I should click yes to do to quicktime website and download it now or click no to exit. any workaround?


Have you tried installing the Windows version of QuickTime using CrossOver? Don't expect it to work with the one already installed on your Mac.

Which Windows application is it, by the way? 



goobimama said:


> @Jamesbond: The thing is with rentals (in the US, which is what apple caters to nowadays), the internet connections are fast enough that you can watch the movie 30 seconds after clicking the rent button. Even in India if we had an unlimited 2mbps broadband connection, we could do the 'free rental' thing for movies, watch a 700MB within the hour.


You could watch them within ten minutes, even in India, on those 2Mbps connections. You can start watching it even while it downloads. No need to wait for the whole thing to finish downloading. Just like YouTube. 



goobimama said:


> It's just that our internet sucks out here which makes us burn those DVDs.


That is the one _major_ problem with India. India is lagging behind all those USA-type nations in the field of technology just because of this one problem. If only we had an unlimited broadband connection with decent speeds, this country would be right up there with everyone else. We would have had an iTunes Store out here.

I would gladly pay Rs. 2,000-3,000 per month for an 8Mbps unlimited broadband connection. Airtel gives you a download limit of eight gigabytes.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 21, 2008)

@gx

I googled and got the elaborated version for your solution

@yash

I thought QT only plays videos, so what app is it that you wanna play ??


----------



## aryayush (Jan 21, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> You cannot hide that DMG file in Finder though, so better name it something like "Pics of Vaishno Devi"


Think before you speak, man! Even though I am an _Arya Samaaji_ and don't believe in so many different Gods and idol worship, etc., your comment still sounds very offensive to me. I can only imagine how pissed those people would be who believe in the "Goddess".



gx_saurav said:


> Simple, make an encrypted password protected expanding Disk Image & save movies in it. When you want to watch just double click on the DMG file & enter password. It is nothing but a big file on your harddisk which mounts & opens up for all access, once unmounted it gets locked again.


I can suggest even better methods elaborating on this one but damned will be the day when I help someone with any pornography related query. It's worse than helping someone try to install Mac OS X on a PC, and that's an unpardonable crime! 



drgrudge said:


> Leopard continues to surprise me. Goobi/other people had to tell me 80% of the things. But it's cool to discover things after some time even if you're using it for a long time now.


That's the best thing about Mac OS X. Though it has thinned down to a trickle after having spent one and a half year with the machine, OS X still continues to surprise me every now and then.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 21, 2008)

> You could watch them within ten minutes, even in India, on those 2Mbps connections. You can start watching it even while it downloads. No need to wait for the whole thing to finish downloading. Just like YouTube.


Was talking about the 'free rental' thing. You know, the rental services offered by torrentleech or one of those kinds...


----------



## aryayush (Jan 21, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> took me 5 seconds to get the joke..lol





goobimama said:


> LOL! Took me 15 seconds to get the joke! Here I was, cursing my dial up!


Probably took me half a second. You guys are pathetic. 



goobimama said:


> Was talking about the 'free rental' thing. You know, the rental services offered by torrentleech or one of those kinds...


Ah. Should've known.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 21, 2008)

@jamesbond: Open disk utility. Then click on "New Image". It will give you a dialog box asking for image size and such (if you select Sparseimage it will be ever expanding in size). Specify whatever size you want for your files. Give it 128bit protection and save it wherever. Click create. I think at this point it will ask for a password

Once it's done, just double click it, when mounting it will ask for a password. Enter the password and it will show up as a regular disk image on the desktop. Drag whatever files you want of it there, and when you are done, unmount it.

Ah. Also, (I think) you can fire up the terminal, make a new folder (mkdir .dirtypictures) with a '.' (period) in front of it. I'm not sure where it makes the folder, there should be some way in the terminal to control that (I think it's mkdir "users/jamesbond/dirtymovies/.dirtypictures". Now whenever you want to go to the folder, right click finder icon, "Go to Folder", and enter that folder name (if it's inside somewhere, enter it's path). 

Remember a print file list command in terminal will reveal all your folders so it's not perfect security.


----------



## yash (Jan 21, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Have you tried installing the Windows version of QuickTime using CrossOver? Don't expect it to work with the one already installed on your Mac.
> 
> Which Windows application is it, by the way?
> 
> ...





jamesbond007 said:


> @gx
> 
> I googled and got the elaborated version for your solution
> 
> ...



they're a couple of maya tutorials. The video is encrypted and cannot be played without the player that came with the cd...which is a windows exe


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 21, 2008)

yash said:


> they're a couple of maya tutorials. The video is encrypted and cannot be played without the player that came with the cd...which is a windows exe


 
Is that a Flash Projector? Where did you got it from? Is it GNOMON workshop based?


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh man...

Apple India has priced the MacBook Air for Rs. 96,100 + Tax !


----------



## praka123 (Jan 22, 2008)

^definitely tata nano unless u r drowned(drooling) for OS X Leopard


----------



## aryayush (Jan 22, 2008)

*MacHEADS The Movie*

I know which movie I'm gonna watch next. 



DARK LORD said:


> Oh man...
> 
> Apple India has priced the MacBook Air for Rs. 96,100 + Tax !


WTF! It's already here!! 

And the price is outrageous. $1,799 amounts to around Rs. 71,000 right now. They want one lac bucks for it! Rs. 29,000 extra!!

They're freaking nuts. I'm not buying it for a paisa more than Rs. 80,000. 

The description page says that it is "Ultra thin. Ultra portable. Ultra unlike anything else." They forgot to mention that it is "Ultra mind-bogglingly expensive!" I'm so pissed right now. 

This will be my first regional post on MacUser, where I'll truly bring the Indian perspective to it.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 22, 2008)

What's with people comparing everything to the Tata nano? What of all those who already own cars? Do they also have to forgo everything just cause they are priced similar to the nano?

Anyway, if and when I'm getting one, it's going to be shipped from Lala land itself. It's almost senseless buying it here. Unless it drops to around 80-85k, it's no go for me...


----------



## yash (Jan 22, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Is that a Flash Projector? Where did you got it from? Is it GNOMON workshop based?



flash projector? what do u mean?

no, Gnomon videos work fine. this one is alias maya techniques supertoons.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 22, 2008)

^^ Why not try it within Parallels? That should give it a much better windows environment than Crossover.

---------------------------
I thought this might be helpful. 


> *Baseline 1.0*
> 
> Where has all your disk space gone?
> 
> ...



----------

The latest iTunes/Frontrow update screwed up things! Now, in my TV shows list, each Season is separated. This is fine in iTunes, but when I am browsing through Front Row, and if I have say three seasons of a particular show, I get three different links in the menu. Earlier it was just one link, with all the shows listed from latest episode at the top, to first episode at the bottom...

---------
New feature of Awaken 4.0. Press and hold Menu button on remote and the time is displayed in large text on screen along with information on next alarm and such. Me very happy.


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 22, 2008)

Goobi, thanks for telling me ( us ) about Baseline 

The pricing of the MBA at 96K is totally outrageous. It still says "pending agency approval" though. I'd called up the Imagine store yesterday, they said its not yet reached us, but their office says it'll be priced around 95K or so.

Aayush, I'll be looking forward to that post in that case 

Query: Suppose I subscribe to some podcasts in iTunes, when do they get downloaded ? Can I schedule their time of download ?

Also, why am I not getting topic reply notifications anymore ?


----------



## yash (Jan 22, 2008)

I can play it fine in vmware fusion. but I just don't want that extra baggage of windows software for a little tutorial. I say I should have been able to just burn the video to a dvd so that i can just pop in the disk and watch it, but its not so. 

Anyways, I bought a bluetooth stereo heasdset. but the problem is, it can not be used for music and skype simultaneously. I can either use it as headphones or use it as headset... does anyone have a workaround for this?

the bluetooth menu
*img293.imageshack.us/img293/8424/bluetoothje9.jpg
sound input pref
*img299.imageshack.us/img299/1312/soundinputzg0.png
Sound output pref
*img299.imageshack.us/img299/1130/soundoutputlb6.jpg
Skype audio pref
*img145.imageshack.us/img145/9809/skypeaudioct5.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Jan 22, 2008)

DARK LORD said:


> I'd called up the Imagine store yesterday, they said its not yet reached us


That's obvious. It hasn't even started shipping in the U.S. yet. But the fact that it is up on the India Apple Online Store means that it will be available here sooner rather than later. 



DARK LORD said:


> Query: Suppose I subscribe to some podcasts in iTunes, when do they get downloaded ?


~/Music/iTunes/iTunes Library/Podcasts



DARK LORD said:


> Can I schedule their time of download ?


No, you cannot.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol, I got my $2000 MacBook Pro for Rs 72,000 along with a free iPod! I'll buy the Macs only in the USA. The price in India is insanely high. 

You guys are forgetting that even in USA, they have to pay tax which will come on top of $1800. The Tax for my MBP ($2k) in Texas was $163 (which is the maximum for any state in USA). But then some state dont have tax and the taxes are not the same. I shipped my MBP to Delaware state where there's no Tax. 


Aayush, not only in India, even in Dubai/UAE where there's NO TAX, it's expensive. MBP starts from Dhs 8,800 (Rs 96,500) and the 17" costs Dhs 12,000+ (Rs 1,32,000+).


----------



## aryayush (Jan 22, 2008)

I made a slight mistake, based on jamesbond007's post. The price of Rs. 96,100 is inclusive of taxes. All the prices indicated on the Apple Online Stores are inclusive of taxes, even those on the American Apple Online Store.

That only shaves Rs. 4,000 off the price though, so that's no big deal.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 22, 2008)

> Query: Suppose I subscribe to some podcasts in iTunes, when do they get downloaded ? Can I schedule their time of download ?


As soon as new episodes of the podcast are released, they are automatically downloaded (if you have subscribed to it). And if the podcast is synced with your ipod they get automatically transferred there as well.

As far I know, there's no way to schedule it other than make iTunes stop automatically downloading them in the podcasts options in the preferences.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 22, 2008)

Twenty-five people have already ordered MBAs at that exorbitant price in one day in India. I'm shocked. I'd thought that they wouldn't be able to sell a single unit.


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 22, 2008)

And you get that info from where ?


----------



## aryayush (Jan 22, 2008)

Apple India Sales department.


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 22, 2008)

I really wish that Steve should take a look at Apple India.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 22, 2008)

... We are after all a billion people!


----------



## aryayush (Jan 22, 2008)

The actual price of the MacBook Air is Rs. 91,500, inclusive of all taxes. The Online Store always lists higher prices than what they actually are.

But still, it is too damn expensive.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 22, 2008)

So, new iPod Nano (Pink) huh.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 22, 2008)

best gift for the Macgals


----------



## yash (Jan 22, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I made a slight mistake, based on jamesbond007's post. The price of Rs. 96,100 is inclusive of taxes. All the prices indicated on the Apple Online Stores are inclusive of taxes, even those on the American Apple Online Store.
> 
> That only shaves Rs. 4,000 off the price though, so that's no big deal.



prices on apple canada store are not inclusive of taxes!

Just a few minutes ago, when I woke up my computer from sleep, I couldn't move my mouse or use the keyboard. It was acting really strange. for a while, I could use my wacom tablet, but then the wacom tablet stopped working. the blue light on it started blinking... (it should be on constantly) I tried to restart it, but because nothing was working, I couldn't do anything. I closed the lid and opened it again. The trackpad would work for a few seconds and stop working again! so I turned it off by pressing and holding the power button for a few seconds and then started it up to make this post. 
what could have caused that? any idea?


----------



## aryayush (Jan 22, 2008)

Your Mac is messed up. Get it replaced or something.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 22, 2008)

^^ its a hung System.. thats all ..


----------



## yash (Jan 22, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Your Mac is messed up. Get it replaced or something.



are you serious?


----------



## aryayush (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, I am. You don't have to spend so much time troubleshooting a Mac.

Jot down some of the serious problems with it with steps on how to reproduce the problem. If you have a few solid problems, you should get due attention from the Apple Store guys without any issues. Visit the Genius Bar, maybe.


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 22, 2008)

John Mayer already owns a MacBook Air. So that's what you get if you know Steve personally.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 22, 2008)

@yash: Me too would give you the same advice. There's too many problems for you to deal with.


----------



## yash (Jan 23, 2008)

the thing is, not all of these problems are reproducible. and I don't know which or how many are software based and how many are hardware related.

I called up apple support, and they said I should try manually installing the keyboard update again. Lets see.


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 23, 2008)

This one totally had me in splits.

*regmedia.co.uk/2008/01/19/macbookcommodorecompare.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Jan 23, 2008)

LOL! That was funny. 

______________________________

*Hit Me On My iPhone*


----------



## yash (Jan 23, 2008)

aryayush said:


> *Hit Me On My iPhone*



Oh yeah. that was amazing! 

In other news, 10.5.2 update possibly coming this friday! YAY!


----------



## aryayush (Jan 23, 2008)

Here's a free tip from me for all those who are willing to listen. During these cold winter days, run some very resource hungry applications on your Mac notebook and within five minutes it will be heated enough to allow you to warm your hands. Works best if you have a MacBook Pro. 

______________________________________________

[offtopic]

Can someone guess who this girl is?

*img182.imageshack.us/img182/97/picture1dy5.jpg

[/offtopic]


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 23, 2008)

*Get the best out of your Mac *
Aayush says a resource hungry application running on a Mac will produce enough heat to keep you warm during winter. 

Proud MacBook Pro owners tell that the left hand side of the trackpad produce all the heat and nil heat on the other side. Also they say, it's not necessary to run any resource hungry application, using your MBP for 10 minutes is sufficient to keep you cozy when the temperatures dip. 


I've seen her in some movie. Can't recollect which movie...


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 23, 2008)

My Mini's Exhaust at the back is warm enough


----------



## goobimama (Jan 23, 2008)

That girl seems to be the chick from heroes when she was young. Isn't it?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 23, 2008)

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 23, 2008)

^^ Seems like her !


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 23, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Hayden Panettiere


She is her. The movie I forgot to recollect was "Remember the Titans". 

She has grown into a fine chick!


----------



## aryayush (Jan 23, 2008)

goobimama said:


> That girl seems to be the chick from heroes when she was young. Isn't it?


Damn! I was so proud of myself for having recognised her. 

____________________________________________

What the heck is wrong with Apple's share prices? $129!! Why is it crashing!

I know the whole market is falling but Apple has no reason to suffer the same fate. 

______________________________________

If someone here is still in any doubt over how thin the MacBook Air really is, you have to watch this funny video. It does not even show the MacBook Air but trust me, you'll gain some perspective.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 23, 2008)

Apple stock at $129? This is seriously a time to buy that Apple stock.

Anyone know how I could get my hands on some?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 24, 2008)

Anyone tried this? Gonna get it and see what it's like. Maybe for some light image editing...



> *Iris - the ultimate image editor for Mac OS X.*
> Designed from the ground up specifically for Mac users, Iris provides a powerful, intuitive, and easy-to-use solution for all your photo editing needs.
> 
> *nolobe.com/img/irisscreenshot.jpg
> ...


----------



## aryayush (Jan 24, 2008)

Frankly, I'm tired of all these image editors for Mac OS X cropping up all over the place. How many does a person need, honestly! And is there something wrong with Photoshop that needs fixing?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 24, 2008)

aryayush said:


> is there something wrong with Photoshop that needs fixing?


 
Ya, it's price. Too bad you don't have something free like Paint.net on your Mac OS Platform. That's the best free Photoshop alternative which works gr8



goobimama said:


> Anyone tried this? Gonna get it and see what it's like. Maybe for some light image editing...


 
Thanx god, I was sick of pallated UI of sea shore


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 24, 2008)

The first thing I did this morning having my cup of green tea was downloading Iris. I'm gonna install and try it out. 




aryayush said:


> Frankly, I'm tired of all these image editors for Mac OS X cropping up all over the place. How many does a person need, honestly! And is there something wrong with Photoshop that needs fixing?


Because Photoshop is a Pro software and it takes time to master. I've using it for a year and I know about 1% or less stuff of Photoshop. I still Google for things which I want to do to my images. 

Yeah, there's one thing that need fixing. I can't afford $xxx for my business. We all know how much you paid for Photoshop, but those things can't be done for Businesses. Didn't you read that Adobe is snooping on CS3 users? In fact even home users need to fret. 

Another thing is, if my needs is limited, then why go for a complicated app? According to ProBlogger [14 Essential Mac OS X Applications for Bloggers] - "My blogging changed the day I installed ImageWell. I use it to create most of the images that you see here on ProBlogger. It’s fantastic taking an image, doing quick crops, adding words, putting shadows around images, taking them and making them have curved corners etc. Sure you can do this in Photoshop - but ImageWell is much lighter weight, quick to use and is easy to use."




gx_saurav said:


> Ya, it's price. Too bad you don't have something free like Paint.net on your Mac OS Platform. That's the best free Photoshop alternative which works gr8


Paint.net is for Windows only. 



gx_saurav said:


> Thanx god, I was sick of pallated UI of sea shore


Seashore is the next best to Photoshop of the Image editors I've tried. It's GIMP based, only that you don't need X11. I was using that in all the time I was running Tiger.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 24, 2008)

Photoshop needs some interface changes. I realise the palettes are now much better organised and stuff, but it still carries the same sort of interface that it did in it's early days. If only Adobe could maybe fuse the interface of Lightroom, but keep the functionality of Photoshop.

Of course the Pro users will complain cause everything is different, but maybe for one or two versions they could provide the option to use either the old-style interface or new one. Just to smooth things in.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 24, 2008)

Guys check out my iTunes Rentals Review


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 24, 2008)

Boost the Volume in QuickTime Player. The trick that Aayush  posted some time back.


----------



## yash (Jan 25, 2008)

OK! my warranty period expired and dad refused to let me buy an extended warranty. So my mac is out of the crib. I am gonna be documenting all the problems I have with my mac seriously from now on!


----------



## goobimama (Jan 25, 2008)

Dr, nice to know you are using Quicktime player


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 25, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Dr, nice to know you are using Quicktime player


I use Both VLC and QT but mainly VLC.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 25, 2008)

On tuaw:


> All you have to do is open the Spaces preference pane (Apple Menu > System Preferences > Exposé and Spaces > Spaces tab). Once there, just drag the application you would like to add to the specific space in the overview pane.


Cool! I didn't know one could just drag an application into the space proxy. Went through the whole add application routine...

--------------------
*Deskshade 2.1*
DeskShade cures boring and cluttered desktops. Why bother with a desktop picture when it's covered by ugly icons? Are you happy with a static background? Download Now and get one step closer to desktop nirvana.
•	Tidy up your desktop without having to do any cleanup work
•	DeskLock catches sneaky family and co-workers red handed
•	Build a collection: drag pictures straight from a web page to DeskShade
•	Easy desktop variations with the built-in color shifting
•	Enrich your experience with cinematic desktop transitions
•	Play full screen movies in DeskMovie for unobtrusive viewingDeskShade cures boring and cluttered desktops
Macrabbit.com

Edit: Wow! Deskshade is amazing! Recommended by Milind.


----------



## getpriyanth (Jan 25, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> I use Both VLC and QT but mainly VLC.


R u people really happy with VLC???

When ever i try dragging the time bar.... of course there is a shift in video... but it takes  5 sec to get the image clear.....

did anyone face this problem???


----------



## iMav (Jan 25, 2008)

getpriyanth said:


> When ever i try dragging the time bar.... of course there is a shift in video... but it takes  5 sec to get the image clear.....
> 
> did anyone face this problem???


affects windows too


----------



## goobimama (Jan 25, 2008)

That problem is usually associated with VCDs (MPG1 is it?). Anyway, I don't use VLC at all these days so I can't say.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 25, 2008)

getpriyanth said:


> R u people really happy with VLC???
> 
> When ever i try dragging the time bar.... of course there is a shift in video... but it takes  5 sec to get the image clear.....
> 
> did anyone face this problem???


Yeah happens sometimes. But it affects .wmv files afaik. 

But I love VLC, it's advantages overshadow it's limitations.


----------



## getpriyanth (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks a loot friends




goobimama said:


> That problem is usually associated with VCDs (MPG1 is it?). Anyway, I don't use VLC at all these days so I can't say.



then how you play any other formats not supported by Quick Time???


----------



## napster007 (Jan 26, 2008)

off topic :  "u ppl don't always have to pay for the expensive softwares".

then again u all know that already


----------



## goobimama (Jan 26, 2008)

Well I don't really come across any formats that don't play with quicktime. Real Media doesnt play and WMV gives problems. But I've learnt to avoid those. Perian (www.perian.org) takes care of the rest...


----------



## yash (Jan 26, 2008)

I am trying to play a video which has .mkv extension and h.264 video and DTS 6 channel audio. the audio doesn't work in quicktime. i have latest perian installed. i get the message some components might be required to play this file... 

it works fine in vlc. how do i get it to work in quicktime?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 26, 2008)

Yep. DTS doesn't work for me as well. I remember there was a quicktime component for DTS, but I just can't find it. I guess I'll resume my search for it.


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 26, 2008)

^^ Nice siggy!


----------



## goobimama (Jan 27, 2008)

To those who came in late. I just thought I'd share this:
To select text blocks, hold down Command+Option and drag a box. Very useful in cases of selecting text in a multi column PDF, or well, it's useful in many situations. I've noticed though that this feature is non-existent in Safari 3 (I'm not sure if it was there in Safari 2 in the first place)

All you iTunesers, a must check out App, Coversutra. I thought at first this was an album cover finder, but little did I know. I was using Synergy all along, but this one is really really polished. I love the music search feature!

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Coversutra 2.0*


> We all love music. Whether we‘re browsing the Internet, editing some pictures in Photoshop or writing the next bestseller in Pages, music is always by our side.
> 
> But isn‘t it annoying to switch to iTunes just to select a different song or pause playback?
> 
> ...


----------



## yash (Jan 27, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Yep. DTS doesn't work for me as well. I remember there was a quicktime component for DTS, but I just can't find it. I guess I'll resume my search for it.



In my searches, I get a lot of links leading to perian. but apparently, they are just requests or milestones they want to achieve in a later version.


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 27, 2008)

I was working on an iMovie project 2 days ago. I exported the movie using QuickTime as avi and it created a 4GB avi file for just 37 minutes.
BUT, the file refuses to play.

Again, I exported the file using the other option, and it made a nice 800MB .m4v file. But if I use this to write a VCD, the quality of the video in the VCD is as bad as an old movie's print.

What's the exact procedure I need to follow ?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 27, 2008)

Export it a s regular avi and then use some converter to convert it using the divx/xvid/h.264 codec in the avi container.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 27, 2008)

iMovie 08? I'd say get iMovie 06. That's much better than the new one. I think the new one is just a sort of testing iMovie. It's fun for small videos, but when it comes to larger projects, the older one really rocks.

@pathik: Ever worked with iMovie before? Cause I don't think it exports as plain avi...


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes, it is iMovie '08. Does iMovie '06 work along with '08 as an independent app ? Can I install only iMovie '06 without iPHoto and others ?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 27, 2008)

iMovie 06 is a free download for iLife 08 users. Actually, when you are upgrading from iLife 06 to 08, iMovie 06 is left untouched. Apple knew the shortcomings of the new version and has left the old one untouched. 
*www.apple.com/support/downloads/imovieHD6.html


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow, thanks goobi 
So I just download this and it'll be an independent app ?

The greatest thing about me in iMovie '06 is its TimeLine view


----------



## goobimama (Jan 27, 2008)

It's also got video effects, and a lot of other customization. I hope it comes back in a newer version of iMovie... cause I for one get stumped with Final Cut Studio...


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 27, 2008)

Errr.... there was a question above it :-s. I'm sorry, but I just need to make sure


----------



## goobimama (Jan 27, 2008)

Yep. It will work separate from iMovie 08. Although, I'm not sure whether the iLife media browser will work correctly, being that the new media browser incorporates iPhoto events and such.

You can't however import iMovie 08 projects into iMovie 06 (the reverse of which is true)


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 27, 2008)

Awesome !

It's now in the iGetter queue ! 

Thanks

I'm just wondering though, how will this solve the "burning to VCD loses quality" problem ?


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 27, 2008)

Yesterday I opened iCal. Today I'm seeing that it's showing Jan 26. When I open iCal, it shows Jan 27 but when I quit it shows Jan 26. How to rectify this issue?


----------



## iMav (Jan 27, 2008)

presenting macbook air craft :
*cache.gawker.com/assets/images/4/2008/01/thumb463x_Macbook%20Air%20Ports%20GI.jpg


----------



## goobimama (Jan 27, 2008)

Well at least it doesn't show 17th July anymore 

Not sure what your issue is. Mine's working fine.


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 27, 2008)

Does ( did ) July 17th have any significance ?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 27, 2008)

Can anyone plz tell me wat d current price of iPod shuffle.....??


----------



## yash (Jan 27, 2008)

iMav said:


> presenting macbook air craft :
> *cache.gawker.com/assets/images/4/2008/01/thumb463x_Macbook%20Air%20Ports%20GI.jpg



haha! did you do that?


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 27, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> Can anyone plz tell me wat d current price of iPod shuffle.....??



www.apple.co.in ( + - 300 bucks )



yash said:


> haha! did you do that?


Right click image --> Open image in new tab --> See URL.


----------



## iMav (Jan 28, 2008)

oops sorry it from gizmodo

*source*


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow! It automatically got to Jan 28 and it's not open.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 28, 2008)

@jinmatt: The official price is 4.5k. However you can get it for even 3.2k or so...

@Dr: That's one of the new "features" of leopard. The iCal icon shows the current date.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 28, 2008)

^^ 
I know that goobi! But 2 days back I opened and yesterday it didn't change to Jan 27 for god know what reason. Now back to normal. 


Now I need a external adapter for older generation iPod. How much does it cost? Also what is it called?


----------



## iMav (Jan 28, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Now I need a external adapter for older generation iPod. How much does it cost? Also what is it called?


i have 1 byYES cost me 250/- as compared to the 3k of the apple adapter


----------



## goobimama (Jan 28, 2008)

External adapter? As in to charge an iPod? It's called an iPod charger. The official one is a little expensive. But you can get ones off the market for like 200 bucks or so. It's basically a charger with a USB port at the end.


----------



## iMav (Jan 28, 2008)

goobimama said:


> basically a charger with a USB port at the end.


it doesnt have a usb end but the ipod port at the the end
the 1 by apple is just an adapter which uses the ipod bundled cable thats an usb adapter but the normal cheaper ones are like any other adapter with an ipod male port at the end


----------



## goobimama (Jan 28, 2008)

Ah. Thats nice...


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 28, 2008)

iMav said:


> i have 1 byYES cost me 250/- as compared to the 3k of the apple adapter


Can you post some pics? Nothing will happen to the iPod naa?


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 28, 2008)

iMav said:


> i have 1 byYES cost me 250/- as compared to the 3k of the apple adapter



3000!

*Three Thousand*

I better take care of my iPod cable.

<Chokes>


----------



## getpriyanth (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi friends,

I want get my place (factory) wified..... so can u suggest me a good router???

coverage radius required is 200ft...... shall i go for Linksys...... suggest me model number for this!!!!!

thank you


----------



## goobimama (Jan 28, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> 3000!
> 
> *Three Thousand*
> 
> ...


The official one is 1.2k, which though less than the 3k mentioned above, is still very high. And you still need your iPod cable for it to work (it's a wall plug with a regular USB port at the end)



getpriyanth said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I want get my place (factory) wified..... so can u suggest me a good router???
> 
> ...


I'm using a linksys WRT54G router which is pretty nice. I'm not very sure about it's radius, but i can work from pretty far out. At least the internet works from quite a distance. It's got two antennas...


----------



## iMav (Jan 28, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Can you post some pics? Nothing will happen to the iPod naa?


nothing has happend so far to any of the ipods i have charged using it 

here are the images:

*img82.imageshack.us/img82/310/dscn2322uf1.jpg

*img82.imageshack.us/img82/5866/dscn2323zw8.jpg

this is the apple 3k adapter:

*store.apple.com/Catalog/US/Images/hero-poweradapter.jpg


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 28, 2008)

^^ 
Thanks for the pics. Going to buy it... will work with the older generation iPod Nano naa?


----------



## iMav (Jan 28, 2008)

ya nano gen 1 it works


----------



## getpriyanth (Jan 28, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I'm using a linksys WRT54G router which is pretty nice. I'm not very sure about it's radius, but i can work from pretty far out. At least the internet works from quite a distance. It's got two antennas...



oh thats fine... thank you.....


----------



## RCuber (Jan 28, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> ^^
> Thanks for the pics. Going to buy it... will work with the older generation iPod Nano naa?



Check with HCL chargers , they are official sell of ipod accessories also the ones built by them. I have seen a charger by HCL.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 28, 2008)

And how much for the cable goobi?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 28, 2008)

I have no idea really. But I would assume an original Apple cable would set you back for around 1k, (it's usually $19 or $29 for accessories). Third party cables should be around for cheaper though I guess.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 28, 2008)

A grand for a cable!

<faints>


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 28, 2008)

I have 50+ images that I want to resize. Is there any tool available to mass resize to a same size ?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 28, 2008)

one option is 
Crossover >> Irfanview.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 28, 2008)

Common now Pathiks. This is the mac we are talking about! If there's anything that's in plenty on the Mac, it's photo editing software!

Resize Em' All:
*www.eagle-of-liberty.com/resizeemall/

You can also create an Automator workflow (or download one if you will) for batch resizing images with built in functionality.

There's also Photodrop widget, and Imagewell, but those may not be too good for batch resizing.

If you have photoshop open, you can do your resizing there itself.


----------



## spironox (Jan 28, 2008)

*Panic: we are hanging here*

Dear friends

Finally I got a Leopard retail edition for me but all the smiles just went to sweats on the eyebrow! 
Reason : when I try to boot form the DVD I get the following error and the Mac just go blip. I mean nothing works it just hangs at the panic 
I have tried to take the screen snap using a digital camera but the resulting resolution is not that good 

Config of my MAC iBook G4 (late 2004 model )
             Processor: 1.07 GHz Power Pc G4
              Memory: 512 MB DDR SDRAM
             System Software Overview: MAC OS X 10.5 (9A527) (beta is working well)
              Kernel Version : Darwin 9.0.0b5

 I think it satisfies the basic requirement for leopard I guess


Following is the syntax of the error that occurs when I try to install the MAC OS X (LEOPARD) and at the back ground there is this msg asking me to press the power button to restart the iBook  

Panic(apu 0 caller 0x0036C4F0): “Unable to find driver for this platform : \”PowerBook6,5\”.\n”@SourceCache/xnu/xnu-128/iokit/Kernel/IOPlatformExpert.cpp:1378
Latest Stack backtrace for cpu 0:
	Backtrace:
		0x0009AD18 0x0009B6BC 0x0036C4F0 0x00341D14 0x00344D18 0x00343E38
		0x000AFE54
Proceeding aback via exception chain:
	Exception chain (sv=0x9ada00)
		PC=0x00000000; MSR=0x0000D030; DAR=0x00000000; DSISR=0x00000000; LR=0x00000000; R1=0x00000000; XCP=0x00000000; (unknown)


BSD process name corresponding to the current thread unknown

Mac OS version:
Not yet set

Kernel version
Darwin Kernel  Version 9.0.0: Tue0c

*No debugger configured – dumping debug information
MSR=00001030
Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
Backtrace:
             		0x0009AD18 0x0009B6BC 0x0036C4F0 0x00341D14 0x00344D18 0x00343E38
		0x000AFE54
Proceeding aback via exception chain:
 	Exception chain (sv=0x9ada00)
	 	PC=0x00000000; MSR=0x0000D030; DAR=0x00000000; DSISR=0x00000000; LR=0x00000000; R1=0x00000000; XCP=0x00000000; (unknown)

BSD process name corresponding to the current thread unknown

Panic: we are hanging here. . . *

Please help me with the matter as the beta version updating is now halted by Mac and I am caught between both the worlds

PS the both are the cam images of the problem ..poor quality image regretted 

*img175.imageshack.us/img175/1038/img0047iv0.th.jpg

*img175.imageshack.us/img175/1038/img0047iv0.jpg

*img175.imageshack.us/img175/1038/img0047iv0.jpg


Warm regards 


Spironox


----------



## spironox (Jan 28, 2008)

^^^ arya/milind  here goes my another problem


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow... I was looking for a software to resize images not knowing that the same was possible in our very own Preview ?

Way to go apple !


----------



## goobimama (Jan 28, 2008)

^^ It is?
EDIT: Oh I see...
----------------------------
Anyone check out this video of the Macbook Paper?
*www.tuaw.com/2008/01/28/found-footage-macbook-paper/
I totally flipped out watching it. 

@spinox: No idea what the issue is dude. I'll see what I can do though.


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 28, 2008)

Lol... the video made my day.. totally !


----------



## yash (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Panic: we are hanging here*



spironox said:


> Dear friends
> 
> Finally I got a Leopard retail edition for me but all the smiles just went to sweats on the eyebrow!
> Reason : when I try to boot form the DVD I get the following error and the Mac just go blip. I mean nothing works it just hangs at the panic
> ...



sorry, i have NO idea. i keep running into problems too, but this never happened to me.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 28, 2008)

@spinny: Do you have the Leopard BETA installed currently? I'm not familiar with build numbers and such. Also, did you try to 'upgrade' or 'clean install'. (Or did it not even get to the install menu?)


----------



## iMav (Jan 28, 2008)

this is pretty much like a menu that appears on a lot of hackintoshes


----------



## praka123 (Jan 29, 2008)

@spironox:kernel panic!and the backtrace is worth zero clues 
I think,this can be a case of apm vs acpi bug!check ur bios and disable apm.

also,use IRC for online help ontime  below is the OS X chatroom:

*#macosx* -use any IRC client like pidgin or firefox chatzilla and talk with mac community for direct help!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 29, 2008)

Guys I am back!!!
Bro's Wedding was great!! I had to empty my room for guests (infact our house was emptied) and so I was not online for these days. I first thing I did once I got online ....... well, checked this page!!!

So I guess I didn't miss much!!


@dr
*ashwinr.com/ : This one your ??? Movie Reviews section looks intresting, me movie fan too but I was Hollywood movies mostly ( like 9 out of 10 are English ). You'll soon see me there !!!

Still on Tiget


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 29, 2008)

^^ 
Yeah, my blog. Thanks.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 29, 2008)

Calling all Mac users:

This is for a comparison I intend to do between Mac, Win and Lin when it comes to gaming:

If you use Mac, Win and Lin on the same machine, can you please download the game Urban Terror (4.1 version), which runs on the now OSS Quake 3 engine with much better graphics and run it on all 3 OSes ?(the Zip file download is awssome. The same game has 3 executables. Each for a different OS. The executable is small, and the same save file is used for all OSes. The Other files are same. An awssome idea to make a game multiplatform.)

Please note the Rig, FPS, Map on all OSes(the rig and Map must be same). Use FAT32 for all OSes, then use the native recomended file system. Its just a small review request I ask you.

The system settings, your Game Rig, Map, player model, etc and everything possible must be same.

Any Body willing to help ?

Edit: Download link Here: *www.iourt.com/urt41/UrbanTerror_41_FULL.zip


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 30, 2008)

Does anyone use Twitterific here ?

Also, where has our Mac Genius gone ?


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 30, 2008)

Any one tried Skitch here? It's sort of cool. I can add the bling to the images I post in my blog. 

*img.skitch.com/20080130-dmcrskm3ye1ca66mxrcyi3era2.jpg


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey, that looks like a nice app, 
too bad its mac only


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 30, 2008)

Yea, downloaded skitch a few days back. Good for the blog pics, na ?


----------



## spironox (Jan 30, 2008)

@goobi
i am using the beta version and i tried upgrading the OS 
so i had booted from the DVD

btw how do i disable APM???


----------



## praka123 (Jan 30, 2008)

@spironox: I googled for some solution for you:
*forums.macosxhints.com/archive/index.php/t-53022.html


----------



## spironox (Jan 30, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @spironox: I googled for some solution for you:
> *forums.macosxhints.com/archive/index.php/t-53022.html



awaw the things are not working for me parka what to do now dear..


----------



## aryayush (Jan 30, 2008)

I think your Mac's specifications may be below the minimum system requirements.



getpriyanth said:


> how you play any other formats not supported by Quick Time???


Install Perian and Microsoft Windows Media Components for QuickTime and you're good to go. Almost every media file you'll ever come across will play with QuickTime Player.



goobimama said:


> All you iTunesers, a must check out App, Coversutra.


The best way to control iTunes, IMHO, is to use either of the many applications available (Butler, GimmeSomeTune, Quicksilver, etc.) to set a systemwide shortcut for Play/Pause (I have set it to ⌘⌤). Now just hit it anytime you want and iTunes will Play/Pause irrespective of whichever app is in the foreground and whether or not iTunes is launched. It's just the perfect solution for me.

Also, in case you've forgotten, you can set iTunes to remain on top of all other windows in the mini mode. I really don't see the need for Coversutra and all other similar applications.



DARK LORD said:


> Does anyone use Twitterific here ?


I just use iChat. Works for me.



DARK LORD said:


> Also, where has our Mac Genius gone ?


I had gone to attend my brother's wedding in New Delhi. Back now. 

______________________________________________________

Over the course of my last few days away from my Mac and the Internet, I achieved two new honors. TUAW linked to one of my posts on MacUser and my latest column on Apple Matters is headline news on MacSurfer right now.  Below is a screenshot:

*img145.imageshack.us/img145/909/macsurfersheadlinenewsfn5.jpg


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 31, 2008)

Earlier someone has suggested Baseline on this thread. After using it for 2 days I second that thought. Guys use Baseline. We all know that Mac OS does seem to have a bug that doesn't give us accurate disk usage, now with Baseline one gets the accurate disk usage. .trash is something that keeps increasing as we free up our disk, so in a way disk actually doesn't free it only grows!! After scanning the disk with Baseline one can know exactly how much junk .trash has gained, just delete the junk in .trash in Baseline and you have all the free space you need.

It seems to me that pressing cmd + del also doesn't delete a file from harddisk. I thought it was like shift + Del in Windows, but .trash seems to retain even those filed deleted by pressing cmd + del !!!


----------



## aryayush (Jan 31, 2008)

⌘⌫ is just the shortcut for the 'Move to Trash' feature. It is not supposed to permanently delete files. 

Does anyone know the range of AirPort Extreme/Time Capsule? Will it work within a radius of 200 metres?

___________________________________

Does anyone know how to compile C++ programs on Mac OS X? One of my friends in enrolled in a software programming course and he has a Mac. He wants to avoid booting into Windows.


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 31, 2008)

You guys get XCode with leopard rite?
It can compile C/C++/Java AFAIK


----------



## aryayush (Jan 31, 2008)

*Office 2008 for Mac boasts inexcusably ugly clipart graphics*

*Panic launches the Coda Developer Zone*

*iPhonesque: Growl style inspired by the iPhone*



rayraven said:


> You guys get XCode with leopard rite?
> It can compile C/C++/Java AFAIK


Yeah, but it is overkill. He does not know head or tail about it and couldn't figure out how to use it for basic compilation of C++ programs.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 31, 2008)

____________________________________________________

[OFFTOPIC] An evening with the glitterati. [/OFF-TOPIC]


----------



## spironox (Jan 31, 2008)

@ayush

"I think your Mac's specifications may be below the minimum system requirements."

naah i dont think so can u do me a favour by posting this request for soultion at other places that u think can help for a solution...


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 31, 2008)

I have to make a presentation of photos of 50 ugly looking males and females each with some text on them.
What would be the preferred app to do this ?


----------



## aryayush (Jan 31, 2008)

Apart from Keynote, you mean?

@Tanuj, OK.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 31, 2008)

Can I have a screen sharing like thing between my MacBook and my Bro's Windows laptop ??? We are on home LAN


----------



## superczar (Feb 1, 2008)

^^VNC is the answer


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 1, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Apart from Keynote, you mean?


Yes



jamesbond007 said:


> Can I have a screen sharing like thing between my MacBook and my Bro's Windows laptop ??? We are on home LAN



VNC


----------



## iMav (Feb 1, 2008)

darky either use keynote or powerpoint the rest OOo etc are useless


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 1, 2008)

DARK LORD - 
How about *Skitch* and *PhotoPresenter*? 

*pixhost.eu/avaxhome/macfile/2008-01-28/Photopresenter.jpg


Skitch for adding names and PhotoPresenter for presenting...


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 1, 2008)

Guys I know there is something called VNC but which one to choose, VNC Viewer, JollysFastVNC, XVNC or anyother thing ???


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 1, 2008)

@a,i:
I'll try keynote.
@D:
Thanks. I'll look for Photopresenter too.
@J:
ChickenoftheVNC


----------



## RCuber (Feb 1, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> Guys I know there is something called VNC but which one to choose, VNC Viewer, JollysFastVNC, XVNC or anyother thing ???


Enable Remote desktop is your windows system and then install Remote Desktop Connection Client for Mac on your mac . after installing you can connect to the window system using its IP/System name.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 1, 2008)

> The best way to control iTunes, IMHO, is to use either of the many applications available (Butler, GimmeSomeTune, Quicksilver, etc.) to set a systemwide shortcut for Play/Pause (I have set it to ⌘⌤). Now just hit it anytime you want and iTunes will Play/Pause irrespective of whichever app is in the foreground and whether or not iTunes is launched. It's just the perfect solution for me.
> 
> Also, in case you've forgotten, you can set iTunes to remain on top of all other windows in the mini mode. I really don't see the need for Coversutra and all other similar applications.



Yes. I did use quicksilver to play music and Synergy to control it. But Coversutra has a lot of style. It also has a big list of hotkeys so you can control via keyboard. The best is the music search. It looks really really slick. I also like the album cover placed on the desktop. Just give it a try if you haven't.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 1, 2008)

Whoa ! The guys at iFixit actually ripped apart the MacBook Air

Link


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 1, 2008)

@Charan

RDC is good but it has one problem that only one user can be logged in at a time. I mean when someone is logged on the laptop, I will not be able to connect to it and if I do that someone will be logged out!!
I want a setup similar to LogMeIn (not using it because it requires internet), but  without internet and only within Lan


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 1, 2008)

^^^ If you were on Windows, we could have suggested UltraVNC, isn't there something similar for Mac OS?


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 2, 2008)

Some Comic Life magic: 

** Interview with the CMD, BSNL 

** Charan's warning


----------



## goobimama (Feb 2, 2008)

I visited my printer when I was in Pune. I had known that they used Macs for doing their work and such. I thought it would be an old G3 eMac kind of thing. But little did I know that I would find three PowerMac G5s . Twas cool. There were PCs as well, but all the big jobs were carried out on the Macs. A pity that they had only 19" CRTs attached to those beasts though. Also, they were running Panther  ! The reason why they couldn't get Adobe CS3 working on them (my indesign files always created problems there). I've been given the job of getting their machines up to date 

Another thing. The machines had been working the whole day doing all kinds of stuff, but when I touched it, the aluminum enclosure was ice cold! The thing was also freakishly silent for such a powerful machine. 

I've seen the Mac Pro/PowerMac before, but only in the apple store. Seeing it being used in a real workshop was a different trip altogether.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 3, 2008)

I've seen one being used in the office of one of the Apple Authorised Resellers in Kolkata.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 3, 2008)

*Vista Manual. Part 1: Getting it out of the box*


----------



## yash (Feb 3, 2008)

I am really frustrated with using a laptop as my main machine. the ergonomics of a laptop on a table are really really wrong. I think Its about time I got a proper desktop computer.

I've been experiencing a lot of neck strain and back strain lately. because i have to hunch or look down to see the screen. if I had a desktop, the screen would be at eye level. 

none of you realize this? or even think about it?


----------



## goobimama (Feb 3, 2008)

^^ Heheh... suckers...


----------



## aryayush (Feb 3, 2008)

I do. I will buy an iMac in December.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 3, 2008)

Why not term the MB(P) with a TFT ?


----------



## aryayush (Feb 3, 2008)

Though even I would like a desktop, I really want to retain the MBP's trackpad. No mouse can beat the Apple trackpad, IMHO.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 3, 2008)

@yash

The big problem is that people use their laptops very carelessly, I mean they just sit down on the floor and start their lappies, lappies on matress, lappies on laps and what not. The rule is simple give you laptop some respect, use it the way you use you desktop. Sit straight, adjust the lcd screen at a comfortable eye level, adjust its brightness to lowest comfortable level. And you will never have ergonomics problems with any laptop



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> No mouse can beat the Apple trackpad, IMHO.


I second that. When working on Vaio I always connect my wireless mouse, when my MacBook was new I connected it twice but was not comfortable with it , Now fingers work like scissors on MacBook trackpad!!



			
				DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Why not term the MB(P) with a TFT ?


What did you mean by this!! On this note I'd like to tell you guys, some of you may have noticed, LCD screen of MacBook doesn't have a good viewing angle. IMHO Vaio has the best viewing angle.


----------



## getpriyanth (Feb 3, 2008)

yash said:


> I am really frustrated with using a laptop as my main machine. the ergonomics of a laptop on a table are really really wrong. I think Its about time I got a proper desktop computer.
> 
> I've been experiencing a lot of neck strain and back strain lately. because i have to hunch or look down to see the screen. if I had a desktop, the screen would be at eye level.
> 
> none of you realize this? or even think about it?



The thing is in desktop keyboard is well below your chest... and ur head is almost vertical....

but in laptops in order have keyboard at comfortable position ie., below chest you got to keep ur head slightly inclined.... so it starts giving pains.....


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, most executives / developers / designers I know have a system where they do not have a Desktop. They just use their laptops / MacBook(s)(Pros) with a large TFT and a Kbd/Mouse which acts as their desktop.

And that's what I suggested. If viewing angle / being confortable is his only grudge, he could very well buy a good TFT to go along with his book.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Someone recommend me a good GTD app. ( Currently using Things )


----------



## goobimama (Feb 3, 2008)

The thing with laptops is, if the keyboard is at the right height, the screen is down. And if the screen is at the right height, the keyboard is a little too high. For use on long periods, I'd say a laptop+wireless keyboard (the bluetooth apple keyboard is simply amazing). 

I'd agree that the Macbook's display is not the best (it's good, but lacks contrast and such), but I have yet to see another laptop display as solid as the Macbook Pro. That one is a beauty. 

The 20" iMac also has a sub-par display (the new one that is, yeah, grapes are sour). Poor viewing angles among others. The 24" has a really good one though. 

The trackpad of apple laptops is something to die for. Oh I just can't work with regular laptops anymore. The surface is smooth and oily, and the pointer is jumpy, that is, if you can find your way through the thousands of buttons surrounding it.

@Darky: the Omnigroup has a GTD app that's supposed to be really good. I'm satisfied with things though.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 3, 2008)

DARK LORD said:


> Someone recommend me a good GTD app. ( Currently using Things )


I also use Things, but I've this *Task Paper* also installed. 

Task Paper is so simple, like you're using a paper and a pen. I kinda use Things for long term GTD (like my future blog post ideas, new year resoultions, track the progress in any learning a new coding lang, etc) and Task Paper for short term GTD (like the things I need to do tomorrow, things I need to study/prepare for an exam, etc..) 


Got to try iGTK and Omnifocus. 

Tried the online based GTK like Remember the Milk, GMail, Toododo and I didn't find them as good as a paper/pen or other GTK apps.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks. I like Things too. Just wanted to know if there was anything better than it.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 4, 2008)

There is this programme on NDTV Profit called Gadget Guru. This time around they have shown CES  show and guess what , next week we have Mac World Expo on it. Watch is on this friday 8:30pm, sunday 12 noon.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 4, 2008)

Shawn Blanc reviews MarsEdit ( Also my fav Desktop Publishing App  )


----------



## goobimama (Feb 4, 2008)

So are you finally using MarsEdit 2.1?

I love Shawn Blanc's reviews btw... he's good.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 4, 2008)

For those who didn't know, here's a little feature of iTunes I noticed today that was a great help when I reorganised my library and moved it around here and there.

If you happen to have a well-tagged library (a rarity if ever there was one) and an iTunes Store account, then you can just go to 'Advanced >> Get Album Artwork' and iTunes will fetch the artwork for all the songs that don't have it. Awesome feature!

Also, did you guys know that Apple actually has an iTunes Essential on Bollywood: Hip Hits?

*a1.phobos.apple.com/r10/Features/45/40/7d/dj.mbvctnup.170x170-75.jpg


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 4, 2008)

goobimama said:


> So are you finally using MarsEdit 2.1?
> 
> I love Shawn Blanc's reviews btw... he's good.



Yeh... found it and totally love it.

-------------------------------------------------

So did anyone come across this funny incident ? 
*www.flickr.com/photos/preshit/2240826673/


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 4, 2008)

DARK LORD said:


> So did anyone come across this funny incident ?
> *www.flickr.com/photos/preshit/2240826673/


I was playing around with MarsEdit (better than Ecto, IMHFO) and the buttons were confusing.  Sucks. And we've a Flickr photo to remember the incident. Leason learnt the hard way.


Darky, a 404 for your Post Count! 


An attack on the Mac Community. Spartans - prepare for the battle... 


			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> ^mac users care only for eyecandy and mac applications.they dont know what is going on in their system  I'll say mac users dont know anything reg their system other than boasting the s/w and eyecandy !


Don't hijack that thread. Link to that post.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 5, 2008)

Dudes! Check out the apple store. 

*16GB iPhone and 32GB iPod Touch has been released*


----------



## iMav (Feb 5, 2008)

hmmmm now thts a good 1 .... 16gig iphone why not give the iphone 32 gb


----------



## aryayush (Feb 5, 2008)

So that people buy the iPod touch too. It's called business.

A 32GB iPhone would have been rocking though.


----------



## iMav (Feb 5, 2008)

aryayush said:


> So that people buy the iPod touch too. It's called business.
> 
> A 32GB iPhone would have been rocking though.


 ya expect it by year end or next year in form of iphone v2 maybe


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 5, 2008)

phone with 32 GB.. with a poor cam.. for which god's sake ?


----------



## goobimama (Feb 5, 2008)

I think the iPhone is still 16GB cause the 32GB ones don't fit in it's .11" case. It must be having a lot more electronics than the iPod touch which adds to it's thickness. When the 32GB flash memory gets small enough, it will be added to the iPhone (and consequently, the 64GB for the iPod touch  )

@gigi: What has 32GB got to do with the camera? That space is important for movies, music and a lot of other stuff. The camera also is not at all poor. Just doesn't have a flash.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 5, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> phone with 32 GB.. with a poor cam.. for which god's sake ?


LOL! My Mac's iSight is not too great at capturing print quality pictures either. Should it have shipped with 2GB storage space? After all, the only use for the storage is storing pictures snapped from the onboard camera, right?


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 5, 2008)

^ huh.. u guys want all those space only for uploading and watching movies.. it would have been a huge plus point if the cam was able to capture pictures & record videos at very high resolutions


----------



## iMav (Feb 5, 2008)

oh giga its not their fault they dont know that a fone can be used for recording videos too  so for them its not that big a deal


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 5, 2008)

^ i hope they are still in the ages of APE


----------



## hellknight (Feb 6, 2008)

@arya, How can we get Mac membership I mean that .mac account in India, and if we get it, then iTunes store isn't available in India. Then how can we get those album arts?? 

P.S. I've a solid tagged library, every song tagged.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 6, 2008)

1. You don't need a .Mac account to grab that album art.

2. Just an iTunes Store account will do, which is free as long as you either use a U.S. credit card or an iTunes Store gift card.

So basically, ask someone to either buy you a gift card from the States or give you their credit card number.


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 6, 2008)

You know the 32 Gb touch is nice and all. But my personal thinking is that by the time my 160 GB iPod classic dies, there would be 200GB ipod touch. I am keeping my finger on the scroll wheel until then


----------



## goobimama (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ I don't think the classic is going any higher. Flash seems to be the next big thing. Soon there will be a 64GB iPod Touch and then a 128GB one to follow slowly but surely catching up to the Classic. 

@hellknight: You can get a .Mac account in India. It costs around 4.5k a year (you can also get a 2 month free trial). Although I don't see how this is going to be useful for you 

You can also use a credit card from any of the 22 countries which have the iTunes store. Though the US store I hear has the best stuff.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 6, 2008)

Query:
how can I limit internet bandwidth to a system on my home lan ( WiFi ). I am on Dataone H500 plan and I've setup Wifi. Basically there are only three systems connected to my home lan: MacBook, Vaio and PC. Now I want to limit  internet bandwidth to Vaio. I need a tool in Mac or some config in WiFi settings


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 6, 2008)

Does the Album Art cost anything? What other advantage do I have? If the account of the iTunes store has some use to me and going to cost me nothing (or next to nothing); then I might try to get get a USA CC number or something.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 6, 2008)

The artwork costs nothing and the account costs nothing. The other advantage you have is that you can download the free content that Apple makes available about twice every week.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 6, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Does the Album Art cost anything? What other advantage do I have? If the account of the iTunes store has some use to me and going to cost me nothing (or next to nothing); then I might try to get get a USA CC number or something.


No cost at all for Album Arts. 

Man ask any of your friend to buy a iTunes Gift card and then open a account from it. there are tones of freebies there.. free music / videos/ podcasts , tuts etc etc ..


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ 
Can't I buy iTunes Gifit Card with Paypal? Also is there any validity or is it lifetime? How much does it cost?


----------



## aryayush (Feb 6, 2008)

No, you can't. The PayPal account also has to be funded through a U.S. credit card.

There is no validity. Once you get your foot in, i.e. once you register, it's yours for life.

It comes in three denominations - $15, $25 and $50.

Podcasts are free even for non account holders.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ 
Ok cool. I'll ask someone to buy me an iTunes Gift card.  What is that $15/$50 for? Renting movies, music, etc? Thanks for the info.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 6, 2008)

Me also interested in iTunes gift card, so does that mean that once I get the gift card I ll also get a lifetime iTunes account and I get to download all the free stuff from iTunes store and Album art ??? Just make this clear for me!!


----------



## goobimama (Feb 6, 2008)

^ Yes.


----------



## yash (Feb 6, 2008)

my friend just bought a 50 dollar itunes gift card at walmart, and he only had to pay 48.something dollars including taxes!


----------



## RCuber (Feb 6, 2008)

he he .. then I guess im the first guy in digit .. and that too a non mac user to hold a iTunes Music Store Account


----------



## iMav (Feb 6, 2008)

im getting an itunes gift card for myself *rushes to facebook to msg all US frenz*


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 6, 2008)

iMav, jamesbond007 - I've an idea. There are so many US resident members in  our forum. We can pay $15 (or whatever amount card you want to buy) via Paypal and ask them to buy us a iTunes Gift Card. It's possible right? 


Another Query: 
I went to Ritchie Street (One stop hardware, electronics and IT area in Chennai) regarding to buy the iPod AC charger. He showed me two models: 
1. Only the plug socket and I can plugin the USB Cable from the iPod directly. Costs Rs 125
2. Another one has that wire right upto the docking/charging base of the iPod. Costs Rs 175 

Which one is better? I'm going there again and going to buy. Please advice.


----------



## iMav (Feb 6, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> iMav, jamesbond007 - I've an idea. There are so many US resident members in  our forum. We can pay $15 (or whatever amount card you want to buy) via Paypal and ask them to buy us a iTunes Gift Card. It's possible right?


 in this case i will have to pay up  i hope u get the point 

im not sure about the non-apple usb charger and the fact that its cheaper than a normal adapter; but 125 as compared to apple's 3k not sure what it might do ur ipod but u certainly can buy 3-4 of these if they develop a flaw


----------



## RCuber (Feb 6, 2008)

I didnt know there were other cheap chargers available when I bought the iPod  or infact I didnt trust them ..I didnt mind spending 1200+ to buy apple iPod charger.. cause I dont want some cheap 200 bucks charger to blow up my 15K ipod.  . the charger is compact and its US Plug fits into our wall socket perfectly


----------



## yash (Feb 7, 2008)

there was even a little glitch.. he had forgotten to sign out of my itunes library, and yesterday, i saw the balance go back up to $12 something from $0.05 so i thought he must have recharged it... but he said he didn't!


----------



## RCuber (Feb 7, 2008)

LOL I got a free iPod Shuffle  , dad uses ipod G5 30GB  . 
Now the problem is the shuffle is not gettings detected in vista  where are i have been using the ipod on vista for last 3-4 months.
its asking for drivers .


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 7, 2008)

Okay now last thing. $15 gift card means the balance remains $15 forever as long as I dont buy anything and download only free stuff!!

@dr
Good idea but I don't have a paypal account, a credit card and finally an internet bank account!!! 

@Charan
I once had a similar problem in XP though. I was using iPod 30gb (which I gifted to a relative) for 40+ days and one day my friend got his iPod. I couldn't get it work I installed Winamp 5 Pro and that helped me transfer songs to his Pod


----------



## yash (Feb 7, 2008)

no, i don't think it stays forever. i remember reading the fineprint on his card and it said the validity is like 2 years or so...


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 7, 2008)

Fine 2 years is not bad for something as low as $15!!
I think I'll ask my friend in us to get me an iTunes Gift Card and also what it the difference between $15 card and $50 card ???

Meanwhile check this out : *lifehacker.com/353327/check-gmail-from-the-couch-with-your-apple-remote


----------



## iMav (Feb 7, 2008)

can i get a card for $15 use it up in a day and use my account for dwnlding album art wrk for life???


----------



## goobimama (Feb 7, 2008)

I have this strange feeling that Apple is going to experience a sudden surge in iTunes gift card sales...


----------



## goobimama (Feb 8, 2008)

Via TUAW*
Perian Update! 1.1 Released!

*
* Major performance improvements*
* TrueAudio, MP1, and DTS audio support*
 Slice-based *multithreaded decoding for MPEG-1/2/H.264*
 Apple H.264 now handles AVCHD/interlaced video
 Compatibility fixes for QuickTime 7.4 and Leopard
 Objective-C GC compatibility
 Fixed a crash in Toast
 Better subtitle rendering
 Subtitles play during MKV loading
Snow support
 Miscellaneous bug fixes


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 8, 2008)

I ws using Burn today. It's very basic and seems prett much as OS X's default burning thing. Going to stick with Toast Titanium.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 8, 2008)

Dude. Have you tried Disco? That is one 'smokin' app


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion. I've the app with me.  I'll burn something soon and see how good it is.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 8, 2008)

Well I use Toast 8, but Disco is good for some occasional eye candy. It's beta versions used to create a lot of toasters. So be careful.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 8, 2008)

Hmm... I tried Disco and it good. I don't smoke, but my Mac does.  It missed some small-small things. Guess I should be back on Toast. 

Nevertheless got a slick interface and killer looks. Disco can be used to impress chicks.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 8, 2008)

Btw, if you blow into the microphone, the smoke actually flies out. (you have to make some sound while blowing into it). I've tricked many people telling them I've got air sensors on the surface of my screen 

---------
This might not mean a lot to those who use the two finger scroll on the trackpad, but if you are at a long PDF or web page, and using the scrollbar jumps the page a little too rapidly, you can hold down Option/Alt and scroll. It reduces the scrolling speed so you can do a very gradual scroll....


----------



## aryayush (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Inc.q*

Enough is enough, Mr Lyons. Stop the pretense already.

by Aayush Arya 
Feb 08, 2008

I love _The Secret Diary of Steve Jobs_ and have been reading it religiously for the past year. When Forbes’ Senior Editor Dan Lyons was ousted as the author behind the satirical blog, many people had felt that the blog would either cease to exist from then on or wouldn’t be as funny as it used to be. Common sense dictated that any senior employee of a respected magazine like Forbes wouldn’t jeopardize his relationship with the people and companies he wrote about or put his job on the line to entertain a (huge) bunch of blog readers.

*applematters.com/images/uploads/Fake_Steve.jpg

All these doubts were put to rest, however, when Forbes announced that they were thrilled to know that Fake Steve was none other than one of their own editors and took the blog into their fold. They gave Mr Lyons complete license to continue writing for the parody blog uninterrupted and unrestricted. Mr Lyons returned to blogging after a week long break, ”badder than ever” and it seemed that apart from the several Forbes links and advertisements in the sidebar on the right, nothing much had changed. Fake Steve was just as loud and rude as he used to be, the same self centered fake CEO who thought the world revolved around him. Fans loved it, and so did I.

But did he get a little _too much_ freedom? Read more...

[Via Apple Matters]
_______________________________________________________________




Charan said:


> he he .. then I guess im the first guy in digit .. and that too a non mac user to hold a iTunes Music Store Account


I have an iTunes Store account too and I haven't even spent a single penny on iTunes Gift Cards or anything. Milind has a free account too. 



iMav said:


> can i get a card for $15 use it up in a day and use my account for dwnlding album art wrk for life???


For the final time, yes.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Inc.q*



aryayush said:


> I have an iTunes Store account too and I haven't even spent a single penny on iTunes Gift Cards or anything. Milind has a free account too.


ok how about first guy in digit to buy songs from itunes store?  
Looks like azeem also has bought music from itunes 

Now my question. 
I have 2G shuffle which I got daybefore yesterday, How do I Play music from the first track? when ever I switch on and start to play it plays from where I last stoped playing, which is good, but I also want to go back to the first track , is there any key combination I have to press?


----------



## iMav (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Inc.q*

itunes->right click on a song-> get info->options:

see screenshot:

*img223.imageshack.us/img223/7369/55713943vl5.jpg


----------



## goobimama (Feb 9, 2008)

@imav: I don't think that's what he wants. He wants the shuffle to start from the first track in the playlist which I don't think is possible (not unless there's a shuffle reset button somewhere..)


----------



## RCuber (Feb 9, 2008)

@imav: nope .. its not the one which I wanted .. as milind said I want to know if there is any way to start playing from the first track.


----------



## iMav (Feb 9, 2008)

i dont think that is there ... u will have to restart ur ipod using the combo of center and play press+hold to restart ur ipod then it should; other than that u will have to navigate to the track and select it


----------



## goobimama (Feb 9, 2008)

Bhaiyya. Uske paas Shuffle hai. There's no center button other than the play pause.


----------



## iMav (Feb 9, 2008)

what i meant was using whatever combo is for ur ipod; and the simplest way to reset ur ipod is connecting it to itunes and then dis-connecting it


----------



## RCuber (Feb 9, 2008)

iMav said:


> i dont think that is there ... u will have to restart ur ipod using the combo of center and play press+hold to restart ur ipod then it should; other than that u will have to navigate to the track and select it



There is no problem with my iPod 5G  im talking about the shuffle which I got a few days back


----------



## iMav (Feb 9, 2008)

ur 5g starts from the first track everytime


----------



## RCuber (Feb 9, 2008)

got it got it .. pressing play button 3 times in quick succession will take you to the first track 



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> ur 5g starts from the first track everytime


It resumes from where I paused/stoped the song.. but it doesnot matter cause it has a display and I can always navigate to whichever playlist I want.

@OS X users , I need help, we have released gigasmilies for linux and osx , its working fine in linux but we dont know if it works fine in OS X , I request uses to Install mono framwork which is available here (for Tiger and Leopard,size:90MB  ) and run gigasmilies which is available here. 
You can find more information in this thread
Please help us regarding this project


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 9, 2008)

So I finally get my account back. *phew*


----------



## goobimama (Feb 10, 2008)

Finished reading iCon Steve Jobs: The Greatest Second Act in the History of Business (picked up a copy in Pune from one of those 'discounted' book stalls). Must say, it was a really nice read. There were some parts that got a little boring and the book had some poor editing, but otherwise it really gave a nice outlook on the history of Apple and the computer industry as a whole. Recommended read for all techies.

Suddenly, that crappy bee animation in "Pixar short movie collection Bluray" makes a lot of sense!


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 10, 2008)

Came across these today: 

Mac and Windows - Similarities
Windows Vista Beta: A lot like Mac OS X


Not only Vista copied OS X (Tiger! ) but even *nix guys are doing. See the latest KDE 4 thing, if you see the 'new' features, you'll think "Wow, I've been doing that on my Mac for quite some time now". 


I want Apple to copy some stuffs from Windows too.  We should have a neat polished OS in the end.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 10, 2008)

^kde in my personal opin is for those windows(vista) to Linux movers.
kde makes it easy for n00b linux users who migrated from window$.

while Gnome FTW 8) for its simplicity and usability.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 10, 2008)

@Dr: You should check out the WWDC 2006 keynote where there was a full blown section dedicated to this. Was pretty funny.


----------



## iMav (Feb 10, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> I want Apple to copy some stuffs from Windows too.  We should have a neat polished OS in the end.


it actually did the breadcrumb bar for folders is from windows


----------



## goobimama (Feb 10, 2008)

Some nice apps:

*PandoCalendar* is a 7.0.6 free application that places a transparent and fully functional calendar on your desktop. It is very customizable, you can change the calendar font, size, and background color and even display the calendar in European style weeks.

You can assign notes to any day of the year, as well as set alarms to remind you of time sensitive events. You can also have it automatically show the days you work, (great for people who do not have a Monday-Friday work schedule) and much more!

----------------

*Time Out 1.52* is a free application for OS X that gently reminds you to “take a break” from your Mac on a regular basis. It is very easy to fall into bad habits when using your Mac for hours on end. The human body isn’t built to sit in one position for endless hours, gripping a mouse or typing on the keyboard.

*Time Out Has Two Kinds Of Breaks*

Normal Break - Break For 5 Minutes After 60 Minutes Of Work
Micro Break - Pause Of 60 Seconds Every 20 Minutes

You can disable either kind of break if desired, and the breaks are automatically paused when you go away from your computer, and can be reset when you come back. You can configure how long each kind of break lasts, and how long between each break. Each Time Out is announced via the screen slowly dimming, with related graphics materializing, and when the break is complete, it fades out again. You can change the time these transitions take, and you can even change the color and the level of transparency during the break.

----------------------

Amnesty 1.2 is a free screen saver for OS X that animates your Dashboard widgets around your screen. Depending on the widget, it will continue to operate and remain functional while the screen saver is active and running.
*www.coolosxapps.net/images/am2-20080121-165441.png

---------------

Caffeine is a tiny program that puts an icon in the right side of your menu bar. Click it to prevent your Mac from automatically going to sleep, dimming the screen or starting screen savers. Click it again to go back. Hold down the Command key while clicking to show the menu.

---------------

Paintbrush 1.1 is a free Cocoa based paint application for OS X, similar to MacPaint. Paintbrush can open and save to most major image formats, including BMP, PNG, JPEG, and GIF. This version includes support for Leopard and many new features.

*www.coolosxapps.net/images/pb2-20071228-173536.png

---------------------------

Torrent.search is a free dashboard widget, that searches for torrents on 27 different BitTorrent search engines. This version includes support for Leopard.

-------------

More iChat Effects adds 48 free effects to Leopard iChat and Photobooth


----------



## aryayush (Feb 10, 2008)

WOW! What's up with you, man? Why this sudden third party application love?


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for the list Mama


----------



## goobimama (Feb 10, 2008)

*Safari is about to get crazy fast*

I quote something from the article:


> There is no other way to say it. Holy cow is this thing fast! I am currently testing Webkit build r30090 (DMG download link) against standard Leopard Safari 3.04. This unoptimized WebKit build version is running circles around the standard Safari browser. It isn't even close.
> 
> *blogs.computerworld.com/sites/default/themes/cw_blogs/cache/files/u121/Safari-Webkit.jpg
> 
> I am on a Rev 2, 2Ghz MacBook Pro with 2 gigs of RAM on 100mb fiber. I am running the two browsers next to each other on a 30 inch display. Webkit feels like I am on a maxed out Mac Pro tower - it really does. Try it if you don't believe me.



Also some feature updates including:

Inline CSS Editing!
This is the biggest new feature of the Inspector. You can now edit CSS styles simply by double-clicking them in the Inspector’s Styles sidebar. This is really handy for tweaking the look of your site live in the browser.
*webkit.org/blog-files/InspectorCSSEditing.png

Now I'm not sure how much of this gets into the actual Safari browser as we know it, but I hope it's all of it!


----------



## aryayush (Feb 10, 2008)

I've written about that on MacUser today. It'll be appearing in a few hours...


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 10, 2008)

Alright Guyz, there may be an Apple event on 26 Feb where the launch of iPhone/iPod touch SDK is expected. Moreover, they might also announce Penryn MBPs. 

Sad that there is no aluminium MacBook.  With Apple half of the time is spent in anticipation and another half in retribution that we anticipated something which keeps on alluring us


----------



## aryayush (Feb 10, 2008)

Another thing I wrote about today. I think both both rumors will be true - there will be an event and new MBPs.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 10, 2008)

Someone I know is selling his 2.16Ghz MBP for 1L


----------



## goobimama (Feb 10, 2008)

Uh... a new one costs 1.04? Or less?


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 10, 2008)

My friend is saying he'll give 75k for my Mac. I can bring it upto 80 grand but I declined the offer. What will I do if I sell my Mac?   I'm not in a position to buy a new PC for another year or so... 


goobi - 
Thanks for the list.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 11, 2008)

^^ That's like my aunt who sold her house for 90 lacs (excellent deal actually for that house), and now doesn't know what to do with her life! Money isn't everything I guess


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 11, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Uh... a new one costs 1.04? Or less?



Exactly.

I told him the same and he reacted "Cool"


----------



## spironox (Feb 11, 2008)

second hand market has its own pricing structure .. only few know what they are selling .. in our scrapyard lango we call it kachra !!!


----------



## yash (Feb 12, 2008)

YAY! the 10.5.2 update fixed the problem with lightroom managed photos! now i can quicklook them, add them to iphoto and send as attachment in mail and open them up in preview!


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 12, 2008)

3 Cheers for 10.5.2!  A 180 MB download. 

 About the Mac OS X 10.5.2 Update


----------



## aryayush (Feb 12, 2008)

_[off-topic]_

What does your signature mean?

_[/off-topic]_


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 12, 2008)

^^ 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=741318&postcount=81



It's from a song from Shankar's *Anniyan*.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 12, 2008)

^hmm..is the lyrics includes apple laptop thing?  then its really cool! 

I know that song is kannum kannum nokkiya something from Annyan(aprachit in hindi and aparachitudududud... in telegu) .
BTW,I found a link to the song  may be the NI friends can watch the songs and change their ideas about big fat Mucchad hero idea 
here:
*youtube.com/watch?v=whEIE3BUlq0


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 12, 2008)

LOL !! dr you finger your laptop !!!


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah, check prakash's YouTube link, the lyrics come exactly at 3:34 to 3:42 minutes. 

Btw I like Vikram's hairstyle - the one that looks like Johnny Depp's hair.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 12, 2008)

Woah! 10.5.2!


----------



## aryayush (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah, I'll download it tomorrow after 02:00 AM. I hope and pray it fixes my Dashboard.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 12, 2008)

Updated!


----------



## goobimama (Feb 12, 2008)

Anything else you could tell us besides "Updated!"?

One question: How many of you macboys minimize windows on a regular basis? Cause I realised I hadn't seen the genie effect in years.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 12, 2008)

Sometimes, but very rarely.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 12, 2008)

Man you guys talk about 10.5.2,  gosh I am stuck on 10.4 ..

@goobi
I never minimize I only press cmd + h (I don't think it equals minimizing), but you know what  from the time I switched to Mac I started liking many windows open at a time, I hated that when I was on Lin and Win


----------



## aryayush (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah, that's one of the many things that change with your mindset when you switch to a Mac. 

*The Apple Store: “We’ll be back soon.”*


----------



## goobimama (Feb 12, 2008)

Woah! Aperture 2!

*store.apple.com/Catalog/US/Images/product-details/aperture_learnmore_screens.jpg

Over 100 new features in Aperture 2, including:
- Image adjustment controls such as Highlight Recovery, Definition, Vibrancy, and Vignette
- Retouch tool with soft-edged brush to remove unwanted elements from photos.
- Next-generation RAW image processing for highest-quality images
- Quick Preview mode for rapid-fire photo browsing
- Simplified user interface that maximizes screen space and provides direct access to your iPhoto library from within Aperture
- Integration with .Mac Web Gallery to instantly publish your photos, allowing visitors to view and download images.

Apple | Aperture

I guess I'll give it a try then.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 12, 2008)

I hardly have any windows minimized. It's either closed (not quit) or just hanging around. Expose is there to help switch btw windows.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 12, 2008)

does mac got swap partition made?or is it inside the / partition only? like in windows pagefile.sys? 
Sorry If this simple que hurts any _

offtopic:_
@grudge:El saami..I think another song best suits ur siggy.the mac mac macorina one from khusi.while I am in final yr Engg or So I saw this fim,damn gr8


----------



## spironox (Feb 12, 2008)

[off topic]

: clue less about the song 

[/ off topic]


----------



## goobimama (Feb 12, 2008)

I was wondering whether I was the odd ball. Cause between the time I leave my mac and come back to it, if someone was working on it I find all my windows minimised (partly cause I have a lot of them open). Really frustrating! I mean, stuff like iTunes and finder windows as well!

Anyway, here's a few shortcuts for hiding apps:
Option+click on a different app: Hides the current one, brings the next one in focus.
Command+Option+click on a different app: Hides all open windows and brings new app into focus. The same can be applied to hide all windows and just show the desktop (hold down the keys and click on desktop)


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 12, 2008)

Ahh... so much fuss going on for my siggy? I should have got more PMs asking what my siggy means than "Are you a chick?" PM.  

spironox - 
Check this post: (Tamil - English Translation) 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=741318&postcount=81

Praka - 
"Mac Mac Macorina" songle only "Mac-Mac" than irruku, otherwise nothing related to Apple Macs. Intha siggy is cool, related to Apple and makes sense too.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 12, 2008)

Woah! The guys at Saft are fast. Todays' 10.5.2 update broke the saft plugin. Within hours the new version is popped out. 

Saft is a Safari plugin to add features like draggable tabs, full-screen browsing, searchable bookmarks and history, URL shortcuts, kiosk mode and more.

Release Notes:
Known bug: Block Image Animation does not work in Leopard
Improvement: *MacOS 10.5.2 and Safari 3.0.4 (5523.15) support*

And... might I add, brokenstones is even faster


----------



## iMav (Feb 12, 2008)

Apple today unveiled the MacBook Air, in India.

*Angeline Tan, product marketing manager of Apple, introduced the notebook here*

*www.tech2.com/media/images/2008/Feb/img_47491_macbookair_450x360.jpg​
In India, it will ship in two weeks through Apple authorized resellers and dealers for a suggested *retail price of Rs 96,100 *($2,421).

The features of the MacBook Air include a 13.3-inch liquid crystal display, a full-size backlit keyboard and a built-in video camera.

MacBook Air delivers up to five hours of battery life and includes Wi-Fi networking.

With an Intel Core 2 Duo processor with 1.6 or 1.8 GHz of processing power, Apple's standard model contains a 1.8-inch hard drive offering 80GB of storage.

Source: Tech2


----------



## goobimama (Feb 12, 2008)

My store said it's coming within the week. Apparently it got delayed due to some stupid chinese festival...


----------



## aryayush (Feb 12, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I was wondering whether I was the odd ball. Cause between the time I leave my mac and come back to it, if someone was working on it I find all my windows minimised (partly cause I have a lot of them open). Really frustrating! I mean, stuff like iTunes and finder windows as well!


Yeah, this happens with me too. Also, whenever someone buys a new Mac on my recommendation and uses it for the first time, they keep minimising the windows and I keep telling them not to do it.



goobimama said:


> Saft is a Safari plugin to add features like *draggable tabs*, full-screen browsing, *searchable bookmarks and history*, URL shortcuts, kiosk mode and more.


The emphasised features are there in Safari by default. 



goobimama said:


> And... might I add, brokenstones is even faster


LOL!


----------



## goobimama (Feb 12, 2008)

| The emphasised features are there in Safari by default. 
Well I didn't really post that for Saft the app. It was more for the update.

^^ Not sure why I posted that. As if it was so important that I had to explain myself. Idiot.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 13, 2008)

iPhone headed for Austria
Austria - Not Australia


----------



## goobimama (Feb 13, 2008)

My disk crashed today. 500GB MyBook Premium. Had Time Machine backups in there, Movies, TV shows, Softwares, and other stuff (where stuff is not = pron). Gx will be happy cause that proves a point, but no, I'm happy. A free bird now. Free to look at the world around me. There was no movie I hadn't watched, no TV show that wasn't finished. And nothing I can't download again.

The amazing part was, OS X actually gave me a warning. As soon as I installed 10.5.2, I plugged in my external, and it said "Disk repair failed: You better recover all your data. Until then there's going to be limited functionality". I thought it was 10.5.2 bug. I opened my hard drive in Finder to find it Read-only. I could have recovered stuff there. But I unplugged it thinking it was 10.5.2, and plugged it in the lappy. After that the funny noises started, and yep, I came to a painful-at-first realization that it crashed. 

Btw, my Xbench results:
Before 10.5.2: 115 points
After: 128 points

--------------------

I'm feeling a little stupid right now, but did you guys know that you can connect two macs together using the firewire cable? And I'm not talking about Target disk mode, I'm talking about normal networking.

Since my hard drive died, I wanted to transfer some big files over to the iMac, so I thought what the hell, let me try it. Lo and behold, the iBook popped up on the Finder sidebar, and I was browsing it full speed. All along I used to disconnect the External from the iMac, plug it into the iBook, and then do the transfers and stuff.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 13, 2008)

*img.skitch.com/20080213-q8sdeksbsihi87gjiyt3aijct7.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Feb 13, 2008)

Update hai, update kar lo. Who cares what it does! 

BTW, is that a "Skitched" screenshot?



goobimama said:


> I'm feeling a little stupid right now, but did you guys know that you can connect two macs together using the firewire cable? And I'm not talking about Target disk mode, I'm talking about normal networking.
> 
> Since my hard drive died, I wanted to transfer some big files over to the iMac, so I thought what the hell, let me try it. Lo and behold, the iBook popped up on the Finder sidebar, and I was browsing it full speed. All along I used to disconnect the External from the iMac, plug it into the iBook, and then do the transfers and stuff.


Can't really blame you. You still use Windows and you have what I like to call "residual paranoia". You still assume, by default, that things won't work.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 13, 2008)

aryayush said:


> BTW, is that a "Skitched" screenshot?


Yeah, it's Skitched. 

1. I launch the app. 
2. Take screenshot with that. 
3. Do some image editing - looks pro but any kindergarten kid can do.  
4. I upload to their servers only (no need for lame-ass imageshack) directly from the app. 
5. Single click code copy from skitch.com to thinkdigit. 


Going to update my Mac again.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 13, 2008)

_[offtopic]_
Ummm.... so we have a birthday boy in the house
_[/offtopic]_


----------



## aryayush (Feb 13, 2008)

You noticed? 



drgrudge said:


> Yeah, it's Skitched.
> 
> 1. I launch the app.
> 2. Take screenshot with that.
> ...


Sounds cool. I'll check it out.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeh.

And editing, modifying, uploading and publishing via Skitch is great.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 13, 2008)

a cool app!hope something similar will hit  soon on GNU/Linux


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah, I Hope so too


----------



## goobimama (Feb 13, 2008)

^^^ LOL! Seems like you've really been waiting for it!


----------



## iMav (Feb 13, 2008)

the shadow and the arrow really look great


----------



## narangz (Feb 13, 2008)

Anything like this for Windows Vista?


----------



## goobimama (Feb 13, 2008)

And to answer the question, it's just another update. Install it. Improves graphics performance (for real) in Leopard.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 13, 2008)

@goobi

I pmed you, thank god you are online


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm downloading the downloading the updates, hoping for the best. 



narangz said:


> Anything like this for Windows Vista?


As far as I know, there's no app like this for *nix/Windows. But I love you people to prove me wrong.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 13, 2008)

Remember don't interrupt the updates no matter what you think is happening. It might even take like half an hour sometimes or maybe more, but stick with it.

I think skitch is coming to Windows though.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 13, 2008)

The updates took only a few minutes on my end.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 13, 2008)

Mine too. But sometimes they can take pretty long (95 minutes in one guys case) but it works in the end. Interrupt it and you might face a grey screen.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 13, 2008)

My Mac desktop: 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2047/2263013050_7f8babea9e.jpg​

======

*Spore 2 Released Date Announced*

One of the coolest games that is going to be released this year has just announced its retail date. This game is Spore and its available for Mac, which makes the game extra cool. The release date is September 7th. So it is quite a while away but it is nearly in reach.

*bp2.blogger.com/_ZkO0uD8DlQA/R7Lr5S3xOrI/AAAAAAAAD4I/bW8NiJRSD_E/s320/158502-4_Civ.jpg

From the mind of Will Wright, the guy who brought you The Sims, Spore is all about giving you control of a multi-cell species which you can evolve and control. There are various stages such as Tidal Pool phase where you can control right down to the single cell. Survival of the fittest at microscopic level. You then move on the the Creature Phase, here you can control the animal, move onto land. Slowly but surely you move onto Tribal, Civilization and Space Phase were you control move and more creatures and battle them out. The game is single player but uses the internet to communicate with the central database for objects and other creatures and species.


The game sounds great fun, its open ended and unlimited in what you can do. September 8th will also be known as the day I lost communication with real people.

Source 


========

Mine OS X 10.5.2 update took just 12-15 minutes. Going to restart my Mac after the Gfx update, let's see how long it takes...

[Edit]
The update took just 2 minutes. Yet to notice some cool GFx improvements.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 13, 2008)

any mac "genius" here without googling can tell what is "launchd" ? 
if u know the thing,u r a real mac user.else,


----------



## goobimama (Feb 13, 2008)

> The update took just 2 minutes. Yet to notice some cool GFx improvements.


Ah well, if you had looked at your FPS in some game, before and now, there would have been an improvement. Xbench is a really good benchmarking tool.



> if u know the thing,u r a real mac user.else,


Wrong! If you know the thing, then you are a linux geek who has bought a mac just to look cool. If you don't, then you are a true mac user who uses the mac for what it's worth.


----------



## narangz (Feb 13, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Wrong! If you know the thing, then you are a linux geek who has bought a mac just to look cool. If you don't, then you are a true mac user who uses the mac for what it's worth.



I couldn't understand. Do you mean Ignorance Is Bliss?


----------



## praka123 (Feb 13, 2008)

^HAAHAHAA!  jus tested any knowledgeable mac users here  its OK if u dont know anything about ur OS  It is definitely not a flamebaite 

@goobi:dona geta angryo 

BTW, launchd is the system script management utility for OS X similar to Linux or BSD having sysVinit or bsd scripts or Ubuntu and new gen distros using upstart or initng etc 
launchd:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Launchd
^read boys!if u have some patience


----------



## goobimama (Feb 13, 2008)

Why oh why would I care about all that whatnot? That's not how mac users roll dude! We don't care for what goes on inside the system, at least not me. All that I care about is using it, and it works fine I might add. Like I said, that is exactly the thing that a Linboy would like to know about, cause that how you guys roll ("Know Everything"). Anyway, this thread is about Apple and all it's goodness. So I will refrain from saying anything further on this matter. 

Praka. You rock. Your knowledge of stuff amazes me. But it's not the way I see things. I'm cool. You're cool. We all cool? Cool!


----------



## praka123 (Feb 13, 2008)

^OK>wrong message.what I tried and what I got!  anyways I dont wanna show my "knowledge" here(I dont have much  )  .Just want to let OS X users that every OS users should know atleast some basics how your OS works  thats it.

Definitely not a show off.if you feel that way,still I can delete all My "launchd" posts


----------



## goobimama (Feb 13, 2008)

@Dr: Just noticed your menubar is empty! 

Aperture: The post-15 minutes of using it review.

At first glance Lightroom seems to be a much better application. It's dark interface literally pops out those images. Compared to that Aperture's pale grey looks a little, old. It's also very empty. Coming from using Lightroom all these months, I thought Aperture was nowhere next to Lightroom.

But after poking around a little here and there, it seems like there's a lot under the hood. I like the Light Table feature. Also the Loupe which is a much better implementation than in Adobe Bridge. 

There's also less number of image adjustments, which I would say is a good thing. Many of Lightroom's controls seem repetitive. Aperture has some really powerful ones like Black Point and Definition which really bring out that oomph in the images. It's like you don't have to do anything. Magic sliders I'd say.

Still, it's too early to say anything conclusive about either. I've far too comfortable with Lightroom's interface, while Aperture seems to be quite powerful to say the least.



praka123 said:


> ^OK>wrong message.what I tried and what I got!  anyways I dont wanna show my "knowledge" here(I dont have much  )  .Just want to let OS X users that every OS users should know atleast some basics how your OS works  thats it.
> 
> Definitely not a show off.if you feel that way,still I can delete all My "launchd" posts


I guess you took it the wrong way as well. I was in no way implying that you are showing off. Kyaa yaar. Itne salo baad bhi? I am seriously amazed by your knowledge. There's a lot of stuff in there that I can't figure out head nor tail about.  

As for you thinking that every OS user should know about how the system operates, can I ask 'why'? What is so important about me knowing what launchd is? Is it going to change the way I work? I'm not one for programming, nor hacking, nor tinkering. All I do is do my work, and surf the web, watch movies and try out new apps. LaunchD doesn't come in the picture at all.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 13, 2008)

@dr
Whose that gorgeous chick on your desktop ???

Can anyone explain to me what Photoshop Elements is ?? I mean how is it different from installing Photoshop



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> Just want to let OS X users that every OS users should know atleast some basics how your OS works  thats it.


Yep!! It always helps. Like from my personal experience, my bits and pieces of Linux kernel knowledge really helped me when I created a customized Knoppix for myself, similarly customizing windows is also fun when you don't use any third party tools ( like nLite ) for it. Someone on this forum said long time back that Apple doesn't want you to customize your mac.... let me see if that holds true when I get to that level


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 13, 2008)

goobi - 
What all stuffs do you have in your menubar? I like no clutter and removed all the icons in desktop and menubar. 

And a n00bish question. Other than managing photos, what else can you do in Aperture/Lightroom? Goobi, please post some tutorial.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 13, 2008)

praka123 said:


> launchd is the system script management utility for OS X similar to Linux or BSD having sysVinit or bsd scripts or Ubuntu and new gen distros using upstart or initng etc
> launchd:
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Launchd
> ^read boys!if u have some patience


Oh my God! Why would someone care, dude, unless he/she is a developer or something!

Yeah, we don't know **** about our Macs' internals but you know what, we still don't have to do any troubleshooting and they work solidly. That's all we care about. If we ever run into any problems, there's always Google to the rescue.

BTW, knowing about launchd does not come under the category of "basic" knowledge. Knowing how to boot your Mac from an external hard disk comes under that category. No normal user in their right mind would care what launchd is and what it does. Knowing that does not enhance your user experience in any way.

I read your description of it and I still don't have the first clue what it is. That should tell you something about how far away from "normal" that sort of information is.

Thanks for testing us out though. Glad to know that we passed the "dumb" test with flying colours.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 13, 2008)

Photoshop Elements is much like ACDsee for Windows, or maybe a more powerful iPhoto. It's not as professional as Aperture or Lightroom, but it's not as basic as iPhoto. You can organise pictures, make adjustments, and then export them into books, albums and such. It does also include some tools for cleaning up images, but nothing like Photoshop. I've never used it and I don't think I ever will. Version 6 for Mac is yet to be released I think.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 13, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> @dr
> Whose that gorgeous chick on your desktop ???
> 
> Can anyone explain to me what Photoshop Elements is ?? I mean how is it different from installing Photoshop


Photoshop Elements is the watered down version of Photoshop CS3. Less features and costs less. 

The chick is Alessandra Ambrosia.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 13, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> goobi -
> What all stuffs do you have in your menubar? I like no clutter and removed all the icons in desktop and menubar.


I don't either, which is why I usually have a clean desktop (with temporary files).

But menu extras don't look cluttered. They are quite useful, actually. I have an alarm clock, play/pause, next and previous track controls, MacUser VPN, desktop lock, iChat, Bluetooth, AirPort, volume, battery, date and user account in the menu bar – and I am the conservative sort. There are people who have more than twenty menu extras.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 14, 2008)

@Dr: Ever noticed after clicking pictures that they always lack that little bit that would make the whole difference between good and beautiful? Well that's where these two come in. While you can do all of this in Photoshop, it's going to be a long process. Other tools offer image management + adjustments, but nothing like what these offer. 

Also, if you deal with camera RAW, you will realise the pains that one has to go through with stuff like iPhoto and others. And the best thing is all this is done in a non destructive way. So tomorrow if you feel like there is a tad bit extra brightness applied, you can just move the slider down and not have made any damage to the original.

Well here's a screeny of my desktop: There's never a file left on my desktop. I personally never leave one. And I've warned people that if they do, it goes straight in the trash. I have a  "Desktop" stack where I dump my files in.

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.76e8bb8652.jpg

As for the menubar, reading from right to left:
Bluetooth: Ink: Time Machine: Caffeine: Awaken: Deskshade: Default FolderX (will remove that right now): CoverSutra: LittleSnitch. Doesn't look cluttered to me.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 14, 2008)

Just hours before I installed iLife '08, I upgraded iPhotos, and iMovie. I thought I was in complete awe of iPhotos 08. The way the photos look when they are organized into Events is just amazing! However I didn't notice an option to delete duplicate files. I noticed events were created based on dates, like for example Sept 24, where I could see pics from different albums in to one event  called sept 24 ( the event was named untitled event but the dates of all the pics were sept 24 ) 

I think I should try out Aperture, Lightroom and Elements very soon!!


----------



## goobimama (Feb 14, 2008)

Event are created on the basis of the date. You can very well merge and split events on how you fancy them to be. I don't think you will need Lightroom or Aperture. Elements is cool, but wait for the new version (although getting the current one isn't going to hurt I guess).


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 14, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^^ LOL! Seems like you've really been waiting for it!


 
Nah, Its more of a "I love the logo" thing


----------



## narangz (Feb 14, 2008)

^^ Haha 

Guys I searched but couldn't find anything good like Skitch for Windows. The Skitch site says Coming Soon. Now that 'soon' can be as long as an year


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 14, 2008)

^^ 
It's still beta in Mac itself - was closed beta before a month or so. Comic Life is also available for Windows and it took some time to come to Windows version. I remember the day when Windows Beta was released. People were happy like school girls around Barbie. 


Btw, I've a folder called "Temp" in my Documents area to dump the sh!t I download. Easy viewing via Stacks (Fan/List). 

*img.skitch.com/20080214-tf7wecy38dei7gti3yyu2ryxmy.jpg


----------



## goobimama (Feb 14, 2008)

^^ Same as me bro, same as me. Although, American Gangster is meant to be watched in HD


----------



## iMav (Feb 14, 2008)

holy sh1t grudgy wat speed conx do u have man  thats the speed at which education should be given


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 14, 2008)

@dr
We both are pirates, but you know I never dared to show my downloaded files like you did. Raaabo is always in hot pursuit to find an opportunity to ban me. If that post was mine I'd have been banned by now!!!

BTW dr how is Sarah Conner Chronicles ?? I plan to follow it and also does any one follow Bionic Woman ???


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 14, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Although, American Gangster is meant to be watched in HD


I know.  Pathetic net connection to blame. I can't watch all the _maal_ in HD. 




iMav said:


> holy sh1t grudgy wat speed conx do u have man  thats the speed at which education should be given


The education comment is funny.  256k UL Dataone @ Chennai. 2 mbps UL @ Dubai (office connection).  




jamesbond007 said:


> @dr
> We both are pirates, but you know I never dared to show my downloaded files like you did. Raaabo is always in hot pursuit to find an opportunity to ban me. If that post was mine I'd have been banned by now!!!
> 
> BTW dr how is Sarah Conner Chronicles ?? I plan to follow it and also does any one follow Bionic Woman ???


Who said I'm a pirate? The image came with a disclaimer that "it's for educational purpose". I just want to show how the stack thing is helpful. I could've used any image editing software to cook up the screenshot. Never question what/how I got them.  

Reg. Terminator Sarah Conner thing, I just saw one epic. It's good but nowhere near PB/Lost. 5 epics are out; I'll check out atleast 3-4 epics b4 I decide whether to go ahead or not.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 14, 2008)

@dr

Sorry!! Sorry!! my bad...
I thought showing such screenshots might be against forum rules!!


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 14, 2008)

Alright even aperture 2 is out now. Again Steve is getting petty things out of the way. If an even event occurs on 26 Feb, it might have something 'big' now.

As for Sarah Conner thing, well it is decent, I mean not in the league of Heroes but still good enough to watch.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 14, 2008)

I love the stacks feature. I never used the list feature back in the days of Tiger. Stacks is a different trip.
I have three stacks. 
Projects: Where I save all my projects in with the newest one at the bottom. Works really well cause I only have like 5-6 projects active at a time. 
Desktop: Where I dump all other files I get before I allocate them to their proper place
Downloads: Well, downloads.
All stacks open up in Fan view cause that's the fastest.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 14, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I love the stacks feature. I never used the list feature back in the days of Tiger. Stacks is a different trip.
> I have three stacks.
> Projects: Where I save all my projects in with the newest one at the bottom. Works really well cause I only have like 5-6 projects active at a time.
> Desktop: Where I dump all other files I get before I allocate them to their proper place
> ...


I prefer Fan but list is also good. In list you can directly go to the file but right click is not possible. Fan view for what it is and that killer looks.  

I forget Tiger.  I was using Windows 98 for 3-4 years but when XP came along, I totally forgot in no time. This time around, I hardly used Tiger for 6 weeks. 




jamesbond007 said:


> @dr
> 
> Sorry!! Sorry!! my bad...
> I thought showing such screenshots might be against forum rules!!


Hey don't be. Don't question me, just understand.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey anyone noticed with 10.5.2 the pop up/drop down menus are less transparent than they used to be? They were so juicy earlier, now looking very flat and plain-jane. I hope someone hacks it to get those transparent menus back.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 14, 2008)

^^ 
It was supposed to be one of the fixes. When the BG is light, then you can hardly see the lists. I also don't like the current view. Maybe there should be a option for us to define the transparency. 

Some Queries:- 
1. How do I take Screenshot with Quicktime?
2. How do I lock the PC without any software. Like the Windows + L? 
3. How do I close windows, not quit? Cmd + H is the way out? 
4. When I pop in my WD HDD, the icons are big and spaced out. Also when I click it it opens up a new window. If I view in Finder, it's completely normal (but for the spaced out big icons). I know how to set it right, but the PC is not remembering the settings. 
5. Where can I get to see the different icons that I apply to the default icon list?


----------



## spironox (Feb 14, 2008)

^^ hey thats what i am trying to fig out too


----------



## goobimama (Feb 14, 2008)

1) Just drag the image out of quicktime onto your desktop. It doesn't really create a jpg screenshot, but it's a screenshot of the movie alright. 
2) Aayush has a lock thing that you can put on the menubar. It's a built in thing. Otherwise, use Deskshade, it has a lock computer option. The best way however is to put a lock on the screensaver.
3) Command+W dude! Command+Option+W to close all windows of the application (handy while closing lots of Finder windows)
4) Well there are some quirks with Finder. Have to right-click, show view options, and make it something like the default. I can't say for sure can't I'm not at the mac right now. Also, a lot of people prefer Pathfinder which is a Finder replacement. You could check that out. 
5) Didn't really get what you mean. For Icons though, just get Candybar.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 14, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> 2. How do I lock the PC without any software. Like the Windows + L?





goobimama said:


> 2) Aayush has a lock thing that you can put on the menubar. It's a built in thing. Otherwise, use Deskshade, it has a lock computer option. The best way however is to put a lock on the screensaver.



I do this.
In System Prefs >> Accounts >> Login Options - Enable "Fast User switching"

Now, in (the right of) your menubar, click on the name and click on "Login Window" when you want to leave your computer and lock it. When you come back, enter your password and resume.

I'm just too lazy to use DeskShade's method though.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 14, 2008)

I guess some kind of automator action or Applescript should do the trick. Will require some skill in googling though


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 14, 2008)

1. I didn't understand. I tried to click and drag to the desktop, but nothing happened other than that it paused the playing video. 
2. How to put a lock on the screensaver? 
3. Shame on me. Didn't knew that before or bothered to find out earlier. 
4. I'm not sure if you understood me. Here's the screenie to point out what I want... 
*img.skitch.com/20080214-nsq5pf7ewqwy65jkadmj5cbgr8.jpg
*img.skitch.com/20080214-8jp3i3mjthkfyjd4b4gw49eggu.jpg
*img.skitch.com/20080214-k7je83swy7ji7bemw97ctehu47.jpg

I can do it, but it's not remembering my settings. I've have to do it everytime.  

5. I meant the default icons that of Mackintosh HD. Your desktop had a different one. I know we can change with Candybar but where do I look for them? 
6. A new query. How do I disable subtitles in QuickTime? Planet Earth starts playing subtitles, and the option in View -> Subtitles -> off is disabled.

Thanks.


----------



## narangz (Feb 14, 2008)

Regarding your last query- The subtitles might be 'recorded' in the video. Therefore they cannot be switched off.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 14, 2008)

Let me get to my mac...


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 14, 2008)

narangz said:


> Regarding your last query- The subtitles might be 'recorded' in the video. Therefore they cannot be switched off.


No. VLC didn't play the subtitles. It would've if it's hard encoded. 



DARK LORD said:


> I do this.
> In System Prefs >> Accounts >> Login Options - Enable "Fast User switching"
> 
> Now, in (the right of) your menubar, click on the name and click on "Login Window" when you want to leave your computer and lock it. When you come back, enter your password and resume.
> ...


Darky, it tried and it works. But iTunes, Network is all switched off. When I'm d/ling stuffs and want to lock the PC temporarily, then this is not what I want to do. Windows + L just locks the PC, all the apps will be running. Here, we're logging off from the Mac.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 14, 2008)

1) Well here's a screenshot to prove the theory. Just drag the video out. 
*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.c20ac2bab3.jpg
2) System Preferences > Security > the option is there. Just set a screen corner to activate the screensaver and you don't even have to use the keyboard. Unfortunately, it doesn't work with the sleep display option. I would highly recommend deskshade though. It's really nice. And you can use Command+L to lock your computer. 

4) As for getting the Finder sidebar, just click the grey pill at the top right. It's usually the button for hiding toolbars and such. 
5) As in you want websites? Well deviantart is one, then michaelsmac.com, and pretty much everywhere else. Just have to search for them on google. 
6) Window > Show Movie Properties (command+J). There you can disable the subtitle track by unchecking it. If you want it to be permanent change you will have to save it as a quicktime movie (File Save as, either reference or self contained)


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 14, 2008)

1. & 6. wont work as it need QT pro. That's why screenshot didn't work in my QT. 
2. There won't be any issues with Network connections naa? 
4. The problem is it's not remembering my settings.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 14, 2008)

You still on quicktime vanilla? Why? Get Quicktime Pro dude. It's worth the $30 

2) Well how about trying it out? I would assume there would be none.

4) Do you want the thumbnail view itself? Otherwise, change it to List view, right-click the whitespace, show view options, and select "Always Open in List view". Also make sure your "Arrange by: Name" is enabled in the show view options.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 14, 2008)

interfacelift is a great way to get hold of super cool Mac OS X icons.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 14, 2008)

Interfacelift has become very stagnant. Nothing new comes out of there. There's no 512*512 Leopard icons in there.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have been locking my Mac from the very beginning in the same way as mentioned by Darky and I also lock Mac when I am in downloading mode but I never had network off problem.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 14, 2008)

I sick of that icons in WD HDD. But I'll have to bear with it.   Or try to view in Lists or Coloumns.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 14, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Interfacelift has become very stagnant. Nothing new comes out of there. There's no 512*512 Leopard icons in there.


What good are they? Do you ever see them anywhere?

I'm writing a post on MacUser about the different ways to lock your Mac. Should be up by 01:00 - 02:00 AM tonight.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 14, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> I have been locking my Mac from the very beginning in the same way as mentioned by Darky and I also lock Mac when I am in downloading mode but I never had network off problem.



Neither did I have that problem. Actually, it's the same as "Switch users" in Windows. So the programs/processes are still running. I could be wrong on this.


@Aayush:
Don't we just give you great ideas to write about


----------



## iMav (Feb 14, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I'm writing a post on MacUser about the different ways to lock your Mac. Should be up by 01:00 - 02:00 AM tonight.


 i think we did discuss about this in 1 of our comparison threads didnt we


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 14, 2008)

*img.skitch.com/20080214-nmug7da6dr84txdudqi3mssu4s.jpg

Just thought I'd post my desktop  for February '08.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 14, 2008)

> What good are they? Do you ever see them anywhere?


Saaley. You were the one who went on about 512*512 icons. Anyway my main focus was on lack of anything new, the leopard thing was just an extra point.



> I sick of that icons in WD HDD. But I'll have to bear with it.  Or try to view in Lists or Coloumns.


Weird man. Mine works perfectly.
I double click WD > Opens up Window with icons neatly arranged > rightclick > show view options > Arrange by: None > icons go crazy > Close the window > double click WD again, icons are crazy > repeat those steps to get them back arranged.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 14, 2008)

Am I the only one here without an external HDD and one who doesn't use TimeMachine ?


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 14, 2008)

Am I the only one here with an external HDD and one who doesn't use TimeMachine ?


----------



## iMav (Feb 14, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Am I the only one here with an external HDD and one who doesn't use TimeMachine ?


 no im there too


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 14, 2008)

One of the few overseas blogger I know, ShawnBlanch had written an entry where he says that Time Machine is more like an archiving tool that lets you get back old stuff. For a backup tool, he recommends SuperDuper.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 14, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Am I the only one here with an external HDD and one who doesn't use TimeMachine ?


TimeMachine kya hotha hai ?


----------



## aryayush (Feb 14, 2008)

*Are you serious!* 

I have an external hard drive too and I don't use Time Machine. I do want to, however. 



DARK LORD said:


> @Aayush:
> Don't we just give you great ideas to write about


Yeah, when I'd joined MacUser, I'd asked you guys to send some tips my way every now and then whenever you came across any. And though no one has done it intentionally so far, I do manage to grab an idea or two from these posts every now and then. And I'm grateful for that. 

(I once even credited Milind for one post.)


----------



## iMav (Feb 14, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> TimeMachine kya hotha hai ?


 time machine is an eye candy backup tool form apple for apple; thats why its called time machine it lets u go back in time pretty much like windows system restore which has been there for more than 5 years


----------



## praka123 (Feb 14, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> TimeMachine kya hotha hai ?


it is a backup tool.uses _rsync_ I think


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 14, 2008)

aryayush said:
			
		

> And though no one has done it intentionally so far, I do manage to grab an idea or two from these posts every now and then



let us see if we can help you, man you everyday I get so many doubts but you know what I own the laziest butt in this world. You see when you get a doubt, you first need to google then frame a para, then log on to this site , then type that para, then post, then wait till some one replies, then ..... and it goes on..... 

My desktop coming soon!!!!


----------



## goobimama (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, I guess I'm the goat. For I get to ask this question:
Am I the only one who uses Time Machine?



> system restore which has been there for more than 5 years


Oh, And it's nothing like System Restore. That thing only restores your system, as in, program files and other such stuff. This backs up everything. And in the most elegant way possible 

@aayush-bhai: Didn't know about this offer. I will certainly send stuff your way now and then (Prepare to have your inbox bombarded with spam!)


----------



## iMav (Feb 14, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Oh, And it's nothing like System Restore. That thing only restores your system, as in, program files and other such stuff. This backs up everything. And in the most elegant way possible


not hijacking the thread but the last time i tried system restore it brought back any and all of my dleted folders after doing a system restore and yeh i said this in the same post that its an eye candy way of backing up


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 14, 2008)

I saw like any other average joe (or rather an average Jaswant Singh) - till my Mac came. I'm fussy about the way my things look. Eye Candy is important - atleast for me.  


iMav - 
Please yaar, Microsoft walla cheez ko chod do. Debate karna tho, ek naya thread shuru kar. Why would I care what is there or not there in Vista?


----------



## goobimama (Feb 14, 2008)

iMav said:


> not hijacking the thread but the last time i tried system restore it brought back any and all of my dleted folders after doing a system restore and yeh i said this in the same post that its an eye candy way of backing up


Are you freaking crazy? System restore does NOT backup documents, emails and any other personal files you may have. It only restores a system to an earlier date. Your files remain the same.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 14, 2008)

iMav said:


> time machine is an eye candy backup tool form apple for apple; thats why its called time machine it lets u go back in time pretty much like windows system restore which has been there for more than 5 years





praka123 said:


> it is a backup tool.uses _rsync_ I think


sounds like another backup software. Then why did Western Digital HDD come to picture ?

*If its a hardware(ext storage), from Apple, does it have the following features?*​
Automatic backup to two partitions - recovary and standard

One button auto backup

automatic upload to online FUSE storage

eCryptFS based cryptographic highly encrypted online FUSE frontend
eCryptFS based filesystem mount

Built in Biometric scanner for Eye, Arm-Pit smell, thumb-print, blood and DNA security scan

10000 newton force endurance

fire proof

water proof

MRAM based storage

eSATA and FireWire - 3200

direct execution enabled(execution without RAM, directly via MRAM)

Biometric security based locker

LCD touch screen based onboard display to do basic operations like lock drive, enter password, etc

biometric and password protected file locking system

encryption of biometric and password data into file system to ensure un-accessability of any file unless correct code is supplied

10 TB of storage space

*if it indeed has all the features I have listed, then it *might* just be worth buying.*


----------



## goobimama (Feb 14, 2008)

And Time Machine is not all eye candy. It is intuitive. You know what those arrows mean even though there is no text to say so. Also, the way you can recover Photos, contacts, emails, is all pretty amazing. Of course there's no bootable version which is why many prefer SuperDuper, but you can very well restore a system using the OS X install DVD.



> if it indeed has all the features I have listed, then it *might* just be worth buying.


Time Machine comes free with Leopard.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 14, 2008)

System Restore in Windows is friggin' awesome! It saved my butt on a couple of occasions.

However, it does not deal with files. It only restores your system's settings and stuff. For example, if you install an application and Windows goes kaput (as happens once every three days), a quick system restore will bring back your system and the application will be uninstalled (i.e. removed from the registry and the other important places in Windows). However, if you go to Program Files, you'll find that it is still there.

Which means that it does not delete or bring back any files. In other words, not like Time Machine. 



goobimama said:


> @aayush-bhai: Didn't know about this offer. I will certainly send stuff your way now and then (Prepare to have your inbox bombarded with spam!)


Or you could post them in this thread. Whichever suits you... 



MetalheadGautham said:


> sounds like another backup software. Then why did Western Digital HDD come to picture ?
> 
> *If its a hardware(ext storage), from Apple, does it have the following features?*​
> Automatic backup to two partitions - recovary and standard
> ...


Duuude! You Lingeeks will never come out of that well.

Time Machine is a part of Leopard. It is software, not hardware. As for what it does and which binary coded hexadecimal form of exterior architectural infinitesimal crap it uses - I have no freaking clue.


----------



## iMav (Feb 14, 2008)

@ hey goobi it does 

sorry grdgy no more posts wrt that by me .... goobster u can try it create a test folder with a test file then create a restore point delete the folder and then restore (make sure that the file u have saved is on a disk that has system restore enabled 

iv tried it with a shift+del


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 14, 2008)

> Time Machine is a part of Leopard. It is software, not hardware. As for what it does and which binary coded hexadecimal form of exterior architectural infinitesimal crap it uses - I have no freaking clue.


you mean it does not automatically backup your data after on the fly encryption with biometric data online ?
You mean it can't even just do some online backup ?
It doesn't use a highly recovarable file system ?

wow, does being a hardcore apple fanboy make you ignorant to technology ?

PS: I think I was talking about Time Capsule, not Time Machine


----------



## goobimama (Feb 14, 2008)

^^ "A highly recoverable file system"? Just cause we macboys don't care about the insides of the system doesn't mean we are dumb losers. 

And yes, you can do an on the fly 256bit encryption for the backup.


----------



## iMav (Feb 14, 2008)

who gives a sh1t we are users not developers  right goobi ?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 14, 2008)

@mac users this guy needs your help 
 PLZZZ help me about shifting to MAC/APPLE


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 14, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ "A highly recoverable file system"? Just cause we macboys don't care about the insides of the system doesn't mean we are dumb losers.
> 
> And yes, you can do an on the fly 256bit encryption for the backup.


If the FS headder is written to multiple locations(or even to an external medium) its possible to ensure that the File System can easily be recovered. You might call it toomuch, but a lingeek is always a geek in every feild. I am also a self confessed Nerd apart from being a geek.

On the fly 256 bit encryption ? Thats age old, based on simple data or passwords. I meant biometric data based encryption. For example, just place your thumb on the biometric scanner pad of your laptop and the thumb print will be used to encrypt the data. Bytes will be re-formed using some complex equations with the biometric data(or the marks in your thumb) being the value of the variable used to decrypt the FS.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 14, 2008)

^^ whats your point d00d? people want a place to backup their data.. they dont want startrek gizmos.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 15, 2008)

Milind is absolutely right. There is no such thing as a "recoverable file system".

You're pretending to be a geek. Weird.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 15, 2008)

Charan said:


> ^^ whats your point d00d? people want a place to backup their data.. they dont want startrek gizmos.


I just told about simple to implement stuff that I expected Apple to include.
These very much exist, and just because they are a bit hi tech, does not make them startrek gizmos. Besides, isn't Mac supposed to be the best and most advanced hardware according to apple ? I just want to learn more about this curious little niche product, so I decided to ask questions here. I guess I expected too much from Apple. Any problems in that ?



aryayush said:


> Milind is absolutely right. There is no such thing as a "recoverable file system".
> 
> You're pretending to be a geek. Weird.


I can recover data from an FS if its headder is lost, by placing extra headders for safety.

anyway, forget all this sh!t. Whats the point in discussing 2040 products ?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 15, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I just told about simple to implement stuff that I expected Apple to include.
> These very much exist, and just because they are a bit hi tech, does not make them startrek gizmos. Besides, isn't Mac supposed to be the best and most advanced hardware according to apple ? I just want to learn more about this curious little niche product, so I decided to ask questions here. I guess I expected too much from Apple. Any problems in that ?



Can you show us any product which already uses these thing you said which is affordable to common home users?


----------



## goobimama (Feb 15, 2008)

Also, did I tell you about the story where I logged into someone else's machine using my thumb?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 15, 2008)

Charan said:


> Can you show us any product which already uses these thing you said which is affordable to common home users?


I told I xpected it from apple, thats all. Don't over do this.

*Here is a new topic for discussion:

Panther. Tiger. Leopard. Cheetah. Next what ?*



goobimama said:


> Also, did I tell you about the story where I logged into someone else's machine using my thumb?


I am intrested


----------



## goobimama (Feb 15, 2008)

> I am interested


There's nothing to it. This guy was showing off his lenovo laptop with the fingerprint reader. And I though woah, let me try and see how it rejects mine. Next thing you know I'm logged into his system and can even sign into web pages and such! He disabled that feature since. 

As for the next name for the OS, I think it's going to be Lion? Though it could very well be Goobi!


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 15, 2008)

^ ^ 
Even I thought so! Lion is the only Cat family they missed out. OS X Goobi 10.6. Ahh! Sounds cool.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 15, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> ^ ^
> Even I thought so! Lion is the only Cat family they missed out. OS X Goobi 10.6. Ahh! Sounds cool.


But lion does not sound as cool as the rest. what about Jaguar ?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 15, 2008)

Jaguar already taken 


> Mac OS X Public Beta "Kodiak"
> Mac OS X v10.0 "Cheetah"
> Mac OS X v10.1 "Puma"
> Mac OS X v10.2 "Jaguar"
> ...


*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Mac_OS_X


----------



## goobimama (Feb 15, 2008)

Leopard didn't either. It felt out of place since everyone was on Tiger. Now suddenly it makes complete sense.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm all for Mac OS 10.6 Goobi ( You know, that one. No, not mama )


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 15, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Leopard didn't either. It felt out of place since everyone was on Tiger. Now suddenly it makes complete sense.


Leopard WAS quite good. It was taken rather well by most people.

look at this:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_cat#Species

there is no other big cat left ecept lion


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok, we can take a pledge. To hell with what Apple names OS X 10.6. We'll call it Goobi. 

Any votes for *Mac OS X 10.6 "Goobi" *?


----------



## goobimama (Feb 15, 2008)

Killer feature? Sleep! "We at Apple realised that people don't sleep as much, they keep using their macs all the time. So with Goobi, the Mac goes to sleep whenever it feels like you should too, and for long stretches at a time. Buy a Mac, buy sleep"
*This has nothing to do with Goobi the cat sleeping 25 hours a day.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 15, 2008)

I want Mac OS X 10.6 "Aloo Goobi" 

BTW you guys tried gigasmilies on os x? :-s


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 15, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Ok, we can take a pledge. To hell with what Apple names OS X 10.6. We'll call it Goobi.
> 
> Any votes for *Mac OS X 10.6 "Goobi" *?


I prefer *Mac OS X 10.6 "Gobi"*


----------



## goobimama (Feb 15, 2008)

Gobi is a freakin Cauliflower. Not a cat.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 15, 2008)

To those in darkness, Goobi is his cat


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 15, 2008)

Charan said:


> I want Mac OS X 10.6 "Aloo Goobi"
> 
> BTW you guys tried gigasmilies on os x? :-s


Yaar, don't insult (go-ob)iMama. 


No, that's 90 MB d/l. I'm maxing out my poor 256k connection with 1080p HD and what not.  
Plus it does not look simple. Give me a .dmg, I'll might try. I won't type a single code in Terminal.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 15, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Gobi is a freakin Cauliflower. Not a cat.


Thats why I suggested it. I love Gobi Manchuri LD


DARK LORD said:


> To those in darkness, Goobi is his cat


Sorry. Didn't know that.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 15, 2008)

offtopic: @goobi .. I want to learn yoga


----------



## goobimama (Feb 15, 2008)

Goobi doesn't care if you guys murder his name:
*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/172470d41d.jpg

(Sorry for hijacking this thread and involving my family members in here  )


----------



## RCuber (Feb 15, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Yaar, don't insult (go-ob)iMama.



No intentions of insults.. should be taken lightly 



goobimama said:


> Goobi doesn't care if you guys murder his name:
> *img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/172470d41d.jpg



Cats dont care about anything .. I myself raised about 15 -20 cats till date.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 15, 2008)

Charan said:


> offtopic: @goobi .. I want to learn yoga


Me too.  Just give that DVD, I'll learn it myself. 

* /to myself: Now this will save some precious BW than wasting on porn. * 

Also how did you make that midnight photo where you raid the kitchen and only the fruits are colored and the rest is B&W?


Btw: 
1. Does your Cat eat all food? Or only non-veg? 
2. Does it sleep at night, now that is sleeping in daytime
3. Is it naughty?
4. Somebody report this post and ban me.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 15, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Also how did you make that midnight photo where you raid the kitchen and only the fruits are colored and the rest is B&W?




Darky needs to know that too


----------



## goobimama (Feb 15, 2008)

Ah that Yoga instructional. I catch up on it every day  

As for that kitchen incident, it's pretty simple. Duplicate the base layer, make the layer on top B&W (Command+shift+U), then add a mask on it (Layer > mask > reveal all), and paint black on the fruits part.
Of course I did add some shadows, highlights and added some grain for good measure


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 15, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Goobi doesn't care if you guys murder his name:
> *img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/172470d41d.jpg
> 
> (Sorry for hijacking this thread and involving my family members in here  )




wow, awssome cat there. How old is it ? And what about the pic ? Is it a fresh pic ?


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 15, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Ah that Yoga instructional. I catch up on it every day
> 
> As for that kitchen incident, it's pretty simple. Duplicate the base layer, make the layer on top B&W (Command+shift+U), then add a mask on it (Layer > mask > reveal all), and paint black on the fruits part.
> Of course I did add some shadows, highlights and added some grain for good measure


I will try it tomorrow and PM you if I meet with an issue.  By the way, see my previous post for the 4 point query.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 15, 2008)

Have you had a chance to visit my blog? All about Goobi and The Small Cat in there. I don't think I can hijack this thread further. Uncle Aniruddh  will get pissed off 

Btw: 
1. Does your Cat eat all food? Or only non-veg? *Fish* Though Goobi loves packaged foods like Chaklis and biscuits. Small cat likes cream and home cooked food. They both have rice and curry as a filler.
2. Does it sleep at night, now that is sleeping in daytime. *Goobi sleeps 25 hours a day. Small Cat is a little more active.*
3. Is it naughty? *Both are lazy.*
4. Somebody report this post and ban me.* I was just going to*

@Metalhead: Goobi is six years old. Yeah, he's old. He doesn't hang out with me much, ever since the Small Cat (now 2 years of age) arrived. That pic is a few months old.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 15, 2008)

goobimama said:


> *Uncle Anirudh*  will get pissed off


Arey yaar... now where did I come into the picture from????!! And how dare you prefix _Uncle_ with my name??? You are the next in line to be sued!


----------



## RCuber (Feb 15, 2008)

^^


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 15, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Arey yaar... now where did I come into the picture from????!! And how dare you prefix _Uncle_ with my name??? You are the next in line to be sued!


on his behalf: Sorry Uncle


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 15, 2008)

Lolz... you guys are hell bent on making me "uncle"!! The real uncle is here: Charan


----------



## aryayush (Feb 15, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> anyway, forget all this sh!t. Whats the point in discussing 2040 products ?


Yeah, we're sorry for bringing it up. 

(In case you didn't get that, it was sarcasm.)



goobimama said:


> As for the next name for the OS, I think it's going to be Lion?


Lions don't belong to the cat family. Sheesh!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 15, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Yeah, we're sorry for bringing it up.
> 
> (In case you didn't get that, it was sarcasm.)
> 
> Lions don't belong to the cat family. Sheesh!


ofcource they do. They eblong to the Panthera group, along with tiger, jaguar


----------



## aryayush (Feb 15, 2008)

Is that bit of information from Wikipedia?


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 15, 2008)

Umm.... where is this thread going? Cats to the Cat family? 

How about some Mac Discussion please?


----------



## praka123 (Feb 15, 2008)

macs are owned by cats  OS X tiger(couger),OS X panther ....


----------



## goobimama (Feb 15, 2008)

Why would you say it's not from the cat family? Maybe some documentation to prove your theory? 

Tip: If you want to create a very quick text slideshow with no presentation at all, then all you have to do is type out your stuff in a text file and open it in quicktime. It will show one paragraph as one slide


----------



## aryayush (Feb 15, 2008)

MacUser-ed! Thanks! 

I've been taught this since primary school. Lions don't belong to the cat family. I might be wrong though...


----------



## goobimama (Feb 15, 2008)

I quote some random dude:


> I did a comparrison of Lightroom 1.0, Aperture 1.5, Adobe Camera RAW and Capture One 3.7 in terms of RAW processing just to see which one was best and found that, in my test and opinion, Capture One gave the best result with Aperture a very close second and Lightroom (due to it's cost over ACR), a distant fourth My Article Here
> 
> I've now just completed another test using Aperture 2.0 and Lightroom 1.3 and again Aperture does seem to be better at RAW processing than Lightroom. However Lightroom 1.3's new sharpening algorithm is vastly superior to that in 1.0 and better than the one in Aperture 2.0 by quite a margin article can be seen here
> 
> I'd still much prefer to use Aperture over Lightroom but I might be tempted to use Photoshop CS3's Smart Sharpen filter to get the sharpness that could be achieved with Lightroom on it's own.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 15, 2008)

_Forgive me, I'm really friggin irritated at the moment. _

I spent over 3 hours trying to write a project made in iMovie to someone who wanted it burnt on a CD. I tried all export options, all kinds of burn methods but the %^$^*&*%*** thing just didn't want to be.

Someone please tell me what's the best way to do this. What to export as, in iMovie and What to burn as in T&T 

Also, if you're thinking why it took me 3 hours ? Here's the thing.

I am not able to burn anything using my Mac's CD-Writer. It goes 100% Burning but then throws up a Lead-in and Lead-out error. There were some really weird errors being thrown up. I wasted 4 CDs in the process.

_I'm sorry again, I may not sound as sane as I am, but that's just because I'm brainfscked at the moment._


----------



## goobimama (Feb 15, 2008)

brainfsked? What's that? 

Anyway, if your writer is throwing tantrums, try different media. If it still persists, get it replaced. 

So what's the problem really, exporting it, or burning it to CD?


----------



## aryayush (Feb 15, 2008)

You need to Toast Titanium, first and foremost, to burn a Video CD. Mac OS X only supports DVDs by default.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 15, 2008)

goobimama said:


> brainfsked? What's that?


Just one of the many self-made words I used.



goobimama said:


> Anyway, if your writer is throwing tantrums, try different media. If it still persists, get it replaced.


Oh? Different media? The only media I can burn is a CD. I I already wasted 4 different CDs, each throwing the same error after 100% burn.



goobimama said:


> So what's the problem really, exporting it, or burning it to CD?


Burning it. The first of my queries was because I just wanted to know which format was preferred in a scenario where the clients wants it on a VCD. 



aryayush said:


> You need to Toast Titanium, first and foremost, to burn a Video CD. Mac OS X only supports DVDs by default.





DARK LORD said:


> .....What to burn as in T&T


By T&T, I actually meant TT ( or Toast Titanium ). I do have the App. It's the one that throws up the error.

Any way to diagnose the error ?


----------



## goobimama (Feb 15, 2008)

Different media as in different company. Like instead of Sony CDR, you use Imation CDR. 

As for burning to VCD, you can export to pretty much any format that iMovie allows. Toast will have to reencode it anyway cause there's no export to Mpeg1.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh okay. I did try 1 Moserbaer, 1 Moserbaer Pro, 1 Sony and 1 HP CD. All failed.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 16, 2008)

Get the writer replaced dude. Just get it replaced.

Although, do waste one more CD by trying to burn with Disk Utility or something. In case it's a software problem.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh oh ( The typical types )
I'm unable to burn via Disk Utility too. Calling up the Apple Helpline tomorrow.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 16, 2008)

Got to check if this one is a new feature to 10.5.2. If select a plain text url like *goobimama.blogspot.com/ (okay the forum automatically puts these URL tags making it a proper link) and then right click, you get a Go to Address, Go to Address in New Tab, and such. This I'm pretty sure wasn't there in Tiger, though I'm not sure about 10.5.1.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Reality beyond apple,jobes and boys :*

A site every boys should have a look:

**www.appledefects.com/*

^ look for uptodate vulnerabilities


----------



## aryayush (Feb 16, 2008)

@DARK LORD,
In Toast Titanium, choose Video CD from the Video section and drag your video file(s) into that area and burn it. If there isn't something wrong with your drive, you should be able to burn it without any issues.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm downloading the Apple Aperture 2 Tutorials from Brokenstones but some tuts are missing. Any idea as how I can download from Apple site? *www.apple.com/aperture/tutorials/


----------



## goobimama (Feb 16, 2008)

^^ You will have to wait for the movie to load, after which you right-click as "Save as Quicktime Movie". Again, you will need quicktime pro for that.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 16, 2008)

Hmmm... time to get QT Pro. 

OK, how can I install QT Pro? Will I've both QT and QT Pro?


----------



## goobimama (Feb 16, 2008)

The line between Quicktime and Quicktime Pro is drawn by a serial number which you have to buy from Apple.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 16, 2008)

^^ 
Didn't know that. My QT is Pro now.   Thanks.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 17, 2008)

*img144.imageshack.us/img144/2888/bradpaisley5thgearuz2.jpg​


----------



## goobimama (Feb 17, 2008)

Wtf! ^^^


----------



## aryayush (Feb 17, 2008)

Tried clicking on it...?


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm sick & tired of FX now and slowly coming in terms to be a true Apple fanboy. 

I want to switch to Safari to Firefox. (Not going to list the reasons, but if anyone wants to know, I'll oblige) 

Please help me in the following ares: 
1. What Ad Blocker to use? There's this  helmet thing, Saft and 4 others. I want something like ADP of FX where the thing is updated often. 
2. How can I add the New Tab icon (if any) to the toolbar? 
3. What all plugins can I install? Any exiting features? I know that pimpmysafari.com, but any other add on you suggest? 
4. If I bookmark a site, can I assign keyword(s)? In FX, if I type  "g" and enter, it goes to gmail.com and "td" comes to this forum, etc.. 
5. Is there StumbleUpon toolbar/add on? 
6. Is there auto-copy feature in Safari? I just select texts (even in textboxes) it automatically copies to clipboard and deselects after copying. 
7. How does Safari manage passwords and forms? If there any tool like the 
8. What is this snapback thing? Also do we have the mouse gestures? 
9. Any good features of Safari? What is that one feature of Safari is not there in other browsers? 
10. If I click the RSS button on the url, can I choose a web based browser than desktop client? 
11. And code plugins for Safari? Like adding *,  for forums and adding <b>, <em>, <a href> for html etc? 

Thanks.*


----------



## goobimama (Feb 17, 2008)

^^Stick to firefox.

1) I use Safari Adblock. It doesn't have as much control, but it works fine. Doesn't block google ads though. Then there's Saft which is a must install. 
2) Check here[/url}
3) I'm not a pimper or any sorts so I don't really know. I like the browser to be what it is, a browser.
4) I think saft can do that, but I'm not sure.
5) There's a trick for adding a StumbleUpon thing as a basic bookmark. It's not nearly as powerful as the toolbar, but you can click on the bookmark and it takes you to a new site.
7) Safari uses the systemwide keychain. It manages web forms, username/passwords, and such. Pretty satisfactory to me.
8) Snapback takes you to the original website you started off with. Not as special as you think but it's really handy at times. I don't think there's mouse guestures.

That's all from me.

Oh, I forgot to mention, there's
1) Inquisitor search. Yeah baby!
2) Private browsing
3) Awesome DOM inspector
4) Merging Windows. Snapping out a tab.
5) It's fast.
6) Dashclips
7) And I hope you all know: If you find a web page with lots of contact info, and wished there was a data detectors feature in Safari, all you have to do is, File > Mail contents of this page, and you can do all that Data detection in Mail.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 17, 2008)

1. Ok, I'll try 2/3 stuffs and see which is good for me. saft doesn't seem to work or I'm not doing it the right way. 
2. Forget it. Looks difficult and long steps.  Command-T is ok with me. 
4. Saft can do and Safari by default assigns Cmd + 1, Cmd + 2, etc... 
5. Did you mean this? That'll be useful only to discover new site and maybe not to rate pages. 

Otherwise Stumbleupon toolbar is not supported for Opera n Safari. 
7. How to add info to keychain and how do I add stuff automatically to web forms? 
8. Mouse Gestures is there! It's Coaca suite. Not a freeware. 

Need to be resolved: 
5, 6, 7, 10, 11


Removed FX from the dock. Going use Safari till FX 3.0 comes along.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 17, 2008)

7) Just enter web forms as you would normally. After that it is Command+Shift+A to autofill. 

(The numbers are confusing)
- You will need the 10.0.0.5 version of Saft to work with 10.5.2
- Not sure what you want to do with RSS. Anyway, I'm not into RSS. Preshit is the RSS dude
- Also, you do realise you can resize text forms (like this one) using the handle at the bottom right?


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 17, 2008)

I tried pithhelmet and it's good. Blocks all the **** and we can browse the sites bare bone if we want. Good.  Still not powerful and flexible as ADP in FX. 

RSS is important dude. Darky uses Desktop client and I use Google Reader. Seems I've add the _maal_ manually. 

Also what is snapping out of a Tab do? How do do that?


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 17, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> RSS is important dude. Darky uses Desktop client and I use Google Reader. Seems I've add the _maal_ manually.



Any specific reasons to choose GReader ?


----------



## goobimama (Feb 17, 2008)

Ah then Aayush is the go-to-guy. He's a Google Reader freak (I feel like I'm matchmaking!)

As for the tab thing, you can just drag out a tab to make it's own new window.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 17, 2008)

I've been trying to call up Apple Support Helpline since morning. Looks like they're closed on a Sunday. 
I'll have to take my mini to the dealer to get the drive fixed


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 17, 2008)

DARK LORD said:


> Any specific reasons to choose GReader ?


No specific reasons. Just that Google Reader is fast and no need for any memory hogging apps. Plus I'm used to Google Reader.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 17, 2008)

@drgrudge,
One word of advice. _Please_ follow it for your own sake!

For one month - just _one_ - use Safari without trying to make it a duplicate of Firefox. Don't install Saft. Just install Inquisitor and use the default thing. You'll miss those extra "features" for two days and then you'll realise that all those extra stuff just distract you from the actual browsing itself. Safari gives you all the features you need, cutting out all the junk that you can have, but you needn't.

I used Opera and anyone who's used that browser knows that it's absolutely the best in the features department. It had every feature you could think of and then some. And I used all of them. However, ever since I've switched to Safari, my browsing experience has become much more pleasant and I would never want to go back to Opera or anything.

That's just my opinion. Feel free to act according to your own will. 


About Google Reader. Just drag the "Subscribe..." bookmark to the bookmarks bar and then whenever you want to subscribe to the RSS feed on any website, just hit that button. Simple. 

You could also use NetNewsWire, but I'd recommend Google Reader.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 17, 2008)

Truth be told, since Saft got disabled with the 10.5.2, I haven't bothered updating it. Have not missed anything yet.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm still not happy with Adblocking. pithhelmet is effective against Google Ads but If I want to block a iFrame or any other images, it's not possible unless you block all the images from that site. Saft doesn't seem to work properly even f I add the list. 

I want a Ad blocker which can block ads (it should know it's a ad) plus ability to block any images and iframes.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 17, 2008)

Am I the only one who doesn't care about the ads unless they are extremely annoying (in which case, I don't visit those sites anymore)?


----------



## goobimama (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep. Unless ads are distracting, I don't mind them at all. In fact, if they are all blocked, the whole site design suffers.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 17, 2008)

Exactly. That's why I don't use these ad blocking scripts. They mess with the CSS and stuff.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 17, 2008)

Woah Dr! Congrats! Welcome to the Family!

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/f0a50844ff.jpg

I'm sure many have seen this on TUAW. At first I thought it was stupid. But then I realised I never really used those buttons at the bottom. Looks clean now. 



> *iChat Pro*
> 
> I missed Adium's compact contact list after switching to iChat and never used the extra buttons on the bottom, so I made this mod.
> 
> *www.infinisedesign.net/images/downloads_big/ichatpro.jpg


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Fellas,

What to export a movie as in iMovie so that I can copy it over network and use Nero to burn as a VCD ( Since my writer in my Mac is broken )

Exporting it as .avi effs up the quality.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 17, 2008)

Uninstalled Saft and helmet thing. Inquisitor seems to be good. 

Also no ads at this point of time, but I'll install Safari Adblocker. Too lazy to do it right now. 


goobi - 
I was a Fanboy, even before I started using Apple products.  I think I'll buy iPhone too, at Rs 15.5K, it seems to be a good buy. 

Also can you tell me how to do the kind of highlight you used. I was searching a lot but I couldn't use a proper keyword for it. Can you please point out a tut or tell me how to do it.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 17, 2008)

Not really sure what you mean there. Highlight for the screenshot I took? 
Duplicate layer > use the marquee tool > drag out the part you want to highlight > "Select > Inverse" > Fill with black > Reduce Opacity

Also, can't you do this stuff with Skitch?

If you were talking about the iChat Pro thing, then I haven't done it. Though it's not too difficult to do.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 17, 2008)

I've a QT query. How to play subtitles (.idx + .sub)?


----------



## goobimama (Feb 17, 2008)

Perian currently supports SSA and SRT subtitles. I don't think it plays sub/idx. Currently that's only for VLC. But then again, SRTs are like really small in size.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 17, 2008)

DARK LORD said:


> Hey Fellas,
> 
> What to export a movie as in iMovie so that I can copy it over network and use Nero to burn as a VCD ( Since my writer in my Mac is broken )
> 
> Exporting it as .avi effs up the quality.


Just export it as a QuickTime movie.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 17, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Perian currently supports SSA and SRT subtitles. I don't think it plays sub/idx. Currently that's only for VLC. But then again, SRTs are like really small in size.


The point of .idx + .sub is you get many languages in a single thing. That's the reason they're bigger in size. I've even seen upto 8 language (inc. Hindi) in file. No need to have separate .srt for each language. Plus It's only QT doesn't seem to support .sub, major player in Windows do support it.   We're doing 1.34/2.01GB downloads, a 10MB extra won't harm.  I guess I'll use VLC itself.


And that highlight thing can't be done in Skitch. Thanks.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 17, 2008)

_Which_ highlighting?


----------



## goobimama (Feb 17, 2008)

^^ The guy is crazy. He's actually interested in that lame highlighting job done on the "mac fanboy" screenshot I did. Weird.

As for Srts, I don't really dig into that much. Most of the HD movies contain subs themselves which Perian reads pretty well. And if there's the rare avi that I need subtitles for, I just get the single file (english only). 

What I meant with srt being small was, that if you suddenly needed it, it's not so big to download. Still, I find you are more comfortable with VLC. Use it, for what it's worth.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 18, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Just export it as a QuickTime movie.



You posted that at 21:50 and I began to export it at ~21:56. Currently at 00:04 hours, it is about 25% through


----------



## goobimama (Feb 18, 2008)

^^ Mac Mini is it?


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 18, 2008)

@ 00:40 hours, I'm told that my startup disk is almost full.
I find that the file that was being saved was over 9GB in size 
Next, I find iMovie stops saving the file and gives me no error popup at all. I go to find the file but cannot. The thing doesn't exist.
Can someone explain the above me ?

@Milind:


----------



## goobimama (Feb 18, 2008)

I have not much experience with iMovie. The last time I created a video, it was quite long and produced a 2GB file size. (640*480 iSight DV quality)

How long is your movie? What resolution are you exporting at? Cause you don't need to export higher than 320*240 (the resolution of a VCD).

Also, I assume you are using the old iMovie right?


----------



## aryayush (Feb 18, 2008)

*The Apple Product Cycle*

Recommended reading. Hilarious.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice ^^ Will go through it properly when I'm at home 

Dr: Just checking, but you are aware of Paparazzi right?


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 18, 2008)

^^ 
No. I'm not a famous dude to be afraid of Paparazzi.

Edit: 
Google point me to a small utility to capture screenshot. Why would I need it unless I want to take a screenshot of the entire page of a site (ie from top to bottom)?


----------



## goobimama (Feb 18, 2008)

Uh...well if you don't need to take a screenshot of a web page, then no, it's useless. I just thought you being into web designs and such might find it useful. Cause this is the only way you can do that...


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 18, 2008)

I read the article and it's hilarious.  

By the way, did anyone check out the Aperture tuts? They're awesome and I've seen some 40% of the videos and trying out the the same to my Library. In 4-5 days, we can become a semi pro.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 18, 2008)

Was planning on Brokenstoning them after I finished a couple of things. Still, it's not very complicated to use.


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 18, 2008)

Its hilarious and justifies one of my earlier comments:

With Apple, half of your time would be spent anticipating and the other half would be spent in feeling sad that what they got was not quite enough with regard to what they wanted.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 18, 2008)

Also anyone know how to save YouTube vids? Save as QT movie doesn't seem to work.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 18, 2008)

Of _course_ it doesn't.

I use Tooble but there are several others.

There's also Tubular, TubeTV, Tubesock, Miro, PodTube, GetTube, SWF & FLV Player PRO, YouTube Video Grabber, Flash Video Downloader – the list goes on...


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 18, 2008)

I tried GetTube and it sucks. Tooble seems to be fine. Thanks.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 18, 2008)

Tubesock works for me. Automatically converts and adds to iTunes library...


----------



## aryayush (Feb 18, 2008)

Try Tooble. Better than TubeSock and free.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 18, 2008)

*Wallsaver 1.4.1* is a free application for OS X that allows you to run screen savers as your desktop wallpaper.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 18, 2008)

Don't do that though. It really slows down your Mac.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 18, 2008)

Vista Dreamscene anyone?


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 18, 2008)

I've been thinking on naming the new OS X 10.6. They need to name after fox kinds. :d 
- Fox
- Coyote
- Wolf
- Jackal 
- Raven (or it is some kind of crow )


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 19, 2008)

I'd name it TRex and I hope I manage to get it at the earliest date of its release!!!
BTW can I recharge my iTunes Gift Card with Indian credit card, I seem to have grown fascination of buying at iTunes Store. Thanxs to whoever mentioned that iTunes Gift Card Thing.
How to read the UFO format written disk in Mac ???


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 19, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> I've been thinking on naming the new OS X 10.6. They need to name after fox kinds. :d
> - Fox
> - Coyote
> - Wolf
> ...



Maybe I should trademark it before apple decides to use it 
Btw, it is a bird and not related to cats.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 19, 2008)

I was thinking about theraven (a former mod here)! He holds the Trademark. 

Btw are you active in other tech forums?


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 19, 2008)

Not really, I used to visit neowin,winmatrix and aqua-soft but stopped after i completely switched to Linux.
Now I visit this and Zenwalk support forums only.
Now-a-days, i don't find time to watch these two itself.
Job's killin my online life


----------



## goobimama (Feb 19, 2008)

The Raven had this awesome avatar. He was my favourite digit member.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 19, 2008)

Those who check TUAW must have seen that Chris Pirillo has put out 50 reasons to switch from Windows to OS X. . He really takes MS' pants down


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 19, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Those who check TUAW must have seen that Chris Pirillo has put out 50 reasons to switch from Windows to OS X. . He really takes MS' pants down


Great article.  Now we need 50 reasons to switch from a Mac to Windows. Anyone?


----------



## goobimama (Feb 19, 2008)

Okay let me see...

1...


----------



## iMav (Feb 19, 2008)

lemme complete - it has the freaking cut feature  and to be honest that guy has written some really stupid points to make a 50, he says u can play any type of video with vlc, so how does that become a reason for shifting to macs, doesnt windows have vlc


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 19, 2008)

1. Macs have less of Blue, which is my fav color. I appreciate Windows when it shows me the BlueSOD.
2. I have always done things, the other way around, or the _ultaa_ way. I love the feature of Windows where one click "Start" to "Stop" and shut down your computer.
3. ...


----------



## goobimama (Feb 19, 2008)

OMG! I forgot the most important one! Built in Solitaire!


----------



## aryayush (Feb 19, 2008)

Milind, please don't buy the shuffle now. 



iMav said:


> lemme complete - it has the freaking cut feature  and to be honest that guy has written some really stupid points to make a 50, he says u can play any type of video with vlc, so how does that become a reason for shifting to macs, doesnt windows have vlc


That's fifty reasons for switching, not a comparison to Windows. Before VLC and Perian came to town, Mac OS X could play a very limited set of media formats and that used to be a huge drawback for the "multimedia OS".

Pirillio is pointing it out because it is no longer the case and that's why it is one more reason you can consider switching.

English, my friend. Believe me, it helps. 

____________

@goobimama, you don't use RSS _at all_? (Don't say yes, dude – your "geek cred" will take a serious hit.)


----------



## goobimama (Feb 19, 2008)

Array boy, I have a sucky connection at home. There's frequent disconnections, many sites don't work so i have to reconnect. RSS is not a solution for me. I would love to use it, but I just can't. I know I could use Google Reader, but I never really got to using it for more than two days.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 19, 2008)

Dude, _please_ use RSS. For your own good.

Seriously. Once you get used to it, you won't believe that you lived without it once. It's like switching to a Mac from Windows.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 19, 2008)

What do you think is the ideal solution for my RSS needs? Google Reader? Or that Newswire thing? I do have Macuser, TUAW and Engadget in my Safari bookmarks though...


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 19, 2008)

Posted a Comic Strip: Who Should be Awarded the Next Bharat Ratna?


@goobi - 
Try Google Reader, it's fast and you can access on the move... I've tried most of the desktop clients and I finally settled to GReader.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 19, 2008)

If the web interface is what you like, then GReader. Else, NNW FTW  
You can create your own CSS styles in it. It's amazing.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 19, 2008)

goobimama said:


> What do you think is the ideal solution for my RSS needs? Google Reader? Or that Newswire thing? I do have Macuser, TUAW and Engadget in my Safari bookmarks though...


Google Reader, since you keep shuffling between your office and home.

It has the best interface anyway, plus it is light on your connection.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 19, 2008)

Awrighty then. I'll use Google reader for at least 15 days. But I'm only doing this to save my geek rep.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 19, 2008)

Good for you. 

Do you intend to buy the iPod shuffle? Which version?


----------



## goobimama (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah dude. I need something for the workouts and stuff. Gonna get.. uh.WTF! There's a 2GB version out soon!?! (Confused)

If only I had some kind of system where news was delivered to my inbox...


----------



## aryayush (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah, that's what the world calls RSS.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 19, 2008)

Where to download those Aperture Vid tuts ??


----------



## aryayush (Feb 19, 2008)

They're on Apple's website.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 19, 2008)

You can download from Apple's site itself (faster than P2P) but save yourself time and leech from Brokenstones.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 19, 2008)

... if you have an account, that is.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 19, 2008)

Yep I do have an account in brokenstone but I guess dr the tut torrents are not golden so leeching might be a problem!!

Please help me to directly go to the url on apple.com for checking the balance of my iTunes gift card. Can I recharge it with indian credit card ?

Okay dr its a free torrent No data counted!! Thanks


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 20, 2008)

Now I know that iTunes gift card thing


----------



## yash (Feb 20, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Yeah, that's what the world calls RSS.



LOL.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 20, 2008)

*SmartScroll X brings iPhone scrolling features to your Mac
Posted on Feb. 19, ’08, 2:09 PM PT by David Dahlquist*

Are you suffering from iPhone-touchscreen-envy? That primitive MacBook/MacBook Pro touch pad interface got you down? Well the newly-updated Smart Scroll X will get you as close to the iPhone’s scrolling features as possible without having to go out and buy one.

*www.macuser.com/smartscrollx.jpg

The “Super Wheel” beefs up your Mac’s trackpad with an iPhonesque scrolling mechanism that lets you “coast” through pages, just like on the iPhone. You can also control various different trackpad settings with a simple System Preferences pane. Read more...

[Via MacUser]


Super Wheel is just too good a feature to be missed. I _highly_ recommend this application. 

(It might take a bit getting used to initially. I'm still trying to get adjusted.)


----------



## goobimama (Feb 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted by aryayush
> Yeah, that's what the world calls RSS.


I hope you lamers know that I was being sarcastic...


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 20, 2008)

Sorry never have seen the iPhone's scrolling. What does it do exactly?


----------



## goobimama (Feb 20, 2008)

It's like you swipe your finger and the scrolling continues even though your finger is no longer touching the surface. Kinda like how a bike tyre behaves when you spin it with your hand (of course, the scrolling doesn't run for as long, maybe a second or two till it gradually comes to a halt). All in all, a better way of scrolling, although I'm not sure if on a notebook. 

And you haven't used an iPhone?! What's wrong with you!


----------



## aryayush (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah, man – what's wrong with you!



goobimama said:


> I hope you lamers know that I was being sarcastic...


Really? Didn't sound like sarcasm to me...


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 20, 2008)

Something's wrong with Apple. They didn't release an iPhone in India (even if they did, it's going to be expensive; atleast Rs 30k). Anyway I don't use Trackpad and I always use a Mouse.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 20, 2008)

Doesn't the iPhone need to be activated via iTunes ? ( The official way ? )


----------



## aryayush (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes, it does.



drgrudge said:


> Anyway I don't use Trackpad and I always use a Mouse.


(a) Something's seriously wrong with you.  One of the greatest features of Mac notebooks is the trackpad – best in the business; and
(b) Smart Scroll X works with the mouse scroll wheel too (assuming that your mouse has one).


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 20, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Yes, it does.



In that case, India would need an iTunes store before it gets the iPhone.

----------------------------------------------------------

I'm at the end of my patience here. I've dialing 1800 425 0744 for the past 4 days.. all I hear is beep beep beep beep beep  

And that's the only way you can lodge a complaint and get a case-id


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 20, 2008)

yesterday I got to chat , you heard it right chat with Apple customer care guy. I didn't knew such a thing ever existed, it was really helpful for me. I clarified my doubts regarding iTunes Gift Card.
Chatting with Apple customer care was like chatting with a pal, I now know that  I have a genie around, just need to log on to apple to unleash him...
Great customer support Apple

Dr trust me, trackpad is awesome, use it and you'll never ever need a mouse not even for Photoshop and Aperture thing!!


----------



## aryayush (Feb 20, 2008)

You have to call between 10:00 AM and 06:00 PM, only on weekdays. Are you doing that?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 20, 2008)

how do I back up things that I've downloaded in iTunes. I mean I've gone crazy and downloaded so much stuff from iTunes like those MacHead HD Videos....
Now that  I don't have SuperDrive I'll have to transfer them to Win and then back up. I 've downloaded all the HD guided tours, HD ads, video tuts and I curse Steve for not giving SuperDrive. 
I am an NFS gamer not a pro but a fanboy like, I haven't played it since I got over to Mac, now DVD burning is forcing me to go Win....

@darky

Doesn't chatting with Customer care help your cause, as I mentioned above I was greatly helped with that thing


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 20, 2008)

aryayush said:


> You have to call between 10:00 AM and 06:00 PM, only on weekdays. Are you doing that?



Ofcourse. Today is a wednesday and it's 13:08 right now.



jamesbond007 said:


> @darky
> 
> Doesn't chatting with Customer care help your cause, as I mentioned above I was greatly helped with that thing



How ?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 20, 2008)

hey man hold on figuring out how I got hold of that chat with customer care..


----------



## aryayush (Feb 20, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> how do I back up things that I've downloaded in iTunes. I mean I've gone crazy and downloaded so much stuff from iTunes like those MacHead HD Videos....
> Now that  I don't have SuperDrive I'll have to transfer them to Win and then back up. I 've downloaded all the HD guided tours, HD ads, video tuts and I curse Steve for not giving SuperDrive.
> I am an NFS gamer not a pro but a fanboy like, I haven't played it since I got over to Mac, now DVD burning is forcing me to go Win....


(1) Invest in an external hard drive. They are dirt cheap these days;
(2) You knew it did not have a SuperDrive. You should have taken that into account; and
(3) It does suck that the base model of the MacBook does not ship with a SuperDrive. It should.

How did you download the MacHead HD videos and HD ads from iTunes?


----------



## aryayush (Feb 20, 2008)

Umm... in case someone didn't get the message loud and clear the last time, I would like to repeat that I _highly recommend_ installing Smart Scroll X. It is just fantastically mind blowing and awesome. It should have been an optional addition to Mac OS X by default. If one of you guys were within physical reach, I would force you to install it. It is _that_ cool. Not the glitzy sort of cool, where you look at it and it has whiz-bang effects that look awesome, but cool in the sense that when you use it on a regular basis, you'll realise that it is much better than the original way to scroll.

I've also asked the developer of Smart Scroll X to add a particular feature. Hopefully, he should do that soon. 

Also, I would again like to stress to goobimama (and everyone else who hasn't caught the RSS bug) that you _have_ to start using it. There is simply no excuse not to.


----------



## yash (Feb 20, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Yeah, man – what's wrong with you!
> 
> Really? Didn't sound like sarcasm to me...



wtf! i knew goobi was being sarcastic.. and to me it certainly felt like ayush was being sarcastic too! LOL


----------



## aryayush (Feb 20, 2008)

On second thought, that does sound like... it's not sarcasm. I don't know. Must be some figure of speech we don't know the name of.

Is it sarcasm when you're mocking yourself? How can it be?


----------



## goobimama (Feb 20, 2008)

Okay maybe the term is gobbled up, but whatever 'it' is, I was doing it.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 20, 2008)

LOL!


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 20, 2008)

Whoa whoa whoa whoa ! Fsck !
Linkin Park doing a special event for/with Apple in NYC ?


----------



## narangz (Feb 20, 2008)

LP rocks man!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 20, 2008)

@arya
Before I got my mac, the only thing I knew about was that they were absolute eye candy and that they have a cult following!! So the question of me knowing that macbook doesnt ship with SuperDrive is insanely insane. And more incase you guys forgot I was gifted Macbook!!!

Coming to those MacHead HD videos, I searched in iTunes for MacWorld and  I got few results one of them was machead hd videos ( under podcasts ) I clicked it and then there were a number of hd videos each of them explaining a product or a feature of Apple franchise. I downloaded many of them, although most of them are less than 10 mins they are huge in size, after all they are HD videos

HD ads, I got many of them from Brokenstones and a few from apple.com

@darky

Sorry dude, I tried hard to get to chat with apple customer care but I didnt succeed. I logged in to apple.com, under iTunes. I made some searches regarding that iTunes Gift card, that is when I found a small hyperlink of chat, I clicked a small window poped out right out of firefox, soon I was greeted by someone Chris who identified himself as customer care guy.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 20, 2008)

Dude, whats your status on Leopard?

Guys! Check out this new app Scroll X! It's awesome! Makes your mac scroll just like the iPhone! I wonder why no one mentioned it before  (I hope the dumb people in this forum realise that is sarcasm or whatever)

Works on my iBook, only a little choppy. I guess one needs one of those Dual core systems about...


----------



## aryayush (Feb 21, 2008)

*John Gruber: A Mix of the Technical, the Artful, the Thoughtful, and the Absurd*

If you read Daring Fireball, this is like manna from Heaven. Even if you don't, it is a good read. 

Now that I've read it, I don't recommend it if you don't have an interest in writing.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 21, 2008)

OOPS!! sorry guys its not MacHead HD Videos its MacBreak HD Videos!!! Sorry my bad.

Leopard is ready but the thing is I am now backing up. I don't want to upgrade, I wanna clean install


----------



## aryayush (Feb 21, 2008)

Congratulations! Glad you didn't waste any dual layer DVDs. I know from experience – it hurts.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 21, 2008)

hey did anyone try the keyboard firmware upgrade on Macbook PRo?what are the changes/


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm buying an Apple iPod Shuffle.  One of my friend is leaving Atlanta on Feb 28th and coming to Chennai. 

$49 + $3.92 (tax) = $52.92 (~Rs 2,100) 


I'm getting a iTunes, USA store account too.  



nish_higher said:


> hey did anyone try the keyboard firmware upgrade on Macbook PRo?what are the changes/


I did. It came in my Software updater and I did it.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 21, 2008)

Never update stuff without question. I always wait at least two days to see if there are any major problems caused by the update.


----------



## getpriyanth (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks for the info on Smart Scroll X..........


----------



## goobimama (Feb 21, 2008)

Got the tutorial Lynda.com - Lightroom Essentials. Crap. There's nothing in there other than shortcuts! Of course I was wondering what the guy was going to teach cause Lightroom is all about sliders and stuff. Turns out not much one can't figure out on one's own. 

I'll check out the Aperture videos. I like Apple's videos, very nice and professionally done.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 21, 2008)

drgrudge any improvements ? what is it for?


----------



## aryayush (Feb 21, 2008)

Do you have a Mac?

Some people were experiencing problems with their keyboard since upgrading to Leopard. The keyboard was skipping letters. This is supposed to fix that.

@getpriyanth,
You're welcome. Enjoy.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 21, 2008)

yes i have a mac book pro..u only invited me to this thread 
i'm aware of this firmware and some problems thats why not updating


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 21, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I'll check out the Aperture videos. I like Apple's videos, very nice and professionally done.


I was planning to get Illustrator and Photoshop tuts from Lynda.  I liked Apple tuts. 




nish_higher said:


> drgrudge any improvements ? what is it for?


Sometimes the keyboard might freeze for a second or so. This happened to my Mac also. If I start pressing "thi.." it would come only as ""hi..". This issue seems to have fixed. 

Till no no issues with my MBP after the upgrade.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 21, 2008)

Oh don't worry. Lynda.com has some good tutorials. It's just that there's nothing to learn in Lightroom. What should have been a 20 minute tutorial has been dragged on for...well, there are lots of files in there.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 21, 2008)

oh that ! i thought it was some error with digital performer .it used to freeze for a sec when i pressed spacebar


----------



## goobimama (Feb 21, 2008)

Alter bridge huh! Truly an amazing band. Sad that there isn't any Live concert around...


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 21, 2008)

they will come to india one day  --i keep pm'ing mark and dan abt coming to india and they said once they have a good fanbase they will


----------



## aryayush (Feb 21, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> yes i have a mac book pro..u only invited me to this thread
> i'm aware of this firmware and some problems thats why not updating


Which MacBook Pro? 15" or 17"? Core Duo or Core 2 Duo?

And what's your name? 

I assume you're liking it here?


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 21, 2008)

its exactly this one
*www.amazon.com/Apple-MacBook-MA611LL-Notebook-SuperDrive/dp/B0006HU56Q
MAcbook pro 17''
C2D 2.3ghzz,160gb hdd,2gb ram ,

and my name is Nishant Pawar 

EDIT--prev amazon link was bad

It came with Logic Express with 100$ more i think


----------



## aryayush (Feb 21, 2008)

Saying that it is the current MacBook Pro 17" would have sufficed, you know. There aren't many different models. 

Your information has been added in the first post. Welcome to the family!


----------



## dinesh72 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hello Guys
I would like to switch to MAC. I am following this thread for quite a while now and would definitely switch to MAC. thanks for the lot of info. Downloading few programs mentioned here. 
@dr
I went to Apple shop in Bur Dubai to look for macbook black but they asked me to buy RAM separately to upgrade it to 2GB. Thats expensive. they were not ready to replace it. is it worth buying in dubai or better in mumbai. Also i understood here that new MBP may come shortly. Is it worth waiting to see what it is? Also what the expenrience would be on macbook and MBP 15". My current hp 15" is bit heavy and would like to go lighter.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 21, 2008)

Umm... do you want your questions tackled by drgrudge only?


----------



## dinesh72 (Feb 21, 2008)

No No
i saw he is from dubai so i thought he might have visited that shop.
sorry for that.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 21, 2008)

Heh heh. No problem. I just didn't want to stick my nose in without being asked, so I made you ask me and now I can be shamelessly intrusive. 

Anyway...



dinesh72 said:


> Hello Guys


Hello to you too! 



dinesh72 said:


> I would like to switch to MAC.


Who wouldn't! Good decision. It's Mac, by the way, which is the short form of Macintosh. Not 'MAC'.



dinesh72 said:


> I am following this thread for quite a while now and would definitely switch to MAC. thanks for the lot of info. Downloading few programs mentioned here.


There's no point downloading any Mac applications until you've bought it. It's not like you can use them on Windows till then.



dinesh72 said:


> @dr


... and aryayush and everyone else... 



dinesh72 said:


> I went to Apple shop in Bur Dubai to look for macbook black but they asked me to buy RAM separately to upgrade it to 2GB. Thats expensive. they were not ready to replace it.


Umm... what? You wanted to buy RAM but it was expensive and that won't replace it? What? Could you be a tad more clear please?



dinesh72 said:


> is it worth buying in dubai or better in mumbai.


Over to you, grudgy.



dinesh72 said:


> Also i understood here that new MBP may come shortly. Is it worth waiting to see what it is?


Yes, it is. It is expected to be launched very soon and will probably also have Multi-touch.



dinesh72 said:


> Also what the expenrience would be on macbook and MBP 15".


The MacBook is definitely a bit lighter and more portable, but the MacBook Pro is far more powerful. It depends on what you're looking for, portable notebook or a desktop replacement, and what your budget is.

Feel free to fire any other questions.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 21, 2008)

@Dinesh:
Welcome to the community  Fire up any queries that you may have. Our Author, Doctor, Grape-Eater and others will try to make sure you have them answered.

-----------------------------

About my optical drive, finally lodged the issue with Apple India and a replacement drive will be sent to the dealer in 7 days time. I have to take my Mini to him and get it replaced.
Till then, I'm Stuck. I _so_ want to buy the MacBook Black.


----------



## dinesh72 (Feb 21, 2008)

i saw macbook with 2 ghz, 160 gb hdd and 1 gb ram. i wanted one with 2 gb ram. they asked me to buy it separately, it means i will have 1 gb with me spare for nothing. 
budget not a big concern, if macbook pro is powerfull that would be good.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 21, 2008)

Look dude. Apple overcharges for RAM. End of story. You can get 4GB of RAM instead of 1GB from Apple. And installation of new RAM is painless. Takes one screw to uncover the RAM chamber (maybe two screws)

If you end up stuck with a Gig of RAM in hand, just auction it on ebay for cheap and you should get some extra cash to buy Sabji-bread.

@Preshit: How about getting a Firewire enclosure and sticking in a normal external DVD writer? You could just pull it out of the closet when you desperately need it. Make sure it's firewire, cause USB writers suck.

@nish: My entire group of buddies is crazy about Alter Bridge. If they need, I can convert several hundred more.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 21, 2008)

goobimama said:


> If you end up stuck with a Gig of RAM in hand, just auction it on ebay for cheap and you should get some extra cash to buy Sabji-bread.


 *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif

oh yeah---more Alter Bridge fans-that will help getting them to a concert in india,some merchandise ,etc-even the new album


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 21, 2008)

dinesh72 said:


> I went to Apple shop in Bur Dubai to look for macbook black but they asked me to buy RAM separately to upgrade it to 2GB. Thats expensive. they were not ready to replace it.


Why Bur Dubai (Al Ain Plaza or Burjuman?)? Goto Jumbo/Sharaf DG to buy. 




dinesh72 said:


> is it worth buying in dubai or better in mumbai.


MBP (base model) costs ~Dhs 8,700. In India, it's Rs 105k. You're saving ober Rs 10k. If you want to buy MacBook (for it's mobility) then buy the RAM also in Dubai (Al Ain plaza, take the escalator and enter the shop in front of you). 

Also Apple, Middle East put up sale during sept time offering discounts to students and faculty members. If you know anyone, then you can get at a discounted price (I got my MBP like that only). 



dinesh72 said:


> i saw macbook with 2 ghz, 160 gb hdd and 1 gb ram. i wanted one with 2 gb ram. they asked me to buy it separately, it means i will have 1 gb with me spare for nothing.
> budget not a big concern, if macbook pro is powerfull that would be good.


MacBook Pro is the lightest and the thinest of all lappies around. But honestly, _I don't see any difference with respect to mobility wrt to the 15" Dell I had._ I currently use my MBP as a desktop replacement (plus I might need to run Pro apps), so brought a MBP. 




dinesh72 said:


> Also i understood here that new MBP may come shortly. Is it worth waiting to see what it is? Also what the expenrience would be on macbook and MBP 15".


If you were to wait, you need to do eternally. All companies update their product line up. 

I've never used a MacBook but I like my MBP performance. Very fast. Would you believe that I've put even 4 pictures in Loupe/Zoom at the same time in Aperture and still got decent performance. If you want to play games, HD videos, it's better to buy MBP. The resolution is also higher in MBP. 

If you can compromise on the mobility, buy a MBP only.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 21, 2008)

Well, I need to invest in a external pocket HDD, so I'd rather get this one replaced for free


----------



## goobimama (Feb 21, 2008)

Sure replace that for free, but you currently don't have a DVD writer right? Anyway, it was a silly thing for me to say. Ignore it.

As for Macbook Pro vs Macbook, basic computing tasks are the same (WRT to clock speed). However that graphics card makes a huge difference in Pro apps like Final Cut, Aperture, and also you sometimes miss out of desktop effects due to lack of proper graphics (although, I guess the x3100 is sufficient for most purposes). 

Also, the screen quality of the Macbook Pro is much better than the Macbook. All in all the Macbook is good for regular usage, Macboook Pro is for Pro use or desktop replacement.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 21, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Sure replace that for free, but you currently don't have a DVD writer right? Anyway, it was a silly thing for me to say. Ignore it.



Yup... but who uses DVDs anyway


----------



## goobimama (Feb 21, 2008)

^^ True that. I can't remember the last time I burnt a DVD. For that matter I don't remember the last time I even used a DVD. Bad for the environment


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 21, 2008)

@darky, goobi

I am surprised that you guys don't use DVDs !!! What do you use then ???
Well see now I am backing up my Mac, I need a DVD Writer badly. Now the only solution left for me is to transfer GBs and GBs of data to PC and burn them. I am transferring through WiFi and it sucks let me tell you, speeds are less than 1.5mbps. Just imagine how much time will it take for me to transfer and burn them !!!!!

But the good news is hopefully tonight I'll meet the Big Cat and guys please pray that my next post on this forum is from Leopard!!!

Good Luck Azeem

Amen!!

Hey I just saw your sig Milind and see the co-incidence we both need prayers!!


----------



## aryayush (Feb 21, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> I am surprised that you guys don't use DVDs !!! What do you use then ???


There are these things called external hard drives. Ever heard of them? 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> BSNL called up today! They wanted to know what username I wanted for broadband! Finally, there is some hope in the horizon! (Please pray for me).


I actually did.


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 21, 2008)

@goobi, but is that not your phone number. and wait till the people come to your home and try to configure the net on your Macbook ot iMac(or whatever).

Any guess what would be the first question?

My guess is, where is the start button?


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 21, 2008)

^^ 
Why would they want to configure? goobi will ask them to shut the **** up.  

You put the ethernet cable, OS X asks for User ID and Password (you can name the connection if you want - like BSNL, Dataone, etc..) and there you go, you're online. 

OS X Leopard/Tiger connects to network automatically No need for the stupid network connection thing (double clicking and fooling around). When you net disconnects (mine does every 24 hrs for god knows what reason), it automatically connects. When you sleep (ie close the lid) and wake it, the network is ready. 

This might sound a big deal. But you need to exp. this. I hate Windows. It has been months before I worked in a Windows environment (I've a Windows Desktop at home).


----------



## goobimama (Feb 21, 2008)

Oh well, I know how to configure a modem. And thanks to Preshit, I know how to configure a wireless router. So when the day arrives, I'm going to jump about like a little girl who has just won a barbie doll at the local village feast, and run to the store to pick up a router. The dude doesn't even have to know I have a mac. 

@Azeem: Just get an external drive dude. 500GB for 6k or so. Forget about DVDs. And in any case, you can just about plug in that drive into the PC whenever you need to burn something.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 21, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> @goobi, but is that not your phone number. and wait till the people come to your home and try to configure the net on your Macbook ot iMac(or whatever).
> 
> Any guess what would be the first question?
> 
> My guess is, where is the start button?


Zero configuration networking, dude. That guy need not know a thing.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 21, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> I am surprised that you guys don't use DVDs !!! What do you use then ???


I don't know about him, but I have a 360GB Fileserver running on the local network ( also acting as my server ) where I store all my files. My Mini has a mere 80gig HDD, and I wouldn't be storing much either. 



jamesbond007 said:


> Well see now I am backing up my Mac, I need a DVD Writer badly. Now the only solution left for me is to transfer GBs and GBs of data to PC and burn them. I am transferring through WiFi and it sucks let me tell you, speeds are less than 1.5mbps. Just imagine how much time will it take for me to transfer and burn them !!!!!


Again, personal opinion, but there's too much of a hassle with DVDs. Insert, click burn, wait endlessly either staring at the screen, cutting your footnails, swatting mosquitos or simply cleaning your desk while your DVD burns, then label it and the big task of storing it. An external HDD makes it all so easy. Luckily, I'm investing in one soon 



jamesbond007 said:


> But the good news is hopefully tonight I'll meet the Big Cat and guys please pray that my next post on this forum is from Leopard!!!
> 
> Good Luck Azeem
> 
> ...


Good luck to you 



aryayush said:


> There are these things called external hard drives. Ever heard of them?


And they are really cheap too.



drgrudge said:


> You put the ethernet cable, OS X asks for User ID and Password (you can name the connection if you want - like BSNL, Dataone, etc..) and there you go, you're online.



If the router is set to PPPoE mode, the username and password won't be required either. Just plug in the ethernet cable... or in goobi's case soon, switch on the WiFi switch.



goobimama said:


> ...And thanks to Preshit, I know how to configure a wireless router.


You're most welcome 



goobimama said:


> @Azeem: Just get an external drive dude. 500GB for 6k or so. Forget about DVDs. And in any case, you can just about plug in that drive into the PC whenever you need to burn something.


Get SuperDuper. You'll only know how easy it is after using it.



aryayush said:


> Zero configuration networking, dude. That guy need not know a thing.


Even if he doesn't.. he'd still ask it


----------



## goobimama (Feb 22, 2008)

> Get SuperDuper. You'll only know how easy it is after using it.


Heard of Time Machine?  It's a hidden feature in Leopard, much under-advertised in my opinion.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 22, 2008)

I can't understand the fuss going around for the external HDD. I too have a 160GB Wd Passport. But I burn the data that I need. I need a DVD drive. How much data can you keep putting in the drive? 

It makes sense only if you keep investing in a HDD as soon as your present one is filled up. Not to mention, one for Time Machine/Super Duper. 

DVD is just 10-15% of the cost you'll be spending on a HDD.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 22, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Heard of Time Machine?  It's a hidden feature in Leopard, much under-advertised in my opinion.



Uhhh? I still remember the article by ShawnBlanc. Time Machine is a great archiving tool since it doesn't make bootable backups. For that, there's SuperDuper


----------



## aryayush (Feb 22, 2008)

Both working in tandem is the best combination. Now if only SuperDuper! worked with a Time Capsule, you could have a no mess, single drive wireless backup solution. I'm sure it will happen...

@drgrudge,
The advantages of external hard drives far outweigh the expensiveness, in my humble opinion.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 22, 2008)

How many times do you require to boot from your backup drive? If the system crashes, you just have to reinstall Leopard using a TM backup. Takes a little longer, but it's certainly not much of a hassle compared to the benefits it offers. 

@Dr: If you are talking about 'backing up' movies, then well yes, DVDs rock. But ever since I've stopped archiving movies (since it doesn't take more than 1 night to buy the movie again), I find it hard to fill up my 500GB HDD.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 22, 2008)

I have always wanted to ask this: what the hell happened to your polls ? It looks sick. Please start a new thread, then create the required poll in it, and transfer the contents of this thread, all but the last(for keepability) to the new thread, and then delete this thread.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 22, 2008)

[offtopic]
You guys _havta_ see Jeff Dunham's - Achmed the dead terrorist video on Youtube. No.. you just have to
[/offtopic]


----------



## goobimama (Feb 22, 2008)

Silence! I kill you! (And that's not how you spell his name  )


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 22, 2008)

Finally got an iTunes USA store account! Wahoo!


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 22, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Zero configuration networking, dude. That guy need not know a thing.



See that is what the problem is. Those guyz no nothing at all. Hence they are gonna ask for start menu. 

Personally I would have let them fiddle for sometime, if would have been in a cdn like goobi, before I would have shown them safari working.

Just for the sake of fun.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 22, 2008)

I wouldn't let them come _near_ my Mac. As much as I would love to see them mess around cluelessly and pass stupid remarks, it wouldn't be entertaining enough to warrant letting them touch my Mac.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 22, 2008)

^ get restriction orders--stay 10 feet away from Apple products 


*docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106747


----------



## aryayush (Feb 22, 2008)

I've started using Spaces today. Configured three spaces – one for the Internet and writing, the second one for iTunes and QuickTime Player and the third one for miscellaneous tasks.

Let's see how long this lasts...


----------



## goobimama (Feb 22, 2008)

Spaces dude. I can't live without it. The most awesome of things.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 22, 2008)

^ is that signature a truth?
 ROFL


----------



## goobimama (Feb 22, 2008)

What you think it's impossible for BSNL to call me? Am I not worthy of receiving some broadband?


----------



## narangz (Feb 22, 2008)

^^BSNL doesn't usually call their customers. Infact its the opposite. Customers keep calling/visiting to know their username!


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 22, 2008)

well in my city they make usernames themselves and they only call to ask if u r at home so they can install the stuff.after that its just us calling BSNL


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 22, 2008)

BSNL called 3 years ago (yeah I celebrated my 3rd Year Anniversary of Dataone yesterday!) to ask for the user name.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 22, 2008)

Let's just say I've been waiting for this (Broadband) more than even the iPhone.

I thought some of you multi-browser users (hint: he's into medical stuff) might find this useful. 


> *AllBookmarks - Access Your Bookmarks Quickly*
> 
> *www.coolosxapps.net/images/allbook2-20080221-172931.png
> 
> AllBookmarks is a free application for OS X, that adds a new item to your menu bar giving you quick access to all your of bookmarks. All of your Safari, Firefox, OmniWeb, Camino and Flock bookmarks are shown and can be selected. If you already own 1Password, it also gives you access to your 1Password-1Click bookmarks so you can navigate to a page, fill the form and submit it, all with a single click!


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 22, 2008)

my 1st ever mac game (NFS:C) will arrive tomorrow hopefully  w00t!

All Browser Bookmarks--
Download

Also check
*www.manytricks.com/software/


----------



## goobimama (Feb 22, 2008)

Guys. Is quicksilver working for you? I mean, I can't install any plugins cause there aren't any listed in the plugins window. What's happening?


----------



## yash (Feb 22, 2008)

sorry to burst your bubble, but nfs carbon doesn't work in leopard. you hear sound but no video. (that was the last time i checked, before 10.5.2)


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 22, 2008)

Woo hooo.....
Finally guys I am on Leopard!! and let me tell you it feels great.
Need some time to explore before I can share my experiences with this Big Cat.

Thanx to all you guys who have in some way or the other helped me.

Arya its time to change my profile


----------



## aryayush (Feb 22, 2008)

... finally!

Congratulations!


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 22, 2008)

^^ Congrats 

Did you happen to see the intro video ?

Btw, we're 200 pages now


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 22, 2008)

I didn't see the intro video. Is it in my Mac?


----------



## dinesh72 (Feb 22, 2008)

if i want to, which shop would you recommend to buy MBP in Mumbai.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 22, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> I didn't see the intro video. Is it in my Mac?


It has been deleted now. You missed it?

See it here.

It's a altogether different trip, however, when it plays in high definition after you've successfully installed Leopard. No one should miss it.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 22, 2008)

yash said:


> sorry to burst your bubble, but nfs carbon doesn't work in leopard. you hear sound but no video. (that was the last time i checked, before 10.5.2)


no no no  
i think it will work >>! 
if not then i'll sell it to my frnd with OSX


----------



## goobimama (Feb 22, 2008)

It has not been deleted. It's there inside your files somewhere. There's two files actually, one for video and one for audio, and they play in sync. You have to mix them up together (using quicktime). The audio track is a little longer than the video track. 

(Intro video is the Welcome message flashed in 10 different languages while running through a starfield.)

@Azeem: Congrats dude. Finally all the digit macboys have upgraded.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh yeah, sorry! It hasn't been deleted. I myself have it copied in my Movies folder from wherever it was in the system. 

*We've cross four thousand posts, by the way. We freaking rock!*


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 23, 2008)

Here's the location to those two files.

Leopard: 

*Macintosh HD* >> *System* >> *Library* >> *CoreServices* >> (Control Click) - *Setup Assistant* > Show Package Contents >> *Contents* >> *Resources* >> ( Control Click ) - *TransitionSection.bundle* > Show Package Contents >> Contents >> *Resources*


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yep the intro video is just too amazing!!

BTW I downloaded MacWorld 2007 video from iTunes, I thought the way way Steve introduced iPhone was simply freaking crazy!! I was enjoying the video but suddenly at 1:27:4 (h:m:s) the video stopped and didn't play. Did this happen to anyone else ?? If its only my case I'd like to download it again


----------



## aryayush (Feb 23, 2008)

No, it didn't happen to me. Got both Macworld videos and they play just fine, and all the way.


----------



## yash (Feb 23, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> no no no
> i think it will work >>!
> if not then i'll sell it to my frnd with OSX



well, all the best. waiting to hear back from u.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 23, 2008)

no NFS didnt work-even the video wasn't right 
i'll exchange it now


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 23, 2008)

Does anyone use 1passwd here ?


----------



## aryayush (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't. Keychain Access works best for me.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 23, 2008)

I think _mamajee_ uses it.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 23, 2008)

*GUYS, CHECK THIS OUT!*

I've been getting congratulatory emails all day. It's the proudest moment yet in my life.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 23, 2008)

Dude  Congrats.

I also read you were welcomed on MacUser


----------



## narangz (Feb 23, 2008)

aryayush said:


> *GUYS, CHECK THIS OUT!*
> 
> I've been getting congratulatory emails all day. It's the proudest moment yet in my life.



Congratulations!


----------



## aryayush (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks, both of you! 

narangz, you know about John Gruber, Daring Fireball and the linked list? Or did you just say congratulations because it was the obvious thing to do?


----------



## kalpik (Feb 23, 2008)

Congratulations! But care to explain what its about? I dunno anything


----------



## aryayush (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, John Gruber is this really famous author/writer/blogger in the Mac community and he runs a linked list on his site, Daring Fireball. And being linked to on the Daring Fireball is a _big_ deal. And he linked to my article.

Thanks, by the way.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice! Keep it up! We are proud to have members like you


----------



## goobimama (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't personally know the importance of Daring Fireball and John Gruber, but since it seems important, I'd like to offer my congratulations as well 

@Darky: Mamaji doesn't use 1password. Keychain is fine for me as well.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 24, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I don't personally know the importance of Daring Fireball and John Gruber, but since it seems important, I'd like to offer my congratulations as well


WTF! You've _got_ to be kidding me! You don't know about John Gruber and you don't read the Daring Fireball? 

Thanks anyway! 


Where's Yash? He'll know what a big deal this is.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 24, 2008)

No sir. No kidding going on. Monkey's honest truth. 

@Dr: You see to be very much into TV shows. How about catalogging them into iTunes? All you have to do is launch the TV show in quicktime, file > Save as > Reference movie. Then drag that reference movie into iTunes, make sure it is copied into the library (music:iTUnes:library:blahblah) and then delete the .mov created on your hard drive. 

From thereon, right-click > Get info > Video.

In there, Select "TV Show" and give the season number and episode number.

It seems like a long drawn procedure, but once you get the hang of it, it's really simple. I mean, you can very well launch all 24 episodes and save them as reference movies within 2 minutes. 

Why should you do this? 

1) Well for one you can catalog your TV shows without having to bother about folders and such.
2) Front Row. Front row puts a blue dot in front of a TV show/episode which has not been watched. So you know which episode you are on, and such.
3) Cover Art. Call me a fool but I love cover art. And really 'wow-ey' when showing your friends which shows you watch 

Just try it out. I guarantee it is an awesome experience. 

By the way, you can then move your episodes on the hard drive without bothering about whether or not iTunes will keep the link properly. Not sure how it does it (for that matter, for all aliases), but it does.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 24, 2008)

@_mamajee_
Oh ok. I don't know why I assumed that you did. 
Moving along....

@Aayush:
I've started using spaces too. I have 4 set up, Casual, Chats, Work and Misc ( in that order ).
How's it going for you so far ?


----------



## yash (Feb 24, 2008)

aryayush said:


> WTF! You've _got_ to be kidding me! You don't know about John Gruber and you don't read the Daring Fireball?
> 
> Thanks anyway!
> 
> ...



yeah, portfolio work keeping me busy, even though I came in late, I'm glad to find out things are looking up for you. did you tell ur parents this?


----------



## aryayush (Feb 24, 2008)

LOL! I did, but they were quite indifferent. If anything, they were a little amused at the huge grin I had plastered across my face yesterday morning. 



DARK LORD said:


> @Aayush:
> I've started using spaces too. I have 4 set up, Casual, Chats, Work and Misc ( in that order ).
> How's it going for you so far ?


Well, it's a definite improvement. But I will only truly be able to use it when I start using my Mac for more diverse tasks. Currently, my only uses of the Mac are the following:
1. Writing;
2. Internet and everything related to it; and
3. Entertainment.

I have one space set up for the first two tasks and another one for the third one. There's a third space which only has System Preferences assigned to it so far... 

_________________________________

*The mystery of the MacBook Air and the extra screws*


----------



## goobimama (Feb 24, 2008)

Been using Spaces since 26/10/07 

Space 1: Internet tasks, and all other unassigned stuff. (Safari/iChat/Mail/iTunes)
Space 2: Drawing apps and such (Photoshop/Illustrator/Indesign/Coda)
Space 3: Photo apps (iPhoto/Lightroom/Aperture)
Space 4: Word Processing apps (Word/Pages/Textedit)

System Preferences is set to show in 'all spaces'

I've also reduced the delay for dragging a window between spaces to 15ms instead of 75ms. 
I've installed Warp, but don't really use it much.


----------



## narangz (Feb 24, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Thanks, both of you!
> 
> narangz, you know about John Gruber, Daring Fireball and the linked list? Or did you just say congratulations because it was the obvious thing to do?



1. I had a clue about John Gruber. Had no idea about his site Daring Fireball. First I checked out the link you gave then checked out the site.
2. He had listed you on his site.
3. You deserved congratulations for being linked
4. Even if someone about whom I have no freaking idea listed your article, I would have congratulated you 
5. Ofcourse it was the most obvious thing to do


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 24, 2008)

goobimama said:
			
		

> @Dr: You see to be very much into TV shows. How about catalogging them into iTunes? All you have to do is launch the TV show in quicktime, file > Save as > Reference movie. Then drag that reference movie into iTunes, make sure it is copied into the library (music:iTUnes:library:blahblah) and then delete the .mov created on your hard drive.
> 
> From thereon, right-click > Get info > Video.
> 
> ...


goobi, thanks for the tips. Will try it out. But I've some doubts: 

1. When I save as ref. movie, that adds up extra space in my HDD (or that's why you said delete the .mov files?) 
2. Mostly I'll archive in DVDs if I feel it's worth watching again, till then it stays in my HDD or WD Passport. So when I put the DVD, it stays catalogued? 

Thanks once again. I got Planet Earth and How I Met your Mother (S1) in my HDD. Will try out and see how it goes about.  



By the way, anyone using *Default Folder X*? Is it any good?


----------



## goobimama (Feb 24, 2008)

I've installed Default Folder X. So far I don't really know what it does! Pretty useless for me.



> 1. When I save as ref. movie, that adds up extra space in my HDD (or that's why you said delete the .mov files?)
> 2. Mostly I'll archive in DVDs if I feel it's worth watching again, till then it stays in my HDD or WD Passport. So when I put the DVD, it stays catalogued?


1) 0.5MB for a TV show or 2MB for a HD TV show isn't using much space. The reference movies are really tiny in file size. 
2) Not sure about burning to DVDs and such. It should stay catalogued on the Passport, but maybe if you burn to DVDs it might not find the correct location. You could try though.

Free Solitaire 3D is a free solitaire game for OS X with beautiful 3D graphics.



*Features*

FreeCell
Spider
Gaps
Klondike
Customizable Boards
Lighting Effects
Much More
I haven't tried it yet, but will when I get home (stayed the night over at the office  )


----------



## aryayush (Feb 24, 2008)

If you burn to DVDs, you'll have to point iTunes to the files individually every time you want to access them from iTunes again. Very annoying and completely defeats the purpose.

I'm waiting for the day when I can lay my hands on an iMac equipped with a 1TB hard disk. It would be great to have all your media in one place, catalogued in iTunes and iPod, iPhone and Apple TV ready. 



narangz said:


> 4. Even if someone about whom I have no freaking idea listed your article, I would have congratulated you


Well, since it's MacUser (one of Macworld's sister sites), tens of websites and blogs link to each one of our entries, so that's not really a big deal. But when John Gruber links to it, well... you see how happy that makes us.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 24, 2008)

Hmm, if it's not going to catalogue DVDs, then pretty useless for me. The combined storage of my WD and HDD is around 280 GB only. And I've over 800 GB in DVDs. Nevertheless, I'll try it out and see how it goes.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, I guess I speak with a 250GB+500GBexternal backing my statement.


----------



## narangz (Feb 24, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Well, since it's MacUser (one of Macworld's sister sites), tens of websites and blogs link to each one of our entries, so that's not really a big deal. But when John Gruber links to it, well... you see how happy that makes us.



Well you deserve to be applauded for your writings. 
I would love reading your articles if they were Windows(No Bashing  ) and/or technology oriented instead of being (only)Apple oriented. I hope you'll consider writing articles based on other technologies. Please consider this.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 24, 2008)

Fellas,

What format does the Time Machine drive needs to be formatted in ?
I'm getting a 160gigs Western Digital passport HDD today. Can I use it as a TimeMachine drive as well as a normal external drive that works with Windows machines ?


----------



## goobimama (Feb 24, 2008)

Disk Utility > Partition > 1 Partition > Mac OS Journaled.
You can then use the Time Machine drive as a normal external drive but only readable by Macs. 

If you want a partition to be read by Windows, then create 2 partitions, one which is HFS (Mac OS Journaled) and the other MS DOS file format (FAT32).

If it's a specific PC in concern, then install MacDrive on that PC and it will read the 1 partitioned Time Machine drive.

There is also this thing I noticed with 10.5.2.
When you go to select your TM partition in the TM preference pane, you can now choose the Bootcamp partition as well which is FAT32 (It says "Format Required"). I haven't gone further into the whole thing but it might just automatically format your external drive for you.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 24, 2008)

narangz said:


> Well you deserve to be applauded for your writings.
> I would love reading your articles if they were Windows(No Bashing  ) and/or technology oriented instead of being (only)Apple oriented. I hope you'll consider writing articles based on other technologies. Please consider this.


Well, I really don't have the time to work for any more websites. I'd gotten an offer but I turned it down (though that was mostly because the pay was poor).

Plus, I really am not interested in general technology that much anymore. I'm hooked to Apple.


----------



## narangz (Feb 24, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Well, I really don't have the time to work for any more websites. I'd gotten an offer but I turned it down (though that was mostly because the pay was poor).
> 
> Plus, I really am not interested in general technology that much anymore. I'm hooked to Apple.



Alright. Its your call  But if you write anything which does not involve Apple, at any stage in your life, please send me the link!

BTW- goobimama, congrats for reaching the 3000 posts milestone


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 24, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Disk Utility > Partition > 1 Partition > Mac OS Journaled.
> ........
> ...external drive for you.



Thanks.
I'll be prolly going for the 250GB Western Digital Passport pocket HDD ( Rs. 6200 ) so it's prolly going to be 120gigs (TM) and 130gigs(fat32) 
Before that, how are the read/write speeds off a Fat32 drive on Leopard ?

Also, Brajeshwar tells me that one of his HDDs refused to work on his MBP without external power. Any comments about that issue ? Would this one work ?


----------



## aryayush (Feb 25, 2008)

Who's Brajeshwar? The Digg guy?


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 25, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 25, 2008)

How do you know him?


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 25, 2008)

Mumbai guy from Twitter


----------



## goobimama (Feb 25, 2008)

> BTW- goobimama, congrats for reaching the 3000 posts milestone


Woah! Didn't realise I touched 3000! I would usually have made a big fuss about it . Anyway, there's lots of catching up to do. I want to beat Pathiks!

@Preshit: WD Passport drives come with a power adapter while many other 2.5" drives come with two USB ports to draw power. I don't think the Macbook's USB port is powerful enough to supply power through one USB port though my iMac can very well support 2.5" drives via 1 USB port. That leaves us with the Mac mini 

As for FAT32 writing speeds, they are just as they should be.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 25, 2008)

Power Adapter ? Will work ? Not work ? 
Care to elaborate ?


----------



## goobimama (Feb 25, 2008)

WD comes with Power Adapter + USB cable
Many other drives come without Power Adapter, but with 2 USB cables (1 for extra power)

Macbook and most other notebooks don't have enough power for their USB port, so the HDD needs a Power Adapter or an extra USB cable to draw power.

iMac USB port has enough power in single USB port so no extra USB cable/power adapter required.

Mac Mini = ?

You can, however, get yourself one of these dual USB cables and chuck out the Power adapter.


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 25, 2008)

You know what really surprises me? This thread is not a sticky. That is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 25, 2008)

Yet it still manages to stay on top 

Btw, your User Title is nice


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 25, 2008)

Lolz... that refres to Sauron!!!


----------



## aryayush (Feb 25, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> You know what really surprises me? This thread is not a sticky. That is nothing short of amazing.


Think different.


----------



## iMav (Feb 25, 2008)

goobimama said:


> @Preshit: WD Passport drives come with a power adapter while many other 2.5" drives come with two USB ports to draw power.


 hmm my 250gb passport came with only 1 tiny little usb cord thats the power that the transfer cord


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 25, 2008)

> My mac mini has been lying around, unused, ignored, in a dusty corner of the house wearing a plaintive look that can best be translated as- “Boot me. Please”. To add insult to injury, my brother has been booting Windows XP on it (Dual boot using Bootcamp) and playing games on it.
> 
> For Mac OS X, that is the unkindest cut of all. Being ignored while a buggy piece of bloatware from the beast in Redmond uses that beautiful piece of compact hardware like a Hindi movie villian looting izzat from the hero’s sister.



*Tamil Radio ads for Apple products*. 

Great read there. The audio part is in Tamil but nevertheless listen to it even if you can't understand.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 25, 2008)

Ya'll know that Combo-Drive issue of mine ?

This thread on Apple Discussions tells me that I'm not really alone.

**Do read the replies. Someone upgraded to .5.2 and his drive lost CD burning capabilities, but gained DVD burning ones.


----------



## dare_devil (Feb 26, 2008)

hi, i want to know how can i install and use itune without instaling quicktime??


----------



## aryayush (Feb 26, 2008)

iMav said:


> hmm my 250gb passport came with only 1 tiny little usb cord thats the power that the transfer cord


Really? WOW! I didn't know that such drives existed. Is one of these drives available in a larger capacity, what's the price of the one you've got and is it Western Digital's? Isn't USB slow? Do they sell any with the option of FireWire 800?

*Update:* Buffalo, TrekStor and G-Technology (weird names, I know) have 500GB portable external USB-powered hard drives. Is there any way to buy their products in India?


----------



## iMav (Feb 26, 2008)

@aayush*

Quick Look at Western Digital Passport 250GB External*


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 26, 2008)

@aayush:
WD has a 320GB Passport too.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 26, 2008)

I know, but I want more. There's hardly any difference between 250GB and 320GB.



iMav said:


> @aayush*
> 
> Quick Look at Western Digital Passport 250GB External*


Thank you!


----------



## goobimama (Feb 26, 2008)

Buffalo sells in India (the drives and the animal). I could find out details if you want (for both)


----------



## aryayush (Feb 26, 2008)

LOL! Do. Please do.

Information about the drive would be cool too, but the animal is extremely important, so make sure you get that. 

@Everyone,
Read my story about the Apple Store going down today when it is published later (I'll post a link). I personally think it is my best piece yet.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 26, 2008)

Let's see what reaches me first, my email notification or my RSS


----------



## aryayush (Feb 26, 2008)

You've subscribed to this thread via email?


This just happened to me. Safari gone weird:

*img165.imageshack.us/img165/8805/weirdsafarifr7.jpg

It automatically returned to normal in a couple of minutes.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 26, 2008)

No no this thread. But MacUser.
I rely on Email notifications for this thread.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I said. You're subscribed to this via email.

Here it is: *Breaking News: The Apple Store goes down*

I typed this twenty minutes before the store actually went down.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 26, 2008)

That was refreshingly interesting 

--------------------------------------------

The Apple India Store now lists 1GB iPod Shuffle for Rs. 2700.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 26, 2008)

That subscription thing. Why do you subscribe via email? This topic gets so many replies. Doesn't your inbox get flooded?

Change the Default Thread Subscription Mode to 'No email notification' and then just visit the Subscribed Threads page every now and then. You can see all your subscribed threads which have received new replies. It's much more efficient. 

------------------

Pingdom works, by the way. 

*img81.imageshack.us/img81/5868/pingdomworkset2.jpg


----------



## narangz (Feb 26, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I typed this twenty minutes before the store actually went down.



How in the earth you knew that?


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 26, 2008)

Why is it down? iPhone SDK?


----------



## aryayush (Feb 26, 2008)

My money is on new MacBooks or MacBook Pros and something else to go along with it.

I think the iPhone SDK will come on February 29th. It's not a product so they don't have to launch it on a Tuesday and what better day to launch such a potentially transformational thing than one that comes only once every four years! 



narangz said:


> How in the earth you knew that?


This is how (note the date). My most accurate prediction ever.


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't think it's coz of the SDK release. Stevie would trumpet something that big louder than the moon landing. 

But it is a tuesday.....


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 26, 2008)

Woohooo !! MBP with Multi-Touch !!

( No MB refreshes  )


----------



## narangz (Feb 26, 2008)

aryayush said:


> My money is on new MacBooks or MacBook Pros and something else to go along with it.
> 
> I think the iPhone SDK will come on February 29th. It's not a product so they don't have to launch it on a Tuesday and what better day to launch such a potentially transformational thing than one that comes only once every four years!
> 
> This is how (note the date). My most accurate prediction ever.



OK. I read your article  Well let's see what happens today 

I've my money on you. Go Aayush go!


----------



## aryayush (Feb 26, 2008)

New MacBook Pros _and_ MacBooks.


----------



## narangz (Feb 26, 2008)

EDIT: Isn't Apple Store back?

EDIT II- Are those the new launchs with NEW written on top?


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 26, 2008)

That was quick....


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes.

@aayush:
The *one* thing Apple can't let go is the combo-drive in the MacBook. 
See. I'll have to go buy the 2nd model now 

And there's a 2GB iPod Shuffle too.


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 26, 2008)

Fcuk Macbook is still plastic. Moreover they have refreshed the macbooks now which measn that there would be no metallic mac books for another year


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 26, 2008)

Top 3 reasons why Preshit still can't happily buy the Macbook

1. White Plastic - I know. But I'm too scared to venture out with something as white as the MacBook. Plus, my area has all the dust in the world to live in.
2. Combo Drive - I mean, WTF ? They forgot it had a combodrive ? Or may be it's just intentional so that people buy the next model in line.
3. LED Backlit - This is just one great feature to have. Agree ?


----------



## aryayush (Feb 26, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> Fcuk Macbook is still plastic. Moreover they have refreshed the macbooks now which measn that there would be no metallic mac books for another year


Six months. But still, this sucks.


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 26, 2008)

DARK LORD said:


> Top 3 reasons why Preshit still can't happily buy the Macbook
> 
> 1. White Plastic - I know. But I'm too scared to venture out with something as white as the MacBook. Plus, my area has all the dust in the world to live in.
> 2. Combo Drive - I mean, WTF ? They forgot it had a combodrive ? Or may be it's just intentional so that people buy the next model in line.
> 3. LED Backlit - This is just one great feature to have. Agree ?



Add my name too. These are the reason I am waiting to get the Macbook


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 26, 2008)

Amazing product. This MBP. Now with Multitouch, 200 GB HDD (base), 8600GT (256 B base) and Penryn processors (2.4 Ghz base). But the Apple Remote is an Add on for $20. 


Preshit, 
Go for MBP yaar. It might not be that heavy after all. MBP looks very tempting now. If you're buying from the USA, the price difference for a similar product in India is almost negligible. You'll love the screen of MBP. Forget the MB...


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 26, 2008)

@Dr:
In a Laptop, I always want portability first. My Compaq too is 14-inch. The 15-incher MBP is way to big for me. Also, I somehow don't like to see the mesh on the sides of the keyboard.

But yea, the MBP indeed looks tempting now. I'm the sole Mac User in here with slow processor and less RAM. I wan't to make the move. But just that I don't consider the MacBook Pro the right thing for me.

I am considering the MacBook 2nd Model right now. Will start convincing parents from now. ( Planning to do a Mac-based project in TY  )


----------



## dinesh72 (Feb 26, 2008)

As i mentioned earlier was it worth waiting till today, yes it was!
The base model is now with 2.4ghz, 2 gb ram and 200 gb hdd and that too at very low price than earlier 2000$. apple india is still showing 132000/- for the similar spec. 
I am getting MBP. When do u think it'll be available in India.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 26, 2008)

These days, it doesn't take more than a month... if you're lucky.

The Indian Online Store will be updated in a week or two.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 26, 2008)

DARK LORD said:


> @Dr:
> In a Laptop, I always want portability first. My Compaq too is 14-inch. The 15-incher MBP is way to big for me. Also, I somehow don't like to see the mesh on the sides of the keyboard.
> 
> But yea, the MBP indeed looks tempting now. I'm the sole Mac User in here with slow processor and less RAM. I wan't to make the move. But just that I don't consider the MacBook Pro the right thing for me.
> ...


What is TY? 

The MBP can be used as a desktop replacement as well plus as a lappy. I'm sure MacBook won't give as much performance as MBP while running pro apps or games, etc. But then your wish. When are you planning to buy? 


dinesh72 - 
Apple give 30 day money back guarantee if there's no harm done to the Mac. So you can return it and get a new Mac.  Anyways I'm not sure if that policy is here in India too. 

Buy in Dubai man, it's cheaper there.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 26, 2008)

TY = Third Year 
I want to buy right away. But have to wait till I convince my parents ( even though it's my own hard-earned money )


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 26, 2008)

Parents authorization is very important, IMO. I also paid $2k for my MBP with my hard earned money (33% of that from my blog earnings ) but I never would've brought if my parents would've said no.  

So what's in store the Mac Mini? What price?


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 26, 2008)

I was about to ask that. Any takers ?


----------



## narangz (Feb 26, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Parents authorization is very important, IMO. I also paid $2k for my MBP with my hard earned money (33% of that from my blog earnings ) but I never would've brought if my parents would've said no.
> 
> So what's in store the Mac Mini? What price?



Dr. what's your blog address?

@Aayush- When are you going to update your site?


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 26, 2008)

OMG !!!!! The MacBook Pro 17" has an amazing piece of hardware in it.
The new Dou*ple*-Layer SuperDrive.
See here
It's like a Blu-Ray + HD-DVD + DVD All in one.

LOL!


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 26, 2008)

narangz said:


> Dr. what's your blog address?
> 
> @Aayush- When are you going to update your site?


You could've seen my profile.  Anyway : *ashwinr.com/


----------



## narangz (Feb 26, 2008)

^^LOL  Sorry


----------



## aryayush (Feb 26, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> dinesh72 -
> Apple give 30 day money back guarantee if there's no harm done to the Mac. So you can return it and get a new Mac.  Anyways I'm not sure if that policy is here in India too.


It isn't.



narangz said:


> @Aayush- When are you going to update your site?


Heh heh! Does anyone actually visit that thing! I actually can't think of anything I want to have on it...

I'll see...


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 26, 2008)

I do.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 26, 2008)

Really? Two people?

WOW! I'm honoured. 

I'll definitely start it up again within the next week. It's just that till you don't start a personal blog, interesting ideas for what you could write keep occurring to you (in the bath, while riding the bike, watching a movie) but as  soon as you start one and are burdened with the responsibility of taking care of it, all the ideas just fly out the window.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 26, 2008)

Okay. Parents seem to be "okay" with me "considering" to buy the MacBook. How much will my Mac Mini sell for and where ?


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 27, 2008)

Darky, 
To start with, open a thread in Bazaar (if you do within 10 mins, I'll approve instantly). One tip. NEVER ASK FOR THE PRICE AND TRY TO SELL IT IN THE SAME PLACE. Fix a price, you feel is reasonable and put it up for sale. 

I think you might be able to sell your Mac here only. Good Luck. 


aryayush - 
Me too. Always game to read good stuffs.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 27, 2008)

Wondering why the idiot hasn't posted anything today? Well his phone line has gone down(past three days). So he has to go all the way to the office to post anything  . Is internet a person? If yes, does he/she hate me?


----------



## aryayush (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah, I'd been curious why you weren't being a smart-mouth today (been watching too much _That '70s Show_ lately, _dumbass_ ). Glad to know your relationship with your Internet connection is steady as ever. 



drgrudge said:


> Darky,
> To start with, open a thread in Bazaar (if you do within 10 mins, I'll approve instantly). One tip. NEVER ASK FOR THE PRICE AND TRY TO SELL IT IN THE SAME PLACE. Fix a price, you feel is reasonable and put it up for sale.
> 
> I think you might be able to sell your Mac here only. Good Luck.


Good luck from me too, but I don't think you're going to be able to sell it here. People here will just start debating about the price. Someone will say that asking twenty rupees for it is way too much. Others will disagree with him and say that no, even twenty-five is somewhat reasonable. Than a debate will start about the Indian economy and the prime minister's inefficiency and whether or not cow's milk is better than buffalos. And no one will actually shell out any money to buy the product. 

Have you considered ebay?



drgrudge said:


> aryayush -
> Me too. Always game to read good stuffs.


OK, grudgy. I'll get it started. Anyone here can help me with the design? Milind need not apply. 

--------------

@goobimama, please gather any information you can about Buffalo and G-Technology drives. 

------------------------

Hey guys, how's this one? Bus-powered over FireWire 800 (no power cable required) and has a capacity of 500GB. The only drawback seems to be the design (looks ugly next to the MacBook Pro shown in the picture) and the RPM speed which is 5400. But you can't have everything, I guess.

*www.lacie.com/imgstore/product_overview/hd_lbd_5.jpg

Now if only it were a little cheaper. The price is $499, which I'm guessing would amount to about Rs. 25,000 out here. 



BTW, check out this awesome design:
*www.lacie.com/imgstore/product_medium/hd_hddesignbyneilpoulton.jpg
:drool:


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 27, 2008)

^^ 
You'll be using WP, right? Just hit here: *www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/01/08/100-excellent-free-high-quality-wordpress-themes/ 

Select any theme you like and remove the fluff (read : unwanted sidebar items). Your design is ready.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 27, 2008)

I had that link already but thanks anyway. 

Actually, I was thinking of using Movable Type. Which one do you recommend?


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 27, 2008)

WP seriously rocks. MT is also FOSS but WP got a better & active community. Features wise, you might not miss anything but it's the themes/plugins/support that makes WP a class apart from MT.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 27, 2008)

OK. I'll go for Wordpress then. MT screwed me the last time anyway.

In other news, my father has agreed to let me buy that 500GB LaCie hard drive. He rocks! 

Milind, don't bother with that Buffalo thing now. FireWire 800 pwns USB 2.0. 

-----------------------------

Check this out:
*img247.imageshack.us/img247/1305/attentiontodetailfc2.png
I love this sort of attention to detail. It even indicates that the software licensing agreement is being displayed. WOW!


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 27, 2008)

^^ Emptying Stage6 ?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 27, 2008)

Wondering what those divx videos are ?? Are those English video songs ?? In that case you can help me arya !!

In firefox, type digg and press ctrl + enter takes us to www.digg.com now whats the alternative in Safari. I need this coz  I am looking to switch over to Safari completely!!


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 27, 2008)

Me too got in Stage6 love mode.  

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3225/2295761114_f0492756f6_o.png


I'm open to recommendations. Not into Music videos and trailers.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 27, 2008)

Stage 6 !! Confused man, I wan'em


----------



## aryayush (Feb 27, 2008)

Stage6 is an online repository of freely available, high quality video content and it is being closed in a couple of days from now. So everyone is hoarding as much as they possibly can. 

As for that Safari question, all you need to do is enter 'apple' and hit return and you'll be taken to *www.apple.com/index.html automatically. Nothing else required.

Also, entering 'apple/macbookpro' will automatically take you to *www.apple.com/macbookpro/index.html.


----------



## iMav (Feb 27, 2008)

^^ the same is with firefox


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 27, 2008)

iMav said:


> ^^ the same is with firefox



Since when? I dont have it working as u say it does.
Dont jus say stuff without proof.
FF 3 does seem to redirect to sites basing on "Google I'm Feeling lucky".

Regards,
ray


----------



## iMav (Feb 27, 2008)

^^ for me if i put windows vista in the address bar it takes me directly to the page; when i put in apple macbook pro it takes me dircectly to apple site, currently in ubuntu will post a vid wen i go into windows and next time be a lil polite

just tying ipod in the address bar takes me to itune+ipod page of apple.com 

firefox version is 2. something updated  but this i have since quite a long time


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 27, 2008)

^^^ Doesn't happen in any browser (be it safari/FF/opera etc.) or any OS unless local aliases are set (not necessarily by the user).


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 27, 2008)

Been using firefox a long time now and what iMav says is _partially true_. If I enter "imdb" or "amazon" it goes to imdb.com and amazon.com but it doesn't work for apple/macbookpro where it goes to apple.com or displays Google results. 

Firefox got a efficient way of opening sites. When you bookmark a site, add a keyword. For Eg, my FX takes to gmail.com if I hit "g" and "a" to ashwinr.com/wp-admin. 

In Safari (my default browser now), the last 9 bookmarked sites are automatically assigned the 'speed dial' shortcut. We need to hit cmd+1, cmd+2, etc.. Or if you want to add keywords like in FX, you need to have Saft plugin.


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 27, 2008)

^That works because Firefox uses the "Google I'm Feeling Lucky" as i mentioned before.
Read here : *googlesystem.blogspot.com/2007/11/im-feeling-lucky.html
Typing say, "india philips" in the address bar takes you to the india philips site.

Regards,
ray


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 27, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ Doesn't happen in any browser (be it safari/FF/opera etc.) or any OS unless local aliases are set (not necessarily by the user).


Yeah true. I tried to search "imdb/12 angry men" and it returned a 404. Apple has set the keyword that if anyone types apple/macbookpro' be automatically taken to *www.apple.com/macbookpro/index.html. 

But jamesbond007 query is solved. Just by typing any keyword, Safari will add a "*" and ".com" to it.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 27, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Been using firefox a long time now and what iMav says is _partially true_. If I enter "imdb" or "amazon" it goes to imdb.com and amazon.com


This is different from aliasing. In this case whatever you type is same as in URL. Or google queries are used.



drgrudge said:


> but it doesn't work for apple/macbookpro where it goes to apple.com or displays Google results.


This is aliasing, either local or global.


----------



## iMav (Feb 27, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^That works because Firefox uses the "Google I'm Feeling Lucky" as i mentioned before.





rayraven said:


> Since when? I dont have it working as u say it does.
> Dont jus say stuff without proof.


  i dont understand wen i said the same happens for me in firefox u said no it doesnt and im talking sh1t but now ur saying it happens becasue of google; which 1 is it? it happens or doesnt happen


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 27, 2008)

Ohhh ok. Point taken rayraven and infra_red_dude.

Safari -- adds a "*" and ".com" to the keywords. 
Firefox -- returns Google's first result (which is the I'm feeling Lucky thing)


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 27, 2008)

@ arya, Your orange apple logo in the first post is a "?" in windows. Instead insert a image.

It looks really weird, u know.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 27, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Firefox -- returns Google's first result (which is the I'm feeling Lucky thing)


FF does both: query google as well as add * and .com/.net whatever. I guess even opera does it.


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 27, 2008)

@iMav,
When you enter a query in the address bar that isn't a URL,
Firefox performs a "Google I'm Feeling Lucky" Search.
If a single viable result is obtained then you are taken to that site.
Else a Google search for the keywords is displayed.
Note that this works only if you have at least two keywords,
Simply typing say "apple" doesn't redirect you to the apple site.

That was what i was trying to explain to you,
And where was not polite? Anyways forgive me if I was.

Regards,
ray


----------



## iMav (Feb 27, 2008)

arre mere bhai main teko wohi toh bol raha hoon, whether google does it or apple does it - the fact of the matter is that it happens and that is what i said in the first reply to arya where u said ki "Dont jus say stuff without proof."

chal chuck it lets move on, this is the apple thread though firefox is available for os x all macboys will be cursing me as to wtf am idoing here as it is this place has become more of a thinkAntiMS.com/forum


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 27, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> FF does both: query google as well as add * and .com/.net whatever. I guess even opera does it.


*Not it doesn't. * I hit "imdb" in the the URL bar and the status bar showed "waiting for google" and then then "opening *imdb.com". It uses Google's I'm feeling Lucky for sure. It doesn't add the * and .com/ unless you press cmd + enter.


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 27, 2008)

@drgrudge.
In Firefox, type imdb and then press Ctrl+Enter for Linux/Windows.
Its Cmd+Return for you guys.

Regards,
ray


----------



## aryayush (Feb 27, 2008)

OK. There's a little bit of misinformation floating around here, due to iMav's misleading comment. Here's how each browser handles it:

*1. Safari*
If you enter 'microsoft', it will take you to *www.microsoft.com/en/us/default.aspx.
If you enter 'apple', it will take you to *www.apple.com/index.html.
If you enter 'microsoft/presspass/presskits/interoperability', it will take you to *www.microsoft.com/presspass/presskits/interoperability/default.mspx.
If you enter 'apple/getamac/ads', it will take you to *www.apple.com/getamac/ads/index.html.
It automatically adds the '*www.' and '.com' in their appropriate places. Google isn't involved.

Ashwin, 'imdb/12 angry men' did not work for you because IMDB does not have any URL like *www.imdb.com/12 angry men/. It will, however, work if you enter 'imdb/title/tt0050083'. That will take you to *www.imdb.com/title/tt0050083/, which is the overview page for _12 Angry Men_.

Apple hasn't pre-programmed any shortcuts into the program for Apple's own website. The only inbuilt shortcut I know in Safari is that 'nyt' automatically takes you to *www.nytimes.com/. Now you know which is Steve Jobs' favourite newspaper. 

Google isn't involved anywhere.

You should install Inquisitor, by the way. It is a free plugin for Safari that replaces the Google search feature of Safari with its own implementation. After installing it, if you search for "12 angry men", the first few results from Google will immediately appear in a swanky black drop down list below. Just hit the down key and hit return to go to the IMDB overview page. I search IMDB, Google, Wikipedia, Apple, etc. from there and ahrdly ever have to visit Google's own search results page. 


*2. Opera*
Opera does exactly what Safari does but it also adds the keywords feature (which Saft, a paid plugin, enables in Safari too) which allows you to search Google just by entering 'g <search term>' or Wikipedia by entering 'w <search term>' in the address bar. You can customise it to add more websites.

It auto-completes the URL with or without hitting 'Cmd+Ret'.


*3. Firefox*
When you enter something that is not a valid URL and don't hit 'Cmd+Ret', it searches Google for those terms/that term and takes you to the first hit (the "I'm feeling lucky" hit). Now, there is some magical voodoo involved here by virtue of which it simply takes you to the Google search results page when there isn't a clear winner among the search results. How it decides which way to go, I don't know, but I do know that it works fantastically well.

It does not auto-complete unless you hit 'Cmd+Ret'.


*4. Internet Explorer 7 (even 8, 9, 10 and 176)*
It auto-completes the URL if you hit 'Ctrl+Ent'.

If you don't, it gives you an error page suggesting that you:
(a) Check your Internet connection;
(b) Make sure your security applications aren't blocking anything;
(c) Check the URL; or
(d) Kill yourself.


Hope everything is clear now. I'm ready to field any doubts.


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 27, 2008)

aryayush said:


> *4. Internet Explorer 7 (even 8, 9, 10 and 176)*
> It auto-completes the URL if you hit 'Ctrl+Ent'.
> 
> If you don't, it gives you an error page suggesting that you:
> ...



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif

P.S : Nice Explanation Aayush.

Regards,
ray


----------



## aryayush (Feb 27, 2008)

Which is the best FTP application for Mac OS X? I want one that, if I select a folder for uploading and a folder by that name already exists in the location I'm uploading to, automatically compares and replaces only those files within the folder than have since been changed. Basically, I want one that keeps both my locations in sync.

Coda, AFAIK, does not do this. It replaces the whole thing and you have to do it manually every time. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 27, 2008)

The best FTP client: *Cyberduck*. But I've not used *Transmit*. 

Let me tell you that I've never came across a situation like you're facing now, so checked the site and seems it can be done. 



> *Synchronization*
> Synchronize local with remote directories (and vice versa) and get a preview of affected files before any action is taken.



By the way. Coda is coding app not not a ftp app. I has Trasmit in-built but still it's not a FTP client. 


Reg Browsers, you've just summed up what I wrote in 3-4 posts.  Yeah, I've Inquisitor and it rocks.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info!

I just wanted to correct you on that Apple coding that 'apple/macbookpro' thing into Safari. It works everywhere and isn't exclusive to Apple's own website.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 27, 2008)

apple.com/macbookpro works in safari (also in FX - with the Google thing) because it just adds the * stuffs. I thought it was aliasing but playing around with Safari and FX this afternoon enlightened me.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 27, 2008)

You don't even need to enter the '.com'.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 27, 2008)

^^ 
Yes beta, that's what I've been telling in the past 2 pages. What we have to do with cmd + enter in FX, can be done just like that in Safari. 


By the way, I want to know how to enter cool characters like the cmd symbol,apple logo, u of uTorrent, etc..?


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 27, 2008)

Check this-
*www.tgdaily.com/content/view/36215/145/

Apple notebooks with Penryns


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 27, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> By the way, I want to know how to enter cool characters like the cmd symbol,apple logo, u of uTorrent, etc..?



I wanted to ask this long time, Shift + Alt + any char prints some characters, apple logo as we know is Shift + Alt +k ( I guess works only in Safari ) but my question is how do we print that character on the cmd key on Macbooks.
There are two symbols in cmd key one is apple ( which we know ) the other is a design, how to print it ?? Also the alt key has some sign, similar is the case with some other keys .... so how do we print them ??


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 27, 2008)

Here's one way I know.

All these symbols can be found in the character pallete, accessible by clicking the flag on the menu bar. You can simply drag/double click the symbols into any text field after that.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 27, 2008)

This is the keyboard shortcut for the character palette (available when you're typing in any Cocoa application): ⌘⌥T

All these symbols are available under 'Symbols >> Technical Symbols' in the palette. Double-clicking on any will insert it into the text field.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 28, 2008)

Dammit! So much discussions going on an I missed it!

Buffalo (Animal): My dad said the price for a healthy female buffalo ready to give birth and subsequently, milk should cost around 8-10k. A male one on the other hand should cost around 11-12k. All depends on how healthy it is, how big it is, and what breed it is. 

Buffalo (Drive): Dealer said Buffalo has horrible support in India. They don't have proper service centres. The three times he made special orders for his customers, both times the drive had some issues and it took months to get a replacement. He said he could get me the stuff, but I would have to lookout for my warranty on my own. FW800 rules btw!

As for best FTP client, well,* Transmit* is my choice. I don't really use it that much being that FTP is built into Coda, but when I used to use it, it was pretty neat. Pretty sure it offered the merging of folders and such.

Btw, I'm a big fan of your blog. Even though I know it hasn't been updated, I still visit it now and then (yeah, I don't use RSS). So keep on writing. 

And why am I not included in the list of potential helpers for new design? (though I can't really, working on pretty urgent things  )


----------



## aryayush (Feb 28, 2008)

I didn't say you aren't. I just said that you "need not apply". 

Thanks for the information about that buffalo, man. I'll let you guys know what the milk tastes like. 

I'm going for the LaCie. FireWire FTW. (Here I come TVT, HDB, TL, BS, iTunes and all that is good and holy in this world.) 8)

Since grudgy says that Coda has synchronisation, I'll give it a whirl again. If not, then I'll choose Transmit (which is supposed to be built into Coda anyway).

My blog will have _four_ readers. WOW, I'm psyched! 

@goobimama,
Why have you stopped commenting on MacUser? I used to look forward to reading your comments (and deleting them on a whim was fun too ). Preshit still shows up in the comment moderation queue every now and then, which is always welcome.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 28, 2008)

Internet dude! Internet! I can only come max twice to the office. During that time there is no time to comment (except on this forum!).


----------



## aryayush (Feb 28, 2008)

_[off-topic]_

Is anyone here a fan of country music?

_[/off-topic]_


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 28, 2008)

_[off-topic]_

John Denver, some times. But that's about it.

_[/off-topic]_


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 28, 2008)

you mean Amy Winehouse kindda music !! I love her albums man especially that video song of hers back to black, its one of the best I 've seen


Oh with personal blogs I remember once saying that I ll be regular on dr's blog but I never did!! Honestly I forgot, but now I'll see to it that I check out dr and arya's blogs!!


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 28, 2008)

I see we have our own "Blogrush" in here.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't understand Stage6 is closing, man its freaking awesome!!!


----------



## aryayush (Feb 28, 2008)

In this one topic, we've discussed so many different things, have had so many laughs and debates and wacky stuff... man, this seriously is one cool place to be.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 28, 2008)

Aayush -- Me too like Country Genre but unfortunately not listened to that many songs. I like 
1. John Denver - Country Road 
2. Johnny Cash - I walk the line 

Any recommendations?


By the way, what are you guys downloading from Stage6?


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 28, 2008)

Rascall Flatts are supposed to be really good. They are country rock. 

I personally do not listen, just heard that they are really good.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 28, 2008)

I have Rascal Flatts' entire catalogue – all their songs and almost all their music videos. 

I love 'em. My favourites so far are Brad Paisley, Kenny Chesney and Rascal Flatts. I'm searching for more...


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 28, 2008)

Shall I move this thread to Chit Chat? 

Why? 
1. Less than 33% of the discussions are Apple related (not that the other 67% is bad)
2. Post Count is disabled
3. QnA is not a proper section for the topic that we've in hand. 

What you guys say? If many agree with me, I'll move it to Chit Chat.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 28, 2008)

No, yaar. C'mon, most of it is QnA.

Chit Chat is full of crappy topics.

I vote no. (And since I'm the thread-starter, my one vote equals twenty-three. And I'm voting thrice.) 

It's just one thread anyway. It's not like what we post here is interfering with the rest of the forum and unlike the topics in the Chit Chat section, this one isn't full of junk.



drgrudge said:


> 1. Less than 33% of the discussions are Apple related (not that the other 67% is bad)


I think it's the other way round.


----------



## narangz (Feb 28, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Shall I move this thread to Chit Chat?
> 
> Why?
> 1. Less than 33% of the discussions are Apple related (not that the other 67% is bad)
> ...



No. Although I guess my vote will not be counted as I am not a Mac user.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 28, 2008)

no its fine here , chit chat is for all the non-tech stuff


----------



## iMav (Feb 28, 2008)

my vote for this topic to be in QnA


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 28, 2008)

dr  you mean the mac discussion thread !! Are you f* crazy ???? I feel this is insulting, NO from me


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok, this thread shall not be budged. It was just a proposal. But you guys are so emotionally attached to this thread that one is swearing, one is threatening and even non Mac users are interested!


----------



## goobimama (Feb 28, 2008)

Tim McGraw is one country artist that I sort of like (only a few songs). Otherwise I can't take country music. Also check out Dixie Chicks (I used to like their album "Home")

Me too vote for the topic to stay as it is.

And hey! What about my blog?! I hope someone reads all that garbage I post now and then. I even did a little mac related post (a crappy one at that) recently. If you want nude pictures of the Small Cat, I can arrange for that as well


----------



## aryayush (Feb 28, 2008)

I have it in my Google Reader reading list and read every entry. 

Ashwin, what is your full name?

Azeem and Preshit, do you guys have blogs/websites of your own?


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 28, 2008)

Errr... you've never been to my blog ? Seriously ?


----------



## aryayush (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah, well, I didn't know it existed... sorry!


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 28, 2008)

Umm... I just thought you knew about it. We did speak over iChat, I think. Might have been _mamajee_, not sure. Oh well.

Looking forward to reading your blog though.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, I just got Wordpress up and running.

Now, I'm waiting for Milind to come online and help me out with the design...


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 28, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Azeem and Preshit, do you guys have blogs/websites of your own?



I am looking for some inspiration from you guys, been on net for 9 years but never ever thought of blogging. My friends have always wanted me to have, in fact my friend ( who gifted me macbook ) has even went on to buy a premium account for me to host a blog/site buy you know my laziness always wins!!

But I have an open offer to anyone who is interested. I know most of you are very busy people and may not find enough time for R&D. I have a PC, laptop, MacBook and a broadband connection not to mention a hell lot of time, so anyone of you can unload some of your work on to me. I ll do your work for free. This way I'll help my self from my laziness...
So is there anyone ???

P.S
I ll be online daily at 6am. You can also PM me


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 28, 2008)

One of the well written "About me" page, I've read. Good Design and the typography makes it stand out. Why not consider any other color than Orange?

One Tip. Delete that "Hello world!" entry. It's the root of all evil (source of spams).  

Added to Google Reader.  


goobi and Darky -  
Even though I might not comment (I won't, for the sake of it), I read your blogs religiously.

jamesbond007 - 
Hehehe.... blogging is hard work. Harder than your 9-5. And I mean it. You can guest blog in my blog (and others - if they agree). What say?


----------



## iMav (Feb 28, 2008)

u have frenz who gift macs  where do ya find such frenz


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 28, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> goobi and Darky -
> Even though I might not comment (I won't, for the sake of it), I read your blogs religiously.



Same goes for your blog too  Those torrent posts are great.



drgrudge said:


> jamesbond007 -
> Hehehe.... blogging is hard work. Harder than your 9-5. And I mean it. You can guest blog in my blog (and others - if they agree). What say?


I agree. I'm finding it hard keeping up with FiftyPaise.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 28, 2008)

@dr
Absolutely!! Blogging is nothing else. If you scroll back on this thread I've greatly appreciated aryayush for this thing. I asked him how he manages time and I also went on to refer to his as Super Mac Man !!
Ofcourse not to say that others on this thread are not blogging but at that time I knew only him.

More details on your guest blogging wanted.

@iMav
Friends are made in heaven!!


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 28, 2008)

I finally got down to downloading the whole iPhone 300+ MB Guided tour. And I am completely sold. When it launches officialy in India, I will get it even if I have to blow my entire savings on it. It is IMHO, the most beautifully designed product ever. 

I also really want to get a Mac, but they are so darned expensive.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 28, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> I also really want to get a Mac, but they are so darned expensive.


They aren't. 

MacBook is like 54K (44k in USA) and see the configuration. Same with MacBook Pro costing 105k (80k in USA) has better features and configuration. I would like know the price of a similar products here in India. If you buy in USA with the educational Discount (upto $200 off), I'll say it's cheaper than similar configuration brought here in India.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 28, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> I am looking for some inspiration from you guys, been on net for 9 years but never ever thought of blogging. My friends have always wanted me to have, in fact my friend ( who gifted me macbook ) has even went on to buy a premium account for me to host a blog/site buy you know my laziness always wins!!
> 
> But I have an open offer to anyone who is interested. I know most of you are very busy people and may not find enough time for R&D. I have a PC, laptop, MacBook and a broadband connection not to mention a hell lot of time, so anyone of you can unload some of your work on to me. I ll do your work for free. This way I'll help my self from my laziness...
> So is there anyone ???
> ...


So, what sort of work are you expert at doing?


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 28, 2008)

What's preferable on a MacBook(P) ? A Matt screen or the Glossy one ?


----------



## aryayush (Feb 28, 2008)

Matte.


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 28, 2008)

@ring_wraith
Gimme the download link to the guided tour.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 28, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> One of the well written "About me" page, I've read. Good Design and the typography makes it stand out.


Thank you! And here I was, thinking it sucked. I'll add to it later.



drgrudge said:


> Why not consider any other color than Orange?


Oh, but I luurve orange. :pout:



drgrudge said:


> One Tip. Delete that "Hello world!" entry. It's the root of all evil (source of spams).


Tonight.



drgrudge said:


> Added to Google Reader.


I'm honoured. I haven't even added it to my own reading list yet. 

Umm... do you guys, Ashwin and Preshit, want my honest opinion about your respective blogs? (You won't like what you hear.)

@kumarmohit,
*iPhone. A Guided Tour.*


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 28, 2008)

I do. Definitely do.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 28, 2008)

DARK LORD said:


> What's preferable on a MacBook(P) ? A Matt screen or the Glossy one ?


It depends. What are you going to do with your Laptop? If you're going to use for Multimedia or Gaming, then go for Glossy finish. Both my Dell and MBP is glossy finish and I like it that way. 

Glossy display makes graphics, photos, and videos appear with richer color and deeper blacks. 

But remember, glossy finish will reflect light more than matte finish and you might not be comfortable if a light source is right behind your screen.


aryayush - 
Yeah, go ahead. There's always scope for improvement.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 28, 2008)

Do you read any novels/newspapers/articles?

@Preshit,
I'm still reading your past entries. I've notice some things. I'll comment when I've read some more...


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 28, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Do you read any novels/newspapers/articles?
> 
> @Preshit,
> I'm still reading your past entries. I've notice some things. I'll comment when I've read some more...


Are you asking me? 

I read Newspaper daily. Some times 2 dailies a day. Used to be a bookworm, but blame the PCs hardly reading any stuffs. Articles? I've subscribed to over 100 blogs and read atleast 20-30 articles a day.


----------



## narangz (Feb 28, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Well, I just got Wordpress up and running.
> 
> Now, I'm waiting for Milind to come online and help me out with the design...



Wow! Very fast! The about me section is really nice.

I like goobimama's blog design very much. That pulling thing & Milind's picture with sketch effects are mind blowing. Milind that template is in CSS, right? Can you tell me how you created that? I know CSS but not that much. Can you give me the code or anything similar. I want to study the code. I also want to give a new look to my blogspot blog as I am trying to revive it.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 28, 2008)

It's a theme, with the pull-down effects and all already there.

That's picture and all the funny posts are Milind's handiwork though. And he claims to have written that poem himself too (but I don't believe him). 



narangz said:


> Wow! Very fast! The about me section is really nice.


Well, yeah, installing Wordpress is child's play. Maintaining it is what requires manly skill. 

But I think I'll be more successful this time, what with all that MacUser experience.


----------



## narangz (Feb 28, 2008)

Well I want to know if he himself created that theme & the theme's coding part. I loved the design.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 28, 2008)

No, he didn't.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 28, 2008)

_ONtopic_

Does SuperDuper backup to a Fat32/NTFS USB drive ?

_/ONtopic_


----------



## aryayush (Feb 28, 2008)

No, it does not.

*Taking Stock of the MacBook Updates* - Some quality Apple bashing. I think Preshit will love this article.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 28, 2008)

^^ 
You know, I had to "register" to leave a comment.  But was well worth it.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 28, 2008)

aryayush said:


> No, it does not.
> 
> *Taking Stock of the MacBook Updates* - Some quality Apple bashing. I think Preshit will love this article.


Other than the $20 remote (big deal anyway), I'm happy with the updates. 

For a $1100 laptop, what more do you want? DVD drive is acceptable request but Aluminum? 

Now point me a lappy with a similar config and it's price. If purchased in the USA, it's a steal at Rs 44k. I'll buy it eyes closed.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 28, 2008)

Polycarbonate, the material it currently uses, is by no means cheap. And the Mac Mini, which costs south of Rs. 35,000 also has a semi-aluminium enclosure.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 28, 2008)

I thought of purchasing an iPhone but this Sony intros the Cyber-Shot DSC-H50 "super zoom" camera. 

I want to buy both, but I'm short in cash. I've having a HP point and shoot cam and I'm into photography and stuffs. 


Do would you do if you're in my case? Sony H50 or Apple iPhone? Both cost $400.


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah and polycarbonate is not aluminium. It looks well plasticy.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 28, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> I thought of purchasing an iPhone but this Sony intros the Cyber-Shot DSC-H50 "super zoom" camera.
> 
> I want to buy both, but I'm short in cash. I've having a HP point and shoot cam and I'm into photography and stuffs.
> 
> ...


I'd opt for the camera.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 28, 2008)

@narangz: Blog design is called "Foliage" I think. It was a wordpress theme back when I first got it. But now there's a blogger version somewhere as well.

Mind you, there is going to a complete refresh of the blog. Let's see if I can finish up by the first week or march. 

Update of the Week:

Goobi buys himself an iPod Shuffle! 
*img180.imageshack.us/img180/8982/photo116nb9.jpg

I got the green. I must say this. It has the most awesome packaging I've ever come across. Right from taking off the seal, to the bottom of the pack. Wow! 

Plugged it in to find that it OS X recognises I have the green iPod. Setup is a breeze as usual. Now I'm just chilling on my tracks...


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 29, 2008)

Oooh. Congrats.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 29, 2008)

Congo goobi beta. My Nano is also Green color.  But I remember  you voting for the Product (RED)?


----------



## goobimama (Feb 29, 2008)

Nahin tha yaar. And it's also sad there is no pink one (Look! Milind has a pink iPod! Hahaha!).


----------



## iMav (Feb 29, 2008)

i thought u arent gonna buy any other color but pink...


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 29, 2008)

aryayush said:
			
		

> So, what sort of work are you expert at doing?


I am good at C programming and a lil bit of java. I used to like R&D so may be I can help you in your research


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey fellas, you might have heard about Daring Furball by now


----------



## aryayush (Feb 29, 2008)

Since Ashwin keeps boasting about his Comic Life creations, let me show you my own little creation:

*www.macuser.com/hardware/some_thoughts_on_multitouch_pa.php

I made that entirely by myself. Amazing, right? Well, for a work of five seconds, it aint half bad, fellas.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 29, 2008)

@ goobi, congo dude. I thought u bought the cat


----------



## narangz (Feb 29, 2008)

goobimama said:


> @narangz: Blog design is called "Foliage" I think. It was a wordpress theme back when I first got it. But now there's a blogger version somewhere as well.
> 
> Mind you, there is going to a complete refresh of the blog. Let's see if I can finish up by the first week or march.
> 
> ...



Thank you, Milind! Did you edit the WP version for blogger or it worked without doing anything? 
Are you going to design the blog with the theme you used here?
And what are you doing with your cat there? Mind you, it'll take your Shuffle away you will have to find the shuffled pieces of your Shuffle in its poop  



DARK LORD said:


> Hey fellas, you might have heard about Daring Furball by now



John Groober


----------



## aryayush (Feb 29, 2008)

narangz said:


> Are you going to design the blog with the theme you used here?


He asked people not to reveal it. There goes his "top secret". 



narangz said:


> And what are you doing with your cat there? Mind you, it'll take your Shuffle away you will have to find the shuffled pieces of your Shuffle in its poop


Naah, the small cat is too lazy to chew on something like the shuffle. Or at least, that's what Milind always tells us.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 29, 2008)

@ goobi congrats for i-Cat


----------



## aryayush (Feb 29, 2008)

I've decided. If we don't hear anything about the iPhone's coming to India by the end of April 2008, I'm buying myself a 32GB iPod touch.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 29, 2008)

... and I'm pretty sure we won't 

-------------------------------------

What are the average memory usages of Safari for you guys ?


----------



## aryayush (Feb 29, 2008)

150MB - 200MB, I guess. Right now, it's 168MB with only six tabs open and the browser open for... umm... at least seven days.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 29, 2008)

I see. Mine's usually between 150MB - 250MB. Goes up high if I'm on digg.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 29, 2008)

Mine is 297 MB with 2 tabs open.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Now that I am on Safari...
Mine is 73Mb of Real Memory 995MB virtual memory with 6 tabs open
BTW whats the actual count ??? I guess Real Memory


----------



## aryayush (Feb 29, 2008)

You guess right.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 29, 2008)

150-250mb with 7-8 tabs
firefox (on tiger) took more i guess


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 29, 2008)

Everyone's here on 2GB+, right ?

With me on 1GB, Safari tends to lag a bit if I have multiple tabs open. I have to quit it and start over.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, I hardly ever quit it. But yeah, the times I do, it's because it starts lagging...


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 29, 2008)

Aayush, I'm still waiting for those comments about my blog  I'd prefer you email them to me.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 29, 2008)

Hehe, me too waiting. He asked me questions abt the stuffs I read and so on...


----------



## goobimama (Feb 29, 2008)

> Thank you, Milind! Did you edit the WP version for blogger or it worked without doing anything?
> Are you going to design the blog with the theme you used here?
> And what are you doing with your cat there? Mind you, it'll take your Shuffle away you will have to find the shuffled pieces of your Shuffle in its poop


1. When I first found it I had to move some of that WP code around and put in the blogger stuff. I didn't really know what I was doing, but it worked in the end. Now there's a blogger theme on one blogger theme site I think.

2. Kyaa yaar. Sab kuch pani mein daal diya. Use some discretion next time.

3. That my friend is Small Cat.  He knows that the 1 Metallic Object = thousands of fish. So I'm pretty sure the shuffle is safe around him. As for what I'm doing with the cat? Just proving that it is indeed, the most wearable mp3 player. Goes with my attire...


----------



## narangz (Mar 1, 2008)

goobimama said:


> 1. When I first found it I had to move some of that WP code around and put in the blogger stuff. I didn't really know what I was doing, but it worked in the end. Now there's a blogger theme on one blogger theme site I think.
> 
> 2. Kyaa yaar. Sab kuch pani mein daal diya. Use some discretion next time.
> 
> 3. That my friend is Small Cat.  He knows that the 1 Metallic Object = thousands of fish. So I'm pretty sure the shuffle is safe around him. As for what I'm doing with the cat? Just proving that it is indeed, the most wearable mp3 player. Goes with my attire...



1. Thank you for your help. I really appreciate it 

2. Oops. Sorry. I didn't know that it was a 'top secret' for real.  

3. Thank you for the introduction.  Agar mera dog(ex-dog  ) hota to Shuffle usi waqt uske pet mein gya hota if I attached the Shuffle with it.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 1, 2008)

Man, Movable Type seems to be way better than Wordpress.

Sure, the latter has more plugins and themes and stuff, but Wordpress' editing sucks. Ugh. Maybe I'm doing something wrong because the results are surprisingly poor.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 1, 2008)

Switch to Windows Live Spaces.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 1, 2008)

Umm... I have a domain name and dedicated web hosting which I paid for...


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 1, 2008)

What exactly is the trouble, Aayush ?
Just so that you know, I'm not a fan of the Wordpress TinyMCE Editor. I find MarsEdit better


----------



## aryayush (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey, I should use MarsEdit. Why didn't I think of that!

I did, actually, but then forgot. Thanks!


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 1, 2008)

News, just in. My would be father-in-law is head over heels for the iPhone and is desperate to buy it.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 1, 2008)

You're getting married?

As for the price, I would recommend that you have someone buy it from the U.S.A. for you. There are tools out now that only require you to hit one button to unlock the latest (v1.1.4) firmware.

If you're buying in India, anything below Rs. 25,000 for an unlocked iPhone is a reasonable price.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 1, 2008)

25K ? He's exchanging his old LG flap_wala_ phone with this one for 19K. These are all the details I have so far.


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 1, 2008)

Unlocked for 19k? Suddenly I want an LG flapawala phone.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 1, 2008)

If you hate/dislike NetNewsWire, NewsFire RSS Client is now free too.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah, it's scheduled to be published on MacUser tomorrow.

I'm already using it. It has a much better interface.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 1, 2008)

i got a question-
will a fat formatted ipod work on mac without any software?i gotta transfer some data.or if there's a free utility to do that


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 2, 2008)

^^^ Yes, it will show up as removable drive.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey Fellas,

Help me out a bit over here. Should I buy the iPhone or the MacBook :-s


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 2, 2008)

^^ 
Haha.. totally different things. I'll vote for MacBook.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeh, two totally different things... but both cost money


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 2, 2008)

macbook man definitely + u can get nokia 1100


----------



## aryayush (Mar 2, 2008)

The iPhone, if you're getting it with the warranty.

If not, then the MacBook.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 2, 2008)

I don't think you get warranty locally !


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 2, 2008)

This MacBook is recently updated but if you wait for another 6-8 months, we can see the v.2 of iPhone. So it's a good idea to buy a MacBook now and buy an iPhone after 6-8 months. 

I've also decided to wait for some time to buy an iPhone. Going to buy Sony H50, unless it gets bad reviews. If I can afford, I might even buy a lower end dSLR digicam.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 2, 2008)

Okay, what's the fastest and best way to sell of my Mac Mini for a good price ? What's the price I can get for my Mini ? ( No, I'm not sellin it here on digit )

Parent's have finally agreed on me buying the MacBook. Will have to settle for the 2nd Model.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 2, 2008)

Dude. The macbook is an awesome machine. I even like the whiteness of it. And if it gets dirty, all it takes is five minute to clean it with that magic cream. My iBook is white as ever...


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 2, 2008)

magic Cream ?? What is that man ?? I read somewhere that using tooth past for cleaning really helps !!


----------



## goobimama (Mar 2, 2008)

Dunno what it's called. I've been using that cream to clean computer plastics for years together (back when I was working at a PC dealer. Yeah, I worked for four months). Just have to put a little on a cloth and rub it over the spot and it magically becomes white as ever. I clean my keyboard, iBook, and even the iBook trackpad with it. No problems so far.



> I've also decided to wait for some time to buy an iPhone. Going to buy Sony H50, unless it gets bad reviews. If I can afford, I might even buy a lower end dSLR digicam.


Get a low end dSLR dude. Put up that extra cash, starve if you have to, but get a dSLR. The difference between those and a point and shoot (even H50) is astonishing. Try and look for a second hand piece... I could find one if you want (what's your budget?)


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 2, 2008)

^^ 
Yeah some models in Amazon was costing $435 and a little better one was $520. It was very tempting to buy. 

Please suggest some models and yeah I'm open to a second hand piece if it's worth it. 

I'm looking for something around $400. Might extend max to $500. If I'm buying here, then not more than Rs 20k.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 2, 2008)

No suggestions  ?


----------



## aryayush (Mar 2, 2008)

ebay.in


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 2, 2008)

The price ?


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 2, 2008)

DARK LORD said:


> The price ?


75-80% of the cost for which you bought. IMO, you shouldn't sell if it fetches less than 55% of the cost.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 2, 2008)

So, Tuesday is coming up! What's it gonna be?!


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 2, 2008)

Dad wants 26K for the Mac Mini.


----------



## iMav (Mar 2, 2008)

i wud also sugeest what grudgy has said if u dont get more than 55-60% owning 2 macs is sexier than getting less  atleast i wudv done that


----------



## aryayush (Mar 2, 2008)

goobimama said:


> So, Tuesday is coming up! What's it gonna be?!


I'm stumped. Probably some software update or something equally unimportant...


----------



## goobimama (Mar 2, 2008)

I hope there's an update for Safari-Windows. That 10053 bug just....bugs me out. 

@Dr: Hows your safari experience doing? (@aayush: Is this a possible pun?)


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 2, 2008)

^^ 
Mine is fine. Having 2 issues. 
1. AdBlock (I've this Safari AdBlock but for some strange reason, it's not working - so viewing pages with ads  )
2. Closing the downloads window after successful downloads. 

Otherwise it's fine. Dumped FX.  

By the way, did you see my last reply in the previous page?


----------



## goobimama (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm using Safari Adblock 0.3.2. Works perfectly here. Of course there is no "right-click > block image" like with that adblock for Safari, but I'm satisfied with this one. The google ads on Digit are blocked at least 

I had to work with firefox the last few days when I realised how amazing rearranging tabs is in Safari. I also love to pull out tabs I don't require at the moment but will need somewhere in the near future. So I went around installing Safari on all my PCs  (that 10053 bug really kills the experience though)


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 2, 2008)

*img.skitch.com/20080302-nww8cm4xfjtx6fkrf31yj8t618.jpg


----------



## goobimama (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmm. What software are you using exactly? Cause I don't see that option anywhere...


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 2, 2008)

There are two different plugins for Safari, both being free.

1. SafariBlock
2. Safari Adblock


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 2, 2008)

They are expected to out the SDK in early march


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 2, 2008)

DARK LORD said:


> There are two different plugins for Safari, both being free.
> 
> 1. SafariBlock
> 2. Safari Adblock


Sucks. AdBlock hates me. Both the freewares didn't work.   It's not automatic. Even manual addition doesn't work. Image works but that too not instant. Is there any way to add the filters, I'll just import the filters from my FX. 

Only pithhelmet works and that sucks in a way.  

Tell me how to remove these **** from my Safari. I'll try to start afresh. 

@ goobi - 
Tab re-arranging works in FX too.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah I know it does. I'm sure it was a feature before Safari as well. But the way it is implemented in Safari...butter smooth. You know exactly what's going to happen when moving a tab.

As for adding your list, doesn't Safari Adblock (the one I'm using) allow for that?


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 2, 2008)

Hm...very strange. I dunno what I did (I added a wildcard and restarted?), but the Ads are gone. SafariBlock worked and not Safari Adblock

I agree with the Tab. It was a newer feature in FX and a lot cooler too. I simply drag a tab and I see a small screenshot! Just reliased that we can do cool stuffs with the tabs.  

*img.skitch.com/20080302-qx976gawk2h4u9sdfi76xx5ef6.jpg


----------



## goobimama (Mar 2, 2008)

What else did you think I meant by drag out a tab?


----------



## aryayush (Mar 3, 2008)

goobimama said:


> @Dr: Hows your safari experience doing? (@aayush: Is this a possible pun?)


Naah, not really.

Here are two examples of puns, one from me and another from Dr. Macenstein. His is much better than mine. 



goobimama said:


> Yeah I know it does. I'm sure it was a feature before Safari as well. But the way it is implemented in Safari...butter smooth. You know exactly what's going to happen when moving a tab.


Safari went from having the worst implementation of tabs in v2 to the best in v3. I didn't use Safari v2.x but ever since they added this feature, I've never looked at any other browser.

@drgrudge,
You once asked us whether there was any way to have a button for opening a new tab in Safari. Though I don't think there is, I do use a plugin called Twicetab that allows me to double-click on any empty spot on the tab bar to open a new tab. Give it a try.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 3, 2008)

Check out these wallpapers at Studio Twenty Eight. So full of _awesomeness_! 

*www.studiotwentyeight.com/images/previews/day.jpg


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 3, 2008)

Safari works pretty good for me except for 2 things
1) Not able to block as many ads as I used to with FF
2) Not able to manage my del.icio.us bookmarks
Someone suggested using AllBookmarks, but it only manages bookmarks that are saved in browsers and not the live bookmarks like del.icio.us...

@dr
how did you write that 'ain't it cool ?' in screen shot ?? In Windows I used to use Zoomit and take a screen shot, worked wonderfully!1


----------



## aryayush (Mar 3, 2008)

Give Pukka a try.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 3, 2008)

Is this Picasa some kind of Joke? That too with iPhoto, Aperture and Lightroom around? I use Aperture to manage my photos. It's a great app and I love it. 


@ Aayush, 
It didn't work.   (Twicetab)

@ jamesbond007, 
Made and hosted with *Skitch*.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 3, 2008)

Aren't you on Twitter?

And Milind still uses it. Cool! I'd given up on it myself but have now returned. All the cool people seem to be using it.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 3, 2008)

You know, I didn't know I could 'twit' from the gmail/iChat interface, so all along I thought I either had to get a twitter client or go to the website to do this. I'll be using it more often now.

@Dr: Picasa is free. (though, iPhoto is also almost free)


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 3, 2008)

Did anyone mention twitter


----------



## aryayush (Mar 3, 2008)

Does anyone here use that drawer thing for stacks?


----------



## goobimama (Mar 3, 2008)

^^ Since the day it was introduced. I leave my downloads stack without the drawer though. Cause it is set to display by "date added" and if there's a drawer in there, it keeps moving upward.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 3, 2008)

I use that too.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 3, 2008)

I download during nights from 3am to 7:30am, but these days there are several power cuts during that time. Now when the power is back Airport Extreme doesn't seem to connect to the default wifi network. I am required to manually click Airport icon on menu bar and click default to connect to this network. This is making me sleepless!!! How do I make Airport to connect to default network automatically after a power cut ??


----------



## goobimama (Mar 4, 2008)

^^ Now as in after the Leopard install? 

I just installed ScreenFlow. The interface I must say is full of awesomeness. Looks a lot like iMovie 08. Core Animation seems to be bringing about a new breed of applications. And me likes it!


----------



## aryayush (Mar 4, 2008)

I need the same fix for the same problem. I'll look into it.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 4, 2008)

@goobi
Yep after leopard install, I updated to 10.5.2. I didn't try this when I was on Tiger, for at that time I didn't have free downloading hours


----------



## aryayush (Mar 4, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I leave my downloads stack without the drawer though. Cause it is set to display by "date added" and if there's a drawer in there, it keeps moving upward.


Exactly. And that's the only stack I have.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 4, 2008)

Today is Tuesday. I sure hope it isn't something as trivial as a purple iPod nano...


----------



## goobimama (Mar 4, 2008)

...and not something amazing as a pink iPod shuffle. Cause I'll definitely kill someone if it is...


----------



## aryayush (Mar 4, 2008)

LOL! 

Don't worry, it won't be a pink shuffle.

_______________________________

The store is not going to go down today and my theory is going to be proved wrong.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 4, 2008)

If in case anyone needs this app for, well, what it does...

FilePathCM is a contextual menu item for copying the:

POSIX path
Abbreviated (Tilde) POSIX path
POSIX path for Terminal.app
HFS path
Full name
Display name
Extension
Windows style path

of files and folders to the clipboard.

*img207.imageshack.us/img207/7686/zcxzczjq3.png

@aayush: How you know it's not going to go down? I hope those crappy updates are not it for today. Anyway, your theory had a good run


----------



## aryayush (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, I just had a gut feeling and it was right. If it didn't go down at 03:00 AM Pacific Time, it is not going down at all.


----------



## yash (Mar 4, 2008)

this tuesday, its just aperture and garage band updates.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 4, 2008)

Those were released yesterday.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 4, 2008)

Does anything exist for a Mac that allows you to right click images on the web and upload them to an FTP account or any other account ?


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi guyz..

Am planning to switch over to MAC OS.. dnt hav ne idea dat i hw shud i go abt d whole thng.. can sm1 babywalk me so tht i can install MAC OS.. nd wot r d min system config etc etc..

I'v been using windows OS till date bt nw i think it's d time to switch to sm oder OS .. 
for setting up a MAC PC do i need sm special kindaa hardware nd all ??


----------



## praka123 (Mar 4, 2008)

installing mac os x on ur pc is illegal.may be u buy an imac?
OR better install Ubuntu Linux and use mac4linux theme?


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Mar 4, 2008)

Can u provide sm link where i can get 2 knw A-Z of Apple OS nd sm basic info fr setting up a Mac PC ??


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 4, 2008)

Installing a Mac OS on non-Apple hardware is purely and entirely illegal and any activity which even remotely resembles this will not be welcomed, or for that matter, be tolerated here. 

Ofcourse, you are always welcome to buy Apple stuff and we could help you out with any queries that you may have.

Thanks


----------



## goobimama (Mar 4, 2008)

akshaykapoor_3 said:


> Can u provide sm link where i can get 2 knw A-Z of Apple OS nd sm basic info fr setting up a Mac PC ??


The way people type nowadays...

As for your query on knowing about the Mac OS, hows about Apple.com - Leopard. That should give you a good view on how things are. As for installing Mac OS X on a PC, that's illegal.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 5, 2008)

LOL! Check out this link! Our flagship macboy (the genius) with his pants down!


----------



## aryayush (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey, you'd replied to that thread! So, we'd met (virtually) even before I'd bought my Mac. Cool! 



DARK LORD said:


> Does anything exist for a Mac that allows you to right click images on the web and upload them to an FTP account or any other account ?


If you want to upload them to ImageShack, install the ImageShack widget and then drag any image from Safari, hit F12 and drag it onto the widget. If you want to upload to Flickr, keep some Flickr application in the Dock and drag images from Safari onto it. Same for FTP. 



akshaykapoor_3 said:


> Hi guyz..
> 
> Am planning to switch over to MAC OS.. dnt hav ne idea dat i hw shud i go abt d whole thng.. can sm1 babywalk me so tht i can install MAC OS.. nd wot r d min system config etc etc..
> 
> ...


Yes, you do. You need an Apple Mac. Mac OS X is tied to the hardware it ships with. You cannot install it on a PC.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 5, 2008)

One of the Apple Dealers, is quoting the price of current India MacBook as Rs. 63,000. I asked him 2GB RAM, he says around 12,000 for original Apple RAM.

He's giving me Rs. 10,000 off in return of my Mac Mini


----------



## aryayush (Mar 5, 2008)

I think you're read this on Twitter but for the benefit of everyone, here's a little word to the wise: Never _ever_ buy RAM from Apple. Ever.



goobimama said:


> LOL! Check out this link! Our flagship macboy (the genius) with his pants down!


For a split second there, I was afraid of what I would see on clicking that link. I was pretty sure I'd never posted any such picture online. LOL!

What brought that on?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 5, 2008)

Heyy does Mac Mini comes with a Monitor/LCD, bulit in WIFI, Superdrive ??


----------



## aryayush (Mar 5, 2008)

The base model comes with only a combo drive but the higher configuration comes with a SuperDrive. You have to bring your own display, keyboard and mouse. Ever Mac comes with built-in WiFi. 

---------------------

Steve Jobs did not disclose the fact that he had pancreatic cancer for nine months to prevent Apple's stock market valuation from taking a hit. That's freakin' amazing!

What's next? Maybe we'll only know about it after two years when Jobs leaves the company.


----------



## yash (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey, this morning, I woke up, and tried connecting to my computer using salling clicker on my E60, but it wouldn't connect. I got to the computer and looked at the menubar, and the bluetooth icon is greyed out, with a zig-zag line across it. when i click on it, it says bluetooth not available. 

WTF just happened?


----------



## goobimama (Mar 5, 2008)

yash said:


> Hey, this morning, I woke up, and tried connecting to my computer using salling clicker on my E60, but it wouldn't connect. I got to the computer and looked at the menubar, and the bluetooth icon is greyed out, with a zig-zag line across it. when i click on it, it says bluetooth not available.
> 
> WTF just happened?


Restart usually works. 

@Preshit: If there is one rule with Apple, it is "Never buy Apple original RAM". The same thing will cost you around 1.5k in the after market.

@aayush: Just...



> Steve Jobs did not disclose the fact that he had pancreatic cancer for nine months to prevent Apple's stock market valuation from taking a hit. That's freakin' amazing!
> 
> What's next? Maybe we'll only know about it after two years when Jobs leaves the company.


As in it has come back again?


----------



## aryayush (Mar 5, 2008)

yash said:


> Hey, this morning, I woke up, and tried connecting to my computer using salling clicker on my E60, but it wouldn't connect. I got to the computer and looked at the menubar, and the bluetooth icon is greyed out, with a zig-zag line across it. when i click on it, it says bluetooth not available.
> 
> WTF just happened?


Mac OS X thinks that your Mac doesn't have the Bluetooth module. Restart might fix it if something hasn't happened to it. It might be that the module is broken though.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 5, 2008)

Whoever said I was considering buying original RAM  I just said he was quoting 12K for it.

I'm just going to wait for the refreshed ones to reach India.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 6, 2008)

^^ The rates have dropped. When I wanted 1GB RAM during the days of my iMac, it was 16k. The apple guys took me to a corner and said "Don't buy Apple RAM, we can get you a huge discount. If you get from us, you can pay only 12k!".


----------



## RCuber (Mar 6, 2008)

12K for RAM .. thats ridiculous.. unless you are ordering more than 10GB.. sticks


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 6, 2008)

Technically you can get a complete PC for 12K.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 6, 2008)

Charan is back! Wooop!

Just so you non-macboys know, you can use any DDR2 667Mhz SODIMM in a macbook/iMac.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 6, 2008)

And in a Mac Mini ?

_mamajee_ Did you ask your dealer yet ?


----------



## aryayush (Mar 6, 2008)

Any Mac that allows you to upgrade RAM, basically.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 6, 2008)

Good news from here is that Hyderabad has got its first ever Apple Store named iStore yesterday, thank to Reliance.
Now let me see when I can make it there


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 6, 2008)

What ? You mean Hyderabad had no Apple stores before this ? 
The prices in the iStores are the same as shown on the site. 

There are a few iStores in Bangalore too.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 6, 2008)

None in Kolkata though. 

@jamesbond07,
When you visit there, carry a camera along with you and snap some pictures.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 6, 2008)

*img.skitch.com/20080306-r243rkf3q8tbsebhjexm9wixxx.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Mar 6, 2008)

Any more pictures, preferably of the inside?

@Everyone,
I've created a Yahoo! chat room to have fun while we all follow the live-blogging of the iPhone Software Roadmap event. Let us all be disappointed together.

Let me know your user ids and I'll invite you.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 6, 2008)

@darky

No man HYD never ever had Apple store untill yesterday

@arya
Great idea man, I'll do it

my user id : azeemuddinmohammad


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 6, 2008)

The one I've posted is from M.G. Road, Bangalore


----------



## goobimama (Mar 6, 2008)

> And in a Mac Mini ?
> 
> _mamajee_ Did you ask your dealer yet ?


While you can surely upgrade your RAM in a mac mini using DDR2 677 whatever. But the upgrading a mini involves using a knife and some force unlike the other machines where it's just a matter of a screw or two.

And no, I haven't yet asked. But by the time you read this, I'll have emailed him.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks. Yes, I'm aware of the knife and force required.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 6, 2008)

Is there any blog with  live coverage of iPhone event.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 6, 2008)

I know "Penned Thoughts" is one


----------



## goobimama (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm just not excited about this event. Seeing those apps on the jailbroken iPhone (and how easy it is to install) I can only wonder how Apple will screw it up with their closed system.


----------



## iMav (Mar 6, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Is there any blog with  live coverage of iPhone event.


gizmodo


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 6, 2008)

That's exactly how I'd have put my views in words. We're aren't going to be benefited from the SDK anyway.


----------



## iMav (Mar 6, 2008)

actually the funny part is how will the sdk application react to the unlocked fones, either they will hav no issues or otherwise


----------



## aryayush (Mar 6, 2008)

DARK LORD said:


> I know "Penned Thoughts" is one


No, it isn't. I'll write about it later, but I won't have the time for doing a live-blog.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 7, 2008)

Woah! Was catching on the latest georgy carlin along with the boys. I sat there for half an hour watching this until I finally burst out "That's a macintosh!". Of course, no one knew why I was excited or anything.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 7, 2008)

Yesterday I went to my Apple store and asked why the Macbook Air still hasn't arrived. Well, they have already sold 6 of them and are currently waiting to restock (with four pre-orders). Every time they get stock someone comes and picks it up. Even their demo machine was taken from them within an hour and half. Seems to me like this baby isn't going to be a flop like everyone said...

So the only way for me to see one of those is to buy one.


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 7, 2008)

^^ i actually saw the Air. Pictures really don't do it justice. And considering how awesome the pics look, that's saying something.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 7, 2008)

Yep. The guy told me. The pictures don't do justice at all. And it's also super light. Like holding a paper file. Am waiting for their next batch.


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 7, 2008)

I saw it at the Reliance iStore, so you could check there.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 7, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Yesterday I went to my Apple store and asked why the Macbook Air still hasn't arrived. Well, they have already sold 6 of them and are currently waiting to restock (with four pre-orders). Every time they get stock someone comes and picks it up. Even their demo machine was taken from them within an hour and half. Seems to me like this baby isn't going to be a flop like everyone said...
> 
> So the only way for me to see one of those is to buy one.


How I Got a MacBook Air for 15 Dollars and remember that "How to buy Anything" article? 

Keep your hopes high.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 7, 2008)

goobimama said:


> While you can surely upgrade your RAM in a mac mini using DDR2 677 whatever. But the upgrading a mini involves using a knife and some force unlike the other machines where it's just a matter of a screw or two.
> 
> And no, I haven't yet asked. But by the time you read this, I'll have emailed him.



I am amazed by the sales too. The Imagine store nearby has sold 23 Airs to far.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 7, 2008)

@Dr: Nice little misleading title you got there. $15 a month is not too bad though.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 7, 2008)

Goobi, that's the actual title of Stammy's post on his blog.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah yeah. I know.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 7, 2008)

A little offtopic, but Stammy's blog posts are something that I always look forward to. His posts are amazingly informative and neatly written.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 7, 2008)

goobimama said:


> @Dr: Nice little misleading title you got there. $15 a month is not too bad though.


Did you see that his MBA is thiner than his note/books.  

Can you dig into the How to Buy anything article. I can't think of a proper search keyword to search the thread and it's tedious to delve into this 217 page monster. 

 I need a huge motivational boost to buy _both_ Canon Rebel XTi and the iPhone. 

My Apple Caegory in Google Reader.  

*img.skitch.com/20080307-prap83phtamdw18h7c1x2bm55p.jpg

Other than that , Stammy blog is other category. I read TUAW directly from the site, when I feel bored.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 7, 2008)

*www.kenrockwell.com/tech/how-to-afford-anything.htm

TUAW: 60 "iStores" will open across India

There's a huge push in India right now by Reliance Digital to open 60 iStores across the nation's top twenty cities. The iStores will sell Apple products exclusively, and carry the full line, from consumer products to pro hardware.

Expect to see all sixty stores up and running within the next 18 months. We wonder how the interior design will look, and if it will resemble official Apple Stores.

If you visit one of these stores, please let us know! We'll be happy to share your photos and stories.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 7, 2008)

top 20 cities?who said only city dwellers only buy macs?I have seen my friend who is in a remote hillside town near kottayam using MBP(he has to get it from US though),also are lot of mac pro users!

I feel still Macs will be gulf import property for us here in kerala  rather than buying them from crappy service of kochin dealer lasergraphics


----------



## goobimama (Mar 7, 2008)

^^ Dude. There's something called profit in this world. Reliance isn't going to open an iStore in Kaamungapadapuram just cause there's one idiot who discovered the joys of using a mac. I for one consider myself really lucky there's an Apple store in Goa...


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 7, 2008)

What an coincidence! I wrote this article in my Blog: 

Where to buy Apple Products and Get Discounts from Apple Store?

Want feedback on what I wrote...


----------



## yash (Mar 7, 2008)

they also mentioned reliance will launch 150 online stores... 

WTF? why do they need so many online stores? can't one online store be accessed from all over india?


----------



## aryayush (Mar 7, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> My Apple Caegory in Google Reader.
> 
> *img183.imageshack.us/img183/9522/macusercs7.jpg


Hope that drives the point home.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 7, 2008)

My NetNewsWire has only 3 categories.

1. Mobiles ( For IndiaGSM )
2. Friends ( Duh )
3. Other blogs I read ( Includes any type that doesn't fall in the categories above, including MacUser  )

See file attached ( Remove the .doc extension )


----------



## aryayush (Mar 7, 2008)

yash said:


> they also mentioned reliance will launch 150 online stores...
> 
> WTF? why do they need so many online stores? can't one online store be accessed from all over india?


It's 150 _digital_ stores, not online stores.


@Preshit and Azeem, I need a good picture of an iStore for MacUser. Can someone please help me out here? (If you upload it to Flickr or something, I'll also link it from MacUser which will bring you at least one thousand views. )


----------



## yash (Mar 7, 2008)

aryayush said:


> It's 150 _digital_ stores, not online stores.



and your point is?


----------



## aryayush (Mar 7, 2008)

The digital stores are brick-and-mortar retail stores that will carry all sorts of tech related products from a variety of companies. The iStores will exclusively carry Apple products. There are no online stores planned.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 7, 2008)

Me ? The only iStore is know is in Bangalore. And I have no plans of going there till atleast my friends invite me.
I'll try to contact someone about it.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 7, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Hope that drives the point home.


I read the stuffs that you post here (I mean that you wrote for MacUser), but not a regular subscriber. 

I like to read about articles, reviews and stuffs like that. Not news. Thats why no TUAW, Engadget, Gizmodo, etc...


----------



## goobimama (Mar 7, 2008)

Just a small list I compiled while having some raw mangoes with salt and masala. I hope at least one of them is not known by at least one of you 

*Things you can do with ⌘Command:*

Move a window in background: ⌘+drag the window title bar to drag it without giving that app focus. You can also resize, and activate buttons like Play or "refresh" and such.

Finder Pill: ⌘+Click the finder pill (top right) to get different icon sizes. ⌘+Option click it to get the customise toolbar dialog. 

⌘+drag buttons on the toolbar in a Cocoa application like Finder, Safari, Coda. 

⌘+Click stuff in the dock to select it in Finder.

⌘+drag stuff between drives to move stuff. Option drag files within the same disk to copy stuff.

⌘+Click the title bar of most windows (like this textedit window for instance) to get a drop down file structure of your current file. Very nice when you use the "Recent Files" option and don't know where the file is residing in. Also, ⌘+Click Safari title bar will show you your history for that particular tab. You know, instead of holding down the "Back" button...


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 7, 2008)

Dude, ^^ ( Or whatever that smiley is in Yahoo )


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 8, 2008)

Seriously cool, goobi. That Safari Tip was good. 

By the way, my RSS reading list. ~100 blogs in 13 Categories. Attached, for any curious George. 



P.S: Didn't know even one of the tip.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks! Btw, you do know that the icon in the title bar is a live proxy icon right? As in, if you are working on an image in Preview, to open it in photoshop, just drag the icon from the title bar to photoshop in the dock. To copy it to your desktop, just drag it there (use Option/Command to toggle creating alias or Move the file).

*img.skitch.com/20080307-xi7u8wqphyrkxetk7cws4r4kd1.jpg


----------



## yash (Mar 8, 2008)

so those 150 stores don't really matter, because they will not keep apple stuff, right?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 8, 2008)

@arya
The point to note here is that I live in Nalgonda around 100 km from Hyderabad, so it depends when I go to hyderabad!!. Coming to those views, I don't socialize online so if I get those pics I ll directly send it to your yahoo mail and you could do what ever you like!!


----------



## aryayush (Mar 8, 2008)

Well, I need them by today so I guess you won't be much help. Thanks anyway! 



yash said:


> so those 150 stores don't really matter, because they will not keep apple stuff, right?


Yeah, which is precisely why TUAW didn't mention them.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 8, 2008)

This is frigging cool. The power of Mosaic.

Another one


----------



## aryayush (Mar 8, 2008)

Yeah, I ran across this one (day before) yesterday. Awesome!

Whoever did it probably just used Leopard's default screensaver.

BTW, guys – try using this thread's search feature sometime. It's a treasure trove of information.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 8, 2008)

That Leopard Mosaic screensaver has some kind of awesomeness built in.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 8, 2008)

You've been watching way too much of _How I Met Your Mother_.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 8, 2008)

@arya
Nice blog man yours!! Good thing is it has the links to all our mac boy's blogs!!


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 8, 2008)

LOL, why did you edit your post ?


----------



## aryayush (Mar 8, 2008)

What was it before?

@jamesbond007,
Thanks, man! I sure hope you liked it more for the writings than the links.


----------



## yash (Mar 8, 2008)

aryayush said:


> You've been watching way too much of _How I Met Your Mother_.


that's because the show is Legen...wait for it... DARY!


----------



## goobimama (Mar 8, 2008)

Update: Goobi (Me, not the cat) tried the RSS thing. It's not for me. I love going to the actual website, and checking to see if there's anything new. I love the ads. The whole thing with the thing. RSS is too monotonous for me...


----------



## iMav (Mar 8, 2008)

iv got bored of twitter too its more like a bugging thing that just pops up (the IM version)


----------



## aryayush (Mar 8, 2008)

yash said:


> that's because the show is Legen...wait for it... DARY!


I tried to work that into my post but couldn't think of any way to. 



goobimama said:


> Update: Goobi (Me, not the cat) tried the RSS thing. It's not for me. I love going to the actual website, and checking to see if there's anything new. I love the ads. The whole thing with the thing. RSS is too monotonous for me...


Yeah, well, when you have to parse through hundreds of articles every morning, convenient trumps the enjoyment of the whole website shebang (if you can call it that).


----------



## yash (Mar 8, 2008)

iMav said:


> iv got bored of twitter too its more like a bugging thing that just pops up (the IM version)



I feel so too. I rarely reply to the tweets that I get and I'm starting to think its all just really lame.


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 8, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Update: Goobi (Me, not the cat) tried the RSS thing. It's not for me. I love going to the actual website, and checking to see if there's anything new. I love the ads. The whole thing with the thing. RSS is too monotonous for me...



totally agree with you on that. Call me jobless if you have to, but I love the sidetracking that I often experience.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 8, 2008)

I just have a few sites RSS worthy so I'm cool being sans-rss:
TUAW
RLSlog
Engadget
MacUser (you guys are a little late sometimes. I emailed you famed Dan Moren, but he seems to be very chilled out about it. Taking a whole six hours to post a lowdown of the SDK announcement is not something I'd expect from a mac blog)

And personally, I don't even know what shebang means (Although Command+Control+D did spill the beans on that)


----------



## aryayush (Mar 9, 2008)

goobimama said:


> MacUser (you guys are a little late sometimes. I emailed you famed Dan Moren, but he seems to be very chilled out about it.


1. What do you mean by "chilled out"? Did he take it seriously or not? Did he reply?
2. Where'd you get his email address?


----------



## goobimama (Mar 9, 2008)

1. He said something about being understaffed. And that I should check my RSS reader cause there are lots of other sites carrying news reports on the same. I don't feel like arguing with him further, but my point is, if the stuff is already on other news sites, what's the point of macuser? (apart from the awesome posts by Aayush, that is  )


----------



## aryayush (Mar 9, 2008)

Milind, could you please edit your post and de-format the email address? We get a lot of junk email already. 



goobimama said:


> 1. He said something about being understaffed. And that I should check my RSS reader cause there are lots of other sites carrying news reports on the same. I don't feel like arguing with him further, but my point is, if the stuff is already on other news sites, what's the point of macuser?


Well, that's his policy. He believes that since there are a lot of sites doing the news reporting and there's no one who just relies on one site, MacUser authors should always concentrate on where our strength lies–posting detailed content, humourously written. He doesn't mind it if we're slow on the uptake. I don't necessarily agree with him...

Seven hours is unacceptable though. The reason behind it was that MacUser is not supposed to cover iPhone related stories. For them, there is iPhone Central. So it wasn't a huge priority.

In general, when it comes to all those Mac related announcements and Apple Store launches, we're pretty quick with the coverage. I know because I handle those.  (I could have written about this one too but I was too sleepy.)



goobimama said:


> apart from the awesome posts by Aayush, that is


I know that, at least compared to the rest of the MacUser authors, I'm the worst one on the block. There's no shame in admitting it.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh well, I'll be big about it. Still, the SDK announcement was no small time "iPhone news".


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 9, 2008)

^^ and doesn't the title include iPhone experts?


----------



## aryayush (Mar 9, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Oh well, I'll be big about it. Still, the SDK announcement was no small time "iPhone news".


Official response: We welcome and value your feedback. Thank you for taking the time to bring this issue to our attention.

We'll be more careful in future.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 9, 2008)

Another one of my small time guides. This time I was chilling on some grapes!

*Things you can do with Quicktime Pro:*

1: Rotate video: Movies shot in portrait mode look great while filming them but look awful once they are on the PC. How does one rotate? Quicktime Pro. Just open the video, hit Command+J and select the video track at the top. Then just hit the rotate buttons and you're done! No need for rendering and all that. 

2: Add your watermark. Just create a Jpeg with whatever watermark you want. Black, will reveal, and white will block. So if you want video playing in a text "Goobi", just type out Goobi in photoshop in black and save it. Just remember the video crops to the black edges, so it's best to add a 1 px stroke to the outline of the image. 

3: Extract audio from a video: Again, in movie properties, select the soundtrack, and hit Extract. Then save that. 

4: Add chapters to a movie: There's a nice little guide prepared by apple. Just search for "creating chapters" in the help. You then get a nice little drop down list to select your chapters. Useful for music concerts and such.

5: Add audio to track: Open your video track. Then open your audio track. Do a command+A, and then Command+C to copy the audio track. Highlight the video track and hit Edit > Add to Movie. Add to movie and Scale makes your audio fit the video by slowing it down. You can do it the other way as well, that is, add video to the audio track.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 9, 2008)

great tips especially 4 and 5


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 9, 2008)

Darky today almost bought an iPhone. 22K. Not bad for the device. But I don't think I'm gonna but it anytime soon now. Dad just pissed me off today. To the core.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 10, 2008)

Getting a little tired of Time Machine. Nothing to restore other than small time petty files. I need a hard drive crash!!! Or at least delete some important file so I can recover it. They may say you are luckiest when you don't have to use insurance, but I feel a little cheated here...


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 10, 2008)

Time Machine although a great feature is of little help for me. I think I may never use TM till I get a job where 1 missing file means I am fired!!!

I have a Torrent folder on my dock (Stack) where I put all my to be downloaded .torrent files. Now whenever I download .torrent file it automatically is downloaded to downloads folder. I wanna make sure that that every .torrent file I download automatically goes to Torrents folder. How can I accomplish this through Workflow, folder action or applescript etc ...


----------



## goobimama (Mar 10, 2008)

^^ Hazel. That's the app for moving around your files automatically. It can also be done with applescript and all, but Hazel would be a better option for you.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry guyz i told u that i wud get a macbook pro in jan but cudnt
Initially my dad was not willing to buy it coz a computer guyz(oh that fugger)told my dad that Windows wont ru no na Mac.grrrrr..........Then when i conviced him he lacked tiem due to officce work.In aa week or 2 he will be free for 2-3 days.Can anybody tell me where to buy a MBP from in Delhi?
Thank you

Sunny


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 10, 2008)

jamesbond007 - 

File Action (*www.tomhancocks.com/?p=63) also does the same as Hazel and it's a freeware. 

*www.lifehacker.com/assets/resources/2007/12/fileactions.png


 @ Sunny1211993 - 
Search this thread. Aayush as posted the info you wanted.

Ok, did some searching for sunny, and fished it out:
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=697108&postcount=2645


> Call RSG Infotech at any of these numbers: 40542109/10/11/12.
> 
> Ask for Mr Sanjeev Kumar Sharma. You can also call him directly at 9310196603. Tell him that Aayush Arya has asked you to call him, the guy who bought the 17-inch MacBook Pro and the 250GB LaCie hard drive. They'll give you good prices.




@goobi - 
Check this out: *thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=699253&postcount=2720


----------



## goobimama (Mar 10, 2008)

Suspicious Package, the QL plugin for examining Installer packages, has been updated to version 1.1.


 This version adds mpkg support, fixes problems where install locations were not always displayed, and adds more information about the package — including administrator password and restart requirements, and what install scripts it contains.




*www.quicklookplugins.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/suspiciouspackage.jpg



Seems to be much more useful. For those who love quicklook


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 10, 2008)

Folks, I have one word for ya'll. iPhone.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 10, 2008)

Teri!!!! Saaley! Kameeney! (In other words, congrats dude!)


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 10, 2008)

DARK LORD said:


> Folks, I have one word for ya'll. iPhone.



Wow. You really bought one? 

REVIEW !!!! and Pics!! and soon.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm looking for a camera.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 10, 2008)

Congo dude! How much did it cost? 

Waiting for a review. Is this hold true: "You'll never go back to phones after using the iPhone" as in "You'll never go back to PC after using a Mac"?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 10, 2008)

hey guys......do u know watz d salary of Steve Jobs???

errrr.........its *$1    *!!!!!!


*source:**www.news.com/2100-1047_3-6049166.html


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 10, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Congo dude! How much did it cost?
> 
> Waiting for a review. Is this hold true: "You'll never go back to phones after using the iPhone" as in "You'll never go back to PC after using a Mac"?



It costed me 21K man. 
And it totally holds true. This thing is sleek. As I was telling goobi over iChat, this is the best device I have ever owned. It's like "_OMG!!! The interface ownezzz. It's teh shizzle_"

I'm yet to _really_ start playing with it though. There's a lot to learn ahead, you know.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 10, 2008)

I didn't know what you meant when I read your earlier post. In retrospect, I realise how stupid I was. 

Congratulations, man! 

_(See you after one year when your phone conks out and no one fixes it for you while I happily use my genuine iPhone v2.0.)_


Ignore me, I'm just jealous. 

-----------------



j1n M@tt said:


> hey guys......do u know watz d salary of Steve Jobs???
> 
> errrr.........its *$1    *!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hello, Mr. Newbie! 

Every single individual who's ever posted in this thread is aware of that little bit of tidbit.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 10, 2008)

@darky 

Me jealous too but Congrats anyway!!!


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 11, 2008)

Pro-Portable: A Review of the New MacBook Pro - Shawn Blanc amazing review of MBP. A must read! 


Some points: 

1. Better battery than my generation of MBP! Mine easily manages 4 hours (that too not in “Better Performance” mode). He says he can mange 5 hours if some tweaks. _5 hours_! 

2. The new Penryn processor weaving it's magic. No more frying eggs. Seriously this is the only thing I'm unhappy abt my MBP. 

3._ “Hey, is that Apple’s newest laptop?”

“No. It’s my 4 year old PowerBook.” _
That's good news for me. I wish to have my MBP for atleast 30 months before upgrading. 

4. A  higher pixel per inch density than my 23″ ACD is (114 PPI for the MacBook Pro versus 98 PPI for the Cinema Display). Advantages of a higher density screen is font-rendering — especially on the Web. If you like to read on the web, the MacBook Pro makes great companion. - I knew my Mac renders sites well, but this was unknown to me. And needless to say, the LCD is amazing. 

5. Multi Touch is amazing. 

6. Finally, MBP is as fast as the Mac Pro - atleast for common tasks. When you benchmark, you see the difference but when you do the stuff it hardly ever matters. 

7. When reading on the Apple website I just noticed they refer to the computer as MacBook Pro, not the MacBook Pro. Like iPhone.


I'm so happy with my MBP, I don't think I'll ever want to buy MacBook or MBA. MacBook at $1100 does seem a VFM buy than MBP.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 11, 2008)

This page wasn't always there was it?


----------



## dinesh72 (Mar 11, 2008)

@dark lord
abhinandan iphone sathi


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 11, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> *shawnblanc.net/2008/review-macbook-pro/
> 7. When reading on the Apple website I just noticed they refer to the computer as *MacBook Pro*, not the *MacBook Pro*. Like iPhone.



Eh?

Btw, Congrats Dark Lord on getting an iPhone, 
So a review soon?


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 11, 2008)

^^ 
ray, notice _the_. Attention for detail.  


By the way, we've many *How I Met your Mother * fans in here. Noticed 2 things...the lappy that you see is the MBP (with the world thing replacing the Apple logo) and in the S3 E6 Barney uses an Apple iPhone not his Smartphone (Motorola?).


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 11, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> ^^
> ray, notice _the_. Attention for detail.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 11, 2008)

goobimama said:


> This page wasn't always there was it?


Yeah, not forever, but since January 29. You gotta pay attention. 

Awesome tips about QuickTime on the other page, man. Those posts are the sort that make the search within thread tool be of some use. 


@drgrudge,
That's because the iPhone is their only product in that specific category. The MacBook Pro itself comes in two models and is already a subset of the MacBook range. It does not make sense to call it _the_ MacBook Pro.

Plus, seriously, the iPhone is a much bigger deal than the MacBook Pro. It's an entirely new platform (destined for extreme success).

I am a Shawn Blanc subscriber too. I'll get to his review later. Gotta author an article on TV shows for this stupid guy I know right now. The pest is bugging me about it since more than one week.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 11, 2008)

^^ 
I didn't notice the deal on _the_. Lifted from Shawn Blanc's review.  

And MBP is big deal for me. When I lay my hands on iPhone, then I can account for a fair deal.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 11, 2008)

Aperture 2.0: the Ars Technica review - Must Read. 

A assignment for you guys. I've a shot, which needs processing. But it's a challenge to something nice. Use Aperture/Lightroom and post back the processed image. 

*img510.imageshack.us/img510/4884/hpim2049my7.th.jpg

Full image: *img510.imageshack.us/img510/4884/hpim2049my7.jpg


Would love to see how it can be made better.


----------



## yash (Mar 11, 2008)

duh... jpegs can only be processed so much. If it was a raw image, lightroom/aperture could make a HUGE difference.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 11, 2008)

^^ 
Yeah I know, don't have a dSLR. That photo is not processed. Just try and see if you can process it.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 11, 2008)

Could someone care to explain what exactly does "processing" do ?


----------



## goobimama (Mar 11, 2008)

When you shoot in RAW, the camera stores the RAW file without any processing. It is the actual pixels captured by the sensor. Now when you shoot with a normal digital camera, it automatically applies it's lighting, sharpness and other filters. This is done so that the average consumer doesn't have to do all that by himself. But there's a noticeable quality loss due to JPEG compression as well as the camera many times not being able to judge how the image is supposed to look. That's why RAW rocks.


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 11, 2008)

^^ Ok, That was useful.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks. So how exactly does a RAW image look? (Let's continue this discussion elsewhere ?)


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 11, 2008)

DARK LORD - 
RAW is explained by goobi. But why that photo need processing? See the teeth and parts of his forehead, it's bright. That's because, it's a close up shot taken with flash. 

RAW also looks like the jpegs but without the correction(s) done internally by the cam (red eye reduction, lighting in different conditions, etc). 



goobi - 
Try to process and see. I also noted that long exposure shots and the ones taken in high  ISO (ISO 400 and above) are difficult to process.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 11, 2008)

DARK LORD said:


> Thanks. So how exactly does a RAW image look? (Let's continue this discussion elsewhere ?)


Macs and all these creative stuff go hand-in-hand. Feel free to carry on the discussion here.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 11, 2008)

A little google search brings me to this one:
*photo.klein-jensen.dk/public/challenge/IMG_6153.CR2

Not even sure what it looks like cause it's 7.2MB and my internet can't support such large file sizes. It should open in Photoshop, Aperture or Lightroom..


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 11, 2008)

Good evening,

This is a special bulletin from your very own Apple India correspondent, Preshit.
We have confirmed information that the refreshed MacBooks _have_ arrived in India, and they have brought along a little surprise.

The MacBooks are now available with a refreshed pricetag. The entry-level MacBook with a combo-drive now costs Rs. 49,500 only.
The 2nd model in the MacBook lineup now costs Rs. 59,500 , while the Black MacBook now costs Rs. 68,xxx
( 4% VAT additional, as applicable )

I'll be reporting in with any updates as I receive them. 

( Btw, I find it funny to know that the Black MacBook comes with a white powercord )


----------



## aryayush (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh, that's spectacular news.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 11, 2008)

Holy Mother! Macs are cheap!


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 11, 2008)

Seems that darky is going to do his iPhone with the iSight cam of his MacBook.  

goobi - 
No, it's not.  4% VAT extra, that'll bring the amount it was before.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 11, 2008)

And from what I hear, 10k off on the MBP...

Well the goa apple store reports 5k off the original 60k for the low end macbook. With special discount I should get it for 53k. Not too bad.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 11, 2008)

Guess this actress
( Some artwork from mu iPhone  )

*img.skitch.com/20080311-gaexqb9e8fg8mn8x357f3x32fh.jpg

I love how you can play with the photos with just a simple touch of the finger 

Can't guess, ehh ?
Here's the original


----------



## aryayush (Mar 11, 2008)

Is that done using some third party application for the iPhone?

And I can't guess who she is...


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes, it's called RealArtist. It's the same as FaceWarp for java phones.


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 11, 2008)

^^ OKAY Darky, we're all jealous enough already....

j/k, keep em rolling.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 11, 2008)

That is Elisha Cuthbert 

[img]*img.skitch.com/20080311-fgt2ug595hu8pkfjwqbhf7cgxb.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## narangz (Mar 11, 2008)

^^Did you create that? Isn't she the one who played the lead role in The Girl Next Door?


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 11, 2008)

narangz said:


> Isn't she the one who played the lead role in The Girl Next Door?


Yes, she did.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 12, 2008)

can anyone tell me whats the cheapest mac I can buy(obviously second hand) that has the ability to run leopard along with the latest versions(2008) OF iWork, iLife, Final Cut Studio Pro and iComic Life ? Can it come within 10k ?

PS: still concidering PC upgrade options for may 31st this year.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah. It was done using Corel Painter X. I of course referenced with the original image. Not an image filter though 

^^^ Are you crazy?! 10k?! With the ability to run Final Cut Studio, I don't think so. There's an iMac G4 for sale though, will cost 19k including 17" monitor I think (could be 19"). Price may have come down. But you won't get current generation performance from that machine.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 12, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Yeah. It was done using Corel Painter X. I of course referenced with the original image. Not an image filter though
> 
> ^^^ Are you crazy?! 10k?! With the ability to run Final Cut Studio, I don't think so. There's an iMac G4 for sale though, will cost 19k including 17" monitor I think (could be 19"). Price may have come down. But you won't get current generation performance from that machine.


ok, concidering the fact that I have other apps instead of Final Cut Studio, lets remove it from the list.
what about a Mac Mini G4 ? Shouldn't it be much cheaper than an iMac G4 ?


----------



## goobimama (Mar 12, 2008)

You seriously want? I could ask my apple dealers. But I'm sure it won't be 10k. Recently one guy sold a G4 1.33Ghz mac mini for 14k. The iMac G4 I'm talking about is quite old. 1Ghz or something.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 12, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> can anyone tell me whats the cheapest mac I can buy(obviously second hand) that has the ability to run leopard along with the latest versions(2008) OF iWork, iLife, Final Cut Studio Pro and iComic Life ? Can it come within 10k ?
> 
> PS: still concidering PC upgrade options for may 31st this year.


Darky's Mac Mini is current gen and up for sale. But I don't think you'll get a current gen Mac for anything less than 21-23k.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 12, 2008)

goobimama said:


> You seriously want? I could ask my apple dealers. But I'm sure it won't be 10k. Recently one guy sold a G4 1.33Ghz mac mini for 14k. The iMac G4 I'm talking about is quite old. 1Ghz or something.


ewww... 1GHz ? Forget it...

I am on a budget of 10K, and thought I *might* just attempt to get a mac. But I am getting no leads so far.

I am hoping I don't end up having to install Mac in Parallels or get myself a iHac


----------



## yash (Mar 12, 2008)

hey guys, does anyone know where can I get good quality (not like the ones on youtube) video of the first ever ipod launch by steve jobs? my friend who's in marketing is doing an assignment on the ipod and he could use that as reference.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 12, 2008)

ipod launch ??? There is ipod touch guided tour on apple.com . Did you mean the first ever launch of iPod to the world ?? In that case you might be unlucky!!


----------



## yash (Mar 12, 2008)

yes, the one from 2001. I have seen those on youtube... I am just trying to find a original uncompressed mov. 
btw, fsj refers to a 'vivek *bhenchod*' in his latest blog post. QUICK! EVERYONE GET OFFENDED!


----------



## aryayush (Mar 12, 2008)

Did you _have_ to post that slang out here? :eww:

As for that video, well, I don't think you'll find it any better quality.



MetalheadGautham said:


> I am on a budget of 10K, and thought I *might* just attempt to get a mac. But I am getting no leads so far.


Which isn't a surprise at all. You won't get a Mac for anything less than Rs. 15,000, and even that would be a pretty crappy one.

Sorry!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 12, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Which isn't a surprise at all. You won't get a Mac for anything less than Rs. 15,000, and even that would be a pretty crappy one.
> 
> Sorry!


then does Mac comfortably install in a Paralells Virual Mac ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 12, 2008)

Do Apple guys deliver macs at home and give demos too??It is very difficult for my dad to get time for shopping .So,................


----------



## aryayush (Mar 12, 2008)

They claim to... but I'm not sure.

@MetalheadGautham,
You need a Mac to be able to run Mac OS X.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 12, 2008)

^Legally.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 12, 2008)

iphone-20-unlocked-runs-all-apps


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 12, 2008)

aryayush said:


> @MetalheadGautham,
> You need a Mac to be able to run Mac OS X.


Sure. I can make a mac myself, can't I ?


Technique #1:
I heard of a project from Anirudh, which is supposed to allow you to make a virtual G4 like PC

Technique #2:
Assembled macs are also possible, aren't they ?

Technique #3:
If I take a really really old MacMini thats worth hardly anything and has only a cabinet that works well, I can refurb the insides with a newer mobo+proccy. It will still be a mac.

Technique #4:
Mac is made out of Darwin which inturn is made out of FreeBSD and the later two are OSS. FreeBSD can run Gnome. Gnome can run Mac4Lin. FreeBSD can also run Compiz Fusion. So I can emulate the looks and speed of a mac on a pc. As mac has its origins in OSS projects, I guess it must be easy to hope for something like Wine to exist to emulate macs. So I can just go ahed and install iLife in it.

Technique #5:
Does Darwin run Mac Apps like iLife ?

Technique #6:
I can come with a shotgun to your house and steal your mac...

Technique #7:
Forget macs, concentrate more on C++ and QT, and do a steve jobs thing and say, "I will make my own Beast" and make a classy set of apps and run them on a custom box with a customised *nix.



DARK LORD said:


> iphone-20-unlocked-runs-all-apps


wasn't unexpected


----------



## yash (Mar 12, 2008)

wow! iphone 2.0 unlocked! that's really good news!


----------



## aryayush (Mar 12, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Sure. I can make a mac myself, can't I ?


No, you cannot.



MetalheadGautham said:


> Technique #1:
> I heard of a project from Anirudh, which is supposed to allow you to make a virtual G4 like PC


No, it makes your Linux OS _look_ somewhat like Mac OS X. Hardly the same thing as owning a Mac or using Mac OS X.



MetalheadGautham said:


> Technique #2:
> Assembled macs are also possible, aren't they ?


No, they aren't.



MetalheadGautham said:


> Technique #3:
> If I take a really really old MacMini thats worth hardly anything and has only a cabinet that works well, I can refurb the insides with a newer mobo+proccy. It will still be a mac.


As soon as you change the motherboard, it won't run Mac OS X anymore. Plus, that would add to the cost anyway.



MetalheadGautham said:


> Technique #4:
> Mac is made out of Darwin which inturn is made out of FreeBSD and the later two are OSS. FreeBSD can run Gnome. Gnome can run Mac4Lin. FreeBSD can also run Compiz Fusion. So I can emulate the looks and speed of a mac on a pc. As mac has its origins in OSS projects, I guess it must be easy to hope for something like Wine to exist to emulate macs. So I can just go ahed and install iLife in it.


No, you cannot.



MetalheadGautham said:


> Technique #5:
> Does Darwin run Mac Apps like iLife ?


Nope, it doesn't.



MetalheadGautham said:


> Technique #6:
> I can come with a shotgun to your house and steal your mac...


I'd like to see you try. 



MetalheadGautham said:


> Technique #7:
> Forget macs, concentrate more on C++ and QT, and do a steve jobs thing and say, "I will make my own Beast" and make a classy set of apps and run them on a custom box with a customised *nix.


Sure, that's up to you. Give it your best shot. 

Let us not have this discussion anymore. It's not allowed out here...


----------



## yash (Mar 12, 2008)

yeah, aayush will defend his mbp with his life! normal people, on the other hand, would use their mbp to shield themselves from the shotgun. LOL.

oh, BTW spotlight doesn't index iphoto keywords? because I was trying to search some photos which I know I had tagged in iphoto but I didn't get the result.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 12, 2008)

aryayush said:


> No, you cannot.
> 
> No, it makes your Linux OS _look_ somewhat like Mac OS X. Hardly the same thing as owning a Mac or using Mac OS X.
> 
> ...


well, as far as I know, its really easy. Mac Mini needs only an intel 945 chipset mobo and a C2D processor

and that project anirudh told me is not his mac4lin, but its a PowerPC emulator. A virtual PC, with an architecture technically similar to the G4 Processor.

Whats a Mac ? A rebranded PC. If I build a PC that closely follows apple's technical specs, I presume it becomes a macintosh.

Its just too unfortunate that people haven't bothered yet to make an Apple OSX emulator, because tonnes of base code is already available to make it. Instead, they chase Wine like Drunk Men(pun intended)


OK, I decided to cut the sh!t. I can't afford a mac upgrade, and my tale ends there


*********************************************************
* finally, can you point me to the exact clause in the Apple EULA that 
* describes what computers Apple's OS can be installed in ? And can you
* also point me to the exact defination of a Mac that is used in the Apple
* EULA ? One of my friends told me that there is a certain legal loop hole in
* the Apple EULA that allows people from certain countries to legally install
* Macintosh on any computer.
*********************************************************


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 12, 2008)

^^ i believe it's allowed in France. 

But I'll team up with you on #6 if you want.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 12, 2008)

OK, now I'm scared, _for reals_.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 13, 2008)

LOLs and ROLFs for good measure! I left my Mac with the Coda window open and some other stuff on screen. Fifteen minutes later I come back and see my dad, surfing Gmail, and a few other sites right there in the Coda window! He was even using the tabs feature!  I had a hearty laugh...


----------



## yash (Mar 13, 2008)

huh? I don't get it.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 13, 2008)

Coda has a build in web preview feature which uses the webkit engine. It's meant for previewing the web page and not, for surfing.


----------



## dinesh72 (Mar 13, 2008)

Guys
Apple store India website is now updated with new MBP prices.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 13, 2008)

^^ 
So when are you getting your MBP?  

They have reduced Rs 8k. Good news!


----------



## aryayush (Mar 13, 2008)

MacBook Pro retails for only Rs. 80,000 now?  Where did you hear that?

(I'm pretty sure it can't be Rs. 8,000! )


----------



## iMav (Mar 13, 2008)

^^ the site shows 96K+ upto 1 lac 36k wtf!!!!


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey Guys, was browsin for smthin and came across this,
*www.freeimagehosting.in/files/x60neir1aubyq0jbo0ze.png

You guys get the quick look thingy and whats shown in the pic with Leopard as default.?

I must say, it looks real neat if it did.


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 13, 2008)

80000! Apple store India, still says its more.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 13, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Hey Guys, was browsin for smthin and came across this,
> *www.freeimagehosting.in/files/x60neir1aubyq0jbo0ze.png
> 
> You guys get the quick look thingy and whats shown in the pic with Leopard as default.?
> ...


Yeah, that's Preview and it is included by default, with all those sliders and all. Preview is one of the most powerful applications in Mac OS X.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 13, 2008)

aryayush said:


> MacBook Pro retails for only Rs. 80,000 now?  Where did you hear that?
> 
> (I'm pretty sure it can't be Rs. 8,000! )


Read properly what I wrote.  They've _reduced_ Rs 8k. It was retailing for Rs 105k before. 
Edit: Ohhh, I thought your post was directed towards what I wrote. It retails from Rs 97,500. No changes on MacBook/Air though. 


rayraven - 
Quick Preview is enabled by default. You can look into .zip, folders, .pkbp (installation files; .exe equivalent of Windows), .mp3, .avi/.mov  and such more cool things. Cover Flow + Quick Look is ultimate productive bliss.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 13, 2008)

Sweet.IMO thats more than enuf for any casual user, to touch up his pics.
For once, Way to go Apple.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 13, 2008)

Dude, there's also iPhoto, which is included by default.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 13, 2008)

^I thought you guys had to buy it.Guess I was wrong.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 13, 2008)

If that was good, check this out:
*img88.imageshack.us/img88/6324/iphoto08jc0.png
Pretty neat, huh? 

The whole iLife suite, which includes GarageBand, iDVD, iMovie, iPhoto and iWeb, is free with every Mac.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 13, 2008)

^Yeah , thats pretty neat too, but well Picasa offers most of the functionality there.
I loved the quick look idea coz its simple and adds quite a lot of functionality to the file manager.

Btw, You guys always get popup windows in semi-transparent black?


----------



## aryayush (Mar 13, 2008)

Those are called bezels. They're used in OS X for stuff that is supposed to appear for a moment or two, do its job and get out of the way.

The equivalent of dialog boxes on Windows is sheets on Mac OS X, not these bezels. This is what a sheet looks like:
*img141.imageshack.us/img141/7584/thisiswhatasheetlookslisl1.png
I hit Command-S, the sheet slid out of the toolbar and then I clicked on the drop down menu to change the format to something else, like PNG.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 13, 2008)

Started using Hazel and it's cool. 

Using to move .torrent files from Desktop to other location and for managing trash. Note that you can remove the preference files for the Apps; not just remove them. 

*img.skitch.com/20080313-qjr85bff6h5p5kteskgbfk1tfc.jpg

*img.skitch.com/20080313-tfn2stty1qh7dp4mq4qfhdsc1q.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Mar 13, 2008)

I wouldn't set it to delete files in the Trash after one hour. That's dangerous.

Do you use Time Machine?


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 13, 2008)

^^ 
Why so? I was thinking why they didn't have the "delete instantaneously" option.  

I don't use Time Machine as well.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, I've been saved by the Trash many times. Maybe you should use the second option of keeping the Trash size under 1GB instead of the first one...


----------



## dinesh72 (Mar 13, 2008)

MBP base model is only 80000 rs in london airport and just a bit higher in dubai airport. I will save 17000 rs over india price. i am going to buy it on 24 march, desparate to have my hands on what you guys are already enjoying.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 13, 2008)

^^ 
Very good deal. Cheaper than what you get in the USA (remember $2000 is *without tax*)! 


Now Dubai price (Dhs 8,700/Rs 96k) is same as what we get in India. Also who wants the Arabic keyboard.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 13, 2008)

@dinesh72,
Where do you live in India?


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 13, 2008)

^^ 
Location should read : Mumbai/Dubai


----------



## aryayush (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks! 

@dinesh72,
Are you returning to Indian anytime soon?


----------



## goobimama (Mar 13, 2008)

@Dr: Did you ever check out the videos of Coda? They have a couple of them in the support page. I actually sent Panic a wishlist and next thing I know some of those are already included in Coda.



> Life is a race, God is your rider. So if you are in pain, think God wants you to win.


Don't tell me he wants all of his other 'children' to lose. Cause that's the only reasonable explanation.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm an optimist. You can think God wants me to win or lose. I choose to believe that God wants me to win and rock my life (not in the other sense).  


That website sucks. QT embedded thing didn't work. Any other place, where I can get them? By the way, thanks for letting me know about the videos. I learnt Aperture that way.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 13, 2008)

The trick is, to hit the "Play" button and then just wait a minute till it loads completely. Don't scroll or change tabs. Those Aperture videos sure are nice


----------



## aryayush (Mar 13, 2008)

Look who changed his customer user title.


----------



## yash (Mar 13, 2008)

you've been making typos lately... what's up? is everything alright? kuch lete kyun nahi?


----------



## dinesh72 (Mar 13, 2008)

I live in Nerul, Navi Mumbai. Currently I am on vacation at home. Returning to my job on 24th March. Intending to call up Dixons at London duty free and pick up my MBP (approx 1000 gbp without Vat, in London city it would be approx 1250 gbp due to vat)and then go to Algeria(my work place). My next return to India would be 25th April(if you are interested).


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 13, 2008)

@goobi

So is it goodbye to dial up now ??


----------



## goobimama (Mar 13, 2008)

You will know when Goobi gets broadband. You will not have a doubt in your mind when I get broadband. That question will not even come up when I get broadband.

---------
Two things:
1. Did anyone notice that Alex chokes while announcing 6 O'Clock?! 
2. Can you invoke front row using the remote when the screensaver is on? Really bugs me.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 13, 2008)

yash said:


> you've been making typos lately... what's up? is everything alright? kuch lete kyun nahi?


LOL! Dude, where are these other typos you're talking about?



dinesh72 said:


> I live in Nerul, Navi Mumbai. Currently I am on vacation at home. Returning to my job on 24th March. Intending to call up Dixons at London duty free and pick up my MBP (approx 1000 gbp without Vat, in London city it would be approx 1250 gbp due to vat)and then go to Algeria(my work place). My next return to India would be 25th April(if you are interested).


If you don't mind bringing a new MacBook along with you from the airport for me, can you PM me your email address?

Absolutely no problem if you cannot. Don't hesitate to refuse.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 13, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Look who changed his customer user title.


It's Custom User Title. Maybe that's the typo he's talking about. 



goobimama said:


> You will know when Goobi gets broadband. You will not have a doubt in your mind when I get broadband. That question will not even come up when I get broadband.


Create a new thread in Chit Chat when you get BB. It's a breaking news. If any of our News Channel came to know about your plight, they'll run this story for a week.


----------



## krazzy (Mar 13, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Horn | OK | Please


Looks like Goobi got broadband.


----------



## yash (Mar 13, 2008)

i was talking about "are you returning to Indian anytime soon?" 

I think someone needs to catch up on his sleep.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey guys I can't get Hazel working !! What could be the problem ??

I want .torrent files to be moved to Torrents folder in my home dir
Look at the rules in the screenshot


----------



## goobimama (Mar 13, 2008)

Whats with you guys and moving .torrent files? At least in case of Transmission, I just make it watch the Downloads folder. As soon as a torrent is downloaded, it loads it in and deletes the .torrent. Flawless. 

As for you azeem, try putting .torrent as the file extension. Not sure how Hazel works though.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 13, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> Hey guys I can't get Hazel working !! What could be the problem ??
> 
> I want .torrent files to be moved to Torrents folder in my home dir
> Look at the rules in the screenshot


I also use the same rule and Hazel works like a charm for moving torrent files and trash cleaning. 

Maybe try the freeware software I suggested and see if it works.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 13, 2008)

Enjoy and Manage your Media Files with Front Row

Milind's Aweeeesome and _Legen-{wait for it}-{keep waiting}-DARY_ article on the hip & cool Front Row.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hello !!! is anyone here ????


----------



## goobimama (Mar 14, 2008)

Yep. It feels really weird when there is nothing posted in this thread. Kinda like not having breakfast or something


----------



## aryayush (Mar 14, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> in the S3 E6 Barney uses an Apple iPhone not his Smartphone (Motorola?).


Umm... Barney uses an iPhone all the time in the third season, not just in the sixth episode.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 14, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> ^^ i believe it's allowed in France.
> 
> But I'll team up with you on #6 if you want.


France ? I guess thats why JB Kemph, A Celler, and other VLC developers could be able to create such a beautiful and perfectly stable VLC Media Player for a Mac.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 14, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Umm... Barney uses an iPhone all the time in the third season, not just in the sixth episode.


I think I'm pretty sure he was using another smartphone, not an iPhone. It only surfaced from the sixth epic.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 15, 2008)

Nope. He was using an iPhone in the second episode, then in the third one, then the fifth and the sixth one. No mistake there. Go back and see.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 15, 2008)

@arya

Coming to your thought on What the next product of Apple should be,
I seriously think it should be a Gaming Console. Just imagine an iConsole or iSomething from Apple, I can guarantee that with what Apple can do with their new products, it should make Steve Jobs to the top of the billionaires list in a year of its release. Gaming Console industry has immense potential and in my opinion neither the Xbod, Wii and nor the PS3 ( my Fav ) have exploited it!!


----------



## aryayush (Mar 15, 2008)

Why? What's wrong with them?

The gaming console industry is a pretty small one and there are already three established major players in it. And, AFAIK, they seem to be doing a good job (though I've never actually used either so I'm just as clueless as the next person).

I think, there are only so many ways you can design a gaming device and Apple only likes to get into an area where they can offer something innovative in terms of the user interface. Like the Wii did. I don't know what Apple could do about it.

Your thoughts?


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 15, 2008)

Apple would never really make a Gaming console as it wouldn't appeal to a broad range of people, just a niche segment, that being console gamers. 

And who's barney?


----------



## aryayush (Mar 15, 2008)

The (very) funny sidekick in _How I Met Your Mother_, a U.S. television show. 

I, for one, wouldn't have been watching the show if it weren't for him.


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 15, 2008)

_still offopic; 

_Does that run on Star World ?


----------



## goobimama (Mar 15, 2008)

There's something in the Air...and goobi is going to panjim today to smell it


----------



## napster007 (Mar 15, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> Apple would never really make a Gaming console as it wouldn't appeal to a broad range of people, just a niche segment, that being console gamers.



Not to mention that they'll make it damn expensive!!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 15, 2008)

Well see, XBox, Wii and PS3 all three are gaming consoles but still different people have different reasons to buy them, the point is when Apple can take so much of share in Mobile phone arena with just an iPhone and that too with in an year so just keep imagining .... an equally revolutionary gaming console will be money spinner for Apple


----------



## goobimama (Mar 15, 2008)

Dr (or anyone else): How sane is a me giving a guy cash on his trip to US, and then he buying two iPhones and bringing them back without paying customs duty? And if customs duty, what would be the approximate damage?


----------



## dinesh72 (Mar 15, 2008)

one iphone will be allowed free of charge(personal use). second would attract duty no matter if he is inside the limit of 25000 rs(anything which is double, these guys argue for duty). duty is calculated over and above that limit and it is approx 37.5% for electronics. Ofcourse various ways to have a good settlement(proving its old, throw the original box in the dust bin, just carry it in the pocket so as not to get screened - i hope custom guys are not reading this forum!!!).


----------



## goobimama (Mar 15, 2008)

But what if the dude already has an expensive phone of his own? 37% is a little too steep. I guess I'd better get it from where darky got it. 21k is not too bad considering that with tax the iPhone in the US should cost around 17k..


----------



## narangz (Mar 15, 2008)

^^14-15K in Thailand


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 15, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Dr (or anyone else): How sane is a me giving a guy cash on his trip to US, and then he buying two iPhones and bringing them back without paying customs duty? And if customs duty, what would be the approximate damage?


I personally feel that there should not be an issue. Carry an iPhone with you and one in cabin baggage. Yeah, taking the cover off should help. 

My friends have all carried many things (2-3 digicams) but not in the same place and came out of the Airport without paying for customs.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 15, 2008)

narangz said:


> ^^14-15K in Thailand



No it certainly isn't that cheap there.
And it can't be as iPhone hasn't been launched there.
So what you would be getting there would be an unlocked iPhone's like here in India.
A Google search tells the same story!


----------



## narangz (Mar 15, 2008)

Ankur Gupta said:


> No it certainly isn't that cheap there.
> And it can't be as iPhone hasn't been launched there.
> So what you would be getting there would be an unlocked iPhone's like here in India.
> A Google search tells the same story!



My friend bought 2 iPhones at 15K each from Thailand.. Yes they were locked. But unlocking isn't a big deal.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 15, 2008)

^^Is it the Indian currency you talking about or the Thai currency that is Baht?


----------



## narangz (Mar 15, 2008)

INR, Sir. 

Atleast that's what he told me. I havn't bought it myself.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 15, 2008)

narangz said:


> My friend bought 2 iPhones at 15K each from Thailand.. Yes they were locked. But unlocking isn't a big deal.


Those must have been the discontinued 4GB models.

@goobimama,
No problem at all, mate. Ask him/her to bring it. Small things such as phones can be stowed anywhere, with the packaging and everything, and no one really questions about them. And wouldn't you be buying the 16GB version?


----------



## narangz (Mar 15, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Those must have been the discontinued 4GB models.



Most probably. I shall confirm it in a day or two.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 15, 2008)

16GB iPhone? Naa. I don't have that much stuff to fit into an iPhone. Currently having a hard time putting in more than 60 tracks in the Shuffle. 8GB is fine by me. I guess I'll try the friend-going-to-US way then....


----------



## aryayush (Mar 15, 2008)

Someone is getting impatient...


----------



## yash (Mar 15, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Why? What's wrong with them?
> 
> The gaming console industry is a pretty small one



oh PUH-LEEEZ! I beg to differ! Its almost a 40 Billion dollar industry!


----------



## aryayush (Mar 15, 2008)

I meant, in comparison to the computer and cellphone industries.

And BTW, the whole gaming industry is a $40b one, not just the games consoles.


----------



## krazzy (Mar 15, 2008)

Getting a higher capacity iPhone will be a better idea. It supports videos and images as well (which your Shuffle doesn't) and these eat up memory quickly.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 15, 2008)

Better, sure. +$100? And no way of getting warranty? I think not.

The damn thing is really really light! Feels like a college notebook. And OMG so thin! Speed is also pretty good for a 1.8" drive. I didn't get a chance to test it out thoroughly though. Anyways, here's some proof! In your face Aayush! 

*img255.imageshack.us/img255/1702/photo94yx7.jpg


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 15, 2008)

Wait. I did the same thing about a month ago. I should have clicked a pic then. The Imagine store is like walking down the lane and a left at the corner 

But hey, no way does the Imagine store have those cool chairs in the background. Seriously, you are one lucky guy!


----------



## goobimama (Mar 16, 2008)

^^ Where's the proof you saw it a month ago? 

And anyway, this battle is between me and the big guy...


----------



## aryayush (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah, well, you win another round. Would you at least let me cry in peace! 

But... but I'm... I'm... getting the next generation iMac 24", dude. And an iPhone v2.0 too. Let's see who's gonna be winning the battle then. 

-----------------

Is it just me or did they make some changes to the theme?


----------



## yash (Mar 16, 2008)

aayush, upgrading to 1.1.4 directly was the WRONG thing to do! a lot of installer.app softwares have problem with it! Now Downgrading to 1.1.2 or 1.1.1 is not working! i get error(1) when I try to do that.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 16, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Yeah, well, you win another round. Would you at least let me cry in peace!
> 
> But... but I'm... I'm... getting the next generation iMac 24", dude. And an iPhone v2.0 too. Let's see who's gonna be winning the battle then.
> 
> ...


Why you making this look like some kind of competition 

Nice avatar btw.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 16, 2008)

Someone noticed. Thanks! 



yash said:


> aayush, upgrading to 1.1.4 directly was the WRONG thing to do! a lot of installer.app softwares have problem with it! Now Downgrading to 1.1.2 or 1.1.1 is not working! i get error(1) when I try to do that.


Restore from iTunes. No reason why that shouldn't work.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 16, 2008)

I thought MacGenius avtaar was better!!! don't mind


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 16, 2008)

^^+1. Sorry.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 16, 2008)

Heyy guys how to add TV shows to iTunes, When I add them they show up in Movies section and not in TV Shows section. After reading Milind's legendary article, I thought I should organize tv shows but when I add them they show up in Movies!!! Any idea ???

I don't know why  I am putting this image :
*img211.imageshack.us/img211/1635/picture1bv2.th.png


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 16, 2008)

Today, I realize that Mumbai too has an iStore 

Okay, this has got to be the coolest MBP I have ever seen.

Meet Mr. Chris Lea.  Chris is the Director of Technology at Mediatemple.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2185/2329981720_d11edaa024.jpg


----------



## goobimama (Mar 16, 2008)

@james: Bunkaass. Did you make it a TV show? Right-click > Get info > and change then video type to TV show.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 16, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> I thought MacGenius avtaar was better!!! don't mind





ring_wraith said:


> ^^+1. Sorry.


Yeah, but is was also very old. I've now, finally, broken free of it. I'm free to experiment again now. 



DARK LORD said:


> Okay, this has got to be the coolest MBP I have ever seen.
> 
> Meet Mr. Chris Lea.  Chris is the Director of Technology at Mediatemple.
> 
> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2185/2329981720_d11edaa024.jpg


The one with the Media Temple logo does not look like a MacBook Pro.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 16, 2008)

It's supposed to be a custom job from ColorWare


----------



## aryayush (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh, so the logo is placed directly over the Apple logo and is backlit too. Cool! 

Isn't there a larger picture of that somewhere?


----------



## goobimama (Mar 16, 2008)

I for one like the new avatar. If I remember correctly, wasn't your avatar when you first got your MBP, well, that of a MBP?


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 16, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Better, sure. +$100? And no way of getting warranty? I think not.
> 
> The damn thing is really really light! Feels like a college notebook. And OMG so thin! Speed is also pretty good for a 1.8" drive. I didn't get a chance to test it out thoroughly though. Anyways, here's some proof! In your face Aayush!
> 
> *img255.imageshack.us/img255/1702/photo94yx7.jpg


 

damn! i feel jealous  . i still haven't seen mac air..! i'm going soon enough to upgrade logic..will catch this beauty then *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19.gif
could u elaborate the "speed" thing?


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 16, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Oh, so the logo is placed directly over the Apple logo and is backlit too. Cool!
> 
> Isn't there a larger picture of that somewhere?



Here's where you could begin.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 16, 2008)

That’s the problem with these linux people. They think the Mac is all about eye candy and whiz-bang effects. So they go ahead and make Compiz and Beryl with it’s windows that catch flames and ****. And then they think they have ‘pwnd’ the mac.  - goobi


----------



## aryayush (Mar 16, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I for one like the new avatar. If I remember correctly, wasn't your avatar when you first got your MBP, well, that of a MBP?


Yes, it was. That does not apply this time though.



DARK LORD said:


> Here's where you could begin.


Are you sure that's a MacBook Pro? Because I don't think the Apple logo is as big as the Media Temple logo on that thing, with respect to the size of the notebook. Plus, can you make anodised aluminium so shiny?

Has anyone here bought an iTunes Gift Card from eBay.in? Can it be trusted?


----------



## yash (Mar 16, 2008)

I had to put it into UFD mode. It WILL not work if you try to restore while in recovery mode. And as of now, I am typing this on my iPod touch


----------



## goobimama (Mar 16, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> That’s the problem with these linux people. They think the Mac is all about eye candy and whiz-bang effects. So they go ahead and make Compiz and Beryl with it’s windows that catch flames and ****. And then they think they have ‘pwnd’ the mac.  - goobi


Where did I write that! I know I did, but I forgot which post i replied to....



> I don't think the Apple logo is as big as the Media Temple logo on that thing


Well they might have just cut out a little more of the screen. The apple logo is after all just a translucent material that lets the display backlit show through. Must be a hell of a lot of work to do that though


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 16, 2008)

The (mt) thingy is actually a custom corporate made-to-order job.

*www.colorwarepc.com/images/gallery/small_corporate_branding_gallery/slide026_lg.jpg

View these 3 images on Coloware's Corporate Gallery


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 16, 2008)

@goobi - 
*www.aryayush.com/2008/03/15/great-user-interface/ 

 

What you wrote is true, IMO.


----------



## krazzy (Mar 16, 2008)

DARK LORD said:


> Today, I realize that Mumbai too has an iStore


Where?


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 16, 2008)

Warden Road


----------



## krazzy (Mar 16, 2008)

^^ Thanks.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 16, 2008)

*iTunes by Gbma*

Just thought I'd do this one. For kicks. 

To delete tracks: 
From a playlist:
"Delete"

From a playlist as well as library:
⌘+Option+Delete

When the dialog box appears to delete a file:
Cancel (⌘+C) | Keep File (⌘+K) | Move to Trash (⌘+M)

If you are command+Tabbing your way through, and you reach iTunes but the main window is closed:
⌘+Option+1

Fullscreen Coverflow:
Most know about this feature but rarely use it. Try it out. Just as a habit hit ⌘+F while in iTunes. Just make sure your album art is of a good resolution though. 

To search:
Cmd+F brings up the fullscreen coverflow. The only way I have found is to tab. And I've always found it to be not more than two tabs away. 

To make only one track play:
If you are playing a track but want iTunes to stop playing after that track: Just search for gibberish in the search bar so that nothing is shown in the window. After the track is completed playing, iTunes will stop.

To make two tracks play:
If you want just two tracks to play, and you have already started playing the first one. ⌘+Click the "checkmark" button to unselect all tracks. Then check the current and next track. Don't do this if you have random tracks unchecked in your library. 

To add audiobooks:
You will find that even if you set the genre of an AAC file to "Audiobook" it still doesn't list in the audiobooks section. What you need to do is, open the file in Finder, rename the AAC file from .m4a to .m4b and then reimport it into iTunes. It will automatically go to Audiobooks.

These are all out of my head. I would be grateful if someone would correct me in any of these.

(Note: For those wondering what those "?" marks are, they are the character "Command" which should show on a Mac or Safari for windows)


----------



## aryayush (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the second tip! I've wanted to delete tracks from a playlist as well as the library many times and it was always very frustrating.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 16, 2008)

Someone I know was talking about a grey market MacBook Pro Core2Duo for 42K


----------



## goobimama (Mar 16, 2008)

When can I pick it up then?


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 16, 2008)

Really ?


----------



## aryayush (Mar 16, 2008)

I'd be interested too...


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 16, 2008)

grey-market doesn't make a difference ?


----------



## iMav (Mar 16, 2008)

is it the 17" wala?


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 16, 2008)

Probably not. I'm still awaiting details. If this is true, it's sure to be a theft / customs _ka maal_


----------



## iMav (Mar 16, 2008)

dude a 1.3l product for 42k ...


----------



## goobimama (Mar 16, 2008)

I'll pick it up no matter what macbook Pro it is.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 16, 2008)

All MacBook Pros, obtained by any means, are fair game at _that_ price.

(If they come with a warranty.)


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 16, 2008)

You guys _do_ know that I desperately want to move onto something portable, don't you ? If this is good enough, I'd be getting it right away.


----------



## iMav (Mar 16, 2008)

aryayush said:


> All MacBook Pros, obtained by any means, are fair game at _that_ price.
> 
> (If they come with a warranty.)


no gray market product comes with warranty of more than 2 days that too if bought form a shop that is not a portable 1


----------



## goobimama (Mar 16, 2008)

2 Days is enough of time for product testing IMO


----------



## iMav (Mar 17, 2008)

^^ will apple provide u with support incase its gray market product


----------



## aryayush (Mar 17, 2008)

You said they would...


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 17, 2008)

Why would anyone care for warranty if it comes for so low as 42K, god its a steal!!


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 17, 2008)

Guys! I'll buy with my eyes closed if it's 42k. Why do we need to bother abt Warranty? If something goes wrong, we can pay and then get it serviced. 


@ aryayush, 
They ask for serial number and it should be registered. No bill is required. I think that's what iMav meant.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 17, 2008)

He's _asking_ whether they will support it or not, even though he's the one who always keeps advocating that Apple has no problem support grey market products.

@Preshit,
Seriously, dude, ask him whether he has many in stock. We are in line here:
1. Yourself;
2. goobimama;
3. dinesh72 (I think); and
4. Yours truly.


----------



## narangz (Mar 17, 2008)

What if they are stolen ones?


----------



## aryayush (Mar 17, 2008)

Well, I'm not buying any that aren't boxed in the original packaging.


... Who am I kidding! I don't buy grey market products and no amount of good deals can change that practice.

-------------------------

My LaCie hard drive:
*img.skitch.com/20080317-gpk6jss494by3c1rqi5bb4pcu.png
Cool, right? Right?


----------



## goobimama (Mar 17, 2008)

Neat icons man! I love the one for TV shows... Maybe I could have that somehow?

@Whoever: Dudes. If you don't get warranty, I hope you know that Apple isn't cheap for repairs. The replacement of the screen itself might cost you 40k. Just the LCD panel.

@aayush: Seriously? No grey market?


----------



## dinesh72 (Mar 17, 2008)

grey market hardware NO NO software YES(!! can't help !!)

ayush
could we do such partitions in macintosh hd as well, different partitions away from os installation.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes. Open Disk Utility and hit Partitions and you will know from thereon. You can't however make partitions of the startup disk, the one that you are currently logged into (common sense). You have to boot into the Leopard Install DVD to partition your startup disk. Also, I think with leopard it's possible to make partitions of your startup disk without erasing your drive. Not sure how it's done though (Kinda like how bootcamp does it)


----------



## aryayush (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes, it is possible. Just quit all applications and partition it using Disk Utility. Don't touch anything until it is complete, and make sure your notebook is not set to go to sleep or anything after a period of time.

As long as it is uninterrupted, it works. It did for me. 



goobimama said:


> Neat icons man! I love the one for TV shows... Maybe I could have that somehow?


I'll email it to you or something... once I find it again. 



goobimama said:


> @aayush: Seriously? No grey market?


Yup, not at all. Not even for a toothpick.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 17, 2008)

@dinesh72

I've partitioned my HD and trust me there ain't any good reason for doing this!! And boy don't ask how much time it takes to create one!!!
I wanna get rid of that partition and merge it into my main partition but I have no clue !!


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 17, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Yup, not at all. Not even for a toothpick.



wow. 

I'm up for an MBP at 42k too. [Not kidding]


----------



## goobimama (Mar 17, 2008)

Airport express had a USB port? I wonder if one can plug a HDD in there!

As soon as I get my broadband, i'm getting one of these


----------



## aryayush (Mar 17, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Airport express had a USB port? I wonder if one can plug a HDD in there!


Yep, one sure can.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 17, 2008)

Nope. USB works only for Printing. No hard drive support...


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 17, 2008)

*5 Cool Things to do with iTunes Store for Free*


That was the original article I planned (asked goobi's help with Front Row) but goobi unexpectedly wrote a full guide on managing media in Front Row.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 17, 2008)

In other words, Milind, stop doling out free advice when not asked for. Jeez! 



goobimama said:


> Nope. USB works only for Printing. No hard drive support...


Oh, wow! Why is that limitation in place though...


----------



## goobimama (Mar 18, 2008)

> Oh, wow! Why is that limitation in place though...


Dude! This is Apple! They do this kind of stuff!


----------



## goobimama (Mar 18, 2008)

Just so the boys know, Toast Titanium 9 for mac has been released. Actually it's going to be out later this month, but my friend who *breaks stones*offered to give me a preview copy. You could get yourself one if you ask nicely


----------



## yash (Mar 18, 2008)

Milind, can I get one please?
need convincing? I'm the most bug-prone person on the planet and would be perfect to test any new software. just because I'd find all the bugs. LOL.

ok, back to my problem. I did a spotlight search for school of rock and I know I have that album on my external drive, but it won't show me the folder in results. it *will* show all the songs inside the folder.

the folder is located in itunes music>compilations. can post a screenshot if anyone needs. but I didn't think I'd make a big difference.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 18, 2008)

Maybe folders is not enabled in your spotlight preferences? Or maybe you did this spotlight search in an "Open" dialog box?

<scratches non existant beard> Since when did iTunes start accepting PDFs? It doesn't however show the front page of the PDF, or any other form of organising. Would have been kickass if it did </stops scratching>


----------



## aryayush (Mar 18, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Just so the boys know, Toast Titanium 9 for mac has been released. Actually it's going to be out later this month, but my friend who *breaks stones*offered to give me a preview copy. You could get yourself one if you ask nicely


Who cares for disk burning! I haven't burnt a single disk in ages.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 18, 2008)

^^ LOL! I totally forgot about me not burning DVDs anymore! And here I was, wanting to upgrade to the latest when I have no need to do so. Thanks for knocking a little sense in my head.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 18, 2008)

... Specially now that you don't have that all too valuable data anymore...


----------



## yash (Mar 18, 2008)

ok, since the last post on this thread, I have run into another error message... *img166.imageshack.us/img166/979/picture2ry1.png



goobimama said:


> Maybe folders is not enabled in your spotlight preferences? Or maybe you did this spotlight search in an "Open" dialog box?
> 
> <scratches non existant beard> Since when did iTunes start accepting PDFs? It doesn't however show the front page of the PDF, or any other form of organising. Would have been kickass if it did </stops scratching>



itunes took pdfs for a pretty long time. i remember it had that when i was in india. 

and no, folders are enabled, i can see other folders in the search results.

and open dialog box or no, either ways its the same result.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 18, 2008)

^^ Holy Moly! That's the same error message I got before my disk crashed!


----------



## yash (Mar 18, 2008)

noooo... don't say that! update on that situation, I can't repair using disk utility or drive genius. Time machine gave an error saying that backup drive is read only. I am downloading new version of drive genius.. 

in other news, *img168.imageshack.us/img168/7436/picture1ao0.th.png


----------



## goobimama (Mar 18, 2008)

Well after an hour or so my disk started grinding and it crashed. Just letting you know. Backup your stuff while you can.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 19, 2008)

For all those in the dark, Safari 3.1 is out. You should beware that it involves restarting your mac (Gasp!). I had an nice run of 16 days but alas, had to go through with this.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 19, 2008)

safari upgradation needs restarting?  why so 
afaik restarting safari does the thing;isnt it? 
restarting after every softy installation is for window$


----------



## goobimama (Mar 19, 2008)

Nope. A complete restart is required for Safari update. I guess there's a lot of stuff 'going on in there'. The windows Safari didn't require a restart though 

LOL! I just about picked up the Shuffle box and was reading the fine print at the back. "Includes iPod shuffle...blah blah...requires Mac OS X..blah blah.... *Like a fine pair of jeans, iPod shuffle colors may vary and change over time*"


----------



## aryayush (Mar 19, 2008)

goobimama said:


> LOL! I just about picked up the Shuffle box and was reading the fine print at the back. "Includes iPod shuffle...blah blah...requires Mac OS X..blah blah.... *Like a fine pair of jeans, iPod shuffle colors may vary and change over time*"


Does that mean it might get washed out?


----------



## yash (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, its just one partition that's malfunctioning. and I can still read all data on time machine. But backup is in progress... guess I'd skip college tomorrow!


----------



## yash (Mar 19, 2008)

Burnt 18 dvds since yesterday!  I'm getting fed up of this! Downloading techtool pro now. Lets see if that works..


----------



## yash (Mar 19, 2008)

hey aayush, you recommended I install apollo for chat on ipod touch, but its incompatible with firmware 1.1.4


----------



## aryayush (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, I've never even used it. What can I say! I'd heard about it so I threw it your way in passing. 

There are supposed to be a lot of good IM apps for the iPhone...


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 20, 2008)

Apollo supports only .Mac, AIM, MSN and ICQ.


----------



## yash (Mar 20, 2008)

the forum isn't automerging double posts anymore? and I ended up formating my time machine backup partition. And now that there has been a time machine update, I'll start fresh.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 20, 2008)

Dudes, have a gander at my latest article and, if you like it, please do digg it: *digg.com/apple/Roger_L_Kay_over_at_BusinessWeek_has_a_beef_with_Apple/

I think it is my best work yet and any and all feedback is appreciated. 


@Milind,
Will you be anywhere near Mumbai on 29 March 2008? Care to attend BarCamp Mumbai? Preshit will be there, and me too. 

Yash, when will you reach India? Dr., where are you right now? Azeem, where do you live?


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 20, 2008)

I am not sure if people already know this or not.


```
defaults write com.apple.systempreferences TMShowUnsupportedNetworkVolumes 1
```

Running the above in the Terminal will let you backup to a USB HDD connected to Airport Extreme via Time Machine.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 20, 2008)

The latest software update allows you to do this natively. No need to resort to Terminal trickery anymore.


----------



## yash (Mar 20, 2008)

sorry darky, you were a little late with that..LOL.


----------



## iMav (Mar 20, 2008)

the leopard has been tamed


----------



## aryayush (Mar 20, 2008)

*Publisher Posts Mac Books on The Pirate Bay*
Written by Ernesto on March 20, 2008

*No Starch Press and Wired’s news editor Leander Kahney have released free copies of “The Cult of Mac” and “The Cult of iPod” on the Pirate Bay. Publishing music, movies and books on BitTorrent seems to be becoming a trend, and there’s nothing wrong with that.*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​The success of the best selling author Paulo Coelho, who posted several of his books on BitTorrent, has inspired the publisher and Leander Kahney -the author of the two books- to do the same.

No Starch Press’ Bill Pollock uploaded the torrent to The Pirate Bay himself, as he writes: “I think that publishers (music and book) are spending too much time circling the wagons and not enough time thinking of ways that they can use technology to advantage. Read more...

[Via TorrentFreak]


*Download The Cult of Mac and The Cult of iPod​*
I'd been searching for these books in stores for months. I am so happy by this development.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm typing this on an iPod touch using it as a remote control for my Mac. This is the friggin' awesome, the ultimate Mac geek dream come true.

If there ever was a reason not to purchase an iPhone, it's now laughably irrelevant for me.

Signing off.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 21, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I'm typing this on an iPod touch using it as a remote control for my Mac. This is the friggin' awesome, the ultimate Mac geek dream come true.
> 
> If there ever was a reason not to purchase an iPhone, it's now laughably irrelevant for me.
> 
> Signing off.


 
Welcome to 20th Century....

I have been using my K750i as a remote control on my Windows Vista PC since...god know when & before that with Windows XP & K700i.

Why are you Mac users always behind us Windows users in getting features :d


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 21, 2008)

He talks of the feature being *his* first-time, not a Mac first-time.

Come on.. there's not need for comparison for such things.

Holy moly. This thing is so cool. Typing this using touchpad pro. Dad's amazed, mom thinks I'm a genius.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 21, 2008)

It wasn't my first time either. I remote controlled Mac OS X from my W550i long before gx_saurav was born. As an added bonus, it hadn't required any third party software.

But doing it on an iPod touch/iPhone is a completely different ball-game. The huge Multi-Touch screen combined with Smart Scroll X on my Mac made it awesome. I could move the mouse almost as fast as I can on the trackpad.

On gx_saurav's K750i, each press of a button moves the mouse one step in either direction. Moving from one edge of the screen to the other is like a trek across Greenland. The difference between the two mediums is as profound as some coconut water on the corner of the road and a strawberry shake in the Grand Hyatt. 

Using remote screen sharing, I closed Twitterific, opened a new tab in Safari, went to the subscriptions page on this forum, clicked on this topic, typed that whole thing into the Quick Reply field and hit Post Quick Reply–all using just the iPod touch and within five minutes.

If you did all that using a K750i and Windows Vista, your grandkids would be complaining that you'd been hogging the computer for too long by the time you'd be done.

---------------------------

A juicy tidbit I ran across on the _Innernets_:

Joe Wilcox on the Microsoft Watch blog (a site infamous for being unabashedly biased in favour of Microsoft): "Microsoft brags about improved CSS support and limited HTML 5 support in IE 8, which won't likely be released until next year (yeah, that's the timing I got from Microsoft). Apple claims support for CSS animations, HTML 5 multimedia and Web fonts. Today. Not someday. And it's available without asking."

Microsoft's family is falling apart. The kids are starting to rebel and the parents are doing crazy cheerleading sequences with chants of "developers, developers, developers", scaring the ones who weren't gutsy enough to rebel. It would have been funny had it not been so pitiful.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 21, 2008)

> The difference between the two mediums is as profound as some coconut water on the corner of the road and a strawberry shake in the Grand Hyatt.


While I'm sure your example was just an example, but I'd any day have some coconut water on the roadside than a crappy shake at the Grand Hyatt. Unless you meant it the other way 

A question though: Who's touch did you manage to get a hold of? Or did you buy one?


----------



## narangz (Mar 21, 2008)

goobimama said:


> While I'm sure your example was just an example, but I'd any day have some coconut water on the roadside than a crappy shake at the Grand Hyatt. Unless you meant it the other way



That was what I was going to write


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 21, 2008)

heyy I used K750i to remote control Vaio laptop ( Win XP ), loooong time back, and I must tell you... It stinks!!!
It has nothing to do with hating Win and loving Mac, its just my experience!! No offence!!

I'd definitely want to try a lot of thing with iPhone, iTouch and Mac!!


----------



## aryayush (Mar 21, 2008)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Yippadedooo! Broadband aa gayaaa! Sabke liye sharaab ki botal!


Thank God! I hope the incessant whining will come to a stop now. 

No, but seriously, I'm genuinely happy for you. Hopefully, we'll be able to have a proper iChat someday now (maybe today?).


As for the coconut water thing, the interpretation has been left to the reader. I'm sure everyone got the gist of it though. 


And I'm going to be in Mumbai from March 27 – April 2. I'm surely going to meet Milind and Preshit and attend the BarCamp. If anyone else is going to be in the city, let us all meet up.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 21, 2008)

I'll be stuck here in Chennai, though would love to meet our lovely members/friends... Someone take a camera along. We need photos of the meet and the places you guys went.. 


@ goobi - 
You didn't reply back?


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 21, 2008)

Goobi, you're coming too ?

Just so that everyone knows, the iPhone/iPod Touch + TouchPadPro also works with a Windows / Linux PC and is not limited to a Mac.


----------



## yash (Mar 21, 2008)

wait! stop everything! go back to remote screen sharing! 
you saw your desktop on your ipod touch? how? your screen resolution is huge and ipod touch is only 480x320

oops, scratch that! *img155.imageshack.us/img155/7352/photo15dl3.jpg

Its just that right click mechanism in VnSea is crap.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 21, 2008)

What do you set the value of "display" to ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 21, 2008)

aryayush said:


> It wasn't my first time either. I remote controlled Mac OS X from my W550i long before gx_saurav was born. As an added bonus, it hadn't required any third party software.


 
Again, you are late, I have used my old K700i to control my Windows XP based system long before u bought your Macbook. 



> I could move the mouse almost as fast as I can on the trackpad.


 
Again, same here using K750i's joy stick.



> On gx_saurav's K750i, each press of a button moves the mouse one step in either direction. Moving from one edge of the screen to the other is like a trek across Greenland. The difference between the two mediums is as profound as some coconut water on the corner of the road and a strawberry shake in the Grand Hyatt.


 
Maan gaye....teri ignorence ki daad deni paregi. Did u try the joy stick of K750i to move the mouse pointer 


Right now I am waiting for my TV Tuner card to arrive with the Windows Media Center remote to control the computer. Till then, I use my K750i to control Windows Media Center as a real MCE remote. I can do everything a normal MCE remote does....can u do that using an iPhone? Tell me, really...can u control Windows Media center using iPhone or MythTV/Something else in Linux? I can use my K750i to control WMC, MythTV & even front row in Mac.


> If you did all that using a K750i and Windows Vista, your grandkids would be complaining that you'd been hogging the computer for too long by the time you'd be done.


 
Nah, right now my Workstation is faster then what you have for your Mac OS X, so hardly any lags.


----------



## yash (Mar 21, 2008)

DARK LORD said:


> What do you set the value of "display" to ?



what are you talking about?


----------



## aryayush (Mar 21, 2008)

I have no idea what he meant by that either.

@yash,
I've said this before and I'll say it again. You look different in _every single photo_ I've seen you in till date. And you look different on a video conference. I doubt I'll be able to recognise you when we meet in person.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 22, 2008)

Well, when you set up a server in TouchPadPro, there's a field called "Display", the default value to which is set to 0.
I see a black screen on my iPhone. How did yash get the screen share ?


----------



## yash (Mar 22, 2008)

DARK LORD said:


> Well, when you set up a server in TouchPadPro, there's a field called "Display", the default value to which is set to 0.
> I see a black screen on my iPhone. How did yash get the screen share ?


I am using a software called Vnsea. its a mobile client based on chicken of the vnc. its a full fledged remote desktop app not just a remote control app.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 22, 2008)

The performance is pretty poor on a 2Mbps connection though.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 22, 2008)

EDIT: This is about the fact that the boys are to be meeting at the BandCamp thing. The rest can keep their height to themselves 
This is subject to how tall you guys are. I don't want to be the short one in the group. So if both of you are above 5'10", then I'm not going to be in sight . I'm 5'8" btw. 

@Yash: Wow! That's something (the comment is for the iPhone, not you).

@gx: Ha! I haven't used the iPhone to track on the screen, but please oh please don't give me that joystick rubbish. I've seen many a people attempt to do it and it's not pretty.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 22, 2008)

I, for one, am only 5'11", so you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 22, 2008)

I better put on my high heels then...


----------



## yash (Mar 22, 2008)

I have no clue how the 'height' discussion began, but I'm the shortest of you all. getting back to topic of ipod touch, I WANT MORE LEVELS OF LABYRINTH!!!


----------



## goobimama (Mar 22, 2008)

@yash: Edited my height post. You need not apply.

*Screen Grab Utility With Bite*
Web Snapper lets you capture web pages - exactly as they appear in your browser.  You can send them to a file, as images or vector-based, multi-page PDFs. It captures the whole web page - eliminating the need to cut, paste and crop multiple screen-shots when trying to create an image or PDF.

So I'm guessing no more need for Paparazzi?

Now if someone could get more 'details'  on tabexpose...it seems like an awesome plugin.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 22, 2008)

---------
Anyone know how to make Preview the default viewer of PDFs in Safari? Acrobat seems to have taken over and I have no idea how to reset it.


----------



## yash (Mar 22, 2008)

I ran drive genius again today on my leopard volume and there were some errors so running a repair right now.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 22, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Anyone know how to make Preview the default viewer of PDFs in Safari? Acrobat seems to have taken over and I have no idea how to reset it.


I'm pretty sure there is just such an option in the Acrobat preferences.



yash said:


> getting back to topic of ipod touch, I WANT MORE LEVELS OF LABYRINTH!!!


I seem to recall someone saying, "if you complete all the levels of the demo i will worship you". Looks like I'm not the only one unhappy about it being just a demo now.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 22, 2008)

Heyy guys, I wanna purchase External DVD-Writer for MacBook, any suggestions ???


----------



## yash (Mar 22, 2008)

hey, I just realized my ipod touch is not syncing play counts with itunes. even though I have it set to automatically sync.



jamesbond007 said:


> Heyy guys, I wanna purchase External DVD-Writer for MacBook, any suggestions ???



I would go for blu-ray. the ability to backup my entire music collection on two blu-ray discs is enticing.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 22, 2008)

You crazy? 40k for a backing up discs is not exactly enticing. Better to get TBs of hard drive space.

As for suggestions, just get an external 5.25" Firewire enclosure and put a DVD writer in there. Make sure it's firewire cause USB can't burn discs very well. Otherwise look for a branded one.


----------



## yash (Mar 22, 2008)

goobimama said:


> You crazy? 40k for a backing up discs is not exactly enticing. Better to get TBs of hard drive space.



no, I'm not crazy. I always have trusted optical disks more than hard drives. and the recent episode just strengthens the belief. and itunes won't let you backup to 'hard disk drive'  *img510.imageshack.us/img510/3655/picture2qd6.png


----------



## goobimama (Mar 22, 2008)

I was shocked to find my blog stats show a huge bump in visitors for today. So I checked the referals. My Apple Menu has carried my latest post on Safari  The visitors are coming by the hordes!

@yash: Whatever it may be, 40k for smalltime home user backup system is not exactly the right way to go. Especially since the media itself will cost a coupla hundred bucks a piece.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 22, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I was shocked to find my blog stats show a huge bump in visitors for today. So I checked the referals. My Apple Menu has carried my latest post on Safari  The visitors are coming by the hordes!


Congratulations, man! 

Now that you are on the broadband superhighway, how come you're not more regular on iChat?


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 22, 2008)

Congrats. It was a great article.  

Couldn't donate $2 for Stumbi as it showed 404 error.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 22, 2008)

> Now that you are on the broadband superhighway, how come you're not more regular on iChat?


They gave me the wrong username or something on thursday, and since then I've had no way of contacting the customer service cause of extended weekend. So yeah, I'm still dialing up


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 22, 2008)

Congrats, Goobi 
I made my father read that article and he now is in the next room downloading Safari on the laptop.

Heh


----------



## aryayush (Mar 23, 2008)

Next up from Milind, "Ten reasons to switch to iTunes", followed by "1863542 reasons to switch to a Mac".


----------



## yash (Mar 23, 2008)

well, all broadband companies are like that. my friend who got tata indicomm connection after more than a YEAR of me telling him to try and get internet at his place, he doesn't get reception (or is really bad) at his place in pune. How the heck did they go and sell the instrument and subscription to people in that place if they knew it wouldn't work, is beyond me.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 23, 2008)

goobimama said:


> You crazy? 40k for a backing up discs is not exactly enticing. Better to get TBs of hard drive space.
> 
> As for suggestions, just get an external 5.25" Firewire enclosure and put a DVD writer in there. Make sure it's firewire cause USB can't burn discs very well. Otherwise look for a branded one.



Okay you mean a firewire enclosure to put in the internal DVD-Writer of my PC ?? Now does that also allow me to put in my internal hard drives ??


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 23, 2008)

I woke up at 4AM today to upgrade my iPhone to 1.1.4. Everything went smooth ( if you ignore the minor bumps ). The 1.1.4 really eases out the iPhone. Lovin it.


----------



## narangz (Mar 23, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I was shocked to find my blog stats show a huge bump in visitors for today. So I checked the referals. My Apple Menu has carried my latest post on Safari  The visitors are coming by the hordes!


Congratulations!  
How did you check the referrals at blogger?


----------



## goobimama (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes. A normal internal DVD writer. It however is larger than the internal hard drive so you can't put one of those in there. 

@narangz: statcounter.com


----------



## narangz (Mar 23, 2008)

^^  OK. Give a shot to Google Analytics too. 

BTW- The thread in your signature is no longer available.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes, I noticed that too...


----------



## goobimama (Mar 24, 2008)

Forgot to mention this. I tried Pzizz last night. That thing while a little weird at first is pretty awesome. I was kazoom within 15 minutes. 

Although, I should mention that I tried the Pzizz Energiser thing earlier, where you take a snooze for 20 minutes. But woke up two hours later


----------



## aryayush (Mar 24, 2008)

I tried it once but I didn't even understand the concept. Care to try making me understand it?


One movie I absolutely have to get my hands on ASAP is _Forgetting Sarah Marshall_ (IMDb says that it has a "little graphic nudity" though, and that's what has me worried).


----------



## yash (Mar 24, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I tried it once but I didn't even understand the concept. Care to try making me understand it?
> 
> 
> One movie I absolutely have to get my hands on ASAP is _Forgetting Sarah Marshall_ (IMDb says that it has a "little graphic nudity" though, and that's what has me worried).



when will you stop being such a baby!


----------



## goobimama (Mar 24, 2008)

I used the awesome iPod shuffle for the process. Just transfer your sleep thing to iTunes, Transfer to iPod and play it. There's a lot of 'nature' stuff going on. Kinda rocks you to sleep. 

To be frank with the energiser module, I did wake up when the guy said "and now it's time to wake up...", but I...well, it's me, I sleep!


----------



## aryayush (Mar 24, 2008)

So, you sleep with the earphones plugged in? Don't your ears hurt when either one of them gets pressed into the pillow?


----------



## narangz (Mar 24, 2008)

Offtopic:
@Milind- What did that offline msg mean on yahoo?


----------



## dinesh72 (Mar 24, 2008)

Last night I've booked my MBP base model for 87300/-Rs(saved 10000/-Rs!!). I will pick it up on Wednesday and will have my first hands on experience on mac by evening. I think I should spend this saved money to buy valid key for iWork and a mac account.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 24, 2008)

^^ Where in the world did you buy the MBP from ?


----------



## dinesh72 (Mar 24, 2008)

Dixons duty free at Gatwick North terminal


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 24, 2008)

Congrats Dinesh. Welcome to the family.  

I guess it's cheaper in Dubai Duty Free as well. Do you know how much it costs there?  I checked in Sharjah Duty free and it was not available.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 24, 2008)

dinesh72 said:


> Last night I've booked my MBP base model for 87300/-Rs(saved 10000/-Rs!!). I will pick it up on Wednesday and will have my first hands on experience on mac by evening. I think I should spend this saved money to buy valid key for iWork and a mac account.


Don't waste money on a .Mac account. It's totally not worth it.

You saved quite a bit more than Rs. 10,000, by the way.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 24, 2008)

Don't go for .mac account its of no use for us. I don't know why Arya uses it!!
Looks like our family is growing !!! Hmmm

@dr
how much does Time Capsule cost in Dubai, one of my relative is coming from Dubai, and if TC is below 10K I think I am gonna buy it!!


----------



## aryayush (Mar 24, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> I don't know why Arya uses it!!


I don't, dude. I don't have money to waste.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 24, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Don't waste money on a .Mac account. It's totally not worth it.
> 
> You saved quite a bit more than Rs. 10,000, by the way.


The base model is 97k in India (maybe less with discount) so yes, 10k saved. 

@Azeem: He don't use no .mac account (See aayush? Mistake made by purposely). As in, he's not paying for it at least...


----------



## dinesh72 (Mar 24, 2008)

I would have liked to buy it in dubai duty free more than gatwick but considering old mbp prices difference I am pretty sure its expensive than london. Anyway I'll be in dubai duty free tomorrow at around 1:00 pm India time and would be in a better position to write you exact prices. 
If anybody would like to know prices of some hardwares please do let me know(ofcourse if available and only in duty free).


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 24, 2008)

dinesh72 said:


> I would have liked to buy it in dubai duty free more than gatwick but considering old mbp prices difference I am pretty sure its expensive than london. Anyway I'll be in dubai duty free tomorrow at around 1:00 pm India time and would be in a better position to write you exact prices.
> If anybody would like to know prices of some hardwares please do let me know(ofcourse if available and only in duty free).


Just check the prices of Macs if it's available. I've seen the Dubai Duty Free - Terminal II but they don't stock Macs. 

jamesbond007 - 
No idea man.


----------



## yash (Mar 25, 2008)

aryayush said:


> So, you sleep with the earphones plugged in? Don't your ears hurt when either one of them gets pressed into the pillow?



I sleep with the earphones in my ears a lot of times. if it gets uncomfortable, I just remove one earphone from the ear that's against the pillow. but usually i just lie on my back.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 25, 2008)

^Ok, temme this dude,
Are all the folks who install windows without buying it, commiting a crime?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 25, 2008)

The laws of copyright and piracy are just getting into the heads of our law enforcement agencies. My distant neighbor once gave me a small lecture on these, according to him, when I download movies from p2p, I only do a moral wrong there is now law that can arrest me. Also by downloading movies we are not pirates, pirates are the ones who have sites or shops that sell the illegal copies!!
Didn't get a chance to verify this but when asked him about Hackintosh PC like I purchased Leopard and installed it on PC and not on Mac, he says its your purchased thing and you are its owner, you can do any god damn thing with it other than making its copies and selling !!



rayraven said:


> ^Ok, temme this dude,
> Are all the folks who install windows without buying it, commiting a crime?



Well again moral wrong I guess!!


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 25, 2008)

^Not according to kumarmohit,
If installing a copy of leopard, that i download from the net,is a crime,
installing a copy of xp that i get from a friend should be too, right?


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 25, 2008)

> Are all the folks who install windows without buying it, commiting a crime?





> Well again moral wrong I guess!!



Of course it is a crime. just like installing OS X without purchasing a Mac.

@ 007

That person is right, movies and music downloading is a moral wrong unless it is done for commercial benefit.

Unlike Movies, in which case it is a moral wrong, the IT act also comes in picture of Windows or OSX of, so it is not a crime according to Copyright but according to IT Act. 

In the case of OSX again, once you pay for OSX, you have satisfied the requirements of IT Act. That would not come into picture anymore. Post payment it is only copyrights and contact act which are in the game. 

In case yo want the safest route it is to install Linux and use the mac4Lin on it


----------



## dinesh72 (Mar 25, 2008)

if anybody is interested to compare prices in dubai airport
iphone 8gb 750$ - 2700 dhs
iphone 16gb 744$ - 3400 dhs
MBP Base model 2361$ - 8500 dhs
MB black 1749 - 6299 dhs (2.16 ghz,1gb ram,160gb hdd)
MB white 1277$ - 4599 dhs (2.0 ghz, 1gb, 80gb)
MB white 1361$ - 4900 dhs (2.1,1gb,120gb)


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 25, 2008)

jeezzzz Calm down Mac Boys



			
				dinesh72 said:
			
		

> if anybody is interested to compare prices in dubai airport
> iphone 8gb 750$ - 2700 dhs
> iphone 16gb 744$ - 3400 dhs
> MBP Base model 2361$ - 8500 dhs
> ...



Any idea about Time Capsule ??

Querie
--------

1) How to play subtitles with .mkv files ?? ( VLC or QT )

2) An app for converting .mkv files to DVD 

3) Gosh forgot the 3rd one !!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh got the 3rd one

3) Torrent client which supports DHT


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 25, 2008)

jamesbond007 - 
1. QT if the .mkv has the subtitles. 
2. Dunno. 
3. Azureus, µTorrent and Transmission supports DHT. Don't ever use any other client in your Mac. 


kumarmohit - 
Of course it's cheaper in Dubai than in India.


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 25, 2008)

Humph, why cant we get best gadgets for affordable prices. The AIR with SSD is not available in India at all.  Let us see if they launch the EEE PC 901 in India if they do at what price. Bet it would be round 24000 to 25000.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 25, 2008)

To disable a subtitle track in Quicktime, hit Tools > Movie Properties (or simply Command+J) and then just uncheck the subtitle track.


----------



## yash (Mar 25, 2008)

goobimama said:


> To disable a subtitle track in Quicktime, hit Tools > Movie Properties (or simply Command+J) and then just uncheck the subtitle track.



interesting. I finally learned something new and USEFUL today. lol.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 26, 2008)

Okay okay. This thing is going a little out of bounds. Better to make a new thread to discuss this. Would like it if this thread is kept a little cleaner.

Now, for an update, for those of you who use Illustrator and Indesign, SneakpeekPro the quicklook plugin has been updated to 1.1. Some nice improvements.

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/b0ccd63ff0.jpg

The sidebar is better organised with flippy triangles and such. You can also tell what kind of colours are being used. Really good as a pre preflight. 
(Also, I didn't know double clicking the quicklook window opens up the file that is being viewed)

----------
*Tip of the week:*
When in an "Open" dialog box, if you want a file from your desktop or stacks, instead of navigating to it somehow, just drag the file from desktop or stack into the Open dialog box and it will automatically navigate to that folder and highlight the dragged file. (Works for 'Save' dialog boxes as well)


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 26, 2008)

Why the non Mac member ruining this thread? These days I hardly see any Apple/Mac related discussions. Please feel free to create a separate thread or I'll be forced to delete such 'unwanted' posts. 


I've some queries: 
1. How can I add some stuff in iCal and make me remember me like alarm thing that should pop out at a point of time to remind me even if iCal is not running (ie in quit state). 
2. Anyone using iFreememory (or something like that). Is it recommended?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 26, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Why the non Mac member ruining this thread? These days I hardly see any Apple/Mac related discussions. Please feel free to create a separate thread or I'll be forced to delete such 'unwanted' posts.


as far as I can see, these posts _are_ apple related, as we are just discussing a legal issue regarding apple.
The title itself says "The Offitial thread for *any and all* discussion related to Apple Inc."
If you are still unsatisfied, kindly create a thread with the title "Legality of Macintosh OS X TOS" and move all these stuff there.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok, cleaned this thread. 
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=83590


----------



## goobimama (Mar 26, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Ok, cleaned this thread.
> *thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=83590


Excellent. 

1. I though iCal pops out an alarm even if not open? I'll check and see.
2. Don't use iFreememory. It'll give you that feeling of the system becoming faster cause of freeing memory, but the moment you switch to an inactive program, that will take much longer to become active. These are also notorious for corrupting your open files.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 26, 2008)

^^ 
Maybe I missed some settings? I had to pay my blog host money and I put that in iCal. It never alarmed me. My blog was down for a few hours.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 26, 2008)

Yup. It checks out. I added an event and then closed iCal and the alarm came through (screenshot can be shown as proof). Maybe you checked the "don't show alarms when iCal is off" setting in the preferences?

Update: I even put the mac to sleep with iCal closed. On waking up the alarm shows through.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 26, 2008)

goobi - 
No yaar. The iCal is in it's default settings and I need the alarm to go off, even if iCal is not running. Can you post a screenie? How to set the alarm? Or is it automatic? Also what's the red line thing in it? 


Other query: 
1. When I hit Front Row, the photos imported with iPhoto only shows. I manage my projects and photos with Aperture. How do I see the photos in Front Row when I manage with Aperture?

2. Do you remember Stumbi. I was refunded the $2 back as it's not working in my Safari. Can you point out where I'm making mistake and make it work. I want to donate $2 again. I've never donated for any apps, (donated to torrent sites only )


----------



## goobimama (Mar 26, 2008)

Well here's the proof: *img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/49af5fab53.jpg

Here's what the alarm looks like. I used the todo list but I assume it will work with the normal thing as well.
*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/53ad5b57e3.jpg

1. I don't think Aperture will work with Front row. Cause it's mainly for pro photographers and their RAW images. So every time a picture is displayed in aperture, those effects are applied to it. Front row will not be able to do that. And the previews that Aperture generates are not high quality. One of the reasons why I use iPhoto for all my personal/family pictures. 

2. No idea. Maybe one could pass it on just to see if it works?


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 26, 2008)

^^ 
1. How to set alarm? Or is it automatic? Also what's the red line thing in it? 
2. In the Apple video on using Aperture and iPhoto, this point might be there. Lemme check it out again. 
3. You need Stumbi .dmg? To test and see if it works..


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 26, 2008)

iCal alarms have always worked for me when iCal is quit. I have 3 recurring alarms that run everyday. Two of them run my router reboot script and the third one wakes me up every morning. No need to keep iCal running at all.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 26, 2008)

1. Just create an event or To do. Then double click it. You have to set a due date for the alarm thing to come up. Once you set the due date, just select the type of alarm. Pretty straightforward from thereon. And what red line you talking about?
3. Yeaaah...


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 26, 2008)

1. Ok got the Alarm thing. Last time around it was in "None". Issue solved. Here's a screenie of the red line I was talking abt: 

*img.skitch.com/20080326-kstqstqm4ixjx6ynugcptt2t4p.jpg

3. Send the DMG. Check your Gmail Inbox. 

New Query: 
1. I've a ~8 GB .mkv movie. How do I split into two 4 GB .mkv so that I can burn in a DVD?


P:S : Yipeeeeee! A new Beta (free!!) of Skitch is released.


----------



## yash (Mar 26, 2008)

wow! that's a GIANT mkv file. is it a high def rip movie?


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 26, 2008)

^^ 
Yep! Cast Away. Looked stunning.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 26, 2008)

iCal works beautifully for me , it reminds me everyday at 7:30 am to stop my Transmissions or pay huge bills !!!


----------



## yash (Mar 26, 2008)

I downloaded 1080p of ratatouille too. but I burned it to dual layer disc. I wouldn't know how you could split it. and yeah, the red dot and line indicates what time it is right now.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 26, 2008)

^^ 
Ohh I was wondering what that thing was! 

DL DVD cost a bomb so it's better for me to burn to 2 DVDs. Anyone assist me in how I can do the same?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 26, 2008)

Query:

How to resize, batch resize images ?? (I really miss Irfan View!!.) Any app is Okay but I want the steps

@dr
Google search gets tools for .mkv splitting in Windows only  Actually I need this one too but like you in Mac OS only.
I 've burnt some DL DVDs though, I get on DL DVD for 80/-


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 26, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> How to resize, batch resize images ?? (I really miss Irfan View!!.) Any app is Okay but I want the steps


Dude you've a Mac. Don't worry, it's taken care off. Darky had the same query and answered by goobi. 



			
				goobi said:
			
		

> Resize Em' All:
> *www.eagle-of-liberty.com/resizeemall/
> 
> You can also create an Automator workflow (or download one if you will) for batch resizing images with built in functionality.
> ...


*thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=733328&postcount=3522


----------



## goobimama (Mar 26, 2008)

MKV merge is the app you are looking for. There's a mac version as well. Load the MKV in. Then in the "Global" tab, check "Enable splitting". Give your size as something like 4300M and the start muxing. Make sure you give a different location for the "save to" field.

Here's the direct link from the website

You can also delete unused subtitles and audio tracks with this app.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 26, 2008)

^^ 
Thanks.  

Did you take a look at Stumbi?


----------



## goobimama (Mar 26, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> iCal works beautifully for me , it reminds me everyday at 7:30 am to stop my Transmissions or pay huge bills !!!


Doesn't the Transmission scheduler work? Honest question. I wouldn't know cause I still don't have broadband at home (getting the wireless router today).



drgrudge said:


> ^^
> Thanks.
> 
> Did you take a look at Stumbi?


Claude is using my mac right now. It's hard to make him let go...


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd love to work with Automator Workflow, but not getting head and tail of it.
Somebody post a nice little tut for creating Automator workflow, you can take the example of resizing images.....


----------



## goobimama (Mar 26, 2008)

Automator is very easy actually. I'll see if I can fish out a step by step tutorial from somewhere. Otherwise you can just follow what other tutorials are doing to reverse engineer your own automator actions.

Check out Automator World for all your automatoristic needs. Scrips, hints, tutorials and whatnot. 

TUAW has a post about some automator action packs.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 26, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Doesn't the Transmission scheduler work? Honest question. I wouldn't know cause I still don't have broadband at home (getting the wireless router today).



Interesting question!! Transmissions scheduler and speed limit worked great with Tiger, but once I got over to Leopard only the scheduler works but not the speed limit. I've set the speed limit between 7:30 am to 2:30 am ( upload 1kbps and download 2kbps ), it worked on Tiger but doesn't work now in Leo!!
Strange isn't !!


----------



## yash (Mar 26, 2008)

goobimama said:


> MKV merge is the app you are looking for. There's a mac version as well. Load the MKV in. Then in the "Global" tab, check "Enable splitting". Give your size as something like 4300M and the start muxing. Make sure you give a different location for the "save to" field.
> 
> Here's the direct link from the website
> 
> You can also delete unused subtitles and audio tracks with this app.



interesting. would you also know how to merge audio from a dvd to a mkv file?

in depth: I downloaded paprika High Def, which has japanese audio and english subtitles. My friend rented the dvd which has english audio as well. So I want to add the english audio to my high def video. are there any other tools I'd need?

I was looking around the internet for this and found the following page. *forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/617019 he's having problem playing a file he split with mkvmerge.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 26, 2008)

So far I've had no problems with using MKVmerge. That problem on the site seems to be someone trying to make a DVD-video movie out of an HD video. I assume it's not something that you'd want to be doing. 

As for muxing an english track to an MKV, I'm not exactly sure how to do it on a mac. You need to extract the Ac3 file and then mux it with the mkv. I'll see if there are any tools on the mac for extracting AC3 from a video. Quicktime might be able to help I guess. Can one play a DVD in quicktime? Cause if you can, then just hit the movie properties, select the audio track and hit "Extract".

A little googling brings me to:

mAC3dec


----------



## yash (Mar 26, 2008)

I also found a page *homepage.mac.com/janlitzinger/CenterStage/mkv/index.html that suggests i can rip audio track from dvd using mactheripper. the app u suggested will convert the ac3 audio into an mp3 or aac/aiff file.

wait.. how big is the ac3 audio supposed to be? the file I extracted was only about 9/10 mb each. on closer examination, it turns out it was only a part of it.. like the first chapter audio... LOL


----------



## goobimama (Mar 26, 2008)

Each DVD-movie ac3 track should be around 300MB-500MB.


----------



## yash (Mar 26, 2008)

I just finished it. I now have a movie with the director's comentary and the english audio along with subtitles for both.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 27, 2008)

Guys I am facing a very big problem for some time now. I use Transmissions for p2p. Every day between 3 am to 7:30 am I download about 3gb. The files that I download are around 4.5gb and its not possible to download them in one shot so I pause the download. 
Today I paused a file of 4.41gb, 2.91gb was downloaded, now when I resume the download, Transmission starts to recover ( as if it does ) the downloaded file....... it recovers 198mb ( pathetic!! ) and starts the downloads!! Now how disgusting is that. I try every trick in the book to recover the downloaded file but for no use. This has happened to me over a dozen times now and I must tell you that it is really painful. I need to switch over to other client or need a solution for Transmission!!


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 27, 2008)

^^ 
Boss, *Transmission sucks*. Didn't I say the very same point in my '13 reasons why Transmission sucks' post? Interestingly, the new version fixes this issue: 'Improvements and bugfixes to "Verify Local Data"'. When I download a large file or file with high peers, the redundant data is also high compared to other client. 

Switch to Azureus or µTorrent. If you want to use Azureus, then check this: Which Version of Azureus to Use. Or if you're particular about µTorrent (isn't flawless but manageable) it's ok with Crossover. 


Also why do you download from 3 to 7:30? Go for 2 to 8 man. Even if you lose abt 5 minutes, let it be. Additional data downloaded will be less than 15-20MB or so. You've 4 GB and easily you can manage.


----------



## yash (Mar 27, 2008)

"Didn't we start with A for Apple ..."
Azeem, thats a nice sig. first time I noticed it.
what kind of connection do u have and how much *can* you download (with max speed) in the 6 hours from 2 to 8?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 27, 2008)

Yahoo Messenger beta 3 for Mac is out.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm in the process of reading all the stuff above that I missed. Till then, check out these links:

TMO Quick Tip - Safari 3.1: The Magical Develop Menu
TMO Quick Tip - Safari 3.1: Network Timeline


----------



## legolas (Mar 27, 2008)

the magical develop menu is already there in Opera.
the network time line seems to be interesting. 
however, am not trying safari owing to its huge memory consumption (windows, unfortunately!)


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 27, 2008)

I've been using Safari for a while now and it is really an awesome browser. I'm getting really warmed up to the whole UI and the speed isn't bad either.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 27, 2008)

yash said:


> "Didn't we start with A for Apple ..."
> Azeem, thats a nice sig. first time I noticed it.
> what kind of connection do u have and how much *can* you download (with max speed) in the 6 hours from 2 to 8?



Thanks Yash :d Finally someone noticed and commented on my sig!!
I am on H500 plan from Bsnl, my average download speed is a mammoth 250kbps ( Well atleast for me coz i've switched from cable with 20kbps )
With such a huge speed, if I download between 2-8, 5gb is easily possible. Don't forget that I also seed a great deal.



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Also why do you download from 3 to 7:30? Go for 2 to 8 man. Even if you loose abt 5 minutes, let it be. Additional data downloaded will be less than 15-20MB or so. You've 4 GB and easily you can manage.



The point here is i am taking into consideration the worst case!! And the worst case is my clock may not sync with the BSNL clock. And in that case, I ll end up paying huge bills!! 

Transmissions thing that I mentioned is very painful, and if it happens over a dozen times, its a pain in your ass!! I'll try Azureus from today but other suggestions are welcome.

BTW dr , you had some probs with iCal, did you notice this : *www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/email_messaging/todo.html


----------



## praka123 (Mar 27, 2008)

deluge- is a very good BT client.it is now available for OS X Leo via macports.
*deluge-torrent.org/downloads.php
*www.macports.org/


----------



## goobimama (Mar 27, 2008)

Finally! I actually have connected my broadband at home. Hats off to Linksys for making an awesome awesome setup! They even had an option, choose your carrier. Just click on BSNL, enter the user/pass and it's done! Wolla! Finally my iMac can _breathe_...


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 27, 2008)

Congrata- F*ing - lations man!! You've gotta faaaaat pipe!

But wait whats that Linksys thing, is that a WiFi router ?? If its Wifi router why do you need to connect at all. Just go for always on in its settings. But Bsnl doesn't give WiFi routers!!


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 27, 2008)

Congrats goobi! Hope to see you more online than ever...


----------



## goobimama (Mar 27, 2008)

Linksys WAG200 - G. They almost have it as simple as the Apple Airport Extreme setup (though not as classy!). With the added feature of choosing your connection.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 27, 2008)

About Automator, it's really really easy to create your own workflow. Just fire-up Automator and you can find your own way out.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 27, 2008)

^^^
Thats what I've been doing all day, and still couldn't get head and tail of Automator!! Can you post a small tut with an example to resizing images ?? That would help me a lot


----------



## yash (Mar 27, 2008)

So I can expect to be able to download around 20GB each night on my 2mbps connection back home? (I use rapidshare or megashares.)


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hold on Yash!! 2Mbps connection means you get around 240kbps download/upload speed!! The general formula is Download speed = connection speed / 8.
I am sorry you won't be able to download more than 5gb between 2am to 8am.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 27, 2008)

OK, answer time. I'm surprised Milind has let a few of these slide by unanswered.



jamesbond007 said:


> iCal works beautifully for me , it reminds me everyday at 7:30 am to stop my Transmissions or pay huge bills !!!


Why do you need to do that? Go to 'System Preferences >> Energy Saver >> Schedule...' and set your Mac to wake up at 02:10 AM and sleep at 07:40 AM everyday (it'll actually sleep ten minutes later). Now, just fire up Transmission, resume all your downloads and set your Internet connection to connect automatically before you go to sleep every night. It's a completely fail-safe procedure. You can thank me later. 



jamesbond007 said:


> How to resize, batch resize images ?? (I really miss Irfan View!!.) Any app is Okay but I want the steps


No need for any applications, dude. It's a Mac we're talking about here. Did you forget?

Select all the images that you want to resize and open them in one Preview window. Now hit ⌘A and all of them will be selected in the sidebar. Then go to 'Tools >> Adjust Size...' and adjust the size according to your needs. After it's done adjusting them all, hit ⌘W to close the window and it will give you the option to save all changes in one go (just hit return).

There you go. No third party application required. 



jamesbond007 said:


> Guys I am facing a very big problem for some time now. I use Transmissions for p2p. Every day between 3 am to 7:30 am I download about 3gb. The files that I download are around 4.5gb and its not possible to download them in one shot so I pause the download.
> Today I paused a file of 4.41gb, 2.91gb was downloaded, now when I resume the download, Transmission starts to recover ( as if it does ) the downloaded file....... it recovers 198mb ( pathetic!! ) and starts the downloads!! Now how disgusting is that. I try every trick in the book to recover the downloaded file but for no use. This has happened to me over a dozen times now and I must tell you that it is really painful. I need to switch over to other client or need a solution for Transmission!!


I'm pretty sure you have an outdated version of Transmission. Update it to the latest one in the business (v1.06) and it should be smooth as butter.

Don't, under any circumstance, switch to any other torrent client. Almost all the rest are Java-(under)powered and you'll regret it till the day you're breathing your last. Avoid Java like the plague.

Enjoy.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 27, 2008)

^^ 
Eh? I run Azureus (not Vuze) and it works like a charm. Tried the latest version of Transmission. Still it's nowhere near Azureus or µTorrent. 

Nevertheless one should not use any other client other than Azureus, Transmission or µTorrent on a Mac.


----------



## yash (Mar 27, 2008)

oh azeem, you need to be clear about bps and Bps. small b is used for bits and capital B for bytes. 
download speed is EQUAL to the connection bandwidth. only, we don't see the size of files in bits. we see it in bytes. so you ARE downloading 2 mega*bits* per second. and so I will only be able to download about 5 giga*bytes* each night...


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 27, 2008)

I have some transfers in the list now does installing new version of Transmissions retain them or dump them ??


----------



## yash (Mar 27, 2008)

hi, I have a request for anyone who can use numbers. can you please make me a template that resembles this pdf? 
*yashrg.googlepages.com/financial.pdf thanks in advance.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 27, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> I have some transfers in the list now does installing new version of Transmissions retain them or dump them ??


If your version was giving you the problems you mentioned above, the transfers will get messed up when you upgrade. Once you've upgraded though, future upgrades won't give you this problem.

I was pretty pissed too when those two buggy versions of Transmission were released and I started loosing my downloaded data. I'd almost decided never to use it again but then, (a) I was left with no other option apart from paying for Acquisition (which I was seriously considering); and (b) Stopping the BitTorrenting.

So when I noticed that the bug had been fixed in later versions, I decided to give it a second chance and it is friggin' awesome now.

I do wish there were more torrent clients for the Mac though. Only two torrent clients for the entire platform, only one of which is free! That's a shame. Only _TWO_!!

The Henry Ford quote I was talking about was this:





> If I'd asked people what they wanted, they would have asked for a better horse.


Read the rest of his quotes too. Almost all of them are inspiring.


----------



## dinesh72 (Mar 28, 2008)

First day on my MBP was good. Packing is so superb that I've decided not to throw it away at all. Installed few small apps and was surprised initially to know what exactly is happening!Not so difficult though. Struggled a bit to know how to shut down but in a minute bit the apple in the menu bar and found my way again. Added all the songs on external hdd to itunes and sync my ipod. The problem now is it is still in windows format and won't be updated if there is any firmware update. I tried to look for how to format my ipod to mac but I think I've to restore the whole thing. Internet is restricted at the work site so I've to live with it. 
anyway so far so good. afterall I am on a right forum to find my way through.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 28, 2008)

Download some utility like PodTunes or Senuti and copy all the songs from your iPod to your Mac. Format the device and copy them back. 

To shut down, press the power button and four options will come up. Just hit return.

Packaging is pure brilliance, of course. I still have mine.

One advice from a longtime MacBook Pro user: Never shut down your Mac. Once you're done for the day, just close the lid and wait for the light on the button on the front to start pulsing. It will look like it's breathing. Your Mac is now asleep. It uses very little battery in this state (almost negligible) and you can get back to work, with the state of all your applications intact, in just a few seconds. It's magic. Try it for a few days and you'll forget shutting down your machine.

I love it when someone buys a Mac around these parts. It's fun to play the genius and solve their newbie queries. 

Enjoy your new Mac and welcome to the family.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Arya that image resizing was too good! On your world I am giving my last try on Transmissions!!
I use the Energy Saver Scheduler to shutdown Mac at 7:25am but never used that wake up thing. Now to use that wake up thing I 'll have to put my Mac to sleep and before putting it to sleep do I have to start Transmissions ?? ( I mean start downloadss and not pausing ).


----------



## aryayush (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, launch Transmission, resume the downloads and (this is important) set your Internet connection to connect automatically and put it to sleep.

Alternatively, you can do what I do. Use some application like Aurora to schedule Transmission to launch at some particular time. Then you won't have to put your Mac to sleep. You'll have to resume your downloads before quitting Transmission if you use this method.


----------



## yash (Mar 28, 2008)

damn! I am so jealous of all you guys talking about downloading right now! we exceeded our monthly limit of 60 gigs and we are now on what I call, 'probation' we have to survive on one gig till 1st april or else we'll be disconnected yet again!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 28, 2008)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Once you're done for the day, just close the lid and wait for the light on the button on the front to start pulsing. It will look like it's breathing.



Oh I loved that description!!


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 28, 2008)

I wish the forum had a way to favorite posts just like you can favorite tweets on twitter


----------



## goobimama (Mar 28, 2008)

FYI, the iMac 3 watts of power while in sleep mode. While the latest macbooks/pros use a little over 2 watts of power.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 28, 2008)

Did you guys know this?
*webkit.org/blog-files/acid3-full-rendering-pass.png
*webkit.org/blog/173/webkit-achieves-acid3-100100-in-public-build/


----------



## goobimama (Mar 28, 2008)

Yep. Saw that on all the mac news sites. I hear Opera is supposed to come out with a 100/100 version by next week.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 28, 2008)

poor ff3pre release  it is getting only 71/100 in my Debian GNU/Linux


----------



## yash (Mar 29, 2008)

is there any way to get non english fonts working on my ipod touch? particularly in the lyrics department?


----------



## yash (Mar 29, 2008)

never really seen this pane on the extreme right in the dashboard calender widget before. 
*img187.imageshack.us/img187/1569/picture2cn8.png


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 29, 2008)

yash said:


> is there any way to get non english fonts working on my ipod touch? particularly in the lyrics department?


 If you mean Hindi or any other Indian language, I do not think it is supported.


----------



## yash (Mar 29, 2008)

there have been arabic *mem9.net/iphone/
Thai *www.thai-iphone.com/wp-content/sms.png
vietnamese *www.saigonnezumi.com/?p=495

so I think hindi wouldn't be a big deal either.


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 29, 2008)

Indic languages are not officially supported on iPhone AFAIK.


----------



## yash (Mar 29, 2008)

why is the time on these songs saying 'continuous?' I know that those songs are only about 4 minutes long.
*img358.imageshack.us/img358/7490/picture3na5.png


----------



## aryayush (Mar 30, 2008)

yash said:


> never really seen this pane on the extreme right in the dashboard calender widget before.
> *img187.imageshack.us/img187/1569/picture2cn8.png


That's because you don't read MacUser.


----------



## yash (Mar 30, 2008)

hey! if the title doesn't feel like the article has any info to offer, I don't read that post.
and what the hell went down yesterday?


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 31, 2008)

The Macboys come to Mumbai and this thread goes silent ?


----------



## iMav (Mar 31, 2008)

u  guys were/are in mumbai


----------



## goobimama (Mar 31, 2008)

Guys. One word. iPhone.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 31, 2008)

So you finally speak up 

In some news, the 1TB Time Capsule costs Rs. *27,000* here.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 31, 2008)

^^^ Yep I got that news as well. So I wanted to get one from Dubai if its around 10-12K


----------



## iMav (Mar 31, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Guys. One word. iPhone.


u bought it?


----------



## aryayush (Mar 31, 2008)

Guys. Two words. 16GB iPhone.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 1, 2008)

If someone has used an iPhone and does not think it's the best phone on Earth, he/she is a complete and utter idiot. There can be no other explanation for it.


----------



## dinesh72 (Apr 1, 2008)

iphone 8gb sim free is sold so dearly at 750$ in dubai. as dark lord previously said he bought it in 21000 rs, is it not worth buying it in grey market now b'cos when it gets launched it could be more than that? what you guys think?
i am also looking for time capsule but i don't think 1tb will be 10-12k in dubai. well, never found one in dubai airport last week. i will let you know in april when i am expecting to go there.


----------



## Tanmay (Apr 1, 2008)

aryayush said:


> If someone has used an iPhone and does not think it's the best phone on Earth, he/she is a complete and utter idiot. There can be no other explanation for it.



^^ Exactly the thing Ive been telling for so long here.....its the experience rather than anything else...


----------



## aryayush (Apr 1, 2008)

I mean, I can understand how someone who hasn't used it might not think that it is that awesome a phone, though if that guy has seen videos of it in action, he's an idiot to say even that.

But some of the people on this forum have even used it and still say stupid things like the Nokia N95 or some other crap  (Sony Ericsson K750i or Nokia 6600 anyone?) is better than it. Oh my God! How can someone not see the sheer awesomeness of this device when they actually have it in their hands!


----------



## preshit.net (Apr 1, 2008)

Dude, sleep. You have a train to catch tomorrow, don't you? I don't think the phone will let you sleep tonight.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 1, 2008)

If I go to sleep, nothing (even the five alarms I've set on the iPhone) can wake me up at 05:00 AM in the morning. 

Dude, please come. It will only be half as much fun without you. Sneak out of the house or something. 

(Don't actually do that.)


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 1, 2008)

so arya and Milinds got iPhone too...


----------



## narangz (Apr 1, 2008)

aryayush said:


> If someone has used an iPhone and does not think it's the best phone on Earth, he/she is a complete and utter idiot. There can be no other explanation for it.



Joke of the day


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 1, 2008)

aryayush said:


> If someone has used an iPhone and does not think it's the best phone on Earth, he/she is a complete and utter idiot. There can be no other explanation for it.



This marks the Pinnacle of Arya's smugness & Macboyish attitude....

U will always be a boy, Sane users grow up to become Man


----------



## nepcker (Apr 1, 2008)

aryayush said:
			
		

> If someone has used an iPhone and does not think it's the best phone on Earth, he/she is a complete and utter idiot. There can be no other explanation for it.


I agree, but that man/woman should have used that phone for at least five minutes.


----------



## utsav (Apr 1, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> This marks the Pinnacle of Arya's smugness & Macboyish attitude....
> 
> U will always be a boy, Sane users grow up to become Man


he he


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 1, 2008)

aryayush said:


> If someone has used an iPhone and does not think it's the best phone on Earth, he/she is a complete and utter idiot. There can be no other explanation for it.


If someone thinks that a device that he perceives to be the pinnacle of its kind on the whole earth, is astonished and taken aback by other's conflicting or different opinions about the same device, all along the way calling those people a complete and utter idiot, should go out more and have more friends. 

try removing the word 'device' and substitute with 'idea' and it still holds good. Management Gyaan 

_


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 1, 2008)

You guys here who support apple,
do you support it on this too? : *macthemes2.net/

Apple doesnt let you change theme on an OS that has to be paid for,
and now sends a cease-and-desist notice to a site that helps people in changing a theme.

Hell, for once Microsoft is way better.


----------



## yash (Apr 1, 2008)

I had decided I wouldn't touch that quote of aayush with a ten foot pole. and hoped people would just ignore it as well. but, that didn;t happen. *shakes head*




rayraven said:


> You guys here who support apple,
> do you support it on this too? : *macthemes2.net/
> 
> Apple doesnt let you change theme on an OS that has to be paid for,
> ...



how intriguing that you bring this up on the first of april, ray.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 2, 2008)

^I didnt guess the guys at macthemes were so determined that they'd kill their boards and news blog as well for the prank.

and yeah, was fooled.


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 2, 2008)

hey guys, i'm planning to create a MAC OS X theme for myBB. I want a set of screenshots of the windows, applications and desktop. I don't want to install MAC on PC and breach the EULA . So who can help me ?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 2, 2008)

Yahoo messenger on Mac Sucks!! so I decided to use iChat for Yahoo Messenger via jabber. I tried to register my yahoo account at jabber, but unable to get a correct server. I've tried several servers but no use. If any of you guys use iChat for YM, please give the server address.

Adium is good alternative but like iChat!!


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 2, 2008)

^If onyl you googled , 
*cavemonkey50.com/2006/08/add-gtalk-msn-and-yahoo-mutiple-accounts-to-ichat/


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 2, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> Installing Mac on a PC is illegal and not just that we have decided that we won't support any one who does such a thing. Sorry Dude not here atleast



Arre, Did I say i'm gonna install? I said, I'm not gonna Install. Open ur eyes WIDELY and read once again..


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 2, 2008)

_



Installing Mac on a PC is illegal and not just that we have decided that we won't support any one who does such a thing. Sorry Dude not here atleast

Click to expand...

_ 
_This shows your smugness, u don't need to tell them how to install Mac OS X on PC, users are just asking help regarding things like "Which Chat client to use?" or "How to convert M4A to FLAC". This U can support atleast..._

_Seriously, We Windows users are much better then. Using Pirated Windows is illegal but still whenever someone asks for some help in here we help him without saying anything like "Sorry, u cannot get support here from us cos u r using pirated Windows"_


----------



## iMav (Apr 2, 2008)

installing mac support is not required, but i see no reason why u guys wudnt help some1 if he wants to know something abt softwares or things like tht, it wud be highly in-appropriate to do so, the rest is ur choice


----------



## goobimama (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey Giga. Let me know what sceenies you want and I think I can help you out.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 2, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> hey guys, i'm planning to create a MAC OS X theme for myBB. I want a set of screenshots of the windows, applications and desktop. I don't want to install MAC on PC and breach the EULA . So who can help me ?


Of course. Just let us know what you need. 



jamesbond007 said:


> Yahoo messenger on Mac Sucks!! so I decided to use iChat for Yahoo Messenger via jabber. I tried to register my yahoo account at jabber, but unable to get a correct server. I've tried several servers but no use. If any of you guys use iChat for YM, please give the server address.
> 
> Adium is good alternative but like iChat!!


Even the latest version of Yahoo! Messenger for Mac is not good enough? It does voice and all...


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 2, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> hey guys, i'm planning to create a MAC OS X theme for myBB. I want a set of screenshots of the windows, applications and desktop. I don't want to install MAC on PC and breach the EULA . So who can help me ?


Boss, shoot what you need and I'll help.


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 2, 2008)

@ gooobi and arya, thanks fellas!

1. I want a screenshot of empty desktop with a white wallpaper/background without.

2. One screenshot of maximized windows of any app and one empty folder.

3. And now the screenshot of same window with restored state, so that I want that shadows stuff. Just like u guys have posted it earlier. 

4. Screenshot of any button on mouse hover.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 2, 2008)

2. Screenshot of an empty folder: 
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3090/2382784308_b50c8914ed_o.png

An App in full screen (Safari):
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3079/2382784302_3f3d43e716.jpg

3 & 4. Can't understand. Can you explain?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 2, 2008)

@Gigacore

Dude, I happened to edit my post in a flash of second and how the hell did you catch that thing. I read your post in a hurry and happened to skip the don't install thing. Boy! you've reignited the war again.
As for you query, could you explain 3 and 4 correctly !!

@rayraven

I got dozens of results in google, I just wanted to know what the guys here use, I mean the server thing. 

@arya

Yep man the latest sucks a big time than the previous version!! Incidentally I upgraded on Gx's advice. I posted here that YM for mac update is available!!!


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 2, 2008)

well, I can manage to get the shots of 3 & 4th after my friend comes back from his village this night (he has macbook pro..)

Thanks a lot grudgy!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 2, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> _Seriously, We Windows users are much better then. Using Pirated Windows is illegal but still whenever someone asks for some help in here we help him without saying anything like "Sorry, u cannot get support here from us cos u r using pirated Windows"_



Again Subjective and debatable!!


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 2, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> @Gigacore
> Dude, I happened to edit my post in a flash of second and how the hell did you catch that thing. I read your post in a hurry and happened to skip the don't install thing. Boy! you've reignited the war again.
> As for you query, could you explain 3 and 4 correctly !!



 no probs.. and btw am not reigniting the war 


Hey grudgy, u forg0t the desktop !


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 2, 2008)

Heyy guys after a lots trail and errors I got the server that you can use for Yahoo Messenger. It is elistas.org, if any ones interested !!.
Now happy iChatting !!


----------



## goobimama (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey Azeem, you mind posting a little tut on how to get yahoo into iChat?


----------



## yash (Apr 2, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^If onyl you googled ,
> *cavemonkey50.com/2006/08/add-gtalk-msn-and-yahoo-mutiple-accounts-to-ichat/



Nice looks pretty comprehensive. Will try when I get back home.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 3, 2008)

Actually I thought of posting a small tut but I didn't because there seems to be a small problem. And the problem is though I get all my yahoo buddies in iChat but I am not able to do audio or Video chat, that defies the very purpose why anyone would use iChat. So I am figuring out a  solution.
Anyone any ideas!!

@rayraven, yash

The problem with those googled tuts is that they are not Yahoo Messenger specific and the servers and transports they give did not work for me. I've tried over a dozen such tuts before posting a query here...


----------



## yash (Apr 3, 2008)

hey, I didn't say that was what you wanted.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 3, 2008)

I got Juno OST. But when I added to iTunes, the album art is repeated to all the songs and I want a single Album Art for the entire Juno album. 

Screenshot to know what I mean: 
*img.skitch.com/20080403-mwt6w1mj4mc5fs3w9tbqbscw3m.jpg


----------



## yash (Apr 3, 2008)

you have to select all the songs and edit the album artist to be various artists. Or you could click on the check mark compilation.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 3, 2008)

^^ 
Thanks. That worked.


----------



## yash (Apr 3, 2008)

Anyone got the pwnage tool to install the next gen firmware on their iphones/touches yet? Whenever I try to restore custom 1.2 firmware it fails...


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 3, 2008)

LOLZ......aur karo unlock


----------



## narangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Offtopic:
Goobi got my PM?


----------



## yash (Apr 4, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> LOLZ......aur karo unlock



FYI unlock and jailbreak are different things. Unlock is only possible for iphones. There's no unlocking for ipod touch. and I own the latter.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 4, 2008)

There seems to be no solution for audio/video chat on iChat via jabber (YM).
However I figured out this thing ( after loads of googling ), in a similar way iChat is setup via jabber to use YM contacts, Google Talk can be setup via jabber to use YM contacts. Now use that google talk account in iChat and voila you've got your GTalk and YM contacts in iChat and you can have audio video chat with all of them.
Its loooong tedious process though!!

@goobi
Did you get iChat working ??


----------



## yash (Apr 4, 2008)

I was trying really hard to make a button like the one on the apple website today, but The dreamweaver behaviors couldn't pull it off. So I 'inspected' the website, and I found out that they don't have different button images. They only have one large globalnav.png file I can't wrap my head around their alien technology. Can someone who's a real web design wiz explain it to me?


----------



## goobimama (Apr 5, 2008)

@the two boys who referred to me: my phone line is dead so no net @home. Will do all of that when all is well.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 5, 2008)

LOL! Poor Milind. Broadband _to bechaare ke naseeb mein hai hi nahin_.


----------



## sakumar79 (Apr 5, 2008)

@yash, are you talking about the top navigational menu buttons? That can be achieved using a simple javascript rollover function right?

Arun


----------



## narangz (Apr 5, 2008)

yash said:


> I was trying really hard to make a button like the one on the apple website today, but The dreamweaver behaviors couldn't pull it off. So I 'inspected' the website, and I found out that they don't have different button images. They only have one large globalnav.png file I can't wrap my head around their alien technology. Can someone who's a real web design wiz explain it to me?



Its CSS based & if the navigation bar is one large image file then, AFAIK, the linking to the pages is done by image mapping i.e. a particular part of image opens up a specified page.



goobimama said:


> @the two boys who referred to me: my phone line is dead so no net @home. Will do all of that when all is well.



Oh. Well that's the reason I hate BSNL. Thanks for the reply though 



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> LOL! Poor Milind. Broadband to bechaare ke naseeb mein hai hi nahin.



_Abhe kyon jale pe namak chirakta hai _


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 5, 2008)

narangz said:
			
		

> Oh. Well that's the reason I hate BSNL. Thanks for the reply though



I don't know how you got to that conclusion but this entire March from 2:30am to 7:30am I've downloaded 56 GB !! Isn't that insane !!! But on the other side, the customer care of BSNL guys is pathetic!! I mean when you get BB connection you only pray that you don't need help from BSNL guys!!
BSNL BB is just amazing
BSNL customer care is truly terrible


----------



## narangz (Apr 5, 2008)

^^Yeah that's what I meant. Can't subscribe to bsnl because of its customer 'care'.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 5, 2008)

bsnl customer care- it is OK on my town


----------



## yash (Apr 5, 2008)

sakumar79 said:


> @yash, are you talking about the top navigational menu buttons? That can be achieved using a simple javascript rollover function right?
> 
> Arun



its not just a rollover function. there's also a click function.



narangz said:


> Its CSS based & if the navigation bar is one large image file then, AFAIK, the linking to the pages is done by image mapping i.e. a particular part of image opens up a specified page.



Well I see the concepts you're mentioning here. can anyone instruct me on how to do those things?


----------



## narangz (Apr 5, 2008)

^^
Overview:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image_map

Learn:
*www.case.edu/help/wilbur/ch3.html

For CSS you have to study DHTML & CSS. SAMS CSS in 21 days can give you an idea & you can start programming with the help of it.

Dont know if this helps.


----------



## yash (Apr 5, 2008)

um. no. it does not. I am doing this for a class assignment.I don't have 21 days and I don't give a damn about being able to program in DHTML.


----------



## krazzy (Apr 5, 2008)

Aayush and Goobi got iPhones? I thought you guys were going to hold on till it launches officially.


----------



## yash (Apr 5, 2008)

anyone tried digsby?


----------



## aryayush (Apr 6, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Aayush and Goobi got iPhones? I thought you guys were going to hold on till it launches officially.


Yes, we were but our patience gave way to extreme desperation.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 6, 2008)

yash said:


> anyone tried digsby?


 
I tried it on Windows, better then Pidgin on Windows. Don't know about Mac.


----------



## preshit.net (Apr 6, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I tried it on Windows, better then Pidgin on Windows. Don't know about Mac.



It's not available for Mac and Linux yet. Must be in private beta or something.


----------



## iMav (Apr 6, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Yes, we were but our patience gave way to extreme desperation.


mossberg says 3g in iphone in 60 days


----------



## krazzy (Apr 6, 2008)

So you got the unlocked version or did you unlock it yourself? Also did you buy it here in Mumbai?


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 6, 2008)

Where to download Album Art which iTunes doesn't have ?


----------



## aryayush (Apr 6, 2008)

*albumart.org/



krazzy said:


> So you got the unlocked version or did you unlock it yourself?


It was unlocked but the firmware wasn't the latest one, so I upgraded, unlocked and jailbroke it myself. It's really not as impressive as it might sound though. 



krazzy said:


> Also did you buy it here in Mumbai?


Yes, I did. I purchased it from some vendor in the Heera Panna Market. Pretty much every shop in there sells iPhones, so it won't be very difficult to find one once you get there.


----------



## ring_wraith (Apr 6, 2008)

aryayush said:


> *albumart.org/
> Yes, I did. I purchased it from some vendor in the Heera Panna Market. Pretty much every shop in there sells iPhones, so it won't be very difficult to find one once you get there.



Congratulations! **grumbles in jealousy** 

Anyways, how much did you pay for it?

BTW... new version of the iPhone due out sooner than expected. Sorry to rain on your parade.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 6, 2008)

^^ 
Foolish people wait for opportunities that might never knock their door. 
A bird in hand is worth more than 2 in a bush. 

Life is made on choices. Either I can wait for the iPhone or I can get to enjoy the iPhone now. And buy the new iPhone when it hits the market.


----------



## ring_wraith (Apr 6, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> ^^
> Foolish people wait for opportunities that might never knock their door.
> A bird in hand is worth more than 2 in a bush.
> .



You know it _is_ eventually going to release in India don't you? If you buy an iPhone and it has hardware failure or something like that, I'm sure I won't be the one feeling foolish


----------



## aryayush (Apr 6, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> Congratulations! **grumbles in jealousy**


Thank you! 



ring_wraith said:


> Anyways, how much did you pay for it?


Rs. 27,000 for the 16GB version.



ring_wraith said:


> BTW... new version of the iPhone due out sooner than expected. Sorry to rain on your parade.


Says who? If the answer is anybody other than Steve Jobs, it's not true. There are all kinds of rumours about Apple floating around. I just turn a deaf ear to them because I know it from experience that most of them turn out to be woefully untrue. I'd advise you to do the same.

Of course, there will soon be a new version of the iPhone in the market and it will be even more awesome. I'm aware of that and I'd even intended to wait for that. But, like I said, my patience just gave way. I had to have it. God only knows when it will come to India and at what price. I'll deal with it when it does. At least I get to enjoy it now. (Did I mention that it is just the coolest phone _EVER_!)


----------



## ring_wraith (Apr 6, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Of course, there will soon be a new version of the iPhone in the market and it will be even more awesome. I'm aware of that and I'd even intended to wait for that. But, like I said, my patience just gave way. I had to have it. God only knows when it will come to India and at what price. I'll deal with it when it does. At least I get to enjoy it now. (Did I mention that it is just the coolest phone _EVER_!)



I personally am more concerned about warranty than anything else.

27k is a great price. Any idea how much the 8 gig one was for?


----------



## aryayush (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah, Milind bought it with me. It retails for Rs. 21,000.

As for the warranty, well, that's the only thing that was holding me back so far but when I was exposed to the thing for an extended period (what with Preshit and Milind showing it off in front of me), I just threw caution to the wind and said to myself, "Screw the warranty! I'm getting myself some of that iPhone action."

Frankly, I'm pissed off and frustrated by Apple's slow progress in bringing it to Indian shores. The country has more than a billion freaking people; just make it available here already, dammit!


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 6, 2008)

They also have current demands to fulfill! El Jobso has got no magic wand, production figures take time to go up!

Be patient it would come soon!


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 6, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> You know it _is_ eventually going to release in India don't you? If you buy an iPhone and it has hardware failure or something like that, I'm sure I won't be the one feeling foolish


I'll buy an iPhone mostly in the US. So I don't care if it gets released in India or not. 

And ohh yeah.. my next phone phone will be an iPhone. I won't even think abt other phones with more 'features'  I want to buy a dSLRL camera too. But won't have money to buy both. If at all if it's going to be a dSLR or an iPhone, I'll settle for a dSLR cam.


----------



## yash (Apr 6, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Says who? If the answer is anybody other than Steve Jobs, it's not true. There are all kinds of rumours about Apple floating around. I just turn a deaf ear to them because I know it from experience that most of them turn out to be woefully untrue. I'd advise you to do the same.



Yeah, just like the time you said apple releasing a product called macbook AIR was highly unlikely.



DARK LORD said:


> It's not available for Mac and Linux yet. Must be in private beta or something.



its avialable for the mac. and its not private beta.


----------



## Tanmay (Apr 6, 2008)

@aryayush : Well, I too think you should've wait for some more time. In 3 months the 3G version would be available. You'd waited for so long, you could've waited for another 3 months. There might even be GPS thrown along with 3G....

But then again, after using the iPhone for 10mins its impossible to resist buying it if you have the money ready  Congo and Enjoy your new toy


----------



## aryayush (Apr 6, 2008)

yash said:


> Yeah, just like the time you said apple releasing a product called macbook AIR was highly unlikely.


Yes, I did, because the name sounded very unappealing to me. Still does, actually.

Some rumours turn out to be true, of course. And lately, the number of those turning out to be true is on the rise. But still, for every one rumor that becomes a reality, there are seven others that give the believers false hope.

It's better to shut them out altogether and wait for Apple to announce these things themselves. That's my opinion anyway. 



Tanmay said:


> @aryayush : Well, I too think you should've wait for some more time. In 3 months the 3G version would be available. You'd waited for so long, you could've waited for another 3 months. There might even be GPS thrown along with 3G....


Like I said, I was intent on waiting for it. But you should've seen how Milind was behaving when he got his iPhone and I was staring at my Nokia 6300. There's only so much a man (read self-respecting Apple fanboy) can take. 



Tanmay said:


> But then again, after using the iPhone for 10mins its impossible to resist buying it if you have the money ready  Congo and Enjoy your new toy


Thanks!


----------



## ring_wraith (Apr 6, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> my next phone phone will be an iPhone.



Me too  But only when it's officially launched. 



aryayush said:


> There's only so much a man (read self-respecting Apple fanboy) can take.



How true. My resistance is fading as well. But hopefully it will hold up for a while at the very least.


----------



## krazzy (Apr 6, 2008)

Did you come to Mumbai only to buy the iPhone?


----------



## aryayush (Apr 6, 2008)

I had _no_ intention to buy the iPhone.

I came to Mumbai to attend BarCamp Mumbai 3 and just to enjoy. I also wanted to go to Goa.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 6, 2008)

What's the use of lyrics to iTunes? When I play the songs I'll have to query Get Info every time or does it has any other cool thing?


----------



## aryayush (Apr 6, 2008)

You can use some utility like GimmeSomeTune (or any one of the several others) that can display the lyrics of the song that is currently playing.

GimmeSomeTune even fetches the lyrics for you automatically if you have tagged the songs correctly. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*Firefox 3 vs. Safari 3*

Saturday, 5 April 2008

After a few weeks in the arms of Firefox 3 betas, I’ve returned to Safari as my daily browser. Unsurprisingly, it’s the interface that drove me back.

But I’m not talking about cosmetic issues — or at least not only about cosmetic issues. The new default theme for Firefox theme looks pretty good, especially when you switch the toolbar icons to the small size. The Safari-style “GrApple” Firefox themes I linked to last month makes Firefox 3 look even better, albeit mostly by mimicking Safari.

But cosmetic appeal is just the surface. Steve Jobs, in a 2003 New York Times magazine interview, said:





> “Most people make the mistake of thinking design is what it looks like. People think it’s this veneer — that the designers are handed this box and told, ‘Make it look good!’ That’s not what we think design is. It’s not just what it looks like and feels like. Design is how it works.”


And that’s just it. Firefox 3’s shortcomings as a Mac app are behavioral, too. The main issues that drove me back to Safari:

BACKGROUND WINDOW APPEARANCE — Starting with Leopard, standard application windows follow a simple, consistent rule: the frontmost window of the current application gets a medium gray color while all other windows have a lighter, flatter look. The idea is that with several windows visible at once, giving the active one a darker look makes it easier to pick out visually. (One of the long-standing gripes regarding the late brushed metal theme — Christ, remember that ugly thing? — was that its windows barely changed appearance when switching from active to inactive.)

Firefox 3 doesn’t do this. Its windows all have the darker “active” look even when in the background. And I believe that its theming mechanism does not allow for it.

TEXT EDITING SHORTCUTS — Firefox 3 still doesn’t support certain standard Mac text editing key bindings. For example, in a one-line text field, the Up and Down Arrow keys should move the insertion point to the beginning and end of the line, respectively. Drives me nuts. Read more...

[Via Daring Fireball]


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 6, 2008)

^^ 
Thanks. Will check it. Just remembered that Lyrics can be viewed in an iPod. So it's better to have Lyrics of songs you like added to iTunes.


----------



## krazzy (Apr 6, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I had _no_ intention to buy the iPhone.
> 
> I came to Mumbai to attend BarCamp Mumbai 3 and just to enjoy. I also wanted to go to Goa.


So how did you find Mumbai? Was this your first time here? How long did you stay here (and where did you stay)? And whats this BarCamp Mumbai 3?


----------



## aryayush (Apr 6, 2008)

krazzy said:


> So how did you find Mumbai?


On the map of India, I suppose. It's not like it's hidden away from public or something... 



krazzy said:


> Was this your first time here?


No, but the last time I'd been there, I was way too young.



krazzy said:


> How long did you stay here (and where did you stay)?


I stayed there for eight days (March 28th to April 5th) and in Lower Parel, for the most part.



krazzy said:


> And whats this BarCamp Mumbai 3?


*barcampmumbai.org/


----------



## krazzy (Apr 6, 2008)

By find I didn't mean locating it. I mean what is your opinion about the city. Did you like it?


----------



## aryayush (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh, in that case, something like, "What was the city like?" or "What do you think of Mumbai?" would've been more appropriate. 

The city sure is cool. I'm not a huge fan of the dustiness and the very humid weather but apart from that, I loved most of the things there. Life is more comfortable (also more expensive). Plus, you can buy an iPhone whenever you want. 

But given the choice, I would prefer Siliguri over Mumbai any day, the reasons being: better weather, smaller city, cleaner, cheaper, better standard of life overall.


----------



## yash (Apr 7, 2008)

aryayush said:


> No, but the last time I'd been there, I was way too young.



well, if you still don't drink or smoke or go to dance bars, I don't see what's the difference.


----------



## preshit.net (Apr 7, 2008)

yash said:


> well, if you still don't drink or smoke or go to dance bars, I don't see what's the difference.



Burrrn !


----------



## aryayush (Apr 7, 2008)

LOL! The difference is that I remember what I did and where I went this time round.


----------



## yash (Apr 7, 2008)

sweet.
the point I was eventually going to get to was that I can have just as much doing the same things today, as I did back in 1997.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 7, 2008)

> Design is how it works........consistency...stuff like that


Must be why Safari for Windows looks weird to many...



> mumbai city and how it is


I find the city dirty. The people are also filthy and are litterbugs and spit all over the place. Otherwise it's better than Bangalore and Pune which seem very...wuarhghuah....to me. 

Btw, Aayush and his 'ways' have become legendary out here! There actually exists a person who doesn't eat fish (gasp!).



			
				dr said:
			
		

> The lyrics thing


The iPhone dude! I never really had any use for lyrics in iTunes, but now with the iPhone, I wish I had installed that gimmesometune before my net crapped out again. Well, I'm very patient these days.



			
				tanmay said:
			
		

> 3G and others


The only changes I see in the new iPhone are 3G, maybe a better camera, and possibly Wireless-N. Keeping in mind I stay in India, I thought the current iteration is fine enough. And I just couldn't wait any longer.... My fingers were itching for some multi touch 

And I totally forgot about the dance bars. My friend who has gone to Mumbai promised to take me to one of these things.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 7, 2008)

*Flow*


> Flow is a stunning new FTP client built exclusively for Mac OS X Leopard. Flow streamlines both transferring and editing files by leveraging your high-speed connection, presenting a gorgeous yet tasteful user-interface, and integrating the latest and greatest of OS X technology.
> 
> *extendmac.com/flow/images/TransfersView.png
> 
> ...


----------



## dinesh72 (Apr 7, 2008)

Big problem!!!! Front Row keeps freezing. When I try to browse movies it seems to do so. music and photos works normal. If I play a movie its ok but if I stop and browse it hangs and no way but to press comm+option+esc. After googling I found it is faced by many and I did upate it but same problem. 
Weirdly in Applications it shows as Front Row V 1 but I've updated it to 2.1.3(apple software update). Am I not suppose to have Front Row V 2 preinstalled on my new MBP? How to solve this problem?
I am attaching two pics to see the problem.
P.S how to attach pics inside this post like you people do!?


----------



## aryayush (Apr 7, 2008)

That's because there are some rogue movies in your Movies folder that Front Row does not play (pun unintended) nice with. Empty your Movies folder (i.e. move the files to another folder) and see whether the issue is resolved or not. 

To insert a picture in a post, just upload it to some free service like ImageShack, copy the URL and then paste it here between 'IMG' tags (just click on the button with the little mountains and sun and past the URL in).


----------



## dinesh72 (Apr 7, 2008)

I do not have rogue movies (Front Row doesn't like them???)
May be too early to say but it looks like FR problem is solved. When I said it was freezing there actually was message behind it to respond. Whenever I pressed key combination to quit the program I used to see this message but only for a fraction of second. I kept using the program and at some point of time presssing esc key I came to desktop and there the message was. It was asking me that FR is trying get some confidential data keychain blah blah. I clicked on Always allow and since then it looks like there is no problem. I am sure that was the message appearing and causing the program to wait for my response. May be we could allow this program directly in keychain before launching it so as not to have problem. Surprisingly apple discussions related to FR is not saying anything like this. 
As for the version, the program is indeed 2.1.3(checked inside the program settings) but quickview shows V1.
thanks for image upload query.


----------



## yash (Apr 7, 2008)

so, I decided to feed my gmail addressbook to flickr and see how many ppl already had a flickr account. and I stunbled across the funniest picture. 

*Inaugrating the iMac*
*www.flickr.com/photos/30453134@N00/1862393431/ *farm3.static.flickr.com/2241/1862393431_8e517c5cf4.jpg

its only gotten 11 views on flickr.. but I figured I'd make it available to a wider audience.

*Guys! dress up! inaugrating a mac is like a holy ritual*....is what I'd expect aayush to say. But honestly, Even I couldn't wait. I would take my new iphone/MBP to the loo even!... just wouldn't take someone with a camera in there with me...LOL

hey milind, I come in peace. If this was inappropriate, I'll remove this with a sincere apology.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 7, 2008)

yash said:


> *Guys! dress up! inaugrating a mac is like a holy ritual*....is what I'd expect aayush to say.


I might have said that before my trip to Goa, but now that I've been there, I know better. The guy stays in that "apparel" for most of the night (which is the time when he is generally awake). I wouldn't expect him to dress up for the prime minister, what chance does a poor iMac stand!


----------



## iMav (Apr 7, 2008)

the dangling keyboard wire sure is confusing 

and as far as mumbai's dust is concerned yeah thats kinda irritating, constructions are always going on but i find mumbai's transport system to be the best in the whole country and as arya said u can buy stuff anytime .... 2 weeks in pune have sure made me love mumbai a lot more, people here have a lot driving sense, delhi and pune are horrible when it comes to road traffic people just drive as if its their ancestral property and its not a road but their compound


----------



## krazzy (Apr 7, 2008)

LOL! I assume the guy who took the pic was also just wearing a chaddi!

BTW why don't the iPhone owners here take some nice pics with your phones and post them here.


----------



## preshit.net (Apr 7, 2008)

krazzy said:


> BTW why don't the iPhone owners here take some nice pics with your phones and post them here.



If you go through my flickr, most of the recent pics are from my iPhone


----------



## aryayush (Apr 7, 2008)

Same here. 

@krazzy,
If you're interested in pictures taken with an iPhone, you should totally check out this page: *flickr.com/cameras/apple/iphone/


----------



## yash (Apr 7, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I might have said that before my trip to Goa, but now that I've been there, I know better. The guy stays in that "apparel" for most of the night (which is the time when he is generally awake). I wouldn't expect him to dress up for the prime minister, what chance does a poor iMac stand!



Well, and I can't blame him. its so hot there! Even I know people will be seeing too much of me in the next few months in india.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 7, 2008)

Queries:

1) How to enable 3rd party cookies in Safari, FF and Mac in general.
I mean in Safari, Safari --> Pref --> Security --> Accept cookies to always
will that be enough !!

2) How to handle small pop ups ( not blocking them ). How to scroll through the pop up and the main window, pressing cmd + tab will scroll through apps, when there is a pop up in Safari, I am required  to move Safari till I see that little pop up and then click it to bring it in the front!!!


----------



## yash (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a keyboard shortcut answer for 2). if you are in safari, or cmd+tab to safari and want to now bring focus to the popup/under window, press cmd+` thats the key with ~ and you will toggle through open safari windows. when u get to the pop-under, press cmd+w


----------



## aryayush (Apr 8, 2008)

Alternatively, you could hit F10 (or Fn+F10 or use some screen corner, depending on how you have it set up).


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks yash and arya both the tips are great !! Previously I used F9 , never really explored F10.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 8, 2008)

This iTunes is super cool and continues to surprise me. 

Only today I discovered the 3 new visualizers in Leopard and it's cool. 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3290/2397806880_35997fde3a.jpg


I've iPods (Shuffle and Nano) and when I add duplicate tracks, it notifies me: 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3251/2397806884_19d66d363f_o.png


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 8, 2008)

Querys :

1) How to scroll through tabs in Safari ??

2) Safari adblock is blocking Stocks live on www.rediffmail.com. How can I unblock it without disabling SafariAdblock ?


----------



## aryayush (Apr 8, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> 1) How to scroll through tabs in Safari ??


⌘⇧[ and ⌘⇧].


I just bought Labyrinth, the iPhone/iPod touch game. The demo had just ten levels, which I could complete within five minutes (and had–several times) and the full version has over 170 levels. It costs just $7, which I can earn with one 100-word post on MacUser. Using PayPal, the process was so simple and streamlined that I completed the entire transaction on my iPhone itself and the game got activated without any glitches (almost like magic). There's some crazy **** in there now that I don't think I can ever cross.

Highly recommended. I'm just wondering what happens when I next restore my iPhone for any reason. How do I get my levels back? I'm sending an email to the developer.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 8, 2008)

-------------

Check out this amazing wallpaper:

*img183.imageshack.us/img183/440/mindblowingwallpaperdo8.th.jpg


----------



## goobimama (Apr 8, 2008)

I see I have been caught with my pants down (well, only my pants are up I guess). Anyway, if there are any requests, I can upload the whole 'event' of the iMac inauguration. 

And yash, it's all good. Of course, if you grab any pics of me with my pants down (there might just be a few of those), keep them to yourself.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 9, 2008)

A warning to all the non-iPhoners (shame! shame! ):

Now that there are three iPhone owners and one iPod touch owner in our midst, we'll (hopefully) be talking a lot about hacking the devices and stuff. And every time a software update comes out, that'll be pretty much the only thing we'll be babbling about. So, brace yourselves for the onslaught of iPhone posts. 

Here's what an unlocked Labyrinth level looks like (there are even more scary ones out there):

*img204.imageshack.us/img204/8749/img0001im7.jpg


And this is iDial:

*img169.imageshack.us/img169/3753/img0002md1.jpg

Awesome, right?


----------



## yash (Apr 9, 2008)

goobimama said:


> And yash, it's all good. Of course, if you grab any pics of me with my pants down (there might just be a few of those), keep them to yourself.



why would I ever want to *keep* them? LOL.


----------



## legolas (Apr 9, 2008)

^ ^well, i see you *draw* every day!   
just kidding.


----------



## yash (Apr 9, 2008)

what is that supposed to mean? no seriously, I don't get the joke...


----------



## goobimama (Apr 9, 2008)

Finally got my Installer app working. Installing a couple of apps here and there. 

What say you boys put down a little list of the cool ones you tried out?


----------



## goobimama (Apr 9, 2008)

Okay I am on a quest to get PDFs on my iPhone. 

That PDFs app requires some SSH stuff which scares the hell out of me. For now I've used the Apache server of my iMac, hosted the PDFs on it, and whenever I need to view a PDF, I visit my iMacs web address and view them. Apparently Safari cannot open large PDF files? I tried a 36MB one and it said the PDF was too large to open. Smaller files like 4MB and such open up really well. 

Anyone else have any views on getting PDFs on iPhone? How easy is this SSH thing?


----------



## aryayush (Apr 9, 2008)

It's pretty easy, actually. Launch Cuberduck (it's in your Applications folder), set the server to the one shown in your Wi-Fi network configuration (most probably, '192.168.1.1/2/3/4'), set the Protocol to SFTP, enter 'root' as the username and 'alpine' or 'dottie' as the password (whichever works).

Hit Connect.

Done.


----------



## narangz (Apr 9, 2008)

Milind, is your broadband working now?


----------



## aryayush (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes, it is. He's over the moon about it. He couldn't even believe that an audio chat was possible in India over the Internet.

You should've seen the look on his face when we had a video conference. 



ring_wraith said:


> BTW... new version of the iPhone due out sooner than expected. Sorry to rain on your parade.





iMav said:


> mossberg says 3g in iphone in 60 days


Mossberg just kidding about that whole "3G iPhone in 60 days" thing
Mossberg Takes Back 3G iPhone in 60 Days Quote
SAI: Walt Mossberg has no clue when the iPhone 3G will ship

I told you so.

I hope this serves as a reminder for the future. Almost every rumour about Apple is generally based on anonymous tipsters (who might or might not exist) and false assumptions and hardly any of them ever turn out to be true. When even someone as famous as Walt Mossberg can so publicly lie about something Apple is about to do, how hard is it for some unknown entity to spread false rumours? You've already seen how these rumour sites jump on every single hint of a rumour.

What basis do any of you have to trust these stupid rumours? None at all.

I hope this will put a stop to you guys believing all the crap that is published in the media about what Apple is about to do in the future. Barring Steve Jobs, a few of his closest minions and select people from the media (who're always under strict NDAs, mind you, and would never violate them), no one gets to know what Apple is doing and which product they are about to release in future. Apart from the rare leaks that happen sometimes, usually only a day or two before the official announcement, almost every rumour about Apple turns out to be untrue.

I'd written about this Apple rumour phenomenon in detail on Apple Matters. Feel free to give it a once over if you're so inclined.


----------



## narangz (Apr 9, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Yes, it is. He's over the moon about it. He couldn't even believe that an audio chat was possible in India over the Internet.
> 
> You should've seen the look on his face when we had a video conference.



Thank you, Aayush! 

Milind, will you be able to help me now? I just need the logo & header thingy now.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 9, 2008)

@arya

how did you and Milind have Video conference ?? I know you've used iChat but with what account ?? I am dying to experience that thing!!

And what does this supposed to mean iChat/AIM: aryayush@mac.com Is that a .mac account ?? I thought you denied having it!!


----------



## ring_wraith (Apr 9, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Yes, it is. He's over the moon about it. He couldn't even believe that an audio chat was possible in India over the Internet.
> 
> You should've seen the look on his face when we had a video conference.
> 
> ...



I see your point, but speculation _is _Geek food. Can't expect us to stop, can you? Another one of my favourite forums actually has an entire section on speculation!


----------



## yash (Apr 9, 2008)

oh! god! I thought jamesbond was supposed to be intelligent. the question about a @mac.com username and a .mac account has been discussed so many times here before. you don't have to pay anything to get a @mac.com id to use on the apple discussion forums or ichat. but a .mac account has to be paid for. that involves web hosting, email, and back to my mac services...


----------



## preshit.net (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a @mac.com account. I don't use it though


----------



## iMav (Apr 9, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Mossberg just kidding about that whole "3G iPhone in 60 days" thing
> Mossberg Takes Back 3G iPhone in 60 Days Quote
> SAI: Walt Mossberg has no clue when the iPhone 3G will ship


 i read this morning was gonna post it but then reminded me of my erarlier post and was expecting u would do this  however whats the fun if there are no speculations, the momentary grief of spending 27k  

in other news, my cousin who bought an iphone has learnt the lesson the hard way - he dropped his iphone the result - a broken screen, though it makes no difference he can buy a new 1 whenever he wants to but now iv got his eyes set on the nokia n800


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 9, 2008)

There's some issue with the iTunes updater and it's not donloading the thing for some reason. 

Here's the error message:
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3118/2401493214_d4eeb56344_o.png

P.S: The internet connection is fine.


----------



## narangz (Apr 9, 2008)

^^The update site has some problem, I guess.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh. So this Twitter for iPhone thing is a new thing eh! Little did I know. Browsing my way through the installer app I found this twitter thing. And I remember Preshit had mentioned that Twitter wasn't there for iPhone.


----------



## preshit.net (Apr 9, 2008)

It's still not as good though. I'm still using the Web UI on the iPhone if I'm wandering outside.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 9, 2008)

yash said:


> oh! god! I thought jamesbond was supposed to be intelligent.



Oh God what a mistake you've done !! You see its not just appearances but names can be deceptive too...


----------



## goobimama (Apr 9, 2008)

^^ Although I knew from the start that this dude was no rocket scientist


----------



## aryayush (Apr 10, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> how did you and Milind have Video conference ?? I know you've used iChat but with what account ?? I am dying to experience that thing!!


iChat supports three protocols: AIM (.Mac), Jabber (Google Talk) and Bonjour. As long as the other person has iChat too, and both of you have a decent Internet connection, you can have a video chat with him using any of the supported protocols. In other words, you can have a video chat using iChat with only your Mac using buddies.



jamesbond007 said:


> And what does this supposed to mean iChat/AIM: aryayush@mac.com Is that a .mac account ?? I thought you denied having it!!


I denied paying for it, yes, but I never denied having it. Once you create a .Mac account, you get a free trial of sixty days. If you don't pay to have it continued, all the cool things such as email, back to my Mac, sunchronisation, etc. expire after said period, but you get to keep the registered .Mac handle for free to use for iChatting up your buddies. Get it? 



iMav said:


> my cousin who bought an iphone has learnt the lesson the hard way - he dropped his iphone the result - a broken screen


Pic(s) or it didn't happen.


----------



## yash (Apr 10, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ Although I knew from the start that this dude was no rocket scientist



oh boy! you crack me up!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 10, 2008)

LOL!! Intelligent people CANNOT breathe without google!!

@aryayush
Thanks, I thought after 60 days video chatting with .mac also expires


----------



## aryayush (Apr 10, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> LOL!! Intelligent people CANNOT breathe without google!!


What brought this on?


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 10, 2008)

Anyone had issues with the iTunes updater thing? Any other alternate way to update my iTunes?


----------



## aryayush (Apr 10, 2008)

Of course.

Just download it from apple/itunes/download.


----------



## iMav (Apr 10, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Pic(s) or it didn't happen.




*img137.imageshack.us/img137/1807/imag0003mr5.jpg
By mAV3


----------



## aryayush (Apr 10, 2008)

This is one of the hardest levels of Labyrinth. Yash had asked for a screenshot.

*img181.imageshack.us/img181/2658/img00022km4.jpg


This is what my home screen looked like yesterday:

*img139.imageshack.us/img139/2690/img0001xl5.jpg


And this is what it looks like today:

*img179.imageshack.us/img179/7318/img0002lx5.jpg


Pretty neat, huh? 8)


----------



## goobimama (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow! That looks awesome! Does the guruji mind letting out a few details? Or is it a trade secret?


----------



## yash (Apr 10, 2008)

what's isnake like?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 10, 2008)

@aryayush

You are making us jealous with those screen shots!!!


----------



## preshit.net (Apr 10, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Wow! That looks awesome! Does the guruji mind letting out a few details? Or is it a trade secret?



Please enlighten me too, oh guruji


----------



## ring_wraith (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice icons you got there! Do you _really_ have to strain my resistance further?


----------



## goobimama (Apr 10, 2008)

Guys. I was nicely fiddling around with my iPhone (iPhone here = Apple iPhone). Suddenly I had to look up when someone walked in. Everything was blurry! Must have been staring at the holy grail for a little too long. Damn this thing is addictive!


----------



## preshit.net (Apr 10, 2008)

Woohoo ! Got myself the theme too.

The Holy Grail huh ? Hmmm


----------



## goobimama (Apr 10, 2008)

I love showing off with this thing! Just a month ago all these folkses were showing me their N98s and W890is. Now I just casually slip the phone out and keep it on the table. "WTF!" From that point on no other phone is seen around. Not even if the Pope calls. 

(So much blasphemy. I'm sure I'm going to be punished for this)


----------



## preshit.net (Apr 10, 2008)

*img.skitch.com/20080410-cxt8j6ypnb1p6ciqa51d68p5y2.preview.jpg


----------



## ring_wraith (Apr 10, 2008)

^^ Damn, that almost too realistic to be allowed. 

@goobi, no N98, not yet anyway. And yeah, an iPhone has that effect on people. The endless stream of reviews, pictures and videos could not prepare me for the first time I used one.



iMav said:


> *img137.imageshack.us/img137/1807/imag0003mr5.jpg
> By mAV3



Super ouch. Tho the pic is really blurry, and I can't really make out anything.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hmm guys here use Holy grail !! Well, release iPhone in India officially and it won't be that anymore. I am pretty much sure with in half a month of release its gonna touch 1Million mark. I don't understand why Steve Jobs underestimates Indian Mobile market. Macs and iPhones are totally different in terms of consumer demands, while Macs may not attract folks, iPhone, I bet will create history!!

P.S
In my town N95s and N81s are pretty common, so iPhones got a huge potential anywhere else


----------



## aryayush (Apr 11, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Wow! That looks awesome! Does the guruji mind letting out a few details? Or is it a trade secret?


It is, but I don't mind letting you guys in on it. The previous one is the Stickers theme and the next one is WoodenREALIZE. Both the themes are for Customize 2 beta.



yash said:


> what's isnake like?


Though it is fun to play it with the help of the accelerometer, it definitely would be more efficient if played using physical buttons.



goobimama said:


> Guys. I was nicely fiddling around with my iPhone (iPhone here = Apple iPhone). Suddenly I had to look up when someone walked in. Everything was blurry! Must have been staring at the holy grail for a little too long. Damn this thing is addictive!


Tell me about it. I haven't gotten any work done ever since I bought this damned thing! I'm actually quite pissed, though more at my being easily distracted than the phone itself.

Applications and games I recommend:
4Balls – Two player game where you have to arrange four balls together.
Apollo – IM client which supports AIM and MSN.
AppFlow – Browse your applications in Cover Flow mode.
Capture – Screenshot utility.
Converter – Units converter.
Flashlight – Useful if you don't have a matchstick and are stuck in the dark.
Hockey – Two player Air Hockey game that is just plain cool.
iCopter – Simple, addictive game.
iCube – Rubik's cube.
iDial – Go back to the days of classic telephony.
iSnake – Classic snake games gets accelerometer friendly.
Labyrinth – Do I need to describe it?
PenguinPanic – Another accelerometer based side scrolling game.
Pysl – Call/SMS filtering, among other things.
Ringtones – Make ringtones out of the songs on your iPhone.
Touchpad – Use your iPhone screen like a trackpad for Macs and PCs.
Wallpaper – Great way to discover awesome new wallpapers.
weDict – Best dictionary application for the iPhone; boasts of a plugin architecture.

----------------

A must read article:
*Five Obvious Mistakes and How Apple Made them Work* -Chris Seibold, Apple Matters


----------



## goobimama (Apr 11, 2008)

I apologise for being an iPhone spammer, posting useless musings of this beautiful gadget. But here's something that might have slipped past you. Ever seen the spiffy little animation that follows after you move an email from say, trash to inbox? Try it out. Not the greatest thing since the Small Cat, but still, it's similar to that trash rattling


----------



## aryayush (Apr 11, 2008)

LOL! That's so freaking cool. 

All iPhone/iPod touch users here should pay a visit to *iphone.typingweb.com/ and complete their tests. They really do get you up to speed on the iPhone keyboard.

A review of the absolutely marvelous keyboard coming up soon.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 11, 2008)

You actually don't need to add the iphone. to the URL, it goes directly. I didn't, however, like the test cause you can't put a full stop with a double spacebar which totally puts you off your game. Nice interface though.


----------



## legolas (Apr 11, 2008)

aryayush said:


> A must read article:
> *Five Obvious Mistakes and How Apple Made them Work* -Chris Seibold, Apple Matters


ha ha ha... friggin'funny! 


> But where everything is hard to do on most phones, everything is easy to do on the iPhone. The contract is easy to understand, mail is easy to send, the internet is easy to browse, and it is very easy to take crappy pictures with the iPhone


----------



## aryayush (Apr 11, 2008)

I would appreciate it if you guys read about the *BarCamp trip to Mumbai, Goa and Pune* and let me know what you think of it (on the blog, not here).


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 11, 2008)

okay its time for non iphone users to take a lil break!!! The iPhone folks are creating a havoc, we can only imagine what they are talking!!!


----------



## aryayush (Apr 11, 2008)

We're still open to Mac related discussions, such you have any questions/problems/interesting tidbits to share. Remember, the iPhone is just the temporary mistress; our true love is still Mac OS X and Macs. 


My iPhone crapped out yesterday. Installer was crashing all the time, so I rebooted it, only to be stuck in a reboot cycle. I'm now going to jailbreak and unlock it using the PwnageTool. Let's see whether it works out any better this time round. This is fun.


----------



## ring_wraith (Apr 11, 2008)

Fun? Having a device crash, get stuck in a rebooting loop, and having to redo everything you did is _fun?_

Funny how it doesn't seem like _fun_ when it happens on Windows..... no, no... there it is an irrevocably obvious sign of how sucky Windows is.  

If the iPhone crashes, you suddenly burst my bubble.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 11, 2008)

Isnt talking about jailbreaking the iPhone and installing apps on it as illegal as installing os x on a pc?


----------



## iMav (Apr 11, 2008)

yes it is but u see this time its apple fan boys doing it so its fine


----------



## aryayush (Apr 11, 2008)

The practice of unlocking phones is not illegal in India (and in most other parts of the world too). 



ring_wraith said:


> Fun? Having a device crash, get stuck in a rebooting loop, and having to redo everything you did is _fun?_
> 
> Funny how it doesn't seem like _fun_ when it happens on Windows..... no, no... there it is an irrevocably obvious sign of how sucky Windows is.
> 
> If the iPhone crashes, you suddenly burst my bubble.


You miss one crucial point, my dear friend: the iPhone is neither officially available nor supported in India. It is locked to an American carrier and has to be unlocked using completely unsupported procedures put into place by unauthorised hackers using unofficial tools to make it work in India.

Thankfully, the hackers happen to be rather skilled at what they do and therefore, the risks are at a minimum and it is quite possible to use the iPhone in India and have it perform stably.

I, however, didn't buy the iPhone unofficially because I wanted stable performance. I don't even have much use for a mobile phone. I bought the phone primarily because I wanted to be on the cutting edge. Even when I was buying it, I was not only prepared but was actually looking forward to restoring, unlocking and jailbreaking it myself. I wanted to try out the latest beta firmwares from Apple before everyone else gets to have a chance to use them, install the best applications, etc.

My iPhone didn't crap out due to some problem with the phone. The problem was with one of the many unsupported beta applications I had installed. I was prepared for that eventuality and that won't stop me have a go at it again. Last time, I jailbroke and unlocked it using a less than ideal method. This time, I'm using the best one available.

This is fun for a geek (by a layman's definition) like me.

Having to maintain the upkeep of a legally purchased, publicly available and supported operating system from the largest software company in the world and tolerate its frequent crashes and error-proneness is not fun at all. If Mac OS X completely crashed on me someday and I had to reinstall the whole thing, you won't find me declaring that fun at all. In fact, I was pretty miffed at Apple yesterday when the official solution for a little problem I had was to reboot Mac OS X and declared it quite publicly on Twitter. It's pretty much a routine solution on Windows and no one even notices it when they're told to restart Windows because no icons would show up on their desktop or Internet Explorer won't open any webpage.

I may not be an ideal person, but I think I know how to differentiate right from wrong and I hope the difference is clear to you as well now.


----------



## iMav (Apr 11, 2008)

using the iphone with any carrier other than contractual carrier is a breach of terms very much like installing the osx on non-apple hardware  u know this as good as i do, so cut ur holier than thou attitude


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 11, 2008)

^Yes.

And according to your point, even installing Mac OS X on a pc , is fine in india.
Then why do the mods allow this topic to live, while they dont let us to discuss abt Mac OS X on pc?


----------



## aryayush (Apr 11, 2008)

There _is_ a difference. You're not installing a legally purchased copy of Mac OS X on a PC. You're downloading a patched one off the Internet (even if you do buy a legal copy, which no one does).

So yeah, you're doing something that is illegal and punishable by law if you install Mac OS X on a PC, we're not. Stop trying to play spoilsport.

------------------

iPhone users: Legality debatable

Absolutely must-bookmark link. It has links to all firmware files (freely and legally downloadable from Apple's own website) and instructions on how to do all sorts of crazy things with your iPhone.

They don't help you with the illegal stuff though, like getting the 2.0 beta firmware. I hope the naysayers and cynics can see the fine line between legality and illegality through this example.


----------



## ring_wraith (Apr 11, 2008)

@aayush, that still sounds funky to me. Don't you have to re-copy all your songs, contacts et al when you restore the iPhone? 

That's not fun. Not even to a geek. 

I personally enjoy modding my PSP, which also runs on an unofficial firmware unauthorised by Sony, and I use several unofficial apps and not once has it forced me to restore everything. And even if it did, I wouldn't call it fun for sure.

-==-Added after reading latest post-==-

Apple allows people to freely and legally modify their firmware? That's open-source if I'm not mistaken. Kudos to them if that's true.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 11, 2008)

Fine. Agreed. Installing OS X is illegal.

Now , what about breaking the contract you made with Apple and AT&T when you bought it?

I'm not playing spoilsport, I'm just asking you why an equally illegal(In My Opinion) topic is let to run.

And if you still think, i'm just spoiling your fun, please say so in the next post and you wont hear from me on this topic again.

Cheers.


----------



## iMav (Apr 11, 2008)

cmon arya dont run around the bush u know its illegal


----------



## ring_wraith (Apr 11, 2008)

Okay, I actually went through the License Agreement of the iPhone Software and have come to the conclusion that unlocking the iPhone is indeed, illegal. 

Apple states that when you purchase the iPhone, you own _only_ the iPhone, while Apple still owns the software. You only purchase a license to use the software. Therefore, this can by no means be deemed as open-source. 

This is exactly opposite to any Linux distro. When you obtain [can't say purchase] a distro, it becomes your property and you are completely free to modify it, and re-distribute the modified or un-modified software. 

As you know, any software that is _not _ open source *cannot be legally modified. * Unlocking the iPhone involves modification of the iPhone's firmware, which is, as said above, illegal. If there was an unlocking method which involved the use of_* only*_ hardware, then it would be legal as the iPhone itself is your property and you may do as you see fit with it.

@aayush, the link you provided above to allow iPhone users to download the firmware files is only to felicitate restoring the iPhone should there arise a problem [like in your case]. It by no means is meant to provide you with the files so that you may modify them. Exactly like Sony providing the firmware updates.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 11, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> Okay, I actually went through the License Agreement of the iPhone Software and have come to the conclusion that unlocking the iPhone is indeed, illegal.
> 
> Apple states that when you purchase the iPhone, you own _only_ the iPhone, while Apple still owns the software. You only purchase a license to use the software. Therefore, this can by no means be deemed as open-source.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the detailed analysis!
Could you please post a source to where you got the license?

Btw, Just FYI, you can modify GPL'ed code as long as you acknowledge the original coder.


----------



## ring_wraith (Apr 11, 2008)

Even if you can modify it, the original coder/owner has to be fine with it. And news flash, Apple and AT&T are not. 

Source :
*www.apple.com/legal/sla/


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 11, 2008)

^Thanx.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 11, 2008)

> There is a difference. You're not installing a legally purchased copy of Mac OS X on a PC. You're downloading a patched one off the Internet (even if you do buy a legal copy, which no one does).


I have a legally purchased Mac OS X version whatever . May I install it on my PC and ask for help here? 



> Stop trying to play spoilsport.


So you technically *know* that its illegal and still supporting it. However if any other Tom , Dick or Harry says it is some kind of criminal offense. 



> They don't help you with the illegal stuff though, like getting the 2.0 beta firmware. I hope the naysayers and cynics can see the fine line between legality and illegality through this example.



Yes I can. Read the following.


> (c) Except as and only to the extent permitted by applicable law, or by licensing terms governing use of open-sourced components included with the iPhone Software or iPhone Software Updates, you may not copy, decompile, reverse engineer, disassemble, attempt to derive the source code of, decrypt, modify, or create derivative works of the iPhone Software, iPhone Software Updates, or any part thereof. Any attempt to do so is a violation of the rights of Apple and its licensors of the iPhone Software and iPhone Software
> Updates. If you breach this restriction, you may be subject to prosecution and damages.



I could go on with more but I believe you wouldn't care nonetheless. Afterall you just don't want us to be the spoilsport . Oh and the exemptions made with the DMCA is only valid in the US. The one exception which allows to unlock their phones for use with another wireless provider. It does *NOT* support anything more than that.



> Okay, I actually went through the License Agreement of the iPhone Software and have come to the conclusion that unlocking the iPhone is indeed, illegal.


Thank God someone else sees that it is illegal.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 11, 2008)

OK. I've no clue about laws and whatnot, so if you say so, I guess I agree. The only reason I was debating is because of the several discussions I've seen over the course of my using Macs, I've never seen anyone question the illegality of installing Mac OS X on a PC and whenever people have questioned the illegality of unlocking an iPhone, the major share of repliers have declared that it is not illegal.

But you're the lawyer type around these parts, so I adhere to what you're saying. I only think that because AT&T is not present in India and Apple is still profiting from the phone, I'm not harming anyone by unlocking it for personal use.

If mods don't want us to, we won't discuss ways to unlock it on this forum. Discussing all other aspects of the iPhone is still permitted though, so no one should have a problem with that. 

If some mod could clarify this for us, we would be grateful indeed.



ring_wraith said:


> @aayush, that still sounds funky to me. Don't you have to re-copy all your songs, contacts et al when you restore the iPhone?
> 
> That's not fun. Not even to a geek.


You can spot a Windows user speaking anywhere in a crowd. 

See, the problem is that you've never really got a chance to use Apple stuff, so you don't know that Apple takes care of all that **** for you. After restoring my iPhone, which took all of two minutes, I just connected it to the Mac and this screen appeared in iTunes:

*img87.imageshack.us/img87/6493/setupyouriphonepp1.jpg

See? Recopying "all my songs, contacts et al" is not as elaborate a procedure as you might think. After I hit that one button, it restored my iPhone to its previous state, with everything properly in place, in about twenty minutes. I didn't have to do anything to have that backup taken and I didn't have to do anything to have it restored. It's all taken care of for me. That's certainly not _not_ fun.



ring_wraith said:


> I personally enjoy modding my PSP, which also runs on an unofficial firmware unauthorised by Sony, and I use several unofficial apps and not once has it forced me to restore everything.


That's because it has been out for years now and all the hacks and procedures are established, well tested and stable. Give the iPhone some time. The PwnageTool from iPhone Dev Team already looks promising.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 11, 2008)

Thank you for seeing it as the legal aspects are .


----------



## iMav (Apr 11, 2008)

dude makes no difference carry on  just fooling around  as a matter of fact, i shall know a few things abt the iphone myself


----------



## aryayush (Apr 11, 2008)

OK. This is just plain freaking awesome! The only thing I was regretting about having to restore the phone was losing my notes and text messages. Well, guess what, iTunes restored them too.

OMG! This is like that TextEdit auto-saving my document moment. Completely unexpected and totally welcome. Thank you, Apple. You're the best friggin' company on Earth! 

(You don't think that was over the top, do you?)


----------



## iMav (Apr 11, 2008)

^^ the same is with ipods too


----------



## ring_wraith (Apr 11, 2008)

aryayush said:


> See? Recopying "all my songs, contacts et al" is not as elaborate a procedure as you might think. After I hit that one button, it restored my iPhone to its previous state, with everything properly in place, in about twenty minutes. I didn't have to do anything to have that backup taken and I didn't have to do anything to have it restored. It's all taken care of for me. That's certainly not _not_ fun.



That's actually very nice. And if you read my original post, I was not sure, and hence asked a question.  

But come on, it may not not be fun, but it's not fun either. Waiting for 16GB of data to be copied over every-time it crashes. And considering how new the iPhone 'scene' is, that should be fairly often. 

Don't you think this is one place Apple screwed up? Don't you think the restore should just restore the firmware without touching your personal files? It's been done before, so it's not impossible.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 11, 2008)

Well, if it can be done, by all means, it should.

All I'm saying is that even if it's not, the current situation is pretty good.

Also, crashes are not only not common, they are pretty much non-existent, if you don't go hunting for unstable sources for installer and experimenting with them (by default, it only allows you to install stable applications that won't crash the phone).

Really, I'm a twitchy person and would've been the first one complaining if there was anything to complain about.


----------



## ring_wraith (Apr 11, 2008)

I was under the assumption that it crashes on a regular basis. Actually, I still am. I mean, it's barely been a week since you got one and already one crash. My s60 phone, which I experimented a lot with, crashed like once in 15 days or so.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Apr 11, 2008)

anyone knows how to theme leopard .i wnat aqua 10.0 beta theme for leopard


----------



## goobimama (Apr 11, 2008)

Mobile Safari crashes on me sometimes. Although it does restore all the tabs (if that's what they are called) when you launch it again. Besides that nothing else has crashed of mine. Installer.app did give problems first, so I restored my iPhone and now installer works fine. And yes, me too was surprised that it restores all SMS messages and such. 

(@aayush, Yash: That problem is solved. Must have been their slow website).


----------



## aryayush (Apr 11, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> I was under the assumption that it crashes on a regular basis. Actually, I still am. I mean, it's barely been a week since you got one and already one crash. My s60 phone, which I experimented a lot with, crashed like once in 15 days or so.


Preshit and Tanmay have had an iPhone each for a while now and neither seems to have had any severe crashes.

That's my last word on this issue. You may now believe what you will.


----------



## ring_wraith (Apr 11, 2008)

^^Kay. I will. Smiley is kinda an oxymoron though.


----------



## yash (Apr 11, 2008)

oh god! I cannot even remember how many times safari crashed on me! It was really annoying. because with each crash, I loose all the play count, last played data on the ipod touch.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 11, 2008)

^^^ 
*epiphany version 1.4.7 for Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard*

Epiphany is a nice clean, sync with KISS ideology browser  It is available with webkit backend(experimental) or gecko backend!


----------



## ring_wraith (Apr 11, 2008)

yash said:


> oh god! I cannot even remember how many times safari crashed on me! It was really annoying. because with each crash, I loose all the play count, last played data on the ipod touch.



Are you saying one little application crash lead to a full restore? That too safari? 

WTF? This is the future?


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 11, 2008)

aryayush said:


> See? Recopying "all my songs, contacts et al" is not as elaborate a procedure as you might think. After I hit that one button, it restored my iPhone to its previous state, with everything properly in place, in about twenty minutes. I didn't have to do anything to have that backup taken and I didn't have to do anything to have it restored. It's all taken care of for me. That's certainly not _not_ fun.


 
Hey, MyPhoneExplorer does that for my K750i too & it costs a fraction of iphone....

oh well, seems like U don't like learning things at all.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 12, 2008)

In my case it just crashes and brings me to the Slide to Unlock screen. Nothing else is affected. And praka, we are talking about mobile-safari here. Desktop Safari is rock solid as far as I can tell.


----------



## yash (Apr 12, 2008)

no, it does not lead to 'restore' but the play count and last played, unplayed status of podcast, etc, is stored in a volatile memory... so to speak. And if the phone experiences a crash, or the springboard is restarted, like after installing an application, that data is erased.


----------



## ring_wraith (Apr 12, 2008)

yash said:


> no, it does not lead to 'restore' but the play count and last played, unplayed status of podcast, etc, is stored in a volatile memory... so to speak. And if the phone experiences a crash, or the springboard is restarted, like after installing an application, that data is erased.



Whew! You nearly had me losing faith in the iPhone there. 

But _all_ played counters are stored in volatile memory? That's kinda weird...


----------



## aryayush (Apr 12, 2008)

1. Though Safari has never crashed for me yet (it does slow down to a crawl when typing something on this forum), it is quite a common problem from what I hear.

2. The volatile memory thing makes sense, at least to me. I plug my iPhone into the Dock whenever it is at hand, so the date gets synched. In any case, I don't care about the play counts and all. But yeah, if they're getting erased with Safari crashes, it _is_ a problem.

3. Stop being so paranoid.  I'm not saying that you should like/not like the phone or anything else from Apple, but stop reading everything we say with suspicion.


----------



## preshit.net (Apr 12, 2008)

Do any of you guys use "The Unarchiver" here ?

It's a great decompressor, but today, I found out that it does not decompress files with a password ? It asks for the password, but then says command not found.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 12, 2008)

The Unarchiver is my default rar manager. It's great but free. It has other issues tha password thing like it starts to unrar files which have not yet complete and we can't close/quit the application.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 12, 2008)

That thing works fine for me. If the thing is pass protected, it asks for a pass, I enter it and it decompresses the file. So far no probs


----------



## yash (Apr 12, 2008)

aryayush said:


> 3. Stop being so paranoid.  I'm not saying that you should like/not like the phone or anything else from Apple, but stop reading everything we say with suspicion.



exactly my thoughts.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 12, 2008)

DARK LORD said:


> Do any of you guys use "The Unarchiver" here ?
> 
> It's a great decompressor, but today, I found out that it does not decompress files with a password ? It asks for the password, but then says command not found.


I use RAR Expander. It's free and does the job exactly as it should. No problems thus far.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 13, 2008)

Am I the only idiot here who uses stuffit? That app sucks like anything yet I continue to use it cause of some weird attachment I've got to it since early iBook days. No problems unzipping and such, it always perfoms well. 

And I wonder what this forum bug is. Sometimes the keyboard takes ages to register what I've typed, sometimes it is superfast. Only the keyboard though.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 13, 2008)

Same here. The slowness is more common though, so much so that I've stopped visiting this forum using the iPhone.


----------



## krazzy (Apr 13, 2008)

Posting this from the Windows version of Safari. Its really cool and finally after all these days I realize that the little squares in the user titles of all the macboys are actually Apple logos. Text however looks a bit fuzzy though in this compared to Firefox.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 13, 2008)

See the first post of this thread now.


----------



## narangz (Apr 13, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Posting this from the Windows version of Safari. Its really cool and finally after all these days I realize that the little squares in the user titles of all the macboys are actually Apple logos. *Text however looks a bit fuzzy* though in this compared to Firefox.



That's the reason I am not using it.

Plus it ignores some tags. 
See here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=796122&postcount=102


----------



## getpriyanth (Apr 13, 2008)

hey room,

how is everyone... i am participating after loooong time...

check out this link and there is a RUMOR saying that this is VIRUS for mac..... lol

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBJQ5085kSo


----------



## krazzy (Apr 13, 2008)

aryayush said:


> See the first post of this thread now.


Was that for me?


----------



## goobimama (Apr 13, 2008)

As for fuzzy text in Safari, just turn off font smoothening in the preferences. It takes a little while getting used to, but once you are there, there is no going back. Try not to look at the negative and focus on the positive. 

The guruji has spoken


----------



## aryayush (Apr 13, 2008)

Come online on Google Talk, _guruji_.



krazzy said:


> Was that for me?


Yes, it was. Just wanted to show you the giant, orange Apple logo since you'd mentioned it.


----------



## yash (Apr 13, 2008)

why did u remove the profile thing?


----------



## narangz (Apr 13, 2008)

goobimama said:


> As for fuzzy text in Safari, just turn off font smoothening in the preferences. It takes a little while getting used to, but once you are there, there is no going back. Try not to look at the negative and focus on the positive.
> 
> The guruji has spoken




Nah it doesn't help. Atleast not on my PC/Monitor.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 13, 2008)

I wanna organize Hindi songs in my iTunes library, so I need metadata for all the albums. Is there any site that provides us the metadata ( Album, Artist, Genre etc ) for hindi songs ??


----------



## krazzy (Apr 13, 2008)

goobimama said:


> As for fuzzy text in Safari, just turn off font smoothening in the preferences. It takes a little while getting used to, but once you are there, there is no going back. Try not to look at the negative and focus on the positive.
> 
> The guruji has spoken


When I turn off font smoothening, some of the fonts don't look very nice. When I increase it, the bold font becomes fuzzy. I'm keeping it on default. I'll probably get used to it. Because I've decided to permanently switch over to Safari. The look of the software itself is so classy everything else looks just plain ugly now. Plus as a browser it works well too and does all that a good browser is supposed to do.



aryayush said:


> Yes, it was. Just wanted to show you the giant, orange Apple logo since you'd mentioned it.


Oh, didn't notice it at first. I thought it was just an image. Then I fired up Firefox and loaded the same page only to see a big, orange question mark.


----------



## yash (Apr 13, 2008)

I google it. wikipedia page for some movies lists the songs and artists.. IMDB and musicindiaonline also have good info. but i usually crossreference them before entering in my library.

*img215.imageshack.us/img215/3186/picture2wj6.png

screenshot of my playlist 'desi'


----------



## aryayush (Apr 13, 2008)

yash said:


> why did u remove the profile thing?


Oh, if you guys actually helped out with it, mentioned your favourite Macs, applications, what Apple stuff you own, etc., it might've made sense. Right now it was just crappy.

If you guys want a profile, answer these questions:
Name:
Age:
Location:
Website:
Mac(s):
Favourite application:
iPhone: Yes/No
iPod:
Other Apple stuff:
Apple stuff you'd like to own:

Add any other field if you want.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 13, 2008)

Name: Ashwin
Age: young
Location: Chennai
Website: *ashwinr.com/
Mac(s): 15" MacBook Pro
Favourite application: iTunes and Aperture
iPhone: No
iPod: 4 GB Nano and 1 GB Shuffle
Other Apple stuff: None
Apple stuff you'd like to own: iPhone and Mac Pro + 21" Cinema Display


----------



## narangz (Apr 13, 2008)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Age: young



LOL!  O c'mon doc. You are not a gal


----------



## aryayush (Apr 13, 2008)

Let us know your Twitter handles too. And Ashwin, out with the age dude, or I'll just put thirty-five there.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 13, 2008)

ame: Milind Michael Alvares
Age: 22
Location: Goa. 365 days on holiday. 
Website: goobimama.blogspot.com
Mac(s): iMac core duo 20" (Old, White, and fat), iBook G4. 
Favourite applications: Coda (dreamweaver sucks ball), Quicksilver, iWork. 
iPhone: Yes. And its awesome!
iPod: Shuffle 2G
Other Apple stuff: Leather iPod case? 
Apple stuff you'd like to own: Mac Pro. MacBook _Air
Twitter handle: goobimama._


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 13, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Let us know your Twitter handles too. And Ashwin, out with the age dude, or I'll just put thirty-five there.


Not into Twitter.


----------



## yash (Apr 13, 2008)

ok, I guess this can be fun.
Name: Yash Gupta
Age: 20... you'll have to change this next july anyways..
Location: Between Animation at sheridan and rotting in India for the rest of my life
Website: *yashrg.deviantart.com
Mac: 15 inch macbook pro core 2 duo
Favourite apple application: imovie 08.
ipod: started with 512mB ipod shuffle RIP. 8GB ipod touch
Other Apple stuff: none.
Apple stuff I'd like to own: A Mac pro ofcourse!
twitter:yashrg

@milind just to put it out there, I'm a design person, not a programmer and I hate coding.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 13, 2008)

@drgrudge,
You profile is the one with the most N/As. Not good.

Now to get these profiles onto shaadi.com and find ourselves some Macgirls.


----------



## yash (Apr 13, 2008)

LOL. i don't need shaadi.com I'll just go to the nearest apple store to pick up girls. 

and aayush, I said favourite *apple* application.. there's a difference. My all time favourite applications would be photoshop,illustrator,lightroom and skype.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 14, 2008)

Pick any two man and and I'll put them in.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 14, 2008)

Net connection seems stable. No disconnections for 1 hour. Fires up mail, and does the sync thing. Ten minutes later...

Finally! I get to use Mail the way it was meant to be! IMAP is awesome! Works really well with the iPhone (although I don't think the emails are transferred on syncing eh?). To infinity, and beyond. Now, I will start looking clearly.


----------



## yash (Apr 14, 2008)

no, emails are downloaded via wifi/network on the ipod touch/iphone mail aplication.
@aryayush... ok, skype and lightroom.


----------



## yash (Apr 14, 2008)

Remember when I told azeem how to organize albums in itunes? well, it doesn't seem to work for me on this particular album. I have almost all the settings the same. Any guesses what the problem might be? *img155.imageshack.us/img155/4812/picture4qu0.th.png

I also checked the file location, and they are all in the same folder. which means itunes KNOWS they are all part of same album.

I created a new itunes library and imported the same files in it and this time, everything is working fine...


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 14, 2008)

yash said:


> I google it. wikipedia page for some movies lists the songs and artists.. IMDB and musicindiaonline also have good info. but i usually crossreference them before entering in my library.



Wikipedia, IMDB and the respective movie site is what I generally use for tagging, but its painful you know, hence I had this wild imagination that there must be a site with metadata for all the Hindi Movie songs. Thanks anyways!!

As for those profiles thing, I am a bit paranoid when it comes to disclosing personal info on sites. Many of you may not find it a big deal but I hate the idea that someone can get my details from a site. But if anyone is making his personal address book or something like that and want to have my details, I'll happily do it...

Name : Mohammad Azeemuddin
Age : 25
Location : Nalgonda
Mac : MacBook
Favorite Apple app : QuickSilver, Transmissions
iPhone : No.
iPod : No. Owned iPod Classic for a very long time though.
Other Apple Stuff : None
Apple Stuff I like to own : Mac Pro ( like in I am legend ), Time Capsule and                          
                                    Cinema Display
Twitter : have one but don't remember and don't use it !!
Favorite Movies : The Matrix, Fight Club, Forrest Gump
Favorite Actress : Charlize Theron, Jessica Alba, Drew Barrymore

Sorry, but I thought the last two are very important I guess..


----------



## goobimama (Apr 14, 2008)

^^ Dude! You forgot about Anna Kornikova?
--------------------------------

A couple of spaces tricks (picked up from here and there of course)

Bring all windows into Space 1: Invoke the spaces view (F8) and then press C to bring all the windows into Space 1. Pressing C again puts them back where they came from in case you hit c by accident. 

See all windows in all spaces: Press F8 and then press F9 to invoke Expose while in Spaces view. Looks pretty cool if you have couple of videos playing in different spaces. 

Make Finder appear in all spaces: The Finder.app is not in the applications folder. Which means that if you don't make it appear in "Every Space", then if you have a Finder window open in Space 1, and you click outside of another app in space 1, you are taken to Space 2 instead of focussing on the desktop. Very irritating. 
But the Finder.app is located in /System/Library/CoreServices. Just add the Finder.app and make it appear in "Every Space". No more bother. 

Adding apps to spaces: Sure you can click on the "+" button and add your apps. But a cooler way is to open up your Spaces pref pane as well as your applications window, and then just drag your apps into the spaces icons in your preference pane. Really fast.

Change delay for dragging windows between spaces:
Open up terminal > Type in defaults write com.apple.dock workspaces-edge-delay -float *0.5*. The bolded number is your delay in seconds. default is 0.75.


----------



## dinesh72 (Apr 14, 2008)

Name: Dinesh Nandoskar.
Age: 36 yrs.
Location: Nerul-Navi Mumbai(moving to seawoods soon), Algeria.
Mac: 15" MBP - latest in the community(enjoying multitouch tracpad).
Favorite Apple app: itunes, (Yet to explore others).
iPhone: No
iPod: 80GB classic(previous release)
Other apple stuff: None
Apple stuff I'd like to own:iphone,ipod touch(atleast 64GB),time capsule,iMac20"(soon when I move to new flat)
Twitter: Whats that?


----------



## goobimama (Apr 14, 2008)

The guys who make visualhub are crazy! You click the advanced settings and this is what you get. 

*img.skitch.com/20080414-du4dsd229wb7j5rpm2nh6p6uxn.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Apr 14, 2008)

LOL! That's awesome. 

Those Spaces tips might be helpful to others. I knew all of those. Good post though. Always appreciated and all. 

-----------------------

WOW! The profiles are looking really cool. We're a bunch of elitists. 

Where's Preshit?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 14, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ Dude! You forgot about Anna Kornikova?



Well if aryayush wants to add another column, (courtesy me)
My love : Anna Kournikova

*img.skitch.com/20080414-pg56t5jhtwdn29927wcbd2buj1.preview.jpgClick for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## goobimama (Apr 14, 2008)

@aayush: just trying to keep some mac info going around in the thread. 

------

Awesome iPhone app. Maps offline. It caches all the maps you visit so they show when you don't have a net connection.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 14, 2008)

As if there's any use at all for those maps in India.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 14, 2008)

The new Skitch sucks naa? With the "Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch" thing nagging. I had to use the URL and not use their copy code thing.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 15, 2008)

yep. The new snitch does indeed suck. But I guess they are just hinting about it finally going out of beta. Pretty sure they are going to charge soon.


----------



## iMav (Apr 15, 2008)

grudgy ask the admins to edit/remove the poll from the db directly  its kinda killing the 'eliteness' of the thread


----------



## goobimama (Apr 15, 2008)

Another awesome app for the iPhone. iSplit. Let's you split a bill among four people (get it? This app for designed for the popats!). Definitely staying on my home screen.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 15, 2008)

@goobimama's signature:
But why? Being a "loser" and a "geek" is so much more fun.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 15, 2008)

When did my siggy change! Being a geek is indeed so much fun. Must have been that darn Small Cat trying to freak out people.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 15, 2008)

[OT]

infact i named my new personal blog as beingageek .com  hehe but i'm no loser 

btw its not yet online  will work on it after my gdpi 

[/OT]

_


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 15, 2008)

goobi your siggies are always fun (to read and **** through).


----------



## goobimama (Apr 15, 2008)

To those who haven't read it. Aayush, you stay out of it. 



> *Mac clone maker vows to fight Apple's EULA in Court*
> 
> The Miami-based Mac clone vendor Psystar says that Apple's restrictive licensing terms violate US antitrust laws and wants to fight the Cupertino-based company in xourt. Psystar's cheap Mac alternative, which hit the Web on Monday and brought down the company's Website, costs about $399, but when run with Mac OS X Leopard represents a direct violation of Apple's end-user license agreement, which forbids third-party installations of Leopard, according to InformationWeek. A Psystar employee told the publication that they believe Apple's terms violate U.S. monopoly laws. "What if Microsoft said you could only install Windows on Dell computers?" the employee said. He also claimed that the company would continue sell the OpenMac system, despite the apparent violation of Apple's EULA.
> 
> ...


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 15, 2008)

^Hmm, Read abt this on engadget, 

First thoughts were that I'd read abt Apple suing them, guess these guys are taking that step before apple does 

And how can they actually install it from the original Leopard disk?,thought that wasnt possible.


----------



## iMav (Apr 15, 2008)

i remmber some 1 once said that apple does not follow a restrictive trade policy


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 15, 2008)

rayraven said:


> [...] And how can they actually install it from the original Leopard disk?,thought that wasnt possible.



actually they are not installing I guess.... they just give away a copy of OS X along with the system and some instructions... but not sure 

lemme read the engadget article again 


_


----------



## aryayush (Apr 15, 2008)

It's not possible with the official disk, of course, which is why they throw in the patched restore disk as well. They're going to get the crap sued out of them. Just you wait.


----------



## yash (Apr 15, 2008)

I think I read they've disappeared already.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 15, 2008)

The site had gone down, but it's back up again. They seem to be serious.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 16, 2008)

Does iTunes suck at video encoding or what?! I just converted a 25 minute TV show for iPhone with VisualHub in 6 minutes flat! And the resulting file size is 132MB. iTunes used to take like...a much longer time.... and the file size was 230MB for the same sized episode.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 16, 2008)

I think VisualHub has also cropped the video to be no larger than 480x320. iTunes does not do that, so you can have one copy for both the iPhone and your Mac.

In other news, I just bought (actually _bought_) Acquisition Pro for about Rs. 1,500. I hate LimeWire and Java and just couldn't take it any more.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 16, 2008)

@goobi
I thought QT Pro has an iPhone profile. I 've converted some 700mb movies of the famous ripper for my friends iPod Nano 3G with 'Movie to iPod' profile, although the conversion took 1 and half hour and little more than 1gb output size but the quality was flawless.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 16, 2008)

But it resizes your videos and makes them smaller. iTunes doesn't. That's why I prefer it.

Milind, please check it out and let me know whether VisualHub converted files are shrunk (dimension wise) or not.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 16, 2008)

Nope. Both the iTunes version and the Visualhub version have the same dimensions. I'm not sure about quality difference (I think it is slightly less than the iTunes version), but since the file size is much smaller than the iTunes version, I can deal with that. You know, I don't have these huge 16GB iPhones lying around. Besides, once it's on the iPhone, both the versions looks crystal clear. 

Will convert a movie today and see how the quality/size thing goes.

I should note that Visualhub doesn't do H264 encoding which is why it must be much faster. There is a tickbox which says "h264 encoding" and I haven't tried that yet to see any difference.

Okay VisualHub is the app of the month. It's funnier than it is efficient. Seriously! While encoding it said 16 minutes remaining. When the 16 minutes got up, the message down there was "...looks like I lied. File 1 is going to take it's own time...". Jokes like this all over the place!

Anyway. Encoding time for 700MB avi to iPhone (high quality setting). 16 minutes. 
File size: 687MB (yeah!).
Quality: Almost no difference in quality. 
End result: Milind jumping around and accidentally stepping on the tail of the great one.


----------



## dinesh72 (Apr 16, 2008)

I also used this iSquint 1.5.2 to convert movies to my ipod. first movie of 698mb got converted to 295mb in 25 minutes 640*272 to 320*144. It does make new copy so one good for playing on mac and other for ipod/iphone. For second movie I chose h264 encoder and it reported approx 30 min to finish and at the end said "looks I lied ----- movie will take its own time"!!!!!! It never finished it. End result was (when I cancelled) full video was present but audio was missing for most end part of it, also audio was out of sync by nearly 9 sec. I tried without h264 encoder but same result. 
MPEG streamclip plays full movie for conversion!!    
Any program for mac to correct audio out of sync (xvid / mp4).


----------



## goobimama (Apr 16, 2008)

Congrats on the 5000+ posts! We did it boys!


----------



## aryayush (Apr 16, 2008)

YAY! Here's to 5000 more posts full of idle gossip and hardly anything of any real world value. 

Thanks for pointing out VisualHub, in that case. Bye, bye, iTunes; hello, VisualHub!


----------



## goobimama (Apr 16, 2008)

Did anyone check out the Engadget Awards 2007? Apple has raked in a lot of them (obviously!).


----------



## cooldudie3 (Apr 16, 2008)

i have a question about Safari and tabs
can I make safari show the tab bar? I tried in preferences and couldn't
Is there a new tab button?
Also can you make links open in tabs rather than windows?

I like safari except the tabs problems


----------



## goobimama (Apr 16, 2008)

If there is no tab open, then it won't show the tab bar. You are talking about the windows version here right?

Once you have a tab open (Ctrl+T) or File > New Tab, you can double click the tab bar to create new tabs. 

You can right click a link and hit "Open in New Tab".
You can drag a link to the tab bar to open it in a new tab.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 16, 2008)

cooldudie3 - 
1. Make links open in Tab instead of Windows: 
Open Terminal and enter this:


> defaults write com.apple.Safari TargetedClicksCreateTabs -bool true



2. Tab Button
Just double click in the empty space in tab bar or use cmd-t


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh man I've wasted so many hours for converting movies into iPod, Visual Hub looks promising. I will try it and report back.

Congrats to everyone for 5000 posts. my prediction we will make 15000 posts by 2009.


----------



## yash (Apr 16, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I think VisualHub has also cropped the video to be no larger than 480x320. iTunes does not do that, so you can have one copy for both the iPhone and your Mac.
> 
> In other news, I just bought (actually _bought_) Acquisition Pro for about Rs. 1,500. I hate LimeWire and Java and just couldn't take it any more.



wow man. that's more than I've ever spent on software.
I wanted to ask u guys with iphones, have u tried fring yet? I used to use fring on my nokia E60 and it served me as a good IM client for all protocols and also enabled me to take calls on gtalk and skype. tho I can't say much about the audio quality, I think it was my connection..
I tried the chat and noticed that the textbox where one would type, is black and the text is black so its not visible before you send it.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 16, 2008)

Who was it that said the stocks widget only update US stocks? Here I am tracking BSE, Sesa Goa, and Birla all with charts and everything! This phone is freakin' awesome!


----------



## yash (Apr 16, 2008)

I need to know how much a airport extreme base station would cost in mumbai. I need to buy one for my home. Because while I was gone, my room was given to my niece. and the internet cable and modem is in that room. But I still want internet access 24/7 and preferably wireless N. if it comes with 500 gig storage, even better. haha!


----------



## goobimama (Apr 16, 2008)

Why not get it from the States? The Extreme costs 12k. The Time Capsule costs 15.5k (official price).


----------



## yash (Apr 16, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Why not get it from the States? The Extreme costs 12k. The Time Capsule costs 15.5k (official price).



because I don't have time to go to the states. My flight is on the 20th.

another question. I remember there was this wonderful file upload widget from a file hosting/sharing site. I just had to drop my file on the widget and it would be uploaded to the server, and I could give the link to anyone to download.
I know there are a couple other widgets that do it with ftp, but I don't have an ftp server.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 16, 2008)

Aayush knows the details of that one since he uses it.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 16, 2008)

No, I don't. Third party widgets don't work on my Mac, remember? 



yash said:


> wow man. that's more than I've ever spent on software.


Yes, this is the most I've ever spent on software too. It was an impulsive decision, which I'm _kinda_ regretting. I have lifetime upgrades though, so that's good.



yash said:


> I wanted to ask u guys with iphones, have u tried fring yet? I used to use fring on my nokia E60 and it served me as a good IM client for all protocols and also enabled me to take calls on gtalk and skype. tho I can't say much about the audio quality, I think it was my connection..
> I tried the chat and noticed that the textbox where one would type, is black and the text is black so its not visible before you send it.


It is supposed to be very buggy right now and there is a distinct lag in the audio transmission. Therefore, I decided to give it a skip. I'm not too big on VOIP anyway.



goobimama said:


> If there is no tab open, then it won't show the tab bar.


It will. When no tabs are open, just hit Shift-Ctrl-T, or go to 'View >> Show Tab Bar'. Now it will never hide the tab bar unless you specifically ask it to.



goobimama said:


> You can right click a link and hit "Open in New Tab".
> You can drag a link to the tab bar to open it in a new tab.


Or, the best way is to just keep the Ctrl button pressed while clicking on the link. It will open the link in a background tab. 



drgrudge said:


> cooldudie3 -
> 1. Make links open in Tab instead of Windows:
> Open Terminal and enter this:
> 
> ...


He isn't a Mac user.



goobimama said:


> Did anyone check out the Engadget Awards 2007? Apple has raked in a lot of them (obviously!).


LOL! Apple has won in practically every category they compete in. 

You know what I love most about the iPhone? You just come in, sit at your desk, put the iPhone into the Dock and it synchronises automatically, take the earphones out, the music stops, and plug them into your Mac. It's all so automatic and hassle-free. Apple is an absolutely mind-blowing company. Anyone who does not have an iPhone can't quite experience what digital convergence and simplicity is all about. This is quite possibly the best gadget _ever made_.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 17, 2008)

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2008/03/iphone-firmware-2-0-hands-on-22.jpg

WTF! The featured icon is the same as on the app-tap installer. Was this always the icon on installer with Apple blindly copying it?


----------



## goobimama (Apr 17, 2008)

----------
*Safari updates to 3.1.1*

What's wrong with Apple! I almost installed this software when I saw the 'You will need to restart once the update is done' message. I guess I'll update it in a day or two then.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeah, more and more updates seem to be requiring restarts these days. Someone at Apple has been mingling with the Microsoft folks a little too much, I guess. 

The Featured icon is the standard one for all applications on the iPhone. It's Apple's icon.


----------



## yash (Apr 17, 2008)

do any of you use numbers? do you know how to enter text on the next line in the same column? because when I press enter, it exits that cell, goes to the next one.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 17, 2008)

@arya

Wow thats one of the best Avtaar I've seen. Yes, he has terrorized his opponents and mesmerized his followers.

But did you make that one ??


----------



## aryayush (Apr 17, 2008)

No, I didn't. It was made by some Gizmodo reader for a Photoshop contest. 

The one I'm using now has half Laden and half Jesus. It's awesome!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 17, 2008)

^^^ It sure is!!

From macosxhints.com
Remember that you can drag an icon to the Terminal window and it will insert its path, making this even simpler! 

Now that is too good!!


----------



## cooldudie3 (Apr 17, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> cooldudie3 -
> 1. Make links open in Tab instead of Windows:
> Open Terminal and enter this:
> Quote here
> ...


Uhhhmmmm....
I don't have terminal because my com is Windows
Do u guys have anything else to suggest?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 17, 2008)

Can anybody gimme a list of all the apple stores in Delhi please?
iPod touch coming


----------



## aryayush (Apr 17, 2008)

*asia.apple.com/buy/

If only I has a rupee for every time I've given out that URL, I'd be able to recoup the cost of my iPhone by now (any excuse to insert the iPhone into every post, basically ).

-----------------



cooldudie3 said:


> Uhhhmmmm....
> I don't have terminal because my com is Windows
> Do u guys have anything else to suggest?


Didn't you read my suggestion? It's the best one available on Windows.


----------



## yash (Apr 18, 2008)

In the latest episode of south park, stan has a imac in his room! and they even show the safari page cannot be displayed screen.

even the screen of a yoshiba computer that peterson is using seems to be running safari. they also talk about the apple store and ichat.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Apr 18, 2008)

aryayush said:


> -----------------
> 
> Didn't you read my suggestion? It's the best one available on Windows.


You gave me a suggestion?
Well if you did, can u tell me it again?
Thanks


----------



## aryayush (Apr 18, 2008)

Press and hold the Ctrl key while clicking on any link and it will open up in a background tab.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2008)

Guys,iPod touch dropped,iPhone coming on Sunday from chandigarh!!
some questions here-
1.What are the problems with iPhone in India?
2.Can i update the firmware?
3.What is the risk?
4.which is the best model?one with 16GB HD?
5.iPod Touch  vs iPhone.

I saw my uncle's iPhone and dad also told me to buy an iPhone rather than iPod(he considers them wastage of money),so getting an iPhone on sunday.
Thank You


----------



## goobimama (Apr 18, 2008)

1. No warranty
2. Yes.
3. Warranty (hardware wise). 
4. Go for 16GB if you have the extra cash. Looking back I think I should have considered the 16GB. 8GB is still mighty fine though. 
5. iPhone FTW! Thank god aayush kept me away from the Touch. I almost got it back in Jan.


----------



## preshit.net (Apr 18, 2008)

1. None as such. Except if you consider "lack of warranty" as a problem
2. Yes. And it is very easy via iTunes.
3. No warranty available on the hardware.
4. Obviously, if you have the moolah, go for the 16GB one.
5. iPhone anyday.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2008)

how much will 16gb iphone cost??
35k is the budget.
Some people say that u have to unlock everytime u update the firmware,is it right?
and will buying from chandigarh and using in delhi cause any probs?


----------



## goobimama (Apr 18, 2008)

27k for 16GB. Unlocking and such is all bakwaas. It is all easy peasy.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2008)

^^
thanks


----------



## aryayush (Apr 18, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Some people say that u have to unlock everytime u update the firmware,is it right?


Yes, it is, but it's very easy. No worries. We're here to help you out in case you face any issues. 



Sunny1211993 said:


> and will buying from chandigarh and using in delhi cause any probs?


LOL! No. 

Buy the 8GB iPhone, by the way. The 16GB sucks. It's slow, crashes a lot and doesn't actually have 16GB of storage. The speakers are crappy, the screen flickers and the volume is very low. 8GB is much better.


----------



## preshit.net (Apr 18, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Buy the 8GB iPhone, by the way. The 16GB sucks. It's slow, crashes a lot and doesn't actually have 16GB of storage. The speakers are crappy, the screen flickers and the volume is very low. 8GB is much better.



You forgot the mention the ugly battery life and the problem with the home button's spring.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Yes, it is, but it's very easy. No worries. We're here to help you out in case you face any issues.
> 
> LOL! No.
> 
> Buy the 8GB iPhone, by the way. The 16GB sucks. It's slow, crashes a lot and doesn't actually have 16GB of storage. The speakers are crappy, the screen flickers and the volume is very low. 8GB is much better.



is it an iPhone or MTNL 50Rs wala set??
Tell me which one 2 buy?16 GB or 8GB?


----------



## aryayush (Apr 18, 2008)

Haven't you been paying attention? Buy the 8GB, of course.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 18, 2008)

what's going on here? I'm for 16GB btw.


----------



## iMav (Apr 18, 2008)

am i hallucinating


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2008)

16GB or 8GB???


----------



## dinesh72 (Apr 18, 2008)

Can't hold my patience anymore! Need to rethink seriously!!

tuaw.com reports iphone India release in september(vodaphone 28000 RS 8 gb)


----------



## goobimama (Apr 18, 2008)

Trust the macboys. Get your iphone now. Waiting isn't going to do you any good. Cause 3G is useless in India.


----------



## preshit.net (Apr 18, 2008)

dinesh72 said:


> tuaw.com reports iphone India release in september(vodaphone 28000 RS 8 gb)



Even they have stated the source as Business Standard. And they're just BS.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2008)

can anybody fuggin answer me??
16GB or 8GB iPhone???


----------



## preshit.net (Apr 18, 2008)

16GB if you have the money in the truckloads.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2008)

Buy Ayush told that it has many problems  like crashing etc.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry for the ruckus! I was just messin' around. I don't want to see anyone else with a 16GB iPhone. 

But I guess I can't have my exclusivity forever, so go for it, I guess. I was kidding about the problems. It has none of those.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm gonna come clean. I didn't watch the SDK video until now. For all the fanboyism, I missed out on such an amazing video for such a long time. Shame on me.

Now I know I'm very late, but is this SDK awesome or what! Holy mother of Santa and Banta!

Question: Is internet browsing using the iPhone considered as WAP or as internet usage? Cause I enabled the GPRS FUN plan, which gives unlimited WAP usage but charges 2 paisa per KB for internet. And I'm getting charged for surfing via iPhone.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 19, 2008)

It isn't considered WAP. It has a full fledged web browser capable of opening full fledged websites. Only WAP capable mobiles cannot open them. They're redirected to the crappy WAP version, if the site has one.

So basically, on the iPhone, you'll always be charged for the full Internet, because that's what you're getting. 

Posted from my iPhone


----------



## iMav (Apr 19, 2008)

*How An iPod Helps You Maintain Sanity*


> In all this bad there is something good that’s making me feel like hope is still there, Chamillioaire’s Riding Dirty Remix featuring Akon, Atif Aslam’s Pehli Nazar Mein makes sure that I forget where I am momentarily and I start singing to the tune ignoring my aunt calling me for lunch, if that’s not all, Rihanna’s Umbrella gives me the much needed respite from the sun, if it wasn’t for my iPod I wonder what would have happened to me.


[…] *Continue Reading…*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 19, 2008)

K guys 8GB iPhone bought coz 16 GB was not available.Ill have my iPhone by tomorrow.yipeee!!!
They (iPhone guys)told that 16GB iPhone sometimes hangs.Whatever..........i have my iPhone.
Get ready for my pestering questions guys!!
can anybody tell me vodafone gprs settings for iphone??
GPRS is enabled but they never send me settings dunno y.I called CC many a times and SMSed them a million times but got no reply.Can anybody using vodafone with iphone can gimme the GPRS settings plzzz?


----------



## preshit.net (Apr 19, 2008)

Well, just call up CC and ask the APN or the Access point name. That's all you'll need.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 19, 2008)

DARK LORD said:


> Well, just call up CC and ask the APN or the Access point name. That's all you'll need.


For god's sake dont tell me to call the CC or SMS coz they are useless.PLEASE tell me the settings only


----------



## goobimama (Apr 19, 2008)

try the age old technique. APN should be 'internet'. Usename and pass should be 'a'.

Check this link. A nice read for the fanboy kind 
Macopinion: Too many icons


----------



## aryayush (Apr 19, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> They (iPhone guys)told that 16GB iPhone sometimes hangs.


Yeah, because they didn't have it in stock and didn't want to lose a customer.


----------



## preshit.net (Apr 19, 2008)

That's like saying a windows PC with 500GB HDD hangs more than a PC with 250GB. LOL.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 19, 2008)

LOL! You crack me up... sometimes. 

I love how you said "hangs *more*". It's assumed that any Windows PC is gonna hang. 8)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 19, 2008)

DARK LORD said:


> That's like saying a windows PC with 500GB HDD hangs more than a PC with 250GB. LOL.


Even my 1000GB Windows/ubutnu PC doesnt hang,LOL!



aryayush said:


> LOL! You crack me up... sometimes.
> 
> I love how you said "hangs *more*". It's assumed that any Windows PC is gonna hang. 8)


i never experience any hang ups on my vista x64 PC,no BSODs either.
It is not that every PC running windows hangs up ,slows down etc etc.Windows  can serve you very well if maintained well.
Moreover ,vista is the best gaming platform if i am not mistaken


----------



## goobimama (Apr 19, 2008)

^^ Ah well, you got to give the macboys their little fun time. Poking fun at the hanging windows is a lot of fun 



> Moreover ,vista is the best gaming platform if i am not mistaken


What's the point of the best gaming platform when at the moment you are about to complete the last, most difficult level, the thing just decides to sit back on a freakin cloud and take a harp lesson.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 19, 2008)

goobimama said:


> the thing just decides to sit back on a freakin cloud and take a harp lesson.


Care to explain this sentence?LOL


----------



## yash (Apr 19, 2008)

iMav said:


> *How An iPod Helps You Maintain Sanity*
> […] *Continue Reading…*



I freaking hate the song umbrella! it makes no sense!



goobimama said:


> ^^ Ah well, you got to give the macboys their little fun time. Poking fun at the hanging windows is a lot of fun
> 
> 
> What's the point of the best gaming platform when at the moment you are about to complete the last, most difficult level, the thing just decides to sit back on a freakin cloud and take a harp lesson.



Oh, that was legen-wait for it... dary!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 21, 2008)

guys,iPhone 8 GB is here!
Is it recommended to update to 1.1.4??
My dad told that updating iPhone will screw it.IS it correct.
SHould i update via itunes?


----------



## iMav (Apr 21, 2008)

updating via itunes will brick ur phone and u will not be able to use it with indian sim cards


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 21, 2008)

^^
so how do other people like goobi and DARK LORD update their iPhones?


----------



## iMav (Apr 21, 2008)

via means that are against the laws of the forum


----------



## dinesh72 (Apr 21, 2008)

Why in the first place you are not on 1.1.4?
Best way is to PM them, they will help you as promised earlier!


----------



## preshit.net (Apr 21, 2008)

Sure.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 21, 2008)

some questions here-
1.how to update iPhone without screwing it up?
2.I have vodafone network,EDGE is enabled but net not working.any help?

and yea i dont find iphone as good as Apple claims it to be.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 21, 2008)

^^ 
Haha... when did Apple claim such?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 21, 2008)

Here- *www.apple.com/iphone/features/index.html#macosx


----------



## iMav (Apr 21, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> 1.how to update iPhone without screwing it up?
> 2.I have vodafone network,EDGE is enabled but net not working.any help?


 against forum rules 


Sunny1211993 said:


> and yea i dont find iphone as good as Apple claims it to be.


dude first get everything setup then pass such statements else no support via PM too


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 21, 2008)

^Lolz.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 21, 2008)

iMav said:


> against forum rules dude first get everything setup then pass such statements else no support via PM too


can u help me in configuring the net?


----------



## preshit.net (Apr 21, 2008)

Do you have the EDGE settings configured on the phone ?


----------



## aryayush (Apr 21, 2008)

Umm... Sunny1211993, you might want to ignore iMav's advice. He hasn't ever unlocked an iPhone or even used it properly. 

Updating via iTunes will _not_ brick your phone. Don't worry.

It will, however, re-lock it, so you'll have to unlock it yourself. The best way to do it is to use the iPhone Dev Team's PwnageTool. Just follow the clear instructions out here and you should be good to go: *www.google.com/search?hl=en&q="[PwnageTool]+FAQ+and+How+To+Guide"&btnG=Search

Let us know if you have any doubts. 

Congratulations, by the way, on entering into the super elite iPhone club. 8)

----------------

In related news, I dropped my iPhone from the height of about four feet onto a thin layer of dirty water today and, thankfully, it escaped unscathed. The back got dirty but after wiping it off, it was as clean as new. I was listening to music and there wasn't even a slight pause or anything on impact. It looks fragile but I guess it's not.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 21, 2008)

Dude, the site deals with hackintosh installs, IMO, its illegal according to forum rules to give it.

Use PM


----------



## aryayush (Apr 21, 2008)

OK, fixed it.


----------



## iMav (Apr 21, 2008)

arya: there were quite a few reports that said that chances of bricking an iphone are there if updated via itunes and yeah arya edit ur post dude its illegal


----------



## preshit.net (Apr 21, 2008)

iMav said:


> there were quite a few reports that said that chances of bricking an iphone are there if updated via itunes



That was with the 1.1.1 --> 1.1.2 firmware.

------------

Ohh, btw, does anyone know how do I contact Dr. Punctuation ? I need to recommend him to someone.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL! That's awesome!


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 21, 2008)

DARK LORD said:


> Ohh, btw, does anyone know how do I contact Dr. Punctuation ? I need to recommend him to someone.



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## dinesh72 (Apr 21, 2008)

After unlocking iphone, will it again be working only for the new sim card for which the process is done or i could put my other sims as normal?


----------



## goobimama (Apr 21, 2008)

@sunny: do you have wifi setup? I hope you do. Cause Internet is really important for optimal iphone awesomeness. And EDGE just doesn't cut it.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 21, 2008)

dinesh72 said:


> After unlocking iphone, will it again be working only for the new sim card for which the process is done or i could put my other sims as normal?


It's SIM independent. Any SIM card will do.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 21, 2008)

Hmm... just checked the profiles. Why is my age "N/A" when I'm young?    So, do I've to edit the first post myself?


----------



## aryayush (Apr 21, 2008)

You just be glad that I didn't put 62 in there. Either tell us the actual age or it's gonna be N/A.

And no, I deny you the right to edit it yourself. 

----------------------

The iPhone, BTW, is awesome! When you have the headphones plugged in and a call comes in, the ringtone plays from the speakers as well as through the earphones. It's the most simple and best way to implement it and yet, no other company does (if I'm not wrong).


----------



## krazzy (Apr 21, 2008)

aryayush said:


> When you have the headphones plugged in and a call comes in, the ringtone plays from the speakers as well as through the earphones. It's the most simple and best way to implement it and yet, no other company does (if I'm not wrong).



Same thing happens in Nokia phones, ringtones play in both headphones and speaker. It doesn't, though, in Sony Ericsson phones.


----------



## dinesh72 (Apr 21, 2008)

more elaborated 2nd link
*www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=ifonehax.com+unlocking&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8



aryayush said:


> It's SIM independent. Any SIM card will do.



moved couple of inches closer to get one


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 21, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Umm... Sunny1211993, you might want to ignore iMav's advice. He hasn't ever unlocked an iPhone or even used it properly.
> 
> Updating via iTunes will _not_ brick your phone. Don't worry.
> 
> ...



Thanks Ayush
Pwnage tool(windows) is still in BETA stage and i don't wanna kill my iPhone in 2 days of purchase,so i better wait for 2 days till kalyway 10.5.2 downloads,LOL!!
Which is your mobile service provider??Mine is friggin Vodafone and EDGE is not working.This SUX.After a bit of research on the net i came to a conclusion that the method of unlocking may affect the working of GPRS/EDGE(this seems to be lame,but ............what do i do?)
Or ,is there any other easier way to unlock my iPhone through Vista x64?



goobimama said:


> @sunny: do you have wifi setup? I hope you do. Cause Internet is really important for optimal iphone awesomeness. And EDGE just doesn't cut it.


No WiFi at home  but soon will be having(by june-july) coz we are shifting to our new hoem with WiFi connectivity.WooHoo!!

Please , if anybody can,please,help me with EDGE on my vodafone connection.EDGE is enabled and i also see a E sign at the top but safari says that i haven't subscribed to EDGE.WTF!!I have tried setting APN to www and portalnmms but neither seems to get EDGE working.This is SH1TTY!
Secondly............................HOW THE HELL DO I UPDATE THE FIRMWARE??
If i update my iphone and screw it up then my dad will throw me outta the house coz he has already warned to me not to update throug internet.
Currently my iPhone version is 1.1.3


----------



## preshit.net (Apr 21, 2008)

Can someone explain what exactly is the "Airport Express" ?


----------



## aryayush (Apr 21, 2008)

Just so you know, version 1.1.4 only brought some minor security updates and there were absolutely no feature enhancements or additions. So, unless something isn't working for you, you currently have no reason to upgrade. 

As for EDGE, you really have to call up Vodafone and ask for the APN, username (if applicable) and password (if applicable). There's no reason why it shouldn't work if the settings are correct.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 21, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Just so you know, version 1.1.4 only brought some minor security updates and there were absolutely no feature enhancements or additions. So, unless something isn't working for you, you currently have no reason to upgrade.
> 
> As for EDGE, you really have to call up Vodafone and ask for the APN, username (if applicable) and password (if applicable). There's no reason why it shouldn't work if the settings are correct.


NO ,i used the settigns given by vodafone,APN is portalnmms still it isnt working!
What the hell am i supposed to do?


----------



## aryayush (Apr 21, 2008)

It should be portalnmms.com, I think.

@Preshit,
What does your signature mean?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 21, 2008)

WooHooo,im a devil!!
NET is working and speeds are good too!!
only one more prob is there,updating.what bout that?
@Ayush-what is your iphone's firmware version?
.
.
.
.
.

I WANT A MAC!!


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 21, 2008)

I use vodafone EDGE for me it is 'portalnmms' only...

APN portalnmms, all other settings blank.. no authentication also




Sunny1211993 said:


> [...]
> I WANT A MAC!!



then change your siggy 

_


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 21, 2008)

^^
NO ,its www for iPhone.
I must say,iPhone is a coooooool gadget but can improve in many areas like camera,bluetooth,sound(without earphones) and AVAILABILITY IN INDIA.
I am waiting for this PC to get screwed up so that i could buy a 24" iMac.LOL!

BTW How to clean the iphone screen?I have removed the plastic cover from the screen coz it was bugging me.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 21, 2008)

My gadgets, of course, always runs the latest and greatest software, so the Mac is at 10.5.2 and the iPhone at version 1.1.4. 

I actually wanted to upgrade to the pre-release 2.0 beta but that's illegal so I did not.

To clean the screen, just wipe it on your jeans or something. I never really bother about it. You can only see the marks on it when it's turned off. Also, it's scratch-resistant and all, so there's no need to wipe it delicately.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 21, 2008)

aryayush said:


> My gadgets, of course, always runs the latest and greatest software, so the Mac is at 10.5.2 and the iPhone at version 1.1.4.
> 
> I actually wanted to upgrade to the pre-release 2.0 beta but that's illegal so I did not.
> 
> To clean the screen, just wipe it on your jeans or something. I never really bother about it. You can only see the marks on it when it's turned off. Also, it's scratch-resistant and all, so there's no need to wipe it delicately.


holla!!
u knnow how to unlock??
come on gtalk or yahoo please.
my id is......im PMing you.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 21, 2008)

I did it on a Mac though.

I'll surely help you out tomorrow. I've got to go to sleep right now. Sorry!

Tomorrow's the day. You have my word.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 21, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I did it on a Mac though.
> 
> I'll surely help you out tomorrow. I've got to go to sleep right now. Sorry!
> 
> Tomorrow's the day. You have my word.



Sure!no prob


----------



## preshit.net (Apr 21, 2008)

aryayush said:


> @Preshit,
> What does your signature mean?



It's a dialogue from How I met your mother .


----------



## aryayush (Apr 22, 2008)

I know that, of course. But what does it mean?


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 22, 2008)

I can't seem to copy HD files (.mkv) to my WD HDD. It's showing this error: 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2331/2433533654_2a048893a3_o.png

Can anyone help?


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 22, 2008)

If your HD was FAT, it would explain the error, FAT cant save files larger than 4gigs.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 22, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I know that, of course. But what does it mean?


Think cups, C cup, D cup, E cup ZOMGWTF.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 22, 2008)

rayraven said:


> If your HD was FAT, it would explain the error, FAT cant save files larger than 4gigs.


Hmm.. that could be the reason... so what to do now? I want this HDD to be accessed on a Windows Box as well.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 22, 2008)

@Dark Lord, are you using NOP or MO on it?


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 22, 2008)

NTFS i guess, considering you dont want to install extra s/w on every windows box you wanna use the drive on.

But, you'd have to follow a guide , Or, buy a software to write on NTFS.

But, if you want to use it on only one windows system, format it with HFS, and install this s/w to access the drive on windows.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 22, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Hmm.. that could be the reason... so what to do now? I want this HDD to be accessed on a Windows Box as well.


use NTFS file format, and also keep a small fat partions as well


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 22, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> I can't seem to copy HD files (.mkv) to my WD HDD. It's showing this error:
> 
> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2331/2433533654_2a048893a3_o.png
> 
> Can anyone help?



I got exactly the same error when I connected MacBook to Vaio via a crossover cable ( I have to state here that WiFi sucks for file transfers!! ). After a little investigation I realized that it was because I didn't enable the sharing on the drives!! Try enabling sharing from properties dialog box of that drive and you should be fine.
I am pretty sure it has got nothing to do with Fat or ntfs thing. As for Fat not able to save larger files, thats true!!


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 22, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> I got exactly the same error when I connected MacBook to Vaio via a crossover cable ( I have to state here that WiFi sucks for file transfers!! ). After a little investigation I realized that it was because I didn't enable the sharing on the drives!! Try enabling sharing from properties dialog box of that drive and you should be fine.
> I am pretty sure it has got nothing to do with Fat or ntfs thing. As for Fat not able to save larger files, thats true!!


I'm going to try this sharing thing but unfortunately my HDD is full. Mac HDD is also going brimming. Anyway what's the point if it can't save over 4 GB. My HD movies are around 8 GB in size. 


rayraven -
Thanks a ton. Would've liked to have HFS but it would be a pain  in windows box. Let's see what I can... 



By the way, how to delete locked items? The files goes to thrash but refuses to be deleted even if I press option key. Any other way y


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 22, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> I'm going to try this sharing thing but unfortunately my HDD is full. Mac HDD is also going brimming. Anyway what's the point if it can't save over 4 GB. My HD movies are around 8 GB in size.



HD movies have made me realize that GBs don't matter, time to switch over to TBs. I burn my HD movies on Dual layer disks, Rs 80/- for each DL Disk, but I think HD movies deserve this royal treatment!!
While enabling sharing on a drive don't forget to check allow users to change the contents of drive ( something like this ). Also when you click apply some activity takes place, like files flowing, you don't have to wait till if finishes, you can cancel that thing and press OK.

Onyx deleted my locked and trashed items!!


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 22, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Anyway what's the point if it can't save over 4 GB. My HD movies are around 8 GB in size.



Exactly. FAT is obsolete if you ask me.



drgrudge said:


> rayraven -
> Thanks a ton. Would've liked to have HFS but it would be a pain  in windows box. Let's see what I can...



Happy to help.
You could do something else, if you truly want to use HFS.
Make a small FAT partition, and copy the HFSExplorer in it.
You can then use it from the drive, to access the HFS partition in Windows.
But, then again, this is a sort-of tedious process to access files every time , and HFSExplorer needs Java, something you guys aren't very comfortable with.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 22, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> HD movies have made me realize that GBs don't matter, time to switch over to TBs. I burn my HD movies on Dual layer disks, Rs 80/- for each DL Disk, but I think HD movies deserve this royal treatment!!
> While enabling sharing on a drive don't forget to check allow users to change the contents of drive ( something like this ). Also when you click apply some activity takes place, like files flowing, you don't have to wait till if finishes, you can cancel that thing and press OK.
> 
> Onyx deleted my locked and trashed items!!


Hazel couldn't delete! Gonna try Onyx if there's no other way. 

Hmm... copying to HDD is pointless now. I'm going to buy DVDs and then burn.


----------



## dinesh72 (Apr 22, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> Onyx deleted my locked and trashed items!!



Onyx ask to restart the machine. If restart is not a problem, locked items do get deleted pressing option key.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 22, 2008)

^^ 
I can understand how to operate the option key. 

I did hold down the option key, which right clicking the trash icon and selected the empty thrash. Still it's not able to delete.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 22, 2008)

To delete locked items, uncheck the 'Locked' option in that item's Info window and then do with it what you will.



QwertyManiac said:


> Think cups, C cup, D cup, E cup ZOMGWTF.


Er… what?


----------



## iMav (Apr 22, 2008)

bust size


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 22, 2008)

aryayush said:


> To delete locked items, uncheck the 'Locked' option in that item's Info window and then do with it what you will.


But I can't seem to uncheck that option in option window.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey MacBoys,I'm throwing some questions here.Can you guys tell me any good chat application for iPhone?I installed Apollo from the repos or whatever you call it(installer),works fine but no support for Yahoo and Gmail so useless for me.Mobile Chat ,however , supports Yahoo and Gmail but it isnt's installing and giving some error-'package install error'
Is there iChat for iPhone as there is for Mac OSX??
And ,will anybody help me regarding updating and unlocking my iPhone??
Ayush where are you??
And,What is the cost of a 20" iMac??with 2600 Pro,C2D,500GB HDD?I'm planning to buy one and will surely buy if my dad gets convinced.
We almost bought a MacBook Pro 17" but fugging office guys some how made my dad believe that Windows wont install on a mac and Mac OSX is crap.Bloody hell!!Still he hasn't bought a new lappy.How do i convince my dad that MacBooks are....................AWESOME?

Help would be appreciated guys!


----------



## iMav (Apr 22, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> How do i convince my dad that MacBooks are....................AWESOME?


its pretty simple - learn the art of lieing


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 22, 2008)

iMav said:


> its pretty simple - learn the art of lieing


lying it is,not lieing!LOL!


----------



## iMav (Apr 22, 2008)

sorry typo, im very bad at spellings


----------



## krazzy (Apr 22, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> Think cups, C cup, D cup, E cup ZOMGWTF.



And all this time I was thinking it was exam grades. 

BTW I want to ask how to make Safari (for Windows) go full screen. Also what is the purpose of the 'Bring All to Front' option?


----------



## aryayush (Apr 22, 2008)

"Bring All to Front" brings all open Safari windows to the… er… front. 


I was about to ask what a "bust" was… and then I checked the dictionary. 



Sunny1211993 said:


> Mobile Chat ,however , supports Yahoo and Gmail but it isnt's installing and giving some error-'package install error'


Launch Installer and then press and hold the home button for seven seconds, until the Installer quits. Relaunch it and you should be able to install Mobile Chat now.



Sunny1211993 said:


> Is there iChat for iPhone as there is for Mac OSX??


No, not officially. It's coming in June though. You can use meebo.com for now.



Sunny1211993 said:


> And,What is the cost of a 20" iMac??with 2600 Pro,C2D,500GB HDD?I'm planning to buy one and will surely buy if my dad gets convinced.


Around Rs. 65,000. It's a little less than that, actually.


----------



## krazzy (Apr 22, 2008)

aryayush said:


> "Bring All to Front" brings all open Safari windows to the… er… front.


 

Ask a stupid question, get a stupid answer. 

Also I assume there is no way to make Safari fullscreen.

BTW I'd like to specially thank Goobimama a.k.a. Milind a.k.a. Guruji for bringing the Windows version of Safari to my notice by his blog post. Its an excellent piece of software and I'm completely satisfied with it. I especially like its suave and minimalistic look and the super fast page loading. I'll recommend it to anyone who hasn't tried it yet. Even the fuzzy font problem isn't noticeable now. Actually thats only on some forums like ThinkDigit. Everywhere else Safari's font's actually look better than other browser's.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 23, 2008)

Glad you noticed. 



krazzy said:


> Also I assume there is no way to make Safari fullscreen.


Drag the window to the top left edge of the screen and then drag the resize handle on the bottom right corner of the window to the bottom right edge of the screen. There you go. 

------------

Milind, I want to kill you. Why didn't you tell me about VisualHub earlier? I could've saved about ten frickin' GB if I'd encoded all my TV episodes using it. Arrgh! It's impossible to re-encode 192 episodes now (there are a lot more on the external HDD).


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 23, 2008)

What's the hue and cry over VisualHub? Why does one want to use it?


----------



## aryayush (Apr 23, 2008)

So that we can add our movies and TV shows to our iTunes library.


----------



## preshit.net (Apr 23, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> What's the hue and cry over VisualHub? Why does one want to use it?



iPhone


----------



## krazzy (Apr 23, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Drag the window to the top left edge of the screen and then drag the resize handle on the bottom right corner of the window to the bottom right edge of the screen. There you go.


Didn't work.  Or maybe I'm not doing it right.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 23, 2008)

What? You couldn't resize the window? I'm confused. How can someone not be able to drag the corner of a window and resize it?


----------



## krazzy (Apr 23, 2008)

aryayush said:


> What? You couldn't resize the window? I'm confused. How can someone not be able to drag the corner of a window and resize it?



I was able to resize it. But that didn't make it go full screen. I want it to go full screen like all the other browsers can. If you press F11 in other browsers, they go fullscreen.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 23, 2008)

no full screen possible on windows Safari. 

@aayush: That's exactly what I was thinking. It must have been pretty painful going through all those videos with iTunes!


----------



## aryayush (Apr 23, 2008)

I used to download them, extract them from the archive, open them in QuickTime Player, save them as QuickTime movies, copy them into iTunes, convert and then tag them. Now, it's just extract, convert and tag. Plus, the file sizes are way smaller and tagging, for some reason, is instantaneous (it used to get stuck when working with large files in the iTunes method). It's saving me a lot of time and space.

I _will_ re-encode all my TV episodes through VisualHub though. I can't afford to allow that much space to be wasted. I just need to find that motivation thing… it must be around here somewhere.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh, and you don't have to drag the Safari window to the top left of the screen and then drag the bottom handle in the Windows version of Safari. Its resizable from all sides.

And tagging H.264 files is a little different from normal files so they take longer to get tagged which is why iTunes used to take a stroll while tagging those files.

-----
Anyone check out the Fujitsu all-in-one desktop on Engadget? 

Fujitsu's F-A50 all-in-one escapes a terrible, terrible heritage

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2008/04/fujitsu-all-in-one-01.jpg

Nice eh!


----------



## aryayush (Apr 23, 2008)

I hope you were sarcastic. Man, how can they actually sell such a butt-ugly machine!



goobimama said:


> And tagging H.264 files is a little different from normal files so they take longer to get tagged which is why iTunes used to take a stroll while tagging those files.


Oh, but I have the H.264 Encoding option enabled in VisualHub too. It takes a tad more time but it saves a load of space. 660MB got squashed to just 250MB, with absolutely no quality loss (none that I could tell on my 17-inch screen anyway). It's awesome.

I've already started re-encoding everything. The only problem is that the resultant file loses all the ID3 tags I'd so painfully entered and the high quality album art I'd gathered from all over the place. I'm trying to figure out a solution for that…


----------



## goobimama (Apr 23, 2008)

> I hope you were sarcastic. Man, how can they actually sell such a butt-ugly machine!


Yep! I mean, white bezel! Common! That is so lame! 

And about that h264 thing, well I guess I was wrong then. Just that I read about this somewhere when I was searching for why iTunes takes so long to tag a file. Maybe its just iTunes created h264. In any case, I guess I'll try that option from now on. Saving space is top priority on my iPhone 

Oh, and btw, Logic Studio is awesome! I had it installed, but never really used it owing to Garageband and it's ease of use. Then yesterday this guy (some kind of firangee) came who had done a studio recording of my brother's band using his macbook pro + Logic. And since I was the only one they knew with a mac, he popped in with the project file. The thing is super neat. And super easy as well. I might try my hand at creating some music. And of course you macboys will have to force yourselves to listen to and say "hmm...nice stuff".

And while you guys are at it, check out AudialHub for your music conversion purposes. Pretty neat interface and you don't have to think too much. Currently converting all those FLAC files I had lying around...

*www.techspansion.com/audialhub/audialhubhero.png

And my uncle who breaks stones gifted me this copy. You could ask him for yours.


----------



## preshit.net (Apr 23, 2008)

goobimama said:


> And my uncle who breaks stones gifted me this copy. You could ask him for yours.



I went to him right away, but it seems it has a lot of demand. So, he's advised to be in queue. Hmm...


----------



## krazzy (Apr 23, 2008)

Man those settings in that AudialHub are hilarious! AM, Mini, Auto, High, Go Nuts!!  I mean, WTF!


----------



## goobimama (Apr 23, 2008)

^^ That's just half the story. All their apps have these hilarious little tit-bits thrown in all over the place. "Don't touch anything. You will screw it up!" when you click on advanced settings.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 23, 2008)

LOL! I was about to post a screenshot about this thing only now. This is what appears when you hit Cancel:

*i25.tinypic.com/ivwdbr.png

LOL! 

(Milind, dude, you're supposed to be working on something…)


----------



## goobimama (Apr 24, 2008)

For those of you who use multiple browsers, Allbookmarks has been updated to 3.0. Looks pretty nice. And still is free.



> AllBookmarks installs in your Mac’s menu bar and provides you with access to all your bookmarks. Bookmarks from multiple browsers are exposed, including Safari, Firefox, OmniWeb, Camino and Flock. Made by the developers of 1Password, AllBookmarks also provides you with access to your 1Password logins.
> 
> The new release has a new user interface, new search bar, can automatically check for updates, and sports better international support, with umlauts now being displayed correctly in OmniWeb bookmarks.
> 
> *images.macworld.com/images/news/graphics/133093-allbookmarks.jpg


Via Macworld

--------
Wow! Check out this app, FinderPop. Looks to be really useful. 



> .....*The ability to browse a folder or volume via contextual menus. *Right-click (or Control-click) on a folder or volume and the resulting contextual menu contains a hierarchical list of the folder or volume’s contents; choose an item to open it. You can also browse the contents of an already-open Finder window by right-clicking in any open area of the window. You can choose to have contents appear in a submenu or directly in the main contextual menu, and you can also include, in all contextual menus, submenus for the Desktop and the FinderPop Items folder (see the next item), giving you instant access to files in those locations.
> 
> *images.macworld.com/images/weblogs/graphics/132783-finderpopcontextualmenulc.jpg
> 
> ...read the full article



And another:



> Wallsaver
> Quickly run your screen saver as your desktop wallpaper.
> - Wallsaver doesn’t have to be running 24/7. You can launch Wallsaver, activate your screen saver, and then quit the program. Restoring your desktop is just as easy. Launch Wallsaver, click “Restore”, and you’re set.
> - You can use any screen saver.
> ...


----------



## Pathik (Apr 24, 2008)

@Darklord, Are you using it with MO or NOP?


----------



## preshit.net (Apr 24, 2008)

I have MO enabled


----------



## goobimama (Apr 24, 2008)

Here's a nice little quicksilver resource for those of you in the dark:
Quicksilver: The guide by The Apple Blog


----------



## krazzy (Apr 24, 2008)

Can NOP be used with an iPhone? Anyone here tried it?


----------



## Pathik (Apr 24, 2008)

^^ I don't think so. I had tried BPL WAP on an iPhone about 4 months back and it wasn't working.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 24, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Wallsaver
> Quickly run your screen saver as your desktop wallpaper.
> - Wallsaver doesn’t have to be running 24/7. You can launch Wallsaver, activate your screen saver, and then quit the program. Restoring your desktop is just as easy. Launch Wallsaver, click “Restore”, and you’re set.
> - You can use any screen saver.
> ...



 Been there, done that.
Linux can do it too, without getting down on its knees. 
Did i mention we dont need extra s/w to do it?


----------



## Pathik (Apr 24, 2008)

*bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/04/23/how-apple-is-preparing-for-an-ipod-slump/


----------



## goobimama (Apr 24, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Been there, done that.
> Linux can do it too, without getting down on its knees.
> Did i mention we dont need extra s/w to do it?


Oh we have had this for the Mac as well. There has been a screensaver thing, then you can also set a video, and last but certainly not the least, a quartz composition. Much better than the other two cause it is rendering live. And no, it does not bring the system down to it's knees.

Of course in case of the mac, one does need extra software to do it cause Apple is never going to include such stuff by default. Moving desktops are pretty much useless in real life cause you want all your resources for working and not rendering some video on your desktop.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 24, 2008)

^Yeah, these are good to show-off, but nuthing more.


----------



## Tanmay (Apr 24, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Can NOP be used with an iPhone? Anyone here tried it?



Yep, NOP doesn't work. . .AirTel thinks iPhone is a Computer  Only MO works for now.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 25, 2008)

In Safari - Mac, just enter:
file:///Applications/Safari.app/Contents/Resources/Shortcuts.html

Shows you an entire list of shortcuts for Safari. Some are pretty neat.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 26, 2008)

Noooooo!!!!!!


----------



## preshit.net (Apr 26, 2008)

Got myself an iTunes account. No CC on file, no paypal on file either.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Apr 26, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Noooooo!!!!!!



That nailed it for me Goobi.
Will wait for it now.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 26, 2008)

It's a rumour and _very_ unlikely to be true.





> The phone itself will be slightly thicker than the first gen device.


Name me one Apple product that got thicker in a more current generation, compared to the last one. Only _one_ will do.

That's not how Apple rolls. No way is Steve Jobs gonna get up on that stage and say, "So, this is the new iPhone. It has 3G and GPS and… um… it's thicker than before."

Also, I highly doubt that 3G and GPS are going to be the only additions to iPhone v2.0.


----------



## preshit.net (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, those 2 chips are comparatively more power consuming too, aren't they ?

I don't think the iPhone will be any slimmer than it actually is, if Apple decides to add the above.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that the thickness of the iPhone was one of the major reasons behind not having 3G and GPS in the first place. And I don't think they're going to release a 3G iPhone unless they figure out how to do so in the same package or a slimmer one.


----------



## iMav (Apr 26, 2008)

Giz confirms that the black finish is just an iPhone cover  wtf!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 26, 2008)

looks like a rumor


----------



## goobimama (Apr 26, 2008)

Well in any case, if the next one is going to be much more awesome (don't know how that is possible, but it is Apple), I've already got a buyer for 20k (maybe more if I look around!).


----------



## goobimama (Apr 26, 2008)

H.264 encoding with VisualHub took 30 mins for a TV show and the file size is 300MB as against the regular Mpeg4's 6mins with a file size of 220MB. Nice one Aayush. Nice one.


----------



## iMav (Apr 27, 2008)

*iPod Power User Guide - Part 1*


			
				BeingManan said:
			
		

> Part 1 of the guide will tell you *how to manage Audio & Video* and most importantly how you back up your iPod library, *transfer songs from the iPod to the PC* in way that the file names are the same as the song title or artist/album also on how to *add you tube videos* in a few clicks *without* having to *convert manually*.


[...] Continue Reading…


----------



## aryayush (Apr 27, 2008)

goobimama said:


> H.264 encoding with VisualHub took 30 mins for a TV show and the file size is 300MB as against the regular Mpeg4's 6mins with a file size of 220MB. Nice one Aayush. Nice one.


Really? I could have sworn the resulting file size was smaller with H.364 encoding. I guess I'll have to give MPEG4 another try now.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Apr 27, 2008)

I am having troubles deciding which Mac to buy, the Macbook Pro 15 inch or any iMac.
Can any of u help decide, I like media, I like 3D stuff and games. I don't want Mac Mini, Macbook, Macbook Air or the Mac Pro. 
Problems:
Macbook Pro: I already have a laptop, though it is PC
iMac: The cheapest one has not-so-good graphics, and the screen is too big.

I am getting stuck and I need to buy one soon. Please help me! 

Thanks


----------



## aryayush (Apr 27, 2008)

Buy an iMac after it gets refreshed in a couple of days (this Tuesday). You'll get better specifications for the same or a lesser price.

I would recommend an iMac over a MacBook Pro if you want it for games and stuff. How is a bigger screen a problem? 

BTW, I wouldn't recommend a Mac at all if gaming is an important requirement.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 27, 2008)

someone here got a mac pro?  It is good!


----------



## goobimama (Apr 27, 2008)

I would also say iMac. You can get the top of the line iMac (24") for the same price as the base model of the Macbook Pro. And if gaming is your thing, stay away from Macs. Sure you can game with bootcamp, but once you get used to OS X, you just don't feel like rebooting...


----------



## aryayush (Apr 27, 2008)

If, however, you want to get rid of your gaming habit, a Mac is the perfect fit. You get so glued to Mac OS X that you'll stop booting into Windows. Bye, bye, gaming!


----------



## goobimama (Apr 28, 2008)

Here comes possibly the best screensaver for Mac OS X. 

*fc02.deviantart.com/fs27/i/2008/075/b/6/Time_Machine_Screensaver_by_bodysoulspirit.png

Time Machine: The screensaver. And what's more, even Tiger users (are there any of those?) can use it!

I haven't used it, but I'm sure it's gonna rock.

Update: Okay it is a little fake, but it'll do for the time being.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 28, 2008)

Finally SSH'ed into my iPhone. Used Flow to do it. A much better FTP client than Cyberduck (Interface wise at least).


----------



## aryayush (Apr 28, 2008)

Microsoft Exchange Blog's URL is *www.msexchangeteam.com/.

ROFLMAO!


----------



## preshit.net (Apr 28, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Finally SSH'ed into my iPhone. Used Flow to do it. A much better FTP client than Cyberduck (Interface wise at least).



Well, you actually SFTP'ed into your iPhone using Flow. 

And yes, Flow is a much better app than Cyberduck. But I still prefer Transmit.


----------



## narangz (Apr 28, 2008)

@ Milind- _Bhai sote kab ho?_


----------



## iMav (Apr 28, 2008)

*cache.gawker.com/assets/images/4/2008/04/thumb463x_Macbook%20Ballmer%20GI.jpg


----------



## narangz (Apr 28, 2008)

Photoshopped?


----------



## goobimama (Apr 28, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Microsoft Exchange Blog's URL is *www.msexchangeteam.com/.
> 
> ROFLMAO!


What a perfect joke to wake up to! Thank you for the ROFLLOGYOUPLLOL.


----------



## nepcker (Apr 28, 2008)

praka123 said:


> someone here got a mac pro?  It is good!



I have a Mac Pro. Yes, it is really good.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 28, 2008)

iMav said:


> *cache.gawker.com/assets/images/4/2008/04/thumb463x_Macbook%20Ballmer%20GI.jpg


Also, look at the title on the slide: "Business Leadership and Digital Innovation for Future Graduated [sic]".

That's the big, bold title on the ugly opening slide of a presentation by the freakin' CEO of Microsoft, who's apparently using a MacBook Pro for the presentation. How low can this company fall! If he's using an MBP anyway, he should at least use Keynote so that the slide does not look like it is designed by a four-year-old.

Sheesh!


----------



## cooldudie3 (Apr 28, 2008)

aryayush said:


> If, however, you want to get rid of your gaming habit, a Mac is the perfect fit. You get so glued to Mac OS X that you'll stop booting into Windows. Bye, bye, gaming!



Well u have a great idea, maybe i should tear off the gaming habit...
Should I buy the mid end imac since it is cheaper or stick with the 24 inch one?



aryayush said:


> Also, look at the title on the slide: "Business Leadership and Digital Innovation for Future Graduated [sic]".
> 
> That's the big, bold title on the ugly opening slide of a presentation by the freakin' CEO of Microsoft, who's apparently using a MacBook Pro for the presentation. How low can this company fall! If he's using an MBP anyway, he should at least use Keynote so that the slide does not look like it is designed by a four-year-old.
> 
> Sheesh!




Maaaann, is that seriously ugly! Keynote can do much better than that! I like the way u say it is designed by a four year old! Maybe a four year old do much better!

By the way i don't see why they use MBP, they should stick with their own system Vista...


----------



## aryayush (Apr 28, 2008)

*Apple Store goes down and the anticipation begins*



cooldudie3 said:


> Well u have a great idea, maybe i should tear off the gaming habit...
> Should I buy the mid end imac since it is cheaper or stick with the 24 inch one?


If you have the dough, go for the 24-incher. The screen will blow your mind.

Don't buy it now though. The iMacs will be updated either today or tomorrow. 



cooldudie3 said:


> By the way i don't see why they use MBP, they should stick with their own system Vista...


He has the money and, in his heart of hearts, even he knows that Macs are awesome. Go figure.

It must be running Vista (or XP) though.

*New iMacs have been launched.*


----------



## narangz (Apr 28, 2008)

aryayush said:


> *That's the big, bold title on the ugly opening slide of a presentation by the freakin' CEO of Microsoft, who's apparently using a MacBook Pro for the presentation*


*

I bet it's edited. The shadow thing doesn't look real to me. Fake.*


----------



## aryayush (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh, it's not. A lot of people attended that conference and a couple of them snapped pictures. More than one person has similar pictures on flickr, one of which actually shows Ballmer and the MacBook Pro in the same frame. If you see the enlarged version of that image, you can clearly see the cables coming out of it and plugging into the projector.

It's as real as it gets, pal. 

(I love how you highlighted the word “freakin’” too. Adds a bit of comic effect. :lol)


----------



## narangz (Apr 28, 2008)

Links to the picture? I am going to send them to Bill Gates  Fire Ballmer!

Here they are:
*gizmodo.com/384479/steve-ballmers-presentation-laptop-is-a-strange-choice

*flickr.com/photos/choubistar/2439499170/

*flickr.com/photos/paintitblack/2439080330/


Here's another one from Ballmer  He really should be fired:
*www.crunchgear.com/2008/04/18/ballmer-calls-vista-a-work-in-progress-during-speech/


----------



## aryayush (Apr 28, 2008)

iMav has this really annoying habit of never linking back to the places where he gets stuff from.

Here: *flickr.com/photos/paintitblack/2439080330/
And here: *flickr.com/photos/choubistar/2439499170/


----------



## narangz (Apr 28, 2008)

^^ I submitted the links above 

Check them out.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 28, 2008)

In this past month, these things have happened:
1. They said that UAC had been designed to annoy users;
2. Windows Vista is a work in progress;
3. They made that horrible Windows Vista SP1 video;
4. Dell continues XP sales and Microsoft counts them as Vista sales;
5. Thousands of IIS Web Servers hacked…

I had a couple more things in mind. I'm forgetting them.

It really isn't a great month for Microsoft.


----------



## narangz (Apr 28, 2008)

aryayush said:


> In this past month, these things have happened:
> 1. They said that UAC had been designed to annoy users;
> 2. Windows Vista is a work in progress;
> 3. They made that horrible Windows Vista SP1 video;
> ...



1. They need to shut up. Although it might be a strategy to get developers on the right track but why in the hell they are saying that crap to public?

2. Fire Ballmer

3. Nah, that's OK. It's just made by employees for fun.

4. Dell gives away XP licence with Vista Business Laptops, AFAIK.

5. Well it happens


----------



## iMav (Apr 28, 2008)

aryayush said:


> iMav has this really annoying habit of never linking back to the places where he gets stuff from.


 that's too harsh an allegation to leveled  i got it from giz


----------



## aryayush (Apr 28, 2008)

narangz said:


> 4. Dell gives away XP licence with Vista Business Laptops, AFAIK.


Just read my article on MacUser at 12:30 am today and you'll know what I'm referring to.  (Or I'll post a link to it here tomorrow morning.)


----------



## goobimama (Apr 29, 2008)

Ah the fastest iMac seems to be really really fast. 3Ghz CPU is just pure awesome.

And note that the RAM has also been upgraded. That is, speedwise. None of the sites note this, but the RAM has finally gone up to 800Mhz. (I think this has something to do with the new iMacs having the 45nm Penryn CPUs?)

And I see that they are still using this TN panels on the 20" models. The difference between the 20" and 24" display is really noticeable. Suddenly my old iMac seems to be a great deal


----------



## aryayush (Apr 29, 2008)

goobimama said:


> And note that the RAM has also been upgraded. That is, speedwise. None of the sites note this, but the RAM has finally gone up to 800Mhz.


There's this site called MacUser and some guy called Aayush Arya wrote about the upgraded iMacs on it yesterday and this is what he said, “The bus speeds for RAM modules have been ramped up to 800MHz across the board.”

It seems that _some_ sites do mention it. Just thought that you should know. 

---------------

@narangz,
This is the entry I was talking about: Microsoft to cloak XP sales as those of Windows Vista

See? Microsoft is a cheap company, that's what it is.


----------



## narangz (Apr 29, 2008)

aryayush said:


> @narangz,
> This is the entry I was talking about: Microsoft to cloak XP sales as those of Windows Vista
> 
> See? Microsoft is a cheap company, that's what it is.



Thanks for the link. I am not a regualr at Mac User. That's what I meant. They'll provide free XP license to Vista Business & Ultimate licensed users. 

It's good for users who want to stick to XP. I don't know if it's cheap or not. But that's a nice article 

P.S.- You, I guess, now know my name. I won't mind my name being called by you guys


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 29, 2008)

doesn't P.S mean Please Smile ??


----------



## iMav (Apr 29, 2008)

Post Script


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 29, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> doesn't P.S mean Please Smile ??



roflz. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif

​


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 29, 2008)

Channel V has something called [V]IQ, there anchor asked the same  question, I thought the answer should be post script, but at the end his answer was Please Smile 
Now what does roflz mean ?? Sorry but I am poor at shortcut mobile/chat/sms english 
Anyways Happy Birthday to iTunes!!


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 29, 2008)

^rofl - rolling on the floor.

Dude, you never chatted with anyone?


----------



## Pathik (Apr 29, 2008)

Rolling on floor, laughing.. The 'z' is just to add to the zingy effect.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 29, 2008)

^Precisely.


----------



## dinesh72 (Apr 30, 2008)

while browsing some websites in safari, first letter of many words is missing or show some strange letters. including this forum, dnaindia etc. also hdfcbank website is not showing menus after logging in. what is wrong?


----------



## aryayush (Apr 30, 2008)

Could you show us a screenshot or two? I didn't quite understand what the problem is.

------------------

_[off-topic]_

We're opening a BPO unit in Siliguri and asked our printer to design the flex banner for the showroom. This is what those guys came up with:

*i30.tinypic.com/2rppsgx.jpg

The other guys were OK with it, pleased even. But I wouldn't have that crap installed in front of my office. So, I designed it myself and this is what I came up with:

*i26.tinypic.com/n4wqyx.jpg

Now, I'm no genius with Photoshop, though I've been doing a few layout mockups for my website and they've turned out quite well. So what I want to know is: Is this OK? Better or worse than theirs? What could use improvement?

Of course, if Milind had been online yesterday, I probably would've had a much better design by now. I sat up till 04:30 am in the morning today to get this done, experimenting with all sorts of things.

So yeah, do let me know if it is any good. Thanks! 

_[/off-topic]_


----------



## iMav (Apr 30, 2008)

1. their design sucks
2. your's is better than their's but could be better

can't pin point but there's this something missing feeling

i guess it's the font style & color that's not going quite well


----------



## cooldudie3 (Apr 30, 2008)

I want to know the prices of all the imacs, the 20 inch sucker, the 20 inch intermediate and the 24 inch rocker. Also can you guys give links to pages that show the specs.

Thanks


----------



## iMav (Apr 30, 2008)

if for every time arya gave this link he collected a dime 

*www.asia.apple.com/imac/specs/


----------



## cooldudie3 (Apr 30, 2008)

lol

collect a dime...

How about the prices? In USD please


----------



## iMav (Apr 30, 2008)

*store.apple.com/us

*store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/Web...ome/shop_mac/family/imac&sf=wHF2F2PHCCCX72KDY


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 30, 2008)

aryayush - 
Yours is better. The "Connecting Business Beyond" is not clear. "Infotect Pvt. Ltd" is so small. 

The design can be better.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks!

Infotech Pvt. Ltd. has intentionally been made that small. It's a legal obligation that it should be present. We wanted to do away with it completely. The banner is going to be 24' x 7', so rest assured that everything will be blown up to several times the size and clearly visible. 



iMav said:


> 1. their design sucks
> 2. your's is better than their's but could be better
> 
> can't pin point but there's this something missing feeling
> ...


Thanks for the feedback! I can't really make any changes now but I'm glad to know that it will at least be better than that other one.


----------



## krazzy (May 1, 2008)

Why don't you make the 'e' in e-merge a bit more stylish, like the one the other guys made (not exactly like it, but a bit more stylish). I think just making it bigger than the other characters doesn't quite do it justice.


----------



## dinesh72 (May 1, 2008)

I've installed mpeg2 plug in for quicktime but dvd which I play doesn't give any sound. Same dvd plays well in mpeg streamclip. Am I missing any setting?


----------



## yash (May 2, 2008)

Hey, I am trying to use my cousin's compro tv tuner card on my mac. first option was to use vmware, but when i click connect compro... it doesn't turn blue, it still only shows connect compro... windows xp doesn't say new hardware found or plugged in. so for some reason, its not working with vmware fusion..


----------



## aryayush (May 2, 2008)

Yeah, some peripherals do have a tendency not to work through a virtual machine.


----------



## jamesbond007 (May 2, 2008)

Quick Tip :

Press and hold Ctrl + shift + Eject to immediately turn off lcd display

and now a quick Query :

How do I use mouse gestures with Track pad ? I have assigned mouse gesture to play iTunes, now when I press the track pad button and use my finger for gesture, I only get a selection are on my desktop !!


----------



## goobimama (May 2, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> Quick Tip :
> 
> Press and hold Ctrl + shift + Eject to immediately turn off lcd display
> 
> ...


Thanks man! Awesome tip!


----------



## aryayush (May 2, 2008)

That is indeed a great tip. Thank you, dude. 



jamesbond007 said:


> How do I use mouse gestures with Track pad ? I have assigned mouse gesture to play iTunes, now when I press the track pad button and use my finger for gesture, I only get a selection are on my desktop !!


Did you use some third party application to assign the mouse gestures, because there's no way to do so by default?


----------



## preshit.net (May 2, 2008)

I'm having a weird issue here.
I am unable to right-click on images linked to any URL. I can right-click text, just not images.

Any idea ?


----------



## goobimama (May 2, 2008)

Works fine for me...


----------



## aryayush (May 2, 2008)

That has to be the most useless comment ever. And Mahatma Gandhi didn't say that. 

(Sorry! Couldn't resist that.)



DARK LORD said:


> I'm having a weird issue here.
> I am unable to right-click on images linked to any URL. I can right-click text, just not images.
> 
> Any idea ?


Tried any other browser? Works in them? Tried relaunching Safari?


----------



## preshit.net (May 2, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Tried any other browser? Works in them? Tried relaunching Safari?



Yes. No. Yes. Still no.


----------



## aryayush (May 2, 2008)

Try holding down the Ctrl key and using the left mouse button. Does that work?


----------



## preshit.net (May 2, 2008)

Nope. It just takes it a a left-click. 

I just realized it's not just the linked images. I cannot right-click on any image.


----------



## jamesbond007 (May 3, 2008)

I have assigned the gesture through QuickSilver. I am trying to use QS in every way and for everything possible...


----------



## dinesh72 (May 3, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> Quick Tip :
> 
> Press and hold Ctrl + shift + Eject to immediately turn off lcd display



It doesn't work on my MBP!!

From today my plan is changed to DSL NU 849 (night unlimited!!!!!!!!!).


----------



## drgrudge (May 3, 2008)

Does the dark lord ever check his PMs? Is he too lazy to perform a couple of mouse clicks?


----------



## aryayush (May 3, 2008)

dinesh72 said:


> It doesn't work on my MBP!!


Works on mine.


----------



## aryayush (May 3, 2008)

-----------------

Digit has this "I love my laptop" contest running. You write a review of your notebook, send it to them and the best entry wins a brand new notebook (they don't even mention which one).

That's so stupid. Why would I want to win a notebook if I already love my existing notebook? LOL!


----------



## jamesbond007 (May 3, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> Quick Tip :
> 
> Press and hold Ctrl + shift + Eject to immediately turn off lcd display



A small correction, you don't need to hold the keys, just press them together..

@dinesh72
It should work on every MacBook, MBP and MBA. I am not sure if it works on iMacs... Try again press ctrl + shift and then press eject. All three must be pressed at this moment..


----------



## aryayush (May 5, 2008)

Check this out: *marcmoini.com/sx_en.html

Search for "aayush" on that page. 8)


----------



## jamesbond007 (May 5, 2008)

^^^hmmm helping to developing that thing... I will try it some time later...

Quick Tip:

In many of apps like Safari, Mail, Textmate etc... when you encounter a word that you are not familiar with, just select it, point your cursor to it and press Cmd+Ctrl+D, you'll get a small pop up like thing that gives you its dictionary meaning. Now press and hold Cmd+Ctrl+D and hover your mouse over the entire sentence, you'll get meanings for every word that you hover your mouse to, just remember to keep the hold on the short cut key mentioned above while hovering the mouse/cursor.


----------



## goobimama (May 5, 2008)

^^ Haha! Now you're getting ahead of yourself. That tip is like a timeless classic.


----------



## jamesbond007 (May 5, 2008)

^^^ 
Why is this posted here ??? Doesn't this sound like SPAM ????

@goobimama

Thanks, watch out for more coming from me.....


----------



## aryayush (May 5, 2008)

Not to spoil the party or anything but Milind meant that this particular tip is so basic and common that everyone knows it. 



jamesbond007 said:


> ^^^
> Why is this posted here ??? Doesn't this sound like SPAM ????


Of course it does, because it is.


----------



## iMav (May 5, 2008)

shuffle prices slashed: 2700/- for 1gb


----------



## goobimama (May 5, 2008)

^^ Are you high on weed or something? The prices have been 'slashed' a long time ago. (Again, spam I guess).


----------



## iMav (May 5, 2008)

tech2 just reported this, i only put it here, I didn't know it was so cheap

*www.tech2.com/india/news/mp3-audio-players/apple-ipod-shuffle-price-slashed/35401/0


----------



## goobimama (May 5, 2008)

You can get it for like 2.4k or so actually. Don't you remember that big thread that was going on when the shuffle dropped to $49 and the 2GB was introduced?


----------



## jamesbond007 (May 5, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Not to spoil the party or anything but Milind meant that this particular tip is so basic and common that everyone knows it.



Milind is goobimama right ??? So we have to live with his sarcasm. BTW weren't you the one who once warned that goobi's sarcastic humor may not be everyone's cup of coffee  

Anyways, these days I am going through a lot of Mac related stuff, like videos, podcasts, screencasts, youtube tuts etc etc, I thought sharing some of my favorites would help anyone joining the Mac club. It doesn't matter even if they were very BASIC!!! Anyways.. 

Quicktip :

When you need to select some text, point and tap your cursor to the start of the text now move to the end of the text, press and hold Shift and then tap the cursor, entire text will be selected.
Its very basic but we don't need to scratch our trackpads to select some text.


----------



## goobimama (May 5, 2008)

^^ Awesome! Keep em coming man! And sorry if I offended you. Just remember not to take ANYTHING I say seriously.


----------



## jamesbond007 (May 5, 2008)

Oh common how can I ever feel that way. In fact I am very lucky to have begun my Mac experience right from here....


I am very thankful to you guys arya, goobi, dr, darky etc etc


----------



## drgrudge (May 5, 2008)

James Bonda (Bonda is a savory in South India; have you heard of the famous Mysore Bonda?) - 
Good tips man. I knew the dictionary thing (yay!) but I would like to discover more cool tips and tricks. 

Keep the bondas coming.


----------



## mighty_himm (May 6, 2008)

hi..
i own a 24'' imac(intel procesr)
i want to know how do i connect to internet through my nokia 6630(airtel gprs,via data cable),
i used launch2net but cant afford the full version... any scripts which i can use for this...


----------



## aryayush (May 6, 2008)

You can connect via Bluetooth. Want help with that, or is data cable the only option? (Bluetooth is way more convenient though.)


----------



## preshit.net (May 6, 2008)

iPhone shoots to first place among flickr cameraphones


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

Steve Jobs said:
			
		

> You can't just ask customers what they want and then try to give that to them. By the time you get it built, they'll want something new


found it in a newspaper under a column "Quote in the Act" quite right actually, but this by no means explains a lame bluetooth


----------



## quad_master (May 7, 2008)

*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/Busine...pples_iPhone_in_India/articleshow/3016681.cms

have a look at this...any idea about possible launching date???


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87189

have a look at this .... no


----------



## aryayush (May 8, 2008)

*Sprint Spending $100 Million to Kick iPhone in the Nuts (iPhone Wearing Cup)*

Oh my freakin' God! how the Hell can the marketing department of any company worth its salt come up with this crap! This is unbelievable.

And then people wonder why Apple's marketing is so good. Just look at iPhone ads and look at these. Ugh! I'm still reeling from the torture of having wasted a minute of my life watching that.


----------



## preshit.net (May 8, 2008)

As John Gruber noted, why not invest that amount in actually developeing a phone better than the iPhone ?


----------



## iMav (May 8, 2008)

wtf! yuck thoo:

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2008/05/more-iphone-3g-images.jpg

*I got this from Engadget*


----------



## aryayush (May 10, 2008)

Hey, where are all the kids these days? Ashwin, Azeem, Dinesh, Milind, Preshit, Yash?

Giddy up, guys, we have WWDC '08 coming up in a month's time.


----------



## jamesbond007 (May 11, 2008)

Yep WWDC '08, but you know what I guess its gonna be iPhone only this time around

I am starting to use Apple's default apps, I am now 100% Safari. I 've started useing Mail couple of days back, I configured it for my mac, yahoo and gmail accounts. I get this error message and I have no idea what it means. Here is the screenshot:

*img120.imageshack.us/img120/9597/picture1mn6.png

I have to mention here that my internet connection is working properly

QuickTip via quicklookplugins.com :

Quicklook is one of the finest gifts of Leopard. Now here is a quicktip to quicklook the Matroska files (.mkv)

 Edit QuickTime Player.app’s /Contents/info.plist
 Add the following code just before the last 2 tags </dict></plist> :


<key>UTExportedTypeDeclarations</key>
<array>
<dict>
<key>UTTypeConformsTo</key>
<array>
<string>public.movie</string>
</array>
<key>UTTypeDescription</key>
<string>Matroska Video File</string>
<key>UTTypeIconName</key>
<string>generic</string>
<key>UTTypeIdentifier</key>
<string>com.apple.quicktime.mkv</string>
<key>UTTypeReferenceURL</key>
<string>*www.matroska.org/</string>
<key>UTTypeTagSpecification</key>
<dict>
<key>public.filename-extension</key>
<array>
<string>mkv</string>
</array>
</dict>
</dict>
</array>

 In Terminal type touch /Applications/QuickTime\ Player.app

Query:

Aurora.jpg is the default Leopard Wallpaper, I think its is one of the best default wall papers of any OS

Anna.jpg , let us say this is my favorite Kournikova Wallpaper.

I have always wanted to use Aurora.jpg as my wallpaper but there is a rule that I've been following for years ' My desktop is always decorated with Anna Kournikova Wallpaper ' . I thought Photoshop might come handy in such a conflict, I used Photoshop to superimpose Aurora.jpg and Anna.jpg to get AnnaAurora.jpg which is shown below :
*img84.imageshack.us/img84/7517/annaaurora1nv2.jpg
The technique that I used is something that Photoshop gurus will laugh at, and I don't want to mention it but I'll give a similar example :
Say I have to write a C program to print numbers from 1 to 100
The technique that I used is .....
printf("1");
printf("2");
..
..
..
printf("99");
printf("100");


I have taken 40 mins to create AnnaAurora.jpg, and it is not perfect because the technique is not perfect. So I need help from you in using the best technique to get the perfect wallpaper


----------



## aryayush (May 11, 2008)

OK, sorry to be blunt, but that wallpaper sucks! 

Use the Extract tool and you'll get better results.

However, since the image is so in contrast with the background, I doubt you'll end up with an extraction good enough to look decent on it. Do away with this idea. Use some different Anna Kournikova wallpaper instead, if you must. 

----------------------------

OK, so here's an opinion poll. Should I go for .Mac? The only feature I'd be using is email. Is it wise to pay about Rs. 4,000 annually for ad-free, junk resistant, push IMAP email that works well with both my Mac and my iPhone and allows me to have a ‘@mac.com’ address?


----------



## preshit.net (May 11, 2008)

Except for the @mac.com id, I get the others from Gmail.


----------



## aryayush (May 11, 2008)

You don't get push email, but yeah, I see your point. And I know it's a waste of money, which is what has prevented me from opting for it thus far. I don't think I'm going to buy it but I just like the idea of having a .Mac account.

BTW, on a completely unrelated topic, I have to say I love the Apple earphones. Initially, they just wouldn't stay in my ear but now it's like they were made for each other. Not only do they stay on all day long, they do so without hurting at all. I only wish I could sleep with them on.


----------



## preshit.net (May 11, 2008)

I'd love to have a .Mac account too, but I cannot live without Gmail and I don't even use Mail.app


----------



## praka123 (May 11, 2008)

just read Gmail used(hacked) as open spam server


----------



## preshit.net (May 11, 2008)

praka123 said:


> just read Gmail used(hacked) as open spam server



*mashable.com/2008/05/10/gmail-security-spam-concern/


----------



## jamesbond007 (May 11, 2008)

@aryayush
Thanks for your feedback, I expected 'The wallpaper sucks' line, however from goobi. Anyways once I get the superimposing things, I'll make sure the image gels with the background!!
Coming to .mac account, I guess its just a waste of money, however if I were you I'd definitely own a .mac account!!
I will have to completely disagree on the Apple earphones thing. I have used several of them for years and I can tell with great confidence, they don't deserve to be bundled with the iPods. Test you iPod with Bose earphone and you'll never touch your Apple earphones.
Also as the usage increases they tend to give that trembling effect at higher volumes and of course they are not comfortable to wear as well. Its thumbs down to Apple earphones from me. Its an honest feedback, having used them for years.


----------



## preshit.net (May 11, 2008)

If my opinion counts, I'd disagree too that that earphones are good. I'm thinking of buying the Creative EP-630 soon.


----------



## aryayush (May 11, 2008)

I know they're not supposed to have good quality sound and all, which is why I made no mention of that. The sound quality is good enough for me, but I also know that I know pretty much nothing about sound.

However, my ears have always had a certain animosity towards earphones and these are the first ones I've found that are comfortable to wear. That's the only reason why I like them.


----------



## iMav (May 11, 2008)

the apple ear-phones lack bass (the ep 630 owns there) the ear-phones are painful (the only reason why i had to buy the ep 630) having said that, apple earphones do remain crystal clear at the highest volumes something the ep 630 hasn't been able to


----------



## preshit.net (May 11, 2008)

iMav said:


> the apple ear-phones lack bass (the ep 630 owns there) the ear-phones are painful having said that, apple earphones do remain crystal clear at the highest volumes something the ep 630 hasn't been able to



You got that exactly right. The Ep 630 are in-ear earphones and hence have excellent bass too. But they do tend to distort at high volumes.

The thing I dislike about the Apple earphones is that they tend to loose the rubber after 3-4 months.


----------



## ring_wraith (May 11, 2008)

aryayush said:


> BTW, on a completely unrelated topic, I have to say I love the Apple earphones. Initially, they just wouldn't stay in my ear but now it's like they were made for each other. Not only do they stay on all day long, they do so without hurting at all. I only wish I could sleep with them on.



Here's why you like them: Placebo.



DARK LORD said:


> You got that exactly right. The Ep 630 are in-ear earphones and hence have excellent bass too. But they do tend to distort at high volumes.
> 
> The thing I dislike about the Apple earphones is that they tend to loose the rubber after 3-4 months.



High volumes? I *never * managed to get them to distort without causing my ear-drums physical pain. Distortion is hardly an issue. Funny that no-one seems to notice the bloated Bass, which completely overpower whatever trace of mids there are. Don't get me started on the harsh highs. And the muddiness. 

BTW.... sorry to burst a couple of bubbles, but Bass and SQ are *not * Directly proportional. Example: EP-630.


----------



## Tanmay (May 11, 2008)

The EP-630 was only a marginal improvement over the iPhone Earphones. There's not such a great difference. So I feel its not worth getting the EP-630, if your iPhone EarPhones are fine. 

Better save money and get earphones from Shure.....EP-630 is not that good enough...


----------



## ring_wraith (May 11, 2008)

Tanmay said:


> The EP-630 was only a marginal improvement over the iPhone Earphones. There's not such a great difference. So I feel its not worth getting the EP-630, if your iPhone EarPhones are fine.



Oh gosh, this is one for the record. Smile! _[click]
_


----------



## aryayush (May 11, 2008)

*The OS X desktop as music video*

I would've bought .Mac without any hesitation if it allowed me to host my WordPress blog on it.

I don't know what's the point but, FWIW, we now have an Apple social group out here and all of you fanboys are free to join in on the fun. All the cool kids seem to be doing it.


----------



## goobimama (May 12, 2008)

I'm back!  After a few days of being 'down' to to some 'events' I'm back. with the original + new me  (who apparently uses a lot of smileys)

The iPod/phone earphones are not top quality. They are good and a cut above what you get on the normal music players, but not as good as standalone earphones which you actually pay for and buy. Of course, in-ear earphones usually give better sound in terms of bass and loudness, but I wouldn't be able to use one of them cause I listen to music a lot while riding. And they are very unsafe for riding. I was thinking of getting maybe some sennheiser earphones or something (No! Not Bose!) but the iPhone earphones have this button that I'm so in crazy about. 

And no, the earphones that bundle with a walkman or Creative Zen Moko are not that great either. And I'm with Tanmay, the EP-630 are only 'different' cause they are in-ear. Otherwise the SQ is pretty much the same.  

And that wallpaper does indeed suck. At first I was surfing the page on the iPhone when I didn't realise how bad it was. Now that I'm on the mac, it is horrifying! What's up with those knees!

And no, you don't need to get a .Mac account. It would be great if you had two or more macs and more importantly, lived in a world where fast internet was always available, to use features like iDisk, Backtomymac. And I hope that .Mac is going to give the iPhone some addressbook syncing and stuff like that. But for you getting it cause of the .mac email ID, I don't think so.

And that OS X music video is a must watch!


----------



## ring_wraith (May 12, 2008)

@Goobi, iPod earphones really can't match up to the earphone given with both the Sony Walkmans and the Sony-ericsson Walkman series, especially the former. All it takes to convert someone to an audiophile or even just improve his/her sensitivity towards sound quality is one single experience with really, really good SQ. Its nice to see you're striving towards that by getting a Senn. If you do end up getting a headphone, nothing beats the PX100.


----------



## aryayush (May 12, 2008)

I used a Sony Ericsson WALKMAN phone for a little over a year and it did absolutely nothing to improve my sensitivity towards sound quality (and I'm thankful for that).



goobimama said:


> I'm back!  After a few days of being 'down' to to some 'events' I'm back. with the original + new me  (who apparently uses a lot of smileys)


You didn't use any after saying you would. Two in the entire post, both in the first sentence. That's not too bad. 



goobimama said:


> the iPhone earphones have this button that I'm so in crazy about.


There are third party “Made for iPhone” earphones that have that button too, but I'm not sure whether they are available in India or not. That button is awesome.



goobimama said:


> At first I was surfing the page on the iPhone *when* I didn't realise how bad it was.


_[Emphasis added.]_

… the iPhone *and* I didn't…


Welcome back, by the way. I called you twice on your landline yesterday and no one answered.


----------



## ring_wraith (May 12, 2008)

@Aayush, read my post again. I said one brush with really, really good SQ. The SE earphones, though better than any pack-ins, are nothing really, compared to the full extent of SQ out there. 

Actually don't bother, you'll just end up regretting like me. Sometimes I sit and wonder how nice it would be to be content with whatever comes with my MP3 player. No impedance issues, and I wouldn't have to keep apologizing to my wallet. 

But then I put on Comfortably Numb, and all of those doubts vanish.


----------



## aryayush (May 12, 2008)

Not to start a war or anything, but this is the problem with Linux users. Richard Stallman, who's some biggie in the Linux world, browses the web through his email client using some “demon” (he might have meant “daemon”) and “wget”.

Why? Just because he can, of course.

LOL! What a loser, seriously.

I'm off to eat some rice with a pair of forks now.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 12, 2008)

> Not to start a war or anything, but this is the problem with Linux users. Richard Stallman, who's some biggie in the Linux world, browses the web through his email client using some “demon” (he might have meant “daemon”) and “wget”.
> 
> Why? Just because he can, of course.
> 
> ...



So let me see if I get your logic right? Hes a loser because he can do that or because hes not following your ideal of doing something. Suddenly anyone whose not on your little pathetic bandwagon becomes losers? Do yourself a favor. Go buy yourself a clue. .


----------



## amitava82 (May 12, 2008)

wtf noobs.. get a life


----------



## preshit.net (May 12, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> wtf noobs.. get a life



No matter how childish your statement sounds, I still would like to know who are the noob*s* you are referring to ? Plural form ? How many are there ? And who ?


----------



## amitava82 (May 12, 2008)

You don't want me to call the names, do you? I already can see couple of such posts on this page itself which do not prove otherwise.. And can find numerous such posts in this entire thread...


----------



## preshit.net (May 12, 2008)

And calling them 'noobs' is fine with you ?


----------



## FilledVoid (May 12, 2008)

> And calling them 'noobs' is fine with you ?



Let me answer your question. You reap what you sow. This is the thread starters post on page 1. 



> Non-Mac users are welcome to weigh in with their opinions and doubts, but any comparison to other operating systems or any other post considered as flame bait will be ignored and hopefully, deleted.
> 
> I request the mods to try and ensure that this does not turn into another "fight" and I request posters to ignore any sort of flame bait.



If you are allowed to address Linux Users as a whole as the troll did above. Why can't he do the same? The above mentioned poster had no reason to post that here in the first place. If you can't take it don't dish it out.


----------



## iMav (May 12, 2008)

^^ well that's the Mac way of doing things, some one was right that, it is not Apple they despise but the fanboys that make the company so hate-able (not sure whether it's a word, I'm sure arya would point that out)


----------



## Hitboxx (May 12, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Not to start a war or anything, but this is the problem with Linux users. Richard Stallman, who's some biggie in the Linux world, browses the web through his email client using some “demon” (he might have meant “daemon”) and “wget”.
> 
> Why? Just because he can, of course.
> 
> ...


And what was the point of this post here? If Linux users have a problem, why does it bother you? If you want to war about Linux/OSS, head into the appropriate section and dish it out, not hide here and pull a dig on people you don't(can't) even understand(know). This is Apple thread ,stay on that.


----------



## ring_wraith (May 12, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Not to start a war or anything, but this is the problem with Linux users. Richard Stallman, who's some biggie in the Linux world, browses the web through his email client using some “demon” (he might have meant “daemon”) and “wget”.
> 
> Why? Just because he can, of course.
> 
> ...



Criticizing his ideologies is hardly in your place. You don't see us calling all Mac users losers because they need everything ready-made and set-up and refuse to take the time to set up stuff.

Irrespective of how ineffective or effective something is, its just a method of doing something that may be different from the one that seems logical to you. To many people, Mac is illogical because they need a certain degree of customization. 

So, its best if you lay off the insults to Linux. BTW... you are contradicting the first post of the thread. If that statement of yours was not flame bait, then I don't know what was.


----------



## ray|raven (May 12, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Not to start a war or anything, but this is the problem with Linux users. Richard Stallman, who's some biggie in the Linux world, browses the web through his email client using some “demon” (he might have meant “daemon”) and “wget”.
> 
> Why? Just because he can, of course.
> 
> ...



So, who's the dude calling cheap-shots again?


----------



## Pathik (May 12, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Not to start a war or anything, but this is the problem with Linux users. Richard Stallman, who's some biggie in the Linux world, browses the web through his email client using some “demon” (he might have meant “daemon”) and “wget”.
> 
> Why? Just because he can, of course.
> 
> ...


It's completely his choice. Atleast he knows how to get what he wants, Instead of using whatever cr@p Stevie serves him. Like a .Mac account.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 12, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Not to start a war or anything, but this is the problem with Linux users. Richard Stallman, who's some biggie in the Linux world, browses the web through his email client using some “demon” (he might have meant “daemon”) and “wget”.
> 
> Why? Just because he can, of course.
> 
> ...


I guess you don't know this is the Same Guy who wrote the GCC Toolchain , which is the compiler Mac developers use and which is bundled by default with OSX/Linux/Unix/Solaris and most things non-windows .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 12, 2008)

*Bandar kya jane, Adarak ka swaad ?*



aryayush said:


> Not to start a war or anything, but this is the problem with Linux users. Richard Stallman, who's some biggie in the Linux world, browses the web through his email client using some “demon” (he might have meant “daemon”) and “wget”.
> 
> Why? Just because he can, of course.
> 
> ...


keep this up and this thread will be gone for good.

we linux guys do things in several ways, because we CAN. The entire feature list available in all OSS softwares which are linux compatible is concidered to be an available feature in linux. And to each person, a different way to do something can be easy. Thats because linux and FOSS care about indivuduality of an indivudual, and distros don't thrust things at someone's face and ask him to do things a certain way.

we are not lazy fools who want everything to be done for us, or everything to be done the same way.

And do you even KNOW what kind of a person richard stallman is ? He is a genius, a master mind. He was the one who created the compiler that mac developers use for all their programs. He ditched money for being a part of the community.

Bandar kya jane, Adarak ka Swaad ?
Ghadha kya jane, Sone ki Mool ?
Mac User kya jane, Commandline ki Jaado ?

I remember it was YOU who stated that this thread is not to be used as a flaming or bait ground. Now look ! Its you who is defying the rules. Please try to avoid such posts in the future and your mistakes will be ignored and you spared.


----------



## jamesbond007 (May 12, 2008)

@aryayush

You love Macs....fine, you worship Jobs...cool, no one has got any problem with it. But why on earth do you criticize Windows and linux users. Why are you hell bent of forcing people to like what you like and hate what you hate. Let the people choose what they want, ie7 , firefox or Safari. Let the people decide which is the best OS for them, however as a mac user you have every right on telling people ' Mac OS is great, try it out'
You behave like the Moral Police who have problem with people celebrating Valentine's day. You need to set an example, like you've set one for me, if isn't for your posts on this thread, I'd still have remained a Linux user. You've inspired me to use not just Mac OS but also all the default apps bundled with Mac OS like Safari, Mail etc. I tried them because you use them and I use them because I've started liking them.

You say RMS a loser !! boy trust me RMS is much bigger than Gates and Jobs put together!!
You may flame ( I know you will ) at me but this is what I wanted to say.

@others 
People stop flaming and blaming we are talking technology here



MetalheadGautham said:


> k
> 
> Bandar kya jane, Adarak ka Swaad ?
> Ghadha kya jane, Sone ki Mool ?
> Mac User kya jane, Commandline ki Jaado ?



Thats a stone cold stunner!! but it wasn't needed right ??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 12, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> Thats a stone cold stunner!! but it wasn't needed right ??


I couldn't control myself, sorry.


----------



## aryayush (May 12, 2008)

To everyone, I'm sorry! I didn't realise there would be such an uproar. My comment was out of line. I'd intended to just post it as an observation (because, admit it or not, it _is_ pretty funny that someone browses the Internet through email), but the additional comments were uncalled for.

Sorry!


----------



## FilledVoid (May 12, 2008)

> because, admit it or not, it is pretty funny that someone browses the Internet through email)



Again its not. Just cause a person does something out of the ordinary need not be funny. Your lame sense of humor fails to find its audience if any. Oh wait. How does something funny about RMS browsing talents contribute to this thread anyway?


----------



## jamesbond007 (May 12, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Sorry!



Thats a gentleman thing. I thought you'd use that multi quote thing on this forum


----------



## aryayush (May 12, 2008)

I think I tend to know when I'm wrong. 



FilledVoid said:


> Again its not. Just cause a person does something out of the ordinary need not be funny. Your lame sense of humor fails to find its audience if any. Oh wait. How does something funny about RMS browsing talents contribute to this thread anyway?


Because, every once in a while, you stumble upon stuff you can't create a new thread for.

I find it funny (and even idiotic, if I may add). You may not. You don't have to agree with me. And I apologised for the additional crap I'd “dished out”. As hard as it may be for you to believe, the best of us make mistakes sometimes (not that I count myself as one of the best or anything).

So yeah, now that I've apologised, I see no reason why I should sit and listen to others saying that my sense of humour is “lame” or any other insult. So please keep it to yourself.


Again, I'm sorry and feel ashamed to have started this. I request some moderator to delete the inappropriate posts if you feel the need to. 

Let's just put a cork in it now, shall we?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 12, 2008)

aryayush said:


> To everyone, I'm sorry! I didn't realise there would be such an uproar. My comment was out of line. I'd intended to just post it as an observation (because, admit it or not, it _is_ pretty funny that someone browses the Internet through email), but the additional comments were uncalled for.
> 
> Sorry!





aryayush said:


> I think I tend to know when I'm wrong.
> 
> Because, every once in a while, you stumble upon stuff you can't create a new thread for.
> 
> ...


apopogies accepted.
the posts need not be deleted because the issue has been sorted out.
continue ontopic discussions if you may so please. here is one:

*How over-clockable are the processors located in the over-crowded insides of the MacMini and iMac ?*


----------



## preshit.net (May 12, 2008)

iPhone to be available in India later this year from Bharti Airtel too.

[Reuters] & [rediff]


----------



## FilledVoid (May 12, 2008)

> I find it funny (and even idiotic, if I may add). You may not. You don't have to agree with me. And I apologised for the additional crap I'd “dished out”. As hard as it may be for you to believe, the best of us make mistakes sometimes (not that I count myself as one of the best or anything).



I'm but a very humble person . Anyone on IRC would definitely vouch for that.  This is not the first time someone has done this before and the tactic is kind of getting old. You may find the above funny/idiotic. And again I say I / we don't. Justifying something you did and then coming up with an apology fails to convey any significance.

Sorry for continuing on but this thread has had lots of instances where other users would have been thrown out of this forum with a minutes notice.


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 12, 2008)

To aryayush:

Many developers would prefer to use vim or emacs over a GUI editor just for the sake of its simplicity and the tons of ideas that has gone behind it to make it what it is today. They would push out code much faster than you would with your fancy text editors like TextMate or Kate.

Its efficiency some people need, not visuals and other unnecessary components like you, as a Mac "user" are so heavily reliant on. (Try being something more than just a user, ever developed something your entire life? How very reliant are you on tools that you use for your development?)

By laughing at him there you also insult tons out there who actually know their computers far better than you do (Which are probably just the click-ables and press-ables). Please, if you do not understand why people use something for, don't laugh out at them, whatever their status may be. People are not fools to use stupid stuff to get things done, its a natural human tendency to be efficient. You are not human if you do not have that kind of a tendency.

All you look for always in any software/hardware whatsoever are its finishing and the cosmetic benefits. You never have looked at what functionality really means. Wget is the best tool out there for putting any file on any network onto your desktop with just one simple call. Your "downloading programs" are similarly based upon. Know things before you attempt to criticize them.

Its not the "problem of Linux users", as you see it, that we choose to be more functional, free and stylish in our own way. People with tools you consider inferior can manage to beat you black and blue at competitions of speed and efficiency because they use something that has JUST the things they need and not a single distractive feature or bloat over that. Their skills in such an environment would develop much faster than yours without.

He chose to use that because all that he browses needs only this much. He is not someone like you or another user who visits pornographic sites (as an example) occasionally or out of an addiction and thereby requires a graphical browser.

Donald Knuth does not use an email, he in fact downgraded in 1990 by giving up his email ID and he felt very happy after that. Now to call him insane would clearly show that its you who are really insane and also very unproductive in life. You can't even TRY to reach a stature as high as Knuth or even for that matter, Jobs. You'll just be another common person with this kind of an attitude.

Try being flexible with the world at times, it can't be hard even for the mentally crippled, cause he can choose to stay silent as well.

But then, having proved yourself cleanly as what a GX would be for the Apple Inc. I don't think you'd pay any heed and sooner or later return to the same bashing and feeling irritated with the way the world rotates on its axis.


----------



## iMav (May 12, 2008)

holy mother of GOd this so not the Mac Boy month on thinkdigit, if you know what I mean


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 12, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> *I'm but a very humble person . Anyone on IRC would definitely vouch for that.*  This is not the first time someone has done this before and the tactic is kind of getting old. You may find the above funny/idiotic. And again I say I / we don't. Justifying something you did and then coming up with an apology fails to convey any significance.
> 
> Sorry for continuing on but this thread has had lots of instances where other users would have been thrown out of this forum with a minutes notice.


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif
thats the funniest thing I have ever heard
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif
do you want me to reveal your humbleness from the chat log ?
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


QwertyManiac said:


> To aryayush:
> 
> Many developers would prefer to use vim or emacs over a GUI editor just for the sake of its simplicity and the tons of ideas that has gone behind it to make it what it is today. They would push out code much faster than you would with your fancy text editors like TextMate or Kate.
> 
> ...


excellently put there, and an extremely philosophical viewpoint you have given.


----------



## goobimama (May 12, 2008)

> Its efficiency some people need, not visuals and other unnecessary components like you, as a Mac "user" are so heavily reliant on. (Try being something more than just a user, ever developed something your entire life? How very reliant are you on tools that you use for your development?)


Can someone tell me why oh why is a GUI based interface less efficient? So if you get your code colour coded and formatted it becomes more difficult to read?
[*at this point of time I will append the 'no offence to linux users' clause, for fear of getting the royal treatment  ]

@Metalhead: No you cannot over-clock the processors. First of all there is no BIOS for you to over-clock. Secondly, even if you could, don't.


----------



## Pathik (May 12, 2008)

Hehe. ^  Makes you happy. Doesn't it?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 12, 2008)

goobimama said:


> @Metalhead: No you cannot over-clock the processors. First of all there is no BIOS for you to over-clock. Secondly, *even if you could, don't*.


why ? is it because of the cramped spaces in iMac and macMini ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 12, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Can someone tell me why oh why is a GUI based interface less efficient? So if you get your code colour coded and formatted it becomes more difficult to read?
> [*at this point of time I will append the 'no offence to linux users' clause, for fear of getting the royal treatment  ]
> 
> @Metalhead: No you cannot over-clock the processors. First of all there is no BIOS for you to over-clock. Secondly, even if you could, don't.


[This is exactly what I don't like. You think command-line/command-driven software are no fun. Colors on monitor came before GUI was developed, what made you think a console editor would not have neat color formatting?]

If you didn't already know, syntax-highlighting has been a forte of even vim and emacs for longer than you've known about TextMate or any GUI editor.

I did not say GUI is less efficient at everything but I did say that excessive GUI use for something that does not need it, makes for lots of waste in time.

Asking one to use command-driven software as a replacement of core-graphic software such as Photoshop would be madness of course. There are things that let you work and there are things that let you work efficiently. Once you know which one would give you more work output via the least time, you win.

Imagine Photoshop without keyboard shortcuts for example, as of how a software that focuses only on the looks and features of it but lacks out on functionality would tend to be like.

Edit: If I had time and patience, I'd write an application cleanly demonstrating how much time you could save keystroking shortcuts than pointing and clicking at things and acting the corely-GUI user way. For new users that is fine, but you do learn to discover better things don't you?

Also, it never were about Linux Goobi, its about finding things you do not understand funnier. You can very well use most of the FOSS on any platform.


----------



## aryayush (May 12, 2008)

DARK LORD said:


> iPhone to be available in India later this year from Bharti Airtel too.
> 
> [Reuters] & [rediff]


Hey, that's certainly good news.

India is actually far more advanced than the U.S. when it comes to the cellular network, established protocols and rates.



QwertyManiac said:


> If you didn't already know, syntax-highlighting has been a forte of even vim and emacs for longer than you've known about TextMate or any GUI editor.
> 
> I did not say GUI is less efficient at everything but I did say that excessive GUI use for something that does not need it, makes for lots of waste in time.
> 
> ...


You can justify it all you want but it's a fact, and you know it, that having webpages emailed to you before you read them is just plain stupid. I'm not even sure how it works. How does he Google stuff? Does he never use Google? Do people email him links to webpages that he should check out and he then proceeds to have them emailed to his inbox, unlike the complicated method all we poor people use which involves actually clicking the link?

Command line may be faster for some things, specially batch processes and stuff, but it's a well known fact that GUIs are more user friendly and faster. Most command line users I know do it just to feel superior than we poor GUI users who do so just because we don't know any better.

There are two ways to do everything: the easy way and the geeky way, which is hard for normal people. And just because you choose the CLI method doesn't mean that the people who use GUIs do so because they are less smarter than you. It's just pretty clear which method saves time and looks better while doing so.

And yeah, I don't have a problem with people using command line for doing their tasks, not even when they're having webpages emailed to them because launching a web browser and typing in the URL is just too darned inconvenient. I don't have a problem with that. But let's call a spade a spade, shall we? Just because Richard Stallman does it doesn't make it any better.


----------



## mehulved (May 12, 2008)

aryayush said:


> To everyone, I'm sorry! I didn't realise there would be such an uproar. My comment was out of line. I'd intended to just post it as an observation (because, admit it or not, it _is_ pretty funny that someone browses the Internet through email), but the additional comments were uncalled for.
> 
> Sorry!


Believe it or not but lots of people *make you do* what he does voluntarily. Haven't you ever read an HTML email? So, reading html pages from a mail client is just an extension of reading an HTML email. He is rather going in a direction that is ahead of others. He is using a daemon to fetch html emails forward it to his email client and read it as if it was an HTML mail.
And again isn't this an example of convergence? We all talk and want convergence in hardware, but why not software?


----------



## aryayush (May 12, 2008)

For further posts on this topic, I urge you to create a CLI vs GUI thread in the Fight Club and carry on there, please.

We've gone way too off-topic here…


----------



## iMav (May 12, 2008)

being on the sidelines sometimes is fun too  carry on


----------



## goobimama (May 12, 2008)

> Edit: If I had time and patience, I'd write an application cleanly demonstrating how much time you could save keystroking shortcuts than pointing and clicking at things and acting the corely-GUI user way. For new users that is fine, but you do learn to discover better things don't you?


Whoever said you have to keep doing the point and click thing with a GUI based editor like Textmate? Its just as efficient. Besides, OS X is crazy about keyboard shortcuts. You can *easily* customise any keyboard shortcut for any application. I'm not saying GUI is faster. I'm saying they can both perform equally well and it all depends on your choice. Just saying GUI is less efficient than CLI doesn't quite seem right.

And Mehul is here! Wohoo!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 12, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Whoever said you have to keep doing the point and click thing with a GUI based editor like Textmate? Its just as efficient. Besides, OS X is crazy about keyboard shortcuts. You can *easily* customise any keyboard shortcut for any application. I'm not saying GUI is faster. I'm saying they can both perform equally well and it all depends on your choice. Just saying GUI is less efficient than CLI doesn't quite seem right.


its simple: CLI is super effitient in those situations when the user is completely aquinted with both his keyboard and the shortcuts/commands. But its rarely the case with the current generation(including myself) because we live in the GUI era. Stallman is from the old era, and hence he is an uber skilled commandline user.


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 12, 2008)

aryayush said:


> *You can justify it all you want* but it's a fact, and you know it, that having webpages emailed to you before you read them is just plain stupid. I'm not even sure how it works. How does he Google stuff? Does he never use Google? Do people email him links to webpages that he should check out and he then proceeds to have them emailed to his inbox, unlike the complicated method all we poor people use which involves actually clicking the link?


Ignorant.

He just mentioned his home machine and you blow it out of proportion. And you did not understand how his daemon worked, and you lashed out at it blindly again.



aryayush said:


> Command line may be faster for some things, specially batch processes and stuff, but it's a well known fact that GUIs are more user friendly and faster. Most command line users I know do it just to feel superior than we poor GUI users who do so just because we don't know any better.



Well known facts that only you know, indeed. I never did pose as someone superior, nor do I feel so. I just know something is right in the way I use it. I haven't lived all my life on CLI by the way. Its not easy downgrading if it were so. And hence is not.



aryayush said:


> There are two ways to do everything: the easy way and the geeky way, which is hard for normal people. And just because you choose the CLI method doesn't mean that the people who use GUIs do so because they are less smarter than you. It's just pretty clear which method saves time and looks better while doing so.


What is the geeky way? Things you do not understand clearly. I know of many web developers who are very artistic and yet use simple text editors when it comes to coding their webpages seamlessly with their graphical art. Their work is in no way complicated or "geeky" as you call it (Clearly again, things so simple that you do not understand). I did not talk about smartness there, I talked about bad mouthing and calling the actions of those who use simpler stuff foolish. Its you who acted smart and superior. 

You never have tried the simpler ways, so don't claim that GUI is better all-in-all. I've seen use cases of file-management being done way faster via a console, and I sometimes practice the same too.



aryayush said:


> And yeah, I don't have a problem with people using command line for doing their tasks, not even when they're having webpages emailed to them because launching a web browser and typing in the URL is just too darned inconvenient. I don't have a problem with that. But let's call a spade a spade, shall we? Just because Richard Stallman does it doesn't make it any better.



You just don't understand what he does. Hope mehulved made that clear by now.

If Jobs wears white underpants and that seems so nice to you, why can't idiots like you supporting Linux claim the same for their "idol"? Cause you are totally narcissistic that's why.


----------



## narangz (May 12, 2008)

Well CUI can't beat GUI & GUI can't beat CUI.

They are two opposite ends of a coin. 

@Mods- Guys can we have these CUI vs. GUI posts moved in a new thread in Fight Club? It'll be interesting & hope without flames


----------



## mehulved (May 12, 2008)

And, I guess I am still off topic. But, seems qwerty isn't explaining properly what he's wanting to say. It's not GUI that's inefficient, it's the point and click method. I feel mouse as a generic device is just too inefficient to perform any task. A GUI program with keyboard shortcuts can be as fast as a CLI editor(psst vim has GUI too in form of a GTK front end GVim, that's as efficient). Yes, there are places where using a keyboard may be inefficient, eg. drawing a picture, there a stylus would be way more effective. At the end of the day it's about getting the work done at the best of your ability then fighting over GUI/CLI, Keyboard/mouse/stylus. BTW, fighting over such things is a good way to reduce our efficiency


----------



## narangz (May 12, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> If Jobs wears white underpants and that seems so nice to you, why can't *idiots like you* supporting Linux claim the same for their "idol"? Cause you are totally narcissistic that's why.



That was totally un-called for.


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 12, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Whoever said you have to keep doing the point and click thing with a GUI based editor like Textmate? Its just as efficient. Besides, OS X is crazy about keyboard shortcuts. You can *easily* customise any keyboard shortcut for any application. I'm not saying GUI is faster. I'm saying they can both perform equally well and it all depends on your choice. Just saying GUI is less efficient than CLI doesn't quite seem right.
> 
> And Mehul is here! Wohoo!


Oi, I did not mean all Mac OSX did I? And again when did I say ALL GUI sucks and is slower. Where applicable, CLI does have, and is developed to have, the potential to speed up your work.

 I had no grudge against a particular OS here, just Arya's brashness which probably would be there forever. He is not even nearly sane. You're pretty balanced at your views but never him, and I'll never know why.



narangz said:


> That was totally un-called for.


So were his comments and even the ignorant replies after them. Its just that even if you guys read an entire post or not, you definitely manage to read the sarcasm part of it and at least that irks you if not the actual underlying point within those other lines. I at least manage to send something through that gets quoted/noticed, now that is good and not my fault you particularly look at insults to drive back a message onto.

Of course, at the end of the day I'll always lose these kind of arguments. No one ever budges. Not to mention, actually read posts. Still, I feel good, and thats nice enough for me.

narangz - Would he stand if I insulted Steve Jobs here? I won't stand him insulting another intellectual either.


----------



## narangz (May 12, 2008)

Do you have the right to insult people? Tell me did he or anyone else insulted you here?

I am against flames & that's what you are doing.

BTW- I read your post that's how I read that part.


----------



## aryayush (May 12, 2008)

@QwertyManiac,
Frankly, I couldn't care less if you insulted Steve Jobs or anyone else out here, except me. The likes of Steve Jobs and Bill Gates are far too high in the chain of respect and fame compared to us and nothing you or I can do or say can change that. So I don't know why you feel so insulted when someone calls Richard Stallman stupid when he does something stupid. If you're so sure that he's a great guy, you don't need to fight for his respect on public forums.

And Milind is no more balanced than you or I—he just knows how to be politically correct, and that's indeed a great quality to have when you're chatting on a public forum, and specially about Linux (because Lord knows you're a bad person if you don't appreciate a community effort like Linux). 

So, this is the last time I'm saying this: cut out the crap. Move this to another thread if you want. Spare this one. (And no one can blame me now for having started it. Some people just need any excuse to latch on to. It could just as easily have been anyone else's post in this or any other thread.)

At least I'm not replying to any other off-topic post now (so it's a good chance for anyone who wants to have a go at me now).

--------

P.S.: What happened to all the poor avatars? Am I the only one who's not seeing any?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 12, 2008)

nice nice.

hey arya isn't this *"any and all"* discussion related to Apple 
So that includes even the toilets used in steve jobs home. 

So chill... have fun... flame...battle it out... enjoy the jealousy/frustration of lame people while you enjoy the mac...


----------



## jamesbond007 (May 12, 2008)

Boy !! that was exactly what I was planning to write now. Where are our Avtaars, I could only see '?'


----------



## goobimama (May 12, 2008)

Aayush trying to rat me out I see 

So have any of you iPhone users tried out Remote Buddy? It is truly teh awwsum. Been using it for a couple of days now. Its really fun to freak out my dumb brother by controlling my mac sitting outside in the balcony. 
My uncle doesn't have any money to gift me a license so I might just have to go ahead and buy it.


----------



## Tanmay (May 12, 2008)

goobimama said:


> So have any of you iPhone users tried out Remote Buddy? It is truly teh awwsum. Been using it for a couple of days now. Its really fun to freak out my dumb brother by controlling my mac sitting outside in the balcony.
> My uncle doesn't have any money to gift me a license so I might just have to go ahead and buy it.



VNC is there from ages and does a great job.....


----------



## aryayush (May 12, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Aayush trying to rat me out I see


Oh, that's what I'm here for, aren't I? I mean, I can't allow people to go all pro-goobimama amidst the healthy aryayush-bashing.


----------



## mehulved (May 12, 2008)

aryayush said:


> You can justify it all you want but it's a fact, and you know it, that having webpages emailed to you before you read them is just plain stupid. I'm not even sure how it works. How does he Google stuff? Does he never use Google? Do people email him links to webpages that he should check out and he then proceeds to have them emailed to his inbox, unlike the complicated method all we poor people use which involves actually clicking the link?


Boy O Boy! You have no clue, do you? Google pages are designed in HTML and any decent mail client can render HTML. Now, then why can't he use use google or any other site for that matter?
And you definitely don't know what emacs and lisp are. Lisp is such a powerful and complex language and there are a very few people in this world who can master lisp as RMS.
Today any mail client can be used as a browser, barring the multimedia content, just add a Location Bar to it. In case of RMS, he just needs to set a keyboard shortcut or such to open a URL bar.
Yes, you can click the links too. Ever seen an Enter or Return button?
Have you got semblence of clue as to what you're speaking of. Do you know how email and http systems work?


----------



## aryayush (May 12, 2008)

Maybe not. But am I the only one seeing the huge, gaping fallacy in this entire argument?

There is no need or benefit of using the email client to do your web browsing when there are several perfectly capable web browsers out there that are designed and optimised for this very purpose.

What is so difficult to understand about that? Do you use the sprinkler in your garden to take a bath? Or your bicycle to go on a several mile journey? You can do either of those things, but intelligent people don't do that, because that's not what those devices are meant for.

It's unbelievable that I'm having this discussion with a bunch of so called techies and geeks, most of whom are older than me, and none of them seem to be able to wrap their heads around such a simple freakin' concept. If you see a person wearing socks on his hands to keep them warm, instead of gloves, you might think that he's a unique and intelligent person—I think he's just plain stupid.

And so is anyone who uses their email client as a web browser. What's next? A media player as an instant messenger? An antivirus application as a torrent client?

GOD!!

(And I won't even bother pointing out that this discussion is way off-topic anymore because, clearly, I don't seem to be getting the point across.)


----------



## iMav (May 12, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Maybe not. But am I the only one seeing the huge, gaping fallacy in this entire argument?


using a mail client for browsing the web is out of the ordinary, pretty innovative I would say but every application is made to do what it is supposed to, using it for alternate purposes though is innovative but at the same time weird, I mean why use an application that is supposed to receive mails for browsing the web when you have dedicated browsers, does this mean that the Unix genius thinks that even firefox is worthless, I guess the answer to taht is what you once said:





aryayush said:


> Because I can.


----------



## mehulved (May 13, 2008)

Doesn't opera bundle torrent client? Can't so many browsers these days play multimedia using plugins.
Please understand what emacs and lisp are before starting a stupid and ignorant troll. Let me once again mention, you have no clue of what he does, if you have then care to elaborate?


----------



## goobimama (May 13, 2008)

Tanmay said:


> VNC is there from ages and does a great job.....


Uh.... have you tried RemoteBuddy? The interface is awesome.

- I can see what someone is doing in my room by sitting right outside in the garden and take a picture if I need proof. 
- *I can play any iPhone compatible movie/video/song directly from my mac onto my iPhone. *
- Browse for files, control presentations with a view of what's happening on the screen.
- Freak out my brother by controlling front row volume and fast forwarding it 

I haven't tried VNC or don't even know what it is. But I'm looking into it just in case I might spend on something I don't need.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 13, 2008)

@ayyush:

I realised that topics like these are waaay beyond you. What can a person so used to being spoon fed know about commandline and scripting ?

Stallman never actually used an email client. He just scripted (using wget and some other tools in the script) a shell script that fetches mail (which is a html page) via wget (an awssome web fetcher) and displays it on the terminal. He effectively created his own custom program that does only what it should do, and it serves all of RMS's needs. Thats what I call perfect and upto the point. It can do the job better than any web browser, because its designed to do just what needs to be done.


----------



## gary4gar (May 13, 2008)

Imo, last 2 pages should me deleted(including my post).

@aryayush
Please refrain yourself from starting flame wars next time

@Mods.
Please do the needfull


----------



## jamesbond007 (May 13, 2008)

^^^ Okay nice advice but how do we back this one up ??


----------



## yash (May 13, 2008)

hey guys, I can see other shared libraries in itunes, but there is nobody else on my local area network. there is NO local area network.I'm using a reliance wimax connection, the cable is plugged in directly only into my laptop. what's going on? are they sharing the internet connection or is it just some itunes glitch?


----------



## aryayush (May 13, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Uh.... have you tried RemoteBuddy? The interface is awesome.
> 
> - I can see what someone is doing in my room by sitting right outside in the garden and take a picture if I need proof.
> - *I can play any iPhone compatible movie/video/song directly from my mac onto my iPhone. *
> ...


Does it work without any lags? I've tried VNSea and it was so slow, it was pretty much unusable.


----------



## ring_wraith (May 13, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Maybe not. But am I the only one seeing the huge, gaping fallacy in this entire argument?
> 
> There is no need or benefit of using the email client to do your web browsing when there are several perfectly capable web browsers out there that are designed and optimised for this very purpose.
> 
> ...



Despite your constant protests, this is one I couldn't resist. 

Lets step back in time. Do you think the whole concept of lets say, a dedicated application just to handle your e-mail sprang out of nowhere? Shockingly, no. It was innovators like him that came up with something we all use on a daily basis right now, and what to us is so logical and useful that we consider life incomplete without it. Even then there were some people like you who went like "A dedicated software for e-mail? What's next, a dedicated browser for Google? Heh heh... inefficient idiot". 

Its thanks to people like him that lesser mortals like us have what we have today. You, for some reason, seem to be unable to appreciate that to the extent that you are _mocking_ him? 

No offence meant here, but I cant help thinking that Mac does this to just about anyone whose willing to adapt to their philosophy of "Why do the dirty-work when you can pay someone to do it for you?". The whole spoon-feeding thing pushes Mac users to the point where they feel anyone who so much as takes the trouble to find freeware, install it and configures it is plain stupid. 

Of course, people like Richard Stallman to you, are unsurpassable morons.


----------



## iMav (May 13, 2008)

@all linux users, what you saw was nothing out o the ordinary, pretty much in line with what a Mac user generally is, the mockery of Linux happened now, mockeryof Windows users has been happening for a long time, forget it move on, Arya is Just being Arya


----------



## preshit.net (May 13, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Uh.... have you tried RemoteBuddy? The interface is awesome.
> 
> - I can see what someone is doing in my room by sitting right outside in the garden and take a picture if I need proof.
> - *I can play any iPhone compatible movie/video/song directly from my mac onto my iPhone. *
> ...



Unless someone breaks a stone with that, I don't think I'll be able to try it.



aryayush said:


> Does it work without any lags? I've tried VNSea and it was so slow, it was pretty much unusable.



You know, interestingly, TouchPad Pro 4.0 now comes with ScreenView ( but only if you pay 15 Euros to unlock the feature ). VNSea was very slow, but I'm interested in knowing how this thing works.

Without the ScreenView, TouchPad Pro is really exact.


----------



## aryayush (May 13, 2008)

TouchPad Pro is indeed awesome, but if you have an Apple Remote, it's not very useful.

-------------

P.S.: Why doesn't this forum use AJAX for posting quick replies now? Why break a good thing?


----------



## preshit.net (May 14, 2008)

Okay, I'm like really pissed now. /offtopic


----------



## mehulved (May 14, 2008)

iMav said:


> @all linux users, what you saw was nothing out o the ordinary, pretty much in line with what a Mac user generally is, the mockery of Linux happened now, mockeryof Windows users has been happening for a long time, forget it move on, Arya is Just being Arya


where did linux come in here? There hasn't been linux anywhere in aayush's post, it's you people who brought it in. And if you're equating RMS with linux than you're wrong, RMS is attached with GNU project. And most of the OS's out there, probably besides Windows makes use of some GNU tool or the other at some point. Sorry but this is not about linux, not about RMS but this is about mocking someone's ideas just cos they don't fit into nice pretty easy universe of oneself.


----------



## aryayush (May 14, 2008)

It wasn't an idea. It was a stupid whim which you guys are idolising just because it was this Stallman guy.

Please, can we drop this now? I've been ignoring so many posts and it just doesn't seem to be stopping.


----------



## iMav (May 14, 2008)

mehulved said:


> where did linux come in here? There hasn't been linux anywhere in aayush's post, it's you people who brought it in. And if you're equating RMS with linux than you're wrong, RMS is attached with GNU project. And most of the OS's out there, probably besides Windows makes use of some GNU tool or the other at some point. Sorry but this is not about linux, not about RMS but this is about mocking someone's ideas just cos they don't fit into nice pretty easy universe of oneself.


 u know ur the most comic of all mods  where did linux come in, u ask? read again do see the word that says linux _users_? and the only reason u are *trolling *in this thread is because as arya said of this stallman guy


----------



## narangz (May 14, 2008)

Just read about Steve Wozniak also known as the other Steve in Reader's Digest May issue under Money Makers section. A must read particularly for Apple fans.


----------



## aryayush (May 14, 2008)

Really? Gotta get it then. (Though I'm sure I'll forget all about it in an hour from now.)


----------



## narangz (May 14, 2008)

I can remind you about that. I am good at bugging people. For a testimonial please ask Milind


----------



## goobimama (May 14, 2008)

Haha! Check out darky's siggy! Awesum!


----------



## Pathik (May 14, 2008)

^^ 
*www.cdgaming.eu/Roflcopter.gif
Censors working alrite!

No offence to Dark_Lord though.


----------



## preshit.net (May 14, 2008)

Why do you think I'm really pissed ?


----------



## aryayush (May 14, 2008)

LOL! This is classic, man. 

I'm literally LMAO right now, and that happens very rarely.


----------



## jamesbond007 (May 14, 2008)

Holy cow!!! Thats a laughter riot!!

@arya

I just checked the intro page of this thread and I found my name and location spelt wrongly!! Please correct them
Name : Mohammad Azeemuddin
Location : Nalgonda (Andhra Pradesh)


----------



## goobimama (May 15, 2008)

Macbook Pro 17" for 60k. 6 months used or something like that. Just thought I'd post it in case someone was interested. 

*delhi.craigslist.co.in/sys/669694169.html

Not that I would ever need this, but Burnagain FS is a multi session DVD burning tool for OS X. Mounts the CD/DVD like an extra drive in finder. 

*www.macworld.com/article/133462/2008/05/burnagainfs.html


----------



## krazzy (May 15, 2008)

One small question: If one has to upgrade his RAM in an iMac, can he use RAM from other manufacturers like Transcend or Kingston or does he have to use Apple's RAM only?


----------



## narangz (May 15, 2008)

It's SODIMM I guess for notebooks. Not sure though.

*docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=58007

*docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303084


----------



## goobimama (May 15, 2008)

DDR2 667Mhz SODIMM is good for most macs/notebooks. The new iMacs use 800Mhz SODIMM. The Mac Pro uses ECC something. I have upgraded mine to 2GB via after market RAM, namely, kingston.


----------



## krazzy (May 15, 2008)

goobimama said:


> DDR2 667Mhz SODIMM is good for most macs/notebooks. The new iMacs use 800Mhz SODIMM. The Mac Pro uses ECC something. I have upgraded mine to 2GB via after market RAM, namely, kingston.



So the iMac uses basically the same RAM that a regular desktop PC uses?


----------



## Pathik (May 15, 2008)

krazzy said:


> So the iMac uses basically the same RAM that a regular *desktop PC* uses?



Nope. It uses SO-DIMM modules used in laptops.


----------



## krazzy (May 15, 2008)

^^ Oh  OK. Thanks.


----------



## mehulved (May 15, 2008)

iMav said:


> u know ur the most comic of all mods  where did linux come in, u ask? read again do see the word that says linux _users_? and the only reason u are *trolling *in this thread is because as arya said of this stallman guy


I give a damn to RMS. I am not his official spokesperson. And neither am I a troll like you. What I am pissed off is that you people find a rudimentary implementation of an idea hillarious. If the same thing is done 3-4 decades later by you $COMPANY then it is innovation.



aryayush said:


> It wasn't an idea. It was a stupid whim which you guys are idolising just because it was this Stallman guy.


It's not a stupid whim. It's got a reason. First get a clue about what he is doing then speak further.
QUOTE=aryayush;828314]
Please, can we drop this now? I've been ignoring so many posts and it just doesn't seem to be stopping.[/QUOTE]
I guess I am in no mood of letting this stupid fallacy of yours go without a fight.


----------



## kalpik (May 15, 2008)

aryayush said:


> It wasn't an idea. It was a stupid whim which you guys are idolising just because it was this Stallman guy.


Just this one last post on the issue 

From the link given by you, NO one can infer what Stallman was/is trying to do with his setup. It could even be a custom RSS reader kinda thingy, which scours the web for interesting information (based on some keywords), fetches them via wget (way faster than a browser as it just retrieves text and omits all other web annoyances) and displays them neatly in the terminal window. Pretty convenient i must say 

Conclusion: Dont underestimate someone if he doest seem to do things _your_ way. Remember, people laughed at Galileo too when he said that the earth revolves around the sun


----------



## aryayush (May 15, 2008)

I do have a reply for that but let's not just keep rehashing stuff. Enough said.

Back on topic now…


----------



## mehulved (May 15, 2008)

And what's the reply?


----------



## goobimama (May 15, 2008)

you boys do your thing via PM. I don't care whether stallman is an idiot or not. I'm sure the rest who like this thread will think the same.

------

Back on topic: I think John Gruber is an idiot. I don't know why people think so highly of him. That guy needs to be taken down like a bear wearing a pink dress (dancing to the tunes of Britney Spears).


----------



## aryayush (May 15, 2008)

Why do you say so?


----------



## s18000rpm (May 15, 2008)

got iPod shuffle last week
*www.ministryoftech.com/images/new-ipod-shuffle-lg.png

i want to use ear plugs (like sony ericcson walkman phone's), can you name some brand & where i can get it in b'lore.

give some tips about the batt. usage...
(i'll be using this ipod with Vista [sync'in...])


----------



## aryayush (May 15, 2008)

Just charge it whenever you have the opportunity. That's it. Don't worry about running out of charge or spoiling your battery or what have you.

Listen to your music whenever you want and charge whenever you get the opportunity to.

That's the best tip I can give you.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 15, 2008)

do i have to dischare the batt. fully & charge it again (once in a month or so), as some say it betters the batt. life.

what about ear plugs?


----------



## iMav (May 16, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> do i have to dischare the batt. fully & charge it again (once in a month or so), as some say it betters the batt. life.


won't have a big differnece & anyways once a month ur pod will discharge while using it itself 


s18000rpm said:


> what about ear plugs?


ep 630, sasta aur tikau, i think goobi has a shuffle


----------



## Pathik (May 16, 2008)

Ep630 +1. Btw s18, you would have been better off with a zen stone plus.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 16, 2008)

iMav said:


> won't have a big differnece & anyways once a month ur pod will discharge while using it itself





> ep 630, sasta aur tikau, i think goobi has a shuffle


thanks, 1.2k 

btw ep630 googling lead to "Sennheiser CX300", what bout them.

my cous.'s friends have it which came with dell xps, they say the SE ear plug's sh1t b4 the cx300 

with some foruming, found this as common reply


> EP-630 is more bassy while CX300 has a more balanced sound


anyone with eiter of these, help out.


----------



## goobimama (May 16, 2008)

I never bother with shuffle battery life. It has yet to die out on me (even used it on the entire trip to Mumbai without charging). I just keep it docked whenever and smoke it out of there when I need it. My friend has been using it the same way for the past one year and the battery is yet to die out on him as well. 

As for those earphones I haven't heard the Sennheiser but I didn't quite like the EP-630. Not much to say there I guess


----------



## iMav (May 16, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> thanks, 1.2k


don't know abt sennheiser, but ep630 was 800 last year


----------



## aryayush (May 16, 2008)

LOL @goobimama's signature! 

---------

Now, either I'm alone on this one and my Mac has a major problem with regard to optical media or my issues are indicative of a larger problem with Mac OS X in general.

I have already gotten the SuperDrive on my Mac replaced once in the past because it had started making a lot of grinding noises, was quite slow and used to create a lot of coasters. After getting it replaced, it worked just fine for a few months. I'm not sure though because I hardly ever use it.

In any case, it has become very unreliable again. It spits out my blank MoserBaer DVD-Rs after a couple minutes of spinning and has again started creating coasters out of my CD-Rs. Windows is very reliable in this field—you just insert a disk and use Easy Media Creator or Nero to burn it and it always works. Macs are not supposed to behave like this.

I'm not sure whether it is a hardware issue or a software one though. My Mac does burn some CDs successfully and I've even burnt a few dual layer DVDs in the past. I don't even have any Windows machine around that I can test my CDs on to make sure they're working, though there is no reason why brand new disks, straight out of the sealed packaging won't work.

I'm really frustrated. Does anyone have any tips to share? Is your Mac this unreliable too?


----------



## preshit.net (May 16, 2008)

Didn't I have the same problem with my combo-drive some time back ? It did not read disks at times, didn't burn them successfully at times and used to make noises occasionally. After I got it replaced, it's been fine so far. *touchwood*


----------



## goobimama (May 16, 2008)

Get the drive replaced. It happens to PCs as well (although replacing them is not that easy). Have you tried different media? Sometimes the drive acts funny with certain media (mine had a problem with Sony). Anyway, getting it replaced is a sure fire way of solving the problem.


----------



## jamesbond007 (May 16, 2008)

@aryayush
If you don't have access to Windows, I suggest you to try Knoppix Live CD, which again means you need to have it on the first hand. K3B is my personal favorite burning program, it comes closer to Nero. All said and done yours seem to be a hardware problem. BTW K3B comes bundled with Knoppix.


----------



## preshit.net (May 17, 2008)

I was watching the stupid movie Salaam-E-Ishq and in it, Salman is shown to own a MBP. But apparently, it runs Windows Media Player that has a slide show kinda thing for pictures. LOL


----------



## iMav (May 17, 2008)

hey guys 1 query abt the ipod Touch/iPhone, can they transfer songs via itunes wirelessly?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (May 17, 2008)

^^No, And I hate that.


----------



## aryayush (May 17, 2008)

I'm pretty optimistic about this being added in a future software upgrade, but it is not present as of this writing.


----------



## preshit.net (May 17, 2008)

Hey guys,

Could anyone of you, who used iTunes extensively, put up a nice tutorial of sorts, specially about playlists.
Ever since my days of winamp 2, I have never bothered to create playlists. I would really appreciate some help here


----------



## iMav (May 17, 2008)

^^ itunes has this good playlist feature wherein u can define filter parameters and it will automatically add songs to that playlist (smart playlist) the list of parameters is quite extensive, other than that there is nothing drastically different in itunes

and thanks for the info, sad but not surprised


----------



## aryayush (May 17, 2008)

I'm pretty sure he knows what smart playlists are. He wants to know how to effectively use them.

I think this is good blog fodder for our resident iTunes and tutorials expert: Milind. 

----------------

Seriously, there is probably no other company on Earth that knows anything about software design other than Apple. I was having a problem with Penned Thoughts. It was loading the iPhone specific interface even on my Mac. To ensure that it wasn't a problem specific to Safari, I loaded the site in Firefox and it showed the same mobile theme.

So I deactivated and reactivated the plugin and reloaded the site in Safari. It showed the normal theme. To ensure that it was showing the same theme across all browsers, I loaded it in Firefox again and it was showing the mobile theme. I even deactivated the theme and loaded it in Firefox and it was showing the same theme. I even went so far as to relaunch the browser but there were no changes.

Firefox sucks! Safari loads stuff from the cache. If you want it not to do so, you just hit reload once and it reloads everything from the server, so you get the most updated version. I don't know how Firefox does it but it just does not seem to have any clue.


----------



## iMav (May 17, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I'm pretty sure he knows what smart playlists are. He wants to know how to effectively use them.
> 
> I think this is good blog fodder for our resident iTunes and tutorials expert: Milind.


i was just saying that other than smart p[laylist theres nothing great  sorry to doubt ur intelligence presh!t


aryayush said:


> Seriously, there is probably no other company on Earth that knows anything about software design other than Apple. I was having a problem with Penned Thoughts. It was loading the iPhone specific interface even on my Mac. To ensure that it wasn't a problem specific to Safari, I loaded the site in Firefox and it showed the same mobile theme.
> 
> So I deactivated and reactivated the plugin and reloaded the site in Safari. It showed the normal theme. To ensure that it was showing the same theme across all browsers, I loaded it in Firefox again and it was showing the mobile theme. I even deactivated the theme and loaded it in Firefox and it was showing the same theme. I even went so far as to relaunch the browser but there were no changes.
> 
> Firefox sucks! Safari loads stuff from the cache. If you want it not to do so, you just hit reload once and it reloads everything from the server, so you get the most updated version. I don't know how Firefox does it but it just does not seem to have any clue.


firefox on windows has ctrl+F5 for total reload


----------



## aryayush (May 17, 2008)

I see, so it must ‘Cmd+F5’ on the Mac. But that's hardly the point.


----------



## goobimama (May 17, 2008)

I hope you guys don't miss out on watching that multi-touch on macbook video. I'm sure the big un's have seen it, but I'll post it anyway. 
*www.tuaw.com/2008/05/17/lux-multi-touch-for-os-x/


----------



## preshit.net (May 18, 2008)

I'm not sure how many here use GrabUp, but I just wrote something about it today. If you're not already using it, you might wanna read.

GrabUp: ScreenShot sharing made easy


----------



## jamesbond007 (May 20, 2008)

How do  I change the permissions on a disk partition. I have looked up in Mac Help and this is what I got ( the right ). I don't see a lock anywhere :
*img151.imageshack.us/img151/4945/picture2eq9.th.png

HD2 is the disk I need to set permissions on


----------



## goobimama (May 20, 2008)

I don't think FAT32 hard drives support permissions and such within OS X. You will need to make it HFS (cause NTFS are read only anyway)


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2008)

66% of all computers above $1000 sold in the United States are Macs.

This is quite astonishing. Since the Mac Mini is the only sub-$1000 Mac the company sells, it means that they're the market leaders in the price segment they compete in.

-----------------

There's an iPhone Windows Vista skin doing the rounds. If any of you guys decide to inflict this torture on your poor phone, please do us the courtesy of posting screenshots, so that we can point and laugh at you.


----------



## preshit.net (May 20, 2008)

So, anyone seen the iPhone 2.0 render by the case maker ? If that turns out to be true, that sure is an ugly design.

*img.skitch.com/20080520-p8ndc57iepnn6kg91dwhqrusq5.jpg


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2008)

It's another matter altogether that there's no chance of it turning out to be true, of course. Even if it does and it looks exactly as it does in this picture, rest assured that Steve Jobs will have us believe that it's the next best thing to sliced bread. 

Do you guys use any webapps at all?


----------



## preshit.net (May 20, 2008)

Hahlo, a lot. 
Socialthing, Facebook - Very little.


----------



## goobimama (May 20, 2008)

I use Facebook, some kind of dictionary, then the Google News iPhone interface, iPhlickr (sometimes), Remote Buddy interface.

And anyone out here who installs that Vista skin will get the cold shoulder from the people in this thread.


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2008)

I have Dictionary, Evernote, Hahlo and meebo. I want to fill the screen but can't think of anything to add. Man, I'm so impatiently waiting for iPhone software v2.0. I'm already bored of Installer.


----------



## goobimama (May 20, 2008)

Hey you too on Evernote! That thing is just plain awesome. How it scans through all that stuff, beyond me. And yes, there's nothing interesting in Installer. The games are total crap. I only have iSolitaire installed (long time Windows addiction). I so want to play that jet fighter game Apple demoed at the SDK announcement.


----------



## preshit.net (May 20, 2008)

Which dictionary do you people use ? 
And EverNote has an iPhone interface ? What's the link ? And how'd you use it via the iPhone anyway ?

Meebo has an iPhone interface too ?

(I'm sorry. I could have checked. But my GPRS enabled SIM is not in my phone at the moment )


----------



## goobimama (May 20, 2008)

^^ *www.evernote.com/


----------



## preshit.net (May 20, 2008)

It doesn't yet have an iPhone interface . How exactly do you make use of it via the iPhone then ?


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2008)

Dictionary: *dictionary.comoki.com/
Evernote: *preview.evernote.com/iphone/
meebo: *www.meebo.com/

All of the above are iPhone webapps.

I haven't used Evernote yet. Just installed it and stuff. I'll give it a thorough workout tomorrow.



goobimama said:


> The games are total crap.


Have you tried the two 3D games that have been released in the past week? One was a racing game and the other one, released yesterday or today, is an action game.

They're OK; steps in the right direction.


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 21, 2008)

goobimama said:


> How it scans through all that stuff, beyond me.


Text scanning is an old thing! Its a neat DSP application ( Digital signal processing, all your images are digital, when you transfer them they are signals, and when something processes these signals its called processing. Just making sure it ain't sounding 'geeky' to you.  )

Qipit does something same, and it works well with handwritten notes (Makes it clear to read than just actually retrieve the image you shot)

Try it for free, if its handwritten notes you wish to share/save/retrieve: *www.qipit.com/


----------



## aryayush (May 21, 2008)

*PC sings the extended version blues*

That's a must watch if ever there was one.


----------



## iMav (May 21, 2008)

funny reminded me of he internal vista promotional video


----------



## cooldudie3 (May 22, 2008)

Is there any website where I can buy Powerbooks? I can have them refurbished but I prefer new ones. Can any of you give me the link to the cheapest one?


----------



## goobimama (May 22, 2008)

Powerbooks are old technology man. You won't get the new or refurbished.


----------



## cooldudie3 (May 22, 2008)

Oh, alright, since I thought I could find a bargain on amazon or google or something...

is it better to buy macbook or mb pro?


----------



## iMav (May 22, 2008)

^^ depends on how much you can sheel out based on the config, mbps are around 1L+ INR, most noticeable difference is the multi-touch mouse pad, other than the config & size


----------



## goobimama (May 22, 2008)

Multi-touch pad? Most noticeable difference? How about the Aluminum finish, the illuminated keyboard, *the graphics card*, the larger (and better) display, the speed. 

Anyway, what you should buy depends on what you need it for (and of course, the cash factor). Cheapest Macbook = 55k or so. Cheapest Macbook Pro = 95k or so.


----------



## preshit.net (May 22, 2008)

One of my friends from college, a Windows user all these years just bought a Mac Mini. I'll invite him to the forum soon.


----------



## aryayush (May 22, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> is it better to buy macbook or mb pro?


If you have the cash, go for the 15-inch MacBook Pro. Opt for the MacBook only if portability is a major issue. 

--------------

*[Macworld] The end of the world* (Absolutely must read, specially for goobimama, iMav and preshit.net.)


----------



## iMav (May 22, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Multi-touch pad? Most noticeable difference? How about the Aluminum finish, the illuminated keyboard, *the graphics card*, the larger (and better) display, the speed.


well multi-touch pad isn't there in ANY laptop, isn't it? graphics card, illuminated keyboard well that's nothing great.


----------



## drgrudge (May 22, 2008)

^^ 
Dude! Don't create FUD here. I love the illuminated keyboard so much that I can't live without it. I use my lappy in trains after all the lights are switched off.  

And nothing ever comes close the screen of MBP. We've a Panasonic HDTV (LCD). My lappy kicks the ass out of the LCD!


----------



## aryayush (May 22, 2008)

This just in, Apple's earphones are indestructible. Look at the comments too. It seems that they're waterproof or something.


----------



## iMav (May 22, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> ^^
> Dude! Don't create FUD here. I love the illuminated keyboard so much that I can't live without it. I use my lappy in trains after all the lights are switched off.
> 
> And nothing ever comes close the screen of MBP. We've a Panasonic HDTV (LCD). My lappy kicks the ass out of the LCD!


----------



## dinesh72 (May 23, 2008)

Also Keyboard feel is better on MBP than MB and speakers are great too. I feel some of the notes coming from behind me!. No restrictions on installing heavy programs. I vote for MBP.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 23, 2008)

Guys,finally I'm going to buy a MBP 15" or 17" tomorrow.I'm in Chandigarh for 2 days and doing from iPhone ,man EDGE sucks hard!I'm going to buy it from Chandigarh itself,will there be any issues?I mean will I get support in Delhi?and is there any use of glossy screen and LED.specifications will be C2D 2.5Ghz,2GB 667Mhz DDR2 RAM,8600M GT 512MB DDR3,250GB 5400 RPM.is that good enough?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 23, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Guys,finally I'm going to buy a MBP 15" or 17" tomorrow.I'm in Chandigarh for 2 days and doing from iPhone ,man EDGE sucks hard!I'm going to buy it from Chandigarh itself,will there be any issues?I mean will I get support in Delhi?and is there any use of glossy screen and LED.specifications will be C2D 2.5Ghz,2GB 667Mhz DDR2 RAM,8600M GT 512MB DDR3,250GB 5400 RPM.is that good enough?


as you are a hard core gaming PC abuser, you are better off with the

*Dell XPS m7120 Gaming Laptop*

which beats the MBP in almost every angle and is still cheaper


----------



## preshit.net (May 23, 2008)

When you click on the eject button of a mounted DMG, how long does it take to unmount it. Mine takes over 10 seconds. However, my friend's Mac Mini takes less than a second.

//Off-topic: Ted Mosby just proposed Stella. You guys still watching ?


----------



## goobimama (May 23, 2008)

Not more than a second here as well


----------



## jamesbond007 (May 23, 2008)

I've been running Photoshop CS3 Extended on MacBook for 2 weeks now and boy its like running butter on bread!! Its absolutely fantastic, so MacBook should definitely be a good buying option.


----------



## goobimama (May 23, 2008)

I don't know why there's always heat against the macbook. It is an awesome machine. The CPU is fast, the memory is fast, the hard drive. Only thing missing is a graphics card which is useless unless you want to do some gaming or well, pro work. I would take the macbook's size anyday over a 15.4" Macbook Pro. Part of the reason why I'm more inclined towards the MBA


----------



## aryayush (May 23, 2008)

I just vastly prefer the anodised aluminium enclosure, both it terms of functionality and looks.



Sunny1211993 said:


> Guys,finally I'm going to buy a MBP 15" or 17" tomorrow.


Congratulations, man! First the iPhone and now a MacBook Pro—I see a “macboy” in the making. 



Sunny1211993 said:


> I'm going to buy it from Chandigarh itself,will there be any issues?I mean will I get support in Delhi?


Every Apple product, except the iPhone, comes with a standard global warranty of one year. Buy it from anywhere in the world and it will be supported by Apple regardless of where you have it serviced. So yeah, no issues in buying from Chandigarh and getting it serviced in New Delhi.



Sunny1211993 said:


> is there any use of glossy screen and LED.


Buy the matte screen, not the glossy one. If you have a matte screen, like mine, you can sit in front of a brightly lit window and work on your machine. On a glossy screen though, the glare becomes too much. Glossy screens look better and the matte ones function better. Choose your poison. LED backlight, from all that I've heard so far, is better than conventional backlighting in every respect.



Sunny1211993 said:


> specifications will be C2D 2.5Ghz,2GB 667Mhz DDR2 RAM,8600M GT 512MB DDR3,250GB 5400 RPM.is that good enough?


You don't need to mention the configuration. They don't come in several different versions or anything. 

------------------

People are lining up in front of the New York Apple Store to get the iPhone v2.0, _rumoured_ to be released on June 9th. I can understand the excitement for the world's first iPhone, but for a mere rumour of an upgrade to the existing iPhone? _Seriously!?_ This is _insanity_.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 23, 2008)

@Gautham,I don't have a good experience with gaming laptops and moreover,I don't wanna buy yet another lappy.if I ever wish to play games,I will always have bootcamp

@Ayush,I guess matte is the default one .Is it?And what is the model no. Of the MBP I mentioned above?


----------



## drgrudge (May 23, 2008)

^^ 
Glossy is the default one, AFAIK. Both my lappies are glossy and I like them that way. 

Matte Vs Glossy is like Usability Vs Performance. Both are good in a way but it depends on your needs.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 23, 2008)

Glossy one for me then 
Please tell me the model no. of that MBP.


----------



## aryayush (May 23, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Ayush


It's Aayush. 



Sunny1211993 said:


> I guess matte is the default one .Is it?


I'm not sure. When I bought it, I got the matte screen by default but Ashwin got the glossy one. So I guess it varies.

Matte screens are better, dude. The colour reproduction is accurate and they're far less reflective than their glossy counterparts. Apple Cinema Displays are all matte and the MacBook Pro has the matte option because it is Apple's professional notebook. MacBooks and iMacs don't even have the option. The matte screen is one of the reasons why people ditch the MacBook in favour of the MacBook Pro. It's up to you but if I were you, I would look beyond the shiny exterior and buy what is more usable.



Sunny1211993 said:


> And what is the model no. Of the MBP I mentioned above?


You _so_ need to get trained with the Apple philosophy. Apple does not differentiate between products using myriad confusing product numbers and codes. There's the 15-inch MacBook Pro and the 17-inch MacBook Pro. Choose one of them. That's it. No messing with numbers and configurations and options.


----------



## jamesbond007 (May 23, 2008)

Ah.. coming to screens, MacBook's screen has the worst viewing angles. If you adjust the screen and look straight into it, you can watch HD movies in their full glory, but once you move your head or tilt the screen...... you don't see a thing!! But, since I am the only one using my MacBook, I have adapted to it very well and it works perfectly with me, so no complains!!


----------



## drgrudge (May 23, 2008)

MBP doesn't have that problem. The viewing is perfect from 30 degrees to 150 degrees. 


@Aayush, 
Recently (Penryn Proccy Generation) only Glossy was the default LCD of MBP. Even when I brought my MBP, it was matte only. I ordered glossy as I watch a lot of movies, TV Shows, photographic freak and stuffs. Glossy suited me more than Matte.


----------



## iMav (May 23, 2008)

aryayush said:


> *[Macworld] The end of the world* (Absolutely must read, specially for goobimama, iMav and preshit.net.)


read it, but seriously what's with the delay in publishing? BTW who ever says that Apple is going down anytime soon is a fagot.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 23, 2008)

aryayush said:


> This just in, Apple's earphones are indestructible. Look at the comments too. It seems that they're waterproof or something.


Indestructable ?
is there a prize for proving the statement wrong ?
how much more can a company lie ?


Sunny1211993 said:


> @Gautham,I don't have a good experience with gaming laptops and moreover,I don't wanna buy yet another lappy.if I ever wish to play games,I will always have bootcamp
> 
> @Ayush,I guess matte is the default one .Is it?And what is the model no. Of the MBP I mentioned above?


mbp CAN'T game, so be careful.
its better to pay 3.8k + 3.8k and buy and install leopard and iLife in a virtual machine

and if you already have a gaming laptop, go for the basic mac book. Its the most VFM mac book

about "I don't want to nuy yet another lappy" part, macbook is yet another lappy 
to buy something "different", instead of mbp get mb basic and eee pc. two hot oddballs in your pocket.


----------



## goobimama (May 23, 2008)

Even my iMac has some excellent viewing angles. The new 20" iMac however has some horrible viewing angles (actually its a horrible display. Period). And you all know my stance on grapes. 

I vote for matte. However, those Glossy displays do have something about them that make you go....ahaha!



> Indestructable ?
> is there a prize for proving the statement wrong ?
> how much more can a company lie ?


Company didn't lie. They didn't say anything. This is one blogger doing what he does best, blog.



> mbp CAN'T game, so be careful.
> its better to pay 3.8k + 3.8k and buy and install leopard and iLife in a virtual machine
> 
> and if you already have a gaming laptop, go for the basic mac book. Its the most VFM mac book
> ...



The MacBook Pro has got a decent video card. So yeah, it CAN game. The MacBook is NOT a gaming machine.

And if you didn't read correctly, he said he didn't want to buy yet another 'gaming lappy'. That is, a laptop specially bought for gaming.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 23, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Company didn't lie. They didn't say anything. This is one blogger doing what he does best, blog.


correction: the blogger lies



goobimama said:


> The MacBook Pro has got a decent video card. So yeah, it CAN game. The MacBook is NOT a gaming machine.
> 
> And if you didn't read correctly, he said he didn't want to buy yet another 'gaming lappy'. That is, a laptop specially bought for gaming.


1. 8600GT is in no way decent by todays standards. Try runniung crysis

2. I think hr already has some gaming ;laptops, so he will be better off with mb basic


----------



## goobimama (May 23, 2008)

^^ Whoever said that "if you have a gaming laptop, don't get a macbook pro". You do realise that people who buy a mac, don't buy it with gaming on their mind.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 23, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ Whoever said that "if you have a gaming laptop, don't get a macbook pro". *You do realise that people who buy a mac, don't buy it with gaming on their mind.*


exactly the reason why I said MacBook Basic


----------



## goobimama (May 23, 2008)

Crysis on Macbook Pro: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dcXCdrnbbI



MetalheadGautham said:


> exactly the reason why I said MacBook Basic


What?! I can't argue with this. You make it seem like the Macbook Pro has no purpose for existence in this world.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 23, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Crysis on Macbook Pro: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dcXCdrnbbI


crysis runs on MBP, I agree. It even runs on GMA X3000. But not at "crysis quality", which can be achieved only on cards like HD3870XT, 8800GT, etc.

MBP makes the best buy if the person who wants to buy it is a huge apple fan and prefers to use apple as his main hardware and has no other better configuration laptops. For all others, there is MacBook basic.

[mb = macbook basic]

mb can run maya, final cut studio pro, iwork, ilife, etc successfully and comfortably

mb can run simpler games like ut2k4, urt, doom3, gta san andreas, etc successfully and comfortably

mb consumes lesser power than mbp, and is smaller, so its more portable, and only if you carry your mac around can you show it off to those who have never seen one before.

mb is much more cheaper than the mbp and the money saved is better off when invested elsewere.

[end commentry]

so why MBP ?

While guys like you, ayyush, ashwin, etc are better off buying MBP instead of MB, guys like him who want a macbook for the sake of having one and to flaunt a product thats a bit "different" from the normal ones, the most basic is enough.

PS: whats the price of MB in US during Black Friday ?


----------



## goobimama (May 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> exactly the reason why I said MacBook Basic


What?! I can't argue with this. You make it seem like the Macbook Pro has no purpose for existence in this world.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 23, 2008)

goobimama said:


> What?! I can't argue with this. You make it seem like the Macbook Pro has no purpose for existence in this world.


yes it does.
lots infact.

As you may have read on my prev post, MBP is not for everybody.

And why are you this much over enthusiastic about people getting MBP ? Is it the ultimate laptop or something ?



PS: lets leave it to the kid to decide what he wants to buy. Hell, he has two 8800GTX and a QuadCore machine. He will have no trouble getting even 2 MBPs.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 23, 2008)

Gaming on laptops is a foolish thing to do  because:
1.I already have a decent gaming rig.
2.I hate playing FPS's with touchpad,it is very frustrating!

Almost all games except crysis run at max settings on 8600 GT.I owned one till dec 07.
moreover,I have no gaming plans on MBP.If I ever feel like playing games on it,I have both vista and XP to install on bootcamp


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 23, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Gaming on laptops is a foolish thing to do  because:
> 1.I already have a decent gaming rig.
> 2.I hate playing FPS's with touchpad,it is very frustrating!
> 
> ...


You have already told me all this and lots more when I tried to help with your ubuntu installation problem.

But I didn't get one thing:

do you plan to keep the mbp as the only laptop you have or do you have another laptop ?
and what are your plans for it ?
do you want 17" screen or 15" screen or 13" screen ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> You have already told me all this and lots more when I tried to help with your ubuntu installation problem.
> 
> But I didn't get one thing:
> 
> ...


See,i hate laptops when it comes to gaming coz I cant play first person shooters with touchpad as I can do with mouse.I don't have any lappy,its my dad who owns 2.I am going to buy 17" MBP.


----------



## goobimama (May 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> yes it does.
> lots infact.
> 
> As you may have read on my prev post, MBP is not for everybody.
> ...


Oh I love the macbook. I think it is perfect for most people. What was bothering me was this fixation you had with the MacBook Pro and Gaming. That's not the purpose of the macbook Pro.

And FYI, you try running Logic, Final Cut Studio on a Macbook (FCS2 doesn't even run on a macbook).


----------



## Pathik (May 23, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Gaming on laptops is a foolish thing to do  because:
> 1.I already have a decent gaming rig.
> 2.I hate playing FPS's with touchpad,it is very frustrating!
> 
> ...


You can use a USB mouse.


----------



## goobimama (May 23, 2008)

Watching someone play with a trackpad is the funniest thing! This girl had brought her MacBook over to play UT2004 with the guys. I offered her a mouse, but she refused. Looked really funny aiming and such with the trackpad! And I must say, not half that bad a gamer


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 23, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> See,i hate laptops when it comes to gaming coz I cant play first person shooters with touchpad as I can do with mouse.I don't have any lappy,its my dad who owns 2.I am going to buy 17" MBP.


If thats the case, stick with the macbook pro.
And yes, if, *if*, you ever change your mind about using a mouse instead of a trackpad, you might want to concider the Dell XPS m7130.

For 20k lesser than the 1.25 lakh mbp(17" model), you get

8700 mGT 256(or 512) mb GDDR3 X2 SLI
4 GB RAM
200 GB 7200 RPM HDD
Core2Duo T9300
Agea Physx Accelator

this baby can easily run OSX and its apps, either installed or in VM, and seriously kicks a$$. So you might again want to concider it. Its also 17", like the MBP. And it looks evil from the front, with awssome graphics/design on the lid.

So if you ever think of replacing the multi trackpad, glowing buttons and better looking screen with extra money in your pocket and an a$$load of extra performance, do conicder this.

*That said, from what Ayyush tells me, Apple Computers have a moderately decent resale value. So you can still sell the 1.25 lakh MBP for 1.1 Lakh after 6 to 9 months, and hence you can get an opportunity to try the dell xps after you buy the mbp too.*


goobimama said:


> Oh I love the macbook. I think it is perfect for most people. What was bothering me was this fixation you had with the MacBook Pro and Gaming. That's not the purpose of the macbook Pro.
> 
> And FYI, you try running Logic, Final Cut Studio on a Macbook (FCS2 doesn't even run on a macbook).


But the system requirements said that MB was enough for them...
And the processing power differnce is not really TOO great. MB has the processing power of a modern mid range to high end PC. Only the GPU is weak.

And once again, for a person who is not exclusively a mac user, who runs Windows, Linux and Mac, and who has a gaming rig at home, how much ever you try to disprove it, or resist it, he will naturally try to game on his laptop at one point or the other. Its human tendency; and you needn't try to teach me about them. Desires of humans can be understood only if you experience them.


Pathik said:


> You can use a USB mouse.


I love USB mini Mice


goobimama said:


> Watching someone play with a trackpad is the funniest thing! This girl had brought her MacBook over to play UT2004 with the guys. I offered her a mouse, but she refused. Looked really funny aiming and such with the trackpad! And I must say, not half that bad a gamer


I got screwed by my Dad's laptop. It was horrible, really a big pain in the fingers. I couldn't even edit text doccuments comftably using that sick thing people call track pad.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 23, 2008)

T9300 I guess is a penryn quad and 8700GT an OEM GPU and I don't know much about both of them.However,I know quite a lot a about C2D and 8600GT(personal experience which was quite pleasant).The C2D in MBP is also penryn which might well solve the heating issues


----------



## drgrudge (May 23, 2008)

No more heating issues with MBP. Till my generation (Santa Rosa) heat was a problem, but that is now taken care of. 

So when you buy a Mac, you look and stay cool.


----------



## goobimama (May 23, 2008)

> I got screwed by my Dad's laptop. It was horrible, really a big pain in the fingers. I couldn't even edit text doccuments comftably using that sick thing people call track pad.


Please don't compare a trackpad of any other laptop with a Mac. They are a world apart. 



> And once again, for a person who is not exclusively a mac user, who runs Windows, Linux and Mac, and who has a gaming rig at home, how much ever you try to disprove it, or resist it, he will naturally try to game on his laptop at one point or the other. Its human tendency; and you needn't try to teach me about them. Desires of humans can be understood only if you experience them.


It is also a human tendency to grow out of gaming. Poor me, I didn't realise that. I bought a 7900GT and put in additional RAM only to find I can't game for more than 10 minutes. 

In any case, one is never an exclusive user until one gets a mac. Suddenly everything else seems pointless and you just get on with doing what you love to do. 

Again, the macbook is NOT for pro uses. First of all its screen is too small for something like FCP or Logic, no graphics, no digital sound output (the pro has got a digital IN as well), FW800 ports, No expresscard slot, No Mallika Sherawat, and that beautiful illuminated keyboard. The MacBook is very good for regular college users, or people who don't do more than just use a computer.

Also, is that the correct model number of the DELL you have just mentioned? Cause I entered it into Google and this thread shows third in the list...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 23, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Also, is that the correct model number of the DELL you have just mentioned? Cause I entered it into Google and this thread shows third in the list...


go to dell india website, and select laptops>>dell xps m17xx
forgot name
sorry


----------



## goobimama (May 23, 2008)

Nope. Not there on Dell India website.


----------



## Pathik (May 23, 2008)

^ Dell XPS m1730. 

You get a XPS m1730, You look Super hot and stay Super cool and have a lappy that can run Crysis Super good.. 

EDIT: Goobi, *www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/xpsnb_m1730?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 23, 2008)

I'm already running crysis on highest settings on my PC so,there is no fun of playing the same game on a lappy.Instead get a mac n try something new


----------



## aryayush (May 23, 2008)

OK. This obviously needs some intervention.

1. Neither Apple nor Macenstein (the blog) lied about the earphones. He accidentally put the earphones in the washing machine, after which they spent an hour in a dryer and yet they worked perfectly fine after all that, including the microphone. All the commenters in that entry had similar experiences. I used the word “indestructible” myself. It doesn't literally mean that you cannot destroy it. I can rip it apart with my hands and it won't be quite so indestructible after that. The point is that they seem to be pretty durable, enough to withstand more than its average share of wear and tear, and then some. No one lied; the problem was with your perception.

2. You guys don't actually know the meaning of the phrase “value for money”. I've seen hundreds of discussions on this forum and I know it from experience that for 99% of Digit forum members, value for money is equal to cheap. The cheaper a product is, the more value for money it is considered to be. But that's not what the phrase actually means.

The more expensive 20-inch iMac configuration is considered more value for money. Why? Because it offers more bang for your buck. The extra features it has make the additional $300 it costs seem trivial. Similarly, a Rs. 60,000 notebook will always be more value for money for you guys than one that costs in excess of Rs. 1,00,000, but if you take into consideration the fact that it comes with a considerably more damage resistant enclosure, Multi-touch trackpad, backlit keyboard with ambient light sensors, much better configuration in every aspect, is slightly thinner and looks far more appealing, the higher price markup doesn't seem all that unreasonable anymore.

3. That's not to say that the MacBook isn't a good notebook. It is. If portability is the prime concern, you should go for the MacBook. If you're on a limited budget, the MacBook is king. However, it's scratch (and crack) prone enclosure and tiny screen are deal breakers for me. It's definitely a good notebook but it's not even in the same league as the MacBook Pro.

4. Gaming and Mac do not fit in the same sentence. Sunny1211993 doesn't want a notebook for gaming. I wouldn't recommend a Mac if he did. And your theory that once he has the notebook, he'll want to game is one of a non-Mac user. I give it six months. Once he gets seasoned to Mac OS X, turning that Windows PC on and launching a game will seem like a chore to him. Six months or less.

5. @Sunny1211993, you can do one of two things: you can either buy a Mac or listen to Indian geeks. Both of these do not go hand in hand. If you've decided to buy a Mac, go ahead and do it. Listening to people here is not going to change anything. The only ones who'll tell you not to buy it are the ones who haven't had a chance to properly use one themselves (if at all). If you're still confused, then by all means ask around. But asking what the cake was like to the guy who wasn't invited to the party isn't going to get you anywhere.

6. There is no such thing as a MacBook Basic.

Enjoy.


----------



## iMav (May 23, 2008)

OK. This obviously needs some intervention.


aryayush said:


> 2. You guys don't actually know the meaning of the phrase “value for money”. I've seen hundreds of discussions on this forum and I know it from experience that for 99% of Digit forum members, value for money is equal to cheap. The cheaper a product is, the more value for money it is considered to be. But that's not what the phrase actually means.


NO. People here are well aware & literate enough to know which product is VFM and which is not, "cheap" as you call it is not considered VFM, but cheaper and yet as efficient if not more, is what is considered VFM, please note I have used _cheaper_, which indicates in comparison to something.


----------



## goobimama (May 23, 2008)

^^ Oh no you don't. People have no idea about VFM. All they read is "2Ghz dual core" and the cheaper one becomes better than the one with better build quality, display quality and stuff like that.


----------



## aryayush (May 23, 2008)

Exactly. There's no fooling me. I've literally suffered through _hundreds_ of discussions on the Digit forum and in real life to know how the average Indian mind is wired by now.


----------



## praka123 (May 23, 2008)

> *iCal vulnerabilities put Mac OS X users at risk*
> Heads up to Mac OS X users:  It appears Apple will be shipping high-priority security patches sometime today. (See important update at the end)
> 
> According to a security alert from vulnerability research and pen testing firm Core Security, Apple is about to release patches for three remotely exploitable security vulnerabilities in iCal, the personal calendar application that ships on Mac OS X.
> ...


*blogs.zdnet.com/security/?p=1160


----------



## aryayush (May 23, 2008)

It's a bit off-topic but since the first and second prizes are iPods, I guess it qualifies to be posted here.

Check out Copyblogger's Twitter Writing Contest, guys. Not only does the first place winner take home an 8GB iPod touch, it's fun to come up with an entry for the competition. I would especially love to see Milind take part in it. I'm sure you could come up with something much better than my entry. Others are welcome to participate too.


----------



## iMav (May 23, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Exactly. There's no fooling me. I've literally suffered through _hundreds_ of discussions on the Digit forum and in real life to know how the average Indian mind is wired by now.


----------



## jamesbond007 (May 23, 2008)

goobimama said:
			
		

> The MacBook is very good for regular college users, or people who don't do more than just use a computer.



God damn you Goodi ... that is very insulting!!! I have been using computers for over 9 years now, used laptops for over 4 years, have run all kinds of OSes that you have heard of, run apps from all genres, have a high end PC, have a powerful laptop ( VGN- FS38GP was among top laptops when my bro purchased it ).... there must be one hell of a reason why I've sticked to my MacBook!!! [fuming like hell]
The problem with MacBook is its name, its higher end sibling has got 'Pro' suffix and we tend to damn everything that ain't pro


----------



## aryayush (May 23, 2008)

It's not about that. The MacBook is for people looking for a portable form factor on a tight budget, MacBook Air is for those who want the most sexy notebook in the biz and don't mind shelling out the extra cash and for rich businesspeople who want the most handy notebook out there and the MacBook Pro is for the ones who want to go all-out, the ones looking for a desktop replacement and are on a large budget.

That's how the line-up is defined and nothing Milind or I can say is gonna change that. No one is saying anything against the MacBook. It's Apple's best selling Mac, man—that's gotta count for something.


----------



## goobimama (May 23, 2008)

James Bhaiyya. I have always been for the MacBook. I don't mind the plastic and I like the white looks. But you can't expect me to say the MacBook is fine for pro users, cause its not. The graphics card, sound options, (and a few of those things I mentioned) are a must for a pro user. Photoshopping, writing, watching movies, ripping and converting stuff, running dozens of apps together, can all be done on the MacBook without a problem. That is what a college student does. I hope you don't intend on doing any professional films or use the Macbook for cutting a studio quality album, cause that's not going to happen. 

If it wasn't for the _Air_, I would have 'wanted' to go in for a Macbook.


----------



## iMav (May 23, 2008)

Mohali Team staff uses Mac notebooks, which I don't know, some1 also uses the iPhone or the Touch it wsa next to the mac notebook, had a metallic back but was on a dock, standing. Saw it on TV.


----------



## aryayush (May 23, 2008)

Oh, pretty much everyone who appears on television and the big screen uses Macs. That's no surprise.


----------



## jamesbond007 (May 23, 2008)

Ha ha ha ..... that was fun, I'd buy a MacBook Pro someday but definitely after I get an iMac 24.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 23, 2008)

Aaah!Dad decided to buy MBP from Delhi only ,so no mac till tuesday.Poor me


----------



## aryayush (May 23, 2008)

Dude, you're about to buy a MacBook Pro. Your life is about to get a whole lot better. The least you can do is wait until Tuesday.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 24, 2008)

Dear Ayyush,

you needn't tell me what is good or what is bad. Its Sunny's choice, and I fully encourage him to do what he wants with his money. If he thinks green glow keys and multi track touch pads along with white colour are cool, I have no trouble.

But please don't try to reinforce your views on macs down everybody's throat. Because VFM does not mean cheap. It means Bang For The Buck. Its like Intel Pentium Dual Core E2160. Its VFM. But celeron and E2140 are cheaper. But that does not make celeron VFM(it never is) or E2140 more VFM than E2160.

But I hope you would have realised that Sunny is not the type of person looking for VFM stuff. to begin with, he has *8800GTX SLI*, which is the least VFM setup ever.

And one more thing, I have read enough law to conclude that there is enough freedom to use a product a person buys to use in any personal way and you can't stop him from doing that in India. Notice: using mac on a non apple hardware for commertial perposes is still mostely illegal. But I am 99% sure that its completely legal to buy a macintosh OS copy and install it on your own computer and use it personally in any way.


----------



## goobimama (May 24, 2008)

My latest Splog post. In case someone has some free time on their hands... 


> *The obvious difference between Mac and Windows applications.*
> It is common knowledge that Apple pays close attention to design of their hardware as well as software. Mac OS X Leopard is by far a better designed OS than Vista ever will be. Apple’s iLife suite has no competition and the Mac desktops and laptops are the best designed in the world. And don’t mistake design to be ‘eye candy’.......
> 
> ......Let’s take a look at some of the best apps in Windows and their mac counterparts. You be the judge (while I go on ranting). Mind you, I have not scourged the net finding the ugliest Windows apps and placed them against the pretty mac ones. I have googled my best to find the ‘best windows apps’ and compared them to what I feel are the best mac equivalents. Also, be sure to visit the respective websites. Mac app developers websites are 10 times cooler than their ugly cousins!......


----------



## aryayush (May 24, 2008)

I’ll read it and get back to you.



MetalheadGautham said:


> Dear Ayyush


It’s Aayush. 



MetalheadGautham said:


> If he thinks green glow keys and multi track touch pads along with white colour are cool, I have no trouble.


No Mac has anything like “green glow keys”.


----------



## goobimama (May 24, 2008)

Woah. I must be good or something. Carried by MyApplemenu.com and Macsurfer.com. Agreed not high profile sites, but I'd like to believe they are


----------



## aryayush (May 24, 2008)

Oh, they are, man. MacSurfer is actually pretty well regarded in the Mac journalistic community. Congratulations! This is your second post to get famous. Maybe you should consider freelance writing for some well known Apple blog. 

I cannot believe though, that your post on well designed Mac applications has no mention whatsoever of Delicious Library 2.0, or even 1.0. What the Hell, man! It’s the hallmark of well designed applications. It should have been the first one being mentioned.

Also, there’s NetNewsWire and NewsFire. There’s no such thing as “NetNewsFire”.


----------



## goobimama (May 24, 2008)

^ 

I realised at some point that I should mention Delicious Library, but then I thought, "hmm.... I don't feel like". Yeah I don't like the app too much.


----------



## cooldudie3 (May 24, 2008)

I am having such problems deciding on which com to buy! Now I have a debte with HP Pavillion M Series, Macbook and iMac. I feel myself being pulled to the Mac side.
I'm a simple guy, I need a computer that I can use during college. I also want to know which lasts longer Mac or PC. I do not need "wow" effects

BTW feel free to join this social network on Thinkdigit Mac Fans. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/group.php?groupid=16



MetalheadGautham said:


> Dear Ayyush,
> 
> you needn't tell me what is good or what is bad. Its Sunny's choice, and I fully encourage him to do what he wants with his money. If he thinks green glow keys and multi track touch pads along with white colour are cool, I have no trouble.
> 
> But please don't try to reinforce your views on macs down everybody's throat.



Aayush is only trying to help, rather than force him. Your taking this a little too far. I would actually really like for him to recommend, since he could actually help.



MetalheadGautham said:


> Notice: using mac on a non apple hardware for commertial perposes is still mostely illegal. But I am 99% sure that its completely legal to buy a macintosh OS copy and install it on your own computer and use it personally in any way.



Actually it isn't legal. Apple hates you to do that and that is why it is illegal. The CD is available just for mac users to upgrade from Tiger or OS9. But Mac must be installed on a apple device. 

You can't install it on a PC because the CD has sensors and knows it's a PC. BTW you said only 99%. there is that 1%, which means ur not 100% sure.


----------



## drgrudge (May 24, 2008)

Joined the Apple group.


----------



## aryayush (May 24, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> I am having such problems deciding on which com to buy! Now I have a debte with HP Pavillion M Series, Macbook and iMac. I feel myself being pulled to the Mac side.


If you have budget enough to purchase a Mac, you should just close your eyes and go for it.

Macs are well-built, high quality, sexy computers that run Mac OS X, Windows and Linux—at the same time, even. What’s there to lose!

Just in case you do not like Mac OS X, you can always install Windows on it. Of course, there’s no chance that you won’t like Mac OS X, so that’s hardly going to sound like a feature to you six months down the line.

Mac OS X does not slow down, hardly ever crashes (like, once in a couple of years maybe—it has never crashed on me so far), can run for months without requiring a restart, has no viruses whatsoever, has the best user interface and the best applications and is also capable of running Windows and Linux applications (via emulation) if need be. Nothing in this world is perfect but Mac OS X is the closest thing we have so far.

Ultimately, it’s your decision to make, so choose wisely. Don’t listen to anyone, including me. Even the most geeky genius you can find only has expertise when it comes to Windows, so asking them about the Mac platform is like asking a nursery student to recite a verse from the Bible. Go to an Apple Authorised Reseller if you can and use a Mac for a while. I’m pretty sure it’ll be hard to resist it once you’ve used it (so don't use it if you don’t intend to purchase it).

If a notebook is not a necessity, I would recommend the iMac. It’s the best Mac in Apple’s lineup, in my humble opinion. 



cooldudie3 said:


> I'm a simple guy, I need a computer that I can use during college.


What course do you have and what applications do you need to use on a daily basis?


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 24, 2008)

Huh.back home!2mbps feels much better than 60Kbps with EDGE 

Hey,are Apple Authorised Resellers or Apple Premium Resellers better?Apple premium reseller is iWorld in New Delhi which I'm going to visit on Tuesday.My Dad also wants to buy the HP wireless printer with MBP.Any use of buying it?I mean ........if it is overpriced.


----------



## aryayush (May 24, 2008)

Apple Premium Resellers have all the machines on display and the shopping experience is better. Apple Authorised Resellers show you the machine you want if it is available or have it brought on order. Apple Authorised Resellers generally have lower prices for the same stuff, but Apple Premium Resellers have better choices when it comes to accessories.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 24, 2008)

^^
Do Premuim Resellers have Time Capsule?If yes,then whats the cost?
And how much more will the charge than Authorised ones?

WTF!Find Local Reseller page isn't opening!

I haven't noted down the full address yet!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> Actually it isn't legal. Apple hates you to do that and that is why it is illegal. The CD is available just for mac users to upgrade from Tiger or OS9. But Mac must be installed on a apple device.
> 
> You can't install it on a PC because the CD has sensors and knows it's a PC. BTW you said only 99%. there is that 1%, which means ur not 100% sure.


In India, you can't do such things

In India, laws forbid unfair trade practices or restricting use of products in ways which are not deemed to be fair enough. This qualifies as *restricting the use of the product under terms that are not termed to be fair.*

PS:

And I am not installing the CD on a PC
I am installing it on a computer made by ME, not by HP or IBM or DELL or which ever shitty company there is, so its *superior to PCs and Macs*.

If Apple can call their computers Macs when they are no different from PCs, so can I


----------



## cooldudie3 (May 25, 2008)

aryayush said:


> What course do you have and what applications do you need to use on a daily basis?


I am only starting college. I want to goto Computer Science or if that doesn't work Graphics is all I need. I heard Mac is great for movie editing. I want to find a job later on making movies. Or a programmer. 
Apps: internet, word(alot!) WMP11,  realplayer, Skype

BTW, I took a look at the iMac. Ur right, it is really hard to resist. I also find the lowest end of the imac has a cheap price.



MetalheadGautham said:


> PS:
> 
> And I am not installing the CD on a PC
> I am installing it on a computer made by ME, not by HP or IBM or DELL or which ever shitty company there is, so its *superior to PCs and Macs*.
> ...


1: You cannot make a mac, which means ur installing it on a PC. The CD has a code that has to match with the mac computer's code. And since you don't have that code you cant install it on a PC.
2: Dell, HP, IBM are making the same kinds of computer you make!
3: Macs are so much more different than PC
4: Mac OSX must be installed on a computer branded with a apple logo!


----------



## legolas (May 25, 2008)

How long are you guys going to keep on fighting over
1) Macs are the best/not the best
2) Mac OSX the best / Vista is the best / Linux is the best
3) Install Mac OSX on a PC LEGAL/ILLEGAL
4) Mac is/is not a PC
5) Mac book Pro is the best heaven made laptop available... Oh wait, it has another name MacTop or whatever...

Utterly sick of this fanboyism and irrational sh*t!! Seriously guys... this is nothing more than dog fight with keyboard!!

I have written about this in the whining/complaint thread... and I seriously don't understand why a good thread like BSNL query is in chit chat while this fighting thread over which company is superior (mostly its just fighting) is in the QnA!!!


----------



## preshit.net (May 25, 2008)

This is why I don't bother commenting, when such discussions go on around here. People go to the world's end to prove their point.

Oh, and I'd like to know one thing. Please enlighten me on the same. 
I create a topic in the Open source section asking advice on which Linux distro to use and someone comes along saying that I better use Windows, wouldn't that be unethical ?

If I ask help regarding windows, and a cat comes along telling me that Linux is better, when I am particularly wanting help wouldnt that be unethical as well?

Then why oh why, when Sunny is asking for advice related to Macs, in a Mac thread, does Someone keep saying that something from Dell is better and that would be a better choice? It would have been fine if it was a general laptop query. But when it's about Macs, in the Apple thread, why does Dell even come into the picture?


I'm sorry, but I like staying away when such discussions are taking place. Stop turning this thread into a fight club, will ya?


----------



## aryayush (May 25, 2008)

Exactly. I couldn’t have put it better myself.



legolas said:


> How long are you guys going to keep on fighting over
> 1) Macs are the best/not the best
> 2) Mac OSX the best / Vista is the best / Linux is the best
> 3) Install Mac OSX on a PC LEGAL/ILLEGAL
> ...


cooldudie3 is new around these parts, so he doesn’t know how to react to posts like MetalheadGautham’s, but as you might have noticed, none of the regulars responded to his inflammatory posts. Ignoring them is the best solution we’ve been able to figure out.

For the most part, this thread _is_ about QnA about one of the most important and influential companies in the world and its products. The entire forum is dedicated to Windows and there is a category for Open Source too, but none for anything related to Apple. What are the Mac users to do? This is one convenient thread, just _one_, where anyone who wants to know anything about Apple can chime in and have their queries answered. Of course, since it’s the only place dedicated to Apple in the entire forum, it sometimes veers into idle chit-chat about little things related to Apple. So what? It’s serving its purpose and it’s answering people’s questions about a technology company—if any thread deserves to be in the QnA section, it’s this one.

It’s hardly our fault that non-Mac users who have nothing valuable to contribute to the discussion keep popping in and dishing out flame-bait. What are we to do? It’s not like we can kick anyone out.

This thread is one little place on the entire forum, which has thousands of other threads, where we entertain “any and all” discussion about Apple, where Mac users can freely voice out their opinions, no matter how trivial they are, without any hesitation. Some people have suggested that it be stickied in the past, but the suggestion has always been turned down. It’s perfect as it is and all we ask is that it be left alone. Is that really too much to ask?

-----------------------



cooldudie3 said:


> I am only starting college. I want to goto Computer Science or if that doesn't work Graphics is all I need. I heard Mac is great for movie editing. I want to find a job later on making movies. Or a programmer.
> Apps: internet, word(alot!) WMP11,  realplayer, Skype


All of those are available on the Mac. No worries.

If you go into graphics, the Mac is the ideal platform. However, if you go into programming, your college will teach you Windows-specific stuff and you might have to install Windows on your Mac for that. However, you should know that Macs can run Mac OS X and Windows side-by-side, simultaneously.

Go for the iMac, if you decide to buy a Mac.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 25, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> Do Premuim Resellers have Time Capsule?If yes,then whats the cost?
> And how much more will the charge than Authorised ones?
> 
> ...


Anyone care to enlighten this poor child?

BTW ill also have to find a good applish avatar


----------



## preshit.net (May 25, 2008)

The imagine store in Malad doesn't house the capsule, but does take orders.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 25, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> I want to goto Computer Science



the skip Mac, Computer Science means programing which means JAVA, .net programming & for these Mac OS platform sux big time. On a Mac you can program for Mac platform only or for some cross platform apps compatible with Linux. 



> if that doesn't work Graphics is all I need. I heard Mac is great for movie editing. I want to find a job later on making movies.



Then good, although it also depends on what application the production pipe line is working on. If it is AVID application or Adobe Premiere, then you will need to buy a Windows License & dual boot.


> Or a programmer.



Again, Dual boot.



> Apps: internet, word(alot!) WMP11,  realplayer, Skype



Dual boot for WMP 11



> 1: You cannot make a mac, which means ur installing it on a PC. The CD has a code that has to match with the mac computer's code. And since you don't have that code you cant install it on a PC.



The Mac OS X DVD has EFI & TPM inbuilt as security check which prevents it from installing anywhere else. It can easily by removed. That's how Hackintosh works.



> 3: Macs are so much more different than PC



Welcome to the Battle. Plz state how r they different?



> 4: Mac OSX must be installed on a computer branded with a apple logo!



Not required.


----------



## aryayush (May 25, 2008)

@legolas,
See? This is what we were talking about. Can you really blame us now?


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 25, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> Do Premuim Resellers have Time Capsule?If yes,then whats the cost?
> And how much more will the charge than Authorised ones?
> 
> ...


Aayush uncle hamari bhi help kar do


----------



## preshit.net (May 25, 2008)

If I had to upgrade my mini's RAM to 2 GB, it would cost me how much?

Where's the nearest Apple Dealer in Delhi, Vikas puri area? I am in Delhi and iPhone's EDGE is the only source of Web for me.


----------



## aryayush (May 25, 2008)

Guys, just go to *www.asia.apple.com/buy/ and find the Apple Authorised Resellers in New Delhi. Just this once, I’m doing it for both of you:





> *4 Genius Minds*
> "M-46, Greater Kailash - 1, NewDelhi - 110048"
> 
> New Delhi
> ...


Just call them up individually and ask for the prices and buy from whoever is offering it cheapest.

@Sunny1211993,
Like I said, call them up and ask them whether they have the Time Capsule in stock.


----------



## legolas (May 25, 2008)

aryayush said:


> @legolas,
> See? This is what we were talking about. Can you really blame us now?


You are part of the problem too. Not the solution. At least not the way I see it. I can't be more polite than this in insinuating. You know better. And I vented my frustration on seeing one cribbing over other person's views. I am no mommy. (Just kidding)


----------



## aryayush (May 25, 2008)

legolas said:


> You are part of the problem too.


No, I’m not.

Let’s just cut this discussion now. If I’m not wrong, this is the kind you were rooting against.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 25, 2008)

Just called up iWorld Business Solutions.Going on tuesday or wednesday.Time Capsuleis not available.How much does a 250 GB FireWire800 External HDD cost?And what about HP printers(wireless)?Worth it?


----------



## cooldudie3 (May 25, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Welcome to the Battle. Plz state how r they different?


Obviously, they have a different system and Mac has barely any viruses iand is more stable. Mac has better functions if u are working on graphics. I love graphcs.

I thought it was illegal  to  install Mac OS X on a com not branded with Apple!

I think iMac should be my choice. But I have other choices..


----------



## aryayush (May 25, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> How much does a 250 GB FireWire800 External HDD cost?


I can’t really help you with prices.



Sunny1211993 said:


> And what about HP printers(wireless)?Worth it?


Again, not exactly my field of expertise. I have an HP AIO however, and it seems to work perfectly well.



cooldudie3 said:


> Obviously, they have a different system and Mac has barely any viruses iand is more stable. Mac has better functions if u are working on graphics. I love graphcs.
> 
> I thought it was illegal  to  install Mac OS X on a com not branded with Apple!
> 
> I think iMac should be my choice. But I have other choices..


Friendly word of advice: Never _ever_ reply to gx_saurav’s posts related to Apple. Ever.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 25, 2008)

Is there any use of backup,i mean i am not such a fool that ill go deleting files like crazy and OS X is quite stable and i don't think it'll crash unexpectedly and I'll loose all my data.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> 1: You cannot make a mac, which means ur installing it on a PC. The CD has a code that has to match with the mac computer's code. And since you don't have that code you cant install it on a PC.
> 2: Dell, HP, IBM are making the same kinds of computer you make!
> 3: Macs are so much more different than PC
> 4: Mac OSX must be installed on a computer branded with a apple logo!


Apple customers here are under the impression that any computer is a PC
But a PC is just a brand name for a particular computer
and almost all Branded Computers are called PC

Tell me, does a mac have any extra component from a standard PC ?

If I take an example system with a Dual CPU Dual GPU running on Intel SkullTrail, with a custom OS, why should I call it a PC ?

and Apple can use US laws to make installing Mac OSX on non apple *computer* illegal, but Indian laws are a bit more different.

*You can't give a packet of Lays chips to a boy for 9 rupees instead of 10 rupees and tell him a pre condition that you can only eat it with your left hand.
*
its as simple as that.



legolas said:


> How long are you guys going to keep on fighting over
> 1) Macs are the best/not the best
> 2) Mac OSX the best / Vista is the best / Linux is the best
> 3) Install Mac OSX on a PC LEGAL/ILLEGAL
> ...


you have completely lost it.
there is no fighting going on here
we are just discussing like intellectuals what a makes a Mac and what makes a PC and what makes neither of them, and also whats the product that offers maximum value for money.


----------



## legolas (May 25, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> we are *just discussing* like intellectuals what a makes a Mac and what makes a PC and what makes neither of them, and also whats the product that offers maximum value for money.


Its this misnomer under which most topics are masquerading lately. I will gladly play along!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2008)

legolas said:


> Its this misnomer under which most topics are masquerading lately. I will gladly play along!!


the problem with you guys is that you can't differentiate between offensive and cultured.

I feel sorry when praka123 starts claiming every "shift from linux" technique to be anti FOSS and starts fudding about it.

I feel sorry when aayush claims every "buy this instead of a mac" post to be anti apple and derogatory to himself and fellow mac users, and starts advertising mac non stop.

I feel sorry when gx_saurav _used_ to be(he has changed. thank god.) the guy who gets extremely provoked when something pro linux in a feild which MS had a monopoly in, like ability to run games better, etc was discussed.

because those are called fighting.

but here its just civil discussion going on.


----------



## aryayush (May 25, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> we are just discussing like intellectuals what a makes a Mac and what makes a PC and what makes neither of them, and also whats the product that offers maximum value for money.


A discussion we have had several times in the past and have always come to the same conclusion: it’s clearly defined in the EULA that it’s not allowed and by buying the software you agree that not adhering to the EULA might lead to legal action against you. The EULA is a legal document and is as binding in India as it is in the USA. Violation of a contract is a crime.

And, irrespective of whether or not it is a crime, discussions of this nature are disallowed on the Digit forum. So please shut up now and stop barging into a thread you’re not required in, unless you can actually contribute something of value.

In other words, spare us.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2008)

aryayush said:


> A discussion we have had several times in the past and have always come to the same conclusion: it’s clearly defined in the EULA that it’s not allowed and by buying the software you agree that not adhering to the EULA might lead to legal action against you. The EULA is a legal document and is as binding in India as it is in the USA. Violation of a contract is a crime.
> 
> And, irrespective of whether or not it is a crime, discussions of this nature are disallowed on the Digit forum. So please shut up now and stop barging into a thread you’re not required in, unless you can actually contribute something of value.
> 
> In other words, spare us.


yuor post is exactly the thing I was discussing about with a friend a little while ago.
Thanks for a new example.


Love, Gautham.
Keep Appling


----------



## legolas (May 25, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> the problem with you guys is that you can't differentiate between offensive and cultured.
> but here its just *civil discussion* going on.


A *garrulous* or useless discussion is worse than a heated argument!! Unless the other guy is open to hear your views, no matter how civilized or arrogant you are, it falls on deaf ears... you write the same thing and he replies back with the same replies as to why you are wrong and that is what is happening in all those topics when I vented my frustration before.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 25, 2008)

Man!You guys start fighting over the same cr@ppy topic every week.WTF!
I like Windows,Aayush likes OS X ,Prakash Likes  Linux.This doesn't mean that we will go throwing our OS on others.Macs have good design and OS X is a great OS,so is windows and linux.The thing is that which one suits you better.
As far as installing OS X on non-Apple hardware is concerned,IT IS ILLEGAL according to the forum rules!Don't know if it is illegal in our constitution or not So,please stop debating on this topic or get banned on the forum.If you still want to run OS X on your PC then go ahead but don't talk about it here!
This is an endless debate and would never end.So,no use talking this cr@p.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2008)

legolas said:


> A *garrulous* or useless discussion is worse than a heated argument!! Unless the other guy is open to hear your views, no matter how civilized or arrogant you are, it falls on deaf ears... you write the same thing and he replies back with the same replies as to why you are wrong and that is what is happening in all those topics when I vented my frustration before.


An oftenly found habit in people it is.

There is something in people that tends to make them reinforce their own beliefs over others', often to an amusingly preposterous extent. Religion, Culture, Morality, etc are fine and age old examples of these. But you can't laugh at these or vent your frustration against these entities, because they are practiced by an overwhelming majority of people, and the reactions are bound to be hoistile.

I definitely don't deny that I myself am free of these "human" forms of behavior. Nobody can be free of these.

Anyway, lets discuss these topics elsewhere, least Aayush will be on my throat again with his "_keep this thread of mine clean from your bull$hit..._" lines. We are intruding on his private property. Atleast I am, according to him. This is apple teritory I suppose.


----------



## aryayush (May 25, 2008)

Thank you!

Can we please get back to whatever it is we were actually discussing? Do you guys, cooldudie3 and Sunny1211993, have any more questions?


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 25, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Is there any use of backup,i mean i am not such a fool that ill go deleting files like crazy and OS X is quite stable and i don't think it'll crash unexpectedly and I'll loose all my data.


Mine!


----------



## gxsaurav (May 25, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> Obviously, they have a different system



From the outside, it is a normal PC from Inside.


> Mac has better functions if u are working on graphics. I love graphcs.



Used to...now PC is better then Mac for graphics work, state any. Let me know when you have 3ds Max on a Mac


----------



## sakumar79 (May 25, 2008)

@Sunny, irrespective of whether you are on a PC or a Mac, the Hard disk can fail at some stage... Therefore, it is always advisable to backup your files...

Arun

EDIT: BTW, @gx_saurav, even if there is no OSX version of 3DS Max, you can always run it on Bootcamp on a Mac...


----------



## aryayush (May 25, 2008)

3DS Max is not the only software that does three dimensional rendering anyway. All of Pixar’s films have entirely and exclusively been made on Macs and we all know that no one knows about 3D animation more than the folks at Pixar do.



Sunny1211993 said:


> Is there any use of backup,i mean i am not such a fool that ill go deleting files like crazy and OS X is quite stable and i don't think it'll crash unexpectedly and I'll loose all my data.


It is almost assured, like 99.99%, that OS X will never do any damage to your data—like crash beyond repair or delete an entire folder of important documents for no reason whatsoever, stuff like that.

However, hard disk drives crash. It’s in their nature. It’s a limitation of that particular piece of hardware and there’s nothing Mac OS X or any other operating system in the world can do to prevent that.

What you _can_ do, however, is backup your data. It is important to have a backup copy or two of your system, no matter which operating system and computer you’re using. Mac OS X v10.5 Leopard comes with Time Machine, an automated backup solution that backs up your entire system every hour, constantly, automatically and without any interference.

All you need to do is buy an external hard disk drive with a capacity slightly more than the one built into your system and connect it to your Mac. Time Machine will automatically ask you if you want to use that drive for backup and, once you click on yes, it will take it from there.

From then on, whenever you delete a file and want it back, make some changes in some document that you don’t want saved but accidentally do so, etc., you can launch Time Machine and fetch a copy of that file from the past, when it was undeleted or unchanged. Plus, when your internal hard disk drive fails (it’s bound to one day), you can have your Mac outfitted with a new one and then restore your entire system from your backup drive.

So yeah, backup is important and with Leopard, Apple has taken care of that aspect. To know more details about Time Machine, though there isn’t much else to know, check out Apple’s website.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 25, 2008)

Hey,i never experienced a Hard Disk crash in my life!I have been using Computers for more than 5 years now.
You mean that i need to buy a 250 GB HDD.How much will it cost?Any idea?


----------



## iMav (May 25, 2008)

arre tu bacha hai abhi. In the comp world you only grow when you faced hard disk crashes & moved on.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 26, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Hey,i never experienced a Hard Disk crash in my life!I have been using Computers for more than 5 years now.
> You mean that i need to buy a 250 GB HDD.How much will it cost?Any idea?


Seagate 7200:11 500GB 32mb Buffer HDD costs 4150 at theitwares.com


----------



## dinesh72 (May 26, 2008)

Software update check is freezing at only 10%. No error message! Recently I'd installed Aperture 2 and QT Pro. I found that to get updates for Aperture, it has to be registered. So I removed both of them(moved to trash) but still update is not working. Whats the problem?
Frustrating!!

Two other programs installed recently were Flip4 Mac and NTFS for MacOSX.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 26, 2008)

I thought Apple software updater works without any trouble.


----------



## praka123 (May 26, 2008)

@dinesh72:waiting sometime may help while updating?


----------



## aryayush (May 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Seagate 7200:11 500GB 32mb Buffer HDD costs 4150 at theitwares.com


Thank you! We welcome posts like this one. 



dinesh72 said:


> Software update check is freezing at only 10%. No error message! Recently I'd installed Aperture 2 and QT Pro. I found that to get updates for Aperture, it has to be registered. So I removed both of them(moved to trash) but still update is not working. Whats the problem?
> Frustrating!!
> 
> Two other programs installed recently were Flip4 Mac and NTFS for MacOSX.


You didn’t drag QuickTime Player to the Trash, did you? Also, do you remember how Aperture was installed? Did it come with an installer or did you just have to drag-and-drop it into the Applications folder?


----------



## preshit.net (May 26, 2008)

AppZapper?


----------



## dinesh72 (May 26, 2008)

aryayush said:


> You didn’t drag QuickTime Player to the Trash, did you? Also, do you remember how Aperture was installed? Did it come with an installer or did you just have to drag-and-drop it into the Applications folder?



Both programs right click - move to trash. Was it wrong?
Some more info - I've reinstalled quicktime(only) again thinking I would use it without Pro but it automatically became Pro. I've created another admin acc and SU worked fine. It means its a user wide problem. I again logged in with my acc but still not working. Deleted SU Preferences but no use(I did all this from apple discussions). During this I lost all of my preferences and now every prog is starting as if new!!!! 
So impatient, can't sleep.

Aperture was a trial package


----------



## ring_wraith (May 26, 2008)

I'm sorry, just one side note. This thread is starting to read like a saas-bahu serial. Consider selling Ekta Kapoor the rights.


----------



## jamesbond007 (May 26, 2008)

@dinesh72

I didn't fully understand your last post, but I guess your problem is that when you go in to Apple software update, the update freezes and you think its because Aperture and QT Pro..right ??
First off,  I assume that your internet is working is working properly. It happened to me couple of time and later I realized that it was my wireless problem. Wifi signals tend to interfere with Microwave Oven and TV remote, so just make sure its not your internet problem and start the software update again.

If you've got QT Pro, you will not have to worry about the registration problem, your updated QT version will also be Pro. Do you use little snitch ?? I highly recommend it


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 26, 2008)

@imav-Its not necessary that everyone faces HD crashes!I play games,keep my PC on all night for Downloading(HDs heat up like hell!),format HD every week or so(Trying out new OSs like Linux etc).
I NEVER faced any Hard Disk crash then why should i do now?

@Gautham- Thanks bro!but can u tell me the prices of 250 GB External HDD.I am short of money here.Can't spend more than 2.5K on External HDD


----------



## aryayush (May 26, 2008)

dinesh72 said:


> Both programs right click - move to trash. Was it wrong?


Well, no, but it isn’t advisable to remove QuickTime Player.

Why did you want to remove it anyway? What do you use for viewing videos?



dinesh72 said:


> During this I lost all of my preferences and now every prog is starting as if new!!!!


Why did you delete the preferences of _all_ the applications? You might as well have started a new user account then.



dinesh72 said:


> Aperture was a trial package


Yes, but how was it installed? Can anyone else answer this? Does Aperture come with an installer?

When did this start happening? After you installed Aperture or after you removed it?

BTW, while you’re trying to sort out this issue, you can always log into the guest account, launch Software Update and let it do its thing. It’s not necessary to use Software Update from your account only. Also, if it’s any help, there isn’t any new software right now. You can also download latest software updates from Apple’s Support website.


----------



## goobimama (May 27, 2008)

Phew! Three days internet blackout in Goa! BSNL, sify, IDEA GPRS were all down. Withdrawal symptoms were very noticeable. 

@Sunny: You better backup. There's nothing like losing all your important data in one go. And you can never tell which hard drive is going to last you and which one will crap out along the way. 250GB external would be more than enough. You can exclude your movies/music folder cause you can always get those again.


----------



## dinesh72 (May 27, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> @dinesh72
> 
> I didn't fully understand your last post, but I guess your problem is that when you go in to Apple software update, the update freezes and you think its because Aperture and QT Pro..right ??



Thats right! To find the solution, when I went to apple website and wanted to download Aperture update 2.1 it asked for registration, that leads me to think this is why my SU is freezing!!!!These were the two apps I installed recently. Well, its not QT anymore because SU is working on new admin account. My net connection is ok.  



jamesbond007 said:


> @dinesh72
> If you've got QT Pro, you will not have to worry about the registration problem, your updated QT version will also be Pro. Do you use little snitch ?? I highly recommend it



!!I'll follow your recommendation!!



aryayush said:


> Why did you want to remove it anyway? What do you use for viewing videos?



Since I used the trick to get QT pro I thought it being a culprit so I removed it and thought of using without Pro. I was wrong though. Well, I use QT and VLC player.



aryayush said:


> you can always log into the guest account, launch Software Update and let it do its thing.



That true but you guys still need to find the solution. I started using AppCleaner to remove apps (if needed).


----------



## goobimama (May 27, 2008)

Nice read: From Win32 to Cocoa: a Windows user's conversion to Mac OS X—Part II @ Ars Technica - At least check out the last page if the middle bores you.

-------
Had gone for a party yesterday, the last of the Indi-vibes tour through India and DJ WhoSane? (from delhi) was doing the music. And woah! Look! What's that? A Macbook Pro! He was doing all the stuff Live from this Mac (I think it was logic, but I could be wrong). I asked him after his show - why the mac? 

"You can't do this stuff on Windows. Besides, I don't want to have to run a virus check every time someone slips me a flash drive to check out a new track while performing. I had a sony vaio which gave me some freaky error at a big gig, that was bad ass. This mac has been worry free ever since I got it! Are you some kind of apple freak?" 
*Note: Exact words spoken may vary. But it was pretty much what he said. 

Awright! Btw, almost every DJ or musician with a notebook I've seen till date has been using a mac. India's top guitarist Elvis Lobo (plays for Sonu Nigam) is now cursing himself for buying a Vaio. He can't install XP on it and a lot of VSTs are still only compatible with XP. 

*Am I the new Salesman around here? *


----------



## aryayush (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for pointing that article out, Milind. I’d heard mention of it quite a few times but wasn’t inclined to check it out. I’ll comment on that Vista screenshot on the last page in a few.

In the meanwhile, you guys might want to read these eight articles I chanced upon yesterday: *linkbun.ch/dp6 (Click on “Open entire bunch” to open all eight articles in separate tabs.)


----------



## preshit.net (May 27, 2008)

I have begun my hunt to buy The Bible of Mac OS X programming.

This book is what I'm going to buy.


----------



## jamesbond007 (May 27, 2008)

aryayush said:
			
		

> (Click on “Open entire bunch” to open all eight articles in separate tabs.)



where do you get that option, my 2 finger tap doesn't have this option !!

BTW why did we create that Apple Group and what does that supposed to mean ??


----------



## preshit.net (May 27, 2008)

Open the link. It's an option on the page that opens up.


----------



## aryayush (May 27, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> I have begun my hunt to buy The Bible of Mac OS X programming.
> 
> This book is what I'm going to buy.


So, you’re going to learn Mac OS X programming? Are you starting from scratch, or do you have any prior knowledge about coding and stuff?


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 27, 2008)

I am dying to buy my MBP and Dad is not here in Delhi!Further delay.DAMN!


----------



## aryayush (May 27, 2008)

Oh, I know that feeling all too well.


----------



## narangz (May 27, 2008)

@Sunny- Calm down boy!


----------



## preshit.net (May 27, 2008)

aryayush said:


> So, you’re going to learn Mac OS X programming? Are you starting from scratch, or do you have any prior knowledge about coding and stuff?



Well, I've been an IT student for the past 5 years, so I'm not new to programming and Coding. Although this will be my first dig at Mac OS X programming.

We need to make projects for our final year, so we might just make something for Mac OS X.


----------



## iMav (May 27, 2008)

^^ good thinking, would be really different form the rest of cr@p that is outsourced, keep the UI nice, else Goobi's post might be rendered useless.


----------



## aryayush (May 27, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> Well, I've been an IT student for the past 5 years, so I'm not new to programming and Coding. Although this will be my first dig at Mac OS X programming.
> 
> We need to make projects for our final year, so we might just make something for Mac OS X.


Well, it might be too basic for you then, but check out _BecomeAnXcoder_.


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 27, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> Well, I've been an IT student for the past 5 years, so I'm not new to programming and Coding. Although this will be my first dig at Mac OS X programming.
> 
> We need to make projects for our final year, so we might just make something for Mac OS X.


Um, why not just learn Qt and master OS X, Linux and Windows GUI programming at the same time?

Don't worry about the looks, Qt's far lovely than one initially thinks - uses native looks. Check it out at www.trolltech.com


----------



## jamesbond007 (May 28, 2008)

One of the highlights of the upcoming Mac 10.5.3 update is supposed to be : 
Joining AirPort network after wake issue resolved    via tuaw

Now does this mean that its gonna solve my long problem of Airport not connecting to my default WiFi network after a power failure ??


----------



## aryayush (May 29, 2008)

One application all OS X touch users should install is Taskbar Notifier. It “adds icons to the Status bar if you have unread SMS or email messages or missed calls”. This is the sort of feature that should’ve been there by default.


----------



## preshit.net (May 29, 2008)

I'm not sure if it's Delhi to be blamed, but I keep getting the "Could not activate EDGE" message often since the past 5 days. However, EDGE is busy doing its thing in the background. No problem with its working.

@Aayush
Thanks


----------



## aryayush (May 29, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> I'm not sure if it's Delhi to be blamed, but I keep getting the "Could not activate EDGE" message often since the past 5 days. However, EDGE is busy doing its thing in the background. No problem with its working.


Same here. Maybe it’s some problem with Airtel’s network as a whole.


----------



## preshit.net (May 29, 2008)

Oh, in that case it's not my iPhone. *phew*


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 29, 2008)

My vodafone is working fine which means airtel network is causing problems

How much would an Apple 250 GB Firewire800 external hard Drive cost?


----------



## aryayush (May 29, 2008)

Apple doesn’t make external HDDs.

----------------------

*Apple’s 17-inch MacBook Pro wins over a skeptic
by Ryan Faas, Computerworld* | May 26, 2008 6:30 pm

There’s something I have to say at the outset of this review: From the time Apple announced the first 17-inch PowerBook G4 models five years ago, I’ve always been a little prejudiced against them. I’d never have tried to talk someone out of buying one, but I always shared my opinion that a laptop with a 17-inch display barely qualifies as a laptop at all. It seemed to me that the 17-inch PowerBook and its successor, the Intel-based MacBook Pro, was simply too big, too bulky and too heavy—though I confess I’d never carried one around.

With that out of the way, let me say this: I have spent a week getting to know Apple’s newest 17-inch MacBook Pro—the 2.6-GHz model with LED backlighting, to be specific—and I’m still not sure it’s the perfect machine for me. Much like the ultraslim MacBook Air isn’t for everyone, neither is the biggest of the MacBook Pros. But it is one incredibly impressive laptop, and it doesn’t seem as bulky as I’d always thought.

*Read Macworld’s MacBook Pro reviews*

First, let me detail what this particular model will set you back, should you decide to buy it. The 17-inch model starts at $2,799 and comes with a 2.5-GHz processor and 2GB of RAM. Opting for the marginally faster 2.6-GHz processor adds $250 to the bottom line. Want 4GB of RAM instead of 2GB? Tack on another $200 if you buy your memory from Apple. And if you’re going for broke, you might get the high-resolution screen for another $100. That brings the price to $3,349 for a fully tricked-out MacBook Pro. Of course, you’re also getting the most powerful laptop Apple has ever made.

It’s at the opposite end of the spectrum from the MacBook Air, which sacrifices performance, storage space, RAM expansion and a full set of peripheral ports to deliver an amazingly small and light footprint. By contrast, the 17-inch MacBook Pro delivers all of the processing power, RAM options and storage capacity of an iMac—along with approximately the same screen real estate. That makes the big MacBook Pro a desktop replacement in virtually every sense of the word, even if it gives up some of the ultraportability that the MacBook Air offers in spades.

Though it is approximately twice the weight of the MacBook Air, I can’t really say that the 17-inch MacBook Pro is overly heavy. Despite my assumptions about its bulk, at 6.6 pounds, it is actually lighter than I expected. That makes it just over a pound heavier than the 15-inch MacBook Pro and about a pound and a half heavier than the 13-inch MacBook .

Even though it isn’t overly heavy for its size, there is definitely a size issue (for better or worse, depending on your perspective) to this computer. Sitting next to a MacBook, it looks huge. The MacBook Pro even seemed big when it was being taken out of the box. I had to laugh at the idea of putting it into the backpack-style case that has served me for both a MacBook and one of the very first 15-inch MacBook Pros.


*The best notebook screen in the world*

The LED screen is new to the 17-inch line with this model. I’d seen this technology on the MacBook Air and thought it was impressive then in terms of screen brightness, but on the MacBook Pro, it is simply stunning. Even during the operating system’s start-up sequence, when there’s nothing but a gray screen with a darker gray Apple logo on screen, I found myself staring at it. By the time I’d finished walking through the Setup Assistant, I was as as much in love with this display as I was with my first HDTV.

The 17-inch high-resolution model offers a native resolution of 1,920 by 1,200 pixels, the same as the 24-inch iMac and the 23-inch Apple Cinema HD Display. (It costs $100 more than the standard fluorescent backlit model, which offers a more modest 1,680-by-1,050-pixel native resolution.) The LED backlighting is the one you want: It’s bright, crisp and at full power immediately. With the glossy screen—an option for MacBook Pro displays—the brightness and color brilliance is out of this world. It has to be seen in person to be appreciated.

At resolutions high enough to view 1080p digital video content without scaling, it’s no surprise that Apple had digital video in mind when it designed this laptop. Loaded with Final Cut Pro (or Final Cut Express if you’re more hobbyist than professional videographer) and coupled with an HD video camera, this machine is a dream for portable video production, be it for a school project or the nightly news. The stock Nvidia G3Force 8600M GT video card with 512MB of GDDR3 SDRAM video RAM will be welcome in this niche as well.

Of course, the advantages of this display and the video hardware paired with it aren’t just for people who spend hours a day working with media applications such as Apple’s Pro apps or the Adobe CS3 suite—all users will appreciate the screen real estate and the video quality. When watching movies, the high resolution, bright screen and impossibly rich colors can’t help but conjure up thoughts of a portable, high-end LCD television. Having this machine on hand to watch movies might even make flight delays enjoyable—or at least a lot more tolerable. One disappointment, given that the display can display HD content natively, is that HD movies from the iTunes Store are still only available via the Apple TV.

The screen and, perhaps more importantly, the Nvidia G3Force 8600M GT card also make this a great gaming machine. Yes, I know that hard-core gamers will call gaming on a Mac an oxymoron, but this machine delivers a great experience: 3-D rendering is better than on most recent Macs—except, obviously, for the Mac Pro models—and the result is on par with what you’d expect from this level of hardware. Read more…

[Via Macworld]


You should read this review.


----------



## preshit.net (May 29, 2008)

Something interesting struck me today.

*twitter.com/preshit/statuses/822485999


----------



## aryayush (May 29, 2008)

If I could think of any use for that, I would register it in a trice.

---------------

It’s taken, by the way.

Delicious Library 2 sucks. The previous version was so much better. I’m so disappointed.


----------



## preshit.net (May 30, 2008)

There's no use for it for me on my Mac Mini, right ?


----------



## goobimama (May 30, 2008)

Delicious Library is a dinosaur. Although I don't see why it is worse than the previous one. And that delete animation is utterly disgusting.


----------



## cooldudie3 (May 30, 2008)

Is mac mini a good com? It seems like it sin't designed for high quality work...


----------



## iMav (May 30, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> high quality work...


3 words that don't exactly constitute Apple's domestic use offerings.


----------



## goobimama (May 30, 2008)

Depends on what work you are talking about. The Mac mini is not capable of running the Pro apps (Final Cut, Logic Pro). But if its Adobe CS3 apps, Aperture/Lightroom, Coding, Office apps, and whatnot, the mac mini is just fine. The CPU is pretty fast, and 2GB memory is good enough for most uses. 

@iMav: ....


----------



## jamesbond007 (May 30, 2008)

and ofcourse you can mod your car to fit in a Mac Mini.... and you have computer literate Car!!


----------



## preshit.net (May 30, 2008)

as goobimama said


----------



## goobimama (May 30, 2008)

Some french woman had called me to show her how to use her MacBook. Apparently, her son kind of forced her to buy a Mac instead of a PC and now she doesn't head nor tail. So I go there to find a Macbook Pro (multi touch one) with a french keyboard layout and french OS X. Apparently out there in france you only get the french layout one. So the A is where the Q is supposed to be, the M is somewhere else. All very weird. To add to that the OS was in french. 

In any case, what I'm getting at is, is there any way to rearrange the keys to normal QWERTY and reset the keyboard within OS X to match that? Can I just plonk out MBP keys?


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 30, 2008)

Called up Apple Store(Imagine Corner) today.MBP costs around 1.29 Lac.Is it OK?I also asked for a 500 GB FireWire800 HD and they said that they don't have it but will arrange for me.What's the cost a 500 GB FireWire800?
BTW those guys are very very polite and friendly!!
Wish me Luck!I'm buying my first Apple computer tomorrow WooT!


----------



## dinesh72 (May 30, 2008)

goobimama said:


> In any case, what I'm getting at is, is there any way to rearrange the keys to normal QWERTY and reset the keyboard within OS X to match that? Can I just plonk out MBP keys?



Have you already tried
System Preferences - International - Language - English
System Preferences - International - Input Method - English 
Log out - Log in
??


----------



## goobimama (May 31, 2008)

*Why Macs still aren't right for most businesses*



> Is it time to consider moving your small business to Macs?
> 
> First, you should know that I'm no Apple (AAPL, Fortune 500) fanatic. I've used the gear steadily since the Reagan era; the early Apple II and the computer-as-Cuisinart lookalike that was the original Mac were both college tools of mine. But overall, I have found Apples, as lovely as they are for certain applications, just not worth the hassle for most small businesses....yeah whatever



Now, while I understand that Macs might not be ideal for large businesses and such, this guy has gone and given some really stupid points to support his argument!



> First off, the packaging is seriously overdone: The slogan "Designed by Apple in California" posivitively shouts at you from the box. Like I care.


And like it makes the Mac any less of a business machine!



> But why should locating the "on" switch be such a struggle? Just stick the thing where I, and my employees, can find it: right up front.


The Power switch is perfectly designed. The hand just curls around the corner and the design is moulded such that your middle finger just about automatically goes onto the button. No struggling here. Stupid point.



> But - as ever, with Apple boxes - there were not enough USB ports. I was forced to dump my USB hard drive in favor of an Ethernet enablement unit.


The iMac comes with a total of four usable USB ports which is more than enough for any business. One for the mouse, one for the external drive, and two free for any other peripherals. Notice there is no mention of struggling to find those extra sixteen USB ports at the back of the PC cabinet, just hoping that you don't trip the power cable. 



> Apple devotees swear by the touch-sensitive shell of the "Mighty Mouse," but its top left- and right-click buttons still look an awful lot like just one.





> Must I really sit through a full round of special effects - the desktop slides away to reveal some mysterious star in full supernova disappearing into infinity behind my various backups - just to find a what I said to a client in a lost e-mail? Honestly.


Time Machine is such an intuitive backup/restore tool. Why do people have a problem with good design? Those stars are anything but distracting.



dinesh72 said:


> Have you already tried
> System Preferences - International - Language - English
> System Preferences - International - Input Method - English
> Log out - Log in
> ??


Note: Even if I change the keyboard layout via software, I'm wondering if one can change the physical layout of the keyboard. It is all very weird. Not QWERTY.


----------



## aryayush (May 31, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Although I don't see why it is worse than the previous one.


The previous one recognised ISBN barcodes too. It pretty much recognised anything you threw at it. The new one only works with U.S. barcodes, which means that more than half of my book collection isn’t recognised.

Plus, the previous version clearly and immediately mentioned that it didn’t find a match for whatever it is you were scanning. The new one takes forever and has a convoluted activity window that makes no sense as an error console.

Damn!



goobimama said:


> And that delete animation is utterly disgusting.


Yeah, the burst animation is just plain stupid. The burning animation and the one when you add something to the library are pretty good though.

Where are all the glitzy features that Ars Technica’s preview of the beta promised? They even had screenshots and now none of that seems to be there. Did they strip out all the cool features they promised? This is the biggest letdown _ever_.


----------



## dinesh72 (May 31, 2008)

Software updater started working after two days. Installed Aperture 2 again and the updater worked fine. 
Installed 10.5.3, Only four min installation! Restart took bit of time. Not much.

In my company network we have proxy server. We have our login ids. When I use Safari, it keeps asking me for proxy authentication. I mean for every page open I've to enter my login details. I can't use safari due to this. On the contrary Opera only asks once in the beginning and thats it. I don't have to enter my login details unless I quit Opera. 
Any solution to this? I want to stick to Safari!!!!


----------



## jamesbond007 (May 31, 2008)

^^^ I can't say it will work, but try this, In Safari --> Preferences --> Security, select Accept Cookies to always, and see if it works.


----------



## dinesh72 (May 31, 2008)

No it didn't work.
Just noticed that the pop down which comes actualy says my password is incorrect!!
Infact it is not. I ticked the option to remember it in the keychain but no use.


----------



## aryayush (May 31, 2008)

These are the sort of issues where you have to do a little experimentation and trial-and-error yourself. It very rarely happens that other people have faced the exact same issue, so it’s very difficult to provide help without being present on the spot.


----------



## coolmel (May 31, 2008)

Hey folks,

Finally finally, i got my 24" Penryn Imac yesterday from the Imagine store, Malad. Boy o boy o boy, the heart was thumping wildly as i left home to collect it, but once i had laid my hands on the beauty, it was a calm that i had been badly waiting for so long now. Tell u what, the 17 kgs box WAS damn heavy and didnt even fit in my cars boot. So had to keep it on d rear seat. Came home asap, undid the shipping box n there it lay in front of me....The G-o-r-g-e-o-u-s white box, with the specs written on top. Took it out n mann that was one moment! wooow..( posting pix soon) After a gap of as many years, finally a OS change and a really better change. Just waiting to soak myself deep in it B-).

Theres one thing i wanna ask u guys.. I wanna upgrade to 4gb ram. Apples charging 18 grand for 2GB ram which i dont wanna purchase. I had a word with Goobimama the other day regd this, he told me the same.. So which brand  i should purchase?? how about Transcend?? pl lemme knw soon.

Cheers,
Mehul.


----------



## preshit.net (May 31, 2008)

Congrats and Welcome to the Club 

Where do you dwell exactly ?


----------



## coolmel (May 31, 2008)

Dwell in Vileparle(E)..where r u from?? temme abt the Ram yaar, i wanna purchase it fast.


----------



## preshit.net (May 31, 2008)

I'm from Malad, about two stone throws away from Inorbit.

About the RAM, Apple RAM is ridiculously costly. Kingston and Transcend are both good companies for RAM. There's this another company that's pretty famous in the US whose RAM people prefer instead of Apple's. I don't remember the name though.


----------



## aryayush (May 31, 2008)

@coolmel,
Purchase RAM from Kingston or Transcend, whichever you prefer. Both of them are compatible with your iMac. 

And congratulations, man! WOW! You have the best Mac among us now. I hope I can join you soon. Welcome to the family! 

How much did the thing cost?

Fill out your profile. Look at the template in the first post.


----------



## coolmel (May 31, 2008)

Preshit, i can surely catch up with you. Lemme know when. Kingston n Transcend 2gb ddr2 800mhz Ram is available for around 2200 Rs.. will get it today itself.

Aayush: Yep i will do that up. My fingers are typing in excitement!! I had the 2nd 20" in mind but nothing like the 24. thanks a lot for the wishes.

my email is myg126@gmail.com. Btw, is any1 of u available on ichat?? is yes then gimme ur ids, will b pretty cool to chat up wid ya..


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 31, 2008)

Congo Mehul!Surely you seem to be excited!But why 4GB RAM,2GB is enough!.....unless you do graphics and stuff
Does the new MBP also have 45nm penryn?And all MBP's have Multi-Touch.Am i right?
This evening I'll also be joining the club.The wait is over!


----------



## preshit.net (May 31, 2008)

Anytime you wish mate  

Awesome purchase indeed. And I'm on iChat most of the time. What ID do you use on it ?


----------



## goobimama (May 31, 2008)

Mehul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally you get the 24"!! Congrats!

As for that RAM just get transcend or Kingston. Good warranty support in India. No point getting that Crucial which Preshit was mentioning. Even Corsair ValueRAM is fine. And pump it up to 4GB. Working with those RAW images is sure going to put a load on the RAM. 

@Preshit: Dude, this guy wanted Aperture demo. Maybe if you could give it to him?


----------



## preshit.net (May 31, 2008)

Oh, so _this_ is the Mehul you were talking about ?

And yea, Crucial. But I don't think it is available in India.

@goobimama 
Me no haz Aprture! I break a stone for him ?


----------



## coolmel (May 31, 2008)

Yep it_is_the Mehul!! lolz..

the need for 4gb is simply der as i want my machine to run all out on its max speed. 2gb is fine, but 4 kicks ass..

preshit pl gimme ur ichat id.. m yet to register myself.

Milind: i have downloaded the Aperture Demo. will try it out soon.

Sunny: where r u from Mumbai?? we can surely catch up.

yep the new MBPs indeed have the new 45nm chips and the multi touch feature from the MB Air.. which one r u getting???


----------



## goobimama (May 31, 2008)

Ah. Good to know you got the Aperture demo. Now I'll just teach you how to break stones and such and you will be able to buy all the software you need. And come online (or have you blocked me?)

Btw, we are all using iChat with our Gmail ID. You don't need a .Mac ID to use iChat.


----------



## coolmel (May 31, 2008)

alright..m at work right now. c u guys later. have also downloaded Fusion, will work it out right away. m not on d mac right now..

Cu arnd soon,
Cheers!


----------



## aryayush (May 31, 2008)

Why’d you download Fusion? Use Mac OS X for a month. If you still feel that you need Windows for something, then by all means, use it. But give it a month.



coolmel said:


> I had the 2nd 20" in mind but nothing like the 24. thanks a lot for the wishes.


Again, how much did it cost?



coolmel said:


> u guys can keep my cell no...9*********.
> my email is myg126 [i][at][/i] gmail [i][dot][/i] com. Btw, is any1 of u available on ichat?? is yes then gimme ur ids, will b pretty cool to chat up wid ya..


It isn’t wise to give out your phone number and email id on public online forums. You’d be well advised to remove them, man.

My Google Talk and iChat ids are on my profile page, if you need them.



Sunny1211993 said:


> But why 4GB RAM,2GB is enough!


Why limit yourself when you can go all out? 



Sunny1211993 said:


> And all MBP's have Multi-Touch.Am i right?


Yes, you are.



Sunny1211993 said:


> This evening I'll also be joining the club.The wait is over!


----------



## goobimama (May 31, 2008)

Btw, this is not his first mac. He had a 20" before this. I think his family stole it from him or something...


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 31, 2008)

coolmel said:


> yep the new MBPs indeed have the new 45nm chips and the multi touch feature from the MB Air.. which one r u getting???


MacBook Pro 17".
BTW have you bought any external hard drive for Time machine backup?
I am from Rapture(Bioshock)LOL!Joking.I'm in New Delhi


----------



## aryayush (May 31, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Btw, this is not his first mac. He had a 20" before this. I think his family stole it from him or something...


Oh, I see. Way to spoil the fun, man. 

BTW, guys, I've decided to give .Mac a try. I think that, if you use the web hosting features, like I intend to, it's worth the money. I'm buying it for Rs. 3,000. That's not a lot. I'm also buying a Plantronics Bluetooth headset.


----------



## goobimama (May 31, 2008)

Okay I think Evernote is awesome. It has saved me a couple of times when I wanted a note but it was either on my Mac at home or something like that. Now I can work anywhere, just pop into evernote and upload the note. I still haven't found any use for its OCR capabilities though.


----------



## preshit.net (May 31, 2008)

There's no way to save a note from the Mobile Safari browser, right ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 31, 2008)

Guys,got the iMac 45nm penryn!!!MacBook pro didn't deem so good and i fell in love with this at first sight!2GB RAM,ATI 2600 PRO GDDR3,320 GB Hard Disk.They said the 3.02 Ghz one is still not here in Delhi.BTW mehul,Which one you have?
Questions here-
1.how to fuggin maximize winodws?
2.Will the 24" screen affect my eyes?The mouse cord is short so i have to sit close.

ANSWER TO THIS QUESTION ASAP!


----------



## goobimama (May 31, 2008)

Congrats. 

1. There is no maximize on the Mac. The + button is called the "zoom" button. Its a little different but ultimately more efficient. Takes a little while getting used to it. 
2. No. Just don't keep the brightness full when you are viewing pages with a white background. 
3. Plug in the mouse on the keyboard USB port. Its designed to be used with the keyboard.


----------



## preshit.net (May 31, 2008)

1. To maximize the window, press the green + button at the top left of the window. If you wish to make the window full screen, at the bottom right of the window, you notice three diagonal lines. Drag that end and the app will remember this setting.

2. No idea. goobimama may know.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 31, 2008)

@goobi
Thanks!DID IT!I'm loving this thing. Just regretting i couldn't get 8800 GS one.
Come on gtalk.


----------



## goobimama (May 31, 2008)

@Preshit: There's only a Quick Note option, where you have to type in a note. Useful, but not the ultimate solution. There needs to be some copy-paste action for the iPhone... and I'm sure there will soon...


----------



## aryayush (May 31, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @goobi
> Thanks!DID IT!I'm loving this thing. Just regretting i couldn't get 8800 GS one.
> Come on gtalk.


You could've had it, if only you weren't willing to settle for the poorer configuration. They'll always try to cajole you into taking home whatever happens to be in stock. You should've put your foot down and told them that you would only buy the 3.06GHz configuration. You might regret this.

In any case though, congratulations and welcome to the family! Feel free to bombard us with questions, if you feel so inclined.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 31, 2008)

^^
Now i realise 200Mhz won't make much difference.I don't need 500 GB hard disk as i have 1000 GB hard disk out of which 600+ GB is free which means I don't use much space.And out of that 400GB about 200 GB were games and i am not gonna play games on iMac.8800 GS Doesn't provide much boost over 8600 GT and ATI 2600 Pro is better than 8600 GT 256 MB.So,not much difference here too!And i asked another Apple store too.8800GS iMac is still isn't here!
BTW OS X Rules,iMac rocks and I'm almost glued to it!


----------



## narangz (May 31, 2008)

Congratulations Sunny & Mehul


----------



## aryayush (May 31, 2008)

Of course it is. Glad you realised it. 

Why isn't anyone telling me the price though? How much did it cost you? I'm buying one soon too and need to know.

@coolmel,
Was the 3.06GHz configuration unavailable in Mumbai too?


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 31, 2008)

It cost me 88000 Rs.


----------



## dinesh72 (May 31, 2008)

Congratulations!! Powerful, Big & the Best macs you own!!!!

Do you remember 20" iMac 2.66 Ghz model price(configured as on the website).


----------



## aryayush (Jun 1, 2008)

Apple has changed the prices on the Indian online catalogue and they now reflect the actual street prices once you add the 4% tax, so I guess you can rely on *www.apple.co.in/ for the prices now (I asked them because I wanted to check how reliable the prices on the Indian online catalogue were).


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 1, 2008)

No, the MacBook prices are still the same on the store. The MacBooks and the MacBook Pros are all with * that say * Taxes and other levies extra


----------



## goobimama (Jun 1, 2008)

iPod nano 8GB free on MacBook Combo MB61ZP/B @55k
iPod Touch 8GB free on MacBook Super MB62ZP/B @65k
iPod Touch 16GB free on MacBook Super MB63ZP/B @75k


----------



## aryayush (Jun 1, 2008)

Umm… what?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 1, 2008)

*www.apple.co.in/store/flash/imac/imac.html
See guys,the 3.06Ghz iMac is still not here which means me and Mehul have the best iMacs available yet


----------



## aryayush (Jun 1, 2008)

Click on ‘Compare’ on the right hand side towards the bottom of the page and notice that “Option: 3.06GHz Intel Core 2 Duo” is written in the 24-inch column. You also have the option of “Up to 4GB” memory, “Up to 1TB” hard drive and “NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GS with 512MB of GDDR3 memory” graphics.

I don’t want to spoil your party. I just want to ensure that I have those options when I buy the iMac for myself. 

I have three complaints with the iMac though:
1. The display’s resolution is pretty low for real estate amounting to 24-inches. The MacBook Pro’s 17-inch screen can do 1920x1200;
2. The display isn’t LED-backlit; and
3. There’s no built-in battery that can provide even half an hour of backup in case of a power outage, so you need to have a UPS installed (which will be an eyesore if you’re going for a minimalist, wireless setup like I am).

-------------------

Can you guys recommend good, wireless, surround sound speakers to pair with an iMac, and great wireless headphones?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 1, 2008)

^^^I wouldn't suggest wireless headphones!! You get serious distortion if you are anywhere near to a Radio, Owen, Cordless phone and other such common stuff....


----------



## coolmel (Jun 1, 2008)

Ayush:

pretty weird! the Mac cost me 91200!! howcome Delhi gets 3000 rs less?? Dollarwise, the 24" imac price is around 72-73ks!! we r in variably charged 19000 more thats bullshit.
The 2.6 20" was 75 smthing n the first one was arnd 60 smthing. heres the interesting part over which i got SO pissed...

I wantd the 3ghz nvidia model. So first i approached the desk people who show the mac at d store. Immediately, that fellow was like, we have just put up the new configs for display n the 3ghz C-T-O model is NOT available for India. i sed wtf..whos d boss here?
Met mr Jagdish the head for d moment, n he gave me d quote.. 1.6(incl VAT) for the 3ghz wid d card n will take 4 weeks for delivery! what crappp.. Plus the dollar price for this one comes about at 83 smthing. I really dont understand, we r being truly overcharged for it. Plus, as far as i know, the nvidia IS an option available for the  2.8 ghz model, but these fellas were like no sir, we ll giv  it only on the 3ghz one. Bull ****. So ultimately had no option but to settle for the 2.8. Still the better. I was initially considering gettin it from the states, but then does the warranty apply internationally??? If yes, will ask someoone to get it from der only. cmon..3ghz for that price is still drooool maal.

The 3ghz is just an overclocked Penryn chip..M damn happy with the 2.8( hardly a BIG difference there). As far as nvidia goes, m sure Apple will incorporate them in d future.
maybe even LED displays r on d way!

regd the headphones...dont try the wireless ones..u do get distortion. Y not invest in a good brand of em..try Bose out. They r really good n for that price its a steal.


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 1, 2008)

It's because you bought it from the Imagine store. The stores are around 2K on the higher side than other dealers.

THey quoted me 35K for the Mac Mini. I bought mine for 32K


----------



## goobimama (Jun 1, 2008)

1. Any and all 24 inchers do 1920*1200. There won't be a 2560*1536 24 incher for a long time to come
2.
3. But of course this is a limitation of desktops. Anyway, if one has an inverter (like I do) one can use the thing for the full day without worrying about power problems...

As for those offers of iPods free with MacBooks, they are from the Goa Apple store. If anyone is buying a MacBook, would be nice to get one of those iPods free as well...


----------



## aryayush (Jun 1, 2008)

coolmel said:


> Ayush


It’s A*a*yush. 



coolmel said:


> I was initially considering gettin it from the states, but then does the warranty apply internationally???


Yes, it does, but how will someone bring you an iMac, and the 24-inch one at that, from the U.S.A.? It’s huge, man.

If there is a way, do let me know. My relatives are in the U.S.A. right now and they’ll be returning in a fortnight. I’d love it if there was a way for them to bring it for me from there.


As for the wireless headphones, aren’t there any that work over Wi-Fi?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 1, 2008)

Headphones over Wifi! Now that's new


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 1, 2008)

When do you guys think will the MacBooks get a new design ?


----------



## iMav (Jun 2, 2008)

*Mac hits record 7.8% market share in Net Applications survey*

Apple’s (AAPL) share of the operating system market grew 5.69% in May to hit a record 7.80%, while Windows in all its flavors dropped half a point to 91.17%. That’s a record low for Microsoft (MSFT), which nonetheless still runs on 9 out of 10 computers on the Internet, as Net Applications measures it (more on its methodology below).

*Full Article**apple20.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2008...d-78-market-share-in-net-applications-survey/


----------



## dinesh72 (Jun 2, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> It's because you bought it from the Imagine store. The stores are around 2K on the higher side than other dealers.



Me no going to Imagine store!!!!!!

May consider Techvantage or RSG infortech?



			
				goobimama; said:
			
		

> .......would be nice to get one of those iPods free as well...



Sad, nothing is free on 20" iMac!

Would you guys consider wireless keyboard and mighty mouse with iMac(screen being so big)?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 2, 2008)

I’ll be buying it with the wireless accessories.

I ordered for a Time Capsule 500GB, .Mac and a Plantronics Bluetooth Headset today. The three combined will set me back by approximately Rs. 20,000 (which is practically a _steal_).


----------



## goobimama (Jun 2, 2008)

@dinesh: Wireless keyboard IMO is pretty useless. I would never imagine myself typing from far away. Wireless mouse on the other hand is more convenient, although Bluetooth is still not as good as a wired mouse.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 2, 2008)

Who cares for the distance. I just want to have a minimum of wired mess.


----------



## iMav (Jun 2, 2008)

@aayush a bluetooth one:

*sathyabh.at/2008/05/22/my-bt-headset-is-here/


----------



## dinesh72 (Jun 2, 2008)

It took so many days to notice that Cal icon in the dock actually shows the current date!!

Just thought of sharing
We could assign a Cal entry to run a script in which a song of our choice will be played in iTunes at a given time. 

(may be known, but I was happy to get it working).


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 2, 2008)

So this dude tries to install Mac OS X on his 'PC' which already had two **** OSs on it and when everything goes wrong, he blames the OS for being a Crap OS.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 2, 2008)

Mac OS X and Windows can be installed on a PC in Dual Boot
That guy must be a noob!I Installed and got Mac OS X running on my PC but  missing network drivers,crashes,black-blue screens etc were all i faced.It is much much better to run OS X on a Mac rather than a PC.
BTW that guy is totally screwed up


----------



## coolmel (Jun 2, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> When do you guys think will the MacBooks get a new design ?



New macbooks coming aroun d July August i guess..


----------



## aryayush (Jun 2, 2008)

iMav said:


> @aayush a bluetooth one:
> 
> *sathyabh.at/2008/05/22/my-bt-headset-is-here/


Thank you! That thing has way too many wires though. Kinda defeats the whole purpose, doesn’t it?

In other news, I switched to a 512Kbps unlimited connection today. Finally, I can watch YouTube videos without worrying about crossing the download limit, download anything as and when the impulse strikes, keep my iPhone’s Wi-Fi switched on all day long—do whatever I want.


----------



## coolmel (Jun 2, 2008)

dinesh72 said:


> Me no going to Imagine store!!!!!!
> 
> May consider Techvantage or RSG infortech?
> RSG infotech owns IMAGINE stores!
> ...



I prefer the wired, as it also has  the number pad. I really hate the fuss of replacing the batteries whenver they get exhausted.

Aayush:

Regd the USA bit, yes one can get it down here y not. only prob is u may have to either pay the custom wala 4-5 ks, n since its an electronic package they will do away wid it. Thats wat ifeel, i wud recommend u still ask people who bring things frm der. I almost ordered mine frm d US, but yea considering the enormity of the box, i canceled the plan. better pay the octroi n duty here than all dat hassles. 

now can anyone tell me, how can i be notified of post upates on our forum?? sites like XBHP n many others have got this LIVE pudate feature which updates a page as in when people post replies. 

Can v use the webclip feature here??? i mean refreshing a page until anyone has posted is really cumbersome.



aryayush said:


> Thank you! That thing has way too many wires though. Kinda defeats the whole purpose, doesn’t it?
> 
> In other news, I switched to a 512Kbps unlimited connection today. Finally, I can watch YouTube videos without worrying about crossing the download limit, download anything as and when the impulse strikes, keep my iPhone’s Wi-Fi switched on all day long—do whatever I want.



Which connection mann?? bsnl?? 512UL is d way to go..


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Aayush, how much are you paying for your 512kbps unlimited ? 

I'll be getting my 2Mbps unlimited in about 3 days


----------



## coolmel (Jun 2, 2008)

2mbps UL??? which plan n which provider dude?? is it MTNL?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 2, 2008)

coolmel said:


> how can i be notified of post upates on our forum?? sites like XBHP n many others have got this LIVE pudate feature which updates a page as in when people post replies.
> 
> Can v use the webclip feature here??? i mean refreshing a page until anyone has posted is really cumbersome.


You can go to the Options page and set the Default Thread Subscription Mode setting to “No email notification”. Now, just bookmark and visit the Subscriptions page every now and then to see which threads have been updated since your last visit. The updated threads are highlighted in bold.



coolmel said:


> Which connection mann?? bsnl?? 512UL is d way to go..


Yes, BSNL DataOne Home 1350 UL Plus. I’m missing the 2Mbps speed, but love the freedom of not having to keep a tab on my usage.


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Airtel and 1Mbps actually. It's a special plan being given to me. Rs. 1499 / month.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 2, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> Aayush, how much are you paying for your 512kbps unlimited ?


Rs. 1,350 per month (no rental for the landline). We don’t have Airtel Broadband in Siliguri.


----------



## coolpcguy (Jun 2, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Thank you! That thing has way too many wires though. Kinda defeats the whole purpose, doesn’t it?



Those "wires" that you see is a neckstrap, its worn like a necklace.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, _you’re_ Sathya? I see.

Welcome to the Apple thread, our humble abode! 

---------------

Can’t you post better pictures of that thing? Larger and clearer? Perhaps even with you wearing it?

---------------

There’s speculation that mac.com might be changed to me.com and the service might be rebranded to ‘Mobile Me’ (crappy name, even worse than the MacBook Air). However, I’d take ‘aryayush _[at]_ mac _[dot]_ com’ over ‘aryayush _[at]_ me _[dot]_ com’ any day of the week. What say you guys?


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 2, 2008)

The services offered by .Mac matter more to me than the name actually. Unless they bring something new, there's no way I'm paying 4K for that.

Although, yes. I'd prefer me@mac.com than me@me.com


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 2, 2008)

I got a .mac account for one year free with my iMac.It will be activated in a day or two
@Preshit,I too am getting  Airtel 1Mbps Unlimited.Monthly rent is 1499 Rs. isn't it?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 2, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I got a .mac account for one year free with my iMac.It will be activated in a day or two


Dude, how could you not have mentioned this before? You know I’m purchasing a 24″ iMac and a .Mac account separately.

Where did you buy your Mac from? Care to give me their phone number? Are you sure you’re getting the first year of subscription free and not just the first three months?

---------------

@coolmel, preshit.net and Sunny1211993,
Please fill out this short profile:
*Name: 
Age: 
Location:  
Website: 
Twitter: 
Mac(s): 
Favourite application(s): 
iPhone: Yes/No
iPod(s): 
Other Apple stuff: 
Apple stuff you’d like to own: *


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 2, 2008)

@Aayush,This is what you asked for.Isn't it?
Name:Sunny
Age:15
Location:Rohini,New Delhi
Website:None 
Twitter:N/A
Mac:24" iMac(2.8Ghz iMac,2GB RAM,ATI Radeon 2600 Pro)
Favourite applicationshoto Booth,Safari,iGetter,iChat
iPhone:Yes,8GB.
Other Apple stuff:N/A
Apple stuff you'd like to own:Time Capsule(Gonna get soon),iPod nano.

It's for a full yearSorry,forgot to mention
I bought it from Imagine Corner(New Delhi).Here is the phone no.9990674386(Mohd.Shuaib).


----------



## iMav (Jun 2, 2008)

This 1 is for all the iPod Touch/iPhone + iMac owners:

*gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2008/06/iclooly1.jpg

*iClooly Stand Gives Your iPod Touch a Mini-iMac Look*


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Preshit,I too am getting  Airtel 1Mbps Unlimited.Monthly rent is 1499 Rs. isn't it?


The 1Mbps unlimited plan is Rs. 2222. I am getting it for Rs. 1499.



aryayush said:


> @coolmel, preshit.net and Sunny1211993,
> Please fill out this short profile:


Sure 

*Name: Preshit
Age: 21
Location: Mumbai, India.
Website: *preshit.net and *presh.it
Twitter: *twitter.com/preshit
Mac(s): Latest generation Mac Mini ( Combo Drive )
Favourite application(s): Coda, Mailplane, NNW, Transmit, QS.
iPhone: Yes ( 8GB )
iPod(s): Yes. iPod Nano 4GB
Other Apple stuff: Not yet
Apple stuff you’d like to own: MacBook (Pro) and Time Capsule*



Sunny1211993 said:


> Location:Rohini,New Delhi



I was in Vikas Puri for 1 whole week getting bored. I could have caught the metro and dropped by


----------



## coolpcguy (Jun 2, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Oh, _you’re_ Sathya? I see.
> 
> Welcome to the Apple thread, our humble abode!


Oh I am  You seem... astonished 
Thanks for the welcome 



> Can’t you post better pictures of that thing? Larger and clearer? Perhaps even with you wearing it?


Will do soon, will post a review too.


----------



## coolmel (Jun 2, 2008)

*Name: Mehul
Age: 24
Location:  Mumbai
Website: www.wassupnews.blogspot.comm
Twitter: 
Mac(s): 24" Imac 2.8ghz
Favourite application(s):  will put this in later, since i have just begun! 
iPhone: No
iPod(s): nope.
Other Apple stuff: none.
Apple stuff you’d like to own: Airport Extreme base station n the Macbook Pro.
*


----------



## aryayush (Jun 2, 2008)

Mehul and Sunny, would it hurt you guys to let us in on your full names?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 2, 2008)

Is there any way of preventing Adobe Acrobat for viewing PDFs in my Safari browser? I would like it to use the (faster) default viewer but I can't find any option anywhere.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 2, 2008)

Just let it load in Safari and then hit Save.

------------------

Check out the first post of the thread now, guys. You’ll like what you see. 8)


----------



## goobimama (Jun 2, 2008)

Well when I click on a PDF link in Safari, it takes like 10 seconds or more to load up the Acrobat reader thing within Safari. With the default (preview?) it loads in an instant.

So has anyone checked out DropClock - the screensaver?

*hjgher.com/journal/wp-content/021.jpg


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I was going to get that, but then the comments said it was very CPU intensive.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 2, 2008)

So? Just get it man. Watching those letters fall is CPU cycles well spent. Besides, its not like you are working while your screensaver is active


----------



## iMav (Jun 2, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Watching those letters fall is CPU cycles well spent.


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 3, 2008)

Well, I already feel my Mini is slow.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 3, 2008)

Isn't yours a Core 2 Duo? My Core Duo goes to 41% while running this thing.


----------



## dinesh72 (Jun 3, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Check out ...the first post of the thread now, guys. You’ll like what you see. 8)



First time I was able to see those pics. iPhone looks brilliant. 

Doctor and yash is not online for many days now!!!!


----------



## aryayush (Jun 3, 2008)

Is anyone from here on last.fm? Now that I have an unlimited connection, I can finally enjoy the “social music revolution”.


----------



## narangz (Jun 3, 2008)

I am not there but I guess Manan is there on last.fm


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 3, 2008)

/preshit there too


----------



## coolpcguy (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm there too. sathyabhat being my id.


----------



## iMav (Jun 3, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Is anyone from here on last.fm? Now that I have an unlimited connection, I can finally enjoy the “social music revolution”.





narangz said:


> I am not there but I guess Manan is there on last.fm


Yes, me on Last.FM - *www.last.fm/user/Manan/


----------



## aryayush (Jun 3, 2008)

All of you have a new friend now.


----------



## coolmel (Jun 3, 2008)

hey aayush..which is the best cd-dvd burning software for osx?? i need one badly.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 3, 2008)

Toast Titanium.

------------------

Windows users, check out this link. I dare you to click on “click here” without reading the post. 8)


----------



## iMav (Jun 3, 2008)

^^It gives a BSOD even on Ubuntu


----------



## coolmel (Jun 3, 2008)

i ll try n get a copy of it right away.. these imagine people gave me the toast 8.


----------



## narangz (Jun 3, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Windows users, check out this link. I dare you to click on “click here” without reading the post. 8)



LOL  Flash in full screen


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 3, 2008)

OS X hanged while I was surfing on Safari!I had to restart.Any idea what might have been the reason?
Has anyone here experienced this sort of problem?


----------



## narangz (Jun 3, 2008)

^^ LOL!  Welcome to the Mac world 

On a non-serious note- The Windows ghost is following you for ditching it


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 3, 2008)

^^
What LOL?I haven't ditched windows yet.I still play games on my PC.I Don't know why but.......IT HANGED!with some zig-zag lines on Safari browser!It's working fine now but I want to know why the mighty OS X hanged?


----------



## narangz (Jun 3, 2008)

I guess it's something to do with graphics. Updated safari?

LOL coz it was nice to know that Mac hangs too  It might not sound nice to you


----------



## goobimama (Jun 3, 2008)

If the problem was with the graphics then it might be a hardware issue. Updates are all done? Also, the ctrl Alt del for mac is command option esc. Do a force quit from there if an app hangs.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 4, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> OS X hanged while I was surfing on Safari!


No, I’m pretty sure it didn’t. Either it was just Safari that wasn’t responding—it has a tendency to do that—or the OS itself. If it was the latter case, and I highly doubt that, then waiting for a couple of minutes would have sorted it out. I guess you’re used to the theory that if everything stops working, a restart is the only solution, but that’s not how it works in the Mac world. A kernel panic is pretty much the only thing that warrants a restart on Mac OS X, and if and when that happens, you’ll know it has.

The most likely scenario, however, is that Safari stopped responding, in which case, all you had to do was right click on its icon in the Dock and hit Force Quit. Alternatively, you could press Cmd-Opt-Esc like Milind said, and Force Quit any non-responsive application from there. 

---------------------

One of the many advantages of an unlimited connection is that I can download a song whenever I want. So if I run across a good song on some TV show, all I have to do is look it up on iTunes and it’s purchased and downloaded in a couple of minutes.


----------



## iMav (Jun 4, 2008)

Welcome to the UL world, my only condition for a net connection is that it should be an uncapped one.


----------



## dinesh72 (Jun 4, 2008)

*www.tuaw.com/2008/06/03/apple-posts-leopard-security-configuration-guide/


----------



## aryayush (Jun 4, 2008)

iMav said:


> Welcome to the UL world, my only condition for a net connection is that it should be an uncapped one.


I’m still only getting used to it though. Every time I run across a YouTube link, I instinctively shy away from it, and then I realise that I no longer have to do that. It’s a wonderful feeling. 

(I was on the 256Kbps UL bandwagon too before I switched to the 2Mbps one a year ago.)


----------



## goobimama (Jun 4, 2008)

You guys are idiots. While this is doesn't exactly have anything to do with Apple, I'll share my thoughts nonetheless (like I have ever cared about spamming the forum  )

I have not held myself back from downloading a song in the middle of the day, neither have I kept from watching youtube videos. The 2Mbps connection with 5GB per month is more than sufficient for heavy surfing with lots of youtube watching and other such stuff. The  only thing required for this, is to restart the modem at 2:05 am, and then restart it again before 8:00 a.m. The restarting is important. No amount of pausing your download, or shutting down the PC is going to stop BSNL from carrying over that usage over into the charged hours.


----------



## iMav (Jun 4, 2008)

Na, I can't live with a 5GB cap, I won't be able to download anything if I download a copy of patched Leopard.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 4, 2008)

Well hey, you can download twice as much from 2 a.m. to 8 a.m. on a 2mbps than you can during the whole day on a 256kbps.


----------



## dinesh72 (Jun 4, 2008)

Is there anything to automate this process of restarting the modem?


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 4, 2008)

Yes, there is.


----------



## dinesh72 (Jun 4, 2008)

What is it?


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 4, 2008)

Well, it's an AppleScript via telnet to reboot your router. I would first need to know which router you have, to see if it is telnet compatible.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 4, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Well hey, you can download twice as much from 2 a.m. to 8 a.m. on a 2mbps than you can during the whole day on a 256kbps.


I know and agree with both your posts. However, when you’re on a capped connection (and mine was the same as yours), you’re always watching your back, constantly on the alert. If you have a Wi-Fi setup, which almost all of us seem to have, you just cannot enjoy the freedom that Wi-Fi promises. And if, for some reason, something goes wrong with your nightly setup one one occasion, you’ve already used around one gigabyte or more in one day. It might work for human owls like you, but for normal people, it’s just too much of a hassle.

And, in any case, even 5GB is not sufficient for super heavy surfers like myself. You’re not even close to me in the department.

I also know that I’m downloading less per day on my 512Kbps unlimited connection (not 256Kbps though) than I did on the 2Mbps limited one, but the overall Internet experience is much better. Plus, I have such a huge and constantly increasing backlog of unwatched content anyway, it doesn’t really matter if I get more content slower than I was doing so before. It’s a win-win situation on my end, and I get to listen to last.fm (which you just _cannot_ do, no matter how much monthly bandwidth you are restricted to).

And there’s nothing wrong with this line of discussion, IMHO. It’s about using the Internet, something Mac users have a 7.5% market share of.


----------



## iMav (Jun 4, 2008)

I agree with your second para, I am mostly at college or classes during the day & having a capped connection means I can't or shouldn't download during the day. Secondly, I avoid downloading stuff while I am sitting on the net, kinda slows the whole thing. Besides, the hassle of making sure that the damn thing stops at 8 is a whole different issue for me as my early mornings are classified as afternoons according to GMT.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 4, 2008)

@Milind,I'm still on 10.5.2,Will update tonight.
@Aayush,Everything just hanged!Nothing was responding,the Dock,iChat,Menu Bar,Safari all hanged!Safari was showing some zig-zag lines


----------



## goobimama (Jun 4, 2008)

Just know that 5GB per month equals 150MB per day. That's a lot of surfing. I have never hesitated doing anything during the day, not ever. I even downloaded the 10.5.3 update during the day itself. While that might have a lot to do with my net being down a lot of the time during the last month, still, it counts. 

But then again, to each his own


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 4, 2008)

If I had BSNL, it would be a different story. Dumb MTNL has only a 1GB cap.


----------



## iMav (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey guys can I connect Audio Output from a Mac Mini to a DVD player with Audio In, the player has 4 audio inputs, 2 red & 2 white? Does a Mac Mini come with a nVidia GPU?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh common. It is common knowledge that the Mac mini comes with Intel GMA 950 graphics. So how do you connect to a DVD player? Can't you just directly connect to the TV?

The mac mini has stereo output via standard 3.5mm jack, or optical output via a TOSLINK cable. The player may have 4 inputs, but only 2 will be active at a time. One will be for audio, the other for video. 

Btw, you also get some kind of connector cables from apple or other electronics companies for such connections.


----------



## narangz (Jun 4, 2008)

^^ 5 GB cap? Which plan are you on?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 4, 2008)

Home1000


----------



## aryayush (Jun 5, 2008)

So, here are the details of my next big purchase. A *24-inch iMac* with the following configuration:
3.06GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
4GB 800MHz DDR2 SDRAM - 2x2GB
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GS w/512MB GDDR3
1TB Serial ATA Drive
Apple wireless Mighty Mouse
Apple Wireless Keyboard (English) + User's Guide

Cost of the above configuration in the U.S.A. (after conversion): Rs. 1,20,000 (max)
Cost of the above configuration in our awesome country: Rs. 1,50,000 (conservatively)
ETA: Four to six weeks

Damn it!


----------



## iMav (Jun 5, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Oh common. It is common knowledge that the Mac mini comes with Intel GMA 950 graphics. So how do you connect to a DVD player? Can't you just directly connect to the TV?
> 
> The mac mini has stereo output via standard 3.5mm jack, or optical output via a TOSLINK cable. The player may have 4 inputs, but only 2 will be active at a time. One will be for audio, the other for video.
> 
> Btw, you also get some kind of connector cables from apple or other electronics companies for such connections.


I was planning to connect the TV set & Mac Mini using a VGA cable, the audio is an issue.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jun 5, 2008)

hello friends, could anyone please tell me how to add pics from my comupter to forum, not as attachment. that is to be displayed along with message in forum...??/?


----------



## iMav (Jun 5, 2008)

Upload them on imageshack.us and copy the forum code.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 5, 2008)

Ashok Verma said:


> hello friends, could anyone please tell me how to add pics from my comupter to forum, not as attachment. that is to be displayed along with message in forum...??/?


If you on a mac, google 'skitch', download it and you can take the best screenshots and directly get all the work done behind the scenes.


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 5, 2008)

If you're of the impression that only the Mac apps look better than their windows counterparts, you must take a look at their sites too.

*tortoisesvn.tigris.org/ and *versionsapp.com/

[Source]


----------



## aryayush (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah, Milind mentioned the sites in his blog post too.

Did you guys know that the wired Mighty Mouse projects the image of an actual mouse when you dim the lights and lift it slightly from the front? Try it out, Mehul, Milind and Sunny.

Apple is an awesome company!


----------



## goobimama (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah I had seen it a long time ago. Although, it looks like a panda bear to me more than a mouse


----------



## coolmel (Jun 5, 2008)

hey fellas!

i got my iMac up n running today. yes i got it last week, but due to work unveiled it today! anyhow..a few things to note from the opening. Yep i had problems!

The setup was a breeze, in which i accidently kept Alex on, so had to bear with his instructions every now n then.. turned off later. Initially, the function keys werent working, but somehow found out a way to switch em on. now comes the main thing.. Whenever i load a dvd, the eject key simply doesnt work! i hv to make it pop out only after right click, otherwise frm the keyboard, it simply doesn work! anysolution?? One more thing, the mac DID get stuck when i opened a song from my pendrive..a curtain type effect came on d screen n had to restart holdin the power button, later learnt it was a kernel panic error( what the heck is that!), n Sunny, ur not alone with this problem.
Can anyone figure out what could the problem be?? rest all is working fine for the moment. more updates later..

cheers!


----------



## aryayush (Jun 5, 2008)

WOW! You got a kernel panic the day you took it out of the box? I’d never thought I would ever hear someone say that. A kernel panic is the Mac OS X equivalent of the BSoD on Windows.

The eject key needs to be pressed for about one second to activate it. If you’re just tapping it like the other keys, it won’t work. There’s a delay built into it to prevent accidental ejection.


----------



## coolmel (Jun 5, 2008)

hey aayush..wanna talk to u..u der on yahoo?? wats ur id?? add me in..mines myg124. wana chat right away.

yep..kernel panic did happen...how does it happen?? any serious issue??


----------



## aryayush (Jun 5, 2008)

Drop me an email. That’s the best way to contact me. 

It’s aryayush _[at]_ aol _[dot]_ com


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 5, 2008)

@Mehul,It was a kernel panic which didn't happen after that.So,no worries.
BTW I want to transfer data from my PC to Mac.Any help?I have the USB data cable.
And yes,I want to buy Time Capsule 500GB.Will it support my PC's(2) and notebook?I mean WiFi.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, it will. You can use it to transfer data too.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm not buying it today itself so please tell me some way to transfer data through USB Data cables


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 5, 2008)

@Sunny
I've never used usb data cable for transferring data between cable, so I can't say anything about the setup and speed stuff. In my experience, the best way to connect 2 computers is to use a cross over cable. Connect cross over cable to PC and iMac, if you are lucky both of them should be connected, but sometimes, PC has certain problems. In that case it is best to assign ip addresses manually. In PC, TCP/IP properties and give ip address manually say.. 10.1.1.1. In iMac, Sys Pref --> network --> Ethernet and give ip manually say ..10.1.1.2. Thats it. Now in the good olden days of Tiger, you were required to press cmd + K, and enter the ip of PC to connect, in Leopard however, this is not required, but mind you the option still exist. Hope this will do it...

Wow!! this is my 400th Post!!


----------



## aryayush (Jun 5, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I'm not buying it today itself so please tell me some way to transfer data through USB Data cables


You can’t do that. You have to use either optical media (DVDs) or some external hard disk drive.


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 5, 2008)

Umm.... just get a metre of cross cable made.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 5, 2008)

Means......................I am screwed up


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jun 5, 2008)

iMav said:


> Upload them on imageshack.us and copy the forum code.


thanks imav,
onces again thanks for you support.....!!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 6, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Means......................I am screwed up


Oh c'mn man, you got to be kidding me! Get yourself a cross cable and do as I've said, thats your best bet


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 6, 2008)

WTF is cross cable?Please upload a pic


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 6, 2008)

Ethernet cables are two types 1) Straight Cable 2) Cross over cable ( Not Gay Cable!! ). Basically there is no difference between them except for their color coding and functionality. 
If you want to connect 2 computers via a router, hub etc, you'll need two straight cables, one connects PC1 to router and the other connects router to PC2.
If you want to connect two computers directly, you'll need a cross cable. Just plug its both ends into ethernet ports of two computers.

An Ethernet cable comes bundled with your BSNL broadband connection, its the Straight Cable
Cross over cable costs around Rs 100/- or you can go to any PC or electrical shop and he'll make one for you for a lesser price.


----------



## narangz (Jun 6, 2008)

^^Newer network adapters do not require crossover cable for pc-pc connectivity. You can use straight cable. No idea about mac-pc.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 6, 2008)

^^^ Yep thats true, but I was talking about the general case and lets not confuse this dude...


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey fellas,

If compared to a normal PC, or even the MacBooks how does the Mac Mini fare in terms of energy usage ?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 6, 2008)

I have an apple script, its supposed to be an Auto refresh Safari Page script. I placed it in /Library/Scripts/Safari  ( I created Safari folder ) Now how do I use it so that a web page is auto refreshed.
                          OR

you guys got a trick to auto refresh a Safari page ??


----------



## iMav (Jun 6, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> If compared to a normal PC, or even the MacBooks how does the Mac Mini fare in terms of energy usage ?


Acc. to the TOI of today (which I am sure you must have read) Macs consume 2/3rd power as compared to a headless PC. Not sure of the details.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 6, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> Ethernet cables are two types 1) Straight Cable 2) Cross over cable ( Not Gay Cable!! ). Basically there is no difference between them except for their color coding and functionality.
> If you want to connect 2 computers via a router, hub etc, you'll need two straight cables, one connects PC1 to router and the other connects router to PC2.
> If you want to connect two computers directly, you'll need a cross cable. Just plug its both ends into ethernet ports of two computers.
> 
> ...


Oh,so You were talking about Ethernet cables?No,prob i have 2.Will try and tell you if any probs arise
Thanks


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 6, 2008)

I got an iPod Classic with songs which needs to loaded into my iPod Nano. How can I do this? 

iPod Classic --> MBP --> iPod Nano is what I can think of. What software to use?


----------



## Pathik (Jun 6, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> If compared to a normal PC, or even the MacBooks how does the Mac Mini fare in terms of energy usage ?


They are much more power efficient. Remember, they use laptop components to save on space. And the new iMacs and macbooks have LED backlit screens as well.


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks, now that I have unlimited, I was doing to use it as a download machine.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: PS3 buying decision!*

*img362.imageshack.us/img362/9051/picture001zn6.th.jpg

*img362.imageshack.us/img362/4571/picture002pi1.th.jpg

*img68.imageshack.us/img68/7219/picture003lc6.th.jpg

*img178.imageshack.us/img178/5089/picture005yx0.th.jpg

*img388.imageshack.us/img388/3487/picture006lq9.th.jpg

*img178.imageshack.us/img178/2001/picture007ss3.th.jpg

Some pics of my iMac with my PC

Kya karu?No flash in iPhone


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: PS3 buying decision!*

man i need ur imac wallpaper 
from where u got it?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 6, 2008)

Pathik said:


> And the new iMacs and macbooks have LED backlit screens as well.


No, not the iMacs and MacBooks. 

Only the MacBook Pro and MacBook Air have been chosen by Apple for that honour.

-----------------

@Sunny1211993,
An ethernet cable is the best solution.

------------------

@drgrudge,
Use PodWorks (paid) or Senuti (free and open source).

------------------

@jamesbond007,
Make sure the webpage you want auto-refreshed is the frontmost one in Safari. Now double-click on the script to launch it in Script Editor and hit Run. As long as the script is running, the frontmost tab will keep getting refreshed automatically every two minutes (unfortunately, if you switch to another tab, it will start getting auto-refreshed instead). A better solution is to use Opera for your auto-refreshing needs.

What do you want to have auto-refreshed?



nish_higher said:


> man i need ur imac wallpaper
> from where u got it?


From deviantART. It’s the same as mine. He chose the most popular 1920x1200 wallpaper from the ‘Landscapes & Scenery’ category, and so did I. Weird coincidence. 



Sunny1211993 said:


> Some pics of my iMac with my PC


There are way too many wires for my liking. 8)

WOW! 24" is really not quite as huge as one would think…


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 6, 2008)

No,I get all my wallpapers from www.interfacelift.com 
And there are only 3 Wires,power,Keyboard and mouse.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 6, 2008)

WOW! Then it’s even more of a coincidence. Small world, man, small world.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 6, 2008)

@dr
Senuti is excellent tool, I've used it and it work painlessly. Give it a try

@Arya

Thanks for you solution. I want auto refresh for my stocks page. In Opera you are only two-finger tap away from auto refresh, in Firefox, you are just a plug-in away, but heyy I am on Leopard Safari now  The solution works but, any day you get a better solution don't forget to inform me...


----------



## goobimama (Jun 6, 2008)

^^ Haven't you tried the Stocks widget? That is pretty neat.

Btw, I just realised, my iMac is two years old today!


----------



## aryayush (Jun 6, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> Thanks for you solution.


You’re welcome. 



jamesbond007 said:


> I want auto refresh for my stocks page. In Opera you are only two-finger tap away from auto refresh, in Firefox, you are just a plug-in away, but heyy I am on Leopard Safari now  The solution works but, any day you get a better solution don't forget to inform me...


1. Try the stocks widget. I’m not sure whether it works for Indian companies or not though.

2. Make a WebClip out of the section of the page where the stock quotes are listed on that website of yours. Now, every time you load Dashboard, the widget will get updated.


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks Arya and bond, will try Senuti.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 6, 2008)

Btw, I got an auto-refresh applescript from IncisiveGeek. It does what it says it does. All I did was double click it and hit "Run script" in the script editor.

And the stocks widget on the iPhone as well as Dashboard works with many Indian companies. It does mention that quotes are delayed by 20 minutes though...

--------
Okay so that auto-refresh script only refreshes the currently focussed tab. So if you want tab 1 to auto refresh, but currently focussed on tab 2, tab 2 will get refreshed.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 6, 2008)

@goobi & arya

Stock widget doesn't work for Indian companies and I am have been using web clips too but only for bse curve, sensex. This what my dash board looked like in afternoon :
*img.skitch.com/20080606-e32hyjbxyun3kxdtsj9tybwcrm.preview.jpg
Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Gosh, this thing in Skitch sux


----------



## aryayush (Jun 6, 2008)

Which thing?



goobimama said:


> Btw, I got an auto-refresh applescript from IncisiveGeek. It does what it says it does. All I did was double click it and hit "Run script" in the script editor.
> 
> Okay so that auto-refresh script only refreshes the currently focussed tab. So if you want tab 1 to auto refresh, but currently focussed on tab 2, tab 2 will get refreshed.


Yeah, both Azeem and I Googled “safari auto-refresh” and found that same script, used it and came to the same conclusion.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 6, 2008)

*img.skitch.com/20080606-ntb447iqa8195rce1uhp6rb6jk.jpg
Stocks work for me. I hope you are using the official stocks widget. You seem to have something else in there...

Note: Those are not the stocks I'm tracking those stocks in the screenshot. Just created a duplicate stocks widget and added random indian companies.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 6, 2008)

ha ha ha. I guess, thats the only auto refresh script available for Safari 

The thing that sucks in Skitch is the line in the bottom of image...

goobi ... hold on let me check....


----------



## aryayush (Jun 6, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I hope you are using the official stocks widget. You seem to have something else in there...


He’s using WebClips. Boy, you really are sick today. 

Here’s something to cheer you up. If it wasn’t obvious enough, CNET now proves that it is run by idiots. Check out this article. Notice the stupidity? A completely useless article based on ill-informed speculation and guesswork. 

(If you don’t know what I’m talking about, I’ll pray for your health. )


----------



## goobimama (Jun 6, 2008)

For skitch, just copy the direct URL and make an image post here. That bottom line is indeed very irritating.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 6, 2008)

Why couldn’t he just have deleted the offending line?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 6, 2008)

Heyy !!! Surprisingly the Stocks widget is working for Indian companies tooo....
A week back, when I checked this thing didn't work for Indian companies. But there is a problem here, for companies like Apple and Google it is showing names ( script names ) like AAPL, GOOG but for the ones' I want it shows only numbers!! Very difficult to identify that way

....

Okay, Stocks widget not good enough for my needs. Web Clips rock!!



aryayush said:


> Why couldn’t he just have deleted the offending line?



Yep thats an option!!


----------



## aryayush (Jun 6, 2008)

> Ars Technica reports that it will go by the name Snow Leopard, which would be the latest in a long line of monikers taken from big cats.
> 
> "Have they done Cougar yet? I have no idea whose turn it is next." Says Michael Cherry, lead analyst on Windows at Directions on Microsoft. "You need to call the zoo."


[Via Forbes]

LOL!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 6, 2008)

Its June the 7th...

*img114.imageshack.us/img114/4807/annabirthdayub5.jpg

Please don't mind, I didn't resize the image....


----------



## goobimama (Jun 7, 2008)

@aayush: Didn't notice that CNET article you posted until now. A freakish number of LOLs! Seriously, who has written that article?!


----------



## aryayush (Jun 7, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> Its June the 7th...
> 
> *img114.imageshack.us/img114/4807/annabirthdayub5.jpg
> 
> Please don't mind, I didn't resize the image....


Who the heck is that ugly woman and is it your birthday today? 

(If it’s Maria Sharapova, she’s not looking like her usual cute self at all. And the image is small, man.)


----------



## iMav (Jun 7, 2008)

I thought it was Anna  I actually am sure it's Anna


----------



## goobimama (Jun 7, 2008)

That is Anna Kornikova. Don't you know this guy is crazy about her? Aayush, behave yourself.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 7, 2008)

Whatever. Ana Ivanovic is better.
And Happy Birthday


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 7, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Who the heck is that ugly woman and is it your birthday today?
> 
> (If it’s Maria Sharapova, she’s not looking like her usual cute self at all. And the image is small, man.)



Well, this is arrogance. And, knowing your reputation of igniting wars, I'd prefer to laugh it off, but not before letting you know that she is Anna Kournikova and she is beautiful.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 7, 2008)

Ah well, I’m sorry! It wasn’t arrogance though, it was frankness. Forgive and forget?

I’m still not sure whether it is indeed your birthday, but in case it is, I wish you a very happy and prosperous next year. May you never have more than two kids and die a painless death one day.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 7, 2008)

Apologies accepted!!
If it were my Birthday, I'd rather say ' Happy Birthday to Me'


----------



## aryayush (Jun 7, 2008)

Which is why I was asking you whether it was. I wasn’t sure. So it is Kournikova’s birthday? I see…


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 7, 2008)

Can you guys cut it out already ?

Let's have a discussion about everyone's views of what they think will be unveiled on the 9th. What say ?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 7, 2008)

LOL! Glad you asked.

This is, apparently, what the 3G iPhone will look like (I’m pretty sure it’s a genuine leak). Pretty slick.

*www.crunchgear.com/wp-content/photos/iphone2_1.jpg

It is supposedly going to feature iChat, which will allow users to have video chats over Wi-Fi (and Wi-Fi only) with other iPhone, Mac and even PC users (iChat is being released for Windows—best news ever!). Obviously, it will have a front-mounted camera to enable that, will be thinner, have stereo speakers and will also have a (PRODUCT) RED version.

Not bad, huh?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 7, 2008)

Time to hit ebay!


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 7, 2008)

Yea, saw thing. Looks pretty slick.

Two questions though.

1) With talks of iPhone 2.0 coming out everywhere, what's new coming for OUR iPhones ? Just the App Store ?
2) Apart from Transmission, which other torrent client is good on a Mac ?


----------



## iMav (Jun 7, 2008)

The Red logo is a Microsoft+Dell tie up for some charity. 

*www.microsoft.com/windows/products/windowsvista/joinred/dell.aspx


----------



## goobimama (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh no sir. It is the official (RED) logo for the AIDS in africa. Been used before Microsoft+DELL on the iPod Nano RED. 

As for that iPhone leak, it engadget says it is a fake. So yipee!!!



preshit.net said:


> Yea, saw thing. Looks pretty slick.
> 
> Two questions though.
> 
> ...


Apart from Transmission, the other two good clients are Azureus and Xtorrent. Azureus looks very primitive, and Xtorrent is banned on many private trackers due to it not reporting correct data transfer (including on BS). I say transmission is the best client on any platform. Could be better though...


----------



## iMav (Jun 7, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Oh no sir. It is the official (RED) logo for the AIDS in africa. Been used before Microsoft+DELL on the iPod Nano RED.


Ah ohk. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 7, 2008)

@goobimama

I actually want to manage my torrents separately. Ones which I want to maintain a good seed ratio and the ones which I don't. Do you have a better solution for this ?


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 7, 2008)

I use Azureus (and µTorrent occasionally) and it can do everything that other clients can do and much more. Ask what you need and I'm guide you..


----------



## goobimama (Jun 7, 2008)

Hmm. I guess Azureus might do the trick then (although, I'm sure Dadaji will kill me for recommending you a Java client  ). Now, I haven't tried it yet, but I've heard some things about Bitrocket. Still in early BETA stages, it can do a lot of stuff and has the interface of uTorrent and is completely native to OS X.

-----

In other thoughts, I hope the WWDC is not all about the iPhone. I love the mac more than the iPhone. Honest.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Jun 7, 2008)

which is the best media player for mac vlc gives lotsa errors?  sometimes it doesn't play the filesanything which goes in looks too with mac


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 7, 2008)

QuickTime + Perian


----------



## goobimama (Jun 7, 2008)

Also, using a hackintosh kind of creates a lot of problems with apps and such. VLC has (apparently) now become more stable than when Leopard was just released.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 7, 2008)

@gauravsuneja,
You use a hackint0sh?

----------------

@Preshit,
Why can’t you do that in Transmission? Just set the upload speed to zero for the torrents you don’t want seeded.

Whatever you do, do not use Azureus though. You might as well just take a hammer to your poor Mac instead.

--------------------

Check this out. LOL! :lol


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, I just want to know any method that enables better torrent management for me.

Usually, what happens now is, after the torrent is added to the queue, I forget where I got it from. And it becomes tedious to find out where it came from. I mean, there's gotta be a better way to manage torrents. What do you guys do ?

I want to limit the ratio for open trackers to 2.0 and others to unlimited.

@Doctor, listening  *cute bugs bunny smile* ?

--------------

LOL, dude. I almost fell of my chair seeing that.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 7, 2008)

You seem to have forgotten that you’re using a Mac.

Just create a duplicate copy of Transmission and use one of them for private trackers and the other one for the public ones. Simple.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 7, 2008)

Transmission only allows one instance of the application.

@Preshit, how about setting labels? You know, label the public trackers as brown (like the brown Zune) and you can go along from there. Otherwise, if you need to find out where you got the torrent from you can always give a quick look into the inspector to see what's going on...


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 8, 2008)

Dude are you downloading 100s of torrents at a time. I've set the global upload and download speed to 180kbps and 100kbps resp. I do a lot of uploads I prefer using public torrents unless private has got a better one!!


----------



## goobimama (Jun 8, 2008)

In my heightened craze for Coldplay, I found this "iPod video" of the band's single being available on iTunes. Those videos never get old do they!

*www.apple.com/itunes/ads/sonic/


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 8, 2008)

This is how you manage your torrents in Azureus: 

*img.skitch.com/20080608-d11adhaiha7cymygski1y5ywqb.jpg


1. See the share ratio. Limit the ratio for open trackers to 2.0 and others to unlimited. 
2. You can pause any torrent at any time. Give priority to any particular torrent, if need be. 
3. You can see the tracker URL to check if it's a public or private tracker torrent. You can rate your torrent (1 for public, 2 for private) and distinguish the torrents. The network URL also can be added in the column in the main window. 

Play around with the settings here to limit the ratio of any torrent you need:

*img.skitch.com/20080608-khys464dxgkdiw2fyk92ta5a52.jpg



*Disclaimer*: The screenshots is for educational purpose only.


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you doctor. I'll go through the shots a little while later into the day 

On an other not, does this look real enough ?

*www.engadget.com/media/2008/06/apple-iphone-v2-not-unboxed.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh, this one practically _screams_ “FAKE”, man.

---------------------

Apple Matters’ WWDC ’08 Rumor Roundup
by Aayush Arya Jun 08, 2008

While we, as a rule, do not take much stock (or any at all) in the myriad rumors floating around in the Mac community throughout the year, we like to let our hair down every once in a while, specially in the days preceding a Jobsian keynote, and indulge in a little speculation. What follows is a summative overview of the three major rumors regarding WWDC floating around the Mac web in recent times.

*iPhone 3G:* This is being considered almost a given by pretty much every writer and analyst on every publication across the interwebs. Over at Infinite Loop, Chris Foresman has penned down a series of articles, shedding light on iPhone rumors of all shapes and sizes.

If the word on the street is to be believed, a 3G version of the iPhone is being launched on Monday, as surely as night follows day and Steve Jobs wears blue denims and mock turtlenecks. Apparently, it will have twice the memory, a larger screen, GPS, video conferencing and recording and wireless synching, while simultaneously being cheaper and having better battery life.

There is also supposedly going to be a second version of the iPhone, a thinner, smaller, even cheaper version with a smaller screen—iPhone lite, perhaps? Apple will also launch the iPhone software v2.0 along with the App Store.

Whoa! They call them rumors, we call them pipe dreams. It’s a near certainty that even if Apple does announce the iPhone on June 9th, it will probably only have half of the features listed above, along with a couple of new ones that no one had any clue about. Whatever happens though, it’s clear that big changes are in store for the iPhone and we can hardly wait to lay our hands on the next big thing from Cupertino. Read more…

[Via Apple Matters]

---------------

@goobimama


----------



## iMav (Jun 8, 2008)

Guys a little troubleshooting, I seem to have a black border for quite a few window components, like if I were to take the mouse over a drive icon on the desktop, a black box would cover the whole thing. When I open Adium's contact windows, that too is bordered in black. Quite a few other components in the System Preferences menu seem to have the same border.

Any suggestions?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 8, 2008)

^^ yeah, get a mac


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 8, 2008)

Hit Command + F5


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 8, 2008)

@Goobi,Get a Mac,Lose you life


----------



## aryayush (Jun 8, 2008)

@Manan,
Follow Preshit’s advice… and Milind’s too.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Jun 8, 2008)

is there any cpu-z like thing for mac osx too to know about the mobo ram graphics and audio chipset codes


----------



## aryayush (Jun 8, 2008)

System Profiler, I suppose.


----------



## iMav (Jun 8, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> Hit Command + F5


Thank You. It worked.

Also, how do I get this Victoria or whoever to shut up? She has on it's own started barking out whatever window I open.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Jun 8, 2008)

aryayush said:


> System Profiler, I suppose.


 it doesnt tell my mobo model or graphics adn audio chipset liek gma 50 and alc888 for me


----------



## aryayush (Jun 9, 2008)

Well, I’ve never been interested in knowing that information so I don’t really know how to access it.



iMav said:


> Thank You. It worked.


Of course it did. When you do something on Mac OS X, it always works. It aint no Windows. 

(That was said in jest. No need to go defending Windows now.)



iMav said:


> Also, how do I get this Victoria or whoever to shut up?


Go to 'System Preferences >> Speech >> Text to Speech’ and disable “Announce when alerts are displayed” and “Announce when an application requires my attention”.



iMav said:


> She has on it's own started barking out whatever window I open.


Not on its own. You unintentionally hit some keyboard shortcut that triggered the feature.


----------



## aneek (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey gyes...,,,
Can you help me I'm new to mac and I have the following problem

I have brought a mac book recently.......But the problem is that I don't know how to configure BSNL Broadband connection in Leopard..
*My modem is........*
*HUAWEI Quidway WA1003A*
*PLZ PLZ help me on this.....*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 9, 2008)

@Aneek,Please use smaller fonts.
This thread is only for helping each other over the topics related to this wonderful OS
Gigantic fonts won't help much.They suggest that you are shouting for help rather than asking for itNo hard feelings,but please use smaller fonts.
Thank you


----------



## dinesh72 (Jun 9, 2008)

Never knew we have to configure net connection in Leopard, everything is set up like a breeze!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 9, 2008)

No  it isn't


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 9, 2008)

^^ 
Eh? It is. Just plug in the ethernet cable, enter user id and pass. You're online.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 9, 2008)

OK, so this is how it will happen. The keynote kicks off at *10:30 p.m. IST today*. The live-blog can be followed at plenty of websites but the following are supposed to be the best:
*Engadget* (text and images; humourous)
*Gizmodo* (text and images; fast; auto-refresh; humourous)
*MacRumors* (text and images; fast; auto-refresh)
*Macworld* (best written; quite humourous; the updates will be posted at the top this time)

For the newbies, here’s what you should know:
1. Steve Jobs’s keynotes (a.k.a. Stevenotes, Jobsnotes and Jobsian Keynotes) are the single most exciting events of the year for Mac users. As Milind often says, it’s like Christmas all over again;
2. It’s not a boring two-hour speech where a fifty-year-old man drones on and on about how awesome he is;
3. The presentation is awesome, described by many as a work of art;
4. There’s a whole lot of suspense about what is supposed to be released and it’s fun to find out what they have up their sleeves;
5. The products introduced are generally mind-blowing;
6. The rush is so much that entire blogs and services like Twitter can’t handle it and crash;
7. The video is made available for download later; and
8. It’s gonna be fun, just wait and watch.

To get an idea of what it’s like, check out this comic:

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1115.jpg

We’ll (at least Milind, Preshit, Yash, Ashwin, Manan and I) will be following the various live-blogs and posting updates here. We might also instate a Yahoo! chat room later in the day if we feel the need to. Feel free to join us, everyone.

Enjoy. 



aneek said:


> Hey gyes...,,,
> Can you help me I'm new to mac and I have the following problem
> 
> I have brought a mac book recently.......But the problem is that I don't know how to configure BSNL Broadband connection in Leopard..
> ...


Can you just lay off the gigantic fonts and give us a little more information?

Did you connect the modem via the ethernet cable and enter 192.168.1.1 in Safari?


----------



## Pathik (Jun 9, 2008)

Dammit!! Exams! Otherwise I would ahve loved to see the 3G iPhone launch.


----------



## coolmel (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi folks,

Its been a week with my 24" mac now, many issues came up, many sorted out. i did discuss things wid milind n aayush. Still, for all of u to know, here are some screenshots of all thats been happening this week. 

Some problems like, not being able to connect to the net( on a PPPoE connection) , my command + delete keys not functioning esp when i wanna trash something, still remain. Suggestions n solutions(if any) to solve  these probs willb highly appreciated

Cheers.

1>






*img68.imageshack.us/img68/8597/f1ma3.th.jpg*img68.imageshack.us/img68/8597/f1ma3.th.jpg

2>*img74.imageshack.us/img74/8246/f2cr4.th.png

3>*img408.imageshack.us/img408/6136/m4dx0.th.png*img408.imageshack.us/img408/6136/m4dx0.th.png

4>*img528.imageshack.us/img528/3041/m6us2.th.jpg

5>
*img441.imageshack.us/img441/6021/m7qn8.th.png

6>>
*img383.imageshack.us/img383/6130/m8dn5.th.jpg

7>
*img383.imageshack.us/img383/6884/m9oa9.th.jpg*img383.imageshack.us/img383/6884/m9oa9.th.jpg

8>
*img383.imageshack.us/img383/3377/m11pw0.th.jpg

9>*img443.imageshack.us/img443/2027/m12oc6.th.jpg

10>*img383.imageshack.us/img383/1584/m13cn2.th.jpg

11>*img441.imageshack.us/img441/2672/m15kw8.th.jpg

i love my Mac, but these fresh errors puzzle me! 
awaitin ur comments/answers..


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 9, 2008)

^^^ Your screenshots are not helpful. Try to write the problem and post a helpful screenshot to go with it. Screenshots of Crash reports, kernal panics don't make sense to us all!!! What is your internet connection ?? Wired or wireless ?? Give us some details when you got those kernel errors. I've been using Mac for many months now and I've never seen such a thing, and I've fingered each and every app and prefs!!

As for that connecting to internet problem is concerned, in Mac you don't need to configure internet connection, you only need to connect and this is how it is done...

1) Assuming that you've setup your modem and phone cables properly, just take the ethernet cable of your modem and plug it into the ethernet port of your Mac

2) Open Safari, type a link, say www.google.com and press enter. You'll get an error and a network diagnostic button, just click that button

3) Answer a few questions, like username, pass etc and you are done


----------



## coolmel (Jun 9, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> ^^^ Your screenshots are not helpful. Try to write the problem and post a helpful screenshot to go with it. Screenshots of Crash reports, kernal panics don't make sense to us all!!!
> 
> >>WTF!! i am getting all those errors right from the day i started the machine for the first time. first error was a kernel panic error, which repeated itself on the second day for as many times i remember. Aayush will tell u better..
> 
> ...




All the Kernel protection errors which i m getting since yesterday are from VLC media player. i got a few repeatedly n thats what irked me.

Can anyone throw some light on why my cmd + delete thing aint working?? or the way to trash any item in osx is thru right click n hit move to trash??


----------



## goobimama (Jun 9, 2008)

@mehul: Those are too many problems for one mac. Of course, if the panics are just related to VLC, then stop using it (stop using it anyways, quicktime + perian is much better). 

And don't settle for alternatives. If its not working, get it replaced or something till it works perfectly. Maybe you are hitting the wrong delete key? It could be command+backspace on your keyboard....



Sunny1211993 said:


> No  it isn't


I don't know what you have done with your net, but connecting net on a Mac is just plug and play. As long as your setting is done on the modem, it will connect no matter what.

@aayush: Awesome! I just woke up (yeah, I know, 4 p.m.) and that really shook me out of my sleep.


----------



## iMav (Jun 9, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Go to 'System Preferences >> Speech >> Text to Speech’ and disable “Announce when alerts are displayed” and “Announce when an application requires my attention”.


 Got it. Thank you.


aryayush said:


> Not on its own. You unintentionally hit some keyboard shortcut that triggered the feature.


High possibility.



aryayush said:


> We’ll (at least Milind, Preshit, Yash, Ashwin, Manan and I) will be following the various live-blogs and posting updates here. We might also instate a Yahoo! chat room later in the day if we feel the need to. Feel free to join us, everyone.


 Schedule cleared. A pack of Lays ordered (American Cream n Onion, if anyone is anxious to know), a bottle of Thums Up chilling in the refrigerator.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 9, 2008)

Guys. I don't think I can make it to the keynote this year. I have to attend this birthday party and all my cousins have co........who am I kidding! This is going to be the best WWDC ever! Ayayayaya! (Does a little tribal dance)! 

So I'll be all set with Coldplay on the iPhone (to reduce pre-keynote blood pressure), Beers (actually fruit juice), and a PC with Windows Vista! (I won't take the chance at home, net might just conk off).


----------



## aryayush (Jun 9, 2008)

LOL! You can’t enjoy the pleasures of following the keynote on your glorious 20-inch iMac even after shelling out Rs. 1,000 per month for a broadband connection.


----------



## dinesh72 (Jun 9, 2008)

!!!!!!!!!!!!Subsidised iPhone 200$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Did Steve Job wake up or NOT YET?


----------



## coolmel (Jun 9, 2008)

Milind: i installed Perian 1.1, still the files dont load in quicktime, esp, .wmv, or .mpg or .dat! wats wrong??? the video error which i was talking of come up like dis: this is from a high def 720p .wmv file. works smoooothly on my pc which doesnt even have a graphic card but y d heck this problem here???

With regards to the net problem, the connection i got happens to be the best around. not enough cash to setup wifi right away.. doesnt anyone out here know how to figure out pppoe net problems?? Applecare and I scrambled our heads but still couldnt get me connected! there gotta be some solution for this..

*img236.imageshack.us/img236/5621/picture2bw5.th.png

wats everyones take on this video error??


----------



## iMav (Jun 9, 2008)

My take is that you should switch to Windows.

(That was said in jest. No need to go defending OS X now.)


----------



## coolmel (Jun 9, 2008)

m posting these things for solutions...not for off topic discussions of OS defending stuff. madat karo yaar.


----------



## dinesh72 (Jun 9, 2008)

Install Flip4mac wmv player, add in to your quicktime player. Find it here
*www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/17787/flip4mac-wmv-player


----------



## aryayush (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh, I can’t believe I forgot to mention Flip4Mac. Install that, yeah, and it should fix all issues with WMV files.

-----------------

Well, the dirty secret no one tells you is that we might be a little more experienced with OS X than you are but we’re still no geniuses.

If AppleCare can’t help you, then may I suggest signing up on some Apple centric forum like Macworld, MacRumors, etc. and asking for help there. You’ll hopefully find a lot more technically capable people out there.

As for the Internet connectivity issue, weren’t you telling me how you’d figured out a solution and that entailed waiting for a few days or something?


----------



## coolmel (Jun 9, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Oh, I can’t believe I forgot to mention Flip4Mac. Install that, yeah, and it should fix all issues with WMV files.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> ...



that was just a guess! my 14 day period ends this friday.. but what abt the keyboard issue??? is dat valid? or no?

why are video errors like those happening??? i mean is it a problem with the graphic card or is  the player giving some error?? such things shouldnt happen on new machines.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 9, 2008)

^^ Such things in fact do happens to new machines. I hope you can get a replacement for it. Get the keyboard checked at least. Not sure what the video errors are. Could you maybe give us a link to that WMV file so we could check it out on our macs? 

Also, as a general rule, avoid WMV whenever possible. I see you are watching some trailer of batman. The best place to get trailers is Apple Trailers.

@aayush: Shush!

Btw, graphics card has nothing to do with playing videos, at least on the PC. On the mac I'm not sure if QT uses hardware acceleration, but in any case, it is not of any use. The CPU is what matters. Now, 1080p videos play on my mac, so they should very well play on yours. Just that there is something wrong with something and it needs to be fixed.


----------



## coolmel (Jun 9, 2008)

yea try it out urself.. go to www.thedarkknight.com n download any .wmv videos out der in d videos section. c if it plays like what i m getting...


----------



## escape7 (Jun 9, 2008)

I was thinking of buying a laptop, can i connect net to apple notebooks, using reliance/tata datacard or usb modems?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes, you very well can.


----------



## yash (Jun 9, 2008)

just to announce that I'm online and on my laptop waiting for the WWDC to start. And aayush, it was nice of you to call and 'invite' me. 
I told my girlfriend I have to be back by 9 because the WWDC is today. LOL.


----------



## dinesh72 (Jun 9, 2008)

apple stores worldwide down, not indian, poor us - not included again!!!!!


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 9, 2008)

That's because we have a catalogue only store.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 9, 2008)

Gizmodo, MacRumors and Macworld have already started coverage.

@Yash,
It’s my pleasure. Actually, it’s not, but what’s the shame in typing something up. 

LOL @ Gizmodo’s latest picture: “… because Windows sucks.”


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 9, 2008)

Heyy wheres the action going guys !!
Iam on *www.macrumorslive.com/


----------



## dinesh72 (Jun 9, 2008)

Exactly. People in the Q
*flickr.com/photos/kylekrall/2564312445/


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 9, 2008)

*live.gizmodo.com


----------



## aryayush (Jun 9, 2008)

##wwdc on freenode.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 9, 2008)

^^^ Whats that irc channel or what ??


----------



## iMav (Jun 9, 2008)

Guys me goobi & preshit are on yahoo conf. add me will invite u - manan_kakkar_07@yahoo.com


----------



## dinesh72 (Jun 10, 2008)

3G with GPS iPhone introduced. Thinner, black plastic back, faster, great audio


----------



## iMav (Jun 10, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90116


----------



## dinesh72 (Jun 10, 2008)

Unbelievable The iPhone 3G 8GB will sell for... $199.
                                      16GB will sell for.. $299


----------



## yash (Jun 10, 2008)

plastic back... hmm.. they had to do something to keep the price down.


----------



## iMav (Jun 10, 2008)

Chindi Chinese maal. Plastic


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 10, 2008)

Low price from Apple is total turn off man !! I was expecting 25K 3G iPhone!! What about snow Leopard ??


----------



## dinesh72 (Jun 10, 2008)

Nothing to show off, everyone will have one


----------



## yash (Jun 10, 2008)

Isn't volume desirable? more people out there who experience one awesome apple product might be encouraged to try out/buy more apple products..


----------



## aryayush (Jun 10, 2008)

The plastic back is there to help reception. That’s what the black non-metal part in the first iPhone is for. Now they’ve expanded it to cover the full back because there are more receivers in there (3G, GPS) and to improve the quality of reception on regular calls.

I only hope it looks crappy. 

--------------

If the 16GB iPhone 3G lands in India for anything less than 20K, I’m making another trip to Goa, to kill Milind. I might make a stop at Mumbai and kill Preshit too, for starting it all.


----------



## iMav (Jun 10, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I only hope it looks crappy.


What did Itelll yo guys on Yahoo! 


aryayush said:


> If the 16GB iPhone 3G lands in India for anything less than 20K, I’m making another trip to Goa, to kill Milind. I might make a stop at Mumbai and kill Preshit too, for starting it all.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 10, 2008)

Milind was all, like, “Dude, you’re missing out on it. You’re a Macworld author and you don’t have an iPhone. How shameful is that? Look at my shiny iPhone. I’m so cool.”

There’s only so much a guy can take before he snaps.


----------



## iMav (Jun 10, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Milind was all, like, “Dude, you’re missing out on it. You’re a Macworld author and you don’t have an iPhone. How shameful is that? Look at my shiny iPhone. I’m so cool.”
> 
> There’s only so much a guy can take before he snaps.


Goobi beer from my side next time I come to Goa


----------



## aryayush (Jun 10, 2008)

One good news: MobileMe subscribers get both an ‘@mac.com’ and ‘@me.com’ email address each. That’s so cool. I’ll have ‘aryayush _[at]_ mac _[at]_ com’. I kinda like ‘@me.com’ too though…


----------



## goobimama (Jun 10, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Milind was all, like, “Dude, you’re missing out on it. You’re a Macworld author and you don’t have an iPhone. How shameful is that? Look at my shiny iPhone. I’m so cool.”
> 
> There’s only so much a guy can take before he snaps.


I had to take you down with me dude! I knew this was coming, how could I face it all on my own? In any case, I have no regrets. 

"Life mein koi regrets nahin hona chahiye" - M. K. Gandhi.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 10, 2008)

LOL! Yeah, come to think of it, me too. The only two things it adds on the hardware level are 3G and GPS, neither of which are any use in India, much less places like Siliguri and Bardez.

Plus, when this iPhone becomes as common as electric poles (as it is bound to be), we'll be the owners of one of the rare sexy, metallic iPhones. I don't have any regrets either (except the lack of warranty).


----------



## iMav (Jun 10, 2008)

@Goobi I was wondering the same thing. You coaxed Arya to buy the damn thing cause you did not want him to mock you today. Beer cancel. If you would not have bought it & still made Arya buy it, the beer would have been a definte.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 10, 2008)

Bhai I've got four beers in the fridge, and 6 more in a crate. No one is drinking them cause of the rains. 

@aayush: the only mistake we made was not getting it a little sooner. October/november would have been perfect.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 10, 2008)

I am still disappointed with the lower price!! I hope 16GB Version is above 25K. I wish I purchased it earlier!!!!


----------



## goobimama (Jun 10, 2008)

^^ You crazy or something? Doesn't make sense at all!

Hmm.. You know those quarry people? They apparently have Snow Leopard infestation in their mines (the place where they drill the stones). For now they are just attacking the teaServers, later on will attack regular people as well. Weird that I should post this in the Apple thread.


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 10, 2008)

India doesn't get the iPhone starting July 11th. It's still "Coming Soon" on the Apple page.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, it’s not in the top twenty countries. When has Apple given India any preference anyway!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 10, 2008)

God damn iPod touch cost more than iPhone !! Why Steve why ??
No iPhone in India on Jul the 11th !! Why Steve why ??
No 3G, no GPS in India anytime soon !! Why Steve why ?? ....Oops why India why ??
I am actually disappointed ....


----------



## aryayush (Jun 10, 2008)

I kinda understand where you’re coming from. The disparity in iPhone and iPod touch pricing bamboozles me too.


----------



## dinesh72 (Jun 10, 2008)

If it had to come on July 11th, would it be sim free in India?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 10, 2008)

I think the old iPhone with 2.0 firmware is good for my taste..

1) Most new features are of no use in our country for a long time to come!!
2) WiFi is more than enough for me, I don't need EDGE or for that matter any cellular                internet
3) Aluminum is solid compared to Plastic, and looks cool as well
4) Locked !! Who cares ??
5) Its legendary.... hall of famer

The keynote video is available and I have to wait till 2:30am


----------



## aryayush (Jun 10, 2008)

I don’t.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 10, 2008)

You don't what ??? you don't like the new phone ?? 

Heyy incase you and goobi decide to buy iPhone 3G and sell off your legendary piece, don't forget you have an negotiable offer from Me!!


----------



## aryayush (Jun 10, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> You don't what ??? you don't like the new phone ??


I don’t have to wait till 02:30 a.m..

BTW, the keynote is now available for download on the iTunes Store.



jamesbond007 said:


> Heyy incase you and goobi decide to buy iPhone 3G and sell off your legendary piece, don't forget you have an negotiable offer from Me!!


LOL! You think? I’m not selling it. Even after it craps out one day, I’ll preserve it somewhere. There can’t be more than 10,000 of these in the whole country. 

@Milind, Preshit and Sunny, given that the new iPhones cannot be bought for unlocking, we can easily get the full purchase price for ours if we ever decide to sell it.


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 10, 2008)

Same thoughts with me too.

There are tremendous advancements in the new iPhone, but most of them are software, which our iPhones will get anyway. The only 6 hardware changes are:

1) 3G. ( Not in India, yet )
2) GPS. ( It's hard to get lost in Mumbai, seriously )
3) Plastic back ( Bah. Next ? )
4) Flushed EP jack. ( Good, but no use for me )
5) Metal buttons ( ... )
6) Thinner on the edges ( which will make it wobble on the desk if you keep it on it's back )

Other than that, it doesn't even come with a Dock.

No thanks. I love my iPhone.


-------------------------

Have you seen the Mobile me guided tour yet ? That thing is mind blowing.


----------



## dinesh72 (Jun 10, 2008)

aryayush said:


> ........given that the new iPhones cannot be bought for unlocking....



Just a matter of time!


----------



## aryayush (Jun 10, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> Other than that, it doesn't even come with a Dock.


Oh, I just realised this too. It’s an optional accessory now.

WOW! Some major cost-cutting was needed to get to that price.



dinesh72 said:


> Just a matter of time!


No, it isn’t. You cannot buy iPhones without the two-year contract now, like you could before. So even though there will be methods for unlocking, it’s going to cost unlockers major bucks if they sign into contracts and then sign out before it runs out.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 10, 2008)

So its a No Deal, goobi can't be different either !! Poor Me 

I was just wondering what could be the current black market rate of iPhone in India, with talks of iPhone 3G with lesser price around ??


----------



## aryayush (Jun 10, 2008)

It might be more than it used to be. I would advise you to buy it ASAP if you’re interested, because the price can only go up as supplies dwindle.


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 10, 2008)

My dealer in Mumbai says it's probably going to be 19500 for the next 3-4 days. After that, it will shoot up.


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 10, 2008)

For people like Milind, metal iPhone might matter. For most Indians, it's the $$$ that matter most. If you flash your iPhone casually in public, would anyone notice if it's plastic or metal case?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 10, 2008)

I just love the way it goes ice cold when you leave it unattended for a while (same with the MBP I guess). I'm not selling mine. Till now I must have spent at most 800 bucks on talktime recharges, and I'm not ready to pay a monthly or whatever rate.

I'm very interested in Snow Leopard though. Looks like some good stuff in there!


----------



## aryayush (Jun 10, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> For people like Milind, metal iPhone might matter. For most Indians, it's the $$$ that matter most. If you flash your iPhone casually in public, would anyone notice if it's plastic or metal case?


Most people would, actually. It’s pretty noticeable.


----------



## iMav (Jun 10, 2008)

A metal back on the iPod certainly makes it look better. I would prefer a metal back than a plastic one. It's hard, shiny, good to hold, runs a spine tingling current through you at times (if the wiring is not proper). _Maybe I wasn't only talking about the iPod's backside._



preshit.net said:


> My dealer in Mumbai says it's probably going to be 19500 for the next 3-4 days. After that, it will shoot up.


Shoot up? I seriously doubt that. 

However, now that I am using Leopard a little more I had to find this:

*iScrobller*

It's a Last.FM client for sending your currently playing tracks. It is much better than the Last.FM player, it relays tracks quicker & doesn't bother you, sits quite in the back. Even on Windows I prefer using their scrobblers to their player.


----------



## dinesh72 (Jun 10, 2008)

I phones 3g may be sold un subsidized
*www.tuaw.com/2008/06/10/iphone-3g-may-be-sold-unsubsidized/


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 11, 2008)

Query :
=====

How do  I remove voice from a video ?? Only the voice and not the music in the video, the video is in flv format and since it can be easily converted to other formats, that shouldn't be an issue...


----------



## goobimama (Jun 11, 2008)

Open in quicktime pro > Command + J (Movie Properties) > Select your track whether it is video or audio > Extract > File - Save As > Have Pepsi.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 11, 2008)

Bharti Airtel To Launch Apple's 3G iPhone In India


----------



## getpriyanth (Jun 11, 2008)

hey guys,

everyone feels that the new iPhone is really cheap.... but thats not the case so..... 

look at the star at the price of iPhone 3G in apple site...... of course apple was never into hidden charges stuff.... but looks like they are now...

its going sold for people who has to enter for a 2 year contract vth AT&T.... generally AT&T gives packages of 40$ a month...but for iPhone they are going to charge customers 60$...

so calculate the extra money one has to pay 20$ * 24 months.... 480$....so in total u are paying 780$........

 boss its not cheap as u guys think.......


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 11, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Open in quicktime pro > Command + J (Movie Properties) > Select your track whether it is video or audio > Extract > File - Save As > Have Pepsi.



Thanks, but look at this :

*img77.imageshack.us/img77/7733/picture2mh2.png

My intention is to remove voice from video. Its a music video, it has video, music and voice of singer. I just wanna get rid of his irritating voice for good. If I delete the sound track, I guess I get a mute video, which is not what I want!


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 11, 2008)

getpriyanth said:


> hey guys,
> 
> everyone feels that the new iPhone is really cheap.... but thats not the case so.....
> 
> ...



When the iPhone was first launched, at $599, that too was tied with a 2 year contract with AT&T and it had a special plan to be used with the iPhone.

The same has been done now too. Except that you pay a little extra monthly because you're getting 3G service and not the age old EDGE. Ofcourse Apple isn't selling you the phone so cheap. It is subsidized.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 11, 2008)

@goobimama and anyone else involved with design and stuff:
Launch DigitalColor Meter. It’s a great application. Check it out.


----------



## debasis.samantaray@gmail. (Jun 11, 2008)

hey aryayush sorry to ask but where can I get answers related to XP bugs (which forum I am new to this area)


----------



## getpriyanth (Jun 11, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> When the iPhone was first launched, at $599, that too was tied with a 2 year contract with AT&T and it had a special plan to be used with the iPhone.
> 
> The same has been done now too. Except that you pay a little extra monthly because you're getting 3G service and not the age old EDGE. Ofcourse Apple isn't selling you the phone so cheap. It is subsidized.



dude the terms and conditions quoted then were completely diff to the one which they are going to use now.... of course we got to wait for some more days for getting all the details.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 11, 2008)

debasis.samantaray@gmail. said:


> hey aryayush sorry to ask but where can I get answers related to XP bugs (which forum I am new to this area)



LOL!! did you get directly to this thread ?? or Arya is your friend ??
Anyways go to www.thinkdigit.com/forum , there you will find so many sections. Q&A seems to be right for you


----------



## getpriyanth (Jun 11, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> When the iPhone was first launched, at $599, that too was tied with a 2 year contract with AT&T and it had a special plan to be used with the iPhone.
> 
> The same has been done now too. Except that you pay a little extra monthly because you're getting 3G service and not the age old EDGE. Ofcourse Apple isn't selling you the phone so cheap. It is subsidized.




point is 3G 8gig u wont get for 199$ if u plan to unlock because u need to pay contract violation charges which makes it 370$

at&t retail policy have a look

h@@p://gizmodo.com/5014909/att-memo-to-retail-managers-shows-iphone-3g-policy


----------



## aryayush (Jun 11, 2008)

In the demonstration of the push notification service for iPhone developers, Scott Forstall showed a slide of how Samsung handles the same thing. They actually have a task manager where you’re supposed to figure out which applications are the most resource intensive and quit them manually. Forstall comments, “This is nuts!”

LOL! 

Also, Phil Schiller referred to ActiveSync as “Active Stink”, though that part was chopped off from the video of the keynote (must have been a slip of tongue). Apple is in too much love with Microsoft’s Exchange and ActiveSync stuff these days. Keeping their enemies closer indeed.

@Priyanth,
Yes, the new iPhone is indeed costlier than the first generation device, when you look at its long-term prospects. But not a lot of people are going to pay any heed to that, so expect them to sell like those Lays chips packets anyway.

I also wrote about it here.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 11, 2008)

@aayush: thanks for digital color meter but I prefer ColorPickerPro.

Now I'm using this Safari 4.0 Developer Preview. 
1. You can create those Web apps. Nice. 
2. You can set it to open a bookmark or your homepage every time you open a new window or tab. Excellent!
3. The inspector has also been revamped. You can now dock it to your page so you don't have to move around all the time. Also has a lot of debugging action going on.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 11, 2008)

Which web apps are we talking about here?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 11, 2008)

File > Save as Web application. I'm talking about those separate apps for separate sites. I think Flock does this kind of thing?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh, that is indeed cool. Never thought they would add this feature. Gotta download it and write it up for MacUser. Thanks! 

-----------

In an interview with Steve Jobs, CNBC’s Jim Goldman told him that investors were worried that the decreased price of the iPhone might hurt the revenues of the company in the long term. Steve’s response is one I completely agree with, “Well, you know, I think we’ve done pretty well for our stockholders over the past decade. And I would just encourage them to trust us that maybe *we know what we’re doing* and maybe we’re pricing this in a way that’s gonna be great for everyone.” [Emphasis mine.]

Exactly. It’s Steve Jobs. The guy knows what he’s doing, people.

----------------------

From O2 UK’s press release:


> Best of all, *the new 8GB iPhone won’t cost you a penny* on our £45 and £75 tariffs. And it’s just £99 on our £35 tariff and new £30 tariff.
> 
> All tariffs include unlimited browsing on your iPhone, unlimited Wi-Fi access, visual voicemail and reduced roaming rates with our International Traveller Service and are subject to a minimum term contract of 18 months.


[Emphasis mine.]

Yeah, you read that right. It’s gonna be free. I’ve no clue what they’re thinking. The iPhone brand might lose all respect…


----------



## goobimama (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah well, at 45 pounds a month, they are going to make a minimum of 1500 pounds. That's quite a lot. But I guess those brits pay that much for stuff anyway.

Oh, and I forgot to mention, Safari 4.0 launches and 'feels' faster overall. Current RAM usage with two tabs open (forum and Tuaw) is just 53MB!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 11, 2008)

I just finished watching WWDC Keynote video on itunes and boy, what a presentation !!
I can't control my happiness every time I see Steve comes on stage with applause from his fans. Excellent keynote and a must watch for everyone.

MacWorld'08, iPhone roadmap, WWDC'08 and what's next ?? I want to know when is Steve's next Keynote.

@goobi

My problem isn't solved yet, did you check the screenshot on the previous page ??


----------



## aryayush (Jun 11, 2008)

His next presentation will be in Sep-Oct. They usually happen at three-four month intervals. 

His presentations are mind-blowing, of course, though this one definitely wasn’t the best example.



goobimama said:


> 2. You can set it to open a bookmark or your homepage every time you open a new window or tab. Excellent!


Even TUAW lists this as a new feature. Are you guys sure this is new, because from what I can see, it’s available on Safari v3.1.1. on my end.

And dude, how could you not have mentioned this feature:

*img292.imageshack.us/img292/6019/safariuseragentib9.png
AFAIK, it’s new to this release. I’m sure it will address compatibility issues with most incompatible websites.


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 11, 2008)

*www.grabup.com/uploads/22b3685bb476eae436d10a84872f2a33.png

I'm on 3.1.1 btw.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 11, 2008)

LOL! I would’ve believed you without that screenshot.


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 11, 2008)

The only difference I see are in the version numbers


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 11, 2008)

me on 3.1.1 too

*img218.imageshack.us/img218/1175/picture4wf9.png

Oops a screenshot within a screenshot!!


----------



## goobimama (Jun 11, 2008)

Definitely sure that you couldn't make it open your homepage on creating a new tab. Not sure about when you create a new window. 

As for that user agent thing, it was there in the earlier version as well. It basically tricks the site into thinking it is running a different browser. However, if Safari is actually incompatible with the site, then it won't change anything. 

In other news, is Microsoft trying to tell us something? 
*movabletripe.com/static/enuz.png


----------



## aryayush (Jun 11, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> The only difference I see are in the version numbers


… and the quality of the screenshot. 

---------------

I just added something to Transmission that I’d partly downloaded using µTorrent. When I browsed to the folder I’d downloaded the data to, I accidentally went one step further and chose the folder that was being downloaded. Any other torrent client, I think, would’ve started a completely new download within a folder in my already partly downloaded folder. I hope I’m making myself clear.

Transmission, on the other hand, displayed this warning:

*img177.imageshack.us/img177/6885/trasmissionsgeniuswd6.png

This is just pure genius. The fact that they realise people can make mistakes like this one and provide a simple, intuitive warning is exactly the sort of thing I love Mac applications for.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 12, 2008)

My 60 trial of .mac id ended and this is what I get when I logged in to my account.

"The member name and password you used for your trial membership, azeemuddin@mac.com, are still active. If you belong to any .Mac groups, go to the Groups page and log in. You can also continue using your ID for iChat and AOL Instant Messenger (AIM). It's yours to keep." 


Does this mean I won't be able to send and receive email with my .mac id ??


----------



## iMav (Jun 12, 2008)

Manan goes to iMagine Store to inquire about the iPhone.

Goes straight at the desk and sees the most senior person at the outlet. Walks to him and:

*Manan:* Sir, do you have any idea about the iPhone launch in India?
*Sales Incharge:* Not really, you can log on to bharti.in and pre-order. (Points to a small notice placed on the table that was just another tense of the Bharti Press Release)
*Manan:* Sir, do you have net here?
*Sales Incharge:* Yes.

(Goes to an iMac, opens Airtel's site, searches for a while nothing at all.)

*Manan:* Sir, could I have your card. Is it possible for you to give me a call when you are open for pre-orders? Is there any chance that India features in 22 country list?
*Sales Incharge:* Wait, let me go and ask some other guys about it, if they have any idea.

(Goes into a room that has the 'Private' tag on the door, me waits outside, checking iPod accessories.)

Mean while a group of 4 friends walks in to buy  a carry case for their Mac Books. No other sales rep around, one of them walks into the 'Private' room and asks the guy there about the bags. The guy comes out tells them about it, turns to me and says:

*Sales Incharge:* Yes, it is possibly going to launch on the 11th of July.
*One of the 4 friends:* The iPhone?
*Sales Incharge:* Yes, *the new 3G version, which has 3GB memory* will be launching on the 11th of July.

I walked out immediately upon hearing this.

Your guess is as good as mine.

_Usual Goobi disclaimers apply for everything except the last part._


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 12, 2008)

@Manan
LOL!! those guys... god bless them 

India doesn't feature in the 22 countries which will have iPhone 3G on july 11. The last slide of WWDC presentation shows the fortunate 22 countries.

How does the MacBook Carry case look like ??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 12, 2008)

Anybody tried Vista for iPhone?If you haven't,do try!


----------



## aryayush (Jun 12, 2008)

I have no intention to put my iPhone through such torture. I’m quite fond of the little thing. 



jamesbond007 said:


> Does this mean I won't be able to send and receive email with my .mac id ??


Yes, of course it does.



iMav said:


> Manan goes to iMagine Store to inquire about the iPhone.
> 
> Goes straight at the desk and sees the most senior person at the outlet. Walks to him and:
> 
> ...


You’re the potential customer. He should’ve been addressing _you_ as “sir”, not the other way round.


----------



## dinesh72 (Jun 12, 2008)

Where to download safari 4 from?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 12, 2008)

*developer.apple.com/

You need to register for a free ADC membership.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 12, 2008)

For those guys who are trying Safari 4, please do send in a feedback to Apple to include a mechanism to auto-refresh Safari web page. It could be through a plug-in, add-on or in-built.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 12, 2008)

dinesh72 said:


> Where to download safari 4 from?


Well a couple of *demon*s from *noid*a came to scare the hell out of me but ended up giving me Safari 4 instead...


----------



## aryayush (Jun 12, 2008)

LOL! It’s amusing when you do that.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 12, 2008)

Okay I just can't find the download link for Safari 4 on the developer website. Was wondering if there was a Windows version in there (since it is mentioned in that 'awesome' screenshot that you posted)


----------



## aryayush (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes, there is. Sign in, click on Downloads and scroll down.


----------



## dinesh72 (Jun 12, 2008)

Apple product registration id is also accepted. I used mine and currently downloading.
@goobi
That was funny.
The link is there on the download page.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 12, 2008)

I can't for the life of me find the download link. Tried so many times. Where is this "Downloads" that you guys keep talking about!!! 

Okay got it. (Finally!)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 12, 2008)

*forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=429431
What say about this one?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 12, 2008)

I can find you several thousand discussions on the Internet reporting one problem or the other with Macs. That doesn’t mean that all of them will happen to you.

If it _does_ happen, AppleCare has you covered. And this guy’s problem got fixed all by itself anyway.

Chill!


----------



## dinesh72 (Jun 12, 2008)

Related to few posts behind, airtel has posted news highlight about iPhone 3g release with them in India, airtel.in
Not in July though!!!


----------



## krazzy (Jun 13, 2008)

Ummm... I just learned that Safari 4.0 was supposed to be launched on the 11 of June. Today is the 13th. But the Apple site still shows v3.1.1. What happened to v4.0?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 13, 2008)

^^ Only a developer preview. Safari 4 won't arrive for quite a while to come. You can download it from developer.apple.com (by signing up for a free account)


----------



## krazzy (Jun 13, 2008)

Does this version have any major updates over the v3.1.1? Does it have any bugs? Is it worth downloading it now or should I wait for the proper release?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 13, 2008)

Get it. No bugs so far, seems much faster. Not sure about the Windows version though, I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## krazzy (Jun 13, 2008)

^^ If possible try and get your paws on the Windows version and post feedback here. I'm really feeling lazy to go ahead and check it out for myself.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 13, 2008)

I sure will, no probs. I don't particularly care if a buggy beta screws up the Windows installation (it is screwed anyway!)


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 13, 2008)

A pinch of salt, added to the oceans makes no difference, ehh ?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 13, 2008)

^^ Hey hey hey! This is ice cold water to those in hell, remember?


----------



## dinesh72 (Jun 13, 2008)

Safari 4 - can't login to hdfcbank acc. (kCFErrorDomainCFNetwork error 303.)

Reason I tried Safari 4 was to see if I get workaround on the proxy authentication pop down that I get everytime I open new page but still the same problem!!


----------



## krazzy (Jun 13, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I sure will, no probs. I don't particularly care if a buggy beta screws up the Windows installation (it is screwed anyway!)



I don't know much about screwing the Windows installation. I just don't want my internet browsing experience to be screwed by a buggy beta, like poorly loaded pages, frequent crashing/freezing and stuff like that. I'd rather stick to my v3.1.1 instead.



preshit.net said:


> A pinch of salt, added to the oceans makes no difference, ehh ?



Why do you Macboys always make fun of pwooh lil Windows. It's not all that bad you know.


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 13, 2008)

Windows ? What Windows ? 
I meant that bugs to the already buggy Safari makes no difference


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 13, 2008)

Went to Apple Store today.They are selling 1TB Time capsule for 27.5 Grands.Is this price reasonable?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 13, 2008)

It costs $499 + taxes in the U.S. so yeah, that sounds pretty reasonable to me.

------------------

I love Safari 4. It launches in a second and page-loading is even faster, which I didn’t think was possible (given than v3.1.1 was already so speedy).

There are two problems though—opening the Apple Store still makes it unresponsive for a few seconds and it doesn’t scroll properly in the areas within a page, like a text box that has a scrollbar. It’s really irritating.

But I’m willing to deal with those minor bugs due to the superb performance boost. 

Of course, all of this pertains to the Mac OS X version.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 14, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Why do you Macboys always make fun of pwooh lil Windows. It's not all that bad you know.


*img.skitch.com/20080613-bw9bnf37ie4sn4ii5bye4cjqtm.preview.jpg

I added an arrow just in case you can't stop looking at the girl.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 14, 2008)

krazzy said:


> I don't know much about screwing the Windows installation. I just don't want my internet browsing experience to be screwed by a buggy beta, like poorly loaded pages, frequent crashing/freezing and stuff like that. I'd rather stick to my v3.1.1 instead.



In that case thou shalt rather try Opera 9.5 - the Baap of all browsers


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 14, 2008)

goobimama said:


> *img.skitch.com/20080613-bw9bnf37ie4sn4ii5bye4cjqtm.preview.jpg
> 
> I added an arrow just in case you can't stop looking at the girl.



Oh I love that pic!! I think I commented on that pic while we were following the live Webcast. God... she's got the cutest ASS and I don't care what you are point to ...


----------



## krazzy (Jun 14, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I added an arrow just in case you can't stop looking at the girl.



What you mean to say there is some thing _else_ in the pic apart from Ms. Angel Ass? 



Pathik said:


> In that case thou shalt rather try Opera 9.5 - the Baap of all browsers



I tried it for one whole day. Then let out a big yawn and went back to Safari. Actually if there was no Safari, I might've went back to Firefox. I really don't like Opera much. And the new interface looks tacky, in my opinion.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 14, 2008)

infact,apart from safari there are new web browsers for *nix coming soon with webkit backend.already Epiphany browser for Gnome exists  not to left midori browser too.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 14, 2008)

The biggest joke was when Aayush noticed that Tshirt instead of the girl during the keynote


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 14, 2008)

*img113.imageshack.us/img113/7747/getamacgetalifevi6.jpg
My first try with Photoshop CS3


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice, except that the reflections look alien 

----------

I need to purchase a new mouse. Any suggestions ? I'd be using it with my MacBook too, so suggest accordingly. I hear the lazer mice are popular these days.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 14, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> Nice, except that the reflections look alien
> 
> ----------
> 
> I need to purchase a new mouse. Any suggestions ? I'd be using it with my MacBook too, so suggest accordingly. I hear the lazer mice are popular these days.


@Preshit,You have a Macbook?


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 14, 2008)

Ummm.... let me just put it as.... "Not Yet"


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 14, 2008)

goobimama said:


> The biggest joke was when Aayush noticed that Tshirt instead of the girl during the keynote



What T-Shirt ?? 

Anyways, my iStat Pro widget shows the battery health to 60%. This is been the case for the last 4 days first 67 then 64, 61 and now 60%, this has made me to worry about the health of my MacBook. I don't notice any performance decline other than those numbers shown by iStat Pro. Normally, and untill 4 days from the time I installed it ( months back ) iStat Pro showed health of 94% - 97%. This sudden decline has made me worry...


----------



## goobimama (Jun 14, 2008)

What is the battery status on the menubar telling you? Also, how old is your macbook and is it under warranty?


----------



## coolmel (Jun 14, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> *forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=429431
> What say about this one?




Sunny: that aint a problem, thats a design flaw. thats what i honestly feel after going through umpteen forums on the web. i mean such a brilliant design n still issues like dis left out, i really feel for all those who invest in their hard earned money n what they get is this! infact i have come across users gettin their iMac replaced as many as 5 times! one fellow from new zealand was so harrased that he just sold his mac off. Apples really cut down on quality control. I know how the problems ocurring, dont wanna talk about it.

a small update: i gave back my faulty iMac n getting a new one this week. Even i had the condensation problem as mny times i remember, my superdrive stopped working n hell lot of other issues. The way these apple India fellows have handled my problem has been really really irritating. m givin the new machine a last try..if d problems persist, well, i will just sell it off somehow.

small other probs i encountered were: Macs cant copy on NTFS drives( understandable, but what will u do if ders some kinda emergency n some data needs to be a copied on a ntfs drive...u will b f****d for sure.. thats bullshit.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 14, 2008)

Guys,MacBook Pro 15" coming!Not buying 17" because its a bit bulky and I want to carry my Notebook around.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 14, 2008)

@mehul: NTFS is propritery Microsoft technology from what I gather. However, you can use the free MacFuse+NTFS3G combination, or get Paragon NTFS for mac (better) which allows you to read/write NTFS drives. 

Nice to know you are getting a replacement, which you should given the number of problems you have had. However, you will find that people who have problems are always more vocal than the ones who have had no problems. You don't find someone creating a post on a forum thread "Hey, I got this mac. Now 3 months have passed and I have had no problems. What to do?". It is always the problematic ones, which gives the impression that the ratio of faulty pieces is much higher than the good ones. This is entirely not true. 

I am very close (not geographically) to my Apple store. They have said that so far only one iMac (of the new models) had problems that it had to be replaced. MacBooks on the other hand are the most prone to issues, mainly of its casing getting ripped off due to that magnetic latch thing. No Mac mini issues whatsoever (ever). But the thing is Apple has never complained and given instant replacements for the machine/parts without any hassles. And that's what's important.

@Sunny: Good choice. You already have a large screen desktop, so you don't really need a desktop replacement which is what the 17" is...


----------



## dinesh72 (Jun 14, 2008)

coolmel said:


> Sunny:
> small other probs i encountered were: Macs cant copy on NTFS drives........u will b f****d for sure.. thats bullshit.


Surely You can write on NTFS partitions. Paragon NTFS driver is what you want. I am using it without any problems. 
Sorry to hear about other problems particularly condensation. That will put me off from getting one!!


			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> :
> Guys,MacBook Pro 15" coming!Not buying 17" because its a bit bulky and I want to carry my Notebook around.
> 
> Good choice, pround owner of one!


----------



## gauravsuneja (Jun 14, 2008)

can soem sofware which want may be versiosn 10.5.2 can be instalel don version 10.5.1 .with any means?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 14, 2008)

LOL @ me to noticing that girl in the picture. Well, I don’t really see what you guys are so excited about. She’s just a girl, in a suit no less, standing and minding her own business. What’s the big deal!

-----------------------------

@coolmel,
Since you’ve had a poor experience, you’re bound to have ill feeling towards the product and the company. However, like goobimama said, searching for the list of known problems on a given product in a discussion board is hardly the way to judge it’s quality. In this thread itself, you can see that out of the three iMacs being used, only yours (the faulty one) is getting repeated mention while no one is posting about the other two which are working just fine. On a discussion board, where people come to seek help, you’ll only find threads which mention the problems. If you visit the MacBook Pro section, you’ll find thousands of people complaining about one thing or the other. And here I am, using it for the past two years with near zero issues.

That said, it is indeed true that Apple products, though still in the upper echelons of the industry, do not possess the build quality that they once used to boast of. That’s because, to compete with the market on price, Apple had to shift their manufacturing department to China. This is the one reason why I’ve never faulted Apple for having a relatively expensive lineup (though I do hate the fact that it’s so much higher than in the U.S.). If they are pricing it higher than others even though it means selling less units, there are definitely quality issues at play here and I would prefer better quality over a cheaper price tag any day of the week.

In any case, I hope you get a fine replacement unit and you don’t have any issues with it at all. But you must know that there’s no such guarantee with stuff manufactured in China. As for selling it—well, what are your options? Do you think a computer from any other company or a custom-built one is going to be any better? It might be, and it might not. I just rely on the fact that it’s Apple and they’ve got my back before I make my purchase. With other companies, you don’t really even have that guarantee.

Let us know when your new Mac arrives. Not a lot of people get a chance to own two 2-inch iMacs in such a short time span, you know. 

(Of course, I’m praying that the unit I get is free from any issues because if it turns out to be faulty in any manner, shipping a 24-inch monster back and forth from Siliguri to Kolkata (and probably to Singapore) isn’t exactly going to be a picnic.)

-------------------------

Hey, Sunny1211993, how about putting a break between such expensive purchases, mate? Letting you father’s wallet recoup a bit, you know?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 14, 2008)

@Aayush,hehe,I'm not buying from here.Nor is it only for me.It will be with my Dad most of the time
He owns a Lappy with Vi$ta and it runs phucking slow!!Thats why buying MacBook Pro.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 14, 2008)

@goobi

Menu bar shows only battery status... charge remaining in %, time and icon, does it show the health of the battery ??


----------



## coolmel (Jun 14, 2008)

Can some one mail me the ntfs software link??? i will need it i know for sure..pl send me a link i ll download it. 

With regards to the product quality, see one thing is, we are already paying a higher price compared to our global counterparts which means we have a higher sense of value of the product. And in return all we get is this, high spare prices and a ridiculously stupid back up! the ones handling other brands are much better(atleast what i have cm across). So when a faulty product turns up, yea the head does spin around. one should be here in my seat to acknowledge that fact. 

and if i do exchange this new one, i will surely get a better one for it. i hv a branded pc, got it way back, still no problems FROM day 1! forget every OS related problem, not even a  single condensation problem. thats smthing apple HAS to look into.

"Let us know when your new Mac arrives. Not a lot of people get a chance to own two 2-inch iMacs in such a short time span, you know. "

hahahaha!!! wow...never knew Apple shrunk the macs so much!!  roflz


"(Of course, I’m praying that the unit I get is free from any issues because if it turns out to be faulty in any manner, shipping a 24-inch monster back and forth from Siliguri to Kolkata (and probably to Singapore) isn’t exactly going to be a picnic.)"

m just hoping these guys dont assemble new parts in my macs case n giv it back! eh, is it possible???


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 15, 2008)

I really need to get my hands on 2GB SODIMMs for my Mac Mini. My MacBook will take no less than 6 months.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 15, 2008)

coolmel said:


> m just hoping these guys dont assemble new parts in my macs case n giv it back! eh, is it possible???


In India, you never know. But if they’ve explicitly told you that it will be replaced then I’m sure they will be.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 16, 2008)

After much testing I am happy to report that Safari 4 Developer Preview for Windows is stable, fast and is quite an upgrade.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 16, 2008)

I don’t really get it. Why is there such a hubbub about Firefox 3? Just check out this post. I, for one, would never willingly use a browser with such quirks. If there’s one thing I hate, it’s non-native applications on Mac OS X (which should be apparent by my deeply ingrained dislike for Java). Ugh!


----------



## goobimama (Jun 16, 2008)

Well Firefox is much better than Internet Explorer and is currently the only one who can displace it from the market. Windows usage for Safari is hardly worth mentioning, and Mac market is still small. So yes, Firefox 3 is a big thing and it needs to be. Kudos to the FF team for getting it to such a level (I think the market share is well over 15% now). Look at Opera on the other hand. Been there for years and yet has a measly 0.5% users?

----------------------------------

So I've created this homemade speed dial for Safari 

*img.skitch.com/20080616-854c4q9a1g8iuce76aqnum9trp.jpg

Only problem is I cannot let it show every time I create a new tab, cause the cursor focus goes from the address bar which it usually is to the page.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey, that’s awesome! If you want, I can put it up somewhere on aryayush.com and you can then set it as your homepage.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 16, 2008)

^^ Uh...why would I want that exactly? So you get extra hits on your stats?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 16, 2008)

Because you don’t have any web space, if I’m not wrong, and you said you weren’t being able to set it to open automatically. I was just offering a helping hand, without any malicious intentions if I may add. But if this is what I get for trying to do a good deed then so be it. I’m sorry I offered. Clearly, I’m an evil mastermind, all of whose interests are self-serving. Shame on me!


----------



## goobimama (Jun 16, 2008)

Uh.. why would I want web space? I'm just keeping the page on my hard drive and have set it as a homepage on Safari. I can make it pop up every time I create a new tab, but then I have to manually move the cursor to the address bar every time I create a tab... Anyway, thanks for the kind gesture.


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 16, 2008)

So I've started using Mail.app instead of Mailplane, just so that I am accustomed to the interface by June 11th 

iCal, Address Book toh I already use.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 16, 2008)

Mailplane was a neat concept, but I could never take to it. Mail is so much better (although very very buggy).

So who all is going to go@me.com? So far it looks like the top three macboys of this thread  (Although Grudgy is just about 15 posts behind Preshit in this regard...)


----------



## aryayush (Jun 16, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Uh.. why would I want web space? I'm just keeping the page on my hard drive and have set it as a homepage on Safari. I can make it pop up every time I create a new tab, but then I have to manually move the cursor to the address bar every time I create a tab... Anyway, thanks for the kind gesture.


Just in case you thought otherwise, I was only kidding with all that emo crap. I expected a witty reply but you decided to go all serious and explanatory. 

I’m definitely not going for @me.com, by the way. It’s going to be @mac.com for me.


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 16, 2008)

Top 3 ? Who's the third ?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 16, 2008)

^^ Aren't you? Well technically iMav is the third, but we can discount him now can't we? 

@aayush: Well you haven't proven yourself to be so smart in the past so I thought maybe I could help you out. I guess a little of gx's intelligence has rubbed off on you while interacting with him on that Snow Leopard thread...


----------



## iMav (Jun 16, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ Aren't you? Well technically iMav is the third, but we can discount him now can't we?


I am obliged.


----------



## narangz (Jun 16, 2008)

^^ LOL! What is happening here? Shifting loyalties or still die hard MS fan?


----------



## iMav (Jun 16, 2008)

narangz said:


> ^^ LOL! What is happening here? Shifting loyalties or still die hard MS fan?


Well he complimented me. Even Bill Gates & Steve Jobs share mutual admiration publicly.


----------



## narangz (Jun 16, 2008)

That's good to hear, Manan 

I admire Bill Gates & his achievements. Steve Jobs & his achievements. Steve Woznaik & his achievements. 

Yet to use Mac  Have tried it but didn't get a chance to work on it for quite some time.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 16, 2008)

Why does this forum have those Digg and StumbleUpon buttons on every page? Do they really expect anyone to digg threads on this forum?


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 16, 2008)

Grrr.... I was downloading the iPhone SDK .dmg of 1.25GB. I may have been high or something, I don't know, but I downloaded it via Windows. It downloaded 1.24GB and my download manager crashed because I launched IE. And now, I cannot resume the download


----------



## aryayush (Jun 16, 2008)

And people wonder how Macs are better…


----------



## krazzy (Jun 17, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> Grrr.... I was downloading the iPhone SDK .dmg of 1.25GB. I may have been high or something, I don't know, but I downloaded it via Windows. It downloaded 1.24GB and my download manager crashed because I launched IE. And now, I cannot resume the download



Did the downloading had stopped or was it running in the background. Sometimes even if the program crashes the download continues in the background. A couple of days ago while downloading a 100 mb file, Opera 9.5 stopped responding, but the download was going on in the background. So I just waited till the download completed and then killed Opera. Same might've happened in your case.

---------------------

Btw Congratulations Aayush on completing 5000 spams, err... I mean, posts.


----------



## sakumar79 (Jun 17, 2008)

Most download managers have resume functionality in case of crashes or disconnections... Which download manager did you use?

Arun


----------



## aryayush (Jun 17, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Btw Congratulations Aayush on completing 5000 spams, err... I mean, posts.


Hey, I didn’t notice and let it pass by without creating any hullabaloo. No fair. 

Thanks, BTW. 

---------------------

OK. I’m so confused right now. I had every intention of buying the 23-inch Apple Cinema Display but then I went ahead and read a few reviews on the Apple Store and they’re apparently not as good as I’d thought, way too outdated and woefully overpriced.

So, can anyone suggest a good display to me within the range of fifty thousand bucks? The larger, the better. I don’t want those ugly displays with a lot of ridges and vents at the back, the ones that look like the bottom of those plastic toy cars for children. I want something that looks good next to my MacBook Pro.

Any suggestions?

----------------

Look at these two pictures:

*www.aryayush.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/dell-2408wfp.jpg *www.aryayush.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/imagesapple-cinema-display.jpg

Who in their right mind would even think of buying the one on the left, no matter how huge the cost savings and how much better the performance? I wouldn’t.

I think I’m just gonna have to wait till Apple gets its act together, forgets the iPhone for a few months, and updates their Cinema Display lineup. The 23-inch one was released in _2002_. What the Hell are they doing!


----------



## goobimama (Jun 17, 2008)

I guess the cinema display is your only option. Cause the only other realistic option in India is a Dell, which is the one in the picture. And it doesn't look half as bad as portrayed in that picture.

A better image of the dell: 
*cache.gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2006/09/dell_monitor.jpg

Although, why not the cinema displays? The 23 incher should be well within 50k by now.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah, but it was released in 2002. Displays from other companies have much better specifications these days. How much sense does it make to buy a six-year-old product for fifty thousand bucks!

How much did the Dell cost you?

And I’m not really concerned about how it looks from the front (it’s a screen and a little bezel on all sides—how much variety can you get). I don’t want it to be so thick and ugly from the back, which is the part visitors to my office will see.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 17, 2008)

That pic you've posted is a very bad comparison. On one hand they have used a studio quality image of the ACD, and on the other is a most likely cellphone quality pic of the Dell. 

Besides, with the Dell you get a whole lot of adjustments like height, tilt and all kinds of other stuff. The ACD on the other hand has to have the table at just the right height, cause all it does is, tilt forward/backward. 

As for my Dell, I paid 41k for it. Right now there's a 24" Dell for 24k and another one (similar to the one I have) for 50k. Although, if you know someone working for Dell, you can get it for like 50% less. 

As for Apple displays having outdated specs, you are wrong. They have very accurate colour (the 50k dell should also be really good though), and produce much better images than the rest of them. My iMac itself produces better output than the Dell 24" (non-geeks tell me this as well). 

Question: What do you plan on using this with?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 17, 2008)

This 17-inch MacBook Pro thing I’ve got, you know. I might’ve mentioned it a couple of times in the past, maybe. 

The 24-inch iMac (which has been ordered) is going to stay in the house (wall-mounted, wireless—the works) and I’ll carry my notebook to the office, plug it into a huge display and do my thing (I’m not quite sure what that is though).

---------------------

How good are the Samsung displays? They don’t look horrible.

As for the ACD, as much as I want to buy it, I just cannot justify buying something that was released _six years ago_.


----------



## narangz (Jun 17, 2008)

A question: Why do you need such a big display? Image/Video editing?
For normal usage 17" display is more than enough. You also get to show the world you have got a Mac with an Apple logo for the visitors to see


----------



## aryayush (Jun 17, 2008)

I need the real estate, man. I’ve always been a sucker for large screens. Even if I’m just writing in a little TextEdit document, I’d rather be doing it on a 24-inch monster of a screen. Plus, I love high definition movies and will also be coding on Xcode.

Absolutely need a bigger display.


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 17, 2008)

Coding on Xcode ?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah, I’ll start out and see what it’s like. I really really want to be able to write software for Macs (and the iPhone).


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 17, 2008)

I have downloaded the iPhone SDK and boy oh boy, that is one awesome thing. If only I could try it on my iPhone


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 18, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Yeah, I’ll start out and see what it’s like. I really really want to be able to write software for Macs (and the iPhone).


Have fun!!



preshit.net said:


> I have downloaded the iPhone SDK and boy oh boy, that is one awesome thing. If only I could try it on my iPhone


The SDK seems to be really really cool. Look at the games they made!



aryayush said:


> I need the real estate, man. I’ve always been a sucker for large screens. Even if I’m just writing in a little TextEdit document, I’d rather be doing it on a 24-inch monster of a screen. Plus, I love high definition movies and will also be coding on Xcode.
> 
> Absolutely need a bigger display.


20" is enough for you. How can you write a Pages document while you're working on xcode? I also believe that HD can be watched at home rather than work. Consider a smaller screen. You're making your desk heavy and making your wallet lighter for nothing...



aryayush said:


> How good are the Samsung displays? They don’t look horrible.
> 
> As for the ACD, as much as I want to buy it, I just cannot justify buying something that was released _six years ago_.



I am really surprised   that ACD was released 6 years ago. Apple better GET A GRIP!
I really like the HP displays. They are wonderfully designed and cool. They come in 17 "19" 20" 22" and 24". For the 22" and 24" they are HD and can be switched to portrait mode.
*www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/shoppin...kw=h+p+monitors&tafcjnef=fy08&ppc=CCp21076506
Here is the link for shopping, US


----------



## aryayush (Jun 18, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> 20" is enough for you.


No, it isn’t. No amount of screen real estate is every _enough_. If I had that kind of money, I’d have preferred to go for the 30-inch one instead and even that wouldn’t have been enough.



cooldudie3 said:


> How can you write a Pages document while you're working on xcode?


I write in TextEdit, not Pages. And why can’t one write and code at the same time? I intend to (not that that’s any reason to have a large screen).



cooldudie3 said:


> I also believe that HD can be watched at home rather than work.


Yes, it can and it will. But I’d like to have the option, just in case the mood strikes me. More importantly, I think it will be disconcerting to have to keep switching between a 24-inch screen (at home) and a 17-inch one (at the office).



cooldudie3 said:


> Consider a smaller screen.


Ah, well, given that I don’t have any other option anyway right now, I guess I’ll stick with the MacBook Pro’s 17-inch display.



cooldudie3 said:


> You're making your desk heavy


That’s hardly an issue. I don’t intend to lift my desk once it’s in place. 



cooldudie3 said:


> I really like the HP displays. They are wonderfully designed and cool. They come in 17 "19" 20" 22" and 24". For the 22" and 24" they are HD and can be switched to portrait mode.
> *www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/shoppin...kw=h+p+monitors&tafcjnef=fy08&ppc=CCp21076506
> Here is the link for shopping, US


I don’t particularly care for portrait mode but thanks for pointing them out. I’ll see whether they are any good (now that my heart’s set on the ACD though, I don’t think HP is going to be able to sway me).

P.S.: Look at that URL! It’s as lengthy as a freakin’ novel! The URL for Apple Cinema Displays is apple.com/displays (and you can type “apple/dispays” in Safari to get there). The difference between Apple and all other companies is apparent in every single facet of their business. Apple is just plain classy!


----------



## krazzy (Jun 18, 2008)

How 'bout this - ViewSonic VX2255wmh 22"

*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/87517_frontimg.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Jun 18, 2008)

I’m totally sold on HP’s 24-inch monitor—excellent price and decent looks and specs. WOW! I’d only casually clicked on cooldudie3’s link and really liked what I saw. Then I chatted with an HP customer care rep online and she was surprisingly well informed and helpful. (Apple could take a page out of HP’s book here.) I’m sold.

Thanks, cooldudie3 (what’s your actual name)! 

@krazzy,
What is the price and do they have a 24-inch version? Any link or something? I’m open to options.

ViewSonic’s website is even worse than HP’s.


----------



## krazzy (Jun 18, 2008)

aryayush said:


> @krazzy,
> What is the price and do they have a 24-inch version? Any link or something? I’m open to options.
> 
> ViewSonic’s website is even worse than HP’s.


The white one in the picture above costs 16.5k in India. Dunno about the other models.

Also check out this Samsung: *reviews.cnet.com/lcd-monitors/samsung-syncmaster-305t-lcd/4505-3174_7-32421462.html


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 18, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I’m totally sold on HP’s 24-inch monitor—excellent price and decent looks and specs. WOW! I’d only casually clicked on cooldudie3’s link and really liked what I saw. Then I chatted with an HP customer care rep online and she was surprisingly well informed and helpful. (Apple could take a page out of HP’s book here.) I’m sold.
> 
> Thanks, cooldudie3 (what’s your actual name)!


You're welcome!
My name's Jim btw

Apple Cinemas selling so expensive may have a reason. They all have 2 USB 2.0 and Firewire 400 on them, but why need them if you use a laptop? All the ports are close to you already..

if you type apple into firefox it will load apple.com. I wonder why...

I wonder when's Apple going to make tablets and touchscreen desktops....
Touchscreen desktops would be really cool, now that i've checked out this touchsmart thing...

I am so surprised that viewsonic still sells CRT tube monitors, they've been outdated for the decade now!


----------



## aryayush (Jun 18, 2008)

HP sells them too.

And a touchscreen desktop, where you actually touch the screen, makes absolutely no sense to me. Do this exercise: Touch the top and bottom edge of your monitor alternatively and repeatedly for a a couple of minutes. Now do you want to do that four hours at a time? I don’t think so.

Tablets might be cool though. I’ve never really used one so I have no idea.

----------------

After reading a lot of reviews and stuff, I’m stuck between the Dell E248WFP and HP w2408h. Both of them cost roughly the same (about Rs. 25,000). Which one to buy, guys? I’m leaning more towards the Dell now.


----------



## iMav (Jun 18, 2008)

Why not get yourself a Full HD TV


----------



## aryayush (Jun 18, 2008)

Why would I want to do that? They’re so expensive. And I won’t be allowed to either.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 18, 2008)

HP has a good thing going with that desktop, but the only stupid thing they have done is put it on a fixed stand. It would have been cool if they have bundled along some kind of freaky stand which allows you to position the display almost flat on the table. Currently one is definitely going to suffer from some injury touching the screen.

So, it is Dell vs HP huh. And don't settle for anything less than 24". That resolution is awesome! You can keep a web page open on one side and type your stuff into your Textmate document. These idiots don't know what they are talking about. 

Just so you know, I have had no problems with the Dell that I've got. Heats up a bit during the summer (a bit? Its like a furnace!), but it doesn't affect usage in any way. Plus I hear warranty is really good (I've got 5 years).


----------



## iMav (Jun 18, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Why would I want to do that? They’re so expensive. And I won’t be allowed to either.


Humongous screen size.


----------



## narangz (Jun 18, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Heats up a bit during the summer (a bit? Its like a furnace!), but it doesn't affect usage in any way.



And I thought LCDs don't heat up much compared to CRTs & Plasmas


----------



## krazzy (Jun 18, 2008)

^^ I think it's the back light of these LCD displays that heat up and not the display itself. Even in my laptop, the lower part of the display becomes a bit too hot. But the rest of the screen remains cool.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 18, 2008)

One vote for the Dell 248WFP.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 18, 2008)

I’m still leaning towards the HP. I’ve changed my mind and will now keep the iMac in the office and the MBP at home (I’m actually still confused about which one to keep where) and therefore, would prefer HP’s glossy screen for all the movie watching and gaming that will go on. Also, the Dell model everyone is raving about is too expensive and I haven’t seen any reviews of this particular model. The HP model is also newer and, IMHO, a better looker.

This is the problem with not buying from Apple. The moment you step out of that comfort zone, you are inundated with so many brands making similar stuff at various price levels and with myriad specifications. Picking out the perfect one for you is only slightly better than trying to find a needle in a haystack.

-----------------------

So, someone more intelligent than me needs to help me out here.

Here are the facts:
01. I have two 24-inch screens;
02. One needs to be at the home and the other at the office;
03. The one in the house needs to be wall mounted;
04. The iMac has the iSight built-in so I guess it doesn’t make sense to wall mount it;
05. It has the gaming chops so it’s better suited for the house;
06. It’s more powerful so I would also like to have it at the office, where I’ll be spending most of my time and doing most (all?) of the work;
07. iMac has better speakers, which is suited for the house;
08. HP display has inbuilt speakers too, which is a valuable factor if I’m considering it for the house but not if it’s going to be in the office;
09. If the MBP is the sole computer in the house, there won’t be any left when I go outstation for any period of time; and
10. I’m so freakin’ confused!

I don’t know which computer to keep where and which display to buy. Please help me out! Isn’t there a one size fits all solution?


----------



## krazzy (Jun 18, 2008)

Here is a review of the Dell:

*reviews.cnet.com/lcd-monitors/dell-ultrasharp-2408wfp/4505-3174_7-32886455.html


----------



## aryayush (Jun 18, 2008)

That’s the UltraSharp 2408WFP and it costs Rs. 50,000. If I wanted to spend that much, I would’ve bought the Apple Cinema Display itself. It’s double the cost of the HP (and I probably wouldn’t notice the quality difference anyway).

-------------------

*Firefox vs. Safari* 

---------------------

You know how I’ve been lambasting the MacBook Air to be too expensive? Scratch that. There is simply no way right now, from what I gather, to make a cheaper notebook with a form factor like the MacBook Air’s. Sure, $1,799 for those specs sounds expensive on paper but pit it against Lenovo’s X300 and Toshiba’s newly released Portégé R500 and it’s actually significantly cheaper than both of them, while being a lot thinner and much more powerful.

I now realise that I’ve been very unfair to the MacBook Air. Apple’s price is _very_ competitive, more so than the MacBook and MacBook Pro or any other Mac for that matter. It’s practically _cheap_ in its class.


----------



## iMav (Jun 18, 2008)

Aayush: If I were you, I would keep the iMac at home & have the MBP accompany me to where ever I go, whether to office or anywhere else.

Specific reason being that having a laptop at home and a desktop at place of work seems kinda weird. Laptops were made to be shuttled around with.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah, I guess I’ll end up doing that too. It’s just that a wall mounted display looks ultra sexy and I really wanted to have one in my room. 

I guess I could forgo use of the iSight camera… (it’s not much use on a 512Kbps connection anyway)


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I think you should choose the HP monitor(I'm sort of a HP fan) to leave at your office, leave the wall mounted iMac at home and bring your laptop around wherever you're going.

You gotta take a look at the HP monitor that is real. The sides are black with a little bit shiny, with a glowing light on top that is the power button. The pictures are crisp, with the awesome colors.

Am I exaggerating? Plz tell me.

Here are links for non studio photos
Vertical Monitor: *studenttabletpc.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/dsc03646-thumb.jpg
World of Warcraft in play:
 *img408.imageshack.us/img408/7320/hp2dq0.jpg
Windows Vista Demo:
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2178/2191698208_7782738ec8.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Jun 18, 2008)

I guess I’ll buy it then and install it in the office. Thanks to everyone for the help! 

@cooldudie3,
Which Apple products do you have?

---------------------

Here’s something you don’t see very often: Windows XP running on an iPhone. Listen closely, you can almost hear the poor thing wailing its eyes out.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 19, 2008)

I have an ipod, and I love the macs
I don't exactly own a mac, but I have much interest in them. I am buying a computer and still getting the challenge of which computer to buy. I will choose at least one desktop and maybe get a notebook. I probably will choose HP Pavillion M or iMac for desktop and Macbook or HP dv or tx series laptop. I may also choose iphone later.

You said you cannot use the isight on the macbook pro, but the MBP has a isight, u can use that one.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 19, 2008)

^^ Hows about sporting one of those cool apple badges that all the macboys have. Brings you into the so called 'elite macboy' group  (Only visible on Safari or if you really want it to on other browsers)

*img.skitch.com/20080618-r6dargd5aawgie7b9n7iy79j2s.jpg

-------------
Wait a minute. Did .Mac mail always have that ajax interface and the quick reply thing that Mr. Philly the Schilly was raving about?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 19, 2008)

^^
Great idea! It looks awesome but cut off the posts and the chat stuff like AIM or Yahoo

*images.apple.com/home/2008/images/apple_iphone3g_20080609.jpg






I seem to be unable to paste pics onto posts. 

iPhone is now going to half the price. That is just awesome!


----------



## aryayush (Jun 19, 2008)

And you only realised that today? 



cooldudie3 said:


> I have an ipod, and I love the macs
> I don't exactly own a mac, but I have much interest in them. I am buying a computer and still getting the challenge of which computer to buy. I will choose at least one desktop and maybe get a notebook. I probably will choose HP Pavillion M or iMac for desktop and Macbook or HP dv or tx series laptop. I may also choose iphone later.


Wow! An Apple fan who doesn’t own a Mac. Are there a lot of these around?



cooldudie3 said:


> You said you cannot use the isight on the macbook pro, but the MBP has a isight, u can use that one.


Heyy, you’re right. How dumb can a person be to forget that! LOL! Now it’s _definitely_ decided: iMac for the house and the MacBook Pro for the office, coupled with that HP 24-inch display. Lock and load. Thanks!


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 19, 2008)

aryayush said:


> And you only realised that today?
> 
> Wow! An Apple fan who doesn’t own a Mac. Are there a lot of these around?
> 
> Heyy, you’re right. How dumb can a person be to forget that! LOL! Now it’s _definitely_ decided: iMac for the house and the MacBook Pro for the office, coupled with that HP 24-inch display. Lock and load. Thanks!


You're welcome!
I love my ipod. you really can't beat it. The sound quality is awesome and the interface is smooth. There are lyrics and album art along with an EQ. I also use Safari for web browsing most of the time(I still use firefox for gmail). I love how fast they render pages. RSS feeds just became easy too. I very much like Safari can make the fonts look cool and fuzzy. Also a typing box will have a blue line around it to show it is highlighted. The Mac interface is just awesome. Clear and easy to use. Convenience on the dock
It's everything...


----------



## aryayush (Jun 19, 2008)

Also, I’m not sure about the Windows version but Safari on the Mac tells you when you’re typing the password and have the Caps Lock turned on. That’s a neat feature right there (one among many).

You gotta get a Mac, dude. You’ll love it. 

---------------

Suppose you have two email accounts configured on your iPhone, one with IMAP and another with push IMAP. There is only a universal setting for Auto-Check on the device. If you set it to do so every thirty minutes, will it keep pinging the push IMAP server every thirty minutes too (because that would totally defeat the purpose of having it in the first place)? If not, how does it distinguish between normal IMAP and push IMAP?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 19, 2008)

> Also, I’m not sure about the Windows version but Safari on the Mac tells you when you’re typing the password and have the Caps Lock turned on. That’s a neat feature right there (one among many).


I think Windows does that as well....by throwing an ugly yellow popup!

I don't think Push IMAP has anything to do with that autocheck thing. Push means it has a constant connection with the server. Not sure if this is what you were wondering.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow! In this day and age, Yahoo! still has the audacity to charge you for POP3 (not even push IMAP or just plain old iMAP—_POP3_) access. Un-frickin’-believable!


----------



## goobimama (Jun 19, 2008)

^^ Not like Hotmail has POP3 for free anyway. Currently, Gmail seems to be the only modern email service that's worth looking at (from among the free ones). 

Although, I think for the iPhone they made some kind of push thing possible (remember the good ol' keynote?). Not sure if you need yahoo pro for that though.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 19, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I don't think Push IMAP has anything to do with that autocheck thing. Push means it has a constant connection with the server. Not sure if this is what you were wondering.


No, normal IMAP requires the email client to keep pinging the email server at regular intervals, thus hogging bandwidth and hampering the battery life on mobile devices such as the iPhone. Push negates the need for that. Whenever there’s a new email on the server, it pushes it to all connected devices immediately. It doesn’t require you to maintain a constant connection with the server. Don’t confuse push synchronisation with Apple’s push notification server for iPhone application developers.

My question was what happens when you set the iPhone to check for new email every half an hour—does it ignore the accounts that have push IMAP or pings their servers too (because if it did, that would defeat the whole purpose of having it in the first place). But I’ve now discovered that it doesn’t. When you set up an IMAP email service, it gives you the option to enable or disable Push and when synchronising, ignores that account if Push is enabled. They have it covered. 



goobimama said:


> ^^ Not like Hotmail has POP3 for free anyway. Currently, Gmail seems to be the only modern email service that's worth looking at (from among the free ones).


Why isn’t AOL more popular? You get two gigabytes of space and IMAP for free. That ought to count for something.



goobimama said:


> Although, I think for the iPhone they made some kind of push thing possible (remember the good ol' keynote?). Not sure if you need yahoo pro for that though.


Yeah, which is even weirder. You have an iPhone in front of you that can not only has remote access to their email servers, it even does Push IMAP. And then you have your computer with a fully featured email client and you need to pay them $20 per year just for crappy POP3 access. No wonder Yahoo! is going down the drain.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 19, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Wow! In this day and age, Yahoo! still has the audacity to charge you for POP3 (not even push IMAP or just plain old iMAP—_POP3_) access. Un-frickin’-believable!



I am able to access my yahoo mails in Outlook since the year 2003 for free. How come it is paid for u?


----------



## narangz (Jun 19, 2008)

^^Well they stopped POP3 in between. Not sure if they offer it these days.


----------



## coolmel (Jun 19, 2008)

i finally got my new iMac this monday, the replacement ie. n so far so good, no probs have come so far. Set the net up, n installed all updates. 

one query i wantd to ask every1 here, regarding the webclip feature of safari. I tried creating many today, but theres no save feature i blive. we just get to edit it n click done. but when i restarted it, the clip was gone! So is the clip feature only for viewing live portions of pages only for the time being when ur working. (if der IS a save feature, then hw 2 save em??) hope it aint a problematic mac again


----------



## aryayush (Jun 19, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I am able to access my yahoo mails in Outlook since the year 2003 for free. How come it is paid for u?


Oh yeah, if you change your region to India (mine is set to the United States), it becomes free. Now I remember. Thanks!

I still won’t be using it though. POP3 sucks.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 19, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I still won’t be using it though. POP3 sucks.



Yeah, POP3 is useful for the rest of us who do not have an iPhone & still are able to access mails in my K750i


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh yes. I forgot iPhone is the only device which lets you use IMAP. I also forgot that iPhone doesn't have the POP3 option either. 

IMAP is a much better option that POP3, simply because it let's you set up multiple devices to access your emails and the changes are reflected simultaneously.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 19, 2008)

coolmel said:


> i finally got my new iMac this monday, the replacement ie. n so far so good, no probs have come so far. Set the net up, n installed all updates.
> 
> one query i wantd to ask every1 here, regarding the webclip feature of safari. I tried creating many today, but theres no save feature i blive. we just get to edit it n click done. but when i restarted it, the clip was gone! So is the clip feature only for viewing live portions of pages only for the time being when ur working. (if der IS a save feature, then hw 2 save em??) hope it aint a problematic mac again


Weird. Just have to click the dashclip icon in Safari, mark out the area, click Add, and it pops em into the dashboard. That's it. Web clips stay there as regular widgets.



gx_saurav said:


> Yeah, POP3 is useful for the rest of us who do not have an iPhone & still are able to access mails in my K750i


How can you read messages and such on that phone! My friend has it. I can't even read SMS properly on such a tiny screen. Besides, that joystick knocks out after two months of intense use...

Anyway, I don't think I can ever go back to POP3. You have to make sure one of the mailboxes leaves the messages on the server, while the other one downloads the messages. Just yuck. Push IMAP ftw!!!


----------



## iMav (Jun 19, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> IMAP is a much better option that POP3, simply because it let's you set up multiple devices to access your emails and the changes are reflected simultaneously.


For web based mail services like GMail, I agree that IMAP is better. But when it comes to those web site wala emails then POP3 is mostly used. In my company it's POP3 for all, dad wants to get the iPhone for this, makes my life troublesome. I will have to set the POP account to forward mails to GMail.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 19, 2008)

What “website _wala_ emails”?



preshit.net said:


> Oh yes. I forgot iPhone is the only device which lets you use IMAP.


Wow! Are you sure? I find it difficult to believe that Apple wouldn’t make a big deal out of it if it was so exclusive.



preshit.net said:


> I also forgot that iPhone doesn't have the POP3 option either.


It does, man.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 19, 2008)

Wait a minute there. Who said you can't have a POP3 account setup on an iPhone?


----------



## iMav (Jun 19, 2008)

aryayush said:


> What “website _wala_ emails”?


The non-web based POP mails. Don't know what they are called technically, but, they don't have a web client like GMail/Hotmail. Need to be downloaded via a mail client (Outlook) to be read.

@Goobi & Arya: There was someone other than Preshit (iPhone owner too) who said that they don't, so when Preshit said, I thought it didn't


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 19, 2008)

aryayush said:


> It does, man.


I know it does. I was being sarcastic there.

You simply say POP3 sucks, and that dude _had_ to bring iPhone in the picture, when there was no reference made to it.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh, it makes sense now that you know it’s sarcasm. I was wondering what the rolling eyes smiley was doing there. Heh heh.

@iMav,
If it’s the person in question’s own website, he can always use Google Apps in conjugation with it. I’ve only recently discovered it and I must say that it’s probably the most awesome web based service I’ve ever come across. Google simply rocks! I have no idea how they manage to make stuff like Google Apps free. If it was Apple, they would’ve been charging $149/year or something (of course, the service would’ve been more classy then with a few innovative features).


----------



## iMav (Jun 19, 2008)

I have been asking them to shift full time to google apps for almost a year now, but my uncle does not wish to.



goobimama said:


> ^^ Hows about sporting one of those cool apple badges that all the macboys have. Brings you into the so called 'elite macboy' group  (Only visible on Safari or if you really want it to on other browsers)


 What ideas man  You will fall to any depths to make people promote Apples


----------



## gauravsuneja (Jun 19, 2008)

hi to all
in tiger times we used to them mac osx using shapeshifter .but in leopard shape shifter doesn't work .is it the problem b'cos we r running hacintosh or it is teh problem with ppc leopadr too?
what to do? how to theme leopard?

thanks in advance


----------



## aryayush (Jun 19, 2008)

You are running it on a PC and you don’t even like it’s looks. Dude, why not just use Windows instead then? It’s got all the drivers and stuff and theming is actually encouraged by Microsoft (hence the crappy defaults).

Anyway, ShapeShifter does work on Leopard on Intel based Macs, but it doesn’t on stupid hackint0shes.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't understand what is an Hackintosh. Are Hackintoshes Macs on a PC

Can someone teach me how to paste photos on the typing box of the forum?
I always get things like Blablabla[IMG]

@Aayush
You're right, if I turn th Caps Lock on and type into a password box, there will be a gray icon with an up arrow! Thanks for the tip!

There are so many websites that put things like 10 reasons not to buy an iphone. I wonder why so many people hate the iphone


----------



## goobimama (Jun 20, 2008)

The syntax is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to close the tag. Best is to use that insert image icon in the format bar of this quick reply box.

Hackintosh is installing OS X on a PC.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok, thanks!

There are so many websites that teach you how to create a Hackint0sh
Is it illegal or is it impossible. It seems really real(but I don't wanna try)
Is this considered a Hackingt0sh(not mine!)
*www.lifehacker.com/assets/resources/2007/11/hackintosh-head.png
Please note that this picture is not mine, I hate Dell and I don't own a mac


----------



## iMav (Jun 20, 2008)

Hackint0sh is real. Take my word for it. But, it is illegal. Considering that CPU next to the monitor is powering the monitor & not a Mac Mini, then, yes, it is a Hackint0sh.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 20, 2008)

Yep. That's a hackintosh alright. The installation not the easiest (although not very difficult as well from what I hear) and you don't get the peace of mind of using a proper Mac. There's driver issues, software issues and all kinds of things that crop up. Better to use Windows in that case.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 20, 2008)

ok thanks 
I get idea and I have no interest of trying

Does the Mac Mini have a HDMI output or a S video output? I want to buy it and then connect to my HDTV. Also does the Mac mini come with a wireless keyboard and mouse? Or do I have do pay another part of the money?

Hey, guys, press stumbleupon at the bottom of the page and write a review about this lovely thread and reccomend it to others!


----------



## goobimama (Jun 20, 2008)

Mac Mini has a DVI output if I'm not mistaken which can easily be converted to HDMI. Also has VGA and S-Video. And yes, you have to buy the Wireless keyboard+Mouse separately.

------------
Gotta say the Firefox address bar search thing is really neat. There have been countless times that I remember just part of a domain or maybe just the page title but didn't manage to find it. The address bar of Firefox does some kind of search, so if you type in digit, it will throw up thinkdigit and all that in the results... pretty neat.

Also got a Most visited bookmark folder. Something like the Start menu of Windows? I'm not sure.


----------



## narangz (Jun 20, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Gotta say the Firefox address bar search thing is really neat. There have been countless times that I remember just part of a domain or maybe just the page title but didn't manage to find it. The address bar of Firefox does some kind of search, so if you type in digit, it will throw up thinkdigit and all that in the results... pretty neat.



It's there in Opera 9.5 too. I love it


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Firefox is much more better, because there are still a lot more pages able to be shown in Firefox. Gmail for example, only shows the old version, without the AIM chat thing. There are also no labels. Which is why I don't enjoy using Opera very much.


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 20, 2008)

You can get the new ui in Opera using this: *mail.google.com/gmail?nocheckbrowser
That goes to show that the issue is from google's end , not Opera's.

Plus , firefox is a memory hogger without even adding any extensions.
To get the amount of functionality Opera offers natively , i'd have to add a lot of extensions.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 20, 2008)

For your information, Firefox does not clog up your system. Opera is a different kind of Browser. It is designed for Mail use and other stuff like chat. The browser also cannot read any websites like yahoo.com.hk(that is my home page!)
Safari is system hogger in Windows but is an awesome browser with the blazing fast speeds.

SAfari has many cool features.
Once, I had caps lock on when i was typing my password to Gmail. It showed me an icon telling me that Caps Lock was on. That saved me some time! And then, I forgot to press send while closing the tab and a dialog box showed up telling me there was a text box with text on the tab. I was really lucky I didn't close that mail or I would have to type it again!


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 20, 2008)

I have no intention of hijacking this thread and speak about Opera and Firefox.

  If you still want to argue , please come over to the browser thread.
  I always love a good debate , as long as no flames are involved 

 P.S: You talkin abt this?: yahoo.com.hk


----------



## narangz (Jun 20, 2008)

Even I've no intention of hijacking this thread but two of you might find this useful:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=863366&postcount=356
i've just blogged about this topic.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 21, 2008)

rayraven said:


> I have no intention of hijacking this thread and speak about Opera and Firefox.
> 
> If you still want to argue , please come over to the browser thread.
> I always love a good debate , as long as no flames are involved
> ...


I don't want to have an argue, I'm only speaking my thoughts
Yes that is the website. As you can see, the box tells you it supports Firefox and Internet Explorer and Firefox and Safari but not Opera. The website is missing many information.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry to bug you about this but…

Which one sounds best?
*img211.imageshack.us/img211/1148/dotmacidconfusionjw9.jpg​<something else you want to suggest>@mac.com (Subject to availability, of course.)


----------



## narangz (Jun 21, 2008)

Why triple a? A*a*ayush@mac.com? Aayush not available?

aryayush sounds better to me from these three.


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 21, 2008)

The first 'a' might be for his last name.


----------



## iMav (Jun 21, 2008)

> The Trojan horse, named AppleScript.THT, can log keystrokes, take pictures with the built-in Apple iSight camera, take screenshots, and turn on file sharing. The Trojan horse exploits a recently discovered vulnerability with the Apple Remote Desktop Agent, which allows it to run as root.


tech2 via Secure Mac


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 22, 2008)

arya_aayush@mac.com
It may sound better
Is this a good deal? Macbook Pro lowest end, ipod touch, iwork, Bose Companion 2 speakers, Verbatim Smartdisk Portable hard drive and HP Photosmart Printer C4480? For only $2298 USD? You get a free ipod (actually rebate after buying ipod) if you purchase a mac while you are in college or entering. Availible I think only in the US.

which is better glossy or widescreen?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 22, 2008)

They are all widescreen displays. Now the question is glossy or matte. I prefer matte, although glossy does make your pictures and such *pop*. I just can't take the reflections.

As for the price, any Mac from the States is reasonable! The prices in India are really spiked up so if you can get a Mac from the US, don't hesitate . International warranty applies...


----------



## yash (Jun 22, 2008)

i am looking to upgrade my laptop by adding one 2 gig chip of ram. how much would tht run me? and what's the best place to buy? i need 667 mhz ddr2 with the lowest latency.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 23, 2008)

do you have to buy the applecare to get the international warranty
and can the macbook pro serve as a home desktop or should I buy something else?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 23, 2008)

The Macbook Pro is a really fast machine. So if you are comfortable working on a notebook, then yes, definitely it can serve as a desktop replacement. As for warranty, no matter what, it is international. Getting AppleCare Protection Plan only extends it to three years.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the help! I went with ‘aryayush’ after all. What I didn’t know is that .Mac also allows you to create aliases for free which point to the same inbox. If I’d known that, I wouldn’t have registered ‘aayusharya’ and made it an alias instead. Can’t do that now. 

Anyway, .Mac is awesome so far. It’s much better than I expected and, now that I’m using it, I realise that it’s just like most other Apple products, in the sense that the only people really hating it are the ones who haven’t given it a shot. I’m pretty sure MobileMe will turn things around though.



cooldudie3 said:


> do you have to buy the applecare to get the international warranty
> and can the macbook pro serve as a home desktop or should I buy something else?


*MacBook Pro. Awesome.*

Enough said.


----------



## iMav (Jun 23, 2008)

[Vista vs OSX] Erasing A RW


----------



## goobimama (Jun 24, 2008)

Awright. So apparently we have an inhouse mod in this forum


----------



## RCuber (Jun 24, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Awright. So apparently we have an inhouse mod in this forum


Thread reported for offtopic post...  j/k


----------



## aryayush (Jun 24, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Awright. So apparently we have an inhouse mod in this forum


WTF! LOL! 

Good going, man. Congratulations! In case you don’t remember, I’ve lost the bet. You once said that you’d love to be a mod here and I said there was no way they’d let you be one. We had a wager of sorts.

I won’t lie like everyone else on that congratulations thread and say it is well deserved or anything though. 

I was wondering what the (crappy looking) green avatar was all about and then I saw the username.  I’m literally laughing out here.

Oh, I’m going to have _so_ much fun with this. goobi telling people to stay on topic, not get into OS wars and behave—ha ha! It’s going to be fun.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 24, 2008)

> You once said that you’d love to be a mod here and I said there was no way they’d let you be one.


I distinctly remember it was the other way round. And I think my view on that stays. 

And you better watch out, you are one of the first on my ban list 

Coming back to topic, I just realised that Facebook has this neat feature for exporting events in iCal format! So when you export any event you are invited to or something, it saves the even in the downloads folder. Just have to click on it and it makes it a proper even in iCal, complete with all the address and phone numbers (just have to tap on it on the iPhone and it calls the number as well  ).


----------



## dinesh72 (Jun 24, 2008)

Got ipod touch 16 GB and thats Awesome. Couldn't keep it down.


----------



## narangz (Jun 24, 2008)

aryayush said:


> WTF! LOL!
> I won’t lie like everyone else on that congratulations thread and say it is well deserved or anything though.



Lie? Well I still say he deserved it though I never expected it  I haven't seen him abusing or getting personal in any thread. Being an old member with clean record, he deserves to be a mod.

As you said, even I want him to see him telling people to behave & stop OS wars.


----------



## krazzy (Jun 24, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I was wondering what the (crappy looking) green avatar was all about ...



+1 for the "crappy looking" part. Goobi instead of having the background green and the apple white, make it the other way around. A green apple would be nicer cause those things do exist in reality.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 24, 2008)

narangz said:


> Lie? Well I still say he deserved it though I never expected it  I haven't seen him abusing or getting personal in any thread. Being an old member with clean record, he deserves to be a mod.
> 
> As you said, even I want him to see him telling people to behave & stop OS wars.


Of course he deserves it! He was never banned and never broke rules. Congrats!
But I'm really surprised you changed your avatar. No offense, it looks really ugly.


----------



## narangz (Jun 24, 2008)

I guess, like krazzy said, green apple will look better & natural.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 24, 2008)

LOL! A discussion about avatars. We really don’t have much to talk about on some days. 

Now that I’m using .Mac, I just can’t wait for MobileMe and its spiffy web applications to come along. One thing that .Mac really needs right now is the ability to set filters in the web interface itself, so I can separate my work related emails from the random crap people send me _all the time_ (read hardly ever).

----------------

Like I’d (intelligently) speculated before, original iPhones are not just holding their value, they’re actually turning out a small profit for sellers right now. Not only that, that profit margin is bound to increase as the stock of first generation iPhone sellers dwindles.

Just something to give the likes of Preshit, goobiMod and me a sense of security about our purchase, in case the iPhone 3G does have awesome battery life and much better speakers.

---------------------

*Snow Leopard Putting OS X On a Diet, Applications to Shrink Dramatically*

------------

It’s a _bit_ (yeah, right) off-topic, but here’s the late George Karlin at his best.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 24, 2008)

Why don't we start making new badges?
Here's my idea
*Aryayush*
 Macworld Author
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/image.php?u=5720&dateline=1208445774
Name: Aayush Arya
Age:19
Location: Siliguri, Darjeeling district, West Bengal.
Website: Penned Thoughts
*tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:HlgeaHb1DzF49M:*www.fromthefrontline.co.uk/blogs/media/blogs/frontline/twitter.jpg: aryayush
Mac: *tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:n6KW9bJhsBsKLM:*www.copystars.com/images_products/apple_macbook_pro_17_s20004.jpgMacbook Pro
Favourite applications: Safari and Transmission
iPhone: Yes, 16GB.
iPod: N/A
Other Apple stuff: N/A
Apple stuff you’d like to own: 24″ iMac and MacBook Air

Does it look good? Sorry for using you as a example!


----------



## aryayush (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey, I don’t mind the extra publicity at all. And it doesn’t really look good on the list, with those huge images ruining the layout.

The profile thing is a bust anyway because people keep leaving this place. Right now, for example, only Milind, Preshit and I seem to be the active Mac users in this thread. Where are the others—Azeem, Dinesh, Mehul and Sunny?


----------



## iMav (Jun 25, 2008)

I'd say use this instead of the whole twitter: *img337.imageshack.us/img337/9347/twitterhg2.png


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 25, 2008)

Why don't we open a poll?
Put it in the chit chat part of thinkdigit?
Then we can see whether we should keep it or not?

I created the poll and the thread
link:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=91316
I hope everyone here will vote


----------



## goobimama (Jun 25, 2008)

Guys. The avatar is only temporary, as a joke. I certainly don't want to put you through the torture of seeing that bright green all over the place 

As for the profiles, not sure how useful they are to work on them so much. To me they seem just fine.

@aayush: _You_ watch George Carlin? Doesn't (didn't?) he like break all your rules of decency?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 25, 2008)

Then why don't we just get rid of it!(the profiles I mean)

@goobimama, 
much more better avatar! I got a fresh look!


----------



## krazzy (Jun 25, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/image.php?u=2153&dateline=1214343351 => Awesome!


----------



## iMav (Jun 25, 2008)

*Vodafone opens to iPhone preorders.*

On second thought: Leave the profiles as they are. Too many images will screw the whole thing.

Goobi: The new avatar, needles to say, looks good.

---------------------

Open XML Converter allows you to convert Open XML files that were created in Office 2008 for Mac or Office 2007 for Windows so that you can open, edit, and save them in earlier versions of Office for Mac. Open XML Converter can convert Word documents, Excel workbooks, and PowerPoint presentations that are in the Open XML Format so that you can open and edit the files in Office 2004 for Mac and Office v. X for Mac. You can choose to convert and open one file, or convert a large number of files.

Open XML Converter allows you to convert Open XML files that were created in Office 2008 for Mac or Office 2007 for Windows so that you can open, edit, and save them in earlier versions of Office for Mac.

*Download Page*


----------



## aryayush (Jun 25, 2008)

goobimama said:


> @aayush: _You_ watch George Carlin? Doesn't (didn't?) he like break all your rules of decency?


I don’t. I just watched this video since John Gruber linked to it and it didn’t have any of his trademark cussing and was one of the funniest standup comedy acts I’d ever seen, so I pointed it out to you guys.



krazzy said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/image.php?u=2153&dateline=1214343351 => Awesome!


Given that it was designed by someone at Apple, that’s not too surprising.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 25, 2008)

Heyy I am back! I was busy cracking deals for iPhone. Looked at 2 iPhones from HYD guys, not older than 4 months, but I was not convinced to buy from them. Finally getting an iPhone in August from Dubai 

Congrats to Goobimama, and now that you go green, do we get the F-word as a free gift


----------



## krazzy (Jun 25, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Given that it was designed by someone at Apple, that’s not too surprising.



Oh. I thought Goobi designed it himself. I was even considering asking him to make one of for me too.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh, make no mistake, Milind I'd quite capable of designing stuff like that himself. I was merely pointing out that the exact specimen on display here isn't his creation. 

-----------

You've gotta hand it to Manan. When it comes to non Apple related advice, he really shines. I'd (politely) disregarded him when he'd advised me to for an HDTV instead of a computer display but I'm beginning to rethink my decision now. I walked into a Sony showroom today and asked them whether they had any 24-inch LCD displays and he told me that Sony didn't make displays for computers. However, he showed me a 26-inch BRAVIA TV that's just a few thousand bucks more expensive than the HP 24-incher I was considering and seems to be much better for movie watching and games.

The only question is: Will it do a decent job as a display for my MacBook Pro when surfing the Internet and stuff? If I buy the TV instead of the LCD monitor, I'll install in the house and have the iMac stationed in the office. I get to use my _space age_ Mac all day long and watch movies on a high definition TV on weekends. Sounds like a good plan?

If yes, anyone care to suggest a few good 26-inch displays? Which company makes them better -- Samsung or Sony?

Thanks, iMav, for the sage advice! 

Posted from my iPhone


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 26, 2008)

Is there an app that simply downloads youtube videos and doesn't care to convert it ??
I've tried Tooble, Tubesock, Youtube Video Grabber, Tube TV, PodTube etc... all are hell bent on converting the videos and there seems to be no setting that prevents them from convertion


----------



## krazzy (Jun 26, 2008)

The Samsungs usually have great designs and have good performance and are cheaper. Sony on the other hand prefer a more laid-back approach in their designs and are a bit expensive. But when it comes to pure performance, Sony really shines and outperforms the Samsungs. They have minimal features, only those which are really required. Also no one pays more attention to stuff like build quality, remote design and on-screen menu the way Sony does. These things are built like a tank and can probably out-last the owner. I'd suggest you go with the Sony.

Posted from my 5700 (really, no kiddin').


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 26, 2008)

^^^Are you sure this thing only downloads the videos and not convert them ??

Edited ?? I can understand !! Firefox has an addon that does this job painlessly.


----------



## krazzy (Jun 26, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> ^^^Are you sure this thing only downloads the videos and not convert them ??



Sorry. That converts the video too. Removed the link.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 26, 2008)

Try the Samsung Bordeaux range. They offer slightly reduced performance than Bravia at a moderately reduced price.

(Posted from my E50)


----------



## goobimama (Jun 26, 2008)

Wait a minute. A 26" display having a resolution of 1366*768 is NOT ideal for web surfing and email. You will have to sit a couple of feet away from the screen to make any screen objects legible (okay its not thaaat bad!). However if its only light surfing and casual email (You do have the iPhone for that anyways), then the HDTV is the way to go. However, if you are going for one of these, then why not go for something a little larger? They don't cost that much at all. 32" would be better, 37" ideal . I would say Samsung if on a budget, Sony if you want to go the extra mile.

[posted from a crappy Windows XP PC cause my net connection at home is down]



jamesbond007 said:


> ^^^Are you sure this thing only downloads the videos and not convert them ??
> 
> Edited ?? I can understand !! Firefox has an addon that does this job painlessly.


I'm on it! Although what exactly is the problem with converting it?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 26, 2008)

^^^Quicklook plugin for flv works brilliantly without the need for converting those videos to   any format, moreover you always have much better tools for convertion jobs


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 26, 2008)

I ORDERED A MACBOOK PRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Am I gonna love it? I got a free ipod touch 8Gb after the rebate


----------



## narangz (Jun 26, 2008)

*www.flickr.com/photos/lockergnome/2578810415/

LOL


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ha ha very funny, it uses the wrong icon, the text is a little bit too high in the button. The guy below posted a software update screen asking for a password. I don't think it asks for a password and there is a language select on the top-right corner on the dialog box. Very, very funny!


----------



## narangz (Jun 26, 2008)

aryayush said:


> You've gotta hand it to Manan. When it comes to non Apple related advice, he really shines. I'd (politely) disregarded him when he'd advised me to for an HDTV instead of a computer display but I'm beginning to rethink my decision now. I walked into a Sony showroom today and asked them whether they had any 24-inch LCD displays and he told me that Sony didn't make displays for computers. However, he showed me a 26-inch BRAVIA TV that's just a few thousand bucks more expensive than the HP 24-incher I was considering and seems to be much better for movie watching and games.
> 
> The only question is: Will it do a decent job as a display for my MacBook Pro when surfing the Internet and stuff? If I buy the TV instead of the LCD monitor, I'll install in the house and have the iMac stationed in the office. I get to use my _space age_ Mac all day long and watch movies on a high definition TV on weekends. Sounds like a good plan?
> 
> ...



Have a look at Hitachi too.

*av.hitachi.com/




cooldudie3 said:


> I ORDERED A MACBOOK PRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Am I gonna love it? I got a free ipod touch 8Gb after the rebate



Congratulations


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hitachi is not a popular brand I don't think make products as good as Sony or Samsung

This is only my thought, very personal


----------



## narangz (Jun 26, 2008)

You gotta see the products. IMO it's better than Samsung.

They redesigned the site, I guess. It's awful!


----------



## iMav (Jun 26, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Thanks, iMav, for the sage advice!


You're welcome, that's just what I would have considered as an alternative.

Goobi, the bigger the screen farther one needs to sit, the 32s and bigger make for ideal movie watching. Me have a 32", using it as screen for internet and other stuff is exceptionally amazing if you have a wireless keyboard and mouse.

And as far as Sony & Samsung go, I'd go for Sony. Samsung has styled products but their reliability is a '?'

*Airtel open to iPhone pre-reg:* *www.airtel.in/iphone3g


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 26, 2008)

Samsung's reliability is Awesome, just like Sony. Sony just is a bigger company and in HK Sony makes products in Japan rather then, like Samsung in China. But it doesn't mean it's poor.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 26, 2008)

Dunno about reliability, but the picture quality on the Sony is really good. Samsung doesn't compare quite well. I like Sharp as well, but I don't think their service is spread out in India. 

And speaking of avatars, I see cooldudie has stolen Aayush's good ol' avvy


----------



## aryayush (Jun 26, 2008)

If I do buy a TV, it’s not going to be any larger than 26-inches. There’s a budget constraint, unfortunately.

And I’m leaning towards Sony myself. We have a Sony TV that’s more than ten years old and it works like it did when we’d taken it out of the box all those years ago. Sony makes good products. They once used to be what Apple is now.



cooldudie3 said:


> I ORDERED A MACBOOK PRO!


Congratulations! Welcome to the family. 



cooldudie3 said:


> Am I gonna love it?


Hopefully. Feel free to post your queries here, if you have any. 

Please fill out the profile from the template in the first post.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 27, 2008)

I have 2 ipods, one is ipod nano 2GB the first edition
the other ipod is (not yet shipped) ipod touch 8GB

I ordered a Macbook Pro 2.4 Ghz, 200GB Hard Drive with 2GB memory...
I'm 20 years old (please don't look at my profile!), my location is HK
I will tell my favorite apps later

I really want a time capsule and I really want a Mac Pro
My name is Jimmy btw


----------



## goobimama (Jun 27, 2008)

@Azeem: It seems like Speed Download 5 has some youtube downloading capabilities. And since it doesn't mention anything about converting video, I think it should give you the raw flv/mp4 file. My browser plugin wasn't working for some reason so I can't check.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 27, 2008)

Arey, you don't need any third party software at all. There's a script that you can drag into your bookmarks bar clicking on it gives you a direct download link whenever you are on a YouTube video page. I'll give the link when I'm in front of my Mac. 

---------

You gotta hand it to Apple. The company has attained a level of perfectionism in pretty much every aspect of their business. I brought home a Sony product catalogue yesterday and on the cover, the following phrase was inscribed: "SONY. Redifining the future." Seriously? Isn't that one of the most cliché and non-imaginative taglines ever? I'd have thought a multi billion dollar corporation would come up with something more creative. And not only that, the preface was riddled with grammatical errors that made me cringe. 

On the other hand, one of the banners during WWDC '08 read "Interface Builder. Drag and jaw-drop." That sounds like the work of creative professionals who're actually paid to do what they do.

And then there's the website of the two companies...

I think I'll author a post for Apple Matters on this topic.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 27, 2008)

Bought a 1TB Time Capsule only to find that it cannot be partitioned!!Any help on that?
I still haven't opened my .mac box.As the mobilemee is coming,is it the right time to unbox .mac?


----------



## krazzy (Jun 27, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I brought home a Sony product catalogue yesterday and on the cover, the following phrase was inscribed: "SONY. Redifining the future." Seriously? Isn't that one of the most cliché and non-imaginative taglines ever? I'd have thought a multi billion dollar corporation would come up with something more creative. And not only that, the preface was riddled with grammatical errors that made me cringe.



Did you buy that catalogue from a shop? Then I assume it's the shop owner to blame as they've printed it. Original Sony catalogues are fantastic. I have had a few. Even the paper they use is awesome. And sony does not use that phrase. It's always "like.no.other".


----------



## narangz (Jun 27, 2008)

Sony catalogues are available free of cost with Sony exclusive dealers. They are nice & pretty big. I don't see any spelling or grammatical mistakes! Also they have Sony like.no.other tag line. I haven't ever read "Redefining future"

That catalogue might be printed by your dealer.

------
I see krazzy has already mentioned it. I am too slow!


----------



## aryayush (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh, it’s definitely the official catalogue. I don’t think I’m a fool enough not to be able to recognise the difference. The quality of the paper is OK and they do have “like.no.other” printed all over the place. That’s the company slogan and it’s pretty decent too. The “Redefining the Future” thinf is just a tagline for this particular catalogue. They also have the address of the official Sony HQ in New Delhi printed on the back, not of the Siliguri dealer’s. It’s the real deal, man.



Sunny1211993 said:


> Bought a 1TB Time Capsule only to find that it cannot be partitioned!!Any help on that?


It _can_ be partitioned. Once it’s connected and you can see it on the Desktop, launch Disk Utility, select it from the sidebar on the left, click on the Partition tab on the right and do your thing.

Why do you want to partition it though? And when you only have 320GB of hard drive space in your Mac, what’s the point of buying a 1TB drive for backup? 512MB would’ve sufficed mighty fine.



Sunny1211993 said:


> I still haven't opened my .mac box.As the mobilemee is coming,is it the right time to unbox .mac?


Use it, dude. What are you waiting for? When MobileMe is launched, you’ll automatically be upgraded to it. No worries in that department.

I would suggest signing up for a free trial of .Mac first and using it for two months though. After the trial expires, use your activation code to extend it. You’ll get 365 days from that point, so you’ll basically get to use it for fourteen months.

Also, yours is a family pack. You get an account with 20GB of disk space and an email inbox, plus four accounts with 5GB of disk space and an email inbox with each one. If they are of no use to you, might I suggest sharing them with the likes of Milind and Preshit? They are going to buy .Mac accounts for themselves but I don’t think they need all that disk space (Preshit said he didn’t). They can pay you a certain amount if you want. Think it over.


----------



## narangz (Jun 27, 2008)

Have they really printed "Red*i*fining the future." ?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 27, 2008)

No, it’s “Redefining the Future”. For some reason, the iPhone didn’t correct that typo.

If you’re so surprised that they could make that mistake, maybe you should read the preface. It has more grammatical errors than I can count on my fingers (no spelling mistakes though).


----------



## krazzy (Jun 27, 2008)

These are the pics of the actual Sony catalogue:

Pic 1

Pic 2

Pic 3

And this is what You probably have:

Pic


----------



## aryayush (Jun 27, 2008)

What I have is very similar to the first one. Make no mistake, the visuals within are just as good-looking as the ones you’ve pictured. Even the design of the pages is the same, with that triangle thing at the corners. But what I’ve said previously is also true. You want pictorial evidence?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 27, 2008)

Quicktip:
----------

This isn't a quicktip really!! There is a way around in Safari to download youtube videos, this tip details those steps, however it has two parts to it. The first part is via macosxhints.com, the second part, which is an extension to it, is my discovery ( okay a pussy cat discovery..).

Before I begin let me make it clear that this isn't a neat and simple way, when compared to firefox, but it works!!

part 1:

In Safari, open youtube and click the video you want to download. Now open the Activity Monitor by pressing cmd+option+A. Activity Monitor has a line for every tab opened in Safari, click the one which says about youtube. Actually you need to click on the small arrow before the line to reveal tons of info about the page. In that line look for a line that ends with flv and since the video is playing in the background its size will keep increasing.
Just double click that flv line and your flv video should start in Safari's download window.
Check in the Safari's download window by pressing cmd+option+L. You should see your video downloading...

While this works great, this doesn't work for all the flash video ( flv/swf ) websites. Here is my extension to this hint that will enable you to download flash videos for any websites. I checked for 11 video sites and it worked in all of them 

part 2 :

In Safari, open the video site of your choice and click on the video. As the video starts to play open the activity monitor, look for that flv/swf line, double click it. When you double click on the flv line in AM, a new Safari windown opens with some garbage text. let the window finish loading the garbage text completely. Once its done, press cmd+s to save it.  It will most probably save it with an .dms extension. Rename it to .flv or .swf. And enjoy.
I don't have a teacher way of explaining things but trust me the entire process is easy..

@goobi

Thanks for your link. I will try it and report back..

@aryayush

The script that you said doesn't really work for me. Did it work for you ??


----------



## goobimama (Jun 27, 2008)

> It can be partitioned. Once it’s connected and you can see it on the Desktop, launch Disk Utility, select it from the sidebar on the left, click on the Partition tab on the right and do your thing.
> 
> Why do you want to partition it though? And when you only have 320GB of hard drive space in your Mac, what’s the point of buying a 1TB drive for backup? 512MB would’ve sufficed mighty fine.


Uh. Baba. I don't think it can be partitioned just like that. Time Capsule mounts as a shared volume and not a physical drive.

Although yes, Sunny boy, why would you want to partition the drive?

-------
About the .Mac, I had suggested that we get a family pack and use that instead. Would be cheap enough, I don't use much space and all will be well. Well Aayush certainly wants to have the high road here, but that's cool. What say Preshit, Sunny and the goobi boy and whoever else use this one splitting the cost ($150 I think) equally? Whoever wants to continue next year can buy the thing again and split it. 

Aayush. Need some inside info on this:
1. How private are the individual accounts?
2. Is it possible for me to go for a separate account next year if I so choose?
3. What else sucks in the family pack?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 27, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> @aryayush
> 
> The script that you said doesn't really work for me. Did it work for you ??


That’s because I didn’t give you the script yet. 

Just make a new bookmark, manually, and enter this in the URL field:
	
	



```
javascript:if%20(document.getElementById('download-youtube-video')==null%20&&%20!!(document.location.href.match(/http:\/\/[a-zA-Z\.]*youtube\.com\/watch/)))%20{var%20yt_mp4_path='*www.youtube.com/get_video?fmt=18&video_id='+swfArgs['video_id']+'&t='+swfArgs['t'];%20var%20div_embed=document.getElementById('watch-embed-div');div_embed.innerHTML=div_embed.innerHTML+'%3Cbr%20/%3E%20%3Cspan%20id=\'download-youtube-video\'%3E%3Ca%20href=\''+yt_mp4_path+'\'%3EDownload%20as%20MP4%3C/a%3E%20'+%20%20((navigator.userAgent.indexOf('Safari')!=-1)?'(control-click%20and%20select%20%3Ci%3EDownload%20linked%20file%20as%3C/i%3E)':('(right-click%20and%20select%20%3Ci%3ESave%20'+%20(navigator.appName=='Microsoft%20Internet%20Explorer'?'target':'link')%20+'%20as)%3C/i%3E'))+'%3C/span%3E';}void(0);
```
Name it whatever and add it to the Bookmarks Bar. Now, whenever you are on a YouTube video page, just click on this bookmark and a direct download link will directly appear on the page. Right click on it and save have it downloaded to anywhere on your hard drive. Enjoy.


----------



## narangz (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey Aayush have you moved your blog? It's showing Apple .Mac page. I am getting this error:



> We're sorry but we can't find the iWeb page you've requested.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 27, 2008)

@Goobi,absolutely correct!It cannot be just mounted like a physical drive unless you connect it to the iMac's motherboard through SATA cable which you obviously wouldn't like doing.
I thought that Time Machine formats Time Capsule as backup drive but it doesn't.It just creates a backup folder in TC and gives us the rest of the space.Hence,the problem solved.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 27, 2008)

@narangz,
Yes, I reposted every thing on the new blog and uploaded it on .Mac too but then, due to a glitch in the application I was using, RapidWeaver, I had to undo everything and will now have to wait for the bug to be fixed before I can get my website up and running again. The fix is planned for the next release but I don’t have any specific date.


----------



## narangz (Jun 27, 2008)

OK. May I know the exact error messages? If you want, I am willing to help you. 

I see Rapidweaver is something like Dreamweaver. You can PM me if you need help.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh, it’s not an error on my part. It’s a bug with the software and the only people who can help are the ones making the software. You can learn more about this bug here: *xrl.us/gyqdq.

I’ve posted in that thread, reported the bug using the bug reporting tool and tried to draw their attention to it on Twitter. Apparently, the RealMacSoftware guys are moving to their new office these days and are therefore unable to fix it right now.

I’m so pissed.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 27, 2008)

^^ Rapidweaver is nothing like Dreamweaver. DW is a professional app. Rapidweaver is more like iWeb on steroids. Still, I wonder what the bug is...


----------



## narangz (Jun 27, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Oh, it’s not an error on my part. It’s a bug with the software and the only people who can help are the ones making the software. You can learn more about this bug here: *xrl.us/gyqdq.
> 
> I’ve posted in that thread, reported the bug using the bug reporting tool and tried to draw their attention to it on Twitter. Apparently, the RealMacSoftware guys are moving to their new office these days and are therefore unable to fix it right now.
> 
> I’m so pissed.





goobimama said:


> ^^ Rapidweaver is nothing like Dreamweaver. DW is a professional app. Rapidweaver is more like iWeb on steroids. Still, I wonder what the bug is...



OK. So you can't use any other app for that?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well I think it has a lot to do with .Mac syncing. So far only iWeb and Rapidweaver are _supposed_ to be able to do that...


----------



## aryayush (Jun 27, 2008)

Sandvox does it too, but it’s quite basic, pretty much in the same league as iWeb.


----------



## narangz (Jun 27, 2008)

Strange. Dreamweaver is a professional application. It should be able to do that.

Aayush, can't you use iWeb for the time being?

------
I don't know if it's possible. Can't you create your site in RapidWeaver & publish it with iWeb or manually?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 27, 2008)

I can but even that has some issues. Plus, I’ll have to keep re-uploading the whole website manually every time I want to publish a new post. I’ll keep losing all the comments and stuff.

I cannot use iWeb because it’s far too newbie-ish. I’m a bit more advanced than the sort of user iWeb is aimed at. Plus, if I use it for the time-being and then switch to RapidWeaver later, I’ll again have to create all my blog posts and stuff and, basically, start from scratch.

It’s not worth it. Better to wait it out.

---------------------

*Kindly help build the ultimate Apple iPhone FAQ*

*Why I Still Use Windows Despite the Peer Pressure (Finally, the truth!)*


----------



## iMav (Jun 27, 2008)

*Western Digital Ships External Drive For Macs*



			
				Sharad Srivastava said:
			
		

> We designed the My Passport Studio portable drives to work seamlessly with Apple's Time Machine, making this drive an ideal storage solution for creative pros on-the-go who require high performance storage to back up and carry their massive amounts of digital content



*www.tech2.com/media/images/2008/Jun/img_71711_wdms3200_450x360.jpg


----------



## goobimama (Jun 27, 2008)

narangz said:


> Strange. Dreamweaver is a professional application. It should be able to do that.
> 
> Aayush, can't you use iWeb for the time being?
> 
> ...


Newsflash: Dreamweaver sucks.

(I hope I don't start a web development app war out here...  )


----------



## narangz (Jun 27, 2008)

^^ _Na re._ No war. Which application do you prefer for Windows. Now please don't say Windows suck & so do it's apps (like you always do) 

----
Here's something to read. Actually a must read for all- for Bill Gates haters & admirers:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=870143


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 27, 2008)

PSPad is the closest app I think that comes to Coda. But that's not even 20% of what Coda is.


----------



## iMav (Jun 27, 2008)

@narangz: Amazing read! Aaysuh, you might wanna read it.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 27, 2008)

narangz said:


> ^^ _Na re._ No war. Which application do you prefer for Windows. Now please don't say Windows suck & so do it's apps (like you always do)
> 
> ----
> Here's something to read. Actually a must read for all- for Bill Gates haters & admirers:
> ...


Its hard to say otherwise. For Windows I would highly recommend...Dreamweaver! Actually I don't know about other stuff cause back when I used Windows I was a Dreamweaver boy.


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 27, 2008)

Aayush here uses SteerMouse, right ? Goobi does too ? Who has a working copy of it ?

I am going to buy myself the Logitech MX518.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 27, 2008)

Nope. Never tried SteerMouse. I'm using a Wacom pen tablet so that's the end of that story...


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh, right.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 27, 2008)

I have no clue what SteerMouse is either. I use Smart Scroll X though, in case SteerMouse is similar to it. Are you talking about the iPhone-esque scrolling?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well the quarries are down, so you might have to hit the one with the question for a name to steer that mouse into control... if you get what I'm saying...

@aayush: SteerMouse allows you to configure all those complex functions of a mouse. You know, these fancy mice which come with more buttons than you can count on one go...


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 27, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Well the quarries are down, so you might have to hit the one with the question for a name to steer that mouse into control... if you get what I'm saying...



Genius.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 28, 2008)

*The one difference between Steve Jobs and Bill Gates (if there were only one, that is)
*


> There’s an old memo from billg making its rounds through the tubes lately, and it’s very interesting for a few reasons........
> 
> .........The problem here is that there doesn’t appear to be any followthrough whatsoever. The people to whom he sent the email have done nothing to fix the problems. While I’m sure they’ve gone and done a lot of interesting work, nothing they’ve done has solved the basic problems that Bill has outlined in his email. Windows Update is still slow, it still asks you to restart at weird times (to be fair, so does Apple’s Software Update). The Microsoft website is still incomprehensible. Add/Remove programs is a wasteland. Little, if anything, has changed here. This is five years later.


Read the full thing...

------
Has anyone checked out the PicLens plugin? Awesome 3D way of viewing youtube and Flickr and all that. I don't know it its gonna get old, but currently it seems to be the way to go.

Unfortunately the latest version with all the cool 3D youtube stuff only works in Firefox. I'm guessing the Safari update is coming soon. (no support for Windows Safari though).


----------



## hellknight (Jun 28, 2008)

The Piclens plugin works great on Mac version of firefox.. but it supports less sites..
Hey do you guys know how to compile C++ programs on mac? and please tell me how to configure Rediff bol on Mac..


----------



## goobimama (Jun 28, 2008)

Was just watching some old keynotes. Must say people are a lot more excited about Apple now than they were back then. I mean, when he pulled out the iBook, there was no major clapping, no wows and all that. Also the presentations were more like he was trying to get people to buy the products. 

Now its more like take it if you want it (and I know you want it!).

@kellhnight: Pretty sure all that coding stuff revolves around Xcode. Why don't you start looking there? In any case, programming for the mac is generally done in Objective-C. Not sure how these things relate to each other, I'm just speaking out of my ignorant mind...


----------



## hellknight (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok thanx for that.. and btw can you please tell me where can i find the video when audience booed for 42 seconds when Apple announced partnership with Microsoft back in '97 (i think so)..


----------



## goobimama (Jun 28, 2008)

Knock yourself out!

-----

Believe it or not, every mac developer (Apple included) I've sent feedback to, either via email or via a crash report, has been responded to. And very personal and detailed replies that too. Every one of them.


----------



## hellknight (Jun 28, 2008)

Thank you very much for this my friend.. i desperately needed it.. you know i'm a big fan of Pirates of the Silicon Valley and Steve Jobs (Along with RMS, LT & Eric Raymond). Pirates of the Silicon Valley is at #2 on my fav movie list (#1 being Saving Private Ryan)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 28, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> I am going to buy myself the Logitech MX518.


I own one and it's great!
BTW It is a gaming mouse.Why would you need to use it with a Mac? 

My .mac account was imported in September 2005,WAAAAYYYY too old.Any problems with this?


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 28, 2008)

I couldn't find a better, ergonomically designed mouse programmable buttons. If you know any, please point me towards it.

I'm not buying it because it's a Gaming mouse. I'm buying it because for 1200 INR, I get a kick butt mouse with an ergonomic design and 7 programmable buttons with an 1800dpi optical scan engine.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 28, 2008)

Why not buy the mighty mouse?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 28, 2008)

Mighty Mouse has issues. I’m only getting one because there’s no way to opt out of it.

My Time Capsule has arrived, by the way! W00t! 



goobimama said:


> Well the quarries are down, so you might have to hit the one with the question for a name to steer that mouse into control... if you get what I'm saying...


I generally understand your weird cryptic messages but this one flew right over my head. Care to explain (via email perhaps)?

*Why Pixar Is the Apple of Hollywood*


----------



## narangz (Jun 28, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I generally understand your weird cryptic messages but this one flew right over my head. Care to explain (via email perhaps)?



Even I didn't understand a thing! Like people say- OHT (Over the head transmission)  Why email? Why not here?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 28, 2008)

This is unbelievable. We’ve always assumed that Macs are more expensive in India than they are in the United States. But that’s not the case at all.

Except for the MacBook Air, all Macs retail in India at the same prices they do in the United States. Even the MacBook Air is only costs about Rs. 7,000 - Rs. 8,000 more out here than it does in the States. I realised this when I had a MacBook (the second configuration) bought for my sister from U.S.A.. It cost her Rs. 61,000, which is what it would have cost her in India too. There’s not even a difference of Rs. 1,000. And that seems to be the case across the entire lineup.

This is a shocking revelation for me. Did you guys know this?



narangz said:


> Even I didn't understand a thing! Like people say- OHT (Over the head transmission)  Why email? Why not here?


Because I have a feeling it’s something illegal…


----------



## sakumar79 (Jun 28, 2008)

^^ I dont think that is correct aayush... Check out Mac Mini - basic version costs 599 USD or less than 26k in the US... Here, it costs 28.7k+Taxes... At the store, I got quotation 32k... Thats 6k difference... The same thing will happen with each Mac model - a rough 2k increase in price + extra increase due to taxes, etc... Also, I think your sister is charging you for transportation  because as per website, the mid-config of Macbook comes to 1300 USD or less than 56k... Just kidding, find out what extra they are charging cause there is free shipping and I think there are no taxes for online purchases across states...

Arun


----------



## aryayush (Jun 28, 2008)

They have to pay taxes out there too that we don’t include. They have around 8% VAT, though it varies from state to state.

After adding the tax, (you can do so on Apple’s website itself by entering the pin code number) the cost becomes Rs. 61,000 for the MacBook. I’ve tried this for the iMac as well and there’s only a Rs. 3,000 difference on the highest end model (costs around Rs. 85,000), and even that would vary with the exchange rates.

I’ve been advising people to buy Macs from the U.S.A. myself but I’ve now realised that I was wrong. There’s no sense in buying a Mac from the U.S.A., unless you are getting the educational discount or some other U.S. specific benefits.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 29, 2008)

Have decided to go in for the 15 bucks a day GPRS on the iphone since I'll be going in for mobileme and stuff. So far so good. In full range pages load pretty quick.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 29, 2008)

I.e. pretty much nowhere.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 29, 2008)

Here I am typing through my macbook pro

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aryayush (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow, man! Stop stealing my title and avatar though. 

You specified you location as “HK”. What does that mean? And do you have the 15-inch MacBook Pro?


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 29, 2008)

The me.com addresses seem to be now active.


----------



## iMav (Jun 29, 2008)

Finally!

*img254.imageshack.us/img254/6964/screenshot01im4.jpg


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 29, 2008)

^^^ What ?? This is the first time you are trying ??
That app doesn't fit well in my MacBook screen, found it painful to work on docs. Not using it now


----------



## iMav (Jun 29, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> ^^^ What ?? This is the first time you are trying ??


What are you? Some sort of enthusiasm killer? Anyways, I have been fiddling with it for quite some time & absolutely love it. There are a couple of things I would like these guys to implement in the Windows version too.

PowerPoint is friggin amazing, I love the interface.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey guys,is Adobe Photoshop CS4 out on Mac?I saw it on a warez site


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 29, 2008)

iMav said:
			
		

> What are you? Some sort of enthusiasm killer?



What makes you draw that picture of mine ?? I just gave my opnion, I didn't say MS Office sucks, I said it looks terrible on MacBook screen just like Aperture looks like its been designed to 19inch monitors. MS Office is the best office suite ever, nothing comes closer to it. But it doesn't look good on Mac, thats my opinion and you are free to differ...


----------



## goobimama (Jun 29, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Hey guys,is Adobe Photoshop CS4 out on Mac?I saw it on a warez site


Photoshop CS4 is not out yet for any system, not even in BETA. Must be some virus you found somewhere...



iMav said:


> What are you? Some sort of enthusiasm killer? Anyways, I have been fiddling with it for quite some time & absolutely love it. There are a couple of things I would like these guys to implement in the Windows version too.
> 
> PowerPoint is friggin amazing, I love the interface.


The main thing I found disappointing with Office2008 is its speed. Very little improvement over the previous one even though this is a universal app. 

Anyway, I can't talk much about anything else, being that I almost always use iWork for my document needs...



aryayush said:


> I.e. pretty much nowhere.


If that comment has something to do with range, then I get pretty good range (except for at my place, where I do have wifi so that's cool). Full 11 bars when I'm in the towns or on road...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 29, 2008)

@Goobi,come online on Gtalk,I'll show you CS4!


----------



## goobimama (Jun 29, 2008)

^^ Yup. I'm an idiot. Didn't notice that some pre-release has been leaked out. Well then I guess that answers your question as to whether it is out for the mac or not.

-----
Sad news folks, BS is taken down forever.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 29, 2008)

^^
I have RS premuim Acc


----------



## aryayush (Jun 29, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Sad news folks, BS is taken down forever.


Oh, shite!


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 29, 2008)

So like them mill workers from Bombay, we must start finding something else.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 29, 2008)

Is my iMac 64-bit?
Milind told that his C2D iMac is not 64 bit.I thought all C2Ds were 64 bit.Aren't they?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 29, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> So like them mill workers from Bombay, we must start finding something else.


Migration chalooo!!What say about RS and ISOhunt?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 29, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Is my iMac 64-bit?
> Milind told that his C2D iMac is not 64 bit.I thought all C2Ds were 64 bit.Aren't they?


Yes, they are. You must have misunderstood Milind or something.


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 29, 2008)

Milind's got a Core Duo iMac, not a Core2Duo one.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 29, 2008)

This is weird. I got my Time Capsule today and I set it up. Everything works just fine—it connected to my DataOne Internet connection right out of the box, started doing my backup for me and all the Macs in my house were able to get onto the network easily.

The only problem is that Time Capsule’s range does not seem to extend to the first floor in my house (it’s placed on the second floor). This is unbelievable and very disappointing. The whole reason I was tempted to buy it was because I was tired of my Netgear router’s poor range.

P.S.: I have three Macs, an iPhone and a Time Capsule in my house right now. It’s Applepr0n!


----------



## goobimama (Jun 30, 2008)

Two things. One is the Time Capsule is a wireless n device while your MacBook pro and iPhone is g. Dunno about these other two macs you mention. Two, why dont you use the netgear router to extend the range of the capsule?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 30, 2008)

Kinda defeats the purpose. I wanted to have an Apple-only setup, if you know what I mean. And the Time Capsule should have been able to cover a medium sized, two-story house, man.

As for my Mac and the iPhone only being 802.11g capable, what does that have to do with the range of the router? FWIW, I’ve tried it using one of the new MacBooks as well, it is 802.11n capable, and it’s no better.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 30, 2008)

Do you guys have any apps to make my mac shine?
Also is it worth to buy the AppleCare and the .mac?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 30, 2008)

Which version of Windows should I install on my sister’s MacBook:
XP Retail SP3
XP Corporate SP3
XP x64 SP2

Currently downloading x64.

And which is the best way to make Mac OS X read/write to NTFS partitions?

----------------



cooldudie3 said:


> Do you guys have any apps to make my mac shine?


Adium, for connecting to every messenger network in existence, including AIM, MSN and Yahoo!. Not the Rediff Bol crap though.



cooldudie3 said:


> Also is it worth to buy the AppleCare and the .mac?


Yes, it is. You can buy AppleCare Protection Plan at the end of your first year though. Buy .mac right now. Or, at least, signup for a free trial with an ID of your choosing so that you can keep your ‘@mac.com’ email address if and when you buy .mac in future.

------------------

Time Capsule is a sexy piece of equipment, by the way. In pictures, it doesn’t look much different from the Mac Mini, but it’s much better in real life—all shiny and stuff. And it’s super silent too. Of course, it’s an Apple product so it heats up as if it’s in a furnace.


----------



## dinesh72 (Jun 30, 2008)

^^
Did you feel the difference in speeds while downloading on a mac over the wireless TC. (or wired is better??)


----------



## aryayush (Jun 30, 2008)

No, there’s no difference in speed between the wired and wireless connections. Why would there be? My connection is only capable of giving me a maxim bandwidth of 64 KBps. Even 802.11g can support several times faster connections.


----------



## dinesh72 (Jun 30, 2008)

Safari 4 is not opening HDFC TRADE website (*trade.hdfcsec.com/). If opened with user agent IE 7 the page is not loaded fully. Even opera is not opening it. Any workaround?
Also hdfc bank website is not showing menus after logging in!!


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 30, 2008)

I hear a lot about Quicksilver

what kind of Application is it? Is there any way Quicktime can show full screen videos without upgrading?

^^
Try Firefox or Camino or some sort of browser with a Mozilla powered engine. Or try again later


----------



## iMav (Jun 30, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Which version of Windows should I install on my sister’s MacBook:
> XP Retail SP3
> XP Corporate SP3
> XP x64 SP2
> ...


I'd say go for a x86 version.


aryayush said:


> And which is the best way to make Mac OS X read/write to NTFS partitions?


This page should help you with that. Note, my experience on the hackint0sh (Leopard) for writing on NTFS has not been that great, however, it was different on Tiger.

The above solution makes them as network drives, so you will see them under 'Computer' in the sidebar.

If I am not mistaken, Leopard has default 'Read' capability for NTFS.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 30, 2008)

Any easy way to get my PC's files to my mac? I have many of my pics and music on my PC


----------



## iMav (Jun 30, 2008)

Network - Wired/Wireless.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 30, 2008)

How can I do that?
Do I need some sort of router?

I have the 60 day trial of .mac
should I put my music on .mac and then get it back from my idisk?


----------



## narangz (Jun 30, 2008)

aryayush said:


> This is weird. I got my Time Capsule today and I set it up. Everything works just fine—it connected to my DataOne Internet connection right out of the box, started doing my backup for me and all the Macs in my house were able to get onto the network easily.
> 
> The only problem is that Time Capsule’s range does not seem to extend to the first floor in my house (it’s placed on the second floor). This is unbelievable and very disappointing. The whole reason I was tempted to buy it was because I was tired of my Netgear router’s poor range.
> 
> P.S.: I have three Macs, an iPhone and a Time Capsule in my house right now. It’s Applepr0n!



Setup your router on ground or first floor to get the range on all floors. It's always better not to keep it on upper floors. At least that's my experience. 

I've Netgear WGR614v9 & it has excellent range & covers every nook & corner of our home.

Here are some resources on how to get better signal:


> *kbserver.netgear.com/kb_web_files/n101160.asp
> *kbserver.netgear.com/kb_web_files/n101311.asp
> *kbserver.netgear.com/kb_web_files/n101318.asp


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 30, 2008)

@Aayush,yea Time Capsule is silent and looks cute!No difference in speeds at all.
You never told you have 3 Macs.Your MacBook Pro,Your Sis's MacBook and if I am not mistaken,your future family iMac
One stupid querry,how to sign up 60 days .mac trial on Apple site?I can see only Mobilemee ads


----------



## narangz (Jun 30, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> One stupid querry,how to sign up 60 days .mac trial on Apple site?I can see only Mobilemee ads



*www.mac.com/WebObjects/Signup.woa/wa/trial?aff=consumer&cty=US&lang=en&identifier=unwq4wM9XlR1UcgC

Even I have got one


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks Narang

Parallels Desktop vs VMware Fusion.Which one is better?I am using Parallels right now,looks quite good.What about VMware Fusion?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 30, 2008)

@dinesh72

To open the hdfc trading site, disable the Safari AdBlocker from Prefs, and since the page is designed for IE, go to the develop menu in safari, select user agent as Internet Explorer 7. You should be fine.

@Aryayush

Does you sister has any specific needs for Retail, Corporate or x64 versions of XP ?? If there is no specific need, I suggest to go with XP Pro SP3, retail or corporate won't make a big difference.

I am also surprised Time Capsule is not going n range. I thought that if the router is of n range WiFi card's range won't matter, is that thought wrong ?? Try to put your TC on the first floor and check. Where and for how much did you get TC ??

@Sunny

Did you refer the old pages of this thread?? Try searching this thread, we had a great debate on this topic. If gaming is in your thought, both suck!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 30, 2008)

No I have a Gaming PC,I am trying these two just for fun


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 30, 2008)

@aryayush

*img84.imageshack.us/img84/4008/picture2zg5.png

Query:
--------

I have high res images of 3000x2000 ( stuff like that ), I want to create a Marching end selection of, say 1280x800 on to those images, so that I can cut the best part of the image and save it as my wallpaper. I know how to resize the images and that is not what I want.

Suggest the method in any app in Mac, Irfan View does this on Windos


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jun 30, 2008)

narangz said:


> Setup your router on ground or first floor to get the range on all floors. It's always better not to keep it on upper floors. At least that's my experience.



That is completely opposite to what I read on Lifehacker blog. It is best to place it at the top floor if you want to get connectivity across multiple floors.

@Aaryayush
It is strange that the Apple Time Capsule has so limited connectivity, read up some reviews on net to confirm that there is no problem with your device.


----------



## narangz (Jun 30, 2008)

Ankur Gupta said:


> That is completely opposite to what I read on Lifehacker blog. It is best to place it at the top floor if you want to get connectivity across multiple floors.



Well in my case it worked better the way I said. You should just place it high & not on the floor. That's the most important thing. Anyway trying different locations is a good idea. 

Also the antenna should be placed at 45 degrees or 0 degrees (parallel to floor) in multi-storey buildings. Even Netgear suggests this.



> # Antennas should be in line-of-sight of one another, where possible. Put your face next to one antenna, to find whether the other is visible.
> # *Place high*, and clear of obstructions as practical.
> # Keep antennas *2 feet from metal fixtures* such as sprinklers, pipes, metal ceiling, reinforced concrete, metal partitions. (However, *antennas on roofs do not necessarily give the best results*. )
> # Keep away from large amounts of water such as fish tanks and water coolers.
> ...


----------



## goobimama (Jun 30, 2008)

@azeem: use preview app to drag out a selection and then command + k to crop.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 30, 2008)

Guys, anyone of you read *Inside Steve's Brain* by any chance?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 30, 2008)

@aayush: trying to make this fully apple seems a little stupid and arrogant to me. If all one needs to do to extend the range is to Ise a router that one already has then I wouldn't hesitate in using it. If it bothers you so much hide the netgear under some books or something. Of course its a different matter if it doesn't work properly...

@everyone: I see all of you have got trial accounts of .mac. What say we all chip in for a family pack. Even if three of us go in for it each account will cost just $50. And 5GB is more than enough space that most of us need. And next year we could either contnue with the same or each get a separate account. What say?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 30, 2008)

goobimama said:


> @azeem: use preview app to drag out a selection and then command + k to crop.



The only problem here is the size of the selection, I don't just want to draw a selection, but a selection of a particular size say 1280x800. How could I do that, while drawing the selection in Preview, I don't see the size (I mean to say the resolution ) of my selection!!


----------



## iMav (Jun 30, 2008)

I saw iWoz at the stands today, 250/- is it good?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 30, 2008)

@goobi

For 50$, I am ready, but do we have to pay 50$ every month ?? More details...


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 30, 2008)

What do you mean by a family pack?
I don't understand, is everyone paying $50 USD,and do we pay every month or year? Do we get our own accounts for email and iweb?
Also, who will be the main account while everyone else is the sub accounts?


----------



## Pathik (Jun 30, 2008)

Mav, seems great from the reviews. Have you read iCon : Steve Jobs?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 30, 2008)

iWoz is okaay. I much too much predered iCon. 

As for the mobileme Account, it would sum up to 50 a year, less if there are more of us. Basically you pay $150 a year for 5 accounts. As for who holds the main account, well we could come up with some arrangment for that. Just email me on my gmail account whoever is interested.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 30, 2008)

Someone who pays more money gets the main account
How much is a family pack?


----------



## din (Jun 30, 2008)

Apple noob here. Will this be of any help for me ? I mean the MobilMe account - as I do not have a Mac / iPhone yet. 

I was just checking the push email, calendar etc ...

Goobi, do not ban me for asking "noob level -1" questions here 

Arya, pricing here - *www.apple.com/mobileme/pricing/ - if thats what you meant.


----------



## narangz (Jun 30, 2008)

goobimama said:


> @aayush: trying to make this fully apple seems a little stupid and arrogant to me. If all one needs to do to extend the range is to Ise a router that one already has then I wouldn't hesitate in using it. *If it bothers you so much hide the netgear under some books or something.*



Man, Netgears look great!

Also hiding it under books means means less signal from internal antenna


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 30, 2008)

A general question here,do HD videos need a good GPU or CPU?Will HD videos run well on my iMac?Core2Duo 2.8 Ghz 45nm and ATI Radeon 2600 Pro 256 MB DDR3?


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 30, 2008)

netgear looks good man.

plz tell me where to buy apple usb keyboard online(india) 

@arya - if u still interested in that bluetooth headset,i'll update u with the price within a day or two


----------



## goobimama (Jun 30, 2008)

narangz said:


> Man, Netgears look great!
> 
> Also hiding it under books means means less signal from internal antenna


Well I'm just saying, if he is so interested in keeping it all-apple, why not just hide the unit somewhere and leave the antenna poking out inconspicuously. 

As for the MobileMe, the family pack costs $150 which if split into 5 becomes $30 each. Also, if we act quick, Amazon.com is selling .Mac family pack for $130 bringing down the price even further. 

The master account gets 20GB of storage (I think) while the sub accounts get 4GB of storage. Otherwise they are all the same, allowing push email, mac-to-mac syncing and all that. 

As it stands now, I want one, my friend Axel wants one. 

@din: Not sure if you want this. Push email (and all the other stuff) works with Outlook and Windows, but it is much more awesome when you have a mac or an iPhone. Also, I think you mistook cooldude's avatar for Aayush...



Sunny1211993 said:


> A general question here,do HD videos need a good GPU or CPU?Will HD videos run well on my iMac?Core2Duo 2.8 Ghz 45nm and ATI Radeon 2600 Pro 256 MB DDR3?


CPU CPU CPU. Your Mac will run the best of the best HD video so there is no problem. Unfortunately you cannot play a Bluray or HD DVD cause there is no hardware support nor is there software support.



iMav said:


> I saw iWoz at the stands today, 250/- is it good?


Want me to post it to you? Or I can send it along with Axel if you are in Mumbai.



cooldudie3 said:


> Do you guys have any apps to make my mac shine?


Hang in there for a bit. There's something in the air...


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 30, 2008)

@goobi

Wow less than 50$ for year !! I am on, I don't care who holds the 20gb main account, all i want is 4gb account for less than 50$. Goobi, I should be second on your list..


----------



## goobimama (Jun 30, 2008)

Awright! Sure you can be second  If you guys let me know fast I can get the package from amazon.com costing just $130.


----------



## din (Jun 30, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Also, I think you mistook cooldude's avatar for Aayush...



Aaaw  CRS disease again. Sorry


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 30, 2008)

@Goobi
Are you going to the main account?


----------



## dinesh72 (Jun 30, 2008)

Let me be the fifth. Act fast get 130$ account.
dineshnandoskar@mac.com is my account


----------



## goobimama (Jun 30, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> @Goobi
> Are you going to the main account?


Personally I don't care. But hey, if you guys are giving it to me as a birthday gift, then why not! 

@dinesh: You are fourth. So one more seat remaining (So far Myself, Azeem, Axe, dinesh). Even four is enough so I'm going ahead with the buying of the $130 package if I can.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't have no interest now
I don't think .mac is for me

CAn my macbook pro watch bluray videos? Is this computer a HD?


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 1, 2008)

I was going to spend $99 anyway. Do you guys mind if I chip in around $60 and take the main account?


----------



## aryayush (Jul 1, 2008)

WOW! A lot went on here in my little absence. Here’s my massive post addressing all the FUD going on here (and in Milind’s presence too).



cooldudie3 said:


> I hear a lot about Quicksilver
> 
> what kind of Application is it?


If you prefer keyboard shortcuts to using the mouse, you’ll love QuickSilver. It allows you to do all sorts of tasks using just the keyboard. For example, you can attach a file to an email addressed to someone, enter a subject and body and dispatch it, all without ever touching the mouse and using very few keys on the keyboard. There’s a learning curve though, before you’ll become a maestro at it.

In the Tiger era, it was particularly useful as a luncher—enter a couple of letters from the name of any application, it would show up and hit return. However, now that Spotlight is on steroids and works well as a launcher, I’ve left QuickSilver behind when I upgraded from Tiger.



cooldudie3 said:


> Is there any way Quicktime can show full screen videos without upgrading?


The days of having to pay for the privilege of watching fullscreen movies using QuickTime Player are long gone. Hitting Command-F should play a movie in fullscreen. It doesn’t on your Mac?

P.S.: Send me an email at aryayush _[at]_ mac _[dot]_ com and I’ll help you _purchase_ QuickTime Pro, if you know what I mean.



iMav said:


> I'd say go for a x86 version.


I hate you, man. I _hate_ you. 

Couldn’t you simply have asked me to use the 32-bit version? I wasn’t sure whether x86 meant 64-bit or 32-bit and, since I’d already started downloading the 64-bit version, I let it complete. I even burned it to a CD and it’s now wasted. I’m downloading the 32-bit version all over again now.

I want to _kill_ you. Why can’t you use simple non-geek-speak? 

(DM me your phone number, will you? I could use your help with this Window-sy nonsense on occasion, now that I’m going to have to install it on my iMac for the games and stuff. Yeah, I know, it’s practically _killing_ me.)



iMav said:


> This page should help you with that. Note, my experience on the hackint0sh (Leopard) for writing on NTFS has not been that great, however, it was different on Tiger.


I know about MacFuse and this article. But someone on this thread mentioned some other way to make Mac OS X NTFS compatible and he’d claimed this this method was better than MacFuse. I wanted to know what this other magical method was.



iMav said:


> If I am not mistaken, Leopard has default 'Read' capability for NTFS.


Yes, it does, and so did Tiger, for that matter.



cooldudie3 said:


> Any easy way to get my PC's files to my mac? I have many of my pics and music on my PC


Connect both of them via an ethernet port, turn on file sharing on your Mac and spend half the day figuring out how to do it on Windows. Give up.

At least, that’s what happened to me a couple of days ago when a friend brought an HP notebook and asked me to give him my _Friends_ collection. Try as I might, I couldn’t get the Windows machine to interface with my Mac.

I have three Macs in my house today and all of them are wonderfully communicating with each other, both over wired and wireless connections. Windows sucks!

Uh… so yeah, I don’t know how to do your thing. 



cooldudie3 said:


> should I put my music on .mac and then get it back from my idisk?


[sarcasm]Yeah, that’s a _great_ idea![/sarcasm]

Dude, depending on the size of your music collection, you’ll spend somewhere between… err… two-five _lives_ uploading all of it onto the .mac server. Don’t try it at home, or anywhere else, for that matter.



narangz said:


> Setup your router on ground or first floor to get the range on all floors. It's always better not to keep it on upper floors. At least that's my experience.
> 
> I've Netgear WGR614v9 & it has excellent range & covers every nook & corner of our home.
> 
> Here are some resources on how to get better signal:


Thank you! 



Sunny1211993 said:


> You never told you have 3 Macs.


Yeah, because as much as I wish I did, I don’t.



Sunny1211993 said:


> Your MacBook Pro,Your Sis's MacBook and if I am not mistaken,your future family iMac


She’s my cousin so hers doesn’t count and the other Mac is a friend’s. The iMac hasn’t made its appearance yet.



Sunny1211993 said:


> One stupid querry,how to sign up 60 days .mac trial on Apple site?I can see only Mobilemee ads


By clicking on *this big fat link*.



narangz said:


> Even I have got one


Why? What do you need a .mac account for?



Sunny1211993 said:


> Parallels Desktop vs VMware Fusion.Which one is better?I am using Parallels right now,looks quite good.What about VMware Fusion?


Parallels generally has more features and VMware makes better use of resources. You should use VMware Fusion since you have a lack of resources.



jamesbond007 said:


> Does you sister has any specific needs for Retail, Corporate or x64 versions of XP ?? If there is no specific need, I suggest to go with XP Pro SP3, retail or corporate won't make a big difference.


Thanks! This is the drawback of having so many freakin’ versions. And Vista has _even more_ of them! It’s amazing how much ridiculous crap these Microsoft-ians put up with. 8)

(Hey, it’s my one big reply, let me have some fun.)



jamesbond007 said:


> Where and for how much did you get TC ??


I had it bought from the Apple Store in San Francisco, CA for Rs. 14,000 (approximately).



jamesbond007 said:


> @aryayush


Yeah, I know. I’m well aware. It will be up in a week or so. Pardon the inconvenience. Might I suggest MacUser or Goobimama’s Soggy Blog to keep you occupied in the meantime?



jamesbond007 said:


> I have high res images of 3000x2000 ( stuff like that ), I want to create a Marching end selection of, say 1280x800 on to those images, so that I can cut the best part of the image and save it as my wallpaper. I know how to resize the images and that is not what I want.
> 
> Suggest the method in any app in Mac, Irfan View does this on Windos


The only solution I know is to use Adobe Photoshop or one its various imitators—Acorn, Iris, Pixelmator, etc.. Milind is more knowledgeable about stuff like this.



Ankur Gupta said:


> That is completely opposite to what I read on Lifehacker blog. It is best to place it at the top floor if you want to get connectivity across multiple floors.
> 
> @Aaryayush
> It is strange that the Apple Time Capsule has so limited connectivity, read up some reviews on net to confirm that there is no problem with your device.


Oh, there isn’t. It’s my house’s construction. It’s a semi-duplex bungalow and I’ve placed the router in one room in the corner, next to a brick wall and lots of other electronic devices. I’ll have to figure out a way to keep it somewhere more appropriate. The problem is stupid DataOne’s tendency to stop working every 24-hours and require a restart of the modem. 



narangz said:


> Also the antenna should be placed at 45 degrees or 0 degrees (parallel to floor) in multi-storey buildings. Even Netgear suggests this.


The only problem is, Apple hates ugly antennas sticking out of their precious gadgets, so the Time Capsule has none.



goobimama said:


> @aayush: trying to make this fully apple seems a little stupid and arrogant to me.[/qupte]Hey, I’m a Mac user, I’m supposed to be arrogant (not sure about the stupid part though).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## goobimama (Jul 1, 2008)

^^ awright! Sure thing! So its settled then. I'll buy the pack and preshit gets the main account for $50.


----------



## iMav (Jul 1, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Guys, anyone of you read *Inside Steve's Brain* by any chance?





Pathik said:


> Mav, seems great from the reviews. Have you read iCon : Steve Jobs?


It is all part of my 'World Domination' plan. One by one I shall read 'em all. 


goobimama said:


> Want me to post it to you? Or I can send it along with Axel if you are in Mumbai.


And Alex would be your friend you mention on your blog, who you gave a total photoshop makeover?

Sure, I guess that would be better, then I might even pass it on to Pathik, if he wants it.



goobimama said:


> Hang in there for a bit. There's something in the air...


Too much of pollution & Hookah smoke. Man, it's suffocating!



aryayush said:


> I hate you, man. I _hate_ you.
> 
> Couldn’t you simply have asked me to use the 32-bit version? I wasn’t sure whether x86 meant 64-bit or 32-bit and, since I’d already started downloading the 64-bit version, I let it complete. I even burned it to a CD and it’s now wasted. I’m downloading the 32-bit version all over again now.
> 
> I want to _kill_ you. Why can’t you use simple non-geek-speak?


Oh! I'm sorry . 32 bit has more softwares & much better driver support.


aryayush said:


> (DM me your phone number, will you? I could use your help with this Window-sy nonsense on occasion, now that I’m going to have to install it on my iMac for the games and stuff. Yeah, I know, it’s practically _killing_ me.)


Gaming! Did I read the word that is spelt as G A M E S!


aryayush said:


> I know about MacFuse and this article. But someone on this thread mentioned some other way to make Mac OS X NTFS compatible and he’d claimed this this method was better than MacFuse. I wanted to know what this other magical method was.


Me is unaware of such a magical method.


aryayush said:


> Yes, it does, and so did Tiger, for that matter.


Tiger is history in my mind. Don't remember a thing about it.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 1, 2008)

iMav said:


> Gaming! Did I read the word that is spelt as G A M E S!


Yeah, I have a couple of younger siblings and they want to waste their time playing games. Plus, my sister needs to run Turbo C++.

-----------------

In case you guys didn’t know (fat chance though given that there have been several Digg front page stories about this), iPhone plans are being announced by carriers. So far, Canadian and Swedish plans have been announced and both of them cost a bomb. There’s _huge_ uproar on the Internet.

Didn’t everyone see it coming? I knew this was what would happen. What did people think? Apple had suddenly decided to slit their iPhone profits to near zero and was offering the phone at $199 with no hidden costs? N00bs.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 1, 2008)

^^
What do you mean by purchase? I haven't opened Quicktime in my mac but I remember that you need Quicktime Pro to view fullscreen when you use a PC

Can my Macbook Pro watch any Blue Ray Disc movies or view HD?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 1, 2008)

Since some few months back you don't need QT pro to go fullscreen. In any case, if its bothering you, just use Quicklook (Spacebar any file) and go fullscreen from there!


----------



## aryayush (Jul 1, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> Can my Macbook Pro watch any Blue Ray Disc movies or view HD?


You cannot watch Blu-ray disks (because your Mac does not have a Blu-ray drive) but you cana watch high definition movies.

In other news, Mac OS X 10.5.4 has been released.

And WTF is wrong with the forum! There’s this advertisement that has words flying across the screen.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 1, 2008)

> And WTF is wrong with the forum! There’s this advertisement that has words flying across the screen.


At first I thought I was seeing things! Then I thought my iPhone has caught a virus! 

10.5.4 eh! My net is just come back and I'm looking forward to the update! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## iMav (Jul 1, 2008)

aryayush said:


> In case you guys didn’t know (fat chance though given that there have been several Digg front page stories about this), iPhone plans are being announced by carriers. So far, Canadian and Swedish plans have been announced and both of them cost a bomb. There’s _huge_ uproar on the Internet.
> 
> Didn’t everyone see it coming? I knew this was what would happen. What did people think? Apple had suddenly decided to slit their iPhone profits to near zero and was offering the phone at $199 with no hidden costs? N00bs.


According to analysts (Indian) the iPhone would be costing above 21k. Their reasoning is that in India the iPhones aren't subsidized and the call charges are very low as compared to the US. The US Cell cos. make their money through their call charges which are way higher than India.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 1, 2008)

Software Update told me about 10.5.4
It said it was this combined thing
I am downloading right now

And I got my ipod touch

I wonder when Apple is going to start making blu ray disc drives

The experience is awesome!

------------------------------------
Oh My God
What just happened!
I was updating when a dark screen came wiping down and then a dialog box came up telling me to restart by holding down power button
After I restarted there was another dialog box telling me that Mac OSX quit unexpectedly. Was there a problem when I was updating? Are my files lost? DO I HAVE A VIRUS!!!(unlikely, I think)Please help guys


----------



## goobimama (Jul 1, 2008)

Actually even if you manage to get the Bluray content files, you cannot play it on OS X cause there is no software support at the moment. Sucks, I know. I mean, even though Jobs said 2005 is going to be "The year of HD", here we are still....quoting daffy duck...dribbing along.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 1, 2008)

Can you help with that problem?
I want to know a little more


----------



## goobimama (Jul 1, 2008)

What exactly do you want to do? Do you seriously want to buy a Blu ray player and play it on your mac's display? HD movies are meant to be played on a large screen, not a MacBook Pro.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 1, 2008)

No I meant that restart thing


----------



## goobimama (Jul 1, 2008)

@Azeem or someone who wanted this: Imagewell, a free application, can crop your image to the given dimention. However, I don't think you can actually drag out a selection. Actually why don't you use Photoshop and be done with it? You could also use Pixelmator I guess.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey Macboys.. wasn't 10.5.3 relesed a few weeks back.. what's up with this new 10.5.4 update... And why don't you guys (Arya & Milind) throw some lights on iWork and Keynotes (gotta love that application).. Keynote is gr8 yaar.. can you tell me any tutorial site related to Keynote..


----------



## goobimama (Jul 1, 2008)

I take it they released 10.5.4 (not such a big update, just 60MB) to get ready for the iPhone 2.0 software and MobileMe.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 1, 2008)

So this new mouse that I purchased, well, it's awesome.

@Azeem:
Doing it in Photoshop or Pixelmator would be fairly simple. 
1. Open the image in either of the two.
2. Create a new canvas with the dimensions you need
3. Cut/copy the layer from the original file into this new canvas.
4. Move it around to fit in the exact area you want.
5. Hit 'Save As'


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 1, 2008)

Should i try to download 10.5.4 again? Last time I did the system failed!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 1, 2008)

What you mean the system failed? As in the update failed to install? Try downloading it directly from the apple site then.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 1, 2008)

Did you reach the part where it tells you to restart your Mac ? Did the system fail after that or it failed to download the update altogether ?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 1, 2008)

Okay didn't see this:


> Oh My God
> What just happened!
> I was updating when a dark screen came wiping down and then a dialog box came up telling me to restart by holding down power button
> After I restarted there was another dialog box telling me that Mac OSX quit unexpectedly. Was there a problem when I was updating? Are my files lost? DO I HAVE A VIRUS!!!(unlikely, I think)Please help guys



That was a kernel panic. Sometimes associated with hardware, but I don't think its the case with you. For now I would suggest you don't update to 10.5.4. Just wait it out and see if there's a fix in the horizon.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 1, 2008)

@arya, goobi, preshit

Thanks for your suggestions, I can now have my wallpaper the way I want it 
-------

10.5.3 took more than 1gb on my already shrinking hard drive and now we have 10.5.4, is it worth ??. I didn't see any changes after upgrading to 5.3!!


@goobi

When do we get mobileme ?

And for those who have no idea what MobileMe, push email, push contacts are, go to apple.com and download the MobileMe guided tour in HD and enjoy


----------



## goobimama (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't think the 10.5.4 update will take up much space. In any case you will have to update sooner or later, cause MobileMe is gonna require it for sure. 

@azeem: The plan is already underway. Lets hope I can make the arrangement to buy it from amazon.com > Ship it to someone in the USA > get the code so we can create the accounts.

Update: Carolyn has replied. She has agreed to me shipping the .Mac box to her place. So I'm already on Amazon.com trying to place the order. Let's hope there isn't any jhanjat with my credit card.

Another update: Done! Gonna be shipped within 5-9 days via Free Super Saver shipping. Cross thy fingers....


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 1, 2008)

so I should not download the update? Alright
what are the fixes in the update?

@aayush, I changed my avatar to make you happy!


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 1, 2008)

So does that mean it is time to rejoice ?


----------



## dinesh72 (Jul 1, 2008)

How do I get my e mails including various folders in hotmail sync/copy to my mac account?


----------



## aryayush (Jul 1, 2008)

You don’t. That’s what you get for using an email service as crappy as Hotmail. It supports neither IMAP nor POP3. Switch to Gmail, as you should’ve a couple of years ago.



iMav said:


> According to analysts (Indian) the iPhone would be costing above 21k. Their reasoning is that in India the iPhones aren't subsidized and the call charges are very low as compared to the US. The US Cell cos. make their money through their call charges which are way higher than India.


Well, that analysis assumes that Apple has any clue about the Indian mindset and how to sell products in India—and they don’t.



hellknight said:


> Hey Macboys.. wasn't 10.5.3 relesed a few weeks back.. what's up with this new 10.5.4 update...


Apple has always been quick with the updates. Not the resting on their laurels type, you see. 



hellknight said:


> And why don't you guys (Arya & Milind) throw some lights on iWork and Keynotes (gotta love that application).. Keynote is gr8 yaar.. can you tell me any tutorial site related to Keynote..


Apple has their own fairly decent set of tutorials reading available on their website.



jamesbond007 said:


> 10.5.3 took more than 1gb on my already shrinking hard drive and now we have 10.5.4, is it worth ??. I didn't see any changes after upgrading to 5.3!!


Yeah, minor point updates don’t bring any drastic new changes, but they’re good for your system. So don’t question anything, just install them.

This update weighs in at less than a hundred megabytes anyway.



jamesbond007 said:


> And for those who have no idea what MobileMe, push email, push contacts are, go to apple.com and download the MobileMe guided tour in HD and enjoy


That’s not high definition.



cooldudie3 said:


> I changed my avatar to make you happy!


LOL! That wasn’t necessary. I was just kidding. 



cooldudie3 said:


> so I should not download the update?


Yeah, if it was what caused the kernel panic, it might be a good idea to sit this one out. It’s not too major an update anyway.


----------



## narangz (Jul 1, 2008)

Aayush said:
			
		

> Why? What do you need a .mac account for?



Just signed up for the trial to check what's so special in it. 



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> Oh! I'm sorry . 32 bit has more softwares & much better driver support.



Well I never had a problem with any application on XP x64 or Vista x64. I am using the x64 versions. Almost all of the manufacturers have drivers for the x64 versions. Not sure about Mac.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 1, 2008)

Boot Camp does not support Windows XP x64. I think it supports Vista x64, but I’m not sure.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 1, 2008)

What will happen to my iDisk's contents if I don't renew my subscription to Mobileme next year ??

Wonder where drgrudge is ?? I miss his pretty face


----------



## aryayush (Jul 1, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> What will happen to my iDisk's contents if I don't renew my subscription to Mobileme next year ??


Everything will be permanently deleted.


----------



## prasadvenkatraman (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello all, just joined this thread and the Mac Group.
Was wondering how one gets the profile thing done up for this thread


----------



## aryayush (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello and welcome, Prasad! 

You’re a Mac user?


----------



## prasadvenkatraman (Jul 1, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Hello and welcome, Prasad!
> 
> You’re a Mac user?




yes I am arayush, converted to a mac a year ago and never looked back

Sorry  Aryayush ..spelled your name wrong in the last post


----------



## goobimama (Jul 1, 2008)

Fill out your details in the format on the first page and Aayush or myself (yeah boy, I can do that now!) will take care of the rest.

@narangz: No point checking it out now. Its still in the .mac stages. MobileMe will come soon though...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 1, 2008)

@Goobimama,no software support?Then why do those  Apple freaks talk about HD videos on their site?
@Aayush,Lack of resources?2Gigs Ram,Core2Duo 2.8 Ghz.Is there any lack of resources?


----------



## prasadvenkatraman (Jul 1, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Fill out your details in the format on the first page and Aayush or myself (yeah boy, I can do that now!) will take care of the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## goobimama (Jul 1, 2008)

Array baba. You can play all kinds of HD videos on the mac. The apple trailers are especially awesome. Just that you cant play bluray or hddvd discs.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 1, 2008)

@Milind

Man your signature scares the hell out of me


----------



## aryayush (Jul 1, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Goobimama,no software support?Then why do those  Apple freaks talk about HD videos on their site?


Both Milind and I have an impressive library of pure high definition content that plays spectacularly well on our Macs.



Sunny1211993 said:


> @Aayush,Lack of resources?2Gigs Ram,Core2Duo 2.8 Ghz.Is there any lack of resources?


Yes, the RAM is only _OK_ if you’re going to be running Windows in a virtual machine, so VMware is better suited for you. If you had, say, 3-4 GB of RAM, then your machine would’ve been ideal for virtualisation.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 1, 2008)

Wonder why Prasad is still on 10.4.11 !


----------



## aryayush (Jul 1, 2008)

prasadvenkatraman said:


> *Name:* Prasad Venkatraman
> *Age:* 38
> *Location:* Pune/Goa
> *Website:* N/A
> ...


Updated. 

You’re still running Tiger? And you own an iPod mini? Cool!

---------

Where’s Mehul these days? Is he around or should he be struck off the list?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 1, 2008)

Mehul as I know him is a freebird, mostly non-techie. So foruming is not his usual cup of tea. He's off to Ladakh I think on a photo shoot so we might not be seeing him for some time to come...

@azeem: Don't worry. All macboys get immunity from banning (except for Aayush, cause his post count scares the hell out of _me_!)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 1, 2008)

@Aayush,I haven't bought this freakin awesome Mac for running Windows Pi$$ta and suxP on it. And what did you exactly mean by lack of resources?


----------



## aryayush (Jul 1, 2008)

Didn’t I just explain that? I only said it with respect to virtualisation. In general, your Mac has absolutely mind-blowing specifications. 

P.S.: Not anywhere near my super-iMac though. 



goobimama said:


> All macboys get immunity from banning (except for Aayush, cause his post count scares the hell out of _me_!)


Oh, you’ll catch up. Even I’m surprised though. I remember when I’d joined this forum in 2005. I used to look at people with one thousand posts to their credit and wonder how it was possible to ever achieve that.

Now, thanks in large part to this thread, I’ve amassed quite a post count fortune and feature in the top ten list on the entire forum. 8)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 1, 2008)

@Aayush,4GB DDR2 800MHz SDRAM,C2D 3.06(OCed 2.8,more heat ,yeaah),8800GS(kewl!),1TB HDD(Even I can fit into that),this is cool but I could not buy this one coz it isn't available even on order here!
In Australia(Sydney),I went to an Apple store and tried out all the Macs.When I asked them about the 3.06 Ghz iMac,they told that they sell it only on order.Same was the case with Mac Pro.

5000 spams and more coming!!

@cooldudie,Are you Indian or what?


----------



## aryayush (Jul 1, 2008)

It’s very readily available on order in India. You just have to categorically state that you’ll either buy that or nothing at all. Trust me, even the guy you bought it from, Shoaib, was reading to sell me a 3.06GHz iMac with the exact specifications I needed.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 1, 2008)

ReallyBbut not worth talking now as I have already bought this one and am quite satisfied with it.Performance is great.2GB and 4GB RAM didn't make any big difference on my PC.2GB is enough.8800 GS surely is good but 2600 Pro is more than enough to suffice OS X needs.How will a GPU enhance OS X's performance?We can't play games on OS X.Can we?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 1, 2008)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Both Milind and I have an impressive library of pure high definition content that plays spectacularly well on our Macs.



Yaar tum logon ke Macs par daaka daalna padega. I started my HD collection from February, when I upgraded to H500, but mine is not a huge library. 

Who are the iPod Touch winners of the Digit Anniversary issue ??


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks like a new macboy has arrived! How many does that make now?


----------



## aryayush (Jul 1, 2008)

Ten, I guess, including Mehul.



Sunny1211993 said:


> 2GB and 4GB RAM didn't make any big difference on my PC.2GB is enough.


It’s not a PC. And you can always upgrade the RAM to 4GB in future anyway. 



Sunny1211993 said:


> 8800 GS surely is good but 2600 Pro is more than enough to suffice OS X needs.How will a GPU enhance OS X's performance?We can't play games on OS X.Can we?


Yes, you can. Not as many or varied as you can on Windows, but there are quite a few games available for Mac OS X. And a graphics card does boost the overall performance of the system too, specially when Snow Leopard comes along and makes good use of the powerful GPU.

-------------------

I’ve installed PicLens for Safari. How do I launch it?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 2, 2008)

^^ I have a feeling it doesn't work with the 4.0 Developer Preview. I tried it with firefox and it is amazing!

-----------

Here's a little anecdote for you guys to chuckle at. When the BSNL guy came over to check my connection, he couldn't figure out some stuff. So he calls his boss at the exchange and is explaining the situation,
"Yes sir. No link is coming here. Only one light is coming. *Internet Exploiter* light not coming. Yes sir. Okay sir."

And I'm thinking, wow! We could use this guy in the forum fight club!


----------



## hellknight (Jul 2, 2008)

@goobi, you own a mac dude or you've converted to windows??
I think that BSNL dude was referring to Safari as IE.. man.. BSNL should employ some professionals in this field...

What does Apple Protection Plan cover for Macs? Do they also cover physical damage.. for eg. falling of laptops etc..


----------



## goobimama (Jul 2, 2008)

^^ He wasn't really talking about a browser at all. He was talking about the internet (PPPoE light according to some) light on the router. 

As for Protection plan, it is the same warranty just extended to 3 years. Physical damage and such are not included.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 2, 2008)

hey macboys, check this out
*tv.truenuff.com/mac/

@goobi
i thought internet exploiter meant ie


----------



## goobimama (Jul 2, 2008)

^^ array yaar. Can't you put the pieces together? 

As for recent news, I got my first kernel panic after a long time (second in total, if anyone is counting). I blame it on the .4 update.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 2, 2008)

arey i got what you were trying to explain.. about da adsl light..


----------



## goobimama (Jul 2, 2008)

Well I think he meant to say Internet Explorer, mispronounced it, but is obviously using the term for any thing remotely close to the internet. 



			
				prasad said:
			
		

> Location: Pune/Goa


Did I read you right. Are you a Goan? Khuisollo re tu? Ani ho mek gheon kite kortai?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 2, 2008)

Alright, that link was very abusing!


----------



## prasadvenkatraman (Jul 2, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Well I think he meant to say Internet Explorer, mispronounced it, but is obviously using the term for any thing remotely close to the internet.
> 
> 
> Did I read you right. Are you a Goan? Khuisollo re tu? Ani ho mek gheon kite kortai?





Sadly, dont have the privilege of being Goan, 
But lived in Goa for 6 years and still go to Goa once a month 



aryayush said:


> Updated.
> 
> You’re still running Tiger? And you own an iPod mini? Cool!




Ipod mini was first foray into Apple products... keep if for sentimental reasons
Will probably upgrade to Leopard in a month or so.  Newbie to Mac and sill working my way through it.

Question:  I have a backup of my Apps, when I install 10.5 do I need to re-install Apps or would they be unaffected?  (Like I said- Newbie so need help)


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 2, 2008)

Gotta read this!:

*iPhone 3G on sale 8 a.m. July 11; no-contract iPhone on tap*


> The $199 price sure sounds great, but it doesn’t apply to everyone. Get the detailed pricing structure here.
> 
> Looks like we'll have to get up bright and early to buy the new iPhone. Also, AT&T says a "no-commitment" iPhone is "coming soon."
> 
> ...


Read more @ Yahoo Tech

I am freaked out! I cannot believe this price. No wonder they said they would sell for 199 and 299. They had a trick up the sleeve!

_Put into quotes, cropped out an excerpt, and added source link. Please do it yourself in future - goobi_


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 2, 2008)

aryayush said:


> It’s not a PC. And you can always upgrade the RAM to 4GB in future anyway.


No need.2GB is enough!


aryayush said:


> , you can. Not as many or varied as you can on Windows, but there are quite a few games available for Mac OS X. And a graphics card does boost the overall performance of the system too, specially when Snow Leopard comes along and makes good use of the powerful GPU.


I know all the games for Mac(from known game developers).2600 Pro can handle them all at highest details.I play urban terror on OS X and works great.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 2, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> No need.2GB is enough!.


2GB Enough ?  dude, this is not 2006. This is 2008. 2GB is enough for just a single OS, not for running two or more OSes at a time. And this applies to all PCs, weather the PC is a Dell PC or a Mac PC. Because all use MODERN operating systems.


Sunny1211993 said:


> I know all the games for Mac(from known game developers).2600 Pro can handle them all at highest details.I play urban terror on OS X and works great.


What GFX chip do you have on your mac pc ? Like all OSes, 8600GT can handle any game at modest to high resolutions, and 9600GSO can handle even crysis at good resolutions.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jul 2, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> 2GB Enough ?  dude, this is not 2006. This is 2008. 2GB is enough for just a single OS, not for running two or more OSes at a time. And this applies to all PCs, weather the PC is a Dell PC or a Mac PC. Because all use MODERN operating systems.



Running two or more OSes at a time?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 2, 2008)

I've been running Parallels+XP on my Mac with just 2GB and I can say that it is enough. Of course if I were using it regularly, 4GB would be better cause I can't work with a lot of apps and documents open while having the virtualisation being done as well...

@ankur: He means virtualization.

@cooldudie: Always post just an excerpt of the story, provide the source link and put the content into quotes.



> Question: I have a backup of my Apps, when I install 10.5 do I need to re-install Apps or would they be unaffected? (Like I said- Newbie so need help)


If you go in for the upgrade option, it will keep everything just the way it is while upgrading to Leopard. However, I would suggest you do an "Erase and Install" option which will do a fresh install of Leopard. 

If you however do plan on doing the upgrade, nothing wrong with that, then make sure you do not have AppEnhancer installed (usually comes with Shapeshifter app).


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 2, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> 2GB Enough ?  dude, this is not 2006. This is 2008. 2GB is enough for just a single OS, not for running two or more OSes at a time. And this applies to all PCs, weather the PC is a Dell PC or a Mac PC. Because all use MODERN operating systems.
> 
> What GFX chip do you have on your mac pc ? Like all OSes, 8600GT can handle any game at modest to high resolutions, and 9600GSO can handle even crysis at good resolutions.


As I said earlier,I don't at all intend to run Windows on my iMac.It was just for fun that I tried Parallels Desktop.Got it?And 2GB to run Mac OS X is much more than enough.Mind you this is not windows which runs at snail speed even with 4GB RAM installed.This is OS X.Its virus-free and damn fast!I feel no difference running Linux on 1,2 or 4GB RAM.I have tried Ubuntu on all of my PCs and it runs as well on 7600 GS,1Gig RAM as it does on 8800GTS 512 G92 and 4Gigs RAM.I  don't feel much difference coz I don't do GPU and GPU intensive work.
There is nothing like Mac PC.Mac and PC are totally different platforms.
I have ATI Radeon(AMD) 2600 Pro 256 MB DDR3.I consider it to be quite good.
As far as gaming is concerned,I am not interested in gaming on my iMac at all!I just want to play music,watch movies,Chat,Surf and Photoshop on my Mac.
I have a gaming PC which beats the hell out of every single game with an exception of crysis with pawns even the most powerful PCs


----------



## goobimama (Jul 2, 2008)

Okay 10.5.4 update is giving me a lot of problems. So for those of you who haven't updated yet, stay away. Third kernel panic now...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 2, 2008)

No problems here.Updated yesterday afternoon and iMac is running as happily as ever!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 2, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> As I said earlier,I don't at all intend to run Windows on my iMac.It was just for fun that I tried Parallels Desktop.Got it?And 2GB to run Mac OS X is much more than enough.Mind you this is not windows which runs at snail speed even with 4GB RAM installed.This is OS X.Its virus-free and damn fast!I feel no difference running Linux on 1,2 or 4GB RAM.I have tried Ubuntu on all of my PCs and it runs as well on 7600 GS,1Gig RAM as it does on 8800GTS 512 G92 and 4Gigs RAM.I  don't feel much difference coz I don't do GPU and GPU intensive work.
> There is nothing like Mac PC.Mac and PC are totally different platforms.
> I have ATI Radeon(AMD) 2600 Pro 256 MB DDR3.I consider it to be quite good.
> As far as gaming is concerned,I am not interested in gaming on my iMac at all!I just want to play music,watch movies,Chat,Surf and Photoshop on my Mac.
> I have a gaming PC which beats the hell out of every single game with an exception of crysis with pawns even the most powerful PCs


cool 

in that case, I recommend you chuck windows out of paralells and remove paralells itself. use it if thee wants on ubuntu. I am not into VM wars, so I dunno bout the virtualbox vs vmware vs paralells war, so I got no comments on paralells quality.

do you use the imac pc as a TV ?

PS: so you got 3 PCs - a killer pissta gaming rig, a retro mainstream PC with ubuntu and a good looking imac ?


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 2, 2008)

Yea, no problems here either. Rather, it has reduced the spinning beach balls of Safari.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 2, 2008)

The spinning beach balls of Safari disappeared for me the day I upgraded to the Safari 4 Developer Preview.



goobimama said:


> @cooldudie: Always post just an excerpt of the story, provide the source link and put the content into quotes.


Thank _you_!

@cooldudie3, whoever wrote that article did it for his own benefit and posting it in full here deprives him of that. Please do not do so in future! And edit your post and add a link to the original article, at the least.



Sunny1211993 said:


> I have a gaming PC which beats the hell out of every single game with an exception of crysis with pawns even the most powerful PCs


Why do you use that “mad” smiley so frequently? It doesn’t exactly reflect a very charming personality of you. Use it very sparingly. I don’t know about you but I’m not very tolerant of people typing “phuck off” in reply to one of my posts and affixing it with one of those red faced smileys. 

If you disagree with someone, you can always state your case politely and without using rude expletives and smileys.



Sunny1211993 said:


> No problems here.Updated yesterday afternoon and iMac is running as happily as ever!


@goobimama,
Same here.

--------------

*Behold, the Revolutionary Apple Wireless Touchboard Concept*

If the article is any good, please use one (or more) of those “share this article” options at the bottom. I would appreciate it very much. Thank you!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 2, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> cool
> 
> in that case, I recommend you chuck windows out of paralells and remove paralells itself. use it if thee wants on ubuntu. I am not into VM wars, so I dunno bout the virtualbox vs vmware vs paralells war, so I got no comments on paralells quality.


Already removed Parallels



MetalheadGautham said:


> you use the imac pc as a TV ?


Ahhhh!There is no iMac PC brother!!iMac and PC are totally different platforms to the core!
No,I don't use it as a TV.I got a 32" full HD LCD



MetalheadGautham said:


> : so you got 3 PCs - a killer pissta gaming rig, a retro mainstream PC with ubuntu and a good looking imac ?


Right!



aryayush said:


> Why do you use that “mad” smiley so frequently? It doesn’t exactly reflect a very charming personality of you. Use it very sparingly. I don’t know about you but I’m not very tolerant of people typing “phuck off” in reply to one of my posts and affixing it with one of those red faced smileys.
> 
> If you disagree with someone, you can always state your case politely and without using rude expletives and smileys.


Sorry but iPhone 3G 8GB for <10K is ..........asking for just too much from Apple!
And that smiley thing,ahh,try playing crysis,You will know how much it pains when you spend 1.2 lac on a PC to find that this fuggin game still doesn't run properly on highest settings!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 2, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Already removed Parallels!


Good job.


Sunny1211993 said:


> Ahhhh!There is no iMac PC brother!!iMac and PC are totally different platforms to the core!!


iMac is also a PC. The only difference is that it runs macintosh OS and has a laptop HDD instead of a desktop HDD. And it is branded with apple logo. Internally, both function the same way. And yes mac uses EFI instead of BIOS, but so do many linux boxes.


Sunny1211993 said:


> No,I don't use it as a TV.I got a 32" full HD LCD


Wow, I got the exact same thing 


Sunny1211993 said:


> Right!


Damn. It must be hard to keep track of your data. Have you got an internal LAN in your house ?


Sunny1211993 said:


> Sorry but iPhone 3G 8GB for <10K is ..........asking for just too much from Apple!


There are hidden costs. The price in advertisements may be 10k, but that does not mean thats all you need to pay. The overall cost of ownership for its 2 years is much much more than the average 10k phone like the Moto ROKR E6.


Sunny1211993 said:


> And that smiley thing,ahh,try playing crysis,You will know how much it pains when you spend 1.2 lac on a PC to find that this fuggin game still doesn't run properly on highest settings!


I know how it feels. I felt the same thing in a different flavour when I bought MY pc.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 2, 2008)

I have got a WiFi setup,Time Capsule

I am shifting to a new house in a week or so and will have to move my iMac.Is there any problem with moving it around?In car I mean.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 2, 2008)

> Is there any problem with moving it around?In car I mean.


None that I know of. I've taken my iMac in the car twice to the Apple store. 

@Gautham: Please stop calling the Mac a PC. I know its internals are very similar, but a Mac is a Mac. There's no two ways about it. And at least for this thread, let's refer to Windows PCs as PCs cause it keeps the confusion out.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 2, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Have you got an internal LAN in your house ?


Wow! A LAN setup! These things still exist? I never even thought of it as an option when I was wondering how to get my house all networked up. Wi-Fi is the way to go.

---------------------

*This is just plain freakin’ awesome!*


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 2, 2008)

@Aayush
You mean the article I posted is a fake? 
-------------------------------
What is the beast way to position the dock? I tried many ways but the magnification bugs me, but I really like it. I tried hiding the dock but I don't like moving the mouse to the bottom of the screen all the time
--------------------------------------
@Goobi
Thank you for reminding me. I will do so in the future.



goobimama said:


> None that I know of. I've taken my iMac in the car twice to the Apple store.


But one iMac is very heavy!



> @Gautham: Please stop calling the Mac a PC. I know its internals are very similar, but a Mac is a Mac. There's no two ways about it. And at least for this thread, let's refer to Windows PCs as PCs cause it keeps the confusion out.


A mac is not a PC at all. Which is why Apple hates Microsoft and Microsoft hates Apple.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 2, 2008)

> But one iMac is very heavy!


Well 10KGs is not much. I think the 24" is 17KG or something. Anyway, best way is to use the box it came in. It makes for a perfect carry case along with the useful handle and such. Otherwise keep it face down on the seat covered with a soft cloth.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 2, 2008)

ok, you can lift that by yourself?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 2, 2008)

aayush said:
			
		

> This is just plain freakin’ awesome!


I didn't quite understand what happened there. So the cube is cool but is made out of duct tape?



cooldudie3 said:


> ok, you can lift that by yourself?


The iMac is not heavy man! Of course I can lift it by myself. With one arm. Even with someone tickling me.


----------



## iMav (Jul 2, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I didn't quite understand what happened there. So the cube is cool but is made out of duct tape?


I guess, he sent the actual award to his HQ and they sent back to him a duct taped box replica.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 2, 2008)

I have the box my iMac came in but no thermocols to fix it inside the box
24"iMac is about 14KGs and I better carry it in my hands.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah, and that’s awesome. 



cooldudie3 said:


> You mean the article I posted is a fake?


Umm… no. When did I insinuate that? I was just reiterating what Milind already said—do not post the full article here (just an excerpt will do) and always credit the author/publication for it.



goobimama said:


> The iMac is not heavy man! Of course I can lift it by myself. With one arm. Even with someone tickling me.


LOL! It’s stuff like this that you say every once in a while that totally has me ROFL.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok, I'll stop by an apple store and try to pick up one!

By posting the full article will give the guy credit?
--------------------------------------------
How do I use OpenOfice for mac?
This X11 thing opens and then the whole system freezes! Shud I use NeoOffice rather than OpenOffice?


----------



## narangz (Jul 2, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> By posting the full article will give the guy credit?



Just an excerpt in a quote & a link to the page of the original website. Just like goobimama edited your post.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=874064&postcount=6241


----------



## aryayush (Jul 2, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> By posting the full article will give the guy credit?


*This is the reason* why posting the full article is harmful for its author. 



cooldudie3 said:


> This X11 thing opens and then the whole system freezes! Shud I use NeoOffice rather than OpenOffice?


Yes, you should.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 2, 2008)

I used XSlimmer to free up some space occupied by Apps, and boy I managed to free up around 1.5 GB!! The 2 unsuspecting app that took huge amounts are Mail and iTunes. I don't remember the exact amount freed from iTunes but it was more than 100MB, it is now at 34.5MB. Mail now is 24.7MB, earlier it was more than 250MB. More importantly, they all work fine without any loss in performance or features.

With this, I get the idea that the next time I get to install Leopard, I must uncheck all the languages except English and save a few 100 Mbs.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 2, 2008)

ok thank you!

^^
Wow I didn't relize iTunes and Mail took up so much!


----------



## aryayush (Jul 2, 2008)

*iPhone*3G*. A Guided Tour.*

*img365.imageshack.us/img365/2019/iphone3ghero20080701nh7.jpg​


----------



## goobimama (Jul 2, 2008)

NeoOffice is the OpenOffice port for Mac OS X. So you don't need X11 and all that. So yeah, go for NeoOffice if you don't find iWork awesome enough.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 2, 2008)

Which is better? NeoOffice or iWork
NeoOffice is free!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 3, 2008)

Well you can try out iWork for 30 days and see whether it is worth the $80 that Apple charges for it.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 3, 2008)

@cooldude
iWork is much better, you will love it

Oh I saw that 3G guided tour on apple.com today afternoon and since then looking at my watch and waiting to see that 2:30 AM .. Man, I love those guided tour videos from Apple. Got 2 videos!! Awesome


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 3, 2008)

the new iphone 3G seems very attracting
but after reading the article I found on Yahoo Tech I really have to think again!


----------



## aryayush (Jul 3, 2008)

*Video Ringtones For iPhone Revolutionize Answering Your Phone*

This is just plain awesome and works as advertised! The playback is smooth and the phone does not become slow or anything. When a call comes in, a video playing on the screen (on the iPhone’s brilliant screen) looks cool. The only drawback is that you might get so engrossed in the video that you might forget to Accept the call. 

The graphic accompanying the Gizmodo story shows that iTunes ad that featured Coldplay playing as the call comes in. The video is occupying the full screen, i.e. it’s a vertical video in the iPhone screen’s exact resolution. How do I crop my own videos like that? Do I have to use iMovie or something?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 3, 2008)

Owsssum! I think Quicktime can crop out video for you. 

And here's something weird. Just as I was reading the first paragraph, the first thing that came to my mind was using the iTunes Coldplay video as a videotune! I guess I must send in my resume to Gizmodo!


----------



## aryayush (Jul 3, 2008)

Just to make it clear, when I say it’s cool, I mean in a “useful for the occasional showoff” kind of way, not in general. Video ringtones are a _bad_ idea when it comes to practicality—they drain your battery (something that is a very valuable resource on phones) and distract from the main purpose of a phone. I’ll probably just keep it around till I’ve showed it off to everyone I can and then get rid of it.



goobimama said:


> I think Quicktime can crop out video for you.


No, I don’t think it can. Please let me know if you can figure out a way to do it, either using QuickTime Player or any other application.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 3, 2008)

Well I'm not at home at the moment, but if Quicktime can't do it, maybe you could use ScreenFlow the screencasting app to crop out the video. I'm pretty sure its got cropping capabilities...

Also, can anyone point me to a good easy to use *working* app for converting video for iPhone on Windows? My friend wanted one of these and most of them just don't work. Also something for making ringtones.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow looks Awesome!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 3, 2008)

OMG! This is just mindblowing! For those of you who don't frequent TUAW, here's an awesome widget from iSlayer.

*www.islayer.com/images/software/screenshots/organized.jpg

*Organised*
Take care of the little jobs with Organized, a new widget from iSlayer featuring a calendar with events, world clocks, notes and to do's. The calendar and to do's utilise OS X's inbuilt databases, so they're always in sync with iCal and Mail. The world clock uses our very own database with over 700 locations.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 3, 2008)

This is definitely mindblowing! I am sooo going to download!


----------



## aryayush (Jul 3, 2008)

Can we not talk about widgets please?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 3, 2008)

^ Heheh! Still walking around with that problem eh! Well let me tell you that this widget is totally out of this world. Everything is so smooth! Its like having an iPhone in your dashboard...


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 3, 2008)

That is Sooooo Right!

How do you guys get that Apple Logo as a letter? I had to copy it form you guys


----------



## goobimama (Jul 3, 2008)

Option+Shift+K = 


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 3, 2008)

Thank you!
i just realized that the Social Group is dead. I wonder what the forum made it for...
-------------------
So, anyone interested in buying the iPhone 3G?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 3, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I have got a WiFi setup,Time Capsule
> 
> I am shifting to a new house in a week or so and will have to move my iMac.Is there any problem with moving it around?In car I mean.


I still recommend lan. And why did you get time capsule ? With 3 computers and hoarding of stuff, is 1TB enough ? 

I  doubt there will be any issues moving the iMac. Just pack it well. I moved my 32" full HD TV  in my car. I also moved this damn heavy computer in my car. Soft seats help. 


goobimama said:


> @Gautham: Please stop calling the Mac a PC. I know its internals are very similar, but a Mac is a Mac. There's no two ways about it. And at least for this thread, let's refer to Windows PCs as PCs cause it keeps the confusion out.


If I call an apple computer a mac, a sun computer a solaris workstation, and a windows computer PC, can you please help me think of a new name for a linux computer ? 


aryayush said:


> Wow! A LAN setup! These things still exist? I never even thought of it as an option when I was wondering how to get my house all networked up. Wi-Fi is the way to go.
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> *This is just plain freakin’ awesome!*


WiFi has security issues. I am still skeptic of something which my neighbour can hack into.
I recommend LAN any day. You might need to use a few wires, but you don't risk anything.


cooldudie3 said:


> A mac is not a PC at all. Which is why Apple hates Microsoft and Microsoft hates Apple.


You mean I don't use a PC nor do I use a Mac ? COOOOOOOOL


----------



## goobimama (Jul 3, 2008)

Look mate. This is not a fight club thread. This is a discussions thread for anything and everything related to Apple. We do not care what people call a Linux workstation or notebook or watch. This is about Apple and its products. If you feel like arguing about this, go create a thread in the Fight Club section and argue your heart out. 

As for LAN vs Wifi, I find the protection to be pretty good. I'm sure Mr. Kandolkar's son and Mr. Steven's two year old is not reading Hacking for Dummies so I'm pretty safe. Besides, not easy to hack a mac you know...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 3, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Look mate. This is not a fight club thread. This is a discussions thread for anything and everything related to Apple. We do not care what people call a Linux workstation or notebook or watch. This is about Apple and its products. If you feel like arguing about this, go create a thread in the Fight Club section and argue your heart out.
> 
> As for LAN vs Wifi, I find the protection to be pretty good. I'm sure Mr. Kandolkar's son and Mr. Steven's two year old is not reading Hacking for Dummies so I'm pretty safe. Besides, not easy to hack a mac you know...


ok, ok. keep calling an apple computer whatever you like 

#1. What if he IS ?
#2. I know. Mac needs whole 2 HOURS to get hacked.

Get real. People REALLY paranoid about security NEED LAN.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 3, 2008)

_--edited by goobi. No hurling abuses at other members--_


----------



## aryayush (Jul 3, 2008)

I disagree. Hackers are, and always have been, the backbone of the computing industry. Bill Gates, Linus Torvalds, Paul Allen and Steve Wozniak are all hackers and look at what they made possible. 

It's unfortunate, however, that the term has come to signify people with malicious intentions in recent times.



MetalheadGautham said:


> Get real. People REALLY paranoid about security NEED LAN.


Except that normal, sensible are NOT that paranoid security. If I have sensitive that I want secured, I guard access to it with an awesome password. That's all the security I need. Get real indeed.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 3, 2008)

I mean hackers that violate the computers and make things that are not allowed. Like installing Mac OSX on a PC, a Hackint0sh. Or creating trojans and viruses to steal info and passwords.
--------------------------------
I asked a long time ago about Safari and it's tabs. I hate pressing command every time I press a link. Any way to force a link to open in a tab rather than window? Also how do I surf in full screen?


----------



## dinesh72 (Jul 3, 2008)

I've downloaded iphone 3g small tour and watching it last three days part by part. Where is it located on my mac?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 3, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Also, can anyone point me to a good easy to use *working* app for converting video for iPhone on Windows? My friend wanted one of these and most of them just don't work. Also something for making ringtones.


Use Anyvideoconverter Free.It can convert almost every format to every other format.It cannot match Visualhub as it is quite slow but can be used on temporary basis (Kaamchalaoo) as there is no alternative to it.

Just convert the given Video to mp4 format and sync to iPhone and done!


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 3, 2008)

How can I make websites open in safari in tabs without pressing command all the time?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 3, 2008)

@dinesh72
I assume that you've downloaded it from apple.com, in that case the video should be in you user's downloads folder. like say /dinesh/Downloads. If that doesn't help there is always Spotlight for your help, type its name in spotlight and you will go to its location

@cooldude
I believe you want to open links from apps in new tab, Go to the general preferences in Safari and in the botton select 'Open links for applications in a new tab in the current window'


----------



## aryayush (Jul 3, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> How can I make websites open in safari in tabs without pressing command all the time?


*Psst, Safari 3.1 is a single window wonder*

You’re welcome.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 3, 2008)

^^^ Oh thats a nice one!! Really wanted this 
Stopped reading Macuser for sometime now, I felt most stories appear first on TUAW and then on Macuser, am I wrong ??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 3, 2008)

Can I use GPS on my current iPhone with 2.0 firmware or do I need the new 3G iPhone?
BTW what are the other features in 3G iPhone except 3G?
Can I unlock my iPhone 2.0FW with Pwnage tool?

I am having some probs with Skitch.After taking the snap,how to upload it on the net?


----------



## iMav (Jul 3, 2008)

*Mac Office 2008 First Look*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 3, 2008)

iWork 08 is better.


----------



## iMav (Jul 3, 2008)

So use it! No one is holding a gun to your head and telling you to use something else.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 3, 2008)

@sunny: You just have to hit the Share button and it automatically uploads to the skitch server. 

@cooldudie: Watch it. No hurling abuses at members just cause you got a mac. 

@gautham: As for the Mac that was hacked in 2 minutes, well if you haven't read the story right it required the mac to actually visit a malicious web page. Without it for a WHOLE DAY the Mac was untouchable.

@dinesh72: Are you playing the video within the browser or something? Cause in that case you will require Quicktime Pro to save the file. You can also look at the Activities (Cmd+Opt+A) and try the grab the direct url from there.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 3, 2008)

dinesh72 said:
			
		

> Can I use GPS on my current iPhone with 2.0 firmware or do I need the new 3G iPhone?



I don't think the iPhone has GPS built in. GPS is built into iPhone 3G



			
				dinesh72 said:
			
		

> BTW what are the other features in 3G iPhone except 3G?



You mean other than 3G..right ??
Well, the best one to tell this is the iPhone 3G guided tour on Apple.com



			
				dinesh72 said:
			
		

> Can I unlock my iPhone 2.0FW with Pwnage tool?



iPhone hacker will test the 2.0 firmware and unlock its features once its released by the Apple. So some folks prefer not to jump and upgrade to 2.0 and wait for the iPhone hacker's instructions.

iPhone users should correct me if I am wrong


----------



## narangz (Jul 3, 2008)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Wow! A LAN setup! These things still exist? I never even thought of it as an option when I was wondering how to get my house all networked up. Wi-Fi is the way to go.



Well wired network setup is better in terms of speed & health issues. God knows what these Wi-Fi rays do to our body. 



MetalheadGautham said:


> WiFi has security issues. I am still skeptic of something which my neighbour can hack into.
> I recommend LAN any day. You might need to use a few wires, but you don't risk anything.



Wi-fi can be made pretty much secure. All one needs is a little bit of knowledge. If one is paranoid about security then he/she must know that even telephone/internet lines can be hacked


----------



## iMav (Jul 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> WiFi has security issues. I am still skeptic of something which my neighbour can hack into.


The guy is not getting proper coverage at his house and you are talking about neighbors


----------



## dinesh72 (Jul 3, 2008)

@goobi
yes, I was playing the tour within the browser. Right click on the video gave me an option to save it as quicktime movie. 
I was so much fascinated by these apple tutorials(aperture 2) and I was watching them over the internet everytime I needed them, now on I would probably save the files for later reference.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 3, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> Stopped reading Macuser for sometime now, I felt most stories appear first on TUAW and then on Macuser, am I wrong ??


No, you aren’t. But it’s the writing style that differs. Dan Moren, Dan Pourhadi and David Dahlquist generally write articles that will have you chuckling. In the Apple-related journalism industry, there are a few big players and not a lot of variety in the news, so you get repeat versions of the same stuff all over the place. It’s up to you to decide which source you enjoy the most—be it Ars Technica, Engadget, Gizmodo, MacUser, TUAW or one of the many others vying for your attention (and the resultant advertising revenue). 



Sunny1211993 said:


> Can I use GPS on my current iPhone with 2.0 firmware or do I need the new 3G iPhone?


You need a new iPhone 3G.



Sunny1211993 said:


> BTW what are the other features in 3G iPhone except 3G?


GPS and supposedly better reception, speakers and battery life.



Sunny1211993 said:


> Can I unlock my iPhone 2.0FW with Pwnage tool?


Yes, you can.



iMav said:


> The guy is not getting proper coverage at his house and you are talking about neighbors


Point. 

Those of you who are defending a wired network setup and prefer it over wireless, use the later for a month and then report back. Let’s see you going back to the messy, tied down nature of the wired world after that. Going wireless is right up there, just after the decision of switching to a Mac, in the list of the best technology related decisions I made in my life.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 3, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Those of you who are defending a wired network setup and prefer it over wireless, use the later for a month and then report back. Let’s see you going back to the messy, tied down nature of the wired world after that. Going wireless is right up there, just after the decision of switching to a Mac, in the list of the best technology related decisions I made in my life.


Try transferring about 1-2GB data over wireless and then "report back". And you don't even need to do it for a month! 

But if you aren't into heavy data transfer then Wifi is the way to go. My home is completely wireless, the desktop/laptops/smartphones etc. But when I need to transfer some heavy data I use an external hdd as I can't afford to run wires across my home. Tho I hate all the wires thingy I won't deny the fact that nothing beats a gigabit wired connection when heavy data transfers are involved.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 3, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Those of you who are defending a wired network setup and prefer it over wireless, use the later for a month and then report back. Let’s see you going back to the messy, tied down nature of the wired world after that. Going wireless is right up there, just after the decision of switching to a Mac, in the list of the best technology related decisions I made in my life.


Wireless is OK if you just want to sync a little data. But not for other use. I think its good if you have highly encrypted wireless connection for Internet and laptops, but for desktops which you KNOW will be sitting at the same place, wired is the way to go. A mixture of wired and wireless is damn useful if you ask me.

If you are building a house, you can try more "innovative" stuff like these common telephone point in every room thing. Just replace the telephone point with a data access point. 


infra_red_dude said:


> Try transferring about 1-2GB data over wireless and then "report back". And you don't even need to do it for a month!
> 
> But if you aren't into heavy data transfer then Wifi is the way to go. My home is completely wireless, the desktop/laptops/smartphones etc. But when I need to transfer some heavy data I use an external hdd as I can't afford to run wires across my home. Tho I hate all the wires thingy I won't deny the fact that nothing beats a gigabit wired connection when heavy data transfers are involved.


+1


----------



## goobimama (Jul 4, 2008)

Woah woah woah! What's this about transferring and all that? I transfer stuff from my Wireless iMac to the Wired PC all the time and it has never bothered me in any way. Speed sure is not the greatest, but its not that slow either. And I transfer huge files, usually 4.3GB or 8GB (  ).

The thing with Mac desktops is that there is only 1 wire coming out of it. So adding another is really heart breaking. That's why I didn't bother adding another wire on my PC which has upwards of 50 wires crawling around.

Although I will give you this. Axel came over the other day with his notebook and wanted to transfer a lot of stuff from my iMac to his Vista notebook. However, when the time remaining thing showed 4 hours we immediately succumbed to connecting it over a direct PC-to-Mac LAN connection . 

One more thing that makes this wireless world really good for Macs is the firewire connection. If you ever need to transfer a huge amount of data from one mac to another, just connect it over Firewire. And that's not all. You can even do this after you have started the transfer over Wifi and decided that its too slow. FW is the fastest way to transfer anything and the cable isn't usually long and weildy to manage. Of course you can also keep a metre long Ethernet cable for the purpose.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey Macboys.. Just wanted to know that Mac's Mighty Mouse and Wireless Keyboard will work in Linux or Vista?? I want to buy them... the keyboard looks gorgeous.. and is that keyboard backlit.. like one on Macbooks?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 4, 2008)

Not sure about the keyboard (which is not backlit), but the mouse definitely works. Although it is pretty expensive so I don't see why you would want to go in for one.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 4, 2008)

yaar.. i took a demo of iMac in Chandigarh a month ago.. and I was pretty impressed.. the keyboard was cool.. If the mouse is expensive.. then definately i'll go for the keyboard..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 4, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Not sure about the keyboard (which is not backlit), but the mouse definitely works. Although it is pretty expensive so I don't see why you would want to go in for one.


well, most distros have support for mac hardware. So it makes lots of sense to get a mightly mouse so that you can enjoy the mouse which is MEANT to be customised with the MOST customisable OS.

Price is no bar when it comes to enthusiasts


----------



## goobimama (Jul 4, 2008)

Ultrathin laptop showdown


> When it comes to laptops, ultrathin is in -- particularly since the launch of Apple's MacBook Air earlier this year. As might be expected, though, the Air isn't the only game in town -- skinny laptops are available from a variety of other vendors.
> However, stylish doesn't always mean functional. You needn't look further than the latest style in women's shoes to know that what looks good isn't necessarily comfortable. Is the MacBook Air with its ultrasvelte shape actually as comfortable to use as larger, more traditionally shaped laptops? And, come to that, what about its competitors? How easy are they to use?...
> 
> ...To find out how these thin notebooks really rate, we asked the usability experts at Perceptive Sciences , an Austin user experience testing firm, to run the Air and two Windows-based ultrathin laptops -- the Lenovo ThinkPad X300 and the Toshiba Portege R500-S5002-- through a gamut of hands-on tests with 20 independent users.
> So how does the much-ballyhooed MacBook Air stack up against its competitors? Here's what we learned.


Read more...

A nice read when you having nothing spectacular to do...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 4, 2008)

hellknight said:


> Hey Macboys.. Just wanted to know that Mac's Mighty Mouse and Wireless Keyboard will work in Linux or Vista?? I want to buy them... the keyboard looks gorgeous.. and is that keyboard backlit.. like one on Macbooks?


Mighty mouse works great in Linux. Keyboard is all confusing if you've never used a Mac before that you'll end up searching for keys all the while 

Both work in well in Linux and Windows provided your hardware doesn't haf any incompatibility.


----------



## prasadvenkatraman (Jul 4, 2008)

goobimama;874383}If you go in for the upgrade option said:
			
		

> Thanks Milind... will try the upgrade option first and then can always do a fresh install if things dont work out well ("things dont work out well" <--  Windows talk )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 4, 2008)

The mouse and the keyboard look really cool. But I don't need one since I have a macbook pro!
---------------------
@Aayush,the command is not working, any problems here?


----------



## prasadvenkatraman (Jul 4, 2008)

aryayush said:


> You need a new iPhone 3G.



I am sure you guys already have this on the IPhone... but just tought I would mention it anyway.  
Poor man's version of GPS with Google maps integrated 
LocateMe App for IPhone
uses the Cellular towers to triangulate your position 
not highly accurate but at least gives you an idea of where you are on a non GPS enabled IPhone


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 4, 2008)

on my ipod touch I have this wifi thing in maps to guess where your area is. At my home they were nowhere close! They use your wifi to guess


----------



## narangz (Jul 4, 2008)

prasadvenkatraman's signature said:
			
		

> Remember: Amateurs...built the ark. Professionals...built the Titanic



Nice signature


----------



## prasadvenkatraman (Jul 4, 2008)

@narangz...thanks.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 4, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Try transferring about 1-2GB data over wireless and then "report back". And you don't even need to do it for a month!


 Lolz.


You also forgot that going with WiFi is also more costly then Wired Lan.It does sounds ncie to go with a completely Wireless environment but it is also not justified everywhere.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 4, 2008)

When you have a laptop, Wifi at home is very reasonable, but for internet only.
I use Wifi for my Vaio and MacBook but my PC is wired lan. Also , since MacBook is my primary computer, whenever the need arises to transfer files ( 8GBs ) from MacBook to other computers, I will always trust and use Crossover cable. I made a very small cross over cable of around 32cms.
I have the Wifi and wired stats with me :

On Wifi, the max avg speed I got when transferring files is 900kbps
On Wired, the max avg speed is more than 7Mbps.

Coming to security, I don't care as I know that I am the only techie, in 10km radius of my house 

BTW, this discussion sucks, for one Wifi or Wired is a personal choice and secondly, its an apple thread.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 4, 2008)

prasadvenkatraman said:


> been using a great App for converting videos to Iphone.  It allows for cropping resizing and setting Vidoe and Audio bitrates...
> called ISquint  found at www.isquint.org
> been working great for me


I already have VisualHub, which is the elder, paid sibling of iSquint. Do you know _how_ to crop videos in iSquint?



cooldudie3 said:


> the command is not working, any problems here?


Just launch terminal, copy paste the whole thing, hit return and relaunch Safari. There’s no reason why it shouldn’t work. Are you sure you’re using Safari 3.1?


----------



## prasadvenkatraman (Jul 4, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I already have VisualHub, which is the elder, paid sibling of iSquint. Do you know _how_ to crop videos in iSquint?



Though I have not cropped vids in Isquint, when you click on the Advanced tab it first swears at you and then opens up this box to the side where the first options are "Crop"

Enter the values for Top,right, left and down, and the resulting vid is that much smaller or cropped... 
you can also set the height and width below this 
Just did it with a small .Mov file and it seemed to work

I attached a screen cap of the Isquint control panel... But not sure if it shows up in the thread


----------



## goobimama (Jul 4, 2008)

Btw, you can crop videos in VisualHub. Just select Advanced Options (not used to it right?) and specify how much you want to crop.



gx_saurav said:


> Lolz.
> 
> 
> You also forgot that going with WiFi is also more costly then Wired Lan.It does sounds ncie to go with a completely Wireless environment but it is also not justified everywhere.


Wifi costs hardly anything these days. A Linksys WRTg2 router costs just 2.8k and can support both wired and wireless networks. What's the point of getting a notebook if you're going to hold it down with wires?



prasadvenkatraman said:


> I am sure you guys already have this on the IPhone... but just tought I would mention it anyway.
> Poor man's version of GPS with Google maps integrated
> LocateMe App for IPhone
> uses the Cellular towers to triangulate your position
> not highly accurate but at least gives you an idea of where you are on a non GPS enabled IPhone


The google maps application itself does this. The locate me button in the Maps application brought it down a 1km radius on the map which I'm sure will be much closer in a city or some place where there are more towers...


----------



## aryayush (Jul 4, 2008)

That button in Google Maps works on your iPhone? It doesn’t on mine. 

-----------------

I’m so stupid! I did look at the VisualHub advanced settings and saw the Crop option but couldn’t figure out what numbers it was asking for.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 4, 2008)

And now, thanks to Prasad and Milind, I have. Milind and Preshit, let me know if you want me to email the ‘Viva la Vida’ iTunes video, perfectly formatted and cropped exactly right for VideoTone, to you guys. Look at this:

*img92.imageshack.us/img92/2901/vivalavivabycoldplaylc1.jpg


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 4, 2008)

Why would I say, "No"?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 4, 2008)

I connect my DSL Router to Time Capsule for WiFi as told by Apple.How to set it up without having the DSL router and by just directly plugging in the ADSL cable?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 4, 2008)

@ Aayush
Oh, Crap
I am using safari 3.0.4, sorry!

What is that? Is that a video or a picture?


----------



## aryayush (Jul 4, 2008)

It’s a screenshot of a video.



Sunny1211993 said:


> I connect my DSL Router to Time Capsule for WiFi as told by Apple.How to set it up without having the DSL router and by just directly plugging in the ADSL cable?


You don’t. The Time Capsule doesn’t have an inbuilt modem, unfortunately.

-------------------------

Wow, this is surprising! The AirPort Extreme ships with a giant power adapter while the Time Capsule does not. This doesn’t make any sense.

And Milind was right, the most major problem with my Time Capsule’s range is that neither my Mac nor my iPhone is capable of accessing 802.11n networks. If they were, the Time Capsule would’ve been able to reach them far and wide.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 4, 2008)

So,Please tell me a good Netgear or D-Link Router within 1.5K.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 4, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> So,Please tell me a good Netgear or D-Link Router within 1.5K.


You don't need a router btw. Just a modem. The D-Link one that I've used seems fine for such purposes. No disconnections, and good speed.

----------
Wow! Aayush I now know what you felt like when you recovered that TextEdit document after the power chord yanked off. Some might be knowing that I've been attacked by Kernel Panics ever since I updated, and today was nothing different. I was typing a document in textedit when suddenly the screen went dark. Holy mother of! Once it came through I thought of copying it off the dark screen on a piece of paper, but then I thought I'd toy with fate. 

The document was recovered right up to the last character! Awesome!


----------



## aryayush (Jul 5, 2008)

Awesome indeed. Not the constant kernel panics though. Call AppleCare, dude.

-----------------

*The iPhone 3G Guided Tour Under a Microscope*


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 5, 2008)

@Milind

Heyy man, I am getting impatient...can't wait to get that 4GB cloud over my head, do we have to wait till july 11 or what ??


----------



## aryayush (Jul 5, 2008)

Here’s my email to the MacUser HQ. Kindly glean the information of importance to you.

“Just when you start thinking you have everything under control, something ruddy well comes along.

My MacBook Pro’s power cord has been frayed for a while now and I had been meaning to get it replaced before it died on me. Unfortunately, for me that means having to go to Kolkata from Siliguri via train, giving the frayed power cord and notebook to them (the display is not uniformly backlit, light sensors are malfunctioning, casing is loose and SuperDrive does not burn DVDs, among other minor issues) and getting it back in God knows how many weeks! 

So, now that the power cord is completely dead, I have no way to power my MacBook Pro and no immediate plans to go to Kolkata. I have another PC in the house that other lower beings (like my brother and sister) use but I haven’t used it in several years and I’m not about to start now. And I just can’t write anything without Exposé, drag-and-drop stuff, the OS X interface and the special symbol options of the Mac keyboards anyway.

What this means is that I’m now going on an indefinite and forced hiatus. I hate to do so but have no other choice. I’ll try to go to Kolkata ASAP and get it fixed. I’ve also ordered a new 24-inch iMac (3.06GHz, 1TB, 4GB, NVIDIA 8800GS—totally pimped out!) and it’s being shipped from Singapore. I’ll return to writing as soon as I can lay my hands on either of my Macs.

Till then, Sayonara! Do me a favour and keep MacUser in good shape, will you?

I have exactly one hour and six minutes of life left in my MacBook Pro’s battery now…


P.S.: I’ll still be available on aryayush at mac dot com if anyone needs to reach me, in case the iPhone gets launched in India or the Government of India launches a new satellite or something, you know.”

So, uh, bye bye! See you on the other side. I’ll still be visiting from the iPhone every now and then, but don’t expect too many replies.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 5, 2008)

How to change the region code of DVD drive more than 5 times?I have set it to Region Code 1.I think it is the ideal region code.Now I am inserting an original DVD and it is asking me to change region code and says that only 4 more region code changed left.How the hell do I play my DVDs.Phuck DRM!When I insert the DVD a D.box pops up for region code change and crap,when I close it my DVD is thrown out!!


----------



## aryayush (Jul 5, 2008)

iPhone 3G lines are already starting to form in the U.S.A.. Freakin’ nutters!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 5, 2008)

Spam karne ke liye tujhe yehi thread mila tha?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 5, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> @Milind
> 
> Heyy man, I am getting impatient...can't wait to get that 4GB cloud over my head, do we have to wait till july 11 or what ??


Dude Amazon said 5-10 days shipping. So one has to wait. Out here .Mac costs 9.5k or so (4.6k for single user license). I had to get it from there. Hold on, the box should reach the hands of the special one soon enough...


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 6, 2008)

^^^ hmm Thanks.

@dinesh72

Forget changing the region code of DVD Player, the other thing you could do is to set VLC Player as your default app for playing DVDs. Thats the best solution for you.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 6, 2008)

aryayush said:


> iPhone 3G lines are already starting to form in the U.S.A.. Freakin’ nutters!


I sooo wish I could queue up in line waiting for something...

-------
So anyone gone widget hunting lately? Catch anything good? If you have, share it. For now I've just got iStat Pro and the Organiser thing...

Currently downloading Localhostr and MyTube widgets...

Wow! Localhostr widget is really good. Just drag and drop any file into it (upto 50MB) and it uploads it and gives you a copy link button. Plus it has a neat little interface. Just uploaded some pictures and they went through like a hot knife through butter. 

Although I guess it will be a sort of useless tool once we get our iDisk thing ready


----------



## hellknight (Jul 6, 2008)

@array yush

ya the americans want to create a sort of guinness record for the longest line for buying a product of the most days...


----------



## prasadvenkatraman (Jul 6, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> How to change the region code of DVD drive more than 5 times?I have set it to Region Code 1.I think it is the ideal region code.Now I am inserting an original DVD and it is asking me to change region code and says that only 4 more region code changed left.How the hell do I play my DVDs.Phuck DRM!When I insert the DVD a D.box pops up for region code change and crap,when I close it my DVD is thrown out!!




disable autorun in the System Preferences
Sys Pref -> CD -> Insert Music/Picture/DVD -Set to Ignore
use VLC and open DVD's

oops...  Eager to answer and realised that Jamesbond already took care of the query


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks Azeem and Prasad.I have Region code 1 which I set for the time.Is it ok?Does the initial region change also count?I saw that I can change it only 4 more times now.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 6, 2008)

^^^ Trust me its not okay!! I am warning you again... don't mess with the region code settings. Region 1 is for US DVDs, now, what if you play an Asian DVD ?? You will need to change the region code again !!. The max no of times you can change the region code is 5, and once its done your DVD drive is permanently locked to its latest region code and you will not be able to change it again. It won't change even if you freshly install the OS or upgrade the firmware 

Best Solution:

Use VLC as the default DVD Player 

Safari Magic
--------------

Just noticed this today. Drag a Safari tab downwards and release, it opens in a new window!! Works like Magic


----------



## goobimama (Jul 6, 2008)

^^ You see that _now_!!!


----------



## krazzy (Jul 6, 2008)

aryayush said:


> ...giving the frayed power cord and notebook to them (the display is not uniformly backlit, light sensors are malfunctioning, casing is loose and SuperDrive does not burn DVDs, among other minor issues)..


Those are a lot of issues for something that costs so much. My Compaq laptop cost me half of what the MacBook Pro must've cost Aayush and yet in two years of owning it only the left hinge has become loose. I guess unlike in Sony products, high price of Apple products does not guarantee reliability.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 6, 2008)

Although it does sound like a long list, the fact of the matter is that my notebook is perfectly functional. All of these are sidey issues and are all covered by warranty. I’m kinda glad, actually, that my APP paid off.

Of course, it would’ve been much better if I hadn’t had to buy that either in the first place, but I guess you can chalk that up to it not being a perfect world. Also, I have the first generation MacBook Pro and Apple has been known to mess up their first generation products, which is why I waiting for the iMac refresh before ordering it.

And, in any case, like I always say, it’s the software that makes me want to buy Apple products, not the hardware. It’s 90% software and 10% hardware.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 6, 2008)

@Azeem,I CAN play Asian DVDs(hindi movies) with region code 1!Now what?
These movies( the ones not working on Mac) aren't working on my Blu-Ray player either.Same region code prob.
BTW,hat region code have you set on your MB?Goobi,Arya and all other Macboys tell your region code settings too.PLEASE!!
Does the first region code selection count as 1 of the 5 chances?Goobi told me to select Region 1.So I did!Now what?

 How to play DVDs with VLC?Whenever I insert a DVD and click play button,it pops up like this

*img.skitch.com/20080706-fti7jkfn2euascgsui5685scah.jpg

WTF!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 6, 2008)

Me don't use the DVD drive at all. Anyway, if its a one time thing then check out Handbrake, where you can rip the DVD and then watch it...


----------



## narangz (Jul 6, 2008)

Select Disc in the VLC player windows which pops up when you press play.

I never selected a region code on my PC's DVD writer. If I want to play region specific DVDs there are many softwares out there for Windows to play region specific DVDs even if region code is permanently locked.

You can also find such apps for Mac, I guess.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 6, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Those are a lot of issues for something that costs so much. My Compaq laptop cost me half of what the MacBook Pro must've cost Aayush and yet in two years of owning it only the left hinge has become loose. I guess unlike in Sony products, high price of Apple products does not guarantee reliability.



My Compaq Laptop gave me problems in the second month of purchasing it. The screen had problems and I had to even get the keyboard replaced. Now that it's out of warranty, the screen has problems again. On the other hand, my Mac Mini has had no big problems, other than the DVD Rom being replaced.
Not just computers, but most hardware devices are like this. My SHARP branded TV never gave me any problem in the 8 years that I was using it. We sold that to get a SONY and problems knocked on the door in the third month itself.

Hardware devices are always unpredictable. And, these problems are one-off cases. You can never predict what will happen to the device, irrespective of the company. You have to realize that most of the components are manufactured from others and assembled together.

Design and Software are one of the many reasons why Apple Products are priced higher than the others. A one-off case doesn't necessarily mean that all the products manufactured will have the same issues. *tries to keep a straight face*


----------



## goobimama (Jul 6, 2008)

krazzy said:
			
		

> whatever you said


The difference between problems on a Mac and problems on a PC, is the service. Not sure about Aayush, but I just called up my Apple store, told em that my keyboard's keys have gone a little hard, and within the week the guys at the store offered to drop off the keyboard at my place. 

As for the Compaq that we had before the iBook, they were asking for 3k to replace the faulty floppy drive 3 months after purchase (when actually it was just a faulty driver which one guy fixed later on).


----------



## aryayush (Jul 6, 2008)

There used to be _floppy drives_ on notebooks?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 6, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Me don't use the DVD drive at all. Anyway, if its a one time thing then check out Handbrake, where you can rip the DVD and then watch it...


What about Mactheripper?I used it.It sukked!


----------



## krazzy (Jul 6, 2008)

Still. When you are paying an arm and a leg, one of your kidneys and your small intestine to get one of these products, you'd expect the product to be free of such faults, wouldn't you? And if Apple is skimping on the quality of the hardware, where is exactly all the money that people spend on their products going?


----------



## narangz (Jul 6, 2008)

IMHO, no electronic product can be guaranteed to be fault free.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 6, 2008)

All the moser baer movies(PAL) are working on my DVD drive(Region 1).Indian DVDs are working without any probs.So are the other Reion 1 DVDs.!!
The DVDs I bought were from Region 2 (Europe).They aren't working on my Mac,My DVD player,Blu-Ray player and only working on Dad's Vista notebook.Grrr.....
VLC is giving errors.WTF!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 6, 2008)

Array then change your region code na! You can change it upto five times. Losing two chances isn't going to do much to your drive...

And from what I hear, handbrake is better than mactheripper. But I haven't used either so I can't say.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 6, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Still. When you are paying an arm and a leg, one of your kidneys and your small intestine to get one of these products, you'd expect the product to be free of such faults, wouldn't you? And if Apple is skimping on the quality of the hardware, where is exactly all the money that people spend on their products going?


They are not skimping on the hardware. Man, you can tell the product is of high quality. But stuff breaks, of course. And it’s not like it broke right away or anything. It’s been two years already.

As long it doesn’t break right out of the box and they fix everything for me without any hassle when and if it does, I’m fine with it. I’m paying for the design of the hardware, the software and the integration of the software and hardware and I’m getting what I paid for. Even the hardware feels absolutely solid and of top notch quality.

As for the money, well, it’s going into the company’s coffers as profits.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 7, 2008)

@Sunny

I am not sure of the Moser Baer DVDs but Hindi movie DVDs that you can play must be Region Free DVDs or may be pirated dvds ( which again are region free ), and thats why they play on Region 1 setting.

For you DVD Player, just google search for '<Brand Name> <Model No> DVD Player Hacks'
and you will find steps to set it to Region 0, i.e. Region Free.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 7, 2008)

Just updated to iTunes 7.6.2 yesterday and now I find that On-The-Go playlists get synced back to iTunes! This is a nice turn of events. Now if only they allowed one to rename that playlist right from the iPhone, that would be great.

And Aayush, why do you feel the On the Go playlists are difficult to create? Seems pretty simple to me.


----------



## prasadvenkatraman (Jul 7, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> All the moser baer movies(PAL) are working on my DVD drive(Region 1).Indian DVDs are working without any probs.So are the other Reion 1 DVDs.!!
> The DVDs I bought were from Region 2 (Europe).They aren't working on my Mac,My DVD player,Blu-Ray player and only working on Dad's Vista notebook.Grrr.....
> VLC is giving errors.WTF!



My Macbook Pro DVD region is set to 1.  The Moser Baer DVD's are region free so they will work on any drive.  Make sure you have disabled Autorun on DVD's in your system preferences.
Insert a DVD (any Region),  open VLC and select File -> Open Disc-> OK
it should work

Even if the Screen like you showed pops up, go to the Disk Tab and just click OK

Of course..you could rip the DVD and watch it, like milind said..... Handbrake is a great software.  Excellent for ripping DvD's.  Much much better that mac ripper.  Have used both.

If you use Windows... load DVD43, it removes the region protection for DVD the minute the disc is inserted.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 7, 2008)

My USB from my PC is read only. I cannot cut or delete things. What can I do. Is the read/write permission not set right?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 7, 2008)

Does the initial region selection also count in 5 Region changes?Why should I change from Region 1 to any other region when all the DVDs are playing except the Europeans ones I bought.
I am able to play moserbaer,eros and all the Hindi Movies DVDs(Originals).
@Azeem,Will surely search for the hack.But it will void my warranty.Am I right?


----------



## aryayush (Jul 7, 2008)

It’s partitioned in the NTFS format. Either install MacFuse and NTFS-3G or, preferably, format the USB Stick using FAT32, which can be read and written to by both Mac OS X and Windows.

@goobimama,
You should just be able to hit some button on the ‘Now Playing’ screen to add the currently playing song to the On-The-Go playlist. What you have to do now is downright convoluted. You’re supposed to manually select which songs to add from your library of five thousand songs just buy looking at their titles? _Ridonkulous!_


----------



## narangz (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes the initial selection also counts. India's region code is 5, AFAIK. It seems Moser Baer DVDs aren't region locked.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 7, 2008)

Visual Hub and Handbrake are both stuck on on scanning initial title
 with both the DVDs.
*img.skitch.com/20080707-d191kb9fytbbkdhnijjn37qje9.jpg

*img.skitch.com/20080707-fydy9w1ei6b8qe9rgb3jeg22hr.jpg

VLC is giving some read access errors.

I am screwed up.These are working on my Windows PCs and Lappies but not on the mighty iMac.
This is the limit of 'Haramkhori' from Apple.They charge us big bucks for their Macs which don't even have region free DVD drives.Furk!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 7, 2008)

@Sunny 

Changing the region code on your DVD Player won't void its warrenty, and why would you care about the Warrenty of a DVD Player, most of them give 'selfless service' for years 

Moser baer DVDs are region free as said by some guys here, DVDs downloaded from p2p will almost always be region free, so they will be played on any region locked drives

Visual Hub works perfectly for me, try copying the dvd contents to hard drive and then convert. Never tried handbrake on Mac


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 7, 2008)

^^
Where is the solution to the problem?I told na,it is stuck on scanning title.Not going any further!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 7, 2008)

The problems depicted in the above screenshots could exist for multiple reasons. Just let go the problems for sometime and start with a fresh mind. Again no solutions... ha ha ha


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 7, 2008)

Anybody tried Limewire for  OS X?I just installed it and it's quite cool!Since,OS X is virus-free,we can use Limewire to its fullest!


----------



## iMav (Jul 7, 2008)

Been using it for quite some time now.


----------



## dinesh72 (Jul 7, 2008)

@sunny
you've got copy protected dvd and that is why visualhub or other softwares are not able to scan it. Sometime they do scan but many times they fail. 
My exp with visualhub is if you keep the quality settings to go nuts it gives you trouble, sometimes even at the end like never gonna finish it!!! Try standard setting but again doubtful as your dvd is probably copy protected.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 7, 2008)

aayush said:
			
		

> @goobimama,
> You should just be able to hit some button on the ‘Now Playing’ screen to add the currently playing song to the On-The-Go playlist. What you have to do now is downright convoluted. You’re supposed to manually select which songs to add from your library of five thousand songs just buy looking at their titles? Ridonkulous!


Even I thought it was like that. The thing is, once you tap the On the Go playlist option, it springs up a Songs list. If you tap on the Artists button at the bottom, then you can scroll through your artists and select songs that way. Or you can select songs from playlists or whatever. 

As for adding the Now Playing song to the On the Go, that behaviour is something I'd like to see in iTunes itself, but its not there and I don't think anyone is listening…

Activation key for .Mac is here! I've asked Preshit to make the account. Crosses fingers!


----------



## aryayush (Jul 7, 2008)

Congratulations! See if you can get ‘milind@me.com’ though. Don’t use “goobimama”. There’s a good chance this might end up being your permanent email address.



Sunny1211993 said:


> I am screwed up.These are working on my Windows PCs and Lappies but not on the mighty iMac.
> This is the limit of 'Haramkhori' from Apple.They charge us big bucks for their Macs which don't even have region free DVD drives.Furk!


Yeah, and like you yourself said earlier, neither does Sony. This is an issue with DRM, not Apple or your Mac. All these big companies, like Apple and Sony, can’t afford to not abide by the law. They’ll be sued into oblivion by the content providers like NBC and Warner Bros. if they go around providing DVDs not locked to specific regions.

Don’t blame Apple for the flaws of DRM.



Sunny1211993 said:


> Anybody tried Limewire for  OS X?I just installed it and it's quite cool!Since,OS X is virus-free,we can use Limewire to its fullest!


Yeah, but it sucks. It’s a crappy Java application. If you can bear to use an application with an interface as horrible as that one, you don’t really care for Mac OS X’s awesome user interface.


----------



## dinesh72 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey goobi
don't forget my id dineshnandoskar@mac.dom 
am i going to get new id or this id will be converted to family pack?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 7, 2008)

@Dinesh,Hey!You guessed right,those DVDs are copy protected.So...................the only way to run them is to run on my PC which I am doing.
All the Hindi Movies are region free and run on region code 1.So,no need to change the region code.

@Aayush,Undoubtedly,Mac OS X user-interface is awesome.Limewire ain't bad either.Anyways,I already removed it.Torrents and RS rule!

During .mac signup,it asks from CCard which ,unfortunately,I don't have.Any help?


----------



## aryayush (Jul 7, 2008)

Dude, it gives you the option to skip that step.


----------



## dinesh72 (Jul 7, 2008)

for .mac trial of 60 days ccard info is not required. i've signed it just recently.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 7, 2008)

He’s signing up for the full account, not the trial. He got it for free with his iMac purchase.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 7, 2008)

If the MacBook is getting a refresh, how long do you think will it take to hit the shelves?

I've begun my quest to get myself a MacBook. Need to sell off my PC and my Mac Mini. Let me know if you guys have any takers.


----------



## dinesh72 (Jul 7, 2008)

^^OIC
last week I went to imagine store and I was not offered any such thing!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 7, 2008)

No,I am signing 60 day trial,even I signed it up!Now tell me,when I enter my serial after 2 months,will this account be extended for 10 more months or whole 12 months?


----------



## iMav (Jul 7, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> If the MacBook is getting a refresh, how long do you think will it take to hit the shelves?
> 
> I've begun my quest to get myself a MacBook. Need to sell off my PC and my Mac Mini. Let me know if you guys have any takers.


The Unicorn Apple Re-seller (opposite Laxmi Ind. Estate) has/had a discount going on for Macs in exchange with PCs. Not sure about the details though.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 7, 2008)

It's something different than the one Apple India has running?


----------



## aryayush (Jul 7, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> No,I am signing 60 day trial,even I signed it up!Now tell me,when I enter my serial after 2 months,will this account be extended for 10 more months or whole 12 months?


Wow, you keep asking questions that have been answered several times.

You’ll get twelve months from the day you enter the activation key, so if you enter it after two months, you’ll get to use it for a total of fourteen.


----------



## iMav (Jul 8, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> It's something different than the one Apple India has running?


I don't know if Apple India is running it.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 8, 2008)

So what did Milind just say ?? did he say we got our ids or what ??

@preshit

Whats the deal for your Mac Mini ??


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 8, 2008)

I told this to goobi, I'll say the same thing here.

I really have no idea what price Apple's hardware sells for. The Mac Mini is 9 months old, still in warranty. Everything works, no problems what so ever. 

How much I get from the sale decides which model of the MacBook I buy. The white one or the black one. And I really don't want to buy the white one.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 8, 2008)

@azeemboy: PM'ed you. Just email preshit and he will take care of the rest.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 8, 2008)

Just look at this:

*stevenscreek.com/iPhone/images/TripLogMain.jpg


Like John Gruber said, “This is not a joke”. Can you imagine crap like this on the iPhone? And then people ask why Apple wants only Mac developers, charges a yearly fee, doesn’t accept all developers and vets all applications before making them available on the App Store. It’s to prevent iPhone users from being subjected to crap like this. These guys, for example, been a “leading provider of software solutions for the Palm Computing Platform” after all—that’s obviously the best they can do.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 8, 2008)

^^ My God! That is horrendous! 

Can anyone recommend some good podcasts?


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 8, 2008)

Take a look at the 'State' options Apple provides while signing up for .Mac

*www.grabup.com/uploads/94ff663a1b0f1db8df11191334da8425.png

-----

OMG ! They actually have an app coming for the iPhone which has been named as G-Spot. Can you believe that?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow G-Spot for iPhone, finally someone discovered G-Spot


----------



## dinesh72 (Jul 8, 2008)

I've sync all of mails from hotmail to entourage but I am not able to sync from entourage to .mac
apple mail opens the mailboxes in entourage but only those which are on my macs hard disk. so i tried copying my mails within entourage from server to my hard disk but the only option i get is move and not copy. anybody knows how to copy hotmail folders to my hard disk in entourage. 
the aim is to get all my hotmails to .mac since I am going to make it an official id soon.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 8, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> Take a look at the 'State' options Apple provides while signing up for .Mac
> 
> *www.grabup.com/uploads/94ff663a1b0f1db8df11191334da8425.png


What is “India region” supposed to mean?

---------------------

So, Dinesh, Milind, Azeem, Preshit and Sunny are all .mac users now. Care to list your .Mac IDs, all of you? I’ll add them to the profile (without ‘@mac.com’ or ‘@me.com’ though) and to my own iChat buddy list.

My ID, of course, is “aryayush”.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll probably be using this as my primary ID, so I've signed up as preshit.deorukhkar


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 8, 2008)

My primary id ( hoping spammers are not following this thread ) is azeemuddin at mac.com

I can't wait for MobileMe launch on Jul 9, 6pm pt so this is what my Dashboard looks like:
*img55.imageshack.us/img55/9731/cupertinotimepm2.png


----------



## goobimama (Jul 8, 2008)

^^ LOL! Ugly, but crazy!

As for the G-Spot application, I had one of those on the PC. The writeup in TUAW is really funny though!


----------



## aryayush (Jul 8, 2008)

The transition will _start_ tomorrow but it won't be launched. The launch date is still Friday 11 July 2008.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 8, 2008)

Whatever it may be, this skitzerella has begun to be excited ever since it was announced on TUAW! For one I can't stand the current MobileMe interface. Okay while its not that bad, I just don't feel like moving to something just half-good.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 8, 2008)

What do you mean ? You don't get push notifications from tomorrow !!

As for MobileMe interface is concerned, I feel the best use of AJAX is in gmail, google maps and then comes mobileme


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 8, 2008)

My .mac id is 'sunnychahal93'


----------



## goobimama (Jul 8, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> What do you mean ? You don't get push notifications from tomorrow !!
> 
> As for MobileMe interface is concerned, I feel the best use of AJAX is in gmail, google maps and then comes mobileme


Didn't you see the guided tour? The interface is way better than Gmail. The only thing that Gmail has going for it is the conversations thing. Although Apple does make do with that by highlighting similar conversations in blue....

And you _do_ get push notifications from tomorrow. 

@sunny: What's with the numbers?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 8, 2008)

goobimama said:


> @sunny: What's with the numbers?


I like em!
iChat not working here.Not even executing.WTH!

*img.skitch.com/20080708-gajdb2bdgkntha8g65bm5ta1bq.preview.jpg
Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## iMav (Jul 8, 2008)

goobimama said:


> @sunny: What's with the numbers?


12th Jan 1993, I guess.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice music library btw! Anyway, what exactly is not working with iChat. You haven't given us a lot to go by with that screenshot of yours...


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 8, 2008)

All 5 .Mac accounts are now active. w00t.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 8, 2008)

See,when I click on iChat icon on the dock it hops up and when I click again iChat does not open.I can see iChat on the menubar but no iChat window opens(pops-up).

Airport card is running at 67 C.Holy ****!It usually runs at 57-58C.Today I put my iMac on sleep mode and when started it,found that Airport card is getting fried!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 8, 2008)

Why you so worried about temperatures? This is not a PC you know. If something happens to the Airport card, you give it back to Apple and get a new one. Unless of course you are holding your iMac on your lap.

As for iChat, does the app itself load? You get the familiar blue dot under the iChat icon in the dock? 

Btw, there's three more people who want to create another .Mac family pack pool. If two more join in, there could be another one of these get-togethers... (that is, ankur, ediz and someone else)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 8, 2008)

Yup,the blue dot is there.I didn't try restarting.Let me see if it helps.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 8, 2008)

If you come online on iChat, I could look at your desktop. Be quick about it though. Cause I'm off to have some soggy chicken...


^Just realised what I said.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 8, 2008)

What are the normal temps for iMac?Mine are 55-65 C!These are when I run my iMac for 5+ hours.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 8, 2008)

Try this
First open iChat, press iChat on the menubar, go to accounts and check to see if your account is checked. 
1. If it isn't, click your account. The iChat window should open. 
2. If the account is checked, uncheck it and go back to the menu and check it again. The window should also open now

It should always open every time you open iChat
-------------------
When I charge my MBP while using it, the top left side gets really hot on skin. Maybe an iMac needs more power, which is why it heats up.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 8, 2008)

Just click on the icon in the Dock and select your buddy list from the Window menu. Or hit Command + 2. iChat is working fine, you just need to make the buddy list visible. 

And will you cut out the temperature crap already? Do you see anyone else here worried about stupid temperatures? Apple products generally operate at very high temperatures. Get used to it. For the last time, that's the way they're supposed to work. If you enjoy worrying about the temperatures so much, Linux might be a better for for you. You're clearly missing having to keep nursing your computer like it's a baby. 

I'm sorry, but I'm just tired of your constant barrage of temperature related questions.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 8, 2008)

Every computer heats up! It is natural
Right now my bottom of my MBP is burning!


----------



## dinesh72 (Jul 8, 2008)

Wheres the 5 gb limit of our .mac family account, it looks like it is 2.5 gb

*img.skitch.com/20080708-g3nrhuahma2pygfj5khtxjgq8w.preview.jpg
Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## goobimama (Jul 8, 2008)

5GB is only for Mobileme, which is set to launch tomorrow. I dont think you will run out of space by then...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 8, 2008)

iChat working fine after the restart.
Anyways,Thank You guys for your help.


----------



## dinesh72 (Jul 8, 2008)

How you guys are going to get those contacts from other mails(hotmail) to sync with .mac?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 8, 2008)

Go to System Preferences > .Mac > Sync. 

Or just wait a day and see what MobileMe brings to the table.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 8, 2008)

Is there any way to get my hotmail on the mail app on my MBP? I previously used Hotmail but couldn't get it to work on Mail


----------



## goobimama (Jul 8, 2008)

> I'm sorry, but I'm just tired of your constant barrage of temperature related questions.


In the words of MetalheadGautham, "+100".

From now on all posts from you regarding temperature or other silly things will be deleted. Mod power abuse, I know. 



cooldudie3 said:


> Is there any way to get my hotmail on the mail app on my MBP? I previously used Hotmail but couldn't get it to work on Mail


All you hotmail users: Seriously? How did you survive so long using that? Anyway, till date there has been no POP3 (forget IMAP!) support for Hotmail accounts so there is no way of getting those mails in there. Since Hotmail does allow Outlook Express on the PC to have some sort of POP3 action, you could figure out a way to do some transferring that way.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 8, 2008)

I know I didn't survive long with it(which is why I switched to Gmail)
Ok TY about it


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 9, 2008)

I read somewhere() that there is a 12 percent off offer on MacBooks and MacBook Pros if you're a student in an approved Indian University. 

If that's true, then the cheapest MacBook comes to around 45K?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 9, 2008)

Boys. Check out the latest post on TUAW about the browser tabs. Pretty neat stuff in there…


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 9, 2008)

@ preshit
yes it is true, you also get a free ipod I think. the ipods are ipod nano 8GB and ipod touch 8GB


----------



## goobimama (Jul 9, 2008)

Holy mother! Look at the smudges on this thing!

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2008/07/iphone_unbox.jpg
aka grapes are sour?

-------------
And I got a little surprise for you guys.... the poll is back!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 9, 2008)

Heyy does anyone here have any idea where this drgrude is ??
I don't see his profile on the first page of this thread too


----------



## goobimama (Jul 9, 2008)

Ashwin seems to have boycotted the forums ever since there was that big hoopla about him and his moderating thing. But that's in the past and let's not discuss that anymore. He however is in good health last I checked, and I assure you that you will see a lot of him in the coming future. That is all.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 9, 2008)

Okay Boys we won't be able to access our .mac accounts from tomorrow morning 6:30am (approx) to 12:30 noon. That means after the lunch we will get our push notifications  That is if my PDT to IST conversion is  correct


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 9, 2008)

Problem here!
My iMac gives me occasional shocks.Mild ones.Keyboard also does that but not doing now as I have plugged iMac into another plug.And I can feel the electric current flowing inside my iMac on touching it's surface.Earthing is properly done.So,no earthing problem.What else might be the problem?Aluminium?
We all know that metals are good conductors of electricity.
During summer season,as the temperatures are high,the metalic wires or appliances like iMac consume the electricity flowing inside them.It is the tendency of the metals to do that.According to Ohm's law,as the temperatures rise,metals start eating up the electricity.That is why there are power cuts in summers.When the temperatures fall low,there is almost no loss of eletricity.When I turn on my AC ,I experience less or no electric current.
Can this be the reason?


----------



## narangz (Jul 9, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> When Iturn of my AC ,I experience less or no electric current.
> Can this be the reason?



Your AC has some problem. It is leaking out the current into the earth wire.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 9, 2008)

I experience currents even when AC is turned off


----------



## narangz (Jul 9, 2008)

You wrote less or no current when AC is switched off


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 9, 2008)

Corrected!


----------



## iMav (Jul 9, 2008)

Earthing problem.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 9, 2008)

Any threat to iMac?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 9, 2008)

regarding the poll , apple mbp military edition


----------



## iMav (Jul 9, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Any threat to iMac?


No. Get the electrician to test the plug point.

@Aayush: Shouldn't the profiles read as - Apple stuff *he'd* like to own.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 9, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> I read somewhere() that there is a 12 percent off offer on MacBooks and MacBook Pros if you're a student in an approved Indian University.
> 
> If that's true, then the cheapest MacBook comes to around 45K?



Any more info about this discount?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 9, 2008)

I have tried in two different plugs but the same problem persists.I am running it via UPS.Should I try plugging it directly into the plug?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 9, 2008)

So you aren't getting shocks after plugging it onto the UPS you say? That is, only UPS, with its plug removed from the wall socket. If you are still getting shocks, then get your mac checked. Otherwise, its faulty wiring.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 9, 2008)

We have living here for 16 years,using toasters,irons ad every freakin appliance.No earthing probs yet.Now I have tried my Mac on the 4th plug point.NO shocks but I can feel my Mac vibrating.This may be due to the fans and Hard Disk rotating.And if the problem persists,Apple I am coming!


----------



## iMav (Jul 9, 2008)

No shocks in other plugs means, WIRING PROBLEM!


----------



## praka123 (Jul 10, 2008)

there is some "transformer"(actually it is not!) which offers a "earthing" for your appliance.it is loong time since I tried electronics(oh!I was a BE ece  ).let me remember .... yeah isolation transformer if I am correct.


> Laboratory rooms, medical facilities, construction sites, repair workshops, mobile electrical installations, and other environments that are supplied via engine-generators where there is an increased risk of insulation faults, often use an IT earthing arrangement supplied from *isolation transformers*.



*wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_use_of_Earthing_Transformer


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 10, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> We have living here for 16 years,using toasters,irons ad every freakin appliance.No earthing probs yet.Now I have tried my Mac on the 4th plug point.NO shocks but I can feel my Mac vibrating.This may be due to the fans and Hard Disk rotating.And if the problem persists,Apple I am coming!



I think your 4th plug point is not earthed.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 10, 2008)

Who out here is psyched about the coming updates! And it feels so awesome that I'm part of both of them with the iPhone and MobileMe! 

*img.skitch.com/20080710-jj54axj1m79eu4enjse6qspebp.jpg


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 10, 2008)

^^Milind, haven't you observed me for the last couple of days ?? I know the best use of MobileMe will be on iPhone or iPod Touch, I have none but still psyched about the whole thing
Its 7:15 AM IST and 6:45 PM PDT, and still the .mac is accessible!! WTH!!


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 10, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> ^^Milind, haven't you observed me for the last couple of days ?? I know the best use of MobileMe will be on iPhone or iPod Touch, I have none but still psyched about the whole thing
> Its 7:15 AM IST and 6:45 PM PDT, and still the .mac is accessible!! WTH!!



Uhh.. start following the news, beta.

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.tuaw.com/media/2008/07/mmlauhch02934092384.png


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 10, 2008)

@Sunny
I recommend you bring your computer to have it checked. Safety is always #1! 
@Milind
Very funny pic!
-----------------------
I really cannot imagine what a macbook aluminum would look like. The macbook pro with a smaller screen, no speakers on the side, smaller trackpad, no hand motions and the word macbook pro to macbook. That looks luxurious but isn't macbook designed for lower end?

What apple could work on is a outstanding, powerful itablet, and a mac handheld just like the HTC one and the and the samsung Q1


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 10, 2008)

Has anyone ever used 1Passwd here? I had one question about it's use.

It is recommended that you use different passwords on different computers and 1Passwrd can generate passwords per website and save it for you in the app. But what happens when you need to access the site from a different computer?


----------



## dinesh72 (Jul 10, 2008)

mobile me is coming! 
*img.skitch.com/20080710-p7df8ag2i96r3dkjgt38758yc2.preview.jpg
Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 10, 2008)

MobileMe should be ready by today afternoon, I've enabled forwarding of incoming mail in my gmail and yahoo to send to my .mac. That means I get push notifications not just for my .mac account but also for my yahoo and gmail accounts


----------



## narangz (Jul 10, 2008)

Is forwarding of mails possible in Hotmail & Yahoo?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 10, 2008)

^^^ I dumped hotmail in the pre-historic era, as for forwarding in yahoo, yes its possible. But, there is a catch here in yahoo, while gmail forwards incoming mail to any other address and keeps a copy in its inbox, yahoo doesn't do this. Yahoo simply forwards the incoming mail to another mail without keeping a copy for itself. Gmail always scores!!


----------



## iMav (Jul 10, 2008)

narangz said:


> Is forwarding of mails possible in Hotmail & Yahoo?


Hotmail, yes. but the catch is that it can be only done to another Hotmail/Live/W/ndows Custom Domain account. Also, like Yahoo! the mail will be deleted from Hotmail.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 10, 2008)

So the moral of the story is the guys whose email accounts are Gmail, Yahoo and .Mac will start having push notifications in just about an hour or so, thanks to MobileMe 
Now I am seriously considering MobileMe renewal next Year!!


----------



## narangz (Jul 10, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> ^^^ I dumped hotmail in the pre-historic era, as for forwarding in yahoo, yes its possible. But, there is a catch here in yahoo, while gmail forwards incoming mail to any other address and keeps a copy in its inbox, yahoo doesn't do this. Yahoo simply forwards the incoming mail to another mail without keeping a copy for itself. Gmail always scores!!



OK. Thanks.



iMav said:


> Hotmail, yes. but the catch is that it can be only done to another Hotmail/Live/W/ndows Custom Domain account. Also, like Yahoo! the mail will be deleted from Hotmail.



Ummm... Thanks. Well actually I wanted to forward hotmail mails to my gmail account.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 10, 2008)

2:45pm IST... me.com still not ready 
Where is the other pshycho ??

3:15 PM still not ready


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 10, 2008)

iMav said:


> No shocks in other plugs means, WIRING PROBLEM!


Wiring problem in Mac or Plug Point?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 10, 2008)

*does using hackintosh not piracy in bombay  does discussing it in this thread allowed?* *yeah ,that fellow only ,a "poser"*
^if didnt clicked ,PM ME! 

ontopic:
*Are Mac users buying the remaining copies of Windows XP?*


----------



## iMav (Jul 10, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Wiring problem in Mac or Plug Point?


Plug point.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 10, 2008)

MobileMe is UP baby !


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 10, 2008)

I am shifting to our new House in a few days which is properly earthed.I don't expect any problems there
BTW is this electric shock harming any hardware inside the Mac?

Can bad earthing damage the Hardware?


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 10, 2008)

Yes, certainly.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 10, 2008)

Mobileme is up? I still get the Service Unavailable page! I was so psyched, I thought it be best that I oversleep. So here I am, a little too psyched for my own good.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 10, 2008)

Update: Apple has just pulled the service offline, for now. I almost logged in


----------



## goobimama (Jul 10, 2008)

> Use iTunes 7.7 to sync music, video, and more with iPhone 3G, and download applications from the iTunes Store exclusively designed for iPhone and iPod touch with software version 2.0 or later. *Also use the new Remote application for iPhone or iPod touch to control iTunes playback from anywhere in your home - a free download from the App Store.*


w0000000000000000000000t! And to think that I had almost almost bought Remote Buddy

*------------------*

Apple's servers must be getting hit so hard right now! Every jackass (=macboy) in this world hitting www.me.com. Well at least now me.com redirects to the "service unavailable" page....

Btw, poor aayush. His internet connection has crapped out so he will miss out on a lot!

*--------------------*

WTF! W0000t and all those others! I'm in!!!! MobileMe!

*Update:* Nope. Looks like its gonna take a while. I just hit the sign in thing and then it kicked me out...

-------------

Mobileme update available but getting it through Software Update is a bit sketchy at the moment. Here's a direct link (8MB)


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 10, 2008)

Been there. Done that even before I posted the Update


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 10, 2008)

Dude!! waiting for this is like hell.. come on apple guys give us MobileMe ASAP!!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 10, 2008)

I think they are making sure all devices are updated before rolling it out officially. So now that the AppleTV update is out, I think we should finally see some MobileMe action...


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 10, 2008)

@iPhone/iPod Touch users

Do you guys use your toy for p2p over your home WiFi ??

Does any of you have subscribed to internet on your phone like GPRS, EDGE thing ??

@aryayush

You must be having fun seeing us go nuts, don't ya ??


----------



## goobimama (Jul 10, 2008)

No way I'm gonna p2p on the iPhone. Why when there is a nice Mac with Transmission ready to go? I guess the only downloading I do on the iPhone is via the iTunes Wifi music store. 

I had subscribed to the EDGE thing. Will start again once I get MobileMe activated.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 10, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> Yes, certainly.


Really?

Is my hardware already damaged?

After posting this ,I called my electrician,he told there is no risk to the Computer.Is he right?


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 10, 2008)

Did iTunes always allow Syncing contacts from Yahoo and Google?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 10, 2008)

Its not a critical risk to the computer, but certain devices plugged in would suffer some consequences. Ask the electrician to do his job of grounding rather than advice you about your Mac. Or maybe it does not work that way ..


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 10, 2008)

This is Nuts, the Apple guys are way behind the schedule !!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 10, 2008)

Still down eh! We need to get the show started people!!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 10, 2008)

Milind and other iPhone users must me flashing FW 2.0 or trying out new apps from App Store while I keep refreshing me.com. I gotta take a break and be back at 10:30pm


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 10, 2008)

No, need to wait until an unlocked 2.0 is out.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 10, 2008)

Not so much. We don't exactly have stock iPhones so installing that new software without any preparation is not possible. Or is it?


----------



## aryayush (Jul 10, 2008)

1. My Mac isn't available; and
2. To top it off, my Internet connection has gone bat-**** crazy for the past two days.

Bullshit!!

So enjoy all of this while I tip-tap away on my iPhone trying to keep up with all the news. I feel like crying. 

And I have so much to say...

I'm now an internationally published author, for instance. The print edition of this month's Macworld magazine has a small column by me, with my name and everything. This is HUGE news for me. 

And all of you who're going crazy about push email -- I don't want to put a dampener on things but it isn't nearly as exciting as you guys seem to think. The App Store is where the real magic is. 

Anyway, bye for now. Hopefully, my Internet privileges will be restored tomorrow. Please pray for me!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 10, 2008)

Prayed!
BTW I am sifting tomorrow.Will go and check the iMac out there tonight.If the same problem persists there,I must call Apple Care.
Can I have the telephone no. please?

Updated to iTunes 7.7 and working quite well as for now


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 10, 2008)

1800 425 0744


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 10, 2008)

That was FAST!


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 10, 2008)

Yea, they call me Mr. Fast. No they don't. Who am I kidding?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 10, 2008)

aryayush said:


> 1. My Mac isn't available; and
> 2. To top it off, my Internet connection has gone bat-**** crazy for the past two days.
> 
> Bullshit!!
> ...


Why didn't you carry your MBP along with you to Kolkata(?)?


----------



## narangz (Jul 10, 2008)

Mobile Me shows the login screen to me. Don't know if it lets you to login. Anyone willing to part with  his account for testing purposes? 

-------

I logged in! Yay! Yipeee!!! 

------
Screen shot:
*i6.photobucket.com/albums/y239/narangz/apple/mobileme.jpg


----------



## goobimama (Jul 10, 2008)

narangz said:


> Mobile Me shows the login screen to me. Don't know if it lets you to login. Anyone willing to part with  his account for testing purposes?
> 
> -------
> 
> ...


I got to that screen as well. Just that it stops responding, and then when you refresh it kicks you out to the other mobileme page.

@aayush: Can't get too excited about the App store right now cause we need it to be jailbroken first. And since that might take a while, I don't want my blood pressure to hit the roof. 

@preshit: All your women friends say that of you. I'm sure its true!


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 10, 2008)

My Sources inform me that Apple currently has an event, ongoing somewhere in [REDACTED] where they are discussing about the implementation of the Education Discount program in Asia for this quarter.

The final decision comes out on Monday.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 10, 2008)

Is there any wake up Alarm thing in OS X?The iPhone alarm is unable to wake me up.I AM TOO LAZY!!I need an alarm which really wakes me up!


----------



## narangz (Jul 10, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I got to that screen as well. Just that it stops responding, and then when you refresh it kicks you out to the other mobileme page.



Don't try to steal my excitement  You paid for it & I am trying that out for free! 
Well, yes it kicked me out after that screen 



goobimama said:


> @preshit: All your women friends say that of you. I'm sure its true!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 10, 2008)

Can I activate my Mobilemee account just by entering my activation code?
The .mac trial gave me only 50MBs to play with


----------



## aryayush (Jul 10, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> Did iTunes always allow Syncing contacts from Yahoo and Google?


It was added in the last software update. 

How come no one is congratulating me on getting published in the Macworld magazine? Here I was, thinking that it blow the roof off you guys' heads. An it ought too.


----------



## narangz (Jul 10, 2008)

aryayush said:


> How come no one is congratulating me on getting published in the Macworld magazine? Here I was, thinking that it blow the roof off you guys' heads. An it ought too.



Missed your post. Congratulations!


----------



## iMav (Jul 10, 2008)

aryayush said:


> How come no one is congratulating me on getting published in the Macworld magazine? Here I was, thinking that it blow the roof off you guys' heads. An it ought too.


Pics or it never happened.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 10, 2008)

^^^ Revenge of iMav!!

Guys go to sleep or watch a blockbuster, MobileMe, looks like not gonna happen today!!

BTW Congrats Arya but I thought you deserved to go a long way...


----------



## din (Jul 10, 2008)

Hearty Congrats Arya.


----------



## dinesh72 (Jul 10, 2008)

Congrats arya, also direct us when the article becomes available on the net

@jamesbond
your dream girl in the avatar? Nice one


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 10, 2008)

Congrats Aayush


----------



## praka123 (Jul 10, 2008)

congrats aryayush  .I really liked to learn your English ,esp vocabulary  .


----------



## iMav (Jul 10, 2008)

A couple of questions:

1. Does iTunes now have over-the-air syncing with the iPhone/iPod Touch?
2. How does one pay for the paid applications over the App Store? How do you pay via the iPhone? iTunes account, I guess.
3. Why is MobileMe still not up?
4. Remote app OS X exclusive?
5. Does the iPhone now bake bread?


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 10, 2008)

iMav said:


> A couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Does iPhone now have over-the-air syncing with the iPhone/iPod Touch?
> 2. How does one pay for the paid applications over the App Store? How do you pay via the iPhone? iTunes account, I guess.
> ...



1. No info about that. Probably not.
2. iTunes Store account, Yes.
3. The dude who was responsible to flick the final switch received a call on his Blackberry, saying his wife just went into labor. He took a cab, reached the hospital, only to realize that he's not married. He's on his way back now.
4. No, it's not.
5. No, but it adds taste to the yeast.
6. "_A couple of questions_" is not 5 questions.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 11, 2008)

Remote app is not OS X exclusive, at least I think not. It first of all works with AppleTV as well. I'm assuming it just uses the Bonjour protocol to locate music libraries. I wonder if one can play media from a Mac on your iPhone... That would be cool… (Remote Buddy already does it)



Sunny1211993 said:


> Can I activate my Mobilemee account just by entering my activation code?
> The .mac trial gave me only 50MBs to play with


You and your n00bish questions. Arsenal_gunners, can we start that NOTW award again?

Anyway, yeah, you just have to enter the activation to make it a full account.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 11, 2008)

A couple of MobileMe services, Calendar and iDisk are now active for me. The rest are currently unavailable.

Edit: It's playing poo-poo hide & seek.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 11, 2008)

I think it is mainly because of idiots like you and narangz that are just taking the servers down with your constant requests on that page. Give it a rest will ya! I'll let you know when it is completely active. 

----------
Guys! Big News! iTunes store for India is available! This is huuuuuuuge!


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 11, 2008)

I hit the send button even before you started typing the message 
Got an ID already. Woooohooooo !!

Guess what. The Store only has Apps. No media content, yet.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 11, 2008)

-------
Update: Rats. Its only for iPhone applications. No music or movies in there…


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 11, 2008)

So it's basically for the iPod Touch users in the country.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 11, 2008)

Did someone here ask for an Alarm application? The best one so far I've found is Awaken.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 11, 2008)

I'd recommend Awaken too. Else just set a recurring iCal event to play any mp3 on the system.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 11, 2008)

You guys look like you're dying for mobileme! Are you refreshing www.me.com every minute? And YAY! ITUNES STORE TO HK!!! I WAS DYING FOR IT!!!
sorry about the capitals! 
----------------------
WOW!! I got 5 emails from Apple about the iPhone 3G!
Why 5 emails? 2 today, 1 yesterday and 1 3 days ago!!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 11, 2008)

Cause iPhone 3G is awesome raised to the power of 5. 

As for the iTunes store, sad that it is only for Apps. Still, it is signs of better things to come.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh no! I cannot open flash stuff! I downloaded the flash player and now I cannot open flash files on safari! It tells me there is no plug-in to open the file. I then get linked to the download page again! Now I cannot find a way to delete flash player to the previous version. Is there any way to reverse or do I have to format the system and reinstall?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 11, 2008)

How about going the Safari 4 Developer preview way? The browser is as stable as 3.1. Might fix your issues.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok! Are you sure it is very stable?
How can I download the Safari 4? I cannot find it!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 11, 2008)

Safari 4 has been the most stable browser I have ever used. No crashes whatsoever. Although, I'm not sure if that terminal command for automatically opening windows in New Tabs works. Needed some confirmation from Aayush for that (all take a moment of silence).

------------------------------
Has Apple hit some kind of trouble with MobileMe? They seem to be off and on with this thing. They wouldn't do this unless it wasn't working properly. I guess I should stop hitting their servers, there is always tomorrow.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 11, 2008)

And it isn't online even today. Not yet, at least. 

To the person who said he would read my article when it was published online, well, it already is. It's one of the MacUser articles that they deemed good enough to merit being on the magazine. Assuming that I can crank them out each month, they'll keep publishing my articles. 

Thanks to everyone for the word of congratulations, no matter how forced it may've been. 

iTunes Store in India. Meh. It's actually going to make it more difficult for people like me and Milind, who already have working accounts in the U.S. version. Having to constantly sign in and out...

And no, that Terminal command doesn't work with the developer preview version.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 11, 2008)

I am sure this is gonna take a lot more time than we expect, may be a day more. Last night I happen to watch one of my all time favorite movie American Beauty, this is one amazing movie that makes you think differently every time you watch it.
Let go MobileMe for a while guys, it will be up when its ready to rock us all!

For those who have upgraded to iTunes 7.7, I just did it and have this stat:
After installing iTunes 7.7, total size of app : 130.9 MB
After XSlimming it, iTunes 7.7 now is just 34.7 MB


----------



## goobimama (Jul 11, 2008)

(Credit: Some random idiot from TUAW)
They've at least put a statement up now:
"The MobileMe transition is underway but is taking longer than expected. Please refer to the official System Status to the right for current information on the availability of MobileMe services. We apologize for any inconvenience."

and in the status:

"With the exception of the MobileMe web apps, all of the following services are now available: Mail, iDisk, Sync, iChat, Back to My Mac, and all published pages including Galleries and iWeb sites. The MobileMe web apps will be available as soon as possible. In the meantime, if you need to send and receive mail, please use the desktop email application on your Mac, PC, iPhone or iPod touch. 
We apologize for any inconvenience."

And to let someone else do all the dirty work, you can keep *ismobilemeup.com/ in your browser tabs!

---------------
I'm pretty sure at least 15 people were fired today by Steve Jobs for this major hold up!


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, Push email on the Mac seems to be working. 

I don't know what I'm gonna do after I part ways with my Mac Mini


----------



## dinesh72 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have downloaded my first ever free app from itunes store. It shows up in the Library - Applications. How do I transfer it to my ipod. I've connected my ipod to usb and sync but app is not getting sync. May be the wrong way I am following.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 11, 2008)

Do you have an iPod touch? If yes, is it running fimware v2.0? If the answer to either question is in the negative then you cannot run those applications on your iPod.


----------



## narangz (Jul 11, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I think it is mainly because of idiots like you and narangz that are just taking the servers down with your constant requests on that page. Give it a rest will ya! I'll let you know when it is completely active.




Nah I didn't refresh the page after a couple of tries. It's still down. Way to go Apple! Learn from MS  

(Am I starting a war?)


----------



## din (Jul 11, 2008)

Offtopic :



preshit.net said:


> 1. No info about that. Probably not.
> 2. iTunes Store account, Yes.
> 3. The dude who was responsible to flick the final switch received a call on his Blackberry, saying his wife just went into labor. He took a cab, reached the hospital, only to realize that he's not married. He's on his way back now.
> 4. No, it's not.
> ...



Classic reply after a long time  All these mac guys seems having a high level of humor sense. lol


----------



## goobimama (Jul 11, 2008)

Just woke up after 4 hours of sleep. Pretty sure MobileMe had something to do with it. Still no luck though 

----------
*ismobilemeup.com/ is now down!

---------
Well apparently they are still not done with the transition (although TUAW seems to have gotten through)

Apple should at least put this on the redirect page so that people stop refreshing the browser. I mean, I single-handedly must have made up for like 1000+ refreshes!

-------------
@din: Check out the comments on this TUAW post about MobileMe. Some really creative comments in there!


----------



## narangz (Jul 11, 2008)

It's up now. Logged in & checking it 

ismobilemeup.com is also up.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 11, 2008)

Got in for a second, and the same non-responding interface was there. I guess I'll wait for official word from Apple.


----------



## narangz (Jul 11, 2008)

Nah. Working for me 

---------

Update:

Damn! You said that & I was kicked out.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 11, 2008)

Why _me_! Why _me_! (Me here referring to myself, and not the service)


----------



## narangz (Jul 11, 2008)

Man! You got me kicked out too! Not fair on your part


----------



## iMav (Jul 11, 2008)

din said:


> Offtopic :
> Classic reply after a long time  All these mac guys seems having a high level of humor sense. lol


They had it in them when they were using Windows, they just didn't realize it. I did therefore still prefer Windows 



goobimama said:


> Guys! Big News! iTunes store for India is available! This is huuuuuuuge!


This is certainly huge. Way to go!

MobilelMe seems to be up.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 11, 2008)

You guys still not giving up on me ( Me here refers to service and not me, myself ). You are insane!!


----------



## iMav (Jul 11, 2008)

^^ It's working completely, though I have not yet tried uploading images, but everything seems to be working.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh yes, finally it seems to be working, I am at the login page, will report back

-------

Oh man this is slow like hell, keeps on loading... may be because its still not fully ready
------

Working pretty cool now 
------

Not getting any push, pull, drag , throw notifications !!!
I've created .mac account in Mail with remember password.
I've signed in me.com with remember password to 2 weeks.
I've synced calenders and address books.

To test, I've sent a mail from my gmail account to .mac. Internet is working perfectly. Now the question, is do we need to have Mail or Browser with me.com opened to get push notification. Now, if thats the case, why did that guy at WWDC make fun of Samsung's Task Manager ??

This is what I get after I sent email to my .mac account

*img228.imageshack.us/img228/1245/picture4os3.png


----------



## aryayush (Jul 11, 2008)

Preshit's reply was awesome. "No, but it adds taste to the yeast." Genius!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 11, 2008)

Today,we have shifted to out new home.My iMac and stuff is all set but Time Capsule is not working properly.My mac is on the first floor and the Time Capsule is on the ground floor.WiFi is working only on first floor and I cannot access internet on my mac.Furk!I'm on my iPhone.Sick of this tick-tick sound!Any help?
Thank You


----------



## aryayush (Jul 11, 2008)

So I'm not the only one. Surprisingly, that makes me happy for some reason. Talk about schadenfreude.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 11, 2008)

> Now, if thats the case, why did that guy at WWDC make fun of Samsung's Task Manager ??


What does that have to do with anything? It was pretty funny though! And he made fun of Windows Mobile's task manager…


----------



## iMav (Jul 11, 2008)

iTunes rant:

I updated iTunes from 7.5 to 7.7 today. The update was a humongous 70 MB. Add to it the fact that it then asked me to restart the computer. To top it off it has on it's own become the default player for my media files  Damn!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 11, 2008)

Milind, can you get online on gmail its urgent


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 11, 2008)

After some googling and here n there,I have come to a conclusion that the range of Time Capsule can be extended by changing it's frequency from 5Ghz(default) to 2.4Ghz but how the hell do I change the frequency?

BTW EDGE sucks!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 11, 2008)

^^^ Router settings will allow you to change the freq channels

Am I wrong when I say that there are no filters in .mac or MobileMe ??
My MobileMe inbox is chaotic, thanks to those mail forwards from gmail and Yahoo


----------



## goobimama (Jul 11, 2008)

Why is it still not working for me!


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Has anyone downloaded the 10.5.4 update? I had problems with it before


----------



## goobimama (Jul 11, 2008)

I've had some major problems with Kernel Panics coming every 1 hour 12 minutes. Still not settled (yeah, I keep waking up after the 5 p.m. Applecare timing). I guess I'll just reinstall the whole thing.

Others have not had any problems though.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm working fine, without giving any problems to Preshit.

------

Sorry, that was my Mac Mini posting while I was away.


----------



## iMav (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## goobimama (Jul 11, 2008)

Okay I think there's a problem with Safari 4 compatibility. Weird as it is. Just shows me the iDisk page and that's it. 'Almost' works in Firefox.

-----------

Proof of how the Mac changes you. Really!

*Feb 2008. *
Sunny posts his Windows desktop which he made look like the Mac
*img139.imageshack.us/img139/4008/38964155vt9.th.jpg
Someone replies: Too many icons on desktop (you think!)

Sunny replies: i like it that way.i like it with many icons


*July 2008:*
Sunny posts his OS X desktop on the July desktop's thread.
*img.skitch.com/20080703-cjahjg2sdnp782bi2p74bccuwh.preview.jpg


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 11, 2008)

What's Aayush doing on the Dock? Is that where you end up if you have to give up your Mac and start using Windows?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 11, 2008)

Main hi mila tha?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 11, 2008)

A commenter from TUAW confirms that MobileMe does NOT work with Safari 4 DP. I guess I'll have to downgrade to the earlier one. Sorry Dinesh for making you upgrade.


----------



## iMav (Jul 11, 2008)

iPhone from US - Yes or No?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 11, 2008)

YES!



preshit.net said:


> What's Aayush doing on the Dock?



Chatting.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 11, 2008)

Check your software update. MobileMe 1.1 should be waiting...


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jul 12, 2008)

Apple charged me for signing up for a trial MobileMe account 
Hope this gets resolved ASAP.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 12, 2008)

^ How much.?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jul 12, 2008)

An amount of 3159.92 INR has been deducted. The strange part is that, this isn't the amount for a full account either.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 12, 2008)

You dashed em an email?
Btw, Goobi, Preshit, Bond, any Mobileme reviews?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jul 12, 2008)

Yes, I have taken all the necessary steps. Waiting for response from their side.
Goobi has already put up a review on his blog


----------



## goobimama (Jul 12, 2008)

> Goobi has already put up a review on his blog


More like a preview, but what the hey!

-----------
MobileMe is super fast now! Uploading pics is a breeze and the interface is really responsive (mainly cause of downgrading to Safari 3). 

I noticed one thing though. Where did that Share file button go from iDisk? Also, iPhoto still needs to be updated, cause I can't create galleries from there.

------------


> Via somewhere....they're telling people to activate at home (that won't get you a phone you can unlock, though, *unless you want to pay $600 for it -- failure to activate*).


I was wondering how AT&T were allowing people to activate at home.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 12, 2008)

MobileMe is _sllooowwww_ in Safari 3.1.1 on Windows XP. (I have no problem with that though... )

My Internet connection has finally made a comeback after more than 48 hours of downtime.

-----------------------

@Sunny,
Will changing the frequency of Time Capsule make it 'n' only?

---------------------

OMG! I had forgotten how much I hated Windows. Now that I'm stuck using it full-time, it feels like an exile (and I've only used it for an hour yet). I hate this thing. I actively, physically _loathe_ this piece of bullshit that Microsoft shoves down people's throats and I cannot believe that the vast majority of the people in this world actually pay to suffer through this. Aarrgghh!

Even the same company making an application for the Mac and another for Windows (both of which do the same task), gets the Mac version right and completely screws up the one for Windows. I present Exhibit A -- NetNewsWire for the Mac and FeedDemon for Windows, both of which are developed by NewsGator.

I could go on -- it just logged me out of my account randomly fifteen minutes ago (and I had it reinstalled a couple of weeks ago and there are no viruses on it yet, at least I don't think there are) -- but what's the point. It just sucks! And it sucks bad.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 12, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I noticed one thing though. Where did that Share file button go from iDisk?



That thing needs to be there. Bring it back, Apple. I was really hoping to use it.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 12, 2008)

What a messed up two days for Apple though. They did three simultaneous huge launches at once and just screwed them all up. You'd think they would've learnt something from last year...


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 12, 2008)

They were all inter-related. They had to be simultaneous.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 12, 2008)

@Aayush,no clue man!
As I read somewhere,changing the freqeuncy of TC to 2.4Ghz cases some drop in speed but who cares?We have only 512K and 1M connections (Indian ISPs).There would be no change in speed so I suggest you to try and change the frequency.As the speed decreases(not on our connections),it might degrade from n to g or something.Not sure about this though.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 12, 2008)

If the speed goes to 'g', then we have a problem. You don't want Time Machine to be backing up at 'g' speeds if you have the 802.11n option.

Of course, I'll only be able to figure out what to do once I have both my Macs in the house. The problem is that one of them does 'g' while the other is capable of 'n', so I have to keep the Time Capsule in hybrid mode. If I could have switched to a 100% 802.11n network, I'm sure there would've been no issues.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 12, 2008)

My iMac has 802.11n.So does the TC.Heyyyyy!You solved my problem!!I didn't even try wifi on my iMac as my 802.11g iPhone wasn't getting WiFi on the first floor!

BTW how to switch n to g and change TC frequencies?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 12, 2008)

How does the dockulicious application work. It tells me to drag the zip folder and I did but did not work!


----------



## dinesh72 (Jul 12, 2008)

how do i downgrade to safari 3.1, since it is protected app i could not uninstall it. also could not reinstall 3.1


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 12, 2008)

How does the app work, I downloaded some themes but it didn't work! Anyways, I just realized the iPhone 3G was out this morning. But I didn't plan to shove my head into it...


----------



## goobimama (Jul 12, 2008)

Dockulicious app is a very buggy one. Pointless using it. Best way is to install the dock yourself. Open almost any theme zip and you will find a readme file with a path in there. Navigate to that path in Finder, delete the relevant files from that folder, and copy the new files in. You will need admin/pass each time you attempt to change it.

(Files in question are usually the l_curve, s_curve, s_indicator, separator. Just delete the files you are going to replace, that's all.)

Once that is done, enter "killall Dock" into the terminal. 

And I realise I've written a really crappy guide. But I'm in the middle of my sleep and should be excused. Also, be sure you keep a backup copy of your Dock somewhere.

@dinesh: In the Safari 4 DMG, there is an uninstaller. Use that to downgrade. 


----
Or, use Candybar 3 to change your dock.


----------



## narangz (Jul 12, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> My iMac has 802.11n.So does the TC.Heyyyyy!You solved my problem!!I didn't even try wifi on my iMac as my 802.11g iPhone wasn't getting WiFi on the first floor!
> 
> BTW how to switch n to g and change TC frequencies?



There is an option in most of the Wireless routers to change it to the required mode. There must be some option in TC too.

---------------------
Mobile Me is _very_ slow! It's taking ages while loading pages & shows that crappy loading page.

Also I didn't quite like the interface as  my expectations from Apple are high in UI front. The login screen looks cool though.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 12, 2008)

To review MobileMe so early won't do a justice. But heres what I've observed in a day with MobileMe.

I am really confused about this push email thing. Either I have a wrong understanding of push email or may be Apple guys have a new idea of push email. In Safari 3.1.2, on one tab I have gmail ( a non-push emil ) that fetches email as and when it is sent and on the other tab I have MobileMe, which is kind of sloppy in fetching a new mail. Yesterday was a horrible day with MobileMe, but today seems to be a different story. Gmail fetches new email faster than MobileMe. For now among these 2 AJAX based technologies, I rate gmail higher for one, its fetching non-push email faster, its free and above all, the google guys didn't boast of a cloud of 6GB that is ever expanding at a rate of 3MB+ daily.

Web interface of MobileMe is very intutive, looks and feels better than that of gmail. iDisk from Finder takes forever for copying a small image from my disk, very uncool.After upgrading to MobileMe 1.1, System Pref still shows this :

*img390.imageshack.us/img390/9731/picture6ft4.png

 All said and done, in a weeks time or in a couple of days time, I am sure MobileMe is gonna work as smooth a knife on butter  But please don't say 'GoobBye Gmail'


----------



## iMav (Jul 12, 2008)

When I first tried MobileMe I posted here that it was 10 times slower than Hotmail, but I realized that I had a torrent running in the background, so I edited my post, well now I can say it:

MobileMe is 10 times slower than Hotmail!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 12, 2008)

^^^ Oh boy, I cannot even imagine to compare Hotmail with MobileMe. Hotmail Sucks handsdown!! I have used hotmail from those days when we had couple of Mbs for mail storage, but gmail brought about a revolution in the email bussiness. Try MobileMe for 60 days, or Upgrade to Gmail, with Hotmail you are going no where....


----------



## narangz (Jul 12, 2008)

Gmail also supports push email through IMAP. Doesn't it? 

Care to tell me the exact difference between these two?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 12, 2008)

^^^ I guess IMAP4 supports push email, but I have no idea if gmail has IMAP4, it does have IMAP though.

My latest understanding of push email is that it is for mobile devices, so  I guess push email is for iPhone and iPod Touch. Push contacts and push calender for a combo of Mac-iPhone/iPod Touch. So for those only Mac or only PC, MobileMe is as good as Gmail. This is what I have understood as of now. I am may be wrong, in that case please correct me...

Summary:

if you have Mac and iPhone/iPod Touch you get everything
if you have PC and iPhone/iPod Touch you get push email
if you have only PC or only Mac your MobileMe is as good as Gmail

I hope someone says I am wrong....


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 12, 2008)

Wait,

IMAP4 does Push, yes.

It seems Mr. Bond has got the concept of IMAP/Push all wrong. 

POP and IMAP are protocols, that interact with the mail server and fetch emails. I assume everyone knows the difference between POP and IMAP.

IMAP is preferred to be used on remote devices which interact with the server. Web interfaces are different.

MobileMe allows Push to be enabled for the iPhone / iPod Touch / Mail.app / OutLook X. And this is what is recommended. If you're on some other machine, use the Web Interface.

Ofcourse, if you are addicted to the Web UI, then it's a different story.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 12, 2008)

^^^ You didn't prove me wrong yet!! Or did you assume that I thought push was a protocol as POP or IMAP ?? Seriously is that what you thought ??


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 12, 2008)

Not really. I just wanted to clear out the Mail.app and Outlook can be used to enjoy Push Email too, unlike what you said if you're only using a Mac or PC


----------



## aryayush (Jul 12, 2008)

Preshit didn't explain it properly. Push email has got nothing to do with the web interface. It does not mean that it will fetch your emails faster or anything.

Push is for those who're using a desktop client on the computer or on a mobile device. Traditional pull technology requires the client to keep polling the email server at regular intervals to check for new messages. This means that you get your emails at those intervals, not as soon as they arrive. Also, on mobile devices, it has a negative impact on battery life.

When an email server is capable of pushing your messages, however, the email client does not need to poll the server. The server sends the messages to the device as soon as they arrive.

Gmail does not do push email.

And iMav is correct, MobileMe is unbelievably slow, at least right now.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 12, 2008)

@preshit
Ofcourse if you are using email client one needs to use mail in Mac and Outlook on PC. I thought I didn't mention about email clients in my posts.

I thought you had something to say about push email, when I said that MobileMe push email was for iPhone/iPod Touch.

@Aryayush
So I guess I am not wrong except that I didn't mention about the email clients

update: That MobileMe in system prefs thing that I mentioned above, now works very well.
Other issues are , interface is slow compared to gmail, fetching of new mails is also slow compared to gmail. Still unable to transfer a file from hard disk to finder's iDisk.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 12, 2008)

Can you seriously give an ultimate review of the speed of a service after how much of trouble they have had over the last three days? Obviously they are still trying to cope up.

As for the push thing, it has everything to do with email clients. A web interface does not support push, end of story. So it depends on how many times the web interface polls the server. Devices like an email client or an iPhone however do support push and that is where the difference is. The best way to look at this is like SMS.

Anyway, if you guys were awake at 4-7 am, you would have seen how fast Mobileme was. Really zippy! Files the transferring to and fro like a breeze. Pics were uploading faster than I could choose them. Really spiffy. Then again it went down to its sluggish self.


----------



## iMav (Jul 12, 2008)

^^That must've been coz half the world gave up hope and stopped pinging their servers.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 12, 2008)

@Milind
Are you telling me that I should delete the dock's files! Is that actually possible? I am afraid I will destroy the system. 
Also, I read the desktop thread, where did you get those indicators on your dock? I am desperately looking for them.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 12, 2008)

CandyBar


----------



## din (Jul 12, 2008)

Who are all here planning for the next 'family' ? Please let me know. Heard about it from Goobi's blog.


----------



## dinesh72 (Jul 12, 2008)

I was just trying to download ipod touch software update 2.0. I don't see any downloading in itunes. When I clicked again it says you've already purchased this item, where the hell is it. They must have already charged me!!!!!


......
Ok got it. I'd to click on check for update in itunes. Its a godly 222 mb download. Hope to see some excitement after 30 minutes.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 12, 2008)

@din: 





> (MobileMe mail is not working, so I'm typing this here itself)
> Well there is Edson, Kimmie, Ankur Gupta, and I think Manan is interested.
> 
> In our case Preshit paid $50 for the main account and the rest of us $20 each. I don't know how 'the second group' is gonna play it so it might be $30 each I guess.
> ...


----------



## dinesh72 (Jul 12, 2008)

Ok guys
ipod touch software update 2 is finished. the download took only 10 minutes but restore took more than one hour. Now the home screen is full. Also installed app "remote". Need to play more and more with touch. 
Downgraded to safari 311 just for mobile me experience.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 13, 2008)

^^ Lucky dog. We have to wait for the stupid (but great) dev-team to do their thing.

----------
Okay is it just me or is there absolutely no pushing going on between my services? Calendars are totally out of sync, Address book is also out of sync. Not sure about the Mail, but that I guess works a little differently. I've set the sync interval in System Preferences to Automatic.

@jimmy: I've uploaded the indicators on my iDisk Public folder. Called Float.zip

You need to rename each of the sized indicators exactly as they are in the Dock's resources folder (before deleting them from the dock).


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 13, 2008)

Yesterday,I called up the Apple guys to enquire if the if iPhone 3G had arrived ..They told me that  it would be here by September.WTF India is lagging!


----------



## dinesh72 (Jul 13, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> .........WTF India is lagging!



Nothing, 
refined - stable - bug free(and hopefully sim free!!!!) product for us in September


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 13, 2008)

Can someone give me a pictorial of how to get the dock styles and indicators on? I need help to customize my mac

sry guys
hope you can help


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 13, 2008)

MacBook Pro - MB133ZP/A - The first MacBook Pro model.

Original Price = Rs. 89,200
Discount Price = Rs. 78,400
+ 4% VAT = Rs. 3136
Total: Rs. 81536

Additional Discount: Rs. 1536

Final Cost: Rs. 80,000

Oh, the Big Question. ( I hate to browser through the previous pages. We should have a Wiki, seriously)

Matte Screen or Glossy?

I've been reading reviews/blogs and the standard vote is that the Glossy screen produces more vibrant colors (blacks are more black, whites are white and text is very sharp)


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 13, 2008)

I am into watching movies, and since night scenes look great on Glossy, I will always look for Glossy


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm in my new house now.But the same problem persists.When I take my sleepers off,I get shocks,when I wear them,the shocks just disappear!!
There is no earthing problem in here.I think there is something to do with my Mac.


----------



## iMav (Jul 13, 2008)

Is it on a UPS?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 13, 2008)

Yup


----------



## narangz (Jul 13, 2008)

Then try connecting it directly to mains.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jul 13, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> Matte Screen or Glossy?
> 
> I've been reading reviews/blogs and the standard vote is that the Glossy screen produces more vibrant colors (blacks are more black, whites are white and text is very sharp)



Glossy is excellent for viewing movies and stuff. The only problem is the reflections that it produces which can get irritating sometimes. So if you want better movie experience, then go for the glossy one without second thoughts.
But if you are going to spend a great deal of time in editing documents and stuff, then matte would be a better choice.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 13, 2008)

I've decided to go in for the Glossy screen, for the following reasons:

1. Better color reproduction
2. Sharper Text

From what I've read, the glossy screen on the MacBook Pro is not like the HP and SONY screens that you get in the markets. Meaning, it does not mirror like the other screens.

Also, I've a matte screen 19" monitor which I'll be using with a Dual Screen set-up with the MBP. So it makes sense going in for the Glossy screen, since the monitor is already matte.

I just need to know the cons of the glossy screen of the MBP. Not the matte screen in general.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 13, 2008)

My iMac has glossy screen and I tell you it's awesome for watching movies.The only flaw is that while photoshopping,the reflections pester me.

For that electric current thing,the plug points here were added later for my Mac which were unearthed.Will be fixed this evening.

@Aayush or Milind,Please change that Apple stuff I'd like to own to a 17"MBP coz I own both TC and a 8GB iPod Nano(yeah!Got it).


----------



## Pathik (Jul 13, 2008)

If there is too much direct lighting in your room, the glossy screen will hamper your viewing.


----------



## dinesh72 (Jul 13, 2008)

May be a silly q
now that I am ready to explore mobile me, I want to inform my new id to all of my mates and work place. Which id I should inform @mac.com or @me.com
I know mails will be received in both ids but me.com is the future.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 13, 2008)

It's a personal choice, really. I prefer the @mac.com address.

Sadly, new Aliases can only be created for @me.com


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 13, 2008)

I have a matte screen. Can I return it and then get a glossy? I have a Apple Store nearby. It is the true Apple Store.
-------------------
I can invite you guys into the orkut community Mac Laptops here: *www.orkut.com/Community.aspx?cmm=53062614
It is for any Mac Laptop users that love their macbook or macbook pro and macbook air
Who wants to be the co owner of this community? How about the moderators?
---------
One day later..

What is going on! It has been morning since I posted and now night and still no one to answer me! 

Anyways, can anyone help me? I downloaded a AVI file from my camera to my PC. Then I transfered it to my mac via USB flashdrive. Now I cannot play my video. It played on my PC correctly but not on my mac. I downloaded the DivX and the XviD component but no luck. What is going on with my video?
---------------------------
@Cadcrazy, curse you! Why do you hate macboyz!!


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 14, 2008)

According to this Macrumors report, Apple's MobileMe's Push Service have been detailed by Apple in a knowledge base article.



> Changes to Me.com -> Mac (push)
> Changes to Me.com -> iPhone push)
> Changes to iPhone -> Me.com (push)
> 
> ...


----------



## aryayush (Jul 14, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> Sadly, new Aliases can only be created for @me.com


Yeah, I'd figured something like this would happen, which is why I purchased .Mac before it became MobileMe.

So far, I have to say, I'm not as impressed with .Mac (I'll keep referring to it as .Mac -- MobileMe is the worst name Apple could ever come up with) as I'd hoped I would be. Apple really botched up this launch. Even now, the web interface is not as responsive as I'd expected it to be. Plus, there's still no server side filtering.



cooldudie3 said:


> I have a matte screen. Can I return it and then get a glossy? I have a Apple Store nearby. It is the true Apple Store.


No, you cannot.



cooldudie3 said:


> Anyways, can anyone help me? I downloaded a AVI file from my camera to my PC. Then I transfered it to my mac via USB flashdrive. Now I cannot play my video. It played on my PC correctly but not on my mac. I downloaded the DivX and the XviD component but no luck. What is going on with my video?


Download and install Perian. After that, QuickTime Player will be able to play any video you throw at it.



Sunny1211993 said:


> @Aayush or Milind,Please change that Apple stuff I'd like to own to a 17"MBP coz I own both TC and a 8GB iPod Nano(yeah!Got it).


I'm on it.

Also, please welcome Nishant to the Apple thread. He's been a Mac user for a while but didn't like to indulge in frivolous chatting with fellow Mac users on a petty online forum. But he seems to have changed his mind. 

BTW, I still don't know Azeem, Dinesh and Sunny's .Mac IDs.

I've also added an Occupation field to the profiles. It's high time we knew what all of you do. So out with it already.

If you're studying, then your Occupation field should say Student.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 14, 2008)

Student!!
My ID is sunnychahal93@mac.com.

BTW both earthing and WiFi are fixed.I'm fully enjoying the Mac experience now!!


----------



## aryayush (Jul 14, 2008)

You mind telling us how'd you get both issues fixed? I'm kinda having the same problems in both departments.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 14, 2008)

See,the plug points I was using here in my new house were not provided with an earth wire coz they were added later according to my needs.Today the electrician added the earth wire and the shocks were just gone!Forget about the old house.There was no proper earthing there!
For WiFi,Time Capsule didn't help so my dad bought a new router with excellent range which now covers all the three floors of the massive residence.TC will only be used as a backup HD from now on.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 14, 2008)

Dude, use it to extend your network. The option is there in the settings. That way, you won't have to connect it via ethernet or manually change your Wi-Fi network to do the backing up.


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 14, 2008)

^ thanks for adding my profile 

wt abt the headset?


----------



## aryayush (Jul 14, 2008)

I had every intention of transferring the money today and had even gone out to do it but then totally forgot about it in all the hustle and bustle of getting Happy (my dog) vaccinated. I'll do it tomorrow for sure.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 14, 2008)

Does the EP630 pin fit in the iPhone ??

Me not very impressed with MobileMe too, everytime I use it, I get the feeling how great Google is. Also if you prefer using the web interface of MobileMe, I recommend selecting the keep me logged in for 2 weeks, as it will not make you feel that the interface is sluggish and will take you directly to inbox. Sadly there seem to be no filters in MobileMe


----------



## goobimama (Jul 14, 2008)

What is happening Macboys! Just had a very geeky digit meetup with Preshit, Mehul, Pathik, Manan, Ediz and myself. Manan is a stupid windows fanboy even offline. Chalo, take care. I won't write any more cause I'm currently using Preshit's crappy Compaq notebook with Windows on it, featuring a stupid Ubuntu theme. Yuck! I'm outta here! See you guys Wednesday evening when I resume my moderating duties. 

------------------
And MobileMe has been working splendidly. No lags whatsoever. Just missing a few features, that's all.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> ---------------------------
> @Cadcrazy, *curse you*! Why do you hate macboyz!!



Sawdhan : Tumhari yeh harkat janleva ho sakti hai 



goobimama said:


> using Preshit's crappy Compaq notebook with Windows on it, featuring a stupid *Ubuntu theme*. Yuck! I'm outta here! See you guys Wednesday evening when I resume my moderating duties.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 14, 2008)

Sajjano,I need a good BT client for Mac.Transmission sucks!Azureus maybe.What about utorrent+ GT via crossover?


----------



## iMav (Jul 14, 2008)

*PowerLink* (3-in-1 Battery Pack/Data Sync/Flash Drive for iPhone and iPod)


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sunny said:
			
		

> Transmission sucks!Azureus maybe.What about utorrent+ GT via crossover?



How dare you say that ?? That is blasphemy!!
The best p2p client available for Mac is Transmission, there is another Acquisition but its not free.
I wouldn't suggest utorrent+GT setup because it will require that you install CrossOver Office. And when you run this setup, your battery will drain 50% quickly and add this to the fact that it does no better than what Transmission does. The choice is yours.

@Aryayush
You said there is gonna be a portal on Indian Mac users community, what's the update ??


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 14, 2008)

I\m going to have to settle on the Matte MacBook Pro since the glossy one is made-to-order and takes 6 weeks for delivery.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey guys,iMac is not recognising my Time Capsule.What to do?


----------



## aryayush (Jul 15, 2008)

Press and hold the little reset button on the back with a pin for about five seconds, until the light on the front blinks amber. Try reconnecting.



Sunny1211993 said:


> Transmission sucks!


Dude, I'm telling you, you may be using a Mac but you're a Windows user at heart. You love all those advanced, complicated settings and stuff. You won't get that on Mac applications, I'm sorry.

Transmission is such an excellent application. It's the hallmark of good application design. If it weren't for Transmission and Mac OS X, I could never have explained to my newbie Mac using relatives how to use BitTorrent over the phone. You just drag the download link into its window and it adjusts the window to accommodate your download, starts downloading it and shows you the speeds in the Dock -- and, to top it off, it stays in the background the entire time, never once stealing focus. It's an absolute pleasure to use.

That's how Mac applications are supposed to behave. They let you do your thing. They get out of your way. I'm using Windows right now and every ten minutes or so, even with no applications running (except for iTunes), something or the other steals the focus and I have to click on Safari's tab in the taskbar again to make it come to the foreground -- Adobe Updater or anti-virus software or this or that. I would choose Transmission over any other torrent client on any platform any day of the week, and twice on Sundays. It's A.W.E.S.O.M.E!!



Sunny1211993 said:


> What about utorrent+ GT via crossover?


Yeah, I use that setup when I need to do some sneaky ratio boosting and it works like a charm. It's a little tricky to set up though. I'm not sure you'll be able to do it...



jamesbond007 said:


> @Aryayush
> You said there is gonna be a portal on Indian Mac users community, what's the update ??


Ah, it's in the works. We actually already have some amazing articles, reviews and shootouts prepared but there are some stupid holdups. I'm thankful to you for awaiting it so eagerly. We're trying to launch it as fast as we can. A little patience is all we ask for. 



preshit.net said:


> I\m going to have to settle on the Matte MacBook Pro since the glossy one is made-to-order and takes 6 weeks for delivery.


Congratulations! You're lucky. Matte screens rule. I only wish I had that option for my iMac.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 15, 2008)

We have one netgear router here which wasn't sufficient to support WiFi in the whole house so we installed 4 access points to boost the range of WiFi.Unfortunately,Internet is running very sluggishly on iMac dunno why.Would adding TC to the network help?Of yes,how?I have a 1M unlimited connection and I am getting only half the speed on my iMac while through Ethernet port on my PC I am getting almost 1.2Mbps.Help!


----------



## aryayush (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow! Four access points! Dude, you could just have gone out and bought one (or maybe two) AirPort Express units and used them to extend the Time Capsule's network. Why bother with Netgear and everything?

Anyway, I'm no whiz at networking. Maybe someone else could shed some light...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 15, 2008)

That is why I said transmission sucks.I was getting less than half my total bandwidth.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 15, 2008)

I was suddenly in a generous mood today and had made up my mind that I would donate about Rs. 500 to the iPhone DevTeam. I looked all over the place on their website and couldn't find a single link to PayPal. And then this is what I ran into on their blog.

This is something I have promised to myself -- that I will never ever except donations for anything I do in my life. But I'd never expected it from a bunch of hackers sitting all over the world funding all of this themselves and distributing it for free. They can easily charge a very minimal amount for the software and/or ask for donations and make a truckload of dough. I mean, which iPhone buyer wouldn't pay for the privilege of being able to use it in any country on any carrier and install all of those applications? 

And yet, they have such high morals. I truly respect them, and their dedication and determination has strengthened my own resolve.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 15, 2008)

Aayush, you like matte screens? I thought glossy was more popular..
I installed ipod touch 2.0 software. I had to pay $10 USD. I downloaded a number of apps. And I love it!
Is it a good idea to partition my HD? I did that on my almost-broken PC and it seemed to organize and free some space for my system.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 15, 2008)

No, it isn't. Do not partition the hard drive in your Mac.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 15, 2008)

Creating a new partition is pretty easy on Mac but  I don't see any good reason for doing so in Mac. Partitioning is a good idea when it comes to Windows not the case with Mac and Linux.

Does the EP630 fit in iPhone audio jack ??


----------



## aryayush (Jul 15, 2008)

The new one or the one we have?

And how about them occupations, folks? Let us know what you do.


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 15, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> Does the EP630 fit in iPhone audio jack ??


 
no.all headphones have a 3.5mm 3pin connector while iphone audio jack/headphone are 4pin one.the forth pin is for the mic.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 15, 2008)

No, you're absolutely wrong. Standard 3.5mm headphones fit the iPhone's headphone jack just fine. The only problem is that, in the original iPhone, the jack itself is recessed into the body and most headphones therefore need an adapter to plug into it. But the jack itself works with any standard 3.5mm headphone.


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 15, 2008)

it isnt recessed.its the 4pin that pushes the audio part in.adapter does the same thing-cuts the mic interface.
*blog.wired.com/photos/uncategorized/2007/07/01/iphone_ipod_plugs.jpg


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 15, 2008)

iPhone 3G will allow any headphone in its jack. I was curious to know if iPhone will allow EP630 or not, as I plan to buy EP630 in a week.


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 15, 2008)

^ u can but u need an adaptor.not directly


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 15, 2008)

what is its name ?? brand ?? where can I get it ?? and do you have any pics of it ?? or can you link it ?? Thanks


----------



## krazzy (Jul 15, 2008)

@nish_higher, normal headphone plugs don't fit the original iPhone because the headphone jack is very recessed. In the iPhone 3G, they made the headphone jack flush with the phone so now one can use any headphone with it. It has nothing to do with the pin.


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 15, 2008)

^ my point is sockets are different so its a no anyway


> There are options like the Belkin Headphone Adapter for iPhone (US$10.95) which allow you to use any standard headphones with a 3.5mm plug with iPhone, but they don’t have the aforementioned microphone option


@ james 
*blogs.zdnet.com/Apple/?p=828


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 15, 2008)

Yesterday I was getting stupid speeds of 60-70kBps but now after connecting Time Capsule to the nearest access pint through ethernet and creating a new 5Ghz network I am getting 150+ kBps speeds on my 1 M unlimited connection.Hey it is reaching 200 now!200+ now!WTF!The netgear router is running at 2.4 Ghz and so are the access points.Will TC give me a 5Ghz network?Whatever ,I am getting 200 kBps speeds.I am supposed to  get 120kBps or os on this conn but this is insane!

But the Airport card is burning,fuggin 62 C!


----------



## aryayush (Jul 15, 2008)

@nish_higher,
You are both right and wrong at the same time. Yes, you do need an adapter for headphones with built-in mics but you can plug in and use any 3.5mm headphone with the iPhone 3G and do the listening part.

iPhone 3G allows standard 3.5mm headphones to be plugged in without the need for any adapter. That's it. Whoever disagrees with me is just plain wrong.



Sunny1211993 said:


> Yesterday I was getting stupid speeds of 60-70kBps but now after connecting Time Capsule to the nearest access pint through ethernet and creating a new 5Ghz network I am getting 150+ kBps speeds on my 1 M unlimited connection.Hey it is reaching 200 now!200+ now!WTF!The netgear router is running at 2.4 Ghz and so are the access points.Will TC give me a 5Ghz network?Whatever ,I am getting 200 kBps speeds.I am supposed to  get 120kBps or os on this conn but this is insane!


Dude, that's the speed of transfers on your local Wi-Fi network, not over the Internet.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey guys.. does Apple offers the student discount on its products in India?? If yes, then how and where I need to apply and with which documents?


----------



## aryayush (Jul 15, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> iPhone 3G will allow any headphone in its jack. I was curious to know if iPhone will allow EP630 or not, as I plan to buy EP630 in a week.


Yes, iPhone 3G will allow you to use it without the need for any adapter.



hellknight said:


> Hey guys.. does Apple offers the student discount on its products in India?? If yes, then how and where I need to apply and with which documents?


Go to any Apple Authorised Reseller and you can get a 12.5% flat discount on any Mac notebook purchase if you are enrolled in one of the qualifying universities. You'll need to visit an Apple Authorised Reseller or Apple Premium Reseller to know more details.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 15, 2008)

Qualified universities include state universities?? I mean I'm in Himachal Pradesh University. I think that should be covered under it..


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 15, 2008)

yea i was talking about iphone standard.
anyways i need a new macbook pro now.the problem is apple india online store does not have an option to configure ur own model (correct me if i'm wrong but i checked yesterday and couldn't find that). so how do i build my config?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 15, 2008)

@Aayush,see this!

*img.skitch.com/20080715-fnhwx713er9yea1pcrm7wmuejb.preview.jpg
Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

*img.skitch.com/20080715-c56fsjy15tg3u2gdtdn9ikmpep.preview.jpg
Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

BTW does iMac have Anti-Glare LCD?And does iMac have 64 Bit Core2Duo?

Is there anything like 64 Bit OS X?


----------



## iMav (Jul 15, 2008)

@Nish: You don't. It's fixed. No configuration. MBP has 2 models, base model and the higher one. That's it. There is only 1 Mac Book.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 15, 2008)

^^
Update yourself!In MacBook Pro,C2D can be upgraded from 2.5 GHz to 2.6 Ghz,2GB RAM can be added to make it 4 GB in total,300 GB Hard Disk can also be installed.Glossy and matte displays.
There are three MacBooks.
My palms are paining.So,see this.
*store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_mac/family/macbook


----------



## iMav (Jul 15, 2008)

The Macbook has as good as NO configuration when compared to those offered by Dell or HP. The Pro has some more options. Wasn't aware of that, been some time that I visited the Apple store. Thanks for updating me.


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 15, 2008)

i'm looking for a pro model -the same that i own with a better config.yea i can find it on the U.S store but what about indian customers?


----------



## iMav (Jul 15, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> but what about indian customers?


Screw you!


----------



## krazzy (Jul 15, 2008)

Will the iPhone 3G blend? Find out yourself! 

*www.gsmarena.com/will_the_iphone_3g_blend_well_youve_got_your_answer_now-news-549.php


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone please answer the questions in my previous post.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 15, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG ! *Jumping as if a snake is trying to eat his toe-nails*

Two packages are expected to arrive somewhere around 9PM today. I've never been so excited in my life before.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 15, 2008)

My Time Capsule is heating up.Any serious issues?

Just discovered the iPhone headphone mic is awesome!And we can also use iPhone/iPod headphones with Macs


----------



## aryayush (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow, you've had the iPhone for a few months and you're only discovering those things _now_!



preshit.net said:


> Two packages are expected to arrive somewhere around 9PM today.


Why two?



nish_higher said:


> yea i was talking about iphone standard.


Even the original iPhone fits regular 3.5mm headphones. It's just that it's recessed and most headphone jacks can't properly plug into it. That's what you need the adapter for, not the 4mm thing. 



nish_higher said:


> anyways i need a new macbook pro now.the problem is apple india online store does not have an option to configure ur own model (correct me if i'm wrong but i checked yesterday and couldn't find that). so how do i build my config?


You call the Apple Authorised or Premium Reseller you intend to purchase it from and ask them for the built-to-order configuration.



hellknight said:


> Qualified universities include state universities?? I mean I'm in Himachal Pradesh University. I think that should be covered under it..


Again, you need to ask those guys. I have no idea.



Sunny1211993 said:


> @Aayush,see this!
> 
> *img.skitch.com/20080715-fnhwx713er9yea1pcrm7wmuejb.preview.jpg
> Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch
> ...


I see. Well, good for you then. 



Sunny1211993 said:


> BTW does iMac have Anti-Glare LCD?


No, it doesn't.



Sunny1211993 said:


> And does iMac have 64 Bit Core2Duo?


Yes, it does.



Sunny1211993 said:


> Is there anything like 64 Bit OS X?


Mac OS X comes in only one version and it's 64-bit.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 15, 2008)

*La la la la la la la*    

If I grin anymore, my teeth will fuse together.


----------



## Pat (Jul 15, 2008)

Is it true that Apple is now offering student discounts on buying macbooks in India ?


----------



## aryayush (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes, it is. 12.5% flat.



preshit.net said:


> *La la la la la la la*
> 
> If I grin anymore, my teeth will fuse together.


So, you're posting this from a brand new MacBook Pro? Time to update the profile?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 15, 2008)

aryayush said:


> .
> 
> Mac OS X comes in only one version and it's 64-bit.



So,how are you running it on your CoreDuo MBP?

And if iMac doesn't have anti-glare LCD  then it would affect the user's eyes.24" without anti-glare???
Anyways,my glasses are anti-glare!


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 15, 2008)

Pat said:


> Is it true that Apple is now offering student discounts on buying macbooks in India ?



Yes, the discounts are applicable on MacBooks and MacBook Pros.



aryayush said:


> Yes, it is. 12.5% flat.
> 
> So, you're posting this from a brand new MacBook Pro? Time to update the profile?



Absolutely


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 15, 2008)

Congo Preshit!


----------



## aryayush (Jul 15, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> So,how are you running it on your CoreDuo MBP?


It comes in one version that runs on both 32-bit and 64-bit processors and on both Intel and PowerPC platforms. There's just one Mac OS X and it is designed to accommodate all users. No two hundred different variations like those of Windows Vista (and even XP).


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 15, 2008)

Jeez, thanks fella.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 15, 2008)

Tell me,does the iMac (non anti-glare) screen affect our eyes?Do all Macs lack anti-glare screens?
LCDs are anti-glare,dunno how iMac doesn't have.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, if LCDs are anti-glare, then the iMac's is anti-glare too. Why ask if you already know it? 

@Preshit,
What was the second package for? The Apple Wired Keyboard?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 15, 2008)

^^
Grrr.......you knew it!
But I am not sure.Will have to google.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 15, 2008)

aryayush said:


> @Preshit,
> What was the second package for? The Apple Wired Keyboard?



*Nods his head, still grinning as wide as possible*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 15, 2008)

From what  I know Matte screens are Anti-glare but Glossy screens are not.Any conformation?

*img.skitch.com/20080715-1gxfuw7chu6w8jreu1rb2s1bxf.preview.jpg
Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

What is Apple's email address?I need some answers!


----------



## krazzy (Jul 15, 2008)

Congrats Preshit! I know that grin of your's all too well. Happened to me a couple of time. Just short of touching the ears, isn't it?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 16, 2008)

@ HellKnight
Also, if you are in a qualified university you can get a free ipod touch 8GB or ipod nano 8GB.  In the US, you also get a free printer after the rebate. Good deal huh? Better get the deal or else it'll end.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 16, 2008)

Pat said:


> Is it true that Apple is now offering student discounts on buying macbooks in India ?


MacBooks or MacBook Pros or all macbooks ?


aryayush said:


> Yes, it is. 12.5% flat.


What was the MRP again ?
*******gautham takes his calculator out


cooldudie3 said:


> @ HellKnight
> Also, if you are in a qualified university you can get a free ipod touch 8GB or ipod nano 8GB.  In the US, you also get a free printer after the rebate. Good deal huh? Better get the deal or else it'll end.


Is it there in India also ?
And by university, do you need to be doing your masters course only ? Or do even bachelor cources qualify ?

Are there other companies doing something similar ?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 16, 2008)

No, I don't think it is available India. If you have a friend in U.S., Canada or somewhere supported, he/she can buy it for you. I got the full set. Macbook Pro+iPod Touch+HP Photosmart C4480. All for paying only the discounted Macbook Pro price. It was totally a blow off deal. I couldn't imagine another deal better than this.
But, I still had to pay tax of the ipod and the printer.
------------
BTW, there is a discount for all macs. I checked


----------



## hellknight (Jul 16, 2008)

@cooldudie3
Hey thats great.. now the only work left is to find out weather HPU is covered or not. Will do it next month..


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 16, 2008)

offtopic: ^^ are you buying a mac because your signature doesn't want to get one 
Sorry dude, no hard feelings?


----------



## aryayush (Jul 16, 2008)

All prices are inclusive of all discounts and applicable taxes and rounded off to the nearest 5000:

White MacBook 1: Rs. 45,000
White MacBook 2: Rs. 55,000
Black MacBook: Rs. 60,000
15-inch MacBook Pro 1: Rs. 80,000
15-inch MacBook Pro 2: Rs. 1,00,000
17-inch MacBook Pro: Rs. 1,15,000

You are not entitled to any free iPod(s).


----------



## hellknight (Jul 16, 2008)

@cooldudie..
May be.. i don't have a mac and I don't have a girlfriend either  
wanna have both.. ha ha..


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 16, 2008)

^^^ So you never had a mac and you never had a Girlfriend, so what makes your signature??  Prejudice   ??


----------



## aryayush (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey, let's reserve our comments for _after_ his having used Mac OS X for a month. Let's see then whether he feels it's a "big deal" or not.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 16, 2008)

[offtopic]
_ Pics from the Digit Mumbai Meet _
[/offtopic]


----------



## aryayush (Jul 16, 2008)

There _are_ other places in Mumbai, right? Right?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 16, 2008)

aryayush said:


> All prices are inclusive of all discounts and applicable taxes and rounded off to the nearest 5000:
> 
> White MacBook 1: Rs. 45,000
> White MacBook 2: Rs. 55,000
> ...


Hey, I heard MacBook is around Rs. 35,000 equivalent in USA ?
Now its price seems godly. 

What would be the price for the full ipod, discount, etc included deal if someone gets the same in USA ?

*And where the hell in the Internet can I find price listing for Apple Products ? *


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 16, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Hey, I heard MacBook is around Rs. 35,000 equivalent in USA ?



MacBook line up starts at $1099 which is equal to Rs. 47,305 as of today. Both prices are exclusive of applicable taxes.




MetalheadGautham said:


> What would be the price for the full ipod, discount, etc included deal if someone gets the same in USA ?



Depends on the offer. You won't get a discount AND iPod together with the same offer.



MetalheadGautham said:


> *And where the hell in the Internet can I find price listing for Apple Products ? *



On Apple's Site


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 16, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> On Apple's Site


Indian Street prices also there ?


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 16, 2008)

Indian '_Street_' prices ? Seriously?

Apple sets an MRP on the prices of the products. You goto any dealer or ask the Apple Sales helpline directly. You will get the same price throughout. Give and take a grand.

Only the applicable taxes differ from place to place.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 16, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> Indian '_Street_' prices ? Seriously?
> 
> Apple sets an MRP on the prices of the products. You goto any dealer or ask the Apple Sales helpline directly. You will get the same price throughout. Give and take a grand.
> 
> Only the applicable taxes differ from place to place.


OK. Thanks. Till now, I had one hell of a difficulty in getting prices of the various avatars of iPods. I was intrested in the 60GB model some time back, but due to some reasons, I ended up getting myself a lowy Transcend T-Sonic 610 2GB DAP.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 16, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Hey, I heard MacBook is around Rs. 35,000 equivalent in USA ?


No, it isn't and never was.



MetalheadGautham said:


> Now its price seems godly.


To you, I'm pretty sure even Rs. 10,000 will seem "godly" if it's Apple's product. There's not much the company can do about that. Rs. 45,000 for a MacBook is an absolute _steal_ for normal people!



MetalheadGautham said:


> What would be the price for the full ipod, discount, etc included deal if someone gets the same in USA ?


Rs. 46,253 for the lowest configured MacBook, along with a free iPod touch if you're eligible for an educational discount. Inclusive of all taxes; free shipping to anywhere within the States.

In general, the prices of Macs in India are the same or sport a very tiny difference when compared to those in the U.S.A.. They'll cost you pretty much the same, so it makes sense to buy them from here only.



MetalheadGautham said:


> *And where the hell in the Internet can I find price listing for Apple Products ? *


*They're right there for you to see on Apple's website(s). Jeez!*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 16, 2008)

aryayush said:


> No, it isn't and never was.
> 
> To you, I'm pretty sure even Rs. 10,000 will seem "godly" if it's Apple's product. There's not much the company can do about that. Rs. 45,000 for a MacBook is an absolute _steal_ for normal people!
> 
> ...


1. I remember someone talking about this black friday or something like that where you get things damn cheap...

2. Here we go again  Actually, I think iPods except shuffle are damn cheap. Its just too hard to find the right model in National Market (bangalore)

3. Wait a sec, we have an _option_ between iPod and Discount ? Or we get both ? What do we get in India ? And whats the difference between the amount discounted and cost of ipod they give ? 

4. Again, I remember someone, I think it was ashwin, talking about this day called black friday or something. 

5. Why do they have to hide it in some botton corner to ensure that I can't notice it in the middle of exotic looking visuals ?


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 16, 2008)

5. Ever accessed the Apple Store? Every site has one with pricing in *bold* for each product and accessory.


----------



## skippednote (Jul 16, 2008)

wat are the new features  in iphone air and when will iphone be shipped to india


----------



## goobimama (Jul 16, 2008)

Preshit congrats dude! I so wish I was there when you got it in your hands D). 

The rest of you, whaddup!

@sunny: Shut it with the temperature thing will you. Or be prepared to be miserabled.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 16, 2008)

Ohh man! You wouldn't realize how happy I was. Imagine ..... aah, nevermind. There's nothing to compare my happiness to


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 16, 2008)

@ arya can i waste the reseller's time in getting me a price and then decide the order or they give the price after u place an order?
i earlier thought purchasing it from Byron Bay whre i can avail student discount but still its more than wht indian price is  .gotta find an indian student now


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 16, 2008)

@Aayush
you get a free ipod in America. I bought mine there! Also a printer!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 16, 2008)

Bought a HP wireless All in one printer,scanner photocopier to use with my Mac over WiFi.
I am getting 200-220kBps on HTTP but with torrents 60-70-80kBps,no more.I am using transmission.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 16, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Bought a HP wireless All in one printer,scanner photocopier to use with my Mac over WiFi.
> I am getting 200-220kBps on HTTP but with torrents 60-70-80kBps,no more.I am using transmission.


Are you sure you are using good torrents? Try the official ubuntu torrent as that is seeded to the max. Cause there is nothing wrong with the speed on Transmission as it goes well over 200KBps here...

Also, if you install Bonjour on Windows, you can use the wireless printer from a PC as well.


----------



## narangz (Jul 16, 2008)

Guys guys guys & girl(s) (if any)!

Well today I planned to watch the movie- Jaane tu ya jaane na and also had to do some shopping. So I went to Westend Mall with my friend. Now how's this related to Apple thread?

Here's why:

Well we reached the mall about 1 hour earlier than the show time as I wanted to do some shopping. Now when we entered the mall, I am surprised! Guess what I see there?

An Apple iStore!!!

There were balloons all over the entry of the store so I guessed today's the inauguration day. The guy at the store also told us about the inauguration & the media was all over there clickin the photographs. So forgetting about the shopping we entered the iStore. Each & every Apple gadget & accessories were there except the iPhone. I the started using the iMac & tried various apps. The iStore had Wifi access so I used safari too for a couple of minutes. Then I launched iTunes & listened to the bollywood tracks. I must say the audio quality is pretty good.

Then we moved on the the notebooks. The first one I tried was Mac Book. I never liked the Mac Book so we then moved to the MacBook Air. Well the Air was _something._ I inspected every inch of it & was awe struck by it's size & weight. I also inspected it's corners & I can't believe anyone can be injured by those corners. It can't even cut bread loaf! 

After using the Air for some time we moved on to iPod Touch. Well it is an awesome product.

After trying the Touch for a couple of minutes we move on to the MacBook Pro. I like the MB Pro 'coz of it aluminium body. Now the sales executive comes to us after watching us. By this time he realised that these guys are not here to feast their eyes & are actually trying the products.

I realized that the MacBook Pro & the iMac next to it didn't have the vibrant colours like we saw on the previous iMac & MacBook.  I asked the executive & he told me that these screens are of Matte finish & the previous ones had Glossy finish. Well I kind of liked both the types.

The sales executive now offered us a demo & asked me which version of Windows do I use. I told him that I use Windows Vista Ultimate. Then he went on to ask the config my PC has. I told him it has 3 GB of RAM & it's AMD X2 based system. He then asked me how many simultaneous Windows can I open without slowing down the OS. I then told him that in my daily usage it doesn't slow down.
He then opened hell lot of applications & multiple windows of Safari. He then asked me if I want to check the system & tell him if I think it's running sluggishly. Well  didn't find it responding sluggishly & was working fine. Then he boasted of the quality & quality control process and went on & on. After being interrupted by me, he started to show me various qualities of the Mac Leopard OS. I must admit I was impressed. I had used the MacBook before but didn't know of those things.

Then he said you can install Leopard on PC but that _dibba_ won't run it the way the Apple hardware does. Yes, he actually called PC a _dibba!_ I seized this opportunity & asked him about Hackintosh. He kind of avoided answering it directly but just said that you won't enjoy it. Then I asked him if I can get Leopard installation media from them. Surprisingly he said yes & told me it'll cost Rs. 5900. I confirmed if it'll be genuine & he said yes.

It was a nice experience & I'll buy MacBook Pro someday when I can afford it.

Here's a photo of the store from the outside:

*i6.photobucket.com/albums/y239/narangz/apple/16072008.jpg

Sorry if you guys think this is a boring & extremely long post and there's nothing new in it. But well it was first experience for me on the Touch & Air.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 16, 2008)

Glad you got to use some of the products  The Mac Pro + ACD 30" is what is awesome.

P.S: Apple iStore = Reliance Apple Stores


----------



## narangz (Jul 16, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> P.S: Apple iStore = Reliance Apple Stores



Yep. I know 

Nice pic


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry, didn't notice the link to the photobucket pic.

And yea, that's how excited I am.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 16, 2008)

Yep! Preshit's got a crazy avvy! But you can expect the crazyness considering what he is going through…

It feels so good to be back using the Mac. Like a cool breeze on a hot summer's day.

@narangz: Don't post those long and boring posts here man. Its almost sick constantly hearing about of people finding that Macs are awesome and the Mobile Mac OS is godlike. I mean, they are awesome, and that's the end of the story. Nothing much to say beyond that. (Now judging by my past experience, you might not get the sarcasm in this. Just so you know, I'm being sarcastic. We love hearing about this stuff!  )


----------



## narangz (Jul 16, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Yep! Preshit's got a crazy avvy! But you can expect the crazyness considering what he is going through…
> 
> It feels so good to be back using the Mac. Like a cool breeze on a hot summer's day.
> 
> @narangz: Don't post those long and boring posts here man. Its almost sick constantly hearing about of people finding that Macs are awesome and the Mobile Mac OS is godlike. I mean, they are awesome, and that's the end of the story. Nothing much to say beyond that. (Now judging by my past experience, you might not get the sarcasm in this. Just so you know, I'm being sarcastic. We love hearing about this stuff!  )



1. You haven't judged me correctly  

2. When did I say Mobile Me is Godlike? I did NOT like it!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 16, 2008)

I said Mobile *Mac OS* is godlike. I wanted to say iPhone OS, but then the iPod Touch comes in and says 'mee too!'


----------



## narangz (Jul 16, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I said Mobile *Mac OS* is godlike. I wanted to say iPhone OS, but then the iPod Touch comes in and says 'mee too!'



Oops. Sorry, my bad. Yeah I like the Mobile Mac OS, but still iPhone isn't for me though i like iPod Touch.

Also I am waiting for Microsoft Surface 

----

I forgot to write that the guy said the iPhone 3G will be launched at september end.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 16, 2008)

Holy cow!!I am getting 240-250kBps on my 1M unlimited connection.This is insane!!Getting these speeds while DLing Fedora 9 BT.But when I DL well seeded torrents from hd-bits.ro and scenehd.org I get crappy speeds.Even from supertorrents.org.All are private trackers.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 17, 2008)

Apple has sent out an email to all .Mac users apologising for the "rocky" transition and given a free one month extension to the service for existing members. Yet another something that separates Apple from the herd—exemplary customer service! Seriously, when was the last time you saw a company give users a free extension because they failed to deliver a smooth upgrade?

This is an amazing company, really.

(I still wish they hadn't screwed it up _so_ badly though. I mean, come on, it's Apple. Apple should have better control over their offerings.)


----------



## goobimama (Jul 17, 2008)

What pisses me off is that the free account holders also got an extension making it 90 days of free Mobileme usage. But yeah, all in all 30 days extension is quite a lot. I remember reading some comments on TUAW, where they wanted 3 days added to their account for the downtime.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 17, 2008)

This question is for any guy who has come to bangalore: _Where is the Apple Showroom in bangalore ?_ I heard its somewhere in the Forum Mall. Is it true ? I am thinking of going on a buying trip to Big Bazar, but since Forum is just next door, I thought I might check in there as well.

So anyone can confirm if it is there in forum ?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 17, 2008)

narangz said:
			
		

> Also I am waiting for Microsoft Surface



In case you get that Coffee Table, don't forget to invite us for an evening Coffee


----------



## dinesh72 (Jul 17, 2008)

Everytime I sync my touch in itunes, it backs up the data and then sync. It takes a while. Is there anyway to sync without backing up.


----------



## narangz (Jul 17, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> In case you get that Coffee Table, don't forget to invite us for an evening Coffee



Sure, if I ever buy it


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jul 17, 2008)

goobimama said:


> What pisses me off is that the free account holders also got an extension making it 90 days of free Mobileme usage.



Its not that all free(trial) account holders get the 30-day extension. And you just can not signup for a trial MobileMe account like .Mac account as it requires you to submit your CC info, like I did and I am eligible for 30-day extension, good enough to test my spanking new iPod Touch


----------



## goobimama (Jul 17, 2008)

^^ Well my friend who got a .mac account one day before the transition got a 30 day extension as well. Plus the 20GB storage.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, but only for ones who signed up after 9th July, I also did and I have two trial accounts with 90 days usage


----------



## aryayush (Jul 17, 2008)

Apple is suing Psystar. Finally! They are going to _crush_ them. The Psystar guys will be sorry they were ever born.

Hah hah! I take sick, grisly pleasure in seeing those who perpetrate the notion of running the pure and divine Mac OS X on crappy PCs that are no better than street urchins in front of Apple’s breathtaking and awe-inspiring Macs go down. Burn them at the stakes, Apple, and frame the ashes and hang them up in your headquarters.


----------



## narangz (Jul 17, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Apple is suing Psystar. Finally! They are going to _crush_ them. The Psystar guys will be sorry they were ever born.
> 
> Hah hah! I take sick, grisly pleasure in seeing those who perpetrate the notion of running the pure and divine Mac OS X on crappy PCs that are no better than street urchins in front of Apple’s breathtaking and awe-inspiring Macs go down. Burn them at the stakes, Apple, and frame the ashes and hang them up in your headquarters.



You are _sick_!


----------



## aryayush (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL! Advocating Macs to everyone is paying off for me. When my MBP’s power cord screwed up, my friend, Shrenique, lent me his MacBook for a couple of days. Now that he’s gone back to Pune, my sister has lent me her MacBook for a week.

And before I know it, my iMac and MacBook Pro will be here (they’re replacing everything* I complained about, the ambient light sensor, power cord, the entire casing, SuperDrive and even the screen which was only slightly unevenly backlit—Apple kicks ass! I only wish I’d complained about the speakers getting distorted at high volumes too. ) and I’ll finally be able to throw my PC in the Mahananda river. 

*Seriously, you’d think they’d just send the whole thing back to Apple and give me one of those shiny new Core 2 Duo, 802.11n thingies, but no such luck. Maybe I’m _a bit_ too greedy!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 17, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> This question is for any guy who has come to bangalore: _Where is the Apple Showroom in bangalore ?_ I heard its somewhere in the Forum Mall. Is it true ? I am thinking of going on a buying trip to Big Bazar, but since Forum is just next door, I thought I might check in there as well.
> 
> So anyone can confirm if it is there in forum ?


Yes, imagine at Forum. There is also one on M.G.. but I hafn't been there.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 17, 2008)

App Store Apps - (Unofficial) Official App store review site. 

For now with all the app reviews pouring in I guess its not required, but it might turn into something good later on.

@aayush: Rock on! Poor me I don't have any issues to give mine back to Apple. Maybe if I keep spitting through the air vents something might go wrong…


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 17, 2008)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Hah hah! I take sick, grisly pleasure in seeing those who perpetrate the notion of running the pure and divine Mac OS X on crappy PCs that are no better than street urchins in front of Apple’s breathtaking and awe-inspiring Macs go down.



This is not about Mac OS and Windows OS, its about Mac and PC, which are both x68. No one here has a PowerPC based Mac, except may be Milind. So how do you think your comments make sense, when the MacBooks , MacBooks Pros are all x86 based like the PCs ???



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Burn them at the stakes, Apple, and frame the ashes and hang them up in your headquarters.



Meet the internationally recognized Mac Psycho. Dude you are insane!!

BTW is your MBP still under warranty ?? Or did you give it for repair ??


----------



## goobimama (Jul 17, 2008)

Array common sense says that Macs are different from the gen-pop PCs. So that's why we refer to them as two different platforms. Of course, if you look at it, PC = Personal Computer = everything!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 17, 2008)

Is iPhone 2.0 firmware(unlocked) out or now?


----------



## aryayush (Jul 17, 2008)

No, it isn’t out yet. Word on the street is that patience is your best friend. 



jamesbond007 said:


> This is not about Mac OS and Windows OS, its about Mac and PC, which are both x68. No one here has a PowerPC based Mac, except may be Milind. So how do you think your comments make sense, when the MacBooks , MacBooks Pros are all x86 based like the PCs ???


Umm… what? What does any of that have to do with what I said?



jamesbond007 said:


> Meet the internationally recognized Mac Psycho. Dude you are insane!!






jamesbond007 said:


> BTW is your MBP still under warranty ??


Yes, it is. If it wasn’t, I’d probably have ended paying up as much as a new MBP getting all those parts replaced. The screen itself costs a bomb!



jamesbond007 said:


> Or did you give it for repair ??


Yes, I did. Do the two have to be mutually exclusive?


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 17, 2008)

You will see atleast 3 people jumping if that happened.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 17, 2008)

PC is the same as mac = currently. without windows os also ,PC =PC = x86 = i686(currently with some  processor optimizations). there is virtually no difference exist 
between PC and mac as of now.

what @jamesbond said was truly the right thing to be said  be back on senses.

what OS X on x86 lacks is modular driver for those components which are not used by mac pc.for that some hackers had already succeded(no big news ,since os x is more or less a weak version of BSD) ,hence hackintosh exists.

the cult like following definitely is a cheap thing reg mac (no ,offense!).

Though ,I agree mac os x is one of the easiest to go for new compu users .


----------



## aryayush (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh. my. _God_!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 17, 2008)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Array common sense says that Macs are different from the gen-pop PCs.



The packaging, the finishing... Macs Rock hands down!! But we are talking about the things under the hood.



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Umm… what? What does any of that have to do with what I said?



Okay, you make me look like a psycho now!!

Oh I thought you MBP was more than 2 years old, so when I said 'give it for repair' I meant 'repair' and not 'covering under warranty'

BTW my MacBook warranty ends in September ?? Anything I could get done, although I must say I am yet to see any sort of problem with MacBook. Boy, not a single problem, I can't believe myself.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 17, 2008)

I’d purchased the AppleCare Protection Plan, which extended my warranty coverage to three years from the date of purchase. You can buy it too if you want (and you should, IMHO). 



narangz said:


> You are _sick_!




(I’d missed this comment before.)


----------



## goobimama (Jul 17, 2008)

And if in case you didn't notice, we don't give a damn about what's inside. What's outside that matters, which is why Macs are different from PCs. And whenever we refer to PC, let it be a Windows xp/Vista running on an Intel or AMD chip. And when we say a Mac, we say Mac OS X running on an Intel/PPC based Macintosh made by Apple. This is just to keep things clear and concise.


----------



## iMav (Jul 17, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I’d purchased the AppleCare Protection Plan, which extended my warranty coverage to three years from the date of purchase. You can buy it too if you want (and you should, IMHO).


Which reminds me that I need to get 1 for dad's HP. Thank you! You just saved my arse.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 17, 2008)

Macs use EFI ,so do some Linux boxes,PCs ,Windows or Linux based ones use BIOS.
Rest all is same I guess.Both are x86.
But man Macs look cute n .....(I don't use such words).They are virtually-Virus free.OS X is the easiest,prettiest and the most advanced OS.I don't care for others but for me it is.When I bought my iMac I was taken by awe by OS X.In contrast,when I tried Kalyway 10.5.2 on my PC it sukked hard!Hang ups,kernel panics and all that crap!
Just to adore this beautiful platform some more,I will do some more '_Ninda_' of Winblows.
Yesterday,to transfer songs to my iPod nano I turned on my winblows PC just to find hundreds of pop-up balloons waiting to bombard me.
AVG antivirus asking to update,security alerts,slowdowns etc etc.

No fanboyistic stuff here.It's a bitter truth for some

For Linux fanboys,Linux is good and developing rapidly but OS X is light years ahead.GUI,ease of use and most importantly the wealth of commercial applications make it the most useful computing platform.

Please inform as soon as iPhone 2.0 FW is pawned.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 17, 2008)

^^^ Its Pawned (I guess), you only need to wait for couple of days before you can update..


----------



## aryayush (Jul 17, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Please inform as soon as iPhone 2.0 FW is pawned.


Trust me, you’ll know.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 17, 2008)

Not using TC right now.
Will connecting TC to an AP and selecting that extend wireless network be OK?
I want to use my TC only as a backup HDD and if it can boost the signal,it would be some icing on the cake


----------



## goobimama (Jul 17, 2008)

Last poll results:
*img.skitch.com/20080717-8udsrpm1ibh9dijmif1j9e2uwe.jpg
Calculate the percentages accordingly, but it seems like everyone is waiting on the Aluminium MacBook.


----------



## iMav (Jul 17, 2008)

err... I haven't voted in the poll, but somehow it says I have! Apple is bugged


----------



## yash (Jul 18, 2008)

what's the iphone air?


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 18, 2008)

Nothing.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 18, 2008)

That's pretty much about it! Nothing!
How come this poll is closed already! But here it says I have!
Come on, Apple, crush Psystar. May every hackintosh builder and user be cursed!
Anyways, I think Psystar has a poor designing skill.


----------



## zombie (Jul 18, 2008)

Apple put some really brilliant ideas while designing Macs. I know because I have worked with Apple and had an entire lab for my R&D. Hell when you open an iMac you get to know how they squeeze things in - thoughtfully of course. Their design and performance is what IBM PC clones will never have, unless you are a modder.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 18, 2008)

TUAW seems to be doing a lot of sloppy reporting these days. Almost like stuff being sent out directly without any editorial director. 



> *A quick rant about notes:*
> You got your iPhone. You got your computer. Your emails sync. Your contacts sync. Your calendars sync. Your music, your podcasts, your photos, all your stuff: it just syncs. This is good.
> 
> Your notes? They don't sync...
> ...



How can a TUAW reporter not realise that Mail.app has the notes feature and so does Outlook on Windows?! Insanity prevails I guess.


----------



## zombie (Jul 18, 2008)

Good writers are tough to find while good editors are extinct species.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 18, 2008)

^ I know of someone who is really good in this regard. (you know who you are!).

Anyway, what's with the blue text? Please post in unformatted text.


----------



## zombie (Jul 18, 2008)

Who am I ?

Sorry for the blue text, its my trademark across various forums. Cant really change it*. 

Mod reply: *Don't worry, I can! And I expect you not to continue*.

*


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 18, 2008)

^^^ aren't you a Zombie ?? Back to Milind...


----------



## narangz (Jul 18, 2008)

@goobimama- I haven't voted in the new poll & it says I've already voted!

Here it shows 1 each for every option but check who's voted for what & you'll see multiple voters.


----------



## zombie (Jul 18, 2008)

Mod, if you really want to do your duty then go ahead and change colour of all my posts. Or else stay away buddy.

BTW are you a Digit employee Hitboxx ???


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

zombie said:


> *Mod, if you really want to do your duty then go ahead and change colour of all my posts. Or else stay away buddy.
> 
> BTW are you a Digit employee Hitboxx ???[color]*


^^ Popat ho gaya


----------



## goobimama (Jul 18, 2008)

^^ LOL indeed. Anyway, keep your offtopic posts out of this thread. We are all about the serious mac discussions.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 18, 2008)

zombie said:


> Good writers are tough to find while good editors are extinct species.


I disagree. I happen to have an extremely capable editor myself for my Macworld posts.


----------



## zombie (Jul 18, 2008)

^^ agreed. woh bhi blue popat ho gaya 

Good to know that Aryaush. There are always exceptions. BTW recently came to know that Apple India will provide some serious discounts on their entire range for students. Anybody got more info on that ?


----------



## aryayush (Jul 18, 2008)

Stop using the blue font, dude. You’re going to get miserabled by Hitboxx.

Yeah, there is a flat 12.5% discounts on MacBooks and MacBook Pros for the students, staff and faculty of recognised universities. The cheapest MacBook now starts at only Rs. 45,000 (inclusive of taxes and stuff).

--------------

Guess who’s here? I give you, Ediz, the Wizard.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 18, 2008)

That blue font is straining the eyes!!

And how many times do we have discussion on Discounts and Prices ??

So who is this Wizard ?? More about him ??


----------



## zombie (Jul 18, 2008)

Sadly, India is a democracy and majority counts. So no bold blues in this thread. 

BTW this is the only thread where people have objections against my font preferences. 

One more thing, this is not the only forum on internet alright, so idea of being miserabled by XYZ doesnt hold any weight.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh spare me the shenanigans please, how hard is it for you not to understand! And trust me, I won't ever stay away "buddy".

Show me blue(edit no 3) and you will report to the front office and join the bootcamp, soldier. No more discussions!


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

zombie said:


> Sadly, India is a democracy and majority counts. So no bold blues in this thread.
> 
> BTW this is the only thread where people have objections against my font preferences.
> 
> One more thing, this is not the only forum on internet alright, so idea of being miserabled by XYZ doesnt hold any weight.


Dude! Your presence here = Your absence here 

And that Blue font has been irritating in every thread, it is here that matters were spoken of publicly.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 18, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Stop using the blue font, dude. You’re going to get miserabled by Hitboxx.
> 
> Yeah, there is a flat 12.5% discounts on MacBooks and MacBook Pros for the students, staff and faculty of recognised universities. The cheapest MacBook now starts at only Rs. 45,000 (inclusive of taxes and stuff).
> 
> ...


Just got an email from my Apple store. Goa University works as well (=all colleges affiliated with that university). 

And poor Ediz. He has gotten totally confused. Running around the place trying to find the Apple thread. I've given him instructions so one will see him soon enough.

@Jamesbond: He's the guy who bought Preshit's Mac Mini (Me loves to flaunt mine gallery!)

--------
Wow! Awesome screensaver along the lines of Aurora desktop of Leopard. Already a staff pick at Apple.com.

*img.skitch.com/20080718-t8ieycqdqhc6t1dxtdrqsqrs62.jpg



> A perfect companion for the Leopard stylish nebula, this screen saver is the animated, full 3D version of the same concept, the effect achieved is truly fantastic and hypnotic.


Free Download @ Multithemes

------
Hex for the systemwide Color Picker! That thing always bothered me in that I couldn't read or write colour codes in Hex so I always ended up using Photoshop or a separate colour meter. 

Today I found Hex Color Picker 1.4. Seems like a solid tool which integrates with the OS. 



> Web designers and programmers who need to specify colors must use a special code. This code can amazingly in this day and age not be found directly within the Mac OS X color panel. What do you have to do to get it? Launch Photoshop for the sole purpose of getting a six digit number? Calculate it for yourself with Calculator's hexadecimal mode, TextEdit and some patience? We tried that once, it was nothing but pain and frustration.
> 
> Along comes Hex Color Picker to put an extra tab in the system-wide color panel. Instantly see the hex color code for any color, and edit it just the same with a number of shorthands. Problem solved.


Free Download @ Wafflesoftware

--------
Awright. Got a new poll started. Macboys, L'users, Winboys. Let us know whether you would rather have all the mac junk in a separate section.

Not that I have the power to create one. Just want to know where you guys stand.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 18, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Not using TC right now.
> Will connecting TC to an AP and selecting that extend wireless network be OK?
> I want to use my TC only as a backup HDD and if it can boost the signal,it would be some icing on the cake



I'm still alive.

VLC is causing trouble with HD stuff.It crashes just in the middle of a scene.I have Spiderman 3 720p.Got it today itself and it's all fugged up what to do.I'm not gonna use quicktime as I can't turn of subtitles.VLC supports this feature.

HELP!is what I am craving for!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 18, 2008)

Quicktime loads subtitles alright. You just have to wait till the full movie loads in (MKV file right?).


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 18, 2008)

Didn't he say he can't turn "of" subtitles? You want to turn them Off or turn them On? Both things are easily possible using QT.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 18, 2008)

Both QT and VLC play .mkv files perfectly, however I noticed one big diff between, not diff actually, VLC plays the file spot on, in QT, you'll have to wait for atleast 5 mins ( depends ) till the Matroska loads and then start the playback. You can easily turn the subs on and off pretty easily in either of them.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 18, 2008)

*Should there be an Apple section?*

Go on, people. Vote for the first option. Post your views. 

----------------------

For those who don’t know about it, grab the Tomatometer widget from Apple’s website if you’re into movies. It’s just a perfect little widget and is one of the first things I install on a new Mac.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes,there should be one.

I still haven't got my TC prob solved

*img.skitch.com/20080718-npix4iamenb2rujp5gs6iwkdkt.preview.jpg
Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

This thing is getting on my nerves!


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 18, 2008)

Delete the .srt file or rename it.


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

*Why Does The iPhone Have A Crippled Bluetooth?*

Answering the million dollar question as to why the iPhone has a crippled bluetooth.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 18, 2008)

*iPod stuff*

dunno whether this s/w was recomended b4.

iTunes was too heavy for a 256MB ram laptop.
did a little googling & found this s/w -*Anapod Explorer* [not free]

really nice to use, uses just around 10-20MB of RAM.
with this s/w, we can just select a song-> right click-> "send to"->iPod. so simple 

*www.redchairsoftware.com/anapod/


----------



## goobimama (Jul 19, 2008)

Didn't notice the can't turn off subtitles. Anyway, all is possible with Quicktime. You could even have a plain subtitles track without audio and video if you want. In any case, just hit Command+J _after_ the MKV has loaded.

*img.skitch.com/20080718-bc1snqupdsesww5ip5n9yt283w.jpg

@azeem: Big deal. If every time you get an MKV you save it as a reference movie, there is no need for all this loading time.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 19, 2008)

^^^Yep I forgot to mention that one


----------



## goobimama (Jul 19, 2008)

I've been interacting with my Address Book these days more then before, and I suddenly come to realise that it is a very ugly little application. I mean after looking at the smooth UI designs of the iPhone addressbook and the MobileMe online AB, the OS X one looks pale in comparison. Sure it does have all the required stuff, but the looks of it don't appease me much. Any screwy thoughts on this?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 19, 2008)

Man I seem to have missed a lot! And what's with the blue fonts? I can't see them? Or are they already edited?
Zombie seems like a annoying person to go with!

@ Milind,
That is really a cool screensaver.

About the poll. I think this thread should stay because then we will always be loyal to each other. Unless we are made mods of the section!


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jul 19, 2008)

WOW, another incident of Apple taking care of its customers.

As I had mentioned earlier about Apple charging my CC for the trial MobileMe account, it was a authorization hold which generally is of USD $1 but for me it accidentally was of 100 SGD.

So to compensate for the trouble that it had caused me, they extended my trial account by another 30-days, that makes it 120-days of free usage


----------



## goobimama (Jul 19, 2008)

> About the poll. I think this thread should stay because then we will always be loyal to each other. Unless we are made mods of the section!





> And people with profiles on the Apple Thread could be Section Leaders


Someone is certainly keen on doing some moderation. Sorry sonny, that's not going to happen.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 19, 2008)

@Milind

The address book of OS X in  comparison   to the one in MobileMe, sure doesn't look good. But , heyy, I read on so many blogs that Address book and iCal don't sync with MobileMe properly. I made changes in Address Book and the changes are reflected in Contacts in MobileMe and vice-versa. Pretty Cool


----------



## goobimama (Jul 19, 2008)

^^ And if you look at the one on the iPhone, it looks really plain. Anyway, most people are complaining that the changes aren't pushed to the server, instead, they are sync'ed every 15 minutes which is not what was promised.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 19, 2008)

Ankur Gupta said:


> WOW, another incident of Apple taking care of its customers.
> 
> As I had mentioned earlier about Apple charging my CC for the trial MobileMe account, it was a authorization hold which generally is of USD $1 but for me it accidentally was of 100 SGD.
> 
> So to compensate for the trouble that it had caused me, they extended my trial account by another 30-days, that makes it 120-days of free usage


Yeah, they’re nice that way. Of course, for me, that still doesn’t make the whole thing better. I can’t excuse them for the horrible, horrible launch. I don’t really find .Mac all that appealing anymore. I’m just waiting for the 2.0 firmware. If that doesn’t fix my issues, I’m jumping ship (and I hope I don’t have to). I think I can safely conclude that Apple really is best at just software and design. They’re only OK in the hardware and services departments.



goobimama said:


> I've been interacting with my Address Book these days more then before, and I suddenly come to realise that it is a very ugly little application. I mean after looking at the smooth UI designs of the iPhone addressbook and the MobileMe online AB, the OS X one looks pale in comparison. Sure it does have all the required stuff, but the looks of it don't appease me much. Any screwy thoughts on this?


Ah, I’ve never really felt that way.



s18000rpm said:


> *iPod stuff*
> 
> dunno whether this s/w was recomended b4.
> 
> ...


Sorry, buddy, only one Windows user here. The rest of us are all enlightened beings. 



goobimama said:


> Anyway, most people are complaining that the changes aren't pushed to the server, instead, they are sync'ed every 15 minutes which is not what was promised.


You can *reduce it to near instantaneousness*, though it still won’t be “push”.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks Preshit,that works.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 19, 2008)

.... and another example.

After my Leopard upgrade DVD stopped being recognized, I called up their Tech Support. Even though my 'telephone support' had expired 3 months of purchase, they still provided every help that they could. After everything, they said they'll courier me the DVD.

And here it is. The Leopard DVD all the way from Singapore via AirMail.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 19, 2008)

Apple’s customer care: *A.W.E.S.O.M.E.!*


----------



## narangz (Jul 19, 2008)

Apple iPod at Rs. 900*!!!

This was the advertisement I saw in the newspaper this morning by iStore for first 100 customers. Don't know which conditions apply.

I reckon it must be a Shuffle.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 19, 2008)

iPods for 900Rs,Macbooks for 45K.Who moron says Apple products are costly?


----------



## slugger (Jul 19, 2008)

those of u thinking of of migrating to Mobile Me would b served beter if u go thru this bit of News b4 into bed with Apple

*MobileMe 30-day Free Extension No Help, Users Still Angry*

*Immobile Apple*

*Apple Blows Its Chance With MobileMe*

in its current state the service sounds more like *[im]MobileMe*

phunny how the Macboy subscribers on this forum have been conspicuous by their silence on this issue 
nobody[users] found the need to report it


----------



## goobimama (Jul 19, 2008)

If in case you haven't noticed, we don't really post about news stories over here. Each of us use our own means of getting news stories so it is pointless posting them here as well. Secondly, this news has been all over the Apple world, so its nothing new. 

Thirdly, the complaints have been mentioned in this thread itself, if you had bothered to check.

*MobileMe 30-day Free Extension No Help, Users Still Angry*
Apple has publicly apologised for the mess and has provided a 30 day extension for everyone. This by itself is pretty sweet. They have also said they will stop using the word Push till they get everything fixed.

*Immobile Apple*
This is one isolated problem for this guy and his contacts. They work fine for me. 

*Apple Blows Its Chance With MobileMe*
Again, the push thing has been mentioned, Internet Explorer incompatibility, and the iDisk Share file button which was one of the awesome features that were missing. 

In any case, the initial MobileMe lag has gone. The web interface is super fast, syncing is working just fine, albeit at a 15 minute interval, and I think it is totally worth the $20 that I spent on it.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 19, 2008)

^^^Yep definitely worth 20$ if not more


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 19, 2008)

since the original thread was closed, and I didn't have the chance to reply to aayush, here it is:



> You can get most (if not all) of Mac OS X’s features, but you can _never_ get the usability. It’s impossible.
> 
> You’ll add a Dock to Linux and something similar to Exposé and you’ll think you have it pinned down. But will you be able to right click on an icon in the Dock and set it to launch at login? Will you be able to drag a file’s icon from the titlebar in an open application and drag it onto the Desktop to create an alias? Will you ever be able to see the status of your online contacts in Google Talk while browsing their emails in your email application of choice? I think not.
> 
> ...


Hardly. You think dock is the only thing about usability from our point of view don't you ? You think we linux guys stare at awe at OSX and want all of its themes and looks for ourselves ? No thank you.

There are much better things out there and I love using them. *My original statement, with reference to the phrase mac like features meant ease of use and total extreme functionality, *the way it is on a mac. It means simple and non intrusive interfaces, extreme ease of use, not having to bother about anything except the task you are trying to accomplish, configurability to any extent, total security, etc.

I for example, use Arch Linux. Its the simplest OS I have ever used, and its simple yet elegent style can never fail to impress me. Since its so configurable and highly customised for my hardware, I have no issues with it. Its speedy, light weight and has a no-nonsense set of applications.

*These are things that Apple has tried to accomplish in its own Operating System. And these same things are available in other operating systems as well (for example, Arch)*, and hence I said what I said before, i.e, a mac is meant to be bought for all those things that are *not*there in other computers - some hardware level changes, and iLife.

Finally, I would just like to add that everything you said about what to expect from a dock is also possible from linux. You should have done your homework before comming and arguing. And by the phrase _these theme makers_ I hope for your own good you know what you are saying.

Anyway, all I can say to conclude is that you atleast have refrained from using fanboyish language and have decided to stick with logical thinking. Hope you continue with similar attitude while continuing the discussion.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh, duuude, you don’t give up.

Look, I’m in no mood to argue or discuss anything with you. You’re a Linux user and Linux users, by their very nature, are at the absolute opposite end of the rope when compared to Mac users. We have different ideologies and priorities and can never agree when it comes to our computing choices. I love Apple’s closed business practices that tie me in. To you, that sounds strange. You want everything to be inter-compatible and open. I don’t mind paying for good software if I have to, even if there are free alternatives present. You think all software should be free (don’t say you don’t—I’m very familiar with all that hypocrisy). I love how Apple stuff is not very customisable and is therefore makes it less likely for me to screw my own computer and gadgets. You want everything to be customisable to the ‘T’. I scurry away when I see the word Terminal mentioned somewhere and it’s like a magnetic attraction for you. I think the mouse and the GUI are the best things that ever happened to computers. You could very easily have done without them.

Mac and Linux users are just as different as it’s possible for any two individuals to be. I respect that you’re a harcore geek and love to tinker with your computer and make it absolutely unique and customised. Even if it means having to get down and dirty with it, sometimes screwing it up in the process, you love that challenge. I don’t. I appreciate well written software that doesn’t require me to know anything about its back-end. I like that I can just open my computer and get to work without ever having to worry about anything else at all. I take comfort in the fact that if something ever goes wrong with it, I can call up a helpline number and get all the help I need from professionals for free.

I and you are different people with very different needs. You can never figure out what makes us drawn to the closed, proprietary Apple stuff. I can never wrap my head around what makes you want to mess with the innards of your computer and do it all yourself. Let’s just leave it at that, shall we? Just don’t say that any Linux distribution (or any other OS in the world) is the same as Mac OS X in any respect—no, they’re not and never can be. Because the basic principle is different. Mac OS X has a level of usability that no other OS in the world can ever have, at least to my mind.

End of story. Period.


----------



## slugger (Jul 19, 2008)

some people prefer the Blue pill over the Red pill


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 19, 2008)

Red Apples,Red pills


----------



## slugger (Jul 19, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Red Apples,Red pills



Red apples != Red pills 

pretty much the opposite IM*H*O


----------



## goobimama (Jul 19, 2008)

slugger said:


> some people prefer the Blue pill over the Red pill


Excellent analogy. I for one don't understand why any of the peoples (except for Neo) would take the red pill. Their world sucks!

@sunny: I think you got it a little wrong…


----------



## aryayush (Jul 19, 2008)

Uh… pills? What? 

------------

I just noticed something on the bottom of my Netgear router:

“Designed by NETGEAR in California”

Sound familiar?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 19, 2008)

> Uh… pills? What?


I take it you haven't watched the Matrix Trilogy. Non-nerd alert!


----------



## slugger (Jul 19, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Excellent analogy.



sarcasm noted 



goobimama said:


> I for one don't understand why any of the people*s* (except for Neo) would take the red pill



_n e body who says this_..well I can say is...All the best


----------



## aryayush (Jul 19, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I take it you haven't watched the Matrix Trilogy. Non-nerd alert!


Oh, I haven’t, although I’ve always been meaning to. I’ll watch them now on my 24-inch iMac (oh yeah, I love to throw in mentions every now and then).

-----------------

For the first time, I regret something about my Mac and iPhone—they do not do 802.11n. I changed my Time Capsule’s configuration to make it to only 802.11n (2.4GHz) right now and the network strength and range _instantly_ improved. I’m getting full strength all over my house on my sister’s MacBook right now.

Damn! Why don’t my MacBook Pro and the iPhone do 802.11n? OK, I know why the MacBook Pro doesn’t but why doesn’t the iPhone do it! Arrghh!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 19, 2008)

_Disclaimer: I have no idea what I'm talking about. _

802.11n is supposed to be a wireless device with 3 antennas or radios. Based on something called MIMO (Multiple Inputs Multiple Outputs). Currently most 'n' routers have these 3 antennas while notebook wireless card's are juiced enough to support this MIMO standard. However, 802.11 'n' chips have not yet been made for mobile handheld devices owing to which the iPhone has to suffer with 802.11g networking. Again, pay close attention to that disclaimer.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 19, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Oh, duuude, you don’t give up.
> 
> Look, I’m in no mood to argue or discuss anything with you. You’re a Linux user and Linux users, by their very nature, are at the absolute opposite end of the rope when compared to Mac users. We have different ideologies and priorities and can never agree when it comes to our computing choices. I love Apple’s closed business practices that tie me in. To you, that sounds strange. You want everything to be inter-compatible and open. I don’t mind paying for good software if I have to, even if there are free alternatives present. You think all software should be free (don’t say you don’t—I’m very familiar with all that hypocrisy). I love how Apple stuff is not very customisable and is therefore makes it less likely for me to screw my own computer and gadgets. You want everything to be customisable to the ‘T’. I scurry away when I see the word Terminal mentioned somewhere and it’s like a magnetic attraction for you. I think the mouse and the GUI are the best things that ever happened to computers. You could very easily have done without them.
> 
> ...


well, you got most of the things right except the part that I don't like propiatary stuff. I love linux as a platform, not just because its open. Who said I don't use propiatary apps in it ? *I LOVE UNREAL TOURNAMENT 2004. PERIOD.* Its just that I love my stuff to show my own indivuduality, and I hate excess of unnessary over-smartness displayed by software.

Anyway, I think your words put everything else rather perfectly.

End of story. Period.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 19, 2008)

Man, so many "linux" users like to come in this thread and like to attack. 
Do you need a time capsule for time machine or does any pocket hard drive work? I am still not using time machine and i'm afraid that I willl mess up my MBP.
P.S. I am still taking my first steps toward mac.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 19, 2008)

You can use any external hard disk drive in conjugation with Time Machine. Time Capsule just makes it wireless and more reliable and longer lasting.


----------



## narangz (Jul 19, 2008)

aryayush said:


> For the first time, I regret something about my Mac and iPhone—they do not do 802.11n. I changed my Time Capsule’s configuration to make it to only 802.11n (2.4GHz) right now and the network strength and range _instantly_ improved. I’m getting full strength all over my house on my sister’s MacBook right now.
> 
> Damn! Why don’t my MacBook Pro and the iPhone do 802.11n? OK, I know why the MacBook Pro doesn’t but why doesn’t the iPhone do it! Arrghh!



Can't you use 802.11n USB based wireless card on your MacBook Pro?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 19, 2008)

@Aayush,how did you change the frequency and all in Time Capsule?


----------



## aryayush (Jul 19, 2008)

Dude, there are only few things in life simpler than configuring an Apple wireless device from a Mac. You just turn the router on, turn on Wi-Fi on your Mac, launch AirPort Utility and it lists the router in the sidebar on the left (and selects the first one). Then you just hit Continue if you want the wizard to help you out and Manual Setup for doing some of the more advanced stuff like changing the frequency and all. That’s it. 



narangz said:


> Can't you use 802.11n USB based wireless card on your MacBook Pro?


I could, I guess, if I knew what they were. Care to point me to them? 

I’ve decided to purchase an AirPort Express to extend my network’s range. I obviously cannot stick to just 802.11n and I’m tired of the spotty coverage (though it did show a major improvement when I placed it properly). Gotta shell out Rs. 4,500 more for it but it will be hidden with the cost of the iMac. _Kisi ko pata nahin chalega!_


----------



## narangz (Jul 19, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I could, I guess, if I knew what they were. Care to point me to them?



*netgear.com/Products/Adapters/RangeMaxNextWirelessAdapters.aspx

Here you can find 802.11n USB & Express Card adaptors.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 20, 2008)

Well, the major problem is the iPhone and that still remains. I’ve also just realised that even my printer only does 802.11g, so I guess there’s really no chance not going to be any 802.11n fun for me anytime soon. 

---------------

In other news, I’ve just realised why Apple is offering such a steep discount on its notebooks, and that too only on the MacBooks and MacBook Pros and not on the MacBook Air—there’s going to be an overhaul. Not just an upgrade, a complete overhaul, specially for the MacBooks. Of course, this is just speculation on my part, but I’m pretty sure that new MacBooks with aluminium enclosures and MacBook Pros with a new case design are going to be released soon (I give it about two months).

Wait and watch.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 20, 2008)

> In other news, I’ve just realised why Apple is offering such a steep discount on its notebooks, and that too only on the MacBooks and MacBook Pros and not on the MacBook Air—there’s going to be an overhaul. Not just an upgrade, a complete overhaul, specially for the MacBooks. Of course, this is just speculation on my part, but I’m pretty sure that new MacBooks with aluminium enclosures and MacBook Pros with a new case design are going to be released soon (I give it about two months).
> 
> Wait and watch.


Gotta tell you I didn't see that coming. But now that you mention it, its definitely going to happen. _You_ wait and watch. 

It'll be funny actually. iPhone goes from Aluminum to plastic. Everything else going the other way. I hope they don't make the MacBook Pros plastic as well! 

--------------

Pwned!!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 20, 2008)

My router and access points both aren't capable of 802.11n.What if I connect my Time Capsule to on of the APs?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2008)

aryayush said:


> In other news, I’ve just realised why Apple is offering such a steep discount on its notebooks, and that too only on the MacBooks and MacBook Pros and not on the MacBook Air—there’s going to be an overhaul. Not just an upgrade, a complete overhaul, specially for the MacBooks. Of course, this is just speculation on my part, but I’m pretty sure that new MacBooks with aluminium enclosures and MacBook Pros with a new case design are going to be released soon (I give it about two months).
> 
> Wait and watch.


me too thinking in the same angle. I think they might be going for a replacement of the current 8600m GT with perhaps 9600 or something  

Could they be moving over to AMD ? Only Jobs knows, but I think its a good thing. Atleast in the macbook and macmini.

Hope Steve remembers to stick the super drive into that macbook. 

Its about time we have seen an upgrade for MacMini. I can only guess what they might do. 780G and Phenom anybody ?


----------



## dinesh72 (Jul 20, 2008)

@Sunny
I think you missed on goobi's last post and you were desperately looking for it???


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 20, 2008)

@goobi:
I'm tryin it out right away.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 20, 2008)

Which post?BTW what is the difference between 802.11g and 802.11n?Only range I guess coz broadband speeds in India are 8Mbps to the max which 802.11g can easily handle.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 20, 2008)

The remote app is amazing! No lag whatsoever. I only wish for some Front Row action rather than just the plain iTunes controls. It can, after all, control the AppleTV.

-----
MobileMe push is totally screwed up. Email's not synced properly, Calendars are pretty much stangnant, I only found the Contacts to push 'up' to the cloud.

---------
Okay push is working just fine now. Not that I'm in any way wanting instantaneous stuff, just that it wasn't working at all earlier. 

------------

Remind me again why the iPod Touch _doesn't_ have an external speaker? Are they insane?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 20, 2008)

How to join .avi files?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 20, 2008)

Open File no 2 in Quicktime. Then drag over File no 1 into the same quicktime window. File > Save as > Reference movie or Quicktime movie (your choice).


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 20, 2008)

Teh AppStore is teh aw-sum-ness


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 20, 2008)

Or if you find any difficulty in it ( you shouldn't actually ), you've got VisualHub too..


----------



## goobimama (Jul 20, 2008)

^^ True that! Visualhub is the paramount of video converting softwares! The interface is so smooth, and it actually works! No matter how many times I say this, it never fails to boggle me how awesome Mac applications are.

---------
One thing I would have loved to see in the App store/iTunes store is a wishlist, or a bookmark thing.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm using VisualHub only.
BTW I just reached a thousand spams mark


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 20, 2008)

*img210.imageshack.us/img210/3955/picture1pa9.png

Where is my MobileMe 1 month extension ??


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 20, 2008)

All the 'Push' stuff, apart from the Mac --> Cloud thing, is working excellently for me.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 20, 2008)

Dont worry. They will give it to you within the month. I don't think you need it before then. 

@sunny: congrats man! I see you are catching up! Gotta make some more spams myself.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 20, 2008)

James, none of us have received the extension yet.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 20, 2008)

How do you guys manage to make so much spam ?? I wanna know the secret. I find it extremely difficult to manage regular visits on 2 threads but you guys make it regular on so many threads!! Is there any software thing for managing forum threads ?? how do you know where to poke your nose ??
I will give an example, you mention the name gx or say windows sucks and within minutes gx_saurav will make his appearance on this thread. How do you guys know this ?? Do you create events ?? Is creating events on this forum possible ?? How do you guys do this ?? gx is an example, there are so many guys like him.
Couple of days back Aryayush made an iPhone FAQ thread, I made a single day visit to it and now I don't know where that thread is ??
Do you make bookmarks of each thread ?? Or do you get emails for each reply ??


----------



## aryayush (Jul 20, 2008)

I’ve answered this question so many times already. *Here you go* (it’s from this thread only). You can use that method to keep track of all the threads you’ve replied in. 

To find new Apple related threads, I use the forum’s search feature. I explained how to do it *here*.

Here’s the updated keywords list I use these days:
	
	



```
apple mac ipod itunes iphone iphone3g mobileme macintosh imac macbook appletv macosx macos osx tiger leopard bootcamp itms safari quicktime wwdc macworld
```

Enjoy. 

(Of course, all of these problems would be solved if we had an Apple section…)


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 20, 2008)

^^^ I think I know that one, what I want to know is the gx thing. I mean mention the name gx, zeeshan, praka or aryayush ( in some other thread ) etc etc and these guys will appear like genie !! Howz that ??


----------



## goobimama (Jul 20, 2008)

While this is not exactly discussion pertaining to this thread, I usually hit the UserCP the first thing (bookmarked n all) and then hit the "new posts" and lightly scan through. And lastly I check the Technology News and Chit Chat section for anything interesting. But yeah, UserCP is the main thing.



jamesbond007 said:


> ^^^ I think I know that one, what I want to know is the gx thing. I mean mention the name gx, zeeshan, praka or aryayush ( in some other thread ) etc etc and these guys will appear like genie !! Howz that ??


Usually the New Posts thing let's you scan through interesting posts. And most of us find similar threads to be interesting.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, that’s either just coincidence or someone points us out to those threads. Or we just keep reading some threads without posting replies and if someone mentions us, we oblige them with a reply.

You’re free to believe that we are magicians though. 8)

As for the post count, well, I don’t really do anything to keep it increasing. I’m just addicted to this forum and the post count is an added bonus that takes care of itself. I’m already in the Top 10 so it’s not like I care anyway.



goobimama said:


> While this is not exactly discussion pertaining to this thread…


LOL! When has that ever stopped us!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 20, 2008)

@jamesbond,have gazillions of problems and querries like me!

I updated my iPhone,tried to pwn,got pwnd.Someone help!!Any iPhone user please come online on gTalk or .mac!!


----------



## aryayush (Jul 20, 2008)

I’m available on iChat to help you out. Add aryayush at mac dot com to your buddy list. 

I’ve already pwned my iPhone and it’s currently synching all the media onto my phone.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 20, 2008)

Then reply please!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 20, 2008)

Why you always in a hurry? Take it slowly man. Some wise guy once said, if the problem is going to solve itself anyway, why worry about it? And if the problem cannot be solved, what's the point of worrying about it?

Of course he said it in much better words, but you get the gist of the situation.

As for me, so far I think Facebook app for iPhone is the best there is out there. Really neat little package on such a small device. Exposure comes second. 

Anyone else have anything else to say about some awesome iPhone apps? I'm in installing mode.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 20, 2008)

What? How can you not mention iPint? My tummy is almost as big as the price of iPhone 3G with all that liquid I've been gulping down trying to show my friends how cool the app is.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 20, 2008)

Goobi, preshit, tried twitterific and Phonesaber?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh iPint is the hallmark of the App store. I was just talking about the 'big' apps, you know which have gone through careful design and all that. 

Any good chat clients for iPhone? Gtalk or something? Currently facebook seems to be the best for chatting.

@pathik: Of course. But I'm not too much of a Star Wars fan to get turned on by the light saber. I will probably just delete it.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 20, 2008)

^ There is a AIM client out. Rumor is LCG is also gonna come out with a universal chat client for the iPhone.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 20, 2008)

LCG?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 20, 2008)

Well I know about the AIM client. But I would like to see some Gtalk/yahoo action. Also a wordpress app instead of the current Typepad thing. 

Anyways, by tomorrow morning, when you wake up, I will be staring at a brand new Leopard desktop. Now I just have to decide which of the cobwebs I want to keep…


----------



## narangz (Jul 20, 2008)

^^You were on Tiger or what?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 20, 2008)

Any tuts for pwning iPhone 2.0??I am unable to go through the entire process successfully


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 20, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Also a wordpress app instead of the current Typepad thing.



An official app by automattic, is already ready. It just needs to be included by Apple in the AppStore now. Ofcourse, it'll be free.



Sunny1211993 said:


> Any tuts for pwning iPhone 2.0??I am unable to go through the entire process successfully



You found nothing on google. Various blogs are already cashing in, writing tutorials on the same. Except that there's nothing to the process really. Everything exists in the app itself.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 20, 2008)

Done!iPhone 2.0 unlocked.Mannn!!those games are awe-some!!But can't buy.Damn!
What is that App startign with 'C'  for installing apps?Are the Apps store apps not compatible?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well I upgraded to ipod touch 2.0 and I love the apps
Try: Aurora Feint
Jirbo Break
iPint
They are awesome


----------



## dinesh72 (Jul 21, 2008)

Couple of questions on Airport express
1. In our company network, I connect the lan cable directly to my mac and browse the internet. What if i connect the lan cable to Airport Express and browse the internet wirelessly. is it possible?

2. I have speakers in my living room and want to use them wirelessly with my iMac and TC wireless set up which will be in other room. When I plug Airport Express in the living room, do I also need lan cable to go in it or AE will extend the wireless network which is already there?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 21, 2008)

Sunny, boy, Google.
LCG = lonelycatgames.com


----------



## aryayush (Jul 21, 2008)

dinesh72 said:


> Couple of questions on Airport express
> 1. In our company network, I connect the lan cable directly to my mac and browse the internet. What if i connect the lan cable to Airport Express and browse the internet wirelessly. is it possible?


Yes, it is.



dinesh72 said:


> 2. I have speakers in my living room and want to use them wirelessly with my iMac and TC wireless set up which will be in other room. When I plug Airport Express in the living room, do I also need lan cable to go in it or AE will extend the wireless network which is already there?


It will extend the existing network. No problem.



cooldudie3 said:


> Well I upgraded to ipod touch 2.0 and I love the apps
> Try: Aurora Feint
> Jirbo Break
> iPint
> They are awesome


Thanks.

Try out Shazam, guys. It’s unbelievable. It listen to a few seconds of the song being played and comes up with all the info about it, the artwork, link to buy it from the iTunes Wi-Fi Music Store if it’s available and, to top it off, a YouTube video for most songs. Also, it works with hindi songs too. _Mind-frickin’-blowing!_


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 21, 2008)

Is Shazam music or is it an app?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 21, 2008)

And the iPhone war begins.....


----------



## goobimama (Jul 21, 2008)

Yep! Shazaam is pretty awesome. Btw anyone noticed you get a different keyboard when buying apps from the App store? Its transparent n all unlike they other grey one.



narangz said:


> ^^You were on Tiger or what?


Heheh. Nahin yaar. I updated my system to 10.5.4 and started getting a lot of kernel panics. I'm guessing that reinstallation is the only way to fix it.



dinesh72 said:


> Couple of questions on Airport express
> 1. In our company network, I connect the lan cable directly to my mac and browse the internet. What if i connect the lan cable to Airport Express and browse the internet wirelessly. is it possible?
> 
> 2. I have speakers in my living room and want to use them wirelessly with my iMac and TC wireless set up which will be in other room. When I plug Airport Express in the living room, do I also need lan cable to go in it or AE will extend the wireless network which is already there?


Apple's bonjour is the most magical technology. Without any network configuration whatsoever, even when computers fail to see each other, the bonjour service will make sure you iTunes library is accessible on all devices. And being that you already have an iPod Touch, you can easily control what plays on your living room speakers with Remote.app. 

A word of caution though, the Express doesn't have the best of range but since you already have a TC it should not be a problem.

----
Reinstalled Leopard. Now find that Wireless doesn't work and I need to download 10.5.4 before I get that going. Anyway, took me 6 mins and a coupla seconds to complete the installation.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 21, 2008)

*Off topic: The first time when I have seen an iMac being used in a Business*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 21, 2008)

Can I pay through cheque or cash for buying iPhone games?NO credit cards


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 21, 2008)

^ i dont think so.but if paypal is an option u can ask someone to add money to ur paypal acc 

btw what about the apple section?goobi u talked with Raboo ?


----------



## iMav (Jul 21, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Can I pay through cheque or cash for buying iPhone games?


NO.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 21, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> Is Shazam music or is it an app?


It’s an application that identifies songs played out to it.



nish_higher said:


> btw what about the apple section?goobi u talked with Raboo ?


No, I don’t think so. The dude does not seem to be taking it seriously.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 21, 2008)

When I download an application ,OS X asks for Apple ID and Password on iPhone.When I type the Username and all that It asks me to open iTunes.When I open iTunes,it says iTunes is not available in your country and directs me to Apps Store again.When I download an app,the cycle starts again.WTF!_Dhobi ka kutta na Apps store ka na iTunes ka_!
I can't make an iTunes account coz I've got no Credit Card

BTW nice one- *www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_m-BjrxmgI

Hey tell me how to change 802.11g and n and all that in Time Capsule.I have selected the 'connect wirelessly to my existing network' and it's doing that.But how do I know if it is 802.11g or n and how to change that?My printer and iPhone are 802.11g but iMac is 802.11n.I'm damn confused!


----------



## dawizard (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey what's up boys. Ediz here. Expecting a warm welcome from the macboys on this awesome forum. Btw, I'm the idiot who bought preshit's mac. 

I'm a forum n00b so be gentle.


----------



## iMav (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey Ediz, how's the Mac crappMiny going? And yeah, welcome to the forum. iWiz  That's a good one


----------



## dawizard (Jul 21, 2008)

@manan: Dude, I'm sitting right here. No funny business is allowed with the popats. Or prepare to face some green power. - goobi


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 21, 2008)

woo
welcome
another mac user


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 21, 2008)

dawizard said:


> I'm a forum n00b so be gentle.



Oh I love n00bs, you can play GOD with them 

Welcome dude!!


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 21, 2008)

So you're finally here...

Welcome welcome... *pops open a bottle, while launching iPint for himself*

When's the TFT due now?


----------



## iMav (Jul 21, 2008)

He is definitely on a CRT.  A Mac on CRT. That is more dis-respecting than anything I have said so far


----------



## aryayush (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome, Ediz! 



Sunny1211993 said:


> When I download an application ,OS X asks for Apple ID and Password on iPhone.When I type the Username and all that It asks me to open iTunes.When I open iTunes,it says iTunes is not available in your country and directs me to Apps Store again.When I download an app,the cycle starts again.WTF!_Dhobi ka kutta na Apps store ka na iTunes ka_!
> I can't make an iTunes account coz I've got no Credit Card


Well, you need an iTunes account, man. The Apple ID won’t do. Doesn’t your father or anyone you know have a credit card?



Sunny1211993 said:


> Hey tell me how to change 802.11g and n and all that in Time Capsule.I have selected the 'connect wirelessly to my existing network' and it's doing that.But how do I know if it is 802.11g or n and how to change that?My printer and iPhone are 802.11g but iMac is 802.11n.I'm damn confused!


Go to ‘AirPort Utility » Manual Setup » Wireless’, set the Radio Mode to “802.11n (802.11b/g compatible)” and hit Update. That’s it.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 21, 2008)

iMav said:


> He is definitely on a CRT.  A Mac on CRT. That is more dis-respecting than anything I have said so far


OS X on a CRT looks sick! I almost puked over there!


----------



## narangz (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi Ediz!

@Mr. Mod- What's up with the poll?

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/3268/pollam0.th.png


----------



## goobimama (Jul 21, 2008)

The poll will always be like that. There's no way to reset the votes, so all I can do is add more options.


----------



## iMav (Jul 21, 2008)

Now, that gives a totally different meaning to rigged polls.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 21, 2008)

Changes I noticed in MobileMe. One is contacts are now showing in the auto-complete thing for Mail. Also, importing a VCF card directly from mail into contacts is possible. And lastly, exporting and importing contacts is now working. Sings of better things to come...


----------



## aryayush (Jul 21, 2008)

iMav said:


> Now, that gives a totally different meaning to rigged polls.


Heh.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 21, 2008)

@Aayush,thanks but I figured it out before your post.
I have created a 2Mbps 802.11n wireless network with TCMy iMac recogonises the network on all the radio frequencies except 802.11n only 5GHz thing.What's the prob?

Also the iPhone 2.0 firmware is behaving sluggishly.

I have set the multirate thing to 5.5Mbps in Wireless options.Is it Okay?Earlier it was set on 2Mbps and I am getting speeds more than that.So,I changed it to 5.5Mbps.

Which one is better,802.11n(b/g compatible) or 2.4 GHz one??Will the backup speeds decrease in 2.4 Ghz 802.11n network?
I have 2 WiFi networks in my house.One is 802.11g(Netgear+access points) and Time capsule.Is 802.11n 2.4GHz advisable?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome Ediz!


----------



## i$eman (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello everyone ...
My name's Annish friends call me iceman ...
Been browsing thru this section of digit and i must thank everyone here for all the time and effort they put in ...
I'am positive that this section is a blessing for all new ( converts ) mac users like me ...
Gonna be here more often ... 
Will try and contribute in whatever little way i can.
Thanks a zillion ...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 21, 2008)

^^
Which Mac do you own?


----------



## i$eman (Jul 21, 2008)

^ Mac mini ...


----------



## goobimama (Jul 21, 2008)

i$eman said:


> Hello everyone ...
> My name's Annish friends call me iceman ...
> Been browsing thru this section of digit and i must thank everyone here for all the time and effort they put in ...
> I'am positive that this section is a blessing for all new ( converts ) mac users like me ...
> ...


Welcome to the coolest part of this forums man. I sure you, Mr. Iceman, will find the coolness extremely satisfactory.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 21, 2008)

Anyone experiencing sluggish behaviour of 2.0 Firmware?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 21, 2008)

Only the Contacts are a bit sluggish. Otherwise its speedy as ever.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome to our little community, Iceman.

Mr. Iceman here now wants to purchase the MacBook Pro instead 

Yea, the contacts seem pretty sluggish. But that's about it.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 21, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Anyone experiencing sluggish behaviour of 2.0 Firmware?


Yes, everyone. Wait for a few weeks and let Apple come out with an update.

Even with the sluggishness though, 2.0 FTW! 

-------------------------

Welcome, i$eman! Fill out your profile using the template in *the first post* if you intend to be a regular here.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 21, 2008)

If you cannot download apps, I would suggest you to go back to 1.1.4.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 21, 2008)

^^^ Your signature still says that you are posting from Windows, I thought you got your Sister's MacBook.

BTW when you gave your Macs for repair ( under warranty ofcourse ), what did you do with your PG-13 stuff ?? Didn't you wipe your hard drive ?? Sorry, but I don't know why I am always thinking about your Macs !!


----------



## aryayush (Jul 22, 2008)

Umm… what’s my “PG-13” stuff? And no, I just created a password unprotected, administrator account for them to use. I didn’t delete anything.

Yes, I’m using my sister’s MacBook right now. I’m a tad too lazy to change the signature.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 22, 2008)

MobileMe is awesome! Just did a sync and all my prefs and bookmarks and stuff are all back and running! I knew all this would happen, but when it actually does, it is a totally different trip.


----------



## iMav (Jul 22, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I’m a tad too lazy to change the signature.


Or tad too happy in bashing Windows.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 22, 2008)

Apple KB said:
			
		

> Syncing Dashboard Widgets only syncs whether or not a widget should be displayed and it's preferences.


Hmm... I was hoping for something a little more.


----------



## dinesh72 (Jul 22, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Changes I noticed in MobileMe. One is contacts are now showing in the auto-complete thing for Mail. Also, importing a VCF card directly from mail into contacts is possible. And lastly, exporting and importing contacts is now working. Sings of better things to come...



Also mail replies are saved in Drafts!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 22, 2008)

dinesh72 said:


> Also mail replies are saved in Drafts!


No sir. I did not find this happening.

I did however notice that the slow scrolling issue has been fixed as well. Nice.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 22, 2008)

Scrolling slowness has now been fixed.

What still remains? When I move a message from my inbox to another folder on the iPhone, it’s not reflected in the web interface. My .Mac inbox (on the web) is cluttered with all my work emails in my regular inbox. It’s so frustrating.

Surprisingly (and thankfully), both Mail.app on the Mac and the iPhone synchronise the moved emails properly, so it does show up in the appropriate folders in both of them.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 22, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Aayush,thanks but I figured it out before your post.
> I have created a 2Mbps 802.11n wireless network with TCMy iMac recogonises the network on all the radio frequencies except 802.11n only 5GHz thing.What's the prob?
> 
> Also the iPhone 2.0 firmware is behaving sluggishly.
> ...


Please!


----------



## iMav (Jul 22, 2008)

It makes no difference. If you are going to use n with b and g it will work with respective frequencies.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 22, 2008)

Basically, the router will work in ‘n’ mode as long as it only connected to ‘n’ capable devices. As soon as a ‘b’ or ‘g’ device joins the network, the router will switch to that standard and the range will be reduced, even for the ‘n’ capable device(s). Get it?

Since you have an iPhone which does not do ‘n’, you should stick with the default setting: 802.11n (802.11b/g compatible).


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 22, 2008)

iPhone 2.0 firmware is sluggish and sucks hard!
WiFi speeds slower than GPRS,contacts not properly synced,slow as a snail overall.iTunes doesn't work.What to do?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 22, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> iPhone 2.0 firmware is sluggish and sucks hard!
> WiFi speeds slower than GPRS,contacts not properly synced,slow as a snail overall.iTunes doesn't work.What to do?


Downgrade to 1.1.4. That was working well for you na?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 22, 2008)

So,no 2.0 for me?

Can I keep the time capsule on 24x7 or does it need rest?If it does,then should I directly switch off which I have been doing for sometime now or is there any procedure to shut it down first and then switch off?


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 22, 2008)

Why 2.0 is sluggish for you, only you can tell. None of us feel it is sluggish for us on our phones.

Btw, someone tell me one thing. Where did the option to set the EDGE gateway, username and password go?


----------



## aryayush (Jul 22, 2008)

****, they’ve removed it! Gotta hang on to those settings now.



Sunny1211993 said:


> Can I keep the time capsule on 24x7 or does it need rest?If it does,then should I directly switch off which I have been doing for sometime now or is there any procedure to shut it down first and then switch off?



Oh my God! You can leave it on 24/7. No problem. All Apple products are designed to be put to use 24/7.

When you want to turn it off, just switch it off and go your merry way.

You do realise that you’re covered by warranty in case something goes awry, right?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 22, 2008)

@Preshit: it is in the same place that it was earlier. Just that it is called Cellular data network instead of Edge. Settings > General > network. 

Btw is caps lock not working for the iPhone keyboard or is it just me? I would hate it if it is just me.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 22, 2008)

Working hereI guess this is the only thing working in my iPhone.
I think I must restore and then pawn it again.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 22, 2008)

In Settings >> General >> Network, I only see options for

1. Data Roaming
2. VPN
3. WiFi

And Caps - Lock does work, unless you have switched it off from the Keyboard preferences.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 22, 2008)

Same here, for both the things.

Which build of the firmware are each of you using?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 22, 2008)

5a347


----------



## goobimama (Jul 22, 2008)

Ha ha ha! So nice to know when something works on mine but not on someone else's! The cellular data options thing should show in that panel. 

And wow. This keyboard update has made typing really fast! Although the horizontal one looks a little squashed. AND CAPS LOCK WORKS JUST FINE NOW THANK YOU!


----------



## aryayush (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes, the horizontal keyboard is about thirty pixels shorter. That’s a welcome change for me.

Tell me your build number.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 22, 2008)

So is MobileMe mail down for everyone? I hope I'm not part of the 1%.


----------



## i$eman (Jul 22, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> Welcome to our little community, Iceman.



Thanks Preshit ...
Have gained a lot from this community ...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 22, 2008)

Can you guys tell me any good bluetooth headsets?

I deleted all my previous backups and now I wanna backup again.The first backup through WiFi is a pain.I want to do the initial backup through ethernet cable but OS X does not recogonise TC when I turn Airport off and connect it through ethernet.Help?


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 22, 2008)

if u can spend 4800 - Plantronics Discovery 925 Ftw
Me and arya got it just today but he'll be getting it first so i expect him to write a review


----------



## aryayush (Jul 22, 2008)

How am I getting it first?


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 22, 2008)

^ coz i ordered a korg chromatic guitar tuner too which has not arrived yet.and i'm ordering a few more things today.so i've asked him to ship everythin together.
U will get urs within a day or two.it was sent yesterday via dtdc air


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 22, 2008)

MobileMe not down for me 

Boy, this iPhone discussion.....


----------



## goobimama (Jul 22, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> MobileMe not down for me
> 
> Boy, this iPhone discussion.....


It was down during the day. Now it is back up. Only mail, that is.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 22, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I deleted all my previous backups and now I wanna backup again.The first backup through WiFi is a pain.I want to do the initial backup through ethernet cable but OS X does not recogonise TC when I turn Airport off and connect it through ethernet.Help?



Knock Knock!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 22, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Knock Knock!





			
				Apple KB said:
			
		

> If you have an Ethernet cable, your could do your first backup via Ethernet; this will allow for the fastest initial backup. Simply plug the Ethernet cable into one of Time Capsule's Ethernet ports and the other into your Mac's Ethernet port.



Have you changed your network settings on either the TC or the Mac? I would suggest you make your Mac's ethernet connect via DHCP, and reset the TC to its default settings. But then again, I haven't used a TC so I can't really say.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 22, 2008)

What you suggested was right. If you can’t get the Time Capsule working, just reset it. I hope you know how to do that.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 22, 2008)

^^
I  do!

@Goobi,Thanks,it paid off!


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 22, 2008)

How much does the Time Capsule cost? Are there any more choices for Time Machine? Can the Time Capsule work like a hard drive? Is it easy to use? Are there any problems any of you experienced? Whew!
Thanks in advance
-----------
I think the 2.0 software is not sluggish at all! It's working like elves working on presents for Christmas!

Can we have another poll? I'm bored already


----------



## aryayush (Jul 22, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> How much does the Time Capsule cost?


500GB: Rs. 15,880
1TB: Rs. 25,875

Please don’t ask for the prices here. Just visit apple.co.in/store and add 4% to the retail prices listed there. 



cooldudie3 said:


> Are there any more choices for Time Machine?


You can use any external hard disk drive with Time Machine. Time Capsule just makes it wireless and more reliable.



cooldudie3 said:


> Can the Time Capsule work like a hard drive?


Yes, it can and does.



cooldudie3 said:


> Is it easy to use?


You do realise that it’s an accessory for Macs made by Apple, right?



cooldudie3 said:


> Are there any problems any of you experienced?


Well, I’d expected the range to be much better but apart from that, no, none.



cooldudie3 said:


> Thanks in advance


You’re welcome.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 22, 2008)

There is an initial backup problem.It takes ages through WiFi but it's quite fast through ethernet cable.Backing up right now


----------



## aryayush (Jul 23, 2008)

I got Super Monkey Ball, man. It’s up and running like a charm. And boy is it difficult! 

----------------------------

Guys, you’ve got to check out midomi. It’s free and it recognises songs that you sing to it. Even Hindi. It’s just mind-blowing. The quality of iPhone applications is freaking me out!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 23, 2008)

zZZ


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 23, 2008)

@Aayush
Is midomi free or do you need to pay? 
-----
I think they should start making IM apps for the SDK system. I don't think many people use AIM, but thank god it was free! 
---------
I remember on the SDK introduction, there was a game about flyers and shooting down space enemies. It used the accelerometer to move and tap to shoot. It was showed but did it ever come out?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 23, 2008)

@Cooldudie: You have iTunes right? Just hit it once in a while. Not saying your questions are bothering us or anything, just that its right there in iTunes whether the app is free, green or stinky.

And yeah, we need a proper IM app. I'm guessing Adium and Google will bring something to the table, along with Yahoo. I don't see MSN poking its head in...

That space game was only to demo the SDK to the developers and not intended to be a real game. But boy would it be awesome if someone were to create that game.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 23, 2008)

When Aayush mentioned about midomi, the 9th word yelled out 'FREE'. Wait, it is still doing that. Huh, what's my point here? Ehh... I need some rest.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 23, 2008)

Super Monkey Ball. Hmm. Not bad for a game, but I don't see what the fuss is about. And yeah, really difficult to control, although I seem to have gotten the hang of it. Gotta love the music though!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 23, 2008)

You guys paid for that game?
I guess I need to restore my iPhone and pawn it again.Right?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 23, 2008)

Yep. $10 at the App store.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 23, 2008)

Me poor botDon't have and can't affor a Credit Card.Dad won't let me use his CC.


----------



## i$eman (Jul 23, 2008)

Could someone help me by pointing me to an application that can batch resize & watermark pictures.
Thanks


----------



## goobimama (Jul 23, 2008)

Rapidoresizer (Previously Resize em' all)


----------



## aryayush (Jul 23, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> @Aayush
> Is midomi free or do you need to pay?





aryayush said:


> Guys, you’ve got to check out midomi. *It’s free* and it recognises songs that you sing to it.


_[Emphasis added.]_

-----------------------------

Guys, I’m going to return my sister’s Mac today and will be left with no computer after that. The PC in my house has gotten short circuited or something and I couldn’t be bothered with getting it repaired. So I’ll be on a hiatus till the first week of August. Of course, I’ll keep reading the stuff you guys post from my iPhone but don’t expect a whole lot of replies.

Enjoy.


----------



## i$eman (Jul 23, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Rapidoresizer (Previously Resize em' all)



Thanks Mate


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 23, 2008)

Time Capsule causing trouble.I have 2 networks in my home.A 802.11g network in the whole house through Netgear router and a 802.11n(b/g) compatible network with Time Capsule.With the netgear router I get speeds of 250kBps + but with the TC 200 or so.Heavy speed loss!I tried changing the radio frequency to 802.11n only 2.4GHz but no help.I need to backup and I don't wanna dump this thing.It cost me 27K!Moreover it looks awesome.Help needed immediately!
Thanks


----------



## aryayush (Jul 23, 2008)

I don’t get it. If you have two Wi-Fi networks, how come you have Internet access on both of them? You have two Internet connections?

I would advise you to just extend the Netgear’s network using the Time Capsule and stick to that one network.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 23, 2008)

I have one connection only but I created another WiFi network by connecting my TC to one of the APs.

Guess what?I am pissed off further.My dad has agreed to put his CC on net(iTunes) but when I tap the iTunes button on the iPhone it says iTune snot available in India!!!!


----------



## aryayush (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes, the iTunes Wi-Fi Music Store won’t work with an Indian credit card but the App Store will. You need to fist launch iTunes on your Mac and make an account with your father’s credit card in the Indian version of the store. Then, after synchronising your iPhone with your Mac, you’ll be able to launch the App Store on your iPhone and buy applications from it.

---------------

Heard on Twitter: PEOPLE the battery life appears less because YOU CAN'T PUT THE DAMNED THING DOWN.

So true. 

----------------

It seems that Apple has run out of useful features to add to Mac OS X and *is now building in useless ones instead*. That’s such a _Microsoftian_ thing to do, really.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 23, 2008)

Icons huh. That is very microsoftian indeed. And I'm sure the full thing will be totally useless. All music is in iTunes, and playing videos that way is not at all useful. And browsing through documents seeing only the small icon. Nice… 

Guys, I blanked out when it came to ideas for the next poll. Hence the crappy one.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 23, 2008)

Arya, U got the world's best touchscreen phone, the best browser in a phone, unlimited net connection & yet U can't reply to digit forum.. .

what happened to your Mac?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 23, 2008)

^^
Typing on Phones,Mobile phones or Smart phones is pain!

BTW now I realise that transmission is awesome!I am getting speeds of over 250kBps but tell me how to improve my seed ratio.Is there anything like GT for Mac?Superseeded torrents don't accept seeding.UL speed goes max to 10kBps and I don't wanna get banned


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 23, 2008)

> > iPhone 3G Availability: Vodafone to have a 15 day launch advantage (available August '08 through Vodafone, and late Aug/September '08 through Airtel)
> 
> > Model: Initially, the 8GB version only
> 
> ...



From TechTree

I burst out laughing when I read 'GPS: Present on the Indian version as well'. Did the author think Apple was going to remove the chip, or possibly manufacture a separate unit for India?

And with iTunes Store India already launched, I doubt there will be any price revisions for the Apps. Who's the author kidding?


----------



## aryayush (Jul 23, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> Typing on Phones,Mobile phones or Smart phones is pain!


Not for me. I type like a pro on the iPhone and enjoy doing it. The problem is the small cache memory on the iPhone which doesn’t allow you to browse more than one page at a time. Also, the fact that you cannot copy and paste, and therefore cannot quote multiple people, is also a problem.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 23, 2008)

Typing is much more fun/fast with a normal / QWERTY keypad.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 23, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Typing is much more fun/fast with a normal / QWERTY keypad.


While that may be, the iPhone keyboard is much faster than any other mobile keyboard/pad out there. Sure there are those guiness world record holders who can type like chimps on a T9 keypad, but otherwise, the iPhone keyboard rocks! Note that it would not rock if the auto-correct feature were to be absent. Hence it sucks while typing something like a password or typing some hindi.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 23, 2008)

Guys help me out with Time Capsule:
1.Should I create a wireless network connecting to one on the AP's which ate up 50kBps of my Bandwidth I tried last time?
2.Should I replace my current WiFi router with Time Capsule?
3.Should I extend my existing network with Time Capsule?Will I be able to change passwords and radio frequency from TC itself?
4.Should I make TC join my existing network wirelessly?
5.Should I make way for it to garbage bin?


----------



## dinesh72 (Jul 24, 2008)

^^ Answer to all these questions lies in your own signature!! (No offense!)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 24, 2008)

^^
Hehe,but Time Capsule ain't causing any problem.It is me who is confused.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 24, 2008)

You think?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 24, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Not for me. I type like a pro on the iPhone and enjoy doing it. The problem is the small cache memory on the iPhone which doesn’t allow you to browse more than one page at a time. Also, the fact that you cannot copy and paste, and therefore cannot quote multiple people, is also a problem.


You just gave away more of the reasons why iPhone is not good enough...
How can they have a small cache while there is 8GB of memory available ? The ASUS EEE 701 with 4GB also had a decent cache. Sheesh... you can't even copy and paste ? 


Pathik said:


> Typing is much more fun/fast with a normal / QWERTY keypad.


+1
I still can't imagine how people can bear to type without being able to FEEL the keyboard, the wonderfully shaped keys, each of the tiny dots signifying something special, unique, a different character in each (pun intended).


dinesh72 said:


> ^^ Answer to all these questions lies in your own signature!! (No offense!)


 lolololololol awssome one


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 24, 2008)

Anybody....care to help?


----------



## iMav (Jul 24, 2008)

@Sunny, 1 serious suggestion: Please start your own thread in the QnA section. Name it My Mac Queries, I am sure Aayush and others will follow it. Put all your Mac queries in 1 place, will help you and will help others in helping you.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 24, 2008)

Goobi, I am up for a typing race. E50 vs iPhone. Next meet.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 24, 2008)

iMav said:


> @Sunny, 1 serious suggestion: Please start your own thread in the QnA section. Name it My Mac Queries, I am sure Aayush and others will follow it. Put all your Mac queries in 1 place, will help you and will help others in helping you.



Yet another awesome reply.

@Sunny

As long as you are not having any problems connecting to Wifi, you should be the best judge in deciding what to use for WiFi. If you feel TC is eating bandwidth ( I don't see why it should do that way ) don't use it as a router!!

What is GT for Mac that you mentioned earlier ??
For best seeding, seed the free/golden torrents and download only what you can seed.
Use another app just for seeding and divide you bandwidth between the two. In Transmission, always allocate more bandwidth for seeding and set every torrent to use global dl and ul. And lastly keep experimenting ....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 24, 2008)

I get only superseeded torrents the site from which I am downloading.Transmission doesn't upload a single byte even though I have set UL speed to 30kBps.It downloads at well over 200kBps.What to do?I will get banned on that private tracker.

As for TC,can anybody tell me how to use it as a wireless Hard Disk only?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 24, 2008)

Array baba, seeding torrents is an art. If nobody wants your data, how is it going to upload?

As for the TC, I assume it mounts on your desktop? Why can't you use it from there itself?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 24, 2008)

@Sunny

What UL ~30kbps and DL ~200kbps ?? Now that is not art, in the desperate case I'd do the opposite.
Remember, you seed a torrent even while you are downloading it so always give more bandwidth to upload than to download.
Golden rule that I believe in is 'Public Torrents Rock', always check for a file in a public torrent before downloading the same from private. There are many well seeded public torrents as well...
If you have 2 computers use them, use two diff clients on a computer, do what ever it takes. 98% of my bandwidth usage is for Torrents only, so now don't cry like a baby and keep experimenting .... 
Boy this is Apple thread and not the torrent one, in case you forgot


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 24, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Not for me. I type like a pro on the iPhone and enjoy doing it. The problem is the small cache memory on the iPhone which doesn’t allow you to browse more than one page at a time. Also, the fact that you cannot copy and paste, and therefore cannot quote multiple people, is also a problem.



Lolz...limitations on iPhone . Opera Browser in Nokia N82 or SE G900 has no such limitations


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 24, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Array baba, seeding torrents is an art. If nobody wants your data, how is it going to upload?
> 
> As for the TC, I assume it mounts on your desktop? Why can't you use it from there itself?


No,t doesn't.It is a wireless device and we we wanna see it as a Hard Drive on desktop we might need to open iMac and connect Time Capsule thorough a SATA cable to one of the SATA ports on the motherboard which i never would want to do.
I shows up in the left side of the Finder window. I can access it and store data but whenever I restart my mac,it asks to create a wireless network.



jamesbond007 said:


> @Sunny
> 
> What UL ~30kbps and DL ~200kbps ?? Now that is not art, in the desperate case I'd do the opposite.
> Remember, you seed a torrent even while you are downloading it so always give more bandwidth to upload than to download.
> ...



Thanks!!Will isohunt and thepiratebay do?

I want to block ads on Safari but there is no way to do it which leaves me with Firefox and adblock plus which sucks!

BTW I was watching Batman Begins 1080p on my glossy iMac screen and I had a pleasure that  I could never get from my crappy 17" screen on my PC.
It was just awesome!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 24, 2008)

@sunny: Okay I've had it with your whiney posts. If you have a problem ask nicely and you will get help. Simply pasting 'WTF' all over the place isn't going to get you anywhere. 

Now, here's another cool screensaver. Remember the first Core Animation demo? Or before that the iTunes ad? We'll now there's a screensaver for that. 

*www.coolosxapps.net/images/mp2-20080723-222912.png

And, AppFresh. I haven't tried this yet but I sure will when I get home.

*www.coolosxapps.net/images/af02-20071111-165715.png

AppFresh 0.7.2 is an excellent free utility for OS X that keeps all your Mac applications up to date, by checking the internet for new releases. It provides one central place to keep your applications, preference panes, widgets and application plugins that you have installed on your Mac up to date. It works with Tiger and Leopard.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 24, 2008)

Am I banned?
BTW  I searched last 5 pages of this thread and deleted such posts or edited them.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 24, 2008)

Posted on behalf of Aayush.

Can you post this on the forum on my behalf please? 



> "Guys, I would like to remind you that this thread is intended to
> serve as a chill zone for Mac users to hang out and enjoy the company
> of all the other Mac users on this forum. Anyone whose name is listed
> in the first post of this thread is fully entitled to discuss anything
> ...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Aayush

BTW that is PITA?

And what does than 'newton ,that age'  thing mean?Sorry,if I am being too noobish.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 24, 2008)

@Sunny:

PITA = Person In Team Apple


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 24, 2008)

@Sunny

You are 15!! Boy, at this age you have the right to ask anything.... Just remember not to use that 'WTF' very often.
At your age I played Marbles, Ludo and watched DD1 on Black & White TV


----------



## krazzy (Jul 24, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Goobi, I am up for a typing race. E50 vs iPhone. Next meet.



I was just gonna say that! Except that I have a 5700. So in case you don't beat Goobi, I will. Goobi, I hope that's fine with you? 26th July. Battle of the keypads.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 24, 2008)

^^

I use WTF quite often with my buddies on Y! Messenger.
Let's stop this topic about PITA, black and white TVs and whoever is fifteen.
---------------
Do you guys have any cool free apps on the Mac platform? I know there are a lot but I don't know them.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 24, 2008)

Google Earth,Transmission!

BTW my cousin sister wants to buy a MacBook White 2.4 GHz C2D.Is the discount still available to the students?If yes,then how much?She is in Delhi University.Will she get any discount?How much will the MacBook cost her after discount and all?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 24, 2008)

I have Transmission but maybe I should try Google Earth...
Google Maps is very slow in my wifi network.
I haven't used Google Earth since I left my crappy PC. I wonder how it is now...

It is available to all students in qualified universities. It also includes faculty of Primary and Universities. There is some sort of discount and I think you get a free ipod. But act quick until September or the free ipod will be gone. It is the Back to School program.


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Is the discount still available to the students?If yes,then how much?She is in Delhi University.Will she get any discount?How much will the MacBook cost her after discount and all?


All details can be found in *this thread* by Aayush.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow i didn't realize the Macbook was upgraded to 2.4 Ghz! My Macbook Pro is 2.4 Ghz! With 200GB!!
----
It's about time to show this forum about macs. So many people are treating me and Aayush and other people poorly just because we are fans of mac. And many look down to me, and to i believe other Macusers. It's really stupid and should stop.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 25, 2008)

@cooldude

Google Earth is available for Mac, in case you didn't notice. And what makes you think you are not being treated good ??


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 25, 2008)

^^You don't need to tell me that Google Earth is available for mac. In fact, I downloaded it already. what I meant by "how it is now" is how cool it is on a mac.
----------------

People on IRC are so mean!
they are saying things like "oh a macboy" or "a typical macboy logic" or something like that
--------
Anyways guys, i have told Raaabo I am changing from cooldudie3 to MacRocker.


----------



## ray|raven (Jul 25, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> People on IRC are so mean!
> they are saying things like "oh a macboy" or "a typical macboy logic" or something like that



People on IRC are no way mean.
Most of us who hang there are linux users, so anyone using other os's will be made fun at , but its just that.

Still , its a great place to hang out once you get in touch with folks there.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 25, 2008)

How do you guys feel about the upcoming username MacRocker? does it sound good and natural?


----------



## aryayush (Jul 25, 2008)

It's pretty cool. 

And don't worry about people being mean, dude. Why do you care! If you aren't respected on the IRC, don't visit there. No one is mean to me here, because I don't notice it even if someone is.

@Sunny,
When will you stop dumping your problems on others? We are here to help you after you've tried to help yourself but couldn't. We're not here to spoonfeed you. If you'd just searched the forum, or even just this thread, about that discount thing, you'd have come up with ample information. Similarly, if you just tried out the various methods of integrating the Time Capsule in your existing network, you'd know what works best for you. We don't mind answering questions like which IM client on Mac support voice chatting or why Quick Look isn't working for you. But when you start asking stuff like why is my Mac so warm and what would be the price of a MacBook after the student discount (when I've clearly stated it several times), you start testing our patience. Be a little more willing to take risks and test stuff out yourself, like the rest of us do. 

@cooldudie3,
The free iPod offer only exists in the United States, not out here.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh, I thought it was around the world...


----------



## goobimama (Jul 25, 2008)

> People on IRC are so mean!
> they are saying things like "oh a macboy" or "a typical macboy logic" or something like that


That kind of stuff will always go on. I mean, that's what L'users are good at! 

@Aayush: Btw, Axel already wants to sell his, (in his own words) "Piece of krap" HP notebook and get an MBP, and Joel (the other popat you met) the non-tech guy is thinking of getting a MacBook (his next comp is definitely a mac). I'm thinking four way popat video chat ftw!!! 

@MacRocker: Please change your name to MacRocker.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 25, 2008)

> People on IRC are so mean!
> they are saying things like "oh a macboy" or "a typical macboy logic" or something like that


I think you're confused with the posts on this forum with IRC. Second of all the last time you came I recall you talking to TheMatrixHasYou which is a bot. I didn't notice anyone being mean towards you. 


> Most of us who hang there are linux users, so anyone using other os's will be made fun at , but its just that.


The only time anyone is made fun of is probably when some comes in and starts convos off like "Hey why is Windows / Linux / Mac better than the other? " <-- Which usually ends up with a wide range of jokes. I mean seriously. No one gives a rats rear what anyone runs.


```
Jul 21 22:06:05 <\cool_v3>	lol
Jul 21 22:06:11 <\cool_v3>	?????????????!!!!
Jul 21 22:06:19 <[Garbage]>	\cool_v3, whos that ?
Jul 21 22:06:25 <\cool_v3>	Who?
Jul 21 22:07:05 <\cool_v3>	TheMatrixHasYou is the bot created I think the owner
Jul 21 22:07:09 <TheMatrixHasYou>	\cool_v3: If  it is, then I'll be very surprised.
Jul 21 22:07:13 <\cool_v3>	of this place
Jul 21 22:07:21 <_Garbage_>	TheMatrixHasYou, \cool_v3 don't wear anything
Jul 21 22:07:30 <\cool_v3>	???
Jul 21 22:07:41 <\cool_v3>	that didn't make sense!!
Jul 21 22:07:47 <\cool_v3>	wtf
Jul 21 22:07:53 <\cool_v3>	Why did you do that!
Jul 21 22:08:12 <\cool_v3>	TheMatrixHasYou: Don't listen to Garbage
Jul 21 22:08:16 <TheMatrixHasYou>	\cool_v3: Ok I'll try not to do  it too much.
Jul 21 22:08:19 <\cool_v3>	lol
Jul 21 22:08:29 <\cool_v3>	that was funny no offence
Jul 21 22:09:01 <\cool_v3>	TheMatrixHasYou: Do you eat and sleep and go to bathroom?
Jul 21 22:09:03 <TheMatrixHasYou>	\cool_v3: No I do not eat  and sleep and go to bathroom.  I eat only  patterns.
Jul 21 22:09:05 <_Garbage_>	\cool_v3!
Jul 21 22:09:24 <\cool_v3>	Garbage: what?
Jul 21 22:09:31 <_Garbage_>	no, \cool_v3 don't wear anything
Jul 21 22:09:46 <\cool_v3>	What?? Told you not to listen
Jul 21 22:10:24 <_Garbage_>	\cool_v3!
Jul 21 22:10:36 <\cool_v3>	?
Jul 21 22:10:38 <_Garbage_>	no, \cool_v3 don't wear anything !
Jul 21 22:10:47 <\cool_v3>	Why always blame me!
Jul 21 22:11:00 <\cool_v3>	What the h3ll is going on here?
Jul 21 22:11:05 <_Garbage_>	Filled-Void, why not abt \cool_v3
Jul 21 22:11:16 <\cool_v3>	Is garbage is bot too?
Jul 21 22:11:18 <_Garbage_>	\cool_v3!
Jul 21 22:11:21 <\cool_v3>	??????????????
Jul 21 22:11:24 <\cool_v3>	I'm out!
Jul 21 22:11:33 <Filled-Void>	\cool_v3, Cya
Jul 21 22:11:37 <_Garbage_>	\cool_v3, yup... I'm !!!
```
These are the lines of the output cat * | grep cool* . In other words the output of any lines in my logs containing cool* in it. Ive cut out the final lines which you we're in and pasted them here. Although I really don't know what you and garbage were talking about .


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 25, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> ^^You don't need to tell me that Google Earth is available for mac. In fact, I downloaded it already. what I meant by "how it is now" is how cool it is on a mac.



Oh sorry I should have told you to frame your sentences correctly. No offence dude, I mean you guys asking for help or demanding help ?? It really pays to be a little gentle 



			
				cooldudie3 said:
			
		

> People on IRC are so mean!
> they are saying things like "oh a macboy" or "a typical macboy logic" or something like that



No wonder then !!

@FilledVoid

Impressed with your reply, you 'just penned my thoughts'


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 25, 2008)

Can't we have a new forum for the Macusers?I mean we can create it with .co.cc or something.Only .com is paid.Am I right?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 25, 2008)

In that case it is better to create a google group or something. But naa, digit forum is the best!

Weird luck. (either good or bad)
I had just reinstalled OS X, and all my files (iPhoto library, documents and music) were on the external drive. I moved my docs back to the documents folder, but though I'd keep my Music folder on the external drive. And since I don't (yet) have iLife, I thought I'd move the iPhoto library back over once I've installed it. 

Last night however, I thought since I'm going to Mumbai, these idiots might do some buggering up, so I copied my iPhoto and iTunes library over to the main drive. And today I find my external hard drive has crashed.

Now I dont' know whether I had good luck of saving my files, or bad luck of losing my hard drive. From what I can remember, I haven't lost many important files on the external. Just some fonts, and other stuff like that. Still, I don't know whether to rejoice or cry. Any pointers?


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 25, 2008)

Gates v/s Jobs  Lightsaber Dual . Hilarious ;D

*gizmodo.com/5028895/bill-gates-vs-steve-jobs-the-lightsaber-duel

enjoy the game


----------



## goobimama (Jul 25, 2008)

*img508.imageshack.us/img508/5431/picture7ii5.jpg

Gates was almost too easy to beat!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 25, 2008)

What the............!I never got any BSODs with Windows in 5 Years!
How come they(Apple) show PCs with a BSOD screen?Even in my iMac shared PCs are shown with a BSOD.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 25, 2008)

^^^Setup a WiFi card on an older config PC, you are bound to get BSODs
BSODs would never have been such a headache if only the error codes or messages it gives lead us to some solution.


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> BSODs would never have been such a headache if only the error codes or messages it gives lead us to some solution.


They always do.  It's only that the UI of a BSoD is not as pleasing.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 25, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Now I dont' know whether I had good luck of saving my files, or bad luck of losing my hard drive. From what I can remember, I haven't lost many important files on the external. Just some fonts, and other stuff like that. Still, I don't know whether to rejoice or cry. Any pointers?



Data is priceless. Hard drives? Well you can always get more of those, can't you? So, rejoice my friend. You were lucky this time.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 25, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Gates was almost too easy to beat!


 
So was Jobs. I played with both, endings are funny.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 25, 2008)

^^
'Which game?


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2008)

@Sunny: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=897731&postcount=6985


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 25, 2008)

^^Thanks,I guess you be online on the forum 24x7


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 25, 2008)

The new iPhone 2.1 Beta Firmware that was released to some iPhone developers yesterday has been found to have hints at an upcoming Copy and Paste feature.

This means, _Jobs ke ghar mein der hain, andher nahin_


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 25, 2008)

COPY AND PASTE!!!!!
Finally! why didn't Apple make that in the beginning?? Will it be available for ipod touch too?


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 25, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> This means, _Jobs ke ghar mein der hain, andher nahin_



Han 5-6 salon mein Mac Os x mein bhi *cut* ki option aa jayegi


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 25, 2008)

Cut option?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 25, 2008)

Why would we need cut? Even MacOSX cannot cut! It is Copy-Paste-Delete Original.


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2008)

err... guys, what he meant was that in 5 to 6 years OS X will get the option for 'Cut' as they iPhone is now supposedly getting the copy-paste feature


----------



## dinesh72 (Jul 26, 2008)

good luck to all those digitians meeting officially tomorrow. i'll miss it. hope to see the action replay on .mac galleries.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 26, 2008)

looks like iMav got the 7000th post. 
Is my username changed to MacRocker already? How come I see no change? Should I contact the admins?
----
Is there any way to update the Java applet? It seems like the old edition.


----------



## narangz (Jul 26, 2008)

MacRocker said:
			
		

> *Is my username changed to MacRocker already?* How come I see no change? Should I contact the admins?
> ----



You don't believe so many people here?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 26, 2008)

@cooldudie3

I don't think usernames are meant to be changed, most forums I know don't allow that. Not sure of Digit, good luck..


----------



## aryayush (Jul 26, 2008)

Plantronics designed their Discovery 925 Bluetooth Earpiece with iPhone users in mind. I'm one hundred percent sure about that. Man, we iPhone folks sure get an awful lot of attention. Google, Ping.fm, Facebook, Digg and a whole host of websites have a mobile version of their website and a special iPhone version for us, the iPhone users, the chosen ones, the enlightened few. LOL! This earpiece really drove the point home. I can understand software, websites and custom accessories being designed for iPhones, but actual mass market products? Man, just how crazy _is_ everyone about this thing! 8)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 26, 2008)

Damn!My idiot brother will be buying a 20" iMac to install Windows on it to play games.Cr@P!The best way to spoil your Mac!
He is buying it just coz he likes the design and build,not the OS.
Will Vista do fine?

One question here,
Is 2600 Pro,the card in my iMac powerful enough to run Snow Leapord?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 26, 2008)

Sunny121193 said:
			
		

> Will Vista do fine?



 Vista on a Mac!! How dare you ask that ??


----------



## prasadvenkatraman (Jul 26, 2008)

Quick question....
Decided to finally get Leopard my MacBook Pro.  Just want to know if any of you use Adobe CS3 (photoshop, illustrator and Acrobat 8 Pro in particular) and does this have any issues with Leopard.  I did some reading on the net and am a bit confused.  It's not very clear if the earlier bugs (presumably there were a few) have now been sorted out in Leopard updates.  I really do not wish to update my Adobe CS3 Suite.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 26, 2008)

quick reply I have CS3 up and running on my Mac ( Leopard)  and believe me when  I say this Photoshop CS3 on Mac is like knife on butter .....


----------



## aryayush (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes, Adobe Creative Suite 3 runs like a charm on Leopard. There was once an issue with QuickTime but it was resolved a long time ago.



Sunny1211993 said:


> Is 2600 Pro,the card in my iMac powerful enough to run Snow Leapord?


OMG, man, I can't believe you! The questions you ask, seriously! 

As for your brother, don't worry, he's just falling into the trap Steve Jobs has so carefully laid out for him. Once he's bought the thing, he's bound to use Mac OS X every once in a while, and that will be enough to get him hooked for life.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 26, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> quick reply I have CS3 up and running on my Mac ( Leopard)  and believe me when  I say this Photoshop CS3 on Mac is like knife on butter .....


Sure it is!!I have been using it for a month and a half and might have created a million photoshop documents and it's all a piece of cake unlike seeing those loading screens in Windows based PCs



aryayush said:


> OMG, man, I can't believe you! The questions you ask, seriously!
> 
> As for your brother, don't worry, he's just falling into the trap Steve Jobs has so carefully laid out for him. Once he's bought the thing, he's bound to use Mac OS X every once in a while, and that will be enough to get him hooked for life.


No,I am serious regarding that question.

My brother?He only plays games,does nothing else on his PC which is now busted,fused,dead and buried.The motherboard is dead.15" crapy LCD with dead pixels.LOL!
What will he do with OS X?

One problem here,my address book contacts are not properly being syncronised to iPhone.Some of them are missing.Also when I tap the settings button on iPhone it takes 2 seconds to open it.Earlier it was as fast as a .....Leapord!


----------



## aryayush (Jul 26, 2008)

Apple is in a huge mess right now. The iPhone 2.0 firmware is sluggish for everyone and .Mac hasn't been properly fixed yet. So just wait for v2.1 (which will be released soon) and for the .Mac team to get their **** straightened out (apple/mobileme/status). 

And curse Apple, loudly, while you're at it. Seriously, Apple has completely dropped the ball on this one and seems to be unable to pick it back up.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 27, 2008)

Now I breathe in peace.I thought this problem was only with me but no,Apple has disappointed everyone.2.0 is great but many flaws are there.I hope they get fixed soon.

Can you please come online for a while?Please!


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2008)

@sunny.. man your brother will cry when he'll notice that ATI 2600 sux.. as him to get a power machine for himself..


----------



## aryayush (Jul 27, 2008)

Buying a Mac solely for gaming is pretty stupid, specially a Mac Mini, MacBook, iMac or MacBook Air.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 27, 2008)

As I already mentioned,he will only an iMac.Moreover,he plays superhero games and older games.NO graphics intense games.He may get glued to Mac OS X once he discovers the ease and grace of the beauty.
I always have my 8800GTS 512 SLI,Q6600,4GB RAM PC for heavy firepower

Today I'll be having 3 Macs in my house.This is sooooo awesome!

OK,got another iMac.20",2.66 GHz C2D,320 Gigs,2GB DDR2 RAM,2600 Pro.Is this box 64-Bit?
My bro ran OS X for a while and asked me to install windows.I did.Then after playing San Andreas for a while he told me to get that crap of his Mac.i was stunned!itni jaldi!!

Now he says me to download superhero movies for him and that too HD.KEWL!

@Aayush,please add this mac to my profile.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 28, 2008)

MacRocker said:


> looks like iMav got the 7000th post.
> Is my username changed to MacRocker already? How come I see no change? Should I contact the admins?
> ----
> Is there any way to update the Java applet? It seems like the old edition.



Kya hua bhai. Abhi tak teri problem solve nahin hue 



Sunny1211993 said:


> I always have my 8800GTS 512 SLI,Q6600,4GB RAM PC for heavy firepower



Why the hell your bro want Mac if you already have such a powful rig



aryayush said:


> Buying a Mac solely for gaming is pretty stupid, specially a Mac Mini, MacBook, iMac or MacBook Air.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 28, 2008)

No more breaking stones now, I'm going to be a survi_vor_ with la_tex_ now. So far, so awesome.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 28, 2008)

Yuppety yup! I too think masses of whirling fluids are gonna make my days very interesting. 

Btw, what's your statuses on Mobileme? Working fine now? For me it is. Only thing is the iDisk email sharing feature which I would so love to have.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 29, 2008)

*Please note:* My email ID has now changed, permanently, to 'Aayush _[at]_ me _[dot]_ com'. Please address all future correspondence to it. Penned Thoughts, whenever it will be up, will now be available at *www.Aayush.me/. Please update your address books accordingly. Thank you!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 29, 2008)

^^^ I thought, like most of us you preferred mac.com.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 29, 2008)

He didn't get aayush at mac.com maybe?


----------



## Artemis (Jul 29, 2008)

Guys I'm planning to buy a MacBook Pro 15", I wanted to know that in BootCamp in order to install XP, u need to have two partitions one for the OS X and the other for XP, so will OS X be able to access the XP partition and vice versa???


----------



## iMav (Jul 29, 2008)

OS X will have default read/write support for FAT 32 & only default Read for NTFS. Windows does not support HFS+ by default. Go through *this post* for more details.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 29, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> ^^^ I thought, like most of us you preferred mac.com.


Yeah, but 'Aayush _[at]_ me _[dot]_ com' is a character shorter, easier to remember and goes with Aayush.me.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 29, 2008)

@Artemis

Great man you're getting a MBP. I can assure you this : unless your need for installing Windows via bootcamp is for running 'Win only Apps', you will never really miss Windows.
In that case, I must advise you that you shouldn't just boot your Mac and jump into windows, instead you could deal with Mac OS X for couple of weeks and I am sure you'll love it
Just try this ...

Forget IE and start using Safari... ( Firefox available too )
Forget any other IM clients and start using Adium ... ( YM, WM available too )
Forget any other p2p clients and start using Transmission .... ( Azu available too )
Forget WM Player, Winamp and start using QuickTime Player ... ( VLC available too )

This will give you an initial kick start to the wonderful world of Mac OS X

And in anycase we will always help you...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 29, 2008)

Any Mac torrent site like BS???Need one badly.

@Artemis(Salesmanship here),Some things money can't buy(games on mac),for everything else there's Mac OS X.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 29, 2008)

^^^ You don't seem to be following this thread, preshit and goobimama have just had something that you should have read. Flip a page and look for something that sounds like a condom!!!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 29, 2008)

No discussing torrents here. Doing so will get you banned. I hope I've made myself clear. 

@Artemis: why do you need to run Windows exactly? In any case, you can use MacDrive for windows to access the OS X partition and Parangon NTFS if you want to format your Windows to NTFS instead of FAT.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 29, 2008)

@Artemis,If you don't play games,then Mac OS X is the best available OS for you.You will never need Windows coz there are much better Mac counterparts of those apps available.

Even if you play games,it will force you to use it like it did to me.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 29, 2008)

Everyone seems to be getting MacBook Pros. Is it really _that_ awesome?


----------



## dinesh72 (Jul 30, 2008)

^^^Indeed.
Touchwood.

How do I back up my MBP restore dvd, just in case?
Is it simple copy or some special needs.....bootable?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 30, 2008)

^^^ Just copy the Dual layer DVD on to a new disk that should take care of the 'bootable thing'.


----------



## Artemis (Jul 30, 2008)

I wanted to know that is there any alternative to Microsoft Solid Works?? I dont want MAya or 3dmax, coz that will be my main usage.

Also for the Graphics dept. I think 256Mb ddr3 is enough, 512 won't show much diff. in a 8600GT, what do u guys think??

At this price point I think they should have atleast given an 8700Gt, Alienware and Dell have them.
What is the performance diff. b/w the two cards?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 30, 2008)

^^
If you start looking at configurations and VFM,then you can never buy a mac.Get the 15.4" MBP(second one)or 17" and Leapord would run more than perfect on it.
You get the best quality material and the best OS to use.Also,the Macs look prettier than any other computer(especially PCs).That all is what Apple charges you for!


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 30, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Everyone seems to be getting MacBook Pros. Is it really _that_ awesome?


one word-yeah


----------



## aryayush (Jul 30, 2008)

Artemis said:


> At this price point I think they should have atleast given an 8700Gt, Alienware and Dell have them.


Apple will never outfit its machines with top-of-the-line graphics cards. If graphics and gaming is your thing, you shouldn’t buy a Mac.


----------



## i$eman (Jul 31, 2008)

Friends ... Bumped onto this freeware ... Thought it could be of use for mac users.
Copy pasting the info.

The MenuMeters monitors are true SystemUIServer plugins (also 		known as Menu Extras). This means they can be reordered using 		command-drag and remember their positions in the menubar across 		logins and restarts.


 				The CPU Meter can display system load both as a total 				percentage, or broken out as user and system time. It 				can also graph user and system load and display the load 				as a "thermometer". The menu for the CPU Meter contains 				several pieces of information I like to have a single click 				away (uptime, load average, open Process Viewer, open Console).
 				The Disk Activity Meter displays disk activity to 				local disks on the system (anything that is a IOKit 				BlockStorage driver). It is hotplug aware, and will show 				activity on FireWire and USB disks as they are mounted. 				The Disk Meter menu shows volume space details for local 				drives (it does not display mounted network volumes for 				speed reasons).
 				The Memory Meter can display current memory usage as 				either a pie chart, thermometer, history graph, 				or as used/free totals. The Memory Meter menu shows a 				breakdown of current memory usage and VM statistics. The 				Memory Meter can optionally display a paging indicator light.
 				The Net Meter can display network throughput as arrows, 				bytes per second, and/or as a graph. Both the arrows and the 				graph are scaled using a user-selected scaling factor and 				calculation. Scaling can be done on the basis of actual link 				speed reported by the network interface or peak traffic and 				can use one of several scaling calculations. The Net Meter 				menu shows current interfaces and their status.


*www.ragingmenace.com/software/menumeters/

Enjoy.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 31, 2008)

iStat Pro can do it all alone!
It's also a freeware.


----------



## dinesh72 (Jul 31, 2008)

I got 4 .mkv files. Each of 1.07 GB. None of them is recognised by VLC or any player. Is there anyway to get them working. Are they not complete which is why not recognised?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 31, 2008)

^^ They should definitely play in VLC. Do you have Quicktime + Perian installed? Cause Quicktime should play them as well. Else your files are corrupted.


----------



## i$eman (Jul 31, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> iStat Pro can do it all alone!
> It's also a freeware.



Cool ... Will try.
Thanks mate.

Guys need some help.
I'm looking for a application ( freeware or shareware )  that can convert any video file ( avi, 3gp etc ) to DVD, then create a menu and finally burn it to a dvd.
Any suggestion's ??

Thanks


----------



## goobimama (Jul 31, 2008)

^^ Quicktime Pro.

-----
Or yeah, Visualhub can do pretty much anything and that too, awesomely.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 31, 2008)

VisualHub is the way to go.Best video converting app on any platform.
I'm struggling hard with my PC!


----------



## i$eman (Jul 31, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ Quicktime Pro.



Thanks mate ... will try it.



Sunny1211993 said:


> VisualHub is the way to go.Best video converting app on any platform.



Yep but dont know why Visualhub does not select my external dvd writer .. weird ...
Does anyone else face the same problem ?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^ Oh you've got external DVD-Writer for you Mac. Can you name the brand, model and cost ? I think its high time for me to buy one for my MacBook. Looks like the SuperDrive custom made for MBA doesn't work with anyother Macs ( unless ofcourse you do some hacking the hardware ).


----------



## i$eman (Aug 1, 2008)

^^ its a liteon external usb dvd writer ...Bought it quite sometime ago ... along with the case it cost approx 3k.


----------



## dinesh72 (Aug 1, 2008)

In MobileMe, mail received time stamp is PDT but my computer is set on BST. How do I change it to show me the time as of my computer time.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 1, 2008)

@Aayush or Goobi,please add a 20" C2D 2.66 GHz,2GB RAM iMac to my profile.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 1, 2008)

Do you buy something new _every single day_? 

Is this the one your brother bought for his gaming needs?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 1, 2008)

^^
Yea it's the same one but a family Mac(Without Windows coz my brother and Dad too ditched it for OS X).I think I already mentioned that this iMac is meant to replace our good for nothing PC whose RAM and Mobo are dead.Moreover it has P4 which operates at frying temps.The only good thing is ATI Radeon 3650 which I'll use when Dx10.1 games come out.



Something surprising here!

Please have a glance at this too.

And man!!it's native!!


----------



## goobimama (Aug 1, 2008)

^^ Old news bro.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 1, 2008)

Really?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 1, 2008)

the article said:
			
		

> The first thing I did when I installed the game (When I say installed, I mean I dragged the Icon from the DVD to the Applications folder.)


LOL! Priceless.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 1, 2008)

One of the coolest features in OS X
Are these games really there for OS X natively??


----------



## goobimama (Aug 1, 2008)

All Blizzard games are totally native. As is id software. I think the newer EA games run using the Cider thing, not very sure though.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 1, 2008)

^^
Yea they are.I read about EA and cider.But porting the games suckz.
BTW is there any way to get an iTunes account without a credit card?I can't even use free apps on my iPhone


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 1, 2008)

^nfs carbon 
it doesn't work on leopard.i don't know if any updates were issued but i spent on original version + shipping to india just to find that out


----------



## goobimama (Aug 1, 2008)

Why is it that only Apple's website gets Safari to crawl on its knees? Fastest browser brought down by its own master.

@Alterbridge-babu: A little googling brought me to this thread.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 1, 2008)

wooohooo. thanks man..if this works i'll remove the game from sale


----------



## preshit.net (Aug 1, 2008)

> Alterbridge-babu



For a moment, I thought there was a 2.0 of the famous track babu out. Something like a mashup or something.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 1, 2008)

@nish,it works with only 10.5.3 + Leapord.I'll confirm this in 2-3 hours.You can do by installing(darggin n droppin) right now

Whenever I think of turing  my PC on,OS X throws something and surprising new at me.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 1, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> For a moment, I thought there was a 2.0 of the famous track babu out. Something like a mashup or something.



babu?thats a song?

@sunny 
few months ago i posted in this thread that i got nfs for my mbp +purchased leopard os.i got replies that it doesn't work with leopard so i kinda trashed it and never checked it ever as i also have the 360 version.
So if u get it to work,do tell me 

coz i cant seen to dl anything from rs.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 1, 2008)

^^
Discouraging Piracy or don't have a RS account?


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 1, 2008)

both.left piracy a long ago and almost got bankrupt now  
but i want to download that config file for carbon if it doesn't spoil originality of the game,i mean i don't get kicked from online servers.is rs now available to premium users only?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 2, 2008)

It's working!First the game was inverted.I mean screen was totally inverted.Then applied the patch provided with the game and it is running as good as anything.But resolution is capped to 1280*960 but I prefer 1024*768.I'm racing the streets!


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 2, 2008)

nice..will give it a shot soon..can u mail the patch?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 2, 2008)

Sure.There is a huge performance drop coz it's not a native OS X game.Getting TRA,it's native so I am expecting to get good results


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh I remember the Windows days when I played NFS, the only game I played. Unfortunately MacBook is not powerful enough to play the latest version of the same ;-( I miss NFS


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 2, 2008)

^
You can play most wanted for mac.It works on macbooks.
Tomb Raider works very well on MacMini,so it should work on MacBooks too.
Read some reviews here
Many of these will run very well on onboard graphics.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 3, 2008)

damn..if i knew leopard would run AOE3 
thanks for that list.

any info about apple adopting blu ray?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 3, 2008)

Installed Tomb Raider Anniversary and it's running smooth on 1920X1200,4x full AA.These are the only settingsIt's fun!

No news here.Blu-Ray is useless.I own a Blu-Ray player but no DVDs are available here
The only choice is piracy or importing DVDs.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 3, 2008)

some titles r available in delhi/mumbai afaik but i got none so can't comment.m desperate to get transformers and ben hur (if released)
blu ray can be very helpful.i know someone with viao AR200s and its awesome


----------



## dinesh72 (Aug 4, 2008)

mobileme - Today only contact button in mail replies started working!!!!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 4, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> any info about apple adopting blu ray?



Blu ray Drive for Mac Pro is already available at a price good enough to buy samples of Uranium


----------



## goobimama (Aug 4, 2008)

The thing is, there is no software support for Blu ray on the Mac. So even if you get an external blu ray drive, you can't play no movies on your Mac.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 4, 2008)

^^^Macboy you are getting to your 4000th post, btw how many bans to your credit ?? I mean the guys you banned as a Mod

_Goobi: Awright! I've been waiting for this day for some time now. Sorry for editing your post to fit my reply in (no problem right?). I just don't want to waste my 4000th post on something stupid. _

^^^ What the Hell !!
yeh tondi hai !! Misuse of Power ?? Remember what SpiderMan said : 'With great power comes great responsibility'

Now, with 4000th post, if you don't come with something better than stupid, you're gonna get Booing from me 

What you are already on the 4000th post ?? What a shame the 4000th is not on this thread. Sure it is Boo Boo...


----------



## MysticDews (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello folks.

I too would like to be a part of this group. I've been a fan of Apple since long, and now, finally, I've become a proud owner of my first Apple product - A 2.4GHz White MacBook.

Count me in guys...
Here are my details..

MysticDews

Name: Nikhil Tailang
Age: 21
Location: Mumbai
Website: *mysticdews.blogspot.com/
Twitter: MysticDews
Macs: 13.3" MacBook (2.4GHz core 2 Duo, 2GB RAM)
Favorite Application: QuickSilver and iTunes
iPhone: No
iPods: 2GB Shuffle
Other Apple stuff: N/A
Apple stuff I'd like to own: iPhone and iMac


----------



## goobimama (Aug 4, 2008)

Welcome to the family bro. Look at the first page and fill out your details in the said way. 

@azeem: Please forgive. I ended up wasting my 4000th post on some stupid thread anyway. I put my head down in shameful misery.


----------



## preshit.net (Aug 4, 2008)

Welcome to the Club Nikhil.


----------



## narangz (Aug 4, 2008)

goobimama said:


> @azeem: Please forgive. I ended up wasting my 4000th post on some stupid thread anyway. I put my head down in shameful misery.



Congrats for 4K posts


----------



## MysticDews (Aug 4, 2008)

@preshit, @goobimama Thank you


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 4, 2008)

Hellou!,we have a new 'Bakra' here!Welcome to the elite Apple club!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 5, 2008)

^^^Lets see how you  make bakra of him, welcome MysticDews or what ever your name means 

@goobimama

Ha ha ha
BTW does the new firmware of iPhone does any good or is it sluggish too ??


----------



## goobimama (Aug 5, 2008)

So the iPhone 2.0.1 is out. In fact, Kevin Rose said 'it will be out in 10 mins' in one of his tweets. Now that's something!

@Sunny: Dude I don't think the Pentium II processor ever made it to the 500Mhz mark. Even the extreme variant made it to somewhere 450Mhz. Custom built is it?


----------



## dinesh72 (Aug 5, 2008)

Congrats to Goobi
Welcome to Mysticdews

Anybody using iTrip or similar to connect ipod to car stereo. Any suggestions in this regard.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 5, 2008)

^^^ I'd personally never connect my iPod to such non-reliable sources for charging. I'd suggest the same for anyone else. Not sure of iTrip, but never connect to car charger or any cheap iPod chargers available.


----------



## iMav (Aug 5, 2008)

dinesh72 said:


> Congrats to Goobi
> Welcome to Mysticdews
> 
> Anybody using iTrip or similar to connect ipod to car stereo. Any suggestions in this regard.


Works fine.



jamesbond007 said:


> ^^^ I'd personally never connect my iPod to such non-reliable sources for charging. I'd suggest the same for anyone else. Not sure of iTrip, but never connect to car charger or any cheap iPod chargers available.


Non-reliable? On what basis?


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 5, 2008)

goobimama said:


> The thing is, there is no software support for Blu ray on the Mac. So even if you get an external blu ray drive, you can't play no movies on your Mac.


no i mean the internal blu ray drive..
maybe they'll have one soon


----------



## goobimama (Aug 5, 2008)

iTrip ain't no Car charger right? Its just a radio broadcasting thing. Still, I think the 12v of a car battery is pretty safe to charge an iPod with. Of course not with something that costs 20 bucks.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 5, 2008)

@iMav

I don't know the iTrip thing. I see a lot of cheap iPod chargers are available for as less as 300/- . I'd not risk my iPod of around 8000/- being fried by a charger that has no proper circuitary for smooth flow of DC current. Car chargers are real bad. Chances of damage may be low but the risk is always high. Either buy a branded iPod chargers available or charger via your USB. Thats my opinion and its not gonna change 

@nish_higher

The blu ray drive that I spoke of is in internal drive for Mac Pro. Search the archives of TUAW you might find it. But I guess its kind of pointless to even be thinking of blu ray drives.


----------



## iMav (Aug 5, 2008)

goobimama said:


> iTrip ain't no Car charger right? Its just a radio broadcasting thing. Still, I think the 12v of a car battery is pretty safe to charge an iPod with. Of course not with something that costs 20 bucks.


Yes, it's a FM trans-receiver. And iPod charges worth 300/- are fine, they cause no damage, off course precaution is needed that you don't buy something fake or really cheap Chinesse stuff.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 5, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> ^^^Lets see how you  make bakra of him, welcome MysticDews or what ever your name means


That was nothing more than a joke



goobimama said:


> So the iPhone 2.0.1 is out. In fact, Kevin Rose said 'it will be out in 10 mins' in one of his tweets. Now that's something!
> 
> @Sunny: Dude I don't think the Pentium II processor ever made it to the 500Mhz mark. Even the extreme variant made it to somewhere 450Mhz. Custom built is it?


Great!Is it safe to update?

It's overclocked 

Guys,temme any  'kewl' apps for Mac.Got Picturesque,screenflow,Coda(dunno HTML at all but still messing around).Read about all of em on Gobbi's so called 'soggy' blog.


----------



## dinesh72 (Aug 5, 2008)

Already one question to answer above me.
mobileme - is aliases working for you guys. I've just created one and got the notification on another website that mail has been sent but not received here!


----------



## preshit.net (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes, aliases are working fine for me since day one. Make sure you are using me.com and not mac.com for the alias.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 5, 2008)

MysticDews said:


> Hello folks.
> 
> I too would like to be a part of this group. I've been a fan of Apple since long, and now, finally, I've become a proud owner of my first Apple product - A 2.4GHz White MacBook.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the family, Nikhil! Don’t I know you from orkut or something?


----------



## preshit.net (Aug 5, 2008)

Twitter


----------



## aryayush (Aug 5, 2008)

No, I don’t follow him on Twitter. I knew “Nikhil Tailang” even before I joined Twitter, most probably from orkut. I think he was a member of the “Mac Lovers” community and I was a frequent contributor out there (and that was where I was awarded the title of “Mac Genius”).


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 5, 2008)

@Aryayush
Congrats first off
Okay looks like time to create an Orkut account for Mac Lovers. Could you just link me to the exact url of the community, I think I'll create orkut account right away, not with my name but with something like KournikovaBug


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 5, 2008)

check this out
*store.fastmac.com/product_info.php?products_id=338

but i can buy another macbook for that price


----------



## MysticDews (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone who welcomed me to the family 
@aryayush Yes, you might be knowing me from orkut 

Ok, here's my first question on this thread..

How can I reduce the file-size of the screenshots that I take using  cmd+shift+3 or 4? A little compromise in quality won't be a problem.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 5, 2008)

^ greetings
welcome to the elite group


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 5, 2008)

@MysticDews

Are you sure its the file size and not the image size that you want to reduce ??
To reduce the file size you can crop the image, set a little lower resolution, resample it and stuff like that.
You can do this with so many apps available in Mac, try the default one i.e. Preview.
Open the image in Preview, go to Tools and select Adjust Size... and try your settings..

Could you invite or give the exact url of the Mac Lovers community on orkut ??


----------



## goobimama (Aug 5, 2008)

Screenshots are saved as PNGs which take up a lot of space. You can either get some kind of screenshot configuration preference pane, or simply use Skitch for all your screenshotting purposes. Actually get skitch anyway, it is awesome.


----------



## MysticDews (Aug 5, 2008)

@jamesbond007

Yes, I want to reduce the file size. I don't want the dimensions (height and width) to change.

I tried the options in Preview, but it doesn't work the way I want.
Reducing the resolution doesn't affect the size much.

Is there an option to choose the file type (jpg, png, etc.) of the screenshots?
I'm sure if it allows me to save the image as JPEG, it will let me choose the quality too.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 5, 2008)

^^^If you want smaller file sizes you need to have images in formats like jpeg. Any app will allow you to save an image as jpeg, I think you know 'Save As..' option
Try reducing the resolution of the images, if the image size is already in kbs you won't get any reasonable reduction in size


----------



## MysticDews (Aug 5, 2008)

@goobimama
That's exactly what I wanted to do - Change something in Preferences.

And I found a solution here. Others who use the screen capture utility might find it useful.

It involves changing the defaults through the Terminal.
{done by executing the following command

_defaults write com.apple.screencapture type jpg_

}

I'm now using JPG as my default file type for screenshots and it greatly reduces the file size, without affecting the quality much.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 5, 2008)

Instead of using those terminal scripts, just get this screenshot preference pane. You can then change the default location of screenshots as well. 

Anyway, just get skitch man. Its the awesomeness. You'll know when you use it.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 5, 2008)

hmm.skitch is great.why not use it ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 5, 2008)

Skitch is the best Image management and sharing App.Get it ASAP!


----------



## goobimama (Aug 5, 2008)

first post said:
			
		

> Last edited by aryayush; Today at 07:29 PM. Reason: Fixed goobi’s mess.




Btw, Multi-touch boys, check out JawBreaker (free game). Really addictive. Btw, my top score is 680 points, but hey, who's counting!


----------



## aryayush (Aug 5, 2008)

Other addictive games: Chopper and Enigmo.



jamesbond007 said:


> Okay looks like time to create an Orkut account for Mac Lovers. Could you just link me to the exact url of the community, I think I'll create orkut account right away, not with my name but with something like KournikovaBug


I’m not on orkut anymore so I can’t get you the URL. Just make an account on orkut and search for “mac lovers”.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 5, 2008)

goobimama said:


> but hey, who's counting!



*cough*
check ur signature

nice game btw


----------



## aryayush (Aug 5, 2008)

LOL! Good point. 

--------------------------

*Jobs fesses up to it and vows to clean up their “MobileMess”
Posted on Aug. 5, ’08, 9:26 AM PT by Aayush Arya*

Over at Ars Technica, Jacqui Cheng seems to have been tipped about an internal email that Steve Jobs sent out to employees at Apple. According to Jobs, the MobileMe launch and the service in its present state is “not up to Apple’s standards”. Recognizing the requirement for a change in management, Eddy Cue has now been appointed as the head honcho of all Internet-related services at Apple, including iTunes, the App Store and MobileMe, and reports directly to Jobs.

Jobs also suggests various ways in which the launch could have been prevented from being such a disaster. He reckons that it shouldn’t have been simultaneously launched along with iPhone 3G, the 2.0 firmware and the App Store. They could also have launched the features one-by-one instead of trying to pull off the massive launch at one go. Read more…

[Via MacUser]


----------



## goobimama (Aug 6, 2008)

Anyone here a fan of Warcraft III? We were thinking of having some multiplayer action.

Nice writeup @aayush (taking queues from twitter). Good to see Jobs is getting on top of things. Although I've stopped visiting MacUser, I shall start visiting again now that you've got your mac back. Do post them here as well so we know. 

(And for the record, Smoking Chimpanzee I shall be!)


----------



## aryayush (Aug 6, 2008)

Scott McNulty, the head blogger of TUAW, has left them and joined MacUser. You’ll see posts from him appear on the blog shortly.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 6, 2008)

Holy mother! This is huge news! He was their best blogger and now he's with you guys. Nice.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 6, 2008)

How do you play JawBreaker?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 6, 2008)

The bigger the chain, the more points you get. So while if you pop 2 balls, you get two points, but if you pop 3 balls, you get 6 points. The numbers just keep going up. 

Beat my high score and win yourself a round of applause from Goobi and his band mates. 

*img.skitch.com/20080805-k4u8nhffgtgbjx5jmq754n415b.jpg

---------------
Here's a little enhancement that was slipped into I presume the 10.5.4 update.

*img.skitch.com/20080805-k8tr9x7hnk39kp34tdnpxqu6mi.jpg
Spaces' + button now lists your commonly used applications.

----------
Today I found iDisk uploading at a steady 50kBps. The web upload too has also been enhanced a bit, with a new prompt for Stop and continue. I guess they are slowly adding it all up. (still waiting for the share feature).


----------



## aryayush (Aug 6, 2008)

They still don’t support ‘.ME’ domains and the chat support is _never_ available. Sigh. 



goobimama said:


> The bigger the chain, the more points you get. So while if you pop 2 balls, you get two points, but if you pop 3 balls, you get 6 points. The numbers just keep going up.
> 
> Beat my high score and win yourself a round of applause from Goobi and his band mates.
> 
> *img.skitch.com/20080805-k4u8nhffgtgbjx5jmq754n415b.jpg


But how do you make the chain bigger? You cannot move the balls around, if I’m not wrong.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 6, 2008)

^^^ Oh yeah the famous Spam King has returned !! 

I thought you are on the Orkut Community, if you are not in, me not in too. Deleting the orkut account created yesterday...


----------



## aryayush (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow! Is that my new nickname? Spam King? I like! It has a nice ring to it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 6, 2008)

My contacts are not being synced properly.Is there some issue like this with mobileme?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 6, 2008)

^^^Exactly why I changed my Siggy.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 6, 2008)

I am rich, 

*www.imgpire.com/images/ycosrnmbqj2t3msakglx_thumb.png


----------



## goobimama (Aug 6, 2008)

aryayush said:


> They still don’t support ‘.ME’ domains and the chat support is _never_ available. Sigh.
> 
> But how do you make the chain bigger? You cannot move the balls around, if I’m not wrong.


No wonder you got a mac. You suck at gaming!

Anyway, that's the whole point of the game. So you knock down the small timers below and somehow arrange for a long line of a single colour so you get those 500 points at one time. Really addictive, trust me.


----------



## preshit.net (Aug 6, 2008)

The max I've gone so far is 568.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 6, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> I am rich,
> 
> *www.imgpire.com/images/ycosrnmbqj2t3msakglx_thumb.png


I will pray everyday for someone to buy this stupid app by mistake. 



Sunny1211993 said:


> My contacts are not being synced properly.*Is there some issue* like this *with mobileme?*


Tu abhi jaag gaya?


----------



## aryayush (Aug 6, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> My contacts are not being synced properly.Is there some issue like this with mobileme?


1. Turn Contacts synchronisation off;
2. Reboot your iPhone;
3. Make sure you’re connected to your Wi-Fi network;
4. Turn it back on;
5. Open the standalone Contacts app;
6. Ensure that the network activity indicator is doing its thing next to the Wi-Fi status indicator; (If it isn’t, quit and relaunch Contacts.)
7. Leave Contacts launched, make sure that Auto-lock is set to Never and don’t put your iPhone to sleep; and
8. Once the network activity indicator disappears, quit and relaunch Contacts (through the Phone or the standalone app) and all your contacts will be there (assuming they’re available from the MobileMe web interface).

That’s basically what worked for me when I deleted the MobileMe account on my iPhone once because it stopped sending any email. Basically, you need to turn contacts synchronisation off and then back on and then leave it alone for a while to sync over Wi-Fi.

BTW, this is also something you could easily have figured out yourself if only you’d tried.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 6, 2008)

@Goobi,thought this problem is only with me so didn't bother posting.

@Aayush,Thanks.Will try it out.

My iPhone audio gets distorted when I set it to full.With earphones it's fine.I think one of the speakers is gone!Dead!You face that kinda probs with grey market products.At least I do.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 6, 2008)

There’s only one speaker on the iPhone.


----------



## preshit.net (Aug 6, 2008)

The iPhone only has one speaker, and plus, it was never meant to play songs in the first place.

//Woops. Didn't notice your post, Aayush.

----------------------

[offtopic]

Brothers, today, I'd like to share something. I'm really excited and happy. Take a look.

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3189/2737638007_7b473e0099.jpg

It's not really a big accomplishment if you see it from one angle. But getting a call from your distant relative cousin (whom you've had a secret crush on) and being told that your name features in the local newspaper is a feeling that is more awesome than awesomeness itself.

[/offtopic]

So the iPhone. No, what? Mac? Or was that Macintosh! Huh? Apple? Yea, I love Apple. Huh... there's goobi with a fish. No, not the guy with the cat fetish, that's goobi_mama_. There's *goobi*, the great cat. Or is that smallcat? What? Huh! Errr.... *swoooosh*

-------------------------

So I've reserved my _un_ticket for the first position in line at the Airtel Relationship centre in Malad. I know the watchman there


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 6, 2008)

*img.skitch.com/20080806-p9mpx35cpsw3uwdtfnspy7rq6j.preview.jpg
Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch
I'm getting sound from only one audio output.Any help?


----------



## preshit.net (Aug 6, 2008)

You don't bother reading our replies, do you?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 6, 2008)

NO,I mean what is that second thing for?


----------



## preshit.net (Aug 6, 2008)

Sound Input?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh!

Hey guys,do try out NFS carbon and TRA.Both rock on OS X.

2.0.1 doesn't fix anything.Sluggishness previals!


----------



## aryayush (Aug 6, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> [offtopic]
> 
> Brothers, today, I'd like to share something. I'm really excited and happy. Take a look.
> 
> ...


Hey, congratulations! I know that feeling. 



preshit.net said:


> So the iPhone. No, what? Mac? Or was that Macintosh! Huh? Apple? Yea, I love Apple. Huh... there's goobi with a fish. No, not the guy with the cat fetish, that's goobi_mama_. There's *goobi*, the great cat. Or is that smallcat? What? Huh! Errr.... *swoooosh*


?? 



preshit.net said:


> So I've reserved my _un_ticket for the first position at the Airtel Relationship centre in Malad. I know the watchman there


Seriously, will there be lines in India too? What about all those people (myself included) who were dissing the Americans for being stupid enough to line up for _just a phone_?


----------



## iMav (Aug 6, 2008)

@Preshit, so now you are a published author! Congratulations.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 6, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> The iPhone only has one speaker, and plus, it was never meant to play songs in the first place.
> 
> //Woops. Didn't notice your post, Aayush.
> 
> ...



hey congrats man -esp for the cousin part 

@ others,where's the warcraft idea.i'll join in,need to buy it first.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 6, 2008)

^^
What Warcraft?Why is it not known to me?


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 6, 2008)

dude its the best game i ever played.try it once.its awesome

OT-sunny-my gtlk status away means i'm either away or working.so in that case u can mail


----------



## goobimama (Aug 6, 2008)

First of all, what's with all the incest that's going on here? Cousins? You guys are sick. Second, what's with that really cryptic message? The one which mentions Small Cat. 

And three, Warcraft III is the greatest strategy game ever made. Myself and Ediz are ready for multiplayer. Waiting for nish-boy to join up (and anyone else who is interested.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 6, 2008)

Me
For Mac or PC?I have to get it accordingly


----------



## goobimama (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm using it on the Mac. But I guess the PC version should be able to join up on the same multiplayer network (I'm not sure in this regard)


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 6, 2008)

Mac.don't think we can play online together if u get a pc version.and yeah the p version won't work online


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 6, 2008)

All you guys have legit copies.
@Goobi,please e-mail me where you got it's original from.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 6, 2008)

don't have it.need to get one.if avialable in india get one for me too


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 7, 2008)

@Goobi,reign of chaos?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah. Reign of Chaos. Never played the Frozen Throne Expansion before. Will this time.

Transmission 1.30 is out. And it is awesome. 

First of all they've now integrated the Web Interface thing. And its got quite a few enhancements here and there, more options throughout the app. Of course there's no use telling about this cause its going to show up in that auto update anyway. Still, just thought I should mention it.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 7, 2008)

*gizmodo.com/assets/images/gizmodo/2008/08/2723090810_6501c93ae2_o.png
*gizmodo.com/assets/images/gizmodo/2008/08/2722267025_e2d7944766_o.png


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 7, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Yeah. Reign of Chaos. Never played the Frozen Throne Expansion before. Will this time.
> 
> Transmission 1.30 is out. And it is awesome.
> 
> First of all they've now integrated the Web Interface thing. And its got quite a few enhancements here and there, more options throughout the app. Of course there's no use telling about this cause its going to show up in that auto update anyway. Still, just thought I should mention it.



Updated last night.So far so good.I'm getting better speeds with this one.

A lil prob with Time Capsule.Whenever it starts backing up,it eats up all my bandwidth and it takes ages to open a single page.Any thoughts regarding this?

Keyboard with FW 2.0.1 is lagging!


----------



## aryayush (Aug 7, 2008)

Wait, how the Hell did you upgrade to 2.0.1? PwnageTool doesn’t even support it yet.

As for Time Capsule, well, you might need to use a wired backup option if you’re having that issue. I, though, don’t experience any drop in torrent downloading speeds when a backup is in progress.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 7, 2008)

Hehe,didn't you get to know from your sources that if 2.0 is pwned properly,2.0.1 need not be pawned.Anyways,Pwnage tool 2.0.1 is out.Just update and enjoy even more sluggishnessSafari seems much faster though.

For time capsule,is there a firmware prob or what?

My iPhone cam glass has many scratches on it.Does that affect picture quality?

Last,How the hell do I transfer data from iPhone to other phones?

Posted from my iPhone


----------



## dinesh72 (Aug 7, 2008)

Wait, let me get hands on my iPhone!!

I've already registered before to get iPhone with Airtel, do you guys think this will work or it is just a hype, it will be like normal going to shop and be in the Q (watch techno-kids)!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goobimama (Aug 7, 2008)

Pwnage tool 2.0.1 doesn't support the iPhone 2.0.1 update. No more talking about this.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 7, 2008)

I am pretty sure Indian public won't Q'up to get hands on iPhone 3G and even if some Q'up they do it for the sake of doing it !!


----------



## iMav (Aug 7, 2008)

^^ Don't bet on it.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 7, 2008)

^^^ I can bet!!


----------



## preshit.net (Aug 7, 2008)

_Don't_. You never know.


----------



## iMav (Aug 7, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> ^^^ I can bet!!


DON'T.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 7, 2008)

^^^Oh Wow you guys so confident... This ain't no Rajni starer people !!
------------------------

*img165.imageshack.us/img165/2817/picture1zh5.png

Finally I got that Green light. The port is finally open..
The new upgrade of Transmission has done the trick. In Tiger port forwarding was possible from System Prefs but in Leopard there seems to be no way to do it without using third party app. So I tried NoobProof that works in conjunction with the Mac OS Firewall and does some really great job of allowing and denying access to internet besides port forwarding. But I was still not able to make that port open in Transmission. I upgraded to new version and suddenly I get this green light 

--------------------------

How did iPhone made it to so many other countries while its given only on contract basis with AT&T, or is it that only iPhone 3G is given on contract basis ??


----------



## preshit.net (Aug 7, 2008)

Almost all countries that have the iPhone, provide it along with a contract from the service provider.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah,that is why Unlocked and Jailbroken iPhones are better.Airtel or Vodafone or whatever Service Provider will charge iPhone 3G users a bit more than the normal usersas they do wiht BlackBerry users.
3G costs 3times more than EDGE!!That's too much!My dad would send me to Kota even if I ask for it
GPS?I have it on my other phone and tell you it's toooo crippled!Better ask Rikshaw drivers than using GPS in India.At least in Delhi.What else is improved in 3G version?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 7, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> Almost all countries that have the iPhone, provide it along with a contract from the service provider.



No No, I am talking of the illegal ones, the ones that are brought to a country, unlocked and jailbroken. Lets go back to a  couple months before iPhone 3G released. In that time how'd your US friend  get an iPhone for you ??


----------



## iMav (Aug 7, 2008)

*12 iPhone Tricks You Might Not Have Known*


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2008)

^^ Knew all of them.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 8, 2008)

^^
Knew almost all of em except saving image from safari and domain suffix


----------



## iMav (Aug 8, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ Knew all of them.





Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> Knew almost all of em except saving image from safari and domain suffix


The author is smarter than you guys, he said you _might_ not know.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 8, 2008)

Is there some FM app for iPhone or Mac?If yes,then does it include Indian channels too?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2008)

You mean like online radio? Cause those there are a-plenty.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 8, 2008)

^^
Yea sort of


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 8, 2008)

@tarey_g

Those images that you've posted are very heavy in size, you should had set low res, dpi and posted them here.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2008)

Fixed 

Btw, I know this is very inconsequential, but Harry Potter 7 was set in Indesign CS2 on a Mac.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 8, 2008)

^^
I think you were gonna tell about some online radio.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Fixed
> 
> Btw, I know this is very inconsequential, but Harry Potter 7 was set in Indesign CS2 on a Mac.


Why would you need Adobe CS2 to write a book ?


----------



## aryayush (Aug 8, 2008)

Uh… cut out all the crappy discussion guys.

_Thread reported._*

---------------------



jamesbond007 said:


> No No, I am talking of the illegal ones, the ones that are brought to a country, unlocked and jailbroken. Lets go back to a  couple months before iPhone 3G released. In that time how'd your US friend  get an iPhone for you ??


The original iPhone didn’t require you to activate it at the store itself and signup for a two-year contract before taking it along with you. You could buy it, come home, plug it into your Mac and activate it via iTunes. So people used to buy it from the U.S., unlock it using unauthorised software and then ship it to various parts of the world.

----------------------

*_Yeah, right! Just kidding._


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2008)

Green Peace is here. None of this offtopic stuff here please. The thread is already too big as it is without your nonsense.

Now, has anyone tried Glims for Safari? If you haven't, don't. Stick to inquisitor. Has all these little enhancements that make Safari look ugly. Which is no good.



MetalheadGautham said:


> Why would you need Adobe CS2 to write a book ?


It was _set _ (aka designed, layed out, all that) in CS2 on a Mac. The author moved from a Quark Express PC setup cause InDesign and the Mac makes the whole process much better.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh now I got cleared. So iPhone could be purchased at shop like anything else but to use it you needed to get to AT&T. The phone were purchased in US and brought to other countries. With iPhone 3G ,you'd need to buy as well as get AT&T contract right at the stores. So cleared. Thanks Aryayush!!

Recommended App: NoobProof
-----------------------------------

In my previous post this little piece of app got unnoticed!! NoobProof is a tiny app that works in conjunction with Mac OS X Firewall. Basically it does the job of Allow/Deny internet access to Mac OS X services as you can see in the screenshot :

*img110.imageshack.us/img110/466/picture1to4.jpg

Remember in Leopard it is not possible to port forward unless you use a third party app. Atleast that is what I've figured. I remember doing the same in Tiger without any third party app. While this is one story, this NoobProof is not recommended unless and untill you mess with your Network Settings as much as I do. I use Stealth Mode in Firewall and I like every app/service to ask me if it need to connect to internet. This is not Paranoia, its just that I like Firewall stuff


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice name. NoobProof. I like that. Simple and obvious.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2008)

Ever heard of Little Snitch?


----------



## preshit.net (Aug 8, 2008)

Lil Snitch, anyone?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2008)

I hope I am not causing any flames, but I have a general question directed towards mac users:

*WHY do mac users tend to prefer Transmission over Deluge for BitTorrent use ?*

Reason for question: These two are the most popular clients today outside windows world which is dominated by uTorrent. But in linux/bsd arena, they are almost neck to neck in popularity, unlike the way they are in mac world.


----------



## iMav (Aug 8, 2008)

Only 1 reason: The UI is cool.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2008)

Deluge site said:
			
		

> OS X
> 
> OS X port is provided by the good folks over at Mac Ports
> 
> ...



This is why.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2008)

iMav said:


> Only 1 reason: The UI is cool.


Cool ? This means you never used it. Its anything but cool. Its plain and empty looking.


goobimama said:


> This is why.


Didn't understand. Can you explain ?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2008)

Why would a Mac user want to install something that is none native, that needs weird ports opened up and sudo something done when there is a perfectly good torrent client available? 

Transmission has a really well designed Cocoa interface, completely native to Mac, and it integrates really well with the system. I have never used Deluge so I can't say if it is good or bad, but from the looks of it, it looks like uTorrent (only Linux screenshots available everywhere). 

Give me one good reason why I should not use Transmission.


----------



## iMav (Aug 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Cool ? This means you never used it. Its anything but cool. Its plain and empty looking.


Used it more than you.  That's the torrent I use on my machine.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2008)

iMav said:


> Used it more than you.  That's the torrent I use on my machine.


I think he's talking about Deluge there. And he is right. It is plain and simple looking.


----------



## iMav (Aug 8, 2008)

^^ eh?



MetalheadGautham said:


> *WHY do mac users tend to prefer Transmission over Deluge for BitTorrent use ?*





iMav said:


> Only 1 reason: The UI is cool.





MetalheadGautham said:


> Cool ? This means you never used it. Its anything but cool. Its plain and empty looking.



Am I missing something? Anyway, I am too bored right now to bother. Rock on.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 8, 2008)

No, he was talking about Transmission. iMav and goobimama are right. It’s because of the UI, the integration with the system, it’s nativeness and the elegance and simplicity.

The UI is not just what it looks like. A cool UI is one that works like it should, only has the essential options, does not have a cluttered interface and is easy to grasp. You just drag the download link from Safari into Transmission’s window or icon in the Dock and the window expands to accommodate the new addition and the download starts. It just works.

Oh, Deluge (or any other torrent client in the world) has _nothing_ on Transmission. I can’t tell you how much I missed Transmission in the past month when I was forced to use µTorrent on Windows XP. (Well, I missed a lot of things in the past month but let’s not get into that. )


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, I have BOTH deluge AND transmission installed on my system, and the main thing I noticed about transmission is that its extremely light weight and fast compared to deluge. Deluge is written in Python and is a bit resource intensive. But its got these cool plugins I can't simply live without, sheduler for example. I think Transmission is EXTREMELY similar to KTorrent. Both are too minimalistic, and each features tight intergration into its respective environment. Transmission intergrates well into Gnome and Macintosh, while KTorrent intergrates well (very well infact) into KDE.

Anyway, since transmission is so light and since my system is badly in need of light apps, I guess I might as well take help from guys here who are experts with transmission:
>>>
How do I Enable a sheduled download ? I want to do something like rightclick, and shedule download from 2:10AM to 7:50AM and go to sleep. I expect it to start download at 2:10AM and then stop it at 7:50AM. Deluge has a plugin for this, and so does (apparently) uTorrent (a software which I never liked for I-don't-know-what reason).


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 8, 2008)

i've a problem with aiff format in mac.i can't seem to use it anywhere.tried quick time and pro tools academic.
The same program plays the file on pc 
i've even asked pro tools ppl to give a solution,but plz if someone knows.its kinda urgent


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2008)

just enable speed limit of 0kbps during the non-happy hours. Easily don't in Transmission.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2008)

goobimama said:


> just enable speed limit of 0kbps during the non-happy hours. Easily don't in Transmission.


How do I set the time for happy hours in Transmission ?


----------



## preshit.net (Aug 8, 2008)

Or you can create a group for the same and move selected torrents to that group.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 8, 2008)

Isn't there anything like scheduled task(windows) or something in Linux?


----------



## aryayush (Aug 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Well, I have BOTH deluge AND transmission installed on my system, and the main thing I noticed about transmission is that its extremely light weight and fast compared to deluge. Deluge is written in Python and is a bit resource intensive. But its got these cool plugins I can't simply live without, sheduler for example. I think Transmission is EXTREMELY similar to KTorrent. Both are too minimalistic, and each features tight intergration into its respective environment. Transmission intergrates well into Gnome and Macintosh, while KTorrent intergrates well (very well infact) into KDE.
> 
> Anyway, since transmission is so light and since my system is badly in need of light apps, I guess I might as well take help from guys here who are experts with transmission:
> >>>
> How do I Enable a sheduled download ? I want to do something like rightclick, and shedule download from 2:10AM to 7:50AM and go to sleep. I expect it to start download at 2:10AM and then stop it at 7:50AM. Deluge has a plugin for this, and so does (apparently) uTorrent (a software which I never liked for I-don't-know-what reason).


One way to do it is to leave Transmission on when you go to sleep, schedule your system to wake up and sleep at 02:05 a.m. and 07:55 a.m. respectively and put it to sleep. Now, if it works as reliably as Mac OS X does, there should be no issues at all. 



nish_higher said:


> i've a problem with aiff format in mac.i can't seem to use it anywhere.tried quick time and pro tools academic.
> The same program plays the file on pc
> i've even asked pro tools ppl to give a solution,but plz if someone knows.its kinda urgent


Does it play in the Finder, iTunes, Quick Look or VLC? Were you able to use it before?

------------------------

How many people, apart from Sunny, have upgraded their iPhones to v2.0.1 using PwnageTool v2.0.1? I’m still waiting on the release of PwnageTool v2.0.2 along with Installer 4 and the new version of Cydia before going in. v2.0.1 doesn’t seem to be all that important and I’d rather be safe than sorry (in the sense that I don’t want to lose any of my settings and stuff—not that I’m afraid of it getting bricked or anything).


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2008)

@Metaaaaaaaaal
*img.skitch.com/20080808-gcngnhg3ecchxutfasy4gar9j4.preview.jpg



nish_higher said:


> i've a problem with aiff format in mac.i can't seem to use it anywhere.tried quick time and pro tools academic.
> The same program plays the file on pc
> i've even asked pro tools ppl to give a solution,but plz if someone knows.its kinda urgent


AIFF plays perfectly in quicktime.  Could you upload that file (if its not too large) so we could test it out?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 8, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Ever heard of Little Snitch?





			
				preshit said:
			
		

> L'il snitch anyone



Well I use little snitch, but heyy it doesn't allow port forwarding, right !!


----------



## aryayush (Aug 8, 2008)

I don’t know why you had a problem with it but once “Automatically map port” is enabled, Transmission pretty much takes care of it itself. Maybe you use some router that is not compatible or something (yeah, I suck at this networking nonsense).


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 8, 2008)

I downgraded my iPhone to 2.0 due to lack of cydia in 2.0.1.BTW guys,is there anyway I can get free Apps store apps without a credit card(iTunes account)?Currently I am using a giftcard US iTunes account which will expire soon.
Just got tonnes of apps for iPhone
Apple has done very little to protect the iPhone cam glass.It's full of scratches here


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 8, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I don’t know why you had a problem with it but once “Automatically map port” is enabled, Transmission pretty much takes care of it itself. Maybe you use some router that is not compatible or something (yeah, I suck at this networking nonsense).



May be now you are using TC but remember we use the same router... the one and only Airlink 101 Super G Broadband Wireless router ??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Isn't there anything like scheduled task(windows) or something in Linux?


Yeah there is. In linux.  But not in Transmission 
See, I can get this thing done effortlessly in FlashGet and Deluge. But not on the much more lightweight transmission.


aryayush said:


> One way to do it is to leave Transmission on when you go to sleep, schedule your system to wake up and sleep at 02:05 a.m. and 07:55 a.m. respectively and put it to sleep. Now, if it works as reliably as Mac OS X does, there should be no issues at all.


Thats dangerous. My grandpa thinks in such situations that I had turned off my desktop and forgotton to turn the switch off. You know what can follow.


goobimama said:


> @Metaaaaaaaaal
> *img.skitch.com/20080808-gcngnhg3ecchxutfasy4gar9j4.preview.jpg
> 
> 
> AIFF plays perfectly in quicktime.  Could you upload that file (if its not too large) so we could test it out?


Thanks. Will try out.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 8, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I downgraded my iPhone to 2.0 due to lack of cydia in 2.0.1.BTW guys,is there anyway I can get free Apps store apps without a credit card(iTunes account)?Currently I am using a giftcard US iTunes account which will expire soon.


But the account won’t and you’ll still be able to use it for the free content. 



Sunny1211993 said:


> Apple has done very little to protect the iPhone cam glass.It's full of scratches here


I couldn’t care less about the camera. iPhone 3G has a slightly recessed lens design though to protect it from scratches.



jamesbond007 said:


> May be now you are using TC but remember we use the same router... the one and only Airlink 101 Super G Broadband Wireless router ??


I’ve used a combination of myriad routers and modems in both Kolkata and Siliguri and have never had any problems so far.



MetalheadGautham said:


> Yeah there is. In linux.  But not in Transmission


So, why do you care? Transmission does not have the option because the developers probably assumed you would use the scheduler built into the system instead.



MetalheadGautham said:


> See, I can get this thing done effortlessly in FlashGet and Deluge. But not on the much more lightweight transmission.


Yeah, that’s what being lightweight and easy-to-use is all about—intelligent compromises. Case in point: the MacBook Air.



MetalheadGautham said:


> Thats dangerous. My grandpa thinks in such situations that I had turned off my desktop and forgotton to turn the switch off. You know what can follow.


Well, I’m lucky then, I guess. No one ever touches my notebook or any of the various switches all over the place near my setup. They’re all on 24/7 anyway.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2008)

Do remember that your router has to be restarted after 2 a.m. and before 8 a.m. or there will be some megabytes accounted for. 

As for the transmission port, mine too has had no problems. Maybe your earlier transmission didn't have the Automatically forward port thing enabled. 

As for opening ports, your router configuration page is the main place where you should open/close ports.

-------------
And enough talk of Pwnage, Cydia and the rest of it. We don't want this thread to get locked now do we? Next one to mention anything of the sort will get miserabled.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 9, 2008)

Really? It’s _not_ illegal. It’s a software that modifies existing software, that you expressly and legally bought, for your personal use. It’s like using ShapeShifter to change the theme of Mac OS X.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

Alright then. I still have 2 hours to wake, and I doubt I would be needing Transmission before tomorrow since I am already doing some heavy duty stuff with Deluge. 

@Goobimama: Lets talk at the Insomniac thread


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Really? It’s _not_ illegal. It’s a software that modifies existing software, that you expressly and legally bought, for your personal use. It’s like using ShapeShifter to change the theme of Mac OS X.


Yeah well, we don't allow talks of hacint0sh either. Clear it up with the admins/other mods and I don't have any problems allowing it here. I just don't want this thread to get locked.

Those adventurous enough can try this. Make an official iPhone hacking thread, and post like crazy in there. See if you get banned within the week. If not, then continue that discussion here   8)


----------



## iMav (Aug 9, 2008)

@Metal: You using Transmission on Linux?

If that is the case, then you will not ind any difference or any reason to use it. You might as well use any damn application out there, they are as crappy as the another. The reason why I prefer Transmission is because its icon looks nice on the dock and the transfer speeds being displayed on the dock. That's why I like it. The port forwarding, scheduling - I give a rat's rear! It downloads at the amx speed my conx allows.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2008)

^^ I wanted to say that all along. Just wanted to stay political n all


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

iMav said:


> @Metal: You using Transmission on Linux?
> 
> If that is the case, then you will not ind any difference or any reason to use it. You might as well use any damn application out there, they are as crappy as the another. The reason why I prefer Transmission is because its icon looks nice on the dock and the transfer speeds being displayed on the dock. That's why I like it. The port forwarding, scheduling - I give a rat's rear! It downloads at the amx speed my conx allows.


Don't think I lack alternate methords to get the transfer speeds on my selected display unit (I hate using docks. I use alternatives and workarounds).
I use conky and/or network monitor. 
An icon can always be changed. But I like the way it looks here.

You may not care much about download sheduling and port forwarding, but they are the REAL things a hardcore downloader like me needs to worry about - not "how cool an icon looks" etc. You might use the word crappy, but I care most about more advanced features and total control. Maybe we just have different intests, or maybe we just have different internet plans.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2008)

And that's why this is the Official Apple thread.


----------



## iMav (Aug 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Don't think I lack alternate methords to get the transfer speeds on my selected display unit (I hate using docks. I use alternatives and workarounds).
> I use conky and/or network monitor.
> An icon can always be changed. But I like the way it looks here.
> 
> You may not care much about download sheduling and port forwarding, but they are the REAL things a *hardcore downloader *like me needs to worry about - not "how cool an icon looks" etc. You might use the word crappy, but I care most about more advanced features and total control. Maybe we just have different intests, or maybe we just have different internet plans.


Yea right! I don't care about that simply 'coz I got an un-capped conx.  So I can very well afford to choose an application that has a better icon.  What do you mean by hardcore downloader? Don't consider yourself elite in everything, keep the self proclamation less.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah, seriously. I can bet you anything that a lot of users in this thread can give you a run for your money in the downloading department. I’m not sure about iMav but goobimama is a force to be reckoned with. And I’m no slouch either.

When I need the advanced features, I fire up CrossOver and use µTorrent. But _only_ when I need those advanced features, and that’s not very often. The majority of the time, I just drag stuff to Transmission’s icon and be done with it. That’s what counts for me—drag, drop, done. That’s it.

Like iMav so eloquently put it, “I give a rat’s rear” about everything else.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2008)

^^ You do that? I've just set Transmission to watch my downloads folder, and then trash any torrents automatically after adding them. I've also set a folder action to the downloads folder which automatically adds any music to the iTunes library.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 9, 2008)

*Create Free iTunes Account without Credit Card*

Legal and everything, of course. You can download all the free album artwork, applications, audiobooks, music and videos you want using this one. Enjoy. 



goobimama said:


> ^^ You do that? I've just set Transmission to watch my downloads folder, and then trash any torrents automatically after adding them.


Well, I find it more convenient to just drag and drop them. Why bother downloading it using Safari when Transmission can do it seamlessly in the background? I have that auto-add and delete thingy setup too, of course, for those sites that don’t allow you to simply drag the download links out of them (like TVT). Hah!



goobimama said:


> I've also set a folder action to the downloads folder which automatically adds any music to the iTunes library.


I’ve never really checked out Folder Actions. It always seems a bit too geeky. Guess it’s time to get down and dirty with it.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

iMav said:


> What do you mean by hardcore downloader? Don't consider yourself elite in everything, keep the self proclamation less.


By hardcore downloader, I mean I am a guy who tries to juice out the max out of his available El Cheapo rig to download as much as possible while at the same time spending as little as possible (both time and money). I don't consider myself elite. I am just "hardcore" as in HARDCORE.


aryayush said:


> When I need the advanced features, I fire up CrossOver and use µTorrent. But _only_ when I need those advanced features, and that’s not very often. The majority of the time, I just drag stuff to Transmission’s icon and be done with it. That’s what counts for me—drag, drop, done. That’s it.


Use FlashGet via CrossOver. Its can help you much more than uTorrent.
And yes, I give a rat's ear to everything else you said.


goobimama said:


> ^^ You do that? I've just set Transmission to watch my downloads folder, and then trash any torrents automatically after adding them. I've also set a folder action to the downloads folder which automatically adds any music to the iTunes library.


I tried it. Liked it first, but then it got a bit too intrusive since I like to test some torrents first before testing them.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2008)

> since I like to test some torrents first before testing them.


Woah! Some super voodoo magic you got going on there. Anyway, assuming that is a typo, what tests exactly do you conduct on torrents? 

@metal: I'm pretty sure I know what those advanced features are, and I don't think Flashget has the answer when it comes to that 



> Well, I find it more convenient to just drag and drop them. Why bother downloading it using Safari when Transmission can do it seamlessly in the background?


Oooh. Silly me (*Smacks his head twice with the wife beater*). It didn't occur to my peahen sized brain that I could do that.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Woah! Some super voodoo magic you got going on there. Anyway, assuming that is a typo, what tests exactly do you conduct on torrents?
> 
> @metal: I'm pretty sure I know what those advanced features are, and I don't think Flashget has the answer when it comes to that .


Well, FlashGet can download from mms:// and rstp:// streams, something for which there is no non windows download manager. And it can also download from ED2K links. And FTP/HTTP/HTTPS links. And from RS. And it supports BT. For all this, it does have a good amount of sheduling and throttling options. Makes it perfect if you want to download from a large number of protocols, but don't want to run multiple apps and slow down the system.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2008)

^^ Nope. That's not it


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ Nope. That's not it


You don't do stream ripping ???


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2008)

Mobileme restored my Coda preferences! 

After the reinstall, I didn't install Coda mainly because I was working on some other non-Coda stuff. Anyway, today I installed and launched it to find all of my bookmarklets in place! How is this possible I thought. I didn't restore using Time Machine neither did I copy any preference files. The only possible explanation is Mobileme has copied my preferences (maybe keychain?) and done all this backing up behind the scenes.

Not only that, whenever I open any bookmarklet, all the previously opened documents are also opened up (a coda feature, but still cool). Now, to do some coding.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Free Custom iPhone Ringtones using only iTunes*
Create free ringtones for your iPhone using only iTunes and songs you already have on your computer (This method only works with songs that are DRM free. To create ringtones using DRM protected songs please use this method). This method has been tested and works with iTunes 7.7.1 and iPhone 2.0.1 firmware.

To create custom ringtones using only iTunes:

Right click on the song you are going to make into a ringer and select Get Info…
>via The Apple Blog<


----------



## aryayush (Aug 9, 2008)

Am I the only one out here who’s never felt the inclination to change Marimba (apart from the brief stint with that VideoTone thingy)?



goobimama said:


> Oooh. Silly me (*Smacks his head twice with the wife beater*). It didn't occur to my peahen sized brain that I could do that.


Now I can rest in peace. I’d been banging my head trying to figure out how you could possibly prefer any other method other than simply dragging the download link out of the browser and onto the icon.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 9, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Does it play in the Finder, iTunes, Quick Look or VLC? Were you able to use it before?


Quick time-yes
rest=no

i'm going to reinstall / re-activate evrything and then see


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 9, 2008)

@Aayush,as far as I know You are using Time Capsule with a 802.11n(b/g compatible) network but I prefer  a 802.11n network.n only!That is why I suffer speed drops.Now as I have set it to 802.11n(b/g compatible mode),it's all working as it is supposed to be.Try out n only network.You are also likely to encounter some speed drops.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 9, 2008)

Dude, there’s no point in going ‘n’ only. Don’t you need your iPhone to connect via Wi-Fi?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 9, 2008)

^^
I have other WiFi network for that


----------



## aryayush (Aug 9, 2008)

So you’ll keep changing networks to make your iMac backup?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 9, 2008)

No,I have 2 connections at my home.MTNL 256K unlimited (g only) network with some stupid APs for iPhone and all and Airtel 1M unlimited for Time Capsule and Macs.
BTW I have set this network to n(b/g compatible) now.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, then, you should probably use ‘n’ only in that case. The range and speeds are supposed to be twice that of ‘g’.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2008)

> Am I the only one out here who’s never felt the inclination to change Marimba (apart from the brief stint with that VideoTone thingy)?


Remember the Tiger welcome video song? It was also used in the welcome videos of Leopard BETA. Made that into a ringtone.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 9, 2008)

I AM UNBANNED!!!
ontopic: Have any of you guys tried Aurora Feint iPhone/iPod app? It's really awesome and u guys should try.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome back Jimmy. 

Boy, that Aurora Feint is some game. Nicely done. A bit confusing at first (still is actually), but the I never realised a blocks game could be made so dramatic and interesting. Nicely done.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 10, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> I AM UNBANNED!!!


Why were you banned and who unbanned you ?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 10, 2008)

I have no idea. But what happened to everyone's avatars? I can't see them. Is there some sort of virus in my computer?


----------



## aryayush (Aug 10, 2008)

On your Mac, you mean?


----------



## preshit.net (Aug 10, 2008)

W00hoo ! They opened up the quarry again.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 10, 2008)

What the hell!!Airport Utility update from 7.2.3 to 5.xxx??


----------



## goobimama (Aug 10, 2008)

Awright! The mining shall begin!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 10, 2008)

The mining has begun


----------



## aryayush (Aug 10, 2008)

OK, is it just me or have some of you guys started saying really weird things these days?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 10, 2008)

What do you guys talking about ??
@Cooldudie

Virus on a Mac ?? You got to be kidding me. Who has the time to code a Virus for a Mac ??


----------



## iMav (Aug 10, 2008)

aryayush said:


> OK, is it just me or have some of you guys started saying really weird things these days?


They talked about the quarries before too.


----------



## yash (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey guys, my macbook pro running leopard works properly only when I boot into safe mode guest account. When I boot into my user, the finder doesn't show up and can't run any applications. Last thing I did was install HP 1200 series driver/scanner utility. Please help me.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 10, 2008)

Then try to reinstall the driver/scanner utility!
Seriously guys, did you delete your avatars? I cannot see them! Problem in settings?
Edit: I was right, turned off avatars in the options.
I am so dumb.


----------



## yash (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't think that the best option here is to 'log into a user account that works and do the exact same thing that led to the previous user account becoming unusable'.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 10, 2008)

Did you install those drivers from the bundled CD or did you download them from the company’s website?


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 11, 2008)

He is rich , finally..




> WHEN ARMIN HEINRICH posted his I Am Rich application to the Iphone App Store, we're sure he never expected anyone to be stupid enough to actually buy the useless but amusing bling simulator.
> 
> And when we read the comments from people on the Apple forums demanding that the app be removed in case anyone accidentally purchased it we, quite understandably, thought that they were being a bit alarmist, and should probably get a sense of humour transplant.
> 
> ...


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 11, 2008)

yash said:


> Hey guys, my macbook pro running leopard works properly only when I boot into safe mode guest account. When I boot into my user, the finder doesn't show up and can't run any applications. Last thing I did was install HP 1200 series driver/scanner utility. Please help me.


 
PSC 1210 ?
that did the same to me once


----------



## iMav (Aug 11, 2008)

Considering that we don't have a Microsoft Windows thread I thought of posting this here 



> So, this afternoon, I'm in the Microsoft booth at Black Hat when this guy comes up (badge hidden of course) and starts talking to some of my colleagues.  Right away, it was pretty obvious that he was antagonistic.  I will refer to him as "h8er" from here on out.  Though I am paraphrasing a bit, this is based upon a true story.  It gave me a chuckle, so I thought I'd share.
> 
> *h8er:*  So, how does it feel to work for a company that has made so many bad security decisions.
> 
> ...


[...] Continue Reading ...

PS: Funny read.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh, I’d have given him much better replies, I’m sure (although I never would’ve tried to match wits with a developer of any platform).


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 11, 2008)

I didn't RTFT ... Just dropping my 2 lines ... I installed mac on an external HDD on my laptop ... and I was simply blown away by the simplicity and the fluency of the OS  ... ( And that too when I couldn't find drivers for my card 7600Go and had to run without Quartz and the other feature ) ... Had to format my HDD for a reason but gonna install it again  ... just waiting for all the drivers to come up ...

And btw I just love the font rendering of Safari Browser on my windows ... the fonts are amazingly smooth ... wish other browser anti-aliased that well


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 11, 2008)

^^
Illegal stuff not allowed.Better keep such posts away.
It's nice you liked Mac OS X but you might get banned for this post of yours.

@Aayush,Do you,by any chance,use your mac in the same room where Time Capsule is?


----------



## aryayush (Aug 11, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> Illegal stuff not allowed.Better keep such posts away.
> It's nice you liked Mac OS X but you might get banned for this post of yours.


There’s nothing wrong with discussing Mac OS X. Chill.



Sunny1211993 said:


> @Aayush,Do you,by any chance,use your mac in the same room where Time Capsule is?


On the same floor, yes, but not in the same room. I’m buying an AirPort Express to extend the network to the second floor too. I hope that will be the end of it.



NikhilVerma said:


> I was simply blown away by the simplicity and the fluency of the OS


Yeah, we get that a lot. Tell us something we don’t know.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 11, 2008)

So,why do I face drops in internet speeds while backing up?Nothing seems to help me.There are 2 WiFi networks in my house.Can this be the issue?
Or What?I'm screwed up.
Hey Aayush,do a 'backup now' and then check your speeds and tell me if the same problems persists or not.Please.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 12, 2008)

I curse the day Steve Jobs introduced the Time Machine. 

On a more happy note, its our resident Macboy's birthday today. So all of you rock your heads, to the newest 22 year old in town, Darky aka Dark Lord aka and this is a big aka, Preshit! Happy birthday dude.


----------



## yash (Aug 12, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> PSC 1210 ?
> that did the same to me once



so what did you do?

@arya I downloaded from site. its called 7.9


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 12, 2008)

this-
*dratulgarg.com/2008/07/10/hp-psc-1210/


----------



## yash (Aug 12, 2008)

uh.. actually, getting the scanner to work on leopard is the least of my problems. I want to be able to sign into my user account and be able to use my mac properly. Hp 1210 can suck it!

on other notes, I just saw the itunes india app store, and prices are in dollars.. WTF?


----------



## iMav (Aug 12, 2008)

*8 More iPhone Tricks You Might Not Have Known*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 12, 2008)

Knew all of em but the 'taking the sim out thing'.

@Aayush,bhai kuch help kar do.Time Capsule is really pi$$ing me off!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 12, 2008)

goobimama said:
			
		

> On a more happy note, its our resident Macboy's birthday today. So all of you rock your heads, to the newest 22 year old in town, Darky aka Dark Lord aka and this is a big aka, Preshit! Happy birthday dude.



Oh the Dark Lord is Preshit !! Does he use two accounts ?? Thats a news for me.
Anyways Happy Birthday to Darky aka Dark Lord aka Preshit 

And btw whats you problem with TC, Mr Green Goobi ??


----------



## iMav (Aug 12, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> And btw whats you problem with TC, Mr Green Goobi ??


I guess the answer lies in this post.  I _guess_.



Sunny1211993 said:


> @Aayush,bhai kuch help kar do.Time Capsule is really pi$$ing me off!


----------



## aryayush (Aug 12, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Knew all of em but the 'taking the sim out thing'.


I knew them all too, including the ones in the previous list. And taking the SIM out is the dumbest suggestion I’ve ever heard. What’s wrong with simply putting it into Airplane mode?



Sunny1211993 said:


> @Aayush,bhai kuch help kar do.Time Capsule is really pi$$ing me off!


I’m at a loss here. What am I supposed to say? Maybe my speeds aren’t affected because I only have a 512Kbps bandwidth.

----------------------------------

*Check out Aqua Taskforce if Mac OS X has been bugging you lately
Posted Aug. 11, ’08, 10:00 AM PT by Aayush Arya*

After having had a successful run with *Aero Taskforce*, Long Zheng, the creator, has decided to shower some attention on the Mac OS X and Aqua side of things. His new website, *Aqua Taskforce*, aims to shed some light on the various user interface quirks and inconsistencies in Mac OS X.

What, you say, inconsistencies and “quirks” in Mac OS X and its venerable Aqua interface? _Blasphemy!_ Well, just put away the pitchforks for a moment or two and reflect on it—how many times have you tried to do something on Mac OS X and realized that the OS requires you to bend over backwards to accomplish it? How many times have you moaned the *lack of the Cut option in the Finder*? *Read more…*

[Via *MacUser*]


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 13, 2008)

Congratulations Apple, you made the iPhone less stable than Windows Mobile



> I know that we have been clamoring for 3rd party applications on the iPhone and there are some awesome applications available (and some really stupid ones). However, the stable days of pre-iPhone 2.0 may be gone forever and Jobs may not like the can of worms that he has opened up. It is particularly a shame when the native applications on the device can’t even perform reliably and I just have to keep remembering this is the early days of the iPhone and I suppose it is similar to the early days of the Pocket PC when stability was also an issue. I did cut Microsoft and Nokia a break back then when they were starting out and I’ll keep using my original iPhone because I do think that many of the applications are useful and well designed and we will see lots more coming from developers. I expected Apple to have a better product with this second generation of iPhone though and have been  disappointed with its performance.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 13, 2008)

I am well aware of the MobileMe hiccups but I never read anyone mentioning this: I am unable to send attachments via the web interface. Even if  I attach a smallest of the small file, the file uploading takes ages ... As of now I've never been able to send an email with attachment with the MobileMe web interface. Am I alone or is it that no one mentioned this !!



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> How many times have you moaned the lack of the Cut option in the Finder? Read more…



I didn't, in fact I got used to the fact that there is no meaning to Cmd + X in Finder. I don't miss it as I make heavy use of a combination of 'Clipboard' and 'Shelf' in QuickSilver. For those of you who have taken to Spotlight giving up on QS should know that these are the instances that QS kicks ass.
I hope some of the new comers to this thread know about Clipboard and Shelf in QS, in case you don't head on to BlackTree...


----------



## dinesh72 (Aug 13, 2008)

I can not forward mails with attachments. They just don't get attached. I've to. 
Sometimes it takes time to attach but if I redo it, no problem.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 13, 2008)

^^^ So the Bond is not the last man on the Earth !!


----------



## aryayush (Aug 13, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> I didn't…


… and neither did I. 

-----------------------------
_[off-topic]​__​_​​There’s absolutely no sign of Hermione in the trailer of _Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince_. 73MB of HD footage gone down the drain. Sigh! 
_[/off-topic]​__​_​​


----------



## goobimama (Aug 14, 2008)

Hmm. Attachments@me have been working fine on my end. 

----------

In other news, I'm gonna be buying UB7EB Ultimate Buds Apple / Future Sonics FS1  earbuds for my iPhone. Now if anyone else wants to buy earphones for iPhone as well, we could club the shipping (comes to $25 per shipment I think). If not, yipeee!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 14, 2008)

^^^ Cool let me try the .me thing...
I am getting my Creative EP 630 tomorrow for my CD Player. Goobi, if you have any such dealings with RS premium accounts please let me know. I am desperately in need of one
@Arya
I got the same feeling when I couldn't see Katie in The Dark Knight and as it turns out she doesn't star in it at all


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 14, 2008)

So you guys are having a hard time with MobileMe? Man does Apple need to work on it!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 14, 2008)

Attachment@me.com doesn't work either


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 14, 2008)

@Aayush,I think there is a firmware problem with TC.Which Firmware are you using?Mine is 7.3.2.
I didn't have any such problems with Time Capsule when I bought it.Also there are a no. of cordless phones here in my house.Could this be messing it up?
In the older house,with the older firmware I got no such problems.Is there any source I can get any kind of help from?


----------



## aryayush (Aug 14, 2008)

I have the latest firmware, whichever it is. The cordless phones might be the root of the problem on your end. Why do you have (so many) cordless phones in the age of cellphones?

You might want to call AppleCare or check out any of the hundreds of forums dedicated to Apple all over the Internet.



goobimama said:


> In other news, I'm gonna be buying UB7EB Ultimate Buds Apple / Future Sonics FS1  earbuds for my iPhone. Now if anyone else wants to buy earphones for iPhone as well, we could club the shipping (comes to $25 per shipment I think). If not, yipeee!


Rs. 7,000 just for a pair of earphones! 



jamesbond007 said:


> @Arya
> I got the same feeling when I couldn't see Katie in The Dark Knight and as it turns out she doesn't star in it at all


Same feeling here. Katie Holmes is awesome.


----------



## i$eman (Aug 14, 2008)

friends selling my mac mini, in case anyone's interested Details are posted here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=95603

Thanks


----------



## goobimama (Aug 14, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> Attachment@me.com doesn't work either


Dunno what you mean there. I meant attachments on my @me account work fine. Or maybe I'm tripping on my own.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 14, 2008)

^^^ I meant sending attachments from myemail@me.com don't work either, uploads the attached file forever, probably sending the file to some cloud over Neptune !!


----------



## preshit.net (Aug 14, 2008)

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3266/2762555169_70c78b5db6_m.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3191/2763402346_3e1d8faf30_m.jpg

*My First ever Apple Goodie*


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 14, 2008)

^from where?i definitely need one 

and guys,i'm thinking of getting 2g iphone (my mom uses the one i have)
can u tell me where to get one?and can it be repaired in india if gone bad?


----------



## iMav (Aug 15, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> and can it be repaired in india if gone bad?


Yes. But, you might end up paying an amount equivalent of a decent new phone.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 15, 2008)

Are those 2g iphones even available anymore? If yes, how much?

My biggest problem with MobileMe - where the bloody ell did the share feature from iDisk go? I thought they would bring it in once things get settled but it appears that it is not to be.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 15, 2008)

And I just discovered that you cannot send emails to ‘.ME’ domains (‘ashwin _[at]_ ashwin _[dot]_ me’, for example).

MobileMe sucks! If they don’t significantly improve it by the time my current subscription ends, I’m jumping ship. Just the name makes me want to puke.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 15, 2008)

^^ Haha! And that too you paid $100 for it! 

Btw how do you know you can't send? I just tried and it went through. Don't know if the concerned party received it or not though.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 15, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ Haha! And that too you paid $100 for it!


Make that $200. 



goobimama said:


> Btw how do you know you can't send? I just tried and it went through. Don't know if the concerned party received it or not though.


Oh, did it? I tried to send it so many times and it just wouldn’t go through. Then I changed it to his Gmail address and it promptly “swooshed” away.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 15, 2008)

aryayush the idiot said:
			
		

> Rs. 7,000 just for a pair of earphones!


At least my earphones will work as advertised


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 15, 2008)

@Auyush,Still no help.Turned off all the cordless phones on the floor.Still the same problem.I can either backup or browse/download.This is pain.I also paid a visit to some IRC channels.They've got no clue about it.

BTW,We call ourselves Macboys.What if a girl uses a Mac?


----------



## aryayush (Aug 15, 2008)

Umm… macgirl?

As for your problem, well, I’m out of suggestions. That’s the best I could do. Return it and get a new unit, perhaps, and see if the problem persists. Call AppleCare and tell them that you want them to either fix the problem, replace your unit or refund you your money.



goobimama said:


> At least my earphones will work as advertised


Yeah, at seven times the cost of some of the best earphones out there.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 15, 2008)

> Yeah, at seven times the cost of some of the best earphones out there.


You speak like one of them Win-Lin-boys.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 15, 2008)

What's the Apple Care no?1800 something?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 15, 2008)

^^ Helpline


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't expect a girl to come here. 
Can ClamXAV protect my mac enough? Or should I buy the Norton one?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 15, 2008)

^^
Antivirus for Mac OS X?Freakin' hell!Have you gone nutz?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 15, 2008)

Nucking Futs indeed. Although, if you for some reason care about those Windows brethren, then I guess an Antivirus could be of some use. But in my world, to ell with them!


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 15, 2008)

lol mac=no mac if you start bothering about these things


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 15, 2008)

Is the Apple Care open today?15th August.


----------



## iMav (Aug 15, 2008)

^^ Wouldn't it make a lot more sense if you were to call them on the phone to know whether they are open today or no?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 15, 2008)

^^
Call failed is what I am getting on calling them.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 15, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Is the Apple Care open today?15th August.


Dude. This is a public holiday. Obviously the Apple helpline will be closed today. It would only be surprising if it was open.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 15, 2008)

^^LOL
All right, I'm nuts already. Partition, Antivirus, Spyware. 

Has iMav joined the Mac Fanclub?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 15, 2008)

@cooldudie,If that is the case then you must remove Mac OS X and install Winblows rather than filling up your hard drive with AV's and all.
C'mon dude,you don't need such crap on OS X.Who has the time to code viruses for UNIX OSs?
As for partitions,why?

BTW are you from India?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 15, 2008)

No I am not from India.
I accidentally did a partition. I planned to use it for Windows but I changed my mind and used it somewhere else (A desktop PC)
So typically I should delete ClamXAV right?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 15, 2008)

^^
You must!


----------



## iMav (Aug 15, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> Has iMav joined the Mac Fanclub?


eh?


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 15, 2008)

Can't stop myself from posting these here. 

This was close to my home in Dwarka. A shop named Kitchen affairz using iMac for billing & running Windows XP in it. I wonder why they bought Apple for 

*img157.imageshack.us/img157/8573/dsc01326hj1.jpg

*i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd303/computergeek485/4chan/Mac.jpg


----------



## goobimama (Aug 15, 2008)

You posted this in the "Post your Cam Pics" thread a long time ago I remember. Ab achanak dimaag ki batti phir se jal gayi?

Just in case the rest of the Macboys from this thread didn't get this

----------------------------------
Written by preshit in a new thread in Chit Chat
What happens when a bunch of guys, who share the same passion for something, come together and work hard on creating something? The outcome is legendary. Microsoft, Google, Apple, Twitter - they all did it.

Similarly, a bunch of us from this community, who shared the same passion for a particular company, got together and worked hard to create something. What's the outcome, you ask? Well, why don't you tell us? 

Presenting, Smoking Apples - The premier source of Apple news, views and reviews with an Indian perspective. 

Even though we sorta had a soft launch a few weeks back, so as to iron out any bugs that we encounter. Today, we officially launch the site. Here's what we have to say.



> Welcome, my dear friends, to Smoking Apples, the premier source of Apple news, views and reviews in the neighbourhood! As you should have by now guessed, we intend to cover all the interesting (and sometimes not so much) happenings revolving around our favourite fruity company. From the Mac to the iPod and the iPhone to the Apple TV, you’ll find it all here, information from a cacophony of sources that has been distilled into pure, readable form and lovingly handcrafted for you. (Wow, we could be artists!)
> 
> This site is run by a group of five talented youngsters located in various parts of India including Chennai, Goa, Mumbai and Siliguri (in West Bengal). Milind and I were the ones who originally came up with the idea of starting an Apple related website but one that was distinguished from the thousands of others in the same category by its characteristic Indian charm. However, the lazy procrastinating bums that we are, the idea never really took to flight. It took Ashwin’s determination, and his confidence and experience from already running a successful blog, to get us all into gear and register the domain name. Once the engines had been fired up, there was no stopping us.
> 
> (more...)



So why don't you head over to the site, take a look at it and the awesome posts that we have written so far and then tell us how have we fared? Remember, we're open to whatever feedback you may have and we'll only improve. Seriously, any thoughts/suggestions/words/views, please let us know.

*Smoking Apples*

-----------

Btw, remember I had promised you would see more of Ashwin in the future? Dr sahab is one of the lead bloggers on SA (as it will be hereon referred to as). Go say hi


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 15, 2008)

Anybody played Crash Bandicot Nitro Kart 3D on iPhone?It's awesome!


----------



## iMav (Aug 16, 2008)

Folder Permission issues.

I am unable to delete folders & files on my pen drive, the folders have the lock icon on them. Me is unable to delete anything within those folders. Get info -> uncheck locked isn't working either. Any help?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 16, 2008)

Maybe the files in those folders are locked as well? Usually unchecking the locked thing works mighty fine.


----------



## iMav (Aug 16, 2008)

The files within the folder are unlocked but I can't delete them either because the folder is locked (I have only read access).


----------



## goobimama (Aug 16, 2008)

How about the permissions at the bottom? Unlock the permissions, make them read write for all users, and then uncheck the "locked" thing.


----------



## iMav (Aug 16, 2008)

It just reads:

Sharing & Permissions:
You can only read. Get lost.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 16, 2008)

What kind of Pen drive is this? Anything to do with NTFS? Cause in that case I guess the only option would be to reformat the pen drive (and then restore the data)


----------



## iMav (Aug 16, 2008)

FART format.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 16, 2008)

iMav said:


> It just reads:
> 
> Sharing & Permissions:
> You can only read. Get lost.


GET LOST???????????????
why would it tell you to get lost?
I think your Pen drive is NTFS. Mac can only read but not write on a NTFS drive. Format it as FAT32 if you want Mac/Windows compatibility.


----------



## iMav (Aug 16, 2008)

Arre baba it is not NTFS  It is the FART 16 format.

Anyway, I guess I will have to boot into Linux now.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't think Mac OSX can do FAT16...
Format it to FAT32 and you should be able to read.

What really happened to drgrudge(Ashwin)? I haven't noticed him and he isn't a mod anymore. Does anyone have the real reason?


----------



## iMav (Aug 16, 2008)

OS X reads FAT 16.  The files & folders were locked on both Linux & OS X. I was able to access them in Linux as I knew the command for accessing the drive via root user. So job well done. Only thing is, out of the 3 OSs I forgot where have I made the backup of the drive contents.

-------------

Guys, my uncle just returned from his world tour of the US; Europe & Australia. The 3G launch was a day before he left. According to him at all 3 places the iPhone 3G isn't good as far as the product quality (both hardware & software) is concerned. He met a lot of his colleagues who bought it and aren't happy with the device, they seem to encounter a lot of problems with it. Though the kind of problem is not known to me. But, that was the reason he decided not to purchase one for himself.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 16, 2008)

The first iPhone totally pwns the current one in terms of quality.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 16, 2008)

> Only thing is, out of the 3 OSs I forgot where have I made the backup of the drive contents.


Array bhaiyyu. It is a pen drive. Just copy all the files again to your Mac desktop or wherever, and reformat it. Won't take more than 5 minutes.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 17, 2008)

aryayush said:


> The first iPhone totally pwns the current one in terms of quality.


Yes it does!!Aluminium back kicks arse! 
Anybody tried Teleport?It's awesome!Control your Mac/PC(maybe) from anywhere in the world!!


----------



## goobimama (Aug 17, 2008)

Will give it a look. Thanks!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 17, 2008)

^^
Haven't you tried it yet??WTF!Are you livin' in stone age or something?
BS way to go!


----------



## iMav (Aug 17, 2008)

LOL! Goobi the kid just pwned you bad!


----------



## goobimama (Aug 17, 2008)

I know  I don't know what hit me. I was like should I delete this post before someone see's it? Damn. My entire brain is thrown off gear.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 17, 2008)

^^
Apologies?

@iMav,please keep those things away.You know what I'm talking about.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 17, 2008)

aryayush said:


> The first iPhone totally pwns the current one in terms of quality.


But the first iPhone pwns in lacking features.
@sunny,
Will have a look at teleport.


----------



## dinesh72 (Aug 18, 2008)

I hope everybody had nice weekend. 
Its time to change my desktop pc to imac. Well, I've decided to buy 20" 2.66 Ghz.  I've two possible options one to buy from Atria Mall in Worli or one in Andheri (Techvantage or something). I've visited Worli store before. Any last minute suggestions. (Its not last minute but 4-5 days only).


----------



## aryayush (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow, we’re really buying a lot of Macs these days among ourselves. Mehul, Sunny, Preshit, I and now you… cool!

20-inch iMac is great. Go for it, I say.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 18, 2008)

Btw, if your usage involves more than internet surfing and movie watching, then the screen of the 20" isn't the best in the world. Otherwise its a fine machine.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh wow another iMac!! Mera number kab aayega... but when it comes I won't think anything less than 24inch screen


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 18, 2008)

@Dinesh,20" baby is awesome!Get it without any second thoughts.


----------



## preshit.net (Aug 18, 2008)

dinesh72 said:


> I hope everybody had nice weekend.
> Its time to change my desktop pc to imac. Well, I've decided to buy 20" 2.66 Ghz.  I've two possible options one to buy from Atria Mall in Worli or one in Andheri (Techvantage or something). I've visited Worli store before. Any last minute suggestions. (Its not last minute but 4-5 days only).



Goodluck with the purchase. Where in Mumbai are you?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 18, 2008)

I was thinking about buying a Time Machine until I read the poor reviews about it. This guy bought it and it took him 4 days to back up 30something GB! I expected a better review from the customers. Is anyone in here experiencing problems with a Time Machine?


----------



## preshit.net (Aug 18, 2008)

OH you just _had_ to ask, didn't you?


----------



## iMav (Aug 18, 2008)

OMG! Sunny go boy go! Here is your chance!


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 18, 2008)

^^Sunny is not the one buying the iMac. It is Dinesh


preshit.net said:


> OH you just _had_ to ask, didn't you?


I wanted to make sure those reviews are real! Dude! If they were fake, I could still reconsider it!


----------



## iMav (Aug 18, 2008)

Sunny+Time Capsule=Pissed off Goobi!


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh, Sunny is having problems? Anyone else that has a Time Capsule?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 18, 2008)

@Manan,Thanks
Here you go:
Never in life buy Time Capsule!I can give you a link where each and every person is having the same problem with Time Capsule I am having!It eats up all the bandwidth while backing up.I don't know how Aayush is not having this problem.Maybe due to g network or something but a majority of users are having this problem.Also,the range is pathetic even with n network.It can't cover my whole 3-storey house
Better buy a 500 GB FireWire800 external hard disk+a good WiFi router and still save some bux.
Again.......don't buy Time Capsule!Not worth the money.

Piss on this!


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 18, 2008)

Any recommendations for Firewire 800/400 external hard drives? Is there a big difference with Firewire 400 and USB 2.0?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 18, 2008)

Read those reviews?
Here you can see all WD Mac ready external HDDs!


----------



## dinesh72 (Aug 18, 2008)

@Preshit 
I am from Nerul.
I am not going to watch films on iMac. I've LCD for that.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 18, 2008)

Bought a PSP.Please help me with syncing it with my iMac.


----------



## preshit.net (Aug 18, 2008)

Finally decided to buy a internal SATA HDD and hook it into my PC that's connected to my WiFi network and use it to store ALL my media content. Reasons?

*preshit.net/screenshots/b5551a662576499658879fefa0c1e45b.png

Question:
Will I be able to use a partition on it for Time Machine?


----------



## iMav (Aug 18, 2008)

^^ If the partition is formatted to HFS+ then yes.


----------



## dinesh72 (Aug 19, 2008)

Mobileme - Another two months extension! This could only happen with Apple!!
Sadly, the service is still not very well up.


----------



## yash (Aug 19, 2008)

I have a thought of getting the hitachi 320 gig 7200rpm drive fitted in my MBP. how complicated will the procedure be? I'm already out of warranty period on my mbp.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 19, 2008)

^get an external drive


----------



## aryayush (Aug 19, 2008)

Why? He’s already out of warranty. It makes much more sense to have a larger internal drive. I say, take it to some Apple Authorised Reseller you know and have them do it. If no one does, ship it off to Milind and he’ll get it done for you.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 19, 2008)

Did anybody get iKlear free with his Mac?Nice cleaning kit


----------



## dinesh72 (Aug 20, 2008)

how you guys watch .mkv files on tv? I've few on my computer and I want to watch them on  tv.


----------



## yash (Aug 20, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> ^get an external drive



did you read my post correctly? I am going for a 7500 rpm drive for the performance boost that it'll give. or I could have gone for the samsung 500 gb drive. I already have an external drive but its not very convenient.

I can't just pull my laptop out of my bag at a friend's place and show him the gargantuan itunes library or the stock of HD movies I have on my notebook. 

And I got this off of another forum for .mkv files

"look at a media extender device such as the MediaGate or Zensonic."

I figure if there's a device that connects to your hdtv and can recieve streams through your local network, its possible to use vlc to stream that content over.

Oh wait, should have looked before I typed that.
go for a device called TViX 4100SH from *www.tvixbox.com/product_details.php?product_id=23

but its rather pricey.Wikipedia page *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matroska lists more hardware that supports mkv


----------



## narangz (Aug 21, 2008)

Is this thread dead? *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/59.png


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 21, 2008)

I guess it is.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 21, 2008)

RIP then
@ yash who said external drive lags ? u just need to get a good one

we use teh WD Studio Edition which pwns every hdd ..sampling involves more hdd+ram work than any other thing


----------



## aryayush (Aug 21, 2008)

If there’s one thread that can never die, it’s this one. The only thing is that the three most active members of this thread have their hands full with *smokingapples.com right now.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 22, 2008)

Another 2 months! Ths rocks! I signed up for 2 months trial and now I get 6 months!
In smoking apples, does the cut/copy/paste thing work with ipod touch?


----------



## superczar (Aug 22, 2008)

Been a while since I posted here... 
Have been contemplating selling off my old XPS M1210 and get the macbook instead 

Any pointers on getting a good deal?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 22, 2008)

Buy a mid-end or low-end white macbook. If you want to, also think about buying the black macbook. 
If you are in the US, Canada or HK, UK, Ireland blablabla...
You can get a free ipod touch or ipod nano if you are college student in a certified college. There are also savings on any mac.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 22, 2008)

superczar said:


> Been a while since I posted here...
> Have been contemplating selling off my old XPS M1210 and get the macbook instead
> 
> Any pointers on getting a good deal?


*Get a MacBook for Just Rs. 45,000!*

Hurry, though. The offer is only valid till 31 August 2008.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 22, 2008)

My Uncle, who was a father figure for our family expired this week and hence I was unable to catch up with this thread, Smoking Apples and also the blogs of MacBoys. I think I should be able to start all of it in just a couple of days.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 22, 2008)

I offer my pained condolences and pray that his soul rests in peace.


----------



## narangz (Aug 22, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> My Uncle, who was a father figure for our family expired this week and hence I was unable to catch up with this thread.



Condolences to the family & may his soul rest in peace.


----------



## iMav (Aug 23, 2008)

Guys I got a Tiger backup (sparseimage file) I need to restore it. How can that be done?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 24, 2008)

How can I access my HFS partition on Windows and NTFS one on OS X?
I wanna play some cricket games on 24" glossy screen rather than the ever-crappy 17".


----------



## iMav (Aug 24, 2008)

Accessing Ext3, NTFS, HFS+ Via Windows, Ubuntu & OS X

For paid solutions as suggested by Goobi in the comments on the post you might wanna try:

 NTFS in OS X is Paragon NTFS - Costs $30.

HFS on Windows - MacDrive.

I would suggest you use MacDrive for HFS on Windows, HFS Explorer is only meant for just in case uses. Its a crappy but free app.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 24, 2008)

@Aryayush, narangz

Thanks for the support, I really appreciate that


----------



## iMav (Aug 24, 2008)

iMav said:


> Guys I got a Tiger backup (sparseimage file) I need to restore it. How can that be done?


Anyone?


----------



## aryayush (Aug 24, 2008)

Restore it to where? Over your Leopard installation?


----------



## iMav (Aug 24, 2008)

Yea, remove Leo and put Tiger.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 24, 2008)

You’ll need to burn it to a dual layer DVD to be able to do that.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 25, 2008)

3G 16 GB baby is here.Muwahahaha!The back is delicate,gets scratched easily.Frikkin delicate plastic.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 26, 2008)

What about the Qs for iPhone in India, I bet for no Qs was I wrong ?? Didn't catch up with news on TV or newpapers, so eager to know if Indians formed Qs to get iPhone which costs 31K !!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 26, 2008)

Man!The Apple logo is getting scratched like hell.Plastic sux.My iPhone(original) still FTW!


----------



## hellknight (Aug 26, 2008)

@iMav.. you gotta do clean install i think so..


----------



## aryayush (Aug 27, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Man!The Apple logo is getting scratched like hell.Plastic sux.My iPhone(original) still FTW!


The logo is made of stainless steel and is the same on both the original
iPhone and the iPhone 3G. 

And didn't you have that signature a few days ago about signatures that flaunt configs being lame?


----------



## MysticDews (Aug 27, 2008)

Returning to the thread after a long time. In fact, returning to the internet after a long time.

Anyway,
I'm not able to "browse" any of my phones using the Bluetooth File Exchange utility. I'm able to send files to the phones by dragging and dropping them in BFE or by a file's context menu, after which they appear in BFE's "browse" window. But the recently sent files are the only files that I can see there in the list.

How do I view my other files, particularly the ones on my memory card?

[All those are Nokia phones.]


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 27, 2008)

aryayush said:


> The logo is made of stainless steel and is the same on both the original
> iPhone and the iPhone 3G.
> 
> And didn't you have that signature a few days ago about signatures that flaunt configs being lame?



Who told you all that?It's all plastic in the back and it's a scratch magnet.
You were right that time,iPhone(original) is better than the iPhone 3G in terms of quality.

As for the siggy,I'm a reformed person now


----------



## yash (Aug 28, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> Another 2 months! Ths rocks! I signed up for 2 months trial and now I get 6 months!
> In smoking apples, does the cut/copy/paste thing work with ipod touch?



6 months free of what? why do I have a feeling that I missed out on something great(free)?


----------



## preshit.net (Aug 28, 2008)

6 months of access to MobileMe


----------



## gauravsuneja (Aug 28, 2008)

at least tell me the rates on which i can buy and if sum one brings from outside .how much he will ask for iphone 3g .what i have read that iphone in contact at AT&T is 8k and without it is 12k .is it true? if we break the contract after getting it for 8k and take it to india does he has to pay fine ? all r trying to dissuade me from getiing it from outside .even i it breaches warranty i don't care.
can anybody supply more information on this .plz help soon .if anybody is coming plz i am dying to see iphone in my hands my budget is 15k i will get it unlocked from gaffar or myself i read much about unlocking on net


----------



## MysticDews (Aug 28, 2008)

Can I use MobileMe without having an iPhone?
What will I miss?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 28, 2008)

gauravsuneja said:


> at least tell me the rates on which i can buy and if sum one brings from outside .how much he will ask for iphone 3g .what i have read that iphone in contact at AT&T is 8k and without it is 12k .is it true? if we break the contract after getting it for 8k and take it to india does he has to pay fine ? all r trying to dissuade me from getiing it from outside .even i it breaches warranty i don't care.
> can anybody supply more information on this .plz help soon .if anybody is coming plz i am dying to see iphone in my hands my budget is 15k i will get it unlocked from gaffar or myself i read much about unlocking on net


How difficult is it to understand? I thought it was all put in plain simple english. $200 with a legally binding contract. No way out of it. $600 (=28k) without contract. Same as in India.



MysticDews said:


> Can I use MobileMe without having an iPhone?
> What will I miss?


If you use a Mac, then it helps a lot. Your contacts, email and addressbook are always available wherever you go. And of course the Photos and iDisk. 

Just check out the mobileme guided tour to see what the whole thing is all about.


----------



## iMav (Aug 28, 2008)

*The iPhone is NOT sold for Rs. 8,000/- or 200 USD anywhere in the world.*

Why don't people get this simple thing?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 28, 2008)

^^
Palika?


----------



## iMav (Aug 28, 2008)

Bacha udhar bhi 8,000 ka naya iPhone nahi milega tereko.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 28, 2008)

^^
Can't you reply to me without that bacha,kid,kiddo stuff?

There is nothing like improved audio in iPhone 3G.Almost same as the original.Improvement is unnoticable.


----------



## dinesh72 (Aug 28, 2008)

hello guys, posting after a long long time.
@jamesbond 
Sorry to hear the news. 

I am shifted to my new apartment and internet was down. Just today I got connected. In the meantime, I bought 24" lovely iMac. I'd decided for 20" but when I went to see I couldn't resist buying the big one. I bought it with APP 3 yrs. Need to set it up. I saved nearly 4000 Rs on octroi, I opted to pick it up myself from Vasai. Thats good save I think. Looking forward to the excitement. I've bought TC and very eagerly waiting to see how wifi will work in my home. Lot of jobs.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 29, 2008)

Congratulaaations, and celebraaations! 



MysticDews said:


> Anyway,
> I'm not able to "browse" any of my phones using the Bluetooth File Exchange utility. I'm able to send files to the phones by dragging and dropping them in BFE or by a file's context menu, after which they appear in BFE's "browse" window. But the recently sent files are the only files that I can see there in the list.
> 
> How do I view my other files, particularly the ones on my memory card?
> ...


By installing the *nova media iSync plugins for Mac OS X*.



Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> Can't you reply to me without that bacha,kid,kiddo stuff?


To be quite frank, you don’t behave like an adult—which is perfectly understandable, since you’re not one. Just don’t expect people to treat you like one either. 



Sunny1211993 said:


> There is nothing like improved audio in iPhone 3G.Almost same as the original.Improvement is unnoticable.


Really? I _highly_ doubt that. Every single review of the iPhone 3G has lavished extreme praise on its speakers.

--------------------------

@Sunny (and everyone else with a Time Capsule),
You once asked me whether there is any way to limit the maximum space backups can occupy on a Time Capsule. There isn’t any official way but you can get around that if you have intermediate Mac-using skills. If you’re interested, *follow this guide* and you’ll be all set. I did and it worked like a charm for me. Just make sure you do it over Ethernet, not Wi-Fi—and even then it might take up to a whole day, so make sure you have the time, patience, and an uninterrupted electricity outlet before you embark on this procedure.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 29, 2008)

@Dinesh,Which one?2.8Ghz?And for TC,500 gig or 1TB?

@Aayush,speakers are not upto the mark for a 37K phone.
Thanks for the link BTW.


----------



## dinesh72 (Aug 29, 2008)

@sunny
24" iMac with 2.8Ghz and 500GB TC
WiFi setup with TC was easy. Need to check by downloading some files. I have to update my iMac with 10.5.4 so that will be a test.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 29, 2008)

320 GB default HDD or did you get a custom one.
Anyways,congo on your purchase.The machine is awesome with killer looks.
Time Capsule huh?Please inform me if you get any network slowdowns while backing up coz I'm suffering that.
Are you using 802.11n only?


----------



## dinesh72 (Aug 29, 2008)

do i need to register with my 3 yrs APP right away or i should wait till my telephone support is just about to expire.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 29, 2008)

How much does APP cost?I need to get one or two.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 29, 2008)

APP depends on the product. iMac APP is somewhere around 9k. MacBook is 13k and MacBook Pro is 18k. 

As for you dinesh, if you got the cash, go for APP now itself. Otherwise, you can just as well wait till the year end.

As for Audio quality, it still leaves much to be desired (speakerphone, that is). It is definitely louder, but not loud enough.

Also, the Apple logo at the back is Steel, same as the first generation iPhone so scratch resistance should be the same.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Aug 29, 2008)

iMav said:


> *The iPhone is NOT sold for Rs. 8,000/- or 200 USD anywhere in the world.*
> 
> Why don't people get this simple thing?


hey dear i came to know it avilable at 12k inusa and people r getting it from outside


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 29, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Also, the Apple logo at the back is Steel, same as the first generation iPhone so scratch resistance should be the same.


Arre it ain't scratch resistant!!The first generation iPhone and this 3G iPhone
both have Apple logos made up of different material.3G Apple logo ain't scratch resistant that's for sure.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 29, 2008)

gauravsuneja said:


> hey dear i came to know it avilable at 12k inusa and people r getting it from outside


In the words and expressions of Daffy Duck…

*img.skitch.com/20080829-tn38qkeue4s4sk4fuucwkrcaqw.preview.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Aug 29, 2008)

dinesh72 said:


> do i need to register with my 3 yrs APP right away or i should wait till my telephone support is just about to expire.


You can register at any time within one year from the date of purchase. If you’ve already bought it, just go ahead and register it.

BTW, phone support is free forever, even if your warranty expires. 



Sunny1211993 said:


> Arre it ain't scratch resistant!!The first generation iPhone and this 3G iPhone
> both have Apple logos made up of different material.3G Apple logo ain't scratch resistant that's for sure.


And neither is the one on our iPhones. It’s stainless steel and a total scratch magnet.


----------



## iMav (Aug 29, 2008)

gauravsuneja said:


> hey dear i came to know it avilable at 12k inusa and people r getting it from outside


Sorry dear, nothing like that.  eww.. I sound so gay.


----------



## MysticDews (Aug 29, 2008)

aryayush said:


> By installing the *nova media iSync plugins for Mac OS X*.



Thanks for the help aryayush  but it doesn't solve my problem yet. Those plugins allow only syncing of contacts and calendars with phones that are not supported by iSync. (Mine are.)

I was looking for something that would allow me to browse files on my phone's memory card.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 30, 2008)

Well, the built-in option for browsing devices has never failed for me.


----------



## dinesh72 (Aug 30, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> How much does APP cost?I need to get one or two.



8900 IRS for 3 yrs. I've already bought it and need to register to activate it. Just wanted to optimize by taking some wise opinions.


----------



## MysticDews (Aug 30, 2008)

^Do I need to enable or allow something in Sharing preferences?
Earlier I thought it was an issue with one particular phone, but later found that I couldn't browse any of my phones.


----------



## dinesh72 (Aug 30, 2008)

As for TC, if within the range, the download speed is great. I've downloaded 77 mb update in just two minutes. That was great. Still range is a problem. Due to my rooms orientation, I find weak signals in my living room. Well I need to find the best position for TC. Hope it will work as per my expectation.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 30, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Really? I _highly_ doubt that. Every single review of the iPhone 3G has lavished extreme praise on its speakers.


Not every single one of them. The following excerpt is from GSMArena



> Now back to our lab to test another parameter that was touted by Steve Jobs as "dramatically improved audio" - probably meaning the iPhone 3G loudspeaker would not be as lame as the iPhone 1G's.
> We tested a last-year's 1.1.1 iPhone 1G and this year's 1.1.4 iPhone 1G unit to compare them to the iPhone 3G. The 1G units performed equally in our test - they are still the quietest handsets we've tested so far.
> It turned out that the iPhone 3G is an underdog too - it outperformed the iPhone 1G in almost all tests but it's still stuck in the Below Average category. When you play music through the loudspeaker for example (the pink noise test) the difference to the iPhone 1G is so small you would hardly notice it. And it's even quieter than the 1G units in the Human Voice test, which practically means you still won't get decent in-call loudspeaker performance.



They have even compared it with some other phones. Read the rest here:
*www.gsmarena.com/iphone_3g-review-272p4.php


----------



## goobimama (Aug 30, 2008)

The iPhone loudspeaker (or softspeaker more like) is a shame. Can't share a video among friends cause the damn thing can't be heard. The 3G's speaker is a tad bit louder though.

-------------------------
This is for all you Apple Mail users. Check out Mail.Appetizer. Its been around for quite a while, but I just thought I'd mention it anyway. Puts a nice notification splash thing every time you get an email from where you can delete the mail, mark it read, or open it. Real slick.

*www.bronsonbeta.com/mailappetizer/images/screenshot_large.png


----------



## aryayush (Aug 30, 2008)

I use it already.

As for the iPhone speakers, I see. Even more reason for me to stay away from it.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 30, 2008)

^^ None of my app posts are intended to be read by _you_, oh Apple genius.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 30, 2008)

Has Apple sued Psystar yet? How come Psystar still shows their hackint0shes? I thought those are illegal!
Man is Apple acting slow. We can't be back in the days of Power Computing!


----------



## iMav (Aug 30, 2008)

Psystar has counter-sued Apple.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 30, 2008)

How can they counter-sue if they are doing the wrong thing!


----------



## krazzy (Aug 30, 2008)

Obviously because they don't think they are doing anything wrong.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 30, 2008)

And, in any case, these corporate suits are hardly about proving what is wrong and what is right. It’s all about the money and your intellectual assets.


----------



## MysticDews (Aug 30, 2008)

They are counter-suing Apple for discouraging competition.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 30, 2008)

I am buying an iTunes account.Are there any initial charges that we are required to pay?Does the Indian itunes store work with the apps store?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 30, 2008)

You can't buy an iTunes account. You can only link up your credit card to it. No initial fees. No recurring fees. You pay for what you buy. 

Of course, if you buy a gift card then its a different matter.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 30, 2008)

Right now I have a US iTunes account.I got it using some prize code from some site.Is it likely to terminate after some period or is it permanent.I got this account for downloading free apps.


----------



## Tanmay (Aug 30, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Right now I have a US iTunes account.I got it using some prize code from some site.Is it likely to terminate after some period or is it permanent.I got this account for downloading free apps.



Its permanent ! Don't worry ! You'll even be sent a Receipt for each Free Application that you download


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah, you even get receipts if you download a free app. 
And it's permanent.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 31, 2008)

Can I update my iPhone 3G on my own  or will I have to run to the Airtel store to get it updated?
Does pwnage tool work properly with iPhone 3G?


----------



## krazzy (Aug 31, 2008)

You can do it on your own through iTunes. And don't use Pwnage tool as it is required to jailbreak/unlock your iPhone. It would void your warranty.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 31, 2008)

How to add multiple downloads to iGetter at once ??


----------



## goobimama (Aug 31, 2008)

No talk of jailbreaking here. Sunny miserabled for a while. 

@jamesbond: Have you tried Leech? Very simple and efficient download manager.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 31, 2008)

what is being miserabled? i see people's names in that list...


----------



## iMav (Aug 31, 2008)

Temporary ban for 2 days.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 31, 2008)

So it's the same as being banned? Except shorter right?


----------



## Shaddap_Naabz (Aug 31, 2008)

How to join .avi files in Mac OS X?
Quicktime won't play them,so it's outta the scene.VisualHub is giving some codec error.Now?Any help?


----------



## aryayush (Aug 31, 2008)

Do you have Perian installed, Sunny? Maybe that’ll help?


----------



## narangz (Aug 31, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Do you have Perian installed, *Sunny*? Maybe that’ll help?



How do you know?


----------



## krazzy (Aug 31, 2008)

narangz said:


> How do you know?



Stop using the Space bar after the Period ( . ) for a few days and everyone will start calling you Sunny too.


----------



## iMav (Aug 31, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Stop using the Space bar after the Period ( . ) for a few days and everyone will start calling you Sunny too.


----------



## Shaddap_Naabz (Aug 31, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Stop using the Space bar after the Period ( . ) for a few days and everyone will start calling you Sunny too.



Aah,a bad habbit indeed

@Aayush,how could a macboy survive without Perian?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 1, 2008)

Okay ban lifted of Sunny. Everyone seems to be thinking it was cause I was pissed off about the Time Capsule. Well I just thought I'd make it clear this time. Talking about pwning will get you miserabled and then banned. And sunny, shame on you for creating second IDs. Letting it go this time.

As for joining avi files, QT is the best way I'd say. Otherwise VisualHub can join them as well (but it will need to reencode them which takes time).


----------



## superczar (Sep 1, 2008)

Aaaarrrrrgggghhhhh

I decided to bite the bullet today and called up Apple to place an order for the Macbook today, only to learn that the student discount is over....

Grrrrrrrrr
I am in no mood to pay 12% extra over the previously quoted price...
Having said that, I hope that Apple India should also be back with a student discount soon enough, or is it?


----------



## aryayush (Sep 1, 2008)

After a year, maybe…

They are probably going to release new MacBooks soon though, so that might be a silver lining for you.


----------



## superczar (Sep 1, 2008)

oh, that bad...
Guess  I'll have to get the $999 student deal for the US store then...

The India deal was working out to be marginally cheaper (~45000) vs ~ $1080 (after taxes)

Apple India has a 1 year gap between discounts? :O Morons !!!


----------



## iMav (Sep 1, 2008)

superczar said:


> Apple India has a 1 year gap between discounts? :O Morons !!!


Nothing like that. Rumor has it that there will be a new line of Macbooks this month so to clear stock the prices were dropped (discount was announced).


----------



## superczar (Sep 1, 2008)

Usually, Apple has a standing education discount 
I'd have agreed it to be a stock clearance if the discount was on their regular lineup

The education scheme has usually nothing to do with clearances
As is, Apple India hardly has a market, and thus hardly any worthwhile inventory to clear up


----------



## goobimama (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah. I think this was the first year they came up with discounts. Pretty sure its cause of those silver linings that aayush mentioned.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 1, 2008)

Today I got converted to Unlimited 750 Plan but I am unable to view any webpages. Whenever I type a website I get ' you are being redirected to...' and the following page appears :

*img258.imageshack.us/img258/4961/picture4qz7.png

I tried to login with my portal id as well as my service id but all I get it this :

*img391.imageshack.us/img391/5042/picture5wb8.png

Now is this browser problem ?? I tried Safari, Firefox, Opera. Is this IE only ??

Well now you may ask how did I post this ?? I got a VPN setup at Mountain View CA. Once I connect to VPN everything works normally!!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 1, 2008)

Well obviously it is a BSNL issue. Try resetting your router/modem in case something has gone amiss in there.


----------



## iMav (Sep 1, 2008)

superczar said:


> Usually, Apple has a standing education discount
> I'd have agreed it to be a stock clearance if the discount was on their regular lineup
> 
> The education scheme has usually nothing to do with clearances
> As is, Apple India hardly has a market, and thus hardly any worthwhile inventory to clear up





goobimama said:


> Yeah. I think this was the first year they came up with discounts. Pretty sure its cause of those silver linings that aayush mentioned.


The way I see it is that Apple wanting to increase their market share in India & clear some stock decided to come up with this offer here in India for the first time.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 1, 2008)

Don't know what the problem was but my internet works fine now...


----------



## aryayush (Sep 1, 2008)

iMav said:


> The way I see it is that Apple wanting to increase their market share in India & clear some stock decided to come up with this offer here in India for the first time.


And I’m pretty sure they’re going to make it an annual affair now because it has been very successful this year. As awareness increases, I expect more people to jump at the opportunity to purchase Macs at prices better than they are in the U.S.A..

@superczar,
Apple has a standard education discount of only $100 in the U.S. and you can only purchase one Mac per year. The more hefty discounts, like the one that just ended in India, happen in the U.S.A. for just one month too. Mac prices in India are really on par with the U.S.A. these days, unless you opt for one of the custom configurations.

---------------------

I love it when I come up with funny posts. And I like to share them.

*So, here goes.*


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 2, 2008)

@Aryayush
LOL You know if I were to ask SJ for a feature in Safari I'd ask him to start a Plugin Store for Safari. I mean this Firefox 3 is giving me sleepless nights, I love Safari but FF has got everything that you can ask for in terms of plugins. And if that was not enough we will see Google's Chrome from tomorrow ...


----------



## aryayush (Sep 2, 2008)

Only for Windows from tomorrow.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 2, 2008)

@azeem: pimpmysafari.com and Saft should take care of most of that Firefox jazz.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 2, 2008)

^^^Thanks


----------



## MysticDews (Sep 4, 2008)

@jamesbond007
That happened with me too after a change of plan. On calling up MTNL, I learnt that they take some time to switch you to a new plan and it is in that transit period that you can not access the internet.

For about a day, the only pages I could visit is the router's config page and that redirection page.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 4, 2008)

On my H500 plan I got download speeds of upto 230Kbps (avg speed), now in UL750 plan my download speeds is at pathetic 30Kbps !!
I called BSNL guy he said Unlimited plans have a download speed of 256/8 = 32Kbps !!
Is that true ?? An unlimited plan at terrible speed for more price!! I am shocked, please let me know if this is true..


----------



## goobimama (Sep 4, 2008)

Are you serious? You didn't know this beforehand?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 4, 2008)

Really man I swear.. I don't know this thing and you know what, I didn't even verify it 
So this means its true!! I am gonna switch back to my beloved H500 right away


----------



## goobimama (Sep 4, 2008)

Well it will be 3 months before you can switch to another plan. Happy slow downloading!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 4, 2008)

WHAT!!
I switched from h250 to h500 in 1 month and then from h500 to h750 in 1 month but why ??
why me ?? 3 months is insane!!! My RS premium expires in january. I am screwed up a big time!!


----------



## superczar (Sep 4, 2008)

yayayayay
I managed to get the White 2.4 Ghz Macbook (the one with DVD RW and 2GB RAM) on the student discount deal 

Needless to say, I am loving it


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 4, 2008)

^^^I cannot explain to you in what state of mind I am after my Unlimited BB fiasco but still I have a heart to congratulate you. Good luck with Macs and trust me they won't disappoint you like BSNL BB.


----------



## superczar (Sep 4, 2008)

I can empathize
Not that I have mucho better BB plan anyway but at least youtube runs stutterfree and my ISP does not crib r throttle my bandwidth for running data transfers over 30 Gigs a month on average


----------



## aryayush (Sep 4, 2008)

Re-welcome to the family then! 



jamesbond007 said:


> On my H500 plan I got download speeds of upto 230Kbps (avg speed), now in UL750 plan my download speeds is at pathetic 30Kbps !!
> I called BSNL guy he said Unlimited plans have a download speed of 256/8 = 32Kbps !!
> Is that true ?? An unlimited plan at terrible speed for more price!! I am shocked, please let me know if this is true..


Yes, like Milind said, it is.

You can either switch to Home 1350 UL Plus like me (64KBps, unlimited) or go back to Home 500 (256KBps, capped at 2.5GB) and if you submit the application within this month, it will be changed at the beginning of the next one. I have changed my plan about five times and it never took three months.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 4, 2008)

^^ Congrats on the order. You'll love the mac. And we're here to help.


I am having a weird problem. Whenever I press F3 for expose, the expose shows and then when I let go of F3 the the show desktop thing shows. I press F3 and the expose shows all windows. I let go of F3, the show desktop thing appears again. When I usually let go of F3, the all windows stays there until I press a window. 
Whew! A lot of talk!


----------



## superczar (Sep 4, 2008)

I am already familiar with OS X, thanks to my Mini
But the Mini has been in state of disuse since the last 1.5 yrs so it's been a long while since i used OS X
Also, first time I'm touying with Leopard


----------



## goobimama (Sep 4, 2008)

If in case that mini is of the Intel type, and for sale, don't hesitate in mentioning it.


----------



## superczar (Sep 4, 2008)

I wish I could sell it, just don't want to let go of it if in case it comes in handy in the near future 

There's a Mini G4 with a friend who wouldnt mind disposing it though if in case anyone is interested

here are some pics of mah new baby though :smug:


*img296.imageshack.us/img296/9784/img1042bs7.jpg
*img296.imageshack.us/img296/img1042bs7.jpg/1/w800.png


*img204.imageshack.us/img204/4096/img1046lq3.jpg
*img204.imageshack.us/img204/img1046lq3.jpg/1/w700.png


*img114.imageshack.us/img114/9839/img1047bz6.jpg
*img114.imageshack.us/img114/img1047bz6.jpg/1/w360.png


Need to dispose a Dell XPS M1210 (12.1" Core Duo witha nVidia Go7400 ) though if in  case anyone is interested in that


----------



## iMav (Sep 4, 2008)

Congratulations.  May _your_ god be with you.


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 4, 2008)

iMav said:


> Congratulations.  May _your_ god be with you.



 lol


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 4, 2008)

@Aryayush

If I can switch back to H500 as you said in 1 month, I will share my RS premium account with you for 1 month. I will submit my form tomorrow. Oh god I wish what you said turns out to be true

@CadCrazy

Wonder if you've got any children from you wife or Girl friend or Sec !!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 4, 2008)

@Superczar,Congo!!! And welcome to the Mac-Users Club.
Man! I love that Illuminated Apple logo. Wish I had it on my iMac too. That logo looks cool when working in dark.
BTW How much did it cost you?My cousin wants to buy exactly the same model.
And,how is the plastic quality? I mean resistance to scratches and all.

@bond,You're badly screwed up dude and that too for a month. 2Mbps to 256Kbps feels ....yuk!


----------



## narangz (Sep 4, 2008)

superczar said:


> here are some pics of mah new baby though :smug:



Congratulations!

Yay! Yipee! I've reached 1000 posts milestone!


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 4, 2008)

Spammed 1000 times 



jamesbond007 said:


> @CadCrazy
> 
> Wonder if you've got any children from you wife or Girl friend or Sec !!



I use helmet during driving


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 4, 2008)

So is Steve Job's keynote confirmed on Let's Rock ?? And why is there no discussion on that thing here ??

*img225.imageshack.us/img225/53/picture31xe6.jpg

Poor Me


----------



## Tanmay (Sep 4, 2008)

Nano 4G, iTunes 8, iTouch 2G.....wondering how the new iTouch will look like, hope it doesn't have the plastic back like iPhone....5 more days...


----------



## goobimama (Sep 4, 2008)

I just hope there's a "One more thing…" involved in this whole hoopla.


----------



## superczar (Sep 4, 2008)

> @Superczar,Congo!!! And welcome to the Mac-Users Club.



I've been a mac user for a long while now, first with a Mini since 2005 then the iPhone since '07 (ok, not really OS X, but at least a subset of it)

As for the plastic, cant really say for sure if it'll hold up well, but overall, the machine seems pretty well built-- The keyboard is lovely though the touchpad could have been better

the thing cost me 54400 after a student discount (am not a student but wth) and after taxes


----------



## yash (Sep 5, 2008)

September 9th can't come soon enough! I want lower prices for the higher capacity ipod touches. pleeeez? :'(


----------



## goobimama (Sep 5, 2008)

This sucks actually. Knowing what's gonna come out. I wish the events were a total secret. Kevin Rose should be beaten down with a wooden cooking spoon.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 5, 2008)

^^^ I second your thought Goobi ka phool


----------



## superczar (Sep 5, 2008)

Yesterday, I forgot to shutdown my Macbook before leaving for office
While going out, I switched off the plugpoint

When I came back in the evening, I opened the lid and the OS sprang back in a second which is when I realized I had left it on

Thats when I noticed the remaining battery percentage

Guess how much could it be?




98%


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 5, 2008)

^^
Almost full coz your macbook was on sleep mode


----------



## superczar (Sep 5, 2008)

98 friggin % 
Having been used to Windows lappies all the time, it was a very very pleasant surprise
Try doing that on a Dell/Vaio/Lenovo/what have you and I'd be surprised to see the bettery anywhere above 75 if not less

I guess no more shutdown/hibernate for me unless I don't intend to use the machien for several days at a stretch


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ That's mac.
Man is that Macbook box small. My mac came in a box that is is sort of big. Though I love how neat they put your stuff.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 5, 2008)

superczar said:


> Yesterday, I forgot to shutdown my Macbook before leaving for office
> While going out, I switched off the plugpoint
> 
> When I came back in the evening, I opened the lid and the OS sprang back in a second which is when I realized I had left it on
> ...


FYI you don't ever need to shut down your mac. Just put it to sleep. It uses somewhere around 2 watts of power while in sleep mode so yes, 98% is quite normal.

We had once gone on a trip somewhere, and by mistake the iBook was left on (sleep mode). Ten days later when we came back the battery was still juicing at 12% 



cooldudie3 said:


> ^^ That's mac.
> Man is that Macbook box small. My mac came in a box that is is sort of big. Though I love how neat they put your stuff.


You should see the MacBook Air box!


----------



## krazzy (Sep 5, 2008)

_Arey yaar hadd ho gayi!_ Now Aayush will come and say "I had gone out for 1 year and left my MacBook Pro ON at home and then came back and saw it was still 5 friggin' %!!! All hail Apple! I love you Steve Jobs!" or something to that effect.


----------



## MysticDews (Sep 5, 2008)

How often should I shut my MacBook down?
Is there any such limit, which I should probably observe to maintain its health?

What would happen if the battery completely drains out while the Mac is 'sleeping'?

_All that sounds "Windoze-ish" but I'm just curious to know._


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 5, 2008)

^^^ you will absolutely never need to shutdown your Mac ever, unless ofcourse if you are part of the Go Green Revolution, which I guess everyone should be. You can shutdown your mac if you know that you will not use it for a few days.

If the battery drains out completely when Mac is sleeping you only need to put the MagSafe power adapter in the ac socket and push the power button on your Mac, it will restart.


----------



## MysticDews (Sep 5, 2008)

^
Thanks for the reply


----------



## aryayush (Sep 6, 2008)

superczar said:


> the thing cost me 54400 after a student discount (am not a student but wth) and after taxes


And it’s the second model, the one with the SuperDrive.

As for the battery, I never shut down my MacBook Pro. Ever. Except for the occasional restart when an update requires it (and it’s a right PITA too).

When a Mac goes to sleep, it hardly uses any battery at all. You can have it in sleep mode for at least a week before it completely drains of power. And even if it does, you just connect the MagSafe connector to it and it springs back to life within seconds. If not, press the power button and it will resume from deep sleep mode, which is like the hibernation thing on Windows. In either case, it’s 100% reliable, much faster than having to restart the machine, and you never lose anything.

I’ve always been advising new Mac users to stop shutting down their Macs and start putting it to sleep instead. It isn’t bad for the battery. Don’t worry.


----------



## yash (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, just so you know, if you have an external drive plugged into your laptop, it will drain the battery much faster. a lot of cheapo drive enclosures don't spin down the hard drive when its not being used.


----------



## preshit.net (Sep 7, 2008)

When you put your Mac to sleep, it shuts off the USB ports too. So the external drive would power down anyway.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 7, 2008)

^^ Not necessarily. If the device insists on drawing power. Not sure if they can draw full power, but some power is definitely passed through. Case to point: the mouse (and my wacom tablet light continues to glow), the ports will continue to power the device. Especially those cheap external drives. (but why would you use a cheap-azz external drive with your mac anyway?)


----------



## yash (Sep 7, 2008)

when you have friends who use windows and have bought a local drive enclosure and slipped in a laptop drive in it, you can't help it.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 7, 2008)

At least my LaCie used to get powered down and the status light used to get turned off when I put my MacBook Pro to sleep. Ditto for the iPhone (though I wish it didn’t do that).


----------



## preshit.net (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, same thing here. External HDD enclosure, iPhone and USB Mouse all get powered down.


----------



## yash (Sep 8, 2008)

wacom tablet light still glows. Lacie D2 quadra external drive is powered off of ac adapter so it doesn't matter either way. I have it connected via firewire 800 and when i put laptop to sleep or shut it down, the blue light doesn't always turn off.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 8, 2008)

Heyy guys I plan to buy an external DVD-Writer for my MacBook, I need a brand suggestion, I will be buying this weekend.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 8, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> Yes, same thing here. External HDD enclosure, iPhone and USB Mouse all get powered down.


Here,the iPhone keeps on charging when plugged into the iMac but USB mouse powers down.



jamesbond007 said:


> Heyy guys I plan to buy an external DVD-Writer for my MacBook, I need a brand suggestion, I will be buying this weekend.


My Dad's got this one.
Sony one's are quite stylish and work splendidly.You might want to get one of those.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 8, 2008)

Guys. We'll be having a *live chat at Smoking Apples* during the Let's Rock event tomorrow. Join us won't you!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 9, 2008)

@Sunny

Wow that DVD Burner looks fantastic but are you sure it works with Macs coz its clearly mentioned 'Multi format DVD Burner for Windows Vista/XP/2000. External Drives/Burners should work with any OS but just in case...


----------



## superczar (Sep 9, 2008)

Any standard external USB drives will work with OS X 
It will work without a hitch

By the way I am going to start a weekly backup routing on my MB, but on a NAS drive instead of an external USB drive as Apple recommends

*forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=153920

Wish me luck fellas...

BTW my network is now a total mess with so many differing filesystems on so many different systems that it's a nightmare trying to make all of 'em play nice with each other


----------



## iMav (Sep 9, 2008)

For a Mac I think Firewire drives are much better than USB. If I am not wrong, WD had come out with a for-Mac range.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 9, 2008)

^^ Note that they are talking about a DVD burner and not a hard drive. Yes, Firewire is better cause it can sustain high speeds while USB will drop now and then. 

And what's this about Firewire is better on the Mac. Its better everywhere. Just that most PCs don't come with Firewire built in.


----------



## yash (Sep 9, 2008)

damn! I got an appointment in college at 12:50 pm that's in one hour 40 minutes from now. So I guess I'll miss some of the event.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 9, 2008)

@Jamesbond,yea it's compatible with Mac.No problems wahtsoever.


----------



## yash (Sep 9, 2008)

Luckily, I got to my computer and connected just in time. It was a little disappointing tho.


----------



## iMav (Sep 9, 2008)

*5th September 2007*



iMav said:


> the new nano ... adnan sami goes thin ... the nano goes fat ...
> 
> *gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2007/09/IMG_1724.jpg
> 
> images courtesy gizmodo





aryayush said:


> What's this I hear about the Nano going fat? It is smaller in almost every dimension - it is thinner, lighter and smaller. Only the width is slightly more to accommodate the larger screen.
> 
> So what is everyone cribbing about!


*
9th September 2008:*

*cache.gizmodo.com/assets/ipodletsrock/ipodletsrock42.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for being there. We’ll make sure it’s better the next time round.


----------



## yash (Sep 10, 2008)

@aayush: by it I meant the keynote. but yeah, work on the live chat too. One question, what should I get engraved on my new ipod?


----------



## aryayush (Sep 10, 2008)

“I am Lord Yash and you are my underlings!”


----------



## krazzy (Sep 10, 2008)

Aayush update the first post please with newer pictures of the iPods. And your avatar image is a bit _too_ compressed.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 10, 2008)

Check out the first post now.

*app13Pr0n! 8)*


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow the first page is awe-f***ing-some!! You need to make one more change in the first page.. its my Birthday folks!!
Happy Birthday to me... its party time you got a biggest cake for you!!

*img68.imageshack.us/img68/4003/cakest4.jpg


----------



## MysticDews (Sep 10, 2008)

First post looks (even more) _ammazzing_ now 
Made wallpapers out of those new iPod pics 

-----
Wish you a Very Happy Birthday Azeem


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 11, 2008)

^^^ Thanks


----------



## iMav (Sep 11, 2008)

Happy birthday Azeem a.k.a. jamesbond007.

@aryayush: Why no Classic in the line-up or is my net connection also selective about Apple now?


----------



## dinesh72 (Sep 11, 2008)

Happy B'day Azeem.

Now that we are again talking about first page, please update my profile to these details

Name: Dinesh Nandoskar
Age: 36
Location: Nerul, Navi Mumbai/Algeria
Website: N/A
Twitter: N/A
iChat: 
Macs: 15″ MacBook Pro (2.4GHz Core 2 Duo, 2GB RAM), 24" iMac (2.66GHz C2D, 2GB RAM, 320 GB HDD)
Favourite application: iTunes
iPhone: No
iPod: 80GB iPod, 16 GB iPod Touch. 
Other Apple stuff: TC 500 GB, Airport Express, Wireless Mightymouse.
Apple stuff you’d like to own: iPhone and iPod touch of higher capacity.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm puzzled as to why the Classic didn't get the new UI and the Genius feature. Seems really weird to have two different UIs for the same iPod type.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 11, 2008)

LOL
But the iPod Classic and the iPod Nano are different things. As for the iPods, they're AWESOME!


----------



## superczar (Sep 11, 2008)

NAS boxes and Time Machine don't play well 
Eventually had to resort to SuperDuper to create a backup on a NAS


----------



## krazzy (Sep 11, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I'm puzzled as to why the Classic didn't get the new UI and the Genius feature. Seems really weird to have two different UIs for the same iPod type.



I think Apple is purposely ignoring it. Maybe they are thinking of discontinuing it and focus on just the flash based players. Classic is the only hard drive based iPod now. Apple did dump the floppy drives for the disk drives (they did, didn't they?  ). So now I guess they are probably thinking of dumping the hard drive based Classic and having an iPod range that just consists of the flash players. Flash drives would also be cheaper by then so we may see 64gb or 128gb Touch's replacing it. Well that's what I think anyway.

BTW, isn't it time we have a new poll for this thread. Maybe one based on the newly launched Nano or the iTunes 8?


----------



## yash (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah, only place to go from 32 gig is 64 gig. It might take some time, but when it happens, it should be more than sufficient for most people. people who were buying 80 gig classics until a few days ago will buy the 64 gig version.


----------



## iMav (Sep 12, 2008)

Apple has a policy of never showing love to the previous iterations of their products. 5G; 5.5G don't have iTunes movie rentals till now and won't be having that in the near future.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 12, 2008)

Well apparently the Classic gets the Genius features (free upgrade for previous users) as well. Just not the new darker UI.



iMav said:


> Apple has a policy of never showing love to the previous iterations of their products. 5G; 5.5G don't have iTunes movie rentals till now and won't be having that in the near future.


It is a hardware feature of the iPod Classic that allows it to play movies. DRM plays a big role here.


----------



## iMav (Sep 12, 2008)

True, but from what I see, 1.3 is still the latest firmware for 5G whichmeans no genius (if it is a iPod feature), 5G did not even get the use-less Search feature of 5.5G even after 6G came into existence.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 12, 2008)

True that. Apple is nasty that way.


----------



## yash (Sep 12, 2008)

okay, seriously, this happened again! I downloaded high def episode from itunes, and I know it downloads one high def version and one SD version file. But, when I try to play the high def file, itunes says it can't find it. there's an exclamation mark next to it. So I ended up watching the SD version. But why is this happening? any fixes?


----------



## aryayush (Sep 12, 2008)

Man, I seriously have no clue what’s up. Did you upgrade to QuickTime 7.5.5?



goobimama said:


> Well apparently the Classic gets the Genius features (free upgrade for previous users) as well. Just not the new darker UI.


In case you haven’t noticed, it has a horizontal screen, as opposed to the iPod nano’s vertical one. The iPod nano only sports a different interface because that other one wouldn’t have worked on it and going back to the old iPod UI would’ve been stupid. I kinda like it right now—each iPod has a different interface that is sort of its identity but if you get the hang of one, you can pretty much use them all without any issues.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 12, 2008)

^ Nice reasoning. It makes sense. In the iPod Nano, there is the preview at the bottom in the menus. If you put the previews at the bottom of the iPod Classic, the menus would be really small. Though they could also switch over the new music player.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm not saying the exact same UI be copy pasted. The previews are at the bottom for good reason. With the Classic, they could be left at the side as they are now. I'm just saying the same menu styles, the full screen album artwork, and the dark grey look to it could have very well been implemented with the Classic.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 12, 2008)

Dude, how do you propose they add full screen album artwork to a horizontal screen? It would look really ugly with all that empty space at the side and controls placed over the album art. It would be the sort of UI Microsoft comes up with.


----------



## yash (Sep 12, 2008)

@aryayush yeah, I upgraded quicktime. Otherwise I wouldn't be able to play any video on itunes.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 13, 2008)

^^^ You should be upgrading QuickTime before upgrading iTunes 8


----------



## yash (Sep 13, 2008)

@azeem I don't think that matters. if it was a prerequisite for installing itunes 8, the installer wouldn't have let me proceed with the installation till I installed updated quicktime. Only after I launched itunes and tried to play a video, it told me I need to update quicktime, which I did, and now all the videos are playing just fine. 

I have an idea tho. How about I 'buy' a (free) episode and as its downloading, cancel the download of the SD version. I think its just that the SD version download is overwriting the HD download.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 13, 2008)

That’s stupid if that’s what’s happening.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 13, 2008)

There's also a Front Row update for Front Row to work with iTunes 8.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 13, 2008)

Which has nothing to do with Yash’s problem.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh wow finally after 2 day I am able to open this page!! Did anyone else see that 'Database Error' ??


----------



## yash (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah, I saw that and heard goobi whine about it on twitter.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey! I wasn't the one whining. Just that everyone on this forum thought I knew about this whole digit forum being down. So I just announced it on twitter once or twice. 

So everyone here on 2.1?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 15, 2008)

^^
I'm left behindStill on 2.0.2.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 15, 2008)

LOL at Sunny’s signature.


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 16, 2008)

aryayush said:


> LOL at Sunny’s signature.


LOL Arya's Avtar


----------



## yash (Sep 16, 2008)

I think i figured out the problem with my HD downloads not saving.. i will post back with confirmed results in an hour or two.


----------



## superczar (Sep 16, 2008)

Upgraded to 2.1 last night
Fixes pretty much all of the lag issues caused after the 2.x upgrade
Do it right away if you havent done so already


----------



## iMav (Sep 16, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> LOL Arya's Avtar


LOL at your useless reply.


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2008)

^^LOL at three LOLs


----------



## goobimama (Sep 16, 2008)

Another LOL and you will get ROFl'ed by the green power.

So who all has updated to 10.5.5? My update failed to download last night so I'll have to continue tonight. So everyone's update went smooth?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 16, 2008)

^^
10.5.5???????
 no one told me about it! LOL must update what are the fixes? 
Sorry for the mess , typing on iPod touch. Very clumsy.


----------



## iMav (Sep 16, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Another LOL and you will get ROF*l*'ed by the green power.


This is a genuine LOL!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 16, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> ^^
> 10.5.5???????
> no one told me about it! LOL must update what are the fixes?
> Sorry for the mess , typing on iPod touch. Very clumsy.


Don't you read like the best apple blog around? Smokingapples.com? They've got all of this covered and more!


----------



## yash (Sep 16, 2008)

I updated too. But there's this problem I started facing since 10.5.4 with lightroom. its that whenever I click on the lightroom icon, spaces won't change to the space with lightroom in it. I have to manually go to that space to resume using lightroom. And that's still not fixed. any lightroom user on the board?

And I solved my itunes problem by pausing the HD download, and letting the SD download run for a while. Pause it again and Then I resume the HD download. This way, I get both the episodes. For those not reading my tweets last night, After I resumed the HD download, it started from the beginning. Because in the itunes Music>Downloads folder the temporary download.mp4 file was not created for the HD file.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 16, 2008)

I’ve written about this problem and two potential solutions on MacUser today. Check ’em out at 10:00 AM PT (you might also find someone very close to you mentioned). 

And I’ve updated to 10.5.5. Smooth as butter. Not noticing anything changed though. I guess everything is in the “under the hood” category, as usual. The iPhone 2.1 update, on the other hand, though mostly under the hood, is very noticeable.


----------



## dinesh72 (Sep 17, 2008)

Just noticed that i can not change video kind in itunes 8. it doesn't give that option anywhere. SCI podcast is shown up in movies and i can not change it to show up in podcast either.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 17, 2008)

Actually the Get Info panel has been enhanced (and improved) a great bit. The Video Kind option is now in the "Options" tab. Moveover, you can now set video kind for multiple video files. I've written a great deal about this in our iTunes review at SA.

As for setting it as a Podcast, that is just not possible. The podcast technology is based on RSS, and not just video.


----------



## dinesh72 (Sep 17, 2008)

∧∧ got it.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 17, 2008)

If only Apple could get their act together, the podcast should show up on the iTunes Store sometime soon.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 17, 2008)

*img222.imageshack.us/img222/6702/picture1sl8.jpg


----------



## goobimama (Sep 17, 2008)

Sorry guys. We're getting hammered with a huge amount of traffic from Mac Daily News (they carried my Keynote post). So the server isn't handling it very well. Without giving out much here, let's just say the issue will be fixed soon enough. 

Do refresh the page though, you should get through (I am, right now).


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 17, 2008)

Man the latest version of VLC crashes like hell, it is extremely buggy!!

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/4426/vlcwj1.jpg

Why is the comment section of VLC update post on SA closed ?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 18, 2008)

^^ LOL
I am Back to my mac. A few days of resting will be enough. 
Is VLC useful or does Realplayer work better?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 18, 2008)

VLC was, and still is, the pits. Use Quicktime + Perian and be susségäd.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 18, 2008)

I've used VLC on my Mac from the time I got Mac which is around 10-11 months and it never crashed for once but the moment I upgraded it has crashed like dozen times. But VLC is great media player, that plays all the formats without requiring any codecs and its also light weight. Hopefully they will soon do something about it


----------



## dinesh72 (Sep 18, 2008)

mobileme mail is down?


----------



## yash (Sep 18, 2008)

dinesh72 said:


> mobileme mail is down!



yet again?!

Hey aayush, I read your post before you even mailed me about it. and I was going to comment when the stupid typepad login thing threw me off..


----------



## dinesh72 (Sep 19, 2008)

It's ok now, logged in.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 19, 2008)

^^LOL
How can you guys LIVE with MobileMe with such problems?!



goobimama said:


> Don't you read like the best apple blog around? Smokingapples.com? They've got all of this covered and more!


As I said, I am on a rest and I am unable to read too much email and www.smokingapples.com
I read the post about the VirtualBox thing. Has anyone tried it and is it working well? I haven't used Linux before and I would like to try without leaving my mac. Or will VMWare or Parallels work better?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 19, 2008)

MobileMe is not at all bad. On rare occasions the web interface doesn't show emails, but the desktop and iPhone clients work really well (pushing all that stuff around). Besides, its not just about email. I love how my bookmarks are pushed across all my computers. I can check something on the PC, and if I bookmark it and walk across to my Mac, its there!

I'm also an extensive iDisk/Photos/Contacts user, and it has served me well in those areas. 

-----

As for VirtualBox, I haven't tried it yet. I will however (maybe) do a review of it and see how it works. However, I have read reports of it working for people just as well as Parallels or Fusion, so it should be cool.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 19, 2008)

I think Apple should extend our MobileMe service for one more month, to be fair


----------



## goobimama (Sep 19, 2008)

I think they have been fair enough. 3 months of extension is more than I expected from Apple. Some even got four.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 19, 2008)

All the prolonged launch mess and negative PR took away a lot of shine from what is essentially an excellent service. It aimed too high and couldn’t reach that far, but what it has reached is still quite a ways higher than everyone else out there.

I’m definitely renewing my subscription (or, at least, one of them).


----------



## goobimama (Sep 19, 2008)

All it needs right now is the Share button for iDisk! Why don't we have that feature now that things are finally settling down?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'd extend if only if its a family pack extension otherwise Gmail rocks for me


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 20, 2008)

Gmail is good enough for me I think can fulfill me. And I am already shocked that my 1 month trial turned into 4 months trial. So really, it's enough.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 20, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> I'd extend if only if its a family pack extension otherwise Gmail rocks for me


Oh yes! I'm not paying $100 for it either.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 20, 2008)

So, you’ll just leave ‘goobimama _[at]_ me _[dot]_ com’ after having used it for a year and given it out to everyone? Smart move.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 20, 2008)

^^ What you mean? I said I'll be going with the Family Pack. (although in the event that there I don't have any family left, I shall proceed with getting a full account)


----------



## dinesh72 (Sep 20, 2008)

^^ Count on me


----------



## goobimama (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice to know  Well actually I have two idiots from my end as well to fill the list. Of course, the family members get first preference as to whether to want to continue (I think Preshit might bail out considering that he has stopped using the @me account)


----------



## aryayush (Sep 20, 2008)

Just so you know, you can only renew a family pack subscription for the same five accounts and with the same preferences (i.e. Preshit’s will remain the master account). If that weren’t the case, you’d have me as your first partner for the next time.

------------------------------

BTW, guys, *check out this widget* if you’re a fan of TV shows and watch a lot of them.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 20, 2008)

^ In that case I pray that MobileMe service improves! We need Preshit to back us up!

-------------------

If anyone stumbles across a cheap mac deal, anything that can run Leopard for the most basic task (if ever so slowly), let me know. Asking price cannot go above 15k.

And that is a slick widget!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 20, 2008)

I just switched to Airtel on my iPhone but can't get GPRS working.It's showing that E on the top but when I try to access Internet it says could not activate cellular data network.you are not subscribed and all.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 20, 2008)

Did you enter the settings in the phone? I'm not sure how it works with 'official' phones, but you have to enter 'internet' as the APN key, and 'a' as the user/pass. The settings are in Preferences > General > Network > Cellular data network.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 20, 2008)

@Goobi,I'm not talking about iPhone 3G,I'm talking about the original iPhone.There is nothing like cellular data network in FW2.It was there till firmware 1.1.4


----------



## goobimama (Sep 20, 2008)

*img.skitch.com/20080920-jwhnds998498hwa3ttubijx3tw.preview.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 20, 2008)

Something is wrong with my iPhone.Why the hell is there no option for cellular data network?Only data roaming,VPN and WiFi are there.WTH!Moreover,there is no such option in iPhone 3G too.
I have been struggling with all this ever since I updated to Firmware 2.0.Earlier EDGE used to work fine with my Vodafone sim.I changed to Airtel coz I thought that there's some problem with my Sim but same problem there too.But when I put iPhone 3G(Airtel) sim into my iPhone(oroginal) EDGE works just fine.
When I put my Vodafone and Airtel(Old ones not iPhone 3G's) sims and try on other phones,EGDE works but when I put the same my recently bought Airtel sim into 3G iPhone EDGE doesn't work.
Means either there some Airtel-Vodafone-iPhone problem or something like that.
This thing is deeply messed up!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 20, 2008)

Aha. If you rumble through these pages, you will find that Preshit also had a similar issue back when we first went 2.0. Maybe his problem has been solved by now? Ask him if you would. Otherwise, I don't know how it is you boys aren't getting it while dear old Milind who doesn't even use EDGE gets it in all its glory.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 20, 2008)

The whole thing has been messed up by Airtel and Vodafon coz as they've launched their iPhones in india they don't want illegal iPhone users to spoil their party.  
They rip out that cellular data network menu from the iPhones using their sim.
This prob can easily be solved by installing an app from cydia which is what I did.

Sorry for typos as I'm travelling.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 20, 2008)

You know what. You should always type while travlling cause I can't find a single typo in your post!

And remember what I mentioned about jailbreaking? Watch it sir.


----------



## Tanmay (Sep 20, 2008)

This actually is not a problem. Since the iPhone is now available in India, Apple has hardcoded the GPRS Settings into the Firmware for AirTel and Vodafone. That is the reason why you no longer see GPRS Settings since the 2.0 Firmware !

These can be manually changed by editing some files. Will post back with more info. 

And btw, only MO works. NOP doesn't work on iPhone !


----------



## goobimama (Sep 20, 2008)

But I've never edited any files and still it always pops up. 

And you people please use full form of MO and NOP. Every time someone has to explain to to me :-/


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 20, 2008)

@Tanmay,it didn't work for me,so it's a problem.

@Goobi,AFAIK you use Idea network and it doesn't sell iPhones.This problem is persistent only with those iPhones using Airtel and Vodafone.
Mera toh happy birthday ho gaya na.Wasted. 3-4 hours figuring out what to do.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 20, 2008)

Goobi don't forget we're family!! I guess I am one of the two idiots you mentioned!!


----------



## aryayush (Sep 20, 2008)

@Sunny, @Milind, @Tanmays, @Preshit;

What would you guys ever do without me! Follow these steps to change your APN:

1. Make sure your iPhone is connected to a Wi-Fi network;
2. Visit *unlockit.co.nz/custom.php (on the iPhone);
3. Enter the APN settings (for Airtel users, it’s just “airtelgprs.com”; no username or password required); and
4. Hit Download Custom Config.

You’re welcome. 8)


----------



## Tanmay (Sep 20, 2008)

@aryayush : Only if people knew how to use Google.... 

"Change iPhone APN" The 2nd Result provides the solution


----------



## Faun (Sep 20, 2008)

^^lol

wait till apple launches its own search engine !


----------



## aryayush (Sep 20, 2008)

It’s not Apple’s but *here’s something that’s pretty close*.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 20, 2008)

@Aryayush,You need a wifi network for the solution you mentioned.
Here is something simpler:
1.Get re-enable APN from somewhere.
2.Enter airtelgprs.com in APN in cellular data network.
Done!


----------



## Faun (Sep 20, 2008)

this one looks close
iSearch


----------



## Tanmay (Sep 20, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Aryayush,You need a wifi network for the solution you mentioned.
> Here is something simpler:
> 1.Get re-enable APN from somewhere.



And just how are you going to get that ? With EDGE not working, no Wifi....kaha se aayega Re-Enable APN ?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> this one looks close
> iSearch





aryayush said:


> It’s not Apple’s but *here’s something that’s pretty close*.


What??? How come the website is google but the search thing is different?


----------



## krazzy (Sep 21, 2008)

goobimama said:


> You know what. You should always type while travlling cause I can't find a single typo in your post!



 True.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 21, 2008)

^^LOL
I cannot see a single typo! Man, are you good! I make a really bad mess when I type on my iPod touch.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 21, 2008)

Seriously? I type all the time on the iPhone and autocorrecttakes care of all the mess I make. In fact sometimes I dont even thik about being accurate and it corrects it really well. This post for instance as typed without a single mistake. 

Btw, for writing stuff on the iPhone check out Writeroom. The only app with a horizontal keyboard other than Safari.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 21, 2008)

Here's a trick a read somewhere. If you tap the spacebar twice OR use two fingers to tap the spacebar you will get a period. It's quite useful at times.
I love the horizontal keyboard. The keys are so much easier to tap....


----------



## goobimama (Sep 21, 2008)

Uh. That's not a trick. That's a feature. Any iPhone user should know that.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 21, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Seriously? I type all the time on the iPhone and autocorrecttakes care of all the mess I make. In fact sometimes I dont even *thik* about being accurate and it corrects it really well. *This post for instance as typed without a single mistake. *
> 
> Btw, for writing stuff on the iPhone check out Writeroom. The only app with a horizontal keyboard other than Safari.



You just broke the jinx


----------



## iMav (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## goobimama (Sep 21, 2008)

Heheh. It was fun while it lasted though


----------



## dinesh72 (Sep 22, 2008)

SA enjoys holiday on saturday, sunday!!


----------



## yash (Sep 22, 2008)

anyone tried writing pad? the sliding typing app? its even integrated to the mail application.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 22, 2008)

I hate the SA holidays.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 22, 2008)

dinesh72 said:


> SA enjoys holiday on saturday, sunday!!


Yes, we do (unless something major happens). 

@yash,
I tried Writing Pad a while ago but found it to be pretty useless. The only decent way of taking notes on the iPhone would be if Apple integrated it with the Notes in Mail.app and added “push” synchronisation to the whole thing via MobileMe.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 22, 2008)

Not sure about Writing Pad, but Writeroom is pretty neat. Its the only app I know which has a horizontal keyboard, and for some reason the keyboard is surprisingly… smooth. 

I'm however an extensive user of Things, and I use the notes taking feature from there itself. However, Apple needs to synchronise the Notes feature with the one in mail, if not by push then at least via sync.

Guys. Please don't kill me!

MobileMe Family pack for $90 on ebay.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 23, 2008)

^^^I am okay if I don't have to pay more than 1000/-


----------



## preshit.net (Sep 23, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Nice to know  Well actually I have two idiots from my end as well to fill the list. Of course, the family members get first preference as to whether to want to continue (I think Preshit might bail out considering that he has stopped using the @me account)



Why would I bail out? I just don't use the @me Email account. All other features have been configured just the way I want them to be.



goobimama said:


> Aha. If you rumble through these pages, you will find that Preshit also had a similar issue back when we first went 2.0. Maybe his problem has been solved by now? Ask him if you would. Otherwise, I don't know how it is you boys aren't getting it while dear old Milind who doesn't even use EDGE gets it in all its glory.



Same reason what Tanmay mentioned. Settings are already there in the system, so that doesn't show up.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 23, 2008)

Ah good. That's nice to know. Now I wish Apple will release MobileMe 2.0 by June next year so we have double excuse to continue MobileMe!


----------



## dearkumar (Sep 23, 2008)

after using windows since 1998 I want to taste MAC . so I want to buy an APPLE macbook . but how/ where to go whom to ask for it I dont know . I heard there is only 1 iStore here in India and that is in Blr . but I am in mumbai .  *so what to do ?*


----------



## preshit.net (Sep 23, 2008)

Where in Mumbai?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 23, 2008)

dearkumar said:


> after using windows since 1998 I want to taste MAC . so I want to buy an APPLE macbook . but how/ where to go whom to ask for it I dont know . I heard there is only 1 iStore here in India and that is in Blr . but I am in mumbai .  *so what to do ?*


Haha! There's loads of Apple Stores all over India man. Sure, not as many as your PC wallas, but a decent number. Goa itself has two of them!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 23, 2008)

Only two?Delhi has a dozen of em!
BTW any one tried spore on mac or iPhone?Is NFS undercover coming on mac?
2600 Pro is a decent card.Tried out spiderman 3, works fine without AA.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 23, 2008)

^ Dude. This is Goa we're talking about. We don't even (thank god!) have one McDonald's here.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 23, 2008)

dearkumar said:


> after using windows since 1998 I want to taste MAC . so I want to buy an APPLE macbook . but how/ where to go whom to ask for it I dont know . I heard there is only 1 iStore here in India and that is in Blr . but I am in mumbai .  *so what to do ?*


You’ve come to the right place. Preshit is the resident Apple and Mumbai expert.


----------



## yash (Sep 24, 2008)

I shouldn't be doing this now.. i am sitting in the awesome digital painting class. and even on 1.83 ghz intel core duo mac with 2 gig ram, photoshop is running awesomely fasst! the internet is at like 2megaBYTES per second+ but my stupid kingston USB drive is ****ING SLOW for data transfer!


----------



## krazzy (Sep 24, 2008)

Even I don't know where Apple Store is in Mumbai.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 24, 2008)

There's one Reliance iStore near the Mahalaxmi temple in (somewhere near that big grey market)...where was that. Then there's the Imagine store at Inorbit malad, as well as...aurora mall? Hmm. I though have thought about this better before starting to give all kinds of wrong directions.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 24, 2008)

Don’t trust anything Milind says about Mumbai. He has absolutely no clue. We spent four hours searching for the Reliance iStore and finally gave up.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 24, 2008)

With Android bringing push email to gmail and MobileMe down every now and then (like its now) I doubt the future of MobileMe


----------



## goobimama (Sep 24, 2008)

Push email was never my want for MobileMe. I want its syncing features, the excellent web interface, iDisk storage, and all that. Also all my keychain, system prefs and dashboard items are all safe up on the cloud so I don't have to worry about all that if my hard drive crashes (in addition to Time Machine of course). 

And MobileMe isn't down. Was working on it full day today. And it hasn't been down in a long time now. And push works amazingly well. Here's waiting for Snow Leopard so we don't have to wait for sync on our Macs…


----------



## dinesh72 (Sep 24, 2008)

Its not Aurora, its Atria mall in Worli, near Nehru planetarium. They have imagine store, premium reseller.


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2008)

@Bond
don't spread FUD ;D


----------



## krazzy (Sep 25, 2008)

Are the Apple Stores in India the full-fledged versions of their American counterparts with the Genius bar and all or are they just plain ol' stores selling Macs and iPods? Also do they allow you to listen to the iPods and stuff?


----------



## aryayush (Sep 25, 2008)

Most of them allow you to listen to iPods and use the Macs, but they are nowhere near the actual Apple Stores in terms of anything.

As for MobileMe, for all the hullaballoo, I have to say that it has never been down for me even once since its inception.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't know why the Share File feature isn't made a big deal though. I mean, they went on about SSL and all that other irrelevant stuff, but Share File, one of the coolest features, was left untouched. I wonder whether I should cling to hope that this might just make it into the features list…


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 25, 2008)

@T159

FUD == ??
Is that Japanese girl of Babel in your avtaar ??

Speaking of Japan, can't help, what this iPhone app [URL="*gizmodo.com/5054447/fingers-on-pervy-japanese-boob-engineers-breast+fondling-app-for-iphone] paiTouch [/url] feels like


----------



## goobimama (Sep 25, 2008)

FUD = Fear, Uncertainty, and Despair (or so I'm told by the resident genius). But I have always considered FUD as a word by itself.


----------



## yash (Sep 25, 2008)

what was that about snow leopards and sync?


----------



## Faun (Sep 25, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> @T159
> 
> FUD == ??
> Is that Japanese girl of Babel in your avtaar ??
> ...


your linking skills are bad 

Japan is a place from where 80% of weird thing come from  Thanks to the technology :/

But still its a country worth visiting  Some things are just so beautiful.

That girl is not from Babel.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 25, 2008)

yash said:


> what was that about snow leopards and sync?


Snow leopard will have exchange technology built into the OS. So it will enable Address Book and iCal to push contacts and calendars across, unlike the current 15 minute sync that we have. Not that I consider myself so important, but it would be a nice feature to have nonethelesss.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 26, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Most of them allow you to listen to iPods and use the Macs, but they are nowhere near the actual Apple Stores in terms of anything.
> 
> As for MobileMe, for all the hullaballoo, I have to say that it has never been down for me even once since its inception.


Genius Bar is awesome, the guy that works there is friendly and he solved my problem. The line waiting isn't too long if because you have an appointment.
I LA, not all stores have the ipod or studio thing.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 26, 2008)

^^ I didn't find Genius Bar anywhere near awesome, it works good for most of the english songs but for hindi songs it sucks!! Don't you think you should be the one who should be creating playlists and not some program ??

@Aryayush

Whats with your avtaar, its got smaller.... hinting towards iPhone Nano ??


----------



## preshit.net (Sep 26, 2008)

He meant the Genius Bar @ the Apple Store, I suppose.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 26, 2008)

^^ LOL! This ones a good one! I think Jimmy is talking about the Genius Bar, where Apple Geniuses help you out with your Mac problems. He is not referring to the Genius feature in iTunes or anything remotely close to that.   

As for the Genius feature, it needs to learn. On launch it uses data based on iTunes store purchases, where there aren't many hindi tracks. Not that it will have a lot to learn from in any case, as there are hardly any iTunes users who listen to hindi music and have a US iTunes Store. So in the end it might not work as well for Hindi music (which it wasn't designed for in any case).


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 27, 2008)

OOPS!! Caught on tape!!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 27, 2008)

I so wish we had the n00b of the week award. This one would definitely qualify. I wonder why they banned it though


----------



## iMav (Sep 27, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> ^^ I didn't find Genius Bar anywhere near awesome, it works good for most of the english songs but for hindi songs it sucks!! Don't you think you should be the one who should be creating playlists and not some program ??
> 
> @Aryayush
> 
> Whats with your avtaar, its got smaller.... hinting towards iPhone Nano ??





cooldudie3 said:


> Genius Bar is awesome, the guy that works there is friendly and he solved my problem. The line waiting isn't too long if because you have an appointment.
> I LA, not all stores have the ipod or studio thing.


I am - 



goobimama said:


> I so wish we had the n00b of the week award. This one would definitely qualify. I wonder why they banned it though


Were afraid of being given 1, maybe.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 27, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> ^^ I didn't find Genius Bar anywhere near awesome, it works good for most of the english songs but for hindi songs it sucks!! Don't you think you should be the one who should be creating playlists and not some program ??
> 
> @Aryayush
> 
> Whats with your avtaar, its got smaller.... hinting towards iPhone Nano ??





preshit.net said:


> He meant the Genius Bar @ the Apple Store, I suppose.





goobimama said:


> ^^ LOL! This ones a good one! I think Jimmy is talking about the Genius Bar, where Apple Geniuses help you out with your Mac problems. He is not referring to the Genius feature in iTunes or anything remotely close to that.
> 
> As for the Genius feature, it needs to learn. On launch it uses data based on iTunes store purchases, where there aren't many hindi tracks. Not that it will have a lot to learn from in any case, as there are hardly any iTunes users who listen to hindi music and have a US iTunes Store. So in the end it might not work as well for Hindi music (which it wasn't designed for in any case).





jamesbond007 said:


> OOPS!! Caught on tape!!





goobimama said:


> I so wish we had the n00b of the week award. This one would definitely qualify. I wonder why they banned it though


LOL! Yeah, I was talking about the one at Apple Stores.
What's the n00b of the week?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 27, 2008)

^^^ Thats Me


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2008)

^^what about a movie recommendation as award


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 27, 2008)

^^^Go Ahead!! Hold on!! Do you want to recommend a movie as an award ??


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2008)

^^yup.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 27, 2008)

^^^ Why did you waste your time by typing 'yup', I said 'Go Ahead', I'll try to watch your recommended movie within this week!! I am waiting...


----------



## goobimama (Sep 27, 2008)

Guys. Read the title of this thread. Its "Official  discussion for apple stuff". Not movie recommendation. T is the devil and will try and deviate from the topic. Don't get tricked by his… trickery. 

In other news, I've done an extensive *review of Pixelmator on SA*. I gotta say, the software is really neat.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 27, 2008)

^^
You mean "The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Inc."
I bought Office 2008 for Mac! It's awesome and I love Entourage!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 27, 2008)

Sheee! iWork not good enough (or better)?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 28, 2008)

I got a discount. 50% off, my university...
Though I really wish iWork had a discount.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 28, 2008)

Bhai it costs $80 for the full thing. What discount you need?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 28, 2008)

@Cooldudie

Are you serious ?? You really want a discount on iWork ??


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have always used Microsoft Office and I am sort of used to it. iWork is ok, but some cool stuff can't get into the Windows system. 
 Is it possible to install Linux on a mac? Or should I use VirtualBox to open it?
Update: Running VirtualBox right now, installing Fedora Core Linux, hope it is successful.


----------



## iMav (Sep 28, 2008)

Please don't do a native install of Linux. Please. Seriously, I mean c'mon man!


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 28, 2008)

I am using VirtualBox
But I am totally stuck at the partition part. It's really annoying. Should I choose DiskDruid or Automatic Partition? I m afraid if I make one wrong move the whole computer will be dead.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 28, 2008)

You want to install Linux on a Mac? Seriously? Should we be worried about your health, man? I know some pretty good doctors.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 28, 2008)

@Cooldudie
Automatic partitioning can be hazardous, always use manual partitioning with DiskDruid.
Now tell me why on earth do you need to install linux on Mac, is there a specific need ??


----------



## krazzy (Sep 28, 2008)

Linux on Mac! LOL! What is this world coming to?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 28, 2008)

I hereby invoke the green power. No one will talk about installing Linux on the mac. Doing so will get you banned.*

*I might not even be kidding.


----------



## iMav (Sep 28, 2008)

You need to.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 28, 2008)

Installed XP on one of the Macs.I want to access OS X partition from Windows and Windows partition from OS X.
Please suggest some good app free or paid.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 28, 2008)

Windows partition is already accesible in OS X. If it is NTFS, you will need MacFuse+NTFS3-g (free) or Paragon NTFS ($40). 

For windows, nothing beats MacDrive.


----------



## yash (Sep 29, 2008)

I haven't been able to successfully write to ntfs even after using macfuse and paragon. what might be the problem?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 29, 2008)

You. Sir. You. For some reason you are not meant to have and enjoy Apple products. Paragon NTFS has never failed me (well, in its early beta stages it was a bit buggy). The latest version has good performance as well as can write large files.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 29, 2008)

I am just trying VirtualBox. I don't want to pay for Windows just to try virtualbox. btw the app is awesome. It's not like I am going to use Linux! Ughh...
Is VMWare or Parallels the same?

My rating for the app is 4/5, works quite breezy but Safari starts to run slow.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 29, 2008)

Parallels is better.
BTW guys how is Speed Download 5 compared to iGetter?I just dumped iGetter for Speed Download.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 29, 2008)

I just use Leech. Serves the purpose with a clean interface.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 29, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I hereby invoke the green power. No one will talk about installing Linux on the mac. Doing so will get you banned.*
> 
> *I might not even be kidding.


Um.... 
I'm only trying VirtualBox.... Is that ok?

system is taking such a long time to boot! Rating dropped to 3/5 

My prediction was right, Linux sucks and it always will.... Sorry Linux fans!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 29, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I just use Leech. Serves the purpose with a clean interface.



Does leech resume the downloads ?? It didn't resume my downloads ( resumable ). Otherwise its fine.



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> BTW guys how is Speed Download 5 compared to iGetter?I just dumped iGetter for Speed Download.



Didn't try Speed download but I am using iGetter and its really great but its got one problem. You cannot add multiple download links to iGetter in one go, which is very very bad. But we get help from sites like www.linkrr.com where we can paste multiple links and it generates clickable links which queue directly in iGetter or any other DM.
Leech, however is beauty, just select the multiple links and drag them to Leech!! Awesome!!
What about Speed Download does it allow adding of multiple links in one go ??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 29, 2008)

Speed Download is just fine!It's got everything that you need only if you are willing to shell out some greenry


----------



## aryayush (Sep 29, 2008)

It’s just $20. Totally worth it, I say.



jamesbond007 said:


> What about Speed Download does it allow adding of multiple links in one go ??


It’s the best download manager for the Mac, bar none. Leech seems far too basic for my needs, although I haven’t actually tried it yet.


----------



## yash (Sep 30, 2008)

tuesday 30th septembr... expect some new product launch from apple?


----------



## aryayush (Sep 30, 2008)

Not really. Even if they do announce something, without an event, it will just be regular speed bumps for Macs.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 30, 2008)

When are the aluminum macbooks going to come? Also the newly designed macbook pros?
They are so addicting!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Oct 1, 2008)

Earlier I've warned users here that VLC 0.9.2 is buggy and crashes like hell now thats history with VLC 0.9.3 bringing back all the pride and glory back to this wonderful multimedia player.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Oct 1, 2008)

aryayush said:


> You want to install Linux on a Mac? Seriously? Should we be worried about your health, man? I know some pretty good doctors.


Steve Jobs really can help me.... I need to speak to him. 

Can anyone help me delete a partition (BOOTCAMP) that is empty and merge it into the Main drive. It seems so un-mac-ish to have partitions.


----------



## preshit.net (Oct 1, 2008)

Run BootCamp assistant again. It'll have the option. I did that a couple of days back.


----------



## dinesh72 (Oct 1, 2008)

Is it possible to use two internet connections like one ethernet with LAN cable and other with USB wireless at the same time. I see both shows connected in network pref but it defaults to the top one. Many sites are blocked on company ethernet so I would like to use two separate browsers using different connections. Is it possible at all?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 1, 2008)

Why do I see multiple covers for the same album in the coverflow view in iTunes?
Like this *img.skitch.com/20081001-bcuk38eakeb7bjfnkp2aew79cq.preview.jpg
Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch 
Any help?

And yeah my Mom need to buy a phone.
Shall it be the iPhone 8GB or HTC Touch Diamond?Use is GPS,intensive calling(Ladies you know),a lil bit of music bas!
Please avoid fanboyism and reply honestly.Didn't start a new thread coz anti-Apple boys would surely come in and spoil the party with their iPhone-murdabad slogans.

Lastly,how do I keep in sync the iTunes library on both the iMacs?Both are running Leapard,file sharing is on.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Oct 1, 2008)

@dinesh72
What two internet connections on 1 computer ?? Are you crazy ?? 

@Sunny1211993
Select all the tracks of a particular album and press cmd + i, drag the album cover in the Artwork box in the info tab now move to the options tab and check 'part of compilation' and select it to yes. 

@cooldudie3
I have the same problem of merging a partition although I didn't create the partition for  Bootcamp. The second partition I have is of 12GB and I created it to keep Leopard image on it so that I can boot from this image incase my Mac gets in to some trouble. As it turns out, I've never seen any problem with Mac OS or MacBook and I have given up hope 

Now, DiskUtility, a very powerful too has loads of features but I didn't find anything with Merging of two partitions. Right now my second partition has some important files so I am not thinking of merging it with the main partition. I read somewhere that DiskStudio can merge partitions on Mac. I didn't try it as I don't need it now but you can mess around with it and report back disk disaster misadventure


----------



## goobimama (Oct 1, 2008)

^^ Am on it! Leopard does have support for non-destructive partition editing, so its there somewhere. I think you have to boot from the Leopard DVD or something. Anyway, I'll see if I can do some research to that end. 

CoolDudie's problem is a simple one as the partition was created using BootCamp. Just have to restore it.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> And yeah my Mom need to buy a phone.
> Shall it be the iPhone 8GB or HTC Touch Diamond?Use is GPS,intensive calling(Ladies you know),a lil bit of music bas!
> Please avoid fanboyism and reply honestly.Didn't start a new thread coz anti-Apple boys would surely come in and spoil the party with their iPhone-murdabad slogans.
> 
> Lastly,how do I keep in sync the iTunes library on both the iMacs?Both are running Leapard,file sharing is on.


I loved the HTC Touch Diamond a long time ago. The camera was better, it had WM, and so on. But after testing it I was shocked. The touchscreen is so  unresponsive and and the system was slow. The music player wasn't as cool as the iPhone one. So I think, iPhone is better. Anyways, the userface is easier to use. Honest to God. Though there could be other phones in consideration.
----
Fixed the empty partition! Didn't realize it was so easy!


----------



## yash (Oct 3, 2008)

Did you look into the nokia 'tube'? I forget the model number right now.. and did anyone see the new leaked macbook pro ad?


----------



## goobimama (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a strange feeling that leaked ad is the real deal. Looks nice though.


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> I have always used Microsoft Office and I am sort of used to it. iWork is ok, but some cool stuff can't get into the Windows system.
> Is it possible to install Linux on a mac? Or should I use VirtualBox to open it?
> Update: Running VirtualBox right now, installing Fedora Core Linux, hope it is successful.


never ever try to install linux. Faltu mein Mac ko infect kyu karta hai. 
Blashphemy....its madness.



jamesbond007 said:


> ^^^ Why did you waste your time by typing 'yup', I said 'Go Ahead', I'll try to watch your recommended movie within this week!! I am waiting...


we have a thread on Movie Recommendation in Chit Chat section, hope you will get enough dough there. Hop in someday to pick some good ones.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 4, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> Fixed the empty partition! Didn't realize it was so easy!


Why do you people keep forgetting that you're using a Mac (and that you're not Yash )?



dinesh72 said:


> Is it possible to use two internet connections like one ethernet with LAN cable and other with USB wireless at the same time. I see both shows connected in network pref but it defaults to the top one. Many sites are blocked on company ethernet so I would like to use two separate browsers using different connections. Is it possible at all?


I _so_ wish this was possible.



Sunny1211993 said:


> Why do I see multiple covers for the same album in the coverflow view in iTunes?
> Like this *img.skitch.com/20081001-bcuk38eakeb7bjfnkp2aew79cq.preview.jpg
> Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch
> Any help?


You have it sorted by name. Sort it by album and your "problem" will be fixed.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Oct 5, 2008)

^^
I read somewhere that to merge partitions, you had to format the whole drive and start from scrap. So I was worried. This guy accidentally made a partition on his mac.



yash said:


> Did you look into the nokia 'tube'? I forget the model number right now.. and did anyone see the new leaked macbook pro ad?


It's the Nokia 5800 XM


----------



## jamesbond007 (Oct 5, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:
			
		

> I read somewhere that to merge partitions, you had to format the whole drive and start from scrap. So I was worried. This guy accidentally made a partition on his mac.



Can you be clear, I think your statement doesn't make sense!!


----------



## Tanmay (Oct 7, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Why do I see multiple covers for the same album in the coverflow view in iTunes?
> Like this *img.skitch.com/20081001-bcuk38eakeb7bjfnkp2aew79cq.preview.jpg
> Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch
> Any help?





aryayush said:


> You have it sorted by name. Sort it by album and your "problem" will be fixed.



Actually it works this way, if you set it by Album also, you'll get Multiple Album Arts for the same Album if the Artists are different for every song which is usually the case in India. The more variation in Artists the more multiple Album Arts shown.

The real solution is to set 1 Common Album Artist for the Entire Album using the Get Info tab. This actually would show you just 1 Album Art then even if Artists are different for each song.


----------



## dinesh72 (Oct 7, 2008)

Tanmay said:


> Actually it works this way, if you set it by Album also, you'll get Multiple Album Arts for the same Album if the Artists are different for every song which is usually the case in India. The more variation in Artists the more multiple Album Arts shown.
> 
> The real solution is to set 1 Common Album Artist for the Entire Album using the Get Info tab. This actually would show you just 1 Album Art then even if Artists are different for each song.



I don't think that is required. I have albums with different artists and they all show up under one album art (selecting album column). No issues. 
We should know the artist who sang the song. The solution is already posted in the previous posts.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Oct 7, 2008)

How to transfer documents like pdf, doc etc to iPhone/touch and view them ??

*img139.imageshack.us/img139/1562/itunesuu2.jpg

Why doesn't my iTunes 8 not have 'Create AAC version' in the Advanced Tab ??

Okay I think I know how to transfer documents to iPhone. But whats with my iTunes ??
The Advanced tab shows 'Create mp3 version' but not 'Create AAC version'

What!! Has this place been deserted ??


----------



## dinesh72 (Oct 9, 2008)

^^^

iTunes - Preferences - General - import settings - import using - AAC encoder
This will bring the option of Create AAC version in the Advanced tab


----------



## jamesbond007 (Oct 9, 2008)

^^^ OMG I changed that setting so that I could rip my music CDs to mp3 format, I never ripped any CDs though, but I never thought that setting would bring up 'Create AAC version'
Great!! Thanks Dinesh


----------



## dinesh72 (Oct 9, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> ^^^ .........mp3 format, I never ripped any CDs though,
> Great!! Thanks Dinesh



don't you buy cds!! and is not AAC 256 kbps a better format than mp3?


----------



## goobimama (Oct 9, 2008)

> How to transfer documents like pdf, doc etc to iPhone/touch and view them ??


Using a third party file manager like DataCase or Airsharing. 

And yeah, AAC is better than Mp3.


----------



## din (Oct 9, 2008)

I know this question / comment may annoy the hardcore khaitan boys out here, anyway, some noob queries.

I never knew Win and Lin will work in a mac mini. And never knew apple has the official option (bootcamp). Anyway, had a chat with Preshit and got some info. Also googled and found many are using Win XP and Ubuntu in a mac mini.

I know mini is not meant for other OS, but curious - anyobdy out here use the mac mini / other products which has Os other than OSX ? Like Win XP works perfect (with all driver support etc) in a mac mini ?

Also how much it will cost to upgrade the 1 GB (default in mac mini I guess ?) to 2 GB (I mean adding 1 GB module) ? We will have to go to the Apple service guys for RAM upgrade ?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Oct 9, 2008)

@dinesh72
I buy my favorite CDs meaning to say favorite artists or movies and old rare music CDs. The rest of the collection, hmm FedEx delivers  But now I am buying music from iTunes Store.

AAC is definitely better than mp3 but if we encode mp3s at 256kbps or 320kbps the difference is hardly noticed but the main reason why I chose to rip music in mp3 is because I got an old generation CD player ( the round ones little bigger than a burger but much slimmer ) which can only read mp3s and wavs. I don't retire it because its sound quality is brilliant. 

@goobimama
Thanks. I tried Airsharing, works brilliant. Will look at DataCase.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 9, 2008)

@Din,my Dad sometimes works on XP on his iMac and it works very well.You are provided with the bootcamp drivers on the Leapord DVD itself.Also you get regular updates for these drivers.
Ubuntu too would work without any problems but I consider installing Linux on a Mac too be nothing but idiotic!


----------



## dinesh72 (Oct 9, 2008)

@jamesbond

You didn't inform that you bought iphone/touch!!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Oct 9, 2008)

@dinesh72
Yeah I didn't coz I didn't get it, my brother bought it. He purchased the first gen iPhone from someone he knew, I lost my money on shares


----------



## cooldudie3 (Oct 10, 2008)

din said:


> I know this question / comment may annoy the hardcore khaitan boys out here, anyway, some noob queries.
> 
> I never knew Win and Lin will work in a mac mini. And never knew apple has the official option (bootcamp). Anyway, had a chat with Preshit and got some info. Also googled and found many are using Win XP and Ubuntu in a mac mini.
> 
> ...


Why not buy a PC rather than a mac? They cost cheaper if you are not using the Mac system.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 10, 2008)

@Din: A Mac runs Windows better than a PC. Upgrading RAM on the mini is a pain though. Can be done at home, but its a pain.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 10, 2008)

Got 20" iMac Core 2 Duo* 




*in office, running Vista Home premium on it now with a PC keyboard & Mouse


----------



## din (Oct 10, 2008)

@cooldudie3

No, my plan is not running Win forever. If everything I need works in a MAC I have no problem switching over. I am on a small research on that lol. And, I may need Win on MAC machine, during the change over process.

And I liked mac mini coz it is very compact and I have plans of traveling (300 KMs straight - once in three months or so), so I can take it with me.

Last week I visited my friend, hes building apps for iPhone and using mac mini. Thats the first time I am seeing / using a mac mini in real !! And on the first impression itself I fell in love with it lol.

Anyway will find out more and will decide soon.

@Goobi

How much they charge ? I mean for RAM upgrade at Apple service center (including cost of RAM).



gx_saurav said:


> Got 20" iMac Core 2 Duo*



GX on a mac ? ? ? ?

WOW I am sure Richard Stallman will use Windows from tomo  

GX, this is the punishment for bashing the mac guys in every post


----------



## goobimama (Oct 10, 2008)

Apple officially rapes you when it comes to RAM. Like 10k for 2GB. However, even though upgrading the RAM on the mini is a pain, you can do it. Just google around for a guide and see how that works. However, your local Apple store will also be able to upgrade your RAM for a lesser price than the official price (like 3k). Still higher than the aftermarket price, but at least you don't have to do it yourself. 

And there is no need for any Win stuff on the Mac. All the applications are there. And if you have a problem with a particular app, you can run that in Crossover (the wine thing). There's also parallels and Fusion to take care of virtualisation.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 10, 2008)

@ Din

My new job is designing UI & UX for Mac & iPhone.Today I joined the company so I was given a choice of what I want, Mac or PC to work on. iMac looked nice but I wasn't that comfortable with Mac OS X, besides 3ds Max isn't available for Mac. So instead I opted for an iMac with Boot Camp & installed own Vista home premium(unactivated) on it. Then I asked for a Logitech MX 518 Mouse & Logitech PC Keyboard. So now this iMac is Apple outside, Microsoft Inside 

Although they might take it back from me in few days & I will get a brand new workstation. Dell Vostro 200 Mini Tower with Core 2 Duo E7300, Radeon HD 3450 & 3GB RAM with Dell 2009W 20" LCD Monitor & the same Logitech Mouse & keyboard. I m given the iMac just for the time being I think. I m the only guy using Vista there, rest all are either using Mac or Windows XP.

Lolz....here is the gr8 thing. Microsoft's recent ads were made on a Mac, while in my company we make applications for iPhone & Mac even on a PC .

Fanboyism is limited to this forum only, in real world every one lives in harmony (as long as they are paying nice)


----------



## jamesbond007 (Oct 10, 2008)

^^^ Fantastic last line


----------



## jamesbond007 (Oct 12, 2008)

Today will go down as one of the worst days in my life. Just when I thought that I should celebrate the first anniversary of MacBook, my Mac life came to face with a shocker, with my MacBook hard drive crashing!! I can write half a dozen paragraphs describing the pain I went through and what I've lost in my hard drvie, but I will leave that for you people to imagine.
Its very very painful. 

While loosing movies (each of size 8GB) is painful but that cannot be compared to loosing the photoboothed photographs of my little niece and infant nephew. Movies can be downloaded again but those precious photos.... My Uncle's (who expired couple of weeks back) last photos were also lost. Like I said I can go on.... about my bookmarks, work files, small text files with wealth of info, Anna Kournikova PSDs and much much more... All gone..

The problem started when Mac OS freezed, I waited for couple of minutes before I pressed the power button to turn off the MacBook, When I turned it back on, I saw a flashing folder like icon with '?' on it. I know its a common problem when Mac OS doesn't find a target disk to boot. I waited long for '?' to disappear but it didn't. I popped in my Leopard DVD so that I could troubleshoot. I selected Disk Utility, tried to verify disk, it failed. I tried to repair disk it failed. I rebooted again couple of times, sometimes I could see my hard drive and sometimes I couldn't. I tried to erase the disk, it failed too after erasing some 50% disk. I couldn't install Mac OS X because the installer couldn't find the target disk to install. I knew I was in serious trouble with my data at risk. I sat down motion less for 45 mins staring at my MacBook and then called my friend who was going to HYD and handed over my MacBook to him. He will take it to iStore tomorrow, lets see what happens. I think my warranty ended this September.

In all probability my harddisk may have gone bad but I don't see any good reason for it to happens. I have taken good care of my MacBook. How much will be a new non apple harddrive and what do you think ??


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 12, 2008)

How old is your Macbook? Usually laptop HDs don't crash that soon.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Oct 12, 2008)

^^^Like I said I was waiting to celebrate my first anniversary of MacBook!! BTW I always use my MacBook by keeping it on my table, never put it on my lap or bed!!


----------



## goobimama (Oct 12, 2008)

Hard drives are unpredictable. I've had drives crashing on me 3 months after purchase and some lasting for more than 10 years. You have only yourself to blame for not backing up your important data.


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 12, 2008)

Backup!! alwayss Backup!!!

sadly almost everyone realises this only after an HDD crash  (me too  )


_


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 12, 2008)

When there is a great utility like Time Machine then why not use it?
Now you are left with nothing but regret.Get a good External HDD now and start backing up.


----------



## dinesh72 (Oct 12, 2008)

there are softwares and techies to recover data from crashed hard drives(if at all there's slightest of possibility), no?.
don't give up until you try everything (no matter how much it costs you).


----------



## jamesbond007 (Oct 12, 2008)

I've had hard drives crashing many times when I was on PC and I've learned to back up long time ago first I used external drives but once I had an external drive crashed too and from then on I used to burn DVDs and preserve them in safety. But, ever since I switched to Mac, thanks to its smooth functioning and cheese butter like interface, I got lazy and I never gave a damn to backups except for those 8GB movies (as they'd eat up space). 

I will now take no chances, I am going in for Time Machine backups but first I will have to wait and see what the iStore guys have to say. I plan to buy WD Passport external drive and will be using them for Time Machine.

If the iStore guys give me an option to recover data, I'll definitely go for it even if it costs me around additional 5000/- just to recover data. I pray that I get my data back.

What happens to all the songs that I purchased from iTunes ?? I purchased a lot of audio songs and over a dozen music videos and I didn't care to back them up!! Now what ??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 13, 2008)

^^
You can download those songs for free again.Anything you purchase from online stores like Steam,iTunes store can be downloaded unlimited times for free.

A problem here,how to join .avi files in OS X?I tried the quicktime thing but it won't run these files.
Here they are:
<Watch it mister>


----------



## jamesbond007 (Oct 13, 2008)

^^^Did you try VisualHub ?? It joins video files for sure!! In my great old Mac day, that was the first app I'd think of for Video conversion!!

Hold on those kind of files like 001s, first need to be unrared with UnrarX and they are split for ease of uploading. Once you use Unrarx they'll automatically be joined as single .avi file


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks!And yea I tried VisualHub and it didn't work.

EDIT:Just because nothing is natively working for me I have to use this stupid and incredibly ugly Windows application.

*img.skitch.com/20081013-89d78g5sb2ibxby9prjk424pgn.preview.jpg
Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## cooldudie3 (Oct 14, 2008)

Time Machine is your god man! Though I don't have a exHDD


----------



## jamesbond007 (Oct 14, 2008)

If any SA admins are watching this page now... will you please let me know why my comments aren't appearing in our live blog ??

Still can't see my comments!! Disappointed!! 
Anyways I just wanted to say good luck to Milind, Aayush, Ashwin and Preshit.
All the very best guys, hope you do great this time around 
I am absolutely demoralized as my Mac hard drive can't be repaired and its data can't be recovered at all!!. As a result I am least excited about this notebook event but I wanted to be a part of SA live blog for sometime to support you guys but even that seems to be impossible as I can't see my comments in there 
Have a great time boys!!


----------



## iMav (Oct 14, 2008)

That's because of the crappy lag on the software that's being used. you're not the only one.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 15, 2008)

^^ for some reason he couldn't get through for like half an hour. Surprisingly, only IE worked.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 15, 2008)

The new Macbooks (and Pro) look surprisingly bad!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 15, 2008)

People,Wake up!This thread is dying!

A little querry here.My Dad works on iMac but often finds it difficult working with the excel files made in Windows.Everytime he has to use VMware's unity feature to open those files.
Do MS office files created on Windows work on Mac OS X if MS office for Mac is installed?Like XML files and stuff?
If yes then I'm gonna grab my _Original_ copy today itself.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 15, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> The new Macbooks (and Pro) look surprisingly bad!


Seriously? I think they look stunning.

@Sunny: Are you saying your dad is trying to open up excel files on Office for Mac, but failing? And then you say you are gonna buy office again? In any case, xlsx files open up just fine in Office for Mac 2008.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 15, 2008)

See ,he has iWork installed on his iMac which fails to open the Excel files made in windows.
My question is that,will MS Office for Mac be able to open those files made in Windows?


----------



## prakhar18 (Oct 15, 2008)

Songs not adding to Itunes library

I'm trying to add some songs to my iTunes library, but it's just not working. I've never had any issues before. It's not even giving me an error message, it's simply not adding them.

The songs are MP3 format, I'm using iTunes 8, and my OS is XP SP3.

I've tried file>add folder, file>add file, and I've tried dragging them onto the library. There are no other songs sharing the same file name. The songs play from beginning to end just fine in WMP.

Has anyone experienced this problem before or can any of you suggest a work-around?

Thanks


----------



## goobimama (Oct 16, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> See ,he has iWork installed on his iMac which fails to open the Excel files made in windows.
> My question is that,will MS Office for Mac be able to open those files made in Windows?


Duh! Numbers is a 1.0 release and is definitely not ready for working with excel files. Office 2008 it is then.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 16, 2008)

The first post needs to be updated again.


----------



## yash (Oct 16, 2008)

prakhar18 said:


> Songs not adding to Itunes library
> 
> I'm trying to add some songs to my iTunes library, but it's just not working. I've never had any issues before. It's not even giving me an error message, it's simply not adding them.
> 
> ...




I've had that problem with certain mp3 files. its a certain metadata that itunes can't deal with that's making the music not playable/addable in itunes. if you have some third party software, erase all the id3 tags on it and then try adding to itunes.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Oct 17, 2008)

My macbook pro seems so useless now the macbooks are out. Sad. 
The first post needs to be updated.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Oct 17, 2008)

The iStore guy says that they offer only software support. They asked my friend (who took my MacBook to iStore) to get the original Mac OS DVD and pay 500/- and they will install Mac!! I took it as a joke..

Anyways I purchased a 250GB hard drive for my MacBook and a 160GB external Hard drive to be used with Time Machine 

Tomorrow is the time to build my Mac from scratch!! Wish me luck guys.. I have learnt the hard way and this time I am not gonna compromise on my data....

Hopefully my next post will be from my MacBook.... its adieus until then.


----------



## viper_in_blood (Oct 17, 2008)

guys i wanna buy ipod accessories in delhi....any guesses whr r accessories avalable...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 17, 2008)

viper_in_blood said:


> guys i wanna buy ipod accessories in delhi....any guesses whr r accessories avalable...


Imagine Corner,Shoppers Stop,Raja Garden,Rajouri is your final stop.


----------



## viper_in_blood (Oct 17, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Imagine Corner,Shoppers Stop,Raja Garden,Rajouri is your final stop.



thnks  alot man.....

hey dude can plzz tell me the route frm faridabad.......i get confused in delhi...plzzz...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 17, 2008)

Umm....sorry,I Haven't travelled to much to Faridabad.You can catch metro once you enter Delhi.One of the stations is right in front of Shoppers Stop.
Best Of Luck.
BTW what kind of accessories do you want?


----------



## viper_in_blood (Oct 17, 2008)

i want armband for my ipod nano....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 17, 2008)

They got most of the Apple stuff.I got all the Apple stuff including my Macs and excluding iPhone from them only.


----------



## viper_in_blood (Oct 17, 2008)

is there some khetrpal hospital nearby......


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 17, 2008)

No idea whatsoever

Hey guys,I am not being able to set up speech recogonition.In Vista it just worked but in Leapord I have no clue at all how to get that damn thing working.Any help?


----------



## goobimama (Oct 18, 2008)

Had tried out Speech Recognition a while back. Worked just fine. Although I don't think it can be used as a dictation tool, only for commands like close window, open so and so application, stuff like that. You enable speech recognition in the speech preference pane, and then hold escape every time you say something. If you don't want the Esc thing, you have to set that option in the preferences. 

I'd suggest you use MacSpeech Dictate if you want to seriously use speech recognition. Supposed to be good. Just that I'm not too comfortable speaking to my computer.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 18, 2008)

Vista has that feature and it works very well.Apple goota work on this in Snow Leopard.


----------



## dinesh72 (Oct 18, 2008)

I've bought airport express to connect to my already set up wireless network using TC. I don't see my airport express anywhere in the system. It just flashes amber light and nothing. It is well within the range of TC. I want to use airport express to play airtunes and to extend the range of my wireless network in the other room. I've selected 802 n(b&G compatible)

Problem solved.
Thanks


----------



## krazzy (Oct 20, 2008)

*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2008/10/vogelzang-newmac-3585.jpg

ROFL! Check out this MMac*ook! *


----------



## yash (Oct 20, 2008)

krazzy said:


> *www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2008/10/vogelzang-newmac-3585.jpg
> 
> ROFL! Check out this MMac*ook! *


*


what? what's so funny?*


----------



## iMav (Oct 20, 2008)

2 keys of M and none of B.


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2008)

^^Isn't it beauty and that was purposely left out by holy jobs 

Now there will be no b!tching ;p


----------



## goobimama (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey, if Apple did it, it must be there for a purpose. I think it looks awesome!


----------



## iMav (Oct 21, 2008)

How would type Mac*b*ook using that?


----------



## goobimama (Oct 21, 2008)

I'd just change my name to Goomimama and it will all be settled!


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 21, 2008)

if Apple did it, it must be true.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 21, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I'd just change my name to Goomimama and it will all be settled!


man!!! you have good sense of humor


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2008)

d(>_<)m

The b is actually an optional add-on...didnt you see steve jobs "One more letter" conference?

lolz


----------



## aryayush (Oct 21, 2008)

That’s one of the comments from the Engadget entry for this.


----------



## iMav (Oct 21, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I'd just change my name to Goomimama and it will all be settled!


'Milind Alvares' also doesn't have a *B*.


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah I know  Though am afraid I didn't read'em all. For am not an Engadget reader.

I had some personal comments but they too will be already listed in those comments or will not be safe to use here.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Oct 22, 2008)

Is there anything stronger than force quit? Preview is stuck and not even force quit will get rid of it.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 22, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I'd just change my name to Goomimama and it will all be settled!



good one  .

btw, this thread has got the highest views, am I right ? 
appreciation + bashing = Biggest thread


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> Is there anything stronger than force quit? Preview is stuck and not even force quit will get rid of it.


killall <nameofapp>


----------



## goobimama (Oct 22, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> Is there anything stronger than force quit? Preview is stuck and not even force quit will get rid of it.


Force Quit from the Activity Monitor? I've never seen Force Quit not work though.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 22, 2008)

I’ve never even seen Preview get stuck, for that matter.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> killall <nameofapp>


Nice tip! I've so far used it only for the Dock, but I guess it'll work with other apps as well (UNIX geek that you are).


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2008)

^^there are actually two variants of this command, default does a polite way


> killall <appname>


or


> killall -9 <appname>


and there is nasty kill


> killall -15 <appname>


or


> killall -SIGKILL <appname>


There are many good things, anytime you want to know just open a beginners in unix 
I'm not a geek, there are other worthy of than in this forum


----------



## din (Oct 24, 2008)

After a lot of analysis and discussion with friends, I decided to go for a mac mini (which is the only affordable mac for me). Do you (all mac gurus out here) mind me posting my questions here ? Or need to start a new thread ? Please let me know and I will do accordingly.

*Basic question :* From where to buy ? Here in Cochin there is an Authorised Apple Reseller but they told me it will take a minimum of six weeks to get a mac mini (after we order). Is this same in all other places ?

*Question two :* The basic one (combo drive one) will be ok for my needs ? I will list the main softwares I use so that you can comment on (I meant to ask whether 1 GB RAM is ok for it to run all these softwares). Please note that I may switch to alternative softwares (example : Thunderbird) of Mac in future but for the time being I need to use these.

Dreamweaver CS3, Firefox, ThunderBird, Filezilla, (I know all these has mac versions and most has portable mac versions (*www.freesmug.org/portableapps/)as well) Instant messenger clients (yahoo, msn, google talk, skype etc), XAMPP (This is for running Apache + PHP + Mysql (they have a beta version for mac ( *www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-macosx.html ).

1 GB RAM is ok ? If I need 2 GB, can I order it while buying ? I mean will they customize it ?

I will post more questions soon.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 24, 2008)

The apps list: All adobe apps, FF, Thunderbird, loads of FTP clients, IM fine, Apache is built in, PHP and mysql can be configured. 

1GB is OK. 2GB would be better. Costs 2.2k for the upgrade (aftermarket). Apple overcharges for RAM so don't get it from them. 

However, having said that, I'd suggest you wait a bit maybe? The mac mini is definitely due for a refresh. However, they might also scrap the mini from their lineup (that's what the internet buzz is all about). Even if they do scrap it, you can buy it second hand from someone (they run just fine). 

As for ordering it I can't help you. I'll as the Goa store and check if they can deliver faster, but again, I'd suggest you wait a bit. The specs haven't been revised for over a year now, and if it does get the upgrade, it will sport the faster Nvidia graphics.

And don't for a second hesitate in offloading all your questions here. This is, and always shall be, the official thread for any and all discussions related to Apple, Inc.


----------



## din (Oct 24, 2008)

OK, Thank you Goobi

Next Set of questions :

All USB things - Examples :  I have a USB Hub (just to make 4 USB ports out of one) which I use in laptop, it may not be needed in mac mini, Western Digital Passport External HDD, Normal (Kingston) 4 GB flash drive - will work smoothly in a mac ? 

For external drives, any change needed for the file system ?

May be a dumb question, but is there anyway to get IE in a mac ? Please do not misunderstand, this is for preview purposes. I mean need to check how sites looks in IE, any way ? I saw some links to old version of IE, any latest news on that ?

As far as I can see from searching, OpenOffice will work fine in mac, that is right ?

If I go for multimedia /internet keyboard (not the original mac key board - but like Logitech or Microsoft) and scroll mouse, all the special keys and functions will work in Mac too ? Or that depends on the products, whether they have drivers specifically for mac etc ?

Is there any software for remote mysql backup scheduling (other than navicat) for mac ? This is for downloading mysql backup form a remote server / site to the local mac on a scheduled basis.

Also, please suggest some sites from which I can check and download freeware softwares for mac (less bugging from my side - in that case lol)

Will continue the question-answer session


----------



## goobimama (Oct 24, 2008)

All USB stuff works just fine.

1. FAT32 - read/write. NTFS - Native support for Read Only. Paragon NTFS allows you to write.

2. Yes indeed. You can run it via crossover, parallels, bootcamp. Other than that there is a third party application IE4mac which let's you render pages as they would in IE. 

3. OpenOffice 3.0 runs natively on the Mac. You will love iWork though  (apple.com/iwork)

4. I dont' think there's a lot of customisation options for them multimedia keyboards. F1-F12 will work, but I wouldn't count on those internet buttons et al working properly. No drivers required as USB keyboards work plug and play.

5. No idea what that is. But I guess you can run it via parallels. If you want I could find out (if that is really important).

apple.com/downloads should get you started. They've got all the freeware/shareware. As a rule though, the mac platform isn't big on free software.


----------



## hellknight (Oct 24, 2008)

@Din sir.. please don't use iWorks' Pages app for making documents.. although it is very, very good.. but it doesn't supports open standards..  i mean no read/write of ODF docs.. that's insane.. rest.. you'll really like Keynote..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 24, 2008)

@Din,congo on your decision to buy a Mac.Leapord will take you by awe at first!
Why do you want to try the crappy open office when you can get something like this iWork?And IE?
As for the USB devices.All of em will work.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 24, 2008)

hellknight said:


> @Din sir.. please don't use iWorks' Pages app for making documents.. although it is very, very good.. but it doesn't supports open standards..  i mean no read/write of ODF docs.. that's insane.. rest.. you'll really like Keynote..


First of all, ODF is not a standard. I've never come across one of those documents, ever. iWork opens up MS Office documents just fine.


----------



## din (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you all.

Nivicat link - Here

Yes, that is (or similar) is important because I want to schedule various websites for daily backup (mysql). Using windows softwares now. Will be great if you can find out.

Regarding the other softwares - as I mentioned, I may change my mind after using mac, but these are needed during the transition period. I am glad all are there for mac already. Only a few is left, will search for them / alternatives.

parallels - I guess it is something like VMWare ? Is it resource hungry ?


----------



## goobimama (Oct 24, 2008)

If you plan to run stuff in virtualisation, get 2GB and you should be fine for most stuff.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Oct 24, 2008)

Heyy people I am back, Britney is back and so is my Mac!!
Suddenly the world looks beautiful on my MacBook.

How do you guys use labels ?? The way I used labels until now is by dividing my files in 2 types 1) To be burned labelled as Red and 2) Already burnt labelled as Green. It doesn't look great the way it sounds but when I get my blank DVDs to burn my stuff, I simply have to search for the Red labelled files and I am through... This has helped me a great deal, but now that I am starting fresh, I want to make more out of labels. So  I am kind of curious how you guys use labels.


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2008)

lol...britney, isnt it time for something new ?


----------



## goobimama (Oct 25, 2008)

I have never used labels. Isn't it tedious labelling all your stuff? Why don't you just use Time Machine and be done with it?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Oct 25, 2008)

^^^Ofcourse I will be using TM and may be after a month or so when my Mac has got all the apps, settings, prefs etc I may take a superduper image and preserve it. But, you know labeling movies and some other stuff won't be pain, it will come handy especially they way I use labels. 
Say you got dozen movies, you've backed some on DVD some of them are not backed up yet. After a month or so when you take some time out for burning movies you won't remember which ones have been burnt and which ones not. Labeling them as Red for not burnt and Green for burnt will help greatly!!


----------



## goobimama (Oct 25, 2008)

Wouldn't it be better to use some kind of disc cataloguing software to see what stuff is backed up? Anyway, if labels works for you, then by all means, work it!

What say we buy some of these! 
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3013/2500701442_bf1913a4d0.jpg?v=0
[Flickr] [Buy em]

-----------------------

Okies. I might be buying 1 or two of these. They cost $30 each ($150 for all 6), and $8 for shipping two pieces. These are limited quantity items and might not be offered again, says the CEO of the company. They are handmade out of 100% fleece, and measure 9" x 12". 

What say?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Oct 25, 2008)

^^^I wanna buy the first one, the Finder icon but 30 US bucks is just too much..
If you got a plan ( like you had for MobileMe ) I am ready to grab it for less 1000/-

Anyone selling off their iPod Touch ( iPhone... very unlikely I guess ) please please contact me


----------



## iMav (Oct 25, 2008)

Would've got the Finder & iTunes one, but at today's conversion rate. No friggin' chance!


----------



## yash (Oct 25, 2008)

damn! aayush you forgot to add the disclaimer to the smokecast episode!


----------



## aryayush (Oct 26, 2008)

Dude, no one cares.


----------



## yash (Oct 27, 2008)

Called up apple support today and was told that I'd have to buy a new one. "one year is the general life of a battery" even after emphasizing that I've only used 95 charge cycles. She said they give period of 90 days for DIY repairs. How was I supposed to know in 90 days that this battery would crap out?


----------



## Apple Juice (Oct 28, 2008)

hi, im new here
i dream of getting 3 intel iMacs, and a MBP


----------



## preshit.net (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome to the club.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 28, 2008)

@Apple Juice,which Mac do you own?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Oct 28, 2008)

^^^He is apparently dreaming of getting Macs 
Boy you can get Older MacBook Pros at great discount!! Good Luck


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 28, 2008)

Even I dream of a MacBook Pro.Does it mean I don't have any Mac(s)?


----------



## Apple Juice (Oct 28, 2008)

actually i have one of the oldest model of macmini
PowerPC one, not Intel
it came with Panther


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 28, 2008)

Guys,we have the oldest Mac user among usMost of us got our macs with Tiger or Leapord.Didn't we?


----------



## Apple Juice (Oct 28, 2008)

Dont embarras me please


----------



## krazzy (Oct 28, 2008)

Can someone tell me which of these is better, the ATI Radeon HD 2600 PRO in the 24" iMac or the NVIDIA GeForce 9400M in the new aluminium MacBook?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 28, 2008)

AMD Radeon 2600 Pro.


----------



## yash (Oct 29, 2008)

when is the front page of this thread getting pics of the new macbooks and macbook pro?


----------



## preshit.net (Oct 29, 2008)

Whenever the OP or the Green Goblin decides to do so.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Oct 29, 2008)

It's about time to add the pics, though really, we don't really look at the first page very often...

@Apple Juice, welcome to the Apple Club. There is a really good discount for older macbook pro and it's quite good (I have one). In my view, there isn't much difference in the performance.


----------



## iMav (Oct 29, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> Whenever the OP or the Green Goblin decides to do so.


He is the Green Gooblin.


----------



## hullap (Oct 29, 2008)

^  lmao


----------



## krazzy (Oct 29, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> AMD Radeon 2600 Pro.


If you say so. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/99.png


iMav said:


> He is the Green Gooblin.


*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17.png


----------



## superczar (Oct 29, 2008)

Damn Apple, and damn the new Aluminium Macbooks
I can't resist the urge and now am trying to dispose my 2 month old MB to get the new one...

Goobi, another favor needed, can you please approve the sale thread in the bazaar section?


----------



## goobimama (Oct 29, 2008)

K done. About the first page, it's too much trouble. Am too busy right now plus I don't have internet  Green Goblin says aooooo!

Btw, I'm on the lookout for a second hand MacBook. Somewhere less than 30k. If anyone comes across one of those, do let me know.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 29, 2008)

Green GoobiLin!!!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice spamming going on.

BTW that about VisualHub?I heard about its recarnation as an OSS project.


----------



## sakumar79 (Oct 29, 2008)

@Charan, shouldnt that be Green GoobiMac? 

Arun


----------



## RCuber (Oct 29, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Nice spamming going on.


Who cares


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 1, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> BTW that about VisualHub?I heard about its recarnation as an OSS project.



Didn't you read this on the blog?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 1, 2008)

No I didn't
I'm away from my Mac nowadays,using Vista.Some serious gaming going on.


----------



## Pat (Nov 2, 2008)

Bought a new macbook yesterday. 
I have some questions about it:

1. In my box I received a power adapter and two additional power connectors but none of them are of Indian standard. One is two-pin flat connector (works in US/Europe) and the other two are three-pin flat connectors (works in UK, I guess). Currently I am using the two-pin one with my own US-to-India convertor. I am sure I am missing something here.

2. Could you please suggest some sites where we can find some information for people new to Macs ?

3. How can I ensure that the battery life stays at its best for as long as possible ?

4. The white macbook is a dirt/dust magnet. How can I ensure I keep it as good looking as it is right now ?

5. Actually I just want to confirm this: Upgrading RAM and hard-disk by myself will not void my warranty. Right ?

6. How much does the Apple Remote and mini-DVI adapters cost approximately ?

Some information regarding my purchase:

Macbook Specifications - 2.1 GHz Core 2 Duo, 1 GB RAM, 120 GB Hard-disk, Combo Drive.

a. I bought it from an authorized Apple reseller in Mumbai.

b. The staff there dint exactly look like Geniuses (quite understandable)

c. They offered to install MS Office and Photoshop on my Macbook, which was surprising to say the least. (I am pretty sure they were not offering genuine licenses of those softwares)

d. The package was very minimal in design. Just the macbook, a quick-start guide, 2 DVDs, power adapter and 2 additional power connectors.

e. The battery after the initial full charge lasted for nearly 6 hours which is incredible if you ask me. (Airport,bluetooth switched off and screen brightness at less than half)


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 2, 2008)

Pat said:


> Bought a new macbook yesterday.


Congrats and welcome to the club. One more reason to follow SA now 



Pat said:


> 1. In my box I received a power adapter and two additional power connectors but none of them are of Indian standard. One is two-pin flat connector (works in US/Europe) and the other two are three-pin flat connectors (works in UK, I guess). Currently I am using the two-pin one with my own US-to-India convertor. I am sure I am missing something here.


You don't get the Indian standard pins with the Macs. Just use your own convertor with any of those. I use the 3-pin one.



Pat said:


> 2. Could you please suggest some sites where we can find some information for people new to Macs ?


Apple's own site has a lot of information for switchers and so does TUAW.



Pat said:


> 4. The white macbook is a dirt/dust magnet. How can I ensure I keep it as good looking as it is right now ?


I don't know what sort of answer you're looking for here. It's your responsibility to keep it protected. You might want to try dust silicon covers, but I wouldn't do that.



Pat said:


> Macbook Specifications - 2.1 GHz Core 2 Duo, 1 GB RAM, 120 GB Hard-disk, Combo Drive.
> 
> a. I bought it from an authorized Apple reseller in Mumbai.
> b. The staff there dint exactly look like Geniuses (quite understandable)
> ...



Oh, the first model of the old MacBook range? How much did it cost you?

It depends on which dealer you buy it from. Mine has a fair amount of knowledge, given the fact that he deals with Enterprise solutions (Mac Pro, FCP stuff)

They give you even more s/w if you ask. Didn't you get Toast Titanium?

The battery life on the MacBooks is really impressive.


----------



## Pat (Nov 2, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> Congrats and welcome to the club. One more reason to follow SA now



I have been doing that since a long time now 



> Oh, the first model of the old MacBook range? How much did it cost you?



49k



> It depends on which dealer you buy it from. Mine has a fair amount of knowledge, given the fact that he deals with Enterprise solutions (Mac Pro, FCP stuff)



I bought it from Unicorn at Andheri West (if you know i.e.)



> They give you even more s/w if you ask. Didn't you get Toast Titanium?



Nope. They offered to install a lot of softwares, but asked me to wait an hour for it. I declined the offer. I said I will come back again if I need anything.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 2, 2008)

Yea, Unicorn. I know the place.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 2, 2008)

@Pat,congratulations on your purchase.For more information you can watch the help videos on Apple site.
There are many great softwares for Mac OS X out there.
Download and install perian,a plugin for Quicktime which adds support for many more formats to it.Get it from here- *perian.cachefly.net/Perian_1.1.2.dmg

Have fun with your mac!


----------



## Pat (Nov 2, 2008)

Perian was a good one. Any other must-have softwares/libraries ?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 2, 2008)

@Pat 

Congratulations on becoming a Macboy!! I can assure once you start using it full time you'll fall in love with Macs!!
The best place a noob can get info about Mac is here on this very thread. All you need to do is ask your query and have a little patience.

If your work doesn't demand MS Office, I'd recommend iWork'08. Also get iLife'08. 
For CD/DVD burning use BurnAgain.
For p2p use Transmission.
For ftp use Cyberduck.
For IM use Adium.
Unfortunately you missed out on Audialhub and Visualhub... but hey you know you can always get them 
Get the iStat Pro widget.
Umm ... what else .... if you got fat internet connection download all the Steve Jobs keynotes from iTunes, boy they are very inspiring.
I may have missed a few essentials but don't worry other MacBoys here will post them 

Don't shy away from asking queries and have fun using your Mac
Heyy isn't 49K a little over priced for older MacBook ??


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 2, 2008)

Apart from the ones mentioned above

Growl
GrabUp or Skitch
Hazel
Colloquy

Special Important Mention: Lil Snitch


----------



## Pat (Nov 2, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> @Pat
> 
> Congratulations on becoming a Macboy!! I can assure once you start using it full time you'll fall in love with Macs!!
> The best place a noob can get info about Mac is here on this very thread. All you need to do is ask your query and have a little patience.
> ...



The first thing I downloaded on my not-so-great internet connection is Adium. Firefox was next. Dont get me wrong, Safari is great, but I am used to Firefox and even on Leopard, I find the new Firefox to be more pleasing to the eyes than Safari.

49k would have been expensive 3-4 months back. But blame the strong dollar for everything becoming expensive these days. I actually dont need a superdrive (I have a DVD writer on my PC and also an external slim DVD writer). I would be upgrading to 2 GB anyways. The one with 2 GB and SuperDrive was about 57-59k!


----------



## mmharshaa (Nov 2, 2008)

IIM students have a special offer every year..They will get apple mac book for just 55000 which is 80000 in the market...I am going to get one next year...


----------



## Pat (Nov 2, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> Apart from the ones mentioned above
> 
> Growl
> GrabUp or Skitch
> ...



Thanks. Will take a look.

Btw, we dont have Home and End Keys on Macbook. How do I go to the end or start of, say, a text-field ?


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 2, 2008)

Command + Left Arrow and Commnd + Right Arrow
(Using Shift Selects Text)


----------



## mmharshaa (Nov 2, 2008)

Visit this : This will solve ur problem i think

*www.starryhope.com/tech/2006/mac-os-x-home-and-end-keys/


----------



## Pat (Nov 2, 2008)

mmharshaa said:


> IIM students have a special offer every year..They will get apple mac book for just 55000 which is 80000 in the market...I am going to get one next year...



Thats pretty awesome. I reckon IIM must be paying the balance, because AFAIK, the maximum discount that apple offers for education (on macbooks) is 10-12% and in your case, its nearly 30%!



preshit.net said:


> Command + Left Arrow and Commnd + Right Arrow
> (Using Shift Selects Text)



Thanks. That works like a charm


----------



## din (Nov 2, 2008)

@Pat

Congrats man.

I was closely watching the baazar section of the 'other' forum and reading your post, first I thought you bought that (I mean second hand), so that deal was fixed by some other guy it seems.

Sorry for being ignorant, but mac books are always white in color ?

6 hr battery backup is really great. Please post the same with wifi switched on ok ?

Also, would you please post the full specs (if it is available in some site, even a link is quite adequate) when you get time ?

So back in India and finally a mac book too  Great. Congrats again.


----------



## mmharshaa (Nov 2, 2008)

Pat said:


> Thats pretty awesome. I reckon IIM must be paying the balance, because AFAIK, the maximum discount that apple offers for education (on macbooks) is 10-12% and in your case, its nearly 30%!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. That works like a charm


 
Yes ofcourse it is...

Eagerly waiting for that time to arrive...


----------



## aryayush (Nov 2, 2008)

Pat said:


> The first thing I downloaded on my not-so-great internet connection is Adium. Firefox was next. Dont get me wrong, Safari is great, but I am used to Firefox and even on Leopard, I find the new Firefox to be more pleasing to the eyes than Safari.


This is _exactly_ what Ashwin (a.k.a. drgrudge) said before we forced him to switch to Safari. Trust me, he loved Firefox far more than you _possibly_ can and he now writes love letters to Apple for making Safari.

People who use Apple’s software on Windows have wrong preconceived notions about them. They look the same but function much, _much_ better on a Mac. Exhibit A: iTunes; Exhibit B: Safari; Exhibit C: QuickTime Player.

Use Safari for a couple of weeks. Force yourself to live without the extensions. It’s what I call the “cleansing process”. If you still can’t live without Firefox, by all means, switch back.

Enjoy.


----------



## Pat (Nov 2, 2008)

din said:


> Sorry for being ignorant, but mac books are always white in color ?



The old ones (previous generation) are available in two colors: White or Black. The new ones (with Aluminium precision body) are different and look awesome.



> 6 hr battery backup is really great. Please post the same with wifi switched on ok ?


Sure. I will let you know 



> Also, would you please post the full specs (if it is available in some site, even a link is quite adequate) when you get time ?


*www.amazon.com/Apple-MacBook-MB402LL-13-3-inch-Processor/dp/B0013FRA0O



> So back in India and finally a mac book too  Great. Congrats again.


Thanks 



aryayush said:


> This is _exactly_ what Ashwin (a.k.a. drgrudge) said before we forced him to switch to Safari. Trust me, he loved Firefox far more than you _possibly_ can and he now writes love letters to Apple for making Safari.
> 
> People who use Apple’s software on Windows have wrong preconceived notions about them. They look the same but function much, _much_ better on a Mac. Exhibit A: iTunes; Exhibit B: Safari; Exhibit C: QuickTime Player.
> 
> ...



Honestly, I have never used any extensions on Firefox (with the exception of Flashgot). So yea, I will give myself more than a decent chance with Safari. Lets see how it goes


----------



## aryayush (Nov 2, 2008)

As for how to preserve your battery longer, just never turn the notebook off. Don’t shut it down. Whenever you’re done for the day, just shut down the lid and it will go into sleep mode. Leave it that way. It’s convenient and works as advertised.


----------



## Pat (Nov 2, 2008)

aryayush said:


> As for how to preserve your battery longer, just never turn the notebook off. Don’t shut it down. Whenever you’re done for the day, just shut down the lid and it will go into sleep mode. Leave it that way. It’s convenient and works as advertised.



It is definitely very convenient. I have not shutdown my macbook since 2 days now  My crappy Compaq Lappy used to get hot within hours, but this ones running cool even after 14 hours of continuous usage. Although I agree its convenient to put it to sleep rather than shutting down, I am wondering how it helps in preserving battery longer


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 3, 2008)

Me a firefox fan too for ages now even before it was given the name Firefox!! I switched to Safari, it was hard to dump something that I've used for years but once I started using it I liked it and now I am a total Safari convert. Honestly I am a convert to all the default Mac Apps. 
If there is one functionality that I really really miss in Safari, its got to be the ability to use Safari in Offline mode. The only way to work offline in Safari seems to be to save a page as web archive, which is horrible and pain in the ass. I hope developers add this functionality in Safari 4


----------



## goobimama (Nov 3, 2008)

Pat said:


> It is definitely very convenient. I have not shutdown my macbook since 2 days now  My crappy Compaq Lappy used to get hot within hours, but this ones running cool even after 14 hours of continuous usage. Although I agree its convenient to put it to sleep rather than shutting down, I am wondering how it helps in preserving battery longer


Haha! You have no idea. The secret power of the kool-aid. Trust us on this one.


----------



## yash (Nov 3, 2008)

@preshit so you use hazel? I am having a problem with hazel when I first install it, I try to run the 'old files rule' that should label all files added one week ago as red. but it doesn't do it. Why? I test the 'new file' rule, and it matches all the files sitting in my downloads folder. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 3, 2008)

Actually, I've been using Hazel only for a few weeks now. Have just configured it to monitor my downloads folder for .torrent files, move them to a designated folder and open in Transmission and .dmg files to the DMG folder. I use the old files rule and it works for me well.
You might want to ask Ashwin. He's the housekeeping specialist.


----------



## superczar (Nov 3, 2008)

Yayay..
My white MB is gone, now need to wait for the Al Book .. Another week to go though


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 3, 2008)

A week's wait for what? Aren't they available in Chennai yet?


----------



## goobimama (Nov 3, 2008)

@Preshit: That torrent thing can be done via Transmission itself. I mean, make it monitor your downloads folder and trash the files automatically.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes Yes. I know that. But I don't want to trash the files, but keep them together in a folder. And I first discovered the feature in Hazel, so still using it.
Plus, I need to add more rules now that I'm getting an external HDD.

WD 500GB FireWire 400 - Rs. 5500


----------



## superczar (Nov 3, 2008)

> A week's wait for what? Aren't they available in Chennai yet?


got a small trip lined up next week, so might as well save some cash since Apple has a global warranty anyway


----------



## aryayush (Nov 3, 2008)

Pat said:


> It is definitely very convenient. I have not shutdown my macbook since 2 days now  My crappy Compaq Lappy used to get hot within hours, but this ones running cool even after 14 hours of continuous usage. Although I agree its convenient to put it to sleep rather than shutting down, I am wondering how it helps in preserving battery longer


It probably doesn’t. I don’t know.

My point is that it’s so darned convenient that going through the motions of saving everything and shutting down your Mac and the booting it up and launching all the applications every time you need it just to potentially make the battery last a couple more months is just plain… well, stupid, IMHO. If someone told you that your car would give you the best performance in terms of mileage if you drove it at around 40 KM/h, would you drive it at that speed all the time?

I bought my Mac about three years ago and haven’t given a second thought to what’s up with the battery and have not had to spend a dime on it yet. Even if it does go in the crapper one day (and I’ll have no way of knowing whether it did so prematurely, mind you), it will have been worth it for all the years of just shutting the lid when I’m done and popping it open and getting back to work in an instant. 

------------------

Guys, I’m planning to buy a Drobo this January. It’s Rs. 25,000 without the hard drives. Should I go ahead?


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 3, 2008)

The Drobo unit looks terrific with all the lights and would compliment the Mac, but just one question. Why?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 3, 2008)

@Aryayush

Why in the world do you need a Drobo ?? Do you have any specific need for such a setup ??
Its definitely got some great advantages but the question is necessity or splurge ??

I am buying a 1TB external Drive very soon... I can't believe I've gone crazy!!!


----------



## yash (Nov 3, 2008)

aryayush said:


> It probably doesn’t. I don’t know.
> 
> My point is that it’s so darned convenient that going through the motions of saving everything and shutting down your Mac and the booting it up and launching all the applications every time you need it just to potentially make the battery last a couple more months is just plain… well, stupid, IMHO. If someone told you that your car would give you the best performance in terms of mileage if you drove it at around 40 KM/h, would you drive it at that speed all the time?
> 
> ...




I'm now on my third battery on my macbook pro in less than two years of owning it. And none of the previous two batteries had even exceeded 100 cycles. 

And yeah, go splurge on the drobo man! I would totally worship you if you got the drobo! muhaha!

@preshit, could it be that Hazel only registers files as being added a week ago AFTER hazel has been installed? 

Can you try adding a folder that hazel wasn't monitoring before and see if the old files rule works?


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 3, 2008)

Tried a test. Works.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 3, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> The Drobo unit looks terrific with all the lights and would compliment the Mac, but just one question. Why?





jamesbond007 said:


> @Aryayush
> 
> Why in the world do you need a Drobo ?? Do you have any specific need for such a setup ??
> Its definitely got some great advantages but the question is necessity or splurge ??


I figured it would be convenient and expandable, you know. I could start off with two hard drives of 1TB capacity each and then just plug in another one as and when the need arises. Plus, there’s the fact that you’re insured against hard drive crashes and stuff, something that I’m very afraid of. Since it supports FireWire 800 now, I see very little reason not to buy a Drobo now. The only two factors are price, which I do not think is very high if it is indeed as awesome as everyone seems to think, and those lights, which I’m willing to overlook. There are fourteen bright lights in a variety of colours right on the front face of the device—it’s a nightmare!

You guys don’t think it’s worth the price? Is there any cheaper alternative?



yash said:


> I'm now on my third battery on my macbook pro in less than two years of owning it. And none of the previous two batteries had even exceeded 100 cycles.


Haven’t you realised this by now? Steve Jobs _hates_ you!



yash said:


> And yeah, go splurge on the drobo man! I would totally worship you if you got the drobo! muhaha!


Wow, I’ll buy it for this reason alone then.


----------



## superczar (Nov 4, 2008)

whats the point.. i am assuming you need it just as a centralized repository for all your media fils (and other shared stuff)

 just get any cheap NAS enclosure instead and map it as a shared drive (or connect to server and add as a login items in leopard)...any half decent NAS is like a connect and forget thing and it wouldnt matter if you use drobo or some no-name box..

And If you really need RAID then you could also look at the RAID compatible My Book world edition boxes which support USB/Firewire/NAS access and come at a much cheaper asking price


----------



## yash (Nov 4, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Haven’t you realised this by now? Steve Jobs _hates_ you!





I just find solace in the fact that he doesn't love you either. I say you should take your dvd drive to macworld and throw it at him when he gets on stage! That'll get his attention!



preshit.net said:


> Tried a test. Works.



I just read this on their site. And that explains it all. *www.noodlesoft.com/faq.php#U5


----------



## aryayush (Nov 4, 2008)

superczar said:


> whats the point.. i am assuming you need it just as a centralized repository for all your media fils (and other shared stuff)
> 
> just get any cheap NAS enclosure instead and map it as a shared drive (or connect to server and add as a login items in leopard)...any half decent NAS is like a connect and forget thing and it wouldnt matter if you use drobo or some no-name box..
> 
> And If you really need RAID then you could also look at the RAID compatible My Book world edition boxes which support USB/Firewire/NAS access and come at a much cheaper asking price


Woah, I didn’t understand a word of that!


----------



## superczar (Nov 4, 2008)

errr, why do you want a Drobo then?


----------



## Faun (Nov 4, 2008)

lol...because it just works 

Who has time to look into what goes wee bit inside the stuffs. Be it NAS storage or some RAID funda.


----------



## superczar (Nov 4, 2008)

bah, any half decent NAS just works..
There is no rocket science involved in plugging a power brick into the wall and hooking an ethernet jack into the NAS...and of course, throwing the damned eyesore away into some dusty corner

As for RAID, any RAID NAS comes preconfigured for that, so if it's RAID you want, just buy a RAID NAS (e.g. WD Mybook World edition with RAID support)
and then, voila:
_There is no rocket science involved in plugging a power brick into the wall and hooking an ethernet jack into the RAID NAS...and of course, throwing the damned eyesore away into some dusty corner_

Frankly, I can't remember the last time I had to look or touch or configure my NAS boxes (and they are used everyday)

PS: Aaarghh, I shouldn't be visiting this thread..makes the wait even more unbearable


----------



## aryayush (Nov 6, 2008)

For the _longest_ time, I ignored using *TextExpander* because I figured it couldn’t _possibly_ be of any use to me. But this is freakin’ _awesome_, man!

Check out the review here.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 6, 2008)

Same thing here man! I was expecting my review to go negatively, but whaddayaknow!


----------



## yash (Nov 7, 2008)

what made you give up being a mod?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 7, 2008)

@goobimama
But your name is still in green!! I got this info that the guys who you've banned have been watching Kill Bill relentlessly!! Don't complain we didn't warn you


----------



## goobimama (Nov 8, 2008)

Any more comments about me losing my mod status and I will ban the entire lot!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 8, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Any more comments about me losing my mod status and *I will ban* the entire lot!


Zomg.. it entirely contradicts your statement...



			
				Gooblin mod said:
			
		

> *I'm no longer a mod*erator. Tendered in my resignation today. The Green Gooblin has turned into a regular brown one.




As for preserving the battery, a good practice is to let the battery go thru a complete charge and discharge cycles. Once you charge the battery fully, charge it next time only when its about 15% or so. Li-ion/Polymer batteries haf limited charge-discharge cycles.


----------



## yash (Nov 10, 2008)

Just read the macbook pro review on smokinapples. How long did you get to keep the test book with you? god, I am so jealous!


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 10, 2008)

About 8-9 days. They're picking it up tomorrow as it's scheduled to go to the ITNation guys (Techtree.com)


----------



## Pathik (Nov 10, 2008)

Damn you lucky guys!

BTW, Preshit what would happen if the review piece gets lost or damaged? ??

And yea, Great Review


----------



## krazzy (Nov 11, 2008)

Pathik said:


> BTW, Preshit what would happen if the review piece gets lost or damaged?


You have to give them your first born child.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 11, 2008)

LOL! That was awesome. 

-------------------------

Does anyone here want to team up for a MobileMe family account? We have two empty spots here…

You’ll be required to pay Rs. 700 or less per year and will get a storage space of 5GB and the maximum monthly bandwidth of 50GB (along with all the MobileMe perks like “push” synchronisation of email, calendar, and contacts between your iPhone/iPod touch, your Mac/PC and the web, the great web apps, web hosting, etc.).


----------



## yash (Nov 11, 2008)

guys, I have ordered the "DIY Upgrade Bundle:Hitachi Travelstar 5400RPM 9.5mm 2.5" SATA HD 8MB Cache + OWC On-The-Go FireWire 800 / USB 2.0 Kit, Prosoft DataBackup III, NovaStor NovaBackup, Intech HD Speedtools. 3yr Hitachi HD Warranty, OWC 1yr Enclosure Warranty."

and expect it to be here soon. Next on my list is acquire a phillips 00 and a torx screwdriver! after upgrading the ram, I am feeling more ambitious and want to upgrade the internal hdd too. and while I'm at it, might as well clean off the dust that has probably acumulated since jan 07, specially after my trip to India.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 12, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Does anyone here want to team up for a MobileMe family account? We have two empty spots here…
> 
> You’ll be required to pay Rs. 700 or less per year and will get a storage space of 5GB and the maximum monthly bandwidth of 50GB (along with all the MobileMe perks like “push” synchronisation of email, calendar, and contacts between your iPhone/iPod touch, your Mac/PC and the web, the great web apps, web hosting, etc.).



So is this an upgrade to an earlier family pack of this thread members or a new one ??
If its an upgrade don't forget to include me!!


----------



## goobimama (Nov 12, 2008)

Don't worry man. Your family members won't forget you! Besides, we don't have to renew till Nov next year.


----------



## yash (Nov 13, 2008)

My order from OWC got to oakville today. But the guy came to my building when I was at the college and left me a "delivery attempt" note. From all I've heard, courier services here like fedEx, Purolator, DHL, etc do that on purpose. They won't even knock your door but leave you a slip. They'll make an attempt to deliver it again tomorrow. And I will probably do the 'operation' on friday. Anyone interested in a step by step coverage? pics?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 13, 2008)

yash said:


> From all I've heard, courier services here like fedEx, Purolator, DHL, etc do that on purpose. They won't even knock your door but leave you a slip.


I second that. Haf experienced it myself many times.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 13, 2008)

How about a time lapse video  ?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey guys! I'm back!
For some odd reason I cannot write on my DVD-RW using the burn folders. It says I don't have permission. I try to repair permissions in Disk Utility but doesn't help. Man is it frustrating!


----------



## yash (Nov 13, 2008)

Well.. My laptop won't be working and I don't own a videocamera or a interval timer shooting thing for my dslr. So I guess ure stuck with regular photos. 

And yeah, the 4th time I spoke to them, they said I'd have to pay $30 more as dutiies! WTF! I've had battery come to me from apple USA, my racquet from costco USA but never been charged anything. This external hard drive enclosure and internal drive is really costing me a bomb! Over $210 for firewire800 enclosure and 5400 rpm hdd


----------



## aryayush (Nov 13, 2008)

Why not just buy an external hard drive?


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 13, 2008)

yash said:


> Well.. My laptop won't be working and I don't own a videocamera or a interval timer shooting thing for my dslr. So I guess ure stuck with regular photos.



As long as you don't move the camera angle, just stitch the stills together in iMovie and you'll have a time lapse video.


----------



## superczar (Nov 13, 2008)

Finally the wait is over... I got the the new Alu MB today 

First impressions:
- Screen: an improvement over the old one (thinner, more uniform backlight and minimal bleed)
- The touchpad is a massive improvement over the old one, more responsive, and the (not the click) is a lot more responsive to taps
- Looks and feels much more solid than the older one
- Looks are subjective, but IMO, the old white MB looked better than this
-


----------



## yash (Nov 13, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Why not just buy an external hard drive?



My photo library is 40+ gigs and counting. to be able to transfer photos From card directly to the laptop without worrying about whether you brought your external drive, or whether you transferred them to the external when you got back home... is worth the trouble of doing this operation.



preshit.net said:


> As long as you don't move the camera angle, just stitch the stills together in iMovie and you'll have a time lapse video.



I tried that with another project.. but how do you change the default photo duration to less than 1 second?


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 13, 2008)

Ummm... I don't know about iMovie, but isn't there a way to speed up the video playback speed x times?


----------



## Pat (Nov 13, 2008)

superczar said:


> Finally the wait is over... I got the the new Alu MB today
> 
> First impressions:
> - Screen: an improvement over the old one (thinner, more uniform backlight and minimal bleed)
> ...



Uh...Congrats on your new purchase


----------



## superczar (Nov 14, 2008)

Damn damn damn
Guys, am in a fix

I am leaving back for India in a few hours and I just discovered a rather weird flaw in my Macbook

When I disconnect it from ac power, the battery icon switches from the charging icon to discharging battery icon for a few seconds, then switches back to the AC icon on its own (status: battery not charging, power source: Power adapter) :O

Unfortunately, I don't have the time now to go get a replacement (the nearest apple store is at least 1.5 hrs away) 

anyone has had any experience with Apple Support in India
Even though the machine is under Intl warranty, I already suspect it will be a nightmare dealing with Apple India :'(


----------



## iMav (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, they were pretty good to me for my iPod earphones, replacement in 15 days, no questions asked, AT ALL.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Nov 14, 2008)

It should be easy. Apple's support is one the best ones. 

@superczar:
I agree, the plastic MB looks better than the Alu. MB (And it's cheaper!)

Do you guys think my DVD-RW problem should be left for the Apple experts at the office or do you think I can fix it?(I bought my MBP in US and forgot to buy the AppleCare Protection Plan.!)


----------



## goobimama (Nov 14, 2008)

@czar: Just call up Apple care. They will log your complaint and send the replacement part to your nearest apple center. You go there when you get the call that the part has arrived, give them your machine and at most 15 minutes later you will have your machine back.


----------



## yash (Nov 14, 2008)

@cooldudie3 your problem is a software one as far as I can tell. will get back to you after a little more googling.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 14, 2008)

@preshit.net, your avatar looks like you . where did you get it from ?


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh, thanks. I spent about 25 minutes in creating that.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 14, 2008)

superczar said:


> Damn damn damn
> Guys, am in a fix
> 
> I am leaving back for India in a few hours and I just discovered a rather weird flaw in my Macbook
> ...


No, it won’t. They’re not as good as the guys in the USA, but they will fix your issues. I doubt they’ll give you a replacement though. Call AppleCare before visiting any service center.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 14, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> @preshit.net, your avatar looks like you . where did you get it from ?


He's got his eyebrow(s) right at least


----------



## cooldudie3 (Nov 15, 2008)

I made a Mac forum in (counting) in about 5 hours. Do you guys wanna try it? The link is *worldofmacs.forumotion.com/index.htm and there's everything mac there. I also need more members and a few mods. Anyone interested?


----------



## superczar (Nov 15, 2008)

I just got off the phone with Apple support... given the relative complexity of the case (International DOA) it took over 1.5 hrs
After a bunch of transfers from within their Bangalore office, they finally transferred me to a L2 senior customer relationship guy in their sydney queue

The problem is either with the battery or the system itself.
I now need to go visit a Apple service provider in Chennai

They will swap the battery to confirm if it is a bettery issue (hopefully), if yes, Apple will replace the battery immediately
If it is a system issue, they will start a DOA replacement process (which may take 2 weeks though)

meanwhile, here are some pics

*img525.imageshack.us/img525/2549/img1179lj5.jpg


*img505.imageshack.us/img505/4934/img1178hy4.jpg

*img505.imageshack.us/img505/1317/img1176uh5.jpg


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 15, 2008)

Mighty Gorgeous, boy.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 15, 2008)

Please post thumbnails!!!!!!!


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 15, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> Mighty Gorgeous, boy.


What tool did you use ?
@goobi, me too has those mighty eyebrows .


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 15, 2008)

Hyperlink a text, the best thing that happened to web.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 15, 2008)

@superczar
Congrats!! Don't you think resizing those images to 640x480 will do good to all ??

Query:

My brother has iPhone 1G with 1.1.3 firmware. Its unlocked and jailbroken. Now what happens if I update it to 2.1 firmware via iTunes ? I don't want to pwan it, just update it to latest firmware. Will I loose the unlock and jailbroken thing if I update ?

P.S.
I hope I didn't breach any rules of this forum as my query isn't related to unlocking iPhone. In case I did, I need a lifeline


----------



## Faun (Nov 15, 2008)

new macbook !!!  :drool of doom:


----------



## RCuber (Nov 16, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> What tool did you use ?
> @goobi, me too has those mighty eyebrows .


Your yahoo avatar is more scarier


----------



## cooldudie3 (Nov 16, 2008)

That new macbook looks mighty good. But I guess I have to stick with my old MBP...
No-one interested in forum? 
-------------------------------------------------------
@jamesbond007:
There have been alot of ?s about this. I think he will lose jailbroken thing. 2.0 software is like totally different.


----------



## yash (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't know what to say.. this is a nice, warm, fuzzy,familiar place. But after reading ehmac.com which is a canadian mac users forum.. i think there should be something for indian apple fans..


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 17, 2008)

Charan said:


> Your yahoo avatar is more scarier



4 years ago it took me 30 mins to create this avatar from a dos game.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Nov 17, 2008)

yash said:


> I don't know what to say.. this is a nice, warm, fuzzy,familiar place. But after reading ehmac.com which is a canadian mac users forum.. i think there should be something for indian apple fans..


smokingapples.com is a nice blog with an Indian perspective. This forum welcomes anyone with any perspective though.\

This thread is deviating quite a bit. Though the talk of avatars make me want to make one.
------
Did anyone try smcfancontrol? I used it for a long time to control my fans. It's awesome for overheating Macbooks and MBPs and MBAs. Though it's quite battery eating.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 18, 2008)

If you guys are up for it, we wouldn't mind hosting a forum "just for us"  (I think it be a great idea. Was suggesting that to the boys myself. Doesn't have to be big.)


----------



## superczar (Nov 18, 2008)

That's a great idea.
Even the Pinoys have their own Apple board *www.philmug.ph/


meanwhile, The Apple Care guys called up today and gave me the following update:

Had it been an In-warranty repair under their international coverage, they would have been able to process it immediately

However, a new and DOA system under intl. coverage is a little complicated (Since they need to replace it with a new system altogether) making the process longer than usual and may take some time.

They would however try to expedite the process and get me a new replacement ASAP . The good part is I get to retain the existing machine till the process is completed 

Anyway, I guess I'll play around with this one while they arrange for the replacement machine


----------



## yash (Nov 18, 2008)

Preshit, boss, Hazel is messing with me again! I recently upgraded my hard drive, and had cloned everything from my old one onto the new HDD. And now, Hazel can't seem to match any rules if the 'Movies' rule is activated. Why do you think that is?

For those out of the loop, Check this out. Someone bought a macbook air off of ebay and got a prototype model that was made in may 2007! *forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=601953


----------



## superczar (Nov 19, 2008)

While I wait for the replacement to arrive, I got a smashing deal on the 3 year protection plan for the MB
It normally costs approx 12K/$250
However, it is usually available on ebay just south of $150
Now I had this 10% off coupon which was stackable on Microsoft's live.com 25% discount
I ended up getting the ACP for 145 - 25% - 14.5 = $94.25


----------



## yash (Nov 20, 2008)

how do discount coupons work on ebay?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 20, 2008)

^^^ Hazel has never failed on me, why don't you create the Movie rule again and see and then we can think about the rest of the rules. 
I was able to restore Hazel rules without any problems.


----------



## yash (Nov 20, 2008)

no go. I think its the use of 'kind' property that is making it go haywire for some reason. if I use extension, all the rules work.

And I just visited the homepage and realized I am missing from the users list. when did I get kicked out?


----------



## Pat (Nov 21, 2008)

Is it possible to setup Mail on Leopard so that it downloads only unread mails when it runs for the first time ? I have a huge mailbox and do not want old mails on my machine.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 21, 2008)

iPod Touch 32GB


----------



## superczar (Nov 21, 2008)

Which Mail service Pat?
For Gmail, I just went to Gmail (Web) preferences and enabled POP3/IMAP access for mails fro current date onwards


----------



## Pat (Nov 21, 2008)

Perfect. It was indeed Gmail and works like a charm. Thank you very much.

Btw, Is it possible to show minimized windows in Expose ?


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 21, 2008)

You minimize your windows?


----------



## Pat (Nov 21, 2008)

^^ Yea. Old/Bad habits die hard


----------



## aryayush (Nov 22, 2008)

Uh… it’s gotta die if you want to be able to use Mac OS X to its full potential, mate. All Windows-_y_ habits have to be replaced with new ones.


----------



## yash (Nov 22, 2008)

ok, repeat after me ⌘+H


----------



## Pat (Nov 22, 2008)

Hmmmm..Hide windows..thanks


----------



## yash (Nov 23, 2008)

Guys, anyone want to share a mobileme family pack? I got another one off ebay for super cheap.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 23, 2008)

^^^Why are you guys hunting MobileMe packs ?? I am an eBay and Amazon noob, why don't you hunt me an iPhone/iPod Touch for super cheap ?? I can add please too!!


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm liking ebay. Got myself a $50 iTunes card for $11.63 from ebay.


----------



## dinesh72 (Nov 23, 2008)

are you guys talking about ebay india (amazon india?) cos prices mentioned are in $


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 23, 2008)

I bought it from Ebay USA.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 23, 2008)

+1 for SA Forum, provided we are allowed to discuss Hackintoshes and iPhone Hacks!!

Does anyone have an Applescript or an Automator action to reboot router ?? I need it badly


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 24, 2008)

Why are all the MacBoys suddenly in need of a Applescript to reboot the router? Did some policy change anywhere? You are the 18th person who has asked for the script. 
Yea, I have a way. Email me and I'll reply back with the attachment.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 24, 2008)

^^^ Emailed you!!


----------



## yash (Nov 24, 2008)

Guys, believe me. this one was a total fluke! I didn't think I'd win.. but I did! It was a pretty low bid!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 24, 2008)

Where is my script Preshit at Preshit dot com ?? I am waiting!!

Thanks Preshit for the script!! Here is the result : 

*img92.imageshack.us/img92/2412/shotop0.jpg

When I try to telnet my router, I get connection refused and thats why I asked for the script.
My firewall setting is set to allow all incoming connections. Any idea why I am not being able to telnet my router ??


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 24, 2008)

What router make / modem? Is remote telnet management enabled in the settings?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 24, 2008)

^^^ Router : Airlink101 Super G Wireless Router
        Modem : UT300R2U provided by BSNL
Remote telnet management enabled in router setting


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 24, 2008)

Obviously an issue with the settings rather than the script.


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2008)

Telnet = haxxed !


----------



## superczar (Nov 24, 2008)

Preshit, How did you manage to find an awesome deal like that
The best I have been able to find so far is $100 coupon for 55


----------



## Artemis (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm planning to buy a macbook and i need to know r there Counter Strik CO, and Warcraft Frozen throne available on MAC, dont need any emulator type thing for it to run, i want native support, reaaly want to buy a MAc and this are the two main games i play mostly..if yes where can i get them?
and heard there are heavy student discounts for mac?? how much??


----------



## Pat (Nov 28, 2008)

Its possible to do a native windows install using bootcamp on a mac.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 29, 2008)

@Artemis
Warcraft Frozen Throne for Mac is available, you don't need Bootcamp for this. I have no idea if Counter Strike is available.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Nov 30, 2008)

I doubt Counter Strike is available for mac. But in truth, if you want gaming, a Dell XPS would do better.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 30, 2008)

No native version of Counter Strike for Mac. Run it either with Crossover or run the Cider port.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Nov 30, 2008)

This thread is really slowing down. I remember before the thread was so active there was one post in every few hours!


----------



## goobimama (Nov 30, 2008)

Counter Strike: Native support on a Mac? Yes. Native support on Mac OS X? No, you need to do it via bootcamp. 

Frozen throne, well, while it is not native support on an Intel Mac (blizzard didn't make a UB version of Warcraft), the graphics are crappy enough to run smoothly on Mac OS X.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 30, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> This thread is really slowing down. I remember before the thread was so active there was one post in every few hours!



You boy, just wait until someone uses the word MacWorld and see for yourself..


----------



## yash (Dec 3, 2008)

right said Mr. Bond. Wait till january! 

and oh, I am still looking for 3 more people who want to buy a mobile me family pack at super cheap rate. 

in other news, I am waiting for a review of the apple in-ear buds. too bad for the iphone people that they only *fully* work with new ipods. The volume buttons don't work on the iphone as noted by many testers.


----------



## kanu2k7 (Dec 5, 2008)

my friend have 5 MACs and 2 Windows PC. how can a mac access a windows share and also work with permission set with the shared folder and also map a windows shared drive. Actually i just want to make a network drive in windows PC so all can save their work in that shared drive and can access them on an MAC or PC and also that no one else can view their files unless the owner adds some read permission for the other user.

just for some info : They are not in a domain, they are individual MAC and PCs. so is there any solution for this. they all are connected together with the help of a switch just used to share a internet connection.
i have a budget for a NAS server if required
atleast tell me that how to map a network folder as a drive in MAC PC with OS 10.4

thank you


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 5, 2008)

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Replacing the hard drive and memory requires merely the removal of the battery, and Apple provides do-it-yourself manuals for these tasks.


Link
What Does that mean? Can we upgrade the RAM and HDD without violating warranty? 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Guys, After spending some time with my iPod Touch; I'm thinking of buying the MacBook Base Model as my first Notebook. (Impressed by Apple.. I hate the pricing though, did someone say that before?  )

Is it a good time to go for the MacBook, taking the following things in mind?
1. The Dollar is still pretty strong. So Prices will be high for the time being.
2. Heard rumours about Snow Leopard coming soon. If I buy a Mac right now, I wont get a free upgrade to Snow Leopard, as long as Steve Jobs is the CEO! 
3. Will the base model be available even after Snow Leopard comes out? 

ANy help here Guys?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 6, 2008)

1. Well, who knows whats going to happen to the dollar rate.
2. Snow Leopard won't be free. 
3. Hard to say. I think it should be there for at least another year though.

Btw, Goa Apple store has the base model for 46k or so I think. Combo drive 2.1Ghz version.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Dec 6, 2008)

^^ SPAM
That should have gone to the Chit Chat section, not in the Apple thread!!!


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 6, 2008)

@ Goobimama

Thanks...
There's something more I gotta ask. About that Ram upgrade part, see my prev post... 
 so if I can wait for Snow Leopard; I should. Right? 
Yeah yeah, with tech-stuff waiting doesn't make much difference... even then this aint the perfect time for buying the Mac...isn't  it? yes, I can wait 2 months max.

One more thing. Can the base model utilise 4Gb Ram?.. Leopard is 64-bit, right?


----------



## Pat (Dec 6, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> @ Goobimama
> 
> Thanks...
> There's something more I gotta ask. About that Ram upgrade part, see my prev post.



You can upgrade RAM and Hard-disk on your Macbook without affecting warranty, but if you damage other things while trying to upgrade them on your own, Apple wont fix it for free.


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 6, 2008)

^^ oh wow. interesting that too with apple..  

1. How good is leopard with 1Gb ram? on default macbook?

2. do macbook base model and the leopard os, both support 4gb?.. unlike vista 32bit which can't address more than 3.2gb?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 6, 2008)

With 1GB it'll do very fine.Much more than what you'd be expecting from it.Just go for it!4GB?Are you serious?Mac OS X won't make much use of that much memory.Just extend it to 2 GB and you're done.In fact,even that's not needed.1GB is fine enough.
Just in case you're buying additional RAM,don't ever buy from Apple.They overcharge like hell!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 7, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> ^^ oh wow. interesting that too with apple..
> 
> 1. How good is leopard with 1Gb ram? on default macbook?
> 
> 2. do macbook base model and the leopard os, both support 4gb?.. unlike vista 32bit which can't address more than 3.2gb?


1) Works fine.

2) Yes, the previous generation was based on Intel 965 chipset and newer one is based on nVidia 9400. Both models support 4GB and Leopard being 64bit UNIX-based OS can fully utilize 4GB memory.


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 7, 2008)

@Sunny..
oh, thanks... yeah, since Ram can be upgraded w/o affecting warranty, I'll go for any aftermarket one..
and no, I won't take it to 4gb even if it is supported on leopard, just wanted to know.  my work won't need that much memory, and any professional work will require a better cpu / gpu..

@infra_red_dude..
thanks.. was informative.

Im just confused wether to buy the base model or the basic-new-model. budget not a big concern, but I aint sure about what i'll use it for mostly..


----------



## cooldudie3 (Dec 7, 2008)

Macbook Base Model: Basic system, poor gaming, ComboDrive without DVD writing, just basic internet and email style
*Cheap*
MacBook Alu: Bigger HDD, OK for gaming and clip editing, can do Parallels well and looks a bit uglier IMO but better Alu quality
*A bit more expensive*


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 7, 2008)

^^ Thanks. 

Guys, what will be the prominent changes in Snow Leopard? Will it be worth waiting?
I don't wanna get an old os, and then go through the hassle of buying an upgrade; especially in the time of transition..
this might not be the Steve-Jobs way of things, but I wanna take care with my first notebook /Macbook purchase..


----------



## goobimama (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh, and 4GB is very helpful. I would certainly have upgraded to 4GB if my Mac supported it. RAM is cheap and the performance boost is always welcome.


----------



## Pat (Dec 8, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> Macbook Base Model: Basic system, poor gaming, ComboDrive without DVD writing, just basic internet and email style
> *Cheap*
> MacBook Alu: Bigger HDD, OK for gaming and clip editing, can do Parallels well and looks a bit uglier IMO but better Alu quality
> *A bit more expensive*



If you ask me, 2 GB is a must for any macbook. Also I have been running VMWare Fusion on my base model Macbook with no issues or lags at all. So that should not be a problem. Also the price difference between the base model and the new Alu Macbook is huge. If you are not into Gaming, the base model would be fine.

Snow Leopard is going to be an optimized version of Leopard. (they are moving the code-base to complete 64-bit ) There are no major consumer-level features expected in Snow-Leopard.


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 8, 2008)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Oh, and 4GB is very helpful. I would certainly have upgraded to 4GB if my Mac supported it. RAM is cheap and the performance boost is always welcome.


You own the 1st Gen Intel iMac, right?



			
				Pat said:
			
		

> If you ask me, 2 GB is a must for any macbook. Also I have been running VMWare Fusion on my base model Macbook with no issues or lags at all. So that should not be a problem.


How much does VMWare Fusion cost? What did you install in the VM, XP or Vista?



			
				Pat said:
			
		

> Snow Leopard is going to be an optimized version of Leopard. (they are moving the code-base to complete 64-bit ) There are no major consumer-level features expected in Snow-Leopard.


Someone just said that MAC OSX is full 64-bit?  

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ok Guys, this is my current situation. The Macbook (White) Base Model I wanna buy. 



> *Processor and memory*
> - 2.1GHz Intel Core 2 Duo processor with 3MB on-chip shared L2 cache running 1:1 with processor speed
> - 800MHz frontside bus
> - 1GB (two 512MB SO-DIMMs) of 667MHz DDR2 SDRAM; two SO-DIMM slots support up to 4GB
> ...



*999$* taxes, etc exclusive in Apple's website. It maybe around 1050 with tax n stuff.

I am from Nepal. Here, 1 USD = 80.8 Rs (Yes, nepalese currency is also called rupee). So, 1050 $ becomes around Rs 85,000. 
Here, I am being quoted a price of Rs 95,000. (The New Macbook 2.0Ghz is Rs 137,000.. :0 )
I still have to ask whether it is exclusive/inclusive of tax.  Even if its inclusive of tax; its still expensive, isnt it?

Also.. Apple gives *international warranty on the Macbooks*, isnt it? So if I get a MacBook for cheap from India, I should be able to avail warranty by going to any distributor in Nepal, isnt it? 

Please help guys..


----------



## Pat (Dec 8, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> How much does VMWare Fusion cost? What did you install in the VM, XP or Vista?


The most basic version (without support) of VMWare Fusion costs around $80. I had to install Crapsoft-XP for my unavoidable V.B development work.



> Someone just said that MAC OSX is full 64-bit?


OS X Leopard is not fully 64-bit.




> I am from Nepal. Here, 1 USD = 80.8 Rs (Yes, nepalese currency is also called rupee). So, 1050 $ becomes around Rs 85,000.
> Here, I am being quoted a price of Rs 95,000. (The New Macbook 2.0Ghz is Rs 137,000.. :0 )
> I still have to ask whether it is exclusive/inclusive of tax.  Even if its inclusive of tax; its still expensive, isnt it?



It is. As long as you are getting it for an equivalent of 45-50k INR, it should be ok.



> Also.. Apple gives *international warranty on the Macbooks*, isnt it? So if I get a MacBook for cheap from India, I should be able to avail warranty by going to any distributor in Nepal, isnt it?
> Please help guys..


Yes.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 8, 2008)

Going to hand over my iMac to the Apple Store guys to get the LCD fixed up. It's showing up some dark spots on the screen. Till when am I supposed to get it back?


----------



## din (Dec 8, 2008)

Please ignore if you already know ..

There is a free / nice alternative to VMWare

Sun - VirtualBox - Free and opensource - Supports the Solaris OS, OpenSolaris, Windows, ,*Macintosh OS X* and Linux

Link and details

.


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 10, 2008)

Pat said:
			
		

> It is. As long as you are getting it for an equivalent of 45-50k INR, it should be ok.


Thats the problem. The price will come close to 59K Indian Rupees (not-bargained yet).. !! Thats fckuin expensive...   

1. The base model available here has *Superdrive and  Draft-N WiFi.* I think the one you bought didnt have those two things. You got the base model of the older line-up? Because there aint any Combo-Drive Model available now.

2. Where in India will be closest to Nepal and easiest to get a Macbook for me? Are there Apple stores in Bihar? UP? Where in Bihar or UP? Is it recommended to get from those states? How about Calcutta? Patna will be nearest for me though. 

3. Whats the currect Indian Rupee - USD exchange rate? Wanted to know how much 999$ would be in IRs.

I know I am asking too much. But I am really confused thats why.. Please try to help guys...


----------



## Pat (Dec 10, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> Thats the problem. The price will come close to 59K Indian Rupees (not-bargained yet).. !! Thats fckuin expensive...
> 
> 1. The base model available here has *Superdrive and  Draft-N WiFi.* I think the one you bought didnt have those two things. You got the base model of the older line-up? Because there aint any Combo-Drive Model available now.



Yes, I got one with a combo-drive. Check few more stores in your city and see if someone still has one-odd piece in stock. The Superdrive one was available for around 54k when I bought mine IIRC.



> 2. Where in India will be closest to Nepal and easiest to get a Macbook for me? Are there Apple stores in Bihar? UP? Where in Bihar or UP? Is it recommended to get from those states? How about Calcutta? Patna will be nearest for me though.



Check apple-india's website. That will give you a rough idea of retailers/distributors in those regions.



> 3. Whats the currect Indian Rupee - USD exchange rate? Wanted to know how much 999$ would be in IRs.



49.something


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 10, 2008)

> Yes, I got one with a combo-drive. Check few more stores in your city and see if someone still has one-odd piece in stock. The Superdrive one was available for around 54k when I bought mine IIRC.


Well, as its gonna be my primary computer after I buy it, I'll need a Superdrive. 54k? Damn! Its almost 5k expensive here.



			
				Pat said:
			
		

> Check apple-india's website. That will give you a rough idea of retailers/distributors in those regions.


Doing that. Thanks.
-------------------------------------------
If I am correct, International warranty aint available unless you buy the AppleCare stuff for 249$.  And w/o Int'l warranty, it makes little sense buying from India.


----------



## din (Dec 10, 2008)

Why not the basic one plus external DVD writer ? I mean you can save at least 5K.

Also, check the price in as many shops as possible, it may differ significantly.


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 11, 2008)

din said:
			
		

> Why not the basic one plus external DVD writer ? I mean you can save at least 5K.
> 
> Also, check the price in as many shops as possible, it may differ significantly.


Thanks. But there are some problems.

- Only two Apple Distributors in Nepal with their Resellers all over the country. And they dont have the older model. (The basic one which you are talking about isnt the basic anymore.. it's the older model. The current basic has DVD Writer and Wifi N) 

_Because there aren't any Apple Stores and all buying/selling is through Authorised Distributors, there's a bit monopoly is pricing._

- Carrying an extra piece of hardware is a trouble for me. And an aftermarket one wont go well with the Apple Aesthetics. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Guys, I have got a lot help from the thread. But I still wanna know few minor things.

1. Will the Base MacBook with 2.1Ghz Core2Duo, Intel GMA X3100 and 1/2/4 GB RAM be able to decode 1080p DivX, XviD, Matroska, VC-1 ? 

2. What more use will my iPod Touch 2G get after I buy the MacBook? I haven't done anything in it except listening to music, watching pictures, playing 1-2 games...


----------



## goobimama (Dec 12, 2008)

1. Yes. 
2. The whole experience is better. Seems like I'm saying it, but you will suddenly have 'more use' for your iPod Touch.


----------



## yash (Dec 12, 2008)

@IronmanForever 1. decoding you mean on the fly? playback? my best bet would be that the 1080p playback would be sub-par on quicktime or VLC. Try plex tho. Plex successfully plays back every video I own. some that even vlc or quicktime sometimes have trouble playing.

2. If you already are installing games on it and can transfer pictures and music.. I can't see what else you could do...


----------



## Pat (Dec 12, 2008)

^^ Thanks. I dint know about Plex. Will give it a shot tonight.

Guys, which is the best software to convert DVDs (or vob files) to mp4 (iPhone format) ?


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 12, 2008)

goobimama said:
			
		

> 1. Yes.
> 2. The whole experience is better. Seems like I'm saying it, but you will suddenly have 'more use' for your iPod Touch.


Hope so.. BTW the green apple looked better. 



			
				yash said:
			
		

> 1. decoding you mean on the fly? playback? my best bet would be that the 1080p playback would be sub-par on quicktime or VLC. Try plex tho. Plex successfully plays back every video I own. some that even vlc or quicktime sometimes have trouble playing.


Yeah, Playback. Your and Goobimama's opinion differ though.  What kinda Hardware decoding does GMA X3100 come with? Also, Plex cannot use Hardware decoding IMO.

And during this time I have found out that there could be immense use for the iPod after I buy the Mac. I can connect the mac to a TV and 5.1 speakers and use the iPod as a remote.. A full-fledged HTPC.

The multi-touch screen maybe usable as a trackpad, simulating the multi-touch effects of the New mac on the older macs. There isnt much time before such software becomes available. 
There might be similar uses. Afterall it has WiFi. 

_BTW yash, which mac do you own?_



			
				Pat said:
			
		

> Guys, which is the best software to convert DVDs (or vob files) to mp4 (iPhone format) ?


I wanna know that too. Please.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 12, 2008)

Pat said:


> Guys, which is the best software to convert DVDs (or vob files) to mp4 (iPhone format) ?



VisualHub is your friend.


----------



## Pat (Dec 12, 2008)

^^ Tried already. Dint work with one of my DVDs!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 12, 2008)

It's reincarnation as FilmRedux is coming soon. I think beta is already out. See if you can find it _Somewhere_.


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 12, 2008)

^^ Anything for Windows? I dont have a Mac right now.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 12, 2008)

Anyvideoconverter free version.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 13, 2008)

@Pat

Did you try Mac the Ripper ? Its cut out for DVD rips.


----------



## dinesh72 (Dec 13, 2008)

I bought a new WD hdd and made it TM backup disk with my laptop. When I connect it to my  desktop it is not recognized!! Many times it just refuses to connect. (I just want to browse the content in it). Normally HFS+J should be readable by other macs. Or not? 
Also I tried to connect it to Windows pc with HFS reader. I see the directory structure but nothing inside!
It is working perfectly as a back up disk on MBP.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 13, 2008)

Hardware decoding schmicoding. As long as it plays, it's fine. I can tell you that 1080p video plays back find on a MacBook and that's all that matters. 

Also, the trackpad thing with AirMouse works great. The responsiveness and connectivity is fantastic. 

About my avatar, I'm not a mod anymore so I thought I'd change it. Besides, I hardly post these days so it's not important. 

@Pat: Are you trying to encode directly from a CSS encrypted DVD? Cause it won't work. I'd suggest you give Handbrake a shot. Mactheripper is teh crap. 

@Dinesh: Hmm. Weird. My HFS+ HDD works perfectly on all my macs. For windows you need MacDrive (HFS Explorer is useless in my experience). The 5 days trial should be good enough to tell whether you can access it or not. 

I'd suggest you reformat the hard drive using the desktop, and then connect it to your MBP. Don't know if it will help, but you gotta get this out of the way before it becomes too difficult.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Dec 13, 2008)

din said:


> Please ignore if you already know ..
> 
> There is a free / nice alternative to VMWare
> 
> ...


I tried it quite some time ago and some guys got mad here(no offence!) that I was testing it with Linux!
@IronManForever
Good luck with the mac!


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 13, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> Anyvideoconverter free version.


Thanks.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Hardware decoding schmicoding. As long as it plays, it's fine. I can tell you that 1080p video plays back find on a MacBook and that's all that matters.


To play, it will surely have to get decoded; thats what I wanted to know.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Also, the trackpad thing with AirMouse works great. The responsiveness and connectivity is fantastic.


You mean to say, such thing/software already exists? 
I just guessed about it in my previous post. I said it wouldnt take long before such thing becomes available; and its already there? I'm Genius! 



			
				cooldudie3 said:
			
		

> I tried it quite some time ago and some guys got mad here(no offence!) that I was testing it with Linux!


Others' opinions? Four words => Don't Give a Damn!
Its the BEST free solution available and easily competes with the paid solutions. It also has a feature similar to VMWare Fusion. What else do you need?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Guys, What are the odds that Snow Leopard releases this January, 2009? I think there's some event scheduled for January where Steve Jobs may appear. Maybe we'll see some updates to the iMac? Maybe the Mac Mini will be updated? But I feel there maybe a new Mac coming. As the Mac Mini hasn't been updated much since long, I strongly feel it isnt here to stay..


----------



## goobimama (Dec 15, 2008)

> I think there's some event scheduled for January where Steve Jobs may appear.


LOL! ROFL! TYLS! FSTD! That's the funniest thing I've heard! Thanks for making my day 

(And Sno will be out in June)


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 15, 2008)

> I think there's some event scheduled for January where Steve Jobs may appear.


WHAT is so funny?  I never paid much attention to Apple earlier because of the way they are arrogant about their products, and its normal for me to not know the exact name of the event..


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 15, 2008)

An example of poor web designing skill : 

*img301.imageshack.us/img301/5496/picture1vq8.jpg

Now, the above is not just an example but also my problem. I need to trade on Reliance Money on a daily basis. Last friday everything was okay, now they seem to have redesigned the site and is IE only. What do I do now ?? Developer Menu in Safari doesn't help, same message appears when I use Firefox. Any help ??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 15, 2008)

^^
Crossover

BTW I bought the Applecare Protection Plan for my iMac. Feels so secure!


----------



## din (Dec 15, 2008)

@jamesbond007

That sux  Yes, a site that runs only in IE ? Hmmm they might be living in the past 

Crossove support IE upto ver 6 (does not support 7 / 8 ). So thats sure an option.

Tried ies4osx ? They claim to be supporting even ver 7.0.


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 15, 2008)

> BTW I bought the Applecare Protection Plan for my iMac. Feels so secure!


Exact cost involved?


----------



## Pat (Dec 16, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> Exact cost involved?



Applecare Protection Plan (APP) costs different for different Apple Products. For Macbooks, it costs 12-13k in India and provides you an additional 2 years of warranty (so total 3 years).

However, to activate APP , you just need a code and as such, it can be bought from US or elsewhere. I have seen APP for Macbooks sold for as low as $145 on eBay.com

@All: How do I copy text from a pdf in "Preview" ? When I try to do that, it pastes some garbage characters.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 16, 2008)

I bought it for Rs. 8900/- from Imagine Corner.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 16, 2008)

APP must always be bought from eBay. At least 50% cheaper (and it is very safe if you buy it from a reputed seller).



Pat said:


> Applecare Protection Plan (APP) costs different for different Apple Products. For Macbooks, it costs 12-13k in India and provides you an additional 2 years of warranty (so total 3 years).
> 
> However, to activate APP , you just need a code and as such, it can be bought from US or elsewhere. I have seen APP for Macbooks sold for as low as $145 on eBay.com
> 
> @All: How do I copy text from a pdf in "Preview" ? When I try to do that, it pastes some garbage characters.


Try pasting it without formatting (Command+Option+Shift+V). Must be some font issue. Tried pasting it in TextEdit or something else?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 16, 2008)

My mighty mouse was causing some scrolling issues. Sprayed some collin in there. Working as it should be! I hope the spray doesn't mess up with the mouse hardware


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 16, 2008)

^^ If it's a cleaner, it may mess up the paintwork..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 16, 2008)

Nope it won't. I was talking about the internal stuff.


----------



## Pat (Dec 17, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Try pasting it without formatting (Command+Option+Shift+V). Must be some font issue. Tried pasting it in TextEdit or something else?



I reckon its a font issue. Works for most pdf files, but not the one that matters to me ATM 

*img152.imageshack.us/img152/8774/picture1iw0.png
*img152.imageshack.us/img152/picture1iw0.png/1/w320.png


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 17, 2008)

^^
Use Skitch for image hosting dude! Get rid of the Imageshack crap. Skitch gives a royal look to your images.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Dec 17, 2008)

Man Skitch is awesome! And it is totally supported!
Here's one I made from Skitch:
*img.skitch.com/20081217-s5b89ugd4r23g583367tncy9j.jpg


----------



## goobimama (Dec 17, 2008)

Pat said:


> I reckon its a font issue. Works for most pdf files, but not the one that matters to me ATM
> 
> *img152.imageshack.us/img152/8774/picture1iw0.png
> *img152.imageshack.us/img152/picture1iw0.png/1/w320.png


Well have you tried OCR'ing it? If you want I can do it for you and send it back.


----------



## Pat (Dec 18, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Well have you tried OCR'ing it? If you want I can do it for you and send it back.



I just learnt a new thing today. There are 2 levels of protection for pdf files. One which requires a password to open it and other which disables copying/editing/printing/searching the contents in the pdf. In my case, its the 2nd scenario. So, OCR is the only option for me now. I will try it out soon.


----------



## dinesh72 (Dec 20, 2008)

my mbp is in sync with mobileme but I can not sync imac. when i go to mobileme pref, sync now option is disabled! how do i enable this option? i want mbp, imac and mobile me in sync.


----------



## yash (Dec 21, 2008)

wow! I've been away for far too long. Just to satisfy people's curiosity, I have a 15 inch macbook pro with 2.16 GHZ processor.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 21, 2008)

Anyone paying attention to the new update to Mac Mini rumors, somehow due to the easy predictability of Apple, it seems it is going to be based on nVidia Ion platform.


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 22, 2008)

^^ Easy predictability of Apple?  That's because of the overwhelming number of predicters! And apple user-base is narrow, almost everyone is at speculations. And the ratio of Apple's well-informed users to noobs is good. Somebody is bound to get right!

Added: And nvidia Ion? Looks like its gonna be an Atom Exclusive. I do not think Mac Mini will be based around an Atom processor!


----------



## superczar (Dec 22, 2008)

Ben away for a while..
Apple picked up my DOA (albeit a very minor issue) Macbook two weeks ago
And they sent me a spanking new machine which reached me 5 days after the old one was picked up 

Now just need to get my ACP transferred to the new system (+1 to Goobi's suggestion, after buying it on eBay + the live.com offer, it cost me ~6K)


----------



## cooldudie3 (Dec 23, 2008)

^^New Machine?! Wow that's just awesome!


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 23, 2008)

@Superczar..
Can you post your own small review of the thing?


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 25, 2008)

--------------------------

Guys. I have decided to wait till Macworld Expo 09. Maybe something is gonna happen and I will be regretting for not waiting. 
My list of queries.

1. I heard *Macs are cheaper in Delhi* because of lower tax rates?
2. What is the price of the *new 13' Macbook* in Delhi? 

*www.apple.co.in/store/flash/macbook/macbook.html
- The above link says that the base Aluminum Macbook is Rs 72,910 tax "exclusive"?
- It also says that the White Macbook costs Rs 56,580 tax "exclusive"?

So, is that the price that is offered at Apple's _Imagine_ Stores? The Apple website says way more than what you guys told!


----------



## goobimama (Dec 25, 2008)

You can get an Aluminium MacBook at an Imagine Store for 75k 'tax inclusive'. The while MacBook is 57k or so with tax. We however got our Combo drive MacBook for 46k, brand new. 

Nothing 'notebook' is going to happen at Macworld, I'm definite. They aren't going to refresh their MacBook line. The only possibility is Apple jumping the netbook game, which I don't see happening right now.

You can get an Aluminium MacBook at an Imagine Store for 75k 'tax inclusive'. The while MacBook is 57k or so with tax. We however got our Combo drive MacBook for 46k, brand new. 

Nothing 'notebook' is going to happen at Macworld, I'm definite. They aren't going to refresh their MacBook line. The only possibility is Apple jumping the netbook game, which I don't see happening right now.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hello people, Merry Christmas to you all and with that I got yet another disaster story from my side. Suddenly for no reason at all my MagSafe Power Adapter seems to have given up on me!! Everything was working fine and then suddenly I saw my MacBook running out of charge, I checked the Power Adapter, it was switched on but wasnt charging, I checked in the AC socket it was fine, I tried other sockets, all were fine, except that my Power Adapter wasnt charging at all.

So what are my options now, should I get it repaired or purchase a new one.
Right now I dont even have a computer, so I got some difficult time ahead. 2008 was a disaster for me lets see if 2009 has something to offer.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Dec 26, 2008)

They won't do anything about the notebook line, they just released the new ones. But maybe something to do with the iMac, Mac Mini or Mac Pro.


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 26, 2008)

goobimama said:
			
		

> You can get an Aluminium MacBook at an Imagine Store for 75k 'tax inclusive'. The while MacBook is 57k or so with tax. We however got our Combo drive MacBook for 46k, brand new.
> 
> Nothing 'notebook' is going to happen at Macworld, I'm definite. They aren't going to refresh their MacBook line. The only possibility is Apple jumping the netbook game, which I don't see happening right now.


1. 75k for Aluminum Macbook? My goodness. Its much more expensive when compared to US Prices.  And thats without the 2.4GHz Illuminated Keyboard Model!

2. Combo Drive Model for 46k! Was that for the Smoking Apples team?

I think I have to forget about the UniBody Macbook. Too Expensive for me!



			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> Hello people, Merry Christmas to you all and with that I got yet another disaster story from my side. Suddenly for no reason at all my MagSafe Power Adapter seems to have given up on me!! Everything was working fine and then suddenly I saw my MacBook running out of charge, I checked the Power Adapter, it was switched on but wasnt charging, I checked in the AC socket it was fine, I tried other sockets, all were fine, except that my Power Adapter wasnt charging at all.


Maybe something wrong with the Macbook's Magsafe Connector?



			
				cooldudie3 said:
			
		

> They won't do anything about the notebook line, they just released the new ones. But maybe something to do with the iMac, Mac Mini or Mac Pro.


My personal speculations;
iMac => Nvidia Graphics in all models.
MacMini => Updated with Unibody and nVidia GFx, more RAM, better Proccy.
MacPro => I don't know much about the current generation High End Hardware.. Never concerned about those out of budget things that are to drool over.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 26, 2008)

> 2. Combo Drive Model for 46k! Was that for the Smoking Apples team?


I did also get a bottle of wine and cake this christmas


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 27, 2008)

goobimama said:
			
		

> I did also get a bottle of wine and cake this christmas


Macboys are known for their sense of Humour.


----------



## prasadvenkatraman (Dec 29, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> Hello people, Merry Christmas to you all and with that I got yet another disaster story from my side. Suddenly for no reason at all my MagSafe Power Adapter seems to have given up on me!! Everything was working fine and then suddenly I saw my MacBook running out of charge, I checked the Power Adapter, it was switched on but wasnt charging, I checked in the AC socket it was fine, I tried other sockets, all were fine, except that my Power Adapter wasnt charging at all.
> 
> So what are my options now, should I get it repaired or purchase a new one.
> Right now I dont even have a computer, so I got some difficult time ahead. 2008 was a disaster for me lets see if 2009 has something to offer.



Had the same problem.  Can't repair the 85W Magsafe. At least that is what I was told, because it is a single moulded case.  Got a new one in Nov and that lasted 15 days before it packed up.  Imagine Stores did replace it under warranty but it normally takes them at least 7 days as NO ONE seems to stock the adaptors.  Checked with all resellers in Mumbai, Pune, Goa and Bangalore.


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 29, 2008)

Guys, are we gonna see yearly updates to iLife, iWork and other stuff? 

I am gonna buy iWork (basically for Keynote!) but I do have alternatives if iWork 09 is coming soon!

BTW, we just crossed 8000 posts in this thread!


----------



## yash (Dec 29, 2008)

Woooot for 8K+ posts. 

And here's wishing Aryayush a happy journey and all the best at macworld from everyone here.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 29, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> Macboys are known for their sense of Humour.


Uh, while that may be, I did get a bottle of wine and a fancy cake this christmas. "From Apple Goa" said the icing on the cake.



IronManForever said:


> Guys, are we gonna see yearly updates to iLife, iWork and other stuff?
> 
> I am gonna buy iWork (basically for Keynote!) but I do have alternatives if iWork 09 is coming soon!
> 
> BTW, we just crossed 8000 posts in this thread!


I'd say these suites generally follow an 18 month cycle. Which makes em ripe for a Macworld announcement.


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 30, 2008)

[offtopic]
^ BTW, you got a job? Or are you a student? 
And what about SA, are you the founder? Or you a freelancer?


----------



## goobimama (Dec 30, 2008)

Freelancing. Plus founder of SA. Graduated in Philosophy and Political Science.


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 30, 2008)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Freelancing. Plus founder of SA. Graduated in Philosophy and Political Science.


Graduate? In British terms? OR American Terms?


----------



## iMav (Dec 30, 2008)

goobimama said:


> "From Apple Goa" said the icing on the cake.


Pics or it never happened.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 31, 2008)

@manan: I thought I'd post a twitpic on twitter, but then forgot about it. The pic was still there in my iPhone library though. Here goes 

*img.skitch.com/20081230-chmip7n9af5au1k3cfyeh47gnt.preview.jpg

@IronMan: In Indian terms.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Dec 31, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> Guys, are we gonna see yearly updates to iLife, iWork and other stuff?
> 
> I am gonna buy iWork (basically for Keynote!) but I do have alternatives if iWork 09 is coming soon!
> 
> BTW, we just crossed 8000 posts in this thread!



There should be a yearly update but is around 12 months away from the release date of iWork 08. 

Congrats for the 8000th post! We should reach the 10000th post milestone in a few months.


----------



## iMav (Dec 31, 2008)

goobimama said:


> @manan: I thought I'd post a twitpic on twitter, but then forgot about it. The pic was still there in my iPhone library though. Here goes
> 
> *img.skitch.com/20081230-chmip7n9af5au1k3cfyeh47gnt.preview.jpg
> 
> @IronMan: In Indian terms.


*frowns for not receiving any cake from you_know_who*


----------



## hellknight (Jan 1, 2009)

A very Happy New Year to all you guys.. me busy with my B.Tech exams.. so forum is down for me right now.. will be back after 1-2 weeks..


----------



## yash (Jan 2, 2009)

Just what, 4 more days for macworld? That's HAPPY NEW YEAR to us macboys!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 3, 2009)

I am the most unfortunate soul ever, I still have to purchase MagSafe Power Adapter for my MacBook and worse still  I dont have any computer with me and I am too busy to visit internet cafes. Am I gonna miss MacWorld 2009!! Cant say yet!!


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 3, 2009)

Some things I know NOT..

- When's Macworld starting? Tomorrow?
- What happens the 3-4 days Macworld Expo is held?
- Are all products released the same day? I gues not.
- I'm on Windows currently. How do I get Live updates on the happenings? RSS? Which Website?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jan 4, 2009)

^^
www.macworld.com is the place I look for info. Though it may not be for other ppl.
Yep, it's starting  tmr. in San Francisco time. 

If you have ipod touch, you can download the iMacworld app. You can find out about exhibitors. And chat.
Here's the link


----------



## iMav (Jan 4, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> - When's Macworld starting? Tomorrow?


Yes.


IronManForever said:


> - What happens the 3-4 days Macworld Expo is held?


Its an exhibition & promotional/informative event, wher companies show their stuff & can even have seminars etc. A normal exhibition basically but only half eaten apple products allowed.


IronManForever said:


> - Are all products released the same day? I gues not.


Depends on the manufacturer.


IronManForever said:


> - I'm on Windows currently. How do I get Live updates on the happenings? RSS? Which Website?


Smoking Apples, I assume we will be having our live chat during the event this time as well.


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 4, 2009)

@iMav. Thanks 

~~Guys~~ 
Where the hell are all of ya? If someone can, please post updates here too. Im getting desperate on whats happening. Isnt Ayush out there at MacWorldSanFransisco?

Nothing at Smoking Apples as of yet. 

I should be on steroids! 

PS: Where in Smoking Apples can we chat live? I see nothing!


----------



## iMav (Jan 5, 2009)

Hmmm ... Giz says the live blog will be on the 6th so theres still time. I'm also waiting for the stupid cat-man put publish something on SA.


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 5, 2009)

^ I can sense deep respect for Apple.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 5, 2009)

Don't worry. It's gonna be there. You won't even have to look  (And thanks for being there in advance!)

Update: Smoking Apples Macworld 09 Live Chat. Be there.


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 5, 2009)

*takes a peek*


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 5, 2009)

Here it is, what many of us already know. The Rumour Roundup for Macworld Expo which is just a coule of hours away..

*Macworld San Francisco 2009 Rumor Roundup*


> With Macworld San Francisco 2009 (MWSF) beginning next week, MacRumors provides this Rumor Roundup as a summary of major rumors circulating around the Mac Web before the event...


Read More...

Some that I can bet on, based on the information I've assorted the past few days.
- Mac Mini 
- 17" Macbook Pro
- iLife/iWork update

Though I do have an intuition indicating something else is up their sleeves, this time.


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 7, 2009)

> Some that I can bet on, based on the information I've assorted the past few days.
> - Mac Mini
> - 17" Macbook Pro
> - iLife/iWork update


Ya all see that? I got two of'em right! 
Silly for Apple to NOT update the Mac Mini. Maybe it'll be dropped? (Did someone tell it had GMA 950 GFx?) Or maybe the buyers of the Mini dont really need the power and it is serving the market fine? 
Most of the netbooks as well as nettops like Asus EEE Box arent even half as good as it is anyways. I think Mac Mini will get a chance at WWDC. 

Is this the worst Macworld ever? This was the first that I witnessed actively. And the last from Apple, ironic.
Sure, the changes that have occurred are phenomenal, like DRM free music store, like Faces and Places in iPhoto; and other changed to the iLife suite. Like the new iWork, iLife cloud. 

But nothing hardware set me off. The Macbook Pro 17" wasnt of any intrest to me anyways.
(Does anyone feel sorry for Aayush? Arya, Macworld Author(?) and our very honoured Macboy who travelled all the way to San Fransico from Siliguri?)
--------------

* Guys, when will the Indian Stores have the updated Macs with iLife 09? How much time will it take?


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 7, 2009)

Anywhere between 20 to 50 days.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 8, 2009)

Personally, I'm happy that this event was more focussed on software than hardware. Sure Apple releases new notebooks and iMacs, but I'm still using my trusty old iMac and will continue to do so for some time to come. Software on the other hand (which is what Apple is best at) we can all use and try out. And I hear watching the keynote changes your whole perspective of the whole macworld keynote. Bloody thing is 1.8GB though…


----------



## iMav (Jan 8, 2009)

The demos would be good to see happening not having to see stills of them being posted. Nevertheless this was certainly one of the most boring keynotes. I don't blame Phil Schiller. Steve Jobs tricked him with crap stuff to demo while keeping the good gadgets for himself to show off at some other event later.


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 8, 2009)

Wait. What's with this talk of the keynote being all boring and uninteresting? Sure, the keynote didn't have that 'whoa' factor with no sparkling new hardware being announced, but the keynote is nowhere near being called 'boring'. I've seen about 43 minutes of the keynote video and I'm blown away by iMovie '09 features and the way Randy Ubillos demoed it. The Precision Editor and Video Stabilizer are genius. Heck iMovie now has an 'Advanced Mode' that enables cut-outs and even 'Green Screen' features for you.


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 8, 2009)

^^ Err.. does it imply that iMovie 08 is crap? Image stabilization is one thing I'd want..


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 8, 2009)

If I were to die, I'd make sure I provide my invaluable feedback to Jobs himself that iMovie '08 was a disaster that they came up with. Sure, it's a great product for the moms and dads that want to edit a video for their son, but you can't take something like iMovie HD and turn it into iMovie '08. No sir.


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 8, 2009)

<me wants to wait till the MacBooks here get updated with iLife 09>

Guys I want an advice. I am greatful to thee(read Steve Jobs) for not doing away with the White MacBook this Macworld. Its been a while I planned to buy it. 
Why not the new one?
- Bit expensive. 
- I am not demanding in terms of Power, I just need it for the Mac feel.
- Trust me, I think the newer one stands no chance against the white one when coming to looks <slim doesn't add up>. Personal opinion, eh?

I'll upgrade the memory to full capacity of 4 GB if need be.

If I wait, I might want to wait again for Snow Leopard. So maybe I should buy right away? .. Right away stands for 10 days in this case.. d

{waiting}


----------



## goobimama (Jan 8, 2009)

Trust you about the way your personal taste? Anyway, we bought the white MacBook (for dad) which is working just fine. I'd say get your MacBook now itself. What's the point in waiting for Sno? They're not going to upgrade any of that hardware for Sno, so there's no point in waiting.

iMovie 08 IMO was a starting foundation for a new UI. Apple knew that it wasn't as powerful as iMovie HD, so they kept that as a free download for iLife users. Once the stage is set, iMovie 09 seems to have completely taken over the home and semi pro video editing landscape. Well, at least I feel it has, considering that I haven't even used iMovie 09. 

The best is yet to come…


----------



## yash (Jan 8, 2009)

I still don't own a camcorder. I would have gone out and bought a Sanyo Xacti or panasonic SDR-SW20 but they don't shoot in high def. So for me, the most exciting product right now is iphoto 09. I was really impressed by face recognition in picasaweb. and flickr has supported geolocating photos for a long time now. So to see those two features finally appear in a desktop app for the mac is a JOY!


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 8, 2009)

@goobimama .. Okay, I'll be at it. I dont know, Im confused a bit, but this will go with time. 
_I thought you had an iBook? _


----------



## goobimama (Jan 9, 2009)

We still have an iBook, but the battery has died so it's basically a desktop machine now. Mom uses it. We bought a new MacBook (white) in November for 46k. Combo drive one. 'tis cool.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jan 10, 2009)

Other than this Keynote, anything else interesting? I read somewhere about this Modbook Pro thing.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 10, 2009)

How much will iLife 09 cost once it hits the stores?
/me wants 'teh original'!


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 10, 2009)

$79 by the end of January or Just above Rs. 5000 when it hits India. Rest assured, you'll hear about the Indian prices on Smoking Apples.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 10, 2009)

How much will iLife 09 cost once it hits the stores?
/me wants 'teh original'!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 10, 2009)

Heyy people I am back on my Mac!! My MacBook warranty expired in Sept'08 but when but when my friend couldn't find  MagSafe Power Adapter in any shops, he took my damaged one to an iStore. The guy at the iStore asked for my Mac S/N number and apparently (to my shock/surprise) the guy said that although the Mac's warranty expired, the MagSafe was still under warranty!! He replaced it a week and saved my 6000/-. 

Unfortunately for me the friend who took my Adapter is non-techy, so he couldn't verify the warranty thing. I think I should now take my Hard drive which was damaged couple of months back and get a new one, I think its covered too!!
I didn't purchase AppleCare Protection Plan so how come I got the MagSafe Power Adapter replaced under warranty ?? Any one any ideas ?? 
----------

Saw the MacWorld 2009 Keynote in iTunes and I must say the keynote wasn't disappointing as was reported here and many other places on the internet. What was disappointing was we didn't get to see a new surprise product other than the 17 inch beauty, which only few can afford 

Events in iPhoto'08 was great but Faces and Places in iPhoto'09 will have little use however interesting they look. I will upgrade to iPhoto'09 but Adobe Bridge CS4 is a gem of an App and will use it for managing the Dig Cam.

I have spent weeks editing my Brother's wedding footage in iMovie'08. I managed to create a good wedding movie but the work was painful, especially chopping the clips, inserting small portions of videos in between clips. The demo of iMovie'09 simply amazed me, its simplicity is mind-blowing. FCS is not for me, iMovie'09 is cut out for me and me only!! 

iWork.com is a nice start. iWork'09 looks good too.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 10, 2009)

Bridge? *Bridge?* Bridge?! BRIDGE?! BRIDGE?!

Bridge? *Bridge?* Bridge?! BRIDGE?! BRIDGE?!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 10, 2009)

^^^ What ?? You don't like Bridge ?? I've used iPhoto'08 for 1 year with my Dig Cams, I had great experience with it, during the same time I tried Bridge CS3 but it never fascinated me. Now the iPhoto'09 has little improvement over 08 while the Adobe Bridge CS4 is a stunner. I will definitely upgrade to iPhoto'09 and use it extensively but for serious photo management I'll bet on Bridge


----------



## Pat (Jan 11, 2009)

One question: Is it mandatory to use Apple remote for FrontRow (and other things) ? Is it possible to, like, make normal IR Remotes work on my MacBook ?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 11, 2009)

@Azeem: You are a lost cause. Anyway, have you tried Aperture or Lightroom for management? If iPhoto doesn't satisfy your needs, those two definitely will.

@Pat: I guess those universal remotes will, but why would you? There are specialised remotes available though (Keyspan being one of them) that work with the Mac IR.


----------



## yash (Jan 11, 2009)

@azeem are you kidding me? Bridge for photo management? Like Goobimama said.. Aperture or Lightroom 2 all the way! But It sucks really that neither have as good a support for geotagging as iphoto 09.

Right now, my workflow involves with tagging each photo with Canada>Ontario>oakville>College/home/etc.. and then I use a plugin to geotag the photos so that they show up on the map in flickr. But Can't do anything with them inside of lightroom itself. I also tag each person's name manually in a photo. 

iPhoto 09 will change all that. And I can't wait to get my hands on that software!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 11, 2009)

@Milind, yash,
I've tried Aperture, its really great but on a 13 inch screen, it looks like its been hammered from both sides to fit in. Just have a look at Aperture on a 13 inch MacBook, everything looks so small. May be customizing the workspace may do the trick but I haven't tried that and more over Bridge gets installed with PS. I haven't tried Lightroom and I'll let you know once I try it.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jan 11, 2009)

^^ Seriously, Bridge is disgusting. I've used it on a PC and it just doesn't suit my taste.
I don't see why iPhoto can't do what you want it to do. It's awesome!


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 11, 2009)

Just today i noticed that the calendar icon in my iPod showed the actual date! Wondered for a moment, why does Apple give this level of attention to small things? There are other overlooked areas where attention is required.
I wouldnt mind the calendar icon feature being absent..  Anyways.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 11, 2009)

Seems like none of you know how to use Adobe Bridge properly for Image Management. It is one really heavy application & relies on external Adobe application for editing, this is the only reason I am still using ACDSee, but if you use Adobe Bridge the way it should be used for Image Management, trust me you will leave iPhoto 50% easily.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 12, 2009)

Tell me Gx, apart from Bridge sucking by itself, how am I supposed to get my photos in my systemwide media library, front row, iPhone, MM web gallery. Bridge is useful for storing stock photography, graphics, and textures since you want to use them with Adobe applications. When it comes to personal snaps, there's nothing like using iPhoto. 

I'm not saying iPhoto should be used for professional uses, no way. For that there's Lightroom or Aperture. But not Bridge.


----------



## yash (Jan 17, 2009)

Exactly. even professional photographers don't use Bridge as their primary photo management/cataloging application. 

@gxsaurav have you ever seen a single episode of photoshopuserTV?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jan 17, 2009)

Goobimama has a point. iPhoto 09 can now even post to Flickr and Facebook!


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 21, 2009)

If somebody has been curious all the time, I did not get the white macbook I was looking for. My dad did not give that kinda money.. 
 
.
..
Actually what happened is, my dad said, 'go and spend some more!'.. So I got the unibody aluminum one. 2.0 GHz one.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 21, 2009)

^^^jealous!!


----------



## Pat (Jan 21, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> If somebody has been curious all the time, I did not get the white macbook I was looking for. My dad did not give that kinda money..
> 
> .
> ..
> Actually what happened is, my dad said, 'go and spend some more!'.. So I got the unibody aluminum one. 2.0 GHz one.



Congrats man..You now have one of the best notebooks in the world (apart from having one of the best dads in the world  )
Welcome to the Club


----------



## goobimama (Jan 22, 2009)

@IronMan: You are a very lucky guy. Actually, I'm the lucky one. For you would have definitely killed me if you had bought the white MacBook now. Especially when this has arrived.


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 22, 2009)

I went to katmandu via flight to get the mac. We had a nice infotech fair going out here. And things were at discounted prices. Though yeah, the flight fare did add up, the price was good enough.

One dealer offered me the Macbook for 1,20,000 which comes to exactly 75k Indian currency. (factor of 1.6)
Other dealer there had it for 1,25,000!

My dealer imported Macs from singapore. They offered me 2year warranty on everything (mac, battery, adapter). Apple does not have such a plan, I'm thinking the warranty is handled locally. Good enough..

The  2.4ghz 250 gb illuminated keyboard one was priced at 1,44,000 which comes to 90,000k indian. With 2yr warranty, its even better than at Apple's Indian stores.
-------------

The white macbook was a good buy at 92,000 but not from my dealer. 
I've been thinking all the while I should've bought it. It really looked great!! And it doesn't look fat even when the new one is at its side..

Then I thought about the unibody enclosure, 2gb DDR3 ram, 9400m graphics and the fact that my dealer had 2yr warranty plan and made my mind, it was all impulsive..
-------------

It was easy sailing, I did not even notice it had a manual! 
I installed windows vista and it runs okay. The trackpad drivers suck though.

I expected better graphics performance than what it has actually shown. Still the games other than ones like Crysis run pretty well. Just played NFS Underground ar mid settings and it looks gorgeous!
Crysis warhead runs at minimum+ at native resolution.

I bought a Logitech Alto Express notebook stand along with Logitech Keyboard and Mouse. The mouse sucks in Mac OS but it runs good in Vista. At small distances and low speed, mouse gets erratic, but runs fine when you use it quick/fast. Why? It says it supports Macs too.

I have got fairly used to the OS, and learned a couple of commands. A lot of power lies in the keyboard shortcuts. And you need the keyboard more than you do in Windows.
I'll perhaps uninstall windows soon, otherwise I won't be able to learn the Mac way. 
I need a good mouse that works flawlessly but the Mighty mouse is a tad expensive. This is severly hampering my experience..

I also got a USB hub as there are only
2 ports which is too less and they removed firewire! At least an extra port would do some justice..
----------

I so far have nothing installed other than the preinstalled bundle and this crazy accounting app called Squirell.
Can you guys give me a list of must-have free apos I should install?
I know a handful;
- quicksilver
- neoffice/openoffice
- VirtualBox

??

@jamesbond007. This is my only thing that someone could be jealous of.. And my only Big purchase for years maybe? 

@Pat. The dad part touched me.. 

@goobimama. Can you help me with the apps?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 22, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> @goobimama. Can you help me with the apps?



Oh c'mn boy shoot your queries!! Like I said earlier we like to play 'GOD'


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 23, 2009)

^ Um.. there are a couple of queries in my previous post itself..

1. What would happen if I try to insert a small size cd/dvd into the slot-loading drive?
2. I recently got a CDMA R-UIM card for internet. I need an modem/adapter which connects to USB port and allows me to use the internet via the cdma network. All in Mac OSX. Any help here?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 23, 2009)

^^^
1) Don't do it!! I inserted a small DVD of my camcorder once and I had to perform a Bypass surgery to eject it!!

2) Internet with mobiles is definitely possible on Mac but as I  haven't tried it I have no I idea. If I weren't busy I'd have definitely googled for you. Other guys here know the solution..


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 23, 2009)

^ thanks

Actually I want a *USB CDMA Modem*. Thats it. We get many of those for PCs. But I doubt they have Mac drivers.

Few more.

1) My Logitech *mouse isnt working well* on Mac OS X. I have said in earlier posts about its erracticness. And it is fine on Windows.

2) My 1 GB microSD Memory card has gone corrupt. The Mac says it does not recognise it. My mobile says it needs to be reformatted. But I have important data out there. How do I try to *recover my data* from the Mac? Any free software? 

3) In iTunes, you have to authorize computers so that you can use downloaded content on it. I authorised my Windows PC. Now I reformatted it. When I installed iTunes and signed in, and authorised again, one authorisation was already gone. How do I *deauthorise the previous Windows PC installation* now? Its the same PC, and one authorisation gone in vain. I have only 2 remaining. 

4) Umm. I need some games. Names of free as well as paid games for a Mac?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 23, 2009)

1. Try SteerMouse. You might not be used to the OS X mouse acceleration.
2. Don't know about free software, but data recovery apps are there.
3. Once all five are filled up, you can deauthorize them all. Until that happens you can't remote deauthorize.
4. Frenzic? There aren't many 3D games for the Mac. Call of Duty and a few others come to mind. 
5. iWork. Things. EventBox. CoverSutra (free for today!). Of course, you need to let us know what you _want_ to do, and only then can we recommend stuff.

6) Most USB stick based CDMA modems work with OS X. It's not the simplest way, but it's possible. Not sure what you have though.


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 23, 2009)

1. Thanks for Steermouse, will try.
2. Coversutra? What for and why free? Checking out.
3. I have not yet bought a USB CDMA Modem. I have to buy one, cheap and best and one that works with Mac OS.

4. I needed 3d games to tell my friends that Macs have games too, they call me insane for buying it. noobs! 

5. Yes, I should tell you guys what I want to do and then it will be easier for you to recommend software. But I am out learning thing, exploring what all can be done. Something that Mac rocks at. So I needed to know some great apps. Thanks anyways!
----

Nice websites I got looking for Free / Open Source Softwares..

Open Source Mac => Nice and simple. 
FreeSMUG => A bit more content.

---
Dont know how to take it, Apple just updated the White Macbook to whatever I ever needed, wanted. Anyways, life goes on.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 23, 2009)

I can help you out with Mac games and the friends who call you insane have seriously no idea of what you own.
First you need to know the basics. EA and Cider are working on developing games for Macintosh platform. Cider is a software which emulated Windows games on Mac. Although there is a wealth of native games too.
Let's start then:
1.Need For Speed Carbon ciderport,runs very well on my 24" iMac with all eye candy on.
2.Tomb Raider Anniversary,fully native for Mac OS X.
3.Urban Terror,counter strike-type game,even better,free,open-source and fun. I also play it on Vista and we have a thread for all Urban Terror players in the gaming section.
4.Call Of Duty 4 Modern Warfare,fully native masterpiece form Activision. I tried out on my Bro's 20" iMac and it performed comparatively better on Mac OS X Leopard than XP on the same machine. Burn your friends' eyes with this baby!
5.GTA San Andreas,another cider port which works as it should. Don't expect much out of it but your MacBook may pull it out with every setting maxed out.
6.Spore. Dunno much,never tried,seems good fun.
7.Unreal Tournament 2004. Need one say more?
8.Warcraft 3: Reign of Chaos and Frozen throne,never played them either but you must give them a shot if you like strategy games.
9.Neverwinter nights. Again a strategy game.
10.Sims 2,ciderport,utterly boring but many like it. So may you.

These are all the games I recommend,for more info here."]here[/URL].


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 24, 2009)

^^
Wow, thats pretty good. 
I can deduce that Cider is similar to running games on Linux with WINE/Cedega(commercial fork)?

In windows, I have seen the MacBook handling games well, FIFA 09 maxed out at native. But the lappy heats up alot while gaming. 
I like strategy games also. I also like Sims. 

BTW ceck the url..
-----------

I registered for Coversutra, thanks goobimama.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 24, 2009)

It's Goobi btw. 

And by the way, gaming on the Mac? That's like trying to do productive work on a PC!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 25, 2009)

goobimama said:


> And by the way, gaming on the Mac? That's like trying to do productive work on a PC!



Ahem Ahem ...


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 25, 2009)

There aren't many who like the looks of this macbook compared to white one, Isn't  it? Apart from diehard apple fanboys, that is.
I mean it looks too much like a pc notebook, and I lose the advantage of exclusivity.

One of my friends was complaining it looked too simple!
He was like 'We can't say anything as you're the geek, but this looks too plain (imagine someone complaining simplicity!) Also 2usb ports, no card reader; what's so special?' 
I said, 'gimme a break! I just bought it! I mean seriously, how many ports you gonna need when you're on the go? For home, I have a hub.. And card reader, why do I need it? I have bluetooth, WiFi which are good enough for all that comes upon me. I also have a USB card reader if I ever need it.

In the forum here we have linboys, winboys, macboys.. yet there's understanding despite some big quarrels and it fun!

In my case, I think I should not care to explain them, even though they are among my best friends..


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 25, 2009)

BTW IronMan what is your equation with the Hulk ??


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 25, 2009)

^ I'm stronger. Expecially after the unibody upgrade. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------

*What I think of the OS X mouse acceleration.*

Since I bought my mac, my experience has been marred time and again by the way OS X handled my Logitech USB mouse. I tried it with the other mice that I owned, all in vain. It just did not work. It felt as if I was using it on mud. 

Increasing the tracking speed may sound like the immediate solution, and it sems to compensate somewhat. And thats it, it just 'seems' to compensate but does not actually.

After goobi dropped a hint, I sat down google-ing. I found out that many users had these kinda problems. Not just ones who switched from Windows. I have used many OSes till date and have never had to take things like these into consideration. 

It is interesting to note that things were different in the Mac OS 9 days. Mouse acceleration curve was much better then, more intuitive. But out of nowhere, Apple thought of going different with its OS X. And this is what we have since.

Now there are users who did not feel any difference. There are those who feel this is better. And there are users like me for whom this is simply not workable. It is simply NOT a thing to get used to, you simply cannot get used to this without getting mad. It is very inaccurate for users like me. And after a few minutes, I have pain all over my forearm and wrist, because of trying to compensate for the OS's behaviour. And yes, users like me exist. 

It is not one of those Windowsy habits that you guys must be thinking. No, I have used Ubuntu, openSUSE, Fedora, Mandriva, FreeBSD, OpenSolaris and none have this kind of variation. 

Isnt it quite obvious, if one has used it for over a week and is not getting used to it? Isnt it downright a 'problem'? 

Luckily, this has been so for 8 years or so, and we have solutions. Sharewares like USB Overdrive (the Guiltyware?), Steermouse both of which are powerful but expensive for what they do. Should I pay 20$ for just tweaking mouse acceleration? Of course, for me it will be a big change, but on the software level, its a minor thing. Steermouse is a time limited trial. I hear USB Overdrive isnt, I have yet to check out.

Another 'free' solution is MouseFix. It is a very basic app. Just changes some strings in the mouse driver which is 'bad' as the author says, maybe to popularise the tweak. This solution does not have an option of customisable presets, but I havent tried it to be certain. 

No good free solution is available that I know of, as of yet. I'd want something that allows me to change the acceleration of mouse just like the tracking speed in 'System Preferences'.

I'm off to check if USB Overdrive is not time limited, and have just downloaded MouseFix. Meanwhile let us hope that the curve is smoothened out in the next iteration of Mac OS. Better still, We'd want an option to change mouse acceleration along with tracking speed in the Preferences. That'd do good for all I believe.

_What dya think, good enough for a blog entry?_


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 29, 2009)

Guess what  I am busy doing ??

*img230.imageshack.us/img230/5949/picture2qr0.jpg

Oh I am lovin' it, wish there was 'Kiss to Confirm' and not 'Click to Confirm'


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 29, 2009)

^^ Duh! ..  
--------------------------
Few stupid questions.. 

Guys, any idea when Leopard 10.5.7 update will arrive?
What will happen if someone applies 10.5.7 update over 10.5.5 directly?
Why does my MacBook have 10.5.5 update? I think 10.5.6 was available when the unibody macbooks were out?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 29, 2009)

@IronMan: I haven't used the Mac with a logitech mouse, so I can't say. But OS X's acceleration is definitely different from windows. With Windows it is more immediate, jerky. On OS X, there's a pick up and slow down of the cursor.

Can you get used to it? If you keep thinking about it, no. If you just keep using it without knowing that such things as acceleration exist, it is definitely something you can get used to. You can also use a mouse on Windows without any problems later on. It's like riding a bike with gears on the left side and then switching over to an Enfield with the gears on the right. After a point of time you don't think about either. 

If this bothers you a lot, I'd say SteerMouse is your solution. Did you give the trial a spin?


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 30, 2009)

goobimama said:
			
		

> @IronMan: I haven't used the Mac with a logitech mouse, so I can't say. But OS X's acceleration is definitely different from windows. With Windows it is more immediate, jerky. On OS X, there's a pick up and slow down of the cursor.
> 
> Can you get used to it? If you keep thinking about it, no. If you just keep using it without knowing that such things as acceleration exist, it is definitely something you can get used to. You can also use a mouse on Windows without any problems later on. It's like riding a bike with gears on the left side and then switching over to an Enfield with the gears on the right. After a point of time you don't think about either.
> 
> If this bothers you a lot, I'd say SteerMouse is your solution. Did you give the trial a spin?


NO!! not after all that I've written! I know you didnt read it.

Yes, I did try steermouse. It does seem to improve. But I am having a hard time caliberating it to the best settings. I have not been able to match it with my Windows PC. 

If you pay attention, OS X one is actually jerky. I can actually map the whole acceleration curve.. The mouse moves very slow at first, and when user tries to compensate for it by moving faster, it overshoots the target. That actually, is whats jerky. 

Its not everyone who faces these problems. And yeah, its not that I cannot manage it at all, but its irritating. Maybe its what you said, I'm paying much more attention to it than I should. 

<I'm thinking of getting Apple Keyboard and Mighty Mouse along with a good 22" Full HD display. That way my setup would be complete.. or maybe not..  >


----------



## goobimama (Jan 30, 2009)

Your MacBook shipped with 10.5.5. You can directly upgrade to 10.5.7, when it arrives.

As for the mouse-issue, I haven't used a logitech whatever mouse so I can't say. I did notice some jerky movement when I was forced to use an iBall lazer mouse though (I know that's not the case here). However note that the Mighty Mouse is a love-hate thing. Some people just can't stand the prick. The ball also gets dirty. I like the prick though, but that might just be fanboy-speak. 

And I don't think you get full HD 22" displays. Or do you?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 30, 2009)

Full HD monitors start from 24".
@Ironman Did you try any of the games that I mentioned?


----------



## Pat (Jan 30, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> Its not everyone who faces these problems. And yeah, its not that I cannot manage it at all, but its irritating.



To be honest, I never ever felt any difference in mouse movement on Leopard.


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 30, 2009)

^ I trust you.  Everyone is born different though, and I just maybe among them. 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Your MacBook shipped with 10.5.5. You can directly upgrade to 10.5.7, when it arrives.


Good. I do not have a good internet connection, so downloading the 10.5.6 was something I did not wish to do.


			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> As for the mouse-issue, I haven't used a logitech whatever mouse so I can't say. I did notice some jerky movement when I was forced to use an iBall lazer mouse though (I know that's not the case here). However note that the Mighty Mouse is a love-hate thing. Some people just can't stand the prick. The ball also gets dirty. I like the prick though, but that might just be fanboy-speak.


My mouse is pretty good under windows. Lets see what I can do about mighty mouse, I did get to try it out but not for long, so cant judge. 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> And I don't think you get full HD 22" displays. Or do you?





			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> Full HD monitors start from 24".


Talking about inventions, Samsung has shown a 7inch Full HD display.
Dell XPS 1530 laptop offered the option of getting Full HD resolution with it. (15 inch screen)
Apple's Macbook Pro 17" offeres Full HD screen.

*Full HD resolution is actually 1920x1080.* Though 1920x1200 is also regarded as Full HD resolution, maybe becaue of the same horizontal pixel count, maybe because it can accomodate Full HD picture. 

What I am looking at is BenQ E2200 HD which is 21.5" 16:9 aspect ratio Full HD screen at 1920x1080. We'll see more of 16:9 inch screens soon, with major manufacturers already releasing their models. BenQ is among the early adopters. As we will have more players soon, I think I should wait. 
The BenQ one should look good at my desk though, and it's in matte finish, which I love.
.. 
I'm a kinda guy who HATES 24" Full HD screens. I prefer a higher pixel density. Give me a 20" Full HD screen at a sensible price and I'm buying it today. (we're gonna have those soon)

IronMan.



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> @Ironman Did you try any of the games that I mentioned?


I tried Urban terror and it exceeds my expecatations out of the platform. 
As I said, my Internet sucks, so I have to forget that such things exists.  Will try later. Thanks for your effort.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 1, 2009)

^^^ Seriously dude whats with you guys!! Sometime back there was this guys who got a new Mac and was really worried about Temperatures!! Harddrive Temp, CPU temp, battery temp and what not. And now you talk about Scrolling!!

In my opinion, the MacBook's trackpad is the best trackpad any laptop can have!! Trust me I've used a lot of Notebooks and I've found that MacBook's the best. I don't know about the latest glass trackpads though.

Rule of thumb is, when you get a chance for a change try to adapt to it and see it fits. Give the change a chance!! In my case I've given a fair chance to Mac OS and today I am a Mac and I am proud of it and looks like I may never go back


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 1, 2009)

jamesbond007 said:


> ^^^ Seriously dude whats with you guys!! Sometime back there was this guys who got a new Mac and was really worried about Temperatures!! Harddrive Temp, CPU temp, battery temp and what not. And now you talk about Scrolling!!


It was me


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 2, 2009)

@jamesbond007
seriously, you haven't really understood the situation, have you?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 2, 2009)

^^^What!! Did you just say that you rate people's IQ by the number of their posts ??!!
I got 622 posts, what's my IQ ??


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 2, 2009)

^ Common, not that! I shouldnt be wrong if I say you know a lot more about technology than I do BTW. And your age must speak of a higher IQ (Im just 18).. uh, i wrote 18 and closed paranthesis.. the damn forum put that smiley! 

There are friends who have higher IQ than me but are tech noobs. So I should say, IQ and technological knowledge have little in common. 

--------------------

I'm with you, Macbooks have the best trackpads among laptops, and it got even better with the current ones! But, the OS handles trackpads and normal mice differently, as far as I know.

The thing is about mouse acceleration not scrolling. And nothing to do with a trackpad.

A normal desktop mouse has been indispensable for me, since long. I have used my dad's lappy alot and felt myself cramped with the trackpad. And trackpad, however good it is, cannot replace a mouse when it concerns me. as well as many people I have known.

And I am having a hard time getting accustomed to the changed mouse acceleration. I hope it goes away with time, but its been long enough. goobi said I'm paying too much attention. Maybe thats what it is.

A modified driver, _Steermouse_ has made it easier to traverse distances, but less accurate. There is something even it cant change. 

Thats what it is, I have no complains from the OS. I have been accepting the differences I have come across. Stop saying that(im not trying, paying attention, whatever) man! It hurts!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 2, 2009)

^^^LOL!! Don't take anything seriously, the folks here are a bit cynical 
And now some flashbacks of a fool(me):
My first laptop was Vaio VGN-FS38GP around 3  years ago. I was a mouse addict so switching to a portable computer was like hell. I purchased a wireless mouse( of brand Microsoft!!) and was happy to use it with my Notebook. Last October I got MacBook. This was not a choice it was a chance, my friend gifted me the MacBook.

Now, how I went on to become a Mac Convert/Addict is a different story and I can't thank enough the guys who pushed me into Macs... the Milinds, the Aayushs, the Ashwins and few others. Thats a diff story. Coming back to the mouse, like I said I was a mouse addict and wanted to use my MS wireless mouse on MacBook. There were some problems :
The first problem was, I am a right handed and my MacBook has its only 2 USB ports to the left, so I had to connect the usb dongle to the left. This setup wasn't passing the signal properly, so I purchased a usb extension wire. This was a temporary solution as the second problem emerged only moments later. 

This my dear is a 'rags to riches' story of a Slumdog!! 

Yes! the devil of mouse acceleration, I had to face it too. It was horrible how the mouse responded. Before I could look for solutions, I thought what good is a portable computer if I had to carry the mouse everywhere with it. I gave up the idea of mouse and tried to adapt to the trackpad and like everything about Macs, the trackpad too proved perfect.

Hope you liked this true story.


----------



## dinesh72 (Feb 2, 2009)

it was painful night yesterday. my imac just refused to start!! i kept getting message "you need to restart blah blah" i tried all sorts like reboot using C, using X, using Option, using Command + Option + P + R but in vain!! Even tried backing up using time machine(install disk - disk utility) but imac never found my back ups. Couldn't wait to post my problem here  'cos i was too excited to have my imac down!! anyway i did new install and system is now up and running. 
Well after booting, i tried backing up from time machine but i kept getting errors. i was trying to save downloading all updates again!!!! may be we need a detailed post here as to do what in such cases from our experts.

recently i'd updated quicktime,ilife'08 etc


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 2, 2009)

Is FilmRedux out?


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2009)

dinesh72 said:


> it was painful night yesterday. my imac just refused to start!! i kept getting message "you need to restart blah blah" i tried all sorts like reboot using C, using X, using Option, using Command + Option + P + R but in vain!! Even tried backing up using time machine(install disk - disk utility) but imac never found my back ups. Couldn't wait to post my problem here  'cos i was too excited to have my imac down!! anyway i did new install and system is now up and running.
> Well after booting, i tried backing up from time machine but i kept getting errors. i was trying to save downloading all updates again!!!! may be we need a detailed post here as to do what in such cases from our experts.
> 
> recently i'd updated quicktime,ilife'08 etc


Lol...I can feel the excitement  Is't it amazing to have a software which you can use to timely crash your system and then you get another lovely chance to reinstall again 



jamesbond007 said:


> I gave up the idea of mouse and tried to adapt to the trackpad and like everything about Macs, the trackpad too proved perfect.
> 
> Hope you liked this true story.


You are taking a basic idea too far. Give a man only bow and arrow, he will make a better use of it. Even amateurs laced with guns will fail in front of him.

It's human nature, the art of getting used to when they think it's the only option.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 3, 2009)

^^^Whatever that meant... it sounded good!!


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 3, 2009)

@ Jamesbond007
Yeah, the ports on the left are odd, I didn't complain thinking maybe someone big at Apple is lefty? Steve? Ive? Tribute to Woz? or insult to Bill Gates who's righty?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 5, 2009)

I have this non-admin user account setup on my MacBook for my younger bro who likes to use my MacBook every now and then. For the last week he's been complaining that he was unable to sign in Yahoo Messenger, yahoomail and gmail. Today, I logged into the non-admin acc to check if everything is right. I had to face the same problem.

*img222.imageshack.us/img222/8638/picture1qg9.png

I tried 'Empty Cache' and 'Reset Safari' but no use. I checked all the settings and still couldn't get past this problem. My admin acc that I always use is working fine. I deleted this non-admin acc and created a new non-admin acc ..... still the problem persists!!
Any ideas guys ??

-----------------------
Turns out Parental control for the non-admin acc is the devil. But, the point is I've used Parental control with only one setting and that is to restrict certain app like Drive Genius, Disk Utility etc as misusing them may screw my MacBook. I've set unrestricted access to websites but still the problem existed. Turning off the Parental Control for the non-admin acc has solved the problem. Sounds like Parental controls are buggy!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello Macbois,need some help here. I want to stream videos from my iMac to my PS3 as both are on the same local network. Any help?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 7, 2009)

^^^Streaming videos between computers is a breeze with VLC. I have no idea how PS3 works ? Googling brought some stuff and as I don't own PS3 ( God I wish I had this!! ) can't say anything


----------



## aryayush (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello, guys. 

How’s everyone doing?

I’m thrilled to see that this thread is still going strong. How come you’re still a moderator though, Milind? Didn’t you say you had resigned all those months ago?

Anyway, can someone suggest a good, native, non open source disk burning application for Mac OS X besides the way-too-expensive Toast and crappy Disco?


----------



## iMav (Feb 7, 2009)

Hmmm ... how about Parallels + Vista + Nero.  Not open source, not _costly_, native to Windows & pretty good.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 7, 2009)

jamesbond007 said:


> Guess what  I am busy doing ??
> 
> - IMAGE -
> 
> Oh I am lovin' it, wish there was 'Kiss to Confirm' and not 'Click to Confirm'


LOL! That’s definitely _not_ what it was intended for. 



iMav said:


> Hmmm ... how about Parallels + Vista + Nero.  Not open source, not _costly_, native to Windows & pretty good.


LOL! OK, so just for the sake of fun, here’s the breakdown:
Parallels 4: $80
Microsoft® Windows™ Vista Home Basic (ultimate insanely supreme blah blah blah edition): $200+
Nero 9: $80
The ridiculousness of the entire idea: Priceless!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 7, 2009)

Found out Nullriver Medialink for my video streaming purpose. Awesome application! HD videos stream silky smooth. Must have if you own a PS3.


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 8, 2009)

aryayush said:
			
		

> good, native, non open source disk burning application for Mac OS X


I do not know of any such apps. I was actually amazed why you would not want an open-source app, if it gets your job done well.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 8, 2009)

^^
He is anti-GNU/Linux/OSS


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 8, 2009)

aryayush said:


> Anyway, can someone suggest a good, native, non open source disk burning application for Mac OS X besides the way-too-expensive Toast and crappy Disco?


 
Check this. *macapper.com/2007/02/13/showdown-mac-disc-burners/

I prefer Disco, what do u find "crappy" about it? It is the only disk burner which allows me to make UDF Multisession DVDs on a Mac


----------



## aryayush (Feb 8, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Check this. *macapper.com/2007/02/13/showdown-mac-disc-burners/
> 
> I prefer Disco, what do u find "crappy" about it? It is the only disk burner which allows me to make UDF Multisession DVDs on a Mac


Thanks. 

Disco has created coasters out of a lot of my disks, but I guess that may have just been my SuperDrive…


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 8, 2009)

My personal favorite disc burning app is K3B, I wish we had a Mac Version for it.
On Mac my fav is Disco!!
I use Disco to burn my MKV collection 
I use BurnAgain for my multi session data disks
For images Toast and Disk Utility
And for other purposes I use Toast(again!) and LiquidCD

Unfortunately none of the above are OSS but hey LiquidCD is free I guess!!


----------



## yash (Feb 8, 2009)

I really like that toast automatically adds the burnt disk to disk catalog database. but since i've stopped using my mac to burn dvds, i have to bring them in disc catalog manually.


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 8, 2009)

@jamesbond007

You got a macbook right? What are your primary uses? And please tell me if you have any externals attached to it. Do you use an external display?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 9, 2009)

^^^Yep I got a MacBook, the mid 2007 White model. Primary use ?? ....are you kidding ?? This is what  I use all the time and for every thing, you name it. On on average my computer usage is 10 hrs per day. I got a PC and a Laptop too but  I hardly use them. As for externals, I recently purchased a usb external DVD Writer. Its an ultra slim DVD Writer from a little known brand called Enter. Next month or so I plan to setup up a dual display, I plan to buy a 24inch wide screen display and upgrade to 4gb ram.


----------



## din (Feb 9, 2009)

@jamesbond007

How much for the DVD writer ? And ignoring the brand name, does it serve the purpose ? I mean worth buying it ?


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 9, 2009)

> Next month or so I plan to setup up a dual display, I plan to buy a 24inch wide screen display and upgrade to 4gb ram.


Dual display? By that, you mean one on the macbook and one external?
I am also planning on it, Im waiting for some yet to be launched monitors..

A question:
What happens to the Menu Bar when you connect an external display for a dual display setup? Your app on the external and the menu bar on the macbook?


----------



## Pat (Feb 9, 2009)

din said:


> @jamesbond007
> 
> How much for the DVD writer ? And ignoring the brand name, does it serve the purpose ? I mean worth buying it ?



I have the same brand. Works well if you ask me. You ofcourse need it, if you own a combo-drive macbook (like me ) AFAIK, they were available for around 3-3.5k! I got a used one from another forum!



IronManForever said:


> A question:
> What happens to the Menu Bar when you connect an external display for a dual display setup? Your app on the external and the menu bar on the macbook?



I think it depends on the way you configure it, i.e. Display Mirroring or Display Extension!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 9, 2009)

@din

Its an Ultra Slim USB DVD Writer from Enter for exactly 3000/- The first one I purchased didn't work well, I burnt 4 DVDs and 3 of them failed so I got it replaced within first week under 1 year warranty. Now I've been using the replaced one for about 2 months now, having burnt more than 3 dozen DVDs, I guess only 2 failed. BTW its got 2 USB cables, so while using it you can't use any other USB device 

@IronMan

Hold on IronMan you got it all wrong with this dual display setup. Let me explain :
By dual display I mean I will extend my desktop real estate by another 24 inches. When you connect two monitors to a computer, there are 2 setups. One is the default setup when you get to extend your workspace. I mean, I open iTunes and Safari, when I am browsing internet I like to listen some music. 13 inch screen of MacBook is too small for reading content from sites like wikipedia, so what  I do is I put iTunes on my MacBooks screen itself and drag Safari on to my external monitor. Another possibility is I run Transmission on MacBook screen and drag QuickTime player on to ext display and enjoy 'The House Bunny' in glorious HD while Transmission downloads 'Gossip Girl' (again in HD). The possibilities of this kind of setup are limitless. Just imaging what you can do with Spaces and ext monitor, also if you are using Virtualization you can drag your Windows or Linux to ext display and keep OS X on MacBook!! The main reason why I am opting for this setup is Movies and Photoshop.

The second setup with dual displays is called Mirroring, which basically means that you have a bigger carbon copy of your MacBook screen on you ext display. In other words when you connect an external display in mirror mode, you will see on your ext display exactly what you see on your MacBook. I have no idea why people will want this kind of setup.

As for your menubar thing, in the first setup you will have separate menubar and dock for each display. That is to say, you can launch an app from the dock of your MacBook and move your cursor to the ext display and launch another app from its dock 
In mirroring setup ... you get the idea.


----------



## din (Feb 9, 2009)

@Pat and jamesbond007

Thank you very much for the info. I was looking for an external DVD writer. 2 USB is ok as I am not planning to use it frequently.


----------



## cyberbuddy_jake12 (Feb 9, 2009)

I want to buy a good pair of in-ear headphones for my ipod 4GB nano . Please suggest. My budget is Rs.1500.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 9, 2009)

^^^ No second thoughts about this ... Creative EP630. Using this for more than an year, just amazing phones.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 9, 2009)

^^
Creative EP-630 for Rs.900/-


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 9, 2009)

^ It is cheaper. 700 or less, original.

@ Azeem (could I call you that, it is kinda funny writing 'jamesbond007') 

Thanks. 
Actually I meant the same thing, just didnt have the correct words. Extension it is, desktop extension. I want that too.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 10, 2009)

IronManForever said:
			
		

> Azeem (could I call you that, it is kinda funny writing 'jamesbond007')



Yeah I know my last movie kinda sucked!! 
Azeem ...... way to go IronMan


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 10, 2009)

[offtopic]
Going over the thread, I found you being called Azeem and it sounded cool so..

BTW I dont if I should be asking this again, but whats the primary use of your MacBook? Something you do for a living? Where does your MacBook come into play in your job?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 10, 2009)

^^^Heyy!! My name is Azeem and you are more than welcome to call me Azeem.
As for my work, I don't have a 9-5 job, I do freelancing, stocks and stuff 
Everything I mentioned above requires MacBook.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 11, 2009)

People we need some editing to be done in the first post. Aayush/Milind if you're still alive in some corner of this planet,please edit it.


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 11, 2009)

^ +1

I thought, when I get a Mac, macboys would flock around me with trumpets, congos and a nice samba dance! Nothing.. The world is cruel.. 

I want my name on the first page!  That's what I bought a Mac for!!


----------



## Pat (Feb 11, 2009)

Pat
Name: Pathik
Age: 24
Location: Mumbai
Website: N/A
Twitter: pat007
iChat:
Mac: 13″ MacBook White (2.1GHz Core 2 Duo, 2GB RAM)
Favourite application: Adium, NetNewsWire
iPhone: Yes, 8 GB
iPod: 4 GB iPod Nano
Other Apple stuff: MobileMe
Apple stuff you’d like to own: Unibody Macbook Pro


----------



## cyberbuddy_jake12 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions . I'll go for EP630 ......


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 11, 2009)

Can anybody tell me why VLC crashes like every 15 minutes and pisses me off real bad?
In QuickTime there is some sound flickering with a .mkv file so have to do with VLC only.  WMP is much better!! I wanna watch TDK in HD.


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 11, 2009)

^ Try a different release. Older one if you have the latest.

----------- My Problem ----------
Strange Problem, I think its hardware. VLC is indispensable to me because of its format support and features that Perian could never provide.

I have DVD Video folders on my HDD. VLC opens them up just like a real DVD with all the menus. 

2-3 days days ago, at some point in a DVD Folder (has many movies) I got a loud enough 'crackling' sound. After that no sound comes, nothing! I start up iTunes, it also gives no sound while playing music. Sound is turned up in all possible places. But no sound while playing. 

A restart, everything is okay. But the problem shows up again, in some other part of the DVD. The part which gave problem earlier played fine with no problems this time, but some other part gives error. Restart is what I could only do.

Today morning, I was playing over the same DVD. Crackling sound first time, no sound thereafter. Then a second crack after 1-2 seconds. Unbelievably sound comes back, but its highly amplified, with lots of treble and ambient noise which makes the original sound un-understandable. open up iTunes, the sound is same, amplified, high-trebled and noisy!

I will be on the lookout, if its a problem due to the VLC Alpha edition. I hope it is, but rationally, I do not think so. How could an application tear down the sound output of whole system? Its Mac OS, I dont think applications have much rights into the innards.

Do point me out if this is a real problem among others as well. I do have a 2 year warranty running though.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 11, 2009)

That crackling sound is only with quicktime as VLC has no issues except random crashes,sound is awesome with VLC. It's just that WMP is far better!


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 11, 2009)

^^ I think I/you got it all mixed up, 2nd part is about my problem.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 11, 2009)

^^
I get the same crackling sound but the audio does not go away in my case.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 11, 2009)

@Sunny

When you open .mkv files with QTP, it takes some time to load the file like say 5-10 mins. If you closely observe the slidebar of QTP when you open .mkv file, you'll see a light progress bar filling up. Just wait till that progress bar fill up the slide bar. Once the progress bar is filled up you can press cmd+F and enjoy your HD movie. If you don't wait till QTP loads the mkv file and start playing it you get a farty sound!!  BTW TDK is awesome and should be watched in HD.

As for your problem with VLC, there is this particular version of VLC that is extremely crash prone,so avoid it. I don't know what the last version is at present but I have 0.9.4 which is really good. And unlike QTP, VLC doesn't demand you to wait till you load the mkv file.

@Ironman

Can you explain your problem more clearly ?? Are you sure your DVD file is not corrupt ??


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 11, 2009)

^ I do not believe that a corrupt DVD will mess up with the whole OS sound. 

Earlier, when it messed up, no sound. Today morning, weird amplified sounds, high treble, noisy.

Let me research more before anything else.


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 16, 2009)

*MacBooks could see custom four-finger gestures*


> You find such interesting things when you dig through the dark recesses of your file structure: hopes, dreams, ancient artifacts of great power, and even the occasional piece of unimplemented software. A blogger over at MyAppleGuide discovered, secreted away in OS X’s Trackpad pane, an interface that would allow users of multitouch-capable trackpads—such as those on the new MacBooks and MacBook Pros—to define their own four-finger gestures.
> 
> The file’s a .nib, which just means that it’s simply the interface part of the equation—there’s no code hooked up to it. But I’ve verified it for myself, and if you have a multitouch-capable Mac, you can find the same file at /System/Library/PreferencePanes/Trackpad.prefPane/Contents/Resources/ English.lproj/FourFingerSwipeGesture.nib (whew).
> 
> ...



Link

------

Mac Mini still bundling iLife 08? This Apple site says so.


----------



## yash (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh, Azeem, I have a correction about the second display in desktop extension mode. The menu bar is only on one of the screens. Which is very annoying when trying to use a program (on the display without the menubar) where you'd go to the menubar again and again for options.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 16, 2009)

^^^What are you saying ?? Do you mean that when in desktop extension mode, if I drag Safari window to the ext monitor there won't be a menu bar for Safari ?? I really don't think that would be the case!! Did you check this thing ??


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 17, 2009)

I read something similar so I was confused.. a big deterrent to go multi-screen if that's the case!


----------



## goobimama (Feb 17, 2009)

Yep. The menubar and dock is only on one screen (whichever one you choose). Geez, have you'll never worked with dual displays before?


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 17, 2009)

u mean to say that he Dock & menu bar do not expand to the seconds monitor like they do on Windows?


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah exactly, you can have macbar on one display at a time...lol...but i can count it as a clean desktop 

Imagine moving to first display to access menu of an application running in second display.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 17, 2009)

yeah... that's kind of a big issue.. i wonder how the people who use Photoshop on dual screens manage it on Mac?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 18, 2009)

Well then it Sucks!!


----------



## Pat (Feb 18, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> u mean to say that he Dock & menu bar do not expand to the seconds monitor like they do on Windows?



What dock and menu-bar in Windows are you talking about ? There is no Dock in windows AFAIK and I hope you know the difference between menu-bar implementation in windows and Mac!



I found an alternative for anyone who might be interested..Ofcourse, its just a work-around..

*homepage.mac.com/khsu/DejaMenu/DejaMenu.html



goobimama said:


> Yep. The menubar and dock is only on one screen (whichever one you choose). Geez, have you'll never worked with dual displays before?



I can see the dock on both screens when I connect my Macbook to my TV. Are you sure ?


----------



## yash (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah, dejaMenu has been a workaround for quite some time now. But I love that some applications have implemented their own method of getting the menu in the application itself. Like in Maya there's a keyboard shortcut and the menu appears around your mouse pointer. There are customizable toolbars in corel painter X and you can position them wherever you want. (oh, u can even put menu items in those toolbars. that's what makes it so special)


----------



## goobimama (Feb 19, 2009)

Look here yo-yos. First of all, even in Windows, the taskbar stays in one screen. It's only because the menus are held within the windows that they are carried to whichever monitor you choose it to be.

Second, if you haven't used a dual display in OS X, there's no point talking. Travelling from one display to the other is not a big pain as you might think it is. Give the pointer some decent acceleration and it's all quick and easy. Ten minutes and you're used to it. Besides, keyboard shortcuts are the way to go anyway. 

Also, why would you put Photoshop, your main working app on your secondary display? Put it in the primary workspace and put stuff like Safari and Mail in the other one. In fact, I wonder how Photoshop works on a PC dual display setup. All the windows are contained in one frame. So what if you want one photoshop document in each workspace? Stretch the background to fill both of them? 

Not saying the Mac dual display setup is perfect, it does have some bugs (Front Row is a pain), but saying 'it sucks' even though you haven't used it is folly. 

I'll be adding a 24" display to extend my Mac soon. Gonna be awesome. Although it will be weird using the iMac as a secondary display. Too weird.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 19, 2009)

^^^Do let us know the brand, coz I am also planning to get a 24 wide display.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 19, 2009)

Pat said:


> What dock and menu-bar in Windows are you talking about ? There is no Dock in windows AFAIK and I hope you know the difference between menu-bar implementation in windows and Mac!



The menu bar in each application & the windows taskbar



> I can see the dock on both screens when I connect my Macbook to my TV. Are you sure ?



There are 2 methods of using dual monitor.

1) Cloning : What is visible on screen is also visible on screen 2. The both display same thing.
2) Spaning : The display stretches to second monitor. Imagine you have a big monitor after combining 2 small monitors then how will the display look like? This is spanning.

From what I see, Mac OS dosn't support spanning.



> Look here yo-yos. First of all, even in Windows, the taskbar stays in one screen. It's only because the menus are held within the windows that they are carried to whichever monitor you choose it to be.



No, wrong. Task bar stretches to the 2nd monitor. It becomes a biiiiiiiiiiiiiig task bar.



> Travelling from one display to the other is not a big pain as you might think it is.



Mac OS X is limiting the way I want to work. It sux then. Period.



> . In fact, I wonder how Photoshop works on a PC dual display setup. All the windows are contained in one frame. So what if you want one photoshop document in each workspace? Stretch the background to fill both of them?



Try it yourself with 2 monitors. I don't have 2 monitors in my office so I m showing u a rough mockup of what I mean. This I created in photoshop just to give u an idea of what it is like. Photoshop can be used in Dual monitors in the following 3 ways. The red line represents monitor seem.

The main Photoshop windows remains on Monitor 1 & the toolbars shift to the 2nd monitor. This way I get full 1440X900 resolution of the first monitor just for the image.

*img6.imageshack.us/img6/2883/style1gf5.th.jpg

The maximized Photoshop Windows spans on both the display. It becomes one big monitor.

*img518.imageshack.us/img518/8937/style2ba8.th.jpg

The Photoshop Document stays on monitor 1 while the main photoshop Window is on 2nd monitor.

*img7.imageshack.us/img7/2583/style3wl7.th.jpg

Do u see that in all the conditions, the taskbar stretches to the 2nd monitor. In Windows we can do this, as well as use it in such a way that the taskbar remains on monitor 1 while monitor 2 has nothing but the window, just like Mac OS X. Windows approach of using multiple monitors is clearly better.

The best usable example is when you are working on Adobe premiere or Dreamweaver. You can have the viewport on 2nd monitor showing the video or webpage while on first monitor u can have the timeline or HTML code view.


----------



## Pat (Feb 19, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> There are 2 methods of using dual monitor.
> 
> 1) Cloning : What is visible on screen is also visible on screen 2. The both display same thing.
> 2) Spaning : The display stretches to second monitor. Imagine you have a big monitor after combining 2 small monitors then how will the display look like? This is spanning.
> ...


I know that..If you would have cared to read the posts, you would have seen that I know what is "Mirroring" and "Extension". 
And Mac OS DOES support "Extension"! Just that the menu-bar is visible in either of the displays but not both.




> No, wrong. Task bar stretches to the 2nd monitor. It becomes a biiiiiiiiiiiiiig task bar.


Doesnt work in Windows XP. Tried it when I connected my EEE PC to my LCD. Never tried it under vista! And in any case, whats the point of having a long taskbar if start-menu and system-tray are going to be available only on one display 

According to your logic (applied to menu-bar of OSX), there should be two seperate task-bars on both displays, which clearly does not happen currently.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 19, 2009)

MacBook Unibody 2.4Ghz


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 19, 2009)

^ Are your iMacs now for garage sale? 

-----

Of course Mac OS supports spanning/extension, just that the application menu is left on one of the displays, similar to start button being left on one of the displays in windows.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 19, 2009)

Nah the MacBook is not 'completely' mine Dad bought it for his mobile needs but I can't  live without using a MacBook when it's in the home!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 19, 2009)

Pat said:


> I know that..If you would have cared to read the posts, you would have seen that I know what is "Mirroring" and "Extension".



U did not mention it.



> And Mac OS DOES support "Extension"! Just that *the menu-bar is visible in either of the displays but not both*.



Then it is a drawback of Mac OS X. Mac OS sux.



> Doesnt work in Windows XP.


Yes it does. nVidia's nView & ATI's Hydravision does it. Donno about your iMac running Windows XP.


> whats the point of having a long taskbar if start-menu and system-tray are going to be available only on one display



You are just showing your ignorance. The whole taskbar stretches like I have shown in the mock up. Start menu is located at the left hand side monitor1 far left side while tray is available at right hand side's 2nd monitor's far right side. 



> According to your logic (applied to menu-bar of OSX), there should be two seperate task-bars on both displays, which clearly does not happen currently.



U r not getting my logic at all. The Apple bar should stretch to 2 monitors resulting in a Biiiiiiiiiig Applebar.


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2009)

^^Well you cannot argue with macbois  It just works ! Don't ya read that ? lol


----------



## Pat (Feb 19, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> U did not mention it.


Start reading posts then..Just go to the last page and read MY post 



> Yes it does. nVidia's nView & ATI's Hydravision does it. Donno about your iMac running Windows XP.


I was talking about my EEE PC for godsake. Do you understand simple english? if yes, then atleast read the posts correctly before posting. And I repeat, it does not work OOTB on my EEE PC with windows XP. nvidia/ATI utilities do not count as they do not come with the OS.



> You are just showing your ignorance. The whole taskbar stretches like I have shown in the mock up. Start menu is located at the left hand side monitor1 far left side while tray is available at right hand side's 2nd monitor's far right side.


Then what did I say ? And if I am ignorant, you are a bloody fool. 



T159 said:


> ^^Well you cannot argue with macbois  It just works ! Don't ya read that ? lol



Seriously tell me..how long have you been waiting patiently reading all posts on a "Apple" thread to just post that comment ? 
You know by making that comment, you have proved that the sole purpose of your existence is to jump at "macbois" at every single possible opportunity! 
And I am pretty sure if you would have read gxsaurav's arguments you wouldnt have made that comment. Which makes you fall in the same category as him.

Yea, so GX coming back to your point of big taskbar, tell me:

What do I do when I am on Monitor2 and want to start IE (or any program/shortcut ) from start menu!
Also tell me, how do I change volume when I am working on monitor1!!


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2009)

^^hahaha...I read this thread religiously. There is something very interesting here apart from apple . It just makes my day at times innumerable.

More precisely, I try to defend every fanoboi on his/her whims and beliefs. Albeit my remarks are too trite but hey it just works for everyone ! 

I have read both parties arguments and found that neither of them provides solution to the problem. But yeah Winblows do have an upper hand over the matter compares to fApple. But whats most remarkable is that macbois can get adjusted to the drawback deluding it as a feature not needed, hey it just works but you have to bend your fingers...lol.

Oh, am just an average joe here who is expressing his views. Sorry if I am not upto your expectations. I live a straightforward life wherein you may see me behaving like a degraded version or sometimes wiser.

Thanks


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 19, 2009)

> I was talking about my EEE PC for godsake. Do you understand simple english? if yes, then atleast read the posts correctly before posting. And I repeat, it does not work OOTB on my EEE PC with windows XP. nvidia/ATI utilities do not count as they do not come with the OS.



How had it is for you to interpret what I meant. Do you know the hardware configuration of EEE PC? It has Intel GMA 945 graphics. nVidia has nView for this while ATI has Hydravision for this dual display thing. Why r u yelling at me if you are unable to use Intel GMA driver's control to span or clone your display. It does works out of the in Windows XP & EEE PC, you don't know how to do it.



> Then what did I say ? And if I am ignorant, you are a bloody fool.



Personal attack #1


> And I am pretty sure if you would have read gxsaurav's arguments you wouldnt have made that comment. Which makes you fall in the same category as him.


Personal Attack #2



> What do I do when I am on Monitor2 and want to start IE (or any program/shortcut ) from start menu!
> Also tell me, how do I change volume when I am working on monitor1!!



U move the cursor to the respective monitor


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 19, 2009)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> You are just showing your ignorance. The whole taskbar stretches like I have shown in the mock up. Start menu is located at the left hand side monitor1 far left side while tray is available at right hand side's 2nd monitor's far right side.


Letme join in. The pics you have posted do explain what's it like in Windows. 

I use spanning on windows, but I don't see how a biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig taskbar would help the situation. Start Menu on one Display and 'system tray' on other, how does that help?

Apple Bar being on only one Monitor was the initial issue we were discussing, and the difficulties one would encounter when moving from one monitor to another. 
As it comes out, Windows has similar issues. Say you have two windows open, 'Tabs' for both would still be in the primary display, even if the windows actually are on the second display.



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> U r not getting my logic at all. The Apple bar should stretch to 2 monitors resulting in a Biiiiiiiiiig Applebar.


Again, I am not sure how THAT would help in accessing the menu from the second display. Elongating it will still leave the menus on the primary display.



			
				Pat said:
			
		

> I was talking about my EEE PC for godsake. Do you understand simple english? if yes, then atleast read the posts correctly before posting. And I repeat, it does not work OOTB on my EEE PC with windows XP. nvidia/ATI utilities do not count as they do not come with the OS.


Thats stupid on your part dude. Windows doesnt work that way. Windows does not work on the principle of hardware-and-software-from-same-manufacturer. With windows, its your responsibility to install the drivers/utilities.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Feb 19, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> 1.
> Then it is a drawback of Mac OS X. Mac OS sux.
> 
> 
> ...



1. Mac OS does not suck. There is no need for a biiiiiiig menu bar. When everything is in one place, it's easy to access. Plus, keyboard shortcuts work even if you're working on monitor 2.

2. That will not work with the dock. You probably don't want your Safari over here and your iTunes over there. It would be frustrating and hard to access. Just like the menubar, all in one place.


3. Read number 1


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 19, 2009)

^ Mac OS does not suck. But thats what we are talking about, how comfortable or uncomfortable the approach is, and how to make it more usable for those who feel uncomfortable. Its also for a bit of awareness, I am gonna buy a bigger display for my macbook, and I need no surprises.


----------



## Pat (Feb 19, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> Thats stupid on your part dude. Windows doesnt work that way. Windows does not work on the principle of hardware-and-software-from-same-manufacturer. With windows, its your responsibility to install the drivers/utilities.



If its allowed to install utilities in windows, then why isnt Mac OS allowed to install additional utilities(dejamenu for example) to have a fair comparison ?



gxsaurav said:


> How had it is for you to interpret what I meant.


Yes Mr. I interpreted the way you wrote it. And you said "Donno about your iMac running Windows XP." when I had clearly mentioned I had tried it on my EEE PC! Atleast read your posts carefully before coming up with an argument 



> Personal attack #1


If you are allowed to call me ignorant (that too when I was making the same point as you), then I too have a right to call you a fool 



> Personal Attack #2


Does it mean that you accept that when someone is said to be like you, it is an insult/personal-attack ? 



> U move the cursor to the respective monitor


Then in what way is it better than Mac OS + DejaMenu ?


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 19, 2009)

Pat said:
			
		

> If its allowed to install utilities in windows, then why isnt Mac OS allowed to install additional utilities(dejamenu for example) to have a fair comparison ?


Unlike add-on utilities like dejamenu, drivers are very essential for Windows. 

I have Mac OS running on my macbook. It has all the drivers by default from Apple. Apple can bundle all required drivers because it knows what hardware its selling and what hardware it software runs on. 

I then install Windows Vista via Boot Camp. More often than not, most of your hardware does not work well or not work at all. What do you do? Install the drivers given by Apple. And oops, it installed Nvidia Control Panel with a couple of other control interfaces..

So if one intends to use Windows, one should keep the drivers ready, before installing Windows itself.


----------



## Pat (Feb 19, 2009)

Are you saying its ok if the utility gets accidentally installed while installing drivers for Windows but its not ok to install an add-on utility in Mac OS for the sake of having a fair comparison ?


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 19, 2009)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> U move the cursor to the respective monitor


Wow. I went through this just now. Awesome I say, why could not I think of it. I never knew we could actually _move_ a mouse cursor.



			
				Pat said:
			
		

> Are you saying its ok if the utility gets accidentally installed while installing drivers for Windows but its not ok to install an add-on utility in Mac OS for the sake of having a fair comparison ?


Whatever dude. But its not accidentally when the Boot Camp installer itself installs it all. And certainly not when it is required for the optimal functioning of your Windows installation.


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2009)

Lets keep aside any third party utilities:

Now analyze the ease of use while using a Mac and Windows on dual displays.

1. Mac's application menus are in taskbar, so everytime I have to move to the display where the taskbar is. Its not comfortable everytime.

2. On windows I have application menu integrated into each individual apps instead of a single taskbar. So comparatively it is comfortable to a point.

Coming to third party apps:

1. dejamenu works but it just extend to the necessity outlined previously in windows point no. 2.

2. Windows while go a little further with taskbar spanning to other display. But that too is not promising but atleast something is better than nothing.


PS: I use neither Mac nor Windows now. So by far I have tried to remain objective in my opinion. Comparatively winblows hav an upper hand over fApple here.


----------



## yash (Feb 19, 2009)

this is a screenshot of photoshop on windows. I'm sure you've seen this before. Let me point out what's happening. the window of the image I'm working on, is in monitor 1. and the menubar is in the photoshop window, on monitor 2.
*img7.imageshack.us/img7/2583/style3wl7.th.jpg
 very mac-like, don't you think? end of discussion.


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2009)

^^but I use GIMP 
*img403.imageshack.us/img403/7899/200902191930001280x960sgs1.th.jpg

And there are various other apps too, seems like discussion has got refreshed !


----------



## yash (Feb 19, 2009)

@ichi what OS is that?

and here's adobe photoshop lightroom 2 in dual monitor setup in windows. 

*flickr.com/photos/cfimages/2384309736/sizes/o/ 

notice menu bar in only one window. boo hoo.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 19, 2009)

MacBoys, WinBoys and LinBoys .... oh my god this is preview of Wrestlemania!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 19, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> Unlike add-on utilities like dejamenu, drivers are very essential for Windows.



Correct, nVidia nView comes with Forceware drivers while Hydravision with ATI drivers. Intel also bundles multi monitor configuration tools with there drivers.



> I then install Windows Vista via Boot Camp. More often than not, most of your hardware does not work well or not work at all. What do you do? Install the drivers given by Apple. And oops, it installed Nvidia Control Panel with a couple of other control interfaces..
> 
> So if one intends to use Windows, one should keep the drivers ready, before installing Windows itself.



Don't know about the "different hardware" of Mac , but on a conventional PC, just install the drivers through Windows Update. After first boot Windows automatically searches for updates on Windows Update & installs what ever is required.



> Are you saying its ok if the utility gets accidentally installed while installing drivers for Windows but its not ok to install an add-on utility in Mac OS for the sake of having a fair comparison ?



I seriously don't want to indulge in arguement with a Macboy, but how wrong can you go? nView & Hydravision are part of drivers not some utility.



> very mac-like, don't you think? end of discussion.



Did you see the other two "options of usage" Windows gives?

In the lightroom pic, the "library of thumbnails window"  is in the other monitor, not whole lightroom. 

All I have been trying to say is that Windows gives more options to work if U want, compared to Mac OS where you only have one option to work with.


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 19, 2009)

I love this ... Bring it ON! 

*@ ichi* How do I change my username, like yours shows _ichi_(weird) ?
Last time I had to make a new one and be like a freash-stock for months! 

------ 

*@yash*
Not pulling your leg, but there are minute differences, and thats what we are talking about here I guess.

And thats mac4lin (made by infra_red_dude or anirudh, our forum member) on UBuntu(?) AFAIK.

------



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Don't know about the "different hardware" of Mac , but on a conventional PC, just install the drivers through Windows Update. After first boot Windows automatically searches for updates on Windows Update & installs what ever is required.


I cannot gather why did you quote this part of my post and give this whatever reply?  



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Did you see the other two "options of usage" Windows gives?
> 
> In the lightroom pic, the "library of thumbnails window" is in the other monitor, not whole lightroom.
> 
> All I have been trying to say is that Windows gives more options to work if U want, compared to Mac OS where you only have one option to work with.


ALL kinds of Multi-Monitor modes available on Windows are there for Mac OS X.  Just that the orientation of Dock and apple-bar might have their own merits and de-merits. 

Of course, the windows way is flawed as well..


----------



## Pat (Feb 19, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> ALL kinds of Multi-Monitor modes available on Windows are there for Mac OS X.  Just that the orientation of Dock and apple-bar might have their own merits and de-merits.
> 
> Of course, the windows way is flawed as well..



That was my point. Ofcourse, the implementation is not the best in Mac OS X, but neither is it flawless on windows.

And then a winboy comes along with these ridiculous arguments, says Mac OS X sucks and then he calls me a macboy.


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 19, 2009)

Wait a minute. Where's the nose-pocking Linboy? 

In other news, I got my first *kernel panic* today. Wanted to write a blog entry, but don't know how to..


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2009)

^^lol...dont be a lulzer. I am on tech nirvana, so now it really doesnt matter. All OSes are pain to use at some point and I have settled with an anonymous one.
But I do come back once in a while to see if anyone else is ready for salvation or not. I care for lost people still identifying there identity with tech gadgets and softwares.

Later fanbois !


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't know what it was, but it was good.
_You still haven't told me how to change the username._


----------



## yash (Feb 20, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> In the lightroom pic, the "library of thumbnails window"  is in the other monitor, not whole lightroom.



okay, this is something noone else replied to. 
you can't run two 'whole lightrooms' so your argument is invalid. in either OS, you get menubar on either of the two. which is how mac works inherently. and now, adobe products too.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 20, 2009)

@Ironman

As far as I know changing user names is not allowed, some other guy here wanted that too!! I think T159 and ichi may be two different guys, may be its a guess.


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 20, 2009)

^ Nah. Same guy. He said me you have to make a request to admins and they may change it. Perhaps goobimama needs it. 

Guys, anyone know how to sync Windows Mobile with  a Mac? Its stupid that Microsoft didn't make a client for OSX. Other tools have failure rates, like the one I tied yesterday which gave me a kernel panoc.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 20, 2009)

^^^Haven't you heard of that famous Active Stink Joke ?? 
To sync Win Mobile you'll need Missing Sync for Windows Mobile. There is a Missing Sync for everything Palm OS, Symbian, Blackberry, SE .. you name it.


----------



## din (Feb 20, 2009)

@IronManForever

SyncMate - Sync your Mac with mobile device - Some features are free like contact, ical etc

Missing Sync for Windows Mobile - Fully paid


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 20, 2009)

^ Syncmate was the thing that gave me my first kernel panic on Mac. 
Does Missing Sync have a trial? Wait, I can check that. Checking out.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Feb 22, 2009)

A program can cause a kernel panic? I've downloaded many apps and that has never happened!
But I still remember my first system update, I got a kernel panic(10.5.4). But when I was downloading the update I connected my Nokia N80 and I guess that's what cause it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 22, 2009)

Mac's can't connect properly to any mobile phone other then iPhone??? Wow, what a limitation


----------



## Faun (Feb 22, 2009)

^^why do you need another phone when you enter Apple family ?


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 22, 2009)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Mac's can't connect properly to any mobile phone other then iPhone??? Wow, what a limitation


Macs CAN sync with all major handset providers. Either you install Windows, or use Mac OS. For both, you'll need extra software, other than 'Windows Mobile' on 'Windows Vista'.

I'd say that its the responsibility of the handset manufacturer to make a syncing tool. I already said Microsoft should provide ActiveSync for Mac if they want the scenario to look better.

Nevertheless, third party tools are there and work well with Macs. Just that I got unlucky with the trial of a program having an on-test beta feature and Mac OS gave me a kernel panic.

--------------

A question for all; *Uh, How much do you fancy legacy hardware and stuff?*
I just saw a website selling 2nd hand, refurb eMacs with 1.24 GHz G4 for 99$.  Perfect for a home desktop for basic stuff I should say. _Did I say I really love legacy hardware, and when someone tries to put good use to them? _


----------



## Pat (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey guys do you know my Zune doesnt work with Mac OS! What a sucker MS have made! Seriously...Anyone ready to swap Zune 30 GB with an iPod 30 GB ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 22, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> Macs CAN sync with all major handset providers.



Can it sync with Nokia N79 to sync my contacts in Address Book, mails with Apple Mail & Notes/To Do with Things?



> I'd say that its the responsibility of the handset manufacturer to make a syncing tool.



I agree. It is a free software so it should be created in a cross platform API like QT & should be made available on all platforms. This is one investment phone manufacturers should indeed beer.



> I already said Microsoft should provide ActiveSync for Mac if they want the scenario to look better.



ActiveSync is a protocol not a software.



Pat said:


> Hey guys do you know my Zune doesnt work with Mac OS! What a sucker MS have made! Seriously...Anyone ready to swap Zune 30 GB with an iPod 30 GB ?



U...a mac user bought Microsoft Zune?????


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 22, 2009)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> U...a mac user bought Microsoft Zune?????


U put that wrong. A Zune user bought a Mac. 



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Can it sync with Nokia N79 to sync my contacts in Address Book, mails with Apple Mail & Notes/To Do with Things?


Missing Sync can I believe. Just a few days ago, one for Blackberry released.
If it doesnt in anyway, you could call Nokia up and tell your problem anytime. 



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> ActiveSync is a protocol not a software.


Doesnt make any difference to me. There still isnt one for a Mac, or rather, for Mac OS.



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> I agree. It is a free software so it should be created in a cross platform API like QT & should be made available on all platforms. This is one investment phone manufacturers should indeed *beer*.


Yeah, I like that too. Carlsberg.


----------



## Pat (Feb 23, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> U put that wrong. A Zune user bought a Mac.



True that. And I would never have bought it if I was not getting it for as cheap as I did  Believe me, Zune software is teh biggest piece of **** ever. Period. And then you have MS fanboys complaining about itunes


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 23, 2009)

Pat said:


> Anyone ready to swap Zune 30 GB with an iPod 30 GB ?



Are you nuts ?? Seriously are you nuts ?? Its like asking Paris Hilton in return for Rakhi Sawant!! No way in the hell!!


----------



## Pat (Feb 23, 2009)

^^ Lol!


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2009)

At least both are sluts


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 23, 2009)

ichi said:
			
		

> At least both are sluts



I think calling anyone as sluts is offending. We love and adore celebs and thats why tabloids and paparazzi exist. Its okay to criticize but being judgmental sucks!!


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2009)

^^Ok, then both are angels  (but now it offends the majority...lolz)


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 23, 2009)

^^^ H a H a H a... like I said don't be judgmental. See I had to give that painful laugh!
But you are right P Hilton is my angel!! 
---------------

I am looking for a usb based TV tuner for my MacBook, any recommendations ??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 23, 2009)

The Apple thread is heading somewhere else.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah. please mind your language.. there are many underage ^kids^ here  ..

On a serious note.. how's zune performance compared to iPod classic.. and is it launched in India?


----------



## Faun (Feb 24, 2009)

^^well kids cannot be underage,  they are either kids or underage users ! 

Better get anything but not zune !


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 24, 2009)

^^^ LOL



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> The Apple thread is heading somewhere else.



You cannot complain if you haven't read this thread from the beginning. Here we discuss everything that is Apple and every other thing that is non-Apple. in case you didn't know we fought off a Mod who wanted to dump this thread in Chit Chat section. So stop complaining and have fun 



			
				hellknight said:
			
		

> how's zune performance compared to iPod classic



Isn't my description enough ?? iPod anytime!!


----------



## Pat (Feb 24, 2009)

hellknight said:


> On a serious note.. how's zune performance compared to iPod classic.. and is it launched in India?


Not launched anywhere except US AFAIK. Performance wise its ok (for non-audiophiles like me there is hardly any difference) It is bulkier than its iPod counter-part, but has a big 3" screen!


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 24, 2009)

^  I agree, the Zune hardware is pretty good. But as I have heard, the software sucks. I'll research on that..
I think a substantial population is non-audiophile. And Zune can't be that bad, unless you compare it with 'things'..

@Azeem 
You want a tv tuner for Mac? Nothing beeneats* EyeTV .. or so I have heard. I don't know about pricing, availability, etc though.. Google is your friend.

_*should have been beats, what was I thinking? Lol._


----------



## desiibond (Feb 24, 2009)

hellknight said:


> On a serious note.. how's zune performance compared to iPod classic.. and is it launched in India?



Zune's audio quality is pretty good but believe me, it's software sucks. And Zune client (on PC) is one of the worst sync tool that I ever saw. SO, I would say, among the two, stick to ipod classic.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh thanx.. u know i haven't seen a zune in real.. so i thought that lets ask in the forum.. Zune might be syncable with MediaMonkey i think..


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 26, 2009)

Safari 4 Beta reminds me of Heroes Season 01, you got these special powers but finding it difficult to control them!!


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 26, 2009)

^ I aint eager to try it. Seriously, what it gonna change. Its a goddamn browser.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Feb 26, 2009)

Safari needs to be able to search other websites. I use wikipedia a lot and I hate going to www.wikipedia.org everytime I need something. But other than that, it works like really well. I didn't really try Safari 4 though.


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 26, 2009)

Aaargh! I didnt know I crossed 1,000 posts this quick.  I had thought about doing something legendary in my 1,000th post. Now, I don't even know what was my 1,000th post about. 

Anyone know how to find that out, my 1,000 post? It might be very simple, but I do not know. 
------------

Err.. I know Mac OS is rock stable, yes I do believe that. But there must be something that you need to do routinely on Mac OS, something for maintenence? 

Something like Scandisk, Disk Defrag, Disk Cleanup, Registry Repair just so that you guys know what kinda things I need. Those things might not be needed in Mac, like it does not have a registry, but please do tell what all should be done.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 26, 2009)

^^^ Disk Utility, Drive Genius, Onyx are your friends!! And for your 1000th post take 12 steps backwards  LOL


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 26, 2009)

jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> And for your 1000th post take 12 steps backwards


You won't believe if I say I actually did that, will you?


----------



## goobimama (Feb 27, 2009)

@IronMan: Must try Safari 4. It's seriously much better. Just revert the address bar back to what it was, and maybe the tabs if you find them too weird. It is fast, light, and has some nice feature improvements. A no brainer. 

@Cooldudie: Inquisitorx.com


----------



## Pat (Feb 27, 2009)

I got Safari 4 too...And there is no looking back.Its heaps better than the previous version - fast and sexy! I actually don't dislike the new tab-bar! Infact, I just love it.I get much more screen space this way which I absolutely appreciate (especially considering I am on a 13.3" Macbook)


----------



## sakumar79 (Feb 27, 2009)

Why is there no drop down list for the address box in Safari? Is it considered non-useful?

Arun


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 27, 2009)

Downloading Safari 4

Man this tool *Onyx* is so loaded and extensive, upto the limit of being confusing to new Mac users like me. 

What is meant by repairing disk permissions? A routine maintainence task on a Mac, but what actually does it do?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 27, 2009)

^^^ Onyx is really simple to use and very useful utility to have. Don't worry about Disk Permissions till your mac misbehaves, however its recommended to verify disk permission once in a month. Cache cleaner is something I recommend you to use once in a week, make sure that you don't delete Cookies and your web history ( ofcourse these are personal choices ).

Drive Genius is something that you should use with little caution, I say read documentation.

Disk Utility is bundled with Mac OS and is very easy to use with loads of functions. Check it yourself, it can do a whole lot of things and its my favorite utility too.


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 28, 2009)

^ Umm. Okay, thanks for that.

I need a nice software that will help me manage Movies and Rips and catalog my DVDs. Any suggestions?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 28, 2009)

^^^ Hmmm ... how about Multiplex ?? I haven't tried it but heard its supercool.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Feb 28, 2009)

Got a question here. In my coverflow in iTunes, the album arts split up even if they are the same CD. It seems my library is sorted by name not album. I remember this question was asked before, but I'm too lazy to search.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 28, 2009)

OnyX even fixes the HFS+ partition error on our Macs .. Man i love that software..


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 28, 2009)

@cooldudie3
Didn't get your problem exactly but here is my guess solution may work for you.
Select all the tracks in the album and press cmd + i (Get Info), in the Info tab add your necessary tags and then add the album art. Then, move on to the Options tab, select Part of compilation as Yes and press OK. Hope it works for you


----------



## cooldudie3 (Mar 1, 2009)

*www.skitch.com/cooldudie3/bgc9e/skitched-20090301-082902
Hope this picture helps. I know the compilation thing works, but it's not a compilation.


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 1, 2009)

*utorrent* for Mac is coOl.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Mar 1, 2009)

^^ I use Transmission for torrents. I like the interface, it's clean and easy to use. Also I can see the download/upload speed on the dock without opening the window.
Anyways utorrent for mac isn't as feature-rich as the PC version.


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 1, 2009)

^ It has almost as much as I would need. That said, I am downloading Transmission. 

I used iPhoto to import pics from my Digital Camera. Where has iPhoto kept it?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 1, 2009)

^^^ In Pictures/ iPhoto Library, I think its only browsable via iPhoto and not Finder 
Torrents and Transmission have a knife-butter relationship


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 1, 2009)

^ Man, this sucks. Why? I mean, iPhoto should integrate with Finder, any sane guy would expect that. It'll be terrible for me if this isnt possible.


----------



## Pat (Mar 1, 2009)

^^ Right click on iPhoto Library in Finder -> Show Package Contents. It opens your library in finder!


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 1, 2009)

^ Thanks man! I'll try it as soon as I get back home.

I'm so stupid.. I did that 'show package stuff' for looking into Application contents.. couldn't guess that for iPhoto.
_I must say Apple should have a more intuitive menu option for that, if it isn't already there, that is._


----------



## cooldudie3 (Mar 2, 2009)

Also, if you select a photo in Finder and control-click and select Reveal in Finder, the iPhoto Library thing will open and with the photo highlighted.


----------



## yash (Mar 2, 2009)

cooldudie3 said:


> Also, if you select a photo in Finder and control-click and select Reveal in Finder, the iPhoto Library thing will open and with the photo highlighted.



what? if you are selecting a photo in the finder, why/how would you click reveal in finder?


----------



## Pat (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ I am sure he meant "in iphoto"


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 4, 2009)

*Mac Mini, iMac, Mac Pro, Airport Express, Time Machine UPDATED..*
_And maybe a little something on MacBook Pro? I thought that while showing it to my friend who is thinking of buying it._


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 5, 2009)

I picked up the new Mac Mini base model.. who is gonna pay $200 for extra ram and hdd? will add later if required. I don't think I will since it's not my primary system. And wireless keyboard (mini) and mouse.. I like the keyboard and mouse.. very slick and small.

Now I need a USB TV tuner.. Do you guys know any that works with Mac and available in India? EyeTV available here for $150.. Pretty expensive for a tuner. Also I'm looking for a 22 inch LCD. I'm eying for a Samsung. Any suggestions? LCD with built in TV tuner and speakers would be great..


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 6, 2009)

^ Uh. I'd suggest you go Full HD for the monitor.. 
But, as you said you would love to go for LCD with built-in TV Tuner and Speakers, why not go for a cheap 20+ LCD TV?


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 6, 2009)

is LCD TVs as good as LCD monitors? There are some 22 inch full HD LCD monitors by Samsung.


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 7, 2009)

^ LCD TVs good as LCD monitors? Depends on your budget and depends on what you are gonna do. 
For a drawing room setup, 'Mac Mini + LCD TV + 5.1 + Fast Internet' would be great IMO. I have no interest in TV Tuners as such..


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 7, 2009)

lol fast internet and India! If I had to use this one here then I would not ask so many questions. I'd go to a store and pick up a HDTV.  I can spend some Rs. 12K for a LCD.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 7, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> ^ Thanks man! I'll try it as soon as I get back home.
> 
> I'm so stupid.. I did that 'show package stuff' for looking into Application contents.. couldn't guess that for iPhoto.
> _I must say Apple should have a more intuitive menu option for that, if it isn't already there, that is._


The thing about iPhoto libraries, is that it was just a folder earlier. But somehow idiots used to bugger it up by burrowing through it and messing it up. Apple decided to just make that into an iPhoto package, so that if you double click it, you open it up in iPhoto. You're supposed to manage everything in iPhoto, and not Finder. I'd suggest you do the same (old Windows habits is it?). 

Now, if you want access to pictures in Finder, the Open/Save dialog box shows you all your media. I agree with you though, I think that media browser should be embedded in Finder as well. If you want the iLife media browser available everywhere, try the Karelia iMedia Browser *www.karelia.com/imedia/.



amitava82 said:


> I picked up the new Mac Mini base model.. who is gonna pay $200 for extra ram and hdd? will add later if required. I don't think I will since it's not my primary system. And wireless keyboard (mini) and mouse.. I like the keyboard and mouse.. very slick and small.
> 
> Now I need a USB TV tuner.. Do you guys know any that works with Mac and available in India? EyeTV available here for $150.. Pretty expensive for a tuner. Also I'm looking for a 22 inch LCD. I'm eying for a Samsung. Any suggestions? LCD with built in TV tuner and speakers would be great..


Dude. Get your RAM from your local store. Much cheaper. Sure the Mac mini is not the easiest to open up, but it's possible. 

I'd suggest a Dell LCD.


----------



## krazzy (Mar 7, 2009)

amitava82 said:


> Also I'm looking for a 22 inch LCD. I'm eying for a Samsung. Any suggestions? LCD with built in TV tuner and speakers would be great..



For that I would recommend the Samsung 2233sw. It looks great, is Full HD and has very good picture quality. And costs around 10k here.


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 7, 2009)

^ Yep. Thats a good one.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> The thing about iPhoto libraries, is that it was just a folder earlier. But somehow idiots used to bugger it up by burrowing through it and messing it up. Apple decided to just make that into an iPhoto package, so that if you double click it, you open it up in iPhoto. You're supposed to manage everything in iPhoto, and not Finder. I'd suggest you do the same (old Windows habits is it?).
> 
> Now, if you want access to pictures in Finder, the Open/Save dialog box shows you all your media. I agree with you though, I think that media browser should be embedded in Finder as well. If you want the iLife media browser available everywhere, try the Karelia iMedia Browser *www.karelia.com/imedia/.



It's not just a Windows Habit. I would prefer it to have an option like iTunes where it leaves files where they were. 
Its much easier to upload pics in forums and stuff via Finder. 
I have that Karelia iMedia Browser installed BTW.
--

Guys, I need a Download Manager for Mac. One which lets me segment files to any number and make multiple connections to a server.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 7, 2009)

^^^ There are 3 great DMs for Mac and they are as follows

1) Leech : Absolute Macy app. You'll love it the moment you start using it. Buts it lacks some advanced features. In my usage I found out that it fails to resume download most of the time esp from RS. 

2) Speed Downloader : This one is favorite of most people. Its got all the advanced features any DM can have. In my usage I found out that it requires a little learning curve to get used to it. 

3) iGetter : My favorite and the one that I use daily. It doesn't have only one feature that I need and that is the ability to add multiple links in one go. But, thanks to QuickSilver, I managed to find a great solution.


----------



## spironox (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey i am back !!! 

too long off the net huh ! so whats going on aryaush u still here hey HI goobi


----------



## dinesh72 (Mar 8, 2009)

does iGetter automatically shuts down the modem at specific time?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 8, 2009)

^^^There is a scheduler available with options like 'Hang up modem when done' and 'Redial modem when disconnected'.

AudialHub is no longer supported and unfortunately I didn't follow the steps to backup my AudialHub. Now after installing AudialHud I get this :

*img91.imageshack.us/img91/1152/picture1f.jpg

I cannot get past that screen and use AudialHub untill I download those extras either online or manually. Online is not happening as the site doesn't support it anymore so I want to get it done manually. Manual method requires the file ah100extras.dmg, that isn't available either. I know many of you use AudialHub, so if any of you have it please let me know


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 9, 2009)

Do I need to buy a UPS for Mini? Back home I have a PC without UPS..


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 10, 2009)

^ thats something you will know better? frequent power cuts? surges? then yes.

even then, id recommend a UPS to anyone.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't use a UPS for even my TV! But it's always best to, because you'll never know when a surge will kill your precious Mac.
Here's also a good TV Tuner


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 11, 2009)

^ Are we supposed to say 'Oh! What? You dont?' .. 
I mean I dont think you have to use UPS for a TV. I myself have seen no-one do so.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Mar 12, 2009)

If you have been investing a lot of money for a really expensive Plasma TV, I wouldn't mind spending a bit more to protect my TV.


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 13, 2009)

^ Uh, for that Surge Protectors are all that you might need. UPS wont serve any great purpose.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 14, 2009)

Looking for an iPhone app that can record calls. Should record calls on both sides i.e. calling party and called party. I wanna record interviews
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Also I wouldn't mind having a separate phone for this thing. Any basic phone would do. Any recommendations ?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Also I wouldn't mind having a separate phone for this thing. Any basic phone would do. Any recommendations ?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Mar 15, 2009)

New iPod Shuffle!!! Though doesn't really catch my attention.


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 15, 2009)

^ Yeah. Shuffle's better the old way. 

@Azeem Any Symbian S60 phone can do that with apps. I had this 'Call Recorder' app on my old Nokia 6600 and it fared pretty well. So get the cheapest Symbian that you find. 

I actually would recommend E50 w/o camera. Maybe thats the cheapest good enough Symbian that you can get.


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2009)

I heard you need apple certified headphone fur that as they care for customers ? New ipod shuffle looks pro.


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 16, 2009)

^ Pun?  

Yes, Apple has made it sure that no-one else can make a supported headset, without licensing from Apple. Why? I just don't know! 

We might see duplicate headphones though, Apple can't sue China.


----------



## hellknight (Mar 17, 2009)

^+100..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 17, 2009)

How is iLife 09?  Worth upgrading from 08?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 17, 2009)

^^^For what iMovie '09 is capable of, its a must upgrade. I am having great time fiddling with iMovie


----------



## dinesh72 (Mar 17, 2009)

^ is it not worth waiting for Snow Leopard which should come pre loaded with iLife'09?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 17, 2009)

^
Me too. Don't wanna get it from illegitimate sources. Waiting for Snow Leopard.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 17, 2009)

^^^I can bet you guys haven't seen the iLife '09 Guided Tour videos, have you ? There is no guarantee that Snow Leopard is gonna arrive in June. I have no idea why I am not excited about Snow Leopard, I seem to be more than happy with Leopard. One thing that I want in Snow Leopard is Forklift like two-pane interface for Finder.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah,I haven't seen the guided tour but I can wait for a while as I'm in no hurry and on Linux these days


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 17, 2009)

dinesh72 said:
			
		

> ^ is it not worth waiting for Snow Leopard which should come pre loaded with iLife'09?


iLife 09 wont be bundled with Snow Leopard. Its the 'machine' which is bundled with softwares. If you buy Leopard off the shelf right now, you will not get iLife, and most probably not with Snow Leopard.

If one has bought a Mac after after January 6(?), he/she should get iLife 09. At a nominal cost or Free, check out the iLife page at Apple. I heard it takes 9$. 
-----
To wait for Snow Leopard or not IF buying a Mac. Yes, if you can. 129$ is not easy to earn, not for everyone.


----------



## Apple Juice (Mar 17, 2009)

strange, my hhd failed 
my mac mini is not in warranty(obviously)
what can i do?


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 17, 2009)

^ First post in this thread? Welcome! A short questionnaire(fcuck teh spelling!) ..

Mac Details - 
Mac User Since - 
Favourite Applications - 
iPod - ?
iPhone - ?
Blog/Twitter - 

 

If your HDD failed, you should replace it I guess. Anything else you can do? 
Try to recover stuff by taking the damaged HDD to a service station. 

Oh, and Google for How to replace Mac Mini HDD (your Model?)..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 17, 2009)

^^
Nothing failed. He's just pulling us macboys' leg.


----------



## yash (Mar 18, 2009)

nothing about the iphone 3.0 OS yet? I absolutely can't wait to get more bluetooth functionality on my ipod touch! and push notifications!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 19, 2009)

I am betting my ass on this one : Next week Woz is gonna be kicked (okay fine, voted) out of Dancing with the Stars.


----------



## dinesh72 (Mar 20, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> iLife 09 wont be bundled with Snow Leopard. Its the 'machine' which is bundled with softwares. If you buy Leopard off the shelf right now, you will not get iLife, and most probably not with Snow Leopard.



Thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2009)

I'll be making an upgrade after 7 years.

I want to know whether investing in an iMac is right for me?

My usage is very hard and I mainly use multimedia apps and I had started a little bit of PHP.

I play an online FPS game called Urban Terror which is cross-platform and works on Mac OS X.

If you all could give me good reasons for buying a Mac, I'll cancel my plans of buying a gaming rig.

Thank you.


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 21, 2009)

^ Well, its for you to decide surely. Mac Users are not salesmen.

You will have to unlearn few Windowsy things and relearn in the Mac way. But that wont take long. It was basically 1 day for me. I bought my MacBook 2 months ago..

Multimedia Apps, some of the best ones exist for Mac only. 

Basically you will see a Mac lasts linger than PC. Even years later, you'd be running your iMac with the latest Mac OS and giggle about it like a schoolgirl. 

Check out Apple's official Page on Why to Get a Mac. 

Cost Analysis. Macs are more expensive? 

The geeky, Why Macs are good?

10 Reasons - Why Mac?

Damn, you can just Google man! But trust me, you might have made up your mind by now. For your tasks, I'm sure Macs will be better. 

And please don't go by others and evaluate on the cost factor. There's more to it. And afterall you are upgrading after 7 years, so a good purchase is a must. 

I think 24" iMac should be better. The baseline 24" is cheap and should get your tasks done, but for future-proffing, get something higher end.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 22, 2009)

As much as I love watching the Apple Keynote presentations I hate to download it from iTunes podcasts. I am stuck so downloading this March 17th event for hours now. Can anyone give me a direct link to it so that I can download it from iGetter ?
iTunes is taking ages to download 786Mb of podcasts 
A direct link please ( No torrents )


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 22, 2009)

Fu(k. Just realised that I was legible for the 'iLife 09 upgrade plan'. Its possible till March 28.

But no, I don't have a an international credit card. No one I know does, except relatives outside. Its too late now anyways. 



			
				jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> A direct link please ( No torrents )


Why no torreents, thats not illegitimate. You get the Keynote without restrictions anyways..


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 22, 2009)

^^^A public tracker with good seeds is welcome but no pvt trackers, why risk ratio for a thing thats free!!
illegitimate --> Not applicable in India.. Sue me


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello, boys.

Boy, it sure has been a long time that I was last posting around here.

Just an update, I'm now using an awesome Unibody MacBook Pro 2.4Ghz that I received as replacement from Apple. If the configs on the first page still matter, I'd appreciate if someone changed them.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 22, 2009)

^^^ Hello Preshit, hope you are fine. Its real sad that you people ( Aayush, Ashwin, Preshit, Darky ) have almost deserted this Forum. Are you guys hanging out somewhere else ?? I guess so .....

*img99.imageshack.us/img99/8780/picture1l.jpg

Okay now let me explain : That one is a brand new iLife '09 and I swear to god the first thing that comes to my mind when I think Picture/Photo/Album is AK. Now if I may ask you, if the only images in my iPhoto Library are of AK then why doesn't Faces recognize it ??


----------



## yash (Mar 23, 2009)

well, iphoto faces feature is far from perfect as of now. me and.. u remember this guy who goes by aryayush?.. both of us have talked about its problems and have learned to not rely on it too much. I still tag photos with the names of ppl instead of wasting time drawing squares around people's faces that iphoto didnt detect.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey Macboys, I want to confirm something whether it is available in Mac OS X or not.

I have an Intel DG31PR motherboard with onboard realtek HD Audio. I got 3 audio connector pins on the rear panel & 2 on the front Panel of my CPU chassis. I am running Windows Vista SP1.

Two days ago me & my brother decided to watch a movie on my PC but we had no speakers. So I connected my Philips headphones to the rear connector & connected another old Philips HPF 250 headphone to the front audio connector. The audio was coming from both the headphone for the same movie playing in Windows Media Player 11. 

Then another friend came, she also wanted to see the movie but we had no more head phones. So I decided to check whether her EP-630 will work or not. I plugged it in the front Panel Audio In port which is pink colored & to my surprice Audio was coming from it too . Nice to see 3 headphones working together.

Now the best part, after some tweaking I was able to set my headphones in such a way that rear panel headphone was giving audio of movie which front panel port was giving audio running in Winamp.

Using this method, yesterday after getting my X-mini speakers, I configured my PC & now I can play a movie in X-mini speakers while music from Winamp in the headphone at the same time. 

Is something like this possible using Mac?


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh my goodness, do you even have a use of such a setup? 
I'm curious too.


----------



## yash (Mar 24, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Hey Macboys, I want to confirm something whether it is available in Mac OS X or not.
> 
> I have an Intel DG31PR motherboard with onboard realtek HD Audio. I got 3 audio connector pins on the rear panel & 2 on the front Panel of my CPU chassis. I am running Windows Vista SP1.
> 
> ...



What a futile endeavor.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 24, 2009)

OMG OMG is that what you call an 'Out of the Box Experience' ?? 

gx you should see 'Get a Mac' ads... I mean seriously.


----------



## Pat (Mar 24, 2009)

^^ Lol!


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 24, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> Oh my goodness, do you even have a use of such a setup?
> I'm curious too.



I do when I have one or 2 friends in my home & we have to watch a movie or something keeping in mind not to disturb my parents or family members in the other room. In this scenario using headphones is the only option & good that with my PC I am able to use 3 headphones at the same time while none of my family members are disturbed.

Keep in mind that my Philips HSP8900 & HPF-250 headphones have 4 meter long cord so we can sit on the bed & enjoy. I also got a bluetooth over the ear headphone, so I can use 3 headphones if I need to, that's called expandability with PC & Windows 



> What a futile endeavor.



To pwn me, plz mention whether this kind of custom setup is possible with Mac OS X?



> OMG OMG is that what you call an 'Out of the Box Experience' ??
> 
> gx you should see 'Get a Mac' ads... I mean seriously.



Out of the box on a Windows Setup I can use 3 headphones without any kind of configuration, just plug them in.

Out of the box on a Mac Setup I cannot use 3 headphones at all. If that's not the case then instead of deviating from the topic plz mention whether this can be done on a Mac at all or not?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 24, 2009)

Again!! Bored of PC vs Mac. Lets start something new. :yawn:


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 24, 2009)

Its no PC vs Mac. I just want to know whether this is possible in Mac or not?

Instead of writing all that, please test yourself & state whether it is possible.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 24, 2009)

Most probably not.
Oh gawd we Macboys suck!! Hail waindows! Windows pwns OS X teh unloose!!

All Macboys smash your Macs and get a Windows based PC. You'll be able to use 3 headphones. OMG!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 24, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Most probably not.
> Oh gawd we Macboys suck!! Hail waindows! Windows pwns OS X teh unloose!!
> 
> All Macboys smash your Macs and get a Windows based PC. You'll be able to use 3 headphones. OMG!!



Umm....why are you assuming things on your own? I just wanted to know whether it is possible in Mac OS X or not cos Mac OS X also uses Intel HD Audio & if you install Vista on a Mac hardware then this thing should also works with Vista.

Geezzz, what r u, 13?


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 25, 2009)

> To pwn me, plz mention whether this kind of custom setup is possible with Mac OS X?


You could just buy one of those devices which outputs one jack into multiple ports ? 



> Check out Apple's official Page on Why to Get a Mac.
> 
> Cost Analysis. Macs are more expensive?
> 
> ...


Nice articles to read through. Thanks for the links.


----------



## yash (Mar 25, 2009)

FilledVoid said:


> You could just buy one of those devices which outputs one jack into multiple ports ?
> 
> 
> Nice articles to read through. Thanks for the links.



0wned! haha!


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 25, 2009)

^ I was thinking the same all along. Its not that difficult to get a port replicator kind of thing. 

@gxsaurav I think that's possible because of the loaded Intel driver. Try that with the default Windows driver(if any). I may be wrong though. 
If you buy external sound cards for Mac, the tools/drivers coming with it allow such stuff. 

I would try it but I don't have headphones here right now. I don't think that's possible with my MacBook anyways, or any Mac by default.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 25, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Hey Macboys, I want to confirm something whether it is available in Mac OS X or not.
> 
> I have an Intel DG31PR motherboard with onboard realtek HD Audio. I got 3 audio connector pins on the rear panel & 2 on the front Panel of my CPU chassis. I am running Windows Vista SP1.
> 
> ...


Long Q, short answer:

You mobo connectors are faulty. Get them repaired!!!

No seriously! When you plug in devices at the front/rear connectors theoretically the output should be from either one of the connectors. The front has a higher priority over the rear.

Secondly the 'pink' connector is for microphone, if that is outputting audio signals then something is big time screwed up on your mobo! Its not a feature, its a flaw!!!!

And a port replicator can be connected to any jack, just that as the number of receptors increase, the quality decreases as there is no amplifier in between.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 25, 2009)

FilledVoid said:


> You could just buy one of those devices which outputs one jack into multiple ports ?





> ^ I was thinking the same all along. Its not that difficult to get a port replicator kind of thing.
> 
> @gxsaurav I think that's possible because of the loaded Intel driver. Try that with the default Windows driver(if any). I may be wrong though.
> If you buy external sound cards for Mac, the tools/drivers coming with it allow such stuff.
> ...



Why should I buy something else? Do u expect me to go to the market when my friends r sitting in the room instead of just inserting the cable in the socket.

Windows Installs Realtek HD Audio drivers, same which I install. Just that the ones bundled in Window are old.

I hope you guys are familiar with "Jack Sensing" using which the Jacks of sound cards can automatically adjust there according to which device inserted. 

When you connect a 5.1 channel speaker set to onboard audio, it has 3 pins which you insert in the 3 sockets at the rear panel of PC. How do u think at that time the Pink Mic In port is able to output audio 



> You mobo connectors are faulty. Get them repaired!!!
> 
> No seriously! When you plug in devices at the front/rear connectors theoretically the output should be from either one of the connectors. The front has a higher priority over the rear.



Same audio was coming from both the connectors. Its a feature of Intel HD Audio, Multiple audio streams due to HD Audio architecture. Nothing is faulty.



> Secondly the 'pink' connector is for microphone, if that is outputting audio signals then something is big time screwed up on your mobo! Its not a feature, its a flaw!!!!



You are wrong. I have a very old mic of frontech which I bought for Rs 100 few years back, I connected it to the pink one & it was working as a mic & not speaker


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 25, 2009)

^^
Hey dude I was just messing around. Don't take it seriously. Why do you Winboys fume up so quickly?
Anyways, I tried this and the very first thing that I found is that no audio is coming from the mic (pink) port and only two audio ports are there in most Macs. So this setup is very unlikely to work on a Mac. 
I think this is a motherboard flaw or messes up connection. Get it checked. And if you think that I'm a fanboy then let me tell you that I also tried it on my PC and as expected no audio is coming from the pink port. 
So,no. Consider yourself lucky or get your mobo fixed.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 25, 2009)

> Why should I buy something else? Do u expect me to go to the market when my friends r sitting in the room instead of just inserting the cable in the socket.


Er no . I meant you would buy it in advance.  Either way you don't seem to enjoy the idea so whatever floats your boat. Oh by the way to answer your question . Would you go buy a Mac when your friends are over ? Either way mines was merely just a suggestion. Most people usually forget that splitters are available. 

As for the quality decrease. Splitting one output into two barely decrease the sound on my system. You would hardly notice any change .


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 25, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Same audio was coming from both the connectors. Its a feature of Intel HD Audio, Multiple audio streams due to HD Audio architecture. Nothing is faulty.


Read this: *www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/CS-020642.htm

Multistreaming (as the name suggests) allows 2 different streams, one from front and another from back. If the same audio is coming from both then the front panel jack sensing is not functioning properly.



gxsaurav said:


> You are wrong. I have a very old mic of frontech which I bought for Rs 100 few years back, I connected it to the pink one & it was working as a mic & not speaker


Read this: *www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/cs-015851.htm

This is Intel's own documentation for all Intel boards with HD Audio codec (including Intel® Desktop Board DG31GL, Intel® Desktop Board DG31PR). There is no way a 'pink' microphone connector can output audio. 

It used to be true in olden days for a 5.1 connector. The 'pink' connector was for subwoofer but not anymore as the subwoofer has a separate connection now.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 25, 2009)

A laptop has a head phone jack ( green ) and a microphone jack ( pink ). Now if you plugin an ear phone/head phone into the microphone jack, you can still talk. I mean to say your headphone will serve as a microphone when its plugged into the pink jack. Clarity of voice is an issue for sure but work in a worst scenario.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
A laptop as a head phone jack ( green ) and a microphone jack ( pink ). Now if you plugin an ear phone/head phone into the microphone jack, you can still talk. I mean to say your headphone will serve as a microphone when its plugged into the pink jack. Clarity of voice is an issue for sure but work in a worst scenario.


----------



## pickster (Mar 26, 2009)

Got my Macbook today..
the aluminum model, 2.0 GHz.
and its freaking awesome!!

the things that are bugging me till now 

- the confusing shortcuts - for eg : control + tab to cycle through tabs but command + t for new tab in firefox instead of control + t; no shortcut to go straight to the search box...
- enter / return key renames the folder instead of opening it... any idea how to deal with this?
- delete key working as backspace and not delete

i'll install windows 7 tomorrow. let's see how that goes...


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 26, 2009)

^^^ Congratulations for your new MacBook.
Command key for Mac is your Control key in Windows, so Cmd + t will open a new tab in most browsers. To go directly to the search bar you need to type Cmd + Option + F

Return key in Mac renames a file/folder, thats how it works here. Now if you need to open a file or folder you'll need to press Cmd + O

delete key in Mac is your backspace key in Windows. Now if you need delete key to actually delete like in windows you'll need to press Fn + delete.

Please be patient and don't hurry and install Windows on a MacBook. You can use bootcamp if you want to dual boot.


----------



## pickster (Mar 26, 2009)

Command works as control except for command + tab.

I already installed Windows 7. Works flawlessly... well... except for the right click.
Did not test iSight, just played Left 4 Dead and Burnout Paradise. They run really well... better than i expected.
And i obviously knew that i had to use Boot Camp. 

Thanks for the fn + delete tip. Really helpful.

I gotta admit, OS X has the best interface till date. Just pure awesomeness!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 26, 2009)

^^^ There are two ways to get right click :
1) On track pad just tap with two fingers
2) On key board you can click Ctrl + Trackpad button


----------



## yash (Mar 26, 2009)

I use a diff set of shortcuts in firefox.. and I believe it's enabled by default. cmd+k will take you to search, just like cmd+option+F. 

and cmd+shift+[ or ] will toggle you through previous or next tabs in firefox and safari.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 26, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> Read this: *www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/CS-020642.htm
> 
> Multistreaming (as the name suggests) allows 2 different streams, one from front and another from back. If the same audio is coming from both then the front panel jack sensing is not functioning properly.



I checked this in some other motherboards too with HD Audio & front panel connector & yes, same audio was coming. Now I find it hard to believe that 5 motherboards on which I tested this were malfunctioning.



> This is Intel's own documentation for all Intel boards with HD Audio codec (including Intel® Desktop Board DG31GL, Intel® Desktop Board DG31PR). There is no way a 'pink' microphone connector can output audio.



I will upload a video


----------



## Pat (Mar 26, 2009)

pickster said:


> Command works as control except for command + tab.
> 
> I already installed Windows 7. Works flawlessly... well... except for the right click.
> Did not test iSight, just played Left 4 Dead and Burnout Paradise. They run really well... better than i expected.
> ...



Command key is your Control key on OS X..Command - C to copy, Command - V to paste..

Command - Up arrow to go up a folder in Finder, Command - Down arrow to go inside/open a folder or execute application(like enter key on PC)


----------



## pickster (Mar 26, 2009)

i already tried that two finger tap.. doesnt work. maybe because its windows 7.
installed some really old apple mouse utility and now i can right click using cmd + click. good enough for me.

i'm already getting the hang of the new shortcuts. not difficult. its just that the concept is new.btw, where the heck is the fan outlet?

another weird thing happened to me twice today - tap to click stopped working in OS X. everything else worked, just tap to click didn't. but a restart fixed it.


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 27, 2009)

@pickster.. Congratulations. Its good to see Macs here. 

Dont fret if you cant get things to work. Most of the time, its because you are habituated to Windows and cannot figure out the Mac way to do it. Happens with me at times, but I must say I have switched 80%. In fact nowadays I get confused when I have to a Windows PC. 

Things that you might have noticed after getting the MacBook. 
- Its slim and sexy. 
- The screen has a really good color representation and contrast. 
- The trackpad is huge, responsive and much much better than whats one most notebooks. 
- The keyboard is very comfortable to type on. 
- Its fast! Compare that to any similar spec'ed Windows Laptop. Mac OS X starts up and shuts down a lot faster than even high end Windows laptops. And its generally more responsive.  

If you havent already grab the following..

*Perian plugin for Quicktime*
Adds up a lot more to the default Quicktime media file support.

*VLC*
Video Lan Client. Do I have to say anything? Much wider format support than Quicktime. Works beautifully on a Mac. 

*Quicksilver *
A tool Mac users swear by, I simply use it as a launcher. Still, try it and check if it works out to be a must-have for you. 

*The Unarchiver *
Handles much more archive file-formats than default.

*Sun VirtualBox *
Free and loaded Vistualisation software. If your virtualisation needs arent mission-critical and demanding, this is what you should be using.

*Onyx *
System maintainence and tweaking. Something that Mac OS needs lesser than Windows but still necesarry at times. And it does more!

*Adium *
Multi protocol messenger. Must-have for me. Support for lot many protocols that what other multi's generally have. You do get Yahoo and MSN for Mac though. 

*Growl *
A notifier. Really handy. Apps that support growl notifications (like Adium) will be required. Once you get used to it, you'll think how you lived without it. It greatly supplements my multitasking abilities. 

---------

I think the Fan is below the keyboard. Place the laptop on a table, and turn the table so that you see at the back. There, from the back, the most air comes out from. 

I expect you keep visiting this thread. We dont have a large no. of regular visitors.. Mac users here. 

@infra red dude Whoa, nice research!


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 28, 2009)

Any good image editing software? Stupid iPhoto 09 does not have image resize option. Even a basic image editing tool has image resizing option. Wish Apple had bundled iWork instead of iLife 09..


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 28, 2009)

^ That should be there in Preview.

Adobe CS4 is loaded. But pixelmator should get your job done as well. I use Pixelmator and GIMP.


----------



## pickster (Mar 28, 2009)

@IronManForever
Thanks a lot bro!
I have all the apps except Onyx and Sun Virtualbox [don't need it]

the OS X is certainly a lot better. Much slicker and smoother than Windows.
Yeah i noticed all the things that you mentioned. The gestures on the trackpad are so awesome that i cannot imagine using a notebook without them now. Thank god boot camp supports some multi touch gestures at least.

BTW, how do you cut a folder? i cant see the option anywhere. If i drag it from one finder window to another, it just gets copied. How do i move it?

Another thing is that i did not get iLife 09. I got 08.  Is there a way that i can upgrade without paying anything extra?


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sure I'm not gonna spend couple of hundreds dollars for CS4 just resize a image; a feature that should have been there at the first place and I don't feel like stealing.

@pickster: no cut option in Mac.


----------



## pickster (Mar 28, 2009)

@amitava82
have you tried export function in iPhoto?


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes export has the option but it should have been in edit itself. Now I have to export all the resized image and import back.. twice the work!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Mar 29, 2009)

@pickster
Preview is a fantastic piece of a software that comes bundled with Leopard. Its does everything you need and much more, read a nice article about Preview on SA.

When you drag and drop a folder on a same drive, the folder doesn't get copied it gets moved however if you want to copy you'll need to press and hold Option key while dragging and droping.

When you drag and drop a folder from one drive to another drive it get copied on to that drive.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 29, 2009)

@pickster,You've really messed up your MacBook. Any Mac user worth his salt would stick to Mac OS X. 
Vista might still have been okay but installing a beta OS on a MacBook sucks. I suggest you remove it.


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 29, 2009)

^ My point exactly. When one buys a Mac, he/she is expected to rather use it. For Windows, any Dell or HP should be good enough. 

You might use Windows for games, but for everything else, Mac OS should be preferred. 

Mac users generally resort to consoles for their Gaming requirements. I was interested in XBox 360 for a while, but then I realised that I seldom play games, for which even my old Windows Box is enough.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 29, 2009)

Thinking of getting a MacBook instead of a new gaming rig as I've given up on PC gaming these days and I already have a gaming PC and console. 
So tell me which is the best VFM MacBook?
My needs are:
1.Internet
2.Movies and Music
3.Playing games on it when not at home I guess most of the games work with 9400M. Basically I'll be playing Urban terror and some oldies which are pretty light on graphics. 

Thought of buying this coz Dad shifted my iMac to office. So, what's the price of the unibody Macbooks?


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 29, 2009)

^ Well, for your needs a White MacBook with memory pumped upto 4GB (if required) should be enough. Thats really VFM, and has been updated with Unibody MacBook specs. If you do not care about the unobody, the trackpad and the thinner screen, there's no need for an extra 300$ expense. 

OR, you may get the baseline UniBody one. The higher end Unibody is not VFM afaik.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 29, 2009)

^^
I DO care for unibody. 
Budget is about 90k


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 30, 2009)

^ Why not buy the MacBook Pro then? The high-end MacBook makes little sense, to me atleast. 
- Get a MacBook Pro. Its not like you buy that everyday. And for long term investment, MBP should be better.
- If you do plan to get the top MacBook model, pump the RAM up. You should get all that for *95k.


----------



## pickster (Mar 30, 2009)

@Sunny
messed up my macbook?
i wouldn't think so.
I installed Windows 7 cuz i wanted to do a little gaming on the side.

why would you presume that i have stopped using OS X only cuz i installed windows?

If you use 7, you'll realise how much better it is compared to Vista. Even though its still a beta. And i had gotten sick of Vista.
The only negative aspect of it is its eventual expiration. But I don't care about that. I upgrade when it comes out.

@IronManForever
I still use OS X for all the work I have to do except gaming.
If I could buy an XBox or PS, then I would have. But I cannot.
And if i'm able to play a few games on my macbook, i dont see any harm in that.

----------------

BTW, any idea if i can request Apple for iLife 09 cuz i only got 08?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 30, 2009)

^^
Been using Windows 7 for months on my PC

@Ironman,dude I'm getting the top MacBook model for 90k here What'sthe price of the basic MacBook Pro?


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 30, 2009)

Uh. Im not sure, but its not that low *90k. Still, If you can afgord, that's a better deal.  
Try the Indian App store - should be somewhat lower than that. 
@pickster.. No problems dude.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 30, 2009)

Ordered my Macbook 2.4 Ghz. Should have it by evening or probably tomorrow morning. 
Never used a lappy for more than 10-15 minutes. So it'll be n new experience for me. 
Excited!!


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 30, 2009)

^ Thats quick. Congo! Enjoy the experience!

I used my Dad's Laptop quite frequently earler. I felt too limited and clumsy. I was not so keen in buying a laptop myself. But later I decided that whatever happens, I need a portable computer. When I got my MacBook, first few days I was puzzled. But now, I am much more comfortable at it than my Windows Box which I have used for long.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 30, 2009)

^^
Cost me 95k.  

My iMac also got me puzzled but just for a couple of hours. Mac OS X is cakewalk.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
BTW which MacBook do you have? 2.0Ghz?


----------



## pickster (Mar 30, 2009)

okay.. this is the third time i'm asking...
should i call apple and demand a free upgrade cuz i got only iLife 08 instead of 09?
and it has been only a few days since i got my macbook.

@Sunny
i hope you already have a case or ordered one for your macbook
cuz i fret over mine whenever i use it.. make it a point not to touch the screen lest should i mar it with my fingerprints or to get any kinda scratches on it.
its just so goddamn sexy that i dont wanna ruin it.. not even its underside. 
-i know i'm obsessed with it. lol-


----------



## yash (Mar 31, 2009)

pickster said:


> Another thing is that i did not get iLife 09. I got 08.  Is there a way that i can upgrade without paying anything extra?




I did hear about the apple upgrade plan whereby you'd have to pay $10 for the ilife 09 upgrade if you bought your mac within a certain number of days of the ilife 09 launch. Aayush got his copy of ilife 09 that way.


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 31, 2009)

Sunny said:
			
		

> BTW which MacBook do you have? 2.0Ghz?


What else could a poor bloke have? 



			
				pickster said:
			
		

> should i call apple and demand a free upgrade cuz i got only iLife 08 instead of 09?


I'm afraid. The last day was March 28 or so for the free upgrade. When did you buy the MacBook. You should have got iLife 09 installed if it was recently.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@Sunny Err.. 95k? Thats like 5k more from what you get here. You got the RAM upgraded too?


----------



## pickster (Mar 31, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> I'm afraid. The last day was March 28 or so for the free upgrade. When did you buy the MacBook. You should have got iLife 09 installed if it was recently.



got it on 25th. it sucks if i'll have to pay for it...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 1, 2009)

Got my MacBook today. It's simpy awesome and not to mention about the trackpad. Will upgrade RAM later.
@Pickster,yet to get a case for my MacBook. Ask the Apple guys for iLife 09. I got ilife 09 only. 
@Ironman,Yeah man a bit too expensive but what's done is done.

Where are the other Macboys? Preshit,Milind??
Talked to Aayush today, he's busy with programming and writing articles. He won't be very active on forums now. But what about others?


----------



## IronManForever (Apr 1, 2009)

> got it on 25th. it sucks if i'll have to pay for it...


Haggle them to the limits man! Its not USA, so things might work even after deadlines.. Its late tho, be quick!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I think its time Apple started bundling iLife as well as iWork by default with Macs. Out of the box, up and running! A small price increase could be justified. You still have to pay a small amount if you want iWork bundled..


----------



## keizha (Apr 2, 2009)

yeah go grab it *www.thepinoyscandal.net/img/J/S.jpg


----------



## IronManForever (Apr 2, 2009)

^ Huh? What?


----------



## ico (Apr 2, 2009)

^^ He is a spammer. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/search.php?do=finduser&u=71593


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey guys.wazzup.
I'm buying a new mbp. Help me choosing between these 15 inchers -

Mb134zp/a  (97k)
Or
Mb470zp/a  (1.09 lac)

Which one is better,ignoring the graphics chip coz i don't need it.only processor power matters.i gotta use logic 8 n related stuff...
Also , is it agere firewire chipset on these?

And how much would a firewire 400 to 800 cable cost?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 5, 2009)

First of all nice to see you Nishant! After a long time!

I suggest you to get the second one but mind you it ain't that cheap. I myself got my Unibody top model MacBook for 95K so how could you get a MacBooK Pro for 97K?


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 5, 2009)

^ hey..Congrats on ur purchase.how is the new trackpad?
Yeah its been long.i've been cut off from the net since october due to college.

Even i just read the specs of the  97k mbp and its pretty similar to the one i already own-old mbp17.so yeah i m gonna go with the other one.
n tell me abt firewire 400 to 800 cable.the sound card i have (apogee duet) works with the newer mbps only thru it and i got no idea about its availability and price.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 5, 2009)

Trackpad? One word...awesome!!

No idea about the FireWire Cable Sorry.


----------



## pickster (Apr 5, 2009)

seriously. after using the trackpad on my macbook, any other just feels... inadequate.
this is the best trackpad to ever come on a notebook. period.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 5, 2009)

^^
Absolutely man!
I can't even imagine of any other trackpad after using this multi-touch baby
MacBook pwns!


----------



## markupdude (Apr 6, 2009)

I might soon turn into a Mac user it seems 
How much the new unibody Macbook 2.0 GHz without any extra additions will cost me?

Well the site says it starts @1299 dollars but how much it will be in INR lets say if i go to Nehru Place Delhi to buy one? [i live in a remote town]


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 6, 2009)

^^
Don't go to Nehru Place. It's very unlikely you would get it there. I suggest you to buy it from Imagine Corner,Shoppers Stop,Rajouri garden.  The 2.0 Ghz Unibody MacBook is Rs.72000/- inclusive of all taxes. But man it's completely worth it! The trackpad is very unique to the MacBook. You won't find such a trackpad in any of that Sony,Compaq crap. The notebook looks damn sexy.....and then the Mac OS X


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 6, 2009)

yeah the new macbooks rock n i can't wait to try the new trackpad.but no dealer here in chandigarh is gonna provide me one in less than a week's time.

and i found a firewire 800 to 400 adaptor.its by sonnet.


----------



## IronManForever (Apr 7, 2009)

@nish_higher. Hello, you haven't been active for a while now I believe? 

BTW where (the hell) do you get a MBP for 97k? Or did I miss out on something?


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 7, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> @nish_higher. Hello, you haven't been active for a while now I believe?
> 
> BTW where (the hell) do you get a MBP for 97k? Or did I miss out on something?



Yup...not been online at all on any forum for around 6 months.

And the mbp was listed on my dealer's website hence the confusion.but i checked the specs later.... 

*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=2711


----------



## IronManForever (Apr 7, 2009)

^ Hmm. The older MBPs are a good option I must say. Going through the website. Its better to get the older MBP than the new MB for a similar price IMO. If you need to do pro stuff and are limited by budget, that is.


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 7, 2009)

^ but i already own old mbp 17 so it would be stupid gettin that one..n i m gettin  student discount too so i'd go with the new 15" 2.4ghz n upgrade to 4gb ram..hw much would that upgrade cost?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 7, 2009)

Just get any compatible 2GB DDR3 laptop memory stick and you can easily install on your own. A how-to is there in the guide. I suggest getting Kingston or Transcend as Apple simpy loots when it comes to RAM.


----------



## Faun (Apr 7, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Just get any compatible 2GB DDR3 laptop memory stick and you can easily install on your own. A how-to is there in the guide. I suggest getting Kingston or Transcend as Apple simpy loots when it comes to RAM.



How much is the PROFIT ?


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 7, 2009)

4gb laptop ddr 3 costs around 55$ on newegg.mushkins.

i don't know how much apple sells them for.but i'm sure its gonna b high


----------



## IronManForever (Apr 7, 2009)

^ You have a macBook 17", you are gonna buy another 15" w/o selling? That would be redundant, isnt it?


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 7, 2009)

coz its slow ^ _ ^

its slow memory speed and less cache make it quite underpowered to handle the new stuff.i mean the pro apps and plugins..the new macs and mbps handle everything easily.thats what i know thru ppl who shifted from old mbps to new ones.i will b using it with my new mbp in slave. Or might sell it later


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 7, 2009)

@Ichi,dunno,but the prices are like half of what Apple asks for. Prices sure differ by a big margin when buying from somewhere else than Apple.
BTW You were leaving the forum. Weren't you? What happened to your 'tata digit forum andolan'? 

@Nishant,Why 4GB dude? Just get the 2GB DDR3 stick from Kingston and install it yourself. Apple already gives you 2GB RAM in the MacBook(without asking for additional money)

BTW my iMac is back and had XP installed on it! What brutual torture that little baby had to face! XP!!


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 7, 2009)

^yup i'll buy 2gb but i don't know the price here in india.will find it out

Anyway.Ur imac is back?where did it go?


----------



## Faun (Apr 7, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Ichi,dunno,but the prices are like half of what Apple asks for. Prices sure differ by a big margin when buying from somewhere else than Apple.
> BTW You were leaving the forum. Weren't you? What happened to your 'tata digit forum andolan'?



Well...I stopped giving honest opinions. Now its more like trolling once in a while  I have already started visiting some other good forums, amazingly there I get to know new things everyday and yeah no one bans me for writing b!tch and other words. Just a sh!tty meme will get you banned, and am yet to receive my first ban there


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 8, 2009)

@Nishant,My dad took it to office for work but the employees there fu(ked my iMac real bad. Installed XP,wiped out OS X and then they were all like 'what to do now'?(w/o any drivers ). So dad brought it back home. The first thing I did was installing Mac OS X!

@ichi,have nice time abusing on forums


----------



## goobimama (Apr 8, 2009)

I think I still got my mod powers. Care for a friendly ban? I hear it's fun.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 8, 2009)

I think I still got my mod powers. Care for a friendly ban? I hear it's fun.


----------



## IronManForever (Apr 8, 2009)

^ Double post bug. The forum is sucking nowadays, do yourself a favor. Ban yourself! 


How about editing the first post with the latest data?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 8, 2009)

Double posts happens here because this thread ( or may be the entire forum ) loads very very late and one is not sure if the content is posted or not and one tends to refresh it. 
This thread takes ages to load and tends to piss me off. Something should be done by the mods.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 8, 2009)

Double posts happens here because this thread ( or may be the entire forum ) loads very very late and one is not sure if the content is posted or not and one tends to refresh it. 
This thread takes ages to load and tends to piss me off. Something should be done by the mods.
-----------

Bingo!! happens again. After writing the above post I clicked submit reply button and this is what I get 

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/2634/picture5mgn.jpg

Take this Mods, Double posts are not our fault, you need to check this thread/forum. something is messy here


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 8, 2009)

Not mods but admins need to do something.


----------



## pickster (Apr 8, 2009)

seriously. this forum is messed up.
someone needs to something real fast.

anyway, going back to apple related stuff, i had contacted Apple on 2nd of April and they sent me the form for iLife 09 upgrade program although the last date was 28th March. In that, I had to take a print out of the form, fill in the details, scan & email / fax / post it to Singapore.
But then, I realized that I had iLife 09 DVD with me all this while! It was in that black CD sleeve that came with the Macbook. I thought that it was 08. Silly me!
Good that I checked before I sent that form.


----------



## IronManForever (Apr 9, 2009)

@Azeem
Nah! I think its a damn bug. It was not there say 1 month ago! 
Earlier, 'Quick Post' didnt load the entire page. 
Then they maybe deleted the Javascript, at the time of new layout. 

And now they messed up everything. Its actually something between a true 'Quick Post' and a stupid Page reload. And thats worse.  

@Pickster
Why Singapore? You got Apple people in India, dont you?


----------



## pickster (Apr 10, 2009)

just made my music library perfect. used Cover Scout to get the album covers and Song Genie to correct the tags. Seriously awesome applications! Work very very good.
Now, I have all the album arts and all correct tags. I feel so good!  

And yeah, started using Firefox 3.1 Beta 3 which incorporates multi touch features like the swipe to go forward and backwards. So much better. Hasn't crashed on me till now.
While the Safari Beta 4 already did when I opened a large number of tabs.

@IronManForever
That's what the Apple guys told me when I called them up using the 1800 number. Anyway, I didn't have to do anything, so its fine.


----------



## pickster (Apr 11, 2009)

This is the way my iTunes library looks like right now...
pretty sweet.
seems so good to see it this way after so long! 
*i44.tinypic.com/2d6mi9t.png


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 12, 2009)

^^^Nice collection dude, Escape is my favorite, no prizes for guessing!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 12, 2009)

All new Mac users,use Skitch for image hosting!! It's phreeee! Using it won't burn your Macs.


----------



## IronManForever (Apr 12, 2009)

^ Registered, but I got almost no use.


----------



## pickster (Apr 12, 2009)

@jamesbond007
thanks bro! although that's not the full collection. some is still left on my old hp.

@Sunny
will surely try it.

---------------------------
btw, what temp are you guys running on your macbooks?
i'm running around 55 - 60 C with just iTunes, Firefox.
that normal?

a bug i'm facing - when you reboot back from Windows to OS X, tap to click stops working after sometime. you gotta go in System Prefs and disable and enable it to make it work again. a lot of people are facing this problem whose solution no one has found till now. not a very big deal, but can get annoying.


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2009)

pickster said:


> a bug i found - when you reboot back from Windows to OS X, tap to click stops working after sometime. you gotta go in System Prefs and disable and enable it to make it work again. a lot of people are facing this problem whose solution no one has found till now. not a very big deal, but can get annoying.


Why do you have Windows ? I am curious 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


pickster said:


> This is the way my iTunes library looks like right now...
> pretty sweet.
> seems so good to see it this way after so long!
> *i44.tinypic.com/2d6mi9t.png



You see you'd love to run home 
But you know you ain't got one 
And you're livin' in a world 
That you're best forgotten around here 

:roll:


----------



## pickster (Apr 12, 2009)

@ichi
gaming. i only play games in windows. that's the only reason its there.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


ichi said:


> You see you'd love to run home
> But you know you ain't got one
> And you're livin' in a world
> That you're best forgotten around here
> ...



lol. yeah Goo Goo Dolls.
But Iris remains my favorite.


----------



## Pat (Apr 13, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> ^ Registered, but I got almost no use.



Their app is pretty awesome! Give it a shot!


----------



## yash (Apr 13, 2009)

pickster said:


> @jamesbond007
> btw, what temp are you guys running on your macbooks?
> i'm running around 55 - 60 C with just iTunes, Firefox.
> that normal?


according to istat pro: CPU A 57 degrees. Mem Bank A1 60 

I say having things running at 55 is a blessing. 

My cpu temp goes up to 70 degrees as I'm doing some heavy duty work. and would be at 70 all the time when i had google desktop installed. 

GOOGLE DESKTOP IS THE DEVIL!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 14, 2009)

pickster said:
			
		

> what temp are you guys running on your macbooks?



Not Again!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 14, 2009)

^^
LOL?
I haven't even installed iStat pro on my MacBook yet


----------



## pickster (Apr 14, 2009)

jamesbond007 said:


> Not Again!!


am i missing something?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes you are. Mostly all Mac users are concerned about temperatures on their Macs. I was also concerned about my iMac but gave it up later. Macs are supposed to run at higher temperatures and won't melt if the temperature rises by a degree or two So,don't worry and enjoy the Mac experience!


----------



## pickster (Apr 14, 2009)

aahhh..
please pardon me for being ignorant.
i was just that 60 C idling seems a tad too high.
but whatever rocks the macbook's boat.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 14, 2009)

OMG I just realized that I am the most prettiest looking person on this Forum!!....... what the hell, in the whole world, just look at my Avtaar


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## aryayush (Apr 14, 2009)

jamesbond007 said:


> Double posts happens here because this thread ( or may be the entire forum ) loads very very late and one is not sure if the content is posted or not and one tends to refresh it.
> This thread takes ages to load and tends to piss me off. Something should be done by the mods.
> -----------
> 
> ...


Well, what can the mods do about it? It’s the fault of whoever came up with the idea of one giant frickin’ thread for covering all the discussions about one of the most discussed companies on the planet right now. _Eight thousand three hundred and seventy-two posts!_ Are you frickin’ kidding me?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
You know, if there was a way to subscribe to an RSS feed for just the posts within this thread, I would be a lot more active out here. I’m surprised no such option exists even in the year 2009.


----------



## IronManForever (Apr 15, 2009)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Well, what can the mods do about it? It’s the fault of whoever came up with the idea of one giant frickin’ thread for covering all the discussions about one of the most discussed companies on the planet right now. Eight thousand three hundred and seventy-two posts! Are you frickin’ kidding me?


Well, you could attribute some of it to switchers like us. Its never bad to give a bit of credit, you know.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, OK, you guys did _some_ of the work. Like, the really tiny and insignificant part.


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2009)

@pickster
Thanks


----------



## IronManForever (Apr 15, 2009)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Well, OK, you guys did some of the work. Like, the really tiny and insignificant part.


What the hell? I'm selling off my MacBook. Windows is so good, you know.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 20, 2009)

*img230.imageshack.us/img230/6165/s5030150.jpg

See that thin strip cracked on the edge when I rest my right hand wrist, its covered in the Warranty too  Apple support guy says he'll replace that in 3 days. Can't decide when to take my MacBook!!


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2009)

^^Is that Britney's sis in your avatar ?


----------



## pickster (Apr 21, 2009)

@jamesbond007
how old is that whitebook?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 21, 2009)

ichi said:
			
		

> Is that Britney's sis in your avatar ?



Britney's sis ?? Go drown yourself in a well man, she is Anna Kournikova!!



			
				pickster said:
			
		

> how old is that whitebook?



Nearly two years old, I have AppleCare Protection Plan that will cover it under warranty till September 2010


----------



## aryayush (Apr 21, 2009)

BTW, that is a known defect in previous generation MacBooks and is covered by Apple even on notebooks out of warranty.


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2009)

jamesbond007 said:


> Britney's sis ?? Go drown yourself in a well man, she is Anna Kournikova!!



Lol..but she doesn't look like Anna. 

There is no well nearby, i will try to drown myself in bucket


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 21, 2009)

^^^I learned about that defect in an article on TUAW couple of months back but for some reason I ignored it even though I had the defect at the time of reading that article. Recently Milind tweeted that MacBook users won't complain about this defect, it is then I took it seriously. Confirmed with Milind and called the support guy, sent him the pics. The guys said it will be covered only under warranty. 

Covered even on notebooks out of warranty is news for me. Such thing should be posted here so that other would benefit.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 21, 2009)

ichi said:
			
		

> Lol..but she doesn't look like Anna.
> 
> There is no well nearby, i will try to drown myself in bucket



Now don't tell me that you've fallen for her!! No chance, I am in queue for 6 years now


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 21, 2009)

my new mbp 15 is coming !!
will post pics when i get it


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 21, 2009)

A few pics of my MacBook here:

*img106.imageshack.us/img106/8292/21042009015.th.jpg


*img106.imageshack.us/img106/420/21042009021.th.jpg


*img520.imageshack.us/img520/923/21042009022.th.jpg


*img150.imageshack.us/img150/2003/21042009023.th.jpg


----------



## IronManForever (Apr 22, 2009)

^ Hmm. I miss backlit keyboard in my MacBook. Otherwise its just awesome. 

@Azeem. WhiteBook is 'notorious' for cracking after long usage. My cousin's WhiteBook cracked too, and he got it repaired despite being out of warranty in UK. 
Its good thats its covered, it ought to. 
------------

This is a surprise for me. I never needed it until yesterday. In fact, it was not me but my room-mate. He wanted to format his Thumb Drive, but said that he didnt find the option. I too was amazed. I should at least be able to format it to HFS, though I am sure Apple has rights to FAT32.. 

*So how do I format a USB connected Thumb Drive?*


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 23, 2009)

^^^Why not just just select all the items on you thumb drive and Cmd + delete them and then Empty Trash. Thats what  I do all the time, who care what filesystem is on thumb drives.


----------



## mike5623 (Apr 23, 2009)

*AtxElectronics*

Discount Electronics Store, Cheap Security Systems, Spy Gadgets, Cell Phones, Digital Cameras, Video Cameras and Checp Security Equipment + Free Shipping.
*AtxElectronics.com


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 23, 2009)

So?


----------



## IronManForever (Apr 24, 2009)

> ^^^Why not just just select all the items on you thumb drive and Cmd + delete them and then Empty Trash. Thats what I do all the time, who care what filesystem is on thumb drives.


I know that!

My friend's thumb-drive got corrupt and only a re-format can set things right. Actually I've wanted to do that myself with one of my memory cards. Now?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey people tell me some good video converter for Mac OS X. VisualHub is closed now and FilmRedux is PITA! Temme something simplt to use.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 24, 2009)

That's all the choices you got? 

Wish you were on Windows. Try emulating TMPGEnc 4 express, see if that works on a Mac via crossover


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks but I'd prefer the latest version of (discontinued) VisualHub over that pieca crap.

And these are not the only options I have. I just don't know the right software.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 24, 2009)

^^^How about QuickTime Pro. I use it all the time in fact much more than VisualHub


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 24, 2009)

Quicktime Pro as video converter? Let me try out.


----------



## IronManForever (Apr 25, 2009)

^ Yep. Read about that recently at www.smokingapples.com ..


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 25, 2009)

@IronManForever, @Sunny1211993

C'mn guys don't tell me that you didn't know QuickTime Pro could convert video before that article on SA!!


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> I know that!
> 
> My friend's thumb-drive got corrupt and only a re-format can set things right. Actually I've wanted to do that myself with one of my memory cards. Now?



Dont you have GParted ?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


jamesbond007 said:


> Now don't tell me that you've fallen for her!! No chance, I am in queue for 6 years now


Your way is clear 

I have fallen for only one lady, but she is not Anna.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 25, 2009)

ichi said:
			
		

> I have fallen for only one lady



Congratulations to you, Bhabi ko salaam bolna aur mere liye dua karna.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 25, 2009)

@Azeem,Really man,I didn't know about video converting capabilites of Quick Time Pro


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 25, 2009)

^^^ The good thing about using QTP for video conversion is that it is optimized to utilize the multi core processors, this I noticed increases the quality of the converted video. 
The other good thing is that QTP exports video to most of the formats we ever need.
Now, did you know that you can make a pretty decent movie with the clips you shot on your camcorder with all the graphics, background score and credits ??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 25, 2009)

With iMovie right?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 25, 2009)

^^^NO man NO, with QTP!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 25, 2009)

Need to see the 'How to use a Mac' videos now. Been too much into gaming.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 27, 2009)

QT is much slower than VisualHub. You could also use iTunes (which uses the same QT engine, except there you can queue files). iFlicks is also another app that uses the QT engine + adds meta info, stuff like that. Then there's the OSS handbrake (not sure if it's suitable for conversion though).


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 27, 2009)

^^^ Of course VisualHub is lightening fast, if you encode DVDrips, Mpegs then VisualHub is all you need. I am talking about Matroska, when you encode mkv both QT and VisyalHub are slow but as QT utlilizes all the cores of your processor the quality of the encoded video is great. I almost always convert mkv to iPhone and the resulting video is crisp, much better than what VisualHub does with mkv.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 28, 2009)

> Why doesn't Airport automatically connect to the default Wireless network after a power cut ??


What-choo mean by this kiddo? And have you added the network name to your 'preferred networks'?


----------



## goobimama (Apr 28, 2009)

> Why doesn't Airport automatically connect to the default Wireless network after a power cut ??


What-choo mean by this kiddo? And have you added the network name to your 'preferred networks'?


----------



## goobimama (Apr 28, 2009)

Coincidence? *smokingapples.com/software/reviews/videomonkey-jumps-out-of-visualhub-code/


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 28, 2009)

jamesbond007 said:


> ....VisyalHub are slow but as QT utlilizes all the cores of your processor the quality of the encoded video is great


Errr.. utilizing all the cores doesn't magically make the quality of video great. It only affects the speed at which encoding takes place. It has nothing to do with the quality. Its the codec and the related parameters which decide the quality of the video.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 28, 2009)

goobimama said:
			
		

> have you added the network name to your 'preferred networks'?



Of course I have. I think you have not understood my problem. Keep your mac connected to internet, now turn off your router. Airport will be grayed out. Now turn on your router, after a min or so Airport should detect your preferred network and connect to it automatically, but sadly it doesn't.
Any basic windows laptop or a PC with a wifi card will automatically connect to a preferred network the moment it discovers it.

@infra_red_dude

I have taken a look at the same video encoded with a single core processor and a dual core processor. Besides the decrease in speed the quality of the encoded video is improved with a 2 core processor.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 28, 2009)

Why is this thread in the QnA section? Is it to increase post count? Shudn't this be in the chit-chat section?


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 28, 2009)

jamesbond007 said:


> I have taken a look at the same video encoded with a single core processor and a dual core processor. Besides the decrease in speed the quality of the encoded video is improved with a 2 core processor.



The quality of video doesn't depend on CPU cores or multi CPU. It depends on the source file, source resolution etc. However, with multiple CPU you can render a video with many filters applied faster & easily so yeah, that could improve the quality.


----------



## dinesh72 (Apr 29, 2009)

does it make sense to rip dvds in .mkv format. i was once fascinated by avi(xvid) but the video is not so great on bigger tvs. managing discs is a big task as they tend to get deteriorated!


----------



## jamesbond007 (May 3, 2009)

*img18.imageshack.us/img18/7302/picture2fgm.jpg

Yes yes... I have an iPhone too!!
Been using my bro's iPhone for a while now but nothing like having my own


----------



## dinesh72 (May 4, 2009)

did you buy legit with locked sim? why did not wait for few months to get hands on new release?


----------



## jamesbond007 (May 4, 2009)

^^^I don't know I couldn't wait. I got iPhone 2G, 16GB with 1.1.3 FW. If the new iPhone has HD screen or a great Camera, I'd consider buying it after a couple of months of its release


----------



## IronManForever (May 6, 2009)

^ And my first iPhone would be unlocked CDMA version. Other things could remain same, although I would prefer a smaller size, more so if it brings costs down.


----------



## IronManForever (May 7, 2009)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> The quality of video doesn't depend on CPU cores or multi CPU. It depends on the source file, source resolution etc. However, with multiple CPU you can render a video with many filters applied faster & easily so yeah, that could improve the quality.


I still find it arguable that uni/multi cores bring any 'Quality' difference at all. Difference should be only about time. 
About many filters being applied faster & easily, how does that affect quality again? Filters will still be applied in any case. I am not knowledgeable in this though. 

Maybe the difference is in the software (QT engine). I think it dynamically scales to the available CPU horsepower and selectively applies filters, hence the change in quality. No other apparent reason, huh?


----------



## IronManForever (May 7, 2009)

----
_Hey, did aryayush just remove the list of Mac Users? Thats selfish. _


----------



## aryayush (May 11, 2009)

How does that make me selfish? I did remove my own name as well, didn’t I? It just wasn’t very useful, what with people become active/inactive as and when they chose and with the number of users increasing at a snail’s pace. Also, it was a pain in the ass to try and keep the list updated with the latest details about the members all the time. So, yeah, I removed it, but just because that made sense to me, not because I have some selfish agenda. 



nish_higher said:


> my new mbp 15 is coming !!
> will post pics when i get it


How much did you pay for it? And why are you buying another 15-inch MacBook Pro when you already own a 17-inch one?



IronManForever said:


> This is a surprise for me. I never needed it until yesterday. In fact, it was not me but my room-mate. He wanted to format his Thumb Drive, but said that he didnt find the option. I too was amazed. I should at least be able to format it to HFS, though I am sure Apple has rights to FAT32..
> 
> *So how do I format a USB connected Thumb Drive?*


The option isn’t right there in the Finder itself so that you don’t leave the room for five minutes, only to return and see that some five-year-old kid in your house has reformatted the drive. It is pretty easily accomplished once you launch Disk Utility though (it’s in _/Applications/Utilities_ and it’s easier to just launch it using Spotlight). Select the drive in the Disk Utility sidebar, choose the Erase tab, select the ‘MS-DOS (FAT)’ volume format, and hit Erase. That’s it. 



Sunny1211993 said:


> Hey people tell me some good video converter for Mac OS X. VisualHub is closed now and FilmRedux is PITA! Temme something simplt to use.


VisualHub is the best. So what if development has been stopped? It’s still as good as it used to be. I’m sure you can find it on a thousand places on the Internet.



jamesbond007 said:


> I have taken a look at the same video encoded with a single core processor and a dual core processor. Besides the decrease in speed the quality of the encoded video is improved with a 2 core processor.


Uh, no, that’s impossible. You must have changed some settings or used a different application or something.


----------



## jamesbond007 (May 11, 2009)

^^^uhhh ... Never mind.


----------



## IronManForever (May 11, 2009)

aryayush said:
			
		

> How does that make me selfish? I did remove my own name as well, didn’t I? It just wasn’t very useful, what with people become active/inactive as and when they chose and with the number of users increasing at a snail’s pace. Also, it was a pain in the ass to try and keep the list updated with the latest details about the members all the time. So, yeah, I removed it, but just because that made sense to me, not because I have some selfish agenda.


Fair enough. 



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> The option isn’t right there in the Finder itself so that you don’t leave the room for five minutes, only to return and see that some five-year-old kid in your house has reformatted the drive. It is pretty easily accomplished once you launch Disk Utility though (it’s in /Applications/Utilities and it’s easier to just launch it using Spotlight). Select the drive in the Disk Utility sidebar, choose the Erase tab, select the ‘MS-DOS (FAT)’ volume format, and hit Erase. That’s it.


I figured it out, since I aint that five-year-old kid.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 20, 2009)

If any of you Macboys are still alive, please answer this question........Can I get Macs with customized configurations in India? There is no such option on Apple India site though.


----------



## IronManForever (May 23, 2009)

^ Can't get enough of Apple, right? What are you thinking about, Mac Pro?

The rule of thumb with Apple products (as I've read at places) is that, the first one 'just works' and the more you get, the better it works. 
One can't get the real Apple experience w/o getting a Mac, another Mac, an iPod, an iPhone, an Apple TV, an AEBS, a TC and Mobile Me. Steve Jobs is cunning!


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 23, 2009)

Who needs a Mac Pro when you have such powerful iMacs with Radeon 4850. I'm thinking of a 24 incher 3.06Ghz one with ATI Radeon HD4850 and selling off my old one. Snow Leopard will make good use of a powerful GPU and DDR3 RAM.


----------



## goobimama (May 25, 2009)

The saints are coming…


----------



## goobimama (May 25, 2009)

The saints are coming…


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 26, 2009)

LOL!


----------



## IronManForever (May 26, 2009)

Which means 2 groups of saints are coming? 

@Sunny
I doubt that would be the best decision.. If you can afford then why not go for a Mac Pro and dump any other Windows Box that you kept for gaming?


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 26, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> Which means 2 groups of saints are coming?



That's something you should keep out from....



IronManForever said:


> @Sunny
> I doubt that would be the best decision.. If you can afford then why not go for a Mac Pro and dump any other Windows Box that you kept for gaming?



A Mac Pro is much more costlier that a normal gaming PC and what's the point when I'm gonna install only Windows on it? Maximum graphics a Mac Pro provides is ATI Radeon HD4870 512MB and for that cost I could easily build a PC with 2x the power. Pwned!


----------



## IronManForever (May 26, 2009)

^ That's true with many Macs out there. I thought that wasn't the point here. 

Its totally your call. Owned!


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 26, 2009)

Not really. The other Macs like MacBooks,iMacs or Mac Mini provide innovative featuers but a Mac Pro is almost same as a PC when I'm gonna install only Windows on it. So, for me Mac Pro= PC with 2x the price.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 1, 2009)

Who are these saints, when and where are they coming ? Any one care to explain ??


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 3, 2009)

U2 + Greenday ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 9, 2009)

Boy oh boy! That was one hell of a keynote! I'm waiting for iPhone 3Gs to hit Indian stores.....


----------



## IronManForever (Jun 9, 2009)

^ So you want to create an arsenal of iPhones?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 9, 2009)

I've got just one iPhone 3G..... The older one is biting dust in some miserable corner of the house 
iPhone 3Gs will be the best phone ever! The new 13" MacBook Pro is totally worthless. Just an addition on 7 Hours battery life? Is that it?


----------



## Artemis (Jun 12, 2009)

I need to know a few things about the Iphone, i'm not planning to buy a 31k one, though was planning to buy the unlocked version available in the market..hw much will it cost?? Also wanted to make sure dat can't i just bring the contract iphone frm the US for as little as 99$ and get it jailbreaked here??? though about the breaching of the contract?? and also the time period i have to w8 to get the phone jaikbreaked? coz i heard even though the phone is 99$ the contract is such dat u pay arnd 500$ over the two years of the contract makng it evenly prcd..w8g for the details


----------



## IronManForever (Jun 13, 2009)

@Sunny 

New 13" MacBook Pro vs. older Aluminum MacBook. Let me compare the entry level models. 
- Better screen, better viewing angle and color. For it is now a 'Pro' machine. 
- Illuminatied keyboard on the entry model. 
- 8GB Dual channel RAM support!
- Firewire 800
- SD Card Slot (There must be something about this, why did Apple do this?) 

- Cheaper by a 100 dollars!

I am considering doing away with my MacBook and getting this one, quick.


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 15, 2009)

^ Cons -
1.5 gbps sata speed

would be a problem if u update to a SSD


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 15, 2009)

Apple probably decreased the SATA speed on purpose.
After a while they will release a new driver that increases the speed to 3 Gbps and charge $10 for the "upgrade".


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 16, 2009)

it doesn't make a difference for most of the people,but would suck if someone wants to get a ssd.
i wanted to buy it n get a ssd later 
i'll go with macbook white now


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 16, 2009)

plus the express slot is gone.wtf
sd ain't a priority for anyone n a card reader costs less than 500 bucks..
But an express card can run all expansion ports n stuff.plus my sound card


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 16, 2009)

btw -
reseller is quoting me 2500 bucks for 4gb ram upgrade  (mb white) 
Is it fine?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah,pretty fine.


----------



## IronManForever (Jun 22, 2009)

@nish 2,500 in exchange of the 2GB RAM? Fair enough.  
You had a 17'' MBP, so why a White MacBook? Portability perhaps. 

I still think that 13'' MBP is much more value. Do you really need a high performance SSD for a low-end consumer machine like the White MacBook? 
Isn't a speed of 1.5Gbps adequate even if you get a fast SSD? 150 MB+ read/write speed is fast even by future terms. 
I think the ability to go 8GB in RAM is more future proof!


----------



## goobimama (Jun 23, 2009)

FYI SATA2 has been enabled on all the MBPs.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 28, 2009)

Aahh my old MBP seems to be so outdated within 1 year! The SD card slot would be useful but the expresscard slot is pretty useful and can also support SD card stuff


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 28, 2009)

I hereby declare all the MacBoys as officially dead....


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 30, 2009)

^^ No not really but it hasn't been as active as before


----------



## dinesh72 (Jul 9, 2009)

Eversince i've updated bluetooth driver of my mbp, mighty mouse looses connection every now and then. any resolve? i've to disconnect it from mbp and connect it.


----------



## the.kaushik (Jul 14, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I've got just one iPhone 3G..... The older one is biting dust in some miserable corner of the house
> iPhone 3Gs will be the best phone ever! The new 13" MacBook Pro is totally worthless. Just an addition on 7 Hours battery life? Is that it?



Hi Bro.. I was planning for Mac pro 13". But you just scared me. Any reason? Also can anyone tell how to know which labtop graphic card are capable of what... i mean DELL XPS 13" also comes with a GC and so comes the Mac Pro 13". Cost looks almost same to me then what is the difference?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, my uncle bought this 13" MacBook Pro last week and I find it no better than my current MacBook other than the new 7-Hours battery. If you're going for it, I won't stop you. Get it. It's an awesome machine! A MacBook will always be much better than a Dell one. As for the graphics, the notebook comes with nVidia 9400M which is quite capable....if you don't plan serious gaming. Overall a MacBook Pro 13" is a nice buy. The 2.23Ghz model cost me 71k.


----------



## the.kaushik (Jul 14, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Well, my uncle bought this 13" MacBook Pro last week and I find it no better than my current MacBook other than the new 7-Hours battery. If you're going for it, I won't stop you. Get it. It's an awesome machine! A MacBook will always be much better than a Dell one. As for the graphics, the notebook comes with nVidia 9400M which is quite capable....if you don't plan serious gaming. Overall a MacBook Pro 13" is a nice buy. The 2.23Ghz model cost me 71k.



just 71k.. did you got from USA. Here in india its more i guess. Also tell me this and pls dont laugh.
Can i play crysis in vista in this Mac Pro 13 without breaking the graphic quality? I want to compare with my XFX 8600 GT DDR3 so asked.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 14, 2009)

the.kaushik said:


> just 71k.. did you got from USA. Here in india its more i guess. Also tell me this and pls dont laugh.
> Can i play crysis in vista in this Mac Pro 13 without breaking the graphic quality? I want to compare with my XFX 8600 GT DDR3 so asked.



No I bought it from 4Genius Minds, Kailash Colony, New Delhi for 71k.
Well, if you have gaming in mind, don't bother with a Mac. A 9400M will be able to play  Crysis but only on Low-Med graphics settings. 

One question here...are you talking about Mac Pro or MacBook Pro 13"? There is nothing like Mac Pro 13.


----------



## the.kaushik (Jul 15, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> No I bought it from 4Genius Minds, Kailash Colony, New Delhi for 71k.
> Well, if you have gaming in mind, don't bother with a Mac. A 9400M will be able to play  Crysis but only on Low-Med graphics settings.
> 
> One question here...are you talking about Mac Pro or MacBook Pro 13"? There is nothing like Mac Pro 13.



Ya offcourse MACBOOK PRO 13. Just wrote in short. 


Actually my confusion starts here.

DEll XPS 13 has 2 options.

1) Integrated NVIDIA® GeForce® 9400M graphics [Included in Price] (No size mentioned)

2) 256MB NVIDIA® GeForce® 9500M-GE with Hybrid SLI® Technology [add Rs.2,678.94]

And MacBook Pro 13 has

1) NVIDIA GeForce 9400M graphics processor with 256MB of DDR3 SDRAM shared with main memory3 (Read that shared with Main Memory. Is that means its going to cut away 256MB of my ram?)

I would prefer to go with the one with better Graphic card as i feel Graphic card plays a vital role on computer performance.  

And can anyone say for the Dell XPS what difference will SLI card bring out?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 15, 2009)

9500 isn't any better than 9400. Be it SLI or whatever. Get the 13" MacBook Pro. 71K is a pretty good price for that gem of a machine.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 20, 2009)

The Studio XPS 13 or the XPS M1330?? The MBP 13 is good for casual gaming but there arent much quality games or just buy an Xbox or PS3


----------



## IronManForever (Jul 22, 2009)

the.kaushik said:


> Ya offcourse MACBOOK PRO 13. Just wrote in short.
> 
> 
> Actually my confusion starts here.
> ...



Look, I think you are missing a big point here. 
*
What do you want to do with the computer? 
*
And if you dont plan to use Mac OS, then it is advised for you to not buy any Apple machine ever. There's just no point to it. 

If you do plan on running Mac OS instead of Windows, then by all means, there's no reason for you to compare it to a Dell. 

Dell is one of several available PCs. The MacBook Pro 13" is a Mac, only made by Apple. 

And there's no reason to bring the Graphics card into the question here, because the comparison is between two machines in two vastly different leagues, running different OSes. any performance gain because of a GPU will be  different in different OSes. 

Take it for granted, your MacBook Pro would run and feel faster with Mac Os than a Dell with Windows Vista (or 7). That sums everything. 

@*Sunny* 
On the contrary, the new 13 inchers are getting praises and acclaims everywhere. The only glitch is a common audio in/out port and lack of digital audio-in (which is there in the older AluBooks). So, if that doesnt bother a person, then by all means the new machine is _vastly_ superior.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 31, 2009)

As someone who’s just placed the order for a Sony HTCT100 Sound Bar, I’m sorely missing a digital audio port as well.


----------



## IronManForever (Jul 31, 2009)

^ Why are _you_ missing a digital audio port? The Unibody MacBooks have them, eh?


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 1, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> Look, I think you are missing a big point here.
> *
> What do you want to do with the computer?
> *
> ...



I agree i am a windows only user and did used Mac (Pirated) on my desktop for sometime and felt uncomfortable due to my habit of using windows. But the reason for taking a mac pro is mainly because of style and feature like metal body and multi touch touchpad and after all the brand apple. Basically i will use it for windows 7(Vista) only and may be in between if i became a mac fan i will surely use mac. Also i need a power full device because of the type of work i do but again my work is basically on open source staffs and those can runs on mac also.. 

Also Dell XPS looks dead man in front of this white beauty. Sony new series is good but again price is more and i feel apple better than sony when it comes for computers

Also read through the following review *www.laptopmag.com/review/laptops/apple-macbook-pro-13-inch.aspx
and very satisfied. Its has gaming comp with dell XPS.


----------



## legolas (Aug 2, 2009)

Okay, after being a long-time windows user, I decided to go for mac this time.
I got macbook pro 13'' just about 3 weeks back, which came along with a free ipod-touch.

There are some things I find very interesting and a very few things annoying. I would like to point them here, with the hope that some of the things that annoy me might have a solution...

Awesome:
1) The packaging (I remember how my sony vaio package was).
2) The LED display is bloody brilliant (along with brightness control with ambience).
3) The keyboard light is awesome. The keyboard by itself, the touch, I feel the difference (with my Sony Vaio, Lord curse this company and their horrendous service).
4) The "TRACKPAD". Its just BRILLIANT. With just 1 week of using my macbook pro 13'', I suffered a lot from unavailability of shortcuts using the trackpad on laptops using windows.
5) The customer service. After I called to ask where my laptop was at the moment, the SAME person called me the next day to ask if my laptop has arrived!!! This is the first time it has happened to me. 
6) Of course the free ipod-touch 8GB... Awe......some!
7) Widgets are cool and awesome. Battery stays for 4-5 hours for me at the moment.

Basically, I like the look and the feel of it. There are so many more things I absolutely love about, but I would like to tell/ask more about the problems I find. 

So, now the annoyance part
1) This "unibody", being just an "aluminium body" registers the marks of my palm (no my palm does not weigh a ton), where I place them while typing and its already ugly. I am really annoyed. I couldn't help but think this is a very primitive issue to have taken care of. In 3 weeks, the spots to the left and right of my trackpad is already ugly.
2) The CUT-COPY-PASTE issue. I don't understand why I have to always copy-paste but not have a cut-paste option. And its really annoying to open two windows EVERY time I have to move something. May be there is a solution to this?
3) The fact that I have to use "cmd" to open a folder (using keyboard shortcut) or to launch an application with cmd + o and not just an "enter key" is annoying.
4) Another thing is that, I have to put all my "movies", "tv-shows" and "music" in Mac-deciding-folders for it to be recognized when I use the "Remote" to play them. Why can't I have my own folders for them and it just understands where to read the files from... (or am I wrong?)
5) why does iPhoto have to take a copy of the whole of my photo album (30GB) to its folder... ??? when its already reading/caching from this directory, which means it knows what and where a directory is...
6) I don't know the real purpose of the software "photo booth".
7) I have never used the "hibernate" option. But I don't see one here. Doesn't hurt to have the option I suppose.
8) I don't see the real purpose of the x(in-to) mark when closing the application by clicking it doesn't "really" close the application. You have to either use cmd+q or go to the application on the top and hit "quit". 
9) NTFS support.. Come on! I had to install a 3rd party beta version which promises no warranty claim what-so-ever (of course)... to recognize my external hard disk. Its working fine till now though. But NTFS support looks more important than say an in-built ZIP utility...
10) The finder is ugly and in NO-WAY close to being as useful and configurable as WINDOWS EXPLORER. But I still have fun forgetting it by swiping away back and front while browsing with my trackpad.
11) Why can't I just right click a picture and set it as my desktop background?

This is all I could think of at the moment. But I am sure I will have many other questions along the way. I hope to get solutions for those available and get used to the ones where there aren't any. 

thank you.


----------



## FatBeing (Aug 2, 2009)

legolas said:


> Okay, after being a long-time windows user, I decided to go for mac this time...
> 
> (etc.)



For your annoyances:
1. Yeah, get used to this. I was neurotic for ages about the whiteness of my white MacBook being sullied.

2. If you want to cut and paste, hold down Cmd just before you drop the file into its new location. It's not Ctrl+x and Ctrl-v, but it's something. As for using the same Finder window, you can use "spring loaded folders" — while you're dragging, hover your cursor over a folder in the current window, and it'll open. Keep doing this till you've reached the folder you want to drop the file into, and drop. 

3. Try Cmd + down arrow. At least that way your fingers are closer together. The "Enter to rename" thing is probably the only feature of OS X you won't get used to. (I still hit Enter to open sometimes, and it's been nearly a year)

4 & 5. You _might_ find these settings in the programs. I know you have to specifically set iTunes to not copy your music to the Music directory. I've never had to use iPhoto or Front Row, though.

6. Take crazy/scary pictures of yourself. 

7. It's called "Sleep". OS X doesn't do hibernate the way Windows does, but Sleep mode is perfect — it consumes almost no power, and you can switch in and out of it way easier than hibernate. 

8. I have a theory that this "unexpected" behaviour is the reason the X button is so tiny and on the left corner (both of which are bad HCI decisions, according to Fitts's Law). It's hidden up there so that it's inefficient to click it, and so you're less inclined to click it. Ergo, don't click it. Again, this is just a matter of getting used to it.

9. This is because NTFS is MS proprietary. For Apple, native NTFS support = pay Microsoft = hell no. The silliness of big companies. 

10. Once you get used to using Spotlight and/or QuickSilver (which is a must-install, btw) you won't really need the Finder the way you needed Explorer. 

11. I don't remember that you could do this in Windows. In OS X, you can make an Automator action for this. (Automator is good. It makes OS X less rigid than it initially seems).


----------



## legolas (Aug 2, 2009)

Fatbeing, thank you for your answers
2) for moving and deleting permanently (shift+del), now I am using quicksilver and its pretty easy and convenient.
3) cmd + down arrow is much better, thank you.
4&5 have to check it out yet.
9) I understand. 11) yes, this option was there. But I will try Automator for this as you suggested.

Edit: I found about how to add Movies to Front row from custom folder. Just create an alias of your folder and copy/move it to default "movies" folder.

best.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 5, 2009)

ok guys, sorry for interrupting ur dialogue exchanges in between..  but i need sum suggestions on Ipod Touch ..

Im planning to buy Ipod Touch (8 GB) ...so jus wanted ur views.. 

1.) i mean *shud i go for a 8GB Ipod touch (the touch screen is really good i suppose for a PMP) or shud i stick with the older iPod Classic 120GB version.. (i think, both are equally priced at Rs.14.5K)...*

2a.) My sole purpose wud be MP3 (ofcourse) and movies (not much, jus occassionally)... also, can it play mpeg-4 types of movies or jus the normal ones (.avi format) ..?? 

2b.) irrespective of the movie format (be it .avi or mpeg-4 types).... do i hv to convert the movies into jus another format to run it on the ipod (on iPod touch)... ?? 

so i jus am confused.. and yes plz be easy on me guys, this is my 1st time buying an Apple product, so any Apple tech lingo shud be clearly explained and me spared (to say the least).. 

3.) i hv alot of songs on my PC (specs in my siggy) so, i guess transferring them to the Ipod (be it a classic 120GB or a touch8GB version) wud be a piece of cake using the ITunes s/ware...right..??
-------

awating ur replies...

================

@legolas:

hey dude, congrats on ur new MacBook Pro...jus wanted to ask u, tat did u make tat purchase in India (coz the free 8GB Ipod Touch ad, i saw only on the Apple's US Site) .. plz confirm... and wat price u paid for the lappy.. ?? 

edit: yup, me too a windows user, but wud love to get my hands on a mac book pro later this year.. 
=============


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 5, 2009)

1. iPod Touch is the ultimate PMP! Nothing matches it's awesomeness.

2. iPod Touch can play only MP4 video format. You can easily convert videos with some free application. There are really a lot of them over the internet. 

3. Transferring songs from Mac/PC to iPod using iTunes is very simple. 2-3 clicks and you're good to go.

There is much more than listening music and watching movies you can do on your iPod touch. You can use it as your wireless mouse, use it as a VNC device to control you PC, use it as an iTunes remote, surf internet, play games. The list goes on! It's the best device to kill free time.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 5, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ok guys, sorry for interrupting ur dialogue exchanges in between..  but i need sum suggestions on Ipod Touch ..
> 
> Im planning to buy Ipod Touch (8 GB) ...so jus wanted ur views..
> 
> ...



Delay your buy till middle of september

*arstechnica.com/apple/news/2009/08/updated-plist-suggests-new-apple-device-iprod-coming-soon.ars

also, as every year you may see a change in pricing in a way that 16Gb will be available for price of 8Gb and 32 for 16 and may see new 64Gb version of ipod Touch.

or maybe it will be replaced with this new device codenamed iprod.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 6, 2009)

^^

thanx for that important update news desii.. 

will wait till  sept to see wat apple launches... thanx 2 Sunny too..


----------



## pickster (Aug 6, 2009)

uh, can you help me guys?
i have 6 documentaries (zeitgeist and the likes.. amazing stuff. you should watch it) and i wanted to make a DVD out of them. Unfortunately, when i used iDVD, the disk ran out of space with only 2 on board.
Each file is around 700 MB. 
I tried Toast Titanium next and then while it was able to write 3 movies on a single 4.7 GB disk, it took many hours (also read as 'frigging long') to convert the videos. But i didn't get iDVD quality menus and all.

My question is, can i use some converting software like Handbrake to convert the movies into something more suitable so that iDVD will be able to write atleast 3 on one DVD? if yes, then which software and what settings?
I googled but only came up with Windows centric answers.


----------



## FatBeing (Aug 7, 2009)

pickster said:


> My question is, can i use some converting software like Handbrake to convert the movies into something more suitable so that iDVD will be able to write atleast 3 on one DVD?



There is indeed. Handbrake, Mac version.

*handbrake.fr/?article=download first on the page.


----------



## pickster (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks FatBeing.
I was hoping on some pointers about the quality i should set, bitrate, blah blah as i have absolutely no idea about them. 
I'm experimenting right now and encoding with target size as 450 MB. lets see how that turns out.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 11, 2009)

legolas said:


> Okay, after being a long-time windows user, I decided to go for mac this time.
> I got macbook pro 13'' just about 3 weeks back, which came along with a free ipod-touch.


hey dude, congrats on ur new MacBook Pro...jus wanted to ask u, tat did u make tat purchase in India (coz the free 8GB Ipod Touch ad, i saw only on the Apple's US Site) .. plz confirm... and wat price u paid for the lappy.. ??


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 12, 2009)

Guys will we be able to use traditional headphones and mic with macbook pro as it has only one port. What is the difference and benefit for this?


----------



## yash (Aug 12, 2009)

the.kaushik said:


> Guys will we be able to use traditional headphones and mic with macbook pro as it has only one port. What is the difference and benefit for this?



What do you mean it only has one port? *www.apple.com/macbookpro/specs.html#connections check this out. it has one audio in and a separate audio out.


----------



## din (Aug 13, 2009)

Just curious.

I heard the new macbook (13 inch) has battery that work for 7 hrs. Is that true ? Also, this battery  (if we buy it separately) will suit for the old (white 13 inch) macbook ?


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 13, 2009)

yash said:


> What do you mean it only has one port? *www.apple.com/macbookpro/specs.html#connections check this out. it has one audio in and a separate audio out.



No dude. am looking for macbook pro 13". It has only one port. It works for both audio in and audio out. So curious.


----------



## legolas (Aug 15, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> hey dude, congrats on ur new MacBook Pro...jus wanted to ask u, tat did u make tat purchase in India (coz the free 8GB Ipod Touch ad, i saw only on the Apple's US Site) .. plz confirm... and wat price u paid for the lappy.. ??


Hi ashu,

I am sorry for the late reply. I am in Germany. I bought it from here. The offer is also available here.
And to your other question about iPod touch, I second Sunny's reply. It is fraeking awesomeeeeeee. But probably you should wait if there is going to be these offers as some of them pointed out.



din said:


> Just curious.
> I heard the new macbook (13 inch) has battery that work for 7 hrs. Is that true ? Also, this battery  (if we buy it separately) will suit for the old (white 13 inch) macbook ?



well, it might be true in the worst case. But nevertheless, its awesome. for me, just by dimming the brightness very little ( as recommended under mac faq ) I am able to get about 4-5 hours of life if I just work with firefox. and about 3-4 hours with firefox open and by watching movie/tv-shows till the battery is totally down.

The battery as far as I know is inbuilt and can't be used for older makes. It is not visible on the outside as in case of pc-laptops. 

best.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


yash said:


> What do you mean it only has one port? *www.apple.com/macbookpro/specs.html#connections check this out. it has one audio in and a separate audio out.



This is strange. My macbook pro (about a month old now) just has 1 audio "port??" for headphones and an inbuilt microphone... but there is no audio in...
very strange!!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


the.kaushik said:


> No dude. am looking for macbook pro 13". It has only one port. It works for both audio in and audio out. So curious.



ah sorry, I have a 13 inch too. I havn't had any difficulty so far. In fact, I realized it just now, loool. Apple amazes me at times.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 17, 2009)

^^

thanx legolas.. 
-----

i checked Apple's India site, they DO NOT hv any such offer (Tpod Touch free with a mac book pro)  .. so will jus wait to see if there is any launch of a new Ipod product in oct.09.. 

thanx again.. 
--------


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 17, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> thanx legolas..
> -----
> ...



 Though apple india dont have a ipod touch free still they have student discount which gives direct 12% off on the MRP. If you are not a student just find out someone and buy on his name. Give a call to there support center for details.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah. iPod Touch is the best PMP ever made.. but i think that in the coming days its going to get some serious kickass competition from *Creative's Zii*


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 18, 2009)

hellknight said:


> Yeah. iPod Touch is the best PMP ever made.. but i think that in the coming days its going to get some serious kickass competition from *Creative's Zii*



and Zune HD *www.zune.net/en-us/mp3players/zunehd/default.htm


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 18, 2009)

the.kaushik said:


> Though apple india dont have a ipod touch free still they have student discount which gives direct 12% off on the MRP. If you are not a student just find out someone and buy on his name. Give a call to there support center for details.


thanx for the update..will see where can i find any neighbour of mine who is a student.. 
-------------


hellknight said:


> *Creative's Zii*





the.kaushik said:


> and Zune HD *www.zune.net/en-us/mp3players/zunehd/default.htm



than both of u guys..  any idea of its launch date..?? (in INDIA)..??


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 21, 2009)

=================
===================

Ok, so finally im making plans to by a Apple Laptop..I browsed thru the Apple India's site and found out tat the MAcBook Pro family of lappys (Especially the 15" macbook pro lappy) wud be suitable for my use..but still i wanna hv ur (expert Mac users) opinions on the laptops... 

My main requirement wud be:

1.) to run java based applications/programs (as im into java programming with JCreator, NetBeans)
2.) to run Database type applications like Oracle, MS SQL Server (so as to integrate my java programs with the Databases connectivity)...

2b.) i hope a mac OS will let me run these apps or will i again hv ti revert back to the Bootcamp ?? (to run my apps in windows on a mac lappy..?? 
---------



more/Less used requirements (but it will be surely a necessacity):

3.) Full fledged Net connectivity via wifi as wel as a lan wire (rj45) wich ever wud be applicable as per the location/services available, but i need both of these options.. 
(i hope browsing using the Safari Browser wud be a piece of cake (as it is with my present browser--> Firefix on my Desktop)..right..??

4.) Movie watching on the go..(not into fullHD movie formats, but mpeg-4 movie formats tat i own mostly)

5.) sum basic games like fifa (as i already hv a monster PC as in my siggy) but jus to kill sum useless time (wen im on travel) i will run basic games.. (ooh no no no,  NOT crysis plz..lol..) 
--------------
*
I jus wanted to ask wich lappy is better for me 
(plz tell me the prices as well, a si will make a purchase from the Apple store in Mumbai, Inorbit, i hope tats the only "reliable" place to buy apple products.. right ??  )

1.) MAc book Pro

OR

2.) MAc book Air (i guess it lacks rj45 port, if yes then its a no no for me) *


=================




Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 21, 2009)

Get the 15" MacBook Pro. It's the best suited for your needs. Please tell us your budget. It'll be easier to help.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 21, 2009)

^^

my budget is around 70K..but will extend to watever it takes to get me tat White 15" beauty..


----------



## FatBeing (Aug 22, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> My main requirement wud be:
> 
> 1.) to run java based applications/programs (as im into java programming with JCreator, NetBeans)
> 2.) to run Database type applications like Oracle, MS SQL Server (so as to integrate my java programs with the Databases connectivity)...
> ...



Unless you're absolutely gooey at the thought of a unibody, the 13" white MacBook is the best value you're going to get from an Apple notebook. To upgrade it, you can get new memory from Corsair and do it yourself (Apple grossly overcharges you for adding memory).

I don't know about Oracle, but you can install MySQL (both server and client) on a Mac without much issue. 

Firefox works on Macs too, though not as smoothly as Safari (at least, not in my experience). Another browser that's pretty good is iCab, though it's WinRAR-like nagware.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 22, 2009)

^^

thanx for tat update buddy, appreciate it.. 

Btw, is there any advantage of having a Unibody mac lappy..??  
(i hv never owned a laptop b4, but i want my 1st lappy to be a mac based as im jus sick with Windows based systems :grrr...: ) 

afaik, its all aluminium body and wud be really durable and good looking too.. apart from tat i knw nothing abt unibody stuff.. 
------

Plz enlighten me guys...  


also, if i go to an Apple store (say, INORBIT, malad, mumbai) will the student pricing offer be applicable there too..??
------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## aryayush (Aug 23, 2009)

There are several advantages of going the unibody route. So many, in fact, that I think it clearly outstrips the white MacBook in the value for money department. The unibody MacBook is thinner and significantly lighter (half a kilogram), has a backlit keyboard that is very useful, the world’s best trackpad (and this is no exaggeration) that supports Multi-touch gestures and is vastly superior to the one on the white MacBook, a FireWire 800 port, an SD card slot, better processor, an integrated NVIDIA 9400M graphics chipset, better screen, better and louder speakers, and significantly longer battery life. And that’s not to mention that it just looks sexier, feels much thinner than it actually is, and is sturdier to boot. It also is pretty scratch and dirt resistant (while the white MacBook attracts them like bugs to a candle flame).

I could go on with the other smaller advantages (the unibody MacBook Pro can drive a 30-inch display, for instance, while the MacBook cannot; “MacBook Pro” sounds much sexier than “MacBook”, etc.) but I think I’ve pretty much covered all the important points. If you’re in the market for a 13-inch Mac notebook and are planning to buy the MacBook, I urge you, for your own sake, to please reconsider. You can get the 13-inch MacBook Pro for about Rs. 62,000 (with a student discount) and you should definitely go for that.

I hope you found that helpful.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 23, 2009)

legolas said:


> This is strange. My macbook pro (about a month old now) just has 1 audio "port??" for headphones and an inbuilt microphone... but there is no audio in...
> very strange!!!


Yeah, strange indeed. Not to mention untrue. Your MacBook Pro has two circular ports right next to each other and one of them is an audio in port.


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 23, 2009)

aryayush said:


> Yeah, strange indeed. Not to mention untrue. Your MacBook Pro has two circular ports right next to each other and one of them is an audio in port.



But the 13' has only one port and some where i read that you can actually use iphones headphone with it for microphone also.I mean it actually as audio in and out together like mobiles. Also who needs a mic when there is a inbuilt mic (omnidirectional) unless you are using for some serious audio technologies.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 23, 2009)

aryayush said:


> The unibody MacBook is thinner and significantly lighter (half a kilogram), has a backlit keyboard that is very useful, the world’s best trackpad (and this is no exaggeration) that supports Multi-touch gestures and is vastly superior to the one on the white MacBook, a FireWire 800 port, an SD card slot, better processor, an integrated NVIDIA 9400M graphics chipset, better screen, better and louder speakers, and significantly longer battery life. And that’s not to mention that it just looks sexier, feels much thinner than it actually is, and is sturdier to boot. It also is pretty scratch and dirt resistant (while the white MacBook attracts them like bugs to a candle flame).



THanx alo for this major info dude..  really appreciate it..and thanx agian for pointing out the pros of the Pro and Unibody frame... 



> You can get the 13-inch MacBook Pro for about Rs. 62,000 (with a student discount) and you should definitely go for that.
> I hope you found that helpful.


Helpful..?? u kidding me.. ?? it was definately and entertainingly helpful dude.. 

Ok, now i knw tat i need to be goin for a 13" MBP..btw u hv any faint idea wat docs are needed by apple so tat i can avail the so called "Student Offer Pricing"..?? 
 also, plz tell me the actual price of a 13" MBP (without the student offer, i mean) 
---------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## legolas (Aug 24, 2009)

aryayush said:


> Yeah, strange indeed. Not to mention untrue. Your MacBook Pro has two circular ports right next to each other and one of them is an audio in port.


No, its strange, not untrue. Check here:
*www.apple.com/macbookpro/specs-13inch.html


And NO, my macbook pro has only 1 audio port, for audio alone, not for the microphone.



aryayush said:


> It also is pretty scratch and dirt resistant (while the white MacBook attracts them like bugs to a candle flame).



In my opinion, its not true. May be in comparison, but its still bad. You have got to be careful.



aryayush said:


> “MacBook Pro” sounds much sexier than “MacBook”.



 its not a reason but an infatuation.

best.


----------



## d00by (Aug 26, 2009)

*Apple Snow Leopard OS Availability?*

Hi,

The new Operating System from Apple 'Snow Leopard' has been given a release date of August 28th.

Can anyone help me in finding a place in New Delhi where it will be available on that day?

Any help in this regard is greatly appreciated.

Thank you for your time


----------



## somedevil (Aug 26, 2009)

The mbp 13 inch has only one input/output hole for audio ! obviously if you need to record and monitor hardcore audio jobs , then apple (and anyone halfway serious) expects you to buy an external soundcard ! 

d00By, are you kiddin me ? apple india website lists shitloads of places where you can buy apple products ! i been in delhi 2 days and i personally have been going to Maple computers at malviya nagar/shivalik. their staff is pretty friendly on the other hand anything mac at uphaar cinema sucks ass ! very very rude staff !


----------



## d00by (Aug 26, 2009)

*anymac*



somedevil said:


> d00By, are you kiddin me ? apple india website lists shitloads of places where you can buy apple products ! i been in delhi 2 days and i personally have been going to Maple computers at malviya nagar/shivalik. their staff is pretty friendly on the other hand anything mac at uphaar cinema sucks ass ! very very rude staff !



I know about those places.

I talked to anymac at uphaar cinema. They told me that Snow Leopard will be available with them only around mid-september which sucks.

Any idea where I could get Snow Leopard sooner?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 26, 2009)

I talked to 4Genius Minds in Kailash Colony. They said they'd have it by 29th or 30th.


----------



## d00by (Aug 26, 2009)

That's awesome. Can you PM me their contact no.? Did you talk to Aditya at 4GM?


----------



## legolas (Aug 27, 2009)

d00by said:


> That's awesome. Can you PM me their contact no.? Did you talk to Aditya at 4GM?



can't you just upgrade it online??


----------



## d00by (Aug 27, 2009)

upgrade it online?

I don't understand. are you taking about software updates?

For that to happen, I have to first upgrade/install the main Snow Leopard OS first.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 28, 2009)

ok i need ur help here again guys... 

1.) my friend is in US (rochester) and i told him to buy a MBP for me (as the Ipod touce free offer is still alive till 8th sept. 09) so i jus wanna confirm tat if he brings tat MBP lappy with him to here (mumbai) will tat laptop be under the so called WORLDWIDE warranty policy of apple..??

say, if anything goes bad, will the Apple store here in mumbai get it fixed..?? plz tell me if i shud buy tat laptop (via my friend) from US or no.. 

2.)  Also, i hope there will be no physical hardware/port design conflicts in the MBP wen i use it here in India, like say the design of ports/LAN cable (RJ45) not matching the port in the MBP.. ??  coz i guess all ports are jus basic worldwide IEEE patters... ?? right..?


----------



## Artemis (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm planning to get an MBP 13" frm US with the iPod touch free offer, the thing is i was concerned abt the warranty applicable in India, also should i include iWork? bcoz Open Office is available for Mac, i wont be doing that amount of presentations and things, just the basic works..any other recommended softwares? Also is iWork files compatible with Ms Office? also is Bootcamp included in the package? any other accesories u guys recommend?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 29, 2009)

^^ 

ooh gr8, so u and i are on the same boat. (as im also getting a mbp 13" from the US via my friend).. gr8 to hv u here.. 


yup, i too wanna knw the replies of above queries from all the Mac experts here.. plz 

also, Artemis, i guess the bootcamp is by default provided so u need not install it, as its provided with the OS itself.. 

plz guys tell me wat s/wares shud i get with my MBP 13" (wen ordering it from US)..


----------



## Artemis (Aug 30, 2009)

u going for iWork??


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 30, 2009)

@Ashu
You get Snow Leopard. You get iLife 09. What you wont get is iWork 09. Buy that. Comes discounted with the purchase of a new Mac from Apple.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 30, 2009)

@ Artemis : well i dnt knw wether i shud go for iWorks or no..  as this is the 1st time im switching over from a Windows based PC to a Mac...

@ IronMan: thanx dude, so is tat Snow leopard the latest of MAc OS.. ?? is it.. ?? also, shud i get iWorks 09 from the US itself (wen my friend buys the laptop) or shud i buy it here in Mumbai from an Apple store.. ?? (i hope the discount applies everywhere..)  

also.... plz sumone tell me this ...

1.) i jus wanna confirm tat if he brings tat MBP lappy with him to here (mumbai) will tat laptop be under the so called WORLDWIDE warranty policy of apple..??

say, if anything goes bad, will the Apple store here in mumbai get it fixed..?? 

======================


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 31, 2009)

About warranty why don't you give a fake call to Apple customer care and ask. I think that will be good


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 31, 2009)

@Ashu
No problems with warranty at all. Its not Apple for nothing. 

Since the discount comes 'with' the purchase of a new Mac, I suggest you buy it when you buy the Mac, wherever that may be. 

And I fathom the pricing is higher in India than US? It might not be much from Apple, but there are no reasons you should not get them together. 

Also, you might want to use the MacBook with a larger display or TV. For that, you have the choice of buying Mini-Displayport to VGA or DVI adapter. I suggest DVI, since VGA is struggling nowadays, unable to go higher than 1920x1080. You can drive upto 2560x1600 resolution screen with DVI. (I am not sure, but I guess you will need a dual link DVI setup to go that high). 

The adapter, sadly, isnt bundled. Apple probably thought many people dont use monitors with laptops at home/work, and kept that optional at 29$ or so.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 31, 2009)

@Ashu
I would recommend Office even though it is more expensive than iWork. Excel and Word is superior compared to pages and numbers, and much more easier to use. I have to admit, Keynote is better than Powerpoint but you can live with it. And if you have a student discount Office can be pretty cheap. Be warned, on keynote if you export to .PPT or .PPTX the themes, transitions and alignment of the items may not work correctly.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 31, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> @Ashu
> No problems with warranty at all. Its not Apple for nothing.
> 
> Since the discount comes 'with' the purchase of a new Mac, I suggest you buy it when you buy the Mac, wherever that may be.
> ...


ooh ok thanx for tat update buddy, yup its not apple for nothing, totally agree adn feeling happy tat the international warranty is sure a good thing Apple did not like other MS $h!t$..lol..

yup, Apple MBP in India are way too costly, the 13" MBP 2.26 GHz costs Rs. 68,110/- whereas the same lappy costs Rs. 52,800 in U.S  i think its high tiome apple did sumthing for its user base in India..

ok, will look into the DVI cable matter, will b uy tat too.. 

thanx again for ur quick reply dude.. 



cooldudie3 said:


> @Ashu
> I would recommend Office even though it is more expensive than iWork. Excel and Word is superior compared to pages and numbers, and much more easier to use. I have to admit, Keynote is better than Powerpoint but you can live with it. And if you have a student discount Office can be pretty cheap. Be warned, on keynote if you export to .PPT or .PPTX the themes, transitions and alignment of the items may not work correctly.


hey thanx to u too dude for the reply..

now im feeling good abt getting my MBP from the U.S 

as i will be ordering the MBP via my friend who is in U.S, i will leave it to him to avail the Student Discount to get it for me on his behalf.. 

thanx again dude.. 
---------

Cheers n e-peace....
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
===========


ok, now so everything is finalised, is there any Minor thing tat i shud worry/take care of for MBP.. ?? anything ..?? 

===========


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 31, 2009)

I would recommend you buy the Applecare but it is not nessecary and I didn't do so. Also consider buying an external HDD or Time Capsule for Time Machine, but use it with Snow Leopard because it is extremely slow on 10.5. Good luck!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 31, 2009)

^^

thanx for tat tip.. 

today i went to Apple store at croma, malad (mumbai) store, and asked him (infact troubled the sales person) all i cud muster to ask.lol.. but he was calm and composed adn answered all my querries to the best of my satisfaction.. 

I asked him about the APP and told him tat since i as getting the lappy from U.S i will take the APP (2 yrs plan) from here, will tat do..? he told me yes, its easy as its Apple.. 

then i asked him abt the so called "international warranty" and he told me again on the affirmative side, that yes, its applicable as apple says.. 

now, the latest model they (apple store) had at croma was the MP900 (or sumthing of tat sort) for the MBP 13" but it costed 75K but in U.S it costs jus 52K + free Ipod touch (8GB) so i guess i'll make a purchase from the U.S .. final.. 
-----------


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 1, 2009)

^^ The iPod Touch you get will be outdated pretty soon. The "It's just rock and roll, but we like it" thing will annouce a whole new lineup of iPods, and the iPod Touch is rumored to take the place of the iPod Classic and get a camera


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 1, 2009)

^^

ooh i see.... well still, will grab watever is free from apple as i knw it will last forever..


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 2, 2009)

Guys I just got the MacBook Pro and am so excited 

The multi touch track pad is unbelievable. its so good. Scrolling through pages is so easy.

Atlast i got to know how to do right click.. I struggled for an hr. Windows after effect 

Only thing i didn't liked is that the power cord is not the Indian standard one but is US standard. I need to buy a convertor for it.Anyways.

Guys please let me know how to do maximize any application. In windows minimizing is just a button click but here if i click the "+"  button it just resize the window.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 3, 2009)

^^

kool, congrats dude..

u got it from the U.S.. ?? so must hv got the Ipod touch with it too right..?? for how much u got the MBP.. ?? and is it 13" or a 15" ..??


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 3, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> kool, congrats dude..
> 
> u got it from the U.S.. ?? so must hv got the Ipod touch with it too right..?? for how much u got the MBP.. ?? and is it 13" or a 15" ..??



I took the 13" for 63k. Ya i could have taken from usa and save some money. But for that i need to wait till nov as i cannot go before that and Student discount ends by this month. Anyways i have a iphone 3G so thought its ok. And also one of my friend took another 15" MBP for 100K. We got some headphone(4K sennheiser headphone) each of us. I took from Reliance digital.They told they will give us Snow leopard free upgrade once it arrives in india.


----------



## d00by (Sep 3, 2009)

Welcome to the World of Mac Computers, my friend.

You will never go back to the world of Windows again. Once you go mac, you stay with Mac.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 3, 2009)

LOL ya thats true.. am feeling it


----------



## d00by (Sep 3, 2009)

the.kaushik said:


> LOL ya thats true.. am feeling it



I am glad you feel this way.

Windows is a piece of shi@! especially that excuse for an OS called Windows Vista. What a giant waste of a software calling itself an OS.

Steve Ballmer should be given 40 lashes for unleashing the piece of cr@pware called Vista.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 3, 2009)

the.kaushik said:


> I took the 13" for 63k. Ya i could have taken from usa and save some money. But for that i need to wait till nov as i cannot go before that and Student discount ends by this month. Anyways i have a iphone 3G so thought its ok. And also one of my friend took another 15" MBP for 100K. We got some headphone(4K sennheiser headphone) each of us. I took from Reliance digital.They told they will give us Snow leopard free upgrade once it arrives in india.



ooh gr8... so its a free upgrade of the new OS.. kool...

tat 63K pricing for a 13" MBP is really good, i mean the other day i checked out apple store at Croma (Mumbai) they told me that 13" MBP is 75K... wtf...  ???


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 3, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ooh gr8... so its a free upgrade of the new OS.. kool...
> 
> tat 63K pricing for a 13" MBP is really good, i mean the other day i checked out apple store at Croma (Mumbai) they told me that 13" MBP is 75K... wtf...  ???



Ask for student discount.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 3, 2009)

legolas said:


> No, its strange, not untrue. Check here:
> *www.apple.com/macbookpro/specs-13inch.html
> 
> And NO, my macbook pro has only 1 audio port, for audio alone, not for the microphone.


They changed it in the latest model. I apologise for the error.



legolas said:


> In my opinion, its not true. May be in comparison, but its still bad. You have got to be careful.


Unless you’re throwing it all over the place or deliberately scratching it with keys, it’s not going to attract scratches. I’ve owned a MacBook Pro and a MacBook over the past three years and neither has ever seen any scratches (at least not ones that can be seen with the naked eye). Anodised aluminium and the glass Apple uses just aren’t very scratch-prone materials.



legolas said:


> its not a reason but an infatuation.


It was supposed to be a humourous aside, not an actual reason.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 3, 2009)

Guys hope some one helps me.. Windows user in mac takes some time to learn 

1) How to maximize applications.
2) When ever i install any app why does it creates a icon on my desktop like a pendrive. I can eject it after ward. what is the reason for that?
3) How to uninstall any app


----------



## d00by (Sep 3, 2009)

the.kaushik said:


> Guys hope some one helps me.. Windows user in mac takes some time to learn
> 
> 1) How to maximize applications.
> 2) When ever i install any app why does it creates a icon on my desktop like a pendrive. I can eject it after ward. what is the reason for that?
> 3) How to uninstall any app



Here is a good site for you *www.myfirstmac.com

I am not a "technical" person. I will try to explain as best as I can and to the best of my understanding. Someone please correct me if I am being incorrect.

1) The green button maximizes the window "in proportion". If you mean that you want to fill the whole screen/monitor with the window, you will have to point the mouse at the bottom right corner of the window and drag the window to fill the screen. It may sound weird, but that is the way it is in OSX. At-least that is what I know. Somebody correct me if I am wrong! 

2) Installer in OSX is an "image". it "mounts" on your file system when you double-click on the installer. This is what happens in Linux as well. OSX is UNIX-based. That's the way it is in OSX.

3)Drag the Application from the Applications folder to the trash bin. That's all that is needed to uninstall.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok that helps. Thanks for the site. Hope fully there is something i can do about maximize. also i cannot extend a application window behind the dock


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 3, 2009)

^ 





> Ok that helps. Thanks for the site. Hope fully there is something i can do about maximize. also i cannot extend a application window behind the dock


I don't know why you'd be so keen on that, but you can. 
----

There is nothing that you should be doing about that what you call 'maximize'.  These are elementary differences the way application windows are handled by each OS. 

Say you are working on a 1920x1080 screen. Do you still maximize each browser and explorer window you open, in Windows? There's a point you stop doing that in Windows too, since it becomes impractical. 

Yeah, OS X works a bit different. Windows at their 'zoomed' size are just what it takes to accommodate all of their contents. But then, you still get what you wanted. Its just that you(me, everybody) have been trained with that sense of fulfillment after mazimising a window. 

Some apps like Firefox defy the OS X rule though. And yeah, you have workarounds for native Cocoa apps, for that 'maximize' feature.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 3, 2009)

^^

yup, agreed, infact i love the FF browser, even though its minimised (not to the taskbar, ofcurse not..lol.) the broswer jus adjusts all the tabs and text and more than that there's no trouble of side scrolling jus the vertical scrolling.. wich is quite impressive..(i noticed this today after i accidently minimised the FF window..lol...) 
--------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 3, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> ^
> I don't know why you'd be so keen on that, but you can.
> ----
> 
> ...



LoL true 

Anyways have started with customizing my desktop. I have replaced my icons. Its just so fun. Damn why didn't i started with mac before, Now i know what i was missing.

Guys please share some sites for customizing desktop at max


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 4, 2009)

^ I hardly 'customize' anything. The default look/icons work best for me. Though yeah, there are some 3rd party apps that I use that could do with some customizing (read: Opera).


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 4, 2009)

Ya that even works for me but once i visited MacTheme site and saw some breath taking desktops on flickr i am stunned at the cool look. 
If i get something really cool i will let you guys know. In the mean time if any one doing customization please let me know some good source. cheers!

Guys.. Its told that MBP gives 7hrs of battery backup. I never get more that 5.56Hrs. Why is that?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 4, 2009)

OK now today I saw my friend's old macbook pro that looks exactly the same as mine, which is the one without the unibody. I saw that his keyboard layout was totally different. The speaker controls are on F3, F4 and F5. But mine are on F10, F11 and F12. There is also a "enter" key that is on the bottom right side which I have no idea what it is for. I have the Early 2008 Macbook Pro and I have no idea what date he bought his in.
----
Here is how mine looks like:
*img142.imageshack.us/img142/4007/designkeyboard20080226.th.jpg
This is what his looks like:
*img142.imageshack.us/img142/5923/andorumacbookpro1overal.th.jpg


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 4, 2009)

> Guys.. Its told that MBP gives 7hrs of battery backup. I never get more that 5.56Hrs. Why is that?


7 hours under the conditions Apple used to rate the battery life. You can't run a DVD movie with full brightness and expect it to run that long! 

Though yeah, its still a bit of a stretch. But hey, on low brightness and ethernet (wifi off), I was able to squeeze off ~ 6 hours from my Oct 2008 MacBook. So I think 7 hours is reachable under the conditions Apple used.


----------



## FatBeing (Sep 4, 2009)

the.kaushik said:


> In the mean time if any one doing customization please let me know some good source. cheers!



There's Magnifique (*magnifique.en.softonic.com/mac), which may or may not be good.

Also check out GeekTool. I don't know about Snow Leopard yet, but on Leopard, GeekTool sometimes causes Exposé to behave strangely.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 4, 2009)

Dude today i tried this combi and it got almost 7.4hrs ...wow.

Display brightness -10% (Least possible)
KB light off
BT off
WIFI on


----------



## aryayush (Sep 5, 2009)

FatBeing going the Mac way—this is something I’d never seen coming. I still remember that epic e-mail you sent me all those years ago, man. (Thanks for it, by the way. It turned me into a writer. )


----------



## FatBeing (Sep 5, 2009)

aryayush said:


> FatBeing going the Mac way—this is something I’d never seen coming.



It came last year, actually. After the student discount, the Macbook was the cheapest 13-inch laptop with a T8100. And yes, I do like that I don't have to fight with my OS to get my work done. 



> I still remember that epic e-mail you sent me all those years ago, man. (Thanks for it, by the way. It turned me into a writer. )



You had the fixings for a writer in any case. It was the starry-eyed Apple-worshipping that was bothersome.


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 6, 2009)

FatBeing said:


> There's Magnifique (*magnifique.en.softonic.com/mac), which may or may not be good.
> 
> Also check out GeekTool. I don't know about Snow Leopard yet, but on Leopard, GeekTool sometimes causes Exposé to behave strangely.


I find Magnifique to be pretty unstable and buggy. 

Haven't actually tried GeekTool though.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 6, 2009)

@FatBeing.. sure i will give a try.

Guys do use screen guard for your MB or MBP? Its just so much sensitive to fingermark prints and dusts. If yes where did you buy. I don't even find on ebay.


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 6, 2009)

^ Actually I was looking for a keyguard, but given my remote location, I'm thinking of something DIY (something that would be not so cool on a Mac). 

I never thought about screenguard though. No problems here. When the screen is on, you dont see the marks. When it is off, well, you arent actually using it.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 6, 2009)

ya when its on you dont see it but when its off it looks so dirty. i want to keep it clean


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 6, 2009)

Guys am using this widget called iStatPro. I am not happy with my battery stats its showing. Its just 4 days with my MBP

Health: 97% (Yesterday it was 98%)
Cycles: 3 (I have still now never drained out my battery

Can someone tell me is this something bad? should i call apple care?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 7, 2009)

^^ Try waiting a few days. After all, it's only a widget!  Personally I rarely use the dashboard because it's not that useful to me.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 7, 2009)

Ya thats true. but can someone try with this widget? Also is it require to drain out the battery totally?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 7, 2009)

Kaushik seems to be on fire. 

- 1 battery cycle doesn't require you to drain out your battery. 50% + 25% +25% on separate occasions make up for 1 charge cycle. Get it?
- Why are you touching your screen? Icons too yummy is it?
For desktop customising I'd suggest you get Candybar and change the icons and dock. Use GeekTool to add some live-jazz to your desk. Stay away from Magnifique until you're comfortable with how to troubleshoot in case something goes wrong.

/just strolling in the TDF forums…
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Kaushik seems to be on fire. 

- 1 battery cycle doesn't require you to drain out your battery. 50% + 25% +25% on separate occasions make up for 1 charge cycle. Get it?
- Why are you touching your screen? Icons too yummy is it?
For desktop customising I'd suggest you get Candybar and change the icons and dock. Use GeekTool to add some live-jazz to your desk. Stay away from Magnifique until you're comfortable with how to troubleshoot in case something goes wrong.

/just strolling in the TDF forums…


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 7, 2009)

goobimama said:


> Kaushik seems to be on fire.
> 
> - 1 battery cycle doesn't require you to drain out your battery. 50% + 25% +25% on separate occasions make up for 1 charge cycle. Get it?
> - Why are you touching your screen? Icons too yummy is it?
> For desktop customising I'd suggest you get Candybar and change the icons and dock. Use GeekTool to add some live-jazz to your desk. Stay away from Magnifique until you're comfortable with how to troubleshoot in case something goes wrong.



Thanks man

-Now if i keep my laptop connected to power each time i use it then it dont have any cycle at all.. right ?

-When i am doing some coding stuff some colleague will come and show something in my on the screen by touching. Its too annoying. Also some people splits out when they talk..


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 7, 2009)

Guys found something interesting today with my MBP.

Play a movie from your hardrive. Now when the movie is playing shake your laptiop suddenly. The movie stops playing for sometime. Is this type of problem.

Also say you are doing something and suddenly you tilt your laptop on one side a small click sound comes. it doesnot come always but after sometime if you try it happens. 

Any of you MBP guys have such wired things ?


----------



## FatBeing (Sep 8, 2009)

the.kaushik said:


> Guys found something interesting today with my MBP.
> 
> Play a movie from your hardrive. Now when the movie is playing shake your laptiop suddenly. The movie stops playing for sometime. Is this type of problem.
> 
> ...



This is standard—it's your MBP's Sudden Motion Sensor (an accelerometer) kicking into action. If you jerk your laptop, it quickly parks the hard drive's head to prevent damage to the disk. This is why the movie stops playing—the hard drive's head goes away, and only comes back after you're done shaking.

For more motion sensor fun, check out LiquidMac: *uri.cat/software/LiquidMac/

And stop shaking your laptop!


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 8, 2009)

ohhhh thats something i never thought it have.. wow.. After doing some search here is something interesting:
*Using the MacBook or ThinkPad's Built-In Motion Sensor to Play Games Like a Nintendo Wii**www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=3486


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 9, 2009)

FatBeing said:


> For more motion sensor fun, check out LiquidMac: *uri.cat/software/LiquidMac/


Woah! There must be more?


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 9, 2009)

Here are some more:

*blog.medallia.com/2006/05/smacbook_pro.html
*www.suitable.com/tools/seismac.html
*uri.cat/software/Tunnel/
*slappingturtle.com/home/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=14&Itemid=58
*uri.cat/software/LiquidMac/


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey guys I need some help. I updated to itunes 9 this morning and it killed my macbook pro. I am planning to reinstall the system but I am deciding whether to do archiving and install or erase and install. Does archive and install keep your apps or does it delete your apps?


----------



## FatBeing (Sep 10, 2009)

cooldudie3 said:


> Hey guys I need some help. I updated to itunes 9 this morning and it killed my macbook pro. I am planning to reinstall the system but I am deciding whether to do archiving and install or erase and install. Does archive and install keep your apps or does it delete your apps?



The Archive and Install feature is more for people who are upgrading—it stores your previous system files in a folder called Previous System Files (or something like that). You're going to lose your apps in any case. 

What exactly did iTunes 9 do to your system?


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 10, 2009)

@cooldudie3 (What possibly were you thinking? Are there 2 other cool dudies?) 
HUH? I just downloaded that on my puny internet. 

Archive and Install breaks apps, like FatBeing said. But yeah, you are not going to loose data. In any case, have a backup. Wait, you dont have a TM backup? 



			
				the.kaushik said:
			
		

> Here are some more:
> 
> *blog.medallia.com/2006/05/smacbook_pro.html
> *www.suitable.com/tools/seismac.html
> ...


Thanks. Having a look.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 11, 2009)

Wait I fixed the system with a reinstall. I think what was causing the problem was the Macbook Pro EFI firmware update. Now I have itunes 8.0.1 and I will try to update to iTunes 9 today. 
@Fatbeing,
It took me 5 hours to get Safari open because of the spinning beachballs and no programs would open!!!!


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 11, 2009)

^ Don't lie. You waited 5 hours for that?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 11, 2009)

5 hours to open Gmail because every time I move the mouse the spinning beachball appears.


----------



## dinesh72 (Sep 11, 2009)

India Apple store is updating its catalogue. What do you reckon snow leopard, iPhone 3g s or new ipod nano, touch?


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 12, 2009)

Guys please let me know some light weight html editor for Mac. I dont want to open eclipse each time just for small changes. I need something like editplus or notepad++


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 12, 2009)

^ Try TextEdit. ;P

There are things like Coda and Espresso, a basic HTML thing, if that's what you need.


----------



## FatBeing (Sep 12, 2009)

the.kaushik said:


> Guys please let me know some light weight html editor for Mac. I dont want to open eclipse each time just for small changes. I need something like editplus or notepad++



If you're looking mainly for an HTML editor, try Smultron (*smultron.sourceforge.net/)—it's not being developed any more, but it's great as it is. 

There's also Komodo Edit (useful if you're working with multiple languages) and TextWrangler.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks FatBeing. Komodo Edit is exactly what i wanted. CSS JS and html it supports all. And it has a nice syntax check .
Thanks again

@IronManForever: Thanks. I will give a try


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 14, 2009)

The equivalent of Notepad in Mac is Textedit.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 14, 2009)

Anybody got Snow Leopard?


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 14, 2009)

^ No. 10.5.8 rolling. 

Snow Leopard will be a late one for me.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 14, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> ^ No. 10.5.8 rolling.
> 
> Snow Leopard will be a late one for me.



guys today i went to reliance istore nearby and the guy over there told to download it from torrent and use. it will activate itself. I am still waiting for my dvd to arrive. the download file is around 6GB


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 15, 2009)

^ Generous store guy. "Torrent and install, it will activate itself." 

And we call them professionals. But who's to blame?


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 15, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> ^ Generous store guy. "Torrent and install, it will activate itself."
> 
> And we call them professionals. But who's to blame?


Thats true. but the point is he was just trying to help me. Let me tel you what actually happens if you buy a new mbp now and if you are eligible for a free snow leopard.
1) Go to apple.com and register for free snow leopard
2) Pay 500Rs for postage charge for the dvd.
3) Send a postal mail to them again to us address and the process should take around 1month

and end of the day you just get an update dvd.

So he told if you dont want to do that just take the softcopy from him or download from torrent. this week i will get the softcopy and give a try. Mean time i will order the online copy


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 16, 2009)

Guys i have a samsung Flat CRT Tv. It has those red,yellow input points where my Dish tv connects. Is it possible to connect to my MBP laptop?


----------



## aryayush (Sep 17, 2009)

Finally, my Mac setup is complete. Whew, what a relief! Check this out, guys:

*www.flickr.com/photos/aryayush/3923601146

Roll over the image to see the names of the various components. And let me know what you think.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 17, 2009)

dude that's awesome!by the way did you kept your MBP on some stand or something?

You dint named your chair  Its also looking good


----------



## aryayush (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you. The chair doesn’t have a name and I couldn’t be bothered to invent one.

Yes, I’m using the Rain Design’s mStand. I’ll put in a note for that as well. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 17, 2009)

The setup looks cute but don't you think that the keyboard and mouse are too close to the LCD?


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 17, 2009)

the.kaushik said:


> Guys i have a samsung Flat CRT Tv. It has those red,yellow input points where my Dish tv connects. Is it possible to connect to my MBP laptop?



Can some one help me in this?


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 17, 2009)

Anyone out there.. hellooooo


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 19, 2009)

> Guys i have a samsung Flat CRT Tv. It has those red,yellow input points where my Dish tv connects. Is it possible to connect to my MBP laptop?


Possible. But what purpose will it serve? You're better off not buying adapters for that, and suffering the low-res pain later. 

@aryaayush
Commented.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 19, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> Possible. But what purpose will it serve? You're better off not buying adapters for that, and suffering the low-res pain later.


I want only to play movies and thats all.. I dont want to buy a LCD now!


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 20, 2009)

^ If its an SDTV, I'd suggest you to not buy an adapter which would probably cost around 3k for the setup, and I dont really think you'd use it for that long. With the price of HD screens falling like anything, I think it wont be long before you invest in one. 

You could try Mini-DP -> VGA -> Composite . Thats probably the only way. Though with 2 adapters like that, I think there'll be more chances that it wont work. 
----

Uh.. Monoprice sells cheap Mini-DP -> VGA adapters, ~10$ unlike 29$ for the Apple ones. You could get that and try sourcing a VGA -> Composite adapter from somewhere.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 20, 2009)

^^ Thanks, So i need to buy a Mini DP and VGA adopter ?

Here is a shot of my TV ports.
*img121.imageshack.us/img121/9687/dsc00702.th.jpg


----------



## Artemis (Sep 21, 2009)

*Need some help!!*

My MBP 13" will be arriving this wednesday and i as i'm new to mac, i need some help..
I need to know what softwares should i dwnload and install, like u knw Quicksilver and everything..the ones that a mac cant do without

Also suggest a site which has some good tutorials abt mac

also i need some names of alternative software for the things i'll b using it for--

1. A good proxy server
2. MATLAb for Electrical Engineering students
3. MS Solid Works/Solid Edge for 3d designing
4. RSS Reader
5. A good all in one media player, or is VLC dere for mac?
6. An autotagger for my music, like mediamonkey
7. some torrent downloader
8. Download manager
9. A nice defragmenter and cleaner, like we hav Defraggler/Ccleaner for windows
10. I own a hdd, ntfs based, what software should i be using to get it recognizd?
11. FAT32 is recognized, right?

Also if i install XP in bootcamp, will dat partiton be recognized by OS X, and vice versa?


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 21, 2009)

the.kaushik said:
			
		

> ^^ Thanks, So i need to buy a Mini DP and VGA adopter ?
> 
> Here is a shot of my TV ports.


A Mini DP -> VGA _and_ a VGA -> Composite, at the risk of it not working. 

*@Artemis*
1. Apache can be used, Squid ports exist. More here.  
2. Google.
3. Google. Does *Blender* count?
4. Boatload. Mail and Safari both will work I guess. I use *NetNewsWire*. 
5. What about *Quicktime*? VLC is there for more platforms than Win/Lin/Mac. 
6. I think iTunes can be coupled up with plugins for that. That aside, iTunes itself retrieves missing information I guess. 
7. *Transmission*. uTorrent, Xtorrent.. and a few more. 
8. *Folx*. Speed Download...
9. Why defrag? Windows works the dirty way, fragmenting stuff now and then. Mac OS/HFS+ works cleaner,though Linux/ext3 is still better in this regard. For general system maintenance use *Onyx*. 
10. Automatically recognized. For write capabilities, use *ntfs3g*.
11. Yes. 

All Boot Camp partitions are recognized. NTFS is recognized as read only; ntfs-3g will give you write capabilities.


----------



## Artemis (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanx, also could u give me a list of essential and some nifty softwares and tools, like quicksilver and caffeine?


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 22, 2009)

Guys this is something i need to share 

I have my desktop with XFX 8600GT 512MB graphics card and windows 7 gives 5.5 Rating

My Macbook pro has 9400M 256MB graphic card and windows 7 gives 5.3 rating WTF. Today i will install NFS Shift on it and let me see how it works out


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 22, 2009)

^ Which means Windows rating is not _that_ dependable.. Was it gaming graphics or was it AERO score? 

@Artemis 
Flip back a few pages of this thread. I read it "whole" when I got my Mac. Worth it.


----------



## Artemis (Sep 24, 2009)

Time Machine can't work on my NTFS based external Seagate Hard Drive, right? What if i change the filesystem to HFS+ by reformatting the drive (and how do i do that?), will it den work? Also if i change it then will Windows be able to recognize it?


----------



## Artemis (Sep 24, 2009)

And one more thing, a software by which i can change the themes of my mac, and  recommend some themes as well.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 24, 2009)

Artemis said:


> Time Machine can't work on my NTFS based external Seagate Hard Drive, right? What if i change the filesystem to HFS+ by reformatting the drive (and how do i do that?), will it den work? Also if i change it then will Windows be able to recognize it?



Download NTFS-3G and am sure you can used NTFS drives as time machines


----------



## Apple Juice (Sep 24, 2009)

Time Machine roxxxxx!!!! iLuv Apple!


----------



## desiibond (Sep 24, 2009)

guys, which one is the best video converter for ipod Classic 30Gb??


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 24, 2009)

^ Better? 

Use Handbrake. Will get your job done quite nicely, doesn't _look_ native on Windows though.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 24, 2009)

cool. let me try and thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Artemis (Sep 24, 2009)

just received my Macbook pro 13 today, and i'm lost for words, using windows/linux for like 13 years now and damn...its like something really new..lost for syllables here!!!

though got a problem, need to transfer my music from my pod to my mac, cant seem to get a good software to do it, have idump in windows, what to do abt mac??

Also what is the shorcut for changing windows?? like alt+tab in windows?
expose is not convenient everytime..


----------



## FatBeing (Sep 24, 2009)

Artemis said:


> Time Machine can't work on my NTFS based external Seagate Hard Drive, right? What if i change the filesystem to HFS+ by reformatting the drive (and how do i do that?), will it den work? Also if i change it then will Windows be able to recognize it?



TM can theoretically work on an NTFS drive, but through a hack, and that's not recommended. You can use Disk Utility to format a drive as HFS+.



Artemis said:


> though got a problem, need to transfer my music from my pod to my mac, cant seem to get a good software to do it, have idump in windows, what to do abt mac??



*code.google.com/p/ipoddisk/



> Also what is the shorcut for changing windows?? like alt+tab in windows?
> expose is not convenient everytime..



It's Cmd + Tab to switch applications, and Cmd + ` to switch windows within an application.


----------



## Artemis (Sep 25, 2009)

In my earlier post, i mentioned a good proxy server, well i meant a proxy software, my college has a firewall installed( fortiguard ), so cant access or dwnload anything of use, i need a proxy software to bypass this firewall, any help, found proxifier and others, but dont seem to promising...


----------



## dinesh72 (Sep 25, 2009)

Artemis said:


> though got a problem, need to transfer my music from my pod to my mac, cant seem to get a good software to do it, have idump in windows, what to do abt mac??



SENUTI - good but it is limited to 1000 songs.
Pod To Mac - free program and quite simple


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 25, 2009)

^^ thanks man.. i was just searching this for one of my friend. Nice timely posted


----------



## Artemis (Sep 26, 2009)

I need to know which key does the symbol--a slanting line with a dash to its top left indicate? its the first symbol in the finder toolbar at the top, for the new smart window shortcut.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 26, 2009)

Not sure what u are asking.. screenshot would be good


----------



## pickster (Sep 26, 2009)

Artemis said:


> I need to know which key does the symbol--a slanting line with a dash to its top left indicate? its the first symbol in the finder toolbar at the top, for the new smart window shortcut.



that is the option (alt) key
why didnt you just try the possible combinations, viz, option + cmd + N, control + cmd + N and see which one worked?
would have been easy enough to figure out.


----------



## Artemis (Oct 9, 2009)

I saved some triggers in quicksilver for itunes, for search artists and ratings and some others, used the control+option+command keys+the number keys, but they dont seem to work...itunes plug-in is installed and activated and also the triggers are activated...any help..changing the key combination also doesnt help..

Also if i save documents in textapp, there is no other option to save directly to the location of my choice, they r predefined, any way around this?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I saved some triggers in quicksilver for itunes, for search artists and ratings and some others, used the control+option+command keys+the number keys, but they dont seem to work...itunes plug-in is installed and activated and also the triggers are activated...any help..changing the key combination also doesnt help..

Also if i save documents in textapp, there is no other option to save directly to the location of my choice, they r predefined, any way around this?


----------



## legolas (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi,

I am having trouble with syncing Nokia 6280. I have Macbook pro 13'' (the latest model) with Snow Leopard. iSync version is also latest, 3.1 I guess.
I checked in Apple discussion forums, no solutions posted. When I connect via bluetooth, i could browse the files and stuff, but I couldn't sync my contacts... it asks me to add the device and when I did, it just quits *unexpectedly*.

I tried various other solutions I found find from google searches including the ones listed for Noka 6300 and Nokia 6230i ( they are similar it seems...)

Does anyone face a similar problem??
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Hi,

I am having trouble with syncing Nokia 6280. I have Macbook pro 13'' (the latest model) with Snow Leopard. iSync version is also latest, 3.1 I guess.
I checked in Apple discussion forums, no solutions posted. When I connect via bluetooth, i could browse the files and stuff, but I couldn't sync my contacts... it asks me to add the device and when I did, it just quits *unexpectedly*.

I tried various other solutions I found find from google searches including the ones listed for Noka 6300 and Nokia 6230i ( they are similar it seems...)

Does anyone face a similar problem??


----------



## amitash (Oct 11, 2009)

Will be getting the new 3g s in a months time


----------



## FatBeing (Oct 13, 2009)

legolas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am having trouble with syncing Nokia 6280.



Have you tried Nokia support? They release a plugin for iSync that's supposed to work with their phones. I don't know if it works for the 6280, though.


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 15, 2009)

Guys are you using any malware or spyware or antivirus softwares on your mac? Is it required? I like the free life and dont want to use but just asking if i am missing something.


----------



## Artemis (Oct 15, 2009)

My mac runs as hot as 75 deg even when the cpu usage is around 30%(istat), and whike running games it goes around 80-85 deg is this normal?? mines an aluminum model


----------



## cooldudie3 (Oct 18, 2009)

wow this whole thread changed! Where's Ayush or Goobi? Are they like gone?
Anyway, I just bought a external HD and started using it with Time Machine. It is a My Book Home Edition 1TB. I wanted to change my settings so it backs up once a day, not once a hour. Is that possible?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@Artemis:
Some must have software for mac:
1. Transmission
2. iWork 09, especially Keynote
3. Candybar for modding the system themes
4. smcFanControl, totally awesome app to control system fan
5. Tweetdeck
6. Perian, you can't live without it
7. Handbrake
8. Skype
9. Audacity
10. Aperture, although iPhoto does fine
11. VMWare Fusion if you need it 
12. Growl

I would not say 70deg is normal when only there is 30% Cpu usage. I am using around 40% and my temperature is 60C


----------



## legolas (Oct 19, 2009)

FatBeing said:


> Have you tried Nokia support? They release a plugin for iSync that's supposed to work with their phones. I don't know if it works for the 6280, though.



I have checked in Nokia forums, Apple forums and posted in Apple and nokia forums. Seems iSync 3.2 and Nokia 6280 have a match made in hell. I will wait for the current developer release which is due to be released after testing in a short time to see if it fixes this issue.


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 20, 2009)

cooldudie3 said:


> wow this whole thread changed! Where's Ayush or Goobi? Are they like gone?
> Anyway, I just bought a external HD and started using it with Time Machine. It is a My Book Home Edition 1TB. I wanted to change my settings so it backs up once a day, not once a hour. Is that possible?
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> ...



Nice list. its helpful. Some more apps would be cool


----------



## bazer (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me a place in New Delhi where I can upgrade the hard disk of my Mac Mini?

Any idea how much it would cost to upgrade from 80 GB to atleast 120 GB?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Hi,

Can anyone tell me a place in New Delhi where I can upgrade the hard disk of my Mac Mini?

Any idea how much it would cost to upgrade from 80 GB to atleast 120 GB?


----------



## goobimama (Oct 21, 2009)

You gotta do that on your own sonny. Just pop the hood and plonk a new one in. iFixit.com should do the trick. In the meantime, chew on some carrots will ya.


----------



## bazer (Oct 21, 2009)

Can't it be done by authorized apple service center in delhi like anything mac in yusuf sarai?


----------



## goobimama (Oct 21, 2009)

^^ You have to buy official HDD which will cost $$. Unless you're good with the Apple Store guys in which case they'll do it for free. Trust me, do it at home. It's easy.


----------



## bazer (Oct 21, 2009)

Any suggestions on the HDD to buy?


----------



## bazer (Oct 21, 2009)

I found a couple of HDD on ebay, Any idea if they will be compatible on my 2 year-old Mac mini?

WILL 7200 RPM WORK ON MY MAC MINI or will it cause problems like overheating and stuff?

7200 rpm 320 GB

*cgi.ebay.in/Seagate-320GB-SATA-Lap...tDomain_203?hash=item5883e3e414#ht_4058wt_851

5400 RPM 160 GB

*cgi.ebay.in/Seagate-160-GB-SATA-La...Domain_203?hash=item5ad421a829#ht_3283wt_1167


----------



## Artemis (Oct 22, 2009)

I saved some triggers in quicksilver for itunes, for search artists and ratings and some others, used the control+option+command keys+the number keys, but they dont seem to work...itunes plug-in is installed and activated and also the triggers are activated...any help..changing the key combination also doesnt help.. Changing triggers doesnt help either, plz help, using the Quicksilver for the SL


----------



## cooldudie3 (Oct 22, 2009)

brand new iMacs and Macbooks!!!
iMacs with 21.5 or 27 inch screens, magic mouse, SD card slot and quad core on the high end. 
Macbooks now "unibody" and has glass multi touch trackpad, LED backlit display and 7 hour battery.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
brand new iMacs and Macbooks!!!
iMacs with 21.5 or 27 inch screens, magic mouse, SD card slot and quad core on the high end. 
Macbooks now "unibody" and has glass multi touch trackpad, LED backlit display and 7 hour battery.


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 22, 2009)

cooldudie3 said:


> brand new iMacs and Macbooks!!!
> iMacs with 21.5 or 27 inch screens, magic mouse, SD card slot and quad core on the high end.
> Macbooks now "unibody" and has glass multi touch trackpad, LED backlit display and 7 hour battery.
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



Ya man.. i just took a macbook pro and its difference with this is only aluminium..  Am jealous


----------



## legolas (Oct 28, 2009)

@aryayush,

I just came to know about *plex*. Its awesome. However, I would like to know if it could play subtitles ( .srt, .sub) etc... if found ?? or could it download those info too??
I currently use isubtitles if I watch with itunes, otherwise directly with VLC.
thank you.


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 30, 2009)

need help! Guys i need a software to monitor my total monthly internet data used for snow leopard. any clue. I download menu meters but it wont give me sum of total bw. Any other software pls. Pro edition will also do as am ready to pay for it. I really need and very urgently


----------



## bazer (Oct 30, 2009)

Surplus Meter should work for you.

*www.skoobysoft.com/skooby/download.html#sourcecode

another utility. not sure about this one :

*osx.iusethis.com/app/istatmenus


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 30, 2009)

Surplus meter is good and serve the purpose but problem is it runs like an app and you need to keep it running and cannot make it run on the menu bar like istat menu.

 Istat menus is really good.But doesnot serves the purpose because once you restart all your bw count is reset again .

 ^^^^ Thanks a lot for the software.Still looking.

Also I was just wondering if i can rearrange my menubar icons


----------



## bazer (Oct 30, 2009)

Just googled a bit and found a few more apps. I am guessing they are not what you are looking for. Here it goes anyway.

*mac.softpedia.com/get/Network-Admin/Coconut.shtml

*www.intrarts.com/throttled.html

Payware:

*www.actymac.com/DutyWatch/

I USE a site where one can post questions about Macintosh stuff. I am not sure if posting the link is allowed here or not.

EDIT : For re-arranging menu icons 
*macsteps.com/blog/tips/how-to-rearrange-menu-bar-icons-in-mac-os-x/


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 31, 2009)

bazer said:


> Just googled a bit and found a few more apps. I am guessing they are not what you are looking for. Here it goes anyway.
> 
> *mac.softpedia.com/get/Network-Admin/Coconut.shtml
> 
> ...



Some links are helpful though my bw issue is not solved.

@ur website. Sure if it is helpfull do post the link also you cab
Put the website link on your signature


----------



## bazer (Oct 31, 2009)

Just want to clarify. The site does not belong to me. It is a site I visit regularly.

Try starting a thread here
*www.dslreports.com/forum/macdsl

 You may find help there.


----------



## ksundar (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Howz new MacBook & Pro?

Anyone bought in India? Is it available in Chennai? Any idea?

Apple India site says 56K for Macbook and 74K for Pro.

Why don't you share your views?


----------



## the.kaushik (Nov 4, 2009)

ksundar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Howz new MacBook & Pro?
> 
> ...



I have took it. Using it for 2 months now. Tell me what you want to know.


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 7, 2009)

Why the hell is the MacBook Pro so expensive out there? 74k for a 1199$ (tax excluded) machine? 

When you can get the new unibody MacBook at 56k (18k lesser than the Pro); I think that is the value. And it doesn't miss much from the Pro really. I guess people here aren't as much dependent on firewire as elsewhere. 

_If only I lived somewhere like U.S., I'd have macs all around me. _


----------



## bazer (Nov 7, 2009)

AFAIK, Macs have a 10% share in US computer market which is OK but not great.

So, to say that "i'd have macs all around me" will be a stretch unless one was living in Hollywood or some rich neighborhood in the U.S.

Don't get me wrong. I am an Apple Fan Boy, but Macs will always remain a niche product NOT a mass consumer Computer Product.


----------



## Artemis (Nov 8, 2009)

Guys I have Crossover and Parallels on my mac, how do i go on playing CS:CZ NON STEAM on my mac 13" alum running SL? heard that CS sucks on parallels, also here people play the CZ non steam version and mostly all have the copy paste version of CS, any ideas hw to make it work?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Also have installed frozen throne and patched it to the latest version 1.24, it runs natively on my mac, but the problem is that some laptops(not the host) disconnect the wifi connctn cmpletly when i connect to their game, but not when i connect to their wifi ad-hoc, this happens to a slect few, XP doesnt seem to have a problm, only vista does
And i hav ntcd the same problm wid my frnds mac..


----------



## Artemis (Nov 8, 2009)

Also have installed frozen throne and patched it to the latest version 1.24, it runs natively on my mac, but the problem is that some laptops(not the host) disconnect the wifi connctn cmpletly when i connect to their game, but not when i connect to their wifi ad-hoc, this happens to a slect few, XP doesnt seem to have a problm, only vista does
And i hav ntcd the same problm wid my frnds mac..


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 10, 2009)

bazer said:
			
		

> AFAIK, Macs have a 10% share in US computer market which is OK but not great.
> 
> So, to say that "i'd have macs all around me" will be a stretch unless one was living in Hollywood or some rich neighborhood in the U.S.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I am an Apple Fan Boy, but Macs will always remain a niche product NOT a mass consumer Computer Product.


Let me re-frame that to "I'd want to have Macs all around me." By which I want to imply that since stuff is cheaper out there and the used market is great, I'd indulge myself in buying a lot of Macs, used/new. 

There are so many discontinued Macs that fantasize me. Like the Pismo Powerbook that dates back 10 years, yet holds its own. The eMac is another value for money awesome machine. There's the clamshell iBook (aka the toilet seat).. I could just go on and on. 

ADDED: The market share is 12% I guess. But yeah, you'll be encountering Macs now and then. In movies, you see Macs a lot (but yeah, the incidence is extrapolated) owing to its portrayal of class and you-know-what.


----------



## the.kaushik (Dec 3, 2009)

Guys please share good games for Mac. Paid and Free both (Pref Racing). Its bullish to log in to vista every time just to play games. Also looks like am addicted to mac now and no more like to even see the windows interface on  my MBP  .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 3, 2009)

*store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_mac/software/games/

You got 'em.


----------



## the.kaushik (Dec 3, 2009)

i saw that.. just thought some one will give some reviews if they are playing something 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Also no racing game


----------



## the.kaushik (Dec 4, 2009)

Guys yesterday while surfing through pirate bays i found something interesting. I got NFS most wanted for Mac torrent . 2.5GB files. I downloaded it and played and it was same as the windows version except that it didnt supported my logitech game pad and the game doesnot supports wide screen. Now EA has never released a Mac version of NFS. Then from where HELL this game came


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 4, 2009)

^^
Those are unofficial Mac ports made using Cider.


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2010)

BUMP!!!!!!

*Mac mini* - 4GB DDR3 1066Mhz, Intel Core 2 Duo P8700 2.53Ghz 3MB L2 cache, 320GB Hard Disk, nVidia 9400m GT graphics.

Suggest me a good IRC client for it. I'm using Colloquy but I'm not liking it much.


----------



## bazer (Feb 6, 2010)

What does it say about Apple India when the sole thread dedicated on this forum to apple has not had a posting in 2 months! 

Anyway, what do you think the iPad entry level model is going to cost here? 30K plus right?

That's a lot of moolah for a media browsing device. #fail


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2010)

bazer said:


> What does it say about Apple India when the sole thread dedicated on this forum to apple has not had a posting in 2 months!


Actually, the old QnA section was made Read Only.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 6, 2010)

I suggest we create a new thread. Aryayush is no more active on the forum, so the first post can't be updated,  same is the case with polls. Most of the Mac users like Aryayush, Goobimama, Preshit, Azeem etc. have left the forum.


----------



## bazer (Feb 6, 2010)

Aryayus, goobimama, preshit are on twitter. the smoking apples MoFos. 

goobimama is especially colorful on twitter. Cursing is his speciality.  LOL

so is mine.


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2010)

A better idea will be:

Start a New thread and merge this thread after the first post.  (Source: vaibhavtek.)

ok, let's carry on with the discussion. Any IRC client?


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 8, 2010)

Cool at-last this thread opened up.. just wondering why the mods put this in Software QA. Might be they don't have a better place and think apple is all about software LOL.

Guys any suggestion for a good firewall?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 8, 2010)

You don't need a firewall with Mac OS X.


----------



## ico (Feb 8, 2010)

the.kaushik said:


> Cool at-last this thread opened up.. just wondering why the mods put this in Software QA. Might be they don't have a better place and think apple is all about software LOL.


There isn't any perfect place to put this thread. :/

I think we should just bring the QnA section back.


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 8, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> You don't need a firewall with Mac OS X.



Agree. Just want a software to block connection to internet when i don't want and stop wastage of data.   Something like Little Snitch

---------- Post added at 01:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 AM ----------




ico said:


> There isn't any perfect place to put this thread. :/
> 
> I think we should just bring the QnA section back.


+1. Agree.  Hope it happens


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 9, 2010)

Greetings after such a long time.

Check this out-
*www.techenclave.com/general-talk/wanted-macbook-geek-for-interview-zeetv-159291.html

And-
Any good iphone side scrolling game out there?


----------



## pickster (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey guys,
the warranty of my Macbook is about to run out, and so i'm thinking of getting AppleCare.
Any one has any experience of buying it from eBay?
because its helluva lot cheaper there.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 18, 2010)

^
Although I don't completely trust eBay, I'd recommend you to buy APP from a seller with a good positive feedback. I bought my iMac's APP from there and it turned out pretty fine.


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 19, 2010)

pickster said:


> Hey guys,
> the warranty of my Macbook is about to run out, and so i'm thinking of getting AppleCare.
> Any one has any experience of buying it from eBay?
> because its helluva lot cheaper there.



How much does it cost? Also anyone upgraded there RAM in macbook pro? Any idea about the price? I need 2 2GB/4GB DDR3 ram for MBP


----------



## pickster (Feb 19, 2010)

^
check it out *here*

$112. around 5000 bucks v/s 15000 if i buy from some apple reseller here.
seems legit. powerseller and all.


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2010)

I guess you can also use Kingston/Transcend ones? right?


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 21, 2010)

the.kaushik said:


> How much does it cost? Also anyone upgraded there RAM in macbook pro? Any idea about the price? I need 2 2GB/4GB DDR3 ram for MBP





ico said:


> I guess you can also use Kingston/Transcend ones? right?




Ya guess so.. Transcand website shows an option also. But whom to contact and ask.. Anyone has any exp?


----------



## goobimama (Feb 24, 2010)

Just get any RAM with the same specs as your MBP. Works beautifully. No warranty issues as well.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 24, 2010)

So, good ol' Goobi still pays an occasional visit to the deserted lands..eh?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 26, 2010)

it's been a long long time!! So what up boys ?? Heyy Stinson Forum 5.


----------



## pickster (Mar 1, 2010)

I finally bought APP from ebay for 5200 bucks.
That saved me around Rs. 9800.

sweet.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 2, 2010)

@jamesbond007 Forum 5 to you too.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'M BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 haven't been here in such long time... So, the forum FINALLY decided to go back to the blue/gray theme?


----------



## harish_21_10 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey guys...I was planning to buy an Macbook Pro from US, though a friend...I wanted to confirm one thing:
Does it come with an international warranty? I'll be eligible for any sort of claim in India too, rite?


----------



## pickster (Mar 29, 2010)

harish_21_10 said:


> Hey guys...I was planning to buy an Macbook Pro from US, though a friend...I wanted to confirm one thing:
> Does it come with an international warranty? I'll be eligible for any sort of claim in India too, rite?



Yes, you are.
It is, in fact, a worldwide warranty.


----------



## harish_21_10 (Mar 29, 2010)

Cool..now one question for which I dont expect a specific reply. My friend will be coming on 6th May. So you think it would be a good advice to get the Macbook Pro now, on which I would be saving about 15-17k when bought from US, or should I wait a little longer for the Macbook Pro upgrade and buy it from India?


----------



## bazer (Mar 29, 2010)

MacRumors buying guide is a good place for this upgrade enquiry...

According to that website, it is NOT recommended to buy a MacBook Pro now as a new upgrade is due now in the near furure.. *buyersguide.macrumors.com/#MacBook_Pro

-
BTW, any chance your friend might be able to sneek in an iPad for me? 

just kidding...


----------



## harish_21_10 (Mar 29, 2010)

I am aware of the site Mac Rumors and its full of spammers...they just keep bragging about even the smalled rumor...no wonder its named Mac rumors...I dont wanna waste my time anymore on that site...


----------



## ico (Mar 30, 2010)

Mac OS X 10.6.3 update is OUT.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Apr 3, 2010)

People aren't really friendly on Macrumors. I suggested this guy how to fix his ibook and he yelled at me for not helping him and the suggestions not working


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 25, 2010)

goobimama said:


> Just get any RAM with the same specs as your MBP. Works beautifully. No warranty issues as well.



Ya upgraded my MBP today. Now its a 2+2gb DDR3. I was not able to get a 4GB one as it was out of stock every where.Plan was for 4+1 but settling with 2+2. Dont know what to do with the spare 1+1GB ram. But the best part. The same transcend ram in app store they told 2+2GB with 1yr warrenty = 8K+tax and i took it from SP road,Bangalore for 5800 inc Tax with Life time warranty 

---------- Post added at 09:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 PM ----------

^^ oh ya forgot to mention. apple store charges 650Rs to put the ram and i got it free from the shop i took.


----------



## ico (Oct 25, 2010)

okay here is a bump.

My Mac mini's Superdrive is giving problems. Where should I take it in Delhi? I don't have the bill, btw. I had bought it in January.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 25, 2010)

Call up Apple India. They have a service center in Naraina Vihar. I had my iMac display fixed there only.


----------



## bazer (Oct 25, 2010)

ico said:


> okay here is a bump.
> 
> My Mac mini's Superdrive is giving problems. Where should I take it in Delhi? I don't have the bill, btw. I had bought it in January.



I think u don't need the bill. The serial no. On your mac mini should be enough. 

Try Anything Mac. Web link - Index

It has centre in yusuf sarai in delhi.


----------



## ico (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 11, 2010)

All right people, I hope I get a reply!! This thread’s been dead for a long time now!

I want to set up a volume limit on my mac, but only when the headphone is plugged in. Don’t want to hurt my precious babies. 

Other people who use my Mac just crank them upto 100%. I need a volume limiter so that they don’t go over 40%. Any ideas??

On another note, I was planning to put a sticker more of an artwork on Freeagent Go Portable HDD. Was planning to use the paper available for CD cover (the one with the sticky part). Will it work??

Any better ideas??


----------



## aryayush (Feb 23, 2012)

Has anyone here tried Mountain Lion yet? I am eagerly waiting for the Notes and Reminders integration.


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 3, 2012)

^^

No. will try once final version is released.


----------

